# My picture of the day-Where's yours?



## bigjim (10 Nov 2012)

My banana stop today.


----------



## Basil.B (11 Nov 2012)

Nice autumn scene!


----------



## bigjim (11 Nov 2012)

Today on the way back from the Ribble Valley.
I hate the way they are desecrating the landscape, IMO, for these windmills.




Only other picture today. [must try harder] Our comfort break stop in Whalley near Clitheroe. Not very picturesque.


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Nov 2012)

Down at Clumber park


----------



## Peteaud (11 Nov 2012)

We cycle through the grounds of here.


----------



## bigjim (13 Nov 2012)

Bit of traffic out today




There's always a lampost in the way




Still. There's always a banana to enjoy.


----------



## bigjim (15 Nov 2012)

Nice dry day today. No banana but I can give the old Harry Hall a run out.


----------



## Cavalol (17 Nov 2012)

Ooh, a fellow HH owner!

Here's mine last Sunday in leafy Cheshire...


----------



## Muddyfox (21 Nov 2012)

I need a boat not a bike ... really bad flooding today


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Nov 2012)

Outside my house in sunny Doncaster


----------



## bigjim (21 Nov 2012)

Is yours the one with the boarded up window?


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Nov 2012)

Yeah...it's a bit of a rough area


----------



## bigjim (25 Nov 2012)

Traffic heavy again




Getting a bit Amish round here.


----------



## al-fresco (12 Dec 2012)

Ice has solved the problem of mud on the Berwyns...






....up to a point

View attachment 16195


----------



## pubrunner (14 Dec 2012)

al-fresco said:


> Ice has solved the problem of mud on the Berwyns...
> 
> View attachment 16193
> 
> ...


 
Where did you take the pic, Al ?

Somewhere close to Glyn Ceiriog ?


----------



## al-fresco (14 Dec 2012)

pubrunner said:


> Where did you take the pic, Al ?
> 
> Somewhere close to Glyn Ceiriog ?


 
Go up to Nantyr, follow the track through 2 gates, go through the forest, turn left as you exit the trees (the road descends to Glyndyfrdwy) and follow the rutted track to the summit of Moel Fferna. The picture was taken close to grid ref 125394 OS125.


----------



## Houthakker (14 Dec 2012)

Alembicbassman said:


> Outside my house in sunny Doncaster


Is that Cusworth hall?


----------



## 3narf (15 Dec 2012)

Here's my picture of the day from Wednesday. It's a bit King Billy in the van this time of year.


----------



## Alembicbassman (15 Dec 2012)

Yep it is Cusworth Hall, one of my regular routes around High Melton, Hickleton, Brodsworth Hall, Sprotborough etc...


----------



## inkd (17 Dec 2012)

10 mile in forest only saw 2 cars, lovely day out there. Just got to clean my bike now.


----------



## Phaeton (17 Dec 2012)

Muddyfox said:


> I need a boat not a bike ... really bad flooding today


 

Tis but a trickle you suvern softie up in Yorkshire our taps leak more than this 

Alan...


----------



## Psyclist (22 Dec 2012)

Pics are from summer '11, but this is my short route from beginning to halfway, as my cameras batteries went after that.


----------



## addictfreak (22 Dec 2012)

A friend of mine just posted these two pics on another site. I'm not an expert but I thought they are two cracking pics.


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Dec 2012)

Views across the lower Don Valley on a windy day at Boston Park, Rotherham. Planet X bike shop is down there somehwere. Pennines far in the distance.


----------



## Globalti (23 Dec 2012)

Psyclist said:


> Pics are from summer '11, but this is my short route from beginning to halfway, as my cameras batteries went after that.


 
Despite the "ordinaryness" of the views, your choice of subject is excellent and the pics have a strong feeling of calm; I can almost smell those summer verges and hedges. I like the pylon shot but wish you'd made more of the pylons. Have you ever considered just taking landscapes without the roads? Do you get out with the camera in winter when the light is more interesting? Oh, and I think you ought to read up about the one thirds-two thirds rule as well as I think sometimes that would enhance your pictures. Not always but sometimes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2012)

A few from my albums, but all were taken during rides
Beamsely Almshouses
Off A59, at bottom of Beamsley Bank (between turn-offs to Bolton Abbey & Storiths)
http://www.landmarktrust.org.uk/BuildingDetails/Overview/137/Beamsley_Hospital#





'Squires'
Newthorpe (twixt Sherburn-in-Elmet & Ledsham)
A regular call on the way back for a cuppa & a look at the bikes
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/






'Dunnies'
(officially the 'Wharfe View Cafe')
Otley
Possibly the best value cafe in Yorkshire (& that's saying something!!!)


----------



## bigjim (23 Dec 2012)

I wonder what club this is...


----------



## Psyclist (24 Dec 2012)

Globalti said:


> Despite the "ordinaryness" of the views, your choice of subject is excellent and the pics have a strong feeling of calm; I can almost smell those summer verges and hedges. I like the pylon shot but wish you'd made more of the pylons. Have you ever considered just taking landscapes without the roads? Do you get out with the camera in winter when the light is more interesting? Oh, and I think you ought to read up about the one thirds-two thirds rule as well as I think sometimes that would enhance your pictures. Not always but sometimes.


 
Thank you. I'm no professional photo-g  I just basically snapped up what I liked the view of. And I like taking photos in the day mostly. It's just a standard camera which I used, but I may get a DSLR later on in time. I used an online photo image enhancer too, but, I'll look up the one thirds-two thirds rule for next summers ride


----------



## gds58 (24 Dec 2012)

addictfreak said:


> A friend of mine just posted these two pics on another site. I'm not an expert but I thought they are two cracking pics.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16546
> View attachment 16547


 
Wow! Outstanding images, it just makes you feel cold looking at them. Truly beautiful in a perverse kind of way!!


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (24 Dec 2012)

What else does one do on Christmas Eve but finally organise tools and workshop down the newly converted cellar?...

From this...



​

​Via this​​

​

​To this​​

​

​


----------



## Cycleops (25 Dec 2012)

Sheffield Tiger......I'm jealous. How wonderful to be able to get away from " 'er indoors" while she is still indoors.


----------



## cubby (29 Dec 2012)

Just above Hebden Bridge .......


----------



## cubby (29 Dec 2012)

Or Deer Hill res @ Huddersfield


----------



## mpeter (30 Dec 2012)

From my ride today. Looking over towards Witley from Ockeridge Wood, Worcestershire:


----------



## bigjim (30 Dec 2012)

That looks like a good day. I got blown about and smacked in the face by driving rain this morning. The joys of winter cycling


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (30 Dec 2012)

mpeter said:


> From my ride today. Looking over towards Witley from Ockeridge Wood, Worcestershire:
> View attachment 16802


I love those lanes round there!


----------



## mpeter (31 Dec 2012)

bigjim said:


> That looks like a good day. I got blown about and smacked in the face by driving rain this morning. The joys of winter cycling


 
It was a bit blowy but generally a decent day. I ended up doing a much shorter ride than I originally intended but I'm not sure that was because of the wind or too many Christmas dinners.

@Jodee1kenobi - I keep finding new lanes and roads to ride every time I'm out round that way. I'm really looking forward to some better weather/more daylight hours so I can explore even more next year


----------



## bigjim (24 Jan 2013)

So I took a chance with the ice and cautiously ventured out. Rode past a snowy field with two horses looking over the fence. Ahh.. Good picture?




Don't think they are steel bike fans. Soon as I parked the bike near the fence they legged it.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (24 Jan 2013)

Heres a couple of my pics, the first from 4 years ago on the way back from London. Yea you guessed it my surname, and no it's not court.




Local Road.


----------



## Tinykin (25 Jan 2013)

This is not my picture, but I thought it was so cute and funny at the same time.
For those concerned with H&S, the rider is pretty close to the ground and has things under control. There is also not much traffic around.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

I'm afraid these aren't from today but I want to contribute something to the thread (low quality due to helmet cam screenshots, not actual pictures. I'm a fraud ).


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> I'm afraid these aren't from today but I want to contribute something to the thread (low quality due to helmet cam screenshots, not actual pictures. I'm a fraud ).


I dont see how them being a screen grab is being a fraud, different means to an end, I dislike mobile phone cameras on principle that peole think they are good if they have large mega pixels, my 10meg DSLR produces better pictures than any 16meg camera phone, but the point is if it's all you have at the time, it doesn't matter, I would love to take my camera more, but I am finding myself stopping less than I used to. quality's fine by the way, at the end of the day, you arn't making exhibition size images. Can I have a play on photoshop with one or two, I want to see if i could improve on the quality.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont see how them being a screen grab is being a fraud, different means to an end, I dislike mobile phone cameras on principle that peole think they are good if they have large mega pixels, my 10meg DSLR produces better pictures than any 16meg camera phone, but the point is if it's all you have at the time, it doesn't matter, I would love to take my camera more, but I am finding myself stopping less than I used to. quality's fine by the way, at the end of the day, you arn't making exhibition size images. Can I have a play on photoshop with one or two, I want to see if i could improve on the quality.


 
Go ahead!  I have a decent point and shoot (I think it's called a 'bridge camera') and it's styled like a DSLR so it's quite bulky, I would like to take it on some of my rides but I can't stand riding with a backpack on. especially on longer rides.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Go ahead!  I have a decent point and shoot (I think it's called a 'bridge camera') and it's styled like a DSLR so it's quite bulky, I would like to take it on some of my rides but I can't stand riding with a backpack on. especially on longer rides.


I used to have a Fuji bridge camera it just didn't do what I wanted and the lens left a lot to be desired. I did this with it though.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (25 Jan 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to have a Fuji bridge camera it just didn't do what I wanted and the lens left a lot to be desired. I did this with it though.
> View attachment 17973


 
Nice pic, what camera did you have? Mine is a Fujifilm Finepix S2950HD, decent for the price but it's missing some nice features that more expensive cameras would have.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (25 Jan 2013)

jazloc said:


> Nice pic, what camera did you have? Mine is a Fujifilm Finepix S2950HD, decent for the price but it's missing some nice features that more expensive cameras would have.


A S8100fd, a few years ago now. Similar level of camera, slightly different features, there things on yours that are more modern, like blink detection, it also has a larger pixel count, but like I said this doesn't always lead to better picture quality.


----------



## al-fresco (25 Jan 2013)

Oh - one from last Sunday...


----------



## inkd (26 Jan 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Oh - one from last Sunday...


Now that is proper snow, we get a few inches down south and everybody panics haha.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Jan 2013)

My LBS with owner and chief mechanic Joe, great guy. Never charges more than ten cedis ( about £3.50 ) for anything although I always give him more including donating my Gary Fisher Mtb.


----------



## pubrunner (31 Jan 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Oh - one from last Sunday...


 
Where was it taken, Al ? Looks as if it could be up by Mount Wood ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Jan 2013)

got this turbo trainer over xmas, had my first five minutes tonight after finally fixing it up!


----------



## al-fresco (1 Feb 2013)

pubrunner said:


> Where was it taken, Al ? Looks as if it could be up by Mount Wood ?


 
Llechrydau. And this one was Melverley on Wednesday...






(I chickened out and rode around by Montford Bridge instead!)


----------



## Cycleops (1 Feb 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I used to have a Fuji bridge camera it just didn't do what I wanted and the lens left a lot to be desired. I did this with it


.
Very arty.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (1 Feb 2013)

Cycleops said:


> .
> Very arty.


Thanks my more recent work is better.


----------



## Chris-H (10 Feb 2013)

Some pics from my grotty ride out today,these were taken in Ivel near Bedford and seemed a good place to stop for s drink and rest.


----------



## marshmella (10 Feb 2013)

Chris-H said:


> Some pics from my grotty ride out today,these were taken in Ivel near Bedford and seemed a good place to stop for s drink and rest.


Is this the failed 50 miler Chris? Never mind at least you took some snaps! Only kidding great effort today considering the weather


----------



## Chris-H (10 Feb 2013)

marshmella said:


> Is this the failed 50 miler Chris? Never mind at least you took some snaps! Only kidding great effort today considering the weather


unfortunatly mate it is,i dont normally take pics while out but seemed a nice surrounding in the crap weather so thought it would lift my spirits a bit.


----------



## snorri (10 Feb 2013)

I took this one early in the afternoon, but suspect I may have been seen, the sign was moved off the path by the time I returned.

Will they be putting up 'Sorry for the Obstruction caused by the Sorry for the Delay sign'?


----------



## addictfreak (10 Feb 2013)

Copied from elsewhere but I liked it and thought I would share.


----------



## al-fresco (14 Feb 2013)

Yesterday...







(Just before I fell off...)


----------



## pubrunner (22 Feb 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That looks just like the road to/from Llechrydau, either heading towards the Glyn/Selattyn road or going towards Carreg y Big - ICMFP


----------



## Cycleops (4 Mar 2013)

How would you like to pick a bike from this lot? One of the local bike suppliers has just had a shipment. Most are cheap MTB's but there may be some gold in that there hill somewhere! Most come from the US or Europe.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I dont see how them being a screen grab is being a fraud, different means to an end, I dislike mobile phone cameras on principle that peole think they are good if they have large mega pixels, my 10meg DSLR produces better pictures than any 16meg camera phone, but the point is if it's all you have at the time, it doesn't matter, I would love to take my camera more, but I am finding myself stopping less than I used to. quality's fine by the way, at the end of the day, you arn't making exhibition size images. Can I have a play on photoshop with one or two, I want to see if i could improve on the quality.


 
Slightly OT...

I am the same, I have an Olympus E420 for days out, but toured with an Olympus PEN as it suited me better. However I found I was not taking photos because of the faff of getting the camera out.

My solution was to buy an Olympus SZ31 which fits in a pocket, takes reasonable pictures and is easily grabbed

Carrying two cameras with different capabilites is the way for me


----------



## Nigelnaturist (4 Mar 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Slightly OT...
> 
> I am the same, I have an Olympus E420 for days out, but toured with an Olympus PEN as it suited me better. However I found I was not taking photos because of the faff of getting the camera out.
> 
> ...


I generally need more than a compact offers in terms of image quality.
This was shot on a high I.S.O. hand held so quality isn't great. The thing I like about the Canon X0 series is the easy of use, I dont need to use a menu system to access most of the functions I ever use, which to be honest are pretty basic, manual A.V. or T.V. auto (usually A.V. because I do H.D.R. work), the manual focusing if needed is usually better, plus it works with my 30 year old flash unit (hate pop up flash) an old hammer head.



Viking O.O.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr




M.T.B. by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## addictfreak (4 Mar 2013)

My offering today is a picture taken around 18 years ago, an old friend has just posted it on my FB page. Somewhere in the hills above Brotherswater, it shows my best side while taking in the view.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2013)

Cycleops said:


> How would you like to pick a bike from this lot? One of the local bike suppliers has just had a shipment. Most are cheap MTB's but there may be some gold in that there hill somewhere! Most come from the US or Europe.


Could you have a root through and see if my Sportster is in there?

Or my No Logo SS?

Or my old Claude Butler?

thanks


----------



## Marky-boy (4 Mar 2013)

Look who i bumped into out on a ride !!!!!!


----------



## al-fresco (6 Mar 2013)

Around here March 5th was the warmest day since October 2012 - nice day for a ride over to Lake Vyrnwy...


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Mar 2013)




----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Mar 2013)

Marky-boy said:


> Look who i bumped into out on a ride !!!!!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 20012


Who they suppose to be?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (9 Mar 2013)

The queen and Philip??


----------



## pubrunner (14 Mar 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Around here March 5th was the warmest day since October 2012 - nice day for a ride over to Lake Vyrnwy...


 
Did you really take that Al ?, that's one hell of a good pic !


----------



## BigonaBianchi (14 Mar 2013)

This is my fishing boat on my beach yesterday. It's just half a minute walk from my front door.


----------



## euanc (15 Mar 2013)

The Pentlands:


----------



## grecinos (16 Mar 2013)

My favorite places to ride...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Mar 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> I generally need more than a compact offers in terms of image quality.
> This was shot on a high I.S.O. hand held so quality isn't great. The thing I like about the Canon X0 series is the easy of use, I dont need to use a menu system to access most of the functions I ever use, which to be honest are pretty basic, manual A.V. or T.V. auto (usually A.V. because I do H.D.R. work), the manual focusing if needed is usually better, plus it works with my 30 year old flash unit (hate pop up flash) an old hammer head.
> 
> 
> ...


 

which app was used to do this mate?


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> which app was used to do this mate?


There is no app to do these, these took me a long time, they are created it photoshop, each spoke (or rather the space between) has to be masked out and layers created for the parts that come out of the frame, which themselves have to be created, (though parts like the frame can be assigned to action scripts), cars are easier. The second image was created from an h.d.r. image, which is why the sky is so pronounced.
Theres a lot more involved in this image than first meets the eye, for instance no satellite dishes no lampposts or phone cables. ect..



Wedding Limo by nigelnaturist, on Flickr


----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Mar 2013)

Nice work! ....Photoshop is a skill in itself...


----------



## Nigelnaturist (21 Mar 2013)

BigonaBianchi said:


> Nice work! ....Photoshop is a skill in itself...


Cheers, wish the O.H. would see it that way.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2013)

My Mrs. prefers it to having a darkroom in the basement, or anywhere for that matter. Definitely prefers it to me running commercial processing lab. Even though I drive a bus now.


----------



## Cycleops (22 Mar 2013)

[quote="BigonaBianchi, post: 2360919,

This is my fishing boat on my beach yesterday. It's just half a minute walk from my front door.[/quote]

And is that your sea behind it?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Mar 2013)

Cycleops said:


> [quote="BigonaBianchi, post: 2360919,
> 
> This is my fishing boat on my beach yesterday. It's just half a minute walk from my front door.


 
And is that your sea behind it?[/quote]

Yes, it is. It's commonly referred to asthe English channel, however it is mine..all mine...all mine...


----------



## st.stazzz (3 Apr 2013)

Ukraine. x3m riders on the bitch


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Apr 2013)




----------



## RussellZero (3 Apr 2013)

My rest stop last Thursday in Lyndhurst.


----------



## theloafer (6 Apr 2013)

still banned from cycling ... so me and g/f had a stroll around aycliffe walk as the  did show it face at last.. took the camera as some times we see the squirrel,s .but not today...there were a few robins about


----------



## Speccie (6 Apr 2013)

London this morning.


----------



## Garz (6 Apr 2013)




----------



## Mrbenster (6 Apr 2013)

30 miles and lunch on the south coast in Devon


----------



## RussellZero (7 Apr 2013)

My break stop on my ride yesterday, how good to see the sun and a bit of warmth after so cold for so long!


----------



## Cheshire Celt (7 Apr 2013)

Pic from my ride in South Wales with the cycle chat guys yesterday


----------



## kerndog (7 Apr 2013)

Nigelnaturist said:


> Cheers, wish the O.H. would see it that way.


 
Hi - just an observation Nigel, but they would be even better if you could lose the ground under the object outside of the frame, so just the object comes out, not the ground, and maybe go easy on the HDR

sorry I hope you dont mind me critiquing your work... all feedback is good feedback, right!


----------



## mickle (7 Apr 2013)




----------



## Spally (8 Apr 2013)

Pit stop during our London morning ride on Saturday


----------



## Speccie (9 Apr 2013)

refreshments @ the above


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Apr 2013)

....too cool...is there an initiation to join the gang?


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Apr 2013)

RussellZero said:


> View attachment 21307
> 
> 
> My rest stop last Thursday in Lyndhurst.


 

..see that's what I like about the new forest....the quality of bike racks is amazing


----------



## Spally (9 Apr 2013)

No


BigonaBianchi said:


> ....too cool...is there an initiation to join the gang?


initiation to our gang lol we're newbies only had the bikes 3 months approximately


----------



## BigonaBianchi (9 Apr 2013)

Here's mine..


----------



## Spally (9 Apr 2013)

Nice


----------



## theloafer (9 Apr 2013)

well after my eye op on 6th march and was banned from lifting bending and cycling.i was told i could do some light exercise so out came the boardman cx did 18 miles  dont feel that bad knee,s poss a little stiff.. took a few pics bloody hands got very cold ...not like llast sat


----------



## bicyclos (11 Apr 2013)

CC walk Sunday 07th April......heading towards a phallic symbol


----------



## compo (11 Apr 2013)

Is it Stoodley Pike?


----------



## bicyclos (14 Apr 2013)

compo said:


> Is it Stoodley Pike?


 
Yes, and a great day out


----------



## compo (14 Apr 2013)

bicyclos said:


> Yes, and a great day out


 
Wish I could join you but would be too knackered after cycling to Yorkshire!


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Apr 2013)

Bunnies in a scrape after eating my Broccoli set-outs.


----------



## Pikey (21 Apr 2013)

Default half way point on my morning ride today...

Don't think they wanted me to go any further... It's subtle but the message is there if you look closely.


----------



## XRHYSX (21 Apr 2013)

Took the kids on a local Skyride this morning. 18 miles on the Heron Trail in Hoo, Kent. lovely views mostly flat with only two big hills, Shaun on his BSO made it up 1 & 1/2 of these, very proud of him


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Apr 2013)




----------



## Sharpy (24 Apr 2013)

My HT Carrera now turned "rat bike" at my friends farm


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (28 Apr 2013)

Bike Tour in Krakow, _slightly_ heavier than my own bikes


----------



## Garz (28 Apr 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Apr 2013)

You certainly know how to set up a basecamp.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 May 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (2 May 2013)




----------



## inkd (2 May 2013)

RussellZero said:


> My break stop on my ride yesterday, how good to see the sun and a bit of warmth after so cold for so long!
> View attachment 21505


Is this Lymington by any chance?


----------



## RussellZero (3 May 2013)

inkd said:


> Is this Lymington by any chance?



It is indeed, at the bottom of the quay outside the Ship Inn


----------



## inkd (3 May 2013)

RussellZero said:


> It is indeed, at the bottom of the quay outside the Ship Inn


I used to work just round the corner in bridge road for New forest ice cream but I believe they have now moved to ampres est. The market on Saturdays was always a fav of Wifey`s. Not been to Lymington for a few years now which seeing as I only live 9 miles across towards Fawley I should make more of an effort. My usual haunt is Lepe/Calshot or Beaulieu.


----------



## XRHYSX (7 May 2013)

been doing errands this morning, 8 mile round trip to collect a compo bin, than back out to the post office in town to send a few parcels for the wife and pick up something she found on Facebay (6 miles) then back out again to drop the boy at nursery, I've just sat down to have a cuppa before I have to leave for work 2miles away,


----------



## matthat (8 May 2013)

The view from Mersey near Frodsham.


----------



## Finnjävel (16 May 2013)

Amazing ride today.





It is not about the bike, it's about the ride.


----------



## simon.r (16 May 2013)

It was persisting down with rain this evening. I've recently created some space in the garage and bought some new stands, so I took the opportunity to re-arrange the bikes:


----------



## matthat (16 May 2013)

The sun shining through the trees on the TPT around gateacre area on Tuesday morning.


----------



## sheffgirl (17 May 2013)

My picture of the day yesterday:


----------



## Finnjävel (17 May 2013)

@sheffgirl, your picture isn't visible. It seems to link to facebook, maybe that's the problem.


----------



## sheffgirl (17 May 2013)

Finnjävel said:


> @sheffgirl, your picture isn't visible. It seems to link to facebook, maybe that's the problem.


Yeah, sorry  I noticed but I had to go out, try this:


----------



## Finnjävel (26 May 2013)

That's really cool 

Here is the prettiest spot on my commute, pics taken during this year: https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...cE/0Yt4yLHkryg/w1437-h831-no/commute_q1-2.jpg


----------



## Ladytrucker (26 May 2013)

Out and about in the local area.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

Ladytrucker said:


> Out and about in the local area.
> View attachment 23793



Where is that?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

RussellZero said:


> It is indeed, at the bottom of the quay outside the Ship Inn



I've photographed the trains going over the bridge from there (well, the Ship Inn).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

bigjim said:


> Today on the way back from the Ribble Valley.
> I hate the way they are desecrating the landscape, IMO, for these windmills.



WHAT landscape??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Llechrydau. And this one was Melverley on Wednesday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I love the irony of the sign!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

Spally said:


> Pit stop during our London morning ride on Saturday





Speccie said:


> refreshments @ the above



You TARTS!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 May 2013)

st.stazzz said:


> Ukraine. x3m riders on the bitch



Were you aware of the small boy stuck in your back wheel??


----------



## Ladytrucker (26 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Where is that?


M74 just after junction 8


----------



## Harry_Palmer79 (26 May 2013)

A few snaps taken on my Sunday excursion to Glen Fruin... I only stopped to take the pics, not because I was knackered or anything! :-)



View attachment 2322


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 May 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> Yeah, sorry  I noticed but I had to go out, try this:


 
Is that the Avro Lancaster re-enacting the dambuster raid ? I only heard about it here in the States because they mentioned it before they played the _Dambuster's March,_ by Eric Coates, on the radio.


----------



## matthat (28 May 2013)

Taken at the Albert Dock Liverpool during the battle of Atlantic weekend!


----------



## bigjim (29 May 2013)

Sat at my usual banana stop today and this scene was opposite my bench. The single spray of flowers was to me, very evocotive.


----------



## Finnjävel (29 May 2013)

I took a slight detour on my way home. Totally worth it. Sorry for the instagrammy pics.


----------



## Teuchter (3 Jun 2013)

New to the whole mountain biking thing, I took my Diamondback up the Kilpatrick hills yesterday. The climb was something I'd never have contemplated on the 42 tooth smallest chainring on my road bike... now I see the point of a granny gear! Even then, I had to walk the steepest, final part of the climb 

This is from the top of the climb, overlooking the Clyde with the Erskine Bridge, Renfrew and Glasgow in the distance.




And this was taken crossing the Erskine Bridge on the way home. Not very scenic but I liked the way the orange SOS phone box matched my frame.




On the way down the hills, a fast descent on gravel, I noticed a rattling from my front wheel. "It'll wait until I get home" I tell myself, putting it down to all the shoogling the bike had received over the rough tracks. Checking things over once home I found the torx bolts holding my front brake disc on were loose and it was the disc rattling! It's a secondhand bike and I've already found quite a few loose bolts (I thought the rear wheel bearings were shot when I first got it... it was an axle nut that was less than finger tight). I think these were about the only ones I hadn't checked.


----------



## matthat (3 Jun 2013)

Cracking pics!!


----------



## Summerking (3 Jun 2013)

spent the afternoon cleaning my 92' Raleigh Peak Steel MTB, had an appreciative audience though


----------



## Finnjävel (6 Jun 2013)

While riding this




I got to see this




Some rides have sucked worse.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Jun 2013)

Teuchter said:


> New to the whole mountain biking thing, I took my Diamondback up the Kilpatrick hills yesterday. The climb was something I'd never have contemplated on the 42 tooth smallest chainring on my road bike... now I see the point of a granny gear! Even then, I had to walk the steepest, final part of the climb
> 
> This is from the top of the climb, overlooking the Clyde with the Erskine Bridge, Renfrew and Glasgow in the distance.



Is that the road up to Loch Humphrey?? I have always meant to do that!


----------



## Teuchter (7 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Is that the road up to Loch Humphrey?? I have always meant to do that!


Yes, it is.

Like you, it's one of those ride / walks I've always planned to do but never gotten around to. I see it every morning from Erskine when I'm out walking the dog along the Clyde. When I was out for a ride on Sunday with no particular destination in mind and on a bike suitable for that sort of thing, I just sort of found myself heading over the bridge in that direction.

I carried on past Loch Humphrey until the track got pretty soft and grassy, my jelly babies ran out and I remembered I'd told the wife I was only out for a 20 minute ride...


----------



## Teuchter (7 Jun 2013)

Finnjävel said:


> I got to see this
> View attachment 24349
> 
> Some rides have sucked worse.


Nice.

How far North are you? The last time I was in Finland (heading South from the Nordkapp in Norway), I hadn't seen the sun sink below the horizon for a week. Totally messes up your body clock when it's sunny at midnight!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Jun 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Yes, it is.
> 
> Like you, it's one of those ride / walks I've always planned to do but never gotten around to. I see it every morning from Erskine when I'm out walking the dog along the Clyde. When I was out for a ride on Sunday with no particular destination in mind and on a bike suitable for that sort of thing, I just sort of found myself heading over the bridge in that direction.
> 
> I carried on past Loch Humphrey until the track got pretty soft and grassy, my jelly babies ran out and I remembered I'd told the wife I was only out for a 20 minute ride...



Cool!! What's the road surface like up to there, and how steep is it??

Up past Loch Humphrey I'd love to cycle round the back and down into either Overtoun (Dumbarton) or in the other direction to Milngavie or wherever it goes.


----------



## Finnjävel (7 Jun 2013)

I'm in the southwest part if the country, so we don't really get that. But the sun sets very slowly, so there is a long dusk.


----------



## Teuchter (7 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Cool!! What's the road surface like up to there, and how steep is it??


Most of it is just a long, gradual slog and not too bad. There's about 1/3 of a mile towards the end of the climb that ramps sharply up to about 20% (according to rideswithgps.com). As I was already quite tired from the 2 mile climb up to that point, I walked that bit!

As far as the loch, the surface is fairly good. A fairly pot-holed tarmac road lower down then light dirt / gravel for the most part with one short section of larger stones on the descent just before the loch.

Beyond that the track narrows and becomes grassy and in places quite boggy. I imagine it would be a pretty bad if there had been lots of rain beforehand. I didn't go that far but think that once you were past the low lying area between the loch and Duncolm Hill it would be less boggy.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> Up past Loch Humphrey I'd love to cycle round the back and down into either Overtoun (Dumbarton) or in the other direction to Milngavie or wherever it goes.


Not a bad idea. Looking at online maps, there seem to be quite a few trails over the back and once past the loch it would be a lot quieter too... it was like Sauchiehall Street as far as the loch, thanks to the sunshine!



Finnjävel said:


> I'm in the southwest part if the country, so we don't really get that. But the sun sets very slowly, so there is a long dusk.


In Shetland where I grew up, they call that the "Simmer Dim" when the sun goes down but it never really gets dark during summer.

Of course we all make up for it with those long, dark winter nights


----------



## mfc1876 (7 Jun 2013)

sheffgirl said:


> Yeah, sorry  I noticed but I had to go out, try this:


 
That's pretty damn cool!


----------



## mfc1876 (7 Jun 2013)

Not sure how to post photos in forums but I'll try to put some photos on from tonight's ride. Here goes...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Jun 2013)

My photo of the day.

Was sitting on a park bench watching jnr running around in the park when I felt a peck on the back.
He/She was wanting one of my Roast Beef Monster Munch...how could I say no?


----------



## Summerking (7 Jun 2013)

Roast Beef Monster Munch!, the very building blocks of Civilization


----------



## mfc1876 (7 Jun 2013)

The pigeons in the background don't seem so keen. Maybe they prefer pickled onion?


----------



## Finnjävel (8 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> Not sure how to post photos in forums but I'll try to put some photos on from tonight's ride. Here goes...



Your landscapes look pretty windy


----------



## Bucket (8 Jun 2013)

Taken yesteday at the top f Great Langdale in the Lake district by a lovely lady called Sheila from Whitehaven.


----------



## mfc1876 (8 Jun 2013)

Finnjävel said:


> Your landscapes look pretty windy


 

It wasn't that bad really, bit of a breeze in my face going up the hilly bits which made it all the better having the wind behind me coming back down.  Had the wind behind me all along the sea front too so I was bombing along (for me) most of the way home too.



Bucket said:


> Taken yesteday at the top f Great Langdale in the Lake district by a lovely lady called Sheila from Whitehaven.
> View attachment 24400


 

Nice photo, must be heaven riding round those parts on a nice day!


----------



## Bucket (8 Jun 2013)

mfc1876 said:


> It wasn't that bad really, bit of a breeze in my face going up the hilly bits which made it all the better having the wind behind me coming back down.  Had the wind behind me all along the sea front too so I was bombing along (for me) most of the way home too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sure is so lucky living where I do some of the best riding country in Britain on my doorstep, I am new to posting and didnt realise I had replied to someone bet you thought it was bit off topic


----------



## mfc1876 (8 Jun 2013)

Bucket said:


> Sure is so lucky living where I do some of the best riding country in Britain on my doorstep, I am new to posting and didnt realise I had replied to someone bet you thought it was bit off topic


 


You didn't reply to me, might be my fault as I'm new here too. I replied to two people at once so probably did it wrong lol


----------



## Bucket (8 Jun 2013)

Oh well keep in touch anyway


----------



## smokeysmoo (8 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> My photo of the day.
> 
> Was sitting on a park bench watching jnr running around in the park when I felt a peck on the back.
> He/She was wanting one of my Roast Beef Monster Munch...*how could I say no?*


 
Oi Goose face, NOOOOOOO!

It's easy really


----------



## Charlote (9 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> My photo of the day.
> 
> Was sitting on a park bench watching jnr running around in the park when I felt a peck on the back.
> He/She was wanting one of my Roast Beef Monster Munch...how could I say no?
> ...


 
Brilliant!


----------



## theloafer (9 Jun 2013)

from yesterday we went to durham regatta


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2013)

I nipped out for a couple of hours in the sunshine yesterday. I stopped for a drink at Slack Top near Heptonstall and took a snap of the distant Stoodley Pike monument with my phone camera.


----------



## wisdom (9 Jun 2013)

Persuaded my youngest to join me on the Trinity hospice charity ride.18 miles and he loved it,its his first real ride,glad we persuaded him to to ditch the bmx for a real bike.The photo is at the checkpoint.Eagle and child pub. Weeton.Could be a regular rider now i hope.


----------



## ianrauk (9 Jun 2013)

My pic of the day.

A memorial in Farningham, Kent, to a fallen 20 year old Spitfire pilot. He traveled all the way from NZ to answer the call from King & Country to fight a war and an enemy he probably knew very little about. Very humbling.


----------



## apb (9 Jun 2013)

Out for a ride.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jun 2013)

From today's sunny ride ... The steep climb of Midgley Road from Mytholmroyd to Height Road, Midgley.






_"Come and have a go if you think you're hard enough!" _


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Jun 2013)

A new planter in my garden.


----------



## Summerking (10 Jun 2013)

Japanese Maple in our garden




Sunday 9th June


----------



## Finnjävel (10 Jun 2013)

ColinJ's pic poured lactic acid into my legs just looking at it.

I took a ride last night (ended after midnight, so technically still postable to this thread) to try out a HDR camera app for my phone. 




I'd say it works ok.

I tried to add other pics to my CC album, but they were too large and I can't be arsed to resize right now, so I'll just link to the G+ album.


----------



## inkd (10 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> From today's sunny ride ... The steep climb of Midgley Road from Mytholmroyd to Height Road, Midgley.
> 
> View attachment 24549


 
That climb would be a "sod it im walking up" for me. Although the descent would be fun.


----------



## Alan Frame (10 Jun 2013)

inkd said:


> That climb would be a "sod it im walking up" for me. Although the descent would be fun.


 

I'm in the walk up, brake down camp, I'm afraid.


----------



## Teuchter (10 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> ...Mytholmroyd...


Love that place name!



Alan Frame said:


> I'm in the walk up, brake down camp, I'm afraid.


That's much better than being in the "walk up, break down" camp!


----------



## ColinJ (10 Jun 2013)

The climb in my photograph will be a good test for me in again in the future but it is too hard for me in my current state of health, even with the low gears at my disposal. There is a minimum speed to be attained to avoid wobbling all over the road and "_Cap'n, the engines cannae take it!_". When I was really fit, I could cycle up it without it hurting too much, but most times it was a struggle.

Yes, the descent is fun but it requires caution. There is a slight s-bend at the bottom of that picture which hides oncoming vehicles, and there are often parked vehicles on the left, narrowing what is already a narrow lane. 

I was doing a 40 mph descent of Midgley Road once when a cat ran across in front of me! My front wheel missed it by inches ...


----------



## al-fresco (10 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> I was doing a 40 mph descent of Midgley Road once when a cat ran across in front of me! My front wheel missed it by inches ...


 
I once ran over a squirrel but I'm pretty sure that's because my Langster is possessed by Satan.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Jun 2013)

Taken earlier today.
Not the best pic as it was taken on my phone.

Cutty Sark - Greenwich.
The pic really doesn't show how majestic this ship is in the real world.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Jun 2013)

i took this from the top of Abbott Brow in Mellor, its a lovely hazy view out towards Blackpool but as usual, my photographic talent does not match the view. I could just about make out the blackpool tower throught the haze. i am usually her earlier in the year or it is just chucking it down so it made a nice change to be out in short sleeves when i get to ride around her whilst staying up this way for work. it really is a great area to get out and about it, loads of quiet lanes which offer something different around every corner.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Jun 2013)

This is a great place to stop on a ride. Open 24 hours and very cheap. It is about 2 hours ride from my house, so after an early start it was ideal for a second breakfast. £1.50 for a cup of tea and a massive slice of cake


----------



## mfc1876 (11 Jun 2013)

Nars cuppa tea n a slars o cake aunt Salleh!


----------



## Teuchter (14 Jun 2013)

Not cycling related though I was on the bike when I spotted it on Tuesday morning...




It's the aft tower from the HMS Queen Elizabeth, one of the new aircraft carriers being prepared for moving by sea around Scotland from the Clyde to Rosyth where the carrier is being assembled.

I'll throw in this shot of my old Peugeot as a bike related pic, taken at the same time...


----------



## Road ride (14 Jun 2013)

Come on pedals where are you !




. Bike build almost done just missing a vital ingredient the pedals


----------



## mfc1876 (14 Jun 2013)

Passed Saltburn Pier on last night's ride...


----------



## Trickedem (14 Jun 2013)

This is what cycling should be like, just a great way of getting around. This is Utrecht in the Netherlands.


----------



## Road ride (15 Jun 2013)

A bike is born ! 


























Merida 91 frame alloy frame with carbon fork
Alex rims
3T Ergsum pro bar 
3T ARX pro stem
Shram apex brakes 
Shimarno 105 group set 
Tifosi carbon seat post
Ritchey Biomax saddle
Michelin pro 4 tyres


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2013)

An old Diamond Back Topanga with chainstay mounted brakes I found in a local shop. Did some work on it and had it going around by 3:30. Tires, handlebar, cleaning

 and waxing, lube, a new rear wheel , and a spoke for the front , and we were quite ready to go.


----------



## Bucket (16 Jun 2013)

Road ride said:


> A bike is born !
> View attachment 24762
> View attachment 24763
> View attachment 24764
> ...


Nice bike


----------



## Finnjävel (16 Jun 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


>



I really like the mood in the panorama.

Edited to fix some weird autocorrect.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Jun 2013)

Thank You! I truly like the Sony Cybershot G (DSC-H70) for the panorama function. It does all the stitching and exposure compensation in camera, and does an excellent job. Moodiness is pure Mother Nature in Illinois in June. Sometimes gets a good deal more sinister than this, I'll have to look in my archives .


----------



## theloafer (16 Jun 2013)

2nd ride of the year  from my htc mobil snack break..


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 Jun 2013)

My (new to me) old Claud Butler Oracle in it's natural habitat this morning.

Ignore the saddle angle, the clamp bolt turned out to be on it's last legs as it broke when I got home and went to tighten it!


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Jun 2013)

This was taken last weekend on our C2C in a day ride. I had 2 punctures in the first 15 miles! Luckily we only had 1 more in the group after that. Great day and excellent company on my longest ride for about 15 years.


----------



## Road ride (16 Jun 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> This was taken last weekend on our C2C in a day ride. I had 2 punctures in the first 15 miles! Luckily we only had 1 more in the group after that. Great day and excellent company on my longest ride for about 15 years.



Why is it you can go for miles trouble free and then get 2 punctures in 15 miles! Do you repair them or just put tubes in?


----------



## Road ride (16 Jun 2013)

Bucket said:


> Nice bike



Thanks first ride out today it handles really well and nothing fell off which is always good. Always a bit worried when I have been tinkering with the bike that something will fly off when speeding down hill


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (16 Jun 2013)

Road ride said:


> Why is it you can go for miles trouble free and then get 2 punctures in 15 miles! Do you repair them or just put tubes in?


As we were trying to travel light, I only took one tube, so I had to take somone elses spare as well as my own. The second was a pinch flat, the pump I was using wasn't great and so I could not get much air into it. I took it into a bike shop when we got to Skipton, to borrow his track pump and get the correct pressure.


----------



## Bucket (16 Jun 2013)

Road ride said:


> Thanks first ride out today it handles really well and nothing fell off which is always good. Always a bit worried when I have been tinkering with the bike that something will fly off when speeding down hill


 Good going there is usually something not tightend, mine was handlebar clamp not tight enough, I found out on a downhill speed bump loads a fun.
but somehow stayed on and managed to stop


----------



## Road ride (17 Jun 2013)

Bucket said:


> Good going there is usually something not tightend, mine was handlebar clamp not tight enough, I found out on a downhill speed bump loads a fun.
> but somehow stayed on and managed to stop



Ha ha sound like a comedy sketch down hill loose bars lol, well thankfully I have had no problems so far.


----------



## Road ride (17 Jun 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> As we were trying to travel light, I only took one tube, so I had to take somone elses spare as well as my own. The second was a pinch flat, the pump I was using wasn't great and so I could not get much air into it. I took it into a bike shop when we got to Skipton, to borrow his track pump and get the correct pressure.



The reason I asked was I currently carry stick on patches and a co2 inflator and have had great success with them but I see loads of people carrying tubes and wondered if that was a better approach. Or maybe even both the stick on patches take up no room at all.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (17 Jun 2013)

I carry a tube because it is easier to just throw it straight onto the bike and not have to faff around fixing the puncture, although I do fix them when I get home with the sticky patches.


----------



## Road ride (17 Jun 2013)

Martin Archer said:


> I carry a tube because it is easier to just throw it straight onto the bike and not have to faff around fixing the puncture, although I do fix them when I get home with the sticky patches.



I see your point I think a tube is the way to go, I will add one to my kit, it's aways a hard decision what to carry its not so bad in a group as you can share the load, have you tried the co2 inflators ? I got one after two pinch flats using a small pump and not been able to get the pressure high enough not had any trouble since only down side you have to buy the cartridges


----------



## Bucket (17 Jun 2013)

Bucket said:


> Good going there is usually something not tightend, mine was handlebar clamp not tight enough, I found out on a downhill speed bump loads a fun.
> but somehow stayed on and managed to stop


 Actually it sounded like this ***£$% ^&***(^^^%% HELL!!!


----------



## Road ride (17 Jun 2013)

Bucket said:


> Actually it sounded like this ***£$% ^&***(^^^%% HELL!!!



Ha ha new shorts required  lol


----------



## Finnjävel (17 Jun 2013)

I poked my phone with my fingers until I found a panorama function, inspired by Gravity Aided. Had to go out and play with it:





I'm getting to the point where taking pictures is a pretty big part of the motivation to ride.


----------



## Finnjävel (17 Jun 2013)

Oh, and I met this fellow.


----------



## inkd (22 Jun 2013)

Taken last week at my local beach. Southampton docks to the left, Cowes IoW on the right.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2013)

Took the Giant Nutra on a ride today, good thing I had 700x35's on there, as the township had just graveled the road.


----------



## Roadrider48 (23 Jun 2013)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 18261
> 
> 
> My LBS with owner and chief mechanic Joe, great guy. Never charges more than ten cedis ( about £3.50 ) for anything although I always give him more including donating my Gary Fisher Mtb.


Now that IS a bike shop!


----------



## Roadrider48 (23 Jun 2013)

Cycleops said:


> How would you like to pick a bike from this lot? One of the local bike suppliers has just had a shipment. Most are cheap MTB's but there may be some gold in that there hill somewhere! Most come from the US or Europe.
> View attachment 19983


I might move to Accra. I would be in my element amongst that lot.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Taken earlier today.
> Not the best pic as it was taken on my phone.
> 
> Cutty Sark - Greenwich.
> ...


 
The Cutty Sark seems to carry a lot of freeboard these days


----------



## ianrauk (23 Jun 2013)

My pic of the day.

Poppy's in Kent.


----------



## apb (23 Jun 2013)

A pacing bicycle which they used before motorbikes.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Jun 2013)

Weather in Illinois, constantly changing this time of year, it seems.


----------



## Wingnuts (24 Jun 2013)

Just starting out on the path that is Road Cycling, with my CycleScheme bike and the other halfs Road Bianchi, loving it.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jun 2013)

Heidi assisted me in dead-heading Marigolds. I grew up in the Marigold Capitol of the World. ://marigoldfestival.blogspot.com/ As mentioned in the festival gazeteer, the A&W Bear will make an appearance. So all you Touring cyclists, bring your bear spray and bells. No wolverines were invited.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2013)

Oh, it's doing this again. Third time in as many days.


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Jun 2013)




----------



## matthat (26 Jun 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


>


Cool pic!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jun 2013)

I saw all sorts of lightning last night, almost a constant flickering. My dogs were awestruck.



Ball Lightning.


----------



## Misusawa (27 Jun 2013)

Obviously the worlds shortest cycle lane... Thats my picture for today!


----------



## simon.r (27 Jun 2013)

Bullocks.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Can't seem to upload an image...........it was a picture of a lovely pint next to my cycling bag.......


----------



## ianrauk (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> Can't seem to upload an image...........it was a picture of a lovely pint next to my cycling bag.......


 


You need to post a few more times before you can upload pics.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

ianrauk said:


> You need to post a few more times before you can upload pics.


 
Ah, no worries, thanks for heads up! I like to take photo's whilst out and about so will look forward to it


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)




----------



## Alan Frame (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> View attachment 25380


 

That's my kind of hydration ! 
Except it dehydrates you, allegedly.


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

Alan Frame said:


> That's my kind of hydration !
> Except it dehydrates you, allegedly.


 
It spurred me on, the thought of it, I did have plenty of water with me too!


----------



## Alan Frame (27 Jun 2013)

madferret said:


> It spurred me on, the thought of it, I did have plenty of water with me too!


 
Just back from a lovely 50 miler myself, which included a pub stop and a couple of pints of real ale. Life doesn't get any better !

Ah, the sacrifices we athletes make...


----------



## madferret (27 Jun 2013)

It is a great feeling to get to the middle of nowhere and find a decent pint, partial to Real ale myself!


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jun 2013)

what you need riding into the wind in lancing today


----------



## BigonaBianchi (27 Jun 2013)

Tough life in Yorkshire


----------



## l4dva (28 Jun 2013)

My pic for the day(although it was taken a few weeks ago) ... Can anyone from Birmingham guess where it is?


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Jun 2013)

River lune, Lancaster by woodies cafe....coffee stop


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Jun 2013)

And Morecambe Bay at the start of my ride a few days ago. Love home


----------



## Mo1959 (29 Jun 2013)

Had a scenic, gentle cycle this morning. Up over the Langside near Comrie, then headed over to Dunblane and over the Sheriffmuir which even manages to look a bit bleak in the middle of the summer.

Short rest on the Kinkell Bridge over the River Earn before heading home.


----------



## madferret (29 Jun 2013)

Lost......bloody Google wanted to take me through a fertiliser plant near an oil refinery. Was nice not to be using petrol today


----------



## Nomadski (30 Jun 2013)

@Mo1959 Lovely pictures, looks like you are susceptible to a lot of wind though? I'm loving that white bike of yours....mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

Got in a 15 mile ride, literally between storms today


----------



## RWright (30 Jun 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> I saw all sorts of lightning last night, almost a constant flickering. My dogs were awestruck.
> 
> 
> 
> Ball Lightning.


 
nice! I have never seen any, I would think I was having a close encounter of the 4th kind or something. Does it flash like normal lightning or hover for a little while?


----------



## Martyn H (30 Jun 2013)

A couple of pics from my recent holiday in Wales. They were taken from the Old Cader Road than traverses the the hills from Dolgellau to the coast at Llwyngwril. Great riding - On one of my rides 1250' were climbed in the first six miles!


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2013)

Here's mine :0)


----------



## gb155 (30 Jun 2013)

Try again


----------



## matthat (30 Jun 2013)

My other half's grandma opening her card from the queen!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

Hovered, and made a sizzle sound


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


>


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

Sorry, reorganized Photobucket.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jun 2013)

l4dva said:


> My pic for the day(although it was taken a few weeks ago) ... Can anyone from Birmingham guess where it is?


That looks like the Custard Factory to me.


----------



## Finnjävel (30 Jun 2013)

I decided it's time to make the colors on my mtb match... a lot worse.




The bar and the grips were on discount @On-one, so I though what the hell.


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jun 2013)

I see that combination here now and then. Deemed patriotic. Just in time for July 4.(Interdependence Day)


----------



## Finnjävel (30 Jun 2013)

Ah, didn't think of it that way. Well, the bike is American by birth, so maybe it likes it.


----------



## middleagecyclist (1 Jul 2013)

The mature gentleman who looks like he is maybe just kitted out to cycle to the shops is actually 30k into a 600k audax - the Holl and Back 600 which took place 29-30th June. I think he's mint


----------



## Misusawa (1 Jul 2013)

Viaduct by hamsterley Mill. Taken on mine and the BF's ride from north shields to derwent resevoir and back at the weekend! Those are our bikes


----------



## Ladytrucker (1 Jul 2013)

Pic from my regular route.


----------



## ianrauk (1 Jul 2013)

From yesterday's Cycle Chatters Sunday London Ride


----------



## bigjim (2 Jul 2013)

Another flippin p...ture. Got to stop being a tightass and buy a tyre.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2013)

At Hornby today


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2013)

In the hills above Wray


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jul 2013)

Sugar Creek Arts Festival-- A nice little meeting for the selling of artistry, cotton candy, and funnel cakes


----------



## Alan Frame (7 Jul 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Sugar Creek Arts Festival-- A nice little meeting for the selling of artistry, cotton candy, and funnel cakes


 

That one's not up to your usual standard, I'm afraid.
Though quite moody with it's existentialism softened by a frisson of postmodernity, I do prefer your landscapes.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 Jul 2013)

Gorgeous morning so did my bit to support the Rapha Women's 100k thing going on around the globe and did 100k this morning. Round Loch Earn to start with which is always gorgeous. Shame the camera on the phone doesn't do it justice.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 Jul 2013)

Short ride out this morning, called it Hot 'n' Hilly when I saved the ride!


----------



## Gravity Aided (7 Jul 2013)




----------



## Nomadski (7 Jul 2013)

Some great pics guys n gals.


----------



## gb155 (7 Jul 2013)

89.6 degrees according to my garmin and unlike normal I was sweaty like a pig 

Loved it tho 1700ft in under 13 miles


----------



## XRHYSX (7 Jul 2013)

On the Heron Trail again, with 7yr old on his MX20 and 2.5yr old on the WEEride. Regional Route 18, perfect weather finished off with a pint for me and soft drinks for the boys at the end


----------



## Gravity Aided (8 Jul 2013)

Somebody miss their bus? It's over here. 
Actually, this bus must have found its way to town about 6 or 8 years ago, and was in front of a hotel, then it sat in a storage lot, then these fellows, calling themselves "Two Blokes and a Bus" put a kitchen in the bottom and cafe seating in the top, and have been driving around serving street food since.


----------



## RWright (8 Jul 2013)

I went out riding at the lake Sunday and took a few pictures with my phone. First stop was on a bridge to watch a few people go under the bridge, they are going slow, near the bridges are no wake zones.















Next was to a public beach area. They charge 6 dollars per car admission, bicycles free! too bad I didn't bring some swimming trunks. 




boat docks are to the left of that fence, the life preservers are mandatory to have in the boat for every person in the boat, they have racks full of them like the orange one at the bottom, they take no excuses for not having them in the boat, it is a pretty sporty fine if you don't have them. Little kids also use them playing in the water and some of them tend to get strewn. There is a restroom with outside showers to rise off with, a volleyball pit and things for kids to play on, like monkey bars and such. The parking lot is behind the grey restroom building, it is a pretty big nice parking lot, once full they stop letting anyone else in at the guard house at the entrance. I think there are two or three public beaches like these at the lake and several more for camp grounds. You can only use the camp ground beaches if you are camping there...or go to them by boat.






The lake was built for water supply and recreation for the area, I think it was also built as an emergency water supply for this really cool cloud making machine maybe ten or so miles away.


----------



## Alan Frame (8 Jul 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Somebody miss their bus? It's over here.
> Actually, this bus must have found its way to town about 6 or 8 years ago, and was in front of a hotel, then it sat in a storage lot, then these fellows, calling themselves "Two Blokes and a Bus" put a kitchen in the bottom and cafe seating in the top, and have been driving around serving street food since.


 

Double decker and fries for me please.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Jul 2013)

Yih wanna Coke withat?


----------



## MissyR (9 Jul 2013)

This was us on our joliies at the weekend..... Fantastic time camping with the southern friends and some biking on the sunday to blow the cobwebs away!













Two very tired girls but worth it


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Jul 2013)

Went for a bit of a ride today, near to the old Ewing Property, where there's a doubletrack and singletrack trail connecting parks with a forest belt that leads to the Manor and the Theater for the Illinois Shakespeare Festival. I got back to the trail near an historic wooden-decked camel-back bridge, made so to clear the big, wide smokestacks on the wood-burning steam locomotives that ran on this line until coal and bunker oil came into widespread use.


----------



## gb155 (14 Jul 2013)

Cragg vale and others around the area


----------



## Eoin Rua (14 Jul 2013)

Looking over the Mournes before dropping into Newcastle


----------



## Idoru (15 Jul 2013)

(Technically... yesterday's photos)

Took a trip up the coast, threw my chain slowing down, so I stopped to take a few photos, reminded me why I still live in this area of God's own country


----------



## gb155 (17 Jul 2013)

Weeee


----------



## Cycleops (18 Jul 2013)

Rather nice image from this week's TDF.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jul 2013)

I went along to the annual Heavy Horses Show at the Museum of Rural Life last Sunday, what a cracking day.


GC


----------



## Idoru (19 Jul 2013)

There's always one so and so that parks across the cycle lane


----------



## madferret (20 Jul 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2013)

I seem to find myself behind Rebel Lines.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2013)

Maybe these fellows can help...


----------



## Teuchter (22 Jul 2013)

Idoru said:


> There's always one so and so that parks across the cycle lane


Is that Rhyl lifeboat station?

About 20 years ago I spent a happy week driving all over North Wales with a Toyota pickup full of navigation equipment, helping to install a string of radio beacons in various locations along the coast. I can't remember now where we installed the one in Rhyl but one went onto the roof of Hoylake lifeboat station and another into the roof space of the arcade on the end of Llandudno pier.

As a student on a work placement, it was a nice change from spending most of the rest of the summer testing beacons in a workshop in Aberdeen.


----------



## matthat (22 Jul 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Is that Rhyl lifeboat station?
> 
> About 20 years ago I spent a happy week driving all over North Wales with a Toyota pickup full of navigation equipment, helping to install a string of radio beacons in various locations along the coast. I can't remember now where we installed the one in Rhyl but one went onto the roof of Hoylake lifeboat station and another into the roof space of the arcade on the end of Llandudno pier.
> 
> As a student on a work placement, it was a nice change from spending most of the rest of the summer testing beacons in a workshop in Aberdeen.


 
I wondered the other day when i saw this is it Hoylake??


----------



## Idoru (22 Jul 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Is that Rhyl lifeboat station?


 Yes it is, well spotted.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (22 Jul 2013)

A friend riding at Dunkeld...







GC


----------



## Teuchter (22 Jul 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> A friend riding at Dunkeld...
> 
> View attachment 26587
> 
> ...


Great motion blur!


----------



## jowwy (24 Jul 2013)

Some big mountains were i live


----------



## Teuchter (24 Jul 2013)

Took a greasy bend under some trees a bit too fast on the way to work this morning...










The bike was fine though!


----------



## matthat (24 Jul 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Took a greasy bend under some trees a bit too fast on the way to work this morning...
> View attachment 26667
> 
> 
> ...


 
OOPPSSS


----------



## matthat (24 Jul 2013)

A carpenter bee hard at work in our garden!


----------



## glasgowcyclist (24 Jul 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Took a greasy bend under some trees a bit too fast on the way to work this morning...
> 
> 
> The bike was fine though!


 
Never mind, chicks dig scars.

GC


----------



## Alan Frame (24 Jul 2013)

matthat said:


> View attachment 26669
> 
> 
> View attachment 26670
> ...


 

Looks like a waspy, stingy thing to me. You wouldn't get me anywhere near it, horrible,evil, aggressive, vindictive little feckers all of 'em.

Can you tell I don't like wasps ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Jul 2013)

Log cabin in a neighboring town, a lodge for the Boy Scouts. I do not believe it likes carpenter bees, either.


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Jul 2013)

Took this on my phone today from very long range! 

Can you tell what it is yet?






FYI, it's a Eurofighter Typhoon on manoeuvres this morning over Preston.






Although it might have been better in the mundane thread with this pic


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2013)

Sorry, I immediately thought of a Hawker Typhoon.


----------



## DrGonzo (27 Jul 2013)

Looking towards Scotland over Burgh Marsh.






Abandoned signal building at Great Orton airfield.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 26663
> 
> 
> Some big mountains were i live


 


Mountains ......  Lie me down in a darkened room


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2013)

Here is some therapy, Hill Wimp.


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Here is some therapy, Hill Wimp.


 

Arhhh beautiful im coming over the pond now


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Mountains ......  Lie me down in a darkened room


Why you crying hill wimp???


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

jowwy said:


> Why you crying hill wimp???


 

Because im rubbish at hill climbing despite living on one. Mountains are just too scary and watching those TDF boys climbing made me feel faint.

Don't get me wrong Mountains are also beautiful but the thought of cycling up one oooooooonooooo


----------



## jowwy (27 Jul 2013)

I have to climb a minimum off 1500ft just to get home from any ride i do - even on my commute to work


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

Ive got lightning lighting up my darkened room, could be a long night !


----------



## Hill Wimp (27 Jul 2013)

jowwy said:


> I have to climb a minimum off 1500ft just to get home from any ride i do - even on my commute to work


 

To try to overcome my hill phobia and in the spirit of all things cycling i have started reading on my kindle ( best thing invented since the sony walkman), The Chimp Paradox by Dr Steve Peters who is the mind man behind British Cycling. Its pretty good, ive just got to learn to train my chimp and ignore him telling me " whoa girl theres a hill that way, go the other way its 50 miles longer but its flat !"

Easy eh ?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jul 2013)

A bandstand, in a park, on a Summers day.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Do you work for the Illinois tourist board ? Im starting to think about moving !
> 
> 
> 
> A bandstand, in a park, on a Summers day.


----------



## ewan87 (28 Jul 2013)

this was from my ride yesterday, the first 10 miles were the toughest I've ever rode. the first time I've really done hill's


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jul 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Took a greasy bend under some trees a bit too fast on the way to work this morning...
> 
> The bike was fine though!


 
Going for the sympathy vote I see.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Jul 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Took this on my phone today from very long range!
> 
> FYI, it's a Eurofighter Typhoon on manoeuvres this morning over Preston.
> 
> Although it might have been better in the mundane thread with this pic


 
Maybe this was the one that missed a glider by fifty foot, don't know if you read the story. The quick thinking pilot was heading straight for the plane but rolled under to avoid causing turbulence which would probably have downed the glider.


----------



## smokeysmoo (28 Jul 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Maybe this was the one that missed a glider by fifty foot.


 
Not unless they've moved Preston?  (of course you're UK geography is not held against you Cycleops) 

Seriously though, I hadn't seen that story but GOOGLE came up trumps again.

I'll bet that was a real brown trouser moment, for the glider pilot in particular


----------



## y2blade (28 Jul 2013)

London day trip yesterday..spent the day on this


----------



## DrGonzo (28 Jul 2013)

Cycled through a village with an excellent name today:





And had to find an alternative route after coming up against this 'road':


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Jul 2013)

y2blade said:


> London day trip yesterday..spent the day on this



Well done hope the day was a good one. Always want to support anyone that has a go on a bike in our fab capital


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2013)

Rather interesting look to that bicycle. Barclays' going into the bicycle rental business? I would have thought that banking thing were a sure bet, even with all the recession/depression/disaster/catsasstrophe stuff of the last few years.


----------



## RWright (29 Jul 2013)

Took a ride out in the country today, it was very hot, I went during the hottest part of the day. It wasn't a wise move, I lost 5 lbs. and felt it after I finished. I saw a bike sign at an area just before a big riding area I normally go to. I didn't today because of the heat, I turned back toward home after 17 miles at this sign. (saddle looks a little low to me)






What good is a sign without a couple of bullet holes in it. 





And just to show off the Blue Meteor...I know it is filthy, it is next in the wash line after the car, truck and other drop bar bike.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Jul 2013)

Any sign without bullet holes isn't noticeable enough, and should be redesigned. This one seems to be getting attention from both the .22 and .38 crowd. Well Done.


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Jul 2013)

Lovely bike and im impressed your local authorities ask people to share the road, how nice. There are few road signs in London with the same additional decor. Looks like a nice long straight road to cycle. Well done.


----------



## Berties (29 Jul 2013)

Couple clowns at Swanage carnival grabbed pcso to have a go on their push me pull me bike,he was not to sure!


----------



## Misusawa (29 Jul 2013)

Pretty spot for a cycle.


----------



## Teuchter (29 Jul 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Going for the sympathy vote I see.


I need it from somewhere... my wife's a nurse so no chance of sympathy from that quarter!


----------



## madferret (29 Jul 2013)

I thought this looked like a couple of clouds kissing. Perhaps you had to be there........


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Jul 2013)

In response to HillWimp,sometimes, the admonishments are painted on the road itself, and are called Sharrows, combining share and arrow, though they look like chevrons to me, so maybe they should be called Sharvrons. A variation on the tune.


----------



## aidB (30 Jul 2013)

Loving all your photo's. This is the Bridgewater canal at Worsley.


----------



## matthat (30 Jul 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Rather interesting look to that bicycle. Barclays' going into the bicycle rental business? I would have thought that banking thing were a sure bet, even with all the recession/depression/disaster/catsasstrophe stuff of the last few years.


 
Barclays sponsor the bike hire scheme in London, Its actually nicknamed boris's bikes because as London mayor he implemented the scheme. Its now slowly getting rolled out in other cities across the uk.
http://www.tfl.gov.uk/roadusers/cycling/14808.aspx
Boris johnson being the mayor of london!!


----------



## simon.r (30 Jul 2013)

A couple from this evening.

All that's left of the Red Lion:






The South Notts prairie:


----------



## theloafer (30 Jul 2013)

Misusawa said:


> Pretty spot for a cycle.


 
that looks like loweswater


----------



## Misusawa (30 Jul 2013)

theloafer said:


> that looks like loweswater


Indeed it is! Had the bf take this when we did the c2c last week


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Jul 2013)

What happened with the Red Lion, simon r. ? Looks rather quaint and hospitable from the review.


----------



## simon.r (31 Jul 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> What happened with the Red Lion, simon r. ? Looks rather quaint and hospitable from the review.


 
I suspect the review you're looking at is a different Red Lion. (The Red Lion is a very common pub name in England). The one that is now a pile of rubble was in Costock, Nottinghamshire. This was it before:







Costock's a small village with another pub in it - my guess is that there just wasn't enough business to keep them both going.


----------



## Haitch (31 Jul 2013)




----------



## theloafer (31 Jul 2013)

Misusawa said:


> Indeed it is! Had the bf take this when we did the c2c last week


 
thought so have one at more or less the same spot of my youngest son way back in the early 80`s...


----------



## Misusawa (31 Jul 2013)

theloafer said:


> thought so have one at more or less the same spot of my youngest son way back in the early 80`s...


Its a very pretty spot


----------



## inkd (3 Aug 2013)

Early morning pootle around local area. Calshot spit at the entrance to Southampton harbour. Lepe beach on the solent then into the forest.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Aug 2013)

Marker at the surveyed county line between The County McLean and Woodford County. These were put up in the 1920's, I believe. The text reads :"Abraham Lincoln passed this way as a part of his duties as an attorney on the Eighth Illinois Judicial Circuit."or some such thing.


----------



## Steve Donovan (3 Aug 2013)

In and around Barmouth on my Triban 3.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Aug 2013)

You make Barmouth look like Hawaii. Well done.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Aug 2013)

On my ride today.
Crumbs! You had better watch out! There's murderous toast on the prowl.


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Aug 2013)

rideswithmoobs said:


> View attachment 25712
> 
> At Hornby today


Had your bike been naughty?


----------



## Archie_tect (4 Aug 2013)

These two were driving their dad's traction engine through the village on their way back from Corbridge.


----------



## Sillyoldman (4 Aug 2013)

someone needs to tell the one on the the ground that you don't steer the thing like that. Use the small red one


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Aug 2013)

Share the Road-




Or Corporal Bicycle will put you on report.


----------



## Spally (8 Aug 2013)

at the start of ride london on sunday


----------



## Teuchter (11 Aug 2013)

Collecting some dead wood from local woodland for the garden wood burner...




Forget Ortliebs, the rubble sack panniers were surprisingly effective!


----------



## carlton88 (11 Aug 2013)

Somewhere in darkest Norfolk.


----------



## jowwy (11 Aug 2013)

Resting after climbing the long cat 2 iron mountain


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 Aug 2013)

I was doing a job the other at Blackpool Pleasure Beach on Friday last week and saw a _herd_ of BSO's locked up at the back of the ARENA.

Now considering these bikes are clearly used for commuting purposes, I would have thought that they would be subjected to some basic routine maintenance at least, but as the pics show, this is not that case.

The only one that had no obvious signs of rusting components was the red Trax at the back of picture 2, and that was because it was obviously pretty new.

I didn't study them as I was busy TBH, but they all seemed to have others faults, such as snapped brake cables and the like. If I hadn't been busy and I'd had some oil with me I'd might have just mickled their chains for them at least.

Beware, the following pics contain scenes that some readers might find offensive


----------



## madferret (11 Aug 2013)

Not from today but couldn't get online last week  sunset at Rhosneigr


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (11 Aug 2013)

carlton88 said:


> Somewhere in darkest Norfolk.


 

Is that a Carlton Kermesse with the Aero cranks?
If it is I've got one too - but not looking as good as yours


----------



## carlton88 (12 Aug 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Is that a Carlton Kermesse with the Aero cranks?
> If it is I've got one too - but not looking as good as yours


 

Yes, it's the Kermesse. The cranks are Shimano 600 ax which are original to the bike.


----------



## hensteeth (13 Aug 2013)

An abomination!!!
http://m.flickr.com/#/photos/keithstephen/9504078650/


----------



## Teuchter (13 Aug 2013)

That's a BSO all right... Banana Shaped Object!


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Aug 2013)

Bloomington, home of Beer Nuts.


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Aug 2013)

Merseyside waterfront this morning before the clouds came in





And last week Fatty goes to Wales


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Aug 2013)

Heavens they are serious tyres


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Heavens they are serious tyres


 
There my skinny race tyres, the one on my avatar picture is on my other fat bike and is 4.8" wide for riding local sand dunes


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Aug 2013)

Someone was not amused by the goings-on near the Trail.


----------



## Aga (15 Aug 2013)

I will go and see the monkeys


----------



## MattyP (15 Aug 2013)

First hill on my morning ride.... got to love summer.


----------



## hensteeth (15 Aug 2013)

Teuchter said:


> That's a BSO all right... Banana Shaped Object!


Nice one lol!


----------



## Nomadski (16 Aug 2013)

Aga said:


> I will go and see the monkeys



Watch that tiger mate, he's eyeing your bike up.


----------



## Ciar (16 Aug 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> Merseyside waterfront this morning before the clouds came in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I thought my 29'er had fat tyres  lovely looking bike.


----------



## Tcr4x4 (16 Aug 2013)

Quick drink break outside the Church.




Road ride to Hartpury. by TCR4x4, on Flickr​​


Road ride to Hartpury. by TCR4x4, on Flickr​


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Aug 2013)

Aga said:


> I will go and see the monkeys


 

I rode past there the other week too and didn't see the monkeys either.


----------



## Aga (16 Aug 2013)

They


Hill Wimp said:


> I rode past there the other week too and didn't see the monkeys either.


They are there.....somewhere lol.


----------



## Aga (16 Aug 2013)

On my way to Crab and Winkle way the other day ....


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Aug 2013)

That is creative.....


----------



## neilb1906 (17 Aug 2013)

Haytor....Dartmoor.... just after the Widecombe to Haytor climb.




==========================
Different day, Ashburton to Haytor.




========================


The road from Haytor down to the Ashburton junction then on to Widecombe. Taken from half way up Haytor itself.


----------



## Aga (18 Aug 2013)

Morning ride in Dover.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Aga said:


> Morning ride in Dover.


 

Respect - that hill is a killer


----------



## Aga (18 Aug 2013)

It too


Hill Wimp said:


> Respect - that hill is a killer
> It took me weeks of training to do it  but I was extremely happy when I did it, now I do that every weekend without a problem


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Aga said:


> It too


 

Deal is my home town where i grew up. I used to love going to Connaught Park just of the hill.

Well done for conquering it.


----------



## madferret (18 Aug 2013)




----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

madferret said:


> View attachment 27923


 
Where was that? Did you do that whilst having a short rest during your ride?


----------



## Aga (18 Aug 2013)

Thanks, I'm going to try cycle up the Old Connaught road today...is going to be painfull. Where do you live now? There is not many female cyclists in Dover area...I only see couple around ;(


Hill Wimp said:


> Deal is my home town where i grew up. I used to love going to Connaught Park just of the hill.
> 
> Well done for conquering it.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Aga said:


> Thanks, I'm going to try cycle up the Old Connaught road today...is going to be painfull. Where do you live now? There is not many female cyclists in Dover area...I only see couple around ;(


 

I live in West Malling now but i do take my bike with me sometimes when i pop down to see my parents. I have mapped a route down from Tenterden to Rye and onto Hythe that i keep meaning to do.

What about any cycling clubs down there ?


----------



## Aga (18 Aug 2013)

Next time you down here, give me a shout  I intend to cycle to Brighton in September...and the route from Hythe to Deal is really enjoyable, the worst part is the Folkestone to Capel hill. And I think the nearest cycling clubs are in Folkestone and Ramsgate.But I will do more research.


----------



## Hill Wimp (18 Aug 2013)

Aga said:


> Next time you down here, give me a shout  I intend to cycle to Brighton in September...and the route from Hythe to Deal is really enjoyable, the worst part is the Folkestone to Capel hill. And I think the nearest cycling clubs are in Folkestone and Ramsgate.But I will do more research.


 

Will do and likewise if you head North or West. I know there is one in Deal not sure of the name though.


----------



## madferret (18 Aug 2013)

Hill Wimp said:


> Where was that? Did you do that whilst having a short rest during your ride?



On the Chester greeenway cycle route 5. Near Mickle Trafford. I like herons so seemed like a good excuse for a break


----------



## carlton88 (20 Aug 2013)

A couple of snaps from today.


----------



## madferret (20 Aug 2013)




----------



## BigonaBianchi (21 Aug 2013)




----------



## glasgowcyclist (21 Aug 2013)

Either this was dumped or the rider took the sign a bit too seriously...






GC


----------



## carlton88 (21 Aug 2013)

A very pleasant day here in Norfolk. Mrs carlton88 and I cycled to our favourite watering hole in the countryside.






We took shady lanes and the long way home.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Aug 2013)

I went kayaking round Southampton Docks


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2013)

The old Sprague's Super Service, only Tudor Reival 2 story gas station on Route 66.


----------



## jowwy (22 Aug 2013)

numbnuts said:


> I went kayaking round Southampton Docks
> View attachment 28151
> View attachment 28152


i was at southampton docks on tuesday - dropped my partner off for a cruise on the oceana - big ship too


----------



## toptom (24 Aug 2013)

My view today


----------



## Teuchter (24 Aug 2013)

A bike by the houseboat at Bowling Basin, spotted on my cycle to Dumbarton Castle this morning (no, that isn't MY bike!)...




View from the top of the Erskine Bridge on my way there...




I didn't appreciate the speed of my climb up to that point being graded however 
I guess the truth hurts...


----------



## Herbie (29 Aug 2013)

carlton88 said:


> A very pleasant day here in Norfolk. Mrs carlton88 and I cycled to our favourite watering hole in the countryside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Herbie (29 Aug 2013)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 28517


The Castlegate Aberdeen


----------



## BigonaBianchi (30 Aug 2013)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2013)

Not from my last ride/day-out, just a trio from when I'v had the camera with me, whilst riding

1. Not a Church, Minster, or Cathedral; the Almshouses at Aberford, on the original route of the Great North Road




2. Sign at 'The Swan' in Aberford, relating to the Coaching days (it also has the 'departure bell' still hanging too)



3. Highland Cattle, believe it or not, less than 3 miles from the centre of Castleford (Fairburn Ings, off Newton Lane)


----------



## Teuchter (30 Aug 2013)

Herbie said:


> The Castlegate Aberdeen


A ken't that a'riddy


----------



## Herbie (30 Aug 2013)

Teuchter said:


> A ken't that a'riddy


 
Some cheils wouldna


----------



## wisdom (1 Sep 2013)

Me and the boy of to ride the lights last Tuesday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Sep 2013)

Dirt Road.


----------



## MrGrumpy (3 Sep 2013)

Last week on my commute into town, Looking over from Dalmeny to Edinburgh western side by Airport.


----------



## Trickedem (4 Sep 2013)




----------



## Alan Frame (4 Sep 2013)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 28801



And just think, if they hadn't got mobile phones they'd actually have to talk to each other !


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Sep 2013)




----------



## Alan Frame (5 Sep 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


>



That's how my missus reacts when she's in a huff !


----------



## robjh (5 Sep 2013)

Seen yesterday, in the early morning mist a few miles from Cov


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Sep 2013)

Alan Frame said:


> That's how my missus reacts when she's in a huff !


I was going to put a title under there like "Was it something I said?".


----------



## wisdom (5 Sep 2013)

Productive few weeks of foraging.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2013)

Fermenting something ?


----------



## wisdom (8 Sep 2013)

Following on from my other photo.
Looks like i'm going to be busy.


----------



## London Female (9 Sep 2013)

After 2 years of waiting, my daughter finally asked if I would take her on a bike ride. It made my day, here are a few pictures of our ride into Oxford.


----------



## craigwend (9 Sep 2013)

Unfettered by 'scenery' - just big skies ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (10 Sep 2013)

Dilemma.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2013)

They start them young at the "Tender Sprout School" just near my house.


----------



## Trickedem (10 Sep 2013)

Nice greyscale view from my window in Canary Wharf today


----------



## Teuchter (10 Sep 2013)

I know, wrong type of bikes...

My Dad (pictured) and I hired a couple of ex-army trail bikes on Friday and Saturday. This was taken on Friday's very wet and muddy guided green-laning trip on the Yorkshire Dales.





The second day was much more civilised, sticking to the roads by ourselves. We passed quite a few cyclists struggling on the fairly mad hills of that part of the world and for once I was glad to have an engine at my disposal.

The Tan Hill Inn - Britain's highest pub...


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2013)

wisdom said:


> Following on from my other photo.
> Looks like i'm going to be busy.



Nice pic. Couldn't you have Photoshopped the foot out?!


----------



## wisdom (10 Sep 2013)

Thanks but i dont have photoshop,would not know where to start with it!,,,


----------



## Cycleops (10 Sep 2013)

Sorry, but the "Photoshop" has become an all encompassing term for a photo editing program which corrects mistakes, can alter the size and generally manipulate your photos. The full version would be very expensive now, but you can download a free "cut down" version to try called "Elements" here http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=photoshop_elements&loc=us There are lots of other free alternatives on the internet if you want to check them out. They shouldn't be too hard to use, there are tutorials on the site as well, give it a go.



wisdom said:


> Thanks but i dont have photoshop,would not know where to start with it!,,,


----------



## Teuchter (11 Sep 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Sorry, but the "Photoshop" has become an all encompassing term for a photo editing program which corrects mistakes, can alter the size and generally manipulate your photos. The full version would be very expensive now, but you can download a free "cut down" version to try called "Elements" here http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/tdrc/index.cfm?product=photoshop_elements&loc=us There are lots of other free alternatives on the internet if you want to check them out. They shouldn't be too hard to use, there are tutorials on the site as well, give it a go.


Agreed on this. Quite a few good free photo editing applications out there now.

I personally use Paint.net for most photo stuff - cropping, adjusting levels, etc though it's capable of much more and pretty easy to use.

I've also used Gimp (dodgy name, good application) for more advanced graphics stuff and it's pretty much a free replacement for full blown Photoshop but I would say that Paint.net is far more intuitive for casual users.


----------



## simon.r (14 Sep 2013)

I couldn't resist taking a photo of this sign in a shop window in Nottingham:


----------



## carlton88 (14 Sep 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Agreed on this. Quite a few good free photo editing applications out there now.
> 
> I personally use Paint.net for most photo stuff - cropping, adjusting levels, etc though it's capable of much more and pretty easy to use.
> 
> I've also used Gimp (dodgy name, good application) for more advanced graphics stuff and it's pretty much a free replacement for full blown Photoshop but I would say that Paint.net is far more intuitive for casual users.



If you're using a Mac then try Pixelmator from the App Store. Well worth the asking price of about a tenner.


----------



## Teuchter (20 Sep 2013)

Taken last Saturday on the cycle track going through Paisley...


----------



## simon.r (20 Sep 2013)




----------



## simon.r (21 Sep 2013)

A plaque on a bench:






And the 'resting bush':





The church at Flawford was demolished in 1779 - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St._Peter's_Church,_Flawford - just the building outline and a few tombstones remain.


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Sep 2013)

Forgot to post this one yesterday whilst hard at work maintaining VALHALLA at Blackpool Pleasure Beach.


----------



## gb155 (21 Sep 2013)

Lookin up at me


----------



## theloafer (22 Sep 2013)

short ride with g/f today weather was never think it was back end of September http://connect.garmin.com/activity/379552430 sat in the with coffee+cake at sedgefield ..


----------



## Peteaud (22 Sep 2013)

The Mump.


----------



## matthat (22 Sep 2013)

toptom said:


> View attachment 28232
> My view today


Location please?? got a couple of guesses!


----------



## kurt909 (23 Sep 2013)

My ride was stopped for a few minutes..


----------



## toptom (23 Sep 2013)

matthat said:


> Location please?? got a couple of guesses!


Lynton & Lynmouth cliff railway North devon really nice down there


----------



## matthat (23 Sep 2013)

toptom said:


> Lynton & Lynmouth cliff railway North devon really nice down there


 Thought so!! Love it there, my guesses were north wales coastline or lynton lynmouth!! cheers


----------



## toptom (23 Sep 2013)

matthat said:


> Thought so!! Love it there, my guesses were north wales coastline or lynton lynmouth!! cheers


 your


----------



## Trickedem (24 Sep 2013)

Cobwebs in the fog


----------



## inkd (25 Sep 2013)

That the Tor @Peteaud ? Not been back home and surrounding countryside for sometime, only quick family visits in Yeovil. I do miss the scenery and the smell


----------



## Peteaud (25 Sep 2013)

inkd said:


> That the Tor @Peteaud ? Not been back home and surrounding countryside for sometime, only quick family visits in Yeovil. I do miss the scenery and the smell



No it is Burrow Bridge Mump.

On the A361 between Glasto and Taunton.


----------



## Teuchter (29 Sep 2013)

First century today... 104 miles!






Grand day for a nice ride down to Ayr and back along NCN7 for a lot of the way. Don't get me started on national cycle route signage (or lack of it) however!

Self portrait, 55 miles in, Ayr Beach.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Sep 2013)

Teuchter said:


> First century today... 104 miles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well done!


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Sep 2013)




----------



## Carbon (30 Sep 2013)

Smallest library in the UK? Found this on Saturday afternoon.......


----------



## Cycleops (30 Sep 2013)

simon.r said:


> I couldn't resist taking a photo of this sign in a shop window in Nottingham:
> 
> View attachment 29208



Obviously a bed for a bloke called "Artho".


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2013)

I was enchanted this evening...


----------



## Carbon (3 Oct 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I was enchanted this evening...
> View attachment 30188


I end up in places like that following my Garmin. Hard work pedaling through the green stuff!


----------



## toptom (5 Oct 2013)

Saturday morning ride stopped half way up Bison Hill to take photos


----------



## jayonabike (5 Oct 2013)

Nice shot of Ivingoe Beacon in the top one


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Oct 2013)

Rode to Risley Moss and met a lot of dragonflies!


----------



## Trickedem (6 Oct 2013)

Did a ride around some Kent Castles today. This is my favourite.
http://cyclingmagic.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/the-castles-of-kent-6th-oct-2013.html


----------



## totallyfixed (6 Oct 2013)

Anyone who is in any doubt that cycling isn't popular in this country only has to look at this picture, Tour of Britain, no, it was the Monsal Head hill climb today, dr_pink in 2nd photo.










And looking down to where the riders started, about where the road disappears into the trees.


----------



## carlton88 (7 Oct 2013)

Church yard in Fowey, Cornwall. Taken a few days ago on holiday.


----------



## nicholas (9 Oct 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I was enchanted this evening...
> View attachment 30188


 love this pic


----------



## Puddles (11 Oct 2013)

Rather grey , wet & windy on the shore today


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Oct 2013)

Not exactly potd as was taken last month

Wind farm at Burton Wold, Northants.




Burton Wold by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## M1ke (14 Oct 2013)

Windfarm Warboys Cambridgeshire by mmayson, on Flickr


----------



## Trickedem (14 Oct 2013)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 30422
> 
> Did a ride around some Kent Castles today. This is my favourite.
> http://cyclingmagic.blogspot.co.uk/2013/10/the-castles-of-kent-6th-oct-2013.html


I've just had this photo selected as the "Reader's photo of the week" in my local paper. Fame at last!


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Oct 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I've just had this photo selected as the "Reader's photo of the week" in my local paper. Fame at last!


 
I can understand why, brilliant shot


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Oct 2013)

I had a ride into London today


----------



## Puddles (20 Oct 2013)

A poor abandoned chimney pot at Bursledon Brickworks Industrial Museum today


----------



## XRHYSX (20 Oct 2013)

Me and my 7 yr old did the 42 mile route of the South Downs 100,




He went to bed with out fuss tonight


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Oct 2013)

XRHYSX said:


> Me and my 7 yr old did the 42 mile route of the South Downs 100,
> View attachment 31151
> 
> He went to bed with out fuss tonight


 
Well done to your lad!  lot of miles and hills and the weather was challenging too! Very impressive!


----------



## XRHYSX (22 Oct 2013)

Scoop940 said:


> Well done to your lad!  lot of miles and hills and the weather was challenging too! Very impressive!


 Thanks I think we timed it just right with the weather, It hammered it down just as we arrived in the car then pretty much held off till we crossed the finish line .. then the wind and the rain came back with vengeance.


----------



## Scoop940 (22 Oct 2013)

Excellent, I know a few that did the longer rides, they weren't so lucky!

Need to get my tribe out more, what bike does your lad ride?


----------



## XRHYSX (22 Oct 2013)

He rides a Ridgeback MX20 with smooth BMX tyres on at the moment
If he keeps going like he is then I will be looking at getting him a more focused road bike


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Oct 2013)

Had the privilege of being at Hinchingbrooke Woods in Cambridgeshire today...


----------



## bigjim (26 Oct 2013)

Weathers changing


----------



## carlton88 (27 Oct 2013)

Calm before the storm.


----------



## ScotiaLass (27 Oct 2013)

carlton88 said:


> Calm before the storm.



Awww, I miss Norfolk....my 1st child was born at the Norfolk and Norwich, and we lived in a village near Acle.


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Oct 2013)

Luminaries on the Trail for Hallow e'en


----------



## hensteeth (30 Oct 2013)

On top of the Quiraing on the Isle of Skye. Been very wet and windy. Got up it but it was hard work pedalling into the 17mph wind!
https://db.tt/5dse23Qu
https://db.tt/AebjbFZq
https://db.tt/JrsFAHFW
https://db.tt/uoYlsws6


----------



## Chris-H (30 Oct 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Had the privilege of being at Hinchingbrooke Woods in Cambridgeshire today...
> View attachment 31246


 Was it Hinchingbrooke country park you went to and if so how was it for mtb'ing? i'm looking for somewhere to take the mtb for some off road fun and didn't know about this place until your post so googled it.


----------



## AdMaths (30 Oct 2013)

Firkin Point, Loch Lomond.


----------



## bigjim (30 Oct 2013)

It's amazing what you come across on an innercity cyclepath


----------



## Trickedem (30 Oct 2013)

Why you should be careful about attaching your bike to scaffolding. These guys were removing the scaffolding. When I returned about 1 hour late, the scaffolding had gone and so had the bike. Hope the rider got it back ok.


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2013)




----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2013)

Liverpool? or Ellesmere Port?


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Nov 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Liverpool? or Ellesmere Port?


 
warrington!


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2013)

That's neat. I had no idea a coaster could get that far up the Mersey. My last report was at Ellesmere port, and previous to that, Liverpool, but it may be rounding off to the nearest deep water port.
Add to My Fleet



*COASTAL DENIZ*



Cargo
Flag: Antigua Barbuda
Type: General Cargo
IMO: 9002128
MMSI: 304489000
Call Sign: V2DT
Gross Tonnage: 3125
DeadWeight: 4485
Length x Breadth: 89.1m x 16.2m
Year Built: 1991
Status: Active
*Last Position Received(Out of range)*
Info Received:
Area: North Sea
Latitude / Longitude: 53.42606 / -2.424722
Speed/Course: 8.10kn / 50°
Last Known Port: ELLESMERE PORT
AIS Source: 208
Itineraries History
Latest Positions


Last Position Received
*Voyage Related Info (Last Received)*
Draught4.7m
DestinationIRLAM
ETA2013-10-31 14:30 UTC
Info Received2013-10-31 13:30
*Recent Port Calls*
PortArrival (UTC)Departure (UTC)
ELLESMERE PORT2013-10-23 23:12:002013-10-23 23:16:00
EASTHAM2013-10-23 23:33:002013-10-23 23:59:00
LIVERPOOL2013-10-24 00:17:00
EASTHAM2013-10-24 16:02:00
ELLESMERE PORT2013-10-24 16:19:002013-10-24 16:23:00





Add to My Fleet Cargo COASTAL DENIZ Antigua Barbuda Cargo Flag: Antigua Barbuda
Type: General Cargo
IMO: 9002128
MMSI: 304489000
Call Sign: V2DT
Gross Tonnage: 3125
DeadWeight: 4485
Length x Breadth: 89.1m x 16.2m
Year Built: 1991
Status: Active
Last Position Received (Out of range) Info Received: 
Area: North Sea 
Latitude / Longitude: 53.42606 / -2.424722 
Speed/Course: 8.10kn / 50° 
Last Known Port: ELLESMERE PORT
AIS Source: 208 
Itineraries History 
Latest Positions Last Position Received Last Position Received Voyage Related Info (Last Received)
Draught 4.7m
Destination IRLAM
ETA 2013-10-31 14:30 UTC
Info Received 2013-10-31 13:30 Recent Port Calls
Port Arrival (UTC) Departure (UTC)
ELLESMERE PORT 2013-10-23 23:12:00 2013-10-23 23:16:00
EASTHAM 2013-10-23 23:33:00 2013-10-23 23:59:00
LIVERPOOL 2013-10-24 00:17:00 
EASTHAM 2013-10-24 16:02:00
ELLESMERE PORT 2013-10-24 16:19:00 2013-10-24 16:23:00 COASTAL DENIZ

Upload photo Ship Photos: 43

Vessel ParticularsLast update: 2013-06-13 14:19:00GeneralEx Names HistoryCompaniesBuildClassSurveysVoyage relatedDimensionsLoadlineTonnage/CapacityGearStructureEngine detailsContactsManning
IMO: 9002128
Name: COASTAL DENIZ
MMSI: 304489000
Type: GENERAL CARGO
GRT: 3125
Summer DWT: 4485
Build: 1991
Flag: ANTIGUA & BARBUDA
Home port: ST.JOHN?S


*Vessel Particulars*
Last update: 2013-06-13 14:19:00


General
Ex Names History
Companies
Build
Class
Surveys
Voyage related
Dimensions
Loadline
Tonnage/Capacity
Gear
Structure
Engine details
Contacts
Manning

IMO: 9002128
Name: COASTAL DENIZ
MMSI: 304489000
Type: GENERAL CARGO
GRT: 3125
Summer DWT: 4485
Build: 1991
Flag: ANTIGUA & BARBUDA
Home port: ST.JOHN?S


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Nov 2013)

Yeah, they take the Ship Canal at Runcorn which rejoins the river at Lymm. There has been quite some activity this summer, featuring this Coastal ship as well as several from Arklow fleet and I once saw one called Happy Falcon which was a really big mutha.

Stu


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Nov 2013)

http://new.marinetraffic.com/photos/of/ships/photo_keywords:235485000/ship_name:HAPPY FALCON


----------



## Peteaud (2 Nov 2013)

Bit windy at The Cobb in Lyme Regis.

That's the harbour wall trying to stop the sea!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Nov 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> http://new.marinetraffic.com/photos/of/ships/photo_keywords:235485000/ship_name:HAPPY FALCON



Aye, that be the one!


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2013)

Look like some fine lines on that one. A very attractive vessel.


----------



## Gravity Aided (3 Nov 2013)

Traded my old bikes,
Trek and GT
for an Electra Townie 21d
Here she be.


----------



## Sillyoldman (6 Nov 2013)

couple from a recent trip to the New Forest. Cracking day.

Now where has the road gone Mr Garmin?


----------



## Teuchter (7 Nov 2013)

Taken on Tuesday morning's commute...





Sometimes, just occasionally, I love Autumn.


----------



## hensteeth (8 Nov 2013)

http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/2013-11-06-18-18-54a-jpg.3424/view-image 
Buddy bike seen at Freeman Hospital, Newcastle upon Tyne. Looked them up. They are tandems where the pilot is at the back with the long bars. For child/disabled person. Interesting


----------



## Idoru (9 Nov 2013)

Cheating a bit... photo isn't from today but I did ride over the bridge again today...

A new bit of Sustrans Route 5 cycle route (I think) along the North Wales coast at Rhyl. The development includes a new "opening" bridge, new harbour walls and some new cycle track to link from the bridge to the rest of the route. For anyone that knows the area it enables a bypass of the "blue bridge", linking up 15 miles of continuous cycle route.












Excuse the camera phone quality


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Nov 2013)

A little late I know


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Nov 2013)

Ah memories of summer gone all to quickly, field of Linseed which looked like water from afar, taken nr. Aldwincle Northants.




Linseed Lake by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2013)

hensteeth said:


> http://www.cyclechat.net/useralbums/2013-11-06-18-18-54a-jpg.3424/view-image
> Buddy bike seen at Freeman Hospital, Newcastle upon Tyne. Looked them up. They are tandems where the pilot is at the back with the long bars. For child/disabled person. Interesting


I've seen couples use those here, locally. About as intimate as bicycling gets.


----------



## Mojonaut (11 Nov 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> A little late I know



That's a great colour match between the bike and the Graffiti.
On One is new to me, it has a certain ugly-beauty I think I'd like one but don't know why (or how to justify buying another bike )


----------



## snorri (11 Nov 2013)

Are photos from yesterday allowed?


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Nov 2013)

Lest we forget


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Nov 2013)




----------



## Mojonaut (12 Nov 2013)

Love autumn, beautiful sunny day, very wet after last nights rain, got plastered and loved it. 

taken nr Thrapston Northants.


----------



## Carbon (13 Nov 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 32528



Dunham Massey?


----------



## jowwy (13 Nov 2013)

Mojonaut said:


> Love autumn, beautiful sunny day, very wet after last nights rain, got plastered and loved it.
> 
> taken nr Thrapston Northants.


thats like the towpaths i ride on around south wales


----------



## carlton88 (14 Nov 2013)

Yesterday at Blakeney Cut


----------



## matthat (15 Nov 2013)

Teuchter said:


> Taken on Tuesday morning's commute...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats a BLOOMIN cracking pic?


----------



## matthat (15 Nov 2013)

Taken weds a'noon!! Have a guess where @Cyclist33. You've posted pics from nearby!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2013)

Is it that little inlet just beyond the Widnes Runcorn Bridge?


----------



## matthat (15 Nov 2013)

Its from here!! Which i think is where you mean?


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2013)

Yeah, and that walkway is evil!


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Nov 2013)




----------



## Born2die (17 Nov 2013)

Don't ever say dare ya to me ? (Yes I get the bad dad of the year award)


----------



## Trickedem (17 Nov 2013)

Took this yesterday during the Friday Night Ride to Brighton. @TimO appearing as a ghostly apparition


----------



## sittingbull (19 Nov 2013)

John Middleton, The Childe of Hale (life-size 9' 3"):






and the Runcorn-Widnes Bridge (x2):


----------



## postman (20 Nov 2013)

Frame is too small.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Nov 2013)

Look out, postman, he beat the King's Champion at wrestling.


----------



## postman (21 Nov 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Look out, postman, he beat the King's Champion at wrestling.


 Yeah but he got mugged on the way home,and he might not have been 9' 3" tall,it's open to debate.He died not very well off poor chap.


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Nov 2013)

Dusk on Derwent!


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Nov 2013)

matthat said:


> Its from here!! Which i think is where you mean?
> 
> View attachment 32627


 
It's fun riding up them apart from the bike stoppers half way up each straight #BunnyHopping


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Nov 2013)

From todays Merseyside ride


----------



## sittingbull (22 Nov 2013)

Liverpool waterfront, a yacht crossing the road! - from the harbour to the boatyard:






Several more from today's ride, trying not to be too picture-heavy but some are part of the sequence:

The Anglican Cathedral
Yacht approaching hoist
Yacht lining up
Taking up the slack
Out of the water
About to traverse
Middle of the road
Entering boatyard
Incoming catamaran
Catamaran through swing-bridge


----------



## simon.r (23 Nov 2013)

No idea what this graffiti is meant to signify, but it caught my eye:


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Nov 2013)




----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2013)




----------



## London Female (24 Nov 2013)

JohnClimber said:


>



This picture makes me want to go out and buy a mountain bike.


----------



## compo (25 Nov 2013)

Tea stop in Epping Forest. Sunday morning 24.11.13


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Nov 2013)

London Female said:


> This picture makes me want to go out and buy a mountain bike.


 
There not Mountain Bikes they are Fat Bikes = All Terrain Bikes
ATB's not MTB's


----------



## sittingbull (25 Nov 2013)

The "Karen C":


----------



## carlton88 (26 Nov 2013)

Sunshine in Cloisters


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

carlton88 said:


> Cloisters in sunshine


 
I like that picture very much.


----------



## carlton88 (26 Nov 2013)

welsh dragon said:


> I like that picture very much.



Thank you. It's quite compressed here unfortunately.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Nov 2013)

carlton88 said:


> Thank you. It's quite compressed here unfortunately.


 
Still looks nice. Very atmospheric.


----------



## Herbie (26 Nov 2013)




----------



## Mojonaut (27 Nov 2013)

Todays ride along the Nene Way from Stanwick to Wellingborough (Northants.)
Lived near here for over 50 years - never seen this bridge before 




Nene Way nr Wellingborough Northants. by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## bigjim (27 Nov 2013)

> Todays ride along the Nene Way from Stanwick to Wellingborough (Northants.)
> Lived near here for over 50 years - never seen this bridge before


You don't get out much then?


----------



## Koga (28 Nov 2013)

bigjim said:


> You don't get out much then?


 It looks different when you are on it !!


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Nov 2013)

For some reason I'm in Bristol at the moment so I went for a pre-sunrise bimble to the Clifton Bridge and aboot...


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2013)

Somebody has moved his house in, next to the Train Station. And I going to guess nobody from the Zoning Comission will be objecting, even though it does not meet required code. Unless they would like some coal and birch switches in their stockings...




I'm guessing Santa will be arriving by HSR, instead of Reindeer, this year.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2013)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (1 Dec 2013)

JohnClimber said:


>


Macc Forest?


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Dec 2013)

Ffoeg said:


> Macc Forest?


 Glentress


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Dec 2013)

No riding for me this weekend.

If fact I've not gone too far from the little boys room.


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2013)

JohnClimber said:


> No riding for me this weekend.
> 
> If fact I've not gone too far from the little boys room.


 
The trouble with those is that you go from not being able to stop to not being able to go......


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2013)

Have to maintain and top up fluids .Six 8 oz. glasses per day. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Trickedem (1 Dec 2013)

Nice Sunset tonight over the Weald, near Limpsfield with @ianrauk We were about 90 miles into our century ride at this point and I was feeling very tired. But this perked me up


----------



## welsh dragon (1 Dec 2013)

Trickedem said:


> Nice Sunset tonight over the Weald, near Limpsfield with @ianrauk We were about 90 miles into our century ride at this point and I was feeling very tired. But this perked me up
> View attachment 33477


 
Beautiful.


----------



## totallyfixed (1 Dec 2013)

I posted this picture on "your ride today", taken on a camera phone. The reason I include it on here among some brilliant photos is that it is !st Dec and this Willow is still has most of it's leaves, I can't remember a Willow tree retaining it's leaves this late before, but then I have a terrible memory.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Dec 2013)

Amazing. Always extraordinary what a few hills can do for the scenery, Trickedem.


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Dec 2013)

Not actually taken whilst cycling, just doggy walking but I do go round here on the mountain bike too.


----------



## LimeBurn (2 Dec 2013)

No bike today but a bit of this instead.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Dec 2013)

LimeBurn said:


> No bike today but a bit of this instead.
> View attachment 33493




Had you dropped in sideways and had a little tandem surfing fun I'd have been impressed!


----------



## LimeBurn (4 Dec 2013)

Dave 123 said:


> Had you dropped in sideways and had a little tandem surfing fun I'd have been impressed!


No room for side surfing as it was a little shoot - but we did have some side surfing on a wave a little further up the river, low levels dictated a smaller wave but grabby all the same but no risk of getting wet really. Might have to do the same route again in the kayak in higher levels as I would imagine that the section where the photo was taken would provide a river wide wave that would be great.


----------



## Finnjävel (5 Dec 2013)

These days, my commute looks like this:


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2013)

Finnjävel said:


> These days, my commute looks like this:


Doesn't look very warm but love the photo.


----------



## Finnjävel (5 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Doesn't look very warm but love the photo.



Thanks! 

There was a really nice sunset the previous day and I didn't have my camera with me. Then I took the camera the next day, and of course there was a thick fog in place of the sunset.


----------



## Mo1959 (5 Dec 2013)

Finnjävel said:


> Thanks!
> 
> There was a really nice sunset the previous day and I didn't have my camera with me. Then I took the camera the next day, and of course there was a thick fog in place of the sunset.


This is why I have reluctantly decided to see my good slr as I find it an effort to carry it around. Got a Nikon Coolpix 7700 which still takes nice pictures but is small enough to carry in a deep pocket. As they say, the best camera is the one you have with you!

Kind of lost my photography mojo for a while but I think it is creeping back  I may put the money I get from the sale towards a decent mountain bike and then take the camera on some trails and try and combine the two hobbies.


----------



## Finnjävel (5 Dec 2013)

I also think that cycling and photography go very well together. I've been thinking about getting a micro 4/3 camera like the Olympus PEN series, as it might be a good compromise between a DSLR and a point-and-shoot for carrying along.

Taking pics is another excuse to get on the bike and riding to someplace nice, and that's got to be a good thing.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2013)

Too chilly for my poor fingers to cycle this morning so a nice dog walk instead. Here's a pic of said dog "Millie" taken from a hill called The Knock in Crieff, Perthshire. Bit of snow on the back hills now.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Dec 2013)

I couldnt even limbo under this one. I had to go back about 2 miles.






The rest of the wood did not get off too lightly. 





Steve


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Dec 2013)

steveindenmark said:


> I couldnt even limbo under this one. I had to go back about 2 miles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. One of our local walks is the same. Neighbour and I walked round it yesterday and she fell on her bum trying to clamber over a fallen tree.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


> Too chilly for my poor fingers to cycle this morning so a nice dog walk instead. Here's a pic of said dog "Millie" taken from a hill called The Knock in Crieff, Perthshire. Bit of snow on the back hills now.


Beautiful pics.


----------



## Finnjävel (6 Dec 2013)

Mo1959 said:


>



While they were all nice pics, this one is my favorite. I wish I had scenery like that around.
What I had today was this:





I guess my next bike will have an IGH.


----------



## sittingbull (7 Dec 2013)

Meandering through the lanes around Frodsham:


----------



## Justiffa (8 Dec 2013)

There are times when ur need to cycle is outweighed by the greater need to support & help out ur cycling buddies.






Here is my team just before the flag off for Cycle For Life event this morning. they needed a support car & someone to hand over drinks along the 130km ride….happy to report tht 4 of them ended up in the top 10 list


----------



## ianrauk (8 Dec 2013)

Taken on todays ride.
This morning from the City Of London at 8.30am







Taken this evening from Orpington at 4.30pm


----------



## craigwend (8 Dec 2013)

My ride today /night

Sunset over East Yorks...


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Dec 2013)




----------



## Justiffa (9 Dec 2013)

Tropical fruits…

Pineapple (pale but sweet yankee variety), during one of my mtb rides





Rambutan (peel the hairy skin to get to the sweet flesh), during one of my roadie outings


----------



## Mojonaut (9 Dec 2013)

We finally got some late afternoon sunshine


----------



## bigjim (10 Dec 2013)

I'm no good at wonderful landscapes etc. Tend to take pics on the hoof so to speak. However this is my youngest son scoffing at our coffee stop this morning. Dads paying again!


----------



## Basil.B (10 Dec 2013)

These birds were hanging around in my garden last week.
Are they Fieldfares?
Sorry the photo is poor.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Dec 2013)

Basil.B said:


> View attachment 34052
> These birds were hanging around in my garden last week.
> Are they Fieldfares?
> Sorry the photo is poor.


http://www.rspb.org.uk/wildlife/birdidentifier/


----------



## Hardrock93 (11 Dec 2013)

Basil.B said:


> Are they Fieldfares?



Red-legged partridges.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Dec 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2013)

At Marbury Park


----------



## sittingbull (11 Dec 2013)

Six miles from home, just outside Hale Village, I stopped to say hello to Daisy:


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2013)

sittingbull said:


> Six miles from home, just outside Hale Village, I stopped to say hello to Daisy:
> 
> View attachment 34137


Hey, I think I've got a pic of her from a couple of years ago!


----------



## sittingbull (11 Dec 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> Hey, I think I've got a pic of her from a couple of years ago!


Maybe....she did look like a youngster though; just stood there all alone watching the road.
I don't think I've seen one so close head-on before...I just had to stop.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Dec 2013)

I've checked - mine's a different one, different tag number. Same place, though - other side of the road I think!


----------



## Trickedem (11 Dec 2013)

I cycled into work yesterday and had to carry my bike up and down the steps at the Woolwich Tunnel, because the ferry was shut. The compensation was this view over Poplar when I got to my office.


----------



## Trickedem (11 Dec 2013)

Always a pain to have a visitation. But I was very lucky to be near this well lit spot


----------



## grecinos (11 Dec 2013)

One of my favorite rides where I live. Summer vs Late Fall:


----------



## John Shingler (12 Dec 2013)

my ride the other day ...


----------



## Teuchter (12 Dec 2013)

Taken two weeks ago and not from cycling I'm afraid but may be of interest. I've been neglecting my canoeing over the last couple of years - good canoeing weather is also good cycling weather! I got out on the water for only the second time this year the weekend before last.

This was taken on Fraoch Eilean, a small island on Loch Lomond near Luss...



Fraoch Eilean, Loch Lomond by pete_johnson, on Flickr


----------



## swansonj (13 Dec 2013)

My opportunistic snaps from that same misty day on Wednesday - iPhone and Boris Bike


----------



## Crocket (13 Dec 2013)

bigjim said:


> My banana stop today.


----------



## Crocket (13 Dec 2013)

al-fresco said:


> Ice has solved the problem of mud on the Berwyns...
> 
> View attachment 16193
> 
> ...


 
Gorgeous glowing textures, wow.
My contribution is pictures of a new bike and two old ones, if I can work out how to do it.
No, I can't , but still, I'm blown away - a work of art; worthy of wallpaper.
Crocket


----------



## Trickedem (14 Dec 2013)

I've been in Lisbon for a couple of days. Some great graffiti and a tough hill.


----------



## simon.r (14 Dec 2013)

A couple from this morning's bimble:

Bike, canal, skips and Nottingham Castle (which was rebuilt as a Ducal mansion after the original castle was destroyed):






And a very yellow velomobile. The rider (pilot / driver?) told me it has a Rohloff hub gear and electric assist:


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Dec 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 33972


Nice selfie!
Is that the wife?

GC


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Dec 2013)

Why does the puncture fairy strike more often in the weather extremes?


----------



## Gravity Aided (14 Dec 2013)




----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Dec 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Nice selfie!
> Is that the wife?
> 
> GC


Shhh! Not a word to Mavis! If she finds out about me and Flossie, I'm done for!


----------



## toptom (15 Dec 2013)

Ivinghoe beacon this morning Dunstable Downs in the mist behind


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Dec 2013)




----------



## totallyfixed (15 Dec 2013)

Don't ask how, I got within a few feet of this deer


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Dec 2013)

Behind my church, before first mass. And dawn. Episcopalians = early risers in these parts.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Dec 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Behind my church, before first mass. And dawn. Episcopalians = early risers in these parts.


 
Nice picture. Many thsnks


----------



## Finnjävel (16 Dec 2013)

This one isn't from a ride, but I've ridden past the place plenty of times, so here goes.


----------



## John Shingler (17 Dec 2013)

unusual angle shot


----------



## sittingbull (17 Dec 2013)

A few snaps from the Liverpool waterfront earlier today.

The first looks like an elevating offshore platform in for servicing:






and "The Three Graces", a UNESCO World Heritage Site:


----------



## Teuchter (18 Dec 2013)

Trickedem said:


> I've been in Lisbon for a couple of days. Some great graffiti and a tough hill.
> View attachment 34277


Very steep hill, cobbles AND tram lines! Now I know where Edinburgh got its ideas from.


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Dec 2013)

I am in Newcastle today.
It is very good.


----------



## Sillyoldman (18 Dec 2013)

Cyclist33 said:


> I am in Newcastle today.
> It is very good.
> 
> View attachment 34538



I go to Newcastle on business a lot and it is always good. Love the city.


----------



## Justiffa (20 Dec 2013)

Last weekend I took a break from cycling and when fishing on a 'Kelong' (offshore platform/house) with my buddies. we took a boat to reach the Kelong and stayed overnite. we didn't get much fish bcos apparently the quirky weather wasn't too good for fishing.






Didn't really matter, we had a bbq of whatever we had and it was still lotsa fun


----------



## Trickedem (20 Dec 2013)

The o2 last night.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (22 Dec 2013)

Darkest Perthshire, Winter Solstice 2013.


----------



## eck (22 Dec 2013)

Brrr, looks cold. Where is it? I'm guessing going north to Loch na Craig and Aberfeldy?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (23 Dec 2013)

eck said:


> Brrr, looks cold. Where is it? I'm guessing going north to Loch na Craig and Aberfeldy?


well done, the very same, about 2km south of the loch.


----------



## RussellZero (23 Dec 2013)

Sillyoldman said:


> couple from a recent trip to the New Forest. Cracking day.
> 
> Now where has the road gone Mr Garmin?
> View attachment 32155
> View attachment 32156


 
Thought it looked familiar, that's the bit just north of the Red Shoot isn't it?


----------



## RussellZero (23 Dec 2013)

Couple of pics from a recent ride in the New Forest (left) and on the way back from dropping my car off for a service in Salisbury (right) - where I hadn't planned my route particularly well (or planned which bike to take, depending on your point of view)


----------



## John Shingler (23 Dec 2013)

RussellZero said:


> View attachment 34789
> View attachment 34790
> 
> 
> Couple of pics from a recent ride in the New Forest


They allowed you to ride a bike in the New Forrest???


----------



## theloafer (26 Dec 2013)

Hardwick hall park
a small child was drawing on the frosty hand rail love it


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Dec 2013)

No bikes today, just an impromptu photography stop above Leek in Staffordshire en route the family Xmas visits...


----------



## Peteaud (28 Dec 2013)




----------



## dickyknees (28 Dec 2013)

Today's ride. Took a detour up to South Stack (14% gradient at one point)




In the one below, not that you can see in the photo you can just make out the Wicklow Mountains in Ireland


----------



## CopperBrompton (28 Dec 2013)

How about a video of the day instead?


----------



## Justiffa (29 Dec 2013)

My buddies and me goofing around during one of our pitstops… as we always do lol


----------



## Peteaud (29 Dec 2013)

On the steam train.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Dec 2013)

Peteaud said:


> On the steam train.



Near Watchet I believe. Many happy days spent on Doniford beach.


----------



## Peteaud (29 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Near Watchet I believe. Many happy days spent on Doniford beach.


small world isn't it


----------



## craigwend (30 Dec 2013)

Another muddy day in East Yorkshire ...


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Dec 2013)

craigwend said:


> Another muddy day in East Yorkshire ...


Looks like Central Illinois. 
No wonder Great Great Grandfather
wound up here.


----------



## simon.r (30 Dec 2013)

Do you think the barista at Saturday's mid-ride stop was trying to tell me something?


----------



## craigwend (30 Dec 2013)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like Central Illinois.
> No wonder Great Great Grandfather
> wound up here.




Was he originally from the Holderness area?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holderness

It makes Holland look like the Alps!


----------



## craigwend (30 Dec 2013)

Guess where we went today...


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Dec 2013)

craigwend said:


> Was he originally from the Holderness area?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holderness
> 
> It makes Holland look like the Alps!





Central Illinois might make Holland look like the Alps, as well.


----------



## Justiffa (31 Dec 2013)

A moment in time….in celebration of personal achievements.





Me & my buddies during a triathlon event a couple of weeks back… as u can see, we're a generation apart lol.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Dec 2013)

The Tank pictured on today's NYE mooch on a Meccano footbridge at NOB END locks today. The area is being re-developed and even has Meccano picnic benches as well 










There's more info on the Meccano bridge HERE.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Jan 2014)

19f, Riding in the first club ride of the year !


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Jan 2014)

The calm before tomorrows storm, beautiful mild sunny day, hard to believe its January.




Cranford Windmill by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## middleagecyclist (3 Jan 2014)

I went to the M'cr velo today to watch a cycling buddy do some laps in the vets' session. Took some pics and quite like a few and this is my fave. I now need to get a 300mm f4. Reckon £1000.00 should do it.


----------



## Trickedem (3 Jan 2014)

Took this last Saturday when my wife and I walked from Richmond to Tower Bridge on the Thames Path. Sort of cycling related, as we met up with the Fridays at the end of their London Tourette.

I've been doing a picture every day during 2013 and have shared a few on here. You can see them all here if you interested.
https://plus.google.com/photos/1038...s/5964773447544958017?authkey=COiskNKdra68rgE


----------



## Cavalol (4 Jan 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> 19f, Riding in the first club ride of the year !


 Sorry to repost a picture, but how did you create that effect, please? That's brilliant, very impressed.


----------



## Cavalol (4 Jan 2014)

My (I think) Norman Model A Tourer on the cycle path after a six mile ride.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2014)

Cavalol said:


> Sorry to repost a picture, but how did you create that effect, please? That's brilliant, very impressed.


Photoshop, under artistic filters, posterization.


----------



## Milzy (4 Jan 2014)

My friends picture but it's cool.


----------



## simon.r (4 Jan 2014)

Tram lines being laid in Nottingham.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Jan 2014)

Always nice . Glad to see the trolleys coming back.


----------



## Cavalol (5 Jan 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Photoshop, under artistic filters, posterization.


 
Many thanks.


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Jan 2014)

The straw and mud eventually made a nice 'wattle n daub' mix and seized both wheels - had to drag it the last 50ft to the safety of some long grass and puddles to wash the tires.... cream crackered me!





Todays mud bath by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## John Shingler (5 Jan 2014)




----------



## theloafer (5 Jan 2014)

my g/f trying out on her new saddle


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Jan 2014)

So I cancelled my ride for today. Rode indoors, though.


----------



## wisdom (6 Jan 2014)

Got the old orbit out this morning as I have worn out the casette and chain on the commuter.A pleasure to ride strange without clipless pedals though.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (6 Jan 2014)

wisdom said:


> strange without clipless pedals though.
> View attachment 35742


I've just ordered some new pedals and clips, I prefer the simplicity of any footwear I want over having to dry out my bloody expensive goretex Shimano SPD boots every day.


----------



## Justiffa (8 Jan 2014)

This is a panoramic view of Malaysia's soon to be demolished velodrome in Kuala Lumpur. the fact that its scheduled to be demolished way BEFORE a new one is to be build speaks volume of the authorities' planning skills 






I was there recently for a cycling clinic conducted by the national coach.


----------



## Cuchilo (9 Jan 2014)

Sunbury upon Thames


----------



## Justiffa (9 Jan 2014)

Here's me and Kathrine Switzer, the 1st woman to officially enter & run the Boston Marathon back in 1967 (its an instant pic in the likes of polaroid).






She came down to show her support for the Malaysia Women Marathon 2014 edition scheduled to be held on 16 March 2014. If all goes well, I'll be doing another full marathon


----------



## Herbie (9 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Sunbury upon Thames


----------



## Herbie (9 Jan 2014)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 35940
> 
> View attachment 35940


 Aberdeen Harbour today....


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jan 2014)

i had a dream... taken this morning at around 2am


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Jan 2014)

Woodford Lock as seen from Stanwick lakes cycle path, environment Agency vehicle in attendance






Woodford Locks flooding by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Jan 2014)

Shot this one my way over to my mother's this morning...


----------



## Peteaud (11 Jan 2014)




----------



## Herbie (12 Jan 2014)

A random person walking at Aberdeen beach...viewed from a tunnel


----------



## bigjim (12 Jan 2014)

Took the recently aquired Galaxy out for it's first run today




Very nice. But not sure about the Brooks.


----------



## Mojonaut (12 Jan 2014)

bigjim said:


> Took the recently aquired Galaxy out for it's first run today



Banana for scale? thought I was on Reddit for minute


----------



## bigjim (12 Jan 2014)

Need my banana stop.


----------



## Martyn H (12 Jan 2014)

Just a log for the fire!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jan 2014)

Martyn H said:


> View attachment 36165
> 
> 
> Just a log for the fire!


That seems such a shame to burn it. Would make some fantastic wooden coasters or place mats or even a chopping board! Beautiful piece of wood there.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jan 2014)

Its spalting timber . Gives a lovely effect when turned into pens or bowls . The spores given off are not too nice though .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Its spalting timber . Gives a lovely effect when turned into pens or bowls . The spores given off are not too nice though .


was just thinking it has been a while since I have done any wood carving... thinking of a bowl now... OH will kill me!


----------



## Martyn H (12 Jan 2014)

Don't worry - it's safe. Have put it in the shed where it can dry out slowly. I do know a local wood turner, so will ask his advice. Maybe a new hobby beckons.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> was just thinking it has been a while since I have done any wood carving... thinking of a bowl now... OH will kill me!


Not directly I doubt but rot spores in your lungs are never a good thing . Ive turned it without a mask on but then im just crazy like that


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Not directly I doubt but rot spores in your lungs are never a good thing . Ive turned it without a mask on but them im just crazy like that


my lungs are pretty good at letting me know what they don't like - I'm a severe asthmatic!
Was actually thinking of carving it by hand - I have all the tools and find it very therapeutic if a touch time consuming but then I don't mind that. tis then just the final sanding down that is an issue but I'm rarely need more than a couple of mins sanding when I have done!


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jan 2014)

Spores are like pollen , they spread with very little help . I'm not trying to put you off , just making you aware of what those nice marking in the timber are . What you do with the info is up to you , I ignore it myself but that's up to me .


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jan 2014)

Cuchilo said:


> Spores are like pollen , they spread with very little help . I'm not trying to put you off , just making you aware of what those nice marking in the timber are . What you do with the info is up to you , I ignore it myself but that's up to me .



yep I'm pretty good at ignoring myself as well! thank you.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jan 2014)

Killer Lumber Strikes Britain!
I'll alert the media.
All in payback for wood shop in Junior High School, where wood and I discovered we hate each other.
Metals quite a different story though.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jan 2014)

Some branches I found in the woods that had spalted , after some work on them ....


----------



## Martyn H (12 Jan 2014)

That's a lovely piece of turning there - what is it part of? Have learnt a lot this evening, thanks guysSat Nav - you should post a photo of your carving!.


----------



## Cuchilo (12 Jan 2014)

It was a part of a small table but the timber was too far gone . It lasted a year or two .
I like the odd turning job that most walk away from


----------



## crazyjoe101 (12 Jan 2014)

I took this after spending a day servicing my bicycle, I accidentally blocked most of the flash with my finger but I quite like the effect which that created.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2014)

Now that is not correct. One of the first rules of great photography is to cover your mistakes. When you achieve an effect like that, you say you used a gobo to achieve this striking light pattern. Very fine picture, crazyjoe, and a fine use of a gobo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2014)

Water flowing, in January, in the Seven Mile Creek, near my home. A rare occurrence.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (13 Jan 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Now that is not correct. One of the first rules of great photography is to cover your mistakes. When you achieve an effect like that, you say you used a gobo to achieve this striking light pattern. Very fine picture, crazyjoe, and a fine use of a gobo.



<.<
>.>
Indeed. It took me ages to set up that shot. 40 attampts. At least. It'd been so long since I used a camera I'm surprised I found the on button... I must get back into it.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jan 2014)

Look what I bumped into on today's ride!


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Jan 2014)

Looks like he did not enjoy being bumped into. An amazing shot.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jan 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like he did not enjoy being bumped into. An amazing shot.



why thankyou


----------



## Mojonaut (13 Jan 2014)

The local byway has been really churned up by tractors, came off in a tire rut fell clipped in to a nice freezing cold puddle......




Byway to holcott by arbygfx, on Flickr


----------



## carlton88 (13 Jan 2014)

Norwich


----------



## Peteaud (19 Jan 2014)

Taken today on a walk.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Jan 2014)

A touch of nice light close to the River Weaver on today's ride.


----------



## John Shingler (19 Jan 2014)




----------



## toptom (19 Jan 2014)

Waddesdon today the river flooded


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jan 2014)

That's a tall bike right enough


----------



## RussellZero (19 Jan 2014)

Starting MTB training for the race for the sun Brecon Beacons in June. Half the team!


----------



## rualexander (19 Jan 2014)

Short spin around the lanes near Biggar today, dry with light winds.


----------



## Mojonaut (20 Jan 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Starting MTB training for the race for the sun Brecon Beacons in June. Half the team!



Ahh mudfreckles - know it well


----------



## carlton88 (24 Jan 2014)

Norwich Cathedral


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2014)

carlton88 said:


> Norwich Cathedral


Excellent lighting in that shot.


----------



## John Shingler (26 Jan 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Jan 2014)




----------



## simon.r (26 Jan 2014)

John Shingler said:


>



Did you go for it or turn back?!


----------



## young Ed (26 Jan 2014)

John Shingler said:


>


thats a nice puddle you have there we have some REAL floods around here  and yes i did ride through them 
which garmin is that? 800?
Cheers Ed


----------



## John Shingler (27 Jan 2014)

simon.r said:


> Did you go for it or turn back?!


went through it ...water level was just shy of my axel.


----------



## John Shingler (27 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> which garmin is that? 800?
> Cheers Ed


yes it is an 800


----------



## AndyRM (27 Jan 2014)

Milzy said:


> My friends picture but it's cool.



Northumberland Street? If so, I'm fairly sure I sold that frame to that chap!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (27 Jan 2014)

A sobering sight by the side of the road near Carlisle. I'd seen a few of these white bikes and thought it a little strange, then the penny dropped.

Don't know if this is a new thing or if it happens anywhere else but it's quite good at raising awareness imo.


----------



## John Shingler (27 Jan 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ghost_bike


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jan 2014)




----------



## rualexander (28 Jan 2014)

Loudon Hill today, reasonable weather.


----------



## hensteeth (30 Jan 2014)

http://instagram.com/p/jzdTGLElgr/


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Jan 2014)

hensteeth said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jzdTGLElgr/



liking the giant blue seatpost.


----------



## young Ed (30 Jan 2014)

hensteeth said:


> http://instagram.com/p/jzdTGLElgr/


top tube is too long at front and rear end
is that a light built in to front of top tube
why is the top tube braced it really doesn't need it especially on such a bike
lock locks through top tube this means top tube must have 2 big holes in it meaning unless it is galvanized or something inside it will rust to pieces very quickly
Cheers Ed


----------



## Justiffa (31 Jan 2014)

The other day i was browsing thru the local bazzaar and guess what i found?






I'll just pretend its my Cycle Chat Tee shirt lol


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

RussellZero said:


> View attachment 34789
> View attachment 34790
> 
> 
> Couple of pics from a recent ride in the New Forest (left) and on the way back from dropping my car off for a service in Salisbury (right) - where I hadn't planned my route particularly well (or planned which bike to take, depending on your point of view)


It probably looked okay on the map


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

rualexander said:


> Loudon Hill today, reasonable weather.
> View attachment 37110


Did a few climbs there back in the day


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

We snap from last ride before my offshore hitch.


----------



## AndyRM (31 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> top tube is too long at front and rear end
> is that a light built in to front of top tube
> why is the top tube braced it really doesn't need it especially on such a bike
> lock locks through top tube this means top tube must have 2 big holes in it meaning unless it is galvanized or something inside it will rust to pieces very quickly
> Cheers Ed



It's a Vanmoof 5. Never seen one in the wild. I'll have to go past the Freeman tonight as I rather like them.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

A view from todays ride, about a half hour later my BB self destructed..... long. cold. slow. ride back.....


----------



## Stu Plows (31 Jan 2014)

That’s stunning!


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> A view from todays ride, about a half later my BB self destructed..... long. cold. slow. ride back.....
> View attachment 37237


I couldn't face the cold. I have a bit of creaking from the bike too just now and suspect the bottom bracket too........or my knees. Lol. These wet, gritty roads aren't doing the bikes much good. Where was that taken? Too lazy to go and check where you have been.


----------



## Speicher (31 Jan 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> We snap from last ride before my offshore hitch.
> View attachment 37223



Have you altered that in some way? It is an excellent photo, but looks like a water colour painting, in a very good way.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

Speicher said:


> Have you altered that in some way? It is an excellent photo, but looks like a water colour painting, in a very good way.


No, the Motorola Razr takes pics in HDR mode however.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> I couldn't face the cold. I have a bit of creaking from the bike too just now and suspect the bottom bracket too........or my knees. Lol. These wet, gritty roads aren't doing the bikes much good. Where was that taken? Too lazy to go and check where you have been.


Glen Artney, looking North-ish


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Glen Artney, looking North-ish


Ahh, should have recognised it. Very scenic round there, especially on a nicer day than this!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Ahh, should have recognised it. Very scenic round there, especially on a nicer day than this!


it was actually quite pleasant, if a bit cool, right up to the point when my BB ground to a halt ha ha


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Jan 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Glen Artney, looking North-ish


think I may add that to the list of places we can do a day trip from when we are up on Loch Rannoch again in March... will probably have to take the car part way though unless I try for my first ever metric century which would be seriously pushing my stamina (including Schiehallion in both directions!)... +60 mile from where we stay but really nice!


----------



## young Ed (31 Jan 2014)

this is about all i could see on my ride yesterday!





Cheers Ed


----------



## Mo1959 (31 Jan 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> it was actually quite pleasant, if a bit cool, right up to the point when my BB ground to a halt ha ha


What is the road surface like along that bit? I have only ever gone along from the Comrie end and turned left at the sharp bend rather that going along the one that says "no through road"


----------



## simon.r (31 Jan 2014)

Gotta love Park tools






And yes, the sealant needs re-doing.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (31 Jan 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> What is the road surface like along that bit? I have only ever gone along from the Comrie end and turned left at the sharp bend rather that going along the one that says "no through road"


The only rough bit is just at the sharp bend at the bridge before the kirk, which is also at the bottom of a 10% ramp, ha ha. The rest is good. Another couple of miles of good road from there to the final bridge.


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Feb 2014)

Finally dragged myself out for a fairly wet and windy twelve miler this afternoon, to Lymm and back


----------



## John Shingler (2 Feb 2014)

another flooded road pic ..this mornings ride.


----------



## Peteaud (2 Feb 2014)

Northmoor pumping station on the Somerset Levels.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Feb 2014)

Now we know why they're getting floods!!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Feb 2014)

This was pretty much the highlight of my day...


----------



## RussellZero (2 Feb 2014)

Forgot to focus the image, but makes it a bit interesting. I did a u-turn and went an extra few miles around


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Feb 2014)

John Shingler said:


> another flooded road pic ..this mornings ride.


that must make finding a good route a bit tricky


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Feb 2014)

Dry, more or less, today, but a tad breezy on the Blackford Bypass, and the N+1 again.


----------



## John Shingler (2 Feb 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> that must make finding a good route a bit tricky


It's not that bad ...i'm a flood chaser ...bit like a storm chaser


----------



## bigjim (3 Feb 2014)

*I got out!*

At last , the weather improves, there is no rain, sun's shining but it's freezing cold. So wrap up and I'm out on the bike for my usual 23 mile circuit

I soon warm up and head through the packed park and up into the hills. The two week lay-off is starting to tell even though I've been doing a bit of running and fast walking. The hills always tell you whether you are fit or not. In my case not! I cross the railway bridge and hear the train. The steam train! I rarely see it. So off with the bike gloves off, dig the camera out. Hell! It's setting off backwards. Missed it! Well nearly.





Oh well. Perhaps next year.

Another couple of miles and they've closed the road. What would you do? Go round. No don't think so. Neither do I. Straight through. There's nothing there and it's a luxury to ride on an empty road.





I'm now dropping down into a bit of a dual carriageway. A stream of traffic flows past me and then I'm aware of a Black 4X4 driving to close. Suddenly as he passes he swerves the back end of his vehicle into the front of my bike. Luckily I somehow stopped pedaling and swerved to the left [I had a feeling]. he missed my front wheel by a couple of inches. he then roars off into the other lane and away into the distance.
Why would anybody do that. Sometimes the human race.......?
Anyway no use fretting over it. It'll spoil the ride. Go for my banana stop and calm down. Easy ride from here but against a strong wind. Once again somebody in a big Volvo estate runs too close. but it's not deliberate, just ignorant. I catch him up at a red light. He's busy on the phone. he has three kids in the car with him. Crazy! He's that busy that he's still sat there as the lights change and I'm away. I look back. He's still there. He's too lost in the phone.

Ah well back home with 23 miles under the belt. Bit of luck, I may get the same tomorrow. Miles that is, not the same bad experiences.


----------



## bigjim (4 Feb 2014)

They said it wouldn't, rain. Yea. Ok. Sun shining when I left. What did it do. Yes, you know. Just showers though and it softened the light for my pic.


----------



## carlton88 (5 Feb 2014)

A Norfolk beach


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Feb 2014)

Yesterday it was a car park


----------



## Justiffa (6 Feb 2014)

All that shines is not gold 






The other night my cycling buddies got together and we had a hands on session on bike servicing, my first 






It has somehow brought Tizzy & me tht much closer heheheheh


----------



## inkd (7 Feb 2014)

A blustery but clear day overlooking Southampton docks from Calshot marsh. My first proper tailwind today on the outskirts of the forest and beat my top speed record


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Feb 2014)

Trent Bridge cricket ground. Played the photographer card and got in!


----------



## Peteaud (8 Feb 2014)

The bridge at Langport.


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> The bridge at Langport.



Nice pic.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Feb 2014)

Peteaud said:


> The bridge at Langport.


Scary stuff 

We just had a little fresh dusting of the white stuff on the hills.


----------



## John Shingler (9 Feb 2014)

at Hanningfield reservoir ...with newly fitted mudgaurds and a dry bum.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

Hi. This is the first time I have posted here although I do regularly have a look at the beautiful photos that you all post. I hope you don't mind, but my pics are from a while ago. I don't want to make people even more sick of the weather by showing floods and general mayhem, so I have a few photos taken of my land. One is of an oak tree which is
only about 40 feet from my house, and a couple are of a stream that runs through my property. I hope you like them.


----------



## John Shingler (11 Feb 2014)

lovely place to live ...I know you said you didn't want to make people sick but any pics of it now to compare?


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

John Shingler said:


> lovely place to live ...I know you said you didn't want to make people sick but any pics of it now to compare?



Hi. I will take a few for you.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2014)

Hi. Have just taken a few more photos for you as requested. The stream runs down my property, across the front of it. There is a small concrete bridge that is our access onto and off the property. The stream runs down into the river twymyn which in turn flows into the river dovey, which in turn flows westward where it discharges into the sea at Aberystwyth.

they oak tree is in fact about 100 feet from my house. Not as I mentioned earlier.


----------



## jowwy (11 Feb 2014)

This is the sign that the professionals will see at the foot of the tumble at this years national road race championships, being held this year in monmouthshire






And thats an average of 10% some parts are close to 17% and theres a fair stretch of 14% on there too.

I hate this climb, its a climb that keeps on taking and never gives you are second of respite


----------



## John Shingler (11 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi. Have just taken a few more photos for you as requested. .


cheers ..I had a peek around the area on google maps and it looks lovely.


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2014)

Worcester over 2 days actually. Yesterday and today and approximately the same place. See how the water has risen. The race course is behind the tree line, but has been missing for a lot longer.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Feb 2014)

172traindriver said:


> Worcester over 2 days actually. Yesterday and today and approximately the same place. See how the water has risen. The race course is behind the tree line, but has been missing for a lot longer.
> 
> View attachment 38005
> View attachment 38007



Nice photos. I have been past the racecourse before. Looks a bit different in your photos


----------



## 172traindriver (12 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Nice photos. I have been past the racecourse before. Looks a bit different in your photos



I suppose it does look different when you can actually see it.


----------



## Justiffa (13 Feb 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Hi. Have just taken a few more photos for you as requested. The stream runs down my property, across the front of it. There is a small concrete bridge that is our access onto and off the property. The stream runs down into the river twymyn which in turn flows into the river dovey, which in turn flows westward where it discharges into the sea at Aberystwyth.
> 
> they oak tree is in fact about 100 feet from my house. Not as I mentioned earlier.


 
Ooooh I love the stream  ur place is lovely WD. the tiny bit of land I call home is just about 40ft plus by 60ft plus, which is mostly taken up by the house with an itsy bitsy garden up front.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2014)

Justiffa said:


> Ooooh I love the stream  ur place is lovely WD. the tiny bit of land I call home is just about 40ft plus by 60ft plus, which is mostly taken up by the house with an itsy bitsy garden up front.



Thanks justiffa


----------



## Peteaud (15 Feb 2014)

Near Forde Abbey yesterday trying to get home from work. it was rising 12" an hour in the afternoon. 
The level crossing sign is correct btw !!??


----------



## inkd (16 Feb 2014)

Changed my usual route this morning and ventured further into the forest, glad I did as the scenery was just breathtaking (my phone camera does not do it justice).


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Feb 2014)

inkd said:


> Changed my usual route this morning and ventured further into the forest, glad I did as the scenery was just breathtaking (my phone camera does not do it justice).
> View attachment 38217



Nice picture


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Feb 2014)

A friend, enjoying a patch of sunshine and waiting for us (on our doorstep) when we got home from today's ride...


----------



## Peteaud (16 Feb 2014)

The clocktower gardens at Sidmouth.


----------



## John Shingler (16 Feb 2014)

The Causeway, Ulting, Essex


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A friend, enjoying a patch of sunshine and waiting for us (on our doorstep) when we got home from today's ride...
> 
> View attachment 38233



A beautiful thing, that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> A beautiful thing, that!


should you ever manage to come this way when a) I'm not out cycling (like today!) and b) wish to get your bike absolutely filthy coming down our lane, I can always introduce you! He's called Dusty and he's the Irish Wolf Hound we dog sit for. Soft as a brush but huge! His head comes up to my waist and he looks down on the kitchen work surfaces & tables or you if you are daft enough to be sitting on the floor when he walks into the room!


----------



## ianrauk (16 Feb 2014)

Them there things on the ridge are sheep... baaaa!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Feb 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> should you ever manage to come this way when a) I'm not out cycling (like today!) and b) wish to get your bike absolutely filthy coming down our lane, I can always introduce you! He's called Dusty and he's the Irish Wolf Hound we dog sit for. Soft as a brush but huge! His head comes up to my waist and he looks down on the kitchen work surfaces & tables or you if you are daft enough to be sitting on the floor when he walks into the room!



I was in Cuddington about 3-3:30 so I guess you would've been back, but anyhoo it wasn't the day for it - although scared of big dogs, for some reason wolfhounds don't phase me out!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Feb 2014)




----------



## Sharpy (17 Feb 2014)

The roads are extremely dirty here in Ipswich :L


----------



## John Shingler (17 Feb 2014)

Sharpy said:


> extremely dirty here in Ipswich :L



Can't beat it


----------



## rualexander (17 Feb 2014)

Fine day out in Perthshire yesterday


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Feb 2014)

Some of the best sunrises, sunsets, storms and skies I have ever seen have been out here...


----------



## bigjim (20 Feb 2014)

Just back from...... Well you'll know...


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Feb 2014)




----------



## inkd (22 Feb 2014)

Lunchtime walk along Lepe beach. The old D-Day ruins overlooking the Isle of Wight.


----------



## sackville d (23 Feb 2014)

Taking my revamped Basso for a test spin with Lumbutts Methodist s in the background


----------



## John Shingler (23 Feb 2014)

Tollesbury, mouth of the River Blackwater ....renovated yacht stores.


----------



## Peteaud (23 Feb 2014)

Lyme Regis, The Cobb.

Wet, windy and dull.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Feb 2014)

Three bridges in Stirling - unfortunately I was on the bonny one.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 Feb 2014)

Naughty cyclist (paying a speeding fine)


----------



## bigjim (25 Feb 2014)

Memories of last weeks coffee stop near Llucmajor Mallorca.


----------



## gavroche (25 Feb 2014)

bigjim said:


> Memories of last weeks coffee stop near Llucmajor Mallorca.


I recognize the reading glasses,got same ones from £ shop. Good buy.


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Feb 2014)

swl said:


> Naughty cyclist (paying a speeding fine)



naughty cyclist whilst driving a car or fast cyclist on a bike - we need to know!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (26 Feb 2014)

I rather think I'd be a cause celebre if I'd managed cycling at nearly 90mph on a motorway.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 Feb 2014)

Birmingham Town Hall


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Birmingham Town Hall
> View attachment 38883



That is a very familiar landmark for me. Great photo.


----------



## Herbie (26 Feb 2014)

bigjim said:


> My banana stop today.


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Feb 2014)

Fixed a problem with my wobbly lens adapter by buying a new one - 20 quid off ebay - and the result - super images with my old lenses!


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Feb 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Fixed a problem with my wobbly lens adapter by buying a new one - 20 quid off ebay - and the result - super images with my old lenses!
> View attachment 38924



Great photo.


----------



## wisdom (27 Feb 2014)

Brill photo.
how close we're you to the duck


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Feb 2014)

ooh, about 2-3 metres. With a telephoto lens.


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Feb 2014)

First glimmer of spring here. Some rhododendron in bloom and spied my first daffodil.


----------



## welsh dragon (28 Feb 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> First glimmer of spring here. Some rhododendron in bloom and spied my first daffodil.



Very nice photos. Thanks


----------



## wisdom (28 Feb 2014)

Yes it certainly makes me feel better when you see them.
wont be long now for no lights on the commute.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Feb 2014)

Lesser celandine in flower at my front door....
(also seen blackthorn in flower today as well!)


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Feb 2014)

Spent the afternoon photographing carnivorous birdies!


----------



## bigjim (28 Feb 2014)

What lens? How close?


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Feb 2014)

Kit lens at 55mm - effective 82mm focal length... I guess I was about a foot or two away!


----------



## matthat (28 Feb 2014)

John Shingler said:


> Tollesbury, mouth of the River Blackwater ....renovated yacht stores.


Saw the pic before the text at the bottom and recognised it straight away as tollesbury!! I used to cycle there from Tiptree as a kid to swim in the pool just along from this pic!! Happy memories!


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Mar 2014)

Here be Eagles!


----------



## Herbie (2 Mar 2014)

bigjim said:


> My banana stop today.





inkd said:


> View attachment 16369
> 10 mile in forest only saw 2 cars, lovely day out there. Just got to clean my bike now.


----------



## Herbie (2 Mar 2014)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 39115



Shelter stop at Aberdeen beach


----------



## jowwy (3 Mar 2014)

Me and my fellow mountain slayers ontop of the 2nd climb of the day - Rhigos 

We had already climbed the maerdy and still had the bwlch to climb.

Then 4 small but steep climbs on way back to the car. 47miles and 5000ft of climbing.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Mar 2014)

A nice spot for a stop, note the bottle of Speckled Hen in the cage... strangely Rye seems to have only one shop you can buy a take out beer and thats a mini supermarket.


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Mar 2014)

Totemic at the British Museum


----------



## sittingbull (9 Mar 2014)

A brief stop at Speke Hall:






Followed by another at a field just outside Hale Village where I had previously seen Daisy back in December, my how she's changed :






Later on I was surprised to see a stable block in Thelwall, Warrington:


----------



## John Shingler (9 Mar 2014)




----------



## wisdom (9 Mar 2014)

Training on the marsh this morning.
As its a cycling site I cycled to the station and home after training.Lovely morning on the fylde coast.


----------



## John Shingler (10 Mar 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Mar 2014)

sittingbull said:


> A brief stop at Speke Hall:
> 
> View attachment 39488
> 
> ...



Why "surprised"??


----------



## sittingbull (11 Mar 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Why "surprised"??


"surprised" in that it was totally unexpected.

It was a on a relatively short stretch of road joining two others (which I am familiar with) in a fairly typical residential area. I never would have thought that a slight detour would lead me past the stables, a paddock and chicken shed


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2014)

Another gorgeous morning here.
A wee climb up Glenartney



...but it is worth it for the views




Heading back home past one of the new pylons being built for the new Beauly to Denny power line.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Mar 2014)

closest thing I get to a sunset around here - sorry about the electricity cables, but if I move to the other side of them, you don't get the trees with the sun for some strange reason. Taken on my ride home tonight.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> closest thing I get to a sunset around here - sorry about the electricity cables, but if I move to the other side of them, you don't get the trees with the sun for some strange reason. Taken on my ride home tonight.
> 
> View attachment 39785


Lovely Emma.....and these power lines seem to get in the way of so many photos don't they  Pity they couldn't all go underground but I don't think it's cost effective and would probably be harder to repair if there were faults.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 Mar 2014)

In Iceland for a week:

Stokurr Geyser:


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Lovely Emma.....and these power lines seem to get in the way of so many photos don't they  Pity they couldn't all go underground but I don't think it's cost effective and would probably be harder to repair if there were faults.


When we first moved into an old farmhouse in the Lake District - as remote as you could get (directions were "if you haven't run out of tarmac, you haven't gone far enough!") our telephone line had a fault. It would ring at the incoming end, but not at our end, however we didn't know we had a problem because we could make outgoing calls fine... It turned out that the cable was underground and it took weeks of work for it to get re-wired to resolve the problem. BT had that policy then that for every day overdue on their estimate of a repair, you got a free month's line rental (if you applied for it, that is). We didn't pay line rental for nearly 2 years! But the best bit was that the nearest telephone box was 4 miles away so no-one could get hold of us! It was bliss! (In emergencies, work had agreed to take a message for us.) The new line was above ground with the rather intermittent electricity supply (22 hrs a day only)!


----------



## Mojonaut (13 Mar 2014)

A 40 miler out to Oundle and back via Woodford Mill (Northants.) for bacon butties and homemade chips they do some nice homemade cakes too 

The Mill is cyclist friendly even when we're caked in mud well worth a visit it also gets its power from the water wheel.


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Mar 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> A 40 miler out to Oundle and back via Woodford Mill (Northants.) for bacon butties and homemade chips they do some nice homemade cakes too
> 
> The Mill is cyclist friendly even when we're caked in mud well worth a visit it also gets its power from the water wheel.
> View attachment 39840
> ...



Great pictures. Thanks


----------



## young Ed (13 Mar 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> A 40 miler out to Oundle and back via Woodford Mill (Northants.) for bacon butties and homemade chips they do some nice homemade cakes too
> 
> The Mill is cyclist friendly even when we're caked in mud well worth a visit it also gets its power from the water wheel.
> View attachment 39840
> ...


looks like great fun! how far did you go?
what bike is that, a spec what?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mojonaut (13 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> looks like great fun! how far did you go?
> what bike is that, a spec what?
> Cheers Ed



It's not me btw I was taking the photo, bike is a Specialized Tricross


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2014)

.. and today (well early hours)


----------



## young Ed (14 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> .. and today (well early hours)


where abouts?
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

During yesterdays homebound commute


----------



## young Ed (14 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> During yesterdays homebound commute
> 
> View attachment 39922
> View attachment 39923
> View attachment 39924


are they rigid forks you have fitted to the jamis?
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

Yes ed - rigid carbon from planet x

It also has carbon rear seatstays too.


----------



## young Ed (14 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yes ed - rigid carbon from planet x
> 
> It also has carbon rear seatstays too.


just go and spoil your commuter why don't you! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> just go and spoil your commuter why don't you!
> Cheers Ed


thats how it came ED - except for the folks, it came with rockshox air forks and i didnt like them. so switched them out for the carbons. hydraulic disc brakes all for a measly £1300 lol


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Mar 2014)

My local Halfords have had a renovation and it looks like they're putting the cyclist first. All the car stuff has been moved up to the mezzanine, there's a much bigger selection of cycling clothes and a huge array of bikes. Outside are new cycle racks and even a track pump! All they need now is a lager tap to refill our "water" bottles and they'll have cracked it!


----------



## young Ed (14 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> thats how it came ED - except for the folks, it came with rockshox air forks and i didnt like them. so switched them out for the carbons. hydraulic disc brakes all for a measly £1300 lol


nothing wrong with a fancy commuter! 
how far do you commute every day? do you use that bike solely for commuting?
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

Yes commuter only - can commute between 24 to 50 miles on various routes

@young Ed


----------



## young Ed (14 Mar 2014)

jowwy said:


> Yes commuter only - can commute between 24 to 50 miles on various routes
> 
> @young Ed


nice! 
i only commute 15 miles a day and am happy enough with that! do you commute 5 days a week?
Cheers Ed


----------



## jowwy (14 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> nice!
> i only commute 15 miles a day and am happy enough with that! do you commute 5 days a week?
> Cheers Ed


no - 2/3 days home commute is 15 miles uphill 1200ft


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> where abouts?
> Cheers Ed


Hotel Hekla

On South coast


At the moment I am at Skaftefell, but the internet is too slow to put up pictures of today's visit To the e glaciers or the lagoon

Hoping for the weather to clear enough for some more pictures tonight


----------



## young Ed (15 Mar 2014)

Cunobelin said:


> Hotel Hekla
> 
> On South coast
> 
> ...


very nice! 
yes, that part of the world can get some very spectacular sights of the lights!
the places with the slowest or even NO  internet are the best.....they are the furthest away from towns and cities! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> very nice!
> yes, that part of the world can get some very spectacular sights of the lights!
> the places with the slowest or even NO  internet are the best.....they are the furthest away from towns and cities!
> Cheers Ed


Unfortunately weather is against us, but as you say spectacular scenery


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Mar 2014)

Identify the lizard and you can have a live grasshopper to feed on.


----------



## John Shingler (15 Mar 2014)

My Mrs on her new Triban 3 ...those that cycle together ...


----------



## young Ed (15 Mar 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 39980
> 
> Identify the lizard and you can have a live grasshopper to feed on.


oooh i want a live grass hopper so using my expertise is it a 4 legged green and black lizard?
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (15 Mar 2014)

John Shingler said:


> My Mrs on her new Triban 3 ...those that cycle together ...


is it plain ali forks on the triban 3?

had some really nice sunset views this evening and din't even come off on my second time ever riding clipless!  un-fortunately i only have this as a phone but very smashed and beaten up!




and don't ride with any form of camera  shame garmin don't put a camera in even the 900 or 810! 
someday soon i will head over to the spot i was at today with dslr and all as i know from previous riding there it always has a great sunset. then you shall all see how beautiful it is! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## John Shingler (15 Mar 2014)

steel forks ....garmin 900??


----------



## mickle (15 Mar 2014)

Summer bike out of the rafters, new tyres and fenders fitted. Chain guard will go back on if/when i find the little bracket.


----------



## sittingbull (16 Mar 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Identify the lizard and you can have a live grasshopper to feed on.


George?






Bosc Monitor?


----------



## John Shingler (16 Mar 2014)

Abberton Reservoir … 5 miles south-west of Colchester near the village of Layer de la Haye. The Reservoir was used by the RAF’s 617 Squadron (“The Dam Busters”) for practice runs for the bombing of the German dams.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Mar 2014)

Clearly they missed


----------



## BrianEvesham (16 Mar 2014)

A quick breather at the bottom of Saintbury Hill this morning.


----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Mar 2014)

Shoeburyness seafront at 10am this morning.


----------



## sittingbull (17 Mar 2014)

Baby sheeps spotted in a field in Cuddington, or perhaps they spotted me? They're the first I've seen this year
















The blue eye effect happened on a few I took 
Mint sauce anyone?


----------



## John Shingler (17 Mar 2014)

swl said:


> Clearly they missed


no ...ain't you seen the film?


----------



## afl2 (17 Mar 2014)




----------



## afl2 (17 Mar 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2014)

yesterday - the winds were a touch high creating a white spray across the loch. cycling was 'interesting'... but hugely fun.


----------



## Mojonaut (18 Mar 2014)

Out and about near Grafton Underwood Northants. with my new toy quadcopter. 

Photo's are stills from video taken with a GoPro Hero 3


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Mar 2014)

Spent the day in hilly Lancashire on work. Nice weather for it!

This is a fish pass for sea trout on the Roeburn:







Looking forward to my new DSLR tomorrow


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Mar 2014)

Woo. Yay. Just bought a Sony A58 DSLT!


----------



## John Shingler (20 Mar 2014)

Porn


----------



## Mojonaut (20 Mar 2014)

Why do I keep reading that as 'Erotica'


----------



## John Shingler (20 Mar 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Why do I keep reading that as 'Erotica'


me too ..that's why I bought it  ....it's full of bike stuff urggggg


----------



## ufkacbln (20 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> oooh i want a live grass hopper so using my expertise is it a 4 legged green and black lizard?
> Cheers Ed



No... the Grasshopper is the smaller insect like thing with 6 legs!


----------



## apb (21 Mar 2014)

The missus and wee man are down at the in-laws tonight so this is what my kitchen looks like. Took the opportunity to fit a new headset.


----------



## young Ed (22 Mar 2014)

apb said:


> The missus and wee man are down at the in-laws tonight so this is what my kitchen looks like. Took the opportunity to fit a new headset.


like the way it is 'your kitchen'! may i ask exactly how much coking you do in it?
Cheers Ed


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2014)

Woke up to this, this morning... I love Scotland at this time of year. It is so very changeable! All are off the same balcony of the same view!





This morning





Yesterday afternoon





Earlier in the week.


----------



## apb (22 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> like the way it is 'your kitchen'! may i ask exactly how much coking you do in it?
> Cheers Ed


i do lots. what century are you from?


----------



## R600 (22 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Woke up to this, this morning... I love Scotland at this time of year. It is so very changeable! All are off the same balcony of the same view!
> 
> View attachment 40461
> 
> ...


where about are these pics taken. they are ace, we have had no snow this winter and i miss it


----------



## Haitch (22 Mar 2014)

afl2 said:


> View attachment 40130


 
That guy on the right with his back to the camera could be my dad.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Mar 2014)

R600 said:


> where about are these pics taken. they are ace, we have had no snow this winter and i miss it


I'm staying on Loch Rannoch at some friends holiday homes (Liarn Farm).


----------



## young Ed (22 Mar 2014)

apb said:


> i do lots. what century are you from?


last born in 1999!
sorry didn't mean to come across as sexist 
just if it is mainly your kitchen and you do a lot of cooking in it why would the missus care if it was also a workshop unless she found some lithium grease in the beef pie!
Cheers Ed


----------



## R600 (22 Mar 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm staying on Loch Rannoch at some friends holiday homes (Liarn Farm).


you're so lucky. enjoy !!


----------



## apb (22 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> last born in 1999!
> sorry didn't mean to come across as sexist
> just if it is mainly your kitchen and you do a lot of cooking in it why would the missus care if it was also a workshop unless she found some lithium grease in the beef pie!
> Cheers Ed


just teasing 

My wife is completely aware of bicycle maintenance obsession


----------



## John Shingler (22 Mar 2014)




----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2014)

@John Shingler I see your white bar tape is much the same colour as mine!  I've given up trying to keep it clean. If anyone knows of anything that brings white tape back up to look reasonably good please enlighten me.


----------



## young Ed (22 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @John Shingler I see your white bar tape is much the same colour as mine!  I've given up trying to keep it clean. If anyone knows of anything that brings white tape back up to look reasonably good please enlighten me.


black bar tape?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mo1959 (22 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> black bar tape?
> Cheers Ed


Yep, I think I probably will change it at some point.


----------



## John Shingler (22 Mar 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> @John Shingler I see your white bar tape is much the same colour as mine!  I've given up trying to keep it clean. If anyone knows of anything that brings white tape back up to look reasonably good please enlighten me.



It's cultivated grime  ...does look worse in that pic cos I HDR'd it but I don't mind the grubby look.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Mar 2014)

And that carpet, wow. A dose of psychedelics and that thing would really come alive


----------



## Big Nick (22 Mar 2014)

A nice 25 miles in the sun around where I live with a challenging climb thrown in (Clay Bank) on the B1257

Best of it was around a minute after I got back home the heavens well and truly opened so I missed a drenching!!


----------



## Mojonaut (23 Mar 2014)

On the subject of indoor bike porn - 

here are mine complete with grubby white bar tape on the Trek, btw steam cleaning it doesn't work ...............it does melt rather well tho'


----------



## John Shingler (23 Mar 2014)

nice but the carpet is too plain


----------



## Adam1965 (23 Mar 2014)

Just a quick spin out this afternoon, ended up watching some old boys playing with there toys


----------



## Haitch (23 Mar 2014)

Adam1965 said:


> View attachment 40566
> Just a quick spin out this afternoon, ended up watching some old boys playing with there toys
> View attachment 40565


 
Is that Compstall, Adam?


----------



## fossyant (23 Mar 2014)

Alan H said:


> Is that Compstall, Adam?



It is. I live a couple of miles from there


----------



## Haitch (23 Mar 2014)

fossyant said:


> It is. I live a couple of miles from there


 
I'm guessing Romiley or Marple. I used to live round the corner from the Grapes in GX. I used to sail boats at Etherow as well.


----------



## Adam1965 (23 Mar 2014)

Alan H said:


> Is that Compstall, Adam?


Hi, yes it is, there was one guy with a really fast speed boat scaring all the ducks and geese Sh!tless


----------



## smokeysmoo (23 Mar 2014)

Do you ever get the feeling you're being watched?


----------



## John Shingler (23 Mar 2014)

big head


----------



## young Ed (23 Mar 2014)

Big Nick said:


> A nice 25 miles in the sun around where I live with a challenging climb thrown in (Clay Bank) on the B1257
> 
> Best of it was around a minute after I got back home the heavens well and truly opened so I missed a drenching!!


what bike may that be?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Mar 2014)

A selection from today:






























It was my Mum's birthday today and she wanted to do something different, so we headed for the Welsh coast and had a day out in Portmeirion. I'd never been before - it's a fabulous place.

Some of you may know it as the setting for the TV series "The Prisoner" starring Patrick McGoohan as No.6


----------



## Big Nick (23 Mar 2014)

young Ed said:


> what bike may that be?
> Cheers Ed


Its a Boardman Hybrid Comp (bought boxed and NOT built by Halfords I may add!!)

Having come from a 20 year old mtb its like riding the equivalent of a Ferrari!!

Gawd knows how fast a lightweight road bike would be if my Boardman feels fast!!


----------



## Mojonaut (23 Mar 2014)

John Shingler said:


> nice but the carpet is too plain




Its wood, thats a layer of dust


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (25 Mar 2014)

From Sunday's excursion up the TPT to the Dearne Valley...after Saturday night's fettling, new cables and new bar tape


----------



## Adam1965 (26 Mar 2014)

Had a ride to the 'Roman Lakes' today, good to see they are unearthing what's left of Oldknows mill


----------



## clid61 (26 Mar 2014)

Today I didnt ride! Instead I spent the day servicing my stable ! Both washed, oiled and ready for action


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Mar 2014)

Work took me here today...






...and rather nice it was too


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Mar 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Work took me here today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice photo.


----------



## carlton88 (26 Mar 2014)

A couple of snaps from Derbyshire this weekend.

Hardwick Old Hall




Bakewell


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Mar 2014)

I have been working near preston again this week so I thought I would bring the bike with me to keep me out of the pub.

usually head east into mellor or the ribble valley but tonight I thought I would go west and ride out to Southport, and just to prove it, I took this picture. unfortunately I arrived there too late to get a decent image of the actual pier so this will have to do.

its amazing how different the roads are this side of the M6 to the other. flat as you like compared to the hillier east side. good options whichever way you go.


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Mar 2014)

Bristol wall-art...


----------



## John Shingler (29 Mar 2014)




----------



## cyberknight (29 Mar 2014)

A days worth of fettling and one happy Mini ck #1 later outside his new playhouse !
Yes hes got a thing for wearing mrs ck`s shoes atm


----------



## mickle (29 Mar 2014)




----------



## jowwy (29 Mar 2014)

Todays early morning walk with my best friend spud.


----------



## John Shingler (30 Mar 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Mar 2014)




----------



## Mojonaut (30 Mar 2014)

Denford Northants.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Mar 2014)

First organised event of the year - a hilly sportive in Fife. Weather was awful - foggy and cold so no views. Instead here's the four best-dressed competitors (I'm the pregnant one in red)


----------



## Mojonaut (31 Mar 2014)

Cycled by Harrington Airfield (Northants) and stopped for a break at the US 8th Air Force memorial, nice to see it is still being maintained, hope you can make out the inscription - a very poignant place


----------



## robjh (1 Apr 2014)

One from Sunday. This is the way to keep an unruly peloton of 16 together...





Seen above Hebden Bridge. Apparently this contraption will be used to haul a grand piano up a hill.


----------



## simon.r (1 Apr 2014)

A lovely evening ride today, in hazy sunshine. The photo doesn't really do if justice.


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Apr 2014)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (2 Apr 2014)

A superb rainbow yesterday


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> A superb rainbow yesterday


And the horses are feeling frisky.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> A superb rainbow yesterday



Not sure about the horses though.


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Apr 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> And the horses are feeling frisky.



'My Little Pony' in the making :^)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Apr 2014)

Sometimes dull weather can be really good for bringing out detail. Today is one of those days.







The entire silver birch tree is like this.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Apr 2014)




----------



## simon.r (5 Apr 2014)




----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Apr 2014)

I swapped a couple of bikes for this beauty. It's a 1995 Cannondale H600, made into a heavy tourer.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Apr 2014)

John Shingler said:


>


Mega air sound. I like that.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Apr 2014)

="Gravity Aided, post: 3013453, member: 20259"]







I swapped a couple of bikes for this beauty. It's a 1995 Cannondale H600, made into a heavy tourer.[/QUOTE]
Lovely photo GA


----------



## John Shingler (6 Apr 2014)

Where's my bike???


----------



## Trickedem (7 Apr 2014)

I was very fortunate to be in New York last week. I hired a BorisBike equivalent and went for a ride around Manhattan and across the Brooklyn Bridge. I rode past a fashion shoot, I looked over my shoulder and said good morning to the model. Quite pleased with the result for an over the shoulder shot.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Apr 2014)

Thought I'd share. Caption competition perhaps ?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> Thought I'd share. Caption competition perhaps ?
> 
> View attachment 41736



Where's me horse ? Oh it's further up the page with his err friend.


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> Thought I'd share. Caption competition perhaps ?
> 
> View attachment 41736




Drafting is never usually this popular in the "ladies 10k fartocross" sponsored by Heinz beans


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> Thought I'd share. Caption competition perhaps ?
> 
> View attachment 41736


Wonder Woman, forced to economize due to the world financial meltdown, has had to trade in her invisible jet for an invisible bicycle. Response time will be considerably longer. Golden lasso of truth was traded for a brass lasso of opinion at the cash exchanger.


----------



## John Shingler (9 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> Thought I'd share. Caption competition perhaps ?
> 
> View attachment 41736



This reminds me of Harry Potter


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Apr 2014)

I seem to have aquired a ewe and her lamb. Quite often ewes manage to get through the fence, and it isn't unheard of for me to end up with about a half dozen ewes with lambs
for the entire season. Then the farmer comes along with his dog and gathers them all up.


----------



## Dismount (9 Apr 2014)




----------



## Mojonaut (9 Apr 2014)

Blue skies all the way but a nasty headwind on the return leg

Fotheringhay Church








Winwick Church for a break for lunch


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Spring is well and truly in full swing now. The fields are a deep shade of green and there are ewes and they're lambs


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2014)

lovely white cherry blossom from today's ride.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> lovely white cherry blossom from today's ride.
> View attachment 41927



Beautiful photo


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful photo


thank you. sadly it was all I managed to get before the battery decided otherwise, so whilst I now know how long the battery will last (around 400 shots with about half using flash) I wasn't able to get any other shots of the blossom, and suspect that it will have faded/fallen next time I am over that way, but the tree itself is heavily laden with blossom and looks amazing - it just didn't photo very well against a white cloudy skyline today!


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> thank you. sadly it was all I managed to get before the battery decided otherwise, so whilst I now know how long the battery will last (around 400 shots with about half using flash) I wasn't able to get any other shots of the blossom, and suspect that it will have faded/fallen next time I am over that way, but the tree itself is heavily laden with blossom and looks amazing - it just didn't photo very well against a white cloudy skyline today!



I think it's really sad that blossom that lovely disappears so, quickly. Its not fair


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Spring is well and truly in full swing now. The fields are a deep shade of green and there are ewes and they're lambs




Whilst here in Northants. we have sickly yellow everywhere

Last week and Today,


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Whilst here in Northants. we have sickly yellow everywhere
> 
> Last week and Today,
> 
> ...



Is that rape seed?


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Is that rape seed?



Yes and the smell is almost as unpleasant as the colour - tho' I recall seeing a news item last year of Japanese (I think) tourists coming over specifically to see it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Yes and the smell is almost as unpleasant as the colour - tho' I recall seeing a news item last year of Japanese (I think) tourists coming over specifically to see it.



I didn't know it smelled. I've never seen any growing.


----------



## simon.r (10 Apr 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Yes and the smell is almost as unpleasant as the colour - tho' I recall seeing a news item last year of Japanese (I think) tourists coming over specifically to see it.



Plenty of yellow fields around South Notts as well. I quite like the smell tbh.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

simon.r said:


> Plenty of yellow fields around South Notts as well. I quite like the smell tbh.



What does it smell like. It has to be better than sheep poo. which currently is being spread all over my field


----------



## simon.r (10 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> What does it smell like. It has to be better than sheep poo. which currently is being spread all over my field



Its smells like, er...rape seed! Difficult to describe, quite a sweet, sickly smell. Very distinctive. I wouldn't want to live next to a field of it, but riding past a field I think it's quite nice.


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Apr 2014)

I couldn't really describe it either Simon, to me its not a nice perfume like from say a Rose , but neither is it a cat pee smell ....well maybe nearer to that than a Rose  

If you ride bridleways through it, it's quite overpowering, I found this description in a search....

In the 1970s, oilseed rape was barely known in Britain. Many people were suspicious of this alien seed which announces itself with its all-pervasive perfume, reminiscent of honey to some, cloyingly sweet and as sickly as regurgitated baby milk to others.

maybe its a Marmite thing, love it or hate it.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Apr 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> I couldn't really describe it either Simon, to me its not a nice perfume like from say a Rose , but neither is it a cat pee smell ....well maybe nearer to that than a Rose
> 
> If you ride bridleways through it, it's quite overpowering, I found this description in a search....
> 
> ...



Sounds rather like ewww. I'll stick to, sheep poo


----------



## wisdom (10 Apr 2014)

Makes nice honey. Pure white but sets very quickly and rock hard


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Apr 2014)




----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I think it's really sad that blossom that lovely disappears so, quickly. Its not fair


I'll try and get some pictures when mine blooms, buds just set today.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3021783, member: 9609"]Hi Viz becomes camouflage - it's everywhere hear



[/QUOTE]

Wow. Stuning. But I suppose you can have to much of a good thing. I admit, I would rather have green fields and sheep.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Apr 2014)

I'm sure there are rules governing how close rape can be grown to housing. It's linked to asthma and I know it has a severe effect on me if I get too close for more than a few seconds. I certainly wouldn't cycle past if I was already puffing and panting.

Still, it is pretty


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

I was out early this morning to get a photo of a tree at the side of my garden path. Yes I know the fence needs a bit of work doing to it, but I'm going for the rustic look, and I'm succeeding quite well I think.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Apr 2014)

I have that rustic fence thing going as well. Lovely trees.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have that rustic fence thing going as well. Lovely trees.



Im very lucky to be able to have all this on my own property.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Apr 2014)

My picture of the day

Get your skates on!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

JoeyB said:


> My picture of the day
> 
> Get your skates on!



Don't forget your man bag.


----------



## JoeyB (11 Apr 2014)

Ah it was out of shot....!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

JoeyB said:


> Ah it was out of shot....!



Thought so. Does it match your skates?


----------



## JoeyB (11 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Thought so. Does it match your skates?



Well the skates have black in them, that's about it really.


----------



## snorri (11 Apr 2014)

Violent scenes outside my house today, blood and feathers as mallards fight for a mate.


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Apr 2014)

snorri said:


> Violent scenes outside my house today, blood and feathers as mallards fight for a mate.



Oww indeed. Nasty. I didn't know ducks did that. DOH


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Apr 2014)

Stopped to shoot a kestrel. Failed. Shot bike instead.


----------



## Mojonaut (12 Apr 2014)

Addington (Northants.) Lock, the surrounding pathways were flooded and impassible a few weeks ago, such a quick recovery.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

It was a beautidul sunny if windy day yesterday. When I returned from my ride I decided to take a photo of the lane that runs past my driveway. If the traffic gets much heavier, I may have to consider moving to somewhere more remote


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3023827, member: 9609"]you live in a place similar to me - brilliant isn't it[/QUOTE]

Its bloody magic. I love being in the middle of nowhere. Very remote. No one bothers me. No noise, traffic, neighbours. Deep joy.


----------



## RussellZero (12 Apr 2014)

JoeyB said:


> My picture of the day
> 
> Get your skates on!



Takes me back, I used to wear Bauers when there was a rink at Richmond, I used to go every Friday evening and Sunday morning


----------



## Shadowfax (12 Apr 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Stopped to shoot a kestrel. Failed. Shot bike instead.
> View attachment 42048


Is that a synapse with flat bars, its very nice.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks, no, it's a Quick. They're really good!


----------



## JoeyB (12 Apr 2014)

RussellZero said:


> Takes me back, I used to wear Bauers when there was a rink at Richmond, I used to go every Friday evening and Sunday morning


Well there's an indoor roller rink in Fareham now, come on down! We share the office space with the guys that run it :-)


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Apr 2014)

My Sun Snipe's Velo Orange bell.


----------



## y2blade (13 Apr 2014)

It is a serious business being a dog......


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Apr 2014)

My duck loves lettuce. Her name is duck, however if she gets into places she shouldn't or does things she shouldn't then she is called "that fffg duck".


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Apr 2014)

Some fritillary from today's ride's lunch spot...


----------



## y2blade (13 Apr 2014)

9miles today, some awesome climbs.


----------



## John Shingler (13 Apr 2014)




----------



## Cycling Dan (13 Apr 2014)

Seen this when I was out and about. Certainly my picture of the day. If that happened to a car god knows what would have happened to a bike.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Apr 2014)

Buzzard vs Kestrel!


----------



## simon.r (13 Apr 2014)

I didn't bother taking any photos of the individual bikes as I thought the professionals would do a better job, but here's a couple of views from the Bespoked show at the Olympic velodrome:


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2014)

I took this photo a couple of days ago. I was standing at the end of my drive looking down the lane towards the village. You can see that there was still
Mist hovering



over the village and the surrounding forestry commission land. The sun soon came out however and the day was a beautiful and sunny
day with clear blue skies


----------



## welsh dragon (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3027558, member: 9609"]It looked and felt like a summers day, but a wee paddle confirmed it's still winter - the water is still shockingly cold



[/QUOTE]

Beautiful photo


----------



## s7ephanie (14 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3027558, member: 9609"]It looked and felt like a summers day, but a wee paddle confirmed it's still winter - the water is still shockingly cold



[/QUOTE]
Is that sea real ? looks so blue, can't be england


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (14 Apr 2014)

My ride yesterday...




My arm (I didn't bother with the other, as it looks the same) today.




Must remember sun block next time!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Apr 2014)

Well, the sun was out and for the first time this year the shorts were on. Went out for a wee 10 miler and ended up doing 36 

Anyway, some pics -

A roadside sculpture thingy, like wot you see abroad -





The kind of roads I like -





Rumbling Gorge (pics don't do it justice)


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Apr 2014)

Oh yeah, saw a birdy fishing -






Also passed a field of sheeps lambing. The farmer was a little harassed as several were lambing at the same time and I nearly offered to help but I decided my days of doing that are long past.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Apr 2014)




----------



## bricksmasher (14 Apr 2014)

Sometimes, I love living in cambridge esp since the guided busway was built, nice afternoon ride today


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (14 Apr 2014)

bricksmasher said:


> Sometimes, I love living in cambridge esp since the guided busway was built, nice afternoon ride today


Wow, I'm jealous!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (14 Apr 2014)

That tarmac! So smooooooooooooooooooth


----------



## Shaun Robinson (15 Apr 2014)

Out visiting my bros resting place while out for a gentle ride today


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Out visiting my bros resting place while out for a gentle ride today



That doesn't look like the sort of bike which should be ridden 'gently'


----------



## djb1971 (15 Apr 2014)

I've had to look at this green stuff all weekend. 

I haven't worked out what the big blue stuff is yet! I don't see it too often.


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Apr 2014)

djb1971 said:


> I've had to look at this green stuff all weekend.
> 
> I haven't worked out what the big blue stuff is yet! I don't see it too often.



We have a lot of it here at the moment. Make the most of it.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> We have a lot of it here at the moment. Make the most of it.



It'll last for months now!

I'll give you warning when I buy new shorts, it goes pear shaped then.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (15 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That doesn't look like the sort of bike which should be ridden 'gently'


Can't ride it like you stole it all the time  , Also have a club chain gang ride tonight need to save energy


----------



## bricksmasher (15 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> That tarmac! So smooooooooooooooooooth



Yes it is! Lucky to have it 30 seconds from my house! On the negatives you get horse shoot, lots of insects and a lot of wind as it's so open, but it's a nice 25 mile round trip


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Apr 2014)




----------



## y2blade (15 Apr 2014)

Off all week with a new puppy, although MissB is home for a couple of hrs mid day so hit my offroad loop while she was looking after the pup






The pup (incase anyone is a dog lover)





Great week to have as holiday from work so far.


----------



## apb (16 Apr 2014)

Off to work


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Apr 2014)

Nice of that man to give you a lift


----------



## bricksmasher (16 Apr 2014)

Few more photos taken along the guided busway yesterday afternoon


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Apr 2014)

Today, I learned how to change my chain.


Well, first I learned how not to change a chain. I learned the right way through a painful process of elimination.


Here are the bits left over and the tools I used -


----------



## jowwy (16 Apr 2014)

On my way home


----------



## djb1971 (16 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> On my way home



Did you get the bb7s fitted?


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

I took this photo today. I was standing in front of my house and to the side. It shows the stream that runs alongside and across the front of my property. The stream is very low at the moment due to the lack of rain that we have experienced. Otters travel up this stream from the river twymyn. They are attracted by the smell, of the fish in our pond.


----------



## jowwy (16 Apr 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Did you get the bb7s fitted?


What bb7's


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I took this photo today. I was standing in front of my house and to the side. It shows the stream that runs alongside and across the front of my property. The stream is very low at the moment due to the lack of rain that we have experienced. Otters travel up this stream from the river twymyn. They are attracted by the smell, of the fish in our pond.
> 
> View attachment 42529



'Mon the otters!


----------



## djb1971 (16 Apr 2014)

jowwy said:


> What bb7's


Wasn't you it was jamin

It's an age thing


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> 'Mon the otters!



We get mink as well. Nasty beggers. They kill the fish then leave them. They only take one bite then bugger, off.


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> We get mink as well. Nasty beggers. They kill the fish then leave them. They only take one bite then bugger, off.



Shoot them and sell their pelts. 

Not the otters though, they are class. 

I have to admit I am very jealous of the pictures you post. I hope to live somewhere similar one day.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Shoot them and sell their pelts.
> 
> Not the otters though, they are class.
> 
> I have to admit I am very jealous of the pictures you post. I hope to live somewhere similar one day.



Im glad you like them. As for the mink, the farmers will shoot on sight, any mink they see.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Apr 2014)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Im glad you like them. As for the mink, the farmers will shoot on sight, any mink they see.



I'm smiling at this as up here a "mink" is a dirty, smelly, scruffy person.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Apr 2014)

swl said:


> I'm smiling at this as up here a "mink" is a dirty, smelly, scruffy person.



NO comment, or I will definitely get myself into deep doo doo.


----------



## John Shingler (17 Apr 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

It's a beautiful day here today, and leaves are starting to appear on the trees. In my orchard, the blossom is past its best now. Here's



hoping this year we actually manage to have some fruit


----------



## Adam1965 (18 Apr 2014)

My morning ride around the Derwent and Ladybower reservoirs,got there early and it was fairly quiet , the place was heaving when I left though


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Apr 2014)

Took a wee ride out to Aberfoyle today to test out the new cycling jersey my lovely wife bought me. Oddly, despite the weather being glorious and lots of cyclists being out and about, I never saw anyone else in short sleeves. Lots of jackets, merino full sleeve jerseys, armwarmers etc. How odd.

Anyway, trying out the panoramic thingy on my phone gave me this -


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3034987, member: 9609"]Headed east into the bad Lands




but soon turned round and head home through fields of butter.



[/QUOTE]

Wow. That first photo looks so much like where I live.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Apr 2014)

[QUOTE 3035018, member: 9609"]It is right on the edge of the Cheviots where the Borders turns from rich arable into sheep country. You can pick out the hill in the first photo in the second photo.[/QUOTE]

Oh yes. So you can.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Apr 2014)

Taken yesterday on a ride around Kielder


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Apr 2014)

Yesterday afternoon I took some photos. Probably not the best time of day mind you, but here they are. The first photo looks like the face and trunk of an elephant. It's the oak tree



standing behind my house. The second one shows the branches. Still no sign of leaves yet though


----------



## Adam1965 (19 Apr 2014)

At The beautiful Oulton Park race circuit watching at certain Sir Chris Hoy thrash a Nissan GTR around in qualifying for Mondays round of the British GT championship, he looks like he has found himself a new career, didn't get a photo of him, too quick for my camera!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Apr 2014)

Snotty nosed hedgehog (bird lime and a stunningly good aim!)


----------



## Donger (20 Apr 2014)

*Too much ?* The last time the TDF came to Britain, Selle San Marco brought these out to "celebrate" (i.e. cash in on) the occasion, and muggins here bought one. It's been sitting on my number 2 bike for years now, but as I was finally getting round to adjusting my saddle position on number 1 bike today, I thought what the hell and swapped the saddles over. I'm in 2 minds about it now........ brash and tasteless in the extreme or well-timed jingoism, reminding Johnny Foreigner who rules the peloton at the moment? Dare I ride it in France this year? That's the question.


----------



## John Shingler (20 Apr 2014)

Bike in a hotel room ...visiting the Cotswolds


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Apr 2014)

@biggs682 - I found this resto project in some woods yesterday, it's got your name all over it Sir. Bit of T-Cut and some cables and you'll have it going in no time


----------



## NormanD (20 Apr 2014)

Cycling Dan said:


> Seen this when I was out and about. Certainly my picture of the day. If that happened to a car god knows what would have happened to a bike.



That was the Leam Lane road


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> @biggs682 - I found this resto project in some woods yesterday, it's got your name all over it Sir. Bit of T-Cut and some cables and you'll have it going in no time
> 
> View attachment 42928



@smokeysmoo you send it i will do it just for you


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Apr 2014)

new n (rather than n+1).... she was new yesterday, but today was her first ride, after some fettlin'!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> new n (rather than n+1).... she was new yesterday, but today was her first ride, after some fettlin'!
> 
> View attachment 42942



She looks lovely


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> She looks lovely


My OH complained that I purchased a blue, black and silver top at the same time.... the blue is exactly the same shade  thinks I should not have done, but I did try to point out that I have been looking for a new top for a while and needed something that wasn't all black! He thinks I went OTT!


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> My OH complained that I purchased a blue, black and silver top at the same time.... the blue is exactly the same shade  thinks I should not have done, but I did try to point out that I have been looking for a new top for a while and needed something that wasn't all black! He thinks I went OTT!



Naaaa


----------



## Donger (20 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> new n (rather than n+1).... she was new yesterday, but today was her first ride, after some fettlin'!
> 
> View attachment 42942


 Oh my! That's as close to bike porn as it gets.


----------



## Adam1965 (20 Apr 2014)

Whilst at Oulton Park yesterday a guy turned up with his wife in his Aston Martin convertible, my lad raced up to it to have a closer look, can you believe he let him have a sit/play in it, revved the engine,worked the roof etc, made my lads day, top bloke!


----------



## wisdom (20 Apr 2014)

Satnavsaysstraighton you have a nice new bike hope the lanes dry or else it wont stay like that for long. Oh and you were right to get the top. Hes only green with envy


----------



## John Shingler (20 Apr 2014)




----------



## sittingbull (21 Apr 2014)

The Albert dock, Liverpool:


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Apr 2014)

So, it's a lightship, with a radio station?


----------



## sittingbull (22 Apr 2014)

Basically yes 
First off I had my bearings slightly out  It's in Canning Dock, the Albert Dock is in the background when I took the second photo.
From this article it would appear to be a one month "tourist attraction" by adding a radio station to a vessel which has been moored there for some time ("Planet Liverpool").
According to Wiki there were originally 5 different ships broadcasting from international waters between 1964 and 1990.


----------



## John Shingler (22 Apr 2014)




----------



## Effyb4 (23 Apr 2014)

Thames path, looking towards the Thames barrier (the dome and canary wharf in the background)


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (23 Apr 2014)

To everyone that managed out even last week but more over the weekend. Grrrr to you all. My new job keeps me busy 12 hours a day and on random shifts so my poor bike has been left to sit  not only this but her indoors decided we should go away camping over the weekend for her birthday. 20 degree sunshine and roads like butter in the highlands this is what I had to put up with.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Apr 2014)

Cameronmu917772 said:


> To everyone that managed out even last week but more over the weekend. Grrrr to you all. My new job keeps me busy 12 hours a day and on random shifts so my poor bike has been left to sit  not only this but her indoors decided we should go away camping over the weekend for her birthday. 20 degree sunshine and roads like butter in the highlands this is what I had to put up with.
> View attachment 43191


A like for the picture not the lack of cycling.


----------



## John Shingler (23 Apr 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (23 Apr 2014)

John Shingler said:


>



Beautiful photo. Thank you.


----------



## John Shingler (23 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful photo. Thank you.



thank you


----------



## Effyb4 (23 Apr 2014)

I agree beautiful photo John Shingler. Where is it taken?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Apr 2014)

Cameronmu917772 said:


> To everyone that managed out even last week but more over the weekend. Grrrr to you all. My new job keeps me busy 12 hours a day and on random shifts so my poor bike has been left to sit  not only this but her indoors decided we should go away camping over the weekend for her birthday. 20 degree sunshine and roads like butter in the highlands this is what I had to put up with.
> View attachment 43191


Loch Etive?


----------



## John Shingler (23 Apr 2014)

Thanks ...it was somewhere on that red line ...the Cotswolds ...I can't remember exactly where.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Apr 2014)

I've just got back from an Easter break camping in the North Lakes with my little lad... and very nice it was too!


----------



## Cameronmu917772 (24 Apr 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Loch Etive?


Did I say that? Lol your spot on though. Fantastic place apart from all the dead deer :s


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2014)

Cameronmu917772 said:


> Did I say that? Lol your spot on though. Fantastic place apart from all the dead deer :s


thought I recognised it - my childhood playground was Loch Tulla on the south side of Rannoch Moor, not that I got to Loch Etive much as a child, but there is a cut through via Glen Kinglass... I don't think I have posted this one here before, but just for you... Shame the old pier has gone now. It was the first picture I ever sold! Was out camping wild solo one February when the temp dropped to around the -11C mark for well over a week (going down to -15C in the middle). Could not have moved the tent even if I had wanted to!


----------



## y2blade (24 Apr 2014)

8weeks old and 9 years old.....pals for life


----------



## simon.r (24 Apr 2014)

Found this fella in my shed today:


----------



## Mojonaut (24 Apr 2014)

The Roundhouse near Finedon, Northants.

'A house formerly an old-time wayside inn. In commemoration of the visit of the Duke of Wellington, who frequently stayed at Woodford House, 
when he remarked that the view from the top of the house reminded him of the field of Waterloo. 
The house, which is stone built and slated, contains drawing-room, kitchen, scullery, cellar, four bedrooms, attic, etc.'....................... It says here


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Apr 2014)

Misty start to the day


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Apr 2014)

Beautiful photo satnav


----------



## apb (25 Apr 2014)

from last night. i bought a Cluad Bulter dalesman off ebay a few months ago




me and my boy have a race on the prom in Portobello.




for some reason he just doesn't want to jump on his balance bike.


----------



## NealM (25 Apr 2014)

Beautiful day yesterday around Whitchurch


----------



## Kbrook (26 Apr 2014)

This beauty was on Thursdays ride, on top of the hill from Settle to Airton.


----------



## Cuchilo (26 Apr 2014)

Sunbury upon Thames . I had to move my boat from the pontoon onto the moorings so went on the bike to test out the Fizik Antares test saddle .
Now I want the yellow test saddle


----------



## smokeysmoo (27 Apr 2014)

Had a breather at MEDIA CITY on today's first ride back after my accident on the 11th April. Felt good and my side didn't give me any grief, so onwards and upwards now I guess


----------



## John Shingler (27 Apr 2014)




----------



## oldfatfool (27 Apr 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (28 Apr 2014)

Everything is starting to fill out now, and the leaves and flowers look stunning.






not sure what this tree is, but it's right outside the front of my house


----------



## Mo1959 (28 Apr 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Everything is starting to fill out now, and the leaves and flowers look stunning.
> 
> View attachment 43577
> 
> ...


Very nice. Tree might be a silver birch? Not 100% sure though.


----------



## John Shingler (28 Apr 2014)




----------



## Bryony (29 Apr 2014)

On a visit to our local cafe for breakfast Sunday morning we found these parked outside!




They are doing a 78 mile charity ride this Sunday on them! Rather them than me, I'd much prefer 78 miles on my road bike.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Apr 2014)

Class. I saw a guy doing The Cyclone up here on his. Can't have been easy as it's a hilly route.


----------



## RussellZero (29 Apr 2014)

Nice little ride around the Bournemouth/Poole area this evening - pic at Sandbanks looking out over Poole Harbour, unfortunately missed the sun by about 5 seconds as I dismounted, but was lovely none the less.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Apr 2014)

Harbourside, Bristol


----------



## Mojonaut (30 Apr 2014)

The grey skies cleared and we had a wonderful warm and sunny afternoon

This big old Oak tree (with bike for scale) at the top of Geddington Chase Northants.







My route followed part of the Womens Tour de France (Oundle-Northampton stage) which takes place in a few days.

Just outside Grafton Underwood there was a US air base in WWII which housed 3000 American personnel they flew B17 Flying Fortress bombers from this airfield,


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)




----------



## Mo1959 (1 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 43823


That's brilliant.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 May 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> That's brilliant.


Thanks - they have also done something on the otherside of the trunk as well... looks like a backdoor into the den, but I will have to wait until I see them at home to go and ask permission to get a photo of it!


----------



## NealM (1 May 2014)

To the South West of Whitchurch, on the border between England & Wales (the Shropshire Union Canal).

Actually I need to get a photo of the bridge its self, as it simply lifts up when a boat needs to pass . .


----------



## welsh dragon (1 May 2014)

I ran out this morning and took some photos before it started to rain. This photo is of a footpath that runs through my property. At end, you can just about see the stile that leads to my neighbours property. The bluebells are late this year. They have only just started coming up over the last few days. 
Scotialass was good enough to straighten it for me, because I'm useless.


----------



## clid61 (1 May 2014)

Last saturday before riding the Atlas Etape



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## clid61 (1 May 2014)




----------



## clid61 (1 May 2014)

Dosh im crap at this !


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2014)

NealM said:


> To the South West of Whitchurch, on the border between England & Wales (the Shropshire Union Canal).
> 
> Actually I need to get a photo of the bridge its self, as it simply lifts up when a boat needs to pass . .


One picture of said bascule bridge coming up.:


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 May 2014)

Sex


----------



## NealM (1 May 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One picture of said bascule bridge coming up.:
> 
> View attachment 43883



Yeah that's the one . . . Lovely little bridge isn't it . .??


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 May 2014)

NealM said:


> Yeah that's the one . . . Lovely little bridge isn't it . .??


It is indeed. I was quite surprised when I rode over it last year (while doing my first century no less ). I had no idea we had anything like that in the county.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 May 2014)

This is another photo I took yesterday before it rained. This one was taken from an elevated position approximately 10 feet from a badgers set built into the hillside and looks down towards my pond and house which is hidden behind the trees. In the far background is forestry commsion land, and is very hilly terrain, hence why its called the foothills of the Cambrian mountains.


----------



## Jack Edwards (2 May 2014)

Rainham marshes cycling next to the river Thames. Cycling against the wind is hard work but fun.


----------



## John Shingler (2 May 2014)

The latest edition to the family ...


----------



## Mojonaut (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060309, member: 9609"]

English Sheep[/QUOTE]

Is that a windfarm on the distant horizon?


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

We're plagued with turbines as well. Most of the time they aren't even turning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 May 2014)

So where did you take the sheep photies from ? I'm confused cos the English sheep have the windfarm which you tell us is in Scotland.


----------



## Martyn H (3 May 2014)

Taken from somewhere between Cornhill and Berwick? - it looks sort of familiar. Our little village near Carter Bar has proposals for it to be surrounded by up to 79 turbines, Alex Salmond is rather keen on them


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060582, member: 9609"]
and anyone who 'likes' this post needs taken outside and shot [/QUOTE]
Can I like the comment instead please?


----------



## AndyRM (3 May 2014)

Some shots of our apple tree. A wonderfully fragrant blossom at odds with the mean streets of Wallsend. 

Expecting another good crop this year. Still not finished with the sauce I made last October!

The chopped up door was the old Cat Escape Defence System. It did not work.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (3 May 2014)

John Shingler said:


> The latest edition to the family ...



That's an unusual Tricross. Very clean


----------



## John Shingler (3 May 2014)

Swapped the bike for a balloon flight this morning ...


----------



## John Shingler (3 May 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060745, member: 9609"]I like the way you done that, looking up the rope.[/QUOTE]
I had to hold the end of the rope to keep the top of the balloon straight as it deflated. Took the opportunity to take the pic.


----------



## simon.r (3 May 2014)

www....


----------



## Hardrock93 (3 May 2014)

In Kippenrait Glen, above Bridge of Allan 






Beside the Allan Water






Old Stirling Bridge with castle on the skyline


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 May 2014)

Not cycling related, but if you like a nice car then you'll like this. It's the garage of a house I went to yesterday, not half bad is it?


----------



## jowwy (3 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3060582, member: 9609"]Indeed the distant high ground is the Lammermuirs, and they are covered with the dam things. Here are some with the big lens.




and anyone who 'likes' this post needs taken outside and shot [/QUOTE]
Might be controversial here, but i would rather see windfarms than great big massive pylons everywere


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 May 2014)

Lots of fish agitating in the local duck pond today, snapped some lad catching a couple...


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Lots of fish agitating in the local duck pond today, snapped some lad catching a couple...
> View attachment 44095



It's a carp


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 May 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It's a carp


That's harsh WD! 


Sorry I thought you said cr.......never mind


----------



## welsh dragon (3 May 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> That's harsh WD!
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you said cr.......never mind



 they can be cr p.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2014)

Bluebells are almost blooming.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 May 2014)

This is how you catch Asian Carp in Peoria, Illinois Medieval Teutonic Armor looking arrangement and water skis. The carp jump out of the water in hordes
.
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hN2gMP3Q2Z4


----------



## smokeysmoo (4 May 2014)

A few pics from today's short RIDE


----------



## Easytigers (4 May 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> A few pics from today's short RIDE
> 
> View attachment 44148
> View attachment 44149
> View attachment 44150


Looks like powerful stuff in those bottles! Great pics btw and the bike looks awesome (love the all black theme!)


----------



## John Shingler (4 May 2014)




----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

Just a couple of quickies from today's jog/run/walk HERE & HERE (it's in 2 parts as my phone threw a wobbly at the 7 mile mark and I had to reboot it!).


----------



## Adam1965 (5 May 2014)

Ride out today, 30k on the road, came back home got the MTB out and did another 20k with my wife and son in tow around Adlington/Poynton area


----------



## Peteaud (5 May 2014)




----------



## Cycleops (5 May 2014)

This boy hadn't read the threads on sizing here. Never mind, he said the chain had broken on his his own and his Dad had told him to use his. Rather a nice pug actually.


----------



## Peteaud (5 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3064026, member: 9609"]Is it a water powered one ?
There is something similar to this at Saltburn on the Yorshire coast, water fills into the car at the top and when it outweighs the car at the bottom it goes down as the other comes up, simple but ingenious.[/QUOTE]

Yes, it's the one at Lynton / Lynmouth.

http://www.cliffrailwaylynton.co.uk/

I love that part of the world but its a bit of a journey so not one we do often.


----------



## smokeysmoo (5 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3064026, member: 9609"]Is it a water powered one ?
There is something similar to this at Saltburn on the Yorshire coast, water fills into the car at the top and when it outweighs the car at the bottom it goes down as the other comes up, simple but ingenious.[/QUOTE]

For a minute there I thought it only went up when the tide came in and then back down when the tide receded


----------



## Dave 123 (5 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Bluebells are almost blooming.




Not English Bluebell, but Mertensia?


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2014)

Probably, Definitely different than English Bluebell, but what we know as Bluebell here.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Probably, Definitely different than English Bluebell, but what we know as Bluebell here.




http://www.rhs.org.uk/plants/details?plantid=1274

Just planted some my garden (for a second time, at a cost of £5....)


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 May 2014)

They are quite pretty. This person always lines the bike path with flowers near her home, and keeps an attractive garden along the path.


----------



## welsh dragon (6 May 2014)

I still have blossom on some of my fruit trees. I hope the birds don't eat all the cherries before we have a chance



to eat them this year.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 May 2014)

Out by the River Today.


----------



## Jack Edwards (6 May 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Out by the River Today.
> 
> Me to, Purfleet to grays the up to orsett then back.


----------



## Effyb4 (6 May 2014)

There seem to be a few of us in the Thurrock area. My rides tend to take in Orsett, Grays, Bulphan and Stanford-le-Hope


----------



## Nigel182 (6 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> There seem to be a few of us in the Thurrock area. My rides tend to take in Orsett, Grays, Bulphan and Stanford-le-Hope



Right there I headed out to Chadwell via Grays and Tilbury and then back via Rainham a 29 mile leg stretcher.


----------



## Jack Edwards (6 May 2014)

Effyb4 said:


> There seem to be a few of us in the Thurrock area. My rides tend to take in Orsett, Grays, Bulphan and Stanford-le-Hope




Yeh, I live near Purfleet station. So I like to go out to grays along the water for the view then into orsett. That gives me a decent 17-23 mile loop.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 May 2014)

Just a quick view from my wagon after finishing a job today on Mudhouse Lane, NESTON.


----------



## Mojonaut (6 May 2014)

For a change from video I set the GoPro to take a picture every 10 seconds so this one was a bit of a lucky shot as 10sec before the horse could hardly be seen and after it was behind us.


----------



## Cycleops (6 May 2014)

Great pic @Mojonaut ! Couldn't have been any better than if you'd carefully framed it.


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 May 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Great pic @Mojonaut ! Couldn't have been any better than if you'd carefully framed it.


Unless it had been taken a couple of seconds earlier before that daft cyclist photobombed the horses big moment


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2014)

This mornings 'office' window at Duddon in Cheshire


----------



## y2blade (7 May 2014)

Anyone on here?


----------



## welsh dragon (7 May 2014)

y2blade said:


> Anyone on here?



Are you lost? You don't seem to know where you want to be


----------



## Mojonaut (7 May 2014)

First stage of the Womens Tour started in Oundle today we went and met them at Grafton Underwood and gave a cheer 








and the support circus followed................


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2014)

Cheshire lanes looking good.


----------



## Mo1959 (7 May 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Cheshire lanes looking good.
> 
> View attachment 44514


Love how the light has made the road look almost silver.
Really must stop bothering about speed, challenges, etc and sit up and enjoy the views and carry a camera more often.


----------



## sittingbull (7 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3068085, member: 9609"] Pity about the telegraph poles and wires they are such a dam nuisance always where you don't want them.[/QUOTE]
I don't mind them compared to pylons and the buzzing noise they make


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3068085, member: 9609"]what a lovely lovely picture, great definition in both the sky and the greenery, and a beautiful little winding road giving an unusual light, looks like the type of place I like to cycle. Pity about the telegraph poles and wires they are such a dam nuisance always where you don't want them.[/QUOTE]
the same section of road is one that has produced quite a few nice photos over that last few months, these having already been posted elsewhere....


----------



## Mojonaut (7 May 2014)

> Love how the light has made the road look almost silver.
> Really must stop bothering about speed, challenges, etc and sit up and enjoy the views and carry a camera more often.



I try and take a camera or GoPro on every ride, I'm always on the lookout for a 'picture of the day' I like sharing my rides on here and love looking through other peoples.


----------



## smokeysmoo (7 May 2014)

FWIW the pics I post are all taken with my phone, see posts #1105, #1108, #1126 & #1130.

FYI it's a Samsung Galaxy S4, (standard phone not the zoom model), and I think it does a great job TBH, especially as I'd never describe myself as a photographer of any sorts


----------



## thetribe (7 May 2014)

Not exactly a picture of today, but one from our ride on Monday


----------



## mark c (10 May 2014)

Alexs First Adult Bike


----------



## Adam1965 (10 May 2014)

Wet and windy cycle ride around New Mills/Disley area this morning


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 May 2014)

Had some dust devils as I was riding my bicycle this afternoon.


----------



## Adam1965 (11 May 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (11 May 2014)

10 Fat Bikes out Merseyside way this morning


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 May 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> First stage of the Womens Tour started in Oundle today we went and met them at Grafton Underwood and gave a cheer
> 
> 
> View attachment 44485
> ...



I think "met them" might be a bit ambitious!!


----------



## Mojonaut (12 May 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> I think "met them" might be a bit ambitious!!




*meet*
1 [meet] Show IPA verb (used with object), met, meet·ing. 1. to come upon; come into the presence of; encounter:


What part of 'met them' is ambitious?


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 May 2014)

"Met". And "them".


----------



## John Shingler (12 May 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (12 May 2014)




----------



## Dibs (13 May 2014)

Photo from my wee family jaunt to Cramond!


----------



## Adam1965 (14 May 2014)

If any of you follow F1 you will no doubt be aware of how dull this years cars sound, so in an attempt to liven things up the techs at AMG have come up with this idea, not so sure it will catch on though


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 May 2014)

Stumbled upon a microlight training school and they let me take some snaps!


----------



## Effyb4 (14 May 2014)

One of the places I have coffee at is an airfield. It is fascinating watching the planes.


----------



## Nigel182 (15 May 2014)

Out Yesterday a fair few miles from home cheated and used the car to get to the start
Took a while to get Pic on here.


----------



## Mojonaut (16 May 2014)

Did part of the Brampton Valley Way from Market Harborough to Brixworth

One of the Tunnels







Refueling stop






....and saw this fella lurking in the undergrowth


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2014)

Pitsford Reservoir, taken on my Xperia S on an evening ride a few days ago..


----------



## simon.r (17 May 2014)

One from this moo rning. Sorry, IGMC.


----------



## Jack Edwards (17 May 2014)

Burphan lanes


----------



## Adam1965 (17 May 2014)

Couple of pics taken whilst riding the Tour de High Peak this morning, views are from the road between Glossop and Whalley Bridge, very nice views I must say!


----------



## JohnClimber (18 May 2014)

Out at 6am today

Ride 1 - Breakfast stop photo




45.5 miles

Ride 2 - Country lane photo shoot




23.7 miles to Starbucks and back


----------



## smokeysmoo (18 May 2014)

Couldn't be bothered to stop on today's ride TBH as I was blowing out of my @rse and just wanted to keep going, but I took Buggerlugs out when I got back and took a few pics of him instead


----------



## Nigel182 (18 May 2014)

Headed out for a Short Jaunt along the River today.


----------



## TigerT (18 May 2014)

Here are a couple from my ride today round a couple of Swiss lakes. King of the Pies shirt seems appropriate given how big my belly looks in the photo!




And here's one of the bike


----------



## NormanD (18 May 2014)

C Chat anti fly device ..well worth the price


----------



## Adam1965 (18 May 2014)

Ride out along the Middlewood Way to Macclesfield today


----------



## djb1971 (18 May 2014)

127 miles around Mull. The mountains were extremely windy. 

If anybody wants to know where he cuckoos have gone, they're all on Mull!


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 May 2014)

Dog at Chester Half-Marathon


----------



## BAtoo (18 May 2014)

Taken a couple of weeks ago but I was back again today on a 66 mile total, even sunnier today and had about a million-calorie carrot cake here:-


----------



## Carbon (19 May 2014)

Flying the Cyclechat.net flag at the top of Cote de Holme Moss yesterday 
Went for a ride to check out our route for viewing stage 2 of this years TDF, including a very nice cream tea in Holmfirth before riding up Holme Moss, fantastic weather and a great ride, hope it's the same on 6th July!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 May 2014)

For years I've seen the sign by Dalwhinnie for the cycle path and thought "I must do that". Well today, on the spur of the moment, I threw the bike in the car, drove up to Pitlochry and got a train to Dalwhinnie. Some stunning scenery that my phone camera doesn't do justice.


----------



## bengdis (20 May 2014)

No bikes here, mostly boats!! Having a great day in the Maldives. 

Me relaxing with my wife.


----------



## lukasran (20 May 2014)

top of hunters hill, parbold. superb day.


----------



## Mojonaut (20 May 2014)

Adam1965 said:


> Ride out along the Middlewood Way to Macclesfield today
> View attachment 45548
> View attachment 45549


Can you tell us more about the stones?


----------



## djb1971 (20 May 2014)




----------



## wisdom (20 May 2014)

As mojonaut says.
please tell us more about the stones


----------



## wait4me (21 May 2014)

My ride today was the first for about 6 weeks, following 2 chest infections and a bout of inner ear infection between. I was really hacked off at lack of riding so today (although still chesty) I said wtf just go out and see what happens--breathing OK so maybe kill or cure will work.
I also took my camera as the sun was out and maybe even I could find something to photo. If this doesn't work the comments will seem DOH

_What chance of seeing a horse mid morning mid week? No very good I thought._






After just over a mile this was the 2nd one


----------



## wait4me (21 May 2014)

YEHHHHH it worked


----------



## addictfreak (22 May 2014)

Decided to have a rare trip out on the MTB yesterday. Must be around 3-4 years since I have done this route. C2C up to Lygetts Junction (Consett) and return home via Derwent Walk and Keelmans Way. Just over 50 miles in Glorious Sunshine.


----------



## Adam1965 (22 May 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Can you tell us more about the stones?



Sorry for the delay, been busy, the Labyrinth stones were erected as part of the Bollington Festival, don't no much more TBH, google it to find out more if you like


----------



## John Shingler (23 May 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (24 May 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (24 May 2014)

and this is the outside composting toilet just to the right of the pic above.


----------



## Nigel182 (24 May 2014)

John Shingler said:


> and this is the outside composting toilet just to the right of the pic above.


Was this on the Telly George Clarke's Amazing Small Spaces....???


----------



## John Shingler (24 May 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Was this on the Telly George Clarke's Amazing Small Spaces....???



Yes it was


----------



## simon.r (25 May 2014)

A couple of very fast ladies in the Milk Race today:


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2014)

Why is everybody looking in other directions?


----------



## simon.r (25 May 2014)

swl said:


> Why is everybody looking in other directions?



Some watching other riders and, I suspect, some shoppers, who despite lots of very clear signs, got stuck on the inside of the race circuit for an hour

I watched the marshals trying to tell people who crossed to the inside of the circuit that they wouldn't be able to get out for an hour or so. Lots of the great unwashed British public chose to ignore them


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (25 May 2014)

Not mine but made I larf -


----------



## simon.r (25 May 2014)

A less cropped shot a fraction of a second earlier:


----------



## Bryony (26 May 2014)

Took a trip to Dickens World in Chatham today and found some interesting reading!








And it was a very tiring day for someone!


----------



## djb1971 (26 May 2014)

Bryony said:


> Took a trip to Dickend World


----------



## Bryony (26 May 2014)

djb1971 said:


>


Haha oops my bad!! That'll teach me to check before posting!


----------



## djb1971 (26 May 2014)

Bryony said:


> Haha oops my bad!! That'll teach me to check before posting!


Everyone will be googling it like mad trying to get the address for the next bank holiday trip


----------



## Justiffa (26 May 2014)

I went over to the Botanical Park last weekend to feed the horses... but i also managed to visit the birdies lol

Meet Ah Chong the cockatoo who loved my tomato cherries and Bay the bayan who thought my nails were the cherries he3.


----------



## Cyclist33 (26 May 2014)

Had a great non-bike day at Liverpool Docks...


----------



## jefmcg (28 May 2014)

I haven't been hanging out in this thread, but have a photo to share.

@vickster and I rode from Cambridge to London on Monday, while stopping at a farm shop a robin sat on her handlebars


----------



## AndyRM (28 May 2014)

This isn't a particularly great photograph, but it does show the delighted face of my colleague who has just thrashed me 6 - 1 at FIFA. He's normally terrible at the game so this was a pretty big deal for him. And me. I don't think I'll ever live it down.


----------



## wisdom (31 May 2014)

Total respect for this gent in Blackpool today


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 May 2014)

Spent a lot of time today panting at the side of the road, admiring the view -






Said hello to Billy the bull. Billy wants to be a pie when he grows up -






And his brother Brian, who wants to be a sheepdog


----------



## smokeysmoo (1 Jun 2014)

Taken today at the summit of WINTER HILL* in Bolton which at 1465ft above sea level must be about the highest point around here, well it's high enough to have a transmitting STATION on it 

I've been up here many times before on MTB's, but never on the road bike, so I decided it was time to put those demons to bed, although I could have picked a cooler day TBH

*the windmill was actually taken on the approach road to HAIGH HALL Country Park in Wigan though.













The plaque in picture 3 is a memorial to GEORGE HENDERSON who was murdered on these moors in 1838! The full inscription reads;
_"In memory of George Henderson Traveller Native of Annan Dumfrieshire who was barbarously murdered on Rivington Moor at Noonday November 9th 1838 in the 20th year of his age."_


----------



## John Shingler (1 Jun 2014)




----------



## Peteaud (1 Jun 2014)

With my crocked back, no cycling at the moment, but a gentle walk to the beach produced this...


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jun 2014)

great bimble with my sis from liverpool to southport today, ride had a bit of everything, roads, coastal paths, sandy tracks, fireroad, and the beach!


----------



## mark c (2 Jun 2014)

A Trek on the Exe


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> great bimble with my sis from liverpool to southport today, ride had a bit of everything, roads, coastal paths, sandy tracks, fireroad, and the beach!
> 
> View attachment 46647



Later in the ride, upon entering a treeline trail along the forest south of Southport, my hybrid/roadster/flatbarred cross bike/daily and nightly commuter/century companion was referred to by a bunch of dedicated teenage MTBers, as "that beast 'Dale; look at that Cannondale, it's a beast" - that was one of many ride highlights


----------



## Adam1965 (2 Jun 2014)

Day out at RAF Cosford today


----------



## Learnincurve (4 Jun 2014)

From my ride yesterday. Taken with the fujifilm x100 because the light was too dull to justify any faffing around bringing other lenses.


----------



## bigjim (4 Jun 2014)

Nice to see somebody using film.


----------



## Haitch (4 Jun 2014)

Lodgings in Aarhus, Denmark.


----------



## Learnincurve (4 Jun 2014)

Me? I'm afraid not on these two although I still do now and again. The X100 is deliberately designed to be as close to film as possible though, stick it in iso 3200 and you can't really tell the difference between pushed film. Alongside the x100 I have two sets of gear based around lenses. my M4/3 cameras and leica/telephoto set and my sony/minolta set with my macro lens and the old beercan minolta lenses I was given in the late 80s/early 90s by my grandpa. 

If anyone is looking to upgrade from mobile and wants a small light and cheap set up they don't have to worry about then my recommendation is the micro four thirds Panasonic G1 (£70) and sigma 19 mm 2.8. (£125) They are fast as anything and sharp as a tack, the 60mm is also good. I say the G1 because it had a feature that was stopped in all the others that came after it and it's the ability to take black and white pictures in the raw as well as jpeg and am of the opinion that every m4/3 shooter should own it. Basically other cameras will just bring the cameras saturation down, this is one of the very few that will take the photo _in_ black and white and you can see it in the viewfinder, which isn't as brilliant as the newer ones but you get used to it. I usually use the G1 when taking black and white over my Olympus EM-5 because there is something about them that you can't recreate in any other camera.


----------



## bigjim (4 Jun 2014)

I thought Fujifilm was a 35mm film not a camera. Doohhh


----------



## F70100 (5 Jun 2014)

John Shingler said:


>



Would appreciate knowing the location of this caff.


----------



## F70100 (5 Jun 2014)

Sadly, cycling free content in this selection from my recent travels. I'm doing the Way of the Roses route at the end of this month so hope to be able to have some more suitable content then. In the meantime:

From Glasgow: The Waverley getting her pre season spruce-up






A combination you don't want to think of from this building in the Tobacco Quarter...







Mont Blanc:






The pinnacles on the ridge behind the summit ridge look particularly imposing. Do they have a name?


----------



## welsh dragon (5 Jun 2014)

Today I spent a very pleasant hour watching Mr WD flounder around in the pond trying to clear it of weeds and debris


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Jun 2014)

Adam1965 said:


> Day out at RAF Cosford today



English Electric Lightning? had an Airfix kit of it as a kid, was lucky enough to see one fly at an airshow, they would do near vertical climbouts, amazing sight and sound.

We built some good aircraft...........


----------



## John Shingler (5 Jun 2014)

F70100 said:


> Would appreciate knowing the location of this caff.



http://www.canopyandstars.co.uk/britain/england/devon/hookhill-plantation/big-sky-retreat


----------



## F70100 (5 Jun 2014)

John Shingler said:


> http://www.canopyandstars.co.uk/britain/england/devon/hookhill-plantation/big-sky-retreat



Thanks John - didn't realise it was a holiday rental but looks like a fab place to stay.


----------



## wait4me (6 Jun 2014)

The traffic shows why I prefer to avoid the A17 and stay on local roads.









Plus on those local roads you meet very interesting characters


----------



## John Shingler (6 Jun 2014)

I need to do something with that saddle


----------



## F70100 (6 Jun 2014)

Out today to Flatford Mill and Kersey. No prizes in the spot the difference competition


----------



## Adam1965 (6 Jun 2014)

Gentle ride around Tatton Park today


----------



## Adam1965 (6 Jun 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> English Electric Lightning? had an Airfix kit of it as a kid, was lucky enough to see one fly at an airshow, they would do near vertical climbouts, amazing sight and sound.
> 
> We built some good aircraft...........



Yes we did indeed build some great aircraft,here's a few more pictures for you, apologies for the poor quality, some idiot had his finger over the lens , they have done a great job at Cosford in the way they have the aircraft displayed, this is how I remember the Lightning from the many air shows I attended as a boy, going straight up!, if you get a chance to go its free entry and only £3.50 to park all day!

That Rb211 engine is huge!


----------



## Sara_H (6 Jun 2014)

Me and Betty went for a pootle up the Monsal Trail and back. This was taken during the Diet Coke break.


----------



## Mojonaut (6 Jun 2014)

Adam1965 said:


> Yes we did indeed build some great aircraft,here's a few more pictures for you, apologies for the poor quality, some idiot had his finger over the lens , they have done a great job at Cosford in the way they have the aircraft displayed, this is how I remember the Lightning from the many air shows I attended as a boy, going straight up!, if you get a chance to go its free entry and only £3.50 to park all day!
> 
> That Rb211 engine is huge!



Been Cosford a few times when the R/C model show is on, always take a look around the hangers, the TSR2 always impresses me.


----------



## bigjim (7 Jun 2014)

My youngest son got married. They are not very conventional though.


----------



## wisdom (7 Jun 2014)

Well its a picture from yesterday but took my 18month grandaughter to the local park and met this cheeky chappie.She loved it


----------



## simon.r (7 Jun 2014)

40 miles, first 20 dry, second 20 the heavens opened. It'll take longer for this lot to dry than it took for them to get wet


----------



## inkd (7 Jun 2014)

Family picnic at Hatchet pond, just outside of Beaulieu, New forest. Red arrows doing a display at Lymington.


----------



## mark c (8 Jun 2014)

Near Maiden Newton


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Jun 2014)

Out in Plymouth today, down by the Royal William Yard, Stonehouse...


----------



## VJOCK (8 Jun 2014)

Stratford greenway last weekend with the upwrongs


----------



## VJOCK (8 Jun 2014)

Today at tea shop


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Jun 2014)

Millennium View, Micklebring, South Yorkshire

On a clear day you can see the Emley Moor transmitter, and the hills of Stage 1&2 of this year's TDF


----------



## Learnincurve (9 Jun 2014)

I got a bit wet today


----------



## John Shingler (9 Jun 2014)

From the Wiggle Dragon Ride yesterday


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2014)

Bootiful!


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2014)

Optional goat accessory: £105.98


----------



## theloafer (10 Jun 2014)

result of last night's effort  one banana cake


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2014)

theloafer said:


> result of last night's effort  one banana cake
> 
> View attachment 47366



Yum! So that's on it way to me, right?


----------



## theloafer (10 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Yum! So that's on it way to me, right?


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Jun 2014)

Phase 2 of the Burton Wold (Northants.) Wind Farm

Whilst the first phase Windmill design had some aesthetic quality this new lot have all the charm of a box on top of a stick.


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Jun 2014)

theloafer said:


> result of last night's effort  one banana cake




Mmmmmmmmmmmm Cake


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Phase 2 of the Burton Wold (Northants.) Wind Farm
> 
> Whilst the first phase Windmill design had some aesthetic quality this new lot have all the charm of a box on top of a stick.



Interesting picture but!!


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Jun 2014)

Headed out today to the Viewtube Café then to Condor Cycles but not enough money for the New bike yet......going to have to wait or sell a Kidney !!!!!





[url=https://flic.kr/p/nW1vG4]

[/url]


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Jun 2014)

That looks like an expensive café stop.

If I have to spend over £1.50 I get grumpy  but luckily I live in South Yorkshire where a cup of tea is still 45p


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Jun 2014)

Alembicbassman said:


> That looks like an expensive café stop.
> 
> If I have to spend over £1.50 I get grumpy  but luckily I live in South Yorkshire where a cup of tea is still 45p


 You're right there that's why I can't afford a new bike yet !!!!


----------



## y2blade (12 Jun 2014)

15 miles last night


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2014)

Cool, my first real bike was a Spesh Hardrock!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2014)

Postman Pat


----------



## Big Nick (12 Jun 2014)

A trip to The Dales


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Jun 2014)

husband and neighbours dog. they look rather similar don't they!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> husband and neighbours dog. they look rather similar don't they!
> 
> View attachment 47572



Which one's which?!


----------



## bigjim (12 Jun 2014)

> result of last night's effort  one banana cake


Recipe, please?


----------



## mickle (12 Jun 2014)

Disability Roadshow in Doncaster. New works van! With tailgate! Woo!

On the downside - the marquee took off on a gust and scratched the new graphics. Boo.


----------



## VJOCK (14 Jun 2014)

The isla family. An expensive hobby!! Conc 14 conc 16(a friends who I finally
convinced to move away from cheap and nasty ton weight stuff) beinn20 small and latest Benin 24


----------



## VJOCK (14 Jun 2014)

Recent ride with the kids


----------



## John Shingler (14 Jun 2014)

theloafer said:


> result of last night's effort  one banana cake
> View attachment 47366



Perhaps a banana cake thread .....




Banana cake with walnuts and chocolate rolos


----------



## inkd (14 Jun 2014)

Loki the new cat started to chew my shoes


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Jun 2014)

Speedboats out on t' waterfront today in Liverpool!


----------



## y2blade (14 Jun 2014)

Lovely ride this afternoon, I missed any showers


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jun 2014)

Enjoying the view and contemplating the descent after an ascent of the Galibier.


----------



## Mojonaut (15 Jun 2014)

Joined the Leighton Bromswold Bikefest and did the 50 miler, good day out, nice ride around West Cambridgeshire. Lots of youngsters taking part which was good to see. 





Great BBQ and Beer tent ready for our return and here's my man with the burgers


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Jun 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Enjoying the view and contemplating the descent after an ascent of the Galibier.
> View attachment 47772


Now, these are hills!!!  Looked at some of your rides on Strava. Looks amazing.


----------



## sittingbull (15 Jun 2014)

A big dog spotted roaming in Cheshire yesterday:


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2014)

A race against the rain


----------



## sittingbull (15 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> A race against the rain


Who won?


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Jun 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Who won?



I'm glad to say I did. But only just.


----------



## Thomk (15 Jun 2014)

No idea except surprised not to see the pope sticking his head out of the roof


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Jun 2014)

More powerboating on the Mersey today!


----------



## mickle (15 Jun 2014)

Thomk said:


> View attachment 47825
> 
> 
> No idea except surprised not to see the pope sticking his head out of the roof


My mate has one of them - a 1986ish Nissan S Cargo (gettit?)


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Jun 2014)

Quick ride out tonight after some tyre-tweakage...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jun 2014)

Dusty. He's not too sure about my nice clean carpet, so has rubbed himself thoroughly all over it and now walked muddy footprints into the house as well... 
Still he is cute as anything and that head of his is the size of an adult wild rabbit!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (17 Jun 2014)

Today's simple pleasure


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (17 Jun 2014)

Seen in a Stromness shop window today






Interesting marketing ploy. I wonder if they do cycling clobber?


----------



## Mojonaut (18 Jun 2014)

road trip to Salcey Forest, nice cafe, lot's of cake and coffee


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Jun 2014)

Out at Saltash Passage, with Brunel's masterpiece in the background...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jun 2014)

Are they still building it?


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Are they still building it?



Repaint and restoration work. Brunel finished it in 1859.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (18 Jun 2014)

Early for work so went for an extended ride around Beverley Beck, gorgeous day.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jun 2014)

yup.


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2014)

The weather has been so nice here for the last few weeks, that the farmers are already cutting the grass to make hay.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2014)

Hmm. Didn't manage to get the bike in shot.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Jun 2014)

Beautifully green


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Jun 2014)

FTFY...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Jun 2014)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (20 Jun 2014)

Watched a documentary about building the Kelpies the other day, recorded from a few weeks back. Amazing.


----------



## Tom67 (20 Jun 2014)

One from Slovakia


----------



## jowwy (20 Jun 2014)

Me and my best friend in gods country


----------



## Nearly there (20 Jun 2014)

Coming down newlands pass today


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Jun 2014)

Tom67 said:


> One from Slovakia



Looks like Wales with less sheep.


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Jun 2014)

Today's Ride Out and yet another Café........!!!!!


----------



## VJOCK (21 Jun 2014)

Kings ash in the chilterns. Searching for non hilly route (physio requirement) is rather tricky when you live in the chiltern hills!!!


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Jun 2014)

Brighton seafront.. Taken the morning after L2B when I went for an early morning seaside stroll before the ride back...


----------



## migrantwing (21 Jun 2014)

Took a break on a short 20 miler yesterday to rehydrate and talk to the cows.

Stone - Seighford - Cold Meece - Mill Meece, Staffordshire


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jun 2014)

Williams chainset c1962...


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Jun 2014)

Firbeck Village South Yorkshire, typical type English scene, there's a pub 100yds away that serves warm beer too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Jun 2014)

One from my ride yesterday:




If it wasn't for the wheelie bin by the gate you'd think this was taken in the 1970s


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2014)

Was a little hilly today


----------



## inkd (22 Jun 2014)

Trying to get my son off the XBOX and get his confidence up so he can ride on the road.


----------



## John Shingler (22 Jun 2014)




----------



## stumpy66 (22 Jun 2014)




----------



## theloafer (22 Jun 2014)

no cycling today as these were just round the corner and g/f wanted to visit http://www.northernbygones.org.uk/events/ (and by the pub)


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Jun 2014)

Liverpool - Chester - Liverpool bike ride - 57 miles in today on the MTB tandem with the better half


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jun 2014)

jowwy said:


> Was a little hilly today
> 
> View attachment 48290
> View attachment 48291
> ...



Great scenery!


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Great scenery!


Didnt look it when i was climbing them there mountains either


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jun 2014)

Maybe you need a slower bike


----------



## jowwy (22 Jun 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Maybe you need a slower bike


Nope - just a smaller body aboard it lol


----------



## Tom67 (23 Jun 2014)

...heaven have fallen on the grass...


----------



## Tom67 (23 Jun 2014)

swl said:


> Looks like Wales with less sheep.


It could be. You can meet a deer on this meadow more likely than sheep


----------



## John Shingler (23 Jun 2014)

My pic of the daaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyy ...


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2014)

Took a few photos while I was out today. I have never been down these lanes before, so it was quite an experience for me.


----------



## Tom67 (23 Jun 2014)

Manínska Gorge


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Jun 2014)

Bit late but just got them my Pic from Saturday
Wiggle The Long One Sportive


----------



## John Shingler (25 Jun 2014)

Wee stop


----------



## apb (26 Jun 2014)

Paternity leave.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

I have 5 chickens and 1 duck. They spend theyre days roaming around the property eating literally anything they can physically get down they're necks


----------



## Learnincurve (26 Jun 2014)

One from my ride today


----------



## inkd (26 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> I have 5 chickens and 1 duck. They spend theyre days roaming around the property eating literally anything they can physically get down they're necks
> View attachment 48681


In the winter my wife makes our chooks mealworm porridge, you cant beat proper fresh eggs


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> In the winter my wife makes our chooks mealworm porridge, you cant beat proper fresh eggs



I know. There yummy, and the yolks are a really deep yellow, not like shop bought eggs. When i make cakes they are always yellow. They look odd they first few times you make cakes with them.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> ....There yummy........When i make cakes they are always yellow. They look odd they first few times you make cakes with them.


Yes but they're only once removed from mealworms, slow-worms etc. 
Can't they eat grain/seed and avoid the invertebrates?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

sittingbull said:


> Yes but only once removed from worms, slow-worms etc.
> Can't they eat grain/seed and avoid the invertebrates?



Not if you let them out to roam free. once They are out of the enclosure and roaming around, they will eat worms, slugs, flies, bugs, lizzards, and slow worms along with lots of other things. They also like certain fruits. Mine like bananas. Even if you keep them in an enclosuee, there will be bugs they can and will find and eat.

and they eat grains and corn as well as the above.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jun 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Not if you let them out to roam free. once They are out of the enclosure and roaming around, they will eat worms, slugs, flies, bugs, lizzards, and slow worms along with lots of other things. They also like certain fruits. Mine like bananas. Even if you keep them in an enclosuee, there will be bugs they can and will find and eat.
> 
> and they eat grains and corn as well as the above.




When I kept Orpingtons I used to feed them the mice that I caught in the shed. They would swallow them whole, like an owl would. But before this there would be a riotous 5 minutes of squabbling and chasing!


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> When I kept Orpingtons I used to feed them the mice that I caught in the shed. They would swallow them whole, like an owl would. But before this there would be a riotous 5 minutes of squabbling and chasing!



They do that with slow worms. If one catches one, they all run round trying to grab it off the one who has it. It's quite funny watching them chase the one round.


----------



## inkd (26 Jun 2014)

They do the same with plain spaghetti


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

inkd said:


> They do the same with plain spaghetti


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Jun 2014)

And in the winter I'd give them porridge for breakfast, how soft am I?


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> And in the winter I'd give them porridge for breakfast, how soft am I?



Very. Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## Tom67 (27 Jun 2014)

Little reward after hard ride


----------



## Eagone (27 Jun 2014)

22nd June - 50 Mile Great Nottingham Bike Ride

First organised ride - it was Brill


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Jun 2014)

Popped down to Robin Hood Airport to see XH558. Will hopefully see it at Waddington Air Show next week before T'Tour in Sheff.


----------



## wisdom (28 Jun 2014)

Sailpast today with the fleetwood crew


----------



## Alembicbassman (28 Jun 2014)

Fleetwood ! Great Fish and Chips , plus you can suck on a Fisherman's Friend at the factory


----------



## Obigone (29 Jun 2014)

Top of the climb from Glossop going over to Hayfield Sat. 3km straight up! Thought I'd never get there!


----------



## jowwy (29 Jun 2014)

The big man on eurosport - a TT'ing Tank


----------



## Alembicbassman (29 Jun 2014)

The big day approacheth...


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (29 Jun 2014)

I was down in Halifax the other day. I think some of the Tour de France riders are going to be furious when they see the hills on the route.


----------



## djb1971 (30 Jun 2014)

The sun is setting, hopes it's as nice tomorrow for the ride home.


----------



## welsh dragon (30 Jun 2014)

djb1971 said:


> The sun is setting, hopes it's as nice tomorrow for the ride home.



Beautiful photo. Wow.


----------



## Berties (30 Jun 2014)

Found a new use for my helmet!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## welsh dragon (1 Jul 2014)

Wales wouldn't be Wales without water.





And of course empty lanes as well


----------



## John Shingler (1 Jul 2014)




----------



## _aD (1 Jul 2014)

Computers being taken to Jamie's Computers in Southampton for recycling. Double eco-friendly!


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jul 2014)

Just discovered Instagram, it's great as long as your basic photo is good!

I'm in reading today
today...


----------



## Mojonaut (1 Jul 2014)

John Shingler said:


>



You married your bike? congratulations


----------



## Mojonaut (1 Jul 2014)

Went out on the Mountain Bike to Cold Ashby (Northants.) and rode a short section of the Jurassic Way, this is the view from the top of Honey Hill, we used to fly radio controlled slope soaring gliders from up here. There was also a huge array of radio antennas visible at Rugby Radio Station, they all seem to have gone now and replaced with wind turbines.


----------



## Kins (3 Jul 2014)




----------



## jarle (3 Jul 2014)

My girlfriend went shopping for essentials...


----------



## John Shingler (3 Jul 2014)




----------



## _aD (4 Jul 2014)

jarle said:


> My girlfriend went shopping for essentials...


The focus wasn't quite right on this pic, the bell wasn't really centred and is a bit blurry. 2/5.


----------



## jayonabike (4 Jul 2014)

Night workers breakfast


----------



## John Shingler (4 Jul 2014)

the calm before the storm ....


----------



## inkd (4 Jul 2014)

First time out in the forest with my 79yr old father-in-law. It was only his second ride this year but he still managed 11 miles  He said he would have to use his shopping bike as his racer needs the gears sorting, I have not seen his racer yet but am keen to have a peek as it only comes out on "special occasions".


----------



## simon.r (5 Jul 2014)

This rather odd looking moth took up residence in my kitchen yesterday (it's been evicted now!):


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Jul 2014)

Gnats !


----------



## craigwend (5 Jul 2014)

TDF 5 7 2014 Masham

http://s156.photobucket.com/user/craigwend/slideshow/TDF 4 7 2014 Masham


----------



## jowwy (6 Jul 2014)

40miles on the 29er on the rural canal and cycle paths


----------



## simon.r (6 Jul 2014)

For various reasons I've not managed to get the TDF, but I'm getting in the spirit:


----------



## John Shingler (6 Jul 2014)

Isle of Wight yesterday


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 Jul 2014)

Backstage at the TDF Sheffield






Froome descending after Jenkin Rd


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Jul 2014)

That's an awesome photo.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Jul 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (7 Jul 2014)

More than 1 today cos it was awesome .....Stage 3 TDF Essex


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Jul 2014)

Headed into Town to see the TDF Stage 3 near Tower Hill.











https://flic.kr/p/ogMLFF


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (8 Jul 2014)

simon.r said:


> For various reasons I've not managed to get the TDF, but I'm getting in the spirit:
> 
> View attachment 49575



Your butter goes hard in the fridge too?


----------



## simon.r (8 Jul 2014)

swl said:


> Your butter goes hard in the fridge too?



Camembert innit


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Jul 2014)

Work took me here today - Lancaster Canal nr Crooklands, South Cumbria


----------



## djb1971 (8 Jul 2014)

Ffoeg said:


> Work took me here today - Lancaster Canal nr Crooklands, South Cumbria


Used to have a caravan near to there. There's BIG pike in that canal too.


----------



## simon.r (9 Jul 2014)

I've been off the bike for 2 weeks as I've been away from home and am in the time consuming process of moving house. I have a very dodgy knee (arthritic and limited movement) which seizes up if I don't ride. Add to that a couple of minor knocks recently and my knee was very stiff and sore. 

I got out on my bike on Monday and was in significant pain, to the point where I was beginning to wonder if my cycling days were over

I had to force myself out today as I didn't want to discover that my knee was still very painful. Havving girded my loins I managed a very slow 15 miles. The pain was a lot less than Monday and was bearable. I'm hoping that a few more rides and I'll be back to normal. 

So, my picture of the day is below. It's not very exciting, but the amount of pleasure I got from sitting in the sunshine with a bacon cob and a cup of tea, having ridden 8 miles to get to that point and knowing that the return journey was going to be ok and that my cycling days are far from over, was immense


----------



## Mojonaut (9 Jul 2014)

simon.r said:


> I got out on my bike on Monday and was in significant pain, to the point where I was beginning to wonder if my cycling days were over



been having trouble with numb hands lately on longish rides (>40miles.... long for me), changing gear was very difficult at times, seemed to have no strength in my fingers to push the shifters over.

Think if it continues to get worse I could go electric shifters and if the knees do start up then I saw a pic of an electric mountain bike in my Facebook feed today, so there are options albeit expensive ones to keep on the road.

Bacon bap looks good


----------



## Tonirudolfvlaic (10 Jul 2014)

Gorgeous photos!

Toni Rudolf Vlaic


----------



## simon.r (10 Jul 2014)

How many keys?! Moving house tomorrow:


----------



## Nearly there (10 Jul 2014)

On the way back from Keswick today skiddaw int background nice 50 mile route


----------



## Nearly there (10 Jul 2014)

stage 2 in York kittel in yella went down with the missus


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jul 2014)

I took this photo while I was in town today. I thought it looked a bit sad. All the other gravestones were created by a stonemason, and this one looked decidedly home made. The only name I could make out was Reese and perhaps Jenkins, but even the engraving of the name was done by someone other than a stonemason.


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jul 2014)

Blatant posed shot of Jasmine!

She's a saucepot!


----------



## simon.r (10 Jul 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 50091
> 
> Blatant posed shot of Jasmine!
> 
> She's a saucepot!



You do like your new bike don't you?! Jasmine!!??


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Jul 2014)

Nothing better than a refreshing pineapple whilst cycling on a hot day


----------



## Learnincurve (12 Jul 2014)

Took the panasonic G1 with the sigma 30mm on it out today to renishaw hall for me lunch.






Art.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2014)

Learnincurve said:


> Took the panasonic G1 with the sigma 30mm on it out today to renishaw hall for me lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is it?


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2014)

The moon and a feather


----------



## Learnincurve (12 Jul 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> The moon and a feather



The missing hammer makes it all deep like.


----------



## welsh dragon (12 Jul 2014)

I took this photo a couple of days ago. It shows an outcrop of rock in an otherwise quite open expanse


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jul 2014)

Carnival day in Liverpool!


----------



## theloafer (12 Jul 2014)

was over Stockton way this morning lots of cyclists about as it was http://events.stockton.gov.uk/cycle-rides/stockton-sportive/


----------



## VJOCK (13 Jul 2014)

Chiltern cycle fest 100 mile cyclists


----------



## Geoff Crowther (13 Jul 2014)

My best pal, Tilly, on Featherbed Moss yesterday morning. On our way home from an overnight camp on Bleaklow. She carried her own food, water and, essential for a muddy-water lovin' lab, towel! Bless her.




For more, see here http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/a-short-sharp-camp-on-bleaklow.160424/


----------



## John Shingler (13 Jul 2014)




----------



## jowwy (13 Jul 2014)

The revamped 29er with enve carbon forks and drop bar extensions






The mountain climb back home


----------



## VJOCK (13 Jul 2014)

Vjock family bikes out at chiltern festival 8 bikes/trikes in total. 
Great day bar two punchers


----------



## young Ed (13 Jul 2014)

wheelies aren't meant to go that high! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## VJOCK (13 Jul 2014)

it did stop kiddies trying to climb into them. Although one youngster tried to get on the tandem. He got a shock when it moved!!
Good day had and prizes won for all trikes linked together!!! Under the


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Jul 2014)

Me Mam's new old dog, Tilly...


----------



## AndyWilliams (15 Jul 2014)

3narf said:


> Here's my picture of the day from Wednesday. It's a bit King Billy in the van this time of year.



Looks like fun, although I would swap that bike with an MTB. And warm clothes.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (17 Jul 2014)

A short, sweet ride this morning. Over the hill from Disley to Whaley Bridge. Blissful!


----------



## Geoff Crowther (18 Jul 2014)

Thanks for all those likes, people. My first clunky attempts with the customisable self-timer on my new camera.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jul 2014)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Thanks for all those likes, people. My first clunky attempts with the customisable self-timer on my new camera.




Cunning Geoff, I was wondering.....

Tell me it was your 27th attempt?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (19 Jul 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Cunning Geoff, I was wondering.....
> 
> Tell me it was your 27th attempt?


Sorry, Dave. It was literally the first time I've used it. HOWEVER the self timer function WAS set to take ten shots. This was the only successful one (I wasn't in the rest )


----------



## VJOCK (19 Jul 2014)

Ride to the park and beyond


----------



## SLICE OF HEAVEN (20 Jul 2014)




----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2014)

Stuck behind this lot was not a good start to todays ride


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jul 2014)

Having to look at all those Lardy behinds @jowwy must have been difficult!


----------



## kurt909 (20 Jul 2014)




----------



## jowwy (20 Jul 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Having to look at all those Lardy behinds @jowwy must have been difficult!


There was around 500 of them - no signs up of a closed road until i got to it, then had 3km of weaving through the group til i got fully clear. Even had some crowds chearing me on at the end of the closed road


----------



## John Shingler (20 Jul 2014)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jul 2014)

More an annoyance than anything else. I live in the same road as some car dealerships and the parking is insane during the day, which is why the council gave us a disabled bay for my wife. This was pretty much ignored by the workers until Traffic Wardens started giving out tickets (leading to one woman hammering at the door and screaming abuse at me!!). Today I found this -










I can't even open the tailgate, far less get the wheelchair in.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jul 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (22 Jul 2014)

You should've utilised the white line L

ARS'OLE

Edit, don't know if the swear filter will block it with the added H


----------



## SLICE OF HEAVEN (22 Jul 2014)

Never 


swl said:


> More an annoyance than anything else. I live in the same road as some car dealerships and the parking is insane during the day, which is why the council gave us a disabled bay for my wife. This was pretty much ignored by the workers until Traffic Wardens started giving out tickets (leading to one woman hammering at the door and screaming abuse at me!!). Today I found this -
> 
> View attachment 51099
> 
> ...


Never Underestimate the power of stupidy


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Jul 2014)

djb1971 said:


> You should've utilised the white line L
> 
> ARS'OLE
> 
> Edit, don't know if the swear filter will block it with the added H




I never left enough space.

Bit like the driver really


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Jul 2014)

Actually taken yesterday, but town cycles in Liverpool


----------



## Berties (22 Jul 2014)

On the back road from kings sombourne to Farley mount near Winchester , fields of blood red poppies, also seen the pale purple variety , believe they are for pharmaceutical use


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jul 2014)

Sun is blazing, stopped to assist a young couple sort our loose handlebars and got to see the steam train at Avon valley


----------



## Sillyoldman (22 Jul 2014)

Brahic, Ardeche


----------



## F70100 (23 Jul 2014)

Great Ouseburn, Vale of York in the week before some bike race that happened to be passing nearby


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2014)

Baked today


----------



## numbnuts (23 Jul 2014)

Berties said:


> View attachment 51114
> 
> On the back road from kings sombourne to Farley mount near Winchester , fields of blood red poppies, also seen the pale purple variety , believe they are for pharmaceutical use


I saw that field the other day, but I didn't have my camera.


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2014)

The first photo shows the railway station in Mach. Its a great station, kept clean and well looked after.








the second photo is one I took in fridays ride. The sky turned very dark and to be honest even though I hate riding in the rain, I was actually hoping it would rain and cool everything down. Alas it didn't rain, and it was desperately hot and humid.


----------



## Mojonaut (23 Jul 2014)

Just back from a holiday in Jura, France out on the bikes nearly every day, so many pics of the day, here are just a few..... They'd had 5 days continuous rain before we arrived so the forest trails were lovely and muddy


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jul 2014)

Your 2nd and last photos are amazing. The colour of the sky in the 2nd photo is stunning.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jul 2014)

The book said stay hydrated when cycling on hot days


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jul 2014)

Met up with my friendly horse and her pals today -








I had no carrots, but an idea struck me -






Who knew horsies likes dextrose tablets?

Then I met a flying man -


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jul 2014)

swl said:


> Met up with my friendly horse and her pals today -
> View attachment 51346
> View attachment 51347
> 
> ...


the same people who know they like polo mints?


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jul 2014)

Aaaaaah! I didn't think. I had a tube of Trebor Extra Strong mints in my pocket that would have blown their fetlocks off. (whatever a fetlock is)


----------



## _aD (24 Jul 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> The first photo shows the railway station in Mach. Its a great station, kept clean and well looked after.



MAH CLUNCK ETH!



I feel better now.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

_aD said:


> MAH CLUNCK ETH!
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better now.



No MACH UNTH LETH


----------



## _aD (24 Jul 2014)

Stopped under the big tree in Sheet, East Hampshire, to have a read of a book I treated myself to. Hooked after the first page!


----------



## Sillyoldman (24 Jul 2014)

A few from today's ride. First one seems to be the usual two wheel transport in this hill sorry mountain top village. Second is a top the steep descent, third is a steep route through the village and fourth is where I took my old girl for a paddle in my secret Ardeche river.


----------



## Bryony (24 Jul 2014)

swl said:


> Aaaaaah! I didn't think. I had a tube of Trebor Extra Strong mints in my pocket that would have blown their fetlocks off. (whatever a fetlock is)


When I had horses I had one that loved Trebor Extra Strong mints! One of my others did not and if you gave him one he'd spit it out right at your face!!


----------



## _aD (24 Jul 2014)

Sillyoldman said:


> A few from today's ride. First one seems to be the usual two wheel transport in this hill sorry mountain top village. Second is a top the steep descent, third is a steep route through the village and fourth is where I took my old girl for a paddle in my secret Ardeche river.



She looks like a bike owned by someone who likes cycling, rather than owning the latest, greatest and most mind-bogglingly expensive.


----------



## Sillyoldman (24 Jul 2014)

_aD said:


> She looks like a bike owned by someone who likes cycling, rather than owning the latest, greatest and most mind-bogglingly expensive.



Ha ha, maybe not if I was a rich man! Seriously, she does everything I need a bike to do even if she is a bit heavy to get over these holiday hills. That said It would do no harm for me to lose a few more pounds.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jul 2014)

This is probably the poshest building in Mach. Its called the Plas and houses art gallery/arty farty type stuff and a cafe





i took this photo on tuesday.


----------



## Mojonaut (24 Jul 2014)

Rode through Irthlingborough today, notice a number of flyers attached to most of the trees, a closer look showed they were memorials to fallen soldiers in WW1.

Rather poignant as we'd stopped at Vimy Ridge on our way home from Jura.













Canadian National Vimy Memorial ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canadian_National_Vimy_Memorial )


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (24 Jul 2014)

Sillyoldman said:


> View attachment 51385
> View attachment 51386
> View attachment 51387
> View attachment 51388
> A few from today's ride. First one seems to be the usual two wheel transport in this hill sorry mountain top village. Second is a top the steep descent, third is a steep route through the village and fourth is where I took my old girl for a paddle in my secret Ardeche river.



I visited the Ardeche 30-odd years ago. Stunning cycling country


----------



## AndyWilliams (25 Jul 2014)

Shepperton lock


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Jul 2014)

Down in the Dukeries North Notts.


----------



## djb1971 (27 Jul 2014)

Passed this on the way home today.


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Jul 2014)

noticed this info board on my route from Gaydon to Milton Keynes yesterday.

I hadn't noticed the date to be honest. 545 years to the day since the battle!

in an aside, I had been chatting to my daughters recently about road and place names, and realised that the road that this image was taken on was called welsh lane - maybe something to do with some of the soldiers that took part in the battle under the Earl of Pembroke, the lane runs for a good 10 miles towards Syresham. finding these links are part of what I like about cycling.

anyway, here it is.


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Jul 2014)

At Monsal Head this morning, fabulous view.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Jul 2014)

@NorvernRob how far is that from Sheffield?


----------



## NorvernRob (27 Jul 2014)

Cycleops said:


> @NorvernRob how far is that from Sheffield?



It's around 22 miles from my house, but I live at the other side of Sheffield. From Sheffield centre it's around 15 miles, not far at all. We went to Bakewell after that, did a couple of hills on the other side then headed back. 

https://www.strava.com/activities/171526839


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Jul 2014)

Usually an ice cream van next to the pub, good excuse for a raspberry ripple after the hill climb.


----------



## craigwend (27 Jul 2014)




----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jul 2014)

A car trip to Aldeburgh today in the rain for me and Mrs Dave..... Rubbish weather!


----------



## kurt909 (28 Jul 2014)

Attempted a panorama..


----------



## Glow worm (28 Jul 2014)

Great sunset tonight here in the flatlands. Took some pics from my bedroom window, but they don't do it justice- looked like the sky was catching fire!


----------



## oldfatfool (29 Jul 2014)

A couple of the fantastic roads found on a recent ride in the Dales


----------



## thecube (29 Jul 2014)




----------



## gds58 (29 Jul 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Had a great non-bike day at Liverpool Docks...
> View attachment 46239


Stunning picture1 Don't you just love Birds of prey, they always look like they want to kill you!


----------



## gds58 (30 Jul 2014)

Nearly there said:


> View attachment 50088
> View attachment 50088
> stage 2 in York kittel in yella went down with the missus


Jeesus, I misread that the first time and I thought - that's mighty generous of you to let Marcel do that to your missus


----------



## thecube (30 Jul 2014)

Blencathra in the Lake District.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2014)

thecube said:


> Blencathra in the Lake District.


which lake is that? out of curiosity (just can't place it - having one of those days...)


----------



## thecube (30 Jul 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> which lake is that? out of curiosity (just can't place it - having one of those days...)


 
Well it is Derwent Water, so that means the picture is of Skiddaw (I think) not Blencathra, although they are side by side! My Mistake.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jul 2014)

thecube said:


> Well it is Derwent Water, so that means the picture is of Skiddaw (I think) not Blencathra, although they are side by side! My Mistake.


Ahhh - that's why I could not place the lake... I was suspecting it was Skiddaw but it is a very long time since I last climbed Skiddaw, err, as in more than 20 years ago.... Skiddaw would make much more sense!


----------



## thecube (30 Jul 2014)

Now I remember, it was taken from the boat on the lake after a walk up Cat Bells. A lovely part of the world.


----------



## 3narf (30 Jul 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Looks like fun, although I would swap that bike with an MTB. And warm clothes.



It's no fun! And it looks like I have the same thing in store for this coming winter...


----------



## RussellZero (30 Jul 2014)

thecube said:


> Blencathra in the Lake District.



Wow. Must visit. Can hardly believe places like that exist!


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Jul 2014)

Here's another view of it...


----------



## thecube (31 Jul 2014)

Yes both Skiddaw and Blencathra are well worth a visit. Skiddaw looks a giant paw from a distance!
Here is today's pic.


----------



## lukasran (31 Jul 2014)

checking out guided busway construction near Leigh. should be a good strava segment with a nice layer of tarmac.


----------



## djb1971 (31 Jul 2014)

Just found this hiding under the tree, sheltering from the rain.


----------



## PK99 (31 Jul 2014)




----------



## thecube (1 Aug 2014)

On Kefalonia or maybe Zante, can't remember which!


----------



## thecube (1 Aug 2014)

OK, so it's 2 pics today and the image resolution is poor, buit this one always puts a smile on my face!


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 Aug 2014)

Zante, we honeymooned there.
Gorgeous island 


thecube said:


> On Kefalonia or maybe Zante, can't remember which!


----------



## F70100 (1 Aug 2014)

Very useful these workstands. I did get a bit hot and bothered after todays ride. Soon cooled down under that though!


----------



## Basil.B (2 Aug 2014)

Pass this often out on my usual loop.


----------



## thecube (3 Aug 2014)




----------



## craigwend (3 Aug 2014)

riding through time & space ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Aug 2014)

In no way representative of the weather we have had today but...


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> In no way representative of the weather we have had today but...
> 
> View attachment 52361
> View attachment 52362




Satnav, 
They are stunners!
2nd one wins.


----------



## bengdis (5 Aug 2014)

A ride out on the new Galaxy plus. Had a great day - but a sore bum after wearing in the new brooks saddle!!!


----------



## thecube (5 Aug 2014)

Oh just in case anyone was wondering, my photo above is of the Fairfield Horseshoe from lake Windermere. A wonderful walk from Ambleside. I hope to be running it when I visit next month.


----------



## bengdis (5 Aug 2014)

@Basil.B where is that? I recognise it!!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Aug 2014)

bengdis said:


> @Basil.B where is that? I recognise it!!!


at a guess 15 miles from Banbury on NCR 5.


----------



## bengdis (5 Aug 2014)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn with your tag line under you're username I'm not trusting you, even if the sign does say that


----------



## uphillstruggler (5 Aug 2014)

found this in a skip today so I thought I would post it here. we were working on site getting rid of stuff and one of the lads said that there were a couple of bikes in the metal skip. I had a look and this was in it so I asked the site guy if it was alright to take and he said yes, they cleared out the bike shed of bikes that hadn't moved for a year or two, this was covered in a green slime so a few wipes with some multi tack wipes revealed this. I threw the wheels back into the skip which proved to be a mistake really.

the other was a knackered old Peugeot mountain bike which I didn't bother with.

it will be winging its way to a mate of mine to add the necessaries. everything works fine on it. needs a bottom bracket, but he has the chainset and wheels that will be transferred from a donor bike.

would have done it up myself but its an XL so a bit too big for me.


----------



## Basil.B (6 Aug 2014)

bengdis said:


> @Basil.B where is that? I recognise it!!!


Just past Wootton, Tew Lane near Glympton Farm.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (7 Aug 2014)

No idea of the species, but pretty


----------



## Bryony (7 Aug 2014)

speedfreak said:


> No idea of the species, but pretty
> View attachment 52712


That is a Peacock Butterfly! Beautiful


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2014)

again, no idea on the species.. but think this one is probably a moth. very small (10mm long at the most and perhaps 5-7mm wide) and resting on a small sage leaf...


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> again, no idea on the species.. but think this one is probably a moth. very small (10mm long at the most and perhaps 5-7mm wide) and resting on a small sage leaf...
> 
> View attachment 52716


Mint moth


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (7 Aug 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Mint moth


thank you - I hate/loath/detest not knowing what things are... much appreciated... And there is a marjoram plant right next to the sage...


----------



## djb1971 (7 Aug 2014)

I know because my garden gets lots of them, on the mint plant


----------



## John Shingler (8 Aug 2014)

Basil.B said:


> Pass this often out on my usual loop.
> View attachment 52289



Hi, where is it?


----------



## Mark999 (8 Aug 2014)

Just after her tune up - running nicely (new smell free tape too).


----------



## simon.r (10 Aug 2014)

A day off cycling yesterday, I got married!


----------



## djb1971 (10 Aug 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## F70100 (10 Aug 2014)

simon.r said:


> A day off cycling yesterday, I got married!



Hope you've gone out cycling today. Start as you mean to go on and all that 

Congrats to you both !!!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Aug 2014)

this one didn't quite work


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Aug 2014)

simon.r said:


> A day off cycling yesterday, I got married!
> 
> View attachment 52953


To be honest you just look like you're itching to go off for a ride.


----------



## wisdom (10 Aug 2014)

simon.r said:


> A day off cycling yesterday, I got married!
> 
> View attachment 52953


Congratulations too you both.Me and mrs wizz celebrate 26 years next week.Its been a long haul.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2014)

simon.r said:


> A day off cycling yesterday, I got married!
> 
> View attachment 52953



Many congratulations. I hope you'll both be very happy. Your new bride looks beautiful.


----------



## simon.r (10 Aug 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Many congratulations. I hope you'll both be very happy. Your new bride looks beautiful.



Thank you. She is!


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Aug 2014)




----------



## Dave 123 (10 Aug 2014)




----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 Aug 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> To be honest you just look like you're itching to go off for a ride.



Calling @Fnaar


----------



## thecube (12 Aug 2014)




----------



## craigwend (12 Aug 2014)

thecube said:


>



Is that a Brooks your sat on?

(It'll be fine in 500 miles ...)


----------



## robjh (13 Aug 2014)

Near Birdingbury, Warwickshire, at about 7 a.m.


----------



## robjh (15 Aug 2014)

Another Warwickshire picture, from an evening ride yesterday. The chimney of Southam cement works can be seen in the distance.


----------



## djb1971 (15 Aug 2014)

Who the **** forgets to put their shoes back on after a skinny dip


----------



## Mojonaut (15 Aug 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Who the **** forgets to put their shoes back on after a skinny dip



Someone who drowned??


----------



## djb1971 (15 Aug 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Someone who drowned??


I did think of a female Reggie Perrin when I saw them


----------



## craigwend (15 Aug 2014)

From the Muddy Waters* of the river Hull
*
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vvUZhAZTdOk


----------



## Lumiparta (15 Aug 2014)

well, it's 2 years old.. but it made my day today, when at last i've found time to work on these old photos.


day6-0036 by lumiparta, on Flickr


----------



## F70100 (16 Aug 2014)

Sadly not riding but hot off the press this morning:


----------



## Berties (16 Aug 2014)

Sign in the car park at port Isaac 
The phonetic capitals made me laugh so much , I had to have a pasty before I got back on my bike


----------



## Alembicbassman (16 Aug 2014)

A trip into Sheffield, roads still dreadful despite TDF hype.


----------



## craigwend (17 Aug 2014)

Sky ride Hull Jr testing out his skills ...


















I'm sure I saw the _lesser spotted admin ( @Shaun )_ ; though as rare a sighting as ...

UPDATE ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Aug 2014)

F70100 said:


> Sadly not riding but hot off the press this morning:
> 
> View attachment 53427
> View attachment 53428


Ålesund?


----------



## F70100 (18 Aug 2014)

Indeed, Alesund. A spectacular location but I hope it won't be a regular destination in the winter...


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2014)

The Romø causeway on the West coast of Denmark. One of those causeways where you only ride into a head wind, whichever way your going.





Steve


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (19 Aug 2014)

Some bugger's ran over your bike mate!


----------



## Bryony (19 Aug 2014)

The view from work today


----------



## sittingbull (19 Aug 2014)

Mum, Dad and the kids.......................................






Sefton Park Lake, South Liverpool.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Aug 2014)




----------



## Ajay (20 Aug 2014)

@Kympar


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> Some bugger's ran over your bike mate!


 
You got it wrong mate. In Denmark they only steal them a bit at a time and I am too poor to replace the bits so i just make do and mend. 

Steve


----------



## jowwy (21 Aug 2014)

Just a couple from my cruise around the med


----------



## thecube (22 Aug 2014)

Birmingham skyline from hotel.


----------



## thecube (22 Aug 2014)

From a Helvellyn triathlon.


----------



## Bryony (22 Aug 2014)

The real boss of my LBS!!
Henry the shop dog, chillin' out!!


----------



## Rafferty (22 Aug 2014)

My 2 year old Collie, not sleeping on the bed!


----------



## F70100 (23 Aug 2014)

Strictly, they are pictures of yesterday; had a little trip along the Rhine and a ride on a boat with a rented BSO.


----------



## John Shingler (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## VJOCK (23 Aug 2014)

Holiday in Sherwood Forest area. Lovely trails to test out with new tyres.


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## Nearly there (23 Aug 2014)

A ride up the coast with the missus overlooking the solway forth to that there Scotland.


----------



## gds58 (23 Aug 2014)

'Air Travel' over Norfolk. I took the picture of the balloon and only afterwards when looking at the image on screen did I notice the passenger plane thousands of feet above it in the same frame as the balloon!!

Graham


----------



## AndyWilliams (24 Aug 2014)




----------



## Mark White (24 Aug 2014)

View from a bridge on the outward run today. Nicely overcast at 7:30am, though the hazy clouds didn't last a lot longer...


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Aug 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (24 Aug 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (24 Aug 2014)




----------



## Lilliburlero (24 Aug 2014)

Yes, I am the scruffiest organism on Planet Earth 

...And that £229 Carrera Subway (little donkey) with the fork upgrade (that my brother-in-law fitted for me) is much more fun than the £450 Boardman. It actually rolls better than the Boardman . If I get the chance i`ll make a vid to prove it.


----------



## John Shingler (24 Aug 2014)




----------



## VJOCK (24 Aug 2014)

Day at sherwood
Go ape junior for boys and mrs vjock( mr vjock not keen on heights) followed by adventure trail (blue) followed by play park and Robin Hood den followed by mtb practice skills. Tandem with trail gator interesting on the trail... And trailgator states avoid bumps!!!!!. Well done the forestry commission for a great day out .


----------



## Nitram55 (24 Aug 2014)

From today's ride in the woods.


----------



## John Shingler (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## Bryony (25 Aug 2014)

Have I got grass stuck in my teeth?


----------



## thecube (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## thecube (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## Nearly there (28 Aug 2014)

Maryport west Cumbria


----------



## Batgirl (28 Aug 2014)

Amazing pics on here! 




My turn around point tonight.. The Gower Estruary in SW Wales (from cycle path between Pembrey and Burry Port).


----------



## John Shingler (29 Aug 2014)

_*View from the top of Col du Galibier*_


----------



## djb1971 (29 Aug 2014)

John Shingler said:


> View attachment 54596
> 
> _*View from the top of Col du Galibier*_


Will you bugger off with these sunny continental shots!

Next time go to Rhyl or Blackpool


----------



## John Shingler (29 Aug 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Will you bugger off with these sunny continental shots!
> 
> Next time go to Rhyl or Blackpool


...going home tomorrow ...Wales in a couple of weeks


----------



## djb1971 (29 Aug 2014)

John Shingler said:


> ...going home tomorrow ...Wales in a couple of weeks


Back to normal then


----------



## John Shingler (29 Aug 2014)

Sure am


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2014)

John Shingler said:


> Sure am




John,

In all these pictures I really have to commend you for keeping your car out of the shot in every photo. Do you use an estate car to carry your bike to the top of the mountain or is it on a rack on the back of the car?


----------



## John Shingler (31 Aug 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> John,
> 
> In all these pictures I really have to commend you for keeping your car out of the shot in every photo. Do you use an estate car to carry your bike to the top of the mountain or is it on a rack on the back of the car?



Who said I rode up them? ...A rack on the back


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (31 Aug 2014)

My picture today is a moving one - my first ever upload to Youtube! I've posted pics before of the chap with his microlight that I see from time to time. When I was passing today, it looked like he was about to take off so I filmed it. Unfortunately he was just warming up but he came over for a blether. Turns out he was just waiting for his mate and the pair of them were about to go flying around the Western Isles! Great day for it and I'm so-oooo jealous. I reckon microlights are the bicycles of aviation.

Anyway - 


View: http://youtu.be/m4MQmQkvi0w


----------



## John Shingler (31 Aug 2014)

swl said:


> My picture today is a moving one



moving pictures ...whatever next


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Aug 2014)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Aug 2014)

Blasted hedge cuttings!


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Aug 2014)

2 trips out today.

Trip 1 - Planned tootle to Hicks Lodge was unceremoniously dumped due to running in to the Ashby and Willesley Vintage Festival.


----------



## AndyWilliams (31 Aug 2014)

Me today in Woowich - 36 miles on the MTB bythe time I got home


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Aug 2014)

Continued... WTH!


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 Aug 2014)

Trip 2 - A stones throw away from my back door, Cadborough Hill


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Sep 2014)

Just been out for a 15 mile ride...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Sep 2014)

Highland Perthshire Challenge.... the mighty PUCC train.....


----------



## AndyWilliams (2 Sep 2014)

Having my yearly treatment for a blood disorder. What a day.........back in again on the 30th.


----------



## bigjim (2 Sep 2014)

Enjoyed the club run Sunday.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 Sep 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Having my yearly treatment for a blood disorder. What a day.........back in again on the 30th.



Wishing you well, AW


----------



## John Shingler (2 Sep 2014)




----------



## AndyWilliams (2 Sep 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> Wishing you well, AW



Hey, thanks


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Sep 2014)

John Shingler said:


> View attachment 55043



just back from spain where I forgot to take an image of a very similar sign.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Sep 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> Having my yearly treatment for a blood disorder. What a day.........back in again on the 30th.


A like for sharing. I hope all went well (and will on the 30th too ).


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Sep 2014)

Work took me here today....






On the River Eden at Rockliffe


----------



## Peteaud (3 Sep 2014)

Out on my ride today, love the name.


----------



## jowwy (3 Sep 2014)

The tarmac on commuting duty


----------



## compo (3 Sep 2014)

It was a nice warm, sunny morning so I took a gentle bimble down to Epping Forest to check out a couple of fishing ponds.




l


----------



## Mojonaut (4 Sep 2014)

My spine and neck has been suffering from riding the hardtail across rutted fields so I treated myself to a new toy - it's luverly and smooth


----------



## Cycleops (4 Sep 2014)

John Shingler said:


> View attachment 55043


Does anyone take any notice?


----------



## John Shingler (4 Sep 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Does anyone take any notice?


I thought cyclists were given much more respect (and room). But this was Le Bourg-d'Oisans ..bit of a cycling mecca.


----------



## AndyWilliams (5 Sep 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> My spine and neck has been suffering from riding the hardtail across rutted fields so I treated myself to a new toy - it's luverly and smooth



That's nice. What model is this??


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Sep 2014)

AndyWilliams said:


> That's nice. What model is this??


Its a Trek Fuel EX7 29er


----------



## AndyWilliams (5 Sep 2014)

Proper nice bike that.


----------



## toeknee (5 Sep 2014)

Nice day off work today with mrs toeknee, decided to take our 9week old niece for a walk along New Brighton promenade
On the wirral, I have cycled along here a few times, and when mrs toeknee gets her pendleton brook hybrid that I'm going to buy her, I will be taking her here, for her first few rides to get used to it, and start off slowly with a few miles at a time.
Anyway decided to take a few pictures to show you all.
Cycle path.




Some views, with Liverpool in the background...





















Regards

Tony


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Sep 2014)

compo said:


> It was a nice warm, sunny morning so I took a gentle bimble down to Epping Forest to check out a couple of fishing ponds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And did you catch anything?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Sep 2014)

Deuchny Woods in Perth, cool September morning.


----------



## Mo1959 (6 Sep 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> View attachment 55288
> Deuchny Woods in Perth, cool September morning.


Love that wee touch of mist creeping through the trees. You are certainly making good use of the new cyclocross bike!


----------



## sittingbull (7 Sep 2014)

The Northern Kite Group were in evidence at Otterspool Prom this afternoon:


----------



## Nearly there (7 Sep 2014)

Harrington Workington west Cumbria looking across towards scotland cracking day.


----------



## sittingbull (7 Sep 2014)

....and a couple from the Tour of Britain:


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Sep 2014)

Out with the Kona again, on the Orchil muir. Some heavy going though.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (7 Sep 2014)

sittingbull said:


> The Northern Kite Group were in evidence at Otterspool Prom this afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 55464


No pigs ?


----------



## Lilliburlero (7 Sep 2014)

The Rat....


----------



## sittingbull (7 Sep 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> No pigs ?


That's what I thought at the time 

I've previously seen teddy bears and fish but no pigs


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Sep 2014)

Today I decided to go for a walk . Literally as soon as I open my front door I have beautiful views of the Powys countryside. The climb was brutal. Straight up, but the view was stunning. Its an 800 foot climb to get to this vantage point, but well worth the effort. In the far distance is cadr idris


----------



## DWiggy (9 Sep 2014)

Gorgeous...love cycling to work this time of year!


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Sep 2014)

My new mixer

OK its a GIF


----------



## YahudaMoon (9 Sep 2014)

OK its from TDF 2014

It was for someone I loved


----------



## ianrauk (9 Sep 2014)

View from my office window today..


----------



## thecube (9 Sep 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2014)

Taken with my iphone


----------



## welsh dragon (9 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Taken with my iphone



Thats a brilliant picture. I didn't think a picture on a phone would be that good.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Taken with my iphone



Fantastic.


----------



## djb1971 (9 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Thats a brilliant picture. I didn't think a picture on a phone would be that good.


I use a little lens attachment called an olloclip.


----------



## sittingbull (9 Sep 2014)

This is a Canada Goose in Calderstones Park, Liverpool:






I've seen birds with this wing deformity before and thought it was due to a flying accident or a predator. Only recently someone told me it's called Angel Wing and is believed to be due to a diet rich in carbs (such as white bread ). If it's treated early enough it appears reversible. Otherwise the bird is flightless and vulnerable to foxes etc.

No "likes" please


----------



## jowwy (9 Sep 2014)

Cav on the tumble at the tour of britain


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Sep 2014)

Taken on my lunchtime stroll round the block!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (11 Sep 2014)

ianrauk said:


> View from my office window today..
> 
> View attachment 55637



I'm sure I saw that Schooner leaving Lerwick harbour last week. Polish?


----------



## ianrauk (11 Sep 2014)

swl said:


> I'm sure I saw that Schooner leaving Lerwick harbour last week. Polish?




Yes it looked very clean. 

You are right, it is a Polish vessel, though couldn't make out the name of it.


----------



## Ajay (11 Sep 2014)

Down my 'scope today, a rare find for me - a pseudo scorpion. Yay!!


----------



## Ajay (11 Sep 2014)

And it's Welsh @welsh dragon !


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

Ajay said:


> And it's Welsh @welsh dragon !



It looks gross. Im not a fan of creepy crawly things. A welsh one eh?


----------



## Ajay (11 Sep 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> It looks gross. Im not a fan of creepy crawly things. A welsh one eh?


But it's tiny, a true mini beast!
You wouldn't like my job then - soil zoologist on the Welsh Countryside Survey. I look at little critters all day long!!


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Sep 2014)

Ajay said:


> But it's tiny, a true mini beast!
> You wouldn't like my job then - soil zoologist on the Welsh Countryside Survey. I look at little critters all day long!!



It must be an interesting job .seriously, I'm not taking the mick or anything.


----------



## bigjim (11 Sep 2014)

Ajay said:


> But it's tiny, a true mini beast!
> You wouldn't like my job then - soil zoologist on the Welsh Countryside Survey. I look at little critters all day long!!


Sounds like a great job. I'd love it.


----------



## Peteaud (11 Sep 2014)

Couple on the TOB today.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Sep 2014)




----------



## Dibs (11 Sep 2014)

My cycle today...


----------



## Angry Blonde (11 Sep 2014)

Just a couple of pics on my travels the other day at chester le street to consett


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Taken with my iphone




Fantastic!
Will this gizmo fit on the 5c as well as s the 5s do you know?


----------



## djb1971 (12 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> Fantastic!
> Will this gizmo fit on the 5c as well as s the 5s do you know?


You can get them to fit any iphone Dave.


----------



## Cycleops (12 Sep 2014)

@Dave 123 here's a link for the olloclip http://www.amazon.com/olloclip-lens-system-iPhone-Black/dp/B00AFXUUV6


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Sep 2014)

Cycleops said:


> @Dave 123 here's a link for the olloclip http://www.amazon.com/olloclip-lens-system-iPhone-Black/dp/B00AFXUUV6



I'm more than tempted......


----------



## Cycleops (12 Sep 2014)

You could always consider the Sony Qx10 which will work on any Smartphone (except Windows) @Dave 123 .It clips on your phone, has it's own battery and communicates by WiFi with it.

*Sony Cyber-shot DSC-QX10*

*EDITOR RATING: FAIR*


​VIEW ALL 11 PHOTOS IN GALLERY
MSRP$249.99
LOWEST PRICE
Amazon
TOO LOW TO SHOW
B&H Photo-Video$168.00
+FREE SHIPPING


*PROS*
Sharp lens. 10x zoom range. Compact. On-camera shutter and zoom controls. Wi-Fi with NFC. iOS and Android compatibility.


*CONS*Image noise at moderate ISO settings. Live view feed can lag. Shutter lag when triggering from phone. Takes time to mount to phone. Slow startup compared to a standalone camera. No support for Windows Phone.
*BOTTOM LINE*
The Sony Cyber-shot DSC-QX10 is an add-on lens for use with smartphones. It's an example of a risky, forward-thinking concept, but some issues prevent us from recommending it.


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Sep 2014)

From todays beach rides






and


----------



## Nearly there (14 Sep 2014)

Enjoying the sun having a breather at caldbeck summit


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Sep 2014)

From yesterday


----------



## Bryony (14 Sep 2014)

The Viking Ship Hugin.

Its a replica of a Viking ship that sailed from Denmark to Thanet in 1949 to celebrate the 1500th anniversary of the invasion of Britain, the traditional landing of Hengist and Horsa and the betrothal of Hengist's daughter, Rowena, to King Vortigen of Kent.


----------



## thecube (15 Sep 2014)

Having a well earned drink at the top of the Wynrose pass and watching these guys suffer! To be honest they are coming from the easy side!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

I was just editing the pictures of our little trip up the Wrynose pass... I did try telling my OH that he needed to come back for another attempt at the photo, but he didn't hear me, so he claims!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (15 Sep 2014)

And the evidence that I made it to the top of both passes...





The too knackered to care pose.... (Wrynose Pass summit)





And I am definitely going to be in this photo pose... (Hardknott Pass summit)


----------



## Mojonaut (17 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> And the evidence that I made it to the top of both passes...



Yeah with your bikes secured to the top of that car LOL


----------



## djb1971 (18 Sep 2014)

Autumn is coming


----------



## Wheezy Rider (18 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Autumn is coming


That is a STUNNING photo. Textures absolutely right. What was the kit you used?


----------



## djb1971 (18 Sep 2014)

Wheezy Rider said:


> That is a STUNNING photo. Textures absolutely right. What was the kit you used?


Iphone 5


----------



## young Ed (18 Sep 2014)

showing all my best photography skills today on my commute





you can really see that i have just finished a gcse in photography! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## djb1971 (18 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> you can really see that i have just finished a gcse in GRAFFITI!
> Cheers Ed


Should've studied for a GCSE in English


----------



## Cyclist33 (18 Sep 2014)

Freedom is a warm September evening on a beautiful bike!


----------



## young Ed (18 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Should've studied for a GCSE in English


i can't see any problem in grammar/spelling in either my post or the graffiti? apart from the D and the R in hadrians being merged, oh and it all being in capitals, and no full stop 
Cheers Ed
P.S: did i forget to mention, it wasn't my graffiti!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> i can't see any problem in grammar/spelling in either my post or the graffiti? apart from the D and the R in hadrians being merged, oh and it all being in capitals, and no full stop
> Cheers Ed
> P.S: did i forget to mention, it wasn't my graffiti!


Scot's could be a clue...

apostrophes are belonging to, or missing a letter out...  and that is just a first glance at it before I go off to bed! (said a Scot living south of the border... )


----------



## djb1971 (18 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> i can't see any problem in grammar/spelling in either my post or the graffiti? apart from the D and the R in hadrians being merged, oh and it all being in capitals, and no full stop
> Cheers Ed
> P.S: did i forget to mention, it wasn't my graffiti!



We know it was you. It's just been on channel five news, you were caught on CCTV. 

Don't panic though, there's only eight people who watch channel five


----------



## young Ed (18 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> We know it was you. It's just been on channel five news, you were caught on CCTV.
> 
> Don't panic though, there's only eight people who watch channel five


erm....erm..... i have abn identical twin brother who also loves cycling rides with exactly the same shoes, lid and bike etc as me?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2014)




----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2014)

Devon, so wrong it might just be right!


----------



## Longshot (19 Sep 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> apostrophes are belonging to



Except for "its" of course - an exception that doesn't help learning the general rule any easier.


----------



## djb1971 (19 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 56768
> 
> 
> Devon, so wrong it might just be right!


A duck having a f*** from a c***. 

That's not something you see very day, not this far north of the border anyway!


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Sep 2014)

And that's why I love her!


----------



## young Ed (20 Sep 2014)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 56811
> 
> And that's why I love her!


where was that taken?
Cheers Ed


----------



## Pigo (20 Sep 2014)

toeknee said:


> Nice day off work today with mrs toeknee, decided to take our 9week old niece for a walk along New Brighton promenade
> On the wirral, I have cycled along here a few times, and when mrs toeknee gets her pendleton brook hybrid that I'm going to buy her, I will be taking her here, for her first few rides to get used to it, and start off slowly with a few miles at a time.
> Anyway decided to take a few pictures to show you all.
> Cycle path.
> ...


I cycled this on my recent JOGLE trip & I have to say that it was one of my favourite days! its a fantastic cycle route in a stunning part of the country :-)


----------



## smokeysmoo (21 Sep 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (21 Sep 2014)

Caught the sunrise this morning, very autumnal and misty.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Caught the sunrise this morning, very autumnal and misty.



Beautiful photos


----------



## BigAl68 (21 Sep 2014)

Some of the wife's chocolate that I have been assembling ainto Xmas wreaths and packaging for selfridges.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2014)

BigAl68 said:


> View attachment 56953
> 
> Some of the wife's chocolate that I have been assembling ainto Xmas wreaths and packaging for selfridges.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Sep 2014)

young Ed said:


> where was that taken?
> Cheers Ed



Wembury beach, Devon. On Friday.


----------



## jack smith (21 Sep 2014)

Top of crawleyside on the c2c whitehaven to tynemouth/sunderland


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Sep 2014)

Friday to Saturdays 24 hour overnight 150 mile bivi ride using quiet lanes and off road tracks from Stafford back home to Merseyside via the Tissington and Monsal Trails in Derbyshire. 

Saturday dawn at first light bivi spot photo = poor image quality





Monsal Trail before breakfast in Buxton


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2014)

Actually from yesterday, but the Navy Lynx doing its thang at Southport!


----------



## JoeyB (21 Sep 2014)

I got bored of fixing IT problems at work last week so decided to fix one of the guys bikes instead. He just got it and had a brake bleeding fail so offered to help him out.


----------



## Cyclist33 (21 Sep 2014)

Great use of time!


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Sep 2014)

Nuts oh hazelnuts. Free food courtesy of the National Forest


----------



## thecube (22 Sep 2014)

The fairfield Horseshoe just outside Ambleside. A 7h walk or a 2h run!


----------



## djb1971 (22 Sep 2014)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Sep 2014)

Work took me here today






Looking across the Eden Valley towards Cross Fell, from Wan Fell


----------



## Mojonaut (22 Sep 2014)

Road Trip out to Sharnbrook Beds. 

Gret 50miler ride, perfect weather in the warm Autumn sunshine almost no wind, doesn't get much better 

Church at Odell






Met this guy heading in the opposite direction, marvellous, don't think the cars were too impressed though


----------



## djb1971 (23 Sep 2014)

The flowers are starting to die off now the nights are closing in. 

Everywhere will be brown and grey soon


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Sep 2014)

Todays Breakfast at the Halfway point of Today's Ride
Southchurch Park Café Southend for anyone who's interested....


----------



## summerdays (25 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3296590, member: 9609"]found this little stowaway in my hair whilst gardening - seemed a pleasant enough little chap, or at least he didn't bite me which I always think is a plus point.
Anyone know who he is ?



[/QUOTE]
He is a thug - vine weevil. I'm surprised he didn't lie on his back and pretend to be dead. He usually eats plant leaves, not doing too much damage, but it's his off-spring that does most of the damage, eating plant roots! They make a good crunching sound when squashed!


----------



## djb1971 (25 Sep 2014)

[QUOTE 3296590, member: 9609"]found this little stowaway in my hair whilst gardening - seemed a pleasant enough little chap, or at least he didn't bite me which I always think is a plus point.
Anyone know who he is ?



[/QUOTE]

I've disposed of hundreds of the se this year. They've eaten all of my flowers in the garden. 

If you go out at night with a torch you'll see them crawling everywhere on the plants. 

As summer days says, the grubs are the ones to kill. They've gone through my wife's eucheras, that really sounds wrong doesn't it


----------



## jayonabike (25 Sep 2014)

I think the dogs melting


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Sep 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Sep 2014)

"Hydroelectricity?"


----------



## djb1971 (25 Sep 2014)

This hairpin was 42% according to Garmin. I think it was steeper!

It's hard to see it on the pics but the trees give you an idea.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Sep 2014)

S nuts for my Suns.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Sep 2014)

"Jumping Jehosophat"


----------



## John Shingler (28 Sep 2014)

That was close! ...could have squashed my bike ..phew!


----------



## John Shingler (28 Sep 2014)




----------



## wisdom (28 Sep 2014)

John Shingler said:


>


Really nice athmospheric photo.Would make a nice wallpaper


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Sep 2014)

The Cow Bay moose, Nova Scotia.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (29 Sep 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> "Jumping Jehosophat"
> View attachment 57633


Snap !!


----------



## John Shingler (29 Sep 2014)




----------



## Dan Ferris (30 Sep 2014)

Last remaining two lancasters at Southend Airport:










And this Sunday, Shoeburyness, Southend.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (2 Oct 2014)

How Nova Scotian is this ??


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Oct 2014)

Rutland Water - tried to make the most of the fabulous unseasonally warm weather while it lasts with ride around the reservoir and peninsula


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Oct 2014)

Stonking great boat on the ship canal this morning...


----------



## djb1971 (2 Oct 2014)

Unboxed and built today, off out on it tonight


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Unboxed and built today, off out on it tonight



So jealous. would love one but we don't have the terrain round here to justify one (well that's what I keep telling myself)


----------



## djb1971 (2 Oct 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> So jealous. would love one but we don't have the terrain round here to justify one (well that's what I keep telling myself)




They're not just for snow and extreme rough stuff. 

I'm using mine as a normal mtb and for bikepacking


----------



## wisdom (2 Oct 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> Rutland Water - tried to make the most of the fabulous unseasonally warm weather while it lasts with ride around the reservoir and peninsula
> 
> View attachment 58005


Just shows how dry Its been.Great picture


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2014)

@deptfordmarmoset 

That Grebe is back in the Creek.
Sorry for the not so great pic.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Oct 2014)

ianrauk said:


> @deptfordmarmoset
> 
> That Grebe is back in the Creek.
> Sorry for the not so great pic.
> ...


Excellent, Ian, I might pop out later to see whether it's still around. Though it's actually a little egret.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Excellent, Ian, I might pop out later to see whether it's still around. Though it's actually a little egret.




I thought Egrets are white with a feather crown? This fella is brown with no crown.

Edit: Ignore me : Just googled and found the Brown Egret :-)


----------



## clid61 (3 Oct 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Oct 2014)

Ah bless,my all time fave MTB tyre!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Oct 2014)

CX recce


----------



## Mojonaut (4 Oct 2014)

djb1971 said:


> They're not just for snow and extreme rough stuff.
> 
> I'm using mine as a normal mtb and for bikepacking



they do look fun


View: https://vimeo.com/107826210


not sure all that saltwater is a good thing though.


----------



## djb1971 (4 Oct 2014)

Mojonaut said:


> not sure all that saltwater is a good thing though.



Shouldn't worry about that, the rain will wash the salt off


----------



## djb1971 (5 Oct 2014)

Caught the sunrise today, it was a wee bit nippy oot!


----------



## djb1971 (5 Oct 2014)

Then the sun appeared, it wasn't any warmer!


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (5 Oct 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Excellent, Ian, I might pop out later to see whether it's still around. Though it's actually a little egret.



Ah egrets, I've had a few...


----------



## thecube (5 Oct 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Oct 2014)

Found this postmodernist bike at Tate Liverpool...


----------



## John Shingler (6 Oct 2014)

Sandown park race course


----------



## Octet (6 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Found this postmodernist bike at Tate Liverpool...
> View attachment 58277



Chains a bit slack....

Nice photo though, I like the low angle and your framing which gives the impression that the bicycle is riding into the shot (as well as exagerating the length).


----------



## John Shingler (6 Oct 2014)

Octet said:


> exagerating the length.



Hmmmm


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Oct 2014)

just off the smartphone this evening whilst out for walk...


----------



## T1PAU (7 Oct 2014)

My commute


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Oct 2014)

It must have taken some heat to bend girders like that.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Oct 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Oct 2014)

Taken whilst I was feeding the calf this morning. the fog is not far from rolling in now.
Sadly I couldn't do anything about the electric fence in the foreground until after the calf had finished feeding by which time the 'moment' had passed and the light was gone.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Oct 2014)




----------



## robjh (12 Oct 2014)

On Saturday I was in London on the way back from the Fridays' night ride to Felpham on the south coast, and had some time to kill between trains, so went to seek out Primrose Hill, which I had never been to despite living and cycling in London some years ago.

The views of the London skyline made it worth it.


----------



## Aaron Mc Connell (12 Oct 2014)

Nice ride to Newton Blossomville


----------



## Lilliburlero (12 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 58919



Love that look.


----------



## 13 rider (12 Oct 2014)

The cube
Bradgate park is lovely at this time of year I rode through on Saturday


----------



## djb1971 (13 Oct 2014)

Had two great days over the weekend in Wales, weather was like summer. Yesterday, I sat in the grass eating my lunch and watched grasshoppers! I've never seen grasshoppers in the middle of October before.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Oct 2014)

Bah-ck at work.... up a bit early this morning.


----------



## smokeysmoo (13 Oct 2014)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Oct 2014)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Bah-ck at work.... up a bit early this morning.
> View attachment 58977


Not much room to ride a bike on there! Lol.
Nice calm sea. Must actually be quite peaceful at times or is there always noise?


----------



## djb1971 (13 Oct 2014)

One from Sunday's epic


----------



## djb1971 (13 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3326462, member: 9609"]is that a Darlex in the trees ?[/QUOTE]
With me being over 40, I knew that steps and daleks were a good defence. With this one chasing me for well over 2 miles, I just couldn't find any steps! I decided to climb a bloody big cliff instead. It worked, for about 30seconds, then I remembered that daleks can fly now too!

EXTERMINATE!

Wish I'd put that effort on Strava!


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Oct 2014)

Aaron Mc Connell said:


> Nice ride to Newton Blossomville



Man of few words Mc Connell


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (14 Oct 2014)

My cycle being Quality Assured by a Cow on Ditton Common (Cambridge)


----------



## Aaron Mc Connell (14 Oct 2014)

SLOW???


----------



## Lilliburlero (14 Oct 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> My cycle being Quality Assured by a Cow on Ditton Common (Cambridge)




I.. must.. resist.. bad.. puns...

I can`t, I really really can`t 

Bullocks!
Cow horns would look good on your bike.
Ditton Common? looks like Huddersfield to me...
Looks cold out, bet it was Friesian...
Were you wearing a cycling Jersey?
etc etc etc 

Sorry.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (15 Oct 2014)

Lilliburlero said:


> I.. must.. resist.. bad.. puns...
> 
> I can`t, I really really can`t
> 
> ...



I will excuse your Pun's as I am giggling away as I could quote worse myself! thankfully to save my post from dissapearing I re-MOO'ved them 
Who Nose what he might of done if I hadn't got up after he mooched off...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2014)

Mo1959 said:


> Not much room to ride a bike on there! Lol.
> Nice calm sea. Must actually be quite peaceful at times or is there always noise?


No peace here Mo ! Full gas, always.


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Oct 2014)




----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Oct 2014)

How about a video of the day? Although TBH this was last Saturday.

LINKY


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (16 Oct 2014)

Grandad and grandson having fun


----------



## djb1971 (16 Oct 2014)

swl said:


> Grandad and grandson having fun
> 
> View attachment 59224




Grandad having more fun by the look of it


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2014)

Autumn is on the way and I actually wore a helmet :0)


----------



## gds58 (17 Oct 2014)

swl said:


> Grandad and grandson having fun
> 
> View attachment 59224


I never knew that 'Paddy' from Emmerdale was a CC member


----------



## simon.r (18 Oct 2014)

No idea who melfie is and unless they're going the long way round, a country lane in South Notts isn't on their route


----------



## simon.r (18 Oct 2014)

Perhaps ought to be in the football thread, but this, in a Nottingham pub, made me smile:


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Oct 2014)

Yesterdays pre admin ride





This mornings Strava segment hunting ride on the speed machine 





& The Old Coach Road


----------



## gds58 (19 Oct 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Yesterdays pre admin ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic images. Particularly like the first one under the bridge. You can't beat Black & White for impact.


----------



## Cyclist33 (19 Oct 2014)

Been riding n rambling in Morecambe and Carnforth this day, pleasant and random venture!


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Oct 2014)

3 from todays Merseyside Fat Bike beach and dunes ride


----------



## Peteaud (19 Oct 2014)

Lyme Regis, The Cobb.


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Oct 2014)

And another that I think I forgot to post up in August.






Sunset ride


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Oct 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> And another that I think I forgot to post up in August.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am seriously thinking about a Fat Bike, looks fun


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Oct 2014)

swl said:


> I am seriously thinking about a Fat Bike, looks fun



Fat bikes are great, but those on the photo are normal mountain bikes.
It maybe is the angle I took the shot from melting the back wheel into the frame


----------



## Cycleops (22 Oct 2014)

The DLR in south of the river. Taken on my sony RX100. No fancy photo manipulation programme, just a long shutter speed.


----------



## Cyclist33 (23 Oct 2014)




----------



## Nigel182 (23 Oct 2014)

A few today after a good session on the mountain bike at the Redbridge Cycle Track.



Untitled


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Oct 2014)




----------



## Cycleops (26 Oct 2014)

Like the correlation between the fancy lugs and fancy ironwork!


----------



## Mrs M (26 Oct 2014)

Looks like dad's army on wheels.


JohnClimber said:


> And another that I think I forgot to post up in August.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## John Shingler (26 Oct 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (26 Oct 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (26 Oct 2014)

New bikepacking kit testing shakedown ride


----------



## Berties (26 Oct 2014)

Hung outside a bar in Brugge ,just made me have a swift one!


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Oct 2014)

Cycled to Liverpool at 3am this morning, for something to do. Then the light this late afternoon over the Estuary was beautifully sad.


----------



## Cyclist33 (28 Oct 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

Some lovely light on the local river this morning...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Oct 2014)

OK slight edit reducing the contrast seems to have pulled a little more magic into it.


----------



## ska1903 (29 Oct 2014)

Lovely sunrise on my commute to work this morning.


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Oct 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> OK slight edit reducing the contrast seems to have pulled a little more magic into it.
> 
> View attachment 60237



I prefer the darker one.


----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Oct 2014)

Giant iguana


----------



## Cavalol (30 Oct 2014)

trek 4500discb by Cavlover1, on Flickr


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Oct 2014)

Cavalol, why did you post the photo of the TREK? Isnt that a reported stolen bike ?


----------



## Cavalol (30 Oct 2014)

Because it's one of my favourite pictures of that bike and because it might (if I'm lucky) jog someone's memory if they've seen it somewhere recently.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Oct 2014)

I took a liking to the yellow of these leaves...


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Oct 2014)

Autumn in Plymouth...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (31 Oct 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Autumn in Plymouth...


Are you playing that in the photo challenge comp... Bike and autumn must be taken in October ( this year) and comp closes tonight... There is a definite need for some quality images to be entered into the comp! 
www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge.9344/page-173#post-3355882


----------



## Geoff Crowther (31 Oct 2014)

Bit of a bimble around this morning, getting used to the new steed.
Up Dimpus Gate, down Maynestone Road into Chinley, Buxworth Basin and the canal towpath to New Mills then up the Sett Valley Trail back to Hayfield.






End of October and shorts and T shirt! 
Barmy or ... balmy.


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2014)




----------



## clid61 (31 Oct 2014)

Three ages of transport . Canal , railway and M6 . This afternoon after lunch at the Rigby Arms


----------



## Cyclist33 (31 Oct 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 60473


Is that that ramshackle hut along the Ship Canal way to Runcorn??


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Is that that ramshackle hut along the Ship Canal way to Runcorn??



No, it looks like where the M6 crossed the Leeds Liverpool canal to me


----------



## clid61 (31 Oct 2014)

Went a wedding at peckforton castle on Thursday evening , took this as we left


----------



## clid61 (31 Oct 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> No, it looks like where the M6 crossed the Leeds Liverpool canal to me



Hes asking about your pic not mine !


----------



## clid61 (31 Oct 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> No, it looks like where the M6 crossed the Leeds Liverpool canal to me





clid61 said:


> Hes asking about your pic not mine !



Its Gathurst https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.5617656,-2.7019001,19z?hl=en


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2014)

clid61 said:


> Hes asking about your pic not mine !



Sorry, missed that.
No it's in the sand dunes in Merseyside near Formby


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Nov 2014)

From this mornings walk with the hound


----------



## Andy Jeffery (1 Nov 2014)




----------



## Andy Jeffery (1 Nov 2014)

From my own little tour of California


----------



## Cycleops (1 Nov 2014)

One of my local drinking spots. Note the state of the "road".


----------



## AndyRM (1 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 60517
> 
> 
> One of my local drinking spots. Note the state of the "road".



I will never moan about the potted roads of Northumberland again!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Nov 2014)

Irish moiled calf





A fight





All taken on a nice walk this afternoon with my wonderful son.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 60517
> 
> 
> One of my local drinking spots. Note the state of the "road".



Ive got to know, whats the local brew?


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> Ive got to know, whats the local brew?


The most popular beer is either Star or Club, although there are a few others as well. Guinness is also very popular.




Price a about 5 cedis (about a quid), that's for a large bottle shown.(5%). Bitters are also very popular, not like the ones in the UK. These are about 40% proof and claim to make you into a "real man", if you know what I mean!





The local gut rot is Apoteci which is brewed and sold illegally.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> The most popular beer is either Star or Club, although there are a few others as well. Guinness is also very popular.
> 
> View attachment 60710
> 
> ...



I like an unusual beer but they may be a little hard to come by.

I think i may avoid the gut rot too, good move.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Nov 2014)

uphillstruggler said:


> I like an unusual beer but they may be a little hard to come by.
> 
> I think i may avoid the gut rot too, good move.


Don't know where you are but if anywhere near Tottenham in north London you'll be able to buy the Star and Club no probs.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Don't know where you are but if anywhere near Tottenham in north London you'll be able to buy the Star and Club no probs.



Loads of family down tottenham way, ive been loking for an excuse.

Cheers


----------



## GravityFighter (3 Nov 2014)

Spen Valley Greenway on Saturday morning - nice spot for a short bimble.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2014)

I've had a really good day!


----------



## smokeysmoo (3 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> I've had a really good day!


I've not been to Manchester Aviation Park for ages, (LINKY), but I always enjoy it when we have been, even though I've never actually paid to go in the hangar to see old big nose


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Nov 2014)

Last year's Xmas prezzie from my sister


----------



## clid61 (5 Nov 2014)

My much loved CB


----------



## clid61 (5 Nov 2014)

And another ....


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Nov 2014)

Early morning new Maxxis Chronicles tyre testing ride


----------



## Lumiparta (6 Nov 2014)

3 day trip last weekend
Dead end



Visiting the swamp



We do have roads


----------



## Cycleops (6 Nov 2014)

@Lumiparta that last pic is a cracker. What camera did you use?


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Nov 2014)

The Stags Horn Sumach at the bottom of my garden, as a foil for the Silver Birch behind it..


----------



## compo (6 Nov 2014)

My first great grandson born at 0538 this morning, (06/11/14) weighing in at 8lb9oz. This is my picture of the day!!


----------



## Lumiparta (6 Nov 2014)

Cycleops said:


> @Lumiparta that last pic is a cracker. What camera did you use?


D800. Follow the link to Flickr to see EXIF. And there was some magic applied of course)


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Nov 2014)

compo said:


> My first great grandson born at 0538 this morning, (06/11/14) weighing in at 8lb9oz. This is my picture of the day!!


 baby Compo. Congrats to one and all 

Better get onto Father Christmas now, LINKY


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2014)

Congrats @compo


----------



## smokeysmoo (6 Nov 2014)

Some quick pics I took whilst out with the dog this morning.


----------



## wisdom (6 Nov 2014)

compo said:


> My first great grandson born at 0538 this morning, (06/11/14) weighing in at 8lb9oz. This is my picture of the day!!


Congratulations compo hope all Is well


----------



## compo (6 Nov 2014)

Thanks for all your best wishes re: my new great grandson. 

@smokeysmoo a pair of wellies must come before a balance bike!


----------



## Mojonaut (6 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> From this mornings walk with the hound


Looks like an ink cap, I sometimes get them in my lawn


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2014)

Night ride and bivi ride winter fuel


----------



## Cycleops (8 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Night ride and bivi ride winter fuel


Stones! What a wonderful drink. Even better when Mixed 50/50 with Whisky.


----------



## djb1971 (8 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Night ride and bivi ride winter fuel


Forget the hipflask, just stick a couple in a camelbak John!


----------



## djb1971 (8 Nov 2014)

New play thing


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> New play thing



That is cooler than a penguins nut sack in an ice bath. Where might a chap acquire such a machine?


----------



## djb1971 (8 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> That is cooler than a penguins nut sack in an ice bath. Where might a chap acquire such a machine?


Tim @ Sideways Cycles

*cough* the frame and forks are sale


----------



## AndyRM (8 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Tim @ Sideways Cycles
> 
> *cough* the frame and forks are sale



There are those who call him...

Contact will be made. I saw a guy riding a fat bike around the mean streets of Newcastle last week and was envious. I reckon there's a gap in the shed where I could hide one.


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> New play thing



Shame you can't make next weekend's North Wales fat bike beach bivi ride, do you fancy bringing that machine up for it's first ride on my local beach in the morning?


----------



## djb1971 (8 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> There are those who call him...
> 
> Contact will be made. I saw a guy riding a fat bike around the mean streets of Newcastle last week and was envious. I reckon there's a gap in the shed where I could hide one.


There's always space for n+1, even more so n+1(fat)

There's lots of fatbike choice now, we'll more than a couple of years ago. Tim has some nice kit but if you fancy a more affordable tester, there's an on one fatty, also on sale


----------



## djb1971 (8 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Shame you can't make next weekend's North Wales fat bike beach bivi ride, do you fancy bringing that machine up for it's first ride on my local beach in the morning?


Would love to John, the plans still all go for midweek though. The proposed camps look great, have a tipple for me!

I'll be over on the 6th Dec.Will probably pop over to you and ride to the meet, it's your fault if we get lost then


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (8 Nov 2014)

Went for a brew with @ColinJ the other day. As you can see he's taken the 5/2 diet a bit far!


----------



## Cycleops (8 Nov 2014)

I think Autumn is the best season of the year.


----------



## dawn72 (9 Nov 2014)

A great day today on the john muir way. Loved the view, it was well worth the climb


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)




----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> There's always space for n+1, even more so n+1(fat)
> 
> There's lots of fatbike choice now, we'll more than a couple of years ago. Tim has some nice kit but if you fancy a more affordable tester, there's an on one fatty, also on sale



Cheers for the info fella. Mrs RM is going to hate you!


----------



## djb1971 (9 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Cheers for the info fella. Mrs RM is going to hate you!


If blaming me stops you from getting a roasting, GO FOR IT


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Nov 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Cheers for the info fella. Mrs RM is going to hate you!







Getting ready for next weekends North wales beach bivi ride with several other Fat Bikers


----------



## AndyRM (9 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Getting ready for next weekends North wales beach bivi ride with several other Fat Bikers



I'm doomed.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Nov 2014)

dawn72 said:


> View attachment 61239
> View attachment 61240
> View attachment 61241
> View attachment 61242
> ...



Brilliant images. The depth in those is amazing.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (9 Nov 2014)

it seems this bike (that I was going to look at if my Peugeot wasn't good) seems to follow me around.. this is the second time I've spotted it... this time it was locked beside my bike as I was shopping!


----------



## grecinos (10 Nov 2014)

A photo taken from my new Samsung Galaxy S5. I hope to take more while on my cycling excursions.


----------



## Nigelnaturist (10 Nov 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (12 Nov 2014)

Looking for Trolls


----------



## compo (12 Nov 2014)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> it seems this bike (that I was going to look at if my Peugeot wasn't good) seems to follow me around.. this is the second time I've spotted it... this time it was locked beside my bike as I was shopping!



I have always wanted a Raleigh Banana. I don't know why, they are nothing special but the colour scheme just grabs me. Problem is it seems many other people also like the Banana judging by the daft prices they fetch..


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (12 Nov 2014)

compo said:


> I have always wanted a Raleigh Banana. I don't know why, they are nothing special but the colour scheme just grabs me. Problem is it seems many other people also like the Banana judging by the daft prices they fetch..



This one was about £45 more than I paid for mine, at a whopping £145.. it is in great condition mind you! Glad I got my Pug in the end though as the frame is a few cm bigger than mine and mine is my size  the colourscheme was what grabbed me to.. it's SO funky!


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Nov 2014)

grecinos said:


> A photo taken from my new Samsung Galaxy S5. I hope to take more while on my cycling excursions.


pretty good! shame its a mobile phone as it has autofocused on the petals instead of the bee.

get a camera with manual focus and get tuning onto those insects!!


----------



## grecinos (13 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> pretty good! shame its a mobile phone as it has autofocused on the petals instead of the bee.
> 
> get a camera with manual focus and get tuning onto those insects!!



The camera on this smartphone has selective focus capability. I think I just need a little more practice. Even still, pretty darn good if you ask me


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Nov 2014)

B+. Relatively easy to get a great shot focused on a still flower, harder to get the sharpness on a bee.

Good luck with the practising. By selective focus I assume you mean touch-screen autofocus pointing?


----------



## Cycleops (13 Nov 2014)




----------



## grecinos (14 Nov 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> B+. Relatively easy to get a great shot focused on a still flower, harder to get the sharpness on a bee.
> 
> Good luck with the practising. By selective focus I assume you mean touch-screen autofocus pointing?


Exactly, I was having to click on the screen to bring the bee into focus while getting ready to take the photo at the same time. Thanks for the Bee + rating, hehe


----------



## clid61 (14 Nov 2014)

2 hour drum and bass service courtesy of youtube, of this beauty , been dancing most of it !


----------



## djb1971 (14 Nov 2014)

A few of the ponies have turned up for a snack before bedtime, four are here the other two are behind the trees. There's a fox sitting behind them waiting for his too.

I can't get out of the house without all of them giving me the feeling sorry look!


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Nov 2014)

Plymouth Sound under a spectacular and moody sky today....






Out for a ride on my Sun Snipe Prestige


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Nov 2014)




----------



## Spokesmann (16 Nov 2014)

Royal William Yard, looking up the River Tamar.


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Nov 2014)




----------



## Leescfc79 (16 Nov 2014)

Not entirely sure what this was


----------



## Mrs M (16 Nov 2014)

Leescfc79 said:


> Not entirely sure what this was
> View attachment 61832


A chipmunk Buddah


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Nov 2014)

What a fantastic beach riding bivi overnight trip to and around Newborough Forest on Anglesey this weekend.

5 riders, Jeff, John, John, Tim and Mark arrived at the designated start point at just after 12pm on Saturday 15th November.
We had clear sky's, warm weather and a perfect forecast for the next 24 hours.
So, once loaded up with all that we needed off we went into the sun for a 24 hour beach bivi ride.

I'll let the pictures do the talking, here are my 4 favourite shots with a few words under each


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Nov 2014)

Another one


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Another one




Beautiful photo.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful photo.



Thank you, it was a crop from the original, here's another crop but in colour.


----------



## welsh dragon (16 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> Thank you, it was a crop from the original, here's another crop but in colour.



They are perfect photos


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Nov 2014)

There's a video of the weekend as well if you like as well


----------



## wisdom (18 Nov 2014)

Nicely shot video.Well done to whoever shot it.


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Nov 2014)

Out Today got a few miles in over the Fens....it was just me and my shadow !!!!


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Nov 2014)

3 minutes of photos from this weekend on North Wales beaches

Full screen works best 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYzpKpCYg2s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Nov 2014)

Still getting used to the Garmin Virb
Managed to condense 2hrs of riding and 32 miles covered into a Hyper Lapse Video of 8 and a half mins.


----------



## gds58 (18 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> There's a video of the weekend as well if you like as well



Brilliant - makes me want one of those fat bikes!


----------



## Cycleops (20 Nov 2014)

The Emirates Air Line over the Thames in Docklands. Well worth the £3.80 for a trip.


----------



## John Shingler (21 Nov 2014)




----------



## John Shingler (21 Nov 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (22 Nov 2014)

Merry Christmas n sh*t

Love
The Grinch


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Merry Christmas n sh*t
> 
> Love
> The Grinch


No like... Unlike.. Way too early, thank you.


----------



## djb1971 (22 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> No like... Unlike.. Way too early, thank you.


That's my point


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> That's my point


I know... Just didn't want to like the post but didn't want to ignore it either


----------



## djb1971 (22 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I know... Just didn't want to like the post but didn't want to ignore it either


Miserable sod

You are now Mrs Grinch!


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Nov 2014)




----------



## dawn72 (22 Nov 2014)

Had a little trip along loch lomond side yesterday, it was a great way to spend my last day of annual leave


----------



## dawn72 (22 Nov 2014)

Rocks looked pretty cool too


----------



## clid61 (22 Nov 2014)

Just been the Levellers in Manchester


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Nov 2014)

First sad git of 2014 spotted


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> First sad git of 2014 spotted


Can't like that, sorry


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> First sad git of 2014 spotted


Can't like that, sorry


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> First sad git of 2014 spotted


Can't like that, sorry


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Nov 2014)

Bloomin hell SNSSO


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (23 Nov 2014)

welsh dragon said:


> Bloomin hell SNSSO


Internet is playing up again....


----------



## Mrs M (23 Nov 2014)

JohnClimber said:


> First sad git of 2014 spotted



Plenty more to come, methinks.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (23 Nov 2014)

Showing a friend how I make these last night (today being the first time I got time to edit it) I need to get out and do more once I've got the bike back working (sat with flats because of rubbish tires and weather)


----------



## grecinos (24 Nov 2014)

Today's ride near the wind farms. This is the first time I've ridden in this part of the country. Every corner had a photographic moment. it was near sunset. so my time was limited.


----------



## John Shingler (24 Nov 2014)




----------



## Paul139 (25 Nov 2014)

Me and the Schwalbe marathons about to attack the lanes of Essex!


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (26 Nov 2014)

it was rather frosty this morning! this was one of my snaps of the morning whist going to college. titled "BE SEEN"


----------



## Nearly there (26 Nov 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (26 Nov 2014)

No riding while over in Stockholm, here's this morning's plane being de frosted at minus 3


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2014)

An odd couple from today:





Is it just me or does a burger bun described as "Mark 4" not sound that appetizing. (This was a box pulled randomly from the stack at work to send some parts out in).





It was a lovely crisp autumn evening on the way home with low lying fog starting to form in hollows and valleys.


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Nov 2014)

Latest addition and almost ready for a session at the SkatePark......couple more jobs to do !!!!
Looking forward to reliving the 1980's


----------



## djb1971 (28 Nov 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Latest addition and almost ready for a session at the SkatePark......couple more jobs to do !!!!
> Looking forward to reliving the 1980's


Needs a pair of skyways to be proper retro 80s

That's bringing back some memories


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Nov 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Needs a pair of skyways to be proper retro 80s
> 
> That's bringing back some memories



Did think of Skyways but not sure they'd survive the landings as I now weigh a bit more than I did in the 80's ,,,,


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Nov 2014)

A still from a short local ride video that I've just put together.


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Nov 2014)

Sunrise from Plymouth Hoe...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Sunrise from Plymouth Hoe...


I think I would have been very tempted to have edited that bird out 


Btw, I mean the 2nd smaller one! The seagull is hardly noticeable.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Nov 2014)




----------



## Cavalol (30 Nov 2014)

My latest toy, bought (new) to replace my stolen 4500. First impressions are favourable, not had a 29er before but for what I use it for most, it's ideal. I did, of course, get a puncture (see picture) but luckily I was only 1/4 mile away so just pushed it home as CBA doing it there and then.


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Nov 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I think I world's have been very tempted to have edited that bored out



Can you translate that?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Nov 2014)

Spokesmann said:


> Can you translate that?


One single typo ￼

Ok, two of them..


----------



## compo (1 Dec 2014)

Lighthearted picture cartoon of the day.


----------



## Nearly there (1 Dec 2014)




----------



## addictfreak (1 Dec 2014)

Rob Hayles, modelling our New Kit.
Although I couldn't make it on the night, Rob gave a great talk to the guys and girls of South Shields Velo. By all accounts a very interesting and all round nice guy.


----------



## clid61 (2 Dec 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 62964


Is that Fiddlers Ferry ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Dec 2014)

clid61 said:


> Is that Fiddlers Ferry ?



Yup.


----------



## clid61 (2 Dec 2014)

Manchester Airport departures this afternoon


----------



## John Shingler (6 Dec 2014)

All Saints Chruch, Hutton, Essex


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Dec 2014)

Today was Global Fat Bike Day 2014.
10 riders out in the Merseyside gathering


----------



## clid61 (8 Dec 2014)

Friday deep in the heart of Marrakech when the city sleeps


----------



## bigjim (9 Dec 2014)

Crossed off my bucket list. Riding a bike in Copenhagen. My daughter and I took on the city on rented bikes on a weekend break. Real world cycling. The Danes showing us how it should be done. The UK is so backward.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Dec 2014)

This mornings sunrise from my camera phone


----------



## Cavalol (10 Dec 2014)

Another one I've not ridden for a while that deserves a run out


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Dec 2014)

Sneaky lunchtime ride from yesterday sssshhh!!!!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Dec 2014)




----------



## Cavalol (13 Dec 2014)

Sorry it's a rubbish picture! This was an eBay find, I don't even like BMX bikes so I'm not entirely sure why I bought it. It is really funky though!


----------



## grecinos (14 Dec 2014)




----------



## dickyknees (14 Dec 2014)

In rural Anglesey yesterday, a redundant telephone box now houses a full size Christmas tree!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Dec 2014)

dickyknees said:


> In rural Anglesey yesterday, a redundant telephone box now houses a full size Christmas tree!
> 
> View attachment 74355
> View attachment 74360


around here they use the old telephone boxes as 2nd hand book stalls on an honesty basis.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (14 Dec 2014)

Another wet ride 23 miles on road / NCN 6 mix. 'Twas nice to have a shandy in front of this near the end though....


----------



## Cavalol (14 Dec 2014)

My daughter took this of our dog...


----------



## Rasmus (15 Dec 2014)

The Sea of Japan painted a lovely shade of red by the sun just below the horizon. Taken (very) early this morning from LX160 heading for Narita.


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2014)

I took this on an a phone of I in August, whilst walking the dogs, it's on my laptop desktop to remind me of summer, it cheers me up, I hate the weather this time of year. This field was right outside a house we were renting earlier this year, part of an estate in the distance you can see a dovecote a real folley.


----------



## The Jogger (15 Dec 2014)

Rasmus said:


> The Sea of Japan painted a lovely shade of red by the sun just below the horizon. Taken (very) early this morning from LX160 heading for Narita.
> 
> View attachment 74440



Are you sure that is not a radiation glow.


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Dec 2014)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 74442
> 
> 
> I took this on an a phone of I in August, whilst walking the dogs, it's on my laptop desktop to remind me of summer, it cheers me up, I hate the weather this time of year. This field was right outside a house we were renting earlier this year, part of an estate in the distance you can see a dovecote a real folley.



Ewelme? Stoke?


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Dec 2014)

Took a ride and back to London......headed to Primrose Hill....now back and trying to warm up my feet !!!!





[url=https://flic.kr/p/qqdjPV]





[/url]


----------



## EltonFrog (15 Dec 2014)

Cyclist33 said:


> Ewelme? Stoke?



Sulham, Nr Pangbourne.


----------



## Alembicbassman (15 Dec 2014)

Brooks Swift Xmas pressie arrived


----------



## Rasmus (16 Dec 2014)

The Jogger said:


> Are you sure that is not a radiation glow.


It is!

(sunlight is a form of radiation)


----------



## Mojonaut (17 Dec 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> around here they use the old telephone boxes as 2nd hand book stalls on an honesty basis.



One of our local villages has one, I'll get a shot next time I'm over there


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Dec 2014)

My Travers "Angus" and an Aberdeen Angus
Ones a mean lean humping machine, the others a 29er+ semi fat bike


----------



## gds58 (18 Dec 2014)

Somewhere near to Queenstown New Zealand a couple of days ago.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (19 Dec 2014)

çoklu resim upload

My friends car in Jersey the other day..oops !


----------



## Rafferty (19 Dec 2014)

My new toy. I bought it as a present to myself, as no-one would buy it for me!


----------



## Cavalol (19 Dec 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (20 Dec 2014)

Guess who I went to see tonight?


----------



## User19783 (20 Dec 2014)

what a lovely day for a bike ride to Brill hill.


----------



## wisdom (20 Dec 2014)

Daughter got engaged today congratulations to both of them


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Dec 2014)

wisdom said:


> View attachment 74822
> Daughter got engaged today congratulations to both of them




Many congratulations on your good news.


----------



## gds58 (20 Dec 2014)

wisdom said:


> View attachment 74822
> Daughter got engaged today congratulations to both of them


Congratulations to all, be honest, you had a little tear didn't you!! come on, don't deny it!!


----------



## loveandpeace1 (21 Dec 2014)

Her and me, Taff trail Wednesday. Blowing a gale, Rain coming down sideways. Absolutely loved it.




All the best
Max


----------



## wisdom (21 Dec 2014)

gds58 said:


> Congratulations to all, be honest, you had a little tear didn't you!! come on, don't deny it!!


Not just a little tear I blubbered.Thanks for the congratulations.


----------



## addictfreak (21 Dec 2014)

Perhaps the local paper should proof read their posters!


----------



## Justinslow (21 Dec 2014)

Can't top that!
But here's a pic from today's afternoon ride


----------



## Justinslow (21 Dec 2014)

gds58 said:


> Somewhere near to Queenstown New Zealand a couple of days ago.
> View attachment 74685


My sons under 7's football team played wivenhoe last weekend, they spanked us big time! Lovely part of the world NZ.


----------



## Sara_H (21 Dec 2014)

Christmas shopping. The box for one of the presents was a bit bigger than expected. Thank goodness for bungees!


----------



## Katherine (21 Dec 2014)

*Salford Quays *


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Dec 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (22 Dec 2014)

From yesterdays Woollybacks mtb club Llandegla santa ride

Bit of a blog http://johnclimber.com/2014/12/22/the-woollybacks-annual-2014-santa-ride/


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Dec 2014)

Local coastal loop, it was a bit wild on the front this morning


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Dec 2014)

Silly wheel sizes - check,
Silly handle bars - check,
Silly low slung frame - check,
Silly gears - check
= Take your pick






Just 56 miles left to hit my 5000 off road miles for this year, should bag them on Boxing day


----------



## HailshamHoop (24 Dec 2014)

All set for tomorrows ride, strava KOM's might suffer due to wind resistance


----------



## Rafferty (24 Dec 2014)

A guitar I am making. Everything you can see is my own work. It is far from finished, and I am taking my time over each stage.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Dec 2014)

The wife knows me too well


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2014)

I got these for my OH... (we needed some new pillowcases because the old ones are now disintegrating -the fabric is actually perishing!)


----------



## Peteaud (25 Dec 2014)

Taken at the Cobb, ~Lyme Regis.


----------



## John Shingler (25 Dec 2014)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Dec 2014)

My Christmas decoration....


----------



## Alex H (25 Dec 2014)

Christmas Lunch - French Style


----------



## John Shingler (26 Dec 2014)




----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Dec 2014)




----------



## djb1971 (27 Dec 2014)

Caught the sunrise this morning, cold but lovely to see.


----------



## clid61 (28 Dec 2014)

Sunday morning commute on the ice bike , not rode on flats for a looong long time


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Dec 2014)

Peteaud said:


> Taken at the Cobb, ~Lyme Regis.




What lens are you using for the sparrow Pete.?


----------



## Peteaud (28 Dec 2014)

steveindenmark said:


> What lens are you using for the sparrow Pete.?



Tamron 18-270 PZD

Fitted to my Nikon D3200

http://www.tamron-usa.com/lenses/prod/18270_vcpzd.php#ad-image-0

http://www.amateurphotographer.co.uk/reviews/lenses/tamron-af-18-270mm-f3-5-6-3-di-ii-vc-pzd


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Dec 2014)

Have Fat Bike, will find snow, even if I have to ride through miles of mud to get there as I did this morning


----------



## Mojonaut (28 Dec 2014)

Thought we'd take the bridleways on a trip to Grafham Water...... they were a little sticky











All good in the end, we returned by road


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2014)

I quite liked this one from today:


----------



## John Shingler (28 Dec 2014)




----------



## Spokesmann (29 Dec 2014)

My morning ride was a bit brisk...


----------



## mynydd (29 Dec 2014)

Today's ride round Snowdon, it was cold


----------



## John Shingler (29 Dec 2014)

Todays cold and icy ride


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (29 Dec 2014)

John Shingler said:


> Todays cold and icy ride


You are making me so jealous at not being able to get out due to injury


----------



## craigwend (29 Dec 2014)

still frozen @2-15ish pm


----------



## GJT (29 Dec 2014)

mynydd said:


> Today's ride round Snowdon, it was cold
> View attachment 75476


What a stunning photo that is. What camera have you got?


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2014)

Lovely clear evening after a misty day.


----------



## mynydd (29 Dec 2014)

GJT said:


> What a stunning photo that is. What camera have you got?


Thanks! just an iPhone 4s, snowdonia doesn't need fancy photographic equipment at this time of year


----------



## GJT (29 Dec 2014)

mynydd said:


> Thanks! just an iPhone 4s, snowdonia doesn't need fancy photographic equipment at this time of year


iPhone?! Was expecting a fancy digital SLR costing a few hundred


----------



## gds58 (29 Dec 2014)

mynydd said:


> Today's ride round Snowdon, it was cold
> View attachment 75476


Wow, that is stunning, it almost looks surreal, like a film set!


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Dec 2014)

Cold trip along the River today although I think it was Colder on the River....( having a play with my new Camera).






[url=https://flic.kr/p/qjmEtw]

[/url]


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2014)

Just looking through the window wondering if I should go out for a ride. 

Looks a wee bit icy and cold
Might wimp out this morning.


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2014)

I've been staying on main roads and finding lots of hills to practice...
Good views from the top.
(no idea where I was, apart from near Bolton, I just followed my Nose!)


----------



## djb1971 (31 Dec 2014)

Katherine said:


> I've been staying on the roads and finding lots of hills to practice...



Good winter training. You'll be like a whippet when spring arrives!


----------



## John Shingler (31 Dec 2014)




----------



## JohnClimber (31 Dec 2014)

Calm down, calm down


----------



## Nigel182 (31 Dec 2014)

John Shingler said:


>


Would that be Battlesbridge ???
Been a while since I've been there but looks familiar


----------



## Katherine (31 Dec 2014)

djb1971 said:


> Good winter training. You'll be like a whippet when spring arrives!


A long way to go yet!


----------



## John Shingler (31 Dec 2014)

Nigel182 said:


> Would that be Battlesbridge ???
> Been a while since I've been there but looks familiar


Yes it is


----------



## djb1971 (1 Jan 2015)

Managed to get out early this morning


----------



## Katherine (1 Jan 2015)

djb1971 said:


> Managed to get out early this morning


Stunning, well done for getting out!


----------



## Cavalol (1 Jan 2015)

It's not the (noticeable lack of quality) picture, but the content...


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jan 2015)

well, i cycled out to "Dream" for my first ride of 2015, and got absolutely drenched!


----------



## John Shingler (1 Jan 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> well, i cycled out to "Dream" for my first ride of 2015, and got absolutely drenched!
> View attachment 75817


Excellent ...where's this?


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Jan 2015)

St Helens.


----------



## John Shingler (1 Jan 2015)




----------



## Nigel182 (1 Jan 2015)

1st ride of the New Year Today.....
Victoria and the Olympic Park....although my Girlfriend had a Visitation of the P*****re Fairy


----------



## gds58 (2 Jan 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Is that Heybridge Basin? Looks beautiful


----------



## John Shingler (2 Jan 2015)

gds58 said:


> Is that Heybridge Basin? Looks beautiful


River Crouch at Battlesbridge


----------



## John Shingler (2 Jan 2015)




----------



## Nigel182 (2 Jan 2015)

Headed out today and despite the strong winds managed to bag my 1st Strava GranFondo of the year.




[url=https://flic.kr/p/pGDGdR]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/qmRxPu]

[/url][/url]


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Jan 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


So, it's not just Shropshire drivers who have an aversion to crossing the white line when overtaking.


----------



## John Shingler (4 Jan 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (4 Jan 2015)

A freezing ride up Rivington this morning but great views




Rivington Pike



Fiddlers Ferry Cloud inversion from Winter Hill

Ride blog link below


----------



## gds58 (6 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> A freezing ride up Rivington this morning but great views
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes me want to be there!! It looks stunning


----------



## John Shingler (6 Jan 2015)




----------



## gds58 (7 Jan 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


I'm guessing that one might be just above the bottom bracket!


----------



## John Shingler (7 Jan 2015)

Oh yes ...i took the footbridge option.


----------



## Peteaud (7 Jan 2015)

Low tide at Lyme Regis


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2015)

Not bad in Denmark. At least I kept dry.


----------



## gds58 (7 Jan 2015)

John Shingler said:


> Oh yes ...i took the footbridge option.


A wise choice Sir!!


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jan 2015)

Ready for this weekends, wet, windy ride in deepest darkest Wales.

http://johnclimber.com/2015/01/09/packed-and-ready/


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 Jan 2015)

I won 3 bottles of Baron de ley rioja 2009 (£12.50 a pop) in a raffle at work today


----------



## Keith Oates (10 Jan 2015)

I see you have a good guard over the bottles so nobody else can steal them.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jan 2015)

Taken at this weekends Bear Bones Welsh Ford Fiesta event in deepest darkest Wales
Album here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/25655510@N02/sets/72157649831815740/

Photo heavy blog for the short on time or those who cba'ed to do much reading 

http://johnclimber.com/2015/01/12/when-everything-goes-to-plan/


----------



## Mojonaut (12 Jan 2015)

A couple from last week, had a family ride to Grafham Water, offroad most of the way there, it was hard going in places, think these were taken along the Three Shires Way


----------



## LimeBurn (12 Jan 2015)

Don't ask!!! All I have to say is that Ebay is now officially banned in our house.


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jan 2015)

LimeBurn said:


> View attachment 76730
> 
> Don't ask!!! All I have to say is that Ebay is now officially banned in our house.


Lol. My cat has something similar to play in but hers is orange.


----------



## gds58 (12 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Taken at this weekends Bear Bones Welsh Ford Fiesta event in deepest darkest Wales
> Album here
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/25655510@N02/sets/72157649831815740/


Wow x 4, stunning pictures you should be really proud of those!


----------



## gds58 (12 Jan 2015)

LimeBurn said:


> View attachment 76730
> 
> Don't ask!!! All I have to say is that Ebay is now officially banned in our house.


Looks like some kind of 'Pop-Up' HPV but you might want to work on the aerodynamics a little. Stick a festival tent on the front of it, should do the trick!!


----------



## Shadow (13 Jan 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I won 3 bottles of Baron de ley rioja 2009 (£12.50 a pop) in a raffle at work today
> 
> View attachment 76478


What good fortune! (the polite version of what I would say to someone I know!)
Baron de Ley is not one of my favourite producers but they are very good. If you can resist temptation, try not to open the first bottle for at least 2 years. And preferably drink them around 2019 sometime. They will get better!


----------



## T1PAU (13 Jan 2015)

Exe Estuary this morning...


----------



## Nigel182 (13 Jan 2015)

Made it out Today battled the Wind and the Rain not many places were open but found a Food Stop eventually.....all in all a Good Day..





[url=https://flic.kr/p/qKDn69]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/qMS2Qo]

[/url][/url]


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Jan 2015)

finally dragged myself out of bed at 2pm and managed a cursory pootle on the trans pennine trail to widnuss. bleurgh.


----------



## howdenbiker (17 Jan 2015)

Went on a 50 mile circuit today, Stopped at Stamford Bridge for a sausage roll and attracted a crowd.





Then took a short cut along a tow path and wish I hadn't




I got the Rossin out first thing and then it tarted to hail so swapped it for the CX


----------



## Justinslow (17 Jan 2015)

howdenbiker said:


> Went on a 50 mile circuit today, Stopped at Stamford Bridge for a sausage roll and attracted a crowd.
> View attachment 77177
> 
> 
> ...


Oh so that's what a CX bike is for, remind me not to get one


----------



## howdenbiker (17 Jan 2015)

If it still had the knobbly tyres and no mud guards would have been no problem, but it multi tasks for me in the winter :-)


----------



## rualexander (18 Jan 2015)

First day with the studded tyres on this winter


----------



## John Shingler (18 Jan 2015)

rualexander said:


> First day with the studded tyres on this winter
> 
> View attachment 77297


looks like you knocked those two out the way


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Jan 2015)

Up at Rivington today
















Bog (below) to update next


----------



## glasgowcyclist (18 Jan 2015)

Glencoe yesterday.





GC


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jan 2015)

Will you all please stop running it in that I'm bed bound and can't get out. You're all making me sick with your pictures. It's not fair... 





Sorry I needed to get it out of my system.
Please keep them coming.


----------



## Rafferty (19 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Up at Rivington today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (19 Jan 2015)

Sunbiggin Tarn - today's lunch stop location


----------



## gds58 (20 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Up at Rivington today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first picture with the church in the background is a competition winner. Absolutely stunning shot.


----------



## Windassisted (20 Jan 2015)

First real spin out on Little Nell ! Really is a lovely little flivver, feels as if their is nothing of it but rides beautifully. Not like my Scott MTB which always had a dead feel, this feels alive, long live steel.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jan 2015)

On Sunday I went to Rouken Glen Park to watch the first CX race to be held there. It was bloody freezing but everyone still had a great time.

Here's one of the few who didn't get off and push up this steep climb:








GC


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Jan 2015)

Churchill College, Cambridge.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (20 Jan 2015)

I got out today and decided to go up the top of Ramsbottom and then into Bolton and home. As I left Bury and climbed up above Rammy, the ice and slush on the road was getting worse and worse, so I decided rather than drop down into Ramsbottom, I would go back the way I came and stick to the main roads.





Thats peel tower in the distance, it didnt look so small from where I was standing!









The pics make it look a lot darker than it actually was!


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Jan 2015)

gds58 said:


> That first picture with the church in the background is a competition winner. Absolutely stunning shot.



Why thank you, I'm quite chuffed with it myself to be honest and it was only taken on my biking pocket camera with a little bit of sharpening/editing.
It's my current desk top photo and the more I look at it the more details I see like the snow covers roofs and dry stone walls covered in snow. The part cloud inversion adds another dimension to it as well




View down from Rivington's Tower by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## glasgowcyclist (20 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Why thank you, I'm quite chuffed with it myself to be honest ...



And so you should be, it's a belter.


GC


----------



## Nigel182 (22 Jan 2015)

Todays Outing included a River Crossing on the Tilbury Ferry......Cold but Good


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Jan 2015)

Today's snack whilst out and about


----------



## Mireystock (23 Jan 2015)

I've just discovered this thread-- some great (and some amazing) photo's. well done all, keep them coming.


----------



## Nigel182 (23 Jan 2015)

River Crossing Today x2
Ferry & Cable Car.....There was an Orange Object in the sky...but still Cold although cable car was the warmest crossing.


----------



## howdenbiker (24 Jan 2015)

Cycled to York today and stopped of at the Naburn snack stop with honesty box, enjoyed a very sweet cake made by the owner of the stop.


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Jan 2015)

Did my southern Liverpool loop this morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2015)

The day before yesterday.........look at that sky









Yesterday......-9 forget it





Today is looking more promising. But bloody cold and slippery. It looks like the Red Kickbike today :0)


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2015)

I didn't ride today but this group of riders, there were about 15 of them, came from about 12 miles away. I would guess their average age was about 60.


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (27 Jan 2015)

My new front light and it actually works lighting things up so I can see!! I do love CREE!


----------



## mythste (29 Jan 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Did my southern Liverpool loop this morning.



Do you do the loop line? I'm trying to find a good way round of matching up the mersey pathway with the Liverpool loop, any advice appreciated!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jan 2015)

I wasn't pedalling, but I was on 2 wheels and travelling at the speed of a bike.

I got the Winter tyres on the car when I got home.


----------



## mythste (29 Jan 2015)

Day before yesterday on Mersey pathway. Zooming in you'll see the surprisingly lovely runcorn bridge in the background - which I preceded to navigate across and onwards to work. Lovely!


----------



## potsy (30 Jan 2015)

Ollie looking a bit cold this afternoon


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (30 Jan 2015)

Snow and a sunrise! 






Well I never said it snowed much and it has been melting since before 5am this morning!


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jan 2015)

mythste said:


> Do you do the loop line? I'm trying to find a good way round of matching up the mersey pathway with the Liverpool loop, any advice appreciated!


From here http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=847&ax=338650&ay=384912&lm=0
to here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=847&ax=343845&ay=384286&lm=0
via
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=847&ax=339355&ay=385732&lm=0
here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=847&ax=340610&ay=384724&lm=0
and cycle paths here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=847&ax=342205&ay=384088&lm=0
Just join the arrows with the shortest (which is the quietest) route
North end, loop Aintree race course anti clockwise and follow the canal back to the docks.
Any help? Feel free to join me





Today, a pre work CX puncture to fix


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2015)

Even when the MTBers have given it up as a bad job, I can usually get the scooter out. But today we were hit hard by frost, snow and ice and so even I was reduced to shanksies pony. I would have needed crampons to scoot out there today. The ice was lethal and just hiding under the snow.


----------



## afl2 (1 Feb 2015)

Ride before work


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Feb 2015)

Hardly Alpe d'Huez, but with 80% of my 59 mile ride this morning into strong coastal head and cross winds it felt like a really long, long hill





To Southport Pier





And home past The Asparagus King


----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Feb 2015)




----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (2 Feb 2015)

Snow Rider by Tom Insole Photography, on Flickr
I had to have a quick go at a photo of my bike in the snow!


----------



## Alan Frame (3 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Snow Rider by Tom Insole Photography, on Flickr
> I had to have a quick go at a photo of my bike in the snow!


 
Have you mastered the art of levitation ? Not a footprint in sight.


----------



## mynydd (3 Feb 2015)

Today's commute. bike was the only way out of mine today. freezing, but fun


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (3 Feb 2015)

the dog has no sense of humour! Taken this morning - no snow but a good harsh frost overnight! the 2 ponds in the background have been frozen solid since Sunday night - the ducks are not impressed!


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (3 Feb 2015)

Alan Frame said:


> Have you mastered the art of levitation ? Not a footprint in sight.


Almost.. I mastered the skill of walking in the shadows and then playing with them a tad


----------



## al-fresco (4 Feb 2015)

Photo courtesy of Kath Kynaston.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (4 Feb 2015)

Work took me here today - pre Christmas flooding turned to ice by the post-Christmas cold snap


----------



## jowwy (4 Feb 2015)




----------



## afl2 (4 Feb 2015)

Monday night above LLan FFestiniog


----------



## afl2 (4 Feb 2015)

Tuesday's ride on the A5 and at Capel Curig


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Feb 2015)

JohnClimber said:


>



What bike is that John? looks like a titanium frame?


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Feb 2015)

Mireystock said:


> I've just discovered this thread-- some great (and some amazing) photo's. well done all, keep them coming.


It's the Forums best kept secret and best thread.


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Feb 2015)

Mojonaut said:


> What bike is that John? looks like a titanium frame?



It's a Travers Angus, which is the single speed/Rohloff version of the more popular Travers Rudy Fat 29er+
https://www.traversbikes.com/store/p8/Rudy_Fat_29__Frame.html

The best long distance off road bike I've ever ridden, but I would say that (see signature below)


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Feb 2015)

I was short on time this morning for a ride, so I nipped out very locally and all within 2 miles of my home and testing my new cheap GoPro copy camera.


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Feb 2015)

And from todays Fat Bike 50 miler







Those tyres are too skinny for this beach mate


----------



## Katherine (8 Feb 2015)

Geese sliding about on The Bridgewater Canal


----------



## HOU5EY (8 Feb 2015)

Nice family day trip out this weekend


----------



## Nearly there (8 Feb 2015)

looking over the solway


----------



## jack smith (8 Feb 2015)

Lots of varied weather, howling wind, warm dry roads and 5ft snow drifts


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Feb 2015)

As the saying goes...

"Cambridge, it's full of punts"


----------



## LimeBurn (9 Feb 2015)

To say its a go pro copy that's not bad at all


JohnClimber said:


> I was short on time this morning for a ride, so I nipped out very locally and all within 2 miles of my home and testing my new cheap GoPro copy camera.


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Feb 2015)

Managed to get out eventually today had a refuelling stop at the ViewTube then a gentle bimble back and a play with the camera





[url=https://flic.kr/p/r5jNp9]





[/url]


----------



## John Shingler (9 Feb 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3525945, member: 9609"]Not a good picture but an interesting shot, watched a bit of a dog fight going on between about 6 planes, it was all very high 20 - 30,000 foot. These two looked close - anyone know what they are



[/QUOTE]
It's the Typhoon FGA according to my OH.
The link is to the FGR4 but apparently they are being renamed to the FGA
www.raf.mod.uk/equipment/typhoon.cfm


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Feb 2015)

Kings College choir boys off to evensong yesterday


----------



## Mojonaut (9 Feb 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> It's a Travers Angus, which is the single speed/Rohloff version of the more popular Travers Rudy Fat 29er+
> https://www.traversbikes.com/store/p8/Rudy_Fat_29__Frame.html
> 
> The best long distance off road bike I've ever ridden, but I would say that (see signature below)


It's very nice but well out of my budget. One of my relations discovered Titanium frames (Kinesis) and has since sold off his carbon bikes for them.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Feb 2015)

Mojonaut said:


> It's very nice but well out of my budget. One of my relations discovered Titanium frames (Kinesis) and has since sold off his carbon bikes for them.



I know what you mean in 2 months my 3rd one arrives


----------



## LimeBurn (9 Feb 2015)

Don't rub it in 


John Shingler said:


>


----------



## John Shingler (9 Feb 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (9 Feb 2015)

LimeBurn said:


> Don't rub it in


sorry


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Feb 2015)




----------



## Hyslop (10 Feb 2015)

Nearly there said:


> View attachment 79312
> looking over the solway


Is that Criffel? Iguess youre looking from out West whereas I of course see it from the Burgh or Silloth angle.Or is it further round the Scotch side? Lovely view whatever,well done you!


----------



## John Shingler (11 Feb 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (12 Feb 2015)




----------



## Mojonaut (12 Feb 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Nice, we haven't seen the Sun or blue skies for two days now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2015)

Mojonaut said:


> Nice, we haven't seen the Sun or blue skies for two days now


Closer to a week here!


----------



## Mojonaut (12 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Closer to a week here!


 That must be depressing - I was only going to 'like' your post but it didn't seem right to 'like' that fact you've seen no sun for a week - if you see what I mean


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (12 Feb 2015)

Mojonaut said:


> That must be depressing - I was only going to 'like' your post but it didn't seem right to 'like' that fact you've seen no sun for a week - if you see what I mean


Well it's has at least be dry on the brighter side of things!


----------



## screenman (12 Feb 2015)

A big thank you to you who take the time to post up pictures, this is a section I enjoy a lot. It also goes to make me realise how little of this country I have seen and how nice a lot of it is. So thanks.


----------



## John Shingler (12 Feb 2015)

that was Sunday ..Suffolk. A lovely day.


----------



## clid61 (13 Feb 2015)

Surprised to this see new addition in the bike shed at work this morning , still not tracked down its rider !




(typo edit)


----------



## John Shingler (13 Feb 2015)




----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It's the Typhoon FGA according to my OH.
> The link is to the FGR4 but apparently they are being renamed to the FG
> www.raf.mod.uk/equipment/typhoon.cfm


Yes they are typhoons. Spent a spectacular 20 min waiting for our suppers to cook at the mobile chippie that tours the villages around Carrbridge, while we were waiting they were practicing dogfights above us, the afterburners were looking good in the fading light


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Feb 2015)

Last nights ride


----------



## Goldie (13 Feb 2015)




----------



## thornstar (14 Feb 2015)

A nice bit of Bristol riding.


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Feb 2015)




----------



## Nearly there (14 Feb 2015)




----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2015)

I caught these ladybirds making more ladybirds on my bathroom windowsill today....


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 79771
> 
> 
> I caught these ladybirds making more ladybirds on my bathroom windowsill today....


It IS Valentine's Day


----------



## Nigel182 (14 Feb 2015)

Had a Good Day out at The London Bike Show today


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Feb 2015)

Mrs M said:


> It IS Valentine's Day


I do hope the flash on my phone camera didn't put them off their stride!


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I do hope the flash on my phone camera didn't put them off their stride!



Doubt they'd have noticed, too much in luuurrrvvv


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Had a Good Day out at The London Bike Show today



Never mind the Hoy, any bike pics?


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Feb 2015)




----------



## Nigel182 (14 Feb 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Never mind the Hoy, any bike pics?



Sorry none to crowded to get pics of the bikes...... don't recall it being that rammed last year.....!!!!!


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Sorry none to crowded to get pics of the bikes...... don't recall it being that rammed last year.....!!!!!



Never mind, the Hoyster comes a close second


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Feb 2015)

Two from today




One from the ride





New dog cam harness arrived today


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3536205, member: 9609"]we need to see the videos from the dog cam[/QUOTE]

Here you go, first attempt. Make it larger, click HD and turn the sound up


----------



## Dibs (14 Feb 2015)

Here's my photo of the day. I wasn't even Mountainbiking... Muddy roads after the overnight rain!

Decent 42 mile run today!


----------



## smokeysmoo (15 Feb 2015)

Black Beauty  v Black Pudding 


Lurking 

Jurassic Park





Yup, that is a life size Meccano Bridge


----------



## mythste (15 Feb 2015)

Perfect conditions for a 30 mile run between Liverpool and southport today, took the focus across terrain she really had no right being taken across! Farm link roads, gravel tracks, cobbled canal paths - I was a bit worried because I'd replaced the 35c knobblies with some 28c gator hardshells but everything was just sublime. 

Ear to ear over here!


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Feb 2015)

mythste said:


> Perfect conditions for a 30 mile run between Liverpool and southport today, took the focus across terrain she really had no right being taken across! Farm link roads, gravel tracks, cobbled canal paths - I was a bit worried because I'd replaced the 35c knobblies with some 28c gator hardshells but everything was just sublime.
> 
> Ear to ear over here!



Surely that's exactly the terrain a CX bike should be taken across?


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 Feb 2015)

Delighted to find one of these out in Newton le Willows!


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Feb 2015)

Morning ride photo


----------



## Trewblue (15 Feb 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Here you go, first attempt. Make it larger, click HD and turn the sound up




Now I feel seasick................


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Feb 2015)

Awwwww. it's smiling at me.....


----------



## Nearly there (15 Feb 2015)

Todays loop around bassenthwaite via Keswick and cockermouth


----------



## mythste (16 Feb 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Surely that's exactly the terrain a CX bike should be taken across?



Perhaps you're right, perhaps it's the tyres and the knobber atop the bike that was out of place


----------



## Doyleyburger (16 Feb 2015)

Too bunged up to ride yesterday so took the time to give the Felt a bit of a clean up


----------



## Rafferty (16 Feb 2015)

The one on the right I bought, the one on the left I made from scratch. Finished it yesterday. (I like guitars!)
I made it look worn on purpose. Always wanted a cross between a double cut Les Paul Junior and 60's Epiphone Wilshire.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Feb 2015)

Mallorcan almond blossom.


----------



## T1PAU (17 Feb 2015)

Lovely morning....


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (17 Feb 2015)




----------



## Doyleyburger (17 Feb 2015)

On the dog walk this morning


----------



## mythste (18 Feb 2015)

Night ride. Cree!


----------



## The_Cycling_Scientist (18 Feb 2015)

mythste said:


> Night ride. Cree!



Cree lights rock! got myself one off Amazon.. always able to see where I'm going (unless the battery starts to die) haha


----------



## mythste (18 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Cree lights rock! got myself one off Amazon.. always able to see where I'm going (unless the battery starts to die) haha



It was a 20 mile return commute from about 915 last night, I was overly paranoid about it not lasting but I was, as I should have been, absoloutely fine. Even through completely unlit cycle paths.

Lovely and quiet!


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Feb 2015)

I went into the mens room of one of my local cafes to discover the Danes have developed a sense of humour.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Feb 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> I went into the mens room of one of my local cafes to discover the Danes have developed a sense of humour.


I've known that for a while. 
One of the campsites we stayed on in Denmark, actually the only one we had to pay for..
These were in the ladies' toilets.
https://www.crazyguyonabike.com/doc/page/?o=T8&page_id=188375&v=dy


----------



## Doyleyburger (18 Feb 2015)

The_Cycling_Scientist said:


> Cree lights rock! got myself one off Amazon.. always able to see where I'm going (unless the battery starts to die) haha


Iv also got one off amazon. Awesome lights but take about 8 hours to fully charge


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Feb 2015)

James, wondering what on Earth a 'selfie' is, with Faith, plus my good self clicking the pic..


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Feb 2015)

Blackpool Bird


----------



## Donger (21 Feb 2015)

*The Severn Bore:*


----------



## toeknee (21 Feb 2015)

You're good John, very very good.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Feb 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (22 Feb 2015)

A couple from today before the rain came in soaked me through.










And YES they are aero bars on an mtb, but with the head winds around the coast here they really help over longer distances, so  to you fashion police


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2015)

Sunrise this morning. Severely limited in my ability to change the scene in that I am still housebound and bedbound pretty much, so this was just what I had from the bedroom window. (We are now back in our own home after 5 weeks of housesitting for a our landlady next door).


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Feb 2015)

I went out on the Solway today to see the "Super Tide", and it was bloody high. In places it was only a foot or so below thew top of the flood bank.






Here's what it's normally like - from almost the same spot as the photo above - https://goo.gl/maps/kZ4IL


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (22 Feb 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> I went out on the Solway today to see the "Super Tide", and it was bloody high. In places it was only a foot or so below thew top of the flood bank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeks, I cycled that back in September! That puts it into perspective for me!


----------



## John Shingler (22 Feb 2015)




----------



## Katherine (22 Feb 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Sunrise this morning. Severely limited in my ability to change the scene in that I am still housebound and bedbound pretty much, so this was just what I had from the bedroom window. (We are now back in our own home after 5 weeks of housesitting for a our landlady next door).
> 
> View attachment 80499


Beautiful view.


----------



## John Shingler (22 Feb 2015)




----------



## Hyslop (22 Feb 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> I went out on the Solway today to see the "Super Tide", and it was bloody high. In places it was only a foot or so below thew top of the flood bank.
> Superb photo! Are you between Boustead Hill and Drumburgh at that point?If so are you on the top of the railway bank? Impressive whatever,its one of my regular runs,and the day gone as Id planned,Id have been there too.Sorry to have missed the sight but grateful to you for the "pic.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyslop (22 Feb 2015)

Sorry,didnt get to the Google,that is a very impressive tide!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (22 Feb 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Superb photo! Are you between Boustead Hill and Drumburgh at that point?If so are you on the top of the railway bank? Impressive whatever,its one of my regular runs,and the day gone as Id planned,Id have been there too.Sorry to have missed the sight but grateful to you for the "pic


Yup I was between Boustead Hill and Drumburgh, just by the cattle grid (Calrilse/Allerdale boundary). The entire road was flooded between Drumburgh and Dykesfield with just Boustead Hill and Easton humps above the water line. I assume the sight was similar all the round the estuary to Skinburness.

T'was an amazing thing to watch, as the water engulfed the whole marsh as far as the eye could see


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ElDYZmq-7E


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Feb 2015)

@John Shingler 

were the expletives from your mate particularly flavoursome after the shower?


----------



## John Shingler (23 Feb 2015)

The expletives were from me ...the shot was a still from a gopro but I don't think it picked it up.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (23 Feb 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Isn't this a fixed penalty fine and pay for cleaning thing?


----------



## John Shingler (23 Feb 2015)




----------



## Hyslop (23 Feb 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Yup I was between Boustead Hill and Drumburgh, just by the cattle grid (Calrilse/Allerdale boundary). The entire road was flooded between Drumburgh and Dykesfield with just Boustead Hill and Easton humps above the water line. I assume the sight was similar all the round the estuary to Skinburness.
> 
> T'was an amazing thing to watch, as the water engulfed the whole marsh as far as the eye could see
> 
> ...



Superb!Many years since Ive seen anything like it.Hope the little cottages on the approach to Drumburgh were OK,though theres probably enough of a contour to ensure that they were.Always an impressive sight,a big tide on the Solway.Whenever I ride around round that way,I never fail to be rewarded one way or another.If ever youre round there and you see an idle looking fellow in the little bothy at Boustead Hill and you have time-stop and say hello,its probably me! Never see anyone else in there and its ideal for a "nice sit down"and a gaze around!


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Feb 2015)

Oops!!


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Feb 2015)

Out on t' Wirral!


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 Feb 2015)




----------



## pubrunner (25 Feb 2015)

al-fresco said:


> View attachment 78858
> 
> 
> Photo courtesy of Kath Kynaston.



Ha !, I know where that is !

Great pic, Al !


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Feb 2015)

Cyclist 33. It is a lesson on how to make sure your bike is never stolen. I love the colour, but Im weird. You dont even need locks and chains on that bike.


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Feb 2015)

The Brecon Beacons


----------



## wisdom (27 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3560084, mein
[QUOTE 3560084, member: 9609"]be interesting to ride a bike along here



[/QUOTE]

ber: 9609"]be interesting to ride a bike along here



[/QUOTE]
Wouldnt like to get a tyre stuck In those gaps


----------



## clid61 (27 Feb 2015)

Not today but Monday , boarding for Mallorca. Couple of decent riders on board


----------



## gds58 (27 Feb 2015)

[QUOTE 3560084, member: 9609"]be interesting to ride a bike along here



[/QUOTE]
There's one looks like that at Whitby I think, is this it?


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Feb 2015)




----------



## craigwend (28 Feb 2015)

me piggy-backing one of the local road clubs training photo-shoots .. https://www.flickr.com/photos/hullthursdayrc/sets/72157650314831139/
(technically a few weeks back & forgot until i saw them training on 'my route' again today)






surprised they didn't notice I was on a tourer with a rack - not at 'pace'  -
maybe the speed limit sign fooled them ...


----------



## John Shingler (28 Feb 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (1 Mar 2015)




----------



## Martin710 (1 Mar 2015)

Wetton mill refreshment stop today (before the good old weather changed)


----------



## midlife (1 Mar 2015)

That looks very Yorkshire . Is it?

Shaun


----------



## Martin710 (1 Mar 2015)

midlife said:


> That looks very Yorkshire . Is it?
> 
> Shaun


Its the peak district a regular visiting place of mine


----------



## wisdom (1 Mar 2015)

Not bike related but just re qualified for another 3 years as mud rescue technician with HM Coastguard search and rescue.


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2015)

Found a Bear disguised as a Dog!


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Mar 2015)

My best mate


----------



## Martin710 (1 Mar 2015)

my bigman


----------



## Tojo (2 Mar 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> My best mate






He is a good looking terrier is he a pure Border...?


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> He is a good looking terrier is he a pure Border...?



Yes, he sure is. but he's just being diagnosed with Cushing's disease so he's now on a tablet a day for the rest of his life


----------



## Tojo (2 Mar 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Yes, he sure is. but he's just being diagnosed with Cushing's disease so he's now on a tablet a day for the rest of his life



Sorry to hear that, hope the veterinary gurus can keep him right.


----------



## david k (2 Mar 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> well, i cycled out to "Dream" for my first ride of 2015, and got absolutely drenched!
> View attachment 75817


Think the dream is fantastic, great when you see it from the motorway on a sunny day


----------



## Tojo (3 Mar 2015)

david k said:


> Think the dream is fantastic, great when you see it from the motorway on a sunny day



That's good, a lot better than the rusty heap of Gormly s**ite we have in the NE....


----------



## david k (3 Mar 2015)

Tojo said:


> That's good, a lot better than the rusty heap of Gormly s**ite we have in the NE....


Many don't agree with you around here, they don't like it , I guess some people are never happy


----------



## EasyPeez (3 Mar 2015)

A couple of snaps from my commute this morning

View media item 7783
View media item 7773
View media item 7774


----------



## john59 (3 Mar 2015)

Boardwalk across Burton Point marshes.


----------



## BigAl68 (3 Mar 2015)

Just finished for the day so having a wander through St Nicolas market before meeting some friends for a bit of Japanese food. It's a lovely if chilly afternoon


----------



## toeknee (3 Mar 2015)

Been over that a few times John, on my sky social rides, can get a tad windy, but pleasant enough.


----------



## clid61 (5 Mar 2015)

couple of days on Mallorca


----------



## clid61 (5 Mar 2015)

Pass him most days and bung him a carrot now and then , he understands me and is a good listener


----------



## _aD (6 Mar 2015)

Finally got a replacement for the bikestole last year. Woo!


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Mar 2015)

DHL delivered a new toy today http://laufforks.com/

Yes I know the grass needs looking at.


----------



## Martin710 (6 Mar 2015)

Macclesfield canal. Lovely afternoon.


----------



## Mireystock (7 Mar 2015)

Always nice to see other peoples pics, keep 'em coming folks.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Mar 2015)

My first ever Carlton, a 1971/2 Continental.


----------



## John Shingler (7 Mar 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (7 Mar 2015)

Out riding the strade bianchi on my lovely old ken bird. This is brass knocker basin where the Kennet and Avon canal crosses the river Avon.


----------



## ChrisEyles (7 Mar 2015)

Out for a lovely ramble in the sunshine today - 58 miles through the Blackdown Hills and East and Mid Devon


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Mar 2015)

Sorry it's not bike related, but....







Our young Angel Fish are spawning, shame the rest of the fish will eat their eggs over night


----------



## Spartak (8 Mar 2015)

Not today, but earlier this week .......


----------



## clid61 (8 Mar 2015)

Ready for Marrakech !


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2015)

Went for a ride to the beach and decided to go for a swim. It was frightening.


----------



## John Shingler (8 Mar 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (8 Mar 2015)




----------



## Tojo (9 Mar 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Bike shower......


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Mar 2015)

Shiny, shiny new toy


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Mar 2015)

Things got a bit wintery again today....


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Mar 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


An understanding missus then


----------



## John Shingler (10 Mar 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> An understanding missus then


An understanding hotel


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Mar 2015)

From my ride this morning. The light was amazing today.


----------



## Spartak (10 Mar 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Mar 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (10 Mar 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (10 Mar 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (11 Mar 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (11 Mar 2015)

you reminded me... I didn't post this one up from earlier today.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Mar 2015)

Grand Nola


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Mar 2015)

Terry was built up today





Named after Terry Pratchett, both weird and wonderful
More photos in blog, below


----------



## wisdom (12 Mar 2015)

Off the end of the runway.photo on my way home from work today.


----------



## AndyRM (12 Mar 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Terry was built up today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that a lot! What's the thinking behind the fork? I've never seen one like that.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Mar 2015)

AndyRM said:


> I like that a lot! What's the thinking behind the fork? I've never seen one like that.



I's a light weight 60mm rigid (suspension) fork, not built for technical trails but to elevate the "trail buzz" they you get from riding rigid bikes off road on gravel roads or any worse, you know like most British B roads.
more info here and available here
www.laufforks.com
Also available in the UK at any LBS who uses the distributor VeloBrands 
http://johnclimber.com/ Blog


----------



## iLB (12 Mar 2015)




----------



## EasyPeez (13 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> you reminded me... I didn't post this one up from earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 82178


Where's that? looks gorgeous...


----------



## EasyPeez (13 Mar 2015)

An evening ride around Beverley, East Yorkshire, earlier this week
View media item 7828View media item 7826View media item 7827


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Mar 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Where's that? looks gorgeous...


near to Cuddington in Cheshire. Its along the Whitegate Way - an old disused railway that has been converted. The line was a branch line off the Manchester - Chester railway used to get salt & grit from the salt mines in Winsford to Manchester.


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Mar 2015)

Mr Speaker!


----------



## Mrs M (14 Mar 2015)

Spot the ladybird


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Mar 2015)

Heading home early this morning having been out since 6am


----------



## Spokesmann (14 Mar 2015)




----------



## Mrs M (14 Mar 2015)

Carnival weekend dog fancy dress show for guests, also adoption parade for local shelter residents.


----------



## John Shingler (14 Mar 2015)




----------



## ChrisEyles (14 Mar 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (14 Mar 2015)

1st ride today on my new ComfyCross not my MonsterCross as I initially called it.
The Lauf fork and Titanium Travers 29er frame made light of any undulations and gravely off road parts of todays local ride.

I got it to get ride of the trail buzz that you get through your hands and arms from riding rigid bikes and if defiantly does that, I was amazed how comfy it is over my old Niner or my current Cyclocross bike.


----------



## Cyclist33 (14 Mar 2015)

Gosh darnit its fun getting out in the mud again!


----------



## silvervanplumberman (14 Mar 2015)

Eight of us from Uttoxeter Cycling Club in Spain Monday 9th March 2015. Four days of hard riding, 270 miles and 21,000 feet of climbing.


----------



## clid61 (15 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> View attachment 82526


drop dead goergous ! is that Delamere?


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Mar 2015)

Thank you @clid61 - the pic was taken a couple of miles outside of Exeter, on the maiden voyage of my newly restored 1950s light roadster. There a couple more from the ride here, along with some of the resto: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1940s-raleigh-rescue-should-i-or-shouldnt-i.168167/page-9


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Mar 2015)

Looking towards Drake's Island, Plymouth Sound...


----------



## John Shingler (15 Mar 2015)




----------



## Bodhbh (15 Mar 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> 1st ride today on my new ComfyCross not my MonsterCross as I initially called it.
> The Lauf fork and Titanium Travers 29er frame made light of any undulations and gravely off road parts of todays local ride.
> 
> I got it to get ride of the trail buzz that you get through your hands and arms from riding rigid bikes and if defiantly does that, I was amazed how comfy it is over my old Niner or my current Cyclocross bike.



What drops are those? At first they look like Midges, but have an extra curve.


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Mar 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> What drops are those? At first they look like Midges, but have an extra curve.



These one's available from your Local Bike Shop
http://www.ison-distribution.com/english/product.php?part=HBGED44K
Clocked up 100 miles on them this weekend and they are fantastic


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Mar 2015)

Miserable gloomy dull weekend. Couldn't be motivated to visit the shed, let alone go for a ride. So here's one from last Friday - I got out for a cheeky lunchtime ride around Salisbury. Typical Wiltshire scene - a pig farms, MoD land and the dull thud of artillary going off somewhere on the downs.


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Mar 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> These one's available from your Local Bike Shop
> http://www.ison-distribution.com/english/product.php?part=HBGED44K
> Clocked up 100 miles on them this weekend and they are fantastic



Interesting. I can't afford to try them for the hell of it atm, but it looks at least they solve my main gripe with the Midges (no curve at the end, so you're hands feel like they'll slip out the bed).

I mean to ask from another post of yours - how do you find the Jones H bars? I'm sorely tempted (despite the price tag). I always set up my bars with the bar ends in line of the levers - which is pretty much what the H-bars are naturally. John the Bikemonger sells them not far from here so may ask if I can have a test ride.


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Mar 2015)

I've 2 x Titanium H bars and an aluminium Loop bars on different bikes and they are both fantastically comfortable, but as you say they are pricey.

Go and ask Charlie for a test pair and he can get you the Ison bars as well


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2015)

Dog walking at the shelter.
Also took out a Staffie but he was so hyper and excited unable to get a pic apart from a blurred "action shot"


----------



## jack smith (16 Mar 2015)

A 70 mile ride over the weekend what lovely roads.


----------



## John Shingler (16 Mar 2015)




----------



## Mrs M (17 Mar 2015)

Freddy's cat house is just down the road from us.
Went for a wee stroll and stopped to say hello to a cat, others appeared and soon there were about 8.
Turns out Freddy is a lawyer, who speaks several languages and is dedicated to helping the local street cats.
He walks for miles each day around feeding stations he has set up for the cats, also organises neutering.
Think he's brilliant


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Mar 2015)

Day off, sun is shining & it's my birthday so off trundling between watering holes as I wander towards Bristol for a few more later. Currently having a cider at Avon Valley Railway.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Day off, sun is shining & it's my birthday so off trundling between watering holes as I wander towards Bristol for a few more later. Currently having a cider at Avon Valley Railway.
> View attachment 82759




Happy birthday


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Mar 2015)

welsh dragon said:


> Happy birthday


Thanks


----------



## Martin710 (17 Mar 2015)

seen today at Westport Lake visitor centre Stoke on Trent


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2015)

Is that a race number I see stuck to the front of that Pashley? Excellent stuff!


----------



## Martin710 (17 Mar 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Is that a race number I see stuck to the front of that Pashley? Excellent stuff!


I think it was.
I was mesmerised by it and the seat looked so comfortable all those springs.....


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Mar 2015)

Martin710 said:


> I think it was.
> I was mesmerised by it and the seat looked so comfortable all those springs.....


Its a Brooks B33
http://www.brooksengland.com/catalogue-and-shop/saddles/city+&+heavy+duty/B33/


----------



## Spartak (17 Mar 2015)

River Avon this evening, taken from the M5 Avonmouth bridge cycle path.


----------



## thatname (18 Mar 2015)

Ok, this was last week but im new here so....




Mother Thames just downstream of the barrier early morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Mar 2015)

Taken with my phone.. Spring is springing by the side of the cycle path along The Washlands in Northampton.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Mar 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Day off, sun is shining & it's my birthday so off trundling between watering holes as I wander towards Bristol for a few more later. Currently having a cider at Avon Valley Railway.
> View attachment 82759


Belated happy birthday


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Mar 2015)

And today I am fitting new tubs as the old ones must be at least 20 plus years old. It's bloody lovely in my garden today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Mar 2015)

Blackthorn in flower.


----------



## Katherine (18 Mar 2015)




----------



## jack smith (18 Mar 2015)

Raby castle, surrounded by hundreds of deer!


----------



## Cuchilo (19 Mar 2015)

jack smith said:


> Raby castle, surrounded by hundreds of deer!
> View attachment 82944


They need to dig that moat out a bit


----------



## BigAl68 (20 Mar 2015)

The world is about to end. Oh wait no its getting light again. Phew


----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Mar 2015)

The eclipse was crap so I climbed a tree and took this instead...


----------



## Spartak (20 Mar 2015)

Eclipse ? A38 near Bristol Airport


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Mar 2015)

I took the DSLR to work today but it was too cloudy and so I left it in the car. Just as the Eclipse started it started to clear a little and so I got my pocket point and shoot out. I was really pleased with the outcome. Having cloud cover helps. I will have to remember that for 2080.


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Mar 2015)

Sod the eclipse I was lucky enough to see my first drake Mandarin Duck..... I'm not a twitcher... honest...http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mandarin_duck






More photos of him in my blog on the link in my signature.

Oh and it was on route to try and get a shot of the eclipse as well 






And as it's a bike forum I was on my bike as well 






Photo blogs below


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Mar 2015)

Before I took those eclipse photos I should have remembered the "red sky in the morning" adage. But what a great start to a day. This is taken from my office window. The spire structure on the left is actually our company sign.

Just to show how "Green" Denmark is. My company makes sails for yachts and so we use only wind power. There are also 3 wind turbines in the photo. I don't know how green the chimney is but it actually burns combustible garbage instead of using it for landfill. The heat that is produced is used to heat the houses on a local estate. I have never seen that in the UK, but there is a lot in Denmark.


----------



## Doyleyburger (21 Mar 2015)

A beauty of a spin with @Jason.T yesterday. 
25 local miles that Iv never explored before. One of the best rides Iv had, with the added extra of that yellow thing in the sky that we rarely see here in wales








No stranger to hills in these parts but the one you can just about see in the distance in the 2nd pic took me by surprise...... It hurt !


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Mar 2015)

The hill itself wasn't actually that bad - but I do like the name


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (21 Mar 2015)

jack smith said:


> Raby castle, surrounded by hundreds of deer!
> View attachment 82944


more of the bike please


----------



## Cyclist33 (22 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 83312


that looks healthy!


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Mar 2015)

On my morning ride...


----------



## Spartak (22 Mar 2015)




----------



## screenman (22 Mar 2015)

Brilliant pictures, I tried to take a picture of the eclipse but the moon got in the way.


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2015)




----------



## Martin710 (22 Mar 2015)

Tissington Trail today great ride 63 miles in tota. l


----------



## Martin710 (22 Mar 2015)

This old soul passed this sign on manifold valley trail.


----------



## mark c (22 Mar 2015)

Todays Ride to Longleat.


----------



## Martin710 (22 Mar 2015)

OTE="mark c, post: 3603873, member: 15067"]Todays Ride to Longleat.
View attachment 83419
[/QUOTE]
Iis
is that Lord Bath bottom right of house? Probably not colourful enough..


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Mar 2015)

Pre todays Battle on the Beach 2015 race bikes ready to rumble


----------



## Bollo (22 Mar 2015)

All 330m of the USS Theodore Roosevelt, cruising down the Solent with the Isle of Wight in the background. It's worth clicking to see the larger image to get a better sense of scale.






I took this from Southsea common, but due to the size of the ship it was still in the main channel a km or so away at a guess. I've had to stretch the levels to pick up the details through the haze and the sun was creeping into the lens, hence the blueish cast.


----------



## Bodhbh (23 Mar 2015)

Well it was nice enough yesterday to go a quick ride just in jeans and a shirt - instead of the all the battle gear.






Glad I had mudguards on.


----------



## BrianEvesham (23 Mar 2015)

Near Pebworth this morning.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2015)

Bollo said:


> All 330m of the USS Theodore Roosevelt, cruising down the Solent with the Isle of Wight in the background. It's worth clicking to see the larger image to get a better sense of scale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Fantastic photo! Thank you.


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3604226, member: 9609"]It looks like it has a large hole in the side near the back - they will need to get that welded up[/QUOTE]
Plastic sheeting and a roll of duct tape should fix it.


----------



## Martin710 (23 Mar 2015)

Brisham said:


> Near Pebworth this morning.


How come my daffodils dont sprout bikes like that


----------



## slowmotion (23 Mar 2015)

Life and Death in Fulham, west London

I went for a routine blood test in Charing Cross Hospital this morning. I don't like hanging about in hospitals. On the way back, I spotted this notice outside the Distillers pub. It quite cheered me up





About a mile later, I went through Brompton Cemetery. It always reminds me of the final scene in The Third Man.


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Mar 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> Glad I had mudguards on.



Nice work!


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Mar 2015)

Taken by a mate last Friday on Plymouth, eclipse day on my Sun Snipe Prestige...


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Mar 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> Taken by a mate last Friday on Plymouth, eclipse day on my Sun Snipe Prestige...


Love the frame on that that


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Mar 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> Glad I had mudguards on.



You want to keep your mouth shut when swimming in there


----------



## Spartak (25 Mar 2015)

...... cycled past this 'house' this morning !


----------



## afl2 (25 Mar 2015)

Barmouth North Wales today


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Mar 2015)

It is really hard to select 1 picture for today.... 

So my favourites are ....


----------



## slowmotion (25 Mar 2015)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ Wonderful!


----------



## djb1971 (26 Mar 2015)

Sunset on Mull


----------



## EasyPeez (26 Mar 2015)

Took Tuesday afternoon off to cycle out to Spurn Point; beautiful at this time of year. North Sea to the left, river Humber to the right, lighthouse at the end of Spurn just visible on the horizon.View media item 7850


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Mar 2015)

Royal William Yard and my Flyer


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Mar 2015)

Just think of the poor Minions


----------



## gds58 (27 Mar 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It is really hard to select 1 picture for today....
> 
> So my favourites are ....
> View attachment 83741
> ...


Outstanding pictures, nothing more we need to say. My favourites!


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Mar 2015)

Make your recent Strava rides into a work of art

Here's mine







Do it here https://www.madewithsisu.com/


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Mar 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 83349


 
All that caffeine seems to have stunted your growth, Spartak.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Mar 2015)

A windy Wimpole walk


----------



## Nigel182 (29 Mar 2015)

on Leaving the 1st Anniversary Track Meeting at Lee Valley Velodrome


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Mar 2015)




----------



## Spartak (31 Mar 2015)




----------



## Spartak (1 Apr 2015)




----------



## Jamieyorky (3 Apr 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 84149



I do love a ride by the sea.


----------



## Spartak (3 Apr 2015)

Jamieyorky said:


> I do love a ride by the sea.



.... from my ride earlier this morning 8-)


----------



## Jamieyorky (3 Apr 2015)

Spartak said:


> .... from my ride earlier this morning 8-)
> 
> View attachment 84555



Where is that ?


----------



## Cyclespeed (3 Apr 2015)

Majorca, with Cyclespeed, a few weeks ago...!


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Apr 2015)

Last night was puncture after puncture after puncture mainly mine but he's one of Al's


----------



## BrianEvesham (3 Apr 2015)

Today out with my son.


----------



## skid100 (3 Apr 2015)

I Love this picture of my bike against the stunning background whilst on a cycling holiday in northern Spain


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Apr 2015)

Carlton Corsa c1971, just had a clean.


----------



## Spartak (3 Apr 2015)

Jamieyorky said:


> Where is that ?



Slapton Ley with Torcross in the distance.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Apr 2015)

A day off the bike (no pledge here)
Went to Cambridge Uni botanic garden . This is a jade vine Strongylodon macrobotrys. Nice eh?


----------



## gds58 (4 Apr 2015)

skid100 said:


> I Love this picture of my bike against the stunning background whilst on a cycling holiday in northern Spain


Is that the Picos Mountains?


----------



## gds58 (4 Apr 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Last night was puncture after puncture after puncture mainly mine but he's one of Al's


Sounds like it's time to go tubeless with sealant inside!!


----------



## GJT (4 Apr 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (4 Apr 2015)

gds58 said:


> Sounds like it's time to go tubeless with sealant inside!!



I was, but the sealant has evaporated and was running on empty, it's topped up now so no worries on this bike.

I went out locally this morning on my 29er+ that can't be made tubless, all fine for the ride as the thorns plugged the holes nicely, but it took 8 patches to get both inner tubes to hold air again this afternoon.
Bloody farmers hawthorn cutting before the nesting season


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Apr 2015)

Pre puncture repair


----------



## Dibs (4 Apr 2015)

A quick stop at the Forth Road Bridge today...


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Apr 2015)




----------



## iancity (5 Apr 2015)

Slow ride around bits of Northumberland on the first warm day for yonks !


----------



## dawn72 (5 Apr 2015)

Had a great time today in the Argyll forest alongside the a83 rest and be thankful road. Tough climb but well worth the effort


----------



## Lumiparta (6 Apr 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (6 Apr 2015)

Lumiparta said:


>



Nice shot. although you could have done without the back pack in the shot.


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Apr 2015)

Our local (Scouse) Mandarin Duck, shot taken on this mornings ride


----------



## Lard Armstrong (6 Apr 2015)

Too snowy on Friday for cycling, so we had to look at alternatives (North Finland).


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Apr 2015)

A bit of 'Spring Bling'...


----------



## John Shingler (6 Apr 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (6 Apr 2015)

Mrs S


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2015)

No bike included, as I was coming back from Yeadon Airport, after dropping wife & daughter off(what a con, that 'drop-off' zone is!!! £3 for less than a minute in there)
I had a detour, to look at a few structures

Newlay Bridge
The old 1819 iron bridge 
The eponymous IronBridge, at CoalBrookeDale, was built in 1779, but this one is still fairly old






I also looked at the underside of the concrete bridge, over the Aire, between Horsforth roundabout (ring-road & A65), and Calverley
Most impressive!


----------



## Cyclist33 (6 Apr 2015)




----------



## Cuchilo (6 Apr 2015)

Went for a ride out to box hill this morning with one of the guys from the LBS . A nice 40 mile loop and then home for a bath before cycling down to the boat to have lunch in Kingston .
Had a look around the specialized store and Evans before picking up a chicken Tikka curry from the market square


----------



## swiftylee (6 Apr 2015)

Cheddar Gorge


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2015)

What's a dog to do when everyone is sat out sunning themselves rather than going out for a walk?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I also looked at the underside of the concrete bridge, over the Aire, between Horsforth roundabout (ring-road & A65), and Calverley
> Most impressive!


----------



## BrianEvesham (6 Apr 2015)




----------



## BlueDog (6 Apr 2015)

Today's ride past Glastonbury


----------



## Lumiparta (6 Apr 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Nice shot. although you could have done without the back pack in the shot.


Point taken  can't remember why i had left the backpack there... shall make another attempt


----------



## Lumiparta (6 Apr 2015)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> What's a dog to do when everyone is sat out sunning themselves rather than going out for a walk?
> View attachment 84925
> 
> View attachment 84926


what a nice dog, what a spaniel  reminds me of one i had)


----------



## gds58 (6 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Is that Cley windmill?


----------



## subaqua (7 Apr 2015)

mine is a picture that sums up the scumbags we have in Britain. 

I went up Snowdon on Easter Monday, like countless thousands. i was proper annoyed with the mess at Clogwyn so early on. I was more annoyed with the git who threw his plastic bottle out of the train window on the way down. sadly i wasn't on the train or i would have had a few words when it got back to Llanberis. 

anyway this is some of the mess at Clogwyn


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)

Tossers, literally.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)

swiftylee said:


> Cheddar Gorge
> View attachment 84924



That would look great with red tyres!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2015)

Lumiparta said:


> what a nice dog, what a spaniel  reminds me of one i had)


He's a cocker/Welsh springer cross and seems to meet with approval wherever he goes.


----------



## John Shingler (7 Apr 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (7 Apr 2015)

gds58 said:


> Is that Cley windmill?


yes it is.


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Bravo


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Apr 2015)




----------



## gds58 (7 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


> yes it is.


I thought so. I love that walk along the coast path round to Blakeney and on to Morston Quay. One of my favourite places in the UK. the coast road is a great bike ride too.


----------



## afl2 (8 Apr 2015)

Nice day out doing the ffestiniog 360 route unofficially


----------



## Cyclist33 (8 Apr 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Apr 2015)




----------



## grecinos (10 Apr 2015)

My day out in the country:


----------



## clid61 (10 Apr 2015)

On the canal at Chorley this morning


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Apr 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 85282


the swam seems a little off colour this morning!


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Apr 2015)

"He`s back..... quick..... hide" 







Cheers @accountantpete


----------



## clid61 (10 Apr 2015)

Just found this, somewhere near Hull on the estuary, whilst doing the TPT 2013


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Apr 2015)




----------



## Cavalol (11 Apr 2015)

Back to the drawing board, he's too big for the side car!


----------



## John Shingler (11 Apr 2015)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Apr 2015)

Over at my Aunt's for the first time in weeks to help out in the garden. We filled a skip :


----------



## jayonabike (11 Apr 2015)

Tired after a long day


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Apr 2015)

My handiwork of yesterday, treated my Croix de Fer to new cassette, chain, chainrings and jockey wheels


----------



## david k (12 Apr 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> St Helens.


It gets a lot of critisism locally which I think is unfair

I think the dream is fantastic, I believe they have improved the access since I last went a few years ago

http://www.dreamsthelens.com/visiting-dream/

I great place to cycle too, I shall put it on my list of rides for this year


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Apr 2015)

Following yesterdays Grand National the Foinavon Fence and The Chair looked a bit knackered on this mornings big ride out[


----------



## John Shingler (12 Apr 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (12 Apr 2015)

The International Space Station 12-04-2015 22.20


----------



## John Shingler (13 Apr 2015)




----------



## clid61 (13 Apr 2015)

I often wonder what goes through our cats mind ......


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2015)

clid61 said:


> I often wonder what goes through our cats mind ......
> View attachment 85549



"Cats are a mysterious kind of folk. There is more passing in their minds than we aware of."

- Sir Walter Scott


----------



## apb (13 Apr 2015)

One for the "show me your plastic" thread.


----------



## Spartak (14 Apr 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (14 Apr 2015)




----------



## Bodhbh (14 Apr 2015)

I ride past it most days around dusk, but I have no eye for a photo and it was lost on me. Just over the weekend I saw a couple stop the car and start clicking so, I thought I'd get the field...


----------



## Alex H (15 Apr 2015)

see the bottom of this post for the location https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-3644659


----------



## clid61 (15 Apr 2015)

Up early , bought the paint, quick brew. Hopefully get out for a ride this evening


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Apr 2015)

Out today for a gentle few miles




and a slight Double Entendre which made me Chuckle.....
It's Not Big and It's Not Funny.....
well it is Really


----------



## John Shingler (15 Apr 2015)




----------



## Bodhbh (15 Apr 2015)

Sorry for the Raleigh Twenty spam, I finished the build recently and am pretty chuffed to be riding it (and using a new camera I got for Chrimbo)

An old Roman road heading west out of Salisbury.






About 20miles into the ride and I had alot of hope for the 'sports hydration' stop in 5mins (closed  )





Salisbury plains.





Hrmmm...must be about 35miles now...another closed pub.





I found out how zoom on the camera works...












Back home






Best days ride I've had in a long time.


----------



## midlife (15 Apr 2015)

That beer looks cloudy, did you take it back 

Shaun


----------



## Bodhbh (15 Apr 2015)

midlife said:


> That beer looks cloudy, did you take it back
> 
> Shaun



Homebrew! It's supposed to be a belgian wheat beer, but not sure the locals would recognise it.


----------



## midlife (15 Apr 2015)

Weissbier . Top marks !

Shaun


----------



## gds58 (15 Apr 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Out today for a gentle few miles
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you want to get 'in on the lake' you have to first negotiate the thong on your way to the 'southern valley'


----------



## jnrmczip (16 Apr 2015)

This is where I should be today


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Apr 2015)

Heard this before I saw it !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Apr 2015)

Discussing the finer points of Retro vs. Modern with a workmate today...


----------



## John Shingler (16 Apr 2015)




----------



## Martin710 (16 Apr 2015)

Bigman RIP


----------



## Mrs M (16 Apr 2015)

Martin710 said:


> View attachment 85884
> Bigman RIP



Aww 
Big man was a fine looking laddie.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Apr 2015)

Martin710 said:


> View attachment 85884
> Bigman RIP



Very sad. When did he pass?


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 Apr 2015)

Where the bee sucks...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Apr 2015)

Martin710 said:


> View attachment 85884
> Bigman RIP


A like for the pic but  otherwise.


----------



## clid61 (17 Apr 2015)

Sun rising from behind Winter hill, over Wigan on this mornings commute


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Apr 2015)

New frame arrived today






Don't you just love quality welded titanium?

And yes it's a fat bike


----------



## Alan Frame (17 Apr 2015)

Elan Valley


----------



## Alan Frame (17 Apr 2015)

Travelling light, not.


----------



## jongooligan (18 Apr 2015)

Tomorrow's breakfast.


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Apr 2015)

First time out after a complete restoration and rebuild.


----------



## simon.r (18 Apr 2015)




----------



## iancity (18 Apr 2015)

Early morning ride yesterday overlooking the bay..


----------



## Paul139 (18 Apr 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> First time out after a complete restoration and rebuild.


That looks lovely. Love the colour.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> That looks lovely. Love the colour.



That's his newly restored Carlton Continental, and yes, it is a gorgeous bike!!

Thread for it here:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/1971-carlton-continental-restoration-project.177252/


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Apr 2015)

Paul139 said:


> That looks lovely. Love the colour.


Thanks, its what was called Polychromatic aqua green, well at least by Carlton.


----------



## Spartak (19 Apr 2015)




----------



## craigwend (19 Apr 2015)

the road home ...


----------



## midlife (19 Apr 2015)

Ah, the joy of cycling in my teens in East Yorks ...... Flat 

Where is it?

Shaun


----------



## Leescfc79 (19 Apr 2015)




----------



## craigwend (19 Apr 2015)

midlife said:


> Ah, the joy of cycling in my teens in East Yorks ...... Flat
> 
> Where is it?
> 
> Shaun



Coming down '_the hill'_ from the '_back road from Sigglesthorne'_ & crossing the B1243 to Skirlaugh


----------



## Mrs M (19 Apr 2015)

Had this plant for years, almost threw it away as it was never more than some twigs with a few pretty leaves.
All of a sudden it's sprouted and flowered for the first time ever


----------



## John Shingler (19 Apr 2015)




----------



## midlife (19 Apr 2015)

Yep, that's my old stomping ground . Skirlaugh was the site of Hull Thursday RC ten mile TT course. Happy days 

Shaun


----------



## mark c (19 Apr 2015)

A Giant above the Cerne Abbas Giant.


----------



## Andy Morris (19 Apr 2015)

Taken this Morning Newport Pembrokeshire. First ride out on the new self build.


----------



## Lilliburlero (19 Apr 2015)

Doing my usual thing on a Sunday (mtb around route 63) and noticed these flowers on a bench. 





"This was her special place". What a lovely plaque 




The view from Audreys bench


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


>



Paper Mill Lock by any chance ????


----------



## John Shingler (20 Apr 2015)

sure is Nigel.


----------



## Nigel182 (20 Apr 2015)

John Shingler said:


> sure is Nigel.


Thought so must get back there again soon


----------



## John Shingler (20 Apr 2015)

& this ...


----------



## toptom (20 Apr 2015)

Taken yesterday on the way up to the highest point in the chilterns wendover woods


----------



## clid61 (21 Apr 2015)

Packed and ready for terminal 1 on Wednesday . Doing the Ouka monster in Marrakech again this Sunday


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Apr 2015)




----------



## Martin710 (22 Apr 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Very sad. When did he pass?


sorry for the delay I have been a little unhappy, he went to sleep last thursday evening he had a tumor.


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Apr 2015)

Out today in the wilds of South Yorkshire


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Apr 2015)

1st Blue Bells





The fully laidened test ride


----------



## Bollo (24 Apr 2015)

Many of my rides pass through the small town of Alresford, about 10 miles ENE of Winchester. There's plenty of photo ops, but I'd been meaning to get a snap of the French prisoner-of-war graves in the church cemetery. Instead of waffling on, you can read a bit more about the background here.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2015)

Apologies, not taken today, but on the last day of my latest stay in France. Mont Aiguille, from Col de Menée. Simply breathtaking. I pinch my self each time I look at this photo.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Apr 2015)

Work took me here today.....


----------



## clid61 (24 Apr 2015)

Quick leg warmer on the road to oukamiden


----------



## clid61 (25 Apr 2015)

The road to oukamidan


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Apr 2015)

Bluebells in my front garden today...


----------



## jowwy (26 Apr 2015)

In the pain cave yesterday


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Apr 2015)

Tick, tick, tick, tick, tick.... "What the heck is that noise coming from my rear end?!" ().

Bugger... I was traveling light and had no tubes or repair kit with me....




By mere luck I managed to do this...




I was confident about it holding until I got home (2 miles) so I went for a pint...





Made it home and got the mrs to pull it out ().


----------



## Lilliburlero (26 Apr 2015)

Btw. Here`s my picture of the day. Llama rolling in ash...


----------



## Mrs M (26 Apr 2015)

Grr, it's snowing, again


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (26 Apr 2015)

up Jacobs ladder


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (26 Apr 2015)

I had to go for a pint at the Kirkstile Inn today.


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Apr 2015)

Tonight's moon


----------



## Renmurew (26 Apr 2015)

Managed to catch a photo of the sun lighting up a field of oil seed rape at the bottom of the garden tonight.


----------



## matthat (27 Apr 2015)

Me and my border collie Toby out the other night!!


----------



## clid61 (27 Apr 2015)

[QUOTE 3664528, member: 9609"]where is oukamidan ?[/QUOTE]
Its[QUOTE 3664528, member: 9609"]where is oukamidan ?[/QUOTE]
its a ski resort in the Atlas mountains. Every last Sunday in April, start Marrakech, 45 mile climb of 7300 feet to summit, then 45 mile descent back into Marrakech, all for a good cause


----------



## hedder2212 (27 Apr 2015)

Taken while having a rest on the way home today.


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Apr 2015)

An unexpected holiday gave me time for a 50 mile hilly local ride.


----------



## clid61 (28 Apr 2015)

Oukamidan ski resort


----------



## dee.jay (28 Apr 2015)

Today's ride...


----------



## Jamieyorky (28 Apr 2015)

Alembicbassman said:


> Out today in the wilds of South Yorkshire



Look's close to where i used to live that in Edlington ? Heading out from the 5 lane end's ???


----------



## Spartak (29 Apr 2015)

Latest edition of the Audax magazine 'Arrivee' just dropped onto my door mat & there is a picture of me in the middle pages ( in the blue kit )


----------



## totallyfixed (30 Apr 2015)

This needs a little introduction, the cat in this picture hunts birds, a lot of birds, I watched this magpie through the window this morning taunting the cat, I had been watching for a while before it dawned [deliberate pun] on me to take some pics, not great quality but the subject made up for it I think.
This had been going on for a while.








































Finally the magpie sees the cat back home. 1-0 to the birds.


----------



## galaxy (30 Apr 2015)

jongooligan said:


> Tomorrow's breakfast.



Chester-Le- Street, i went to school there, at Park View Comp.


----------



## Cyclist33 (30 Apr 2015)

It is goodness:


----------



## Trickedem (30 Apr 2015)

Spotted in my garden this morning, this magnificent hawk. Eventually it flew off with the remains of the pigeon.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (30 Apr 2015)

Trickedem said:


> View attachment 87315
> 
> Spotted in my garden this morning, this magnificent hawk. Eventually it flew off with the remains of the pigeon.


I could do with one of those at my house. I've got 2 dirty great pigeons living in my tree who love sh+**ing on my car


----------



## wisdom (30 Apr 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> This needs a little introduction, the cat in this picture hunts birds, a lot of birds, I watched this magpie through the window this morning taunting the cat, I had been watching for a while before it dawned [deliberate pun] on me to take some pics, not great quality but the subject made up for it I think.
> This had been going on for a while.
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant little sequence


----------



## Rasmus (30 Apr 2015)

Spartak said:


> Latest edition of the Audax magazine 'Arrivee' just dropped onto my door mat & there is a picture of me in the middle pages ( in the blue kit )


I, too, have been immortalized in print (well, half of me anyway). In my case from the Gospel Pass.




I'm in the white sleeves.


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Apr 2015)

Packed and loaded ready for this weekends "Welsh Ride Thing" bike packing in wet mid Wales





51lbs fully loaded on my crappy scales


----------



## Spartak (30 Apr 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Packed and loaded ready for this weekends "Welsh Ride Thing" bike packing in wet mid Wales
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that an Alpkit rear bag ?


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Apr 2015)




----------



## Keith Oates (1 May 2015)

Good photo but the bike looks lonely!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (1 May 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Packed and loaded ready for this weekends "Welsh Ride Thing" bike packing in wet mid Wales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one are you using wildcat gear or alpkit ?


----------



## Hicky (1 May 2015)

Didn't move and inch whilst the world went on around him!


----------



## Spokesmann (1 May 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> This needs a little introduction, the cat in this picture hunts birds, a lot of birds, I watched this magpie through the window this morning taunting the cat, I had been watching for a while before it dawned [deliberate pun] on me to take some pics, not great quality but the subject made up for it I think.
> This had been going on for a while.
> 
> 
> ...




1-0 to the Magpie Id say!


----------



## JohnClimber (1 May 2015)

Spartak said:


> Is that an Alpkit rear bag ?


and


sir adrian dangerous said:


> Nice one are you using wildcat gear or alpkit ?



It's a Wildcat Tiger harness http://www.wildcatgear.co.uk/shop/seat-systems/wildcat-gear-tiger/ with the shaped Alpkit Airlok Tapered drybag inside https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-tapered

A Wildcat Ocelot frame bag http://www.wildcatgear.co.uk/shop/frame-bags/ocelot/

And a double open ended dry bag on the bars https://www.alpkit.com/products/airlok-xtra-dual-13-litre

2 Stem cells https://www.alpkit.com/products/stem-cell - one of the best inventions for biking EVER

Plus a top tube bag from www.beerbabe.co.uk

Plus another shot from todays shakedown ride


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2015)

From the commute ride home


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 May 2015)

This won't mean much to a lot of people, but I saw a full 22° halo yesterday. I have never seen one before so it was of huge interest to me.






The picture in this link is not mine, but is of the same phenomena on the same day and there is an explanation with it.


----------



## Lilliburlero (2 May 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> Good photo *but the bike looks lonely*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Maybe that`s why the willows are weeping


----------



## wisdom (2 May 2015)

jowwy said:


> From the commute ride home
> 
> View attachment 87455



4"]From the commute ride home

View attachment 87455
[/QUOTE]
I have the same altura bag as yours.Find It brilliant


----------



## jowwy (2 May 2015)

wisdom said:


> 4"]From the commute ride home
> 
> View attachment 87455


I have the same altura bag as yours.Find It brilliant[/QUOTE]
Its quality fair play......i got 3 seperate attachments for all the bikes, so can commute on whichever i feel like then.


----------



## craigwend (2 May 2015)




----------



## Spokesmann (3 May 2015)

Came across this fellow on my Sunday morning ride...


----------



## hedder2212 (3 May 2015)

Just done my weekly shop on the bike for the first time in a long long time.




a weeks worth of shopping in there, absolutely jam packed. Rear end was so heavy the front wheel was lifting whenever I made a turn


----------



## david k (3 May 2015)

Crosby beech, Anthony Gormley men, sorry photos a bit grainy


----------



## mark c (3 May 2015)

This little bit of Flint caused that much grief that i had to use the Broom wagon to get home, and some Pliers to remove from the tyre


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 May 2015)




----------



## Lilliburlero (3 May 2015)

I can only post 2 of the 6 I saw on the Castle Gresley bypass, the other 4 were a bit rude.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 May 2015)

Cote de Cow and Calf. And the winner is . . .


----------



## craigwend (3 May 2015)




----------



## Bollo (4 May 2015)

Deer in the New Forest.



I normally stay out of the New Forest on summer weekends as it can all get a bit congested, but I rolled through today with a long lens and managed to catch these ladies at the Bolderwood deer sanctuary.


----------



## John Shingler (4 May 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (4 May 2015)

This mornings view while wild bike packing in Mid Wales





Well when I said "wild" bike packing, the pub was in the middle of nowhere





Sheltering from the rain


----------



## gds58 (5 May 2015)

david k said:


> Crosby beech, Anthony Gormley men, sorry photos a bit grainy


I love the graininess! makes it look a bit like a painting.


----------



## robjh (5 May 2015)

On my ride from Cambridge to Hunstanton yesterday - this is Great Massingham


----------



## John Shingler (5 May 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (5 May 2015)

Here's 2 minute photo montage video of this weekends 3 day and 2 nights Welsh Ride Thing bike packing adventure



Info here http://bearbonesbikepacking.co.uk/WelshRideThing/
See you next year


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (6 May 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Here's 2 minute photo montage video of this weekends 3 day and 2 nights Welsh Ride Thing bike packing adventure
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it was a good weekend John. I'm doing a bikepacking weekend in September, I've got alpkit bike luggage but I need a bike specific one man tent,any recommendations ?


----------



## John Shingler (6 May 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (6 May 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> Looks like it was a good weekend John. I'm doing a bikepacking weekend in September, I've got alpkit bike luggage but I need a bike specific one man tent,any recommendations ?



There's no such thing as a "bike specific" one man tent.

If you're under 6ft my six moon designs lunar solo is excellent but it's hard to find and expensive.
As it's September and it won't be that bad in weather (lets hope) why not take an even lighter option and take a Tarp, you don't need a pole if you rig it up to your bike.
The best on the market at the moment is the Mountain Laurel Designs Trailstar which needs a pole
But if you are working to a budget don't forget a cheap tent will have a poor hydrostatic level, so I would chose a better quality tarp like these from Alpkit
https://www.alpkit.com/products/rig


----------



## JohnClimber (6 May 2015)

Not bike related in anyway, but I don't care 





5 newly hatch chicks to keep fed, Blue Tit watch


----------



## Nigel182 (6 May 2015)

Out Sheltering from the Rain today on the Dinton 100 Audax.....unfortunately I was a DNF......



Nice AUDAX Hotel ...my first visit ....Lunch was Great.


----------



## ufkacbln (6 May 2015)

Actualy picture of Monday, but only just uploaded.

When taking pictures of animals I use a "burst" so that if they move, I can recover something....

Sometimes with skill luck the results can be impressive - Flying Lambs


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (7 May 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> There's no such thing as a "bike specific" one man tent.
> 
> If you're under 6ft my six moon designs lunar solo is excellent but it's hard to find and expensive.
> As it's September and it won't be that bad in weather (lets hope) why not take an even lighter option and take a Tarp, you don't need a pole if you rig it up to your bike.
> ...


Sorry I meant a tent suitable for bike packing, eg packs small and is light


----------



## John Shingler (7 May 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (7 May 2015)

Found an interesting approach to Fiddlers Ferry tonight...


----------



## JohnClimber (7 May 2015)

On Crosby beach this evening, the Woollybacks mtb club ride came to ride from my doorstep


----------



## Nigel182 (9 May 2015)

Managed to get to Fat Boys Diner today not been since change of ownership, still like the place except for the Huge Blue Container Office Block spoiling the view.


----------



## Lilliburlero (9 May 2015)

I was born and raised in Castle Gresley.
Love the lump of coal


----------



## simon.r (9 May 2015)

Not a day trip to foreign parts, but a sign on the old toll bridge (now a tram / cycle / pedestrian bridge) over the Trent:


----------



## John Shingler (9 May 2015)




----------



## mark c (9 May 2015)

A couple of pics of Mays 100kms.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (9 May 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Managed to get to Fat Boys Diner today not been since change of ownership, still like the place except for the Huge Blue Container Office Block spoiling the view.


Food of the gods


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (9 May 2015)

at the giant shop today. I love this bike.


----------



## jowwy (10 May 2015)

Views from the top of the tumble climb


----------



## Spokesmann (10 May 2015)

Bit blustery and dull for May on Plymouth Hoe...


----------



## Heigue'r (10 May 2015)

wonder where these were off to


----------



## mark c (10 May 2015)

A day out in Bath.


----------



## stephen davies (10 May 2015)

Worlds end, horseshoe pass and blwch penbarrass north wales climbing day


----------



## gds58 (10 May 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Please tell me more about this


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (10 May 2015)

stephen davies said:


> Worlds end, horseshoe pass and blwch penbarrass north wales climbing day
> View attachment 88480
> View attachment 88482


Nice bike


----------



## John Shingler (10 May 2015)

gds58 said:


> Please tell me more about this



http://road.cc/content/news/150926-...rful-bikes-canyon-singular-mango-bobbin-rowan

there ya go.


----------



## John Shingler (10 May 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (10 May 2015)

From today


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 May 2015)




----------



## EasyPeez (11 May 2015)

A damp and misty Blubberhouses climb


----------



## Falco Frank (11 May 2015)

Happy Days from long ago.... My first MTB race:


----------



## thatname (12 May 2015)

Cuckoo Trail last week


----------



## Nigel182 (12 May 2015)

thatname said:


> Cuckoo Trail last week
> View attachment 88675


That is such a nice route try to do it a few times a year last time added diversion to Pevensey Bay was well worth it


----------



## jnrmczip (13 May 2015)

Seems like a good idea ?


----------



## Nigel182 (13 May 2015)

My Trip out today included a Flight over the Thames on the Emirates Air Line Cable Car.


----------



## jowwy (13 May 2015)

Views from the commute home


----------



## biker grove (13 May 2015)

Saw this finger today.


----------



## theloafer (13 May 2015)

from a walk in Durham






also saw this any one know what it is?


----------



## RedRider (13 May 2015)

Tonight's empty plate.






Looks like a beast in lippy





Phone cam effect applied


----------



## wisdom (14 May 2015)

theloafer said:


> from a walk in Durham
> View attachment 88830
> 
> 
> ...


Stone tower????


----------



## welsh dragon (15 May 2015)

The weather is definitely getting better. A photo of the blossom on one of my apple trees


----------



## Cyclist33 (15 May 2015)

Back when Cubes looked good...





It was all down hill after this.

Seen on station platform today. Built up of random parts.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (15 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Back when Cubes looked good...
> View attachment 88927
> 
> 
> ...


I agree my 2011 cube acid looks miles better than the new ones


----------



## cnb (15 May 2015)

I think that structure is from the Cathedral..A bit they had replaced....Could be wrong about that..


----------



## Renmurew (16 May 2015)

Sunset in Santorini last night

Wendy


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (16 May 2015)

Renmurew said:


> Sunset in Santorini last night
> 
> Wendy


Beautiful


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

A breezy spin this morning. Climbing up over Langside Moor near Comrie, Perthshire and the rain clouds were starting to look slightly threatening but made it home dry.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> A breezy spin this morning. Climbing up over Langside Moor near Comrie, Perthshire and the rain clouds were starting to look slightly threatening but made it home dry.
> 
> View attachment 88965


So you have taken to posting qualifying pictures everywhere except in the competition thread?


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> So you have taken to posting qualifying pictures everywhere except in the competition thread?


Not much colour in that one apart from the bike. I couldn't get the phone out of my pocket quickly enough to capture a rainbow that disappeared as quickly as it had appeared.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 May 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Not much colour in that one apart from the bike. I couldn't get the phone out of my pocket quickly enough to capture a rainbow that disappeared as quickly as it had appeared.


given some of the entries, that counts as colourful! Looks like you had a nice ride!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> given some of the entries, that counts as colourful! Looks like you had a nice ride!


Was nice apart from a strengthening wind. Hurts my lower back pushing into it so that was plenty far enough.


----------



## stoatsngroats (16 May 2015)

Bosham, West Sussex. 13miles done, in 1hr 8 minutes, with a minor wrong turn!


----------



## Cyclist33 (16 May 2015)

The Time Machine!


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (17 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 89024
> 
> The Time Machine!


Don't go past 88 miles an hour


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 May 2015)

I was in esteemed company today


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2015)

Just a wet and miserable dog walk today. 

Firstly a pic of the bridge they renewed last year over the old railway line, further along the walk my rather soggy dog, then one of what remains of the bluebells (sorry @SatNavSaysStraightOn I left it too late to capture their full glory) and lastly one of the little bridge crossing the Barvick Burn in our local Macrosty Park on the way back home.


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2015)

I see your dog, and raise you one cat...






Mrs Pete put the cats bed out to air yesterday. Not to be deterred, Misty was still having a doze in it when I got back from my ride..


----------



## Spokesmann (18 May 2015)

Triumph TR6 taken at Kempton Great Engines weekend, SW London...


----------



## Mrs M (18 May 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> I see your dog, and raise you one cat...
> 
> View attachment 89138
> 
> ...


Aw sweet.


----------



## hedder2212 (18 May 2015)

turns out hybrids don't off road too well.


----------



## hedder2212 (18 May 2015)

and another just because I could.




Been having a play with a new cheap camera I got for the handlebars.. Need to have a play with it still but hopefully I can get some nice bits and bobs from the commute and make a few nice videos. First time ive been out on the bike in over a week, deffinately feeling it now!


----------



## EasyPeez (18 May 2015)

Holme Moss taunting me....


----------



## EasyPeez (18 May 2015)

And the view from the top...


----------



## Mo1959 (18 May 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> And the view from the top...
> View attachment 89177
> View attachment 89178


Definitely worth the effort of the climb for that view!


----------



## BigAl68 (18 May 2015)




----------



## Lilliburlero (18 May 2015)

Cycling home this evening I ran into the most amazing rainbow I`v ever seen, it was perfect, but I had no camera with me.....I raced home hoping to catch it in all its glory, but only managed to get a photo of it getting gobbled up by this huge cloud.


----------



## biker grove (18 May 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> And the view from the top...
> View attachment 89177
> View attachment 89178


Fabulous!


----------



## Mo1959 (19 May 2015)

Still lots of the yellow stuff flowering in the fields just now. Thankfully I have never been bothered with hay fever.


----------



## JohnClimber (19 May 2015)

While I'm waiting for my new Fat Bike fork to arrive and to get built up I'm getting very envious when I see fat tyres now


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 May 2015)

Is it summer yet?


----------



## EasyPeez (21 May 2015)

Best beer garden in the world? Certainly felt like it after 75 miles in the hot sun


----------



## JohnClimber (21 May 2015)

All at sea


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (22 May 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> All at sea


Nice ride


----------



## hedder2212 (22 May 2015)

Got a old friend out for the commute.


----------



## hedder2212 (22 May 2015)

Here, Have another.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 May 2015)

Cake? Pah..
real fuel


----------



## JohnClimber (22 May 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> Nice ride



Thank you, just wait until I start posting pictures of my new fat bike due to be built up in 3 weeks


----------



## simon.r (23 May 2015)

Today's bacon cob and tea stop:


----------



## Spokesmann (23 May 2015)

One of my summer rides...


----------



## Tony Raynor (23 May 2015)

Out and about the Rising Sun Park in Wallsend on the fixie and the Trek 470


----------



## zaza123 (23 May 2015)

Sherbourne Trail, Cannock Chase.


----------



## marshmella (23 May 2015)

simon.r said:


> Today's bacon cob and tea stop:
> 
> View attachment 89557


Fabulous, did you manage the whole menu?


----------



## mark c (23 May 2015)

Todays 100km run


----------



## zaza123 (23 May 2015)

Mmm, real cider.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 May 2015)

Not strictly today, but I have just got back and have access to teh Broadband for the piccies.

I was in Ramsgate last week for the Dunkirk little ships

Here are a few meandering out of the HArbour:








... and some of the stories were amazing, they were "little" ships. This one belonged to Tommy Trinder who apparently sailed it across himself, with fellow Artist Bud Flanagan as crew






... and of course the obligatory Spitfire, (ahead of its time with the DDay stripes though)


----------



## Lilliburlero (24 May 2015)

Peperami... its a bit of a vegetable.


----------



## Leaway2 (25 May 2015)

A ship passing through Irlam locks.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 May 2015)

Another ride another Trig Point.
60 mile loop and 50 miles of it into a head wind...... How does that happen?


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)




----------



## sittingbull (25 May 2015)

3 Queens on the River Mersey:


----------



## spiderman2 (25 May 2015)

yesterday @ gt.Missenden


----------



## john59 (25 May 2015)

Found this guy in the garden this morning!





John


----------



## mark c (25 May 2015)

Colliers Way Radstock North Somerset.


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

Bristol


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)

john59 said:


> Found this guy in the garden this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eek!! I'm scared of caterpillars!


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bristol
> View attachment 89865



Is that Lady Gaga?


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)

Okay okay I know I already had one Picture of the Day, but I like this one too...


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Is that Lady Gaga?




It is Banksy take on Vermeers girl with the pearl earing.


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> It is Banksy take on Vermeers girl with the pearl earing.
> View attachment 89871



Yes... I did know 

There are some great murals round the city aren't there?


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

I must have hundreds of photos from over the years. Being a skateboarder back in the 80s lots of people I skated with went into to grafitti and fame. I like this one even more as someone chucked paint at it and I like it more that way. Street art shouldn't be covered in plastic sheeting or taken down and sold to Brad & Angelina


----------



## Cyclist33 (25 May 2015)

It still looks like Lady Gaga, mind you 

http://s2.glbimg.com/XidRsCI8I2uLTb...com/og/ed/f/original/2014/03/10/lady-gaga.jpg


----------



## BigAl68 (25 May 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> It still looks like Lady Gaga, mind you
> 
> http://s2.glbimg.com/XidRsCI8I2uLTb...com/og/ed/f/original/2014/03/10/lady-gaga.jpg



It does


----------



## JohnClimber (26 May 2015)

Stiperstones Shropshire


----------



## Spartak (26 May 2015)

Between Old Sodbury & Tormarton


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (26 May 2015)

Chanctonbury Ring looking south towards Cissbury Ring, Worthing, with the English Channel on the horizon


----------



## Katherine (27 May 2015)

Sunny Suffolk


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (27 May 2015)

our home for the past couple of days


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (27 May 2015)

bempton cliffs


----------



## BrianEvesham (27 May 2015)

Encouraging words for my son near the end of his first sportive on Sunday.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (27 May 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> Encouraging words for my son near the end of his first sportive on Sunday.


A young Chris froome in the making. A tip of the cap from me, I hope my son takes a leaf out of your sons book.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (28 May 2015)

Looking west towards Brighton from Lancing on my nice evening ride.


----------



## BigAl68 (30 May 2015)

Ship shape & Bristol fashion


----------



## busman (30 May 2015)




----------



## User19783 (30 May 2015)

Iron man down on kimmeridge bay,
Had a great day around Dorset,
Would love to live down there, 
But first, I think I must do the lottery and get lucky.


----------



## Spokesmann (31 May 2015)

My pride and joy after a service and clean yesterday...


----------



## wisdom (31 May 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> My pride and joy after a service and clean yesterday...


Pure joy


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 May 2015)

BrianEvesham said:


> Encouraging words for my son near the end of his first sportive on Sunday.



Fantastic


----------



## JohnClimber (31 May 2015)

A local spin out on the monster cross


----------



## Lilliburlero (31 May 2015)




----------



## Strathlubnaig (1 Jun 2015)

Here's Millars maillot pois winning bike from 84.


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Jun 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 90030
> bempton cliffs


My mum and dad have a caravan up there. Lovely spot. Have you considered riding the Yorkshire Wolds Cycleway? 150 miles, taking in Bempton as part of the route.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (1 Jun 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> My mum and dad have a caravan up there. Lovely spot. Have you considered riding the Yorkshire Wolds Cycleway? 150 miles, taking in Bempton as part of the route.


I have now, thanks.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (2 Jun 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> My mum and dad have a caravan up there. Lovely spot. Have you considered riding the Yorkshire Wolds Cycleway? 150 miles, taking in Bempton as part of the route.


Just pencilled me and a few mates in for next year's Yorkshire wolds cycle challenge. Looks like a nice route.


----------



## EasyPeez (2 Jun 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> Just pencilled me and a few mates in for next year's Yorkshire wolds cycle challenge. Looks like a nice route.


Do they run it on the same weekend every year? I know I can't make it this summer but would be bang up for it next year.


----------



## hedder2212 (2 Jun 2015)

Well, The sticker collection had to be started eventually. its the rules.




Now on the hunt for any stickers I can get my hands on.


----------



## grecinos (3 Jun 2015)




----------



## sir adrian dangerous (3 Jun 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Do they run it on the same weekend every year? I know I can't make it this summer but would be bang up for it next year.


I hope so it's my birthday on the 12th


----------



## slowwww (3 Jun 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Best beer garden in the world? Certainly felt like it after 75 miles in the hot sun
> View attachment 89413


 God that's lovely. Where is it?


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Jun 2015)

Spotted this noble archangel...


----------



## gds58 (4 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Spotted this noble archangel...
> View attachment 90628


Egret?


----------



## gds58 (4 Jun 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> My pride and joy after a service and clean yesterday...


Wow, that's a beaut' well done for a superb restoration. Is that saddle broken in yet, or does it still need a bit more Neatsfoot oil on it?


----------



## gds58 (4 Jun 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Here's Millars maillot pois winning bike from 84.
> View attachment 90449


First bike shop I've seen that sells Carrots and Broccoli, maybe that's a Scottish thing, I don't know!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jun 2015)

gds58 said:


> First bike shop I've seen that sells Carrots and Broccoli, maybe that's a Scottish thing, I don't know!


the tray of veg dumped next to it was very weird aye


----------



## Spokesmann (4 Jun 2015)

gds58 said:


> Wow, that's a beaut' well done for a superb restoration. Is that saddle broken in yet, or does it still need a bit more Neatsfoot oil on it?



The saddle is fine. Please don't mention the angle - thats my normal riding position!


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jun 2015)

gds58 said:


> Egret?



Grey heron.


----------



## BigAl68 (4 Jun 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (4 Jun 2015)

[QUOTE 3728510, member: 9609"]precariously balanced close to the edge, a sudden gust of wind and you could have been walking home. [/QUOTE]

I know and its about 30 feet down to the muddy river


----------



## MissyR (4 Jun 2015)

Loch Leven..... Just a stunning place to be.


----------



## Mo1959 (4 Jun 2015)

MissyR said:


> Loch Leven..... Just a stunning place to be.


Wow. That's a beauty.


----------



## john59 (4 Jun 2015)

John


----------



## gds58 (4 Jun 2015)

MissyR said:


> Loch Leven..... Just a stunning place to be.


That is just outstandingly beautiful and a very well taken photograph too!


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Jun 2015)

slowwww said:


> God that's lovely. Where is it?


The Old Horns at Bradfield, just outside Sheffield. I ordered the fishcake and when it came it was the size of a St Bernards' head! Highly recommended for food, views and choice of ales


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (4 Jun 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> The Old Horns at Bradfield, just outside Sheffield. I ordered the fishcake and when it came it was the size of a St Bernards' head! Highly recommended for food, views and choice of ales


Is that the one at the top of mortimer road ?


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jun 2015)

Hooray for Miracle Gro


----------



## Renmurew (4 Jun 2015)

Looked out into the garden tonight and saw Thumper and Bambi


----------



## robjh (5 Jun 2015)

Sheep on ridge and furrow, near Burrough on the Hill, Leicestershire, yesterday evening


----------



## MissyR (5 Jun 2015)

gds58 said:


> That is just outstandingly beautiful and a very well taken photograph too!



Thanks it was travelling home and a case of stop, stop, stop anywhere. The picture was taken with a phone camera! The picture doesn't do the view justice to be fair.


----------



## john59 (5 Jun 2015)

A few from today!

Male Kestrel.




Female Kestrel.




Nuthatch.




Jay.




John


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Jun 2015)

@john59 - those are gorgeous! Thanks for sharing


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jun 2015)




----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2015)

john59 said:


> A few from today!
> 
> Male Kestrel.
> 
> ...


Lovely pics.


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Jun 2015)

My new Lauf Carbonara Fat bike fork has arrived










I thought I had all the bits for the build, I've had 5 months of waiting and planning for this bike and I forgot the headset.
Of course it's not a standard on so my local bike shop has had to order on in for a Monday/Tuesday delivery
I'm hoping for it's maiden ride out on Wednesday of next week


----------



## theloafer (6 Jun 2015)

as suggested by @Katherine


----------



## VJOCK (6 Jun 2015)

On route back after trip to swinley forest blue trail. One or two spots where had to walk due to clearance. Overall great fun.


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Jun 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> Is that the one at the top of mortimer road ?


Penistone Rd I believe, but you go up Mortimer to get to it, yeah.


----------



## tonyg52 (7 Jun 2015)

Two of the best things about Italy


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Jun 2015)

Last nights ISS (international Space Station) pass over a forest on North Wales





Where we bike bivi'ed out for the night


----------



## wisdom (7 Jun 2015)

Youngest son on the trinity hospice bike ride earlier today (hes the one on the left!!!!)


----------



## Spartak (7 Jun 2015)

Two pictures taken today at Newark Park, Gloucestershire.


----------



## BlueDog (7 Jun 2015)

New secure bike parking introduced in Weston-super-Mare......


----------



## Cavalol (7 Jun 2015)

image by Billy P, on Flickr

Took forever to get to the top, but I'm a fat, unfit asthmatic 51 year old so I don't care lol


----------



## clid61 (7 Jun 2015)

Appleby horse fair


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (7 Jun 2015)

Pigs up on the South Downs Way this afternoon.


----------



## john59 (7 Jun 2015)

New Brighton, Wirral.





John


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Jun 2015)

john59 said:


> New Brighton, Wirral.



Fat Bike heaven


----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Jun 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (7 Jun 2015)




----------



## jhawk (7 Jun 2015)

My birthday gifts! 

A new cycling computer! (Been after one for ages!) *There are bits and bobs that go with it that aren't pictured*






A new pump!






And an 800 Lumens front light! (Which is BRIGHT) It means I can do away with my dynamo hub, or use it for a secondary purpose (charging, etc). *Going to be testing this outside once it gets dark, will post a picture later.






EDIT: I have a GoPro on the way also.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (8 Jun 2015)

Above Langsett Reservoir.


----------



## jhawk (8 Jun 2015)

There's the night-test.


----------



## anothersam (8 Jun 2015)

Yesterday at the Turner Contemporary [Turner census: 1 watercolour] in Margate.


----------



## Bollo (8 Jun 2015)

A grand day out at the Winchester Cyclefest and Criterium. I've plenty of pics here and will be uploading a few more, but one or two of my favourites








Mixed U12 race




https://flic.kr/p/uiuheX



Men's Cat 4




Women's Cat 2/3/4


----------



## Trickedem (8 Jun 2015)

Bergen, Norway at 11pm. beautiful city


----------



## John Shingler (8 Jun 2015)

Yesterdays Wiggle Dragon Ride


----------



## Idoru (8 Jun 2015)

Last week - the view from the top of Snowdon, been up 6 or 7 times, first time I've actually seen anything from the top and not been at risk of being blown off the summit...





And from today's ride up the Orme in Llandudno, first time I've gotten to the top in without stopping (though the tram almost thwarted that ambition!)






Not very scenic I'm afraid.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (8 Jun 2015)

Today, work took me down the coast to St Bees, passing through Flimby on the way.

And what do you do when you're near Flimby?


Buy pies 






Meat and Potato on the left , and Sausage and Baked Beans on the right.


----------



## john59 (8 Jun 2015)

A couple more of the Male Kestrel and a Grey Squirrel taken today!













John


----------



## Keith Oates (9 Jun 2015)

Not cycling related but I did see this on a recent ride.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mickle (9 Jun 2015)




----------



## Trickedem (9 Jun 2015)

I took part in the Bergen-Voss 160km sportive on Saturday. Loads of enthusiastic support along the way really made the ride special. The scenery was spectacular too.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Jun 2015)

the obligatory windmill and hire bike shot, from the family trip to Holland. there is cheese in the basket to finish off.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jun 2015)

Morning bike ride down to the Iron Men at Crosby.





I did the ride rather than sit by the phone waiting for the phone call to come and collect my new bike from my favourite bike builders.

When I got home the phone call came and I nipped out in the car to pick it up.
What do you think?


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Morning bike ride down to the Iron Men at Crosby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Do those forks come with cream and bacon?


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Jun 2015)

New bike at Latchford lock this morning


----------



## simon.r (9 Jun 2015)

The Trent near Nottingham city centre this evening:


----------



## simon.r (9 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> When I got home the phone call came and I nipped out in the car to pick it up.
> What do you think?



It's certainly different! I honestly can't make up my mind if I like the look of it or not. Would be interesting to try a fat bike sometime.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (9 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Morning bike ride down to the Iron Men at Crosby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks the dogs kahunas


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jun 2015)

simon.r said:


> It's certainly different! I honestly can't make up my mind if I like the look of it or not. Would be interesting to try a fat bike sometime.



When you live a 6 mile ride from miles of beaches, sand dunes and sandy single track it makes so much sense.
Get ready for some more photos tomorrow on it's first ride out.
The sun's forecast and I'm on a months Gardening Leave between jobs


----------



## jowwy (10 Jun 2015)

A picture from sundays club ride


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Jun 2015)

One of my orchids. This is the second time its flowered.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> When you live a 6 mile ride from miles of beaches, sand dunes and sandy single track it makes so much sense.
> Get ready for some more photos tomorrow on it's first ride out.
> The sun's forecast and I'm on a months Gardening Leave between jobs


Nice timing


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Jun 2015)

And now the new Fat Bike at the Iron Men










It feels so at home on the sand


----------



## wisdom (10 Jun 2015)

Decided to repair a p******e in the lounge whilst watching the tt


----------



## Cyclist33 (10 Jun 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (10 Jun 2015)




----------



## Katherine (10 Jun 2015)




----------



## Mo1959 (11 Jun 2015)

After having done a fair bit of distance and climbing this week I treated myself to a relaxed tootle on my hybrid round Loch Earn this morning and stopped to grab a few pics along the way.


----------



## clid61 (12 Jun 2015)

I


Katherine said:


> View attachment 91511


Is that near Worsley ?


----------



## clid61 (12 Jun 2015)

Been awake since 3. Enjoying the silence of the Northern Power House that is Wigan , before it descends into its usual daily chaotic rut !


----------



## Katherine (12 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> View attachment 91511





clid61 said:


> I
> Is that near Worsley ?




Yes, the orange tinge to the water gives it away! It's round the corner from the village, looking towards Boothstown.


----------



## clid61 (12 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> Yes, the orange tinge to the water gives it away! It's round the corner from the village, looking towards Boothstown.


Know it well ! Have a bite to eat in the Bridgewater now and then when riding on the towpath


----------



## mark c (12 Jun 2015)

Thursday nights Racing in bath


----------



## mark c (12 Jun 2015)

The pace was fast and furious.


----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Jun 2015)

mark c said:


> Thursday nights Racing in bath
> View attachment 91671
> View attachment 91672
> View attachment 91673
> View attachment 91674



Attack of the Clones!!


----------



## clid61 (12 Jun 2015)

Ready for Liverpool Leeds canal. One hit :-)


----------



## Katherine (12 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> Know it well ! Have a bite to eat in the Bridgewater now and then when riding on the towpath


It is so lovely on the canal path, but I only go on it when it's dry. The furthest I've been each way was actually on Wednesday, when I cycled between Higher Green, Astley and Broadheath, Sale. I'll try and get further towards Wigan sometime this summer.

There are more pictures of my ride in 'Your ride today' thread.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Jun 2015)

I love titanium mountain bikes






4 of the best and they are mine


----------



## rualexander (12 Jun 2015)




----------



## jowwy (12 Jun 2015)

Not cycling related........but its me and a hero of mine


----------



## User33236 (12 Jun 2015)

Mine and Mrs SG's bikes enjoying their view out over Cardiff ahead of their hard work on Sunday.


----------



## _aD (12 Jun 2015)

From my Thursday bimble around Selborne and Longmoor in East Hampshire. Very swish.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Jun 2015)

A quick Fat Bike video from a very sunny June day yesterday.
And yes I know there's no helmet and I don't care.


----------



## clid61 (13 Jun 2015)

Random pic


----------



## clid61 (13 Jun 2015)

Off out on a very long one


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jun 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> Off out on a very long one
> View attachment 91781



How long?


----------



## wisdom (13 Jun 2015)

Grandaughter on the Ashbridge float in Penwortham carnival


----------



## sittingbull (13 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> Off out on a very long one
> View attachment 91781





Cyclist33 said:


> How long?



10.5 hours and counting......

I think that qualifies as somewhere between long and very long


----------



## Heigue'r (14 Jun 2015)

Got out this morning,it was great.


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Jun 2015)

42 miles in the Merseyside sand dunes and beaches nearly 1000ft of climbing as well


----------



## RedRider (14 Jun 2015)

Frog's legs. Stretching our toes in front of the Dauphine...


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (14 Jun 2015)

Cocking Down looking north on the South Downs Way. The photo doesn't do it justice....


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (14 Jun 2015)

Idoru said:


> Last week - the view from the top of Snowdon, been up 6 or 7 times, first time I've actually seen anything from the top and not been at risk of being blown off the summit...
> View attachment 91236
> 
> 
> ...



That looks different from what I remember from holidays as a kid.
There used to be just a cafe at the top with a gravel car park, and the whole top littered with people's names spelled in stones.
And not forgetting it was nearly always blowing a gale.


----------



## _aD (14 Jun 2015)

mrbikerboy73 said:


> Cocking Down looking north on the South Downs Way. The photo doesn't do it justice...


Lovely area! The east-west back road just north of South Downs there is a great ride, so nice to have the majestic downs accompany you on a ride.


----------



## sittingbull (14 Jun 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> ........
> There used to be just a cafe at the top with a gravel car park, and the whole top littered with people's names spelled in stones.
> ........



I remember the cafe and stones from within the last 10 years. Probably still there, just in a different direction.


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2015)

I took a lovely photograph of my local friendly Robin hopping along the grass just behind my flower tubs...
L'il b*gger was quicker than my clicking finger though.


----------



## clid61 (15 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> 10.5 hours and counting......
> 
> I think that qualifies as somewhere between long and very long


I'm back ! did you miss me?


----------



## jowwy (15 Jun 2015)

The tumble yesterday during the velothon wales


----------



## sittingbull (15 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> I'm back ! did you miss me?


47hrs 51mins, well done 

That seat bag must be like the TARDIS, just one bottle too!


----------



## John Shingler (15 Jun 2015)




----------



## _aD (16 Jun 2015)

A bimble around Hill Brow, Rogate, Fyning and Trotton Marsh. By "bimble" I mean "had to use my bicycle as a mud crutch" for part of the way. You'd be surprised how clean I look at the moment :-)

Also...I have to say how gleefully cathartic it is knowing that I can just chuck huge images into this thread without summoning the netiquette army.

These are my pictures of the day...AND I INSERT FULL IMAGES WITH PRIDE!


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Jun 2015)

From last nights ride and only one which fans of The Simpsons will understand
Side Show Bob comes to the UK


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Jun 2015)

Out for a pootle in the evening sun


----------



## _aD (17 Jun 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Out for a pootle in the evening sun]


A good spot makes for a great photo :-)
I'm familiar with bits of Devon, whereabouts was that taken?


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Jun 2015)

The pic was taken close to Thorverton, a little way North of Exeter. There are some lovely lanes around there to take the old Roadster out on - you can very easily imagine yourself back in the 1950s  You can't beat Devon for cycling - beautiful countryside and plenty of variety. I'll miss it if we have to move!


----------



## _aD (17 Jun 2015)

Ah, near my sister's neck of the woods, Copplestone to the west. Last time I came through that way I went more southerly; Exmouth then Dartmoor. The northern area of the Exe is on the wishlist! Fab cycling as you said, every climb is always rewarded with another great view.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Jun 2015)

Riding North up the Exe valley from Exeter up to Dulverton and then into Exmoor is a lovely ride, if you get the chance I'd recommend it. I'm lucky enough to be doing a day's work out over Copplestone way on Friday (just north of Whiddon Down), will be a nice commute in


----------



## tfg71 (17 Jun 2015)

not one photo but a couple of things I have purchased and started to organise today -
http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww340/tghun71/cyclechat/WP_20150617_016_zpswvedgyqh.jpg
http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww340/tghun71/cyclechat/WP_20150617_015_zpsbtuqzaj8.jpg
http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww340/tghun71/cyclechat/WP_20150617_011_zpse8uttwlz.jpg
http://i733.photobucket.com/albums/ww340/tghun71/cyclechat/WP_20150617_012_zpsrtc03nly.jpg
going to get the bike out on Friday and see how I get on .


----------



## john59 (18 Jun 2015)

Kestrel chicks from this afternoon.





John


----------



## Idoru (18 Jun 2015)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> There used to be just a cafe at the top with a gravel car park, and the whole top littered with people's names spelled in stones.



There's this one at the top of the Orme if that's what you meant (from the same day)


----------



## Falco Frank (18 Jun 2015)

This came out much better than I expected....


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Jun 2015)

Idoru said:


> There's this one at the top of the Orme if that's what you meant (from the same day)
> View attachment 92449



That's the one 
It's been a lot of years since I was there last.


----------



## simon.r (19 Jun 2015)

Flaming June


----------



## theloafer (20 Jun 2015)

popped to the bin and found............. Brian ... its very damp here today


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jun 2015)

Very cold but sunny in Denmark.


----------



## simon.r (20 Jun 2015)




----------



## _aD (20 Jun 2015)

The D-Lock! It's all about the detail.


----------



## apb (20 Jun 2015)

Me and the missus out for an evening pootle on the prom.


----------



## _aD (20 Jun 2015)

Tiny, tiny cyclist in a field of triffids.


----------



## MissyR (20 Jun 2015)

apb said:


> View attachment 92739
> 
> 
> Me and the missus out for an evening pootle on the prom.



Porti? or Cramond?


----------



## Katherine (21 Jun 2015)

_aD said:


> View attachment 92747
> 
> Tiny, tiny cyclist in a field of triffids.



You were very brave!


----------



## apb (21 Jun 2015)

MissyR said:


> Porti? or Cramond?


Porty


----------



## _aD (21 Jun 2015)

Katherine said:


> You were very brave!


No heffalumps this time...but I could hear their rustling.


----------



## wisdom (21 Jun 2015)

Says it All . father's day pressies from the brood


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jun 2015)

Just a couple of phone pics taken walking the dog a couple of hours ago. One of a nest with a couple of chicks, but can't quite catch sight properly of the parents to see what it is yet. The other two showing just how low the river is at the moment. The big stone, which looks a bit heart shaped can be totally under water when the river is high.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Jun 2015)




----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Jun 2015)

Dig them chicks...


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jun 2015)

On The Midsummer Madness Ride this Morning The Shard was looking very "Gotham"


----------



## Justinslow (21 Jun 2015)

Longest day late evening


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2015)

'Beer' & bikes -Reward from yesterdays sportive 

Today's 'big skies' ride ...


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Jun 2015)

A few from the last few days bivi trip in Northumberland, (blog to follow in a day or two



)





Tynemouth





Sunrise at the start of day 2





Bivi spot on day 2





Can you see what I saw?


----------



## Katherine (22 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> A few from the last few days bivi trip in Northumberland, (blog to follow in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... The big bad wolf?


----------



## Justinslow (22 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> A few from the last few days bivi trip in Northumberland, (blog to follow in a day or two
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that sunrise!


----------



## _aD (22 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Can you see what I saw?


A gert-great downhill?


----------



## Sillyoldman (22 Jun 2015)

I see a dog having a sh1t


----------



## barachus (23 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Bivi spot on day 2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
dog taking a dump?


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Jun 2015)




----------



## john59 (23 Jun 2015)

We had a day at Chester Zoo!


Tiger Cub by John Hemmings, on Flickr



Female Lion by John Hemmings, on Flickr



IMG_2419-2 by John Hemmings, on Flickr



Rhinocerous by John Hemmings, on Flickr



IMG_9701 by John Hemmings, on Flickr

John


----------



## _aD (24 Jun 2015)

Would you look at that track! Ding dong.


----------



## Cyclist33 (24 Jun 2015)

I went to the airport flight path for today's recovery 27-er...


----------



## sittingbull (24 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> I went to the airport flight path ........



I tried a similar photo last year, probably stood in the same place ................ and missed the 'plane 

Nicely taken


----------



## simon.r (24 Jun 2015)

Another yarn bombed bike. Do you think if I left mine there overnight they'd crochet it a cover?


----------



## _aD (24 Jun 2015)

simon.r said:


> Another yarn bombed bike. Do you think if I left mine there overnight they'd crochet it a cover?


Anything for you, precious. But I won't do that.


----------



## sittingbull (24 Jun 2015)

This evening's ride:






Just a jealous guy


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Jun 2015)

Not ridden around that side of the arena, must go and have a look.

I was a little more north than you today up on Crosby beach up to Southport and back




6 days to go before my gardening leave runs out and I have to start working for a living again


----------



## sittingbull (24 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Not ridden around that side of the arena, must go and have a look........


I rarely venture around that side either, but tonight I did and had the camera. A mixture of smooth paving and steps, probably suit your bikes


----------



## theloafer (24 Jun 2015)

which model of Vauxhall is this please


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Jun 2015)

theloafer said:


> which model of Vauxhall is this please
> 
> View attachment 93315
> 
> ...



Not sure but maybe a VX 4/90 or a Victor


----------



## EasyPeez (25 Jun 2015)

craigwend said:


> 'Beer' & bikes -Reward from yesterdays sportive
> 
> Today's 'big skies' ride ...



Love Wold Top beers.
Which of the Big Skies rides is that from?


----------



## EasyPeez (25 Jun 2015)

SAILLY-SAILLISEL War Cemetery, nr Arras. A reminder of how fortunate we are to be able to have the freedom to cycle for leisure, when others endured unimaginable hell on our behalves.


----------



## wisdom (25 Jun 2015)

Not cycling but a couple from our coastguard training session last night.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Jun 2015)

sittingbull said:


> This evening's ride:
> 
> View attachment 93295








Time for a game of spot the difference.





One guess per person.


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2015)

I can see 4 differences.


Spoiler



people, bikes, different bike at the front, object on floor.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (25 Jun 2015)

theloafer said:


> which model of Vauxhall is this please
> 
> View attachment 93315
> 
> ...


It's a VX 4/90 (automatic ) and very tidy it is too


----------



## theloafer (25 Jun 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Not sure but maybe a VX 4/90 or a Victor





Ffoeg said:


> It's a VX 4/90 (automatic ) and very tidy it is too



thanks guys my mate will be pleased as it was doing his head in


----------



## Nigel182 (25 Jun 2015)

Out Today amazed with the Lattice work of the Bridge leading from the Tilbury Ferry Landing Stage....never really noticed it before.




Then saw this over the other side of the river and it made me "Chuckle" a sort of Starsky & Hutch....Del Boy Trotter Mash Up


----------



## craigwend (25 Jun 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Love Wold Top beers.
> Which of the Big Skies rides is that from?


My home made 'big skies' there's plenty of it in Holderness ...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Jun 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Time for a game of spot the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



5...



Spoiler









I have counted the cloud differences as 1 though they could be a 3 or 4 if you wanted them to be.... and I have not included the name over the door in the count, although I have highlighted it.


----------



## sittingbull (26 Jun 2015)

The blue flag.


----------



## clid61 (26 Jun 2015)

Looking forward to a dirty weekend x


----------



## _aD (26 Jun 2015)

wisdom said:


> Not cycling but a couple from our coastguard hero training session last night.


You seem to have made a typo there!


----------



## _aD (26 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> Looking forward to a dirty weekend


Like
Error: This bicycle is too clean to enable the "Like" button.


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Jun 2015)




----------



## clid61 (27 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> View attachment 93642


where is that ?


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> where is that ?



Narnia.


----------



## john59 (27 Jun 2015)

clid61 said:


> where is that ?


West Kirby, Wirral. Near the junction of Riversdale road and the S Parade.


----------



## Falco Frank (27 Jun 2015)

Some strange farming haydoll competition in the country?!?


----------



## Cyclist33 (27 Jun 2015)

john59 said:


> West Kirby, Wirral. Near the junction of Riversdale road and the S Parade.



No its definitely Narnia.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (27 Jun 2015)

not a bad little tent for £20. Aldi special


----------



## clid61 (27 Jun 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Narnia.



I know but where ?


----------



## mark c (28 Jun 2015)

A trip into darkest Devon " is that a banjo i hear"


----------



## _aD (28 Jun 2015)

mark c said:


> A trip into darkest Devon " is that a banjo i hear"


Cor blimey, that's some cake right there. And the most proper tea I've seen in a while.


----------



## John Shingler (28 Jun 2015)

caption competition


----------



## Basil.B (28 Jun 2015)

I want that cake!


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Jun 2015)

Ingerborne hill


----------



## _aD (28 Jun 2015)

Heigue'r said:


> View attachment 93918
> Ingerborne hill


You and your fancy-pants tyre tracks. Also, we now have the final piece of evidence that Heigue'r is, in fact, a horse.


----------



## Heigue'r (28 Jun 2015)

_aD said:


> You and your fancy-pants tyre tracks. Also, we now have the final piece of evidence that Heigue'r is, in fact, a horse.



Haha...ive been sussed...not my tracks though, tyres are expensive to replace


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2015)

Not quite the 'picture of the day', but this was at the end of the return ride from the London - Brighton last Monday. It was a soggy ride!






Wringing out the socks at Clapham where we'd parked the car...


----------



## Lilliburlero (29 Jun 2015)

Nelson`s right arm


----------



## gds58 (29 Jun 2015)

Sillyoldman said:


> I see a dog having a sh1t


Ha Ha that's exactly what I saw straight away


----------



## gds58 (29 Jun 2015)

theloafer said:


> which model of Vauxhall is this please
> 
> View attachment 93315
> 
> ...


It could be a VX 4/90 maybe or there was one called a Ventura as well


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2015)

bigjim said:


> Today on the way back from the Ribble Valley.
> I hate the way they are desecrating the landscape, IMO, for these windmills.
> 
> 
> ...


Just discovered this wonderul thread from a plug on another one.
Thanks for starting it.
You did a circular day ride Manchester to Whalley?


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jun 2015)

My last day of freedom before my new job starts tomorrow, so I took Archie for a walk on the beach


----------



## bigjim (30 Jun 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> Just discovered this wonderul thread from a plug on another one.
> Thanks for starting it.
> You did a circular day ride Manchester to Whalley?


No Whalley is a stop on a club ride. Comfort break or tea at the Abbey can't remember. We'd probably been up tpo Gargrave or Settle. Yes from North Manchester.


----------



## Blue Hills (30 Jun 2015)

Impressed, big jim, very. I've ridden from central manchester to just beyond whalley and that's not a short ride. How long was that ride of yours altogether?


----------



## bigjim (30 Jun 2015)

Blue Hills said:


> Impressed, big jim, very. I've ridden from central manchester to just beyond whalley and that's not a short ride. How long was that ride of yours altogether?


Don't be impressed. I'm a steady rider that does not like doing more than 60 or 70 mile days. If we had been to Settle it works out at about 115 miles back to my door. But it's too much for me to really enjoy it. Takes me a couple of days to recover. It's a hard ride with a lot of climbing. I try to avoid such long days if possible.


----------



## tfg71 (30 Jun 2015)

back home after buying this -


----------



## John Shingler (30 Jun 2015)

On the way up to Col du Chaussy


----------



## EasyPeez (30 Jun 2015)

London-Paris charity ride completed - 365 miles in 5 days - £11,000 raised - 0 deaths. Happy days!


----------



## Lilliburlero (30 Jun 2015)

Lights fitted and bike checked over for the midnight ride I have planned.


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 Jun 2015)

@John Shingler that is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jul 2015)

Ride up the Plym Valley today...


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Jul 2015)

Out in the Heat Today...a time for Reflection


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Jul 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> Out in the Heat Today...a time for Reflection


and perhaps one too many to drink?   

version 2...


----------



## Justinslow (1 Jul 2015)

This mornings early ride,









And found a new use for my TT bars on the way home. Ok untill you hit a bump in the road!


----------



## Lilliburlero (1 Jul 2015)

From this mornings ride out to Bosworth Battlefield.


----------



## John Shingler (1 Jul 2015)

My view for the next two weeks


----------



## Alan Frame (1 Jul 2015)

Too hot to be vertical today, so had a kip on the riverbank


----------



## Alan Frame (1 Jul 2015)

My bike is drawn like a magnet to pubs


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> and perhaps one too many to drink?
> 
> version 2...
> 
> View attachment 94520


Would have been nice but have to go to work tonight still another time


----------



## John Shingler (2 Jul 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (3 Jul 2015)




----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Jul 2015)

mine looks tame compared to those wonderful images above but here you go. from this mornings early ride for bacon. one of my favourite things is an early morning full moon (easy!) Unfortunately my phone isn't that great at images but you can just make out the moon as a dot in the middle. 5.15am is a great time to be out and about.


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (3 Jul 2015)

Looking East towards Brighton from the trig point on top of the South Downs at Lancing on my afternoon ride.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2015)

Jannies nieces trying to keep cool. Its boiling in Denmark.


----------



## Sillyoldman (3 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


>



Always love your pictures John. You get to ride in some magnificent locations.


----------



## John Shingler (4 Jul 2015)

Sillyoldman said:


> Always love your pictures John. You get to ride in some magnificent locations.


Thanks very much


----------



## John Shingler (4 Jul 2015)

Marmotte Gran fondo ...watched these people start their epic ride this morning. Best of luck to them all


----------



## Torvi (4 Jul 2015)

this is my *_* new bike so pic of the day is solely featuring it :P


----------



## Alan Frame (4 Jul 2015)

A council house, a floozy in a jacuzzi and my bike.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Jul 2015)

Alan Frame said:


> A council house, a floozy in a jacuzzi and my bike.
> 
> View attachment 94894




Good old Brum


----------



## wisdom (4 Jul 2015)

Torvi said:


> this is my *_* new bike so pic of the day is solely featuring it :P


Very nice what bag Is on the crossbar.


----------



## Rafferty (4 Jul 2015)

After yet more tweaks, my self-build, steel framed, French themed every day bike is finished. (Well, almost).


----------



## Torvi (4 Jul 2015)

another of pic of the day 
strava results after test ride







wisdom said:


> Very nice what bag Is on the crossbar.


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400676389...49&var=670376383550&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

it's not so good, when i stand up and sprint my tights are scrathing it and there is not so much room as it would seem to, im currently looking for some waterproof case + reliable phone holder


----------



## Cyclist33 (4 Jul 2015)

Here's a picture from the top of Parbold Hill because I finally did it without stopping


----------



## Katherine (4 Jul 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Here's a picture from the top of Parbold Hill because I finally did it without stopping
> View attachment 94938



Fantastic!


----------



## Justinslow (4 Jul 2015)

Pic after this evenings "brain out" ride of our clubs "Mad March Hilly" TT circuit, my first attempt. 




21.7 miles @ 22.8 mph tough ride!
https://www.strava.com/activities/339134483


----------



## wisdom (5 Jul 2015)

Sorry not bike related but just a great church service at St.Johns in Lytham. Our annual lifeboat service.


----------



## Torvi (5 Jul 2015)

last night's 20 miler


----------



## BigAl68 (5 Jul 2015)

Shaun the sheep just before it started to rain.




Sheltering under a bridge when the rain got very heavy.


----------



## Cyclist33 (5 Jul 2015)

Deer in the park


----------



## John Shingler (5 Jul 2015)

The road up to Villard notre dame


----------



## John Shingler (5 Jul 2015)

Darkest place on earth


----------



## stoatsngroats (5 Jul 2015)

Just a gentle evening ride today, to a quiet beach area, now that the daytrippers have gone home


----------



## Torvi (5 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


> The road up to Villard notre dame



pls more pics


----------



## wisdom (5 Jul 2015)

wisdom said:


> Sorry not bike related but just a great church service at St.Johns in Lytham. Our annual lifeboat service.
> View attachment 95016


Thanks for all the likes.We launched both boats this afternoon after several boats capsized at once after a squall hit a yacht race all recovered to safety.How the weather changed in a few hours


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


> Darkest place on earth


Usually the coldest place on earth in my experience!


----------



## John Shingler (5 Jul 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (5 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Usually the coldest place on earth in my experience!


it was welcome as it's been 30+. What got me was you could feel the cold coming out before you went in. Scarey.


----------



## John Shingler (5 Jul 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


> it was welcome as it's been 30+. What got me was you could feel the cold coming out before you went in. Scarey.


with the ones in Sweden and Norway we actually had to put extra clothes on before going into them. It was silly because we were standing there in +25C (sometimes close to the 30C mark), struggling with sunburn and the likes and having to put 2 or 3 layers on including waterproof trousers just to stay warm enough to move in these tunnels! They are surprisingly dangerous and we were told that it was not uncommon for cyclists to have to be rescued from them suffering from hypothermia! I can well believe it, but yes, that draft from them just before you get into them is scarey. like they are breathing out and saying don't come in here!


----------



## Torvi (6 Jul 2015)

went out early morning just to find that i got puncture >.< well took bike home and went for a walk, ended up cycling anyway haha


----------



## Hill Wimp (6 Jul 2015)

Amersfoot Holland.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (6 Jul 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (6 Jul 2015)




----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jul 2015)

Good morning world....


----------



## Katherine (7 Jul 2015)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 95253
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning world....


 
Glorious


----------



## John Shingler (7 Jul 2015)




----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Jul 2015)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 93664
> not a bad little tent for £20. Aldi special



ssh! don't tell anyone but just been out to buy one of these after seeing the image. even better that I only paid £15. now, where to hide it.


----------



## _aD (7 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


> (Snip pic)


That's obviously a screen shot from one of those new-fangled city simulator games.


----------



## Alan Frame (7 Jul 2015)

Worcester.


----------



## Alan Frame (7 Jul 2015)

Near Bromsgrove


----------



## clid61 (8 Jul 2015)

On the pave on my commute 3 new friends


----------



## John Shingler (8 Jul 2015)




----------



## clid61 (8 Jul 2015)

Just been going through some old pics and found this of me and Jaq out hacking in the deserts around Marrakech 2 years ago


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jul 2015)

Kids on a turbo (obviously)


----------



## Katherine (8 Jul 2015)

Justinslow said:


> Kids on a turbo (obviously)
> 
> View attachment 95434



Poor Wilbur Smith!


----------



## Alan Frame (8 Jul 2015)

Worcester to Birmingham canal.


----------



## Justinslow (8 Jul 2015)

Katherine said:


> Poor Wilbur Smith!


Good spot! Great books!


----------



## John Shingler (9 Jul 2015)




----------



## Alan Frame (9 Jul 2015)

National Memorial Arboretum, Alrewas.


----------



## John Shingler (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## Nigel182 (10 Jul 2015)

Out Today and there was PIRATES !!!!! Yarr


----------



## John Shingler (10 Jul 2015)

The Mrs ...


----------



## Lilliburlero (10 Jul 2015)

Alan Frame said:


> National Memorial Arboretum, Alrewas.
> 
> View attachment 95567
> View attachment 95568



I had a ride out to Alrewas a couple of months ago, but didn`t go to the NMA. I wasn`t sure if it would be appropriate for me to turn up on a bike....





Its now on my "next to do" list.

Thanks @Alan Frame


----------



## Haitch (10 Jul 2015)

Hill Wimp said:


> View attachment 95129
> 
> 
> Amersfoot Holland.



Struth, Hills! Did you visit the brewery (don't tell me you missed another one)?


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

Alan H said:


> Struth, Hills! Did you visit the brewery (don't tell me you missed another one)?




Im in Roemond is there one here ?


----------



## gds58 (10 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


> Darkest place on earth


Is it just me or can anybody else see a baby's face in the rocks above the tunnel!!


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Jul 2015)

Oolderhuuske Marina Limburg Netherlands.


----------



## Alan Frame (10 Jul 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> I had a ride out to Alrewas a couple of months ago, but didn`t go to the NMA. I wasn`t sure if it would be appropriate for me to turn up on a bike....
> View attachment 95694
> 
> 
> Its now on my "next to do" list.






I was gently told off for wheeling my bike round the arboretum....
Apparently, bikes are meant to be left at reception....unfortunately, nobody told me that when I came through a perfectly legitimate side entrance.





I had thought about whether it would be appropriate to wander round with a bike and wearing cycling gear, but these poor departed souls were all vibrant young people who would not have minded in the least, I am sure.

Enjoy your visit, it is a sobering experience which puts trivia into context.


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Jul 2015)




----------



## biker grove (11 Jul 2015)

A milestone for me today. Completed my first 75miler. Not bad for an old man with reduced lung function.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (11 Jul 2015)

Tough day today but worth it for the views


----------



## Mrs M (11 Jul 2015)

biker grove said:


> A milestone for me today. Completed my first 75miler. Not bad for an old man with reduced lung function.


Well done


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Jul 2015)

A damp & breezy tootle on my little Charge Grater hybrid this morning. Headed through Comrie, St Fillans and then did a clockwise circuit of Loch Earn then back home. Very pleasant even although the weather wasn't great. A couple of quick snaps of the White Church in Comrie and one of my bike from the South Loch Earn Road.


----------



## John Shingler (12 Jul 2015)

gds58 said:


> Is it just me or can anybody else see a baby's face in the rocks above the tunnel!!


does have a bit of a face like thing going on.


----------



## John Shingler (12 Jul 2015)




----------



## Dave 123 (12 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


>




A fine landscape picture ruined!


----------



## robjh (12 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


>


Are you going to tell us where it is?


----------



## robjh (12 Jul 2015)

I took this one while walking the dog today, near the end of the Duxford airshow. Not the finest photograph ever, but that's a lot of planes.


----------



## John Shingler (12 Jul 2015)

robjh said:


> Are you going to tell us where it is?


as you ask so nicely ... http://www.dangerousroads.org/europe/france/4465-d211a.html


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (13 Jul 2015)




----------



## Mo1959 (13 Jul 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> View attachment 96020


Strangely pretty for such a jaggy fecker!


----------



## Big Dave laaa (13 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


>



Definitely winning the internet with these pics! Awesome scenery.


----------



## John Shingler (13 Jul 2015)

You can just see the road in the mountain about 3rd of the way up. That's the road on the earlier pics with tunnels in. Road to Villard Notre Dame.


----------



## Jbblues (13 Jul 2015)




----------



## Leescfc79 (14 Jul 2015)

One of the features at Hadleigh Park Olympic mtb course.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Jul 2015)




----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

A Flanders field and cycle path in Bassone Belgium just outside Liege.


----------



## tonyg52 (14 Jul 2015)

WTF


----------



## simon.r (14 Jul 2015)

tonyg52 said:


> View attachment 96155
> 
> 
> WTF



Yarn bombing! (See my profile pic for an extreme example).


----------



## Mojonaut (15 Jul 2015)

Back from Jura Mountains France. Great time biking nearly every day but boy was it hot, the last 2 weeks of no wind and clear skies gave us 39deg in the shade on the last day.

















Lac Chalain - it really is that rich Turquoise colour.


----------



## wisdom (16 Jul 2015)

Pic from yesterday.So very proud of my daughter.


----------



## robjh (16 Jul 2015)

Climbing into the Cotswolds yesterday evening, near Admington.


----------



## gds58 (16 Jul 2015)

wisdom said:


> Pic from yesterday.So very proud of my daughter.
> View attachment 96321


Wow are you Rebecca Adlington's Dad!


----------



## gds58 (16 Jul 2015)

see what I mean!!


----------



## wisdom (16 Jul 2015)

Wow there really is a likeness and shes called Rebecca too


----------



## screenman (16 Jul 2015)

gds58 said:


> Wow are you Rebecca Adlington's Dad!




My thoughts as well.


----------



## Lilliburlero (16 Jul 2015)

Its my birthday tomorrow and I have prezzies 




40 minutes until opening time


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jul 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Its my birthday tomorrow and I have prezzies
> View attachment 96421
> 
> 40 minutes until opening time



Yebbut what is the dog called?


----------



## Lilliburlero (17 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut what is the dog called?



Mr Chomper, aka The Rat 

Prezzies opened...







I`m looking forward to these little beauties


----------



## inkd (18 Jul 2015)

Sod my Stava it`s time for a swing.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jul 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Its my birthday tomorrow and I have prezzies
> View attachment 96421
> 
> 40 minutes until opening time


Belated Happy Birthday


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Jul 2015)

Photo taken before the Hope rear hub died on me.......

It lasted just 5 weeks, 3 days and only 642 miles.
I had to call the wife to come and rescue me


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jul 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Photo taken before the Hope rear hub died on me.......
> 
> It lasted just 5 weeks, 3 days and only 642 miles.
> I had to call the wife to come and rescue me



Oops - warranty job then at least?. I have just signed up to the ETA cycle breakdown cover for that exact reason. Our car is not big enough/suitable for us to put my recumbent trike into* and for £18 a year I decided to take it out for peace of mind more than anything else. 

*We are in the process of replacing the car with an estate.


----------



## Lilliburlero (18 Jul 2015)

A lovely ride out on the bike today to watch my lad play his second game for Walton on Trent CC 2nd XI (he`s 19 now and used to play for their under 15`s). He came on to bowl with the opposition on 56/1 (we think) and then watched him rip the top and middle order out with Glenn McGrath style line and length bowling... 4 wickets in 4 overs...124 all out . He did get tired and slower after 5 or 6 overs of his 11 over stint, but thats to be expected. He got applauded off by both teams at the end of their innings. I was so proud of him 

Middle stump is in the Trent 




He would have had a 5for, but for this no ball 






He ended up with bowling figures of 11-2-31-4 and his team won by 4 wickets. 




Well done, Harry.


----------



## Jamieyorky (19 Jul 2015)

Thought id get the old girl out today... 1951 Robin Hood Sports


----------



## Spartak (19 Jul 2015)

Went to Newark Park in Gloucestershire today a lovely National Trust building with fantastic house & grounds. 
It was their Classic Car Day .....


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Jul 2015)

The sheltered accomodation gave us a day pass to Hyde Park.....


----------



## Chappy (19 Jul 2015)

First ride in the Azores today went down one of the volcanos.


----------



## Justinslow (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## Justinslow (20 Jul 2015)

Baby swallows waiting for breakfast........


----------



## John Shingler (20 Jul 2015)




----------



## robjh (21 Jul 2015)

Burton Dassett Hills in Warwickshire, at 7 o'clock this morning.


----------



## John Shingler (21 Jul 2015)




----------



## jongooligan (21 Jul 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> He would have had a 5for, but for this no ball
> 
> View attachment 96762
> 
> ...



I guess that the umpire is one of the batting side? I also guess that there was a neutral umpire (as seen in the last picture). Seems strange that he wasn't standing at the none strikers end. Would the outcome have been different if he was?  Just asking.


----------



## Lilliburlero (21 Jul 2015)

jongooligan said:


> I guess that the umpire is one of the batting side? I also guess that there was a neutral umpire (as seen in the last picture). Seems strange that he wasn't standing at the none strikers end. Would the outcome have been different if he was?  Just asking.



Nothing underhand going on 

In my sons words "it was a massive no ball"


----------



## jongooligan (21 Jul 2015)

Lilliburlero said:


> Nothing underhand going on
> 
> In my sons words "it was a massive no ball"



Fair play to the lad and well done too.


----------



## Alan Frame (21 Jul 2015)

Harvington Hall Worcestershire



today.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jul 2015)

Here is my picture of the day looking down Glen Docherty to Loch Maree.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jul 2015)

And another for today :-) Glenfinnan Monument looking down loch Sheil and behind not in the pic obvious is the Glenfinnan viaduct famous in the Harry Potter films


----------



## John Shingler (22 Jul 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> View attachment 97230
> Here is my picture of the day looking down Glen Docherty to Loch Maree.


looks gorgeous ...bit dark though. Made me look it up to find out more to see where it was ...i'm thinking of visiting Shieldaig/Applecross area in few weeks.


----------



## MrGrumpy (22 Jul 2015)

It was late at night sun going down and about to pee down as per normal up here! Love the north west just beautiful!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jul 2015)

Alan Frame said:


> Harvington Hall Worcestershire
> View attachment 97199
> today.


(Former) Home territory for me. I used to attend the church out of shot behind the camera.


----------



## theloafer (22 Jul 2015)

from todays ride  http://www.archersjerseyicecream.com/


----------



## Nigel182 (24 Jul 2015)

Out today but car not bike but did stop at The Cabin Faygate bringing back memories of good FNRttC's


----------



## Spartak (25 Jul 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (25 Jul 2015)

New 2 x 10 drive train and bar tape fitted and all ready to role again


----------



## Katherine (28 Jul 2015)

Only a phone picture, but I like it.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (29 Jul 2015)

carisbrooke castle before the weather turned


----------



## John Shingler (29 Jul 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (29 Jul 2015)

John Shingler said:


>



Puts me in mind of the stickers on the cages of the hamsters I went for a nosey at this lunchtime in the local pet shop.

They simply said: "Sex guaranteed!"


----------



## John Shingler (30 Jul 2015)




----------



## MissyR (31 Jul 2015)

Our new addition to the house and he's making himself right at home!


----------



## Mireystock (31 Jul 2015)

Jeez !!! France, I guess ?


----------



## John Shingler (31 Jul 2015)

Mireystock said:


> Jeez !!! France, I guess ?



my post? ...yes. Road to vllard notre dame


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Jul 2015)

Is it summer yet?


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2015)

Went for a wander on foot this evening to Wimpole-


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2015)

@JohnClimber ......






No!


----------



## simon.r (31 Jul 2015)

Black and white swans:


----------



## Mrs M (1 Aug 2015)

My first attempt at digging and planting a flower bed  enjoyed doing it.


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Aug 2015)

An overnight bivi trip to Wales last night, here's my tarp setting up on a 7 second time lapse


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Aug 2015)

Just been to make a cuppa and noticed this outside...






Hummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Aug 2015)

This weekends North Wales bivi ride short video


----------



## Cyclist33 (2 Aug 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Just been to make a cuppa and noticed this outside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EPO: one cube or two?


----------



## Hyslop (2 Aug 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> .Whether or not it is the same vehicle,I dont know,but "it" was parked outside Vaseys,just off Crown St on Friday.As I was on my way to Palace,I cheekily asked if Rapha kit was due on the menu! or was there a chance of a test ride on a Dogma!Well,no of course,but thoughts werethat it might be related in some way to the Jaguar dealership locally or in advance of the T of B.Did you go and ask!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ffoeg said:


> Just been to make a cuppa and noticed this outside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hyslop (2 Aug 2015)

Sorry Ffoeg and to the rest of you-its me,the gremlin at work again!Apologies.


----------



## Cyclist33 (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## John Shingler (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## Glow worm (3 Aug 2015)

I was in Harwich today for work and found this forlorn looking specimen facing east on the sea front. It looked to me like it's beginning a leap to a more cycling friendly country just across the water!


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Aug 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> EPO: one cube or two?


As I've got 3 Cubes, I spose that'll be my answer 



Hyslop said:


> Whether or not it is the same vehicle,I dont know,but "it" was parked outside Vaseys,just off Crown St on Friday.As I was on my way to Palace,I cheekily asked if Rapha kit was due on the menu! or was there a chance of a test ride on a Dogma!Well,no of course,but thoughts were that it might be related in some way to the Jaguar dealership locally or in advance of the T of B.Did you go and ask!?


 I spose it could be the same one. The neighbours do have a frequent Jag driving visitor, who always has a different/new one. So I assume he's dealership connected some how.

I also assume it's one of many promo cars they have dotted around the country at the mo. milking the TdF interest.


----------



## Spartak (3 Aug 2015)




----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Aug 2015)

A new visitor to our garden today.... I should probably be less pleased, but it *was* pretty cute scooting up and down the sunflowers. As long as it doesn't get into the shed and nibble my bloomin' tyres!!!


----------



## Katherine (3 Aug 2015)

Lovely early evening walk, incoming tide.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (4 Aug 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> A new visitor to our garden today.... I should probably be less pleased, but it *was* pretty cute scooting up and down the sunflowers. As long as it doesn't get into the shed and nibble my bloomin' tyres!!!
> View attachment 98793



Hah! we thought it was cute when they started going to our bird feeder too, first one, then three or four, all squirming around, climbing over each other; they got in the shed, they got in the house; less cute. Buy a cat.


----------



## gds58 (4 Aug 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Just been to make a cuppa and noticed this outside...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's probably a promo one as it doesn't have the Pro teams racking system on the roof. Another clue would be in it's registration number as all the Team Sky ones have a 'SKY' reg' number. Nice set of wheels to drive around in though!


----------



## Shadow (4 Aug 2015)

Re Post #2980
That looks a lot like the sandy bit from Mill Bay to Sunny Cove looking across to South Sands in Devon. Brings back memories of staying in a cottage near South Sands when I was a kid.


----------



## jowwy (4 Aug 2015)

gds58 said:


> I think it's probably a promo one as it doesn't have the Pro teams racking system on the roof. Another clue would be in it's registration number as all the Team Sky ones have a 'SKY' reg' number. Nice set of wheels to drive around in though!


You certainly couldnt tell by that registration plate.........it could also be a single rider recce the TOB course and doesnt need multiple roof mounts


----------



## Spartak (4 Aug 2015)

Shadow said:


> Re Post #2980
> That looks a lot like the sandy bit from Mill Bay to Sunny Cove looking across to South Sands in Devon. Brings back memories of staying in a cottage near South Sands when I was a kid.



Correct - beautiful part of the world 8-)


----------



## Shadow (4 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> Correct - beautiful part of the world 8-)


Cool. Indeed it is beautiful. Hope you had a great time. Wonderful place to ride too, I would imagine.


----------



## Spartak (4 Aug 2015)

Shadow said:


> Cool. Indeed it is beautiful. Hope you had a great time. Wonderful place to ride too, I would imagine.



Very hilly


----------



## John Shingler (4 Aug 2015)




----------



## gds58 (4 Aug 2015)

jowwy said:


> You certainly couldnt tell by that registration plate.........it could also be a single rider recce the TOB course and doesnt need multiple roof mounts


Interesting comments but as you say, you can't see the Reg' plate in the picture and having worked with some of the guys from Team Sky I can assure you that they wouldn't be messing about swapping the roof carriers over to standard Thule ones just because one lone rider is recce'ing a route. The racks they use on the team cars are made specifically for the car *and* the bikes it will carry so they leave them on all season and just use the slots needed on each occasion. Also it doesn't have the car to rider radio aerials that the genuine team cars have. Still a nice little runaround for somebody though!


----------



## John Shingler (5 Aug 2015)




----------



## Nigel182 (5 Aug 2015)

Went down the River Today and saw the "Big Guns" !!!!!


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (5 Aug 2015)

Before the downs of Glentress





Film of said downs of Glentress
https://youtu.be/slk3TardV64


----------



## John Shingler (5 Aug 2015)

and of course ...


----------



## Spartak (6 Aug 2015)

Taken today whilst lying on my back on Mill Bay beach


----------



## Shadow (7 Aug 2015)

Nice. Post hilly ride? Or post liquid lunch?!!!
Are you staying on the portlemouth side?


----------



## Spartak (7 Aug 2015)

Shadow said:


> Nice. Post hilly ride? Or post liquid lunch?!!!
> Are you staying on the portlemouth side?



Pre lunch snooze !

Back home now 8-(

M5 was very slow going northbound & southbound - only to be expected !


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Aug 2015)

Jannie found a new friend while out riding.


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Aug 2015)

Summer?


----------



## welsh dragon (8 Aug 2015)

I took a walk down to the stream today. Usually at this time of year there isn't much water,but because it has been so wet lately it's still running.


----------



## Cavalol (8 Aug 2015)

Somewhere between East and West Runton, near Cromer, yesterday morning. I bought a cheap Raleigh Stonefly to take on holiday and rode it round the beaches and roads...



cromer bike ride a by Billy P, on Flickr


----------



## Lilliburlero (8 Aug 2015)

Cavalol said:


> Somewhere between East and West Runton, near Cromer, yesterday morning. I bought a cheap Raleigh Stonefly to take on holiday and rode it round the beaches and roads...
> 
> 
> 
> cromer bike ride a by Billy P, on Flickr



WOW! 
Cracking photo


----------



## Cavalol (8 Aug 2015)

Thank you, took on my old iPhone 4 too! That's the beauty of North Norfolk, I think it's probably impossible to take a bad picture of the place.


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Aug 2015)

One corner of Liverpool's Cunard Building


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2015)




----------



## steveindenmark (9 Aug 2015)

40km before breakfast. Gorgeous morning. Good practice for next years Lejog, hopefully.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Aug 2015)

Glow worm said:


> I was in Harwich today for work and found this forlorn looking specimen facing east on the sea front. It looked to me like it's beginning a leap to a more cycling friendly country just across the water!
> 
> View attachment 98788




Thats been there a long time. It was there at least 2 years ago when Jannie and I were over. There is a chippy ran by Chineses people down near the Lake and swimming pool on the prom. They make great fish and chips.


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Aug 2015)

Just off Atherington, Sussex.


At Littlehampton, West Sussex


----------



## Cyclist33 (9 Aug 2015)

Dream...


----------



## Herbie (9 Aug 2015)

gds58 said:


> It could be a VX 4/90 maybe or there was one called a Ventura as well



Vauxhall Victor I think?


----------



## Herbie (9 Aug 2015)

Cyclist33 said:


> Dream...
> View attachment 99617




Lovely pic


----------



## MissyR (9 Aug 2015)

Lovely wee jaunt out today.


----------



## welsh dragon (10 Aug 2015)

There was a slow worm right outside the back door on the path this morning


----------



## mark c (10 Aug 2015)

On the Granite way doing the Coast to Coast.


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Aug 2015)

Another sunny evening another beach ride


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Aug 2015)

Great image at the top!


----------



## Cyclist33 (11 Aug 2015)




----------



## steveindenmark (11 Aug 2015)




----------



## Cyclist33 (12 Aug 2015)




----------



## Sixmile (12 Aug 2015)

Taken from Mussenden Temple overlooking Downhill beach on the north coast of N Ireland. Donegal in the distance.


----------



## Rasmus (12 Aug 2015)

Spotted this beauty on the street in Guangzhou on Monday. Skinny tires, deep rims, single speed, disc brakes, flat handlebars, bmx style footrests on the rear hub, and a kickstand!


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (12 Aug 2015)

18% hairpin on a cat 1 climb near Barcelona.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Aug 2015)

One from the Solway today.






What looks like a golden sandy beach is actually new concrete on the eternally battered sea defences at Dubmill Point (just north of Allonby)


----------



## Hyslop (12 Aug 2015)

Good one! We lucky few eh?


Ffoeg said:


> One from the Solway today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (12 Aug 2015)

Hyslop said:


> Good one! We lucky few eh?


That we are - work has had me down the Solway pottering up and down the coast between Allonby and the Grune for 3 days this week.

It's been rather nice


----------



## Heigue'r (12 Aug 2015)

My little brother.


----------



## Hyslop (12 Aug 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> That we are - work has had me down the Solway pottering up and down the coast between Allonby and the Grune for 3 days this week.
> 
> It's been rather nice


Lucky man!


----------



## Cyclist33 (13 Aug 2015)

One from tonight's pootle, which turned into a dangerous final hour in the dark without lights, and wearing sunglasses.


----------



## Spartak (14 Aug 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (15 Aug 2015)

Monday nights Merseyside Fat Bike ride


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Aug 2015)

Been cutting the trees and also the ivy on the back of the house, a huge job.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (15 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 100115


----------



## Aunty Tyke (15 Aug 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Monday nights Merseyside Fat Bike ride



 What a gorgeous ride!


----------



## Renmurew (15 Aug 2015)

A slightly different view of the Kelpies today from above. Buzzing around with my OH and managed to grab a couple of pics.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Aug 2015)

@ScotiaLass .....^^^^^ look up!
You need to up your game with the kelpies pictures I'm afraid!


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Aug 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> What a gorgeous ride!



Thank you, here was today at the beach with Archie my Border Terrier and his dog harness GoPro camera


View: https://youtu.be/Hw-Y0EZcXzo


----------



## tfg71 (15 Aug 2015)

got a hold of one of these today and some new pedals. the trainer was less than half the cost from the shop. gotta love folk that buy things use them a couple of times then sell them cheap


----------



## Herbie (15 Aug 2015)

Renmurew said:


> A slightly different view of the Kelpies today from above. Buzzing around with my OH and managed to grab a couple of pics.




Fab


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (16 Aug 2015)

Sunday morning photo, top of the cat 2 climb. Bit fresh here this morning, 12 ° when i started, gilet and armwarmers.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (16 Aug 2015)

Massivecompacthalo said:


> Sunday morning photo, top of the cat 2 climb. Bit fresh here this morning, 12 ° when i started, gilet and armwarmers.
> View attachment 100315


Beautiful view! Took some effort to see it though!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (16 Aug 2015)

Renmurew said:


> A slightly different view of the Kelpies today from above. Buzzing around with my OH and managed to grab a couple of pics.


Totally impressive view!


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Aug 2015)

tfg71 said:


> got a hold of one of these today and some new pedals. the trainer was less than half the cost from the shop. gotta love folk that buy things use them a couple of times then sell them cheap



Let's see you you are still using them this time next year (or next month).
Mind numbing boredom awaits, had mine for couple of months then went out to ride in the rain as it was more enjoyable.


----------



## tfg71 (16 Aug 2015)

This allows me to get some use of my bike as my wife works mad hours, I can be in house with the kids use bike, they can then keep an eye on me Just in case.


----------



## Diggs (16 Aug 2015)

Ashamed to say I've only cycled 1.6 miles today (to purchase my train season ticket and fetch dinner). 
The reason for this lack of action is that we went to Stow Maries Aerodrome to see the WW1 Aviation Heritage Trust.
I read and re-read my father's Biggles book as a kid so to see these amazing fragile aircraft in the flesh and flying was something else. 
Here's a B.E.2, although they had an Albatros and a Snipe flying too (plus a variety of other aircraft)


----------



## Spartak (16 Aug 2015)




----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

I nipped down to the tip and bottle bank.... then sort of "got lost" on the way back

Slight detour to Titchfield Abbey







Followed by a quick lunch at the Fisherman's Rest


----------



## ufkacbln (16 Aug 2015)

bigjim said:


> There's always a lampost in the way



When I was at the Dunkirk celebrations there was a Spitfire flypast... so i tracked them as they went across. Technically I was pleased with the photos

Unfortunately there was a guy in front who decided to wave a flag across and back... ruining every single photo




!


----------



## rualexander (16 Aug 2015)

Finally a warm, sunny, and calm sunday afternoon in central Scotland, possibly the first such sunday of the summer!
Loch Ard and Ben Lomond.


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Aug 2015)

Went out today and had a very successful "Foraging Session" just over 3lbs of Blackberries so wont be running out of Smoothie ingredients for a while.


----------



## Jamieyorky (18 Aug 2015)

On the coast road from St Ives,Cornwall.


----------



## robjh (18 Aug 2015)

My bed last night by the Stratford canal, near Lowsonford.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (18 Aug 2015)

robjh said:


> My bed last night by the Stratford canal, near Lowsonford.
> View attachment 100591


Brrrrrr!


----------



## robjh (18 Aug 2015)

Massivecompacthalo said:


> Brrrrrr!


 Quite a mild night actually, Warwickshire in August isn't quite like Svalbard!


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Aug 2015)

Out and about on my 1973 Carlton Continental...


----------



## Big Dave laaa (18 Aug 2015)

Watching the rat race


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Aug 2015)

We may not have mountains, but its not all flat in Denmark.


----------



## ufkacbln (19 Aug 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> We may not have mountains, but its not all flat in Denmark.



Wot 'appened to the Kick Bike?


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (19 Aug 2015)

Today's ride, 2600m of climbing in 123kms.


----------



## matiz (19 Aug 2015)

Bunch of Roses on the prom


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Aug 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Wot 'appened to the Kick Bike?



Ive still got two of them. 

Im riding my Koga World Traveller most often now. But I have a titanium audax bike coming from Spa cycles next week, that should be interesting. The hill in the photo is not the steepest or longest in my vicinity and I get up and down them all with the Kickbikes :0)


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Aug 2015)

Deep in the heart of Manchester, but what are they waiting for?


----------



## G-Zero (20 Aug 2015)

Wish I was still there !.... Only been back to work for 3 night shifts and I already need another holiday.... Les Sables d'Olonne, Vendee.


----------



## jayonabike (20 Aug 2015)

My boy and his mate on Caister beach with Scroby Sands wind farm in the background


----------



## Spartak (20 Aug 2015)




----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 100995


An entry for the photo challenge comp?


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> An entry for the photo challenge comp?



Wots this months challenge ?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (21 Aug 2015)

Spartak said:


> Wots this months challenge ?


bike and colour


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (21 Aug 2015)

Sau reservoir, Barcelona province. Low water level so you can see the church steeple in the middle of the water.


----------



## Kbrook (21 Aug 2015)

North Yorkshire this morning


----------



## Renmurew (21 Aug 2015)

Me and a few Mates from my local cycling club


----------



## uphillstruggler (21 Aug 2015)

A little pootle along the grand union canal for a pint. On the iron trunk between cosgrove and wolverton. Lovely evening for a slow meander.


----------



## Herbie (21 Aug 2015)

Renmurew said:


> Me and a few Mates from my local cycling club




Love your pics....first one had me fooled for a minute. Lol.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (22 Aug 2015)

today's ride


----------



## craigwend (22 Aug 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (22 Aug 2015)

North Wales riding at it's best


----------



## Aunty Tyke (23 Aug 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> North Wales riding at it's best


Just stunning! And not even raining!


----------



## wheresthetorch (23 Aug 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> North Wales riding at it's best



Reminds me of the opening sequence of 'Champion the Wonder Horse' in the 70s!


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Aug 2015)

Cheers all.

Here's one from the garden today


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (23 Aug 2015)

Highest point of today's ride, 1236m


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (26 Aug 2015)

3 pics today, as I couldn't choose!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (26 Aug 2015)

Massivecompacthalo said:


> 3 pics today, as I couldn't choose!
> View attachment 101662
> View attachment 101663
> View attachment 101664


Wow! That is a stunning view!


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (26 Aug 2015)

St Miquel del Fai about 40mins north of Barcelona. No matter how many times I go there it always blows me away.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (27 Aug 2015)

My rear tyre 5km from the end, very loud bang. Interestingly, I had earlier hit just over 90 km/h so thankfully it blew on an uphill.


----------



## Paul139 (27 Aug 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> Out and about on my 1973 Carlton Continental...



A very handsome steed sir.


----------



## clid61 (28 Aug 2015)

Saddlebacks in haigh hall , "Levelling the Land "


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Aug 2015)

Last ride for 8 days


----------



## Aunty Tyke (29 Aug 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Last ride for 8 days


Perfect combination!


----------



## clid61 (29 Aug 2015)

Why I love living in Wigan...


----------



## Hill Wimp (29 Aug 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Thank you, here was today at the beach with Archie my Border Terrier and his dog harness GoPro camera
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/Hw-Y0EZcXzo



I put that on full screen and it was brilliant, well done Archie.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (29 Aug 2015)

Leisurely outing today, this shot just round the corner from me.


----------



## JohnClimber (29 Aug 2015)

Beadnell this evening


----------



## dawn72 (29 Aug 2015)

I was flying along on my bike today but had to stop to photograph this. I've never seen a rainbow like this before


----------



## clid61 (30 Aug 2015)

dawn72 said:


> I was flying along on my bike today but had to stop to photograph this. I've never seen a rainbow like this before
> View attachment 102039


Me neither thats so low !


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (30 Aug 2015)

Just me and my early morning shadow.


----------



## john59 (30 Aug 2015)

Sealed Knott Reenactment,Chester.




















John


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Aug 2015)

Alnwick Castle


----------



## John Shingler (30 Aug 2015)




----------



## welsh dragon (31 Aug 2015)

My lilies are finally in bloom


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Aug 2015)

Oh I do like to be beside the sea side


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Aug 2015)

45 mile trek across Dartmoor on Saturday. This is Princetown home of the Dartmoor prison...


----------



## Split shift (1 Sep 2015)

Commute home, outside Falkirk


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Sep 2015)

A bit late - yesterday's early morning view from a quick 50-mile spin ... last day of five weeks in my other home:






If you like pretty pictures, I've posted a few from the stay on my occasional blog https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Sep 2015)

Northumberland View





Acres of Opium


----------



## Sixmile (3 Sep 2015)

Navigating the puddles with the kids in tow.


----------



## john59 (3 Sep 2015)

Went for a ride this morning, after the floods yesterday on the Wirral. Some lanes were still slightly flooded.








John


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Sep 2015)

Oyster Catchers





This Thursday's Tour of Britian finishing line










In the village before the Hartside Summit climb


----------



## clid61 (5 Sep 2015)

My son , proud as fook


----------



## GJT (5 Sep 2015)

What's the name of the band?


----------



## simon.r (5 Sep 2015)

Three from this morning.

A coffee shop sign makes a good bike stand:






A grey day at the National Watersports Centre






About to cycle under the Trent End at the City Ground:


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Sep 2015)




----------



## clid61 (6 Sep 2015)

GJT said:


> What's the name of the band?


Milestones UK


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Sep 2015)

Dynamo power!


----------



## Herbie (6 Sep 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> Dynamo power!


----------



## Herbie (6 Sep 2015)

Sexy hubcap on a campervan at Crathes castle


----------



## robjh (7 Sep 2015)

From a weekend riding in Wales :

Barmouth bridge at dusk






Cows on the slopes below Cadair Idris





The bike at rest (notice the slope - the picture is not taken at a slant)


----------



## robjh (7 Sep 2015)

Another one from my Wales trip this weekend - Talyllyn lake, above Abergynolwyn


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2015)

Its lovely in Denmark today.


----------



## midlife (7 Sep 2015)

Unusual place to find a tank!

Shaun


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Sep 2015)

I live close to a Danish tank range.


----------



## Kevoffthetee (7 Sep 2015)

playing on the MTB in the Lakes. !st images was a gentle pedal along with my daughter and she managed 14 miles with 1000ft climbing.

2nd and 3rd pics is my day day out playing. Windermere - hilltop - Wray Castle - Hawkeshead - Grizedale - a little playing around Grizedale forest trails - Ambleside - Wray Castle - Windermere

28 miles and over 3500ft climbing. I was absolutely fecking knackered but loved it


----------



## daisyj (7 Sep 2015)

Somerset this morning, beautiful day.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LWiybGoVKAT0pMbXlTcmNMcHM/view?usp=docslist_api


----------



## theloafer (8 Sep 2015)

coffee stop today


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Sep 2015)

This morning before the sun came out to burn away the fog and damp


----------



## Seryth (9 Sep 2015)

Cycled over to Blagdon Lake in Somerset this evening, stunning evening, I just had to stop and take a photo!


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2015)

Reims cathedral, there's sunshine over here!


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2015)

Metz in the sun!


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Sep 2015)

Two views of the same place.....


----------



## Aunty Tyke (9 Sep 2015)

robjh said:


> Another one from my Wales trip this weekend - Talyllyn lake, above Abergynolwyn
> View attachment 103025


Totally stunning


----------



## SWSteve (10 Sep 2015)

Seryth said:


> Cycled over to Blagdon Lake in Somerset this evening, stunning evening, I just had to stop and take a photo!




Your bike's facing the wrong way, the hill is to Your right!


----------



## Seryth (11 Sep 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Your bike's facing the wrong way, the hill is to Your right!


Eyy, fellow Bristolian!
Heheh, I rode down the hill, not up it  riding up Brockley Combe Hill is bad enough, and if I go on the circuit I do this way round then I get to go down the A38 by Redhill at 45mph, so it's SUCH a shame that I miss going up the hill by the lake eheh


----------



## User32269 (11 Sep 2015)

Rode past Lance Armstrong's new shop in Liverpool today.


----------



## SWSteve (11 Sep 2015)

Seryth said:


> Eyy, fellow Bristolian!
> Heheh, I rode down the hill, not up it  riding up Brockley Combe Hill is bad enough, and if I go on the circuit I do this way round then I get to go down the A38 by Redhill at 45mph, so it's SUCH a shame that I miss going up the hill by the lake eheh



Have you ever stopped in Fanny's when in this route?


----------



## robjh (11 Sep 2015)

Sunset, canal and motorway - looking towards the M5 bridge where it crosses the Birmingham Mainline canal near Smethwick


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (11 Sep 2015)

Rural Northern Catalonia


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Sep 2015)

Southport


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Sep 2015)

A whole lotta love.....


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2015)




----------



## VJOCK (12 Sep 2015)

Valencia island off west cost of ireland. Lighthouse in background and climb back up was 15%incline. Boys did it. Parents admitted defeat


----------



## VJOCK (12 Sep 2015)

The incline on this was steeper in the flesh


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Sep 2015)

Bamberg


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (12 Sep 2015)

VJOCK said:


> Valencia island off west cost of ireland. Lighthouse in background and climb back up was 15%incline. Boys did it. Parents admitted defeat
> View attachment 103485


Thumbs up to those boys!!!


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Sep 2015)

Another Place, Another Fat Bike Ride

If you have a Fat Bike see this thread - https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/global-fat-bike-day-saturday-5th-december.187472/


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Sep 2015)

Jannie bought me a gift today. Good idea Darling.


----------



## Spartak (12 Sep 2015)

..... spotted on today's Ronde Picardie


----------



## simon.r (13 Sep 2015)

Spotted in a pub garden this lunchtime:


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Sep 2015)

Luxembourg Harebell


----------



## Aunty Tyke (14 Sep 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 103490
> 
> 
> Bamberg


Stunning


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Sep 2015)

No need to lock the bike up. I just camouflaged it.


----------



## Rafferty (17 Sep 2015)

My 2 collies after a trip in the cycle trailers.


----------



## gds58 (17 Sep 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> No need to lock the bike up. I just camouflaged it.


Looks like the Danes have a great sense of humour when it comes to the position of the emergency exit doors on their buildings!


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Sep 2015)

gds58 said:


> Looks like the Danes have a great sense of humour when it comes to the position of the emergency exit doors on their buildings!



Yes I see what you mean;0)

Its an old grain silo on the harbour side. The Inside is empty but would make a great hostel. The right hand side of the Tower is a climbing wall right to the top.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Sep 2015)

New around here.... But I like pictures as well... Lets see if I can post one..!





My son and dog (Jessie) on our way to school yesterday..... I call it breaking the routine since not many people can hike on their way to school and even if they do they don't...


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Sep 2015)

The all new Limited edition Brooks Denim C17 Cambuim saddle No889 delivered and fitted today


----------



## clid61 (19 Sep 2015)

Me and an old dear fr



iend ...


----------



## Arjimlad (19 Sep 2015)

Loving the tagalong


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Sep 2015)

Grey start with mist and fog over Plymouth Sound this morning...


----------



## craigwend (20 Sep 2015)

Sunset in East Yorkshire ...








taken from a moving car ...


----------



## Aunty Tyke (20 Sep 2015)

Arjimlad said:


> Loving the tagalong
> View attachment 104323


Love the happy face! Great


----------



## Bodhbh (20 Sep 2015)

The sad fact is the highlight of today was making a mudflap from a mousemat. After it was done I sat drinking beer admiring it for an hour and took these photos:


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Sep 2015)

It was very quiet on the beach today


----------



## Aunty Tyke (21 Sep 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> The sad fact is the highlight of today was making a mudflap from a mousemat. After it was done I sat drinking beer admiring it for an hour and took these photos:


Now that is impressive!


----------



## Bodhbh (22 Sep 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Now that is impressive!



I wonder if it's long enough. Test drive today suggests it's reduced the water hitting my shoes and chain by about 3 quarters, but not totally. I just copied the design of an SKS flap on another bike. With a custom one I maybe should have taken the oppurtunity to make it longer! Oh well, I can always hit the stationary closet.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Sep 2015)

The donkeys are still out in Denmark. But it wont be long before they in a cosy stable.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Sep 2015)

A little hike before school to start the day?






Or should I say on our way to school?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (24 Sep 2015)

Work today work took along the River Nent between Nenthead and Alston.

A proper Autumn day with short showers and sunny spells. Perfect weather for being in a wonderful part of the country. Amongst the 100+ boring worky piccies there was these two....


----------



## Spartak (25 Sep 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (25 Sep 2015)

Last nights moon


----------



## Aunty Tyke (26 Sep 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Last nights moon


Stunning!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Sep 2015)

Any ride is good when you have to use a ferry...


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Sep 2015)

I couldn't get my bike in this shot because of the electric fence


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Sep 2015)

Out today around Plymouth...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Sep 2015)

The bike eye spotted the super moon yesterday


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Sep 2015)

As we were hiking yesterday up Cave Hill just outside Belfast, NI I saw this...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2015)

For a variety of reasons I am off my trike at the moment, but this was Delamere Forest yesterday morning when I was taken for a walk <woof>







And






I haven't downloaded the others off my phone yet, but there were some nice ones...


----------



## Aunty Tyke (28 Sep 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> For a variety of reasons I am off my trike at the moment, but this was Delamere Forest yesterday morning when I was taken for a walk <woof>
> 
> View attachment 105132
> 
> ...


I would love to be there!


----------



## Nigelnaturist (28 Sep 2015)

This mornings eclipse.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (28 Sep 2015)

Not the best picture but had a lovely ride into work tonight, best in ages.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (28 Sep 2015)

speedfreak said:


> Not the best picture but had a lovely ride into work tonight, best in ages.
> View attachment 105219


It was a beautiful sunset tonight especially with the mist rising off the meadow by the brook. Sadly my camera phone couldn't manage to photo it very well.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (28 Sep 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It was a beautiful sunset tonight especially with the mist rising off the meadow by the brook. Sadly my camera phone couldn't manage to photo it very well.


The photo hasn't done it any justice, it was gorgeous.


----------



## Shadow (29 Sep 2015)

Think I've just worked out how to do this image uploading stuff, its taken months as I'm useless at this techy stuff! If it works, it was saturday morning 18 july, the BHF London to Brighton off-road ride, on the South Downs near Steyning.
View media item 8511


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Sep 2015)

In the stocks at Houghton, Northants.


----------



## robjh (30 Sep 2015)

A telecoms tower near Priors Marston on the Warwickshire/Northants border, just after sunrise this morning.


----------



## Falco Frank (30 Sep 2015)

A cracking evening ride to Hartlepool Lighthouse and Battery....


----------



## Renmurew (1 Oct 2015)

Dog walking at sunset


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Oct 2015)

Old Ever Ready rear light on my 1958 Carlton Constellation...


----------



## claudbutler (3 Oct 2015)

Bodhbh said:


> The sad fact is the highlight of today was making a mudflap from a mousemat. After it was done I sat drinking beer admiring it for an hour and took these photos:


Best flaps seen in ages


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Oct 2015)

Not sure which is best, I prefer the B&W from this mornings foggy ride


----------



## Renmurew (3 Oct 2015)

His and hers transport to lunch today. I cycled to a coffee shop with its own landing strip and my husband flew in. Our hobbies don't always come together so perfectly. Wendy


----------



## Aunty Tyke (3 Oct 2015)

Renmurew said:


> Dog walking at sunset


Beautiful shots,playing guess the breed, Great Dane and Alsatian?


----------



## Renmurew (3 Oct 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Beautiful shots,playing guess the breed, Great Dane and Alsatian?



Yes to both :-)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (4 Oct 2015)

Not quite cycling, my trike still needs assembling but I am sitting on 4 wheels currently.
My view from those 4 wheels.
The peak on the left unusually cloud free is Schiehallion.


----------



## Spokesmann (4 Oct 2015)

Out earlier today...




Devonport Park bandstand.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Oct 2015)

After missing the first two races this season due to work, finally got to Balloch Castle, great day out.


----------



## clid61 (4 Oct 2015)

Jaqui and I first visited Marrakech in december 2013 for a short break , we had a few trips into the mountains , breathtaking scenery and fantastic people . At the time I thought this would be a fantastic place to ride my bikes.
On return to Wigan , Christmas and new year over , I was surfing the net for another short break in marrakech and stumbled across this ! Marrakech Atlas Etape
Booked flights hotel and rode the etape in 2014 and 2015 , booked again for 2016 too .
I ca...

See More


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Oct 2015)

At work - harvesting the last of the tomatoes.





And firing up the oven ready to cook pizzas.


----------



## robjh (8 Oct 2015)

Not far from Banbury this morning.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Oct 2015)

robjh said:


> Not far from Banbury this morning.
> View attachment 106123


There's some good cycling round there. I ride from gaydon back to Milton Keynes every now and then. Nice , quiet roads if you know the lanes.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Oct 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> At work - harvesting the last of the tomatoes.
> View attachment 105845
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking the pizza oven.


----------



## Martyb32 (8 Oct 2015)

Just a pity I wasn't on my bike.


----------



## robjh (9 Oct 2015)

uphillstruggler said:


> There's some good cycling round there. I ride from gaydon back to Milton Keynes every now and then. Nice , quiet roads if you know the lanes.


I've been working in Coventry and staying near Southam, and have ridden down to or near Banbury a few times in recent years. I mostly stick to the western side, around Edge Hill, but this time I was on an early morning ride down to Bicester, and the picture is taken somewhere south of Culworth, to the east of Banbury. Agree about the nice quiet roads.


----------



## Jamieyorky (9 Oct 2015)

York, River Ouse.
Sorry about the rubbish photo.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Oct 2015)

Sunrise this morning. 








(The peak is Schiehallion, the loch is Loch Rannoch)


----------



## Levo-Lon (10 Oct 2015)

River Nene looking upstream towards Wansford ,taken at Milton Ferry


----------



## midlife (10 Oct 2015)

Robin making a quick getaway after pooing on our wing mirror yet AGAIN!

Shaun


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Oct 2015)

midlife said:


> Robin making a quick getaway after pooing on our wing mirror yet AGAIN!
> 
> Shaun



Nice photo. Is your car a MINI?


----------



## simon.r (10 Oct 2015)

The sun trying to break through earlier this morning.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2015)

Sunrise over Pembrokeshire this morning;


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Oct 2015)

A bit late to the party..
Wed night




Thurs lunchtime
on a bike out..
Ettrick Bay, Isle of Bute


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Oct 2015)

I am so glad to see cycling "growing" everywhere






And the ride itself.. https://www.strava.com/activities/409916868/overview not bad for a big guy on a CX bike..


----------



## Spartak (10 Oct 2015)

Some fungi taken at Westonbirt Arboretum ....


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Oct 2015)

Had a good day out visiting an art exhibition and talking to the artist. I particularly liked this which is called "We are Pandas too". The artist said he had noticed that Pandas got a lot more publicity and funds than other, less cuddly, endangered species.









If you look carefully at the photo you will see Hans Christian Andersons face. If you cannot see it, squint a bit.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Oct 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I am so glad to see cycling "growing" everywhere
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I took some more pics later on during the day as my little man went for a ride.. you can see them on the last post of the blog on my signature... Too many to post and there is some writing as well... Because pictures don't tell the full story..


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Oct 2015)




----------



## Mrs M (12 Oct 2015)

Went a wee run today (in the car). 
On our annual pilgrimage to Portugal but no cycling as my back popped last month and just getting better now .
Went east along the coast to Aljezur (I think), beautiful place.


----------



## AM1 (12 Oct 2015)

My lad with the legend that is Carl Fogarty at the Trafford Centre a couple of weeks ago


----------



## T1PAU (13 Oct 2015)

Exe Estuary this morning.....


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Oct 2015)

Work took me here today....






It's from the marsh between the rivers Sark and Esk, looking due west down the Solway, with Cardunock in the centre


----------



## Aunty Tyke (13 Oct 2015)

Ffoeg said:


> Work took me here today....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning,so peaceful


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2015)

Intermission


----------



## Mo1959 (14 Oct 2015)

meta lon said:


> Intermission
> 
> View attachment 106777


Is that tea or coffee??? Looks disgusting


----------



## Levo-Lon (14 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Is that tea or coffee??? Looks disgusting



Hot coffee @Mo1959 and it was a bit poor..but that flapjack was superb..a bake off winner..or maybe i was just destroyed and needed someting to hit the spot..


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Oct 2015)

Yesterday morning...





Boy am I hating being on crutches at the moment! But yesterday was amazing.


----------



## Shadow (14 Oct 2015)

Yesterday afternoon, leaves on our liquid amber tree:


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Oct 2015)

Demre, Turkey. Last week.


----------



## jowwy (15 Oct 2015)

First commute since renovating and moving to new house


----------



## Mo1959 (15 Oct 2015)

Just walking today and only the mobile so not the greatest of pics.


----------



## simon.r (15 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Just walking today and only the mobile so not the greatest of pics.



It may not win any photography awards, but after my day consisting of several hours driving on busy motorways and several hours sat in a windowless room it certainly looks fantastic, believe me!


----------



## Aunty Tyke (15 Oct 2015)

jowwy said:


> First commute since renovating and moving to new house
> 
> View attachment 106887


Breathtakingly beautiful


----------



## Motobecane (15 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Just walking today and only the mobile so not the greatest of pics.
> View attachment 106961


Very autumnal, though!


----------



## Motobecane (15 Oct 2015)

Shadow said:


> Yesterday afternoon, leaves on our liquid amber tree:
> 
> View attachment 106809


Liquid amber... I like that!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Just walking today and only the mobile so not the greatest of pics.
> View attachment 106961


gorgeous!

It is so beautiful up here at the moment.


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> gorgeous!
> 
> It is so beautiful up here at the moment.


Not fancy staying up this way?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Not fancy staying up this way?


I would love to, seriously. And we have looked into it but the only Scottish office that my husband's work have is in the centre of Glasgow and well finding anything within cycling distance that is suitable for me to stay sane in is nigh on impossible! We have even looked at the train times from here but we can't get him into the office before 11:30am from Rannoch Station! I suspect that that is too late really!


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I would love to, seriously. And we have looked into it but the only Scottish office that my husband's work have is in the centre of Glasgow and well finding anything within cycling distance that is suitable for me to stay sane in is nigh on impossible! We have even looked at the train times from here but we can't get him into the office before 11:30am from Rannoch Station! I suspect that that is too late really!


What about the Auchterarder area. Still quite rural and trains from Gleneagles to Glasgow.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2015)

A day without words...


----------



## Mo1959 (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A day without words...
> 
> View attachment 107088
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. I can honestly say I never want to live anywhere else other than rural Perthshire and you have just confirmed why!


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Oct 2015)

Spot the bike


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (16 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Gorgeous. I can honestly say I never want to live anywhere else other than rural Perthshire and you have just confirmed why!


It has been a stunning holiday, it really has been. I want to live here, I really wish I could but at the moment it is just not an option sadly.


----------



## Motobecane (16 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It has been a stunning holiday, it really has been. I want to live here, I really wish I could but at the moment it is just not an option sadly.


You're even making _me _want to live there now! But I know it would get far too cold for comfort. I expect I'll stay in sunny Kent.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> It has been a stunning holiday, it really has been. I want to live here, I really wish I could but at the moment it is just not an option sadly.


Here's another three from this mornings walk, just in case you are missing it already!


----------



## Rafferty (17 Oct 2015)

We are thinking of moving somewhere quiet and with a slower pace of life as both my wife and I have taken early retirement. I have to ask, are the midges a problem in Perthshire? My wife is very sensitive to insect bites.


Mo1959 said:


> Here's another three from this mornings walk, just in case you are missing it already!
> View attachment 107164
> View attachment 107165
> View attachment 107166


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Oct 2015)

Rafferty said:


> We are thinking of moving somewhere quiet and with a slower pace of life as both my wife and I have taken early retirement. I have to ask, are the midges a problem in Perthshire? My wife is very sensitive to insect bites.


No, not too bad around here but not sure about where Emma was. Perhaps the water may attract them more.


----------



## simon.r (17 Oct 2015)

As straight as the proverbial dog's hind leg. Don't think I'll give up the day job


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Oct 2015)

Well I had 2 rides today..
#1




#2




#2 was with my son at a park that happens to have a track in it..
Northern Ireland is not a bad place when the sun shines.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> No, not too bad around here but not sure about where Emma was. Perhaps the water may attract them more.


Wasn't a problem on loch Rannoch, buy we were not immediately on the water front and the location is not exactly sheltered. I do know someone 'around the corner' (aka 3 miles away in a sheltered damp corner) who does the gardening in a full midge suit! But that really is the location of the house and cutting the grass disturbs them all!


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Oct 2015)

Out for a morning blast around Plymouth sea front and Hoe.











German Fleet Auxiliary en route for Devonport Dockyard.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (18 Oct 2015)

simon.r said:


> As straight as the proverbial dog's hind leg. Don't think I'll give up the day job



If you're burying an anaconda it's okay, if it's footings for a wall, maybe not.


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Oct 2015)

1st 20 miles from this morning I was acting as Dave and Andy's Cyclo Cross Lands End to John O'Groats lead out man, but I was struggling a little when you see my next photo of the bike I was on, at least I didn't slow them down.





A very quiet day on the beach with a tail wind to help.
55 miles this morning topping off a 130mile 3 day's of riding


----------



## SWSteve (18 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> 1st 20 miles from this morning I was acting as Dave and Andy's Cyclo Cross Lands End to John O'Groats lead out man, but I was struggling a little when you see my next photo of the bike I was on, at least I didn't slow them down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What's the fat bike like to ride?


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Oct 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> What's the fat bike like to ride?



If it doesn't make you fitter it will kill you ;-)

No but seriously, if you don't smile during or after a ride on a Fat Bike you need to give up cycling.


----------



## Katherine (18 Oct 2015)

A jolly fellow. Outside the cafe at Hollingworth Lake.


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Oct 2015)

at the weekend, I attended a discover fungi course run by the organisation that look after the park land in Milton Keynes - called the parks trust appropriately enough.

I wont try to even start to explain but it was a cracking couple of hours spent with two very enthusiastic guides (Justin and Nicky).

I managed a couple if phone images, I think the one below is the best one.

There is so much more I now know about this image just by listening to the guys who guided the walk.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Oct 2015)

Goodbye Coniston Cold.its been a nice vist


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2015)

Back to the morning walks along the old railway.


----------



## puffinbilly (19 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> A day without words...
> 
> View attachment 107088
> 
> ...



You just brightened up my day @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Mo1959 some stunning photos - of a beautiful part of the world. I'm presently sitting in an office in London with views of concrete everywhere.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (19 Oct 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> You just brightened up my day @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Mo1959 some stunning photos - of a beautiful part of the world. I'm presently sitting in an office in London with views of concrete everywhere.


Thank you.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> You just brightened up my day @SatNavSaysStraightOn and @Mo1959 some stunning photos - of a beautiful part of the world. I'm presently sitting in an office in London with views of concrete everywhere.


Thanks. Afraid sitting both in an office and in a large city would be my worst nightmare. I am a country lover through and through.


----------



## Shadow (19 Oct 2015)

Mo1959 said:


> Here's another three from this mornings walk


 I really like the middle one, Mo.
Are you anywhere near Perth? My sister has just bought a house at/in/near Glenalmond.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Oct 2015)

Shadow said:


> I really like the middle one, Mo.
> Are you anywhere near Perth? My sister has just bought a house at/in/near Glenalmond.


Crieff.............around 17 miles from Perth. Lovely area. I am sure she will love it.


----------



## welsh dragon (20 Oct 2015)




----------



## EasyPeez (20 Oct 2015)

jowwy said:


> First commute since renovating and moving to new house
> 
> View attachment 106887



Wow! Well jel


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Oct 2015)

Some shots from my first ever century ride. I did Beverley to Filey along the Yorkshire Wolds Cycleway. Looking forward to completing the remaining 50 miles soon.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Oct 2015)

Holmfirth from the top of the hill


----------



## Shadow (20 Oct 2015)

Same tree, 6 days later from #3226






I think both of these are slightly better. More depth and structure. Borrowed Mrs S's (relatively) simple camera and trying to learn how to use it!!


----------



## robjh (20 Oct 2015)

Three views of London from Parliament Hill fields late this afternoon, at the end of a day exploring parts of North London by bike
_The City_




_St Pauls and the Shard_




_Docklands_


----------



## Aunty Tyke (21 Oct 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Some shots from my first ever century ride. I did Beverley to Filey along the Yorkshire Wolds Cycleway. Looking forward to completing the remaining 50 miles soon.
> 
> View attachment 107450
> View attachment 107453
> ...


Just stunning


----------



## clid61 (21 Oct 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (21 Oct 2015)

Not bike related but it's once in a lifetime.

Back to the Future 2 day


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Oct 2015)

At the top of Twtil, Harlech....


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2015)

Had to post this here..my sister stumbled on these 2 wrappers while out with the dogs..


----------



## User32269 (22 Oct 2015)

2 pics. No prizes for connection


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2015)

Malham Tor area nr Skipton


----------



## Aunty Tyke (22 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Not bike related but it's once in a lifetime.
> 
> Back to the Future 2 day


----------



## Sara_H (22 Oct 2015)

Loving all these photo's. Autumn really is beautiful.


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Loving all these photo's. Autumn really is beautiful.



Because you asked so nicely


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Because you asked so nicely





Bottom of my garden looks ver similar atm,full time job with the mower hoovering them all up..


----------



## Levo-Lon (22 Oct 2015)

I like this pic..coniston country hotel lake in the grounds of coniston hall


----------



## RedRider (23 Oct 2015)

desiccated leaves on a stretch of tarmac.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2015)

Three of Thursday & Fridays images (been away, & didn't have time to upload last night, when we got back)

'(Wheeldale Moor)





'Stay off the Moors!"




Queuing point, for a café!




'Cote Du Grosmont'


----------



## oldjontrev (24 Oct 2015)

Snowden (taken a couple of years ago)


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Oct 2015)

Not ridden for a week, need to sort that out tomorrow, but here's a shot from the top of the Radio City tower in Liverpool taken yesterday.





And while the missus nipped into Next I went and had a look in Halfords only to see this advertising their mechanical skills.




Can you spot the big mistake?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Cote Du Grosmont'
> View attachment 107829



Still there!


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Can you spot the big mistake?



Forks on backwards! Seen that on far too many publicity photos/shop windows, and not just in halfords... doesn't exactly inspire confidence!


----------



## Tony Raynor (25 Oct 2015)

Out early this morning around Garden Village and East Hull Park. What a lovely morning. Steed of choice today is the Coventry Eagle Touristique.


----------



## Spokesmann (25 Oct 2015)




----------



## Spokesmann (25 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Not ridden for a week, need to sort that out tomorrow, but here's a shot from the top of the Radio City tower in Liverpool taken yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The fact that they say they repair bikes? 
Oh and the handle bar faux pas!


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Oct 2015)

ChrisEyles said:


> Forks on backwards! Seen that on far too many publicity photos/shop windows, and not just in halfords... doesn't exactly inspire confidence!



Correct, front wheel/forks on backwards. Braking issues and massive toe overlap problems.
You can maybe understand the bars on sideways because of the limited space but the front wheel on backwards is unforgiveable


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Oct 2015)

Autumn at the end of the cycleway tunnel


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2015)

Todays turbo report


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Oct 2015)

It was a great day out to be on the bike, why on a turbo today?

I hate turbo trainers btw


----------



## midlife (25 Oct 2015)

Heart rate zero,...........are you a zombie?

Shaun


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Autumn at the end of the cycleway tunnel



If I didn't know better, I'd reckon that was 'Dando Way' (the old 'Brackenhill Light Railway') at Ackworth


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Oct 2015)

hy


Richard A Thackeray said:


> If I didn't know better, I'd reckon that was 'Dando Way' (the old 'Brackenhill Light Railway') at Ackworth


You didn't know better.
It's under Walton Vale, Liverpool


----------



## wisdom (25 Oct 2015)

How's this for health n safety
Note gas bottles it must weigh a ton


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2015)

midlife said:


> Heart rate zero,...........are you a zombie?
> 
> Shaun


I dont use a heart strap so no reading taken


----------



## jowwy (25 Oct 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> It was a great day out to be on the bike, why on a turbo today?
> 
> I hate turbo trainers btw


I some jobs to do for one of my new tenants. So only had a small window of oppurtunity. The turbo has my TT bike on it perminantley set up in the summer house


----------



## ianrauk (25 Oct 2015)

Autumnal sunshine.............


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Autumnal sunshine.............
> View attachment 108075


truly beautiful


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> truly beautiful




It is.
Thing is.... I nearly missed it. I was cycling along on my way home with @Trickedem , when I heard him say 'hold on, that's a photo right there'... I had not seen it initially.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> It is.
> Thing is.... I nearly missed it. I was cycling along on my way home with @Trickedem , when I heard him say 'hold on, that's a photo right there'... I had not seen it initially.


If it was one of mine, it would be going into my family calendar...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> If it was one of mine, it would be going into my family calendar...




Feel free to use it...


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (26 Oct 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Feel free to use it...


don't suppose you have a really large version of it do you please? the forum rescales things.. It would make for a great front picture. I can PM you an email address if you have...
thanks


----------



## ianrauk (26 Oct 2015)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> don't suppose you have a really large version of it do you please? the forum rescales things.. It would make for a great front picture. I can PM you an email address if you have...
> thanks


 Off course :-) send your email addy over


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2015)

Yesterday's CX event at Purdown taken from a drone !!!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Oct 2015)




----------



## Shadow (27 Oct 2015)

Sara_H said:


> Loving all these photo's. Autumn really is beautiful.


And another with The Boy


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Oct 2015)

Three in One, just like the oil..
A series of photographs taken on the bridleway swoop down from Snowdon to Llanberis last week.
We rode round a bend and had to stop for a flock of beef crossing the trail. As we chatted to the folk who were moving them into the next field, one of the working dogs tried to herd me into there as well.. 





Look at the horns on the leftmost critter!











It gave up after a while, and when the chap whistled it back to its proper job.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Oct 2015)

Leccy bike in Bodo, Norway.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2015)

A couple of days old, but the Col de Rousset was a bit on the stunning side this week...


----------



## grecinos (31 Oct 2015)

A critter in the garden:


----------



## AM1 (31 Oct 2015)

Taken this week from the summit of Snowdon


----------



## rualexander (31 Oct 2015)

briantrumpet said:


> A couple of days old, but the Col de Rousset was a bit on the stunning side this week...


Nice, was there six weeks ago and it looked like this :


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2015)

Crappy camera phone shot, forgot to take my pocket camera out


----------



## Leaway2 (31 Oct 2015)

Another day another bike in the Arctic circle. This one is strange, pedal backwards to brake.
Bodø, Norway.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2015)

rualexander said:


> Nice, was there six weeks ago and it looked like this


I don't remember you asking if you could go into my back garden 

If you're there again, let me know, and I might put the kettle on for you, if I'm at home.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Nov 2015)

Any old iron?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (1 Nov 2015)

Leaway2 said:


> Another day another bike in the Arctic circle. This one is strange, pedal backwards to brake.
> Bodø, Norway.


Looks beautiful right now!
Didn't spend long there, spent much more time in the lofoten island but enjoyed my time there enormously.
Please keep them coming!


----------



## jowwy (1 Nov 2015)

Todays CX ride


----------



## Jamieyorky (1 Nov 2015)

Lovely ride this Morning around Graythwaite and Hawkshead.

On a brand new bike aswell


----------



## Heigue'r (1 Nov 2015)

A couple from this morning on a scavenger hunt with my 3yr old.
Some nice trails right on my doorstep


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Nov 2015)

My mate is still getting used to his clipped pedals off road, only 3 comedy crashes this morning


----------



## 13 rider (1 Nov 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> My mate is still getting used to his clipped pedals off road, only 3 comedy crashes this morning


At least the grass looks soft


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (1 Nov 2015)

A bit late for Halloween, but...


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2015)

Taking part in the Stroud CX race today.


----------



## rualexander (1 Nov 2015)

Went down to the Clyde coast today and over to Cumbrae.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (2 Nov 2015)

jowwy said:


> Todays CX ride
> 
> View attachment 108732
> View attachment 108733
> ...


I remember that canal well from September last year! I did it on a fully loaded touring bike, happily down hill to the coast!


----------



## mark c (2 Nov 2015)

Some pics from last weeks cycling around the Alentejo portugal.


----------



## Andy Morris (2 Nov 2015)

Pembrokeshire Coast National Park in the November Sun...


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Nov 2015)

Nearly Naked


----------



## Nigel182 (7 Nov 2015)

At a short break recently in Devon.




[url=https://flic.kr/p/AEutRa]

[/url]


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Nov 2015)

And my ride today looked like this...






Loved the speed feeling of the pic... 

And when I got home....






3 hours and 80 km in the rain...


----------



## AM1 (8 Nov 2015)

Taken earlier in the year


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Nov 2015)

I've finally found the exact set up needed for next weekends World Championship Beach that I've been invited to attend in Holland.

Can't wait to get the bike up for fun riding again


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Nov 2015)

I have posted this elsewhere, from my point of view it is one of the best photos I have taken, On a mobile phone.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (9 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I have posted this elsewhere, from my point of view it is one of the best photos I have taken, On a mobile phone.


Beautiful tree,bike not bad either


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I have posted this elsewhere, from my point of view it is one of the best photos I have taken, On a mobile phone.


Thanks, I have rather a lot of bikes, this one is my favourite partly because I restored it myself. I think my bike is beautiful but the tree is magnificent.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (9 Nov 2015)

Nigel182 said:


> At a short break recently in Devon.


Saw this on television recently, would love to stay somewhere like that, or one of those big tree houses


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Nov 2015)

#commuting I like to take pictures...






My view when I get to work right at sunrise...


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Nov 2015)

Can you name the city?


----------



## Aunty Tyke (10 Nov 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> #commuting I like to take pictures...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So peaceful,stunning!


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Nov 2015)

totallyfixed said:


> I have posted this elsewhere, from my point of view it is one of the best photos I have taken, On a mobile phone.


Looks like a Spanish Chestnut.


----------



## puffinbilly (10 Nov 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Can you name the city?



Not too difficult for me - that's part of my regular commute - would be very impressive if the bike wheel colours changed like the Millennium Bridge. It is of course Newcastle,


----------



## totallyfixed (10 Nov 2015)

Spokesmann said:


> Looks like a Spanish Chestnut.


More commonly known as a Sweet Chestnut,, not seen quite so much in the north of England. This one I believe is a particularly fine specimen, I estimate it to be at least three hundred years old, but could easily be nearer to four hundred.


----------



## AM1 (10 Nov 2015)

Not my photo and nothing to do with cycling but I thought this picture was worth posting Danny Kent, first Grand Prix world champ since Barry Sheene


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Nov 2015)

puffinbilly said:


> It is of course Newcastle,



Correct, your prize is in the post


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Nov 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Correct, your prize is in the post


bleeding northerners... they forget that there is another Newcastle...

Newcastle is down here in Staffordshire


----------



## bonsaibilly (11 Nov 2015)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 109582
> Not my photo and nothing to do with cycling but I thought this picture was worth posting Danny Kent, first Grand Prix world champ since Barry Sheene



You should really quote the source of the photo rather than infringe copyright by posting it blind!

BB


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Nov 2015)

speedfreak said:


> Saw this on television recently, would love to stay somewhere like that, or one of those big tree houses


found it and loads of others on the Website www.canopyandstars.co.uk


----------



## AM1 (11 Nov 2015)

bonsaibilly said:


> You should really quote the source of the photo rather than infringe copyright by posting it blind!
> 
> BB



But I didn't post it blind, I have 20/20 vision actually and instead of moaning you should be happy that we have another World Champion, and as far as I'm concerned if the image is freely available on the internet it's fair game so if you don't have anything positive to say probably best not to say anything at all....


----------



## bonsaibilly (12 Nov 2015)

AM1 said:


> But I didn't post it blind, I have 20/20 vision actually and instead of moaning you should be happy that we have another World Champion, and as far as I'm concerned if the image is freely available on the internet it's fair game so if you don't have anything positive to say probably best not to say anything at all....



Strangely enough, whilst freedom of expression extends as far as giving an opinion on a forum, it doesn't extend as far as posting someone else's intellectual property without due acknowledgement, even if you *think* it's fair game. BB


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Nov 2015)

Bonsability. 

I think you are being slightly pedantic.

There are plenty of photos on here and on the net in general not taken by the poster and without any credits.

If they were posted for financial gain, I would appreciate your point. But the photo in question isnt. It is posted for our interest.


----------



## bonsaibilly (13 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Bonsability.
> 
> I think you are being slightly pedantic.
> 
> ...



Think what you like. That's freedom of expression! BB


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Nov 2015)

No bike in this picture but this is the walk we had after my bike purchase this morning....


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Nov 2015)

Sitting in my boring office, I am distinctly envious of that pic above - looks lovely!!


----------



## TeeShot (13 Nov 2015)

Lovely hedge in Knutsford yesterday


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Nov 2015)

More pics from a walk....


----------



## gds58 (15 Nov 2015)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 109582
> Not my photo and nothing to do with cycling but I thought this picture was worth posting Danny Kent, first Grand Prix world champ since Barry Sheene


You might be surprised to know that there is a Cycling connection here as 'LEOPARD' were formerly the main sponsor of the Trek Factory Racing team when they were 'Leopard Trek' ! same colours on the jerseys too


----------



## Nigel182 (15 Nov 2015)

Got a Gran Fondo in today the First on the aptley named Ribble Gran Fondo
Peace Pagoda was near the Halfway Distance a good a spot as any for a Coffee and Break.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (15 Nov 2015)

Super foggy day, little bit of climbing towards the light...




Then finally, the sun!


----------



## simon.r (15 Nov 2015)

The dark waters of the Trent, underneath Lady Bay bridge:


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Nov 2015)

Harwich before the trip to Holland





World Champs Beach Race 2015, #BloodyWindy


----------



## robjh (16 Nov 2015)

Chesterton windmill, Warwickshire - taken last Thursday 12 November on a very roundabout commute to Coventry.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Nov 2015)

Yesterday's dog walk along a local trail known as Lady Mary's Walk. Lovely carpet of leaves and not many left on the trees now.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Nov 2015)

Not very creative, but my new addition arrived today.


----------



## simon.r (18 Nov 2015)

It was a bit windy here last night:


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Nov 2015)

Few leaves lying on the bridge over the disused railway on the trail I walk the dog on most days. Just took it with the phone and ran it through a programme called Photomatix to liven it up.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Nov 2015)

Too windy to ride for fun today so Jannie and I practiced indoors today.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Nov 2015)

I been riding in the rain none stop this week... 

But this morning.....






More pics in my blog..!


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

Arnside this morning as I sat with a brew from my favourite coffee shop


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2015)

Very nice indeed, quite a while since I've been to Arnside

Todays 'tootle', whilst looking at the old route of one of the countrys primary roads


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

winjim said:


> View attachment 74843
> 
> Regular commuting / general purpose bike now winterised with mudguards, spiked tyres, wide ratio cassette, lights and reflectors.





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Very nice indeed, quite a while since I've been to Arnside
> 
> Todays 'tootle', whilst looking at the old route of one of the countrys primary roads
> 
> ...


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Not very creative, but my new addition arrived today.



I like the koga race bikes, different and unusual to see. That's a real smart bike. You will have to report on how it rides


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Nov 2015)

And today's pic....


----------



## Aunty Tyke (20 Nov 2015)

steveindenmark said:


> Not very creative, but my new addition arrived today.


Ooooh like!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Ah would that be next to good old Ferrybridge C power station ?
> I worked very very close to that before meeting my wife and been dragged over the border


Yes, the 1805 bridge, over the River Aire, at Ferrybridge, plus the (old coaching Inn) 'Golden Lion'
The sign is at Brotherton, near 'The Fox', where the GNR & 'Tadcaster TurnPike' split


----------



## rideswithmoobs (20 Nov 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, the 1805 bridge, over the River Aire, at Ferrybridge, plus the (old coaching Inn) 'Golden Lion'
> The sign is at Brotherton, near 'The Fox', where the GNR & 'Tadcaster TurnPike' split



The golden lion where a car pulled out and knocked me off my motorbike as I left work, throwing me into the path of an oncoming bus under that very bridge.... Happy days
I used to cycle from Horbury, Wakefield into work if I wasn't away on site, or lazy, or on the motorbike


----------



## stumpy66 (21 Nov 2015)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2015)

This afternoons blustery rides offering;

Still, with the 'Great North Road' in mind.....

All in Fairburn village, bordering the 'GNR'
Presumably the 'Newcastle' hints at one of the cities passed through by it?









Birkin Lane, with the Church in the background



Birkin Grange



Blueberry Sponge, at the Fisheries Café
(café photo is from 2014, not today)






Newton Lane
(road from Allerton Bywater cross-roads, to Fairburn village)
I'd come from the other side, but had to turn around, & come back through Ledston

The ARMCO barriers on the corner were covered, so there's about 30" of water at that point


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Nov 2015)

2 days in the Lakes




Yesterday





And today


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Nov 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> 2 days in the Lakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looked across the bay today at the snow capped lakes. Awesome view


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Nov 2015)

It was a bit cold out today and in retrospect, going up into the hills was possibly a bad idea. I had cold feet for most of the ride and could have done with another layer on the descents, but it is November!


----------



## Katherine (21 Nov 2015)

Martin Archer said:


> It was a bit cold out today and in retrospect, going up into the hills was possibly a bad idea. I had cold feet for most of the ride and could have done with another layer on the descents, but it is November!


Where were you? Lovely photos.


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (21 Nov 2015)

That was on the road between Todmorden and Bacup.


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Nov 2015)

Plymouth Hoe today...


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (22 Nov 2015)

Near Tavertet, Catalunya. 2° but sunny.





And another...





And again....


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Nov 2015)

Knobbly tyres fitted on to the Fat Bike brought the fun back into my local riding today, hunting sand dunes to climb and descend rather than sticking to the beach with summer semi slicks.


----------



## Aunty Tyke (22 Nov 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> 2 days in the Lakes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning!


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Nov 2015)

Aunty Tyke said:


> Stunning!



Thank you, I'd love to invest in an SLR but find my pocket camera so much easier to carry I don't bother and spend my money on bikes instead


----------



## rideswithmoobs (23 Nov 2015)

Arkhome, looking towards Kirkby Lonsdale, ingleton and over the lune valley. Tough going up some of them short sharp hills today


----------



## EasyPeez (23 Nov 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Thank you, I'd love to invest in an SLR but find my pocket camera so much easier to carry I don't bother and spend my money on bikes instead


What kind of pocket camera do you have that takes pictures that good?!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2015)

Yesterday


----------



## rideswithmoobs (23 Nov 2015)

Like the lights on the front of the Pinnacle. What make are they ?



ianrauk said:


> Yesterday
> 
> View attachment 110846


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2015)

rideswithmoobs said:


> Like the lights on the front of the Pinnacle. What make are they ?



Hope Vision 1's


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Hope Vision 1's




I like my Hope vision 1 as it looks good but I only use it as back up now because of this- http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/bike-...j-890-160-lumens-commuter-bike-light-146.html

Doesn't look as good but it makes the Hope look like it's broken!


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Nov 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> What kind of pocket camera do you have that takes pictures that good?!



These were with my Sony DSC HX 50

But I normally use my even smaller Sony DSC WX220


----------



## ianrauk (23 Nov 2015)

Dave 123 said:


> I like my Hope vision 1 as it looks good but I only use it as back up now because of this- http://www.magicshineuk.co.uk/bike-...j-890-160-lumens-commuter-bike-light-146.html
> 
> Doesn't look as good but it makes the Hope look like it's broken!




I'm happy with what the Hope throws out. I'm not one for lot's of bright light. Even on the darkest roads. And certainly not needed for town riding.
That.. and Hope have probably one of the very best customer services you could find.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (23 Nov 2015)

ianrauk said:


> I'm happy with what the Hope throws out. I'm not one for lot's of bright light. Even on the darkest roads. And certainly not needed for town riding.
> That.. and Hope have probably one of the very best customer services you could find.



Seriously hard to find decent customer service anywhere these days. Worth a hell of a lot to get that and hope are British too


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Nov 2015)

A new shirt to go with my new Koga Solicio road bike.


----------



## Cavalol (24 Nov 2015)

Not great quality (sorry) but I hadn't been for a blast on my Tim Gould before so took it for a bash round a couple of local bridleways. The picture is where I rode into a boggy bit but not quickly enough to get out the other side so just came to a stop! Bike too small for me but actually better for this sort of riding as I can bail off much quicker.


----------



## rualexander (24 Nov 2015)

Nice ride along the Ettrick valley in the moonlight on sunday.


----------



## clid61 (26 Nov 2015)

Not today but last Thursday, chilling out in Manchester airport departure, before being evacuated off EZY1893 to Marrakech cos of a bomb scare


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Nov 2015)

A bit blustery in Plymouth today. Out for a few miles on my 71 workhorse...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2015)

Just a local-_ish _potter for a couple of hours, after a 'XC' run this morning (out @ 08:00), & some Ackworth photographs

The Millstone, as the village is entered, from the north-west, along Doncaster Road (A638, from Wakefield)
MillStone cutting was a very big concern in the village for many years



A lovely cast mile-post, that I didn't notice for several years of running around the village, with my Club
It was only due to the defoliaging, & waiting for a re-group on that corner, that I initially saw it



Only 10 miles, to the big purple Dinosaur......................



Priory Cottage, one of the many listed houses, in the village



Eden Place, aka 'The Tram House' (due to the shape)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A lovely cast mile-post, that I didn't notice for several years of running around the village, with my Club
> It was only due to the defoliaging, & waiting for a re-group on that corner, that I initially saw it
> View attachment 111583


Digressing ever so slightly, the reasons I know the village so well;

*1.* My wife has an office on the outskirts of the village, but arguably the next village (hamlet?) along
*2.* Our daughter attends a School in the village
*3. *I wear one of these (or a club t-shirt)


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Dec 2015)

Santa Monica beach. Nice steel rental bike.


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2015)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2015)

Centenary Bridge, over the Aire, Leeds


----------



## Spartak (3 Dec 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Centenary Bridge, over the Aire, Leeds



No - The Cheese Grater bridge [ near Temple Meads in Bristol !


----------



## clid61 (3 Dec 2015)

Cheeky few days in Munich


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Dec 2015)

Anyone in Lincolnshire waiting for their B&M Bargains delivery may need to wait a while.





Nice save from the driver though.


----------



## Trembler49 (3 Dec 2015)

Went for a walk..


----------



## midlife (3 Dec 2015)

Trembler49 said:


> View attachment 111747
> Went for a walk..



I would love to live next to the sea 

Shaun


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Dec 2015)

JohnClimber said:


> Anyone in Lincolnshire waiting for their B&M Bargains delivery may need to wait a while.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, he's done well there. If that's the road I think it is it's a minger. Don't like driving on it, would never cycle on it.


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Dec 2015)

EasyPeez said:


> Wow, he's done well there. If that's the road I think it is it's a minger. Don't like driving on it, would never cycle on it.



It's next to the airbase, maybe a Tornado blew him off track


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (5 Dec 2015)

Not today.... But Yesterday..







I am getting sick of all this rain....

Welcome to Belfast right?


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Dec 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I am getting sick of all this rain....



Just get out and ride in it....

17 of us out on Global Fat Bike Day today in Merseyside right in the face of Storm Desmond





Blog here - http://johnclimber.com/2015/12/05/global-fat-bike-day-2016/


----------



## rualexander (6 Dec 2015)

Nice mostly dry ride today near Strathaven.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2015)

Taken during this mornings cross-country run, a Culvert, under the Normanton - Wakefield KirkGate railway

Despite running/walking Dogs along here for several years, it was only last week that I know this was here, as there were temporary steps cut into the banking

Presumably, it was covered to full depth with leaves & had been recently cleared out...

(near Goosehill Pond/Goosehill Junction)






I know 'Mounting Blocks' are still to be seen outside some large (pre motor-car) houses, & the occasional pub that has survived from the days of horse travel

But, here's a modern version

Taken during this mornings cross-country run


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (8 Dec 2015)

Montseny National Park near Barcelona. A balmy 10°c considering it's December. A nice little 70km plus with 2 Cat 2 climbs.


----------



## loveandpeace1 (8 Dec 2015)

Penarth pier Yesterday. Yea


----------



## loveandpeace1 (9 Dec 2015)

Hope you don't mind, Out again today




No idea what that is right middle. Spooky.


----------



## yadder (10 Dec 2015)

Kharkov today. Distrinct Zaliutino. Other adress on the wall


----------



## Nigel182 (10 Dec 2015)

Out today for my Last Strava Gran Fondo of the year and couldn't resist a "Touristy" Pic


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2015)

Cheating slightly here, as I passed them all, on Tuesday nights (18:30 start-time) run, but the photos are from other times

Ackworth School (the 'Quaker' school; opened 1779)



John Fowlers house





Obelisk (junction of Pontefract Road & Station Road - opposite Quaker school)



Eden House ('Tram house')



Market Cross (High Ackworth)



Obelisk (junction of Pontefract Road & Long Lane)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Cheating slightly here, as I passed them all, on Tuesday nights (18:30 start-time) run, but the photos are from other times


This was the route (had dropped daughter off, but missed the 18:15 group, so had a solo run whilst waiting for the 19:00 group)
http://gb.mapometer.com/running/route_4209331.html

I turned round at the Plague Stone, at the top of CastleSyke Hill, where it intersects with the 'Old Coach Road' (now a bridleway) and SandyGate (a 'hollow-way')



I know that's an old photograph, as I sold that Discovery back in December 2005


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Dec 2015)

Royal William Yard, Plymouth


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (13 Dec 2015)

Started off this morning below zero and foggy, picture shows our destination, Sanctuary de Bellmunt, St Pere de Torello, Catalunya. 1246m highest elevation.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Dec 2015)

Sorry don't have an amazing mountain to share... (no yet at least) but I like to find the beauty behind each pedal stroke..

Belfast, before sunrise


----------



## Mrs M (13 Dec 2015)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Sorry don't have an amazing mountain to share... (no yet at least) but I like to find the beauty behind each pedal stroke..
> 
> Belfast, before sunrise


Best time of the day


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Dec 2015)

Mrs M said:


> Best time of the day



At least to avoid most of the people rushing to get to work... 

Note: avoid routes outside bars...


----------



## rualexander (13 Dec 2015)

River Bavag at Strathyre


----------



## simon.r (14 Dec 2015)

MrsR enjoying a cup of tea just after her graduation ceremony (last week):


----------



## Mrs M (14 Dec 2015)

simon.r said:


> MrsR enjoying a cup of tea just after her graduation ceremony (last week):
> 
> View attachment 112776


Well done Mrs R


----------



## bigjim (17 Dec 2015)

So the weather man said "dry until 2pm". Off I trot at 11am for a dry 24 miles. One mile away the heavens open. Oh well, I,m out and I'm wet now anyway. I stick it out to the bitter end with the odd stop under a tree or bus shelter. Poor old Dawes cops it again.


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Dec 2015)

Hi Tim #BritInSpace





Bye Tim #BritInSpace


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Dec 2015)

Sunrise... (apologies if they are a little large visually. I can resize them later)


----------



## Pauldow (18 Dec 2015)

Over the bay this morning


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Dec 2015)

Out for a few miles and ended up as seems usual these days alongside the River.


----------



## bancrobba (18 Dec 2015)

Just some photos from my phone at work today. Some people may be surprised to know this is Toxteth, Liverpool 8


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2015)

Santa commuting today.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Dec 2015)

This afternoon I had the choice between going out on the bike or decorating the Christmas tree...


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Dec 2015)

Ready for tomorrows Santa ride at Llandegla


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Dec 2015)

28 Santa's took on Llandegla this morning before the rain came


----------



## Tony Raynor (20 Dec 2015)

Today's muddy ride somewhere between Weybridge and Hampton Court (actually just seen this is Sunbury lock).


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Dec 2015)

Not one of my usual Alpine ones (I'll have that pleasure next week), but from a quick spin over Woodbury Common near Exeter:


----------



## addictfreak (20 Dec 2015)

South Shiels Velo CC take over the Lookout Cafe in Seaham today.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Dec 2015)

Dad,,, Can I have a Guinea Pig for Christmas please?


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (23 Dec 2015)

Montseny National Park, Barcelona province, as viewed from the East, Muntanyola.


----------



## Pauldow (23 Dec 2015)

On the Pier over Penarth,couldnt find the pot of gold


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (23 Dec 2015)

After climbing out of the 'soup', time to descend back into it again...


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Dec 2015)




----------



## Spokesmann (25 Dec 2015)

Nuff said.


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Dec 2015)




----------



## JohnClimber (26 Dec 2015)

My first DSLR as a treat to myself


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (27 Dec 2015)

Into the hairpin...





Apex...




And out the hairpin.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (27 Dec 2015)

Into the hairpin...
View attachment 114006


Apex...
View attachment 114007

And out the hairpin.
View attachment 114008


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2015)

Barnsdale Road
Castleford

It's the A656, that goes from the town, up to Aberford, via 'Mary Pannall' hill, & 'Peckfield Bar'

There's about 5 - 6 foot depth of water in the middle of the road, 500 yards away


----------



## Venod (27 Dec 2015)

The bridge over (under) the Ouse at Cawood,


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (27 Dec 2015)

[url=https://imgflip.com/gif/wfgt9]

via Imgflip GIF Maker[/URL]


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Dec 2015)

Mountain bikes and Bothy nights in deepest darkest Wales


----------



## delb0y (28 Dec 2015)

Saw this scene when out cycling this morning. Went back late afternoon for the photo:


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Dec 2015)

30 miler up Plym Valley to and around Clearbrook, Dartmoor, Devon. My 1996 Univega Alpina 500 provided the transport.
This is Bickleigh Viaduct, looking west towards the village of Bickleigh.


----------



## Katherine (29 Dec 2015)

I walked up my hill today.


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Dec 2015)

Seen in our North Western England village this afternoon






Can we have some snow and cold weather to stop this warm and wet spell PLEASE.......


----------



## rualexander (30 Dec 2015)

Flooded fields


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Dec 2015)

Sunrise on my last ride of the year, just 97 miles short of my 5000 mile a year target.
I blame a rubbish November and December and a job change in that time as well.

FYI, (if you can be bothered) my favourite photos from the year are now on my blog
Link here >>>> http://johnclimber.com/2015/12/31/2015-in-photos/


----------



## gds58 (31 Dec 2015)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 114374
> 
> Flooded fields


Sad subject but amazing photography! stunning picture


----------



## jowwy (1 Jan 2016)

Just a lil muddy out on the cx today


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jan 2016)

jowwy said:


> Just a lil muddy out on the cx today
> 
> View attachment 114618
> View attachment 114619
> ...


Mud = fun


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Jan 2016)

An old knob and escutchion on a deserted outbuilding that I leaned my bike against this afternoon.


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Jan 2016)

On route to Formby Woods today














Oh, look a Squirrel


----------



## bigjim (1 Jan 2016)

A dry, but cold, ride out on New Years day. Lovely. Thought I'd put the two Harrys together.


----------



## Donger (2 Jan 2016)

A welcome excuse to stop for a breather .... near Lydney Harbour, Glos yesterday:


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (2 Jan 2016)

New Year's day ride, 120kms including a new route; saw a sign that I was definitely not in the UK!


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2016)

After an 85-miler, I looked back on the approach to home... the end of my New Year's Day ride...


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Jan 2016)

A bit wet and windy (again) today... Managed to grab a few shots. Plymouth Hoe on my usual Sunday morning ride...


----------



## mark c (3 Jan 2016)

First flooded rd of 2016 i would have gone further up the rd but the mtb rider that caught up to me wouldn't act the depth gauge for me


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2016)

Today's ride... can I claim the first CC 1000m+ col of 2016?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2016)

'Bowers Row' pre-fabs
Queen Street
Great Preston









Bucyrus-Eyrie 1150B 'drag-line'
St Aidans Open Cast
It's now a country park (but famous for accommodating the River Aire, & making it flow upstream!!, when it flooded the workings a few years ago)


----------



## Dec66 (5 Jan 2016)

On the twelth day of Christmas...


You can keep your drummers drumming


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Jan 2016)

Trying to cycle off my cold, before my new job starts next week


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Jan 2016)

Brentor, Dartmoor today.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2016)

Two more from me - one from yesterday (last day cycling there), and one of Valence TGV station. A friend thought I was probably full-on bonkers barmy for taking photos of a French train station at 7.30 in the morning, but there you are. I probably am.


----------



## Massivecompacthalo (6 Jan 2016)

Sometimes you have to grimace a little before you can smile.


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Jan 2016)

A bit of free time today saw me head into town





Ticket To Ride





Misty docks





Poppies on tour


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (6 Jan 2016)




----------



## bigjim (6 Jan 2016)

So the forecast says no rain. Hurrah. First run out since New years day. 15 mins into the run the rain starts. An hour later I have to take shelter in an old pig sty for a banana and a drink. Bike and me covered in crap again! One day I might be able to post one of those lovely landscapes on here.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Jan 2016)

Sunny but very cold in Denmark.


----------



## Dec66 (7 Jan 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> A bit of free time today saw me head into town
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Colour me homesick...


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (7 Jan 2016)




----------



## Salar (7 Jan 2016)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> View attachment 115150
> View attachment 115150



Nice sky, where was it taken.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (7 Jan 2016)

Salar said:


> Nice sky, where was it taken.


Thanks! River Severn this morning, from Caldicot area looking towards Avonmouth/Severn Beach.


----------



## Salar (7 Jan 2016)

I thought I recognised the other side. In the 90's I used to commute to Thornbury (not from west Wales though!) and after work would sometimes ride the Aust, Severn beach path for a few miles training.


----------



## clid61 (7 Jan 2016)

Conti slicks on the cx bike as of today


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jan 2016)

Lovely in Denmark today. No cycling but a good day collecting driftwood on the beach.





They are all cormorants on the posts.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jan 2016)

A very wet and muddy ride today around Wigan with 3 other Fat Bikes out


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Jan 2016)

No riding today, just a few miles with the dog this afternoon


----------



## Mrs M (10 Jan 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> A very wet and muddy ride today around Wigan with 3 other Fat Bikes out


Fat bikes look such good fun


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jan 2016)

Tadcaster, via Towton Moor


----------



## mark c (10 Jan 2016)

Todays ride 1st 100kms of the new year


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jan 2016)

It's not all about the bike....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2016)

Dinnertimes picture


No, it's not a bike-path
It was part of the 'Great North Road', as it headed past RedHouse Farm, this is pre early 60's surface
(where the Wakefield - Doncaster road, intersects with the A1)



RedHouse Farm
Located on what is (now) the slip-road to join the south-bound A1




Both images are part of a couple of FaceBook albums of mine, that feature the pre-dual-carriageway, route of the 'GNR', as it passed through what was the West Riding of Yorkshire

(public access albums, that are viewable without joining FB)


----------



## mrbikerboy73 (11 Jan 2016)

On my late afternoon ride, Worthing Pier under a threatening dusky sky. You can just see the moon....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jan 2016)

On the ride home from work this afternoon:


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2016)

This is the view of Bowden Hill above Lacock taken from the railway bridge at Thingley this morning. It was my first ride this year.


----------



## rualexander (17 Jan 2016)

Studded tyres on for the first time this winter.


----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2016)

Sunrise in peterborough


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2016)




----------



## Levo-Lon (19 Jan 2016)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 116377



We went up the automium in 2010 ..its rather good..


----------



## palinurus (19 Jan 2016)

Added some fine accessories to my colleague's bike


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Jan 2016)

Finally got round to fitting my new beach racer tyres tubless on to my new carbon rims.
Super lightweight flying machine.




Travers titianium Rudy 29er
2 x 10 set up
Brooks Cambium C17 saddle
Lauf 29er trail racer fork
Thompson seat post & stem
Carbon Carnegie bars
Nextie carbon rims
American Classic hubs


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Jan 2016)

Another commute, another nice sunset. It's cold out but riding in winter does have its pleasures.


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jan 2016)

Freezing cold in Denmark. About -6 where we are. But you cant stop Jannie cycling her 10 mile round commute. She is as hard as nails. :0)


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jan 2016)

Freezing Cold in Denmark, about -6. A large flock of goldfinches turned up for a feed today.


----------



## robjh (20 Jan 2016)

A couple of sunset snaps taken on my phone this evening. The one on the left shows the Imperial War Museum at Duxford + airfield, beside the M11.


----------



## Gez73 (20 Jan 2016)

Winter sun on way home about 15.25 this afternoon. Culled from GoPro footage. Using a single pannier on left, I don't have a massive left foot!Gez


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Jan 2016)

It does not help if you take your DSLR out on your bike if you leave your battery on charge at home. 

Ask me how I know?

Therefore, this is a photo by my neighbour, Viggo, who was on the beach taking photos on the beach. The photo is a diving pier with the planks removed for the Winter. There is a lot of mirror imaging going on.

Taken with a canon D5 mk2 camera.


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Jan 2016)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jan 2016)

The Job Centre
Castleford

Yes, it does bear more than a passing resemblance to Larry Grayson
His first professional engagements were at a theatre in Castleford, & the story goes that he took his 'Door' catchphrase, from the girls in their dressing room, who were complaining about draughts, as well as men looking around the door as they got changed

All it took was one mischievious local history buff, to combine Grayson, & the well documented Roman habitation of Castleford
There's an excavated, & a subsequently reburied fort nearby
(it was also a crossing -fording- point on the River Aire





On the site of the old Cutsyke Station (off Aketon Road) Castleford
(the 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway')
A Sustrans route


----------



## robjh (28 Jan 2016)

We did a little local tourism today, to the American Cemetery outside Cambridge. It's on a beautiful sloping site with some imposing and dignified 1950s architecture.


----------



## jowwy (30 Jan 2016)

Just a few hills


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 Jan 2016)

Here's a couple of pics from my last two rides - the first a gruelling 100km up to Exmoor to Tarr Steps, and the second a much more relaxing 37 miler down to Dawlish Warren. 

For various reasons (injuries, job hunting, and general lack of motivation caused by job hunting) I've not been out on the bike much over the last six months, and it's been fantastic getting out on some proper rides again  Just need to build up a bit of fitness again now! 

I've signed up to the CC metric century and half century a month challenges this year - silly but it is a nice little motivator, and I'm looking forward to exploring Devon again, and maybe finding a new bike project to tinker away on in the evenings.


----------



## iandg (30 Jan 2016)

Spent most of yesterday evening and today waiting for a flight back to Stornoway - the one that eventually left last night circled Stornoway, the pilot decided he couldn't land and took us all back to Glasgow for the night.Snapped this when we were finallycalled to the gate for take off this afternoon. (That wasn't our plane - the Stornoway plane is a twin prop job)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2016)

Scroll down, & you'll come to Tarr Steps

http://www.wetroads.co.uk/somerset.htm


----------



## bonsaibilly (31 Jan 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Freezing Cold in Denmark, about -6. A large flock of goldfinches turned up for a feed today.


shame it aint in focus! bb


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Jan 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> shame it aint in focus! bb



When you contribute I may be able to get some tips.


----------



## bonsaibilly (31 Jan 2016)

Lol i can't give you any tips except to get your focus fixed BB


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Jan 2016)

One of the many worms that lives under the slabs outside my back door.


----------



## iandg (31 Jan 2016)

Posted elsewhere on here, but also my pic of the day


----------



## steveindenmark (1 Feb 2016)

Sunrise before the rain came


----------



## grecinos (3 Feb 2016)

Today's ride after a few snowy days.


----------



## robjh (3 Feb 2016)

Two from my morning on (and off) the bike:
- in Espresso Library, Cambridge this morning. The bike on the lower rack is mine.





- Littlebury, north Essex


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Feb 2016)

wicker man said:


> Posted elsewhere on here, but also my pic of the day



My Mother in Law and her hubby lived in Swainbost, at the North of the island, many years ago. I really wish I'd have visited them and taken my bike with me!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Feb 2016)

Nothing much really, just an old section of the Great North Road, as it passes through Brotherton

It was bypassed by the dual-carriageway, which in turn, is now superceded by the three-laner


----------



## Daddybus (4 Feb 2016)

Wolstanton marsh ...First time out on the rudge this year,



still a bit muddy!


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (4 Feb 2016)

Daddybus said:


> Wolstanton marsh ...First time out on the rudge this year,
> View attachment 117925
> still a bit muddy!



How did you manage to put the bike there without leaving footprints? Helicopter?

Graham


----------



## Daddybus (4 Feb 2016)

I'm a ninja...


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 Feb 2016)

Red brick building is the Sudbrook pumping station; stops you getting your feet wet if you ever take the train through the Severn Tunnel!


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Feb 2016)

Guess where?


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Feb 2016)




----------



## Massivecompacthalo (8 Feb 2016)

La Trona, Osona, Catalunya, today.


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2016)

Passed through Ironbridge yesterday.


----------



## Spartak (9 Feb 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Guess where?



Didcot ?


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Feb 2016)

Spartak said:


> Didcot ?


Seriously?

Today was a work day, with Power Pack, Hydraulic Hoses all to make train brake pads


----------



## midlife (10 Feb 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Guess where?








Takes me back a bit 

Shaun


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Feb 2016)

Correct Shaun.

Just changed the above one of mine to Sepia and I quite like it.


----------



## robjh (10 Feb 2016)

Can't decide which of these I prefer. Taken at Felixstowe today.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Feb 2016)

Three photographs, of my grandson, taken yesterday.
















Guess the game?


----------



## Levo-Lon (11 Feb 2016)

Normanton Church..a regular marrage venue..and a high level view of Rutland Reservoir


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2016)

Today's picture is one of my current commuter


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Feb 2016)

Last nights ride, a dry one for a change as well




[/url]


----------



## Cavalol (13 Feb 2016)

Not exactly 'exciting' but after I managed to knacker up the left hand pedal arm I had it fixed and now it's roadworthy again. I absolutely love this bike and can't wait to get out on it again.


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Feb 2016)

Today in Liverpool*






_* Too cold to stop and take a photo of my bike on this mornings quick spin out_


----------



## Cavalol (13 Feb 2016)

/\
That's the exact place I got a puncture going back to the station after the LCL bike ride in 2014!


----------



## iandg (13 Feb 2016)

This evening's Stornoway sunset


----------



## Mrs M (13 Feb 2016)

Lovely this morning, now this just happened .


----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (14 Feb 2016)

Found some local sand dunes to ride in and around and up and down today


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Feb 2016)

Work took me here today...





Dubmill Point just north of Allonby, with Criffle in the background


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2016)

Well, I popped down to the shops this morning, and this was the view of home on my return. It's a little chilly, but the cycling is still good...


----------



## rualexander (15 Feb 2016)

Summit of Ben A'an today


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Feb 2016)

Stavanger.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (16 Feb 2016)




----------



## sir adrian dangerous (16 Feb 2016)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 119220
> View attachment 119220


Buttertubs pass


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Feb 2016)

I need to find a way to finish my rides from the other side...







My new home in Spain is around the corner to the left... Where this hill keeps going up...

Welcome to Coín..! España..!

More details in my blog... (check the signature if you wish)


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Feb 2016)

Time for a rest..


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Feb 2016)

Mallard mayhem


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Feb 2016)

Three from yesterday


----------



## ianrauk (18 Feb 2016)

Out of my office window... The Golden Glow.


----------



## apb (19 Feb 2016)

the second crow fell and broke his jaw (grazed his arm) on a cold and frosty morning


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Feb 2016)

Springs on the way





Just wish it would stop raining


----------



## Strathlubnaig (20 Feb 2016)

A little sunny action, but windy...


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Feb 2016)

Alas, on my way back to Devon now, but a week in the French pre-Alps has provided excellent entertainment. One from yesterday... Mont Aiguille...


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Feb 2016)

Natterjack Toad

And




29er+ wheels are bigger than the Mersey Ferry


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Feb 2016)

I thought that natterjack toads had a distinctive yellow stripe down their back ?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Feb 2016)




----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Feb 2016)

Well... Well... Guess who finally decided to ride his bike here in Spain?






It wasn't a big ride at all..Hell it wasn't even a ride under any standards..!!! But just a test of my knee and the bike after who knows how long..! 






A nasty little bump on the road right outside of my door... Have to find a way to start and finish my rides downhill....


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2016)

Last one from me for a while... a bike, a col, some sun and warmth. A few more at unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com if you are interested in the area.


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Feb 2016)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I thought that natterjack toads had a distinctive yellow stripe down their back ?



You're right about the yellow stripe, but it was in their natural habitat where there are breeding pools built for them, so it must be one.
Maybe a rear one or a runt?


----------



## rualexander (22 Feb 2016)

Sheeps 'n' neeps


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Feb 2016)

One from yesterday?






My rides are getting longer here.. Knee says hi...!!! Doesn't like the steep hills but will be fine when it warms up... Oh you can hate me now.. Shorts, short sleeves and finger less gloves in this short ride.... https://www.strava.com/activities/499651577


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Feb 2016)

Did 15 miles today into Sandnes Norway. Great cycle paths all the way.


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Feb 2016)

OMG the sky is blue......


----------



## iandg (24 Feb 2016)

Taken whilst out on the dog walk this morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> View attachment 119608
> A little sunny action, but windy...



Where is this?


----------



## Mrs M (24 Feb 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Where is this?


Looks like Lanzarote?


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Feb 2016)

It was raining over my village today


----------



## Strathlubnaig (24 Feb 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Looks like Lanzarote?


spot on !!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Feb 2016)

Bienvenidos a Coin..! 

I am expanding my knowledge of the area little by little.. Today was my longest ride yet.. 21 km I know is not much but I am really out of shape and is reaaaaally hilly over here....

We are not in Belfast anymore...!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2016)

Yesterday dinner-time

Knostrop Lock
River Aire
Thwaite Gate
Leeds

During the 'clean-up'/re-instatement works, after the breaching caused by the December floods







How it looked before.....






Aerial photograph to show the post-breach

Note how the unused (& in-filled) lock chamber has also been washed away

Oh!, & in case anyone's wondering, the large circular stone structure is not a ventilation shaft for a railway tunnel, it was the swivel-point for a (railway) swing-bridge

http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/bridges/gallery/knowsthorpe.html (last photo shows the 'swing-able' section)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh!, & in case anyone's wondering, the large circular stone structure is not a ventilation shaft for a railway tunnel, it was the swivel-point for a (railway) swing-bridge
> 
> http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/bridges/gallery/knowsthorpe.html (last photo shows the 'swing-able' section)



More, from the extremely knowledgable (about Leeds history) Phil Davison
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10207312579985572&set=gm.891537840944654&type=3&theater


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Feb 2016)

First ride of the year on the Flyer...


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Feb 2016)

Where did you sleep last night?






Bothy in Wales


----------



## iandg (27 Feb 2016)

Great day in Stornoway today - the houses are about 1/2 mile away, the hills are on the mainland about 30 miles away.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Feb 2016)

I took lots of pictures today..

But this one is my favorite






If you want to see some more follow the link on my signature...


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Feb 2016)

Cold, clear and full of Plymouth gorgeousness...


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Feb 2016)

Entirely unrelated to bikes (other than I rode to the gig complete with posh clothes and trumpet in a rucksack): Bach Cantata No.41 in Exeter Cathedral. See, you get culture here as well as bikes.


----------



## Leescfc79 (29 Feb 2016)

Little ride around Mersea Island this morning.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Feb 2016)

We had a bit of snow up in the mountains...

So here is one I took of the snowy peaks..






One day I will try to climb those...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2016)

I didn't have the camera, so it may be cheating ever so slightly, but these images are from a previous trip along that road


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Mar 2016)

Not cycling but today I got a 4x4 tour of a monster sand quarry in Cheshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Not cycling but today I got a 4x4 tour of a monster sand quarry in Cheshire



I went round St Aidens, at Kippax, when it was worked out, & about 2 months before the River Aire burst into it
It states that the open-cast site was so deep/big that the river took 3 days to fill it!

http://www.allertonbywaterparishcouncil.co.uk/history/st-aidans-opencast/


There's also this beauty at St Aidens
http://www.walkingdragline.org/


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Mar 2016)

and a funny one with my son... 






Shorts... t-shirt and he already has a tan..!!!


----------



## ska1903 (3 Mar 2016)

View media item 8878
Pic from my commute yesterday, after Google did it's automatic stuff!


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Mar 2016)

My new (to me) trike disobeying the signs in two ways  lonely at the cafe today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> My new (to me) trike disobeying the signs in two ways  lonely at the cafe today.


Birkin Café

Last time I was there, Wayne Randle had come up on his new Planet X Aero, didn't know it was his, until my work-collegue told me the next day http://www.planetx.co.uk/c/q/bikes/road-bikes/ec-130e-aero-road

I called at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp (again) today instead, it was a bit busier than it was yesterday

Part of Wednesdays route, & call, at Squires
(was in _The Chequers_, last Friday evening)


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Mar 2016)

I've been to that there London today.
Fortunately I seem to have escaped unscathed and have made it safely back to civilisation.


----------



## 0lonerider (3 Mar 2016)

Two pictures of saltwell towers in saltwell park and the millennium bridge opening from the church next to the sage Gateshead


----------



## Gez73 (4 Mar 2016)

Not working today so thankfully no need to be out in this! Village snowed in too with all major routes closed or treacherous. Stay safe. Gez


----------



## Spartak (4 Mar 2016)

Bridge over the River Frome.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Mar 2016)

Leescfc79 said:


> Little ride around Mersea Island this morning.
> View attachment 120436


cx training ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Mar 2016)

well, this is awkward....


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Mar 2016)

and pre-surgery, on Wednesday morning, lovely Perthshire day....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> cx training ?


Belgian style!?


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Mar 2016)

The view at the end of my road today:


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Mar 2016)

Archie loves the snow





And while we were walking around Rivington's Winter Hill a mate rode by and after a chat he headed off up the hill


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Mar 2016)

My usual Sunday ride...


----------



## Cavalol (6 Mar 2016)

Not sure of picture quality sorry as using my 'phone. Half way through a ride today quick stop at Delamere Forest...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Mar 2016)

bit shaky, I am on crutches, it was dark...


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Mar 2016)

Hello




We're about to start Chasing Pavements...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Mar 2016)

I had a busy weekend..!!! Ha..! after all I am the weekend report guy right? No seriously it was a really nice weekend all together and will be hard to pick a pic from each day.. 

Saturday... I went up and down this route..






Sunday... I was riding in between this mountains..






Full stories and reports at this link: http://theweekendreportisborn.blogspot.com.es/


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Mar 2016)

Here is Jannies 15 minutes of plagiarism.

She had to use maps instead of tax discs as we dont have tax discs in Denmark.


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Mar 2016)

Cant beat a warm kitchen for a clean and tweak..


----------



## Cavalol (9 Mar 2016)




----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Mar 2016)

Totally lucked out today with a day off on the nicest day of the year so far  Went up over Dartmoor and remembered how much nicer cycling is in the sun on roads that aren't inch deep in mud and water!


----------



## Mrs M (11 Mar 2016)

Went to SARA animal sanctuary in Lanzarote today for dog walking duties.
Greeted by a friendly, little wounded soldier with his paw in a sling 
Took 2 boisterous lads out then went back for a terrier and a wee westie. The westie was a little monster, tried to take the terrier for a walk by grabbing the lower end of the lead and going where he wanted (more of a handful than the other 3 put together).


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Mar 2016)

I kick started my weekend early...

Hard to pic a pic...






But this one is the most representative one..

If you want to see more and read about the whoooole ride.... Follow the link on my sig.... (Tolox)


----------



## gds58 (11 Mar 2016)

Leescfc79 said:


> Little ride around Mersea Island this morning.
> 
> View attachment 120436


I hope you made use of the 'Seaview Cafe' just behind these beach huts! First Class cooked breakfasts.


----------



## Leescfc79 (11 Mar 2016)

gds58 said:


> I hope you made use of the 'Seaview Cafe' just behind these beach huts! First Class cooked breakfasts.



That's probably the only cafe/pub I've not eaten at on the island, back there in a couple of weeks so will have to try it out!


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Mar 2016)

Purple...


----------



## Mrs M (12 Mar 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Purple...


Beautiful


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (12 Mar 2016)

Today was a great day..


----------



## Tony Raynor (13 Mar 2016)

Today's little spin from Chertsey to Staines on this electric bike. Have to say I'm more impressed than I thought I was going to be. Have been running to and from work but it's a nice easy and quite pleasing for a ride up the Thames. No speed machine but the pedal assist makes for an enjoyable ride.


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Mar 2016)

A little vain glory, me on today's TT


----------



## thegravestoneman (13 Mar 2016)

and a bit more subtle, Towton Cross



sorry I had to snip the image


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Mar 2016)

Coed Y Brenin fire road log pile





Followed by a stand off on the Mawddach Trail


----------



## Cavalol (14 Mar 2016)

WW2 anti-aircraft turret in Cheshire, taken yesterday...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Mar 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Coed Y Brenin fire road log pile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very nice pics..!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Mar 2016)

Yesterday I was so beat that couldn't post anything...

Did this ride https://www.strava.com/activities/515927192#kudos and died twice... The good part of it is that I was going so slow that could take some nice pictures..







Aconstant of my ride... Me chasing..






At the top of the second mountain..






Home after a shower and some food...






I earned that one...!!!! (and the ones that followed)

Cheers C.C..!!!

Full story and more pictures ====> http://theweekendreportisborn.blogspot.com.es/2016/03/my-legs-are-death-long-live-my-legs.html


----------



## Spartak (14 Mar 2016)




----------



## Jamieyorky (14 Mar 2016)

Well the wife was helping out at playgroup with our daughter this morning so managed to get a few hours out on the bike, 47 miles in total up to Hovingham, Terrington and Castle Howard.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2016)

NewLay Lock
Leeds - Liverpool Canal

Saturday, during my 'Lantern-Rouge' stint for the first _'Canal Canter'_ marathon
Kirstall Bridge > Saltaire > Leeds 'number 1' lock (behind railway station) > Kirkstall Bridge

http://itsgrimupnorthrunning.co.uk/results.html






Whitecote House (south of the river & Canal, from Horsforth)
Leeds - Liverpool Canal

During Sundays stint of_ 'Lanterne-Rouge-ing'_ the second 'Canal Canter'





One of our members (in his second claim guise) won Sundays marathon, in 2.44:03!! 
Second man was at 3.17:17
Plus, Liane, one of our ladies won the Ladies 1st, in the Saturday race, but in 3.53:14



thegravestoneman said:


> View attachment 121502
> A little vain glory, me on today's TT



Very familiar colours, look just like mine









thegravestoneman said:


> and a bit more subtle, Towton Cross
> View attachment 121507
> sorry I had to snip the image


A very well known site to me, I pass it a lot
http://www.battlefieldstrust.com/resource-centre/warsoftheroses/battleview.asp?BattleFieldId=46


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2016)

Earlier this afternoon, circa 12:15, on my way back from Ulleskelf, & Sherburn-in-Elmet
http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/steeton-hall-gateway/


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Mar 2016)

Nice new drive for a very happy customer. .I paved the rear garden 2 years ago..
The old tarmac was shot..


----------



## Nigel182 (16 Mar 2016)

Out for a Play Today with the new GoPro


----------



## Mrs M (16 Mar 2016)

Thomas " lookalike" near Marina Rubicon today, also a ginger pussy cat relaxing on a comfy sofa.
Lucky we had Dreamies for them


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (16 Mar 2016)

Overlooking the Toll Plaza, Second Severn crossing, a lot colder than it might look..


----------



## clid61 (16 Mar 2016)

Packed ready for Thursday


----------



## Levo-Lon (16 Mar 2016)

[QUOTE 4198044, member: 9609"]you forgot to put the surface drain back in, they will be on the phone when the garage fills up ... LOL

Nice job BTW..[/QUOTE]

thanks @User9609 

new acco rain drain at the garage concrete. Looks neater and allows the drive to be flat rather than dished. The acco drains are 100mm wide with a grill for easy cleaning..


----------



## wait4me (17 Mar 2016)

Cold ride today but I was able to use camera with my gloves on.
First pic is a friendly local (didn't have chance to take pic of angry lab cross later)
Second is showing how Lincs. fens are colourful not it is at the moment, and the last is after turning 180 deg so you don't think a housing estate is behind me


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2016)

A days mountain biking up on Dartmoor in glorious sunshine  I'll link a write up of the ride with a few more pics in a bit.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2016)

More pics here with a little write up of the ride (after a previous page agonising about tyre pressure )

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tyre-pressure-for-mixed-on-off-road-riding.197508/page-2


----------



## clid61 (17 Mar 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> A days mountain biking up on Dartmoor in glorious sunshine  I'll link a write up of the ride with a few more pics in a bit.
> 
> View attachment 121909
> 
> View attachment 121910


A proper mountain bike !


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Mar 2016)

Yep! Shame I'm not really a proper mountain biker


----------



## Spoked Wheels (17 Mar 2016)




----------



## rualexander (17 Mar 2016)

Tunskeen bothy in the moonlight


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Mar 2016)

Not much to say..!

Enjoy the weekend peeps..!






Easy ride yesterday.. Today is a bit wet out there.. I am not going anywhere.. Watching MSR..!


----------



## AM1 (19 Mar 2016)

Taken a couple of weeks ago during a visit to the Heritage Centre, fair to say XM603 is looking rather worse for wear..


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 Mar 2016)

With the roads finally dried out and no longer full of slippy mud and grit I went out on one of my favourite routes today - lots of fun steep twisty descents through the woods 





I also found the most impressive back door I think I'll ever see on one of the local estates


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Mar 2016)

1973 Carlton Continental at Millbay Docks.


----------



## Rasmus (20 Mar 2016)

Bit of a faff of a bus ride to get to from my current work assignment in Hamilton, but well worth it: That's a lot of water!


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Mar 2016)

Photo(s) of yesterday at Clovelly


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (21 Mar 2016)




----------



## Dave 123 (21 Mar 2016)

On the way back from Devon today we stopped at Glastonbury Tor, neither of us had been there. Up at the top there were plenty of people.... All looking east. Some were in Navy uniforms. We asked what was happening.













It was the Sea Kings on a final fly past.
If I'd have been asked if I'd want to see it I would have said "no", but it was quite something! We were very lucky.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2016)

Wasn't on bike, but had camera with me today

I was on a bit of a photo-mission, mainly on the junction of the_ 'Great North Road'_, & the A645 (Pontefract - Goole road), whilst SWMBO was at an appointment in Pontefract, before picking her back up

Dandy Mill was also visited

The _Counting House_ images are from 'better days' though


----------



## Elybazza61 (22 Mar 2016)

Summer bike time;


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Mar 2016)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2016)

Birkin café, very late this morning
My Ribble hanging up on the right

A rather quiet day (2 more bikes did arrive, before I left though)

For the cake-ists, it's Chocolate Mint, & even smelt minty

http://www.birkinfisheriestearoom.epageuk.com/

https://www.facebook.com/Birkin-Fisheries-Tea-Room-174943809332954/?hc_location=ufi


----------



## wonderloaf (22 Mar 2016)

Hopefully the first of many evening rides with beautiful sunsets ...


----------



## L Q (22 Mar 2016)

View from my holiday cottage in the dales


----------



## L Q (23 Mar 2016)

Just a quick pit stop in Reeth before heading to Richmond


----------



## Spartak (24 Mar 2016)




----------



## JtB (25 Mar 2016)

You know you've reached a certain age when this is the picture that greets you at the breakfast table


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2016)

First ride on the summer bike: sunshine, no cols, two punctures. Still, it was a nice wall of local stone. 

Ho hum.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Mar 2016)

A ride in company on the nicest day of the year so far.




I liked this one for the riders in motion, the shadows and the road stretching into the distance.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Mar 2016)

No riding today, that's for the rain over the weekend.





The singing ringing tree





The singing ringing tree





The Halo





The Halo


----------



## Cavalol (25 Mar 2016)

Took this on a 65 mile round trip to Rhyl today.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (26 Mar 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> No riding today, that's for the rain over the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing. Where are these?

Graham


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Mar 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Amazing. Where are these?
> 
> Graham



Lancashire, near Burnley.
Google their names for more info


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Mar 2016)

Got out on the bike today 





Kneel before the Asparagus King





Waiting for the farmer


----------



## digit (26 Mar 2016)

waiting for a victim more like


----------



## Tiny01 (26 Mar 2016)

From today's ride - Wickham Bishops church & Hoe mill lock Essex


----------



## Spartak (27 Mar 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (27 Mar 2016)

78 (mainly) off road miles today on the 29er+ Easter Sunday ride #ThisIsMyChurch


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Mar 2016)

Museum of Rural Life, Tilford, near Farnham, Surrey. Recreating a period Cycle Shop...


----------



## thegravestoneman (29 Mar 2016)

A bit more vain glory at Goostrey on Saturday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2016)

Monday mornings marshalling duties

Ackworth Half-Marathon
(my club)

http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/latest-news/4559038671

Just a couple of hundred yards from the start


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Mar 2016)

*HOUSE HUNTING*


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Mar 2016)

Just me and my cup of tea...


----------



## Nigel182 (31 Mar 2016)

Out Today in the Sunshine....Just "Me & My Shadow"


----------



## Spartak (31 Mar 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (31 Mar 2016)

5 fat bikes out tonight, here in Merseyside 35 miles ridden for me.
Here are some photos


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (2 Apr 2016)

I've been cleaning bikes today


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Apr 2016)

I couldn't get to Flanders so did Ponte's finest set of set's


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Apr 2016)

Another beach ride this morning.





Here's Brian sand dune surfing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> I couldn't get to Flanders so did Ponte's finest set of set's


The Booths

Yes, I head that way at times too






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/240465


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The Booths
> 
> Yes, I head that way at times too
> View attachment 123677
> ...


that's the one, harder than it looks.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2016)

@martint235 getting his breath back after a Ditchling Beacon ascent this morning



...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> that's the one, harder than it looks.


I'll agree, it is

Although, thankfully, nowhere near as steep as Lee Lane (Shibden Wall)


----------



## thegravestoneman (3 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll agree, it is
> 
> Although, thankfully, nowhere near as steep as Lee Lane (Shibden Wall)


not a patch on Shibden, think I will be back there soon, not doing Troopers though.


----------



## Venod (3 Apr 2016)

ianrauk said:


> @martint235 getting has breath back after a Ditchling Beacon ascent this morning



Thats hell of a saddle bar height difference on the bike in the background, how talls the rider?


----------



## ianrauk (3 Apr 2016)

Afnug said:


> Thats hell of a saddle bar height difference on the bike in the background, how talls the rider?


@martint235


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2016)

thegravestoneman said:


> not a patch on Shibden, think I will be back there soon, not doing Troopers though.


Trooper is a bitch!
I ran it (walked top 1/3rd) during a trail-race a couple of years ago
it allegedly climbs 570 feet in half-a-mile (that's 50 feet more the Blackpool Tower)

The 'Hell of The Worth'/'Ronde van Calderdale' climbs both of them


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Apr 2016)

Because today was a classic day... (Ronde reference)







And after that some nice climbs..


----------



## martint235 (3 Apr 2016)

Afnug said:


> Thats hell of a saddle bar height difference on the bike in the background, how talls the rider?


Ooh that'll be me. I'm 6'6". The frame is a 58 titaninum and the stem is 130mm. Before I get the usual "that bike is too small for you", I rode LEL in comfort, in 105 hours on that bike. So there. 

And that's also me sat on the rock.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Apr 2016)

The Gorges de la Bourne, yesterday. If you ever get the chance to cycle this, do. But wait till they've reopened all of it, in June.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Apr 2016)

Lovely in Denmark today. Here is the 50km coffee stop.


----------



## RMurphy195 (4 Apr 2016)

A day out on the Monsal trail a few weeks ago


----------



## PenttitheFinn (4 Apr 2016)

Capel St Andrew, Sunny East Suffolk


----------



## AM1 (6 Apr 2016)

Taken during today's very wet/cold and muddy ride along the canal, you would not believe the smells coming out of this place, it's the Swizzel sweet factory in New Mils


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Apr 2016)

Blowing a gale in Denmark. Moody cloudy. Lots of White churches. This is at Halk in the South of Denmark. 8 miles from home.........long miles in this wind. ;0)


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Apr 2016)

Bagged a new hard hat today from a site visit to..........










Taken from the south bank site on the Mersey looking north


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2016)

I became a rebel today. I only had one pannier and a bar bag.


----------



## _aD (8 Apr 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I became a rebel today. I only had one pannier and a bar bag.


Meh, a few more trips to move them all. No biggie.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2016)

_aD said:


> Meh, a few more trips to move them all. No biggie.



The idea is to use only the panniers I need. Instead of filling 4 panniers all the time.


----------



## Levo-Lon (9 Apr 2016)

Just finished this paved garage front for a mate..
I'd love to have this garage if I had the money..It's heated!! And full of classic bikes...10 acres and a beautiful house..


----------



## theloafer (9 Apr 2016)

almost ready to be countered .. wondering how many there is


----------



## Mrs M (9 Apr 2016)

theloafer said:


> almost ready to be countered .. wondering how many there is
> View attachment 124250


Enough for a bike?


----------



## theloafer (9 Apr 2016)

fresh from the oven mmmm smells lush ...


----------



## Tiny01 (9 Apr 2016)

Collected this todsy , first ever road bike 46 years of age


----------



## midlife (9 Apr 2016)

I like white bikes . Will that bag catch your knees/legs?

Shaun


----------



## Tiny01 (9 Apr 2016)

midlife said:


> I like white bikes . Will that bag catch your knees/legs?
> 
> Shaun



I like white to lovely looking bike , the tool bag might be moving up front , I'll try it out on its first ride tomorrow and go from there .


----------



## wisdom (10 Apr 2016)

meta lon said:


> Just finished this paved garage front for a mate..
> I'd love to have this garage if I had the money..It's heated!! And full of classic bikes...10 acres and a beautiful house..
> 
> View attachment 124220


Lovely job you have done there.It looks great with the gravel and architecture of the garages.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Apr 2016)

I went MTBiking for the first time in my life today...






We had a little of everything but I really liked this picture...


----------



## YahudaMoon (11 Apr 2016)

Not been out for an age with the camera, must do this more

Deansgate, Salford Quays/Media City last night


Deansgate Tunnel






BBC Media City






Imperial War Museum / ITV






Bridge on the quays


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (11 Apr 2016)

top of mam nick


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Apr 2016)

And a little video from yesterday
https://youtu.be/REN-Z0Btr0M


----------



## rualexander (11 Apr 2016)

Sunny sunday in South Ayrshire


----------



## AM1 (11 Apr 2016)

Monsall trail today, hard to fathom why it was so dry considering how much rain we've had


----------



## grecinos (12 Apr 2016)

The spring flowers are in full bloom, here in California.


----------



## Daddybus (13 Apr 2016)

Art in the underpass..


----------



## AM1 (13 Apr 2016)

A few from today, Jodrell Bank in far distance


----------



## robjh (13 Apr 2016)

On my morning commute today on the B4507, near Compton Beauchamp. I was heading for Swindon which is obscured by the morning mist in the distance.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2016)

Yesterday
Three in Hundhill, which is a small 'hamlet', twixt East Hardwick, & Ackworth

Looking south-east from HundHill Lane, over towards the A1 viaduct, at Wentbridge
Sorry, it's a poor shot, but it was on my old (12 years?) Olympus MJU 410 compact, that I take out & about with me)
It can just be seen, to the left of the trees, at 'centre-frame'





Stile on HundHill Lane, the western end of this (circa 300 yard long) footpath
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/439852
And, looking northwards, from the stile; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/223843




SandyGate, the eastern end of the same path


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Apr 2016)

Chilly morning today... Had to wear my Winter shorts..


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Apr 2016)

A lovely day in Denmark and I rode my new Carbon Koga roadbike for the first time. I used it in the half century challenge. Its a lot quicker than my Koga World Traveller. :0)

I was down by the harbour drinking coffee at half way.


----------



## grecinos (15 Apr 2016)

Some more spring flowers in California:


----------



## AM1 (15 Apr 2016)

A few from today, this area in known as the Roman Lakes, nothing to do with any Romans however they are excavating the remains of Samuel Oldknows lodge/mill it must have been mightily impressive back in the day!


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Apr 2016)

Dessert anyone?


----------



## steve50 (16 Apr 2016)

robjh said:


> On my morning commute today on the B4507, near Compton Beauchamp. I was heading for Swindon which is obscured by the morning mist in the distance.
> View attachment 124747


Look how flat it is, you can see for miles. I used to visit Hullavington (Wiltshire) a lot when my son-in-law was stationed there, would cycle for miles without seeing a hill.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (16 Apr 2016)

Langsett res


----------



## User19783 (16 Apr 2016)

Here in a wet Oxford, 
First photo is of our outdoor swimming pool, sadly no-one but a duck is swimming today, 
Second photo is of the Morris dancer,


----------



## itchybeard (16 Apr 2016)

Red ones whilst out walking near Hawes, Yorkshire.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Apr 2016)

Silverstone, this morning. Not long after this the 3rd practice session for the FIA WEC cars was red flagged due to the snow getting much heavier.


----------



## grecinos (17 Apr 2016)

My ride through the country. The wild life seemed to be posing for the photo, with wild flowers in the background.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Apr 2016)

Near Saxton - just before the hail shower arrived...


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (17 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 125085
> 
> 
> Near Saxton - just before the hail shower arrived...



Looks just like the Wisbech/March area. All mud and pylons.

Graham


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2016)




----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2016)

This was a storm yesterday. The sun was casting a strange shadow.


----------



## Illaveago (17 Apr 2016)

We did have a nice sunny day for most of the day yesterday. I even saw the moon.


----------



## jowwy (17 Apr 2016)

Out for a few miles and a couple of nice views


----------



## Cavalol (17 Apr 2016)

Collected a people carrier today


----------



## foot_loose (17 Apr 2016)

action and cafe


----------



## Diggs (17 Apr 2016)

I didn't get out on the bike yesterday (Booo) but we did all have a great day out at Wembley watching the rugby, and a Saracens win (Hurray) with the kids on the pitch before the match as the guard of honour for the teams...


----------



## PenttitheFinn (17 Apr 2016)

foot_loose said:


> View attachment 125186
> View attachment 125187
> action and cafe


Nice top, I always like those that support their local team. If you are heading over to Ipswich for the last game of the season I will happily buy you a pint.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 125085
> 
> Near Saxton - just before the hail shower arrived...



Nice!!

Did you know that, until the mid-80's, the Greyhound (in Saxton) sold its beer from barrels that were behind the bar, as it had no cellars


A few local, to Saxton, ones for you;
Chapel Bridge
View attachment 125261


Kettleman Bridge (stream went underground, & was partially buried, during banking changes to the Wharfe)
View attachment 125262


Lead Chapel interior
View attachment 125263


Exterior (& my old Discovery)
View attachment 125264


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Apr 2016)

2 of my Favourite Things Today

Carbon Fibre & SUN


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Apr 2016)

Not on my morning cycle, but a walk. Not sure how far they would go as the river is quite low just now.


----------



## EasyPeez (19 Apr 2016)

theloafer said:


> almost ready to be countered .. wondering how many there is
> View attachment 124250


Enough for a bottle of vodka?



sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 124501
> top of mam nick


Was up there a couple of weeks back. Fantastic part of the country, especially on a bike


----------



## EasyPeez (19 Apr 2016)

Took a detour on my way home last night to visit an old park I used to take the kids to - 






and was pleased to find that sure enough the swans still nest there -


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2016)

Technically, not todays picture, but don't tell anyone! (it was last Sunday morning actually)


----------



## AM1 (19 Apr 2016)

Marple locks in today's spring sunshine


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Apr 2016)

Hey guys! 
I didn't stop by during the weekend..
So here is what I consider the best pic from my Sunday ride...






There is more and history behind each one... 
I am hoping to be able to start offering guided tours around here soon.. 
This ride is certainly a short one that is easy to combine with other roads.
The link to the ride for those that like that stuff... https://www.strava.com/activities/547834985#kudos
See you all soon..!

Pablo.. The Weekend Report Guy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> 2 of my Favourite Things Today
> 
> Carbon Fibre & SUN



My Gran Fondo, on Sunday 10th @ Squires
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Apr 2016)

Bored while recovering and not able to ride my bikes 
https://johnclimber.com/2016/04/16/looks-like-a-few-weeks-off-the-bikes/

Playing with my camera in the garden is as good as I can get at the moment


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Apr 2016)

Very sunny day to finish a paving job..hard to take a pic with shade..? But i have started to get a summer tan


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Apr 2016)

The view from my bedroom window today. Helpxing in Italy. Stress be gone :0)


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2016)

Back here for work, though I'm ashamed to say I wasn't in my academic gown on my ride in. Lack of dedication, I'd say.


----------



## Levo-Lon (20 Apr 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> The view from my bedroom window today. Helpxing in Italy. Stress be gone :0)




Fantastic...are you cycling over that tomorrow? Stress be 10...


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Apr 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 124549
> View attachment 124551
> View attachment 124552
> Monsall trail today, hard to fathom why it was so dry considering how much rain we've had



Hi,

Is the Monsal trail do-able on road bikes?

Cheers


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Apr 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the Monsal trail do-able on road bikes?
> 
> Cheers



Bit gravel covered in places, so chose a CX tyre and you should be fine, full of families at peak times so no racing


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Apr 2016)

Perfect riding weather today!


----------



## AM1 (20 Apr 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is the Monsal trail do-able on road bikes?
> 
> Cheers



Yes it is but as mentioned you will need to use the correct tyres, lots to see and a Bakewell Tart waiting for you at the end!


----------



## foot_loose (20 Apr 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Nice top, I always like those that support their local team. If you are heading over to Ipswich for the last game of the season I will happily buy you a pint.


Thanks. I belong to MK Dons SET (Sports and education trust) CC. I am a season ticket holder at the Dons too. Not been a great season sadly. Doubt I will be at Ipswich but thanks anyway! Good luck for the rest of the season.


----------



## EasyPeez (21 Apr 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Bit gravel covered in places, so chose a CX tyre and you should be fine, full of families at peak times so no racing


Great, thanks. I'm doing a cycling holiday in the Peaks with a few friends in June and our logdings are only a short ride from there, so thought it would make for a nice gentle wind-down after a day of climbing and descending. I'll advise them to bring spare some wider tyres. Cheers


----------



## clid61 (21 Apr 2016)

Marrakech bound for a few days


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Apr 2016)

Hayley Wood











Violet and Oxlip.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Apr 2016)

Never got around to post anything yesterday...

So here it is..!!

At the top of my "little" climb of the day..






Looking back down... My way back home..






Abandoned castle or who knows what is the story with it...






Castle, mountains and twisting roads... Did I mention it was warm as well?






And this couple looked great with that background.. Thanks for posing..! Not that they knew about it..






After that I put the camera away for the rest of the downhill.. Most of my pictures are taken while riding.. I keep it safe don't worry... 

The ride? https://www.strava.com/activities/552143481#kudos if you want to get to know the area where we moved with the family..

I might head out again this afternoon..

Later..! 

Pablo.. The Weekend Report Guy


----------



## _aD (22 Apr 2016)

Who's a pretty boy, then? Woolmer Forest in East Hampshire. Shame he wouldn't come over and say hello to the camera, but when you're that fabulous, you don't stop grazing for anyone.


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2016)

Been down to that there London again...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Been down to that there London again...


My sincere, & utmost, commiserations


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My sincere, & utmost, commiserations





Don't worry, I'm back to civilisation now and there don't seem to be any after effects...


----------



## _aD (22 Apr 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Don't worry, I'm back to civilisation now and there don't seem to be any after effects...


Check your nasal cavities :-\


----------



## steveindenmark (22 Apr 2016)

Western Green Lizard in the garden we are working on in Preglia, Italy.


----------



## clid61 (22 Apr 2016)

Chilling out in the red city , riding next 3 days in the atlas mountains


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Apr 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2016)

I occasionally organise a big band of my favourite jazz musicians to do a Count Basie show. Tonight was one such occasion, at the Budleigh Jazz Festival.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Apr 2016)

I went for a ride yesterday..

The view..






The ride... https://www.strava.com/activities/553661951

The after ride refreshment...






And the full story..... http://theweekendreportisborn.blogspot.com.es/2016/04/getting-to-know-flat-bits-what-flats.html

What did you guys do?


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2016)

Yesterday, presenting a cheque for the £800 we raised for Ravenscliffe SEN High School in Halifax by cycling the Wiggle Vale Vélo (see signature below):







Now that was a good day!


----------



## Cavalol (23 Apr 2016)

Taken today on a bike ride with Chris Boardman. Couldn't meet a nicer bloke if you tried.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Apr 2016)

Tonight's music was a bit different... back in Exeter Cathedral...






I think I'd better get back on the bike for the next photos.


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Apr 2016)

Out on the Singlespeed MTB


----------



## Trickedem (24 Apr 2016)

@CharlieB riding into the sunrise on the Friday Night Ride to the Coast.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2016)

Yesterday, at Whitby (went there in car, not on bike)


----------



## clid61 (24 Apr 2016)

Today ,Atlas mountains Marrakech.


----------



## Tiny01 (24 Apr 2016)

Was a cold & a miserable day in Essex this morning but still decided to go & made sure that I wrapped up warm & so glad that I did it was freezing ! 

Soon got into it & was making good progress , at times it was a battle to keep the bike straight with a strong cross wind . 

Well at least I remembered my money today so was able to visit the tea room that come whilst I was 25 miles out ( paper mill lock ) it went down a treat I tell you & give me enough for a nice steady ride home .


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2016)

I bought my wife a Telescope for her birthday and treated my self to a camera adapter

Whilst out the other night I took this:


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2016)

Right, enough music, making amends with some bikage and a ride to Sidmouth. For a few minutes I reduced the average age of people in the town by a couple of years.


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Apr 2016)

Heading back to Okehampton after a blast around Dartmoor. I am totally in love with my MTB at the moment


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Apr 2016)

I thought this was a bit odd :0)


----------



## Bodhbh (24 Apr 2016)

Halfway thru a lazy 30mile loop. Medieval tithe barn at Tisbury. My bike's in the photo, but you can hardly see it. Shows the size of the thing....


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Apr 2016)

Lets go to the beach ride..!

But before we get there... We have a little climb...






And when we got there.. The views of the Mediterranean see..!!











Now coming back from it was a little bumpy..











From Coin to Cartama...Cartama to Coin... Coin to Fuengirola.. Fuengirola to Benalmadena..Mijas and home back in Coin...

90 km and like 1300 meters of climbing..

Gorgeous day..!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Apr 2016)

Sharlston Hall

Earliest parts date back to the 1400's, it has a 1574 date-stone over the main-door
That said, photographing the front (southern) façade would be very difficult, without the owners permission to enter the grounds (or a ladder, against a rather high wall), but I do know it has a very nice entrance porch

http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/en-437055-sharlston-hall-sharlston-#.Vx9vsmz2Z9A
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/115179


----------



## Bodhbh (27 Apr 2016)

Ride into work this morning across the downs with Old Sarum, Salisbury in the background.


----------



## EasyPeez (28 Apr 2016)

Went for an evening walk up to the next village with my lad.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (28 Apr 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Went for an evening walk up to the next village with my lad.
> View attachment 126347
> View attachment 126348



Wow, stunning windy mill


----------



## midlife (28 Apr 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Went for an evening walk up to the next village with my lad.
> View attachment 126347
> View attachment 126348



Looks like Skidby Mill?

Shaun


----------



## EasyPeez (28 Apr 2016)

midlife said:


> Looks like Skidby Mill?
> 
> Shaun


Good spot


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Apr 2016)

It used to do nice food. Ive not been there for years.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Apr 2016)

Today, in Rothwell (south of Leeds), after a visit to the Library

Wolseley 1300


----------



## wonderloaf (28 Apr 2016)

Went for a quick after work ride, started out in the beautiful evening Spring sunshine, 20 minutes later it was like this:




The view is from the top a hill near North Oakley, Hampshire


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Apr 2016)

Tour de Yorkshire in Boston Spa today.


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Apr 2016)

Team Sky TDY Boston Spa


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Apr 2016)

Not me in the photos, but it was my first ride out 16 days after having a major bowel and appendix operation.











It was great to be back on the bike again


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2016)

Nothing extraordinary, but just nice to see spring in the air ... near Milverton in Somerset, while doing a 99.9-mile ride. Yes, really.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Apr 2016)

The view on the way home from watching the TdY...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (30 Apr 2016)

One of my fave from today's ride...






They caught me right after I took the picture..


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Apr 2016)

This was in my local square. Its Electric and you walk in it like a treadmill. Its fast and heavy.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 May 2016)

From Cromer Pier.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (1 May 2016)

Another one from the Malaga area...

Yesterday was the first time I did a Metric Century since we moved.. Took me a while to get there.. Took like 100 pictures.. The one on top is just an example..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2016)

Not my photo, but it appeared in my FaceBook feed

Labelled as 'public', so you all should see it
It's simply magnificent!!!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...heater&notif_t=like&notif_id=1462107879386101


----------



## mickle (1 May 2016)

Yesterday in Caernarfon.


----------



## _aD (1 May 2016)

mickle said:


> Yesterday in Caernarfon.


"Yesterday in Caernarfon I came across various breeds of velocipede all congregating peacefully around a communal plains, ready to stretch their wheels in unison"


----------



## _aD (1 May 2016)

Hayling Island on Sunday afternoon, having had a lovely time out with Cycling UK's Portsmouth club. Excuse the socks.


----------



## JohnClimber (2 May 2016)

Camera phone shot


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2016)

I rode 20 miles out to have coffee and cake here, then I rode home again. Boston Tea Party in Honiton.


----------



## User19783 (3 May 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I rode 20 miles out to have coffee and cake here, then I rode home again. Boston Tea Party in Honiton.



I've been there, that's the rear garden,
Had a nice tea and cake, iirc.
Thanks for the memories.

Edit
Just remember.
I stopped there when I did lejog,


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2016)

User19783 said:


> I've been there, that's the rear garden,
> Had a nice tea and cake, iirc.
> Thanks for the memories.
> 
> ...


Honiton is spoilt for choice, as there's also the delightful Toast the other end of town, which also has a lovely garden at the rear perfect for people with bikes. I was going to go there, but they closed at 4 as it was a Bank Holiday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2016)

Specially painted window-sills in Wentbridge, on Saturday, for the T de Y





Even the Wedding party at the Wentbridge Hotel joined in




And, the obligatory bike was there too


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2016)

I knew that the drivetrain needed replacing, but yesterday's slipping gears signalled the end of the components that took me from Paris to Rome. Following someone else's idea, I think I might make this into a clock (with 50 minutes to the hour, obviously)... a timely reminder of great, er, times:


----------



## steveindenmark (3 May 2016)

Im a Daddy :0)


----------



## JohnClimber (3 May 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2016)

Too beautiful not to go out tonight ... view from Mamhead Hill, and the railway bridge at Starcross on the Exe Estuary Trail.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 May 2016)

^^^ lovely! I'm planning on heading out on a similar route tomorrow, hopefully the weather will hold!


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> ^^^ lovely! I'm planning on heading out on a similar route tomorrow, hopefully the weather will hold!


Given the lack of Alps in these parts, Mamhead is one of the better alternatives round here, and it makes a change for me to head west. And though I'm not a great fan of bike paths, the Exe Estuary Trail is a fabulous addition to Devon cycle infrastructure.


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 May 2016)

Maybe it's just my legs, but feels like there're plenty of Devon Alps around when I go out riding! Riding up onto Dartmoor from Bovey Tracey is a good old climb if you're looking for a challenge (up to Hay Tor and on to Moretonhampstead).


----------



## simon.r (3 May 2016)

MrsR and a friend. Not planned


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Maybe it's just my legs, but feels like there're plenty of Devon Alps around when I go out riding! Riding up onto Dartmoor from Bovey Tracey is a good old climb if you're looking for a challenge (up to Hay Tor and on to Moretonhampstead).


Different sort of climbing - Devon tends to do shortish and punchy, which is fun, but I think I prefer Alpine-type climbs of 45-minutes+ on steady gradients. Yes, Haytor is a challenge, I'll grant you.


----------



## Tiny01 (3 May 2016)

Little run out tonight up to Bradwell Waterside , rude not to take a few pics of the lovely evening sunshine & a recent contestant from the local scarecrow festival lol !


----------



## EasyPeez (4 May 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Nothing extraordinary, but just nice to see spring in the air ... near Milverton in Somerset, while doing a 99.9-mile ride. Yes, really.


Surely you'd ride to the bottom of the garden and back again wouldn't you?!


----------



## EasyPeez (4 May 2016)

Spring arrived in Staffordshire, this weekend -





Thankfully summer followed just an hour or so later....bizarre times!


----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Surely you'd ride to the bottom of the garden and back again wouldn't you?!


I'd have had to do it about 150 times... it's just a patio. And I quite liked leaving the ride short, bizzarely.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2016)

Sunny Scarborough this morning...


----------



## clid61 (5 May 2016)

Cherry blossom full length of Swinley Road, shame about the cars.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (5 May 2016)

slipping seatpost fixed


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 May 2016)

Trying not to lock the cat in the shed with my bikes again


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 May 2016)

@briantrumpet here's my snap from Mamhead yesterday - never actually done that climb before but it's a nice one, will definitely be going up there again. 





Stopped off at the Anchor in Cockwood for a quick drink and a chat with some holidayers. Everyone was very friendly and cheerful in the beer garden, must have been the lovely weather  





Finally here's one from this evening before a quick blast around Plymbridge wood's mountain bike trails. I think the giant beetle is probably equally graceful on the bike as I am on the way down the red descent


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2016)

A Google Streetview car in Leeds - watching me watching it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 May 2016)

Part-way out yesterday late AM, when I'd stopped to reply to a text

NewMillerDam
A few miles south of Wakefield, on the A61, to Barnsley
(passed over during Stage 3 of last years Tour de Yorkshire)


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (6 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Part-way out yesterday late AM, when I'd stopped to reply to a text
> 
> NewMillerDam
> A few miles south of Wakefield, on the A61, to Barnsley
> ...


Know it well


----------



## EasyPeez (6 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Part-way out yesterday late AM, when I'd stopped to reply to a text
> 
> NewMillerDam
> A few miles south of Wakefield, on the A61, to Barnsley
> ...


I have great memories of feeding the ducks there at weekends.


----------



## uphillstruggler (6 May 2016)

I called into the café on the boat at Braunston Marina yesterday (alas not on my bike) and had a lovely plate of beans on toast and a decent mug of tea in their plot next to the south east waterways office and saw this.

nothing interesting, just a nice image.

will be cycling along the canal from MK to there and back for lunch I think, it would be a shame not to go back under my own steam.


----------



## _aD (6 May 2016)

Today's commute back from a customer's place. Two and a half hours of off-roading around the Hants/West Sussex border. Lots of bridleways now cycled for the first time and hardly got lost. OS Explorer is our friend.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 May 2016)

A nice shot of the grand union canal looking West from New Bradwell in the direction of Wolverton.

I'm standing on the first aquaduct to be built on the canal for something like 150 years. 

A short ride to collect my car this morning after a very nice meal out.


----------



## AM1 (7 May 2016)

Today's ride around Derwent water


----------



## mickle (7 May 2016)

Yesterday to work:






Yesterday fro work:


----------



## wheresthetorch (7 May 2016)

A lovely pair of sun dogs.


----------



## midlife (7 May 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> A lovely pair of sun dogs.
> View attachment 127582



Never seen them before, thanks for the pic. Every day is a school day 

Shaun


----------



## JohnClimber (7 May 2016)

On route to last nights cheeky tidal island bivi





Where did you sleep last night? I was here





And this morning leaving the island


----------



## simon.r (7 May 2016)

mickle said:


> Yesterday to work:
> 
> View attachment 127580



Love the bars. Saw the same bars on a HD bobber today, I'm sure.


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 May 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 127573
> View attachment 127574
> View attachment 127575
> View attachment 127576
> ...



The first image is superb. Engineering architecture at its brilliant best.


----------



## wheresthetorch (7 May 2016)

midlife said:


> Never seen them before, thanks for the pic. Every day is a school day
> 
> Shaun



Cheers. They're surprisingly not that uncommon - just easy to miss. Keep looking up!


----------



## PeteXXX (7 May 2016)

From todays visit to London with my grandaughter. 
The Changing of the Guard at Buckingham Palace.


----------



## clid61 (8 May 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> On route to last nights cheeky tidal island bivi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where was that only down the road in Wigan?


----------



## AM1 (8 May 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> The first image is superb. Engineering architecture at its brilliant best.


Amazing the picture quality you can get with an IPhone !


----------



## steveindenmark (8 May 2016)

What a difference a day makes..... Im waving at Blackburn for you Stephen.

Oh! Its flashing the V's back. They must have read your book. :0)

Saturday afternoon - Stephen Primrose-Smiths birthplace. I have come in search of of the blue circular plaque on the wall of the house where he was born. But I think I have to will settle for fish and chips.





Friday afternoon - Nyhavn, Copenhagen. Picture postcard, totally gorgeous.






You may remember last weeks photo. Piedmont, Italy. I think the only way is up from Blackburn.

When critics say that this book will take you to places you have never been. I didnt think it meant like a Euro Rail Pass.


----------



## Spokesmann (8 May 2016)

Out and about this morning...


----------



## Leaway2 (8 May 2016)

The Mersey in Warrington this morning.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (8 May 2016)




----------



## AM1 (8 May 2016)

A couple from this mornings ride over to Buxton, it's not called Long Hill for nothing...


----------



## velovoice (8 May 2016)

Pre-tour fettling:


----------



## Faustino (8 May 2016)

Just about to start climbing in the sierra...this is where the fun starts!


----------



## PenttitheFinn (8 May 2016)

simon.r said:


> Love the bars. Saw the same bars on a HD bobber today, I'm sure.


Mr Pedantic said "Bobbers have short handlebars"


----------



## PenttitheFinn (8 May 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> Cheers. They're surprisingly not that uncommon - just easy to miss. Keep looking up!


Easier to see with sunglasses on, and if you are really lucky, you may see a Circumvential Arc (upside down rainbow) above the sun


----------



## Mrs M (8 May 2016)

Started with mixed weather but sun we've been promised finally appeared.
Grafting in the garden again today repotting, scrubbing the decking and general tidying up.
Having a rest now and a cuppa


----------



## wheresthetorch (8 May 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Out and about this morning...



That's a beautiful bike. What is it?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 127671
> View attachment 127672
> A couple from this mornings ride over to Buxton, it's not called Long Hill for nothing...


That's the old road meandering in the mid-distance (Old Long Hill Lane)
The newer Turn-Pike road, around the hillside was created circa 1790, to make for easier (ie; faster) journeys

Here's a few, from the old road taken a few years ago (mid 2006)


----------



## Faustino (8 May 2016)

I thought today was going to be a wash-out but the sun did come out a few times!


----------



## JohnClimber (8 May 2016)




----------



## uphillstruggler (8 May 2016)

AM1 said:


> Amazing the picture quality you can get with an IPhone !



It's the subject matter for me. I'm a sucker for industrial architecture.


----------



## Spokesmann (8 May 2016)

wheresthetorch said:


> That's a beautiful bike. What is it?


It's a 1975 Carlton Criterium


----------



## jowwy (8 May 2016)

Today on top of bwlch-y-groes


----------



## PenttitheFinn (8 May 2016)

If 


Spokesmann said:


> It's a 1975 Carlton Criterium


If you had a bike like that when I was at school you got beaten up ! I left in 1974 and a friend from the midlands came to school on a bike his father raced on in the 50s . We took the p**s but it was a better bike than anyone else at the school had !!! A Carlton was the dogs !!!


----------



## fossyant (9 May 2016)

The aftermath of an idiot leaving a BBQ on or near UPVC verandas. 3 vans damaged. We had a ride round to see it. Next site to us.


----------



## EasyPeez (9 May 2016)

A selection









from this weekend's metric century club ride. Hope you're all enjoying the weather out there


----------



## Faustino (9 May 2016)

Hard decision today; should I get up into the mountains or not? Called into another little place for some refreshments on the way back...






That was the question facing me this morning


----------



## wheresthetorch (9 May 2016)

Found this rather suspect pebble on the beach.


----------



## wonderloaf (9 May 2016)

A few photo's from Sunday morning's ride around the countryside outside Basingstoke , had an early start and was lucky enough catch a beautiful sunrise.

The Road Ahead ....Malshangar Lane from the front ....



.... and from the side
[URL=http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/wonder1oaf/media/The%20Bike/P5080018_small_zpsm0wvw63m.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Hannington Green, where I like to stop, have a drink and watch the world go by ...
[URL=http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/wonder1oaf/media/The%20Bike/P5080025_small_zpsjel21xn5.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Everbody loves a Black 'n' Red!
[URL=http://s1142.photobucket.com/user/wonder1oaf/media/The%20Bike/P5080031_small_zpsn0w73ync.jpg.html]

[/URL]

Thanks for viewing, hope you liked them!


----------



## EasyPeez (10 May 2016)

Spotted this chap out training in the new GB Olympic kit while on a ride at the weekend...


----------



## jowwy (10 May 2016)

Bwlch y Groes


----------



## Faustino (10 May 2016)

Get your local honey here. I'm sure he just bought regular stuff from the shop, repackaged it



and doubled the price lol


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 May 2016)

From Friday 6th (my last day off)

I was out, just pottering about
One of the places I visited was the old sand quarries (Horbury Lagoons) just north of jct 39/M1
The last time I was down there, it was a fishermans access, with gravel roads, & a consistently flooded bridge under the railway

Further along, there was some fairly decent (& I've been told, actually Council commissioned) graffiti art on the tunnel under the M1

This one must have been painted over, or I'm pretty certain I'd have noticed it, unless my attention was fully taken by the two below (+ location map below photo) http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/732674


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 May 2016)

Yesterday, on the way to work
This milestone stands outside our grounds, & could certainly do with a going over with a wire-brush, & some paint





In even worse, & over-grown, conditions
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1212052


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2016)

Tonka Toys outside my office window


----------



## matiz (11 May 2016)

Just managed tojump off the bike as these idiots tried to get round the mini island at warp speed before legging it


----------



## PenttitheFinn (11 May 2016)

anngrant said:


>


Ice fishing ?


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Tonka Toys outside my office window
> 
> View attachment 128063




What be they building?


----------



## ianrauk (11 May 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> What be they building?




Resident towerblocks


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Resident towerblocks




That'll be a nice view....


----------



## EasyPeez (12 May 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From Friday 6th (my last day off)
> 
> I was out, just pottering about
> One of the places I visited was the old sand quarries (Horbury Lagoons) just north of jct 39/M1
> ...



I used to love reading the Andy Capp strips when I were a lad.

Seeing as we're doing graffiti pics - not sure about his mush but I agree with the sentiment....


----------



## Levo-Lon (12 May 2016)

Thought I'd try the new phone ..So much faster than the old one..used to take ages to add pic


----------



## JohnClimber (12 May 2016)




----------



## PenttitheFinn (12 May 2016)

Bawdsey Ferry river Deben, close to the birthplace of Radar, then on to Shingle Street, mouth of the river Ore.


----------



## Rasmus (13 May 2016)

It's a hard life being a field engineer...


----------



## jowwy (13 May 2016)

Top of Hinant pass north wales


----------



## Nigel182 (13 May 2016)

Out Today felt like I was miles from the 'Beaten Track" but I wasn't......




then made it to Civilization and Cappucino


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 May 2016)

as I live in Milton Keynes and its bloomin miles from the sea, I don't get the chance to do this very often.

shame I didn't organise myself and load the wetsuit into the car, the sea was warm (ish). unfortunately a few people about so the swim in pants option wasn't available.


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 May 2016)

A lovely day out at Haldon forest enjoying the trails in the sun shine. 






I was debating in the morning whether taking a thermos of tea was a bit of an extravagance weight wise... but it was totally worth it when lunch time came around


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 May 2016)

I am back..!

I was stuck in traffic...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2016)

Teignmouth from Shaldon


----------



## Spokesmann (14 May 2016)

Getting the bikes ready for Eroica in June...


----------



## Kip67 (14 May 2016)

After discovering my ferry was cancelled. I decided to visit Brodick Castle to kill some of the additional time I had to wait for the next ferry.


----------



## dfthe1 (15 May 2016)

It was actually quite flat.


----------



## Spokesmann (15 May 2016)

A little misty at the start down here today...


----------



## clid61 (15 May 2016)

[QUOTE 4280635, member: 9609"]Ours has just come out this past couple of days, a fortnight behind you, I take it you are down south /



[/QUOTE]
If you call Wigan down south then yes!


----------



## Kip67 (15 May 2016)

clid61 said:


> If you call Wigan down south then yes!



The bloom on mine has been and almost gone and i'm in Scotland !


----------



## Cavalol (15 May 2016)

Took one of my bangers out for a short ride today. Actually rides really well!


----------



## Daddybus (15 May 2016)

Glorious day on the Rudge ... towpath at Rode Heath... followed by a pint of Wainwrights at a canalside pub


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 May 2016)

After re-laying the bottom patio after 15yrs of use the weeds won ..i decided all the rest needed tlc..
so all the slabs de weeded and new pointing..lawn edged and cut..borders turned..
just the top block paving to do now..wife has been under the weather today so i made the most of the sushine...


----------



## Daddybus (15 May 2016)

I can feel my back twinging just reading that ^^!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (15 May 2016)

I am pushing myself to try to get the Giro climbing challenge done (I am that kind of idiot) so I been going up and down a lot...Well for me at least..

Terrain helps here..






Good company is always a plus..!






And recovery drinks with the new buddies is great..!!!






https://www.strava.com/activities/576743116 the ride...

So when are you guys coming for a visit??


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2016)

Something slightly different... moving pictures... because stills didn't really get how beautiful it was from the top of the hill south of Teignmouth (trig point at the top of Salty Lane/Commons Lane out of Shaldon):


----------



## NorthernDave (15 May 2016)

4 beers - but which one was mine...?


----------



## JohnClimber (15 May 2016)

Where did you sleep last night?

Claife Heights, Cumbria


----------



## L Q (16 May 2016)




----------



## uphillstruggler (16 May 2016)

New Bradwell Windmill. now open to the public on certain days of the year - run by the Milton Keynes Museum, which is only a 5 minute stroll away and serves quite possibly the best cakes and cream tea in Milton Keynes, or so say my kids anyway 

I took this image whilst collecting elderflowers for my first attempt at elderflower champagne. fingers crossed on that one


----------



## Mo1959 (16 May 2016)

Just some bluebells from my walk the other day. Don't know if it's the same all over, but I think the bluebells have been exceptional this year.


----------



## EasyPeez (16 May 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> I took this image whilst collecting elderflowers for my first attempt at elderflower champagne



Careful how you bottle it or you might find you've got yourself a home-made explosive device on your hands...


----------



## EasyPeez (16 May 2016)

It was all looking very yellow up in North Yorks this weekend -


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 May 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Careful how you bottle it or you might find you've got yourself a home-made explosive device on your hands...



Cheers Easy 

I have the grolsch type swing top bottles, (actually the posh lemonade from aldi) and will be letting off regularly - it was one of the things that when researching, was made very clear by all of the brewers  , i will likely store them in a brewing bucket with the lid in place whilst waiting for them, should be fun anyway.


----------



## Alex H (16 May 2016)

If you're going to have one of these ..................






then make sure it's a big one 






Giant strawberry tart at the annual 'Fete des Fraises et des Fleurs' at Vergt, Dordogne.


----------



## bonsaibilly (16 May 2016)

Found an interesting water fount...


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2016)




----------



## clid61 (17 May 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 128776


Those purple and white flowers (pansies ? Sorry bit thick in the flower dept), look just just like POB from CH4 years ago !


----------



## PeteXXX (17 May 2016)

clid61 said:


> Those purple and white flowers (pansies ? Sorry bit thick in the flower dept), look just just like POB from CH4 years ago !


Viola, I believe. Same family as pansies.


----------



## 0lonerider (17 May 2016)

Bling!


----------



## bonsaibilly (17 May 2016)

In memoriam


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 May 2016)

I rescued a lovely little slow worm this evening from a hungry song thrush while doing a few laps of the trails after work. Here he is slithering away to live another day


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 May 2016)

This one is not about the ride or the view... Is about the company... My wife joined me for a short ride after a year or so..


----------



## bonsaibilly (18 May 2016)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> This one is not about the ride or the view... Is about the company... My wife joined me for a short ride after a year or so..



Bad luck on that. 

BB


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 May 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Bad luck on that.
> 
> BB



Bad luck??


----------



## screenman (18 May 2016)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Bad luck??



I think they were trying to be funny, I enjoy having a bike ride out with my wife more than anyone else, hopefully most other couples would feel the same.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think they were trying to be funny, I enjoy having a bike ride out with my wife more than anyone else, hopefully most other couples would feel the same.



Aaaahhhh...!!!!!! I was going for the bad luck that she couldn't join me before...

I tell her if I wanted to go faster I wouldn't bring you.. Whenever I go out with her on the bike it to enjoy her company.. (most of the time I ride alone)


----------



## JohnClimber (18 May 2016)

Five hungry chicks and Mum or Dad


----------



## bonsaibilly (18 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think they were trying to be funny, I enjoy having a bike ride out with my wife more than anyone else, hopefully most other couples would feel the same.



Is that because you're quicker so it makes you (think you're) impressive to her, or because she's quicker so you get to eye her up for an hour or two?

BB


----------



## screenman (19 May 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Is that because you're quicker so it makes you (think you're) impressive to her, or because she's quicker so you get to eye her up for an hour or two?
> 
> BB



It is because after 42 years she is still my best mate.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 May 2016)

z


screenman said:


> It is because after 42 years she is still my best mate.



Awesome..!

Want to be there one day with mine..!


----------



## JohnClimber (20 May 2016)

New toy alert.......
Taking my photography to a whole different level (quite literally)





Complete with SJ4000 camera for HD filming or 12mb photos


----------



## Smithbat (20 May 2016)

screenman said:


> I think they were trying to be funny, I enjoy having a bike ride out with my wife more than anyone else, hopefully most other couples would feel the same.


I do, the very first time I got on a bike as an adult was because of Him Indoors, he may be a pillock sometimes, but he is my pillock.


----------



## Turdus philomelos (20 May 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> I rescued a lovely little slow worm this evening from a hungry song thrush while doing a few laps of the trails after work. Here he is slithering away to live another day
> 
> View attachment 128847


Thanks, I had to go withoot ma tea the night.


----------



## Lumiparta (21 May 2016)

Sometimes a railroad is the only way


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2016)

The joy of outdoor gigs... this was my work at the Devon County Show today, with the Devon Youth Jazz Orchestra, and a hardy audience.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 May 2016)

No bikes for a week but plenty of chances to take photos in Northumberland


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> No bikes for a week but plenty of chances to take photos in Northumberland


Nice pics - is that the tree from Robin Hood Prince of Thieves?


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2016)

Beer?


----------



## 0lonerider (21 May 2016)

0lonerider said:


> View attachment 129295


Not my pic but was taken a couple of months ago when the northern lights were here


----------



## JohnClimber (21 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice pics - is that the tree from Robin Hood Prince of Thieves?



It's sure it.
From 1991, how quick time flies


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 May 2016)

Went out for a lovely summer afternoon pootle along the country lanes today. I am really enjoying my slow easy rides on the roadsters at the moment


----------



## Spartak (22 May 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (22 May 2016)

A still screen grab from one of my first drone flights over Beadnell






Warning, you will not get back the following 3mins and 30secs back of your life if you watch the whole test flight/filming


Lion outside of Hogwarts (Alnwick Castle)





And a candid shot inside of Barter Books


----------



## gds58 (22 May 2016)

Saw these two whilst walking the dog. Cubs should be coming topside very soon!


----------



## Spokesmann (23 May 2016)

Kempton Pumping station, South West London...


----------



## Grant Fondo (23 May 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> Went out for a lovely summer afternoon pootle along the country lanes today. I am really enjoying my slow easy rides on the roadsters at the moment
> 
> View attachment 129369


good on you... some people don't think its possible to enjoy a ride without carbon/lycra/drink supplements/garmins and the general joylessness of a lot of modern technology, dull, dull, dull


----------



## JohnClimber (23 May 2016)

Several from today in Northumberland


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 May 2016)

My weekend pictures...!!


















Full report and some more pictures in my blog if you want to see them...
Also I am thinking on starting the B&B business soon... But very small.. Also offering the guide rides as a complement for those that want it..

Ideas? Suggestions?

Thanks..!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2016)

In the absence of Alps to ride, the outskirts of Dartmoor will suffice - the Moretonhampstead to Whiddon Down road this afternoon:


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 May 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Kempton Pumping station, South West London...



I would like to be able to double like these images, fantastic


----------



## simon.r (23 May 2016)

This was taken a couple of days ago, inside a shop in Nottingham, which I think was a bank when it was built. 






I don't know if the monkey(?) holding the chain has any significance?


----------



## Spokesmann (24 May 2016)

simon.r said:


> This was taken a couple of days ago, inside a shop in Nottingham, which I think was a bank when it was built.
> 
> View attachment 129500
> 
> ...


Looks like George Osbourne, who knows as much about economics as a monkey.


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2016)




----------



## Faustino (24 May 2016)

50 minute blast on the bike got me out to these various places


----------



## JohnClimber (24 May 2016)

A play with my first attempt at editing my DSLR photos in RAW came up with this one.






Do you like or hate it?


----------



## Alex H (25 May 2016)

Crocodile in a stream......






in the middle of Freiburg-im-Breisgau


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 May 2016)

I started riding off road a bit with the CX bike....


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 May 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> A play with my first attempt at editing my DSLR photos in RAW came up with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nice...!!!


----------



## bigjim (25 May 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (25 May 2016)




----------



## ChrisEyles (26 May 2016)

A nice early morning blast through the woods before barrelling down a fire road into work today


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 May 2016)

Off road adventure continues...


----------



## JohnClimber (26 May 2016)

Too misty for big photos today, so I got low down and arty


----------



## JohnClimber (26 May 2016)

Too misty for big photos today, so I got low down and arty


----------



## AndyRM (27 May 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Nice pics - is that the tree from Robin Hood Prince of Thieves?



It is! Sycamore Gap, between Steel Rigg and Housesteads.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 May 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Too misty for big photos today, so I got low down and arty


Looks cold..! But I like them..!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2016)

On a local training loop - Rockbeare


----------



## JohnClimber (27 May 2016)

Not quite the perfect picture that I was after


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2016)

Spotted this Jenson-Healey, at a local garage, as I was riding home this afternoon
I've not seen one for absolutely years


----------



## JohnClimber (27 May 2016)

Another one take today, this time across from Alnmouth





Postcard shot


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2016)

Holiday time, and at the other end of the country - Weardale in the North Pennines.


----------



## User19783 (28 May 2016)

Oxford regatta this afternoon,


----------



## ianrauk (28 May 2016)

The Laburnam in my front garden is looking especially nice this year.


----------



## mickle (28 May 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (28 May 2016)

Last shot from Northumberland until next June....


----------



## grecinos (29 May 2016)

My day at the local wind farms. This photo doesn't do these turbines justice. They look like sequoia trees when standing next to them.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 May 2016)

These photos were not taken by me but were sent by a couple who Jannie and I went to help out with their garden in Italy a month ago. The garden had got out of hand and we spent a wonderful week help getting it into order. We do this through a website called Helpx. We volunteer our free time to help with gardens. We get ourselves there and the hosts feed and house us during our stay. We have now done Cornwall, France and Italy and cannot wait to do more.

Just for the gardeners. After the potatoes were "chitted", we cut them in half and planted them. Theoretically, doubling the plants. I dont know if it will work, but it is looking the part.

This is job satisfaction.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 May 2016)

simon.r said:


> This was taken a couple of days ago, inside a shop in Nottingham, which I think was a bank when it was built.
> 
> View attachment 129500
> 
> ...


It was indeed originally built as a bank and it was my branch at one time (Nat West) before being sold off to become whatever it is now.

The architect was a fine local chap who went by the name of Watson Fothergill. He was responsible for quite a few landmark buildings around the city had a very distinctive style. Many remain, but a few of his best (like the Black Boy hotel) are long gone

Legend has it that he owed the bank money and had to do the design work for free to settle his debts (to get "the monkey of his back").... he had this carving included in the design as a protest/joke/statement against the bankers.


----------



## gavgav (29 May 2016)

Not dialogue, as such, but a brilliant day in London watching the Aviva Premiership Rugby Final and then drinking in Richmond by the Thames. Fabulous sunset with the sun on a pole 

*Mod Note:* It's a lovely photo but better suited to the "My Picture of the Day" thread so has been moved.


----------



## Mrs M (29 May 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> These photos were not taken by me but were sent by a couple who Jannie and I went to help out with their garden in Italy a month ago. The garden had got out of hand and we spent a wonderful week help getting it into order. We do this through a website called Helpx. We volunteer our free time to help with gardens. We get ourselves there and the hosts feed and house us during our stay. We have now done Cornwall, France and Italy and cannot wait to do more.
> 
> Just for the gardeners. After the potatoes were "chitted", we cut them in half and planted them. Theoretically, doubling the plants. I dont know if it will work, but it is looking the part.
> 
> This is job satisfaction.


That's a great idea, garden's looking good.
Well done


----------



## Cavalol (29 May 2016)

Went to take the TdF out but I think the pedal arm is knackered, so pumped up the tyres on the ToB instead and had a very pleasant 6 miler...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2016)

Derwent Reservoir


----------



## TeeShot (29 May 2016)

Top of Mow Cop today


----------



## User19783 (29 May 2016)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 130109
> Top of Mow Cop today



I like the use of a old coffee container as a tool kit holder,


----------



## JohnClimber (29 May 2016)

I was the photographer for Karen and Phil's unofficial wedding day ride today.


----------



## Faustino (30 May 2016)

It's amazing where a 200 euro, second-hand Fuji gets you, with a little bit of graft.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2016)

I'm in the North Pennines and sobbing, as I'm _sans vélo_, as I'm driving with my brother and mum. The roads round here are truly outstanding cycling roads, and virtually every route I've driven has had me going "Wheeee!" at some point - not many cars around, quite a few motorcycles, but all well behaved. Interestingly there seem to be more people on mountain bikes than road bikes, despite the roads being sublime (and a few ridiculous). I think I'd rate it as better cycling country than the Lake District, and I'm a bit surprised not to have been more aware of it, certainly in comparison with the fame of the Lake District.

Anyway, for today, a couple from the back road from Stanhope to Rookhope.


----------



## Spiderweb (30 May 2016)

A steady 22 mile loop including Kirkby Wharfe Church and the stunning Grimston Park.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2016)

On the Ambulance apron, at work this morning









Spiderweb said:


> A steady 22 mile loop including Kirkby Wharfe Church and the stunning Grimston Park.
> 
> View attachment 130208



I pass it quite a few times, & have had a tour of the grounds back in June 2005, by driving in, & explaining/asking very politely, if I could arrange to have a look at the folly (tower) at some point
One of the groundsmen jumped into my Discovery (of the time) & took me round
http://www.grimstonpark.com/?page=about-grimston-park-estate


----------



## JohnClimber (30 May 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> I was the photographer for Karen and Phil's unofficial wedding day ride today.



Thanks for all your Likes on this shot.
I know this is photos, but I'm really happy with the video that I put together with some of my favourite photos from the day and some film footage set to thier choice of music.
Sorry that it's slightly off topic, but what the hell here it is.


Link here for full screen 
View: https://youtu.be/YJ2JvFTaSiQ


----------



## iandg (30 May 2016)

'The Golden Road' Isle of Harris, from today's ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2016)

Probably bad form to add another photo on the same day, but I popped out this evening and spotted a mistle thrush....


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2016)

This was taken today at Cotswold Wildlife park and the size of this rhinoceros was huge .


----------



## briantrumpet (31 May 2016)

Yorkshire Dales, north of Hawes somewhere...


----------



## JohnClimber (31 May 2016)

26" ain't dead
Summer shoes fitted, 4.8" Jumbo Jim's


----------



## ChrisEyles (31 May 2016)

Unfortunately not the best quality image (looked better on my phone!)... but here's one from a couple of weeks ago when all the bluebells were out on the trails


----------



## Haitch (31 May 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Thanks for all your Likes on this shot.
> I know this is photos, but I'm really happy with the video that I put together with some of my favourite photos from the day and some film footage set to thier choice of music.
> Sorry that it's slightly off topic, but what the hell
> 
> ...




Beautiful. Best wishes to all.


----------



## JtB (31 May 2016)

wicker man said:


> 'The Golden Road' Isle of Harris, from today's ride.


Wow - very nice indeed.


----------



## simon.r (1 Jun 2016)

Two top-tubes means there's always somewhere to put the D Lock


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Jun 2016)

Sheriff Hutton Castle (c. 1135–1154), North Yorkshire


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jun 2016)

Geez, the Lakes this afternoon! Here's Ennerdale Water.... (click on photo for full-size version)


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jun 2016)

And before the azure blue skies of the later afternoon, Honister Pass put on a typically dramatic show. I haven't put any filter on this, but the phone camera and jpegging seem to have combined to produce something slightly 'impressionistic'...


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jun 2016)

Back to Weardale... seriously, if you haven't been to the North Pennines, just do.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (2 Jun 2016)

OK. OK. I'll go.



Graham


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jun 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> OK. OK. I'll go.
> 
> 
> 
> Graham


Sorry, they are breeding! A bit like the rabbits and moles in these parts.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2016)

Talkin Tarn


----------



## Faustino (3 Jun 2016)

Weekend starts here with an iced coffee before ascending the Sierra de Grazalema. Looking forward to drop in temp as we climb.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2016)

A better Talkin Tarn... a beautiful spot.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2016)

Back off home, so a last one from Weardale. I guess these locals aren't looking forward to 12 August.


----------



## gavgav (4 Jun 2016)

A walk instead of a ride for me today. Another ascent up Cadair Berwyn, without three foot of snow this time! Good fun


----------



## Spiderweb (4 Jun 2016)

A lovely sunny 21 miles 16.2av.
Pics of Church Fenton and The Wharfe at Ryther.


----------



## User19783 (4 Jun 2016)

Tynemouth station market,


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Jun 2016)

Our Merseyside beach bivi spot just before sunset last night





The ISS pass over our bivi's





Oil rig after sunset





And the ride home this morning, can you spot Tony?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2016)

Like @gavgav it was a walk for me rather than a ride today:









Only about 20 minutes walk from home is this lovely traffic-free unmetalled road. Walking along it makes me imagine that this is what most roads in the area would have have been like 100 years ago.


----------



## ianrauk (4 Jun 2016)

A couple of months back they filmed some MacDonalds adverts on my road.

the first one shown was the Tennessee Stack
Vid *here*

Pic from the vid. Our house and (Red) car





The one I have just seen on TV is for the Tex Mex Stack
Vid *here*

Pic from the vid, looking down my road. My house is the one after the silver car on the right.
They are fake daffodils on the roundabout.


----------



## Cp40Carl (4 Jun 2016)

Great cycle along Wirral coastal path this afternoon and Liverpool waterfront looking pretty amazing (picked up this bike 'used' with upgraded chainset, saddle, tyres and a few other parts. Like new and very happy with it).


----------



## User19783 (5 Jun 2016)

A K4 phone box just outside Whitley metro station.


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Jun 2016)

Putting the finishing touches to my Eroica Britannia ride...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (5 Jun 2016)

My Saturday adventure..






Full story and more pics? You know where to find them..!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2016)

From my journey home, a curious cloudage from somewhere en route to Hawes:


----------



## outlash (5 Jun 2016)

Looking back at photos that I've taken (and threads like these) whilst riding is one of the few things that's keeping me sane while my collarbone heals. These were taken last year, a good ride out in glorious weather through Cambs, Beds and a smidgen of Northants. My crosser and Sandye Lane which is a byway in between Tilbrook and Swineshead.


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Jun 2016)

A hot day in Trafford park.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (5 Jun 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2016)

Powdermills on Dartmoor this afternoon (another 'impressionistic' one from the phone):


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> A hot day in Trafford park.


Aw, so cute


----------



## Spartak (5 Jun 2016)




----------



## rualexander (5 Jun 2016)

Another warm sunny day in south central Scotland, near Biggar today. The tar was melting in places!


----------



## Diggs (5 Jun 2016)

Harriet and Corrine from Matrix ProCycling at last night's London Nocturne


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Jun 2016)

Byland Abbey & White Horse at Sutton Bank


----------



## Cavalol (6 Jun 2016)

It's amazing where a £20 charity project Dunlop mountain bike gets you...


----------



## bonsaibilly (6 Jun 2016)

Diggs said:


> Harriet and Corrine from Matrix ProCycling at last night's London Nocturne
> View attachment 130957



Good friends of yours? BB


----------



## Big Dave laaa (6 Jun 2016)

Snowdon yesterday looking back over Crib Goch


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Byland Abbey & White Horse at Sutton Bank
> 
> 
> View attachment 131001
> ...



A nice place indeed, we went to a wedding at Newburgh Priory a few years ago, & the reception at the (Byland) Abbey Inn
We stayed in Coxwold


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Jun 2016)

Extended weekend in this side of the world...






and a nice 34.5 while we were climbing this... Welcome to Spain..!!!


----------



## Katherine (6 Jun 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Thanks for all your Likes on this shot.
> I know this is photos, but I'm really happy with the video that I put together with some of my favourite photos from the day and some film footage set to thier choice of music.
> Sorry that it's slightly off topic, but what the hell here it is.
> 
> ...



Hi. Great video. There is a couple in our cycling club about to get married and I was telling the bride to be about this video. I wonder if you would mind if I shared your video on the club Facebook page or if not I'll just show it to the bride from my phone. I think they like the idea of a club ride to celebrate. It's the Salford cycling club. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin Alexander (6 Jun 2016)

Yesterday doing the tour de forth, cracking day for it


----------



## Hyslop (6 Jun 2016)

User19783 said:


> Tynemouth station market,
> View attachment 130715


Ah,happy days, a few years ago


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Jun 2016)

Katherine said:


> Hi. Great video. There is a couple in our cycling club about to get married and I was telling the bride to be about this video. I wonder if you would mind if I shared your video on the club Facebook page or if not I'll just show it to the bride from my phone. I think they like the idea of a club ride to celebrate. It's the Salford cycling club. Thanks.



No problems share away.

Who knows maybe I could make a business out of this, in unique bike wedding photography....... 
I don't think I'll get rich quick though as the call for this type of wedding will be very limited I guess.
Drop me a message if I can in anyway help though.


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A nice place indeed, we went to a wedding at Newburgh Priory a few years ago, & the reception at the (Byland) Abbey Inn
> We stayed in Coxwold


Lovely countryside up there, whether on bike or foot. Is coxwold the village with that huge cross on the lawn? Recall it feeling a bit wickermanesque...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2016)

Last night, at Oxspring
One of the 'accommodation bridges' on the Trans Pennine Trail (where it took over the Woodhead Line)
Odd, that's there's two different coloured stone-works on it, & no, it's not a trick of the digital eye, they do differ

I was down there, for the 'Trunce' (a short fell-race)
We started, just downhill of the bridge, passed under it on the 'out' & the 'back'















EasyPeez said:


> Lovely countryside up there, whether on bike or foot. Is coxwold the village with that huge cross on the lawn? Recall it feeling a bit wickermanesque...


Can't remember seeing one??

We stayed here; http://www.newburghhouse.com/


----------



## EasyPeez (7 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Can't remember seeing one??
> 
> We stayed here; http://www.newburghhouse.com/



Yes, my mistake - I was getting confused with nearby Oswaldkirk.


----------



## Faustino (7 Jun 2016)

Got to start getting out earlier before the temps become too much. Still not too bad at the moment but it's only a few weeks before it'll be hitting high 30s virtually every day


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2016)

Garden make over..old walls out and a BBQ area..
Been very warm for lumping all these sleepers about..customer very happy.
Me very Sun dried and tired..
Little 25 slab patio table area in the lawn...nice little job , makes a change from just paving.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jun 2016)

Hot and busy in Flensburg today.


----------



## Diggs (7 Jun 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Good friends of yours? BB


I'm a bit of a Matrix Procycling fan


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2016)

Now known as _Busy Bees_
It was previously the_ 'Way West'
_
It's about half a mile south of Darrington, & on the south-bound carriageway, next to the BP garage

Originally built as the west lodge, or the Doric columned section was, onto the Great North Road, for Stapleton Hall
Now the Hall is gone, with a farm there (& a static caravan/retirement home site behind the café

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...arrington_West_Yorkshire_England.html#REVIEWS







Inside, it has 3 (almost) mint Raleigh Burner BMX's hanging on the walls
Heck!, one is so underused that it still has the 'moulding flashes' on the tyres!

How it used to look, when it was the gate-lodge




*NB; *Not really bike-accessible, I drove to it, with the intention of photographing it, for my 'GNR' albums on FaceBook


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Now known as _Busy Bees_
> It was previously the_ 'Way West'_
> 
> Inside, it has 3 (almost) mint Raleigh Burner BMX's hanging on the walls
> Heck!, one is so underused that it still has the 'moulding flashes' on the tyres!



The white framed one is the really under-used one


----------



## ianrauk (8 Jun 2016)

In Greenwich today...

HMS Bulwark


----------



## Gez73 (8 Jun 2016)

Just picked this up today. Looking forward to reading it. Signed too! Gez


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Jun 2016)

I photo bombed a lake district wedding photographers photo session the other week (but only just found the photo on line today)


----------



## Spartak (8 Jun 2016)




----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jun 2016)

An interesting piece of art.


----------



## Cavalol (9 Jun 2016)

Some mechanical failures (gear 'twister' came loose, pedal arm came off!) but still had a great ride round Churston and Galmpton earlier this morning...


----------



## Flying Dodo (9 Jun 2016)

A lot of people seem to struggle getting up Mount Ventoux, on some very expensive, lightweight kit.

I'm not sure why so many at the top looked a bit p*ssed off when they saw me roll up on my 30 year old Bickerton.....


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Jun 2016)

A couple of images from yesterday. First up, my bike and a pint. Rode along the canal near fenny Stratford and stopped in to the plough at Simpson. Nice pint of Young's Hummingbird.





Second up, on my way back, chatting to a chap who was magnet fishing. I've seen that before but it was fun chatting with the guy and him telling me about the stuff he drags out. Here's a little selection.





All in all a nice way to spend an hour of a warm evening.


----------



## mickle (11 Jun 2016)




----------



## Shadow (11 Jun 2016)

Flying Dodo said:


> A lot of people seem to struggle getting up Mount Ventoux, on some very expensive, lightweight kit.
> 
> I'm not sure why so many at the top looked a bit p*ssed off when they saw me roll up on my 30 year old Bickerton.....



Chapeau!
Look forward to hearing about the ride, FD, on the way to brighton.


----------



## mickle (11 Jun 2016)

My new commuter.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jun 2016)

Excuse the quality, the phone had a rain jacket on.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jun 2016)

Inside my bin, seems to sum up today's nightmare of a ride


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (11 Jun 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Inside my bin, seems to sum up today's nightmare of a ride


Ooof expensive.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jun 2016)

just_fixed said:


> Ooof expensive.



Ooof, long walk back to base


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Jun 2016)

Pre-Eroica test ride...





Devonport Park, Plymouth


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jun 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Pre-Eroica test ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That really is flamboyant.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jun 2016)

Poppies this morning...




Almost Monet-esque...


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Pre-Eroica test ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite bike on this forum


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2016)

Slaving away in the garden again today.
Mr M giving the decking another coat and me looking after the plants.
My new monkey puzzle tree (didn't tell Mr M how tall they can grow)  and my favourite colour of petunia alone in a wee pot. 
Planted some more seeds, we'll see what happens


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Pre-Eroica test ride...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Just stop bring clever and showing this bike off at every opportunity.

To help you in that aim. Just sell it to me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Just stop bring clever and showing this bike off at every opportunity.
> 
> To help you in that aim. Just sell it to me.


I know someone who"d love it, size dependant


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Just stop bring clever and showing this bike off at every opportunity.
> 
> To help you in that aim. Just sell it to me.


It shall be mine 
I wish


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jun 2016)

Alistair Brownlee
Roundhay Park, circa 15;40 this afternoon


----------



## PenttitheFinn (12 Jun 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 131632
> 
> 
> My new commuter.


I am not sure what make yours is, but in my childhood (60s)my mother worked on a USAF base and she brought me home a Schwinn cruiser. It might have been a "Hornet" my only memories were it weighed a ton, needless to say it didn't last very long !


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Jun 2016)

The garden





This mornings ride


----------



## clid61 (13 Jun 2016)

My basha has many uses ..


----------



## mickle (13 Jun 2016)




----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jun 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 131783



good friend of yours?


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Jun 2016)

Archie


----------



## Cavalol (14 Jun 2016)

Not a great picture (sorry) but I got this yesterday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2016)

Seen on Lunnfields Lane, which runs between Fairburn (on 'Great North Road' and Burton Salmon (just off the 'Tadcaster Turnpike' - A162)

Crikey, they must be deep (it is a pretty bad surface, under the railway bridge though!)


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

So I'm a bit rusty


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2016)

Not taken today, but I passed the building that has this on the wall,on my way home

Tell me who the Centurian looks like..................


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Jun 2016)

Another trip to that there London...


----------



## Nigel182 (14 Jun 2016)

0lonerider said:


> So I'm a bit rusty
> View attachment 131898


Is that Sarah Millican on the left ??
We've got Billy Bragg down our neck of the woods


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

Last one


----------



## 0lonerider (14 Jun 2016)

Time i wasnt here


----------



## mickle (14 Jun 2016)

Homeward on my new Electra .


----------



## ska1903 (15 Jun 2016)

Not today but a weekend camping trip to Arran.

Pic taken on the cycle to the Ardrossan ferry from Glasgow.


----------



## Spiderweb (16 Jun 2016)

Lovely early evening 28 mile loop. Cawood/Naburn/Bolton Percy/Tadcaster.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jun 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 132100
> Tadcaster.



Ahh, that's interesting, to see the bridge from the other side, & how they've gained access
I wonder if they're retrieved all the stones yet?

Did you look from the damaged side too??

For those who may not remember, this is how it looked in early January


----------



## Faustino (17 Jun 2016)

Had a couple of cold 24 degrees celsius days so I stayed in on the rower and listened to some podcasts as I'm so accustomed to the scorchio temps these days. Nice to get out in the sun again today to get some much needed rays.


----------



## Nigel182 (17 Jun 2016)

was out today and was transported back to my childhood...not a "Crappy" Halifax Advert


----------



## Gez73 (17 Jun 2016)

There are no words! Sublime weekend ahead and I'm only marshalling the ride! Gez


----------



## Spiderweb (17 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ahh, that's interesting, to see the bridge from the other side, & how they've gained access
> I wonder if they're retrieved all the stones yet?
> 
> Did you look from the damaged side too??
> ...


This is a photo from the other side of the bridge today. All the stone has been retrieved and new stone sourced and approved. Large voids were found under the river bed and hundreds of tonnes of concrete had to be pumped in to fill these voids.
We still don't know if the bridge is going to be repaired or completely dismantled and rebuilt.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (17 Jun 2016)

Went for a walk with Lovely Wife yesterday to a place called Farleton Top.

Whilst there we spotted an old and tatty microwave perched atop a pile of rocks.

It contained eggs and an honesty box - made us smile and we bought some. Presumably they were the produce of an adjacent farm.

They tasted lovely!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 132184
> 
> This is a photo from the other side of the bridge today. All the stone has been retrieved and new stone sourced and approved. Large voids were found under the river bed and hundreds of tonnes of concrete had to be pumped in to fill these voids.
> We still don't know if the bridge is going to be repaired or completely dismantled and rebuilt.



Thankyou!
The arches have been pared back to 'solid' stone & all of the infill (rubble, left-over stones, at the time of building) have all been removed
I shall watch progress with interest, & even have a trip or two again myself

What a pity that they can't (now) dug out the original channel under Kettleman Bridge, at the other side of the A64, whilst they're at it


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2016)

Jannie got fed up of getting rain on her glasses so she has made herself an ice cream carton visor. She tells me it works great. I wouldnt know because I wont ride near her when she wears it 

She has zip tied it to make it secure.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (18 Jun 2016)

the view and antenna up Holme moss


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Jannie got fed up of getting rain on her glasses so she has made herself an ice cream carton visor. She tells me it works great. I wouldnt know because I wont ride near her when she wears it
> 
> She has zip tied it to make it secure.




Good job she isn't the stoker on my tandem!


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Jun 2016)

Stream Packet heading out of Liverpool





Marble Carving





The Marble Church, North Wales


----------



## craigwend (19 Jun 2016)

There were 10 brown bottles waiting to be drunk ...


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jun 2016)

A good day at the Danish airshow. I was a bit lucky to get this one of the Turkish display team.


----------



## ianrauk (19 Jun 2016)

Poppies and Power Stations


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Jun 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Jannie got fed up of getting rain on her glasses so she has made herself an ice cream carton visor. She tells me it works great. I wouldnt know because I wont ride near her when she wears it
> 
> She has zip tied it to make it secure.



Spend some money on your lady and buy her a cycling cap. Less wind resistance


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Jun 2016)

uphillstruggler said:


> Spend some money on your lady and buy her a cycling cap. Less wind resistance



She is minted------but tight


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Jun 2016)

Here's a simple comparison I've just done to recommend you look into RAW photography





JPEG, edited





RAW, edited and saved as JPEG to show


----------



## Trickedem (20 Jun 2016)

Just waiting to fly home from Gibraltar. It is amazing how the Rock generates its own weather.


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Jun 2016)

We had a baby blackcap brought in my a member of the public a little while ago. It was a gorgeous little thing (especially at feeding times - you can see it with a bit of wild strawberry here), but unfortunately didn't make it in the end, which was very sad  









So just wanted to remind everyone that if you see a young bird on the floor around this time of year, the best thing you can do is to leave them for the adults to look after. They stand a far better chance of surviving to adulthood than if they are taken away, even with the best of intentions. 

As a slightly happier story, we did also rescue a poor old sad swan mourning it's mate from the side of a busy road recently, and he's now doing very well


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2016)

End of my road tonight: Hannaford's Quay, Topsham...


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jun 2016)

From Friday last week, taking part in the Colliers Bristol TRY-athlon relay event. Best time and third fastest relay rider in the field of 44 !


----------



## bonsaibilly (21 Jun 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Here's a simple comparison I've just done to recommend you look into RAW photography
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, it would have been better to have shown both pictures without telling us which was which... furthermore I am reasonably sure I could get the edited jpg looking better than that/closer to the RAW edited jpg convert below it.

BB


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2016)

Rode along part of the old Barnsley Canal earlier (Walton village - Walton Hall), on the Trans-Pennine Trail
A couple of photos later

_Meanwhile_.....................




sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 132259
> the view and antenna up Holme moss
> View attachment 132260


Site of many climbs up it (& across the tarmac there, in the 'Holme Moss Fell-Race')

Cracking view from the top, when clearer/sunnier 
'Yellow bike' dates back to 2007, & the Discovery even earlier; March 2005


----------



## addictfreak (21 Jun 2016)

Three photos from my recent Coast and Castles ride, 195 miles and 7900 ft of climbing.

A great trip with a cracking bunch of lads.

Photos have uploaded in reverse order

1. The group enjoying a well deserved pint at the end in Newcastle (Tyne Bar)

2. Me on route (first day)

3. Group shot outside YHA in Edinburgh.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Rode along part of the old Barnsley Canal earlier (Walton village - Walton Hall), on the Trans-Pennine Trail
> A couple of photos later



One of the old Locks,


----------



## Gez73 (22 Jun 2016)

Oh no you don't!! Mrs found this on Facebook last night. Quite funny. Gez


----------



## mickle (22 Jun 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (22 Jun 2016)

After work ride at Llandegla on the 29er+




A lap of the Red, then the Black then a warm down on the Blue
29.8 miles and 3,357ft of ups and down


----------



## john59 (24 Jun 2016)

John


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Jun 2016)

Menia Bridge (today)


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (25 Jun 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Menia Bridge (today)



Very appropriate use of sepia tone.

I always felt that I was going back in time when I crossed that bridge to work on the island.

Graham


----------



## Katherine (25 Jun 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> No problems share away.
> 
> Who knows maybe I could make a business out of this, in unique bike wedding photography.......
> I don't think I'll get rich quick though as the call for this type of wedding will be very limited I guess.
> Drop me a message if I can in anyway help though.


Thanks


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Jun 2016)

Tenacious Sloth said:


> Very appropriate use of sepia tone.
> 
> I always felt that I was going back in time when I crossed that bridge to work on the island.
> 
> Graham



Every shot I see of the bridge is in standard format and from standard so I fancied something a bit unique with this one


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Jun 2016)

Warning you wont get the next 4 minutes of your life back


----------



## mickle (25 Jun 2016)

And also this:


----------



## Mrs M (25 Jun 2016)

Thanks for the seat dad


----------



## sotkayak (25 Jun 2016)

Viking Coastal Trail -Between Westgate and Margate (3months ago.....)


----------



## mickle (25 Jun 2016)

Really, frankly, terrible front mech.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (25 Jun 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (26 Jun 2016)




----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2016)

Spa and pampering day for the laydees, washed and polished


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Jun 2016)

The Remains of Yesterday.

I think a run to the bottle bank is due...


----------



## ianrauk (26 Jun 2016)

From our ride yesterday. Sunrise over Lincolnshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2016)

Gorgeous Lancia Fulvia

This was at the garage, where I dropped my Octavia off for its MoT test this morning
Sadly a customers, so couldn't ask for a good (under the bonnet, & internal) look round it

Campagnolo alloys, I believe??








It looks positively miniscule, next to a Citroen C3(?) that was also there


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Jun 2016)

Fairground rides at Penzance Mazey Days weekend...


----------



## pawl (27 Jun 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 133077
> 
> 
> The Remains of Yesterday.
> ...







If you drank that lot callin at Alcoholic Anomayinus after visiting the bottle bank.


NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 133077
> 
> 
> The Remains of Yesterday.
> ...


----------



## wait4me (27 Jun 2016)

Thought Lincolnshire fens was bad enough with long straight roads but Allier France can match them +some hills.





With road close I ran up some extra miles

























I have met one interesting character. My thought for a comment was "il est le papa"


----------



## wait4me (27 Jun 2016)

Missed the last photo


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (28 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Gorgeous Lancia Fulvia
> 
> This was at the garage, where I dropped my Octavia off for its MoT test this morning
> Sadly a customers, so couldn't ask for a good (under the bonnet, & internal) look round it
> ...


Lovely car, what's the octavia like, I'm thinking of getting one ?


----------



## wait4me (28 Jun 2016)

A few more photos from the allier region from today's ride. No naff attempts at humour today, no the first one isn't our gite.
















these last 2 are from yesterday but thought some might like them






when i first went out here I found the hills really very hard (after lincs tens remember) but I am surprised at my improvement, I'm now only very hopeless.


----------



## wait4me (28 Jun 2016)

My memory is worse than my hill cycling. I forgot this one and it's my favourite.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2016)

*Apologies in advance for a short hi-jacking*




sir adrian dangerous said:


> Lovely car, what's the octavia like, I'm thinking of getting one ?


You won't hear a wrong word about it from me (_see bottom of posting_)
A damn sight cheaper than the equivilant specification Audi, or VW
We bought, in March 2011 at 9 months old, with circa 6,500 miles showing (over 97,200 recorded now)
Insurance is good - obviously 'postcode/overnight storage' dependant (we pay just over £220 F/C, with business cover for wife)

I can get 55MPG pottering about, 'day to day' (Joanne is more 'lead-footed' than me), I've even had 78MPG showing as an average, after a drive to East Midlands Airport!
VED is £30, due to emissions (1.6Tdi)

It's had new brake-discs, & all pads, it's on the third set of front tyres, but SWMBO was driving to Cardiff, Luton, Leciester, & Billingham a lot in the first three years
One set of rears too, but the type fitted upon purchase (Dunlop SP Sport?) are - apparently - known for 'casttelating' (alternate wear on the blocks on edge of tread), replacement Coopers have been fine over the past 7,000 miles
So, they're all just 'wear & tear' items

Breakdowns, 'failure to proceed' items??
No



Only minor issues, to me, are;
- Not got a DAB radio (considering an upgrade, but then again, I'm rarely in it on an afternoon, for 'Radcliffe & Maconie')
- Some chumps still try to tell the sad old jokes
- It's got a can of foam, & a compressor, not a spare-wheel, but that's getting to be the norm nowadys
- There's a noise from the gear-change, on 2nd - 3rd. I think with it being cable-shift, there's a clip adrift, & the cable _knocks_ on the side of the transmission tunnel
- The rear footwells not flat, as the body-pan is shared with the Scout (& the 4x4 estate, so there's space for the drive-train (but that means the exhaust is tucked up out of the way too!)


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (28 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Apologies in advance for a short hi-jacking*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.I'm thinking about getting the vrs estate because I'm going through a bit of a mid life crisis. It's that or the seat leon estate


----------



## addictfreak (28 Jun 2016)

Four photos from my recent Coast and Castles trip.

1. Raring to go outside the Youth Hostel in Edinburgh

2. The run down into Innerleithen 

3. Hills above Innerleithen 

4. A well deserved pint in Newcastle.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Jun 2016)

The view from cottage window on our recent Ruthin visit.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Jun 2016)

Green wavy stuff on today's ride.


----------



## crazyjoe101 (28 Jun 2016)




----------



## sotkayak (29 Jun 2016)

A pleasant early evening ride along the NCN1 and Crab 'n Winkle in weather so dreich and drizzly ,it could be Argyll....... Up Dukes Meadow and along the cycle track to just beyond Tyler Hill Road and back


20160629_182756 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## EasyPeez (30 Jun 2016)

craigwend said:


> There were 10 brown bottles waiting to be drunk ...



Great Newsome - Good little brewery :-)


----------



## wait4me (30 Jun 2016)

To continue photos from my holiday in the Allier region.
The first pic. In the car distant the high ground is the northern edge of the fence of extinct volcanoes the best known one is Puy de Dome of TDF fame not far from Clermont Ferrand




The next is a classic chateau I could not pass without a pic





Next is the hill (remember I'm from the lincs. fens) I have to face 1 mile from the gite 





and finally looking back down the last hill in my return 150 yards from the gite 




Thank you to those who've like the postings sorry for any I've bored.
Chill out day tomorrow then leave the gite Saturday. It's been a great 3 weeks even if the first 9 days weren't too good.


----------



## EasyPeez (30 Jun 2016)

Monsal Head


----------



## bonsaibilly (30 Jun 2016)

Oops, new bike.


----------



## Cycleops (30 Jun 2016)

bonsabilly, is that a fat bike?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (30 Jun 2016)

How not to rewire!!! This'll take some time to put right.


----------



## bonsaibilly (30 Jun 2016)

Cycleops said:


> bonsabilly, is that a fat bike?


nah it's a pretty regular style hardtail mountain bike. It probably looks like the tyres are fatter because I've had a 62 cm handlebar fitted whereas most hardtails now go for >70 cm handlebars.


----------



## AM1 (30 Jun 2016)

A few from today around Macclesfield Forest/Lamaload resovoir


----------



## Jimidh (30 Jun 2016)

Stuck in a traffic jam just outside West Linton this afternoon


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jun 2016)

New suspension fork for the 29er+ bike packing bike











The next picture which I'll add to this post will show it loaded up ready for this weekends Welsh bike packing trrip


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2016)

'Try Before You Buy'
I pass this on every Schoo-Run, & when heading over to my running club

I keep meaning to see what the visitor centre is, & do they sell souvenirs???


----------



## Jimidh (30 Jun 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Try Before You Buy'
> I pass this on every Schoo-Run, & when heading over to my running club
> 
> I keep meaning to see what the visitor centre is, & do they sell souvenirs???


I've been - it was shite.


----------



## craigwend (30 Jun 2016)

EasyPeez said:


> Great Newsome - Good little brewery :-)


Had a special offer 5 bottles for £10 so I bought 10 ...


----------



## JtB (30 Jun 2016)

Jimidh said:


> I've been - it was shite.


I've been too, but I didn't spend a penny.


----------



## EasyPeez (1 Jul 2016)

craigwend said:


> Had a special offer 5 bottles for £10 so I bought 10 ...


Not sure how special that offer is. My local Co-op stocks some of the range and they're always on 3 for £5. Brewery belongs to the cousin of a good mate of mine so we usually get a few kegs in over the summer for parties and what-not. Sleck Dust, Frothingham Best and Liquorice Stout are the pick of the bunch imo. Cheers!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (1 Jul 2016)

I am back...!!! Not that I stopped riding anyways.. Too many pictures and rides I didn't mention.. 

Here is 1..







And just to mention it... I might hit 100.000 meters of climbing for the year at this rate..!

Cheers !!!


----------



## bonsaibilly (1 Jul 2016)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> I am back...!!! Not that I stopped riding anyways.. Too many pictures and rides I didn't mention..
> 
> Here is 1..
> 
> ...



Wow, a whole hundred point nought nought nought. BB


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Jul 2016)

A dirty adventure with some cobbles...


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Jul 2016)

Been mostly sorting out of true wheels today...


----------



## smiler1207 (2 Jul 2016)

Nene Valley Northampton


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jul 2016)

Out near Ulleskelf this morning. The scene seemed especially poignant this week.


----------



## snorri (2 Jul 2016)

As part of my research into local history I came across a cable on the shore at low tide. The end was badly rust encrusted so I returned with a hack-saw at the next suitable low tide, cut the end off and took it home for closer inspection. Turns out it was laid in 1940 as part of a detection system for guarding against enemy submarines.


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jul 2016)

You know who has taken over the "Wendy House" 
Thinks it's his and peeps in the windows and tries to open the door with his paw when it's all locked up.
Been in there all day, just had to go and take him into the house in case we forget and he's there all night.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (2 Jul 2016)

Unless you're a spark or property developer, you've no idea just how farking happy I am atm. This is a momentous moment for me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2016)

Just a few from last night, in Thornes Park (Wakefield), at the 'Fleur de Lys Motor Club' show


When did you last see one of these??




Audi Coupe S




I wanted it!!!




But, not as much as I did this Morris



'


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jul 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Just a few from last night, in Thornes Park (Wakefield), at the 'Fleur de Lys Motor Club' show
> 
> 
> When did you last see one of these??
> ...


Friends parents had a Morris Traveller when we were kids, darker green though.
Used to all pile in the back and go day trips to Loch Lomond or the seaside


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jul 2016)

A rose at Buckfast Abbey...






And some quality bellringing at Widecombe-in-the-Moor


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (3 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 133711
> You know who has taken over the "Wendy House"
> Thinks it's his and peeps in the windows and tries to open the door with his paw when it's all locked up.
> Been in there all day, just had to go and take him into the house in case we forget and he's there all night.



I thought you had a fox curled up next to tha cat for a moment! 

Graham


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Jul 2016)

Not too far from my new home (5 months already here) we have this mountain... 

You have different ways to get to it.. I use mostly the same one that gives me a category 1 climb according to Strava... 8 km long at like 8% gradient... The last 5 km are at 10% and to top it off the last 500 meters when you are exhausted already are over 15%...

The view when you get to the top??? A mix of mountains and the Mediterranean sea...


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Jul 2016)

Out and about, hanging around the docks. Carlton Criterium No2 at the ready...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jul 2016)

Barnstaple Pannier Market... I'll be playing off-stage trumpet in a Verdi Requiem here this afternoon







And now with noise...


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jul 2016)

A bit breezy but a lovely 44 mile ride out.
Opium farming near Ulleskelf!
And the back lanes near Church Fenton.


----------



## Cp40Carl (3 Jul 2016)

Not too much of a breeze in Hoylake this afternoon (makes a change)...


----------



## Cavalol (3 Jul 2016)

This legend (I assume) half way though the Liverpool-Chester-Liverpool bike ride today.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jul 2016)

Pebble Ridge, Westward Ho!


----------



## ianrauk (3 Jul 2016)

Say no more


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 133805
> 
> And the back lanes near Church Fenton.


On a similar vein, just to the south-west of Ravensthorpe, over the River Calder, there's a Granny Lane (any relation to DC Lane??), that name also describes the gearing that some may require to climb it


Whilst you're out that way, Spiderweb, have ever noticed the wonderfully named 'PigHil Nook Lane' along the road from Hillam, towards Gateforth?


----------



## Diggs (3 Jul 2016)

Orchid in the local meadow, walking the dog this morning.


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Jul 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On a similar vein, just to the south-west of Ravensthorpe, over the River Calder, there's a Granny Lane (any relation to DC Lane??), that name also describes the gearing that some may require to climb it
> 
> 
> Whilst you're out that way, Spiderweb, have ever noticed the wonderfully named 'PigHil Nook Lane' along the road from Hillam, towards Gateforth?


I haven't but will keep my eyes peeled next time I'm riding that way.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jul 2016)

This is a photo of my good friend , Nev, and his family. Last year Nev had a hip replaced and then discovered he had cancer. He went through Chemo, keeping everyone happy and then got the all clear. Last week he was told the cancer had come back and was inoperable and they gave him less than a year. Within a couple of days Nev had booked a holiday to Disneyland in Florida. As you can see by the photo he is suffering. But obviously not as much as his wife and kids. This is typical of his spirit and I hope its like this till the end.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Jul 2016)

Another climby day here in Málaga... This time I headed to a place called Tolox... Is a route that I really enjoy taking because the amount of traffic is low.. 

Then when you get off the main route (that is already low traffic) you get into the road that brings you to the town itself... Crossing the whole town takes about 10 minutes if that...(you are already climbing here) and then you hit the base of a 4 km long climb... 

The best part of climbing is that when you finally get to the top you can enjoy the views and that feeling of "I did it" that stays with you for a while..






Sexy hairpins?


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jul 2016)

[/url]





New sticker


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On a similar vein, just to the south-west of Ravensthorpe, over the River Calder, there's a Granny Lane (any relation to DC Lane??), that name also describes the gearing that some may require to climb it
> 
> Whilst you're out that way, Spiderweb, have ever noticed the wonderfully named 'PigHil Nook Lane' along the road from Hillam, towards Gateforth?





Spiderweb said:


> I haven't but will keep my eyes peeled next time I'm riding that way.



Sorry, actually _'PigHill Nook ROAD'_
Photo;
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...63328881.1073741850.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 Jul 2016)

Unexpected jaunt round Runcorn this evening avec new beic...!


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Jul 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Unexpected jaunt round Runcorn this evening avec new beic...!
> View attachment 133891



One of my local rides as well, part of my bigger local loop that bit


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Jul 2016)

New high powered dynamo K-Light arrived today


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2016)

Cromer pier this afternoon


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (5 Jul 2016)

The day I discover what it feels like to climb a HC category mountain... 






Wrote a little something about this day... Is in my blog if you want to read it... 

Oh I started offering my services here in Malaga as a bike guide... So if you stop by here... Let me know.. https://www.facebook.com/WeekendRetreats4you/?pnref=story

Cheers see you all soon in Coín..!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2016)

Shaldon beach


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jul 2016)

Well it started off quite pleasant on the way to work this morning. But unfortunately it just went downhill from there.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Well it started off quite pleasant on the way to work this morning. But unfortunately it just went downhill from there.



Very nice, I need to move to Denmark. Any jobs in the power industry going Steve ?


----------



## Alex H (5 Jul 2016)

Went to see a bit of stage 4 of the TdF, as it came quite close to where we live.

The caravan people were very generous in their throw-outs 






car sunscreen
Senseo coffee voucher
blow up pillow
baseball cap
x2 beanie hats
cow keyring 
x3 coasters
washing machine liquid
cocktail mixing stick
duster for the car
x2 mini crayon sets
x2 sunglass holders for t-shirts
chance to win a watch
stick on gekko tattoo 
x3 cyclist key rings
x3 packets of Haribo
50c voucher off Gaulois products
x3 madelines
x2 mini dried sausages
x2 bags for life
folding frisbee


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Well it started off quite pleasant on the way to work this morning. But unfortunately it just went downhill from there.


Downhill? Denmark? Surely you'd need to go _uphill_ first, which can't be easy there.
Nice photo btw.


----------



## rideswithmoobs (5 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> Went to see a bit of stage 4 of the TdF, as it came quite close to where we live.
> 
> The caravan people were very generous in their throw-outs
> 
> ...



20km out today the TDF route looked pretty nice indeed, an affluent area the commentary remarked.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> Downhill? Denmark? Surely you'd need to go _uphill_ first, which can't be easy there.
> Nice photo btw.



Contrary to what a lot of people think, the East coast of Jylland, where I live, is not flat. The highest point in Denmark is a little over 100m high. But it undulates a lot.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2016)

Damn, trying to restrict to one a day, but when the sun's out, and Devon is so pretty, what am I supposed to do? Here's Cockington. I've lived in Devon for 34 years, and it's the first time I've been to this lovely place.


----------



## swansonj (5 Jul 2016)

Box Hill half an hour ago.


----------



## Alex H (6 Jul 2016)

rideswithmoobs said:


> 20km out today the TDF route looked pretty nice indeed, an affluent area the commentary remarked.



Yes, it is, quite scenic and not too hilly, but clearly the commentator has never been there


----------



## rideswithmoobs (6 Jul 2016)

Alex H said:


> Yes, it is, quite scenic and not too hilly, but clearly the commentator has never been there



 Probably not but it t'was lovely place


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Damn, trying to restrict to one a day, but when the sun's out, and Devon is so pretty, what am I supposed to do? Here's Cockington. I've lived in Devon for 34 years, and it's the first time I've been to this lovely place.



Do they still have the horse-drawn carriages from Torquay, to the village?


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jul 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Do they still have the horse-drawn carriages from Torquay, to the village?


I certainly saw them in the grounds.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jul 2016)

More sun today, and this time an excursion to Dorset. Charmouth... hadn't been here in 41 years.


----------



## bonsaibilly (6 Jul 2016)

Someone's very nice Pinarello - not mine!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jul 2016)

View from the bridge on Hardwater crossing.


----------



## bonsaibilly (7 Jul 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2016)

This looks like a photoshopped sky. It also reminds me where I've left my car - I won't be driving it for over two months


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Jul 2016)

Currently no room at the inn...


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> View from the bridge on Hardwater crossing.
> 
> View attachment 134165





That's one hell of a flood.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2016)

pawl said:


> That's one hell of a flood.



thats not a flood just a normal water course


----------



## pawl (9 Jul 2016)

biggs682 said:


> thats not a flood just a normal water course





Silly me of course it is.


----------



## Mrs M (9 Jul 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Currently no room at the inn...


The brown bike caught my eye, very smart


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Jul 2016)

As seen in another thread, but I really like the photo.
Taken today in the Royal William Yard.


----------



## RedRider (10 Jul 2016)

Two images from the Red Hook Crit in Greenwich


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> The brown bike caught my eye, very smart



Thanks, that one of my two, 1975 Criteriums, I've just recently given that one an overhaul and service.


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Jul 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> As seen in another thread, but I really like the photo.
> Taken today in the Royal William Yard.
> 
> View attachment 134481



Snap!


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jul 2016)

Møgeltønder, Denmark during our 42km Marshes Panorama cycle tour yesterday.


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jul 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Snap!


I like it round the corner there where it's quieter. Very photogenic.


----------



## madferret (10 Jul 2016)

Couple of Pics from the Manchester Sky ride today, also proof that it's not _always_ raining in Manchester.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2016)

Disappearing lines:


----------



## Diggs (10 Jul 2016)

I've spent the weekend on the National Trust's Northey Island for Castaway, camping with the kids and dad. A weekend of fun, music, food and local beer. There's something quite lovely about listening to music as the sun goes down


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2016)

A selection today

West Riding Bus Group rally
Heath Common
(A couple of miles south-east of the city)

Leyland Tiger Cub



Plus, cars were invited

Not many of these about, particularly in the blue/black



I hope the donor was 'beyond repair'?






Also, whilst on the ride out this morning, on the ridge (used to named 'Beacon Hill', not sure if it still is?)
It's at the top of Haigh Bank (from 'Old Post Office' roundabout; jct 38/M1)
I've known of this house for a long time, but generally pass it in the car, & traffic rarely allows for a picture


----------



## AM1 (10 Jul 2016)

Windy up there today


----------



## gavgav (10 Jul 2016)

Proof that the sun does actually shine in a British Summer! @Rickshaw Phil post ice cream at Barmouth.


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Jul 2016)

3 x Titanium Travers all with Lauf forks
1 x 5" Fat - Beach riding
1 x 29er - Local & trail riding
1 x 29er+ - Bike packing bike
With another "adventure bike" here in 2 or 3 weeks

Bit of a blog here https://johnclimber.com/2016/07/10/lauf-forks-4000-miles-in/


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Jul 2016)

From Thursday...






And from Sunday..


----------



## Leaway2 (11 Jul 2016)

madferret said:


> Couple of Pics from the Manchester Sky ride today, also proof that it's not _always_ raining in Manchester.
> View attachment 134493
> View attachment 134494


Were you wearing a cyclechat jersey?


----------



## PenttitheFinn (11 Jul 2016)

14km of Finnish Lapland forest roads, in an hour I saw no cars, only a few Reindeer


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jul 2016)

First one of eighteen ceremonies to do...


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jul 2016)

One from yesterday


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jul 2016)

Ready for Graduation no.5...


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Jul 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> First one of eighteen ceremonies to do...


Crikey, how many subjects did you take?


----------



## Cavalol (13 Jul 2016)

Our Bichon. When the missus showed me one I said I'd never be seen out of the house with it, now I don't like going out without him


----------



## Hill Wimp (13 Jul 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> View attachment 134592
> View attachment 134591
> 
> 14km of Finnish Lapland forest roads, in an hour I saw no cars, only a few Reindeer


Looks lovely. Another one for the ever growing list of places to visit and ride.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (13 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Looks lovely. Another one for the ever growing list of places to visit and ride.


Don't forget your insect repellant !!! There are forest roads all over Finland which are in surprisingly good condition, and they often have shelters for overnight stops, complete with a firepit and wood to burn.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jul 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> 14km of Finnish Lapland forest roads, in an hour I saw no cars, only a few Reindeer


Seems a bit early for Christmas.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I hope the donor was 'beyond repair'?
> View attachment 134524



Someone l spoke to today informed me it was a front end damaged donor


----------



## bonsaibilly (13 Jul 2016)

On the TPT Warrington to Lymm.


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Jul 2016)

A flower on a watchamacallit plant in the garden


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Jul 2016)

A cygnet a toilette


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2016)

Our sea of lettuce


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Jul 2016)

Out and about on this old mount, first outing this year...


----------



## Jimidh (15 Jul 2016)

Just a small climb today at Sa Colabra


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Jul 2016)

St Swithins day new waterproof testing





Blog here
https://johnclimber.com/2016/07/12/could-this-be-the-holy-grail/

PS, if you don't know what St Swithins day is google it and if you've had rain today buy a new waterproof


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2016)

Our annual feet cleansing


----------



## midlife (16 Jul 2016)

Some of your nail varnish has chipped 

Shaun


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Jul 2016)

New decals for one of my Carlton Criterium bikes...


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2016)

Who knows where I was?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (16 Jul 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Who knows where I was?


Looks like Porlock down there


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> Looks like Porlock down there


A platonic Mars Bar award for you. Spot on - the toll road.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2016)

Looking back across Lower Wharfedale


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (16 Jul 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> A platonic Mars Bar award for you. Spot on - the toll road.


The last time I was there was 1981. It was during a 3 week cycling holiday after finishing my A Levels.

Wow how time flys


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2016)

Ffoeg said:


> The last time I was there was 1981. It was during a 3 week cycling holiday after finishing my A Levels.
> 
> Wow how time flys


First time up there today for me - a great road! I also finished my A-levels in 1981  - but didn't go on a three-week cycling holiday


----------



## Jamieyorky (16 Jul 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> Looking back across Lower Wharfedale
> View attachment 135074



What was the wind like up there? I was tempted to put the bike in the car and drive to Masham for a days riding on the Dale's but thought the wind was a bit strong.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2016)

Jamieyorky said:


> What was the wind like up there? I was tempted to put the bike in the car and drive to Masham for a days riding on the Dale's but thought the wind was a bit strong.



It was a bit drafty - it definitely felt windier than the forecast 10 - 15 mph.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (17 Jul 2016)

3rd ascent of the day...Cingles completed...


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jul 2016)




----------



## _aD (17 Jul 2016)

One of the Shipwrights Way sculptures in Alice Holt Forest, Hampshire. Little Cookie Monster always gets excited when we come across a sculpture :-)


----------



## PenttitheFinn (17 Jul 2016)

Jimidh said:


> View attachment 134972
> 
> 
> Just a small climb today at Sa Colabra


Absolute respect, I have driven into the mountains from Puerto Pollensa many times, and am always amazed at the fitness of the cyclists who do this route. You are a cycling god !


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Jul 2016)

5 out today 




Saying hello to the Child of Hale


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jul 2016)

Truro Cathedral in amazing light this evening


----------



## simon.r (17 Jul 2016)

MrsR and The Park Tunnel - http://www.experiencenottinghamshire.com/discover/the-park-tunnel-p626771 I only found out about this a week or so ago, despite having lived in Notts for over 20 years. MrsR used to live about 1/2 a mile away and wasn't aware of it!


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Jul 2016)

Merseyside Sunset


----------



## clid61 (19 Jul 2016)

Sons " luggage" heading out on tour . Milestones UK ( he's a band member ) with area 11 for 2 weeks in UK .
Milestones signed to fearless records brought out vid for a song on the EP ,and are touring , well proud !
View attachment 135360
View attachment 135360





View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=acwAmQtCZao


----------



## jhawk (19 Jul 2016)

I have set myself a challenge of posting 365 photos a day for a year -- I've slacked off, and so am now making up by posting three or more every day to Facebook, until I'm all caught (ten days left to go until that happens!).

Here's my three from yesterday -- featuring a muskrat, red-winged blackbird, and some Canada geese.


----------



## john59 (19 Jul 2016)

A couple from Llandudno, today.

Pier




Sea kayaks




Pier b/w


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Jul 2016)

At 4:30pm this afternoon:




Too blooming hot!


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Jul 2016)

Got today off at short notice yesterday afternoon.

Sunset shot up above taken last night on the Merseyside coast
Plus these










And today we went for a walk around the Ingleton Waterfall Walk Loop Walk (highly recommended)















If that was summer it was a fantastic 24 hours


----------



## Strathlubnaig (19 Jul 2016)

Pleasant 200km down to Fife Ness today


----------



## _aD (20 Jul 2016)

West Sussex, near Petworth-ish. Ish because I was suffering from _ascent insanity_ and memories are sparse.


----------



## jhawk (20 Jul 2016)

My four from yesterday, including the full moon!


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jul 2016)

A pair of Brampton b8 pedals circa 1940-50's.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2016)

From the cycle home tonight:


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2016)

My summer 'internet café' spot: where I can get data on the phone, sitting on the bridge with this view, accompanied by cicadas (which seem to be on steroids this year)...


----------



## Sillyoldman (21 Jul 2016)

Wishful thinking. Taken from the hire car.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Jul 2016)

Ready for tomorrows Bivi / MicroAdventure ride


----------



## Sillyoldman (21 Jul 2016)

Going to paint a shed when you get there?


----------



## EasyPeez (22 Jul 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> And today we went for a walk around the Ingleton Waterfall Walk Loop Walk (highly recommended)


One of my favourite spots.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2016)

I know this just isn't fair, but here's one looking back towards home:







If the Drôme area interests you, there's a pile more at unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com. I'm here for seven weeks (yes, I know, it's alright for some), so I suspect I'll be a happy snapper.


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Jul 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> I know this just isn't fair, but here's one looking back towards home:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That must be hard to leave at the end of 7 weeks.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> That must be hard to leave at the end of 7 weeks.


Yes indeed, though I console myself with knowing I'll be back!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2016)

Look away now if you're sqeamish. I thought you might be bored of pictures of south east France, so here's a photo of its wildlife intead






It reminds me how awesome modern cameras are - the detail my Sony HX50 has picked up is incredible.


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jul 2016)

Spotted this awesome athlete out in the dales the other day


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Jul 2016)

*The Sun's out...*


----------



## AM1 (23 Jul 2016)

Near where some posh folk live, well footballers mainly


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jul 2016)

AM1 said:


> Near where some posh folk live, well footballers mainly



Must be a tattoo parlour in the area then.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jul 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> *The Sun's out...*



Can we see the whole bike? 
Looks lovely.


----------



## foot_loose (23 Jul 2016)

From my ride early this morning near Milton Keynes


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Jul 2016)

En-route to last nights bivi





And it was raining




















Spotted on the way home


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2016)

One from my ride this morning some cows in the morning mist


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jul 2016)

There was a massive storm here yesterday, so no long ride for me. Today is a different matter... here's the view on looking out of my front door:


----------



## madferret (24 Jul 2016)

View from the lovely https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middlewood_Way


----------



## Spokesmann (24 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Can we see the whole bike?
> Looks lovely.


----------



## Spiderweb (24 Jul 2016)

A quick 28 mile loop on my CX Bike before taking it to The Dordogne next week.
Pics from the back lanes in Wistow Lordship North Yorkshire.


----------



## Mrs M (24 Jul 2016)

Spokesmann said:


>


Thanks


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jul 2016)

Today's Drômoporn:


----------



## pawl (24 Jul 2016)

Spokesmann said:


>




I can remember banging on the top of one of those lamps to try and make stay alight


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Jul 2016)

This mornings Merseyside Fat Bike beach ride





Anyone lost a Ducati?

Has anyone ever seen this, linked to your Strava and photos?
https://www.relive.cc/view/651616937


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2016)

I've been out to Ludlow Dog Day in its grand setting on the lawns of Stokesay Court. For anyone thinking it looks slightly familiar, it's the house where Atonement was filmed.


----------



## Sillyoldman (24 Jul 2016)




----------



## Mireystock (25 Jul 2016)

Some great photo's folks, keep 'em coming !


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Jul 2016)

Agapanthus


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2016)

Unusual bike parking.


----------



## AM1 (26 Jul 2016)

A few from today


----------



## fossyant (26 Jul 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 136354
> View attachment 136355
> View attachment 136356
> View attachment 136354
> ...



I was there last Thursday !!!


----------



## jhawk (26 Jul 2016)

Some from yesterday's sunrise.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Jul 2016)

A day by the beach today.


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jul 2016)

A wee prezzie from a colleague. 
He got the yellow then I had 2nd choice, "best not take the white one"!  
Queen of the mountain 
Wearing it on my wee name tag at work, nobody's noticed  yet


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2016)

The road home:


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2016)

today's buddha doing his hair


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2016)

A bee refuelling


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Jul 2016)

I visited the stage 2 finish from last year at La Vuelta de España... 

Lots of pictures here -----> http://theweekendreportisborn.blogspot.com.es/ hard to pick one..

But I try...


----------



## madferret (28 Jul 2016)

From last nights ride down the Middlewood way and back. Not in the correct order!













great skies over Manchester last night


----------



## Spiderweb (28 Jul 2016)

Our lovely French house for the next 2 weeks. I'm planning a few morning rides in this lovely part of the world using Garmin 'round trip routing' which is totally new to me, hope I don't get lost!
Montpon, Dordogne.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jul 2016)

Been in that there London again today, although I didn't see @Markymark :





On the *Northern* Line, obviously...


----------



## Cavalol (29 Jul 2016)

Not the best picture (sorry) but picked these two crackers up yesterday. The red one has done about a mile from new, the green one little more.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jul 2016)

Postnord Danmark Rundt came right past the house today, as it does every year.





That's my house. You can see the Union Jack just in front of the car.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2016)

Col de Rousset goat track, across a vertical cliff face...


----------



## Jenkins (29 Jul 2016)

The view from the Levington back road down to the River Orwell


----------



## JohnClimber (29 Jul 2016)

3 from the garden today


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Jul 2016)

Picked this up yesterday to say I'm Happy is an "Understatement"


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2016)

Chamaloc at 8.45 this morning


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jul 2016)

Today at Llandegla






#findyourepic


----------



## madferret (30 Jul 2016)

View from Scouthead, near Oldham.


----------



## Cp40Carl (30 Jul 2016)

New Brighton this afternoon...


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Jul 2016)

Out and about today.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2016)

Monumental geology at Gorges de la Borne yesterday:


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

First, breakfast...




Then countryside...


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2016)

It seems I just point and shoot round here. Le Bez at Châtillon-en-Diois today:


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jul 2016)

No cycling this weekend 
Been on landlord duties (scrubbing the place after our last tenant vacated and having some work done).
At it most of yesterday, only to receive a call first thing thing this morning from a viewer saying didn't realise the location and too far from work. (30 mins) 
"How do I get there" Use route planner, (petroleum geologist, ffs).
Anyway preparing a wee treat for us both this afternoon, think we deserve it 
P.S. I am eating most of the peas.


----------



## Hill Wimp (31 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 137096
> No cycling this weekend
> Been on landlord duties (scrubbing the place after our last tenant vacated and having some work done).
> At it most of yesterday, only to receive a call first thing thing this morning from a viewer saying didn't realise the location and too far from work. (30 mins)
> ...


30mins I wish I was that close.

You have the same radio as me.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jul 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 137096
> No cycling this weekend
> Been on landlord duties (scrubbing the place after our last tenant vacated and having some work done).
> At it most of yesterday, only to receive a call first thing thing this morning from a viewer saying didn't realise the location and too far from work. (30 mins)
> ...



We got some peas in their pods this week too - lovely aren't they? Some even made it into meals...


----------



## Old Steve (31 Jul 2016)

View attachment 137109
View attachment 137108
Took the wife out for a nice ride on the MTBs today on the condition that we stopped for a refuel on the way...cake didn't last long...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2016)

Taken yesterday


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2016)

Bad form, sorry, two in one day but this just happened outside my house:


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Jul 2016)

A Hollyhock flower taken on our ride today


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Aug 2016)

Sunrise over the South East coast


----------



## Spiderweb (1 Aug 2016)

First ride of our holiday in the Dordogne.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (1 Aug 2016)




----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (1 Aug 2016)

Chilling... The calm before the storm... 






Did this ride after the pic... https://www.strava.com/activities/659545321#kudos


----------



## AM1 (1 Aug 2016)

Just a gentle scoot around this morning


----------



## bonsaibilly (1 Aug 2016)

Upon the Ship Canal this evening...


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2016)

Yesterday we rode to col de la Bonette from Jausiers... over to St-Etienne-de-Tinée and back... simply stunning, peaking out at 2802m. Go there if you can (more photos at https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2016/08/02/col-de-la-bonette/).

I think my favourite photo is this one: the little cluster of houses waaay below is only half way down to St Etienne.


----------



## AM1 (2 Aug 2016)

Found this languishing in the back of the garage so thought it was about time it was given some fresh air, it's not been used for nearly 12 months due to shoulder problem and I had forgotten how much fun it is


----------



## Spiderweb (2 Aug 2016)

We found the perfect beach for us Yorkshire Folk in South west France.


----------



## User19783 (2 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 137375
> Found this languishing in the back of the garage so thought it was about time it was given some fresh air, it's not been used for nearly 12 months due to shoulder problem and I had forgotten how much fun it is


Is that a crf 250?


----------



## Dan Ferris (2 Aug 2016)

A little bit grey down at Leigh On Sea today..


----------



## AM1 (2 Aug 2016)

User19783 said:


> Is that a crf 250?



Yep, sold my FZ1 Fazer and bought this because I needed to slow down a little!, it's only got 26 HP or so but its great fun


----------



## User19783 (2 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> Yep, sold my FZ1 Fazer and bought this because I needed to slow down a little!, it's only got 26 HP or so but its great fun



Great choice,
Did the same as you, sold my frz and zc9r for xt660r, 
I really like the crf, might still get one.


----------



## AM1 (2 Aug 2016)

It's a great little 'dual purpose' bike which will go pretty much anywhere, yes it's down on power compared to say a WR250F etc but that's the whole point, everything is so under stressed, you can be happily riding along, see a B road or a dirt track and just turn off and go exploring!

It will quite happily sit at 70mph all day long, very manoeuvreable in in traffic, needs very little in the way of maintenance, the only downside for me is that you can only get about 90-100 miles from a full tank of fuel

Like I said the Fazer was becoming too much for me, it was stupidly fast if you didn't keep your throttle hand under control so in the end I decided what's the point in having it, sold it bought the Honda


----------



## Cycleops (2 Aug 2016)

Dan Ferris said:


> A little bit grey down at Leigh On Sea today..



I so miss the cockle sheds at Leigh. One of the great British culinary treats. Worth a cycle down from London or wherever just to sample.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2016)

Last nights sunset


----------



## Spiderweb (3 Aug 2016)

Another lovely day cycling in the Dordogne.
Carsac-de-Gurson.


----------



## Nigel182 (3 Aug 2016)

Out Today by a piece of History some Old Mulberry Harbour Barges.


----------



## AM1 (3 Aug 2016)




----------



## Dan Ferris (3 Aug 2016)

Cycleops said:


> I so miss the cockle sheds at Leigh. One of the great British culinary treats. Worth a cycle down from London or wherever just to sample.



thank you for the comment, we are very lucky that it is a short walk from where we are. come back to our small town soon


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 Aug 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2016)

A short evening ride... to Menglon:


----------



## Cavalol (4 Aug 2016)

As an animal lover I was chuffed I found this little lady ( I just decided it was a girl) on a path as I was cycling home yesterday. She was alive and well so I helped her into the undergrowth away from the main road.


----------



## jhawk (4 Aug 2016)

My three Photos of the Day from yesterday.


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Aug 2016)




----------



## jhawk (4 Aug 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> View attachment 137741



SwanswanswanswanswanswanswanswanGOOSE!


----------



## Cavalol (5 Aug 2016)

On yesterday's ride home from work...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2016)

A sea of lettuce


----------



## AM1 (5 Aug 2016)

Today's ride around Howden resovoir then another quick ride out when I got home


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2016)

Drama in the hills today...


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Aug 2016)

Echinacea and friend


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2016)

Cavalol said:


> View attachment 137653
> As an animal lover I was chuffed I found this little lady ( I just decided it was a girl) on a path as I was cycling home yesterday. She was alive and well so I helped her into the undergrowth away from the main road.


Aw, well done


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Aug 2016)

Went out around Dartmoor today - first pic is on the way up from Burrator reservoir, second pic was a lovely lunch spot, and third pic was taken at the top of the "widow maker" on the way back down.... it's the first time I wished I still had bouncy forks on this bike, but I just about made it down in one piece!


----------



## ChrisEyles (6 Aug 2016)

Here's another one of Burrator reservoir itself. The route I took is up on the Dartmoor National Park website as a pdf, would highly recommend to anyone with a MTB in the area!


----------



## madferret (6 Aug 2016)




----------



## simon.r (6 Aug 2016)

One of the many joys of cycling. Guilt free cake!


----------



## AM1 (6 Aug 2016)

Another day so another bike ride this time through leafy Cheshire and then over the notorious Cat and Fiddle road where yet another driver has ran out of talent and was unable to keep his vehicle within track limits, hope everyone was ok


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Aug 2016)

Sorry it's not a photo, but will this do?


----------



## Kip67 (6 Aug 2016)

Picture from this morning's ride.


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Aug 2016)

1st ride for OH on her first ever road bike!
Whoopee Do!


----------



## Spartak (6 Aug 2016)




----------



## Gert Lush (6 Aug 2016)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 138153



That looks very familiar! Was having a good look at that a few weeks ago.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2016)

Taken just now, near Prébois...


----------



## AM1 (7 Aug 2016)

A few more from this morning scoot out, not sure if that Cannon is loaded !


----------



## Spiderweb (7 Aug 2016)

Another fab day riding in The Dordogne.


----------



## mixtetape (8 Aug 2016)

Epping forest ride, yesterday


----------



## Spokesmann (8 Aug 2016)

Out on the lash in Bristol, Saturday night...


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (8 Aug 2016)

hade edge on the road to holmfirth


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2016)

French mountains, not Castle Crag...


----------



## midlife (8 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 138213
> View attachment 138214
> View attachment 138215
> A few more from this morning scoot out, not sure if that Cannon is loaded !



Silly question but who / what us Fletcher Towers? Just curious....

Shaun


----------



## AM1 (8 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Silly question but who / what us Fletcher Towers? Just curious....
> 
> Shaun



I've no idea TBH but it's a stunning house with unspoilt views, I think maybe an Englishmans home is his castle type thing going on!


----------



## Mrs M (8 Aug 2016)

A Ladybird Poppy has come out to play


----------



## TeeShot (8 Aug 2016)

North Wales, looking good today


----------



## bonsaibilly (9 Aug 2016)

stoatsngroats said:


> 1st ride for OH on her first ever road bike!
> Whoopee Do!



nice bikes!


----------



## bonsaibilly (9 Aug 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Out on the lash in Bristol, Saturday night...



Great place for a piss-up  bb


----------



## bonsaibilly (9 Aug 2016)

The Fun Factory...


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2016)

This sailed a little.while ago.


----------



## gelfy666 (9 Aug 2016)

glamping in Scotland.... Close to Oban.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Aug 2016)




----------



## Shadow (9 Aug 2016)

The Boy on this mornings walk. Taken with Mrs S' phone.


----------



## robjh (10 Aug 2016)

Passed this beast on a ride in north-west Scotland yesterday


----------



## steveindenmark (11 Aug 2016)

Made it home just in time last night


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2016)

Popped out for a there-and-back 50-miler, and thought I'd visit a different road. Views weren't bad...


----------



## AM1 (11 Aug 2016)

robjh said:


> Passed this beast on a ride in north-west Scotland yesterday
> View attachment 138912



Good job that it 'Mooved over' for you!

I'll get my coat


----------



## robjh (11 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> Good job that it 'Mooved over' for you!
> 
> I'll get my coat


I thought it was going to be hairy.


----------



## Old Steve (11 Aug 2016)

A cheerful surprise on my evening ride.


----------



## Hill Wimp (11 Aug 2016)

South Oxfordshire today


----------



## Leaway2 (12 Aug 2016)

AM1 said:


> Good job that it 'Mooved over' for you!



It will if you use the horn.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> The Fun Factory...
> View attachment 138564



Not my picture, but my 'Fun Factory'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2761649



The 'Tithe Barn'
Also referred as the Monks Refectory'
Supposedly constructed in the 1400s
Photograph taken, whilst visiting my wifes office, in the Home Farm Office Park section of Nostell Priory, on Wednesday 10th August

http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...lding-known-as-monks-refectory-a#.V639zE1waAw


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2016)

I had a look at Mont Ventoux today... from a distance...


----------



## gelfy666 (12 Aug 2016)

Loving my little van.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Aug 2016)

Archie


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (12 Aug 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2016)

On the Vercors plateau now...


----------



## midlife (13 Aug 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> View attachment 139250



That's a lot of electricity

Shaun


----------



## Cycleops (13 Aug 2016)

Rohloff_Brompton_Rider said:


> View attachment 139250



You've been looking at too many bike catalogues.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Aug 2016)

Wembury beach with Mrs Dave and Alf


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Aug 2016)

20 miles today, with some fun in the amusement arcade with the daughter.


----------



## madferret (13 Aug 2016)




----------



## madferret (13 Aug 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Archie



He is gorgeous!!

Here is Ted!


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Aug 2016)

One from a few days ago I'd forgotten about...


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2016)

Another from the Sussex coast.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Aug 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> Wembury beach with Mrs Dave and Alf
> View attachment 139348
> 
> 
> ...


Alf the acrobat!
Magic pics, thanks


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Aug 2016)

Today's unlikely road (and a gift for geologists):


----------



## Old Steve (14 Aug 2016)

stoatsngroats said:


> Another from the Sussex coast.



Bosham Ferry by chance ?.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2016)

Old Steve said:


> Bosham Ferry by chance ?.


Not likely Old Steve.... Itchenor Ferry!


----------



## Old Steve (14 Aug 2016)

stoatsngroats said:


> Not likely Old Steve.... Itchenor Ferry!



Ah hah were did it take you too or bring you from  ... A cracking day for a bike ride down here today..


----------



## guitarpete247 (14 Aug 2016)

Went out for a little drive today. Got fed up with beaches so went here.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2016)

Old Steve said:


> Ah hah were did it take you too or bring you from  ... A cracking day for a bike ride down here today..



We came from Chichester to Itchenor, then Bosham for a light snack, and back to the Snug for some cake 
Not many miles, but a wonderful ride for us both on our new (old) bikes. 
The OHs seat bones didn't appear today, so she has settled wonderfully into road biking!
We have her Career hybrid to sell now, then we can get some decent miles on the road.
It really was a great ride in a beautiful place!


----------



## Old Steve (14 Aug 2016)

Nice one, myself and the mrs were close to ichenor about lunchtime on our way back from west dean where we had a huge chunk of coffee and walnut cake before heading back to Hunston.. Mountain bikes today, road and off road, so 25 miles felt like a lot more..( but my wife's longest ride, so I am quite proud of her..)


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Aug 2016)

Old Steve said:


> Nice one, myself and the mrs were close to ichenor about lunchtime on our way back from west dean where we had a huge chunk of coffee and walnut cake before heading back to Hunston.. Mountain bikes today, road and off road, so 25 miles felt like a lot more..( but my wife's longest ride, so I am quite proud of her..)


We may have passed your somewhere!
West Dean along Centurion? Might we have passed your on the railway bridge at Fishbourne ish area?


----------



## Old Steve (14 Aug 2016)

stoatsngroats said:


> We may have passed your somewhere!
> West Dean along Centurion? Might we have passed your on the railway bridge at Fishbourne ish area?



My wife informed me that we went over the bridge at just before mid day.... Bikes of all types on centurion today.. And we saw a cracking looking bright yellow streamliner all closed in cycle on the road through apuldram and he was shifting..


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Aug 2016)

Grand day out on the beach today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2016)

madferret said:


> View attachment 139388


Looking westwards towards Woodhead Reservoir & Torside,in the distance)


----------



## madferret (14 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Looking westwards towards Woodhead Reservoir & Torside,in the distance)



Correct!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2016)

madferret said:


> Correct!



Know it well
I've ridden that way round, out over 'the Moss', then back over past the Flouch lots of times

Heck!, I remember once, having to shelter in the phone-box that used to be in the layby (cut out of rockface??, where the butty van was) after being caught in the snow
By the tiem I got back down to Penistone, shivering & sodden, it was a lovely sunny January day


----------



## Big Dave laaa (14 Aug 2016)




----------



## sotkayak (15 Aug 2016)

A 20 miler today -Canterbury to Herne Bay to see the Air Show and back. The foot bridge over the Swalecliffe Brook




DSCF2311 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## clid61 (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2016)

From tonight's quick 25-mile loop:


----------



## Dan Ferris (15 Aug 2016)

Saturday pre sportive warm up, some visitors to my local airport


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Aug 2016)

Garden Hose


----------



## Mrs M (15 Aug 2016)

Do not disturb


----------



## madferret (15 Aug 2016)




----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Aug 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> "Spring is here!"
> Garden Hose


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Aug 2016)

Patent Pendolino.


----------



## rualexander (16 Aug 2016)

Nice new stretch of cycle path heading into St Fillans


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2016)

Last night's fireworks to celebrate the lavender harvest:


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Aug 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Patent Pendolino.
> View attachment 139796



Looking at those Silo's that's Warrington isn't it?


----------



## bonsaibilly (16 Aug 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Looking at those Silo's that's Warrington isn't it?



Correct!


----------



## bonsaibilly (16 Aug 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (17 Aug 2016)

The col just travelled: col de la Chaudière:


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Aug 2016)

A couple of recent shots, not bike related sorry


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Aug 2016)

A weird moon last night:


----------



## steve50 (18 Aug 2016)

A couple of pics from this mornings ride, I really wouldn't want to live anywhere else....


----------



## biggs682 (18 Aug 2016)

A tree lost in the mist


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Aug 2016)

The normal delivery vehicle up in Alonnisos Old Town.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Aug 2016)

I planted these star gazer lilies in my garden about 5 Years ago now and they still produce fantastic flowers every year. In fact the amount of flowers the bulbs are producing is growing year on year.


----------



## Nigel182 (18 Aug 2016)

Out today spotted sculptures


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Aug 2016)

It felt slightly surreal cycling to a concert rehearsal up this road today:


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Aug 2016)

Last Nights Sturgeon Moon


----------



## Leaway2 (19 Aug 2016)

Taken in June, but has just appeared on Google maps. I saw the Google car coming towards me. Manchester airport Terminal 2.


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Aug 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Taken in June, but has just appeared on Google maps. I saw the Google car coming towards me. Manchester airport Terminal 2.



And for proof
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.3...6CEFFAxLYNzpe_2q_uVQ!2e0!7i13312!8i6656?hl=en


----------



## iandg (19 Aug 2016)

Misty morning


----------



## Cycleops (20 Aug 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Taken in June, but has just appeared on Google maps. I saw the Google car coming towards me. Manchester airport Terminal 2.



You finally got your 15 mins of fame.


----------



## guitarpete247 (20 Aug 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> Taken in June, but has just appeared on Google maps. I saw the Google car coming towards me. Manchester airport Terminal 2.


Why didn't you follow it and kept waving at the camera. Even got up along side and smiled at the birdie .


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2016)

Our view of York minster


----------



## AM1 (21 Aug 2016)

Very blustery here yesterday so rather him than me up there


----------



## toddmeister (21 Aug 2016)

Went to visit "Tommy" on this mornings ride. Seaham, Sunderland


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2016)

No word's needed


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 Aug 2016)

toddmeister said:


> View attachment 140593
> Went to visit "Tommy" on this mornings ride. Seaham, Sunderland


There's a Ray Lonsdale statue near us. It's of a Miner and his Son in Swadlincote.

This one is life size not oversized like your Tommy. I like his work


----------



## AM1 (21 Aug 2016)

Called in here today as I was in the area and they were having some sort of 'Scooter Fest', oooo smell that 2 stroke


----------



## Spiderweb (21 Aug 2016)

A very windy 30 mile loop today. I have passed Wistow Church so many times but never really noticed how lovely it is.


----------



## madferret (21 Aug 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (21 Aug 2016)

1st pickings of the season.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Aug 2016)

Ouch @User21629 but wow impressive skills to have. Remind me to be in your platoon if we ever go to war with anyone. 

Pulled pork for my tea, good job I'm not squeamish


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4427815, member: 21629"]It's a bit nasty (well if someone post a picture with his nails cut....ha ha).
So hit a top of metal fence with my arm thanks to clumsy cyclist.

Jobe done. Simple sewing needle used, simple thread, no painkillers (it wasn't so painful to be honest).

View attachment 140713


Enjoy your meals everyone who's eating. [/QUOTE]

Continuous subcuticular if memory serves . Good job 

Tetanus? Antibiotics?

Shaun


----------



## swansonj (21 Aug 2016)

I knew it was worth putting the Brompton in the car...


----------



## JtB (21 Aug 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> It felt slightly surreal cycling to a concert rehearsal up this road today:


Many of your photos convey a real sense of "freedom", how did you end up living in such a beautiful place?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Aug 2016)

Todays hat.


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2016)

Short wheelbase Brompton 

Just curious, what's that thing like a bridge surrounded by water?


Shaun


----------



## swansonj (21 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Short wheelbase Brompton
> 
> Just curious, what's that thing like a bridge surrounded by water?
> 
> ...


I think it's tidal - I suspect that at low tode it forms part of a viable foot route from one side of the estuary to the other.


----------



## midlife (21 Aug 2016)

swansonj said:


> I think it's tidal - I suspect that at low tode it forms part of a viable foot route from one side of the estuary to the other.



Thanks 

Shaun


----------



## stearman65 (21 Aug 2016)

First ride on my Claud Butler Stratos.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iQG4tPllLMw


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Aug 2016)

This mornings view from the loo at the bothy





Blog here
https://johnclimber.com/2016/08/21/3-seasons-in-one-day-and-not-one-of-them-summer/


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Aug 2016)

JtB said:


> Many of your photos convey a real sense of "freedom", how did you end up living in such a beautiful place?


Quite a long story, but involving a pupil and his grateful parents (and thus borrowing their house for a week and getting to fall in love with the area), and being both lucky and saying 'you only live once'. I might not end up with much of a pension, but I'll still have a grin on my face.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> A very windy 30 mile loop today. I have passed Wistow Church so many times but never really noticed how lovely it is.
> 
> View attachment 140630



Ledsham Church is also very pleasing, & is a mixture of architectural styles, partly Saxon, & Norman
Plus, there's the lovely Almshouses & Orphanage there too


----------



## Spiderweb (22 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Ledsham Church is also very pleasing, & is a mixture of architectural styles, partly Saxon, & Norman
> Plus, there's the lovely Almshouses & Orphanage there too


I know Ledsham well, there are some lovely old buildings.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2016)

Spiderweb said:


> I know Ledsham well, there are some lovely old buildings.



Eg;







All the signs are there.... (that it's a nice village - out side 'The Chequers', to this day)


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2016)

Saw the Flying Scotsman at York railway museum today.


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Aug 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (22 Aug 2016)

Oops


----------



## ianrauk (22 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Saw the Flying Scotsman at York railway museum today.
> 
> View attachment 140859




A great pic that. Really shows the huge sheer scale of that engine.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Aug 2016)

ianrauk said:


> A great pic that. Really shows the huge sheer scale of that engine.



they are all so big it was quite a surprise


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Aug 2016)

Cycling trails in Cantabria reveals hidden gems like this abandoned mining lake..


----------



## madferret (23 Aug 2016)

Morning dew.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2016)

And no I don't have crabs


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 140899
> 
> 
> Oops


Genius.


----------



## velovoice (23 Aug 2016)

To be filed under #NoShitSherlock.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Aug 2016)

Looking back toward Clevedon pier:






You'd think it was b/w. But it wasn't. These were taken a minute or two later, on the same settings...


----------



## Hill Wimp (23 Aug 2016)

View walking to the station this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2016)

Entertaining friends this week, and here are two of them at Combe Laval:


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Aug 2016)




----------



## Arjimlad (23 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> To be filed under #NoShitSherlock.
> View attachment 140987


If they arent nicked first, that is !


----------



## velovoice (23 Aug 2016)

Arjimlad said:


> If they arent nicked first, that is !


I include that outcome under "will be removed". It's a promise, not a threat.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Aug 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Entertaining friends this week, and here are two of them at Combe Laval:



Good God! I get vertigo just looking at that!


----------



## RoubaixCube (23 Aug 2016)




----------



## Cp40Carl (23 Aug 2016)

velovoice said:


> To be filed under #NoShitSherlock.
> View attachment 140987



Brilliant - they've found a fence which you can't lock a bike to and then put that sign on it. Genius. Having said that, a bike could be locked to the fence by threading it underneath the warning sign. The warning sign is therefore the very thing that allows a bike to be locked to the fence!


----------



## madferret (24 Aug 2016)




----------



## RoubaixCube (24 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4432370, member: 21629"]Happy smiling embarrassing face and nice like brick.



[/QUOTE]


Get well soon


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2016)

Looking upwards


----------



## midlife (24 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Looking upwards
> 
> View attachment 141120




Is that legal 

Shaun


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2016)

We went for a walk this evening, for a view:


----------



## biggs682 (24 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Is that legal
> 
> Shaun




I would like to think so it's in the old abbey gardens


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Aug 2016)

Anyone for tennis?


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Aug 2016)

Let's all put our hands together...


----------



## numbnuts (24 Aug 2016)




----------



## Mojonaut (25 Aug 2016)

Out on the local Bridleways (Northants.)


----------



## Old Steve (25 Aug 2016)

Taken from the fort at Shoreham, overlooking the power station.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2016)

I've uploaded the panorama from last night... click on it to see it in full size. My house lurks somewhere down in the near green hills on the right


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Aug 2016)

Hogwarts 






Not really.


----------



## madferret (25 Aug 2016)

So, cycling along today and came across this. Thought I was seeing things at first, but no, its a dog, on some kind of horse.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (25 Aug 2016)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 141158


Nice bushes


----------



## PenttitheFinn (25 Aug 2016)

Ufford Book Exchange.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (25 Aug 2016)

Mid ride free snack


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> Mid ride free snack
> View attachment 141264



Are those some unfortunate animal's testicles?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2016)

My picture of the day from yesterday


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2016)

I saw this on Wednesday in a museum in Glasgow, it was next to the stuffed animals exhibition. Most odd.


----------



## Mojonaut (26 Aug 2016)

Secrets


----------



## Nibor (26 Aug 2016)

From my ride last Sunday only just got around to getting it off the bike phone.


----------



## PenttitheFinn (26 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Are those some unfortunate animal's testicles?
> 
> Shaun


Ufford is where the Suffolk Punch Horse was first bred, and I can assure you they only have two not four, although I am not an expert


----------



## madferret (26 Aug 2016)




----------



## Mrs M (26 Aug 2016)

Snorezzzzzz


----------



## Nigel182 (26 Aug 2016)

Out today and found an Ice Lolly that matched my Jersey and Irn Bru a total Win Win Day


----------



## biggs682 (26 Aug 2016)

Has to be this one , it was alive with Bees and i mean alive


----------



## bigjim (26 Aug 2016)

biggs682 said:


> they are all so big it was quite a surprise


Watched the program on it last night. I think it's a "Triggers Broom" these days.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Aug 2016)

Posted elsewhere so apologies if you've already seen it.

We've had the first few of next years models delivered to work and I was sent out to test the first one to be built up. I didn't realise the photo my colleague took was going onto the company facebook page.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Aug 2016)

A couple of photos of buildings with attitude. 





The pointy building is Rotterdam Station. 






An apartment building.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Aug 2016)

Walking into town this morning...


----------



## Mojonaut (27 Aug 2016)

Denford Locks


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Aug 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> Denford Locks
> 
> View attachment 141439


Nice Infra Red or Black and White ?


----------



## Cycleops (27 Aug 2016)

midlife said:


> Are those some unfortunate animal's testicles?
> 
> Shaun



Sweetbreads anyone?


----------



## iandg (27 Aug 2016)




----------



## Cavalol (27 Aug 2016)

Bit boring sorry but was on a short run to test ride my bike that a friend and I built at work.


----------



## Mojonaut (27 Aug 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Nice Infra Red or Black and White ?



Infra red


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Aug 2016)

Some from today's local Merseyside ride


----------



## GM (27 Aug 2016)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 141158




Numbnuts, you're a little bit overexposed there!


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Aug 2016)

The war memorial in the centre of Luxembourg today.


----------



## YahudaMoon (27 Aug 2016)




----------



## apb (28 Aug 2016)

Meadowbank


----------



## Mojonaut (28 Aug 2016)

Gliding center at Husbands Bosworth airfield


----------



## Mojonaut (28 Aug 2016)

GM said:


> Numbnuts, you're a little bit overexposed there!



Ah reminds me, I'm out of roasted peanuts


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2016)

A bit of a wowsers day today...


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2016)

I don't know why, but I thought I'd take a photo of my hat .


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> I don't know why, but I thought I'd take a photo of my hat .
> View attachment 141568


Arty


----------



## Mrs M (28 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> I don't know why, but I thought I'd take a photo of my hat .
> View attachment 141568


Here's mine, hanging out to dry.
A cat and a hat


----------



## EltonFrog (28 Aug 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 141569
> 
> Here's mine, hanging out to dry.
> A cat and a hat


Could you not get the cat in the hat?


----------



## Mrs M (28 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> Could you not get the cat in the hat?


He' too big


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2016)

As written in the _'Your Ride Today'_ forum
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4438387

I had a trip up to Caphouse Colliery (aka 'The National Mining Museum For England'), as it was the 'Leaf-Sprung Land Rover' gathering

A rather lovely, self-converted to a 'tilt-bed' (& rebuilt, onto a alvanised chassis) Series 1




Series 1, with rear PTO, belt-driving a saw-bench (which was a factory approved item)


----------



## booze and cake (28 Aug 2016)

Saw this on the Thames today, thought it was maybe a ye olde city reconstruction for the 350th anniverssary of the Great Fire of London, but the bottom right hand corner of the barge has carvings 1606-2016, which makes me think its some wooden reconstruction for the Shakespeare's Globe, just across the river, as its the 400th anniverssary of the great bards death. Anyone got any info on it?


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2016)

Overlooking Pitsford Reservoir.


----------



## Nigel182 (28 Aug 2016)

Out Today for a few miles as Prep for the CycleChat Ashford to Rye Ride on Saturday.... stopping for Icecreams.


----------



## Hill Wimp (28 Aug 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Out Today for a few miles as Prep for the CycleChat Ashford to Rye Ride on Saturday.... stopping for Icecreams.


Eating ice cream is the correct prep for that ride


----------



## Mojonaut (28 Aug 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 141645
> 
> 
> Overlooking Pitsford Reservoir.



Pete, I recognised that tree immediately  took this in July 2012 (infra red)


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Aug 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> Pete, I recognised that tree immediately  took this in July 2012 (infra red)
> 
> 
> View attachment 141658


Nice photograph!
It's distinct shape makes it one of my favourite local trees. Virtually inaccessible at the moment due to the undergrowth.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (28 Aug 2016)

Top of Bwlch Penbarras watching the Cavendish Sportive riders suffering


----------



## bonsaibilly (29 Aug 2016)

[QUOTE 4439614, member: 21629"]
This woman means nobody to you, but for me ... This old granny is 88 yo now. She and her mother (my great grand mother) were 2 persons among all our relatives who really loved me.They simply didn't care that I haven't got a father. I was a very loved child for them. As she lives in the same village, I used to visit her despite my grandmothers anger. You even cannot imagine how nice woman she is. She will be the first in a queue to paradise.




I really love her and every time I am in Lithuania I visit her. Only few people have so golden hearts. I've already missed her.





p.s. She's the person I love the most. Not my mother, not my grandma (already RIP), not anyone else. I just *LOVE* her.[/QUOTE]

The pictures would look great in black and white.

BB


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2016)

On the return from yesterday's 95-mile, 10,000ft-of-climbing day, here near Rencurel, looking south:


----------



## Spiderweb (29 Aug 2016)

A lovely 36 mile loop with good friends to a cafe in York. The Minster is stunning.


----------



## madferret (29 Aug 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (29 Aug 2016)

Cake!


----------



## macp (29 Aug 2016)

Sorry about the quality I chanced upon it and snapped it with phone. She looks a beauty doesnt she. I spotted it in our local choccy shop in Sandbach no doubt to commemorate the Cheshire stage (stage 3) tour of Britain on the 6th Sept.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2016)

A quick loop to col de Miscon involves the Boulc tunnel. The old road used to go down the outside, but I guess it was falling into the gorge, and the cliff was falling onto the road, so they built this bad boy. 800m at about 10%, with sparse lighting by what seem like 5W bulbs every 50m. I've only ever ascended it, as a descent would scare me to death.


----------



## EltonFrog (29 Aug 2016)

Big arsed town hall in the centre of Gouda.


----------



## JohnClimber (29 Aug 2016)

Nearly


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2016)

Dropping in at my wifes office, this afternoon
14th Century tithe barn, on the right


----------



## booze and cake (30 Aug 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Saw this on the Thames today, thought it was maybe a ye olde city reconstruction for the 350th anniverssary of the Great Fire of London, but the bottom right hand corner of the barge has carvings 1606-2016, which makes me think its some wooden reconstruction for the Shakespeare's Globe, just across the river, as its the 400th anniverssary of the great bards death. Anyone got any info on it?



I went past again today, and ye Gods there was another one, the mini city has doubled in size virtually overnight.



Closer inspection reveals I had the dates wrong when I originally spotted it, its 1666, so it has to be to do with the 350th anniversary of the Great Fire of London, mystery solved.


----------



## EltonFrog (30 Aug 2016)

Just mucking about with shadows outside ALDI somewhere in Holland.


----------



## Darren69 (30 Aug 2016)

Riding along the canal early one morning.
I always end up stopping every ten minutes taking pics, lol


----------



## robjh (30 Aug 2016)

Where old cablecar gondolas go to die - Taninges in the French Alps


----------



## Mojonaut (30 Aug 2016)

Pitsford Reservoir today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Aug 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Dropping in at my wifes office, this afternoon
> 14th Century tithe barn, on the right


Her office isn't sadly in there, as nice as the building is


http://www.thenostellestate.com/the-refectory/

http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...lding-known-as-monks-refectory-a#.V8aieE36uig


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2016)

Vultures, snapped at 60x zoom, while I was having lunch on my balcony (just as well they don't like cheese)...


----------



## Nigel182 (31 Aug 2016)

Out Today and a 1st for me went thru Buttsbury Ford and it was dry.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2016)

In case vultures aren't your thing, here's today's _pretty_ picture. An hour earlier, everything was grey, so it was nice to come home from 22 miles to this:


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Aug 2016)

I'm not sure but I think these are Eurasion Coots. Taken today in Delft.


----------



## bonsaibilly (31 Aug 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (31 Aug 2016)

Bar tape still to be fitted and steerer cut down.

Typical it's finally due to arrive and I go away on holiday, due here on the 13th September when I have a week off work to ride it


----------



## Nigel182 (31 Aug 2016)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 142026
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I think these are Eurasion Coots. Taken today in Delft.


Looking at the angle of this hope you hadn't fallen in just to get a Brill Pic


----------



## EltonFrog (31 Aug 2016)

Nigel182 said:


> Looking at the angle of this hope you hadn't fallen in just to get a Brill Pic



My mobile device is in one of those flapping wallet things, I laid on the bank with device hanging over and pressed the button.


----------



## Goggs (1 Sep 2016)

I took this today (well, yesterday now). It's some of the remains of the Roman town of Glanum on the edge of Saint-Remy-de-Provence..





The editing here is a bit hit & miss as I've never been very good at getting rid of cars.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Sep 2016)

"The fort" is in favour again with his highness


----------



## Mrs M (1 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4445156, member: 21629"]A bit more:
Me in year 2001
View attachment 142103

View attachment 142104


RIP my lovely cat ... Still sad for it ... My mother took him home as a very little kitten, he was badly injured, starving and just abandoned. 
View attachment 142105


Fly with macro lenses
View attachment 142106


Ooooh, that was just unreal fun !!!
View attachment 142107


Lithuania, Kedainiai town. Best bike lock ever.
View attachment 142108
[/QUOTE]
Great pics, lovely cat, what was his/hers name?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4445913, member: 21629"]This is cyclists forum but photography is my hoby too.
View attachment 142151

View attachment 142152
View attachment 142153
[/QUOTE]
Have you seen the photography thread? Link

If not, you might like it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4445920, member: 21629"]Oops, sorry.[/QUOTE]
It's not a telling off. I just thought you might be interested if you hadn't seen it as there are lots of good pictures in that thread.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4445894, member: 21629"]Cat 
Ages ago we have had Bagyra, Fat One, Grey, Blue Eyed, Fluffy, Ginger (she lived 13 years), another Fluffy, Purrrrr etc
I took cats and a dog from shelter and their love was incredible. Or we used to take cats abandoned on a road near our house. My grandma hated dogs and cats but after my grandad took home first cat something happnened and she was taking every homeless cat, she fell in love with them. Once we had 3 cats, 2 dogs and a rabbit. [/QUOTE]
Shelter animals give a special love 
They know you chose to help them an appreciate their rescuers


----------



## Mrs M (1 Sep 2016)

OMG
You could be a volunteer for Cats Protection 
Meet other animal lovers and help the cats, (also get to play with the kittens) 
You'd be great.


----------



## Hill Wimp (1 Sep 2016)

Mrs M said:


> OMG
> You could be a volunteer for Cats Protection
> Meet other animal lovers and help the cats, (also get to play with the kittens)
> You'd be great.


Now that's a good idea @User21629 

http://www.retreatanimalrescue.org.uk/about.html


----------



## gds58 (1 Sep 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Last Nights Sturgeon Moon


Wow, that is bloody amazing!!


----------



## shouldbeinbed (1 Sep 2016)

My identity confused hounds. One thinks he is a sheep, the other one is a stealth mermaid 






And the water from Izzy's paddling pool after washing off the puddle filth


----------



## gds58 (1 Sep 2016)

numbnuts said:


> View attachment 141158


I thought Jimmy Savile had died???


----------



## gds58 (1 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4434980, member: 21629"]Very important photo for me - in 2009 I won 1st place in Lithuania's MTB competition in women elite:




Although it's not a picture of the day but I have lots of glorious days to remember. And that's a crap bike with RST Cappa fork  and Deore LX drivetrain  but it took me to the first place leaving my "enemies" with carbon bikes and FOX, XTR behind me.  During those days I was full of life joy.
A year 2009 was the best one in my life. I will give the rest of my life to live 2009 again. Lots of races, ride 500km in 24 hours, many other rides, cyclist boyfriend, good job ... *If I could turn back time ...*[/QUOTE]
You are very beautiful and I don't think you need to turn back time. If you ever get the chance watch a film called 'Sliding Doors'. The theme song is 'Turn Back Time' by Aqua. A fantastic and very poingnant film. You have clearly achieved some very special things in your life and you should be very proud of those.
Graham


----------



## gds58 (1 Sep 2016)

apb said:


> View attachment 141544
> 
> 
> Meadowbank


Wow, Meadowbank is not looking so good these days!


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Sep 2016)




----------



## Mojonaut (2 Sep 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Have you seen the photography thread? Link




Didn't there used to be a 'Photography Forum' link at the very top of the page, above the Cyclechat Logo?

Currently there's just Junkies/Touring/Wiki.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4445156, member: 21629"]

Lithuania, Kedainiai town. Best bike lock ever.
View attachment 142108
[/QUOTE]

Looking at that, I can't help but think about an old Ogri cartoon, where he ties Kickstart (his dog) to 'Armegedddon' (his motorbike) & leaves him to stand guard
*Hands up, who remembers/read Ogri?*

Until a bitch in season, attracts Kickstarts attention........ cue motorbike dragged down street

I think that red lead would be of no significance in a similar situation


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2016)

My other half's creation for today are these cup cakes for our nephew's birthday party tomorrow.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2016)

Coming to the end of my seven-week fantasy world, so getting the miles in...






More photos: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Sep 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> Didn't there used to be a 'Photography Forum' link at the very top of the page, above the Cyclechat Logo?
> 
> Currently there's just Junkies/Touring/Wiki.


There did. It was one of several sister sites but Shaun found that some of them weren't growing enough to be sustainable and the Photography forum ended up as one of the ones which had to be closed. The links for the remaining ones (Gardeners Cafe and Cooking Bites) are now at the bottom of the page.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Sep 2016)




----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Sep 2016)




----------



## Big Dave laaa (3 Sep 2016)

The Airman's grave. Top of the Panorama.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2016)

The swimming pool at Die has a passable view... how could I resist?


----------



## madferret (3 Sep 2016)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2016)

Sorry, not taken today, but on Wednesday

This large item of steel-work is in the car-park, at the pub/restaurant, adjacent to 'Stanley Ferry', where the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal crosses the River Calder on 2 aquaducts (the older dating to 1839, & Grade 1 listed)
http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Listed-Buildings.html - last image/text.
The 'Lake Lock Yard' details deal with what were the A&C company offices, & on the fields between the Calder & the buildings is a fishing pond, which was once an arm of the Canal (*long* abandoned/'land-locked') that went to 'L L Y'


http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/878958






The Aquaduct by night




It's a water-turbine, awaiting delivery to a hydro-electric site, at Kirkthorpe Weir (upstream of the Aquaduct)
The tech details; http://www.barnenergy.co.uk/#!kirkthorpe/cblx
The channel for it can be seen in the website pictures

The Weir, pre-construction; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2067117


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 Sep 2016)

First kingfisher I've ever seen!


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Sep 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2016)

All the holiday-makers have gone now, so I have a vast network of cycle lanes to myself...


----------



## AM1 (4 Sep 2016)

Another new toy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Sep 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sorry, not taken today, but on Wednesday
> 
> This large item of steel-work is in the car-park, at the pub/restaurant, adjacent to 'Stanley Ferry', where the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal crosses the River Calder on 2 aquaducts (the older dating to 1839, & Grade 1 listed)
> 
> ...


I rode back past it this morning, as I was going to Stanley, to watch the first changeover in the Leeds Country Way relay http://www.kippaxharriers.org.uk/lcw-relay.html

The turbine's on my ride/run to work route anyway, so I'll know when it's removed)

I took this one, with the Ribble, to better show the scale of it





First changeover at the 'LCW' relay, by my clubmates

Paul (white shorts) & Mick, hand over to Tim (orange shoes) & Darren 





Amanda (near) & Denise arrive


----------



## User19783 (4 Sep 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 142514
> Another new toy


Lovely
I've got the naked version, and love it for its simplicity, 
I also had the mt09 for a year, but imo the 07 is better.




Did you sell the CRF250?


----------



## AM1 (4 Sep 2016)

User19783 said:


> Lovely
> I've got the naked version, and love it for its simplicity,
> I also had the mt09 for a year, but imo the 07 is better.
> View attachment 142528
> ...



Yes, I wanted to keep it but you can only have so many toys!, I did try the MT09 but didn't like it, sold the CRF because I felt the need for speed once again


----------



## Mojonaut (4 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 142458



They make good bike stands


----------



## numbnuts (4 Sep 2016)

Been geocaching hunting prehistoric animals


----------



## Alex H (4 Sep 2016)

New Potatoes anyone?


----------



## mythste (4 Sep 2016)

Completed my first ever TT last week, cheeky little hill climb up the brickworks south of Manchester. My time was... well, not DFL but I'm chuffed with the photo that came out of it!


----------



## r04DiE (4 Sep 2016)

Here's the tractor I was driving when visiting Ireland a few days ago.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Sep 2016)

robjh said:


> Where old cablecar gondolas go to die - Taninges in the French Alps
> View attachment 141933



I would love one as a greenhouse in the garden.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2016)

I'm having a bit of a thing about straight lines, it seems. Maybe it's because I won't see any when I return to Devon this week. This is the TGV line near Marsanne today.


----------



## wisdom (4 Sep 2016)

AM1 said:


> View attachment 142514
> Another new toy


Thing of beauty.
Is that in Fleetwood?


----------



## AM1 (4 Sep 2016)

wisdom said:


> Thing of beauty.
> Is that in Fleetwood?



No, collected it yesterday from Chesterfield


----------



## AM1 (4 Sep 2016)

I think I will always make the time to ride this


----------



## rualexander (4 Sep 2016)

Couple of B&W from todays ride around Loch Katrine in the Trossachs.


----------



## MiK1138 (4 Sep 2016)




----------



## madferret (4 Sep 2016)




----------



## clid61 (5 Sep 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Sep 2016)

Last long ride here done, before return to Devon. It's definitely starting to feel autumnal.


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Sep 2016)

Got distracted by a sandpiper. Turned around to find his mate making off on my bike...


----------



## robjh (5 Sep 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I would love one as a greenhouse in the garden.


Not a hanging garden by any chance?


----------



## biggs682 (6 Sep 2016)

Here you go


----------



## pawl (6 Sep 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Here you go
> 
> View attachment 142868


M


Breakfast ? Wear is the fried bread Black pud fried egg and bacon Oh I forgot the baked beans.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2016)

That's it, I'll shut up now. Other-homeward-bound, after one last ascent of col de Rousset this morning. 2935 miles done in seven weeks. Time to work now.


----------



## Andy_R (6 Sep 2016)




----------



## macp (7 Sep 2016)

Could not see the brand but the owner told me it dates from 1958.


----------



## Big Dave laaa (7 Sep 2016)

TOB stage 4 Rhydtalog


----------



## bonsaibilly (7 Sep 2016)




----------



## PeteXXX (7 Sep 2016)

It must be a Bridleway.. It's full of horses!


----------



## Mojonaut (8 Sep 2016)

Pitsford by the sea: was a bit breezy out there today


----------



## Big Dave laaa (8 Sep 2016)

Top of Moel y Gaer looking out to the Clwydians


----------



## User19783 (8 Sep 2016)

Rip
Due to be demolished.





Edit

More photos here

*The Rail Enthusiast thread*


----------



## Spartak (9 Sep 2016)

The 5 man breakaway in yesterday's ToB stage, just approaching the Sprint point at Pucklechurch.


----------



## Mojonaut (9 Sep 2016)

Change of scenery, for me at least and a perfect shelter from the wind, Harlestone Firs nr Northampton


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Sep 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> Change of scenery, for me at least and a perfect shelter from the wind, Harlestone Firs nr Northampton
> 
> View attachment 143337



A friend of mine broke his collar bone in The Firs last week. He was a tad to enthusiastic on one of the jumps....


----------



## Elybazza61 (9 Sep 2016)

Ride with the better half to Downham Mkt in the sunshine.


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Sep 2016)

User19783 said:


> Rip
> Due to be demolished.
> View attachment 143222
> 
> ...



I'd love to buy an old signal box and convert it to living accommodation, I really like the industrial look and heritage of this type of building.

Such a shame.


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Sep 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> A friend of mine broke his collar bone in The Firs last week. He was a tad to enthusiastic on one of the jumps....


Ooh that sounds nasty. 

I'm a bit old to be wanting broken bones so tend to be over cautious (aka slow old git) my mate lost it on a tree root, took it with good humour though and no damage to the bike


----------



## AM1 (10 Sep 2016)

Had a run out on the old 26" MTB today and found this, not sure if the 'Unsafe Structure' is the wooden gate that has been erected to stop people from walking over the bridge that has collapsed or the small bridge beyond it which is also 'Unsafe'


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2016)

Ho hum. Back to a Devon autumn, but at least I've been out on the bike. It was hard leaving the other home on Tuesday - this was the view of home I walked away from:


----------



## robjh (10 Sep 2016)

At the Madonna di Ghisallo sanctuary today, above Lake Como. The chapel and neighbouring monument are dedicated to cyclists and cycling


----------



## JtB (10 Sep 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Ho hum. Back to a Devon autumn, but at least I've been out on the bike. It was hard leaving the other home on Tuesday - this was the view of home I walked away from:


Will miss the regular photos from Romeyer.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Will miss the regular photos from Romeyer.


I'm back right at the end of October, so will be hoping that the autumnal colours are still around - I'll be snapping away if they are.


----------



## Diggs (11 Sep 2016)

No cycling this weekend, I took the Diglets (and my dad) to Woodfest, a National Trust festival in the middle of Hatfield Forest. Camping, music, beer, the great outdoors, what could be better?


----------



## madferret (11 Sep 2016)




----------



## bonsaibilly (11 Sep 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (12 Sep 2016)

What can I say


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Sep 2016)

Out on Dartmoor at the weekend heading from Plymouth to the Teign Valley, glorious Devon countryside.


----------



## Faustino (12 Sep 2016)

Last week it was up to 45.5 celsius according to my car so I'm going to enjoy the plummeting temps this week. Tomorrow is going to be down to 24 celsius so it'll be a pleasure to revisit these places


----------



## Old Steve (12 Sep 2016)

The river at Shoreham with a nice bridge to cycle over.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Sep 2016)

Been away for 10 days with no internet but with my camera.

Some of my favourite and edited photos from our 10 day motor home adventure


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Sep 2016)

From the Coton cycle path 10 minutes ago


----------



## numbnuts (13 Sep 2016)

In the garden this morning at O8:00


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2016)

Steve the monkey having his breakfast


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Sep 2016)

And from today's first ride out on the new Travers DRITi FrankenBike






Which lasted all of 2.3 miles from home before this......


----------



## Gez73 (14 Sep 2016)

Had my own (very very very) mini Transcontinental moment today. Hope he made it home.


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Sep 2016)

Passing stoners: "Wow! It looks like a game! (Have you got a Playstation?)"


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Sep 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (15 Sep 2016)




----------



## Nigel182 (16 Sep 2016)

Out with the Retro Bike couldn't resist had to use the Retro Bike Shed.


----------



## clid61 (16 Sep 2016)

Pub stop on way home from Blackpool


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Sep 2016)

The Guildhall, Northampton.


----------



## Kip67 (17 Sep 2016)

Natures start line for the Bouglie hill climb over to Lochranza - Isle of Arran


----------



## Bariton (17 Sep 2016)

Quick break in Arnside before pressing on to complete a 25 mile round trip


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Sep 2016)

Tonight's moon


----------



## TeeShot (17 Sep 2016)

Out and about in Cheshire today


----------



## bonsaibilly (17 Sep 2016)

How strange, it was almost exactly the same here!


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2016)

This was taken Thursday night.


----------



## madferret (18 Sep 2016)




----------



## pawl (18 Sep 2016)

TeeShot said:


> Out and about in Cheshire today
> View attachment 144332





Quick move kit, there's a car coming.


----------



## AM1 (18 Sep 2016)

Anyone fancy a double lolly?


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Sep 2016)

Foggy Morning, The Old Coach Road & New Bike


----------



## shouldbeinbed (19 Sep 2016)

Last of the summer bees






Phone shot


----------



## madferret (19 Sep 2016)

AM1 said:


> Anyone fancy a double lolly?



I went past there on Saturday, I was lost and it confused me as I always thought that it was in New Mills.


----------



## Globalti (19 Sep 2016)

Fuzzy photo taken by my buddy on Twiston Lane, near Downham, Sunday 18 September: A superb road in an area I haven't explored much.


----------



## AM1 (19 Sep 2016)

madferret said:


> I went past there on Saturday, I was lost and it confused me as I always thought that it was in New Mills.



It's the factory that's in New Mills, this is where all the goodies end up before being shipped out


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Sep 2016)

Not my photo


----------



## Alex H (20 Sep 2016)

Bassin de Saint Ferréol - source of one of the top-up streams for the Canal du Midi.

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-689#post-4473728

The water should be over my head.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2016)

Taken in our garden this morning


----------



## robjh (20 Sep 2016)

Coffee break this morning at the Sella Pass in the Dolomites.


----------



## TeeShot (21 Sep 2016)

Yesterday's ride on a sun drenched Great Orme


----------



## RoubaixCube (21 Sep 2016)

Slow cooked beef brisket (12 hours i've been told) with BBQ wings & fries with some onions. Orchard pig cider which is a nice kind of mild






My friend on the other hand.

Babyrack ribs, Quarter chicken & Chicken wings.






The ribs tasted as good as they looked and the meat was just falling off the bone. -- all the meat is slow cooked/grilled over a wood fire.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Sep 2016)

Afternoon tea at the Oil Can Café, Hepworth.

And also at the Oil Can Café:


----------



## Alex H (22 Sep 2016)

Roundabout Art - Revel, Haute-Garonne


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Sep 2016)

Cocktails!


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Sep 2016)

A rhino in town


----------



## wheresthetorch (23 Sep 2016)

Rustington beach at sunset.


----------



## Goggs (23 Sep 2016)

Night-time in Saint-Remy-de-Provence..






Not my bike.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Sep 2016)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 144994
> 
> Cocktails!


Is that a blue lagoon?


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Sep 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Is that a blue lagoon?



It's an electric iced tea - vodka, Bacardi, gin and blue curacao, lemon and lemonade. I can recommend them!


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Sep 2016)

From last night





And my favs from the last 3 weeks, saving the best til last
https://johnclimber.com/2016/09/23/photos-what-i-took-over-the-last-3-weeks/


----------



## Spokesmann (24 Sep 2016)

Three Worksop built Sun bikes from 1962, 65 and 68...


----------



## Dark46 (24 Sep 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Not my photo


Is that a new speed camera site?


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Sep 2016)

Liverpool


----------



## Johnners (25 Sep 2016)

Severn Bridge, from Friday 23rd Sept.


----------



## CycleD (25 Sep 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (25 Sep 2016)

My Lauf'ing stock of Travers Bikes






CX/Gravel (DRITi with Grit fork), XC (29er with Trail Racer), Bike Packer (29er+ with Carbonara fork) & 5" Fat Bike (Bat Fastard with Carbonara fork)


----------



## Mojonaut (25 Sep 2016)

First ride on new toy (Farley 5)


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Sep 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> First ride on new toy (Farley 5)
> 
> View attachment 145472



Nice, bet it to a beach and some sand dunes as soon as you can


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2016)

Taken early yesterday am as some geese were in flight


----------



## Mrs M (26 Sep 2016)

From yesterday's ride out.
What at you lookin' at, keep moovin'


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2016)

Breakfast


----------



## Cycleops (27 Sep 2016)

What's that Martin? The latest choco breakfast cereal? I'm a bit out of touch here, but we do get most Kellogg's stuff, even Waitrose. My own favourite is their essential fruit muesli.


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Sep 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2016)

Cycleops said:


> What's that Martin? The latest choco breakfast cereal? I'm a bit out of touch here, but we do get most Kellogg's stuff, even Waitrose. My own favourite is their essential fruit muesli.



They were heavily reduced so we thought we would give them a try , like you I would prefer muesli but you have to try there things


----------



## clid61 (28 Sep 2016)

Visited rose bikes in Munich today , and bought hundreds of bikes !


----------



## bonsaibilly (28 Sep 2016)




----------



## Mojonaut (28 Sep 2016)

Second outing for the Farley, 30 miles of local bridleways and near perfect weather


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2016)

http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_150818_zpsvd5x0k1k.jpg.html]

[/URL] I do like a good door I do. Right next door is another good one
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_150847_zpsqmlovkps.jpg.html]

[/URL]
With a frankly glorious set of heffalumps.
http://s1221.photobucket.com/user/muldoon72/media/IMG_20160928_150854_zpsbzbfnlmo.jpg.html]

[/URL]
This door belongs to the Worshipful Company of Cutlers
From wiki: The Cutlers' Company Arms have been in use since 1476. Its current Elephant and Castle crest was granted in 1622: this features two elephants and three crossed-swords, a helmet and a smaller elephant and castle.

The elephant and castle crest gave rise to a pub of the same name on the site of an old cutlers' inn at Newington South London, which in turn gave its name to the well-known area Elephant and Castle, which is down the road from where I live, but I never knew that. You live and learn.


----------



## Mojonaut (29 Sep 2016)

From yesterdays ride this wonderful old Oak tree (infrared)


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)

Before



After

Bike packed back into the original box for the trip home tomorrow...


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)

booze and cake said:


> The elephant and castle crest gave rise to a pub of the same name on the site of an old cutlers' inn at Newington South London, which in turn gave its name to the well-known area Elephant and Castle, which is down the road from where I live, but I never knew that. You live and learn.



I used to live quite close to there, in Bermondsey...


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2016)

3narf said:


> I used to live quite close to there, in Bermondsey...



Its all change in Elephant and Castle these days, we go the wrong way round the roundabout now, and northbound there's an expensive twisty lane slaloming between the bus stop and the pavement with traffic light phasing so long the council will soon be charging us rent to wait there


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2016)

A piece of cycle art


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2016)

From the ride to a rehearsal tonight


----------



## Gez73 (29 Sep 2016)

Made me smile on commute home today.


----------



## 3narf (29 Sep 2016)

booze and cake said:


> Its all change in Elephant and Castle these days, we go the wrong way round the roundabout now, and northbound there's an expensive twisty lane slaloming between the bus stop and the pavement with traffic light phasing so long the council will soon be charging us rent to wait there



 Have they put orbital roundabouts in, like Hatton Cross?


----------



## clid61 (30 Sep 2016)

Not today but but Tuesday, I stood on the small foot bridge over ravine to take this , I'm not keen on heights:/


----------



## Mrs M (1 Oct 2016)

A nice rainbow at the start of my ride today


----------



## Goggs (1 Oct 2016)

Does last night count? Palais du Papes, Avignon, France..


----------



## apb (1 Oct 2016)

Scotland's new bridge. Near enough.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2016)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## bonsaibilly (1 Oct 2016)




----------



## matiz (2 Oct 2016)

]sandsfoot overlooking Portland harbour


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

This is a Praying Mantis sheltering on our terrace from the current thunderstorm..


----------



## Mrs M (2 Oct 2016)

Mr M has man flu 
Not a good start to our week off.
Made him a steak pie and paprika chips as he's lying in bed feeling sorry for himself.
This should make him feel better 
Or finish him off


----------



## Haitch (2 Oct 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 146275
> Mr M has man flu
> Not a good start to our week off.
> Made him a steak pie and paprika chips as he's lying in bed feeling sorry for himself.
> ...



Photos like this really shouldn't be allowed.


----------



## Alex H (2 Oct 2016)

clid61 said:


> View attachment 145968
> Not today but but Tuesday, I stood on the small foot bridge over ravine to take this , I'm not keen on heights:/



That would be this one  I don't know if it's changed in 35 years, but you could see through the wooden slats to the long drop below


----------



## Alex H (2 Oct 2016)

Rastafarian donkey


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Oct 2016)

Cygnets on the River Foss


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2016)

Stinkhorn.......


----------



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2016)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 146314
> 
> 
> Stinkhorn.......



@PeteXXX are you sure ????


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Oct 2016)

Pork Hill near Tavistock, this morning. Someone nicked the sun this afternoon though. Brrr.


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Pork Hill near Tavistock, this morning. Someone nicked the sun this afternoon though. Brrr.



Excellent! You could do things with this too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Oct 2016)

Cold but nice conditions for setting out on a big ride this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> Excellent! You could do things with this too.


Like get horizon level, for a start...


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Like get horizon level, for a start...



It is level.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> It is level.


It is if I tilt my laptop ever so slightly to the right.

Actually, if it is out, it's only by 1 degree, or maybe less, but I'm not sure if the actual horizon was level anyway. Dartmoor is, in fact, tilted from north to south. Strange but true.


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

Sorry, I don't see that. The range of hills in the distance is where I'd set my level at and it looks perfect from where I'm sitting. Step away from the monitor & you'll see.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> @PeteXXX are you sure ????


Yep... Certainty not a breakfast mushroom!


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

I was thinking more along the lines of adding an ND Grad and adjusting the contrast & warmth slightly. Framing could also be a bit tighter. I could show you if you'd like.


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

Very hung-over today and it's been raining cats & dogs all day so I thought I'd give the bike a good wash. She scrubs up pretty well I think..


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Oct 2016)

Leaving this mornings overnight bivi spot I couldn't resist snapping this scene just after sun rise.


----------



## Goggs (2 Oct 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Leaving this mornings overnight bivi spot I couldn't resist snapping this scene just after sun rise.



That's gorgeous!


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Oct 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (2 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> That's gorgeous!



Thank you


----------



## matiz (3 Oct 2016)

Bowleaze cove weymouth


----------



## Alex H (3 Oct 2016)

Vacant wasp's nest I've just removed from our bread oven (that's being demolished)

About 40cm across


----------



## Goggs (3 Oct 2016)

Avignon with Mont Ventoux in the distance..


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Oct 2016)

Soon to be 4 (5 off you count the phone camera)


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2016)

Nearly that time of the year again.


----------



## Goggs (3 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Nearly that time of the year again.
> 
> View attachment 146505



Boo! Hiss!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Oct 2016)

Mallorca.


----------



## matiz (4 Oct 2016)

Morning ride up Portland beach Rd past chesil bank


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Oct 2016)

apb said:


> View attachment 146144
> 
> 
> Scotland's new bridge. Near enough.


Did you bunny hop the last bit?


----------



## EasyPeez (4 Oct 2016)

Afternoon commute past The Deep, Hull.


----------



## simon.r (4 Oct 2016)

Sunset and moorhen...and random blue dot that appeared in all 4 photos I took at about the same time.


----------



## Goggs (4 Oct 2016)

Autumn has arrived. Excellent!


----------



## booze and cake (4 Oct 2016)

Site of the Tyburn Tree near Marble Arch, a place for public hangings for nearly 600 years.
http://www.history.co.uk/study-topics/history-of-london/marble-arch-and-public-executions
'Still water' bronze horse head sculpture in the background. Nearby I also snapped David Bruer Weil's 'Brothers' in the lovely autumnal sunshine


----------



## clid61 (5 Oct 2016)

Alex H said:


> That would be this one  I don't know if it's changed in 35 years, but you could see through the wooden slats to the long drop below
> 
> View attachment 146280


That's the one ! Last time,(before last week), was 45 years ago as a fearless child. I couldn't tell you if it's changed , I didn't look down


----------



## Goggs (5 Oct 2016)




----------



## EasyPeez (5 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


>


Wow, idyllic. Where's this?


----------



## Goggs (5 Oct 2016)

It's about 3km outside Saint-Remy-de-Provence. This is along the path we walk the dogs so we pass it more or less every day.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2016)

Early 600 front mechanism


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


>


I hate you


----------



## Goggs (5 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Early 600 front mechanism
> 
> View attachment 146707



When I was a teenager I owned a Benotto that had this exact groupset. I could shift gears telepathically it was so smooth. I miss that bike. I won a few races on it.



bonsaibilly said:


> I hate you



Can you see the Anarchy symbol in it?


----------



## Alex H (6 Oct 2016)

Electric car charging point at our local HyperU. I would have perhaps expected this in somewhere like Paris or Bordeaux, but Saint Junien only has a population of 12,500. Although I have seen a car plugged in, once.


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> When I was a teenager I owned a Benotto that had this exact groupset. I could shift gears telepathically it was so smooth. I miss that bike. I won a few races on it.


I had a Benotto for a while. Lovely bike. Nothing fancy - it wasn't Columbus or anything, not marked as anything in particular, and it was no lightweight, but it was a lovely thing to ride - and looked dead cool for a bonus.


----------



## jack smith (6 Oct 2016)

First Proper ride since last June for me on a brand new bike and I loved it! Made the move to 28c specialised turbo tyres and I'm never going back!


----------



## Goggs (6 Oct 2016)

swee'pea99 said:


> I had a Benotto for a while. Lovely bike. Nothing fancy - it wasn't Columbus or anything, not marked as anything in particular, and it was no lightweight, but it was a lovely thing to ride - and looked dead cool for a bonus.



My bike was the full Columbus triple-butted affair. It was in a sort of gold colour. Although I loved the groupset it had its quirks. Instead of a regular 600 stem & seat post it had 600 aero. That stuff looked great but the stem quickly lost its angled cap for adjustment (blu-tac to the rescue) and more severely the seat post had an aero profile for the top two-thirds. I wasn't quite tall enough to raise it enough so that the profiled part was fully exposed and so water could collect around the top & seep through into the seat tube and then down to the bottom bracket. Couple that with the heart-shaped cutout underneath the bottom bracket & it was a recipe for disaster. Shimano equipped the BB with a plastic sleeve for such purposes but Japanese & Italian crafts men used different rulers, or something. I must've replaced the BB two or three times at least. 

Still a fabulous bike though. Very comfortable and very fast. Then I left school, discovered cars, girls & fags. The rest is history. 

I should do a write-up on the Flying Scot I owned. That was a beautiful bike too.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

No need to say much


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2016)

biggs682 said:


> No need to say much
> 
> View attachment 146784


Other than its upside-down


----------



## sotkayak (6 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Mallorca.
> View attachment 146521


That is magnificent.


----------



## Spartak (6 Oct 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (6 Oct 2016)

This morning #CameraPhone


----------



## Strathlubnaig (6 Oct 2016)

sotkayak said:


> That is magnificent.


it's a fantastic place for a few excellent rides, hilly or flatter


----------



## grecinos (7 Oct 2016)

On my way to a mountain bike excursion, I found this little critter...


----------



## matiz (7 Oct 2016)

Breezy day on the seafront and the grrockles have all gone home.


----------



## simon.r (7 Oct 2016)

Going tubeless...


----------



## bonsaibilly (7 Oct 2016)

My my, that's a big organ...


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Oct 2016)

rualexander said:


> Couple of B&W from todays ride around Loch Katrine in the Trossachs.
> View attachment 142664
> View attachment 142666


beautiful photos....are you a pro?


----------



## Grant Fondo (7 Oct 2016)

matiz said:


> View attachment 146850
> Breezy day on the seafront and the grrockles have all gone home.


agree, they have...but just wait until next easter!


----------



## Goggs (8 Oct 2016)

I've been very busy at work all week driving a Ferrari so I haven't been able to shoot anything new unfortunately. Still, in the evenings it's given me the opportunityto revisit some of my recent shots and tweak them a bit. This shot has been quite popular but I found the sky in the original to be a bit jarring to my eye so here it is with the sky removed and in a wallpaper-friendly 16:9 ratio..






Next week (hopefully) I'll post some pictures of my new (old) Ferrari. Have a great weekend.


----------



## mickle (8 Oct 2016)




----------



## ChrisEyles (8 Oct 2016)

grecinos said:


> On my way to a mountain bike excursion, I found this little critter...
> 
> View attachment 146829


 @grecinos that's not little, that made me choke on my cornflakes! Hope you managed to bunny hop him successfully  

With the evenings drawing in already I'm starting to find I'm retreating into the shed a bit more instead of going out on the bike... Is it wrong to be looking forward to next Summer already?! Oh well, at least it's always nice to have a few little projects on the go - here are a couple I finished a little while ago, a little hedgehog key holder for Mrs Chris and a keyring (courtesy of the MTB I'm doing up at the moment) for me.


----------



## madferret (8 Oct 2016)

Couple from Planet X earlier in the week.


----------



## simon.r (8 Oct 2016)

The library at Nottingham Uni (Jubilee campus):






Incidentally, I think I'm right in saying that a fair chunk of this campus occupies the same area that was once the Raleigh factory.


----------



## Cycleops (9 Oct 2016)

@madferret What an I incredible piece of cycling history.


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Oct 2016)




----------



## Spokesmann (9 Oct 2016)

Out on the gate today...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Oct 2016)

madferret said:


> Couple from Planet X earlier in the week


Barnsley, or Sheffield?

Looking, more or less, due east, from Penistone Hill Country Park (Haworth) this morning
An early arrival, for the 'Withins' fell-race
We went 'out' alongside the hedgerow, on the left, up onto the distant hills







And,part of the 'back' along this section of the 'Millenium Way (map below pic) but towards the camera
'http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2266480

We did pass Heathcliffes house!!!
Our view, as we approached http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/617570


----------



## JtB (9 Oct 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Out on the gate today...


That looks a huge bike to me.


----------



## madferret (9 Oct 2016)

View of Manchester from Hartshead Pike


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> That looks a huge bike to me.



25" frame


----------



## madferret (9 Oct 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Barnsley, or Sheffield?



Sheffield. Was impressed with the place and will no doubt be back, hopefully for good reasons!


----------



## Mrs M (9 Oct 2016)

Victoria Park in Glasgow.
When my dad was a young boy he lived nearby, this is where he learned to swim


----------



## rualexander (9 Oct 2016)

Grant Fondo said:


> beautiful photos....are you a pro?


No, very much an amateur. Thanks for the compliment though.


----------



## bonsaibilly (9 Oct 2016)




----------



## freiston (9 Oct 2016)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 146794


These are the sort of roads I like to cycle on


----------



## freiston (9 Oct 2016)

One from today. I usually host by flickr but couldn't upload due to time-out error. Hopefully this will work instead.


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Oct 2016)

Kirroughtree
















It's early October


----------



## slowwww (10 Oct 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> My my, that's a big organ...
> View attachment 146913



Kings Cambridge?


----------



## matiz (10 Oct 2016)

Riding up Preston beach Rd looking at isle of Portland.


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2016)

Tidied up my overgrown  flower bed this afternoon.
Then liberated some plants that looked a bit sad in pots and stuck them in the ground, will see what happens


----------



## bonsaibilly (10 Oct 2016)

slowwww said:


> Kings Cambridge?



Exeter Cathedral.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (10 Oct 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (10 Oct 2016)

Archie





Canada Geese


----------



## velociraptarian (10 Oct 2016)

Ride out today


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Oct 2016)

I found all the gold today :O)


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Oct 2016)

Tonight's waxing gibbous moon


----------



## PenttitheFinn (10 Oct 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Archie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will take your word for them being Canada Geese, but the Canada's around the East Coast don't fly very far from their home pond. At the moment Pink Foot Geese and Brent Geese are arriving in their thousands on the East Coast.


----------



## Goggs (10 Oct 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Archie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That shot of Archie is a cracker!


----------



## matiz (11 Oct 2016)

A ride round Weymouth harbour


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Oct 2016)

PenttitheFinn said:


> I will take your word for them being Canada Geese, but the Canada's around the East Coast don't fly very far from their home pond. At the moment Pink Foot Geese and Brent Geese are arriving in their thousands on the East Coast.



Definitely Canada Geese, here they are this morning getting ready to rumble


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Oct 2016)

Goggs said:


> That shot of Archie is a cracker!



Many thanks, I'm quite chuffed as it was only taken on my tiny pocket camera and just one of the shots from the multi shot mode (with a little editing)


----------



## Mrs M (11 Oct 2016)

Three amigos, domestic geese (I think), very friendly


----------



## bonsaibilly (11 Oct 2016)

Pink footed geese, I'll wager. 

The middle one looks like she's having a gander!


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Oct 2016)

This is how the boss of the Stobart Group gets between his sites. I wonder what the CO2 emissions tax on a helicopter over a car is?


----------



## Chappy (12 Oct 2016)

Stopped off at the Humble Cat Cafe today after a 60 mile mid week ride.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Oct 2016)




----------



## jowwy (13 Oct 2016)

Sun set from the back of our cruiseship last week


----------



## mick1836 (13 Oct 2016)

bloody






here in



ALL day


----------



## matiz (13 Oct 2016)

Waiting to cross the town bridge


----------



## Katherine (13 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> I found all the gold today :O)



What a stunning picture. Are you going to put a print of it on your wall?


----------



## PenttitheFinn (13 Oct 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Pink footed geese, I'll wager.
> 
> The middle one looks like she's having a gander!


Sorry they are Greylag Geese, despite having pink feet


----------



## jowwy (14 Oct 2016)

Looking out across the rooftops of lisbon


----------



## madferret (14 Oct 2016)

not the best start to the day, would cycle every day, but 50 mile trans pennine round trip isn't really doable in winter


----------



## mythste (14 Oct 2016)

Can't believe how close this little fella let me get, fluttering from the bush to my panniers and back for a good ten minutes.

Before sh!tting on my saddle and flying off. 

Arse.


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Oct 2016)

Forecast said cloud everywhere today, but its been sunny here for most of the day, too good a chance to miss. So a bridleway/field trip to Pitsford res. on the fatty.


----------



## stearman65 (14 Oct 2016)

Finally got my Ice trike & Dahon Ciao loaded into my van.


----------



## Spokesmann (15 Oct 2016)

Out on the big Corsa...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2016)

had a bit of an off the other other day....


----------



## Mrs M (15 Oct 2016)

Strathlubnaig said:


> had a bit of an off the other other day....
> View attachment 147919



Hope you're ok, the bike's clearly not


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Oct 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Hope you're ok, the bike's clearly not


Thanks, bruised and bashed, lucky really, the bollard took the hit at 39km/h, along with the bike. Ordered a new fork, Rose Bikes give you 50% off forks in the first 6 years even after a crash, still hurts though (the price I mean)


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Oct 2016)

First trip up on Dartmoor on the "new" bike, feeling totally like a kid with an ace new toy


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Oct 2016)

The Old Coach Road


----------



## Houthakker (15 Oct 2016)

Lytham, getting towards



sunset


----------



## Renmurew (15 Oct 2016)

Enjoying the late summer sunshine


----------



## shouldbeinbed (15 Oct 2016)

kinda like take you children into work day


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (15 Oct 2016)

The grounds of Mount St Bernard Abbey Leicestershire.
Very peaceful.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2016)

End of my road earlier this evening:


----------



## Mrs M (16 Oct 2016)

Undercooked "cooked chicken"  
The bit in the middle of the picture is practically raw!


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Oct 2016)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 148053
> Undercooked "cooked chicken"
> The bit in the middle of the picture is practically raw!


Have you returned it to M&S ?


----------



## Mrs M (16 Oct 2016)

Hill Wimp said:


> Have you returned it to M&S ?


No, it's in the fridge as evidence.
I've emailed them and if I don't get a reply may drop exhibit A off at the food standards agency tomorrow, it's near work.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Oct 2016)

I think that's worth at least a crate of their finest champers for your silence


----------



## potsy (16 Oct 2016)




----------



## matiz (16 Oct 2016)

Fun on the beach today


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Oct 2016)




----------



## shouldbeinbed (16 Oct 2016)

Knackered Neville


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Oct 2016)

Today's ride just after the rain


----------



## madferret (16 Oct 2016)

Ted enjoying a stick




Autumn is here.


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Oct 2016)

Fluffy


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Oct 2016)

Methley Hall South Lodge
HunGate

The hall is long gone, due mainly to mining subsidence, but 2 of the gate-lodges remain




http://www.methley-village.com/methley_hall.html


----------



## furball (16 Oct 2016)

Mrs M said:


> No, it's in the fridge as evidence.
> I've emailed them and if I don't get a reply may drop exhibit A off at the food standards agency tomorrow, it's near work.


Are you share its not just brown meat you are looking at? 
If you want it looking at you need to take it to Environmental Health not the Food Standards Agency. The Food Standards Agency won't do anything (apart from maybe passing it on to Environmental Health). The fewer hands that touch it the better.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Oct 2016)

furball said:


> Are you share its not just brown meat you are looking at?
> If you want it looking at you need to take it to Environmental Health not the Food Standards Agency. The Food Standards Agency won't do anything (apart from maybe passing it on to Environmental Health). The fewer hands that touch it the better.


No, it's definitely not just brown meat, it's raw jelly like rawness 
The picture doesn't do it justice as to how undercooked it actually is.
Thanks for the info


----------



## Mojonaut (17 Oct 2016)

After yesterdays rain, today I've been mostly riding through mud (and loving it).


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Oct 2016)

The Mersey Tunnel


----------



## matiz (18 Oct 2016)

Pelican of London,although it wisely spends most of the time in Weymouth.


----------



## clid61 (18 Oct 2016)

Chappy said:


> Stopped off at the Humble Cat Cafe today after a 60 mile mid week ride.


That cup and saucer is ace!


----------



## sotkayak (19 Oct 2016)

Isle of Kerrera ,Argyll -My wife on the zig zag road down to Barnabuck croft and bay ,with Mull across the Firth of Lorn (taken 7 days ago....)..



DSCF2523 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Oct 2016)




----------



## fossyant (19 Oct 2016)

JohnClimber said:


>



Argh. My eyes. I hate gnomes with a passion


----------



## matiz (21 Oct 2016)

Nice day for a walk round the swannery.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Oct 2016)

From this evening


----------



## john59 (21 Oct 2016)

I fell asleep counting these today!


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2016)

Gee gee inspecting my new to me steed.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 Oct 2016)

Bourn, again.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Oct 2016)

Today's workplace. He's not the Messiah, he's just a naughty boy...


----------



## simon.r (22 Oct 2016)

Back on an MTB ( https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/getting-back-into-mtbing.208923/#post-4523004 ) and loving seeing sights like this again:


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Oct 2016)

This mornings ride in North Wales
#EscapeTheTrailCentre


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2016)

Sorry, but this was last Sunday, the last time I had a camera with me (not just my Phone)

Mexborough Arms
Scholey Hill
Newmarket Lane
Methley
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3915735

Closed for the past couple of years, after a fire & the death of the Land Lady (who was there, for 30years +)







DoveCote
Park Farm
HunGate
Methley

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1592297





Cottage
HunGate


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Oct 2016)

A few more from today


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Oct 2016)




----------



## Sara_H (23 Oct 2016)

Took these two best pals for a stroll round Longshaw.


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Oct 2016)

Having a general sepia toned day...


----------



## matiz (23 Oct 2016)

Blowing hard today,kitesurfers having fun


----------



## ianrauk (23 Oct 2016)

Coulsdon in Surrey at about 8.45 this morning


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Oct 2016)

Coprinus Comatus the Shaggy Ink Cap mushroom


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Oct 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Today's workplace. He's not the Messiah, he's just a naughty boy...


Exeter?


----------



## bonsaibilly (24 Oct 2016)

Spending the week in a tent on Anglesey


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Exeter?


Yup. I've done dozens and dozens of concerts there, and still get a kick out of playing there.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2016)

Next week I'll be "popping to the shops" in the Alps, but for now, this will have to do...


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Oct 2016)

Today's "photo a day"


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Oct 2016)

Cornus alba


----------



## robjh (27 Oct 2016)




----------



## booze and cake (27 Oct 2016)

Zombie Apocalypse!


----------



## bonsaibilly (28 Oct 2016)

A rash purchase, but then I've always wanted one...


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Oct 2016)

Out today enjoying the mild autumn air...


----------



## Biff600 (29 Oct 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (29 Oct 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2016)

A quick lunchtime spin in an autumnal Dartmoor:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2016)

Two photos actually (& a bit of background to one)

*1st *
The original sign (which I thought was long lost), in the 'Bluebell Inn' at Wentbridge, on (pre-bypass bridge) ;'Great North Road'
http://www.bluebellwentbridge.co.uk/index.html

*


*
I took SWMBO/'management' & daughter out for tea this evening, & we went there (it was that, or 'Cross-Keys' at Hillam - near Monk Fryston)
It predates the days of post/stage-coaching, & survives (albeit rebuilt, in parts) to this day

*Location;* http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/225074
The orange road, & the yellow to the south, heading back to the A1, are the route of the 'GNR' (rejoins A1, to the north, by the mast, at Westfield Lane)

However, pre-1830s, it did follow a different aligment out of the village to the north, if you look at the map, there's a bridleway heading east, -by the Church - that's Jackson Lane, the pre 1830 climb




*2nd *
Afterwards, & on the short journey up the A1, to FerryBridge, & the M62 back home, it was decided to call at ASDA - Glasshoughton, for a few things
Whilst perusing the books/magazines, I spotted this, so it went in the basket
I'll start it tonight, when I go to bed


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Oct 2016)

American cemetery, Madingley Hill
















Donald Turnipseed, what a lovely name.


----------



## Big foot (30 Oct 2016)

matiz said:


> Fun on the beach today
> View attachment 148070
> View attachment 148070



Was a good day, I'm in Puddletown Matiz ☺


----------



## steveindenmark (30 Oct 2016)

Lovely 50km ride in Denmark today.


----------



## john59 (30 Oct 2016)

Great Grey Owl.


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Oct 2016)

Some from today


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 Oct 2016)

Wow! @john59 I guess that one must have been captive? That's a cracking shot. 

Here's mine from yesterday's ride. Saw plenty of oystercatchers and a seal on a sand dune too but the camera phone wasn't up to that.


----------



## Biff600 (30 Oct 2016)

If only !!!!


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Oct 2016)

Autumn morning sun...


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2016)

Nearly home, and I've arrived in psychedelia...


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2016)




----------



## clid61 (1 Nov 2016)

Fettling from 9 to single


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2016)

It's that time of year...


----------



## clid61 (2 Nov 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Some from today


Is that Rivington?


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2016)

This morning, outside my house...


----------



## JtB (2 Nov 2016)

Hmm that odd, I can no-longer see the photos on my Android mobile that @briantrumpet embeds in his posts, just the text


----------



## matiz (2 Nov 2016)

Same here only text visible on @briantrumpets posts and @JohnClimber his last pic is invisible too.


----------



## clid61 (2 Nov 2016)

Someone broke the internet !


----------



## GJT (2 Nov 2016)

Same here - can't see latest pics on iPad, but can still see older posts.


----------



## Smithbat (2 Nov 2016)

Riverside walk on my way to work this morning.


----------



## Crackle (2 Nov 2016)

Recent one. Just on the phone but a beautiful autumn morning, with the dog heading off to investigat a boat that had been blown off its anchorage. Re-floated on the next high tide.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2016)

User3094 said:


> Topsham?


Yup!


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2016)

GJT said:


> Same here - can't see latest pics on iPad, but can still see older posts.


And me. But if I check the html, it's all present and correct.


----------



## JtB (2 Nov 2016)

clid61 said:


> Someone broke the internet !


Well I hope they fix it soon because I like Mr Trumpet's photos. They capture an essence of "freedom" that I shall be looking for when I retire.


----------



## john59 (2 Nov 2016)

Hadlow Road, Willaston.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2016)

If you can see it, Mr Trumpet has been out on his bike again, with some corking light...






The whole set, as ever, is at https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com 
I hope I haven't broken that too. It's my last week here till February, so I'm making the most of it. Do subscribe if you'd like to be notified of new posts...


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Nov 2016)

Small spinney at Pitsford Reservoir


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2016)

matiz said:


> Same here only text visible on @briantrumpets posts and @JohnClimber his last pic is invisible too.


Still like that for me. @admin got any clues? Who's the nerd here? Curiously my more recent one is showing...


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Nov 2016)

clid61 said:


> Is that Rivington?



Yes, the Dog Kennel downhill


----------



## Goggs (2 Nov 2016)

Coucher de Soleil sur les Alpilles..


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Nov 2016)

Trade Show today


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Nov 2016)

CarlP said:


> View attachment 142026
> 
> 
> I'm not sure but I think these are Eurasion Coots. Taken today in Delft.



I knew that was going to be Delft before I scrolled down and read it,
Mind you I was cribbed up to the fact you've been in the Netherlands by earlier pics. A very pretty town.(well the centrum is....)


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Nov 2016)

I certainly count myself lucky - my house is bottom left in this photo...


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Nov 2016)

I've moved the banana plants inside this morning. Here's a bit of leaf detail.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Nov 2016)

Woolley Mill Lane
A partial 'hollow-way', it loops around the north-remnants of Woolley Dam, & rather nice house now!!, before joining the A61 Wakefield-Barnsley road

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/571515


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> I've moved the banana plants inside this morning.



Ah a fellow nana grower, moved mine also couple of days ago, left it too late for this Maurelli a few years back, this was its cross section.


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Nov 2016)

Todays ride on the fatty near Woodford Northants. along the Stanwick Lakes trail.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Nov 2016)

Just about to begin my first ride of this autumn with the wheel light in place...


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Nov 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2016)

Crazy colours at Cirque d'Archiane yesterday:


----------



## Smithbat (4 Nov 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> Todays ride on the fatty near Woodford Northants. along the Stanwick Lakes trail.
> 
> View attachment 150065


Mr S and I were looking at Stanwick lakes, is it suitable for a hybrid or mountain bikes only?

Ta in advance


----------



## Goggs (4 Nov 2016)

Photobucket seems to be down. Damn!


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2016)

The advantages of 60x zoom and image stabilisation... today, near Die...


----------



## Mojonaut (4 Nov 2016)

Smithbat said:


> Mr S and I were looking at Stanwick lakes, is it suitable for a hybrid or mountain bikes only?
> 
> Ta in advance



Its flat and a gritty surface, I've done a part section on a road bike, a cross bike would be fine, no probs for a hybrid or mtb


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Nov 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> The advantages of 60x zoom and image stabilisation... today, near Die...



Although the disadvantages of CA and lack of definition haven't gone away


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Nov 2016)

Dahlia Emory Paul. I cut 4 flowers of this size this morning. They're whoppers!


----------



## midlife (5 Nov 2016)

Blimey that's small bottle of wine 

Shaun


----------



## Goggs (5 Nov 2016)

I've been harvesting olives all week. I had no idea it was such a back-breaking job but I suppose what doesn't kill you.. This shot was actually taken yesterday afternoon with 28 trees to go. As you can see, a storm is on the way so it was a mad rush to get the job finished before the rains came. We made it, 300 trees in 4 days, just..


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> Although the disadvantages of CA and lack of definition haven't gone away


Indeed, though to get a shot like this at about 50m with a £200 camera is still extraordinary. All I had to do was to point and shoot.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2016)

A moody day today:


----------



## Goggs (5 Nov 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> A moody day today:



Yup, same here. More rain on the way and the temperature's going to drop like a stone next week. Joy of joys, now I can start wearing my fine Scottish wardrobe for the first time since leaving Scotland last year.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> Yup, same here. More rain on the way and the temperature's going to drop like a stone next week. Joy of joys, now I can start wearing my fine Scottish wardrobe for the first time since leaving Scotland last year.


I've had a good week (just one wet day at this time of year isn't bad), and as I trundle back to Devon tomorrow, I see that the forecast here is going a bit glaglagla. You might want to wear something under the kilt.


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Nov 2016)




----------



## biggs682 (5 Nov 2016)

A tree on fire


----------



## bonsaibilly (5 Nov 2016)




----------



## JohnClimber (5 Nov 2016)




----------



## Proto (5 Nov 2016)

Northern California


----------



## booze and cake (6 Nov 2016)

Mojonaut said:


> Ah a fellow nana grower, moved mine also couple of days ago, left it too late for this Maurelli a few years back, this was its cross section.
> 
> 
> View attachment 150063



I'm no banana grower, alas I don't even have a garden, but I cycled past this the other day and was pretty impressed by the size of it, biggest outdoor one I've seen in London. Is this majestic nana destined to die in the coming weeks as it looks a bit large to bring indoors?


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Nov 2016)

Autumnal ride...


----------



## matiz (6 Nov 2016)

Chilly round Radipole lake this morning.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> I'm no banana grower, alas I don't even have a garden, but I cycled past this the other day and was pretty impressed by the size of it, biggest outdoor one I've seen in London. Is this majestic nana destined to die in the coming weeks as it looks a bit large to bring indoors?




They might wrap the stems in something ( like bubble wrap and straw) to give them a winter coat, or they might just get away with not doing it if they have protection from most of the elements .
Any idea which way it's facing?


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2016)

Last one from here until February:






Back to Devon now to hibernate.


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Nov 2016)




----------



## Dan's Owd Man (6 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> They might wrap the stems in something ( like bubble wrap and straw) to give them a winter coat, or they might just get away with not doing it if they have protection from most of the elements .
> Any idea which way it's facing?


Google Earth has it facing SW.


----------



## Rustybucket (6 Nov 2016)

New Bike! Nearly got my set up 100%


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Nov 2016)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> Google Earth has it facing SW.




That'll be just about perfect then!


----------



## L Q (6 Nov 2016)

Portknockie harbour, blowing a hoolie. Just before I left for the 9hr journey back south.


----------



## booze and cake (7 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> They might wrap the stems in something ( like bubble wrap and straw) to give them a winter coat, or they might just get away with not doing it if they have protection from most of the elements .
> Any idea which way it's facing?



Cheers for the info Dave. Its sort of SW facing so may get a bit of shelter from the northern wind. I shall make sure I cycle past in once the real cold weather starts to see if the owners wrap it up or leave it to fend for itself.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Nov 2016)

Has to be my new to me cactus on my desk


----------



## GGJ (7 Nov 2016)

Oops, what's round the bend?...


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Nov 2016)

Ho hum. Back in Devon, and back to work tomorrow. At least the sun's out, but I won't quite get the same pleasure as being able to see the roof of my other house as in this panorama. Bloomin' 'eck, it still seems like a dream.






Incidentally, if you expand the photo, you can see the col de Rousset road just to the left of the cloud to the left of the shrub sticking into the sky. Just in case it's one you know. If you don't know it, it's worth the effort, up and down.


----------



## Goggs (7 Nov 2016)

The view north to Mont Ventoux and the start of the southern Alps from Notre-Dame de Beauregard, Orgon..


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> The view north to Mont Ventoux and the start of the southern Alps from Notre-Dame de Beauregard, Orgon..


If you look really closely in the distance, maybe you can see me waving...


----------



## Goggs (7 Nov 2016)

Yeah mate, I thought you were up there somewhere, lol.


----------



## Spartak (8 Nov 2016)

Taken during Sunday's Western League CX event at Lockleaze.


----------



## fixedfixer (8 Nov 2016)

L Q said:


> View attachment 150325
> 
> 
> Portknockie harbour, blowing a hoolie. Just before I left for the 9hr journey back south.


Just up the road from here. That coast is great for a walk when the weather is wild.


----------



## fixedfixer (8 Nov 2016)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> Google Earth has it facing SW.


Going to have to Google that fork - never seen one like it.


----------



## Goggs (8 Nov 2016)

Time for a Portsoy picture?


----------



## Vertego (9 Nov 2016)

biggs682 said:


> A tree on fire
> 
> View attachment 150240


I know this is not from today, but a few years ago... a shed on fire (and the tree next to it)






There's one heck of a story behind that too.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Nov 2016)

Vertego said:


> I know this is not from today, but a few years ago... a shed on fire (and the tree next to it)
> 
> View attachment 150541
> 
> ...



There always is


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Nov 2016)

New camera time




Could have bought a bike for that much

Multi focus blend photo, ensuring close up but nothing blurred by depth of field





Or the very same shot with 2 different focus points


----------



## The Jogger (10 Nov 2016)

Chichester Harbour


----------



## Mojonaut (11 Nov 2016)

What a glorious sunny day (sorry if you were stuck at work), took the fatty for a 30miler

Lyveden New Bield and trail around Thrapston Lakes


----------



## JtB (11 Nov 2016)

Today I really wanted to listen to some Leonard Cohen and so after turning the house upside down I realised the only way it was going to happen was if I dusted off my old turntable.






Feeling a bit down today, RIP Mr Cohen.


----------



## addictfreak (11 Nov 2016)

Thought this picture very appropriate for 11th November. Not taken by me, but by a friend in Seaham County Durham.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Nov 2016)

At the heart of the Capital of the North:


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Nov 2016)

2nd day with new camera, playing with focus and out of focus spots










Do you know what this is?


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (11 Nov 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> 2nd day with new camera, playing with focus and out of focus spots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some sort of Hose Swaging machine or Lathe chuck.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Nov 2016)

Dan's Owd Man said:


> Some sort of Hose Swaging machine.



Correct


----------



## bonsaibilly (11 Nov 2016)

Burned-out shell of the Royal Clarence Hotel in Exeter (actually photographed on Wednesday but not sorted till today)


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Nov 2016)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2016)

I offer 2 images
Houses taken, en-route, to the; http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/

*1.* Midland Terrace
Canal Road
Bradford

Built by the LMS railway company, when the area was a H-U-G-E marshalling yard/sidings




*2.* the Pack-Horse bridge over Harden Beck, just before it joins the River Aire, at Bingley
Built circa 1720




It's a lot lower water here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/41702


----------



## Goggs (13 Nov 2016)




----------



## Spokesmann (13 Nov 2016)

Converting this old Sun to 10-speed...


----------



## matiz (13 Nov 2016)

Walking home along seafront


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Nov 2016)

Craddock, near Uffculme.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Nov 2016)

And before you make any jokes about Johnny, or his more famous wife, they were spelt 'Cradock'


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Nov 2016)

Some Fat Bike shots from today and my new camera in 4k photo mode


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Nov 2016)

Not taken today, but felt they were appropriate.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2016)

Here's mine 
Ladybird poppy


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 Nov 2016)

Going along similar lines, this was a nice peaceful spot to spend a couple of minutes reflecting today at 11am.


----------



## Rustybucket (14 Nov 2016)

Ride through Windsor park yesterday


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2016)

We built a wooden thing yesterday for son1 to mount a finger board too for his room in uni diggs.






We then disassembled it and he took it on the the train to London!


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Needs this for serious Uni free time
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6vQ2GXt19Y



That's quite an impressive home build!


----------



## fixedfixer (14 Nov 2016)

Spokesmann said:


> Converting this old Sun to 10-speed...



That looks amazing


----------



## booze and cake (14 Nov 2016)

My favourite exhibit in Regents Park, part of the Freize Art Fair.


----------



## Goggs (15 Nov 2016)

Mulhacén..


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Nov 2016)

It's been this kind of day today...


----------



## Goggs (15 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> It's been this kind of day today...
> 
> View attachment 151311
> View attachment 151308
> ...



Excellent work!


----------



## Goggs (15 Nov 2016)

This is a view of Les Baux-de-Provence from where I'm working right now harvesting the olive groves..






And this is the view in the other direction..






Life's been worse.


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> Excellent work!


You can have too much of a good thing though....


----------



## Goggs (15 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> You can have too much of a good thing though....



Not in my experience.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Nov 2016)

From the ride to work this morning:


----------



## EasyPeez (16 Nov 2016)

Early morning cycling through Veluwezoom national park, near Arnhem.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Nov 2016)

Tonight's sunset


----------



## booze and cake (17 Nov 2016)

That suit looks much, much older


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Nov 2016)

Whilst on a Whisky theme, taken a while ago. My terrier can sniff out a good single malt.


----------



## jayonabike (17 Nov 2016)

Whilst on a whisky & dog theme.....


----------



## GGJ (17 Nov 2016)

[QUOTE 4559659, member: 9609"]Comb Buttress and the classic Green Gully (grade IV if I remember correctly) it looks in good condition but I doubt it will be so early.[/QUOTE]

Picture was taken a few years ago


----------



## GGJ (17 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


> That suit looks much, much older


Supposed to date from around 1950


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Nov 2016)

Good taste in Single Malt Sir. I'll respond with in my view another fine dram...


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Nov 2016)

@GGJ very nice examples. I'm now no longer concentrating on work. Please desist from posting such mouthwatering photos


----------



## GGJ (17 Nov 2016)

Sorry but not mouthwatering to me, I hate the stuff...


----------



## fixedfixer (17 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Sorry but not mouthwatering to me, I hate the stuff...



 Fair do. I'm always available to taste these for you


----------



## Goggs (17 Nov 2016)

This is Les Baux-de-Provence, two hours ago..


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


> This is Les Baux-de-Provence, two hours ago..


Given I've found out that my holiday weeks in France are going to be severely limited next year because of date complications, I'm tempted to report this photo for psychological cruelty.


----------



## GGJ (18 Nov 2016)

fixedfixer said:


> Fair do. I'm always available to taste these for you




Well there's no chance of me opening the Macallan, I've just been told it's worth somewhere between £1200 and £2000


----------



## fixedfixer (18 Nov 2016)

Ahh but, how do you know it's not a tainted bottle Sir? What you need is that 'tester' person. Open it and after about 2/3rd the bottle I'll confirm it's ok. I make no charge.


----------



## GGJ (18 Nov 2016)

If only I had known at the time of purchase, I paid around £64-£68 for it circa 2002. Wish I had bought a case load


----------



## greekonabike (18 Nov 2016)

Started on the coastal trail earlier today and was happy to find that in my absence it's been made a bit more accessible for bikes. 

GOAB


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Nov 2016)




----------



## simon.r (19 Nov 2016)

Two from this morning.

Santa looking a little deflated:






Salted caramel roulade and cappuccino with cinnamon and chocolate:


----------



## Mojonaut (19 Nov 2016)

Frosted grass, the nearest I got to any white stuff today, was very brown and caked with mud by the time I got home though


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2016)

Sat in the kitchen waiting for me to get my arse in gear!


----------



## Mrs M (19 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


>


Lovely pic


----------



## Goggs (19 Nov 2016)

Apologies to all but, on the way home from today's shoot we went to the pub. The edit posted above is a direct result of that visit. My best friend, who happens to be the best photographer on the planet, nearly choked when he saw what I was posting. So I went back and had another look at it in PS and he's right, the white balance is all wrong in the shot above. Here's a corrected version..


----------



## Goggs (19 Nov 2016)




----------



## Goggs (19 Nov 2016)

Les Baux-de-Provence


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


>


That could be a shot from a sci-fi film. Like it.


----------



## Goggs (19 Nov 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> That could be a shot from a sci-fi film. Like it.



The chateau on the top was built in the 1100's. It would have been all but impregnable in those days.


----------



## Vertego (20 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


>


Location?


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Nov 2016)

A belfie...


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Nov 2016)

How the mighty fall


----------



## midlife (20 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Not what you expect to see heading your way at 36,000 feet
> 
> View attachment 151700
> View attachment 151701
> ...



Good job that SAM stopped guiding,. What did you use ECM, flares 

Shaun


----------



## Goggs (20 Nov 2016)

Vertego said:


> Location?



Ah, sorry. It's a village in Provence called Les Baux-de-Provence, about 10km south of Saint-Remy-de-Provence.


----------



## Goggs (20 Nov 2016)

I set out this afternoon determined to get a sunset from the summit of Mont Ventoux but was thwarted 2000ft from the top. The summit was closed to all traffic due to high winds but the real deal-breaker was the 3900ft cloud-base. So I didn't really get a sunset and I didn't even get anything good of the Alps. Next time..


----------



## rualexander (20 Nov 2016)

Nice run round from Dunoon to Loch Striven today


----------



## Haitch (20 Nov 2016)

rualexander said:


> Nice run round from Dunoon to Loch Striven today
> View attachment 151923
> 
> View attachment 151924
> ...



Honest question, what have you done to make the colours pop out like this and give the whole scene a 3D effect? Is it just high resolution photography or are there more tricks in your box? In camera or post production?


----------



## rualexander (20 Nov 2016)

Alan H said:


> Honest question, what have you done to make the colours pop out like this and give the whole scene a 3D effect? Is it just high resolution photography or are there more tricks in your box? In camera or post production?



Bit of adjustment in Lightroom and Snapseed, all done on Android tablet running Android 6.0


----------



## Goggs (21 Nov 2016)

The trip up Mont Ventoux started out well..







But at the point where we were forced to turn around?
Not so much..


----------



## bonsaibilly (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## Goggs (21 Nov 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> View attachment 151931



Excellent shot!


----------



## fixedfixer (21 Nov 2016)

River Dee near Banchory. Rather cold.


----------



## matiz (21 Nov 2016)

Surfs up today


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Nov 2016)




----------



## fixedfixer (22 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Loch Tummel
> View attachment 152090


Great photos of Scotland you keep posting. The weather is always bright and sunny (form my side of these tinted glasses  ) Keep taking them.


----------



## Goggs (22 Nov 2016)

Goggs said:


>



I decided to have another crack at this image. I don't like the tonal balance in the first version; too 'heavy'. I think this works much better. I cropped out the dark top edge too as it was adding nothing..


----------



## RudeNot2 (22 Nov 2016)

From an almost 40 mile spin on Saturday morning.. From north of Perth, up around Little Glenshee, up to Dunkeld and back via Murthly and Kinclaven. Lovely to begin with - nippy but clear, ending in mist..


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Nov 2016)

No I don't want to get up, it's too early by Johnclimber


----------



## matiz (23 Nov 2016)

Nothe fort


----------



## matiz (23 Nov 2016)

Nothe fort


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Nov 2016)




----------



## Dave 123 (24 Nov 2016)

JohnClimber said:


>




The colour and composition is all very well. The smooth, pothole free road is stunning!


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2016)

Ready to rumble by Johnclimber
Kielder for the weekend doing the Dirty Riever 200km route with a 7 Stane thrown in for good luck and a night out under the stars as well.
I might not be up to much at work on Monday


----------



## TeeShot (24 Nov 2016)

Leafy Cheshire


----------



## booze and cake (24 Nov 2016)




----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2016)

booze and cake said:


>


That's an excellent photo of fireworks!


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2016)

One we all know


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Nov 2016)

25 11 Low sun taken at low level by Johnclimber


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2016)

Anglesey Abbey. Betula jacqumontii.


----------



## Alex H (26 Nov 2016)

Common Cranes on their way to winter warmth (although they did appear to be going the wrong way )


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2016)

A certain son managed to break his key in the frozen padlock on his way out to his paper round. Not only did I have to drive him around his round, I then had to go out and hire some bolt croppers. They make it look so easy on the telly but it took some effort to crop that padlock, from two of us!


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2016)

A watery sun after a quick spin up Peak Hill...


----------



## steve50 (26 Nov 2016)

Just been out in the fields behind my house with my dogs, the entire valley has been shrouded in mist since early this morning, couldn't resist snapping a couple of pics.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2016)

Haworth at dinnertime

150 yards visibility on the M62/M606 on the way up (11:00 ish), but when heading up through Wibsey, it cleared
Once in Queensbury it was gorgeous, & got better up through Mountain, & past the 'Raggalds'









steve50 said:


> View attachment 152616



Who flooded Halifax?


----------



## steve50 (26 Nov 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Haworth at dinnertime
> 
> 150 yards visibility on the M62/M606 on the way up (11:00 ish), but when heading up through Wibsey, it cleared
> Once in Queensbury it was gorgeous, & got better up through Mountain, & past the 'Raggalds'
> ...


Yes, the mist has been hanging over the bottom of the valley all day but now appears to have gone, Howarth is a lovely place to visit pretty much anytime, have you been on the "forties" weekend, it's like stepping back in time. http://www.haworth1940sweekend.co.uk/HOME.html
http://www.haworth-village.org.uk/events/haworth-events/more.asp?event=haworth 1940s weekend


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2016)

An apple tree had dumped all its crop into the water below.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Yes, the mist has been hanging over the bottom of the valley all day but now appears to have gone, Howarth is a lovely place to visit pretty much anytime, have you been on the "forties" weekend, it's like stepping back in time. http://www.haworth1940sweekend.co.uk/HOME.html
> http://www.haworth-village.org.uk/events/haworth-events/more.asp?event=haworth 1940s weekend


No we haven't
I wanted to go last weekend, but was working, for the SteamPunk day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Nov 2016)

Laverda, spotted at Squires, whilst out this afternoon
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/





Then, this, near home, on my way back


----------



## Rustybucket (27 Nov 2016)

The winter bike is out!


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Nov 2016)

My 8 year old son got this one, shooting on manual exposure and auto focus. 

Bb


----------



## steve50 (27 Nov 2016)

bonsaibilly said:


> View attachment 152705
> 
> My 8 year old son got this one, shooting on manual exposure and auto focus.
> 
> Bb



Stunning detail, you got an up and coming David Bailey on your hands.


----------



## simon.r (27 Nov 2016)

An installation made from bee-keeper's gloves:






Connected with music from "Be" that MrsR is involved in:

https://www.roughtrade.com/music/one-e8a6734d-e92d-421c-a8d3-b0a8b265633c


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Nov 2016)

A great weekend riding "gravel" bikes from Newcastleton to Kielder Forest in an 80 miler with a bivi in a pub garden 



P1010226 by Johnclimber



P1010135 by Johnclimber



Leaving Scotland by Johnclimber



P1010194 by Johnclimber



P1010216 by Johnclimber


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Nov 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> A great weekend riding "gravel" bikes from Newcastleton to Kielder Forest in an 80 miler with a bivi in a pub garden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh! Looks chilly (but chilled)


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Nov 2016)

Grant Fondo said:


> Ooh! Looks chilly (but chilled)



It was, my blog and more photos are here if you are interested

https://johnclimber.com/2016/11/27/plan-z/


----------



## rualexander (27 Nov 2016)

Loudon Hill


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Nov 2016)

steve50 said:


> Stunning detail, you got an up and coming David Bailey on your hands.



This was my attempt, shot on Manual in RAW. I preferred Charlie's!


----------



## matiz (28 Nov 2016)

Sandsfoot castle,built by Henry VIII to repel any French or Spanish invasion of the southwest


----------



## matiz (28 Nov 2016)

Most of it has fell into the sea due to coastal erosion.


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Nov 2016)

GGJ said:


> Bermuda
> View attachment 152811


I worked at the airport there some time ago, they obviously commissioned this in my image.


----------



## Salar (28 Nov 2016)

Couple of images from Burry Port.

The sill and marina walls in the first image give the odd illusion of the harbour being a picture within a picture.


----------



## robjh (28 Nov 2016)

The 'DNA Path' (a shared cycle and pedestrian path) heading towards Cambridge.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Nov 2016)

robjh said:


> The 'DNA Path' (a shared cycle and pedestrian path) heading towards Cambridge.
> View attachment 152836




What do you think about the usability of it Rob? When I've used it I always find it too narrow, with 1 metre wide grass verge either side..... 

I'd like to see a couple of these go head to head, it might be fun!


----------



## robjh (28 Nov 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> What do you think about the usability of it Rob? When I've used it I always find it too narrow, with 1 metre wide grass verge either side.....
> 
> I'd like to see a couple of these go head to head, it might be fun!
> 
> View attachment 152866


I've never had a problem with it, in fact I really like it. I've used it a lot, day and night and even taken groups down there. Don't know about getting a tank down there like in your picture though.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Nov 2016)

Topsham, from today's cool ride into work:


----------



## Cycleops (30 Nov 2016)

robjh said:


> Don't know about getting a tank down there like in your picture though.



Wouldn't have thought you'd get two ice cream carts down there at the same time.


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Dec 2016)

Original photo from the weekend's bike backing ride



IMG_20161201_151254 by Johnclimber

The next 3 are edited with a phone app called Prisma


IMG_20161201_151543_processed by Johnclimber



IMG_20161201_151500_processed by Johnclimber



IMG_20161201_151832_processed by Johnclimber


----------



## JD42 (1 Dec 2016)




----------



## grumpyoldwoman (2 Dec 2016)

Yesterday along the A38 just outside Highbridge


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2016)

Any ideas


----------



## Leaway2 (2 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Any ideas


A filter (vacuum cleaner?)


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2016)

Leaway2 said:


> A filter (vacuum cleaner?)


Yes filter not a vacuum cleaner though


----------



## iwantanewbike (2 Dec 2016)

My POTD


----------



## simon.r (2 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> Scottish mist rolling down the Caledonian Canal on Loch Lochy
> Could Nessie be lurking there?



Loch Lochy?! To these sassenach ears that sounds like a mickey take

And everyone knows Nessie's in Loch Ness?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2016)

Today we've taken my in laws out for a treat as it's their 50th wedding anniversary tomorrow. Afternoon tea at Claridges. It was wonderful, and the staff are brilliant!


----------



## matiz (3 Dec 2016)

Portland harbour from ferrybridge this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Dec 2016)

It's definitely not the Messiah...


----------



## midlife (3 Dec 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> It's definitely not the Messiah...



Love the moustache on the guy at the far left 

Shaun


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Dec 2016)

midlife said:


> Love the moustache on the guy at the far left
> 
> Shaun


That's actually a woman. Might be normal for Exmouth.


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Dec 2016)

Rutland Water for Global Fat-Bike Day


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2016)

The sun coming through the clouds over the Purbecks earlier today.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Dec 2016)

Not long left for this lot...


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 Dec 2016)

I see nay trout.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Dec 2016)

ianrauk said:


> Not long left for this lot...
> 
> View attachment 153304


Did they vote for Turxit?


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> Choices... Save the trout or take a photo and watch him devour his prey



Photo, every time!!


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Dec 2016)

Headley Court, Surrey.


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Dec 2016)

Hello, from today





The perfect bivi spot, pre Global Fat Bike Day (Friday night)





This was my evening view from my sleeping bag





A warming camp fire was needed in December





In the morning





And so to Global Fat Bike Day on Saturday










Chilly up on Snowdon


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2016)

Frosty


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2016)

Not my normal fare, but I had a 'site visit' to the Bridge Inn at Topsham. If you've been there, you'll know that this view is out of bounds to everyone except the privileged few...


----------



## rualexander (6 Dec 2016)

Nice frosty day out on forestry tracks above the Ettrick valley yesterday.


----------



## bonsaibilly (6 Dec 2016)




----------



## clid61 (7 Dec 2016)

Teatime in Marrakech last night


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2016)

Santa has arrived


----------



## Cavalol (9 Dec 2016)

Doing quite well round my favourite bridleway, especially considering it probably wasn't the best choice of bike or tyres. Then this happened, which to be fair was great fun and definitely my best coming off yet...


----------



## clid61 (9 Dec 2016)

10 foot diameter artwork in Guilez , no mavics or carbon in sight , old school steel the lot !


----------



## Vertego (10 Dec 2016)

Cavalol said:


> Doing quite well round my favourite bridleway, especially considering it probably wasn't the best choice of bike or tyres. Then this happened, which to be fair was great fun and definitely my best coming off yet...


At least it should be a soft landing


----------



## Dan Ferris (10 Dec 2016)

Post 30 wet and cold miles..


----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2016)

Misty walk this afternoon


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Dec 2016)

Dream Big


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2016)

Sorry, a bit of cheating
Not taken today, but I did pass this, & look at it






Located outside this building





Can't believe there's not a picture of it on _Geograph _(then again, I only noticed it, when the hedge was trimmed)
The other end of the building; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099649


----------



## mickle (10 Dec 2016)

I can confirm that I have turned into one of those numpties that posts pictures of themselves with their pet on the Internet. Ho hum.


----------



## Hill Wimp (10 Dec 2016)

mickle said:


> View attachment 153942
> I can confirm that I have turned into one of those numpties that posts pictures of themselves with their pet on the Internet. Ho hum.


----------



## matiz (11 Dec 2016)

Hardly a ripple on Weymouth bay this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2016)

Turned out nice in the end...


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Dec 2016)

Today from Liverpool


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2016)

Took the bikes on the London Cable Car today


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Today from Liverpool


Herr walker , do you have some involvement with keep pedalling in Manchester ?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (12 Dec 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Turned out nice in the end...



Reminds me of the Genesis album cover for 'Wind a& Wuthering'.

Graham


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Dec 2016)

clid61 said:


> Herr walker , do you have some involvement with keep pedalling in Manchester ?



Who's Walker?
And no, but Shona and Rich at Keep Pedalling get my business when I'm over Manchester way.
Why do you ask?


----------



## clid61 (12 Dec 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Who's Walker?
> And no, but Shona and Rich at Keep Pedalling get my business when I'm over Manchester way.
> Why do you ask?


Sorry predictive text


----------



## bonsaibilly (12 Dec 2016)




----------



## clid61 (13 Dec 2016)

JohnClimber said:


> Who's Walker?
> And no, but Shona and Rich at Keep Pedalling get my business when I'm over Manchester way.
> Why do you ask?


Bought a few bits and pieces of apidura there myself , somehow thought you were part of the set up .


----------



## greekonabike (13 Dec 2016)

Not exactly the most scenic photo but it did make me chuckle quite a bit. The bikes locked to a barrel and I'm pretty sure they're all chained together except the one it's locked too. There were some perfectly good solid stands a few metres away. 

GOAB


----------



## Alex H (13 Dec 2016)

The Boulangerie in our commune closed more than 20 years ago, but now we have the next best thing 

I give you the _distributeur automatique de baguettes de pain 
_


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2016)

The only trouble with going to the pub at this time of year is that it can be a bit of a problem to find somewhere to sit.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2016)

Mears Ashby church


----------



## matiz (14 Dec 2016)

A ride round the marina this morning.


----------



## mickle (14 Dec 2016)




----------



## Dave 123 (15 Dec 2016)

Up on high in work


----------



## biggs682 (15 Dec 2016)

Some Christmas decorations around the corner from our house.


----------



## Cavalol (16 Dec 2016)

Vertego said:


> At least it should be a soft landing




Haha, and the mud helped, too!


----------



## Cavalol (16 Dec 2016)

Practise (I'm a beginner) with some help from my mate who's an expert. Quite happy as it's the first proper attempt at this sort of thing.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Dec 2016)

Two from me today, if I may...




Sunrise at Bramham, followed by the display in the shop after my ride...




What date is it again?


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2016)

Went for a walk around Wimpole today.

Reflection on a gate post


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Dec 2016)

Ready for tomorrow's club Santa ride at Llandegla


----------



## Vertego (17 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> This is a shot of Avignon from Villeneuve today. I had heard of this location months ago but our first attempt to get here was mid-summer with no air-con. Millions of people and pretty much no air. Anyway, we ended up in the same place today but everything was so much more peaceful. Lots of people shopping for Christmas but much better temperatures for me & Val. We could also safely leave the hounds in the car for a decent length of time. Still, I didn't leave the house expecting to end up here so the resultant photos aren't spectacular. The next time I go there they will be.


Makes me totally envious! What do I have? Basingstoke! Not even close by miles!


----------



## Stephen Piper (18 Dec 2016)

Medieval human bones exposed in a ditch bank, I've seen some wierd s**t out on the bike but this is definietly the wierdest.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Dec 2016)

Out early this morning in Plymouth...


----------



## Vertego (18 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> I've never been to Basingstoke so it would seem exotic to me. The grass isn't always greener..


Absolutely not, but I can assure you that there's not much exotic about Basingstoke. That said, there are many worse places.


----------



## Firestorm (18 Dec 2016)

the Tower an Shard, from the Grange Hotel , 
My wife and I had a wander round Brick lane this afternoon , then we are off for a curry at our favourite restaurant tonight, Tomorrow will be spent in Spitalfield.
It may seem odd , as I can see my office from the hotel, but it's a nice way to spend a couple of days with my wife on her Birthday .


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2016)




----------



## Glenn (19 Dec 2016)

Donington Hall


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2016)

I seem to have a thing about trees at the moment.


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Dec 2016)

The Woollybacks annual Santa ride


18 12 - 22 Woollback Santas by Johnclimber, on Flickr



DSC07735 by Johnclimber, on Flickr



DSC07737 by Johnclimber, on Flickr



DSC07759 by Johnclimber, on Flickr



DSC07740a by Johnclimber, on Flickr

And now Santa's dead


Santa's dead by Johnclimber, on Flick





Sod it, let's get festive


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Dec 2016)

GGJ said:


> Bit of Christmas shopping in Regent St and Oxford St yesterday
> 
> View attachment 154524
> 
> ...



Bermuda, Isle of Skye and London, all in a week? You get about a bit, don't you?!


----------



## EasyPeez (20 Dec 2016)

Gone fishing.


----------



## Mojonaut (20 Dec 2016)

Not a cloud all day, the calm before the storm maybe.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2016)

It must be Christmas


----------



## simon.r (21 Dec 2016)

MrsR and friends just before a live session on Radio 6. Starts at 2 hours and 39 mins here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b086099y


----------



## Hill Wimp (22 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> View attachment 154954
> 
> 
> MrsR and friends just before a live session on Radio 6. Starts at 2 hours and 39 mins here: http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b086099y


Beautiful.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2016)

Wing nuts with 10+ years dust


----------



## Gez73 (22 Dec 2016)

Early Christmas pressie for me! Signed card and sticker too!! Nice.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2016)

My mums homemade Christmas cake


----------



## jayonabike (23 Dec 2016)

The wife's home made Christmas cake


----------



## simon.r (23 Dec 2016)

My garage beer fridge has been pressed into use as the overflow food fridge


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Dec 2016)

Rogue One was fantastic #Hope

And from January 8th.






A great year for Star Wars fans


----------



## Vertego (23 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> View attachment 155065
> 
> 
> My garage beer fridge has been pressed into use as the overflow food fridge


The lesson to be learned here is...make sure the beer fridge is full. Then no-one can sneak in food that doesn't belong.


----------



## simon.r (23 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> Beer can fly out the fridge at an alarming rate too. Put it this way, it's 20:00 here and I'm really glad I bought tomorrows supply today.



I'm with you on that one And it's 19:00 here

I'm off out shortly. Please disregard any posts made after about 23:00, UK time!


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> You had a better seat in January.



It wasn't as busy in January


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Dec 2016)

simon.r said:


> View attachment 155065
> 
> 
> My garage beer fridge has been pressed into use as the overflow food fridge



Surely a box in the garden for the food would suffice


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2016)

My buddy Kirsty, & myself post http://www.parkrun.org.uk/wakefieldthornes/

(event #114)


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Dec 2016)

Morning ride out on my Southern Liverpool loop





And now on the cloudy cider in my favourite pint glass


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Dec 2016)

Baubles.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2016)

Loverly. Boxing Day ride round the Wye Valley done. One from near Redbrook (and it's another tree):


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Dec 2016)

A windy boxing day turkey burner....
Wonder what's for tea tonight


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Dec 2016)

*1.* Whilst in Sainsburys, on Ings Road, at dinnertime, Amelia spotted something, went to pick it up & came back to me with Tinned Pumpkin!!!
We had visited ASDA, Tesco, Sainsburys around Halloween, as we'd been told that one of them may have been selling Pumpkin Pie...
Sadly they weren't 
With seeing this, I bought 3 cans there, & she's made me 2 this afternoon!!




(I first tried it, in Florida, back in February 2012, & almost got hooked on it)


*2. *During the course of the day, we passed through the bottom end of Leeds, so I took the opportunity to head down Thwaite Lane (around the back of DM Keith Skoda, & towards Thwaite Mills Museum, for those who know Leeds)

Last December, a disused/blocked-up/filled-in lock there was obliterated by the floods
Allegedly one narrow-boat was washed away, & basically disappeared! (presumably it sank, & was covered over by the spoil washed out of this breach??)

I wanted to see what progress had been made on the lock.............. not a lot since then
Barring another crane, it barely looks different from my visit back in February






For comparison, pre destruction; http://www.canalworld.net/forums/uploads2/monthly_12_2015/post-7542-0-41312200-1451235106.png

Post breach;


----------



## guitarpete247 (26 Dec 2016)

Went on Red bus tour today and one stop was here.


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Dec 2016)

Just come back from here.
Now sitting having a beer looking out to sea.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2016)

Furry frost on the car this morning:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> That's stunning! How does it work on a much tighter crop? It would make a cool wallpaper.


'Til you put the central-heating on...............


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> That's stunning! How does it work on a much tighter crop? It would make a cool wallpaper.


Like this:






I've done it as a "What is this?" for my friends on Facebook, and so far they've come up with mohair, suede, dog coat, chamois, felt, road, and sheet of nori seaweed.


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 'Til you put the central-heating on...............


Sat here in hotel room and can't get the air con cold enough.
Also so this on walk this afternoon


----------



## bonsaibilly (27 Dec 2016)

Black Swans at JCB


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Dec 2016)

Twixmas Sunset


----------



## User19783 (27 Dec 2016)

Bablock Hythe, 
The ferry man pub,
This morning's jolly on my Giant defy


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> Yes, exactly like that. Cracking image!


I rather wish I'd had my proper camera to capture the amazing texture/structures in full HD, but even so, I'm surprised how well this one caught it.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Dec 2016)

Just in case I get bored at work today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Dec 2016)

One I was quite pleased with from my ride this morning:




Looking across The Quarry, Shrewsbury to St. Chad's church.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2016)

The continuing 'trees' theme:


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Dec 2016)

I just got a new job, working outdoors doing some conservation and education work at a lake in Somerset, really looking forward to it. Here are some pics from today's exploratory walk - hope everyone isn't too jealous of my new office 
























And here's one of a friendly lunchtime visitor we met along the way


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Dec 2016)

ChrisEyles said:


> I just got a new job, working outdoors doing some conservation and education work at a lake in Somerset, really looking forward to it. Here are some pics from today's exploratory walk - hope everyone isn't too jealous of my new office


Yes I am jealous.


----------



## ChrisEyles (28 Dec 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> Yes I am jealous.



Haha, thanks - I'm quite excited about it, couldn't resist a quick gloat


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Dec 2016)

We took my mum to Llandudno yesterday.....


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Dec 2016)

Full set from Moel Famau here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/25655510@N02/albums/72157678320879836


----------



## Trickedem (28 Dec 2016)

Stopped and took this pic of London from Victoria Park this evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2016)

Dave 123 said:


> We took my mum to Llandudno yesterday.....
> 
> View attachment 155558
> 
> ...


Has she managed to find her way home yet?


----------



## sotkayak (29 Dec 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *1.* Whilst in Sainsburys, on Ings Road, at dinnertime, Amelia spotted something, went to pick it up & came back to me with Tinned Pumpkin!!!
> We had visited ASDA, Tesco, Sainsburys around Halloween, as we'd been told that one of them may have been selling Pumpkin Pie...
> Sadly they weren't
> With seeing this, I bought 3 cans there, & she's made me 2 this afternoon!!
> ...


----------



## sotkayak (29 Dec 2016)

Canterbury to Fordwich cycle path.still frosty at 15h00 today (Wed 28/12/16) - part of a ten mile afternoon ride .



DSCF2706 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> Has she managed to find her way home yet?




Oh bugger, I thought it was quiet on the way home.....!


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2016)

Cold this morning


----------



## rualexander (29 Dec 2016)

Couple of shots from day out in borders on tuesday.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Dec 2016)

On the way to the shop this morning.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (29 Dec 2016)

Above Romanno Bridge this afternoon, just south of Edinburgh


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Dec 2016)

The woods looked dead mistical this morning, walking t'hound...


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2016)

By the Thames today


----------



## JohnClimber (29 Dec 2016)

In and around Liverpool today some from this mornings bike ride others from a stroll around the waterfront


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Dec 2016)

There was actually a cyclist up on this ridge when I took photo but dodged behind trees. From Monserrat Monestary.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2016)

Cold again this morning


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Dec 2016)

Goggs said:


> Every one of these shots is outstanding. Kudos



Thank you


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2016)

biggs682 said:


> Cold again this morning
> 
> View attachment 155682


We seem to be having a daily Cycle Chat frost report ... seriously, amazing the variation in frost types.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2016)

guitarpete247 said:


> View attachment 155661
> 
> There was actually a cyclist up on this ridge when I took photo but dodged behind trees. From Monserrat Monestary.


Lovely. I've been there, but it was covered in cloud. Now I see it, it has an uncanny resemblance to the geology of my French escape... limestone and marls in abundance.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2016)

briantrumpet said:


> We seem to be having a daily Cycle Chat frost report ... seriously, amazing the variation in frost types.



well today's one was one of the slabs in the garden path


----------



## rualexander (30 Dec 2016)

[QUOTE 4617734, member: 9609"]was that just upstream from Bowhill ?[/QUOTE]

Yes, the castle is Newark Castle on the back road out of Bowhill estate towards Yarrowford, the cycling Santa was at the roadside in Yarrowford.


----------



## mickle (30 Dec 2016)




----------



## mickle (30 Dec 2016)




----------



## mickle (30 Dec 2016)

Also. Whilst looking for some salt to de-icer our yard I found an ecosystem in an abandoned bag of builders sand.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2016)

Walking through the woods


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2016)

My last ride of 2016, and it'll be my first New Year in Devon since 2011. So no Alps this time, just a pleasant view towards the Teign Valley. And some trees.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2016)

I'm just posting this to wind up a good friend, who hates Exeter with a passion. He took a photo of it in the worst possible light, and I tried to make it look interesting, using some very blunt photo editing. And then I ended up half liking it.


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Dec 2016)

12 Fat Bikes out today for the last one of 2016



DSC07926 by Johnclimber


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jan 2017)

The new road bridge across the Forth towers over the rail bridge on the right


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2017)

Today's tree (looking towards Exmouth):


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jan 2017)

I can't take any credit for this, it was taken by my father in law. It makes me smile.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4620725, member: 9609"]




and then I got very wet[/QUOTE]
Wowsers!


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Jan 2017)

1st ride of 2017, a wet start but 50 miles bagged and home for lunch


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> I can't take any credit for this, it was taken by my father in law. It makes me smile.
> 
> View attachment 155913


That's a good shot.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2017)

New Years Eve morning, actually
Circa 10:30 - 11:00

No, it's not a Police Station yard, but the A&E ambulance apron, at Pinderfields General Hospital (Wakefield)


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2017)

Exmouth Marina:


----------



## guitarpete247 (1 Jan 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> 1st ride of 2017, a wet start but 50 miles bagged and home for lunch


Having just come back from Barcelona I can see Gaudi in this image.


----------



## welsh dragon (2 Jan 2017)

I am determined to exercise more this year, so as the ground is frozen, I decided to go for a walk instead instead of getting on my bike. 30 minutes done. Its a good start to the year


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Jan 2017)

First ride of the year, 30 miler on the Fatbike, trails were interesting.


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Jan 2017)

Atop Frodsham Hill.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2017)

I couldn't decide whether to give you Topsham mud, or a Topsham tree, so you get both...


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Jan 2017)

guitarpete247 said:


> Having just come back from Barcelona I can see Gaudi in this image.



Thank you


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Jan 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (2 Jan 2017)

Frosty forest on a bin lid





And a local eye in the sky


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> And a local eye in the sky


They probably were wondering why you were photographing a wheelie bin...


----------



## dickyknees (2 Jan 2017)

Christmas decorations in the parish of Dothan, Anglesey.



__ dickyknees
__ 2 Jan 2017
__ 2





Christmas decorations in the parish of Dothan, Anglesey.
First ride of the year 02/01/2017.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2017)

I hand washed my Sealskinz this afternoon and popped them on a couple of kebab skewers to drip dry in the garden. (and bring them in before they froze solid!)


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (2 Jan 2017)

Twilight at Highbridge station.Mars,the Moon and Venus. Love the colours of the sky.Taken with my Galaxy S6 phone camera,pretty chuffed with it


----------



## bonsaibilly (2 Jan 2017)

Here's a better resolution version now I'm home...


----------



## clid61 (3 Jan 2017)

Been as off road as could today for a change , to feed this fella . Haynet, a mint and handful of oats


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jan 2017)

rualexander said:


> Loudon Hill
> 
> View attachment 152778


Cracking shot!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (3 Jan 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jan 2017)

A few photos

Whilst in Rothwell today (south of Leeds, not the Northamptonshire one)
One of the two Vetinary practices, that are less than 200yards apart
The upstairs stained-glass is superb!!
http://purplevet.blogspot.co.uk/





Then, on the journey back home, via the village I grew up in, & lived around, till I was 38
The _'Clog & Rhubarb',_ as it was known, due to the largest (non-mining) reasons for employment in the village
http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Picture-House.html





The old Toll-House, on the Wakefield - Aberford turnpike road (now the A642), with junction 30/M62 about a mile, or so, over my right shoulder)
Actually one of two toll-houses in the village (other one is lone-gone), this is straight opposite _'the Clog'_, I stood by the sandwich board, outside Gordons Tyres to take the picture


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jan 2017)

Please don't go back to work Dad ! ! !


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Jan 2017)

94 metre long boat on the Ship Canal this morning...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2017)

Pontefract, during this mornings ride

On the way in, riding up Park Road (after passing jct 32.M62)



An odd street name (actually a ginnel, about 5 yards long)




Two celebratory items of street furniture, for the Magna Carta




The Baron involved, in the Council of Barons, on Pontefracts behalf; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_de_Lacy,_2nd_Earl_of_Lincoln

Now sadly neglected, & run-down. what is quite possibly the oldest building in Pontefract (discounting the Castle, & secular buildings)
Supposedly dating back to the mid 1400's
Admittedly, this image is from 2013, but the dereliction has got worse, I had wanted to photograph it this morning, but there were people sitting on the wall



http://pontefractyorkshire.co.uk/pontefract-countinghouse.html


----------



## Elybazza61 (4 Jan 2017)

Nom,nom,nom,,,,,,


----------



## GGJ (4 Jan 2017)

Low winter sun causing temporary loss of vision on today's ride


----------



## NeilM (4 Jan 2017)

First ride on my soon to be tourer.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2017)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Herbie (5 Jan 2017)

GGJ said:


> Bicycle museum, Pittsburgh
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Jan 2017)

So most of the fields I'd ridden today were rock hard from the frost, until I met this one........ chain off and both wheels locked up and had to drag it the last 50ft or so to the hedge and relatively harder ground.


----------



## JD42 (5 Jan 2017)

Sunset...hometime


----------



## dickyknees (5 Jan 2017)

Clear but cold day. Pity the café at the mill was shut for the season. Still only only 13 miles from home.


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Jan 2017)

Goggs said:


> Stopped a couple of times on the way home from work today. The weather here is really pretty decent for this time of the year. At least, to a Scotsman..



Please can I have your life?


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Jan 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Morning ride out on my Southern Liverpool loop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do people get their bikes to do that?! Do you take out a special stand or something?


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Jan 2017)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> View attachment 156125



Did you steal that bike back in 1987?!


----------



## EasyPeez (5 Jan 2017)

A pleasant 5 mile walk along the canal from Driffield.

Start:





Finish:



:


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jan 2017)

- 6 degrees and a waterbottle like a brick. Lovely light. Pity it wasnt 25 degrees warmer.


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Jan 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> How do people get their bikes to do that?! Do you take out a special stand or something?



Trade secret???

Take helmet off.... put under pedal.... spin the pedal backwards until it rests on the helmet.... level bike up...... take photo.
Edit out the helmet in photo shop or similar

Job Done


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (6 Jan 2017)

EasyPeez said:


> Did you steal that bike back in 1987?!



Hah! No, I bought it, from one of those catalogue companies, Freemans? Marshall Ward? I forget.


----------



## screenman (6 Jan 2017)

Mojonaut said:


> So most of the fields I'd ridden today were rock hard from the frost, until I met this one........ chain off and both wheels locked up and had to drag it the last 50ft or so to the hedge and relatively harder ground.
> 
> Try cleaning that with just wet wipes.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jan 2017)

I drove to work today, here's the front entrance


----------



## EasyPeez (6 Jan 2017)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Hah! No, I bought it, from one of those catalogue companies, Freemans? Marshall Ward? I forget.


Fair enough. So long as it wasn't from some toerag in York. I still miss that bike...


----------



## simon.r (7 Jan 2017)

This is only a phone photo, but I think it shows one of the reasons I choose to cycle all year round. It's not spectacular, but you won't see a view like this on a turbo-trainer


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2017)

A bootfull


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jan 2017)

Today's tree (up the hill from Clyst Hydon):


----------



## NeilM (7 Jan 2017)

Today was mostly spent offroad.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jan 2017)

NeilM said:


> Today was mostly spent offroad.



I got just about as filthy as that riding along the lanes of Devon yesterday.


----------



## jowwy (8 Jan 2017)

The sun just on one peak with the mist and fog all around


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jan 2017)

Today was our New Year 10-mile time trail. Some people just took it way too seriously.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jan 2017)

Old habits die hard. What was I supposed to do, as a retired herdsman, when I met a herd of cows?


----------



## addictfreak (8 Jan 2017)

Hungry Starling in Seaham this morning


----------



## jowwy (8 Jan 2017)

My little butty the robin


----------



## rualexander (8 Jan 2017)

Pair of porkers,


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jan 2017)

You can probably guess what's coming...


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jan 2017)

8 1 - The Fog by Johnclimber



9 1 - Tonights moon by Johnclimber


----------



## Welsh wheels (10 Jan 2017)

Penarth pier - South Wales


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2017)

Our granddaughter having her breakfast.






of course other cereals are available


----------



## Cavalol (10 Jan 2017)

Picture taken about 20 minutes before I fell off in Delamere Forest!


----------



## grumpyoldwoman (10 Jan 2017)

Took a bit of a detour on the way home from hospital appointment and had a ramble through the plantation at Uphill where I met this beauty


----------



## Smithbat (11 Jan 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (12 Jan 2017)

These help make the cycling world go round.


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Jan 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (13 Jan 2017)

Today on Liverpool Docks









Where the bothy is tomorrow night, photo taken today but not by me





Packed and ready to role, first thing tomorrow


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jan 2017)

Mmmmmmm


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (14 Jan 2017)

a bit nippy up langsett res today


----------



## rualexander (14 Jan 2017)

Stroll round Whitelee windfarm this afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2017)

Sign in local Chinese takeaway


----------



## Spartak (15 Jan 2017)

London St. Pancras as you depart from the Eurostar.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

Prepare for launch....






Touch down.....


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

hhhmmm, poor quality pics, sorry.


----------



## Spokesmann (16 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Sign in local Chinese takeaway
> 
> 
> View attachment 311948



Don't we all love!


----------



## Welsh wheels (16 Jan 2017)

Caerphilly mountain, on the outskirts of Cardiff. In the far left, you can see Cardiff Bay and the Bristol Channel.


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Prepare for launch....
> 
> View attachment 333553
> 
> ...


Kearsney Abbey by chance?


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

@Hill Wimp Yep. Out before sunrise again, bloody freezing feet and hands.
Now, how about this one from later on....?


----------



## Hill Wimp (16 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> @Hill Wimp Yep. Out before sunrise again, bloody freezing feet and hands.
> Now, how about this one from later on....?
> 
> View attachment 333631


Ah that's easy. It's the antiques shop opposite Union Road Car Park in Deal.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Jan 2017)

Hill Wimp said:


> Ah that's easy. It's the antiques shop opposite Union Road Car Park in Deal.



Yeah, an easy one.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Jan 2017)

A bit noisy on the route this afternoon.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2017)

Actually from the end of last week but I held it back:






There's been a show on this weekend so we had a few new or revised bikes in the warehouse. This is the one almost all the staff would like to take home. Shame it's not available 'til the summer.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Jan 2017)

[QUOTE 4640508, member: 9609"]what is it ?[/QUOTE]

Valves in a 20 megawatt powerstation


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Jan 2017)

Good deed for the day from the wife, who found this little lad out and about when he should have been asleep, she took him to the local animal shelter who said he was very dehydrated. Hopefully he'll pull through and be strong enough to head out in the spring. We called him Hedge


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (17 Jan 2017)

Damp old ride this morning...


----------



## Salty seadog (17 Jan 2017)

Informative....


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Jan 2017)

Seen in Bruges.





Granted not from today though.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Jan 2017)

Yesterday. No technology (or signal) until today to upload it


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Jan 2017)

From this weekends Welsh Winter Event with some mates off Bear Bones Bike Packing
















Bothy life


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jan 2017)

Could be a few 'World Heritage Site' pictures at the weekend, as I'm taking SWMBO to Saltaire
Gosh!, I know how to really spoil a girl!!

http://www.saltairevillage.info/


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jan 2017)

This mornings dashboard


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Jan 2017)

Derek Jarman's old house in the shadows of Dungeness nuclear power station.


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Jan 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2017)

I cycled to St Endellion to play in a concert, and dropped into Port Isaac on the way.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2017)

I stopped for a rest and to offer support to my mate Dan who got further up than me. 

Go on son....


----------



## simon.r (21 Jan 2017)

Pottering in the garage this afternoon, re-building the Charge and fixing punctures. My fleet:






L to R: Pashley, Giant hybrid, Charge Juicer, Kona Roadhouse, Kinesis Granfondo, Forme MTB, cheap tandem, MrsR's Decathlon. Hanging up, Ti Inbred SS which I'm slowly accepted needs to be sold.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Could be a few 'World Heritage Site' pictures at the weekend, as I'm taking SWMBO to Saltaire
> Gosh!, I know how to really spoil a girl!!
> 
> http://www.saltairevillage.info/


Bit of a misty, drizzly day

Quite a long time since I've been in the village though


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Jan 2017)

"Buy me a Guinea Pig please Dad"


----------



## sotkayak (21 Jan 2017)

Crab and Winkle Way between Canterbury and Whitstable . To the left ,a steep descent towards Whitstable ,to the right a well made ,well drained Forestry Road going to Gypsy Corner .A glorious ride on gravel . 



DSCF2840 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Jan 2017)

sotkayak said:


> Crab and Winkle Way between Canterbury and Whitstable . To the left ,a steep descent towards Whitstable ,to the right a well made ,well drained Forestry Road going to Gypsy Corner .A glorious ride on gravel .
> 
> 
> View attachment 334360
> DSCF2840 by andre dup, on Flickr



It was never that good in 1968


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Jan 2017)

sotkayak said:


> Crab and Winkle Way between Canterbury and Whitstable . To the left ,a steep descent towards Whitstable ,to the right a well made ,well drained Forestry Road going to Gypsy Corner .A glorious ride on gravel .
> 
> 
> View attachment 334360
> DSCF2840 by andre dup, on Flickr



I've done it a few times from the top of the hill down to Whitstable, it's a nice run, never been of that way, is there much more of it as I always wish it were longer.


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jan 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2017)

Between Abbotsbury and Martinstown, en route to the second concert of the weekend


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2017)

Grrrrrffrrr


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Jan 2017)




----------



## midlife (22 Jan 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Grrrrrffrrr
> 
> 
> View attachment 334443



Blimey ! How did you break that?

Shaun


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2017)

midlife said:


> Blimey ! How did you break that?
> 
> Shaun



I have no idea it was drilling soft alloy and going well then it gripped and that was the result


----------



## rualexander (22 Jan 2017)

Chilly spin round Biggar area this afternoon, Tinto Hill draped in cloud,


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2017)

rualexander said:


> Chilly spin round Biggar area this afternoon, Tinto Hill draped in cloud,
> View attachment 334476



that is a fantastic picture @rualexander


----------



## sotkayak (23 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I've done it a few times from the top of the hill down to Whitstable, it's a nice run, never been of that way, is there much more of it as I always wish it were longer.


 Plenty more -it runs between Whitstable and Canterbury-7 miles and a bit - Check out all the possibilities on this map 
http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/51.3294/1.0470&layers=C 

http://www.canterbury.co.uk/things-to-see-and-do/Crab-and-Winkle-Way.aspx

Carl P - this was probably the same in 1998 as in 1968 .Got ''gentrified'' only in he last 15 or 20 years
.


----------



## iandg (23 Jan 2017)

Not a fantastic snap - but sun in Stornoway in January


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jan 2017)

sotkayak said:


> Plenty more -it runs between Whitstable and Canterbury-7 miles and a bit - Check out all the possibilities on this map
> http://www.openstreetmap.org/#map=14/51.3294/1.0470&layers=C
> 
> http://www.canterbury.co.uk/things-to-see-and-do/Crab-and-Winkle-Way.aspx
> ...



yeah, thats what I've done, Canterbury to Whitstable but never went straight on at the left turn to Whitstable, often wondered how much more there was.


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Jan 2017)

23 1 Race, race, race the plane by Johnclimber


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jan 2017)

Stillness on the Exe at Topsham yesterday evening:


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (25 Jan 2017)




----------



## Salty seadog (25 Jan 2017)




----------



## bonsaibilly (25 Jan 2017)

Project complete! Raleigh Routier frame converted to single speed flat bar.


----------



## fatblokish (25 Jan 2017)

Cold commute yesterday,


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Jan 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2017)

Taken yesterday on my phone. I like the reflection of the tower in the path






Jesus college, Cambridge.


----------



## summerdays (25 Jan 2017)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> View attachment 334890


My friend posted something very similar this morning taken from the English side! Fantastically still and some of hers had mist swirling just above!


----------



## Spartak (26 Jan 2017)

Brussels metro .....


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (26 Jan 2017)

summerdays said:


> My friend posted something very similar this morning taken from the English side! Fantastically still and some of hers had mist swirling just above!



Yes, it was lovely there yesterday morning. I keep planning to ride over Severn Beach way and see it from the other side but haven't yet. Maybe this year.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jan 2017)

Frozen vegetables


----------



## Mo1959 (27 Jan 2017)

Not cycling as it's baltic so just from my very cold and foggy morning walk.


----------



## Basil.B (27 Jan 2017)

Stunning photos on here!


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Jan 2017)

First bigish' Trip Out today had to head to this place









Well Worth it and the New Owners are doing well pretty busy inside for Lunchtime.


----------



## jowwy (27 Jan 2017)




----------



## stumpy66 (27 Jan 2017)

rualexander said:


> Chilly spin round Biggar area this afternoon, Tinto Hill draped in cloud,
> View attachment 334476


My usual route takes me round there at some point, nice cycling around there


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jan 2017)

We are in Valencia for Mrs Daves birthday

A fairly large rubber plant






Valencian rooftops






Oranges


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Jan 2017)

Seen on the road today in Blackburn






But take a closer look at the note hanging from his rear view mirror





"Road Safety Week" you couldn't make it up could you?


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Jan 2017)

Are we sure it's not made up...?


----------



## Chappy (28 Jan 2017)

Lovely weather this morning. Perfect for a ride. Was really happy to see loads of other cyclists as well.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Jan 2017)

The med


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jan 2017)

A bird preening itself at sunset:


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jan 2017)

Sorry, a second of the day - one or two of the Dutch houses at Topsham:


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Jan 2017)

Someone's been knitting lampposts in Pegwell. @Hill Wimp @hopless500 , you know anything about this?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2017)

One from yesterdays ride I went right


----------



## Diggs (29 Jan 2017)

Been meaning to head over to the Cyclopark for ages and given the London Cross League had a race on I thought I'd wander over and cheer some fellow cyclists on.
Haven't looked over the camera pics yet but took this on the phone


----------



## rualexander (29 Jan 2017)




----------



## Kbrook (30 Jan 2017)

This is just an excuse to show off my new winter bike, problem is it's far too good for winter!


----------



## biggs682 (30 Jan 2017)

Breathed a sigh of relief


----------



## sotkayak (30 Jan 2017)

A good ride on Sunday..The Crab and Winkle Way track towards Walnut Tree Farm ,and the obligatory Giant bike pic at the Winding Pond 


DSCF2852 by andre dup, on Flickr



DSCF2851 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Jan 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Are we sure it's not made up...?



On my dog's life it's 100% genuine


----------



## ufkacbln (31 Jan 2017)

Just north of Longyearbyen, I have no idea where the "traced lines" , I saw nothing with the naked eye, an none of the other photos have anything similar......


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Jan 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> On my dog's life it's 100% genuine



Not suggesting you were part of the rigging but maybe the guy in the pic was poking a bit of fun...


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Feb 2017)

No storm here yet, very mild and sunny for February.


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Feb 2017)

Sunrise on my phone camera





And after editing


----------



## john59 (4 Feb 2017)

From my ride this morning. Looking over towards Wales from Neston.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2017)

Four actually
A trip out to Saltaire/Salts Mill, & Haworth, yesterday, with wife, daughter, & her B/F

The tramway cabling







Descending to Crag-Hebble dam







The dam
I've ran (& ridden) over this, & through the 'BirdCage gate', during http://www.bingleyharriers.co.uk/events/harriers-vs-cyclists/ but never had chance to have a proper look at it, & kept telling myself I would (that's since my first_ 'H v C'_ race in 2007)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3770890







The 'Cage'
During the race, the adjacent modern gate is pinned open for us
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/563564


----------



## ianrauk (5 Feb 2017)

Look closely at the lambs and you can see they are wearing see through macs. Or as I called them... oven ready bags.


----------



## Spiderweb (5 Feb 2017)

No cycling today but we met our daughter from Leeds University and then drove to Roundhay Park and took the dog for a walk around Waterloo lake. Lovely afternoon.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Feb 2017)

My new roller


----------



## rualexander (5 Feb 2017)

Brief sunny spell on an otherwise greyish day.


----------



## iandg (6 Feb 2017)

Surly Cross-Check on the Stornoway (Lews) Castle Grounds trails.


----------



## booze and cake (6 Feb 2017)

Reformers Tree, Hyde Park



http://www.londonremembers.com/subjects/reformers-tree-reform-tree


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Feb 2017)

This weekends Bivi a month trip 10/10 to date


----------



## Spartak (6 Feb 2017)




----------



## ufkacbln (6 Feb 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 336523




Whatever happened to "Airfix"?


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (8 Feb 2017)




----------



## simon.r (8 Feb 2017)

My beer fridge in the garage:


----------



## iandg (9 Feb 2017)

This morning's sunrise over Torridon from Stornoway Golf Course


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Puerto de Mogan



Lovely place


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Feb 2017)

rualexander said:


> Chilly spin round Biggar area this afternoon, Tinto Hill draped in cloud,
> View attachment 334476



Great image 

The butchers next to the Chippy in biggar sell great haggis


----------



## biggs682 (10 Feb 2017)

Found a hole in my apple that I just had, looks like I might have had some extra protein


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Feb 2017)

My picture of the day is of our resident otter who is clearly enjoying eating one of my fish. Grrr. The photo was taken on a trail camera that has night vision.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Feb 2017)

Hill reps today in North East Wales









Up into the snow





8 times this morning to top over the height of Ben Nevis


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2017)

Can't think why I get a silly grin on my face when I come home to this:






And yes, it's holiday time again, so you can expect a few more big hills this week


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Feb 2017)

I ummed and ah-ed a lot this morning over whether to go out on the MTB in the cold and hail/snow... ended up being a cracking ride


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Feb 2017)

The garden is looking quite pretty this morning...


----------



## Spokesmann (12 Feb 2017)

Out for a few chilly miles today...


----------



## gavgav (12 Feb 2017)

Out for lunch today and this pulled into the pub car park! Not your every day transport for a trip to the pub!


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Feb 2017)

My first col de Rousset of the year.


----------



## flake99please (12 Feb 2017)

Wasn't working today, but body clock decides that 3am is enough of a lie in for me. My picture of the day (night) is this.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Feb 2017)

Mine is


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Feb 2017)

The sun came out, and it got to 21C here, so time to get out the shorts, and a quick loop to the col de Marignac:


----------



## biggs682 (13 Feb 2017)

A wood pile at Sywell Reservoir


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Feb 2017)

One of many celebrations around here of the miners of South East Kent.


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Feb 2017)

Spring's coming


----------



## biggs682 (14 Feb 2017)

London skyline from the top of the Great fire of London monument.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2017)

Aha. It's nice when things go to plan. I cycled 50 miles for this photo.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Feb 2017)

31 dry miles tonight





and this mornings moon before sunrise


----------



## biggs682 (16 Feb 2017)

One from my dad's 1950's Army service photo album of one of his fellow recruit's.

Never seen this book before contained some great pictures.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Feb 2017)

La Charce - definitely worth a visit if you're into geology.


----------



## Spiderweb (18 Feb 2017)

Beautiful day today in North Yorkshire. A steady 22 mile loop, almost shorts weather!


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Feb 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Feb 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 337717
> 
> Spring's coming



Sure is


----------



## Nigel182 (19 Feb 2017)

Managed to get out on the 'Retro Roadie' a few miles got me to Coalhouse Fort recently on the Telly in the Tom Hardy series Taboo....am still a few episodes behind on the Tivo box but will get there eventually.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Feb 2017)

One from yesterday... last day here today for a while...


----------



## simon.r (19 Feb 2017)

One from the early hours of this morning:






I haven't been out on my bike today


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Feb 2017)

A pre dawn start this morning, 66 miles some mud, some cycle lanes, some hills and plenty of head winds at the coast. Home for 1pm as well.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Feb 2017)

Right, last ride, along the Drôme done this morning, and heading back to Devon. Bah.


----------



## rualexander (19 Feb 2017)

Well, this was a bit different,


----------



## ianrauk (19 Feb 2017)

Wallasea Island


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2017)

GGJ said:


> Watched this wee fella whilst waiting at a bus stop in Bermuda a few years ago
> 
> View attachment 338790


Did he catch his bus OK?


----------



## Mojonaut (20 Feb 2017)

A few pics from yesterday, arranged to meet up at Wells N.Norfolk for some Fatbike beach riding.


----------



## booze and cake (20 Feb 2017)

It was lovely and warm here in London today, seems like we're finally waving goodbye to winter. Let there be light, colour, and plenty more of riding around in short sleeves and sunglasses. (Royal Albert Hall in the background)


----------



## mickle (21 Feb 2017)




----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Feb 2017)

Urban Mountain Biking in Sheffield


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Feb 2017)

Now that's a chain


----------



## GlenBen (22 Feb 2017)

Its not from today, but ingleton last weekend.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (22 Feb 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2017)

Star gazing


----------



## dickyknees (23 Feb 2017)

Bit windy this morning!


----------



## AndyRM (23 Feb 2017)

A gift from Tango...


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Feb 2017)

Doris didn't have that much impact in Devon today, but made it rather interesting on the bike. And the Exe was a bit choppy earlier. A nice sky tonight for compensation.


----------



## Venod (23 Feb 2017)

Just changed my 32 front ring for a 34, thought I might have over done it, until I saw this.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2017)

This is what my partner made yesterday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2017)

Castleford







Ford Square (by the roundabout at the Church Street/Saville Road junction)
I believe it's thus named, as it's where the Romans, who had a presence in the town, crossed the Aire (as a continuation of Watling Street)

Further up, at the northern side of the Aire, & the Canal, the road is Roman Ridge Road


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Feb 2017)

Botolph Lane in Cambridge


----------



## Welsh wheels (24 Feb 2017)

Southerndown beach in South Wales. 60 mile round trip with nearly 1000 metres of climbing. Legs just a little bit sore now.


----------



## Bonno (24 Feb 2017)

Papermill lock cafe, Essex


----------



## booze and cake (24 Feb 2017)

An impressive evergreen Holm Oak in Herne Hill, that survived everything storm Doris threw at it yesterday.


----------



## Mojonaut (25 Feb 2017)

Grafham Water yesterday, a carpet of twigs and branches after Doris


----------



## biggs682 (25 Feb 2017)

First lambs of the year seen on this morning's ride.


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Feb 2017)

Duck





Canal


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Feb 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (25 Feb 2017)

Mr M's dinner for tomorrow, Italian meatballs. 
Been slavin' over a hot stove all day creating these from a "recipe" (not the Baldwin sisters recipe) on t' internet.
Hope they're edible


----------



## mickle (25 Feb 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (25 Feb 2017)

So, I found myself in Ely doing art stuff today....


----------



## Spiderweb (26 Feb 2017)

Really windy in North Yorkshire Today and high water on the Wharfe in Rhyther. 34 miles of hard graft.


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Feb 2017)

Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 339748
> Really windy in North Yorkshire Today and high water on the Wharfe in Rhyther. 34 miles of hard graft.



That is quite high - nearly rode a circuit to Ryther this morning but decided that I didn't fancy 14 miles of headwind on the way back...


----------



## mickle (26 Feb 2017)

First ride on my new (to me) Tifosi. It's been a while since I had a proper bike.


----------



## Motobecane (26 Feb 2017)

Blood Orange Custard Tart, which I made earlier:


----------



## Mrs M (26 Feb 2017)

The meatballs were "no bad"


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Feb 2017)




----------



## Motobecane (26 Feb 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 339773
> 
> 
> View attachment 339774
> ...


Seriously stunning pics - particularly the middle one. Its My Little Pony gone wild.


----------



## Motobecane (27 Feb 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> View attachment 334154
> 
> 
> Derek Jarman's old house in the shadows of Dungeness nuclear power station.


Its a haunting place... I've visited a few times as Its not so far from me.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Feb 2017)

Orton church taken Saturday morning whilst out riding.


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (27 Feb 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Seriously stunning pics - particularly the middle one. Its My Little Pony gone wild.



Many thanks for your kind words, if you want a picture for yourself to print off please help yourself from my Flickr page
https://flic.kr/p/ReCqwr
Simply click on the arrow pointing down to a line on the bottom right hand side of the page and download the original and biggest photo size.
The cost,,,, send a photo back to me showing it up on your wall


----------



## mickle (27 Feb 2017)




----------



## Motobecane (28 Feb 2017)

Alarmingly Purple Aloo Gobi with Tamarind and Dates (using Albert Bartlett Purple Majesty potatoes). My recipe *here* (if you dare).


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Wallasea Island
> 
> View attachment 338691


Is it trying to mate or is one of them magnetic?


----------



## ianrauk (28 Feb 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> Is it trying to mate or is one of them magnetic?



Is Titanium magnetic?


----------



## Leaway2 (28 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Is Titanium magnetic?


It is paramagnetic

*Paramagnetism* is a form of magnetism whereby certain materials are attracted by an externally applied magnetic field, and form internal, induced magnetic fields in the direction of the applied magnetic field.
Wiki (so it must be true)


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Feb 2017)




----------



## Motobecane (1 Mar 2017)

I'm on a blood orange binge! Today - Chicken Bake with Blood Oranges, Caperberries, Green Olives and Dates. My recipe on sister site* here.*


----------



## Motobecane (1 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Another food picture...
> 
> Pigging out on my special home made fruit compote tonight. Spent 2 hours yesterday slaving over a hot stove making it, then let it chill in the fridge for 24 hours to allow it to cool down, the liquid to infuse into the fruit and gel, served with an unhealthy dollop of full fat Greek style yoghurt... Mmmmm
> 
> ...



Is Greek yoghurt unhealthy?


----------



## Motobecane (1 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Another food picture...
> 
> Pigging out on my special home made fruit compote tonight. Spent 2 hours yesterday slaving over a hot stove making it, then let it chill in the fridge for 24 hours to allow it to cool down, the liquid to infuse into the fruit and gel, served with an unhealthy dollop of full fat Greek style yoghurt... Mmmmm
> 
> ...



It looks delicious. What is the fruit in the compote?


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Mar 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Its a haunting place... I've visited a few times as Its not so far from me.



me neither, I'm only in Dover.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2017)

Out for a run earlier, & re-found the spring that allows iron-oxides to leach out of old workings








NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 339525


There's a transport café on the A1
Yes, there's still some left!!!
It has 3 BMXs hanging on the walls, the white one is so unused, it still has the moulding marks on the tyres!!





https://www.facebook.com/busybeesdiner/
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowU..._Diner-Darrington_West_Yorkshire_England.html

What the exterior looks like now, it's an ex gate-house/lodge to Stapleton Park
(roughly 1 mile south of the Darrington exit)



It was the _'Way West' café_ (seen here, from the south, showing the 'posh' façade, that was on the carriage-drive)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4293903






Spiderweb said:


> View attachment 339748
> Really windy in North Yorkshire Today and high water on the Wharfe in Rhyther. 34 miles of hard graft.


Not the best area, when it's windy
And, at least above water


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Mar 2017)

Welsh Daffs on St David's Day





Caption contest


----------



## Nigel182 (1 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 340355
> 
> Welsh Daffs on St David's Day
> 
> ...


Waiting for a "Birdie"


----------



## mickle (1 Mar 2017)




----------



## Motobecane (1 Mar 2017)

Roasted heritage carrots, turnips and watermelon radishes with thyme. A 'before' picture:


----------



## Motobecane (1 Mar 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> Waiting for a "Birdie"


----------



## GGJ (1 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 340356
> 
> Caption contest



Golf buggy for sale complete with quadruple catalytic conversion


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> Waiting for a "Birdie"


----------



## Motobecane (1 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Another recipe from me..well from SWMBO if the truth be told
> 
> *Super Food Energy Bars with Cacao*
> 
> ...



I really, really don't want to say this because I can believe the bars are delicious - but when I saw the image it reminded me of Hastings beach... that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2017)

Filet steak with mushroom sauce tonight, experiment! (Mushrooms =  unless disguised in a sauce)
Trying to recreate a lovely dish perfected by Patricio and his staff at Onda Luz Restaurant in Praia da Luz, Algarve.
Mr M gave my efforts 8 out of 10 (no bad) 
Pics are:- Onda Luz ladies, Patricio (Frank Sinatra lookalike) and my effort.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Golf buggy for sale complete with quadruple catalytic conversion


Very clever


----------



## RedRider (1 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 339525


Awww, I had one! Bought by my nan


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Mar 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, there's still some left!!!
> It has 3 BMXs hanging on the walls, the white one is so unused, it still has the moulding marks on the tyres!!
> 
> Not the best area, when it's windy
> And, at least above water



The bike was hanging from the ceiling in "The Bar" on Saltaire Road in Shipley. Just above a table top Space Invaders machine...

And Ryther moves about - it's usually above water (just) but on occasion my Garmin states it's below sea level...


----------



## simon.r (1 Mar 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sky_Mirror


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Mar 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Ryther moves about - it's usually above water (just) but on occasion my Garmin states it's below sea level...


8 metres above sea-level, just west of the Rythre Arms, according to my OS sheet, for the area (105 'York') 

It doesn't seem that long since the floods, when Ulleskelf & Ryther were all but cut off (not the Boxing Day floods, of 2015, that took out Tadcaster Bridge), & Raw Lane was under water all the way in, from the turning up to Kirkby Wharfe 
(Raw Lane, being the road from the 'Tadcaster TurnPike')


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2017)

I haven't had a tree photo for a while, so here's one, with a bonus cloud chucked in.


----------



## Motobecane (2 Mar 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 340370
> View attachment 340369
> View attachment 340368
> Filet steak with mushroom sauce tonight, experiment! (Mushrooms =  unless disguised in a sauce)
> ...


Looking good to me! Its a tough call trying to re-create dishes eaten in restaurants.


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Mar 2017)

Packed and ready for tomorrow nights wild camp.
It will be my 12th month in a row with around 20 nights out since my April operation last year


----------



## mickle (2 Mar 2017)




----------



## Cp40Carl (2 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 340355
> 
> Welsh Daffs on St David's Day
> 
> ...



Golf buggy for sale. Paw condition.


----------



## Cp40Carl (2 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 340355
> 
> Welsh Daffs on St David's Day
> 
> ...



Cats eyes in road, but still attached to cat..


----------



## furball (2 Mar 2017)

View attachment 340356

Caption contest[/QUOTE]

The Catton Garden Heist.


----------



## Motobecane (3 Mar 2017)

furball said:


> View attachment 340356
> 
> Caption contest



The Catton Garden Heist.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Motobecane (3 Mar 2017)

Cp40Carl said:


> Golf buggy for sale. Paw condition.


----------



## Motobecane (3 Mar 2017)

You guys are good at the captions!


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Another recipe from me..well from SWMBO if the truth be told
> 
> *Super Food Energy Bars with Cacao*
> 
> ...



When I first saw the photo it looked like a seed tray of compost with a few seedlings germinating 

Hope it tasted better


----------



## Motobecane (3 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> A couple of pictures my daughter took this morning at Loch Laggan
> 
> View attachment 340629
> 
> ...



Oh gosh! Beautiful...


----------



## Motobecane (3 Mar 2017)

Black Bean, Leek and Cheese Bake


----------



## Motobecane (4 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> A couple of pictures my daughter took this morning at Loch Laggan
> View attachment 340631



I flipped it. This one really does work upside down!:


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> A couple of pictures my daughter took this morning at Loch Laggan
> 
> View attachment 340629
> 
> ...



That blue though!


----------



## simon.r (4 Mar 2017)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aspire_(sculpture)

You can just about see my bike at the bottom of the sculpture, for an idea of scale.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Mar 2017)

After the showers - a quick spin over Woodbury Common


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> After the showers - a quick spin over Woodbury Common
> 
> View attachment 340778


Super nice.


----------



## Motobecane (4 Mar 2017)

Mushroom and Walnut Soup. My recipe* here*


----------



## Motobecane (4 Mar 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> After the showers - a quick spin over Woodbury Common
> 
> View attachment 340778



It almost makes it worth putting up with the rain. Correction, it_ does_ make it worth it.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Mar 2017)

Was down in that there London today and spotted this public information notice.


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Mar 2017)

Last nights bed for the night #WildCamping


----------



## Motobecane (4 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Last nights bed for the night #WildCamping
> 
> 
> View attachment 340830



Makes me want to go camping (I hate camping BTW). Three bikes - does that mean three in a tent?


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Mar 2017)

Another snatched ride in between the showers, and another nice gnarly oak tree


----------



## ianrauk (5 Mar 2017)

The children's graves in St James' Church Cooling, as mentioned in Dickens' Great Expectations.


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Mar 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Makes me want to go camping (I hate camping BTW). Three bikes - does that mean three in a tent?



Not all, you don't even need a tent.
Take a look at my blog from today
https://johnclimber.com/2017/03/05/dont-wait-until-summer-to-start-bike-packing/


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2017)

Where is the pot of gold


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Mar 2017)

Heading back in from an old mine track, I saw these sheep in a line crossing this disused bridge, my legs couldn't pedal fast enough so I just caught the stragglers waiting their turn to get onto the far bank, obviously they all passed the sign


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 Mar 2017)

The view from my office last week:


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Mar 2017)

On today's ride..


----------



## mickle (5 Mar 2017)




----------



## Motobecane (5 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Not all, you don't even need a tent.
> Take a look at my blog from today
> https://johnclimber.com/2017/03/05/dont-wait-until-summer-to-start-bike-packing/



The dog came too?


----------



## Motobecane (5 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4709205, member: 21629"]
View attachment 340985
[/QUOTE]
My heart is racing... such colour!


----------



## Motobecane (5 Mar 2017)

Chicken baked in spiced yoghurt.


----------



## midlife (5 Mar 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Chicken baked in spiced yoghurt.
> 
> View attachment 341049



That's a lot of chilli 

Shaun


----------



## Motobecane (5 Mar 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> The view from my office last week:
> 
> View attachment 341017
> 
> View attachment 341018



I wish I'd had an office that looked out on a view like that.


----------



## Nigel182 (6 Mar 2017)

Out today testing a new Bar Bag.


----------



## Motobecane (6 Mar 2017)

midlife said:


> That's a lot of chilli
> 
> Shaun


Its not chilli! But if it was I'd probably eat it if it was as I'm a complete chilli-head!


----------



## RudeNot2 (6 Mar 2017)

Heading down Tak ma Doon road into the Carron Valley to the north of Glasgow






Out for a cycle after work above Kilmacolm on West Glen Road


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2017)

Shiny mud


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Mar 2017)

Weird Clouds


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Mar 2017)

Not one of mine, but I can't wait to ride my bike around here in Iceland this coming July


----------



## Motobecane (7 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 341165
> 
> Weird Clouds


Wonderful!


----------



## Motobecane (7 Mar 2017)

Aubergine, Potato and Feta Bake. Recipe on our sister site here.


----------



## Motobecane (7 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Not one of mine, but I can't wait to ride my bike around here in Iceland this coming July





GGJ said:


> Was there in February a couple of years ago and was impossible to ride a bike at that time of year unless you had studded tyres



I so much want to go to Iceland... and the food is supposed to be excellent (and right on trend at the moment).


----------



## RudeNot2 (7 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Nearly killed myself the first time I traversed that road, climb out of Kilsyth over the Tak and hurtling downhill I never knew there was a ford crossing the road. Trying to stop suddenly from 40mph in damp conditions was an AG2R LA MONDIALE trouser moment
> 
> 
> See you're in Bishopton, stayed there for 20 years, lots of changes since I left with new building work



First did the Tak about 20 years ago on an old mountain bike. So much better on the road bike - but still burns....

Only been in the Bish about 4 years but with the development of the old ROF site it's forever expanding (despite the new area being called Dargavel)


----------



## rualexander (7 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Was there in February a couple of years ago and was impossible to ride a bike at that time of year unless you had studded tyres
> 
> The water in this picture isn't flowing, it's frozen solid
> 
> View attachment 341184


Some of it may be frozen but most of it is flowing, you can tell from the way the water is behaving.


----------



## mickle (7 Mar 2017)




----------



## Big Andy (7 Mar 2017)

New bike leaning on the conservatory!


----------



## Motobecane (7 Mar 2017)

Black Iberico tomatoes and Sicilian Marinda tomatoes. What to do with them though?


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 341175
> 
> 
> Not one of mine, but I can't wait to ride my bike around here in Iceland this coming July



We are camping very close to this route #Excited


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Mar 2017)

Expect moving photo any day soon


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Mar 2017)

1st attempt. needs more practice


----------



## Crackle (8 Mar 2017)

@JohnClimber I look forward to your Iceland report. It's on my to do list, especially as son2 did a school trip there last year. I think I first read about cycling in Iceland in 95 or so, early days of the internet and was taken with it: One day, as they say.

I probably won't watch the goPro footage as for some reason it always makes me feel a little queasy, especially if head mounted.


----------



## Motobecane (8 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Expect moving photo any day soon
> 
> View attachment 341465



Nice!


----------



## Motobecane (9 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Sundown at Roy Bridge
> 
> View attachment 341493


Very beautiful.


----------



## Dave 123 (9 Mar 2017)

Work


----------



## TeeShot (9 Mar 2017)

The Macclesfield canal near Sutton yesterday


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (9 Mar 2017)

TeeShot said:


> View attachment 341560
> The Macclesfield canal near Sutton yesterday


That will be a "Snake Bridge or Turnover Bridge"
These distinctive bridges allowed the towpath to cross the canal without the horse being unhitched from the narrowboat it was pulling


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Mar 2017)

Hey after a while of not been here... I am back from sunny Spain..






At the top of one of the hardest climbs around here.. Down there is the Mediterranean sea and the town of Benalmadena, Malaga.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2017)

This mornings sun rise


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Mar 2017)

Archie taken on my new GoPro hero 5 action cam on photo made.
Amazing quality from such a small unit that only needed a slight bit of tweeking


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Mar 2017)

St George's church Thriplow


----------



## biggs682 (11 Mar 2017)

The missing for a year garage key, found this afternoon whilst doing some gardening.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Mar 2017)

1st go with a big lens at street photography


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Mar 2017)

Don't play with matches


----------



## mickle (11 Mar 2017)

First ride over ten miles since I can't remember when.




I've ridden the Solar System ride several times but never seen Uranus.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Mar 2017)

In a long metal-corridor

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3096989 (map below)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2375013


----------



## Nigel182 (12 Mar 2017)

New Addition to the Stable on it's way home now that my Dad has the Raleigh Twenty I got earlier this month.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2017)

Spotted for sale, I remember the Lotus Cortina mk1's .


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Mar 2017)

View: https://youtu.be/dVBPxdUHefM

1st go with the Gopro 5 this morning and home before the rain came in


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Spotted for sale, I remember the Lotus Cortina mk1's .
> 
> View attachment 342143
> View attachment 342144
> View attachment 342145



'Harrogate Horseless Carriage' in - yes..... Harrogate, used to have a Lotus in every so often (1's, & 2's)
They'd even have 60's F1 cars at times
It was the local TVR dealer, & the staff were quite happy for the droolers to go in, & salivate over the Griffith 500s, & Cerberas, yes!!, I mean me

The sister garage is up at Hexam; http://www.hhcsportscars.co.uk/


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2017)

Not quite Cowes but we stood and watched for a while.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Mar 2017)

I took some people for a ride on Sunday...

Traffic was a pain... 






They laid some new tarmac for us...






The views weren't all that bad either...






And what a better way to finish a ride then with a nice cold beer...(or 2 or 3) 






Great day out with plenty of 

Hey who knows maybe one day could be you in one of those pics..


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Mar 2017)

Lidl cycling spoils. All this for less than 9 quid. Time will tell if the saddle bag stays on longer than five minutes.


----------



## Motobecane (13 Mar 2017)

[QUOTE 4718807, member: 9609"]this come out surprisingly well considering it was taken through the window
View attachment 342096
[/QUOTE]
That's a brilliant photo! You could win one of those wildlife photography competitions with that!


----------



## Motobecane (13 Mar 2017)

Malden oysters for lunch - shucked by me.


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Mar 2017)

Archie from a GoPro Hero 5 in 4k movie mode, this was a still taken from the movie (edited a little)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2017)

Ford Transcontinental
A Berliet (French truck manufacturer) based cab

Spotted, this morning, at an old garage that had a Leyland Martian, standing outside for a long time


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Mar 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Lidl cycling spoils. All this for less than 9 quid. Time will tell if the saddle bag stays on longer than five minutes.


I bought a mtb saddle to replace one that has a tear in it, wasn't expecting much for £8 but it seems pretty good.


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Mar 2017)

Brampton Valley Way yesterday,

Cheese toastie and Coffee at Oxendon





Kelmarsh Tunnel entrance


----------



## mickle (14 Mar 2017)




----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Mar 2017)

Don't show my kids your curry powder....
Springtime is here (NCN75 west of Bridge of Weir)


----------



## Cp40Carl (15 Mar 2017)

West Kirby this afternoon...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2017)

Ride out, around Aberford & Sherburn-in-Elmet

With a brew/'widdle' stop at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/




Sorry, slightly odd focus/colours on the above image, as it was an iPhone picture, the GateHouse was with a camera

I passed this, as usual, on the return journey
http://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/steeton-hall-gateway/history/


----------



## Welsh wheels (15 Mar 2017)

Some very un-british weather on this morning's ride


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Mar 2017)

Some very un welsh weather today.,


----------



## simon.r (15 Mar 2017)

Seville fans at Leicester last night:


----------



## simon.r (15 Mar 2017)

Sign in a non too classy establishment we were in before the game. Grocer's apostrophe included


----------



## simon.r (15 Mar 2017)

Meeting some Seville fans before the game (in a slightly classier establishment)!






I can *almost* excuse the half and half scarf as the chap wearing it is from Leicester, speaks fluent Spanish and his friends are from Seville.


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Mar 2017)

Daffs


----------



## Spartak (15 Mar 2017)

River Avon mist this afternoon.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Mar 2017)

Today's workplace:


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Mar 2017)

The Bridgewater canal. Worsley.


----------



## Salty seadog (16 Mar 2017)




----------



## TeeShot (16 Mar 2017)

Giant Jenga on the north Wales coastal path


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Mar 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Today's workplace:
> 
> View attachment 342775


Incidentally - if you do ever visit Exeter Cathedral (it's well worth it), do have a good look at the Bishop's Throne - the thing on the right of the picture, in the choir. The first time I saw it, I thought it was Victorian, but it was built at about the same time as the cathedral, in 1350. It's absolutely amazing, and you can still see the sharp chisel marks made by the craftsmen over 650 years ago - it's almost like the hands are still there, holding the chisel.


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Mar 2017)




----------



## Spokesmann (18 Mar 2017)

My 1951 Sun Super Vitesse build, nearing completion.


----------



## Salty seadog (18 Mar 2017)

In the Turner contemporary gallery in Margate. An unpicked rug or some such....


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2017)




----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Mar 2017)

I am death...

Here is the pic of the day... I couldn't choose a better place to sit and stretch the legs today...






The ride? https://www.strava.com/activities/904989436#kudos 143 km and 2850 meters of climbing chasing guys that I never caught...


----------



## Mrs M (19 Mar 2017)

Nice looking Monkey Puzzle Tree in Duthie Park today


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2017)

A poorly bumblebee


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> A poorly bumblebee
> 
> View attachment 343175



Apparently sugar water helps


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Mar 2017)

Lego of my bike


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> Apparently sugar water helps



Tried that


----------



## rualexander (19 Mar 2017)

A rolling stone gathers no moss, but a stone wall on the other hand ...........


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Mar 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Tried that



How'd it go? It's a 6Music tip


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Mar 2017)

Under the new University Bridge today. 
My Inflite 8 CX


----------



## velovoice (19 Mar 2017)

This is what happens when some cretin tries to steal the capstan-mounted bell from your bike by giving it a good yank.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Mar 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 343241
> 
> 
> Under the new University Bridge today.
> My Inflite 8 CX


Oh, I like that. I might have to go and browse Canyon's site!


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> Oh, I like that. I might have to go and browse Canyon's site!


3600 miles later.. Still loving it!


----------



## gbb (20 Mar 2017)

The view of the end of the runway (where all the vehicles are parked) at the former RAF Alconbury. Its now a monster of a construction site, you can still see some of the buildings in the background, I think there still is a limited.military presence there. The Volvo tipper trucks trundle along in a chain all day moving the banks of earth,masses of construction equipment everywhere.Taken from the first floor of our new factory.


----------



## arnihrolfur (20 Mar 2017)

Meanwhile 60 miles from the arctic circle...


----------



## Motobecane (20 Mar 2017)

rualexander said:


> A rolling stone gathers no moss, but a stone wall on the other hand ...........
> View attachment 343216


Very Hobbity somehow... lovely photo.


----------



## Motobecane (20 Mar 2017)

I'm cheating (two photos). Artichoke, Broad Bean and Caperberry Salad







Part of the prep:


----------



## slowmotion (20 Mar 2017)

Motobecane said:


> I'm cheating (two photos). Artichoke, Broad Bean and Caperberry Salad
> 
> View attachment 343396
> 
> ...


The second photo looks like something out of a rather bad 1960's sci-fi movie.


----------



## Motobecane (21 Mar 2017)

slowmotion said:


> The second photo looks like something out of a rather bad 1960's sci-fi movie.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> How'd it go? It's a 6Music tip



First lot and it seemed ok now its back and hardly moving


----------



## Crackle (21 Mar 2017)

She sell seashells down by the sea shore: It's a scallop shell.





Testing my lens after I dropped it on a rock: The rock broke.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2017)

Deal beach.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Mar 2017)

My new frame being tested for size in the Darren Kenny's Estrella workshop, saddle and bars set to my measurements so I can see how it's going to look before confirming the order. I'm 500 miles away so everything being done by email and phone. I shall hopefully be taking delivery in a few weeks. I've gone for Ultegra with Cero wheels. It will be my first carbon bike.


----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2017)

My new palm trees have arrived


----------



## bonsaibilly (21 Mar 2017)

Crackle said:


> She sell seashells down by the sea shore: It's a scallop shell.
> 
> 
> View attachment 343447
> ...



The monkey got choked and they all went to heaven in a lil row boat clap clap


----------



## Spartak (21 Mar 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (21 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Youngest granddaughter arrived this morning, a healthy 9lb 3oz
> 
> View attachment 343525


Congratulations


----------



## Motobecane (22 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Youngest granddaughter arrived this morning, a healthy 9lb 3oz
> 
> View attachment 343525



Gosh, she looks very alert for a newborn! Congrats.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Mar 2017)

A familiar spot, and familiar mud... but some pretty clouds, on my way home...


----------



## Katherine (22 Mar 2017)

These are both very recognisable to me on my home territory! 



Leaway2 said:


> View attachment 342776
> 
> The Bridgewater canal. Worsley.



On the A580 coming away from Swinton towards Liverpool, at Jn14 for M60. 


JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 343197
> 
> Lego of my bike


----------



## Motobecane (23 Mar 2017)

My Manchester:


----------



## Motobecane (23 Mar 2017)

Artichokes (again).


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2017)

Sunrise on my ride earlier today


----------



## Zanelad (23 Mar 2017)

I saw this morning's sunrise as I drove Mrs Z to Stansted airport. Very good sunrise, couldn't take a picture and drive the car

Multi tasking? What's that then......


----------



## GlenBen (23 Mar 2017)

Just had these flying over my head on this mornings ride, distracted me a bit from the headwind.

(They look much futher away and less impressive in the photos)


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Mar 2017)

Can you help.....?


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Mar 2017)

I went out climbing a bit today.. 

Called it Quality over quantity at Strava...

My riding partner for the day?






And at the top... The pic is not great.. But down there is the Mediterranean Sea... The city of Benalmadena for those that ventured this way at some point..






Was a great day out.. 50 km and 1300 meters of elevation gained..


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Mar 2017)

Katherine said:


> These are both very recognisable to me on my home territory!
> 
> 
> 
> On the A580 coming away from Swinton towards Liverpool, at Jn14 for M60.


I am from Swinton and was visiting Mum.


----------



## Leaway2 (23 Mar 2017)

GGJ said:


> Youngest granddaughter arrived this morning, a healthy 9lb 3oz
> 
> View attachment 343525


I would suggest a Liv. They are made by Giant ;-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Mar 2017)

Early this afternoon, on arrival at work, 
If it had been a Mercedes, instead of a FIAT, the image might have worked better, due to the 'box-body' of the M-B

Sorry, not a brilliant image, but it was taken with my iPhone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2017)

Lady Bolles Water-Tower
Heath, built circa 1600

Rode down past/onto the TPT, for a while at dinnertime
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1937336
http://bwtas.blogspot.co.uk/2008/07/dame-mary-bolles-tower.html


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Mar 2017)

As a bit of an insomniac I am usually out for an early morning walk. Was lovely this morning.........and not a soul in sight. Just me, the birds singing and the sound of the river.


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Mar 2017)

Dunham Massey.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Mar 2017)

Expensive bike rack


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2017)

Whatever floats your Volvo....


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Mar 2017)

Out for a quick ride after work this evening - earlier on I was lucky enough to be power boating around the lake in the background  It was a bit wild out on the water but I saw a few grey herons fly out of the woods on the shore, a buzzard circling directly overhead, and the first sand martins of the season flitting over the water. It's not a bad life!


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Mar 2017)

Today I gave a little back by marshalling a mountain bike race.
I picked the best spot for lots of crash photos.
No one was hurt in the making of this video, but lots of pride was
Enjoy

View: https://vimeo.com/210069193


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Mar 2017)

My 6 best crash photos from Hit the North today


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Mar 2017)

The beach this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2017)

Ariany, Mallorca. Drink drank.


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Mar 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (26 Mar 2017)

Another expensive bike rack


----------



## Mrs M (26 Mar 2017)

Fabulous day today 
Wee treat after a hard afternoon gardening 
Or according to Mr M, grovelling around in the mud, making a mess


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Mar 2017)

Spring has definitely sprung today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2017)

Washing the 'blue', & CGR
The Gran Fondo was clean, just dusty
(blue's not been touched, since I got the CGR)










Salty seadog said:


> Whatever floats your Volvo....
> 
> View attachment 344078



I know Volvo make marine diesels, but......................................


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2017)

I hung out of the window earlier on today. Looking down a third(ish) of the Tramuntana mountains toward Puerto Pollensa


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Mar 2017)

WTF


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Mar 2017)

Blue skies, mountains and sun... In Coin..


----------



## TeeShot (26 Mar 2017)

First day of British summer time


----------



## rualexander (26 Mar 2017)

Frog or Toad?


----------



## Motobecane (27 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 344253
> 
> WTF


Where?


----------



## Motobecane (27 Mar 2017)

rualexander said:


> Frog or Toad?
> 
> View attachment 344298



I'd say frog.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2017)

In a dealer to the north-side of Wakefield


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Mar 2017)

Motobecane said:


> Where?



Just here
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=775&ax=338435&ay=385136&lm=0


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Mar 2017)

After 22 years of on the road sales, miles and miles of motorways and far too many nights away in boring travel hotels, with the last 5 or 6 years of my sales career trying harder and harder to win appointments to sell average products to people who are in no mood or have no real need to change supplier, chasing targets, trying to keep the bosses off my back and spending many unhappy hours reporting just to justify my monthly salary. It's now time for a change
After last weeks "redundancy" it's given me the kick in the arse to realise that I need a change, yes I'll be on less money and maybe have to work some weekends but I want to be able to cycle commute, have a stress and pressure free life and start all over again.
I've an interview/chat next Monday where the 2nd in command says after he spoke to his boss "it's as good as your's"
I'm not building my hopes up about it but I have my fingers crossed
A months gardening leave and bike riding awaits.
Sorry... ramble now over


----------



## Motobecane (27 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Just here
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...archp=ids.srf&dn=775&ax=338435&ay=385136&lm=0


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2017)

Out for a cracking ride on Dartmoor today. The pictured track is my favourite bit of natural singletrack in Devon, on the way down from Princetown to Burrator (perspective is always tricky in photos, in reality it's a lot more downhill than it looks here!). Lovely day to be out on the moor.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> Out for a cracking ride on Dartmoor today. The pictured track is my favourite bit of natural singletrack in Devon, on the way down from Princetown to Burrator (perspective is always tricky in photos, in reality it's a lot more downhill than it looks here!). Lovely day to be out on the moor.
> 
> View attachment 344383


Ha - I went north, which was the wrong direction today... see below...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2017)

I guessed wrong - trying to avoid a long slog into a headind I headed up to Watchet & came back via Dunster and the Exe Valley - the first 25 miles were a slog into a block headwind, then north of Wiveliscombe it all went misty, grey and cold. It didn't inspire me to snap much, just one 'for the record' near Bridgetown in Somerset... with a bridge...


----------



## ChrisEyles (27 Mar 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I guessed wrong - trying to avoid a long slog into a headind I headed up to Watchet & came back via Dunster and the Exe Valley - the first 25 miles were a slog into a block headwind, then north of Wiveliscombe it all went misty, grey and cold. It didn't inspire me to snap much, just one 'for the record' near Bridgetown in Somerset... with a bridge...
> 
> View attachment 344415



The north easterly wind caught me out too. I'm used to the prevailing SW wind giving me a hand up the long slog onto the top of the moor, and then a little wind-braking doesn't hurt on the way down the descent. This time the climb was properly difficult (the only time yet I've wished for a lower gear on the 1x8 gearing I'm running on this bike), and the downhill was a bit scarily fast at times!


----------



## rualexander (27 Mar 2017)

rualexander said:


> Frog or Toad?



Common Toad seems like the answer.


----------



## sotkayak (28 Mar 2017)

Great Stour Way cycle and footpath this evening -from Rheims Way Bridge ,Canterbury. 



20170327_185346 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Mar 2017)

On this pic you have to look waaay in the back... 

Can you see the tiny road going up? 

Well that is where we were coming from... This 2 are really strong guys.. Specially climbing.. 






The location? Cartama Estacion in Malaga, Spain... About 60o meters above sea level.. Not too high but trust me your legs hurt..


----------



## grecinos (28 Mar 2017)

Mmm...


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (28 Mar 2017)

Newport Transporter Bridge, not currently transporting..


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Mar 2017)

Gravel lanes, canal paths, sea fronts, hills, head winds and a 72km/h tarmac downhill


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2017)

Climbing Frocester Hill ......


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2017)

Town hall on stilts....


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Mar 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (30 Mar 2017)

Splash


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 344544
> 
> 
> View attachment 344545
> ...


Wow, i never saw a bike like that ? What is it ? I kinda like it...kinda


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2017)

Just in case my name hasn't given the game away... anyway, all I was missing for last night's rehearsal was the kitchen sink.


----------



## Haitch (31 Mar 2017)

What do you play, Brian? Music-wise not instrument-wise.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2017)

Haitch said:


> What do you play, Brian? Music-wise not instrument-wise.


Anything people will pay me for, pretty much: big band, orchestral, shows, choral societies. Last weekend was lead trumpet in big band for an Ella/ Miller concert, followed by a Bach B Minor Mass. Tomorrow is orchestral (see below), followed by rehearsals for 42nd Street and Barnum.






Actually, the last one is a splendid amateur orchestra I've been in for 24 years - one I do just for the fun of playing.


----------



## Haitch (31 Mar 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Miller



I've got a couple of cousins who used to play in the Glen Miller Orchestra.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2017)

Haitch said:


> I've got a couple of cousins who used to play in the Glen Miller Orchestra.


They must have been good. I prefer Basie by a mile, but Miller still gets the audiences in.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

And I was worried someone might Nick my pump.....left the bike like this for 90 mins while I had a leisurely breakfast by the beach.....


----------



## Oldbloke (31 Mar 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2017)

The old bridge at FerryBridge, from the eastern bank







Until into the late 1960s/early 1970's this carried the 'Great North Road'/A1 over the River Aire at this point
The slight foreground shadowing, is because I'm stood under that flyover (now bypassed itself, by the new A1, a mile or so to the west

This image is taken from that bridge



How it looked, in (I'd guess??) the 1930's; http://www.knottingley.org/gallery/ferrybridge/gallery1221.htm


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2017)

Another from today....the Viking ship at Pegwell bay.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2017)

Rehearsing for tomorrow's concert in Exeter Cathedral


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Mar 2017)

gbb said:


> Wow, i never saw a bike like that ? What is it ? I kinda like it...kinda



Thanks, It's a Travers DRITi (CX/Adventure bike) http://www.traversbikes.com/dirti.html
With Lauf Grit forks http://www.laufforks.com/lauf-grit/
Riding on 40mm tyres.
Fancy one?


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Mar 2017)

gbb said:


> Wow, i never saw a bike like that ? What is it ? I kinda like it...kinda



gbb - I've also got a Fat Bike version and here it is on the beach this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2017)

A view from the cockpit, featuring my 1934 Olds Super trumpet, all ready to play Gershwin's 1929 'An American in Paris' at tonight's rehearsal. Just pity the poor double bass player the back of whose head is in the line of fire...


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Apr 2017)

Magic mushrooms


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Magic mushrooms
> 
> View attachment 345050


The Albert Hall?


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2017)

Spotted this BSO on my local ride.. Well, I wouldn't fancy riding too many miles on it!


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Another from today....the Viking ship at Pegwell bay.
> 
> View attachment 344970


My parents lived in Cliffsend Grove, a hundred yards from there. I worked on the hovercraft when Hoverlloyd operated just t'other side of The Hugin.


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Apr 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2017)

Spotted this afternoon @ http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp





Not many bikes there, this is the vast majority of them (maybe 35 in total?)


----------



## Herbie (1 Apr 2017)

steveindenmark said:


> - 6 degrees and a waterbottle like a brick. Lovely light. Pity it wasnt 25 degrees warmer.
> 
> 
> View attachment 332098


----------



## sotkayak (1 Apr 2017)

The Great Stour Way, today near Chartham


DSCF3008 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## Salty seadog (1 Apr 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> My parents lived in Cliffsend Grove, a hundred yards from there. I worked on the hovercraft when Hoverlloyd operated just t'other side of The Hugin.



That was a few years ago Pete, the hovers are long gone....a quick google suggests they stopped out of Pegwell in 1982....I was 8.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Apr 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (1 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745647, member: 9609"]I do like the sky in that, where is it ? Bravaria ?[/QUOTE]
A little village called London.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> That was a few years ago Pete, the hovers are long gone....a quick google suggests they stopped out of Pegwell in 1982....I was 8.


I was there in 1974 ish, they moved to Dover eventually, then closed totally.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4745660, member: 9609"]Tower Bridge ? I thought tower bridge at first but all those little pointy bits made it look a bit Austran[/QUOTE]


Tower bridge it is.
I know what you mean though!


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Apr 2017)

Colombia Road flower market


----------



## Spartak (2 Apr 2017)




----------



## welsh dragon (2 Apr 2017)

A beautiful day today for being out on the bike


----------



## Mrs M (2 Apr 2017)

One of these bicycle garden planters from Amazon is on it's way 
Looks quite like my Pashley 
I intend painting it the same colours as the Pashley, then putting a little pot of poppies in the basket (once they've grown, as just seeds at the mo').
Combines my wee hobbies of cycling, gardening and being "creative" 
Also, should keep me out of mischief  (for a wee bit)


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2017)

Bit of colour from around the garden


----------



## Cuchilo (2 Apr 2017)

Richmond park overlooking pen ponds .


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Apr 2017)

3 of my better shots from the last 2 days





Skipton Cobbles





Rosie and Jim





Canal turn ready for Saturdays Grand National


----------



## Mrs M (2 Apr 2017)




----------



## al-fresco (2 Apr 2017)




----------



## GGJ (2 Apr 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> 3 of my better shots from the last 2 days
> 
> View attachment 345311




Nice picture, very appropriate for this time of the year


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Apr 2017)

*1. *
Nostell Priory
(on the A638 - Doncaster Road, between Wakefield, & Ackworth)



As it is seen just after the start of the ParkRun there
We cross the front of the House (l - r), then descend the carriage-drive, down to this bridge & the lower lake;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4099321
*
2.*
I believe it was built as Brackenhill WMC & Institute, as there's a 'registration number' carved into a window lintel
(A638 - Doncaster Road, in Ackworth)



This side seems to be deliberate, as it seems far too extreme for subsidence/settling


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Apr 2017)




----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Apr 2017)

Yorkshire !


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Apr 2017)

Alembicbassman said:


> Yorkshire !
> 
> View attachment 345646



Edlington??
Near the Fire Station, I seem to recall


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Apr 2017)

Farm dogs


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Apr 2017)

Yep, Edlington. Just off last year's Tour de Yorkshire route. About 10 minutes from my house in Maltby, we're still waiting for them to mount the winding gear in Maltby as they only recently shut the pit.


----------



## L Q (5 Apr 2017)

On the ride last night I noticed a lot of cars heading for the train track at break neck speed so I wondered what was going on, I guess this is what they were chasing.


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Apr 2017)

Out and about around Rotherham


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Apr 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Bit of colour from around the garden
> [/ATTACH]


Nice, I planted loads of those Snake heads, only one came up


----------



## Mojonaut (5 Apr 2017)

A couple from Sundays 40miler on the fatbike around the trails nr Castle Ashby Northants.


----------



## Trickedem (5 Apr 2017)

I've had the good fortune to be in Hong Kong. Not very cycling friendly, so i went for a hike instead


----------



## biggs682 (5 Apr 2017)

Mojonaut said:


> Nice, I planted loads of those Snake heads, only one came up



Oh dear, these have been planted for about 5 years.


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Apr 2017)

A moment of reflection and enjoying the view on today's sunny 30 miler


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Apr 2017)

Tea-times vehicle of choice. as we moved SWMBOs business office, to new premises


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Apr 2017)

100km with 6000ft of climbing at Llandegla (10 times up the 1st climb) in preparation for the Dirty Reivers


----------



## john59 (6 Apr 2017)




----------



## Alembicbassman (6 Apr 2017)

Thurcroft near Rotherham


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (6 Apr 2017)




----------



## Zanelad (6 Apr 2017)

Alembicbassman said:


> Thurcroft near Rotherham
> 
> View attachment 345909



That's shadow makes your rear mudguard look enormous


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Apr 2017)

john59 said:


> View attachment 345887



Whereabouts on the Wirral is this please?


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2017)

Cycling to listen to a jazz gig, and passed this....


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Apr 2017)

Southport


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2017)

One from earlier today (taken by my riding companion, Andy), up on Exmoor, towards the middle of a 98-miler. The forecast said it was going to be cloudy by the time we got here, but happily the Met Office were wrong. The air was amazingly clear. Andy took the photo while on the move, so the composition is doubly clever!


----------



## al-fresco (7 Apr 2017)

Llanarmon Mynnyd Mawr


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2017)

Someone asked what 27.2 diameter seat post's I had.


----------



## Haitch (7 Apr 2017)

On the wall of an ex-bike shop in Bad Camberg, Germany, a wingless angel.


----------



## john59 (7 Apr 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Whereabouts on the Wirral is this please?



https://goo.gl/maps/9iQYk3cLxmn


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Apr 2017)

Here in north Milton Keynes, we get a display like this every year on the local green, near the war memorial - it makes me smile


----------



## john59 (8 Apr 2017)

A few from my ride this morning!


----------



## Crackle (8 Apr 2017)

john59 said:


> A few from my ride this morning!
> 
> 
> View attachment 346230
> ...


They could be a few from my ride this morning too. Can I share a claim in them?


----------



## Mrs M (8 Apr 2017)

My wee pal


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Apr 2017)

Continuing a tour of South Yorkshire's defunct coal industry - Kiverton Park. Really well landscaped, probably the best one locally. Pit pony and truck, new power source in background.


----------



## Spartak (8 Apr 2017)

Taken on the Avonmouth bridge looking towards Bristol with Shirehampton on the left & Pill on the right.


----------



## Welsh wheels (8 Apr 2017)

Sgwd y eira waterfall, Ystradfellte, Brecon Beacons. I've learnt a painful lesson that you do need suncream in April.


----------



## Alex H (9 Apr 2017)

The beach at Fouras, Charente Maritime taken from the fort.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2017)

The tourist view at the end of my road...


----------



## Alembicbassman (9 Apr 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> The tourist view at the end of my road...
> 
> View attachment 346448



Can't beat a K6 phone box !

I remember when the phones had a rotary dial and slots for 5p or 10p coins

Most of the ones round here have been converted into book exchanges


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2017)

Alembicbassman said:


> Can't beat a K6 phone box !
> 
> I remember when the phones had a rotary dial and slots for 5p or 10p coins
> 
> Most of the ones round here have been converted into book exchanges


I'm old enough to have started doing longer rides when a 2p piece was part of the emergency supplies...


----------



## Mo1959 (9 Apr 2017)

Alembicbassman said:


> Can't beat a K6 phone box !
> 
> I remember when the phones had a rotary dial and slots for 5p or 10p coins
> 
> Most of the ones round here have been converted into book exchanges


I remember when they took pennies and had buttons A and B.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Apr 2017)

Pitsford promenade this morning.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Apr 2017)

Mo1959 said:


> I remember when they took pennies and had buttons A and B.


Me too!


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Apr 2017)

My 12th out of 12 (months) bivi a month ride was last night out in the sand dunes of Merseyside.





Via the Grand National near Bechers Brook





Bivi view with a very bright moon in the sky





Sunrise jig





Bivi


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2017)

Heading out over Lunnsfield Lane, with a few beginners/improvers, from Wakefield Triathlon Club (two experienced ladies leading)
It's between Fairburn (& the 'old' A1), then crosses the 'new' A1, on a flyover, meeting up with the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162), at Burton Salmon




Birkin Café
Quite a lot of the West Yorkshire (& a few North Yorkshire) riders know about this place
Even Lizzie Armitstead (sorry; Deignan) has been!
https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Resta...m-Birkin_North_Yorkshire_England.html#REVIEWS
https://www.facebook.com/Birkin-Fisheries-Tea-Room-174943809332954/





I didn't indulge today, as I didn't feel I'd worked hard enough to eat one, but the cakes are wonderful
Chocolate Orange, & Mint Chocolate, being my favourites


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2017)

And. coming back
Sheryl had a puncture on Hillam Common Lane (road between Gateforth & Hillam)
Despite the experienced girls being more than capable, it was only courtesy to do the task

I've also seen a short film clip of me pumping the tyre up, as Sheryl kneels there, I'll not say any more


----------



## Welsh wheels (10 Apr 2017)

Looking down on the local peasant - I mean pheasant.


----------



## Mojonaut (10 Apr 2017)

A few from yesterdays 50miler

Honey Hill, Cold Ashby Northants.





Too early for tea 





Jurrasic Way


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (10 Apr 2017)

cut gate to ladybower


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2017)

Blue Beer


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2017)

A view from Bath Abbey


----------



## Tin Pot (10 Apr 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (10 Apr 2017)

Some from Liverpool today


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2017)

One from our open bus tour


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Apr 2017)

Me and a very good friend at the top of a cracking climb in the Quantocks. Best ride I've had in ages


----------



## rualexander (11 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 346234
> My wee pal



Why the long face?


----------



## rualexander (11 Apr 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (11 Apr 2017)

rualexander said:


> Why the long face?


You should see her big pal, really long face


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Apr 2017)

Good deed done for the day, with a mate's help we may just have saved a mans life today at the bench on Billinge Hill. 
Top work from the very calm team of paramedics and North West Ambulance crew. 
Hope he's recovering well.


----------



## Mrs M (11 Apr 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Good deed done for the day, with a mate's help we may just have saved a mans life today at the bench on Billinge Hill.
> Top work from the very calm team of paramedics and North West Ambulance crew.
> Hope he's recovering well.
> View attachment 346952


Hope you're all ok


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Apr 2017)

Montaña/Cerro=Mountain/big hill..?


----------



## Spartak (11 Apr 2017)




----------



## sotkayak (12 Apr 2017)

Punt on the River Stour near the Westgate Towers,Canterbury. Taken returning from a ride to Fordwich on Sunday 09/04/17


DSCF3042 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2017)

A bit sombre, but.............
Scroll down to the 'Kirkthorpe' section

http://www.wildyorkshire.co.uk/naturediary/docs/jan00/jan24.html
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...-of-st-peter-warmfield-cum-heath#.WO4ltoWcHIU







Also in the same part of the village 'Frieston Almshouse', less than 100yards from the Graves
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313217-friestons-hospital-warmfield-cum-heath
Pre-gates/hedge-growth; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5357


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2017)

Jupiter's statue Bath Botanical gardens


----------



## al-fresco (12 Apr 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2017)

Who needs digital effects when you've got wonky window panes?


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2017)

Meldon reservoir today:


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2017)

Some flash bugger with a racer trying to upstage my bike....





No need for hi viz on this.....


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Some flash bugger with a racer trying to upstage my bike....
> View attachment 347258
> 
> 
> No need for hi viz on this.....


Love your wee garden bikes and window boxes


----------



## Salty seadog (13 Apr 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Love your wee garden bikes and window boxes



Haha, I'm the flash bugger in this instance.... I pass this house regularly on a ride.


----------



## Mrs M (13 Apr 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> Haha, I'm the flash bugger in this instance.... I pass this house regularly on a ride.


----------



## midlife (13 Apr 2017)

It's not the camera......it's real 

Shaun


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Apr 2017)

The Child of Hale


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Apr 2017)

This taken on one of Milton Keynes (in)famous redways. The train line was taken out of use as you can see - and now serves a very useful purpose


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2017)

An old stone circle somewhere down south


----------



## Globalti (14 Apr 2017)

Waiting for the foot ferry from Knott End across the Wyre to Fleetwood,. The service is under threat from cutbacks.


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4760807, member: 9609"]
(does anyone know why my camera makes the sky inside the raibow a different shade to outside it) ?[/QUOTE]

the techy answer, http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/atmos/ligsky.html


----------



## Mojonaut (14 Apr 2017)

Believe it or not this is a bridleway


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (14 Apr 2017)

I was feeling creative with the camera today... Since the ride was easy and slow..





















Done..!


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Apr 2017)

Bold Forest





Bugs life


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Apr 2017)

Beats riding up it..


And very nice it was too.


----------



## Kbrook (15 Apr 2017)

Today at a beautiful Trough of Bowland


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (15 Apr 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (15 Apr 2017)

Some from a couple of my rides around a Sunny Liverpool today


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2017)

A view from the Greensand escarpment between Honiton and Sidmouth... a roundabout commute to work this evening.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Apr 2017)

Kbrook said:


> View attachment 347604
> Today at a beautiful Trough of Bowland


Is that the road to/from Dunsop bridge ?


----------



## al-fresco (16 Apr 2017)

Potato field, Shropshire.


----------



## Kbrook (16 Apr 2017)

Adam4868 said:


> Is that the road to/from Dunsop bridge ?


Yes that's the one, about a mile away from Dunsop Bridge.


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Apr 2017)

Kbrook said:


> Yes that's the one, about a mile away from Dunsop Bridge.


Thought so,one of my favourite rides over that way.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2017)

I offer 4 images


A Duathlon, this morning, organised by _Wakefield Triathlon Club_, for their members
On a fairly quiet, 'office/business park' circuit, with all left-turns, barring the transition area

Mark Mills; a very good triathlete
Last year, he took part in the ITU Mexico event (as part of the Worlds series), & took 6th in the Sprint Tri, at his age-group

Jenny Muston






Kettlethorpe Hall, & 'lake today




http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...thorpe-hall-wakefield-south-ward#.WPNut4WcHIU

The original frontage, of Wakefield Chantry (bridge) Chapel, dating back to 14th century, was there, as an ornamental feature, but local scrotes, vandal & stone-thieves took a lot of the medieval stones
It was at the far top-right of the lake, as my picture is taken
(dismantled/taken into storage in 1996)
Now it's been relocated to a, reasonably secure, area of Wakefield Park

Very definatley. pre-scrote!!
http://www.twixtaireandcalder.org.uk/site/image-detail?imageid=10898#.WPO1V4WcHIU


----------



## Trickedem (16 Apr 2017)

I went for a hike today along the North Downs Way near Rochester. Fantastic display of bluebells. Spring has arrived.


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Apr 2017)

Stopped for refs 'twixt Thorner and East Rigton.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Apr 2017)

A little trip to Therfield Heath near Royston to see the pasqueflower- Pulsatilla vulgaris. The cowslips there are quite dwarf.
There were some nice Lords and Ladies in the Beech woods.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Apr 2017)

This mornings Sun rise on Warkton Lane Kettering


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2017)

Maltby to Sheffield city centre on the singlespeed MTB via the Trans-Pennine Trail and Five Weirs Walk


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> A little trip to Therfield Heath near Royston to see the pasqueflower- Pulsatilla vulgaris. The cowslips there are quite dwarf.
> There were some nice Lords and Ladies in the Beech woods.
> 
> View attachment 347869
> ...


I was annoyed at myself for not stopping and photographing some good early purple orchids yesterday on the road from Okehampton to Monkokehampton.


----------



## flake99please (17 Apr 2017)

A nice wee run up the Pentland hills with the trike.


----------



## Welsh wheels (17 Apr 2017)

The view from Sugarloaf mountain, Abergavenny.


----------



## bonsaibilly (17 Apr 2017)

Warrington Transporter Bridge


----------



## bonsaibilly (17 Apr 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 347280
> 
> The Child of Hale



Isn't it just "Childe of Hale" as in John Childe?

bb


----------



## Hardrock93 (18 Apr 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> Isn't it just "Childe of Hale" as in John Childe?
> 
> bb


The 'Childe of Hale', John Middleton.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

Leeds, Castleford & surrounding area viewers may know of this?

I called up at the site this afternoon, to look in a shop there
I have long known of, & been on the railway here, but was very surprised to see track still in-situ!
I thought that when the owner/station/depot was gone, it'd have been removed
- or collected by local travelling metal merchants -

http://s9.zetaboards.com/MRW_Forums/topic/98847/1/

This was a tunnel, the track follows the centre line


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4766483, member: 9609"]so were they going to construct a tunnel but never got round to building the hill?[/QUOTE]
No, there was, but it was only corrugated sheeting, from what I can remember
It's probably been derelict 7 - 8 years???


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2017)

I'm back to trees... it's lovely to see them bursting forth


----------



## Welsh wheels (18 Apr 2017)

An otherwise good ride was marred by the idiot drivers club being out in force today.


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Apr 2017)

Not just for Bike Packing but loaded up with work PPE, boots, lunch & hard hat


----------



## rualexander (18 Apr 2017)

Black & White


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2017)

The second one of the day - time for a coffee in Boston Tea Party in Honiton - well worth a stop, if you're in the area. Plenty of space in the back garden for bikes...


----------



## Chappy (19 Apr 2017)

From the top of the climb that looks down into Blaenavon


----------



## al-fresco (19 Apr 2017)

Canal drawbridge, Shropshire.


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2017)

Chappy said:


> From the top of the climb that looks down into Blaenavon
> 
> View attachment 348210


That would be the tumble..used on the tour of britain and the Wales Velothon. Its also about 4ish miles from my house


----------



## jowwy (19 Apr 2017)

Taking the custom ti out for a spin


----------



## User19783 (19 Apr 2017)

Another ride up and around Brill hill, on my Planet x London Road.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2017)

Bike from the land of the rising sun with sun just rising behind it.


----------



## fixedfixer (20 Apr 2017)

Great photo, nice bike, even better use of the old pop can for an impromptu stand.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2017)

Taken on a slight detour, whilst on route to picking SWMBO & daughter up, from Ringways (Manchester Airport) early afternoon


Boundary stone, on the A672, at Moss Moor/Windy Hill (near jct 22/M62)
My Octavia estate, partially hidden by the stone




Rejoining the M62, at jct22, westbound
One of only three M-way junctions in the entire country that has cattle-grids


----------



## Welsh wheels (21 Apr 2017)

Waiting for the train on today's ride


----------



## simon.r (21 Apr 2017)

I do like to sit down on a convenient bench and take a few minutes on a ride. The plaques are sometimes a bit maudlin, but always heartfelt:


----------



## Welsh wheels (21 Apr 2017)

Half way down Rhiwbina hill


----------



## slowmotion (21 Apr 2017)

Restronguet Creek, this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2017)

Some tulips spotted on this morning's ride, should have got down lower but old age stopped me.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2017)

Last one from this week's commute to Sidmouth...


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Apr 2017)

Some blossom on a tree near Saxton:


----------



## gbb (22 Apr 2017)

My wife and myself took the dog to Apethorpe woods...maybe a 10 mile drive to get there but very quiet.
Lots of bluebells....




and if you looked carefully. some purple flowers stood out...hyacinths I think...




10 minutes later I was flat on my ass .
Walking along a bridleway and ...DUFF, straight down on the floor. I'd put my foot into a hidden dip


----------



## User169 (22 Apr 2017)

Kielder Forest today.


----------



## Vantage (23 Apr 2017)

Had a nice ride yesterday


----------



## gbb (23 Apr 2017)

I can't show you this one  I deleted them because my phone was full and I needed space. What I didn't realise was I'd seen a rare phenomenon, an Asperitas cloud formation near Kings Lynn a few weeks ago. It was wierd like seeing the surface of the sea from underwater, smooth rippling cloud, quite astounding to look at.
Here's a stock photo from elsewhere...
https://goo.gl/images/waAOmb


----------



## al-fresco (23 Apr 2017)

The Manor Arms at Rushall was first granted an ale licence in 1248. It remains one of only six pubs in Britain without a bar. Initially disorientating - because you don't know where to stand - the absence of a bar allows the staff to mix freely with the customers and makes for a relaxed and chatty atmosphere. Definitely going to have to have a return visit.


----------



## matiz (23 Apr 2017)

Lyme bay looking over at West bay 
(Broadchurch)


----------



## simon.r (23 Apr 2017)

matiz said:


> Lyme bay looking over at West bay
> (Broadchurch)
> View attachment 349012



Sometimes I hate living about as far away from the sea as you can be in the U.K.


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2017)

simon.r said:


> Sometimes I hate living about as far away from the sea as you can be in the U.K.



I completly understand. If we wanted a day out on a really nice beach, it would be a very long day. We had a few days like that out to Anglesey when the kids were small, now we make do on holidays and the occassional short break. There's something special about the sea.


----------



## simon.r (23 Apr 2017)

A different day, a different bench and a different bike:


----------



## thecube (23 Apr 2017)

Made me chuckle!


----------



## thecube (23 Apr 2017)

BBQ weather here.


----------



## Mojonaut (23 Apr 2017)

simon.r said:


> A different day, a different bench and a different bike:



I've always liked this one 







(yes I'm aware of the story behind it thanks, but it always raises a smile)


----------



## TeeShot (24 Apr 2017)

Continuing the plaque theme....

Saw this just outside Bracewell last week


----------



## Spartak (24 Apr 2017)

Taken whilst sat outside Fortes Ice cream parlour in Cheddar on Saturday.

Great stop for excellent espresso & cake ;-)

.... before tackling the Gorge !


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Apr 2017)

thecube said:


> Made me chuckle!
> View attachment 349029



They have these in the headquarters of a famous high street bank. A "Centre of excellence" staffed by people who need instructions on how to use a toilet. Pfft.


----------



## jowwy (25 Apr 2017)

Nice stop for a drink and snack


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Some blossom on a tree near Saxton:
> View attachment 348805


Quite famously, the Greyhound pub didn't have cellars until into the mid-80's, when they were created, & beer was dispensed from barrels behind the bar
(the core of the building is a barn dating back to the 1300s




Tin Pot said:


> They have these in the headquarters of a famous high street bank. A "Centre of excellence" staffed by people who need instructions on how to use a toilet. Pfft.



We used to have this on our Post Graduate Centre/Medical Education Suite, in the old (now demolished) Hospital
Doctors.................. you life in their hands.........


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2017)

thecube said:


> BBQ weather here.
> View attachment 349039



no just no


----------



## Shadow (25 Apr 2017)

Is this the longest stretch of flat road in S Devon? (to the right of the beach)


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Apr 2017)

Shadow said:


> View attachment 349324
> 
> Is this the longest stretch of flat road in S Devon? (to the right of the beach)




Other than the A38 you might be right!
I've spent many a sunny, spring morning wandering around Slapton Ley birdwatching.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2017)

thecube said:


> BBQ weather here.
> View attachment 349039
> 
> 
> ...


It's not BBQ weather here today either

Regarding the photo, I know a couple of girls (well...... late 30s/early 40s) who'd have that mug, solely out of a desire to wind people up!!



My contributions







Kirkthorpe Weir, a lovely 1820 stepped construction, on the River Calder has now had a hydro-electric facility built alongside it
http://www.barnenergy.co.uk/single-post/2017/03/13/Kirkthorpe-Hydropower-Station-Opens

Pre- modernisation, from the other side; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2067117



I saw the screw a while ago, when it was awaiting final transportation to the site


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2017)

And another one, as the breeze got up a bit, whilst I was at the waters edge


----------



## User19783 (25 Apr 2017)

Tonight we are staying here, and here is 
A photo from our hotel room,.


----------



## Shadow (25 Apr 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Other than the A38 you might be right!


I think the A38 is not flat at all, large undulations - not that I'm going to find out on a bike!


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> Tonight we are staying here, and here is
> A photo from our hotel room,.
> View attachment 349343



Is that your bike?


----------



## User19783 (25 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Is that your bike?


I wish,
Off to Berwick tomorrow, along ncr 1.


----------



## Pale Rider (25 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> Tonight we are staying here, and here is
> A photo from our hotel room,.
> View attachment 349343



Are you in the Malmaison?

Bit of a tart's boudoir I thought when I popped in from the coffee place next door to use the toilet.

I couldn't see where I was going and thought about going out again to get my bike light.


----------



## User19783 (25 Apr 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Are you in the Malmaison?
> 
> Bit of a tart's boudoir I thought when I popped in from the coffee place next door to use the toilet.
> 
> I couldn't see where I was going and thought about going out again to get my bike light.


Yep
It's a little treat for use, to go posh, but we are not having breakfast here, £14:00 each extra, they are having a laugh.


----------



## User19783 (25 Apr 2017)




----------



## Pale Rider (25 Apr 2017)

User19783 said:


> Yep
> It's a little treat for use, to go posh, but we are not having breakfast here, £14:00 each extra, they are having a laugh.



Aye, it's reckoned to be a nice hotel, but no doubt that comes at a price.

I don't wish to be the bringer of bad tidings, but it was a block northerly headwind on the coast today and the same is forecast tomorrow.

I did about five miles into it, bitterly cold as well.

Best part of a hundred miles in those conditions will take some doing.

Wrap up warm and start in good time is my suggestion.


----------



## User19783 (25 Apr 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Aye, it's reckoned to be a nice hotel, but no doubt that comes at a price.
> 
> I don't wish to be the bringer of bad tidings, but it was a block northerly headwind on the coast today and the same is forecast tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I know, not looking forward to it, 
But I shall put my head down and go for it.
Looking forward to Berwick, as I really like the area.


----------



## Spartak (26 Apr 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (26 Apr 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 349473



stop teasing me


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2017)

Off to work this evening, dodging showers...


----------



## mickle (26 Apr 2017)

Awaiting my new fork I went ahead and fitted my new taller 27.5 wheel into the crappy/temporary 26" fork.






The stance is much improved. However it required some really quite appalling and shameful brutality. My colleagues lost any respect that might have had for me after this.






Note the bolts through holes I drilled through both sliders and stanchions which restored some steering precision. 

#frankenfork


----------



## biggs682 (27 Apr 2017)

Chilly this morning and misty over Summer leys


----------



## Milzy (27 Apr 2017)

Pickering area.


----------



## iandg (27 Apr 2017)

Spotted in Berwick yesterday


----------



## cubey (27 Apr 2017)

Sums me up according to our lass...............


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Apr 2017)

1960 Carlton Flyer...


----------



## iandg (27 Apr 2017)

Waves in Eyemouth yesterday


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Apr 2017)

I've been feeling a bit under the weather, but Dr. Bike gave my tank (kaffenback 2) flying colours today which made me super proud, so I wrote a poem.

I've a wee cough,
I'd take a week oaff,
But my wee Kaff,
And my wee calves,
Wid miss the tow paths.


----------



## booze and cake (27 Apr 2017)

A new sculpture appeared opposite MI6 recently.




And here's some light installation in the main hall of Tate Britain


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Apr 2017)

Just signed the deeds on my new house


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Apr 2017)

Life behind bars


----------



## Vantage (27 Apr 2017)

Somewhat hoping my eventual demise is done more humanely and neatly.


----------



## jowwy (27 Apr 2017)

Pale Rider said:


> Are you in the Malmaison?
> 
> Bit of a tart's boudoir I thought when I popped in from the coffee place next door to use the toilet.
> 
> I couldn't see where I was going and thought about going out again to get my bike light.


I stayed in the for my 40th birthday......in the anfield sweet. Being a liverpool it was top notch. Especially with the hot tub in the lounge and a footy table


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Apr 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> Just signed the deeds on my new house
> View attachment 349624


You've bought Castell Coch?


----------



## Welsh wheels (27 Apr 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> You've bought Castell Coch?


The 10 million in my bank account was burning a hole in my pocket.  Oh, and I am now a Lord.


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2017)

Apple blossom on my step over James Grieve at work.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Apr 2017)

Just sold an extension.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Apr 2017)

This Mantis landed on my hairy arm as I was having a drink in the bar next door.
Apparently after they mate the female devours her much smaller mate.


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Apr 2017)

I've gone clipless. Hopefully I won't regret it.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Apr 2017)

@Welsh wheels at some point just after you start using them you will come to a halt, mutter oh-oh and slowly fall over sideways. Don't worry, it will only get better.


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Apr 2017)

Cycleops said:


> @Welsh wheels at some point just after you start using them you will come to a halt, mutter oh-oh and slowly fall over sideways. Don't worry, it will only get better.


That's already happened in practice haha. Except it was quite a fast fall!


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Apr 2017)




----------



## al-fresco (29 Apr 2017)

Wild garlic, Baddy's Wood, Chirk.


----------



## Venod (29 Apr 2017)

Tadcaster TDY today,

Always keep your eye on the wheel in front.


----------



## rualexander (29 Apr 2017)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 349777
> 
> This Mantis landed on my hairy arm as I was having a drink in the bar next door..



You must have long arms if you were in the bar next door to where your arm and the mantis were.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Tadcaster TDY today,


Tadcaster too

The widened bridge



Hannah Barnes, in National Champions jersey




Leeds Road, just before the turn left, onto the Stutton loop


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> Tadcaster TDY today,



Did I see you, maybe say (just) _"Hello"_?
If so, it was at the junction of Bridge Street & KirkGate, where the Costa Coffee(?) is
I saw a familiar face, that I think I've seen at Nostell Priory (on bike, at the ParkRun)

I also spotted George Masson (Calder Clarion)


----------



## Venod (29 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Did I see you, maybe say (just) _"Hello"_?
> If so, it was at the junction of Bridge Street & KirkGate, where the Costa Coffee(?) is
> I saw a familiar face, that I think I've seen at Nostell Priory (on bike, at the ParkRun)
> 
> I also spotted George Masson (Calder Clarion)


We (I was with the wife) did pass Costa but I don't think it would have been me, I have cycled through Nostell many times but never when a run was on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2017)

Afnug said:


> We (I was with the wife) did pass Costa but I don't think it would have been me, I have cycled through Nostell many times but never when a run was on.


No worries, just trying to put '2 + 2 together'


----------



## gbb (30 Apr 2017)

Mum and dad with their first born, my elder brother, circa 1953.


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Apr 2017)

Gran's in a home, and we have to clear her house out to pay for it.
She was talented at Watercolours.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Apr 2017)

Found a new bike rack


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Apr 2017)

MileStone, on the Brighouse & Denholme Road, at Mountain (just north-west of Queensbury)
I was opposite it, whilst waiting for the Tour de Yorkshire

Located here (map below picture), seen on opposite side of road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3517470


----------



## Biff600 (30 Apr 2017)

1st 3 eggs out of the box......all double yolk !!


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (30 Apr 2017)

Just a bit of building work going on.
Just off the Bridleway between Bretby Hall near Moxon's Hill and Nether Hall .






Now look down a bit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 May 2017)

Allerton-Bywater
The shop name works even better if Sid isn't his name




Kippax


----------



## briantrumpet (1 May 2017)

Had we known how damp for how long it was going to be today, we'd probably have stayed closer to home, but 100 miles including this view of Dartmoor was just the job for a bank holiday.


----------



## john59 (1 May 2017)

Our first grandchild, 1.5 days old, Dottie.


----------



## BlueDog (1 May 2017)

A quiet Cheddar Gorge this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (1 May 2017)

We've just been for a walk around Knapwell


----------



## JohnClimber (1 May 2017)

Guess where we spent last night


----------



## Mojonaut (2 May 2017)

60 miler on the Trek Farley today, found some new bridleways, always good to ride offroad somewhere new.


BT coms tower Morborne hill nr. Peterborough






The Peace Garden (or the remains of it) at RAF Molesworth Cambs.


----------



## JohnClimber (2 May 2017)

The WRT 17


----------



## al-fresco (3 May 2017)

Abandoned railway station, Ellesmere, Shropshire.


----------



## Mo1959 (3 May 2017)

A wander through the woods this afternoon.


----------



## Vantage (3 May 2017)

Took Tara for a walk through the park after dropping Erin off at school this morning. No energy for a ride.


----------



## Welsh wheels (3 May 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2017)

Only one bike you can ride in May


----------



## al-fresco (4 May 2017)

Great approach up the bridleway from Black Marsh over Stapeley Hill. It's not often you get Mitchell's Fold stone circle to yourself these days...


----------



## Globalti (4 May 2017)

My favourite mountain, Tryfan. When I stood up I discovered that I'd lost my gloves, which I'd sat on to take the shot as it was windy. After 30 seconds of bafflement I realised they had velcroed themselves to my bum!


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2017)

Afternoon tea at the Old Swan in Harrogate


----------



## Wheezy Rider (4 May 2017)

That looks delicious.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2017)

Not quite ready for Jack but only 10 days old.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2017)

Milner Lane this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2017)

@Wheezy Rider It certainly was - clean plates all round!


----------



## Mojonaut (5 May 2017)

Boat for Sale (hardly used) Woodford Locks, Northants.


----------



## sotkayak (6 May 2017)

On the way to the Harbours of Kent ride ,had to make way for this on the Crab and Winkle Way


DSCF3051 by andre dup, on Flickr


----------



## JohnClimber (6 May 2017)

IMG_6708 by Johnclimber, on Flickr



P1050694 by Johnclimber, on Flickr


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2017)

A quiet A14


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2017)

The loneliness of the long distance cyclist...


----------



## Spokesmann (7 May 2017)

Out and about early today...































The bike is my 1951 Sun Super Vitesse


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2017)

Already featured elsewhere, but what I believe to be a genuine (60's) AC Cobra 289


----------



## derrick (7 May 2017)

Walking to the pub today and spotted this.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 May 2017)

I'm riding from Great Orme to Rhoose over two days with three friends, and north Wales put on a good show today, including a chunk of National Cycle Route 8...


----------



## bonsaibilly (7 May 2017)

Sychnant Pass, Snowdonia


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2017)

Day 2 completed of Wales north-to-south, 127 miles today down to Rhoose done (93 yesterday). Though Route 8 down the Elan Valley is very pretty, it's lumpy, has dozens of gates, and has at least one completely un-road-bike-friendly section, so we ended up on proper roads for much of today. Still, I got the odd pretty picture.


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 May 2017)

The Gower last weekend


----------



## Dave 123 (10 May 2017)

Work....,


----------



## Aravis (10 May 2017)

I'm on holiday in East Yorkshire at the moment. Yesterday was my big cycling day. Today, probably the best weather day of the week, was for my wife's benefit, a grand tour (by car) of the North York Moors, back through the Wolds and ending at Flamborough Head.

There were a lot of massive lenses being carted around, making my trusty Canon SX50 look rather puny. But did any of the big lenses manage to snap one of these?


----------



## JohnClimber (10 May 2017)

Commute home


----------



## Dave 123 (11 May 2017)

Strava cycle to work day- same as any other then!


----------



## al-fresco (11 May 2017)

Spotted a dust devil out near High Ercall yesterday. (The vertical cloud between the barn and the central telegraph pole.) It traversed from right to left whipping up a column of dust and soil before disappearing.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 May 2017)

Dad's first car


----------



## JohnClimber (11 May 2017)

My first star trail photo


----------



## Vantage (12 May 2017)

Low mileage. One careful owner. One or two possible mot issues.
Any takers?


----------



## Dave 123 (12 May 2017)

Ironbridge


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2017)

I couldn't decide which trumpet to take last night...


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2017)

Aravis said:


> There were a lot of massive lenses being carted around, making my trusty Canon SX50 look rather puny. But did any of the big lenses manage to snap one of these?
> 
> View attachment 351788


It's all about being in the right place at the right time, and happening to have something that'll do the job: the trusty 'puny' camera in the back pocket is better than the big lens left at home, or not extracted from the case in time for that 'lucky' shot.


----------



## Globalti (13 May 2017)

The camera in this Galaxy 8 is excellent for amateur snaps and fits perfectly in a jersey pocket. I've given up on the idea of a big fancy camera for now as the only thing I miss is the telephoto lens.


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 May 2017)

I just got back from my first overnight mini-tour on my re-purposed (ex)commuting bike - this was the start of this morning's riding on the way back to civilisation. 






I took far too many piccies to put up here, but I'll stick them in a write up on the touring section of the forum.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2017)

Globalti said:


> The camera in this Galaxy 8 is excellent for amateur snaps and fits perfectly in a jersey pocket. I've given up on the idea of a big fancy camera for now as the only thing I miss is the telephoto lens.


It's the optical zoom (and amazing image stabilisation) that I occasionally miss if I don't take my Sony HX50. Some shots come along only once (at least for an amateur amateur like me)...


----------



## Mrs M (13 May 2017)

Pea souped today, golf cancelled and no cycling today 
Went down the coast for a run in the car. Visited the butcher in Edzell, then popped into Castletown farm shop, bought some scones, clotted cream, jam and strawberries


----------



## Cycleops (13 May 2017)

End of term celebration at a local government school a friend attends.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2017)




----------



## marshmella (13 May 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 351791
> 
> Commute home


Thats a nice scene where is it?


----------



## JohnClimber (13 May 2017)

marshmella said:


> Thats a nice scene where is it?



Liverpool end of the Leeds Liverpool Canal, hardly glamorous


----------



## Spartak (13 May 2017)




----------



## Spokesmann (14 May 2017)

Out and about this morning in Plymouth...















Tall ships seem to be multiplying, there are now two in Sutton harbour.


----------



## marshmella (14 May 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Liverpool end of the Leeds Liverpool Canal, hardly glamorous


Looks ok to me. I was kinda up your neck of the woods yesterday doing the Wirral way ending up in West Kirby


----------



## Cycleops (14 May 2017)

My two dressed up for their 'Careers Day' at their school. Doctor and airline pilot, as if you couldn't guess!


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2017)

There are worse places to be working... a ride to Dartmouth for a concert later...


----------



## Mrs M (14 May 2017)

Lovely sunny day today 
My wee bargain basement clematis is in full bloom and been keeping the bees busy 
Another wee beauty came out to play in the sun too, been using the bug spray so here's hoping won't get eaten.


----------



## matiz (14 May 2017)

I think captain Pugwash is in town


----------



## TeeShot (14 May 2017)

Our lunch stop today. The Shady Oak pub. Sitting below the watchful eye of Beeston castle in the background


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2017)

And a few hours later, and another ferry crossing, concert done, and I'm home again. A splendid day of cycling and jazz. The air was as clear as a bell.

Incidentally, if you're on a bike, it's far cheaper on the higher ferry at Dartmouth, if you're coming from Paignton - 60p each way, compared with about £2 on the lower ferry. And the descent to and ascent from the higher ferry is a very nice Alpine-type gradient!


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (14 May 2017)

Strawberry line on route to Axbridge, bit dark in there.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2017)

I forgot I'd taken this one in Dartmouth yesterday - it really was looking pretty there.


----------



## biggs682 (16 May 2017)

One from our garden


----------



## Hicky (16 May 2017)

First attempt at Cragg Vale for the Ms on Sunday.


----------



## gbb (16 May 2017)

17 k steps today, same most days and my feet feel like lumps of lead.
Home at 4pm...what's for dinner I ask....I'll do it. Spaghetti Bolognese replies my wife. 
Fancy a carvery ? I asked....got an offer 2 for £10 ....




Sorted . pint of shandy to relax with.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2017)

Back to Topsham, no sun, but a boat at a jaunty angle...


----------



## rualexander (16 May 2017)

A few from our trip to Shetland last couple of weeks,


----------



## bonsaibilly (16 May 2017)

Fantastic pics.


----------



## Spartak (16 May 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (16 May 2017)

Archie


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (17 May 2017)

Rain stopped at last


----------



## briantrumpet (17 May 2017)

It's been tiddling down all day here... but after the rain, there is the odd compensation...


----------



## wheresthetorch (17 May 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 352764



Lovely picture. Where is it?


----------



## Spartak (18 May 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> Lovely picture. Where is it?



Beddgelert, North Wales.


----------



## wheresthetorch (18 May 2017)

Spartak said:


> Beddgelert, North Wales.



Thank you. I'll have to seek it out one day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2017)

Taking my (partial) 'CX run to work' route, on the CGR, on Friday 12th

The* 'C'* sector was the woods, & river (Calder) embankment
The_* 'G'*_ was the access road, that went to the fishing pond, single house & farm (a large subsided section has been levelled with hardcore; bricks/lumps of concrete, as it was a colliery road)
The* 'R' *was the rest of the route, after joining the tarmac again, at 'Stanley Ferry' by the road-bridge, over the Aire & Calder Navigation Cana;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935166

Sorry, not the best of images, as it was an iPhone pic, not a proper camera


----------



## Spartak (18 May 2017)

wheresthetorch said:


> Thank you. I'll have to seek it out one day.



Great base to explore ;-)


----------



## NorthernDave (18 May 2017)

Welcome to Yorkshire


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2017)

Took a camera round with me, on tonights run

Ackworth Hall, on Purston Lane (High Ackworth)
Dating to circa 1580, & reputedly has links to part of the (family) estate of James 1st


Although, this research document states, possibly, 1479
http://archaeologydataservice.ac.uk...902-1/dissemination/pdf/csarchae1-48446_1.pdf


It was for sale recently; http://search.carterjonas.co.uk/properties-for-sale/ackworth/LEE130063

From the front (road-side) - mine are from the adjoining field (to the south)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/223822


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2017)

Todays, rather damp ride


*1.* A very desolate http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp 
Far more cars, than motorbikes (3, when I arrived)



*2.* A new line, they've started selling cake, I chose the_ 'Sticky Chocolate Orange'_, & it certainly was




*3.* Blocked road (Rawfield Lane) due to National Grid recabling the pylons, from the l-a-r-g-e Sub-Station there
I had to ride up the A63, back across the 'new' A1, & onto the 'old' A1, back into Fairburn


----------



## welsh dragon (19 May 2017)

This fox walks through the garden each day morning at around 6.30 am.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 May 2017)

From about 3 miles away, handheld, on about 40x zoom...


----------



## simon.r (19 May 2017)

It's May, so this evening's job was to put the mudguards back on the bad weather bike I managed one ride in the nice weather on this. Was hoping for more, but really should have known better.






Barbecue in the background is more in hope than expectation.


----------



## jowwy (20 May 2017)

Giantbadge said:


> View attachment 352879
> Rain stopped at last


What mileage you getting on the ebike??

How tall are you? Frame size??


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (20 May 2017)

jowwy said:


> What mileage you getting on the ebike??
> 
> How tall are you? Frame size??



Hi jowwy, I'm 6'2 15st on a large frame & riding in normal mode I get 75 miles with about 10% battery left,
Also dempends on how many hills on route etc.


----------



## Bryony (20 May 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2017)

Back to the phone camera, and a quick snap on the Colyton Road from Shute:






And a cracking route too: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/21361855


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2017)

We are in Porto for a long weekend, very nice it is!


----------



## steveindenmark (22 May 2017)

We bought a cargo trailer last year as we thought it would be more useful than a caravan. During the winter some of our bikes are stored in it. we are going to use it as a caravan in the summer and have decided to call it the Trampervan...Trailer/ Caravan. We will load up our bikes and go bit farther afield for out cycling. 

I spent a couple of hours at the weekend making a sunshade for it and was pleased how it turned out. For all the materials, including the rail on the trailer, it came to about 20 pounds. A good result.


----------



## Welsh wheels (22 May 2017)

Summer is coming


----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2017)

Today's rural idyll. Well, the 85 miles didn't feel _particularly_ idyllic, but just for a few moments...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2017)

Spotted at theTrunce this evening

I saw it go in...silently
Didn't catch up with the driver to have a chat/look at it


*Edit @ 22:35*
This one
https://www.tesla.com/en_GB/models


----------



## al-fresco (23 May 2017)

Sheep, chapel and phone box, Pentre Pant, Llanarmon DC.


----------



## simon.r (23 May 2017)

A pint towards the end of this evening's ride at a bar with a timely signboard outside:


----------



## Salty seadog (23 May 2017)

Biff600 said:


> 1st 3 eggs out of the box......all double yolk !!
> 
> View attachment 350185



I had a box like that a few years ago, it's really quite exciting.


----------



## Biff600 (23 May 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> I had a box like that a few years ago, it's really quite exciting.



Eggsactly !!! Don't you mean eggciting though ??


----------



## Jenkins (23 May 2017)

How to illustrate the size of a pothole when submiting a report to Suffolk Council


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (24 May 2017)

the view from mortimer road where it meets the A57 for the strines


----------



## welsh dragon (24 May 2017)

I cycled part of the Mach loop today. I hav'nt been that way for about 12 months. This is the old bridge over the river dovey just before it flows through Mach and into the estuary.


----------



## Welsh wheels (24 May 2017)




----------



## matiz (24 May 2017)

Lounging in the sun on the stone pier.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (24 May 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> View attachment 353739



Is that symonds Yat by any chance.


----------



## MossCommuter (24 May 2017)

Giantbadge said:


> Is that symonds Yat by any chance.


No, it's his barge as ne fewl kno


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2017)

A carrot of a granddaughter.


----------



## RoubaixCube (24 May 2017)

Testing out the portable BBQ!! Dad wouldnt of been around for the testing on Sunday so we broke it out early and had dinner


----------



## simon.r (24 May 2017)

MrsR, Mr Khan, the proprietor of out local Bangladeshi and me:


----------



## mickle (24 May 2017)

My latest hack, a 92 (?) DB Sorrento on modern tyres and swept bars. For the young uns, this is what mountain bikes used to look like.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 May 2017)

Its been a lovely week in Denmark and is promising more of the same for our long weekend.





I will break all the rules and add 2, so you can see that wonderful jersey. You can also see the carbon D12 road bike with panniers and bar bag, being ridden off road. And its not even breaking


----------



## matiz (25 May 2017)

The heavy mob are in town.


----------



## flake99please (25 May 2017)

B.....E.....A..... utiful day up in Edinburgh. Perfect trike weather.


----------



## Mrs M (25 May 2017)

Fabulous day for it 
Unable to stay in town for the big race  but took a short walk down and around the circuit at lunch time. Kids were doing laps, great opportunity for them. Lots of very smart bikes about


----------



## Deleted member 41544 (25 May 2017)

Jenkins said:


> How to illustrate the size of a pothole when submiting a report to Suffolk Council
> 
> View attachment 353667




Thats a sinkhole!


----------



## JohnClimber (25 May 2017)

Ready for tomorrow night 





https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/friday-night-merseyside-microadventure.218815/#post-4815824


----------



## Hicky (26 May 2017)

Just before setting off to work you decided to go for a swim....muppet.


----------



## BlueDog (26 May 2017)

Dogs on the Mendip Hills forming a peloton...


----------



## fossyant (26 May 2017)

Less bike, more scenery. View out towards Hayfield from Mellor Moor.


----------



## Leaway2 (26 May 2017)

Not the normal commuter traffic.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 May 2017)

Took wife & daughter out for tea, earlier this evening
Stanley Marina, on the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
I pass this every working day, but have never been in it

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935139

The 'Hungry Horse' or whatever they've named the establishment
Quite convivial sitting alongside the towpath, partway between the 1870s Aquaduct, that carried the Canal over the River Calder
https://hungryhorse.co.uk/locations/stanley-ferry/menus/main
Ramsdens Bridge (now locked open



Canal offices, probably to do with the swing-bridge
?



Toll-office, by the (now) Marina




My tea, a 'Quadzilla' burger


Some history, if you're interested (or local-ish)
http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Ferry-History.html


----------



## Jenkins (26 May 2017)

rugbyleaguebiker said:


> Thats a sinkhole!


And yet, the council's response was...



Standard Auto Reply said:


> At this time, we do not feel that any action is necessary but appreciate that you were concerned enough to report this matter to us.
> 
> We will continue to monitor this location as part of our routine inspections and works will be carried out if required in the future


----------



## bonsaibilly (26 May 2017)

Did a spot of bikepacking while working in Devon this week. Paradise.


----------



## Nigel182 (27 May 2017)

Lunch stop on the way back from London done 120 miles on the new singlespeed....not bad only got it last Sunday....first time i've done that many miles as quick as that on a new bike.....think it's a keeper


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2017)

Back to France: Cirque d'Archiane today:


----------



## JohnClimber (27 May 2017)

Last nights wild camp





Natterjack Toad





To the bivi spot
















Beach sunset shots





Bivi spot










View from my bed, better than any view from any hotel bed





First view this morning


----------



## robjh (27 May 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Ready for tomorrow night
> View attachment 353954
> 
> 
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/friday-night-merseyside-microadventure.218815/#post-4815824


You hardly need a bivi, you could just lever one of those tyres off and sleep in that.


----------



## biggs682 (28 May 2017)

Happy bull


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2017)

An early morning stroll, and a view of where my house is:


----------



## mickle (28 May 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2017)

A cabanon in the Drôme valley:


----------



## RoubaixCube (28 May 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (28 May 2017)

I managed a 20 pedal stoke wheelie today

A 50 pedal stroke wheelie before i'm 50 in October is the goal

You can teach old dogs new tricks


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2017)

Vallon de Combeau


----------



## Salty seadog (29 May 2017)

Found up a side street in Faversham.


----------



## jojo2512 (29 May 2017)

Got my new wheels today decided drop bars are the way to go
Looking forward to many miles on it.


----------



## bonsaibilly (29 May 2017)

Looking out over Edale


----------



## Biff600 (29 May 2017)

Local hotrod show yesterday


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> Looking out over Edale
> View attachment 354608


My 21st-century brain wants to call that "eDale".


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2017)

The top of Combe Laval, before the crazy, crazy balcony road


----------



## matiz (30 May 2017)

Portland stone,on Portland.


----------



## biggs682 (31 May 2017)

Some colour from the front garden.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 May 2017)

A Romeyer roadside flower:






Can anyone identify it?


----------



## Mrs M (31 May 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> A Romeyer roadside flower:
> 
> View attachment 354777
> 
> ...


Midland hawthorn
I think


----------



## flake99please (31 May 2017)

Portobello beach a moment ago.


----------



## Cycleops (31 May 2017)

flake99please said:


> View attachment 354778
> 
> 
> Portobello beach a moment ago.


Ah, but can you buy a 99 there?


----------



## JohnClimber (31 May 2017)

Last Nights Moon





Today's Tat


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Midland hawthorn
> I think


In my French flower book, I think it's 'orpin blanc', or 'sedum album' to give it its Latin name. I've just looked up 'midlands hawthorn', and that goes by the catchy name 'Crataegus laevigata'!


----------



## Chappy (1 Jun 2017)

Commuting through south dorset this morning.


----------



## al-fresco (1 Jun 2017)

The Pretty Bricks, Walsall. Well worth seeking out.


----------



## mickle (1 Jun 2017)

The Profile Imperial Chainring Gang


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2017)

Fairburn village Watering Trough & Village Pump
Now restored, & not quite the kind of village that's expected in the Yorkshire coal-field (just as Hooton Pagnall isn't, in the South Yorkshire mining area)
Daughter walking away from camera
Looking down Cut Road, away from the trough (ie; behind me)




Cut Road, is the line, heading from the village, to cross the centre of the (two) lakes, & end on the banks of the River Aire
The (now bypassed) 'old' A1 is the major road, running through the centre, with the pre-dual carriagewaying 'Great North Road', being the narrow road between the houses to the right of the (once) dual-carriageway, continuing between the hedgerows to 'three o'clock' of the roundabout
When it was the A1, the roundabout didn't exist, there was an overbridge, for traffic to reach the eastern side of the A1 (picture is looking south)






An emaciated 'Pony', spotted in the car-park at 'Xscape', on the way home
I wonder if the owner was making a statement, about buying the baby 2.3 (4-cylinder), instead of the V8??


----------



## Cp40Carl (1 Jun 2017)

Hoylake (Wirral) this morning. Whatever the weather, there is always a headwind on the Wirral coastal path...


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jun 2017)

Quite proud of myself for managing to keep this wee buxus, (which I've had as a pair for a few years)an almost perfect ball shape 
Pity I bought the wrong size of replacement pot and have to get an emergency replacements tomorrow


----------



## Mrs M (2 Jun 2017)

Fox make excellent gardening gloves


----------



## avsd (2 Jun 2017)

Tuscany hills


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jun 2017)

Too many lovely ones from the Vallon de la Jarjatte, so I'll make do with this one:


----------



## mickle (2 Jun 2017)




----------



## Aravis (2 Jun 2017)

Today I took my youngest daughter to an open day at Exeter University. With about four hours to spare, I went to Topsham, one of my favourite places.






The heavy rain seemed to enhance the gorgeous seaside smell, something I can't unfortunately communicate via a photograph. Note the egret on the shoreline near the wreck. A couple of closer views which I was quite pleased with:


----------



## Tin Pot (2 Jun 2017)




----------



## Vantage (3 Jun 2017)

Holmeswood


----------



## simon.r (3 Jun 2017)

I'd planned a long ride today, but was in one of those 'can't be bothered' moods when I woke up, so a trip on the Brompton to pick up a few bits of shopping has been followed by washing the most used bikes of the last few weeks, which when they've dried off will be followed by a lube and general mini-service on both:


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2017)

An early morning spin to avoid the possibility of 'orages' later today (currently hammering the massif centrale), and I was rewarded with an atmpspheric view of 'my' mountains:


----------



## matiz (3 Jun 2017)

It's all kicking off down here.
View attachment 355222
View attachment 355222


----------



## Spokesmann (3 Jun 2017)

Out testing my Eroica ride for this year...


----------



## mickle (3 Jun 2017)

Motivational headset cap


----------



## simon.r (3 Jun 2017)

Awaits moderators. 

'Daffodil'?


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jun 2017)

I just won a FB photo comp with this one from last month


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Jun 2017)

Big sky over the Fields of Penda.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Jun 2017)

A few photos from Stage 18 of the Giro d'Italia, on the Valparola Pass. Fantastic day out.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Jun 2017)

A few more from Stage 20 and the climb of Foza.


----------



## addictfreak (3 Jun 2017)

And finally a few shots from the Sella Ronda cycle route, Pass Campolongo, Gardena, Sella and Pordoi.
A hard day at the office.


----------



## mickle (3 Jun 2017)

Unreal sky this eve


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2017)

On my way back to Angleterre now, and as my parting shot, a mad gorge and a mad road.


----------



## bonsaibilly (4 Jun 2017)

Inside view of Anglican Cathedral Liverpool.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Jun 2017)

Rode one of the local 10 mile TT courses during my 45 miles ride earlier today. 





Not bad for an oldie on a steel machine with no aero aid's .


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> Inside view of Anglican Cathedral Liverpool.
> View attachment 355404


I rang the bells there in about 1981 - an amazing place.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jun 2017)

I was having a boring day 
Then my mum and dad came outside, they had burgers and dad was watching football 
And I got some food and a kiss from my mum 
PS I know I have a broken fang and need to go to the dentist 
I love it here


----------



## cosmicbike (4 Jun 2017)




----------



## Spartak (4 Jun 2017)

Sant Antonio di Gallura in Sardinia 

After a 10 km climb from Arzachena.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2017)

By the way, if you like Alpine flowers, all the assortment I've snapped this week are in four of my blog posts:

https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/06/02/vallon-de-la-jarjatte-flowers/
https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/06/01/aucelon-flowers/
https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/05/31/romeyer-flowers/
https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/05/30/vercors-flowers/

I'm told that this one is quite a rarity in England:


----------



## Alex H (5 Jun 2017)

Someone gave us duff directions (thankfully )


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jun 2017)

"Charlie" (my new palm tree) arrived today


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 355606
> "Charlie" (my new palm tree) arrived today


Hi Charlie watch @Mrs M you know


----------



## Cycleops (6 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 355606
> "Charlie" (my new palm tree) arrived today


I've got his big brother.
View attachment 355830


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I've got his big brother.
> View attachment 355830


Lovely


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2017)

As a continuation of when I took my daughter out on Thursday............

I'd offered her a choice of places, for dinner
*1.* _Wetherby Whaler_ - the real one!!, not the plaice, at Wakefield
*2. *_Birkin Fisheries Café - _well known to a lot of Yorkshire cyclists now, for its cracking cakes, & secluded location

The third offering took her thoughts, she's been there with me before, as we've called for a cuppa
http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp

My description of the burgers, & (new line of) cakes, got to her

We drove up there, using one of my regular ride routes, up 'Mary Pannall' (telling her of the witchcraft legend), to Peckfield Bar (she correctly guessed why it was thus named)
Onto the old Hookmoor Road (not bypassed), with a view of the Hook Moor Windfarm
Back through Micklefield, on the old 'Great North Road'

This is their 'Stacker' menu




I had the 'Squires', she had the 'Beef, Chicken, Bacon'


Plus, we shared the _Sticky Chocolate Orange Cake

Not many bikes there though, & mainly the Harley crowd_


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Hi Charlie watch @Mrs M you know


Think we'd better watch out! 
Charlie is bigger than we thought


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Jun 2017)

Utrecht


----------



## Alex H (6 Jun 2017)

Lavender field, near Apt in the Vaucluse.





For fans of the film A Good Year, a bottle of 'Le Coin Perdu' from the Chateau La Siroque (Chateau la Canorgue, Bonnieux, Vaucluse)


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jun 2017)

Alex H said:


> Lavender field, near Apt in the Vaucluse.
> 
> View attachment 355871


The lavender was nowhere near out in the Drôme area last week - I'll have that to look forward to at the end of July


----------



## mickle (7 Jun 2017)

Strong winds last night...


----------



## MossCommuter (7 Jun 2017)

Early Purple Orchid (couple of weeks ago)


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jun 2017)

A couple of pictures from the ladies tour earlier today.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jun 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 355957
> 
> 
> Early Purple Orchid (couple of weeks ago)


Snap!






(If you're wondering why I didn't get closer and remove the blade of grass, it's because the orchid was teetering on a 300ft cliff.)


----------



## Welsh wheels (7 Jun 2017)

When you go down to the woods today....


----------



## Alex H (7 Jun 2017)

Gordes, Vaucluse. One of 'Les Plus Beaux Villages de France'



In the nearby 'Village des bories', there are many of these restored buildings, made by the dry stone wall method - no mortar


----------



## Spartak (7 Jun 2017)

Last night at Golfo Aranci, Sardinia.


----------



## simon.r (7 Jun 2017)

Another day, another bench.


----------



## Salty seadog (7 Jun 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2017)

Our Puss cat .


----------



## bonsaibilly (8 Jun 2017)




----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2017)

Tonight's tea..




Fried chicken breast, chunky mushroom bits, onions and Mayflower curry sauce mix, some petite pois in when it's cooked, boiled rice and a can of beer 
Easy as pie to prepare and tastes exactly like a Chinese takeaway for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## GJT (9 Jun 2017)

Might try that. Where did you get the sauce from? Can only see it at BM searching online. Do you fry the mushrooms and onions too and then just add everything to the sauce?


----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2017)

B&M, Farm foods and some Spar outlets apparently.
The finished thing. .




It really is as close to a takeaway in flavour...excellent.
Yep, fry the chicken mushrooms and onions, mix the sauce, chuck it all in and throw in a handful of peas...add rice.
4 sins apparently if you're following weight watchers and use spray lite oil..which we do for my wife who refuses to use normal oil. Brilliant, simple meal.


----------



## Timtrain (9 Jun 2017)

Mayflower curry sauce mix, only ever seen it in Farm Foods. So easy to prep and use.


----------



## gbb (9 Jun 2017)

Timtrain said:


> Mayflower curry sauce mix, only ever seen it in Farm Foods. So easy to prep and use.


 I read that to my wife and she instantly replied...'Yep, even a muppet can do it'.

I'm not sure I like her attitude...


----------



## Timtrain (10 Jun 2017)

gbb said:


> I read that to my wife and she instantly replied...'Yep, even a muppet can do it'.
> 
> I'm not sure I like her attitude...



Your wif is correct, although not sure I like being a muppet.


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jun 2017)

GJT said:


> Might try that. Where did you get the sauce from? Can only see it at BM searching online. Do you fry the mushrooms and onions too and then just add everything to the sauce?


Try some Oyster sauce for that authentic flavour.


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Jun 2017)

A David Brown classic





Hattie


----------



## Cycleops (10 Jun 2017)

And you thought you only had fat bikes in Europe and elsewhere!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2017)

A selfie


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 356541
> 
> A David Brown classic


I see a few pieces of machinery, on my rides, slowly returning to nature, such as this Ford Transcontinental





Here's my contributions, taken during this mornings ride

Poplar Cottage, in Notton
Date-stone 1750




Pledwick Almhouses
Barnsley Road (A61)
Sandal
1880's build



'The Lodge'
Barnsley Road (A61)
Sandal
Gate-house to a, now demolished, 'Country House', & a housing estate built there. but names 'Woolgreaves', after the big house


----------



## Cycleops (11 Jun 2017)

gbb said:


> It really is as close to a takeaway in flavour...excellent.


Is that a good thing? Anyway if it doesn't you can always chuck in some extra MSG.


----------



## gbb (11 Jun 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Is that a good thing? Anyway if it doesn't you can always chuck in some extra MSG.


It is if you really like Chinese curry


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jun 2017)

Does anyone recognise this rather lovely view? Clues - not in Devon, and part way down a rather lovely descent from a ridge road into a town.


----------



## Bollo (11 Jun 2017)

A not completely successful speed blur shot of one of today's races at the Winchester criterium.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Jun 2017)

Duck!


----------



## mickle (12 Jun 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (12 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Does anyone recognise this rather lovely view? Clues - not in Devon, and part way down a rather lovely descent from a ridge road into a town.
> 
> View attachment 356747



No I don't


----------



## ChrisEyles (12 Jun 2017)

@mickle I like that rather a lot! I was just joking the other day that I need a camo bike to match my camping tarp/bivy set-up (a bright yellow tarp just isn't going to work ). Did you get the bike like that or was it an after-market job?


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jun 2017)

They must have put this sign up after lots of lorries turned down hgere by mistake, obviously...


----------



## mickle (12 Jun 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> @mickle I like that rather a lot! I was just joking the other day that I need a camo bike to match my camping tarp/bivy set-up (a bright yellow tarp just isn't going to work ). Did you get the bike like that or was it an after-market job?
> 
> View attachment 356853



It was blue this morning :-)


----------



## ChrisEyles (12 Jun 2017)

How did you get the camo effect?


----------



## mickle (12 Jun 2017)

ChrisEyles said:


> How did you get the camo effect?


Tape, of the kind used by hunters to wrap their guns. It's got a different pattern on each side, the drive side is more Autumnal.


----------



## ChrisEyles (12 Jun 2017)

Nice! It looks really good on the bike.


----------



## Bryony (12 Jun 2017)

View from the top of the hill at Stodmarsh


----------



## grecinos (12 Jun 2017)

Some wild flowers found their way to my front yard.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> They must have put this sign up after lots of lorries turned down hgere by mistake, obviously...
> 
> View attachment 356855



Rather like the _'so deep, they need helmets & lamps'_ sign, on a bridge over the 'new' A1, near Brotherton, last year


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (13 Jun 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 356541
> 
> A David Brown classic


Snap


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> They must have put this sign up after lots of lorries turned down hgere by mistake, obviously...
> 
> View attachment 356855


A friend of mine occasionally goes down this lane on his MTB, and tells me that there is a place down there called Scotland. Now that would be a truly great road sign to have.


----------



## Drago (13 Jun 2017)

My morning is running its normal course...






Note stainless steel eye poker.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jun 2017)

And to help you through the rest of your day after seeing the thing above....


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2017)

Cinelli bottle cage ? 






Oh and a butterfly.


----------



## Welsh wheels (13 Jun 2017)

Chatting up a bird


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> A friend of mine occasionally goes down this lane on his MTB, and tells me that there is a place down there called Scotland. Now that would be a truly great road sign to have.



And here it is: Scotland, Devon.













Scotland



__ briantrumpet
__ 14 Jun 2017


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Jun 2017)

Bike to Work Week!


----------



## gbb (14 Jun 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> Bike to Work Week!
> View attachment 357074


I want one


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2017)

Light and shade:


----------



## midlife (14 Jun 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Light and shade:
> 
> View attachment 357126



Very crepuscular


----------



## Biff600 (14 Jun 2017)

I was conducting a fire risk assessment at a clients premises today and they had loads of bits of bodies hanging about !!


----------



## midlife (14 Jun 2017)

Biff600 said:


> I was conducting a fire risk assessment at a clients premises today and they had loads of bits of bodies hanging about !!
> View attachment 357151



Did you see Bob Hoskins?


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jun 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Very crepuscular


I didn't realise my crepuscules were showing.


----------



## bonsaibilly (14 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Very crepuscular



That means pertaining to twilight. Which that image ain't!!


----------



## midlife (14 Jun 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> That means pertaining to twilight. Which that image ain't!!



Crepuscular has a few meanings; owls that hunt at dawn/dusk, "God's fingers" etc and also covers sunbeams that point towards the sun iirc.

Shaun


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Jun 2017)

Harlech Beach, and me, going round in circles as usual!


----------



## bonsaibilly (15 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> Crepuscular has a few meanings; owls that hunt at dawn/dusk, "God's fingers" etc and also covers sunbeams that point towards the sun iirc.
> 
> Shaun


You might be right but that image still doesn't meet any definition of the word. bb


----------



## Zanelad (15 Jun 2017)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 357190
> 
> 
> Harlech Beach, and me, going round in circles as usual!



Hmm. what do they say about people who can draw perfect circles? Looks pretty good to me


----------



## Oldbloke (15 Jun 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2017)

How I feel today


----------



## simon.r (15 Jun 2017)

Folders folded and ready to go in the car boot tomorrow morning:


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Jun 2017)




----------



## simon.r (16 Jun 2017)

MrsR, ice cream and Dahon at Clumber Park earlier today:


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jun 2017)

One of my Passion flowers, (Alata) coming along nicely. (And a wee pic of what I hope it grows into). 
It's thrown out a sucker thing onto my spiral bay tree 
Have told the cat to steer clear in case it lassoes his tail, drags him in and eats him


----------



## robjh (16 Jun 2017)

London at twilight last night, from the South Bank. Taken on the way back from a couple of drinks with some other CCers (they know who they are)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jun 2017)

Spotted on the run to work, the other morning
A Colt Seavers tribute band?. how good is that!!

_
'Graziers'_
Aberford Road (A642)
Stanley


----------



## al-fresco (17 Jun 2017)

The Vine, Brierly Hill aka the Bull and Bladder.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2017)

bonsaibilly said:


> You might be right but that image still doesn't meet any definition of the word. bb


The OED agrees with you - all the definitions refer to twilight:













twilight



__ briantrumpet
__ 17 Jun 2017






Not entirely surprising, given that it derives from the Latin word 'crepusculum', which means 'twilight' or 'darkness'.


----------



## delb0y (17 Jun 2017)

Quick ride down to Sharpness Docks this morning.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

Mrs ND spoils that dog...


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Mrs ND spoils that dog...
> 
> View attachment 357534


Aw, sweet


----------



## john59 (17 Jun 2017)

Mermaids on the New Brighton mermaid trail, Wirral.


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (17 Jun 2017)

Took the other 2 wheels today


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jun 2017)

Beer on the go


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Beer on the go
> 
> View attachment 357570


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2017)

Lovely day today  dining al fresco 
Starter - M&S ciabatta sticks =  hard and tasteless 
Main - home made burgers and chilli (slimming world chilli as recommended by colleague) =  lovely
Pudding- M&S Tiramasu = 
Drinkies = fizz from Asda = 
Thomas - unimpressed


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

Giantbadge said:


> View attachment 357565
> Took the other 2 wheels today



You do know that's cheating don't you? 



Mrs M said:


> View attachment 357596
> View attachment 357595
> View attachment 357594
> View attachment 357593
> ...



Is that what @PeteXXX 's table is meant to look like?


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> You do know that's cheating don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what @PeteXXX 's table is meant to look like?


Yes 
We will not be using a brolly so it self destructs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2017)

Darrington Scarecrow festival
I was in the village, for the 'Darrington 5'
As I was wearing my club jacket, over a t-shirt ('Featherstone RC'), I got a _"Hello"_ from almost every 'club' cyclist passing me, as I walked along

The race was part of the village fete/gala, hence the scarecrows too
Not sure what these two say about the perpetrators??






Church of St. Luke and All Saints


----------



## numbnuts (17 Jun 2017)

I've got a new shiny kettle


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Is that what @PeteXXX 's table is meant to look like?



More like This


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Jun 2017)

Crashed Lockheed T33


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2017)

Our well used air con unit


----------



## Adam4868 (18 Jun 2017)

Somewhere in Lancashire


----------



## guitarpete247 (18 Jun 2017)

Not today but yesterday with granddaughters.


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jun 2017)

Twixt Thorner and Collingham. Well, someone's got to ride there...


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> You do know that's cheating don't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what @PeteXXX 's table is meant to look like?


Used to look like


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2017)

Another scorcher today 
Mr m did a barbecue lunch, just chicken and sausages.
Very nice too.
Here's the "chef".


----------



## Alex H (18 Jun 2017)

The White Horse at Westbury, Wiltshire.


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2017)

Passion flower Alata is growing fast and sending out suckers.
Amazes me  but Mr m thinks it's boring


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2017)

Only in the broadest sense, a 'Picture Of The Day'

I've just been scanning a few, of my old prints, for use in an album on my FaceBook page

Roger Hammond
Myrtle Park
Bingley

Not sure if it's a late season cross, or an autumn one, as he won the Jersey (at Leeds!!) in February 1992




Plus, Steve Douce, Richard Thackray & Chris Young at the same event


----------



## Spartak (18 Jun 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Only in the broadest sense, a 'Picture Of The Day'
> 
> I've just been scanning a few, of my old prints, for use in an album on my FaceBook page
> 
> ...



Bingley was on Sunday 16th February, so a fresh outing for the stripes

How can I be so sure, because I found this, on my shelves


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jun 2017)

Thomas  eating "sweets" on the table.
Got into trouble from Mr m


----------



## rualexander (18 Jun 2017)

Great day for a ride round Tinto Hill circuit today.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2017)




----------



## Leaway2 (18 Jun 2017)

The drive through Greggs in Salford  No, I didn't take the bike through


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jun 2017)

Here I am with my partner Jannie. We rode in the opening of the Haderslev Camino in Denmark. We could not have wished for better weather or company. We rode a very steady 68kms along some lovely tracks. Thats June ticked off in the half century challenge.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Beer on the go
> 
> View attachment 357570





Spartak said:


> View attachment 357772


We're going to have to start a "Show us your booze in a bottle cage" thread if this continues!


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jun 2017)

Jenkins said:


> We're going to have to start a "Show us your booze in a bottle cage" thread if this continues!


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Jun 2017)

Some from today up here in Northumberland


----------



## matiz (19 Jun 2017)

Apex park Burnham on sea.


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 Jun 2017)

This is the view I woke up to this morning. Life's not bad!


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Jun 2017)

More from today in Northumberland


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2017)

Only 400 yards away from home, but 4 miles to cycle...


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Jun 2017)

At Eroica Britannia 2017. My ride - 1962 Sun...


----------



## Timtrain (20 Jun 2017)

So this was my weather this afternoon.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2017)

On this mornings ride around Pitsford Reservoir.. Squillions of poppies.


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Jun 2017)

Some from today


----------



## biggs682 (20 Jun 2017)

Sunset tonight


----------



## Spartak (21 Jun 2017)




----------



## Oldbloke (21 Jun 2017)

A reminder of what a cold day was:


----------



## Nigel182 (21 Jun 2017)

Picked up the New Bike in Battersea and rode it home 33miles and all well apart from levelling the Rack when I got back.


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Jun 2017)

More from Northumberland today




Long exposure on the longest day
















And an edited one from yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2017)

Across Sywell Reservoir earlier today


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Jun 2017)

First proper fixed gear ride on my "new" 1960s BSA Goldcrest after a quick renovation. It rides as nicely as it looks


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jun 2017)

"The name's Bond"


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Jun 2017)

Topsham


----------



## Alex H (22 Jun 2017)

Gold Hill, Shaftesbury, Dorset.

Hovis anyone?


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jun 2017)

Mouse rescue tonight!
Someone brought a poor wee guy into the kitchen!
Took me 15 mins to capture (in a cat food box) 
Released to freedom, watched closely by the "perp"


----------



## Alex H (22 Jun 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Mouse rescue tonight!
> Someone brought a poor wee guy into the kitchen!
> Took me 15 mins to capture (in a cat food box)
> Released to freedom, watched closely by the "perp"



I thought the cat had put it in the box  (for later)


----------



## Spartak (23 Jun 2017)




----------



## Mojonaut (23 Jun 2017)

Poppy Field nr. Oundle Northants.


----------



## Mojonaut (23 Jun 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Across Sywell Reservoir earlier today



Can you ride around it?


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Jun 2017)

Alex H said:


> Gold Hill, Shaftesbury, Dorset.
> 
> Hovis anyone?
> 
> View attachment 358475


That's amazing!


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2017)

Mojonaut said:


> Can you ride around it?



Signs say no , but i have seen people doing it


----------



## Salty seadog (23 Jun 2017)

Atop the cliffs at Ramsgate.


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Jun 2017)

Last set from Northumberland (until next May)









[/url]


----------



## simon.r (23 Jun 2017)

Mojonaut said:


> Can you ride around it?



It'd be more impressive if you could ride across it.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (24 Jun 2017)

We go home today, back to the grindstone on Monday.
Here's a few pics from the last two weeks on Speyside.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2017)

My Shorter outside the church


----------



## avsd (24 Jun 2017)

Carlingford Lough, 24th Jun-17. Not a car in sight


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Jun 2017)

Marbled white butterfly, Therfield Heath.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2017)

The day job... well, and the night job...






BTW, if you're wondering, the trumpet is 57 years old this year. And no, I didn't buy it new, before you ask.


----------



## booze and cake (25 Jun 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jun 2017)

Taken yesterday evening, circa 19:30, adjacent to where I took wife & daughter, for tea
Which was here; https://www.iguanas.co.uk/restaurants/leeds

3rd White Cloth Hall (somewhat truncated, when the Leeds-Selby railway arrived)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3rd_White_Cloth_Hall
http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/citylife/buildings_white_cloth_hall.shtml








http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...rooms-over-city-and-hunslet-ward#.WU-6voWcHIU


----------



## daysnways (25 Jun 2017)

fly catching on my 70k plus early morning ride though east shrops/south staffs! I was back in time for a lie-in!!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2017)

I wonder if they have any problems with rising damp...


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jun 2017)




----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Taken yesterday evening, circa 19:30, adjacent to where I took wife & daughter, for tea
> Which was here; https://www.iguanas.co.uk/restaurants/leeds
> 
> 3rd White Cloth Hall (somewhat truncated, when the Leeds-Selby railway arrived)
> ...



I love the look of that building- they don't build beautiful buildings like that anymore 

Cheers


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> I love the look of that building- they don't build beautiful buildings like that anymore
> 
> Cheers


The First Cloth Hall would have been equally, or more, impressive
Let's hope it gets restored 'right'!


----------



## john59 (26 Jun 2017)

I caught this fellow on my hanging basket!


----------



## john59 (26 Jun 2017)

A photo of the 'Tall Ships' at the Albert Dock, Liverpool.


----------



## Welsh wheels (26 Jun 2017)

Gelligaer common, South Wales


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (26 Jun 2017)

Stopped off on my way home this evening to see Queen Elizabeth heading out for sea trials.













Also the new bridge, nearing completion.


----------



## Shadow (27 Jun 2017)

ianrauk said:


> View attachment 358982


Cool sox! TC's?


----------



## Nigel182 (27 Jun 2017)

Out Today felt like I'd almost Stumbled into Narnia





then realised it was Probably Wind in the Willows !!!!!


----------



## gbb (28 Jun 2017)

I sat there at work,started to write an email.....eh ?????




someone's got a sense of humour. I struggled on for a while then gave up...it was doing my head in . Levered em out and corrected positions.


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Jun 2017)

Photo taken of my by Antony Pease 

www.hikebikeexplore.co.uk

www.anthonypease.com


----------



## Leaway2 (29 Jun 2017)

It is so wet, people are turning up in canoes.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2017)

Pontefract. & reminders of a past







The Inn was the whole building, from arch to arch


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Jun 2017)

I took this on Tuesday, just about sums up the summer weather...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2017)

Newton Ings
Newton Lane
(between Allerton Bywater & Fairburn)


----------



## Nigel182 (30 Jun 2017)

Out and about today and stopped for a brew up to give the new Stove a try out......


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2017)

Another from todays travels, with daughter

At the pedestrian gate to Abbey Place, along the northern perimeter of Selby Abbey grounds


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Jun 2017)

Tyre envy at work today


----------



## Welsh wheels (1 Jul 2017)




----------



## Welsh wheels (1 Jul 2017)

She asked to stop in the shade


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2017)

An advert in Scottish Field, a bespoke shed for housing 4 pairs of wellies. Really ?


----------



## mickle (1 Jul 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2017)

Oh to be a butterfly


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2017)

Yesterday





The street-name is on the white building;
http://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.740857,-1.487061,81.43h,2.88p,1z

Quite aptly, given how tight the corner is, if you carry too much speed in it, you may............................


----------



## Spartak (2 Jul 2017)

Australia v New Zealand in the ICC Women's World Cup game at Bristol.


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Jul 2017)

My favourite photo from today.
Southport pier as the clouds moved North


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> My favourite photo from today.
> Southport pier as the clouds moved North
> View attachment 360135



Fantastic picture @JohnClimber


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Jul 2017)

Denford Northants.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jul 2017)

I must admit it's rather nice living just round the corner from views like this:


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Fantastic picture @JohnClimber


Thanks


----------



## bonsaibilly (3 Jul 2017)




----------



## matiz (4 Jul 2017)

Cygnets by Radipole lake.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (4 Jul 2017)

New job, back injury and laziness has had me off my bike and this site for a while. Am slowly getting back into it though.


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 Jul 2017)

I love summer evening after-work rides


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2017)

Another one from yesterday evening. Sometimes you've just got to snap.


----------



## Dave 123 (4 Jul 2017)

Motreff, France.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2017)

Twas a good 'un tonight from Topsham Quay:


----------



## Nigel182 (5 Jul 2017)

Out Today and Found the "Bard of Dagenham".


----------



## john59 (5 Jul 2017)

Denhall Quay.






Nets Cafe.






Harp Inn.


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jul 2017)

A picture in our airb&b, Quimperle


----------



## Welsh wheels (5 Jul 2017)

Nice ride to the beach today


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jul 2017)

Our first beans


----------



## Spartak (6 Jul 2017)

Avonmouth bridge this morning. Taken from the Lamplighters Marsh cycle path.


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Jul 2017)

Safe adventures here I come




Iceland in 3 weeks


----------



## gbb (7 Jul 2017)

Been at my new factory since about March...one of the first built on the new development on the old RAF Alconbury airbase. Buildings are quickly appearing around us. this is the view from ours over the runway (on the left) mostly obscured by a mountain of ever moving earthworks. 




20 years of building / development here apparently including a railway link.
Gawlď knows how much is being invested over that time...billions no doubt.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2017)

Travelling south in France today, and we passed a bus...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2017)

Would have worked far better, if part of the number was_ '4-5'_, not _'3-7'_


----------



## Dave 123 (7 Jul 2017)

Concarneau


----------



## Mojonaut (7 Jul 2017)

gbb said:


> Been at my new factory since about March...one of the first built on the new development on the old RAF Alconbury airbase. Buildings are quickly appearing around us. this is the view from ours over the runway (on the left) mostly obscured by a mountain of ever moving earthworks.
> 20 years of building / development here apparently including a railway link.
> Gawlď knows how much is being invested over that time...billions no doubt.



How times change, remember watching the great airshows at Alconbury in the 80's


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jul 2017)

In Turvey church grounds


----------



## Spartak (8 Jul 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Safe adventures here I come
> View attachment 360741
> 
> Iceland in 3 weeks



Fantastic place ....
..... spent a long weekend there a few years ago. 
Plane landed in a snowstorm & temperature remained under zero for our visit ;-)


----------



## Spartak (8 Jul 2017)

The Cobb at Lyme Regis


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2017)

The musée des confluences in Lyon:


----------



## bonsaibilly (8 Jul 2017)

Love is required before he is hired...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2017)

Last day of term, & what is called _*The Grand March*_
Apparantly, a School tradition for, I was told 150+ years (quite feasible, as the School was founded in 1779_

'The Green' ( with the main portion of the School building behind)



Drinking fountain (to the right of the above photo)




Inside the main building


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Jul 2017)

Archie's belated 10th birthday cake


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2017)

And this is where am this very minute: Vienne Jazz Festival and Trombone Shorty...


----------



## Jamieyorky (8 Jul 2017)

Just come back from a lovely week in St ives Cornwall, took the bike last year but it stayed at home this year.


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jul 2017)

Sam's first night in his new home 
He has 3 beds to choose from but opts for mum's chair.
His purr is so loud 
His wee head is nodding, he's away


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2017)

Jamieyorky said:


> Just come back from a lovely week in St ives Cornwall, took the bike last year but it stayed at home this year.
> View attachment 361093


One of my favourite places

Outside of Yorkshire (like 'Lake District' & Northumbria, as well)


----------



## Jamieyorky (9 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One of my favourite places
> 
> Outside of Yorkshire (like 'Lake District' & Northumbria, as well)



Yea we love it down there. Now back to sunny York .

Looking forward to Keswick in October and this time with the bike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2017)

Jamieyorky said:


> Yea we love it down there. Now back to sunny York .
> 
> Looking forward to Keswick in October and this time with the bike


A ride down alongside Derwent Water, with a side-trip upwards to Watendlath then??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2017)

A small local show, up at Heath (a wonderful 'conservation village', to the east of Wakefield), with a few nice motors


Leyland Hippo (owned by someone up on 'the Heath' itself)



A* real *Fiat 500, apparently a 'Car SOS' veteran
http://www.natgeotv.com/uk/shows/natgeo/car-s-o-s#episodes-t5



Gorgeous, my second favourite car of the show




No 1!!!!!!
Wanted to throw the Gran Fondo in the boot, & take this home


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jul 2017)

Our first potatoes


----------



## Jamieyorky (9 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A ride down alongside Derwent Water, with a side-trip upwards to Watendlath then??



Most definitely will be.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2017)

Jamieyorky said:


> Most definitely will be.


"Engage suffering...................."


----------



## JohnClimber (9 Jul 2017)

Life's a beach


----------



## Jamieyorky (9 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> "Engage suffering...................."



Where's theres pain..........


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jul 2017)

This was work today:


----------



## bonsaibilly (9 Jul 2017)

♥s Liverpool


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Jul 2017)

Life kept me away for a while... From the page not cycling.. One from today..






Will try to post more often..!


----------



## jowwy (10 Jul 2017)




----------



## arnihrolfur (10 Jul 2017)

Empty roads and blue sky just south of the arctic circle!


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Jul 2017)




----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Jul 2017)

Recently had my first catch while learning to fly fish for work - this little Rudd here. As "sports" go, I've got to say fly fishing seems to be pretty much at the opposite end of the spectrum to mountain biking.... but it's a nice way to wind down and finish off the working week


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2017)

Hooton Pagnall
http://www.hootonpagnell.com/ 
The line _'where time stands still'_ isn't far off the truth
It doesn't seem that long ago, that TV aeriels weren't allowed, & I don't think satellite dishes are now (I can double-check that one, with a SKY installation engineer, I know)

A Cotswolds village, in the coalfield area, between Wakefield & Doncaster!!




Hickleton, home of an oddity (meant to be unique in the Country)
http://mjwayland.com/hickleton-skulls/


----------



## Aravis (10 Jul 2017)

A day out today to mark the passing of another year. I did my big ride yesterday, so today was a family day out to the river Wye at Erwood, a little downstream from Builth Wells.
















And the birthday boy:






The river's a bit too wild here for safe swimming, but the water was a lovely temperature, perfect for immersing feet and head.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2017)

Vienne again. The amphitheatre has been hosting entertainment since 30 AD. Quite remarkable, and well worth a visit, if you're near Lyon.


----------



## Kevincycle (10 Jul 2017)

Out with my DSLR today and shot a portraiture of my beautiful daughter Sophia.


----------



## rualexander (10 Jul 2017)

"Shot a portaiture" or took a photo?


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jul 2017)

And this is today's work...


----------



## jayonabike (11 Jul 2017)

Dog's having an afternoon nap


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jul 2017)

Well, that was pretty awesome!


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Jul 2017)

Saw this fella today...


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jul 2017)

My son's ride to the school "prom" - a 1969 Lincoln Continental 7.5l V8


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jul 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> My son's ride to the school "prom" - a 1969 Lincoln Continental 7.5l V8
> View attachment 361946


Lovely car.


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Lovely car.


It is a stunner. Belongs to a friend of mine, it's in very original condition, been sat in museums for some time until he bought it. A thirsty beast but it only does a couple of hundred miles per year.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jul 2017)

Are those 'suicide doors'?

My daughter had her 'Prom' on Thursday 22nd, & my wife knows the guy who owns this Leyland, & talked him into picking a party of excited 16 year olds up
http://www.dewsburybusmuseum.co.uk/#/west-riding-640/4527520610








Then deliver them to a Hotel, that's on a stretch of the 'Great North Road' that caused annoyance, fear. & definitely time-loss to travellers from the 15th/16th (maybe earlier), right up to when it was bypassed in the late 60's/early 70's

This is the road that was the issue, post 1830s (it took a different route then, & was steeper!!)
http://www.wentbridgehouse.co.uk/

The start of the 'north cutting'


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Are those 'suicide doors'?
> 
> My daughter had her 'Prom' on Thursday 22nd, & my wife knows the guy who owns this Leyland, & talked him into picking a party of excited 16 year olds up
> http://www.dewsburybusmuseum.co.uk/#/west-riding-640/4527520610
> ...



Fantastic !

Yes, they were suicide doors on the Lincoln.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jul 2017)

Took Mr m down to our local wee pebble beach today. 
Cycled down, left the bikes and did some exploring.
Sat on a rock for a while soaking up the scenery and peace and quiet.
2 boys were going on a fishing trip


----------



## Spartak (14 Jul 2017)

Great cafe in Bristol, fantastic coffee & pastry ;-)


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Jul 2017)

Thursday night is club night ride fight night


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2017)

I met Dame Judy Dench today 







She didn't smell to bad


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jul 2017)

I'm bricking it just a bit, as next Sunday I'm playing Bach's 2nd Brandenburg Concerto, and it's a beast. I wasn't even drunk when I said "yes". I'll actually need to do some serious practice...


----------



## midlife (15 Jul 2017)

Had to Google why it has 4 valves lol


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Had to Google why it has 4 valves lol


Depends on the trumpet - the fourth valve on this one puts it down to F, but on Bb/A piccolo trumpets, the fourth valve gives a low note that's needed.


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Jul 2017)

Ready for Iceland #11Days


----------



## pawl (16 Jul 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 362382
> 
> Ready for Iceland #11Days






How the hell do you clip crampons to your pedals


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (16 Jul 2017)

Took a Scottish friend that came back to ride with me around here twice this week...

From Friday...






His words? This is my favorite part of Spain... Despite the heat... There was beer and food at the end of the ride..

Thanks for coming again Paul..!!


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2017)

Not today, but Embleton Bay earlier this week.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Jul 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2017)

Topsham looking a little serene this evening:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jul 2017)

Whilst out with a few of_ Wakefield Triathlon_ Club this morning

This stands by, where the gates to Woolley Colliery were
Now it's part of a fairly large new housing estate




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/703883
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/135733


_WTC_, at dinner-time
Upperfield Lane, approaching High Hoyland (from Kexbrough)


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jul 2017)

Two good ones in the same road yesterday, firstly a hedge dinosaur




..and secondly, a tree jumper, yes!...bit warm for jumpers tho.


----------



## simon.r (17 Jul 2017)

Coincidentally, some Robin Hood themed bollard jumpers (I think it's known as yarn bombing) from this morning:


----------



## booze and cake (17 Jul 2017)

@simon.r ha cool, and thanks, I've seen them a few times in Wales and London but I had no idea what to call it, guerrilla or ninja knitting was the best I could muster


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (17 Jul 2017)

No filters needed when sweat gets on the camera lense...






From Sunday's ride...


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jul 2017)

At last it's asleep 
Mr M went to bed over an hour ago to escape 
See the nice markings of M on his head, stands for "monster" 
Love him really


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

midlife said:


> Had to Google why it has 4 valves lol



Because it's a twin cam ... not


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jul 2017)

Had to move these outside to make room inside the garage to do some work on the Russell.


----------



## Spartak (18 Jul 2017)




----------



## Cycleops (18 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm bricking it just a bit, as next Sunday I'm playing Bach's 2nd Brandenburg Concerto, and it's a beast. I wasn't even drunk when I said "yes". I'll actually need to do some serious practice...
> 
> View attachment 362346


So I guess the cycling will take a 'bach' seat.


----------



## User19783 (18 Jul 2017)

Dungeness, lovely part of the world, apart from the power plant


----------



## Mrs M (18 Jul 2017)

This is all that's left of one of my Soma bullet rear lights after I tried to change the battery. The whole thing came apart and now in the bin  Not impressed and the Pashley looks lop sided now


----------



## al-fresco (19 Jul 2017)

The straw baling has started...


----------



## Spartak (19 Jul 2017)

Arrived in post today .....
..... didn't expect to get them !

Signed up for the Red Bull Commuting Challenge on Strava & they promised a gift !!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jul 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 362928
> View attachment 362927
> This is all that's left of one of my Soma bullet rear lights after I tried to change the battery. The whole thing came apart and now in the bin  Not impressed and the Pashley looks lop sided now


That looks quite good, after having looked at their website, I might have to try & convince daughter she needs one of those to ride to College on, when she starts in September


Pontefract Castle
http://www.pontefractcastle.co.uk/DailyDungeonTours.aspx
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Pages/News/PR-4976.aspx
http://www.exploring-castles.com/uk/england/pontefract_castle/


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2017)

FF29 on Dartmoor last week.


----------



## mickle (19 Jul 2017)

The business end of the shortest straightest canal in the UK.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Jul 2017)

Good morning..! From Alozaina, Malaga....Spain






Now I am ready to start the everyday job.... Clear mind to sell iPhones, iPads and whatever else Apple decides to sell today... 

Have a great day peeps..!


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> So I guess the cycling will take a 'bach' seat.


You remind me of my Dad who once complimented a passing dog, to be told by its owner that it was called Amadeus, after Mozart. 'Oh no,' said my old man, 'if you're going to call a dog after a composer there are really only two candidates.' The owner looked suitably baffled. 'Bach, or Offenbach.'


----------



## Cycleops (20 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That looks quite good, after having looked at their website, I might have to try & convince daughter she needs one of those to ride to College on, when she starts in September


She might not thank you after a few weeks of pulling all that ironwork about! About 16kg I believe.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> She might not thank you after a few weeks of pulling all that ironwork about! About 16kg I believe.


Especially when loaded up with course work books/folders
There's only a couple of little hills between us, & there


----------



## Arjimlad (20 Jul 2017)

The irony of this made me smile today


----------



## Mrs M (20 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> She might not thank you after a few weeks of pulling all that ironwork about! About 16kg I believe.


Feels sturdy  rather than heavy 
My favourite bike ever


----------



## Adam4868 (21 Jul 2017)

Free WiFi ! Brittany


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2017)

Somebody ate half my sausage








Without asking first


----------



## Cycleops (21 Jul 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Somebody ate half my sausage
> 
> Without asking first


If you saw them being produced you'd ask them to eat the other half too!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> If you saw them being produced you'd ask them to eat the other half too!



i think it was the chef who dished up dinner


----------



## Mrs M (21 Jul 2017)

My boys, wee Sam the kitten checking mum's doing the washing properly  also Thomas relaxing in the sun after his al Fresco dinner  He had to escape as Sam thought a big brother rugby tackle would be great fun Thomas didn't agree


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Jul 2017)

In a nutshell.....


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (21 Jul 2017)

Heading there... Yes to the right..


----------



## mickle (21 Jul 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 363399
> 
> 
> In a nutshell.....



That's absolutely farking shameful.


----------



## al-fresco (22 Jul 2017)

Iron age hillfort on Foel Hill, Llansantffraid.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2017)

Stationery bikes






Don't worry, I'll be back in house No.2 on Tuesday, so you're more likely to get stuff like this...


----------



## Mrs M (22 Jul 2017)

My coloured poppies are coming out to play


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Stationery bikes
> View attachment 363452



I've not seen those before, but I have seen Land Rover shaped 'clips before, mentioned in 'LRO' magazine
https://shop.landrover.com/uk/paperclips-51ldgf918naa



A beautifully restored BMW R90, at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp
Also a gorgeous Austin-Healey 3000, but that was difficult to photograph, because of where it was parked








BMW have their road-show there for the weekend, with test-rides
https://www.bmw-motorrad.co.uk/en/experience/Events/TestRideTour.html

The stand/truck was being prepared yesterday morning, when Gail, & myself called


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2017)

A couple of snaps from a friend's 50th birthday 'pub crawl' round Topsham. Well, we only managed two pubs and a pizza... that's what happens when you do pub crawls when you're over 50.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (22 Jul 2017)

True water spot... Coldest natural water ever... In Spain.


----------



## JohnClimber (22 Jul 2017)

You'll never fit in there love!!!


----------



## bonsaibilly (22 Jul 2017)

LIMF


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2017)

This very ornate building on the side of Thorpe Malsor church .


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Jul 2017)

mickle said:


> That's absolutely farking shameful.


You should see some of the worn out bits.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Jul 2017)

Today in pictures....




































Another great day out ..!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2017)

*'Bulldog Bash'*
An owners club meeting/walk this morning, at Pugneys (Wakefield, near jct 39/M1), seen whilst we (Wakefield Triathlon Club 'cake-ride') were waiting to leave

Apparantly, they get together a couple of times a year, I counted at least 25, unless some kept moving faster than they ought to



Far more appealing was the utterly gorgeous Greyhound puppy that someone else had


----------



## gaijintendo (24 Jul 2017)

Anyone need a droopy ass saver?


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jul 2017)

Today is the last of the 18 graduations, now in Truro Cathedral


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jul 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> View attachment 363870
> 
> Anyone need a droopy ass saver?


No thanks, I haven't got a droopy ass.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2017)

Nothing special, just a fairly rare motoring sight nowadays
A first generation ('81 - '91) Isuzu Trooper, not far from jct 31/M62
Nice & tidy too, I'd passed it a bit earlier, in the opposite direction, but traffic precluded stopping the car then


----------



## Herbie (24 Jul 2017)

Herbie said:


> View attachment 345119


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jul 2017)

Views from Liverpool wheel














Then someone's scruffy bed in the Tate


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2017)

Another one for roday
I've been down at Oxspring (to the east of Penistone, along the River Don), for the http://www.trunce.org/the-race-route/

There's a wonderful little PackHorse bridge there, now on the Trans-Pennine Trail
(almost as nice as the bridge, at Dob Park - north of Otley)



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2322171
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.c...of-willow-lane-bungalow-oxspring#.WXZWWoWcHIU


And a reminder of this years Tour de Yorkshire, attached to the village emblem






biggs682 said:


> Then someone's scruffy bed in the Tate



That was satirised in 'the Terry Pratchett, book_ 'Thud!_', with exactly the same result that most of us would think about it

http://wiki.lspace.org/mediawiki/Daniellarina_Pouter


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Jul 2017)

Welcome to Widnes


----------



## rualexander (24 Jul 2017)

Fine sunny day enhanced with wild raspberries.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jul 2017)

One I liked from my ride to Ludlow this morning:


----------



## biggs682 (25 Jul 2017)

Views from atop Liverpool cathedral


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2017)

Just on the walk back to home no.2... five weeks of big French hills.


----------



## simon.r (25 Jul 2017)

Size doesn't matter:


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4894481, member: 9609"]is that the first light of morning ?[/QUOTE]
Haha, no, we're past that. Home by 11pm. No stamina.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2017)

Another Die rainbow from last night - not as well focused as I'd have liked, but I was on the train desperately trying to catch the amazing sight, and this was the best I could get. My house is in them thar mountains somewhere...


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

A wet Albert Dock this morning


----------



## al-fresco (26 Jul 2017)

Vyrnwy from the hotel terrace.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jul 2017)

odav said:


> Hope your enjoying your stay in scouseland! Please don't buy all the decent old racers, leave some for us natives!



we did enjoy our stay thanks

Did not see one retro road bike at all


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Jul 2017)

Took my MTB for a walk..


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2017)

It's what they do in these parts...


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jul 2017)

One of the many stupid pheasants that have made my land their home


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2017)

Sorry, second one in a day. Sometimes I feel like I'm cycling in a CGI cyclists' dream land...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2017)

I went out lavender hunting this afternoon. I think I shot what I went out for.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Jul 2017)

A selection of wild flowers and weeds


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I went out lavender hunting this afternoon. I think I shot what I went out for.
> 
> View attachment 364540


A few more here: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/07/27/a-lavender-hunt/


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Jul 2017)

Steep and rocky = me walking 15% or more there....


----------



## guitarpete247 (27 Jul 2017)

The view from the roof terrace of our hotel.
No cycling happening here for 2 weeks.
Looking forward to sampling local beer and jazz shortly.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jul 2017)

On the side of Woodrup Cycles, on Kirkstall Road (Leeds)
I noticed it a fortnight ago, but due to traffic, wasn't able to stop
I went prepared yesterday evening, as I drove past, on my way to Yeadon airport
The art-work is on the right-hand side of the building, as you see it in this picture





And this 'Atari' box is on the other side of the road, a couple of dozen yards away


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jul 2017)

A teasel with the top missing


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jul 2017)

Italian trains are as bad as UK trains. I have been waiting ages.


----------



## Timtrain (28 Jul 2017)

guitarpete247 said:


> View attachment 364608
> 
> The view from the roof terrace of our hotel.
> No cycling happening here for 2 weeks.
> Looking forward to sampling local beer and jazz shortly.


Malta??


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jul 2017)

Dad, you're in danger 
Look at that evil wee face!


----------



## guitarpete247 (28 Jul 2017)

Timtrain said:


> Malta??


Yeah, Malta. We are here for the GF's son's wedding Monday. But are here for 2 weeks.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On the side of Woodrup Cycles, on Kirkstall Road (Leeds)
> View attachment 364663


I will presume, I had no need to state who it was of?


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On the side of Woodrup Cycles, on Kirkstall Road (Leeds)
> I noticed it a fortnight ago, but due to traffic, wasn't able to stop
> I went prepared yesterday evening, as I drove past, on my way to Yeadon airport
> The art-work is on the right-hand side of the building, as you see it in this picture
> ...


Who's it of?


----------



## guitarpete247 (29 Jul 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Who's it of?


It's Charlie Burton's wife.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2017)

guitarpete247 said:


> It's Charlie Burton's wife.



Exactly!!


----------



## Mrs M (29 Jul 2017)

Some of my wee flowers in the garden today


----------



## Jamieyorky (29 Jul 2017)

Trip into York with the Mrs shopping this lunch time then came home and decided to get the Robin Hood out of the garage. Its not been ridden for over 6 months so bit of air in the tyres and a wipe over with some 3 in 1 and she was ready to ride. Came home and took some photos in the garden.
I really need to get out and enjoy it more !


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2017)

Somehow, cycling home from Exeter isn't quite the same. Tonight's return...


----------



## gbb (29 Jul 2017)

Unashamed holiday photo.
Cancun, supremely commercialised but this is one of the quietest beaches over her considering the amount of people at the hotel.
Copious quantities of vodka and coke being drunk, 32 degrees at 08.30 here. Currently 35 degrees.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jul 2017)

The (not so) Dark Arches.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> View attachment 365071
> 
> 
> The (not so) Dark Arches.



A wonderful place, particularly when the river's in spate!!
And, equally, when its low, & the old dam/weir can be seen


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2017)

Clichéd, but I don't care.


----------



## Mrs M (30 Jul 2017)

"Help" with the unpacking.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A wonderful place, particularly when the river's in spate!!
> And, equally, when its low, & the old dam/weir can be seen


Just one thread, on a truly fascinating site

http://www.secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=4150


----------



## swee'pea99 (30 Jul 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2017)

...with added wildlife...


----------



## biggs682 (31 Jul 2017)

First day back at work after a week off


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2017)

A short evening spin - it was still 34C in the shade when I went out at 6pm.


----------



## Mojonaut (1 Aug 2017)

A great weekend of Fatbike beach riding along the N.Norfolk coast at Wells and Brancaster.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2017)

Whilst out with daughter earlier, looking at a route, with a possibility of leading a _Wakefield Triathlon Club_ ride

Aberford, the newly renovated (into apartments?)_ 'The Swan'_




Lead Chapel
https://www.visitchurches.org.uk/visit/church-listing/st-mary-lead.html
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/St_Mary's_Chapel,_Lead

Some of the Sheep were quite friendly


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Aug 2017)

From todays ride: I think it's possibly going to rain.


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Aug 2017)

Sat up on roof.with bottle of wine last night.


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Aug 2017)

Couldn't upload image thi


----------



## guitarpete247 (2 Aug 2017)

Had probs with hotel wi-fi.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2017)

Serves me right... I should have gone out early. It's now 6pm, and it's a tad warm even for me.


----------



## JohnClimber (2 Aug 2017)

A few days ago in Iceland, still loads of photos to go through





Snow Fat Biking in July


----------



## simon.r (3 Aug 2017)

Anyone fancy a whisky?






Taken last night at the Lincolnshire Poacher in Nottingham.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2017)

I wish I'd kept a tally of how many times I've done col de Rousset. Must be over 50 times now. Met an 80-y.o. at the top this morning, and he declared the 18km 850m ascent "très agréable".


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2017)

Sunflowers again. I can't resist.


----------



## Arjimlad (4 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4903445, member: 9609"]a very very special moment for me - Arctic Tern feeding a young with sand eels on the beach.
An amazing bird, they will soon be heading off to the Antarctic. No other creature on the planet sees as much daylight
View attachment 365606
[/QUOTE]

Stunning photo, perfect timing !


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2017)

Les Gorges des Gâts. Well worth a visit.


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2017)

F Moser and me back from morning ride....cant think why my mate thinks my choice of drink bottle is inappropriate


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

My own made blood cake


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

My own made blood cake

View attachment 366232
View attachment 366233
View attachment 366234


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> My own made blood cake
> 
> View attachment 366232
> View attachment 366233
> View attachment 366234


Did you really bake that cake? and if its sponge and raspberry jam, hats off to you, it looks delicious


----------



## biggs682 (5 Aug 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Did you really bake that cake? and if its sponge and raspberry jam, hats off to you, it looks delicious



Yes all done by my own fair hands and yes plain sponge with red fruit jam


----------



## JohnClimber (6 Aug 2017)

7 out of 7 months of wild camping bivi a month's for me in 2017

15th month in a row with 6 wild camps while over in Iceland last week.


----------



## Spokesmann (6 Aug 2017)

Out on the Sun this morning, with a 17.5 mile ride and a loop into Saltash, Cornwall...


----------



## Mrs M (6 Aug 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 357760
> Passion flower Alata is growing fast and sending out suckers.
> Amazes me  but Mr m thinks it's boring


Wee update, will flower soon 
It's ran out of trellis so clinging onto my neighbours pebbledashed garage wall 
The other two (different varieties) are still small but this one has grown up fast!


----------



## Mrs M (6 Aug 2017)

Our boys today 
Sam (getting big) and Thomas (outside to escape)


----------



## welsh dragon (6 Aug 2017)

Its that time of year again and my lillies are blooming even in the rain.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2017)

The sun came out just at the right time for a pleasant lunch stop view.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2017)

It's a classic shot, but I had to take it... again! The Gorges de la Bourne.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Aug 2017)

[QUOTE 4903445, member: 9609"]a very very special moment for me - Arctic Tern feeding a young with sand eels on the beach.
An amazing bird, they will soon be heading off to the Antarctic. No other creature on the planet sees as much daylight
View attachment 365606
[/QUOTE]
Blimey! You should submit that to the BBC's wildlife photo of the year, or something. Stunning shot.


----------



## swee'pea99 (7 Aug 2017)

Love this gnarly old tree on Hampstead Heath. I think it blew over in a storm and they've obviously decided to leave it there for the benefit of local wildlife and kids, who love to climb on it.


----------



## guitarpete247 (7 Aug 2017)

Sat having a drink in the bar, "The Pub", where Oliver Reed drank himself to death whilst making "The Gladiator".


----------



## swee'pea99 (8 Aug 2017)

Ok, so photographically not that remarkable...but in Hackney?


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2017)

It's been oraging most of the day, so a quick post-storm 35-miler was today's cycling effort. Oh, and I made cake


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2017)




----------



## Cycleops (8 Aug 2017)

@mickle. Is that the Forth Bridge on wheels? You're a stronger man than me!


----------



## mickle (8 Aug 2017)

Not such a tank from this angle.


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Aug 2017)

Just a mate riding around the crater of a volcano


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Aug 2017)

Bottlenose Dolphins


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2017)

Today, at Crest (pronounced "Cray", BTW, not like the 'est' of Brest). Who needs Disney, when they build dungeons like this?


----------



## Aravis (9 Aug 2017)

Some snaps from today's walk on the Sugar Loaf, near Abergavenny. A lovely afternoon once we'd patiently waited for the rain to move away.


----------



## Spartak (9 Aug 2017)




----------



## swee'pea99 (9 Aug 2017)




----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2017)

Our last night on Malta. Firework's started just before 8:00 and still going off now at 11:10.
We need to get to sleep to be up at 6:30.


----------



## dickyknees (10 Aug 2017)

You get a really big welcome in Wales!


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2017)

Oops


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2017)

Wind blown spume, on Cromer beach, a few days ago.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2017)

mickle said:


> View attachment 367123
> 
> 
> Not such a tank from this angle.



I love it!


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Aug 2017)

Out Today 45 Miles longest Ride since being Diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes.....things are getting better now and distance is well improving.


----------



## furball (11 Aug 2017)

Nigel182 said:


> Out Today 45 Miles longest Ride since being Diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes.....things are getting better now and distance is well improving.
> 
> 
> View attachment 367573


----------



## furball (11 Aug 2017)

Well done. You must be chuffed.
Is that a huge camping stove you have or do you have a tiny bike?


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2017)

The weather's having a slight wobble down here, but the comoensation is photogenic clouds.


----------



## Nigel182 (11 Aug 2017)

furball said:


> Well done. You must be chuffed.
> Is that a huge camping stove you have or do you have a tiny bike?


Think it's perspective with the camera phone 
Yep well chuffed thanks back to a Full Distance FNRttC later this month


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2017)

Just picked this up for @Tony Raynor and thought it deserved a picture, sure there will be some who have never seen one before.


----------



## guitarpete247 (12 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just picked this up for @Tony Raynor and thought it deserved a picture, sure there will be some who have never seen one before.
> 
> View attachment 367673


Not seen one for a while. Never had Cause to buy one and didn't know you could.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2017)

guitarpete247 said:


> Not seen one for a while. Never had Cause to buy one and didn't know you could.



Well my lbs have all sorts of treasures hidden


----------



## Tony Raynor (12 Aug 2017)

That's going to be a nice addition to the bike when I get it sorted. Cheers @biggs682


----------



## gbb (12 Aug 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Just picked this up for @Tony Raynor and thought it deserved a picture, sure there will be some who have never seen one before.
> 
> View attachment 367673


Is that for a wheelhub or BB ?
I remember oiling hubs through either a pot or spring steel plate...light grade oil meant wheels that just span and span forever.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2017)

gbb said:


> Is that for a wheelhub or BB ?
> I remember oiling hubs through either a pot or spring steel plate...light grade oil meant wheels that just span and span forever.



Bottom bracket oiler


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Aug 2017)

Reykjavik


----------



## booze and cake (13 Aug 2017)

@JohnClimber love this John, it would make a great addition to the street art thread if you are able to post there when you are back from your adventures.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2017)

"My bike in front of a 1000ft drop pic"...


----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2017)

Back from a cycle and someone watching us from the window 
Took Sam out for a wee garden tour.
He loves watching bees disappear into the flowers then out again and fly away.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Aug 2017)

Looking across towards Irthlingborough from Rushden lakes


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (13 Aug 2017)

My yellow, orange and pink poppies 
(I think (know) I'm having a "midlife" )
Over 50 and cat and garden wifie.
Never mind, it'll pass  maybe


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2017)

A ride out today, saw me in Micklefield, Aberford (_'Great North Road'_ following)
Then up through Saxton, to Sherburn-in-Elmet

Gascoigne Almshouses, in Aberford, alongside the 'GNR'



Greyhound, in Saxton



Dismantling the stage, at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/links/ after a weekend 'bash'


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Aug 2017)

Autumn colours at Dawyck Botanic Gardens today


----------



## JohnClimber (13 Aug 2017)

New camera with a really good editing possibilities.


----------



## rualexander (13 Aug 2017)

Descending towards Ayrshire coast, Isle of Arran in distance.


----------



## Oldbloke (14 Aug 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (14 Aug 2017)

I went for a stroll to get a photo of my front door...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2017)

A guest's arriving today, so a quick spin to col de Menée and Ciraue d'Archiane


----------



## john59 (15 Aug 2017)

Another Place, by Antony Gormley


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2017)

One from last night's fireworks at Lesches-en-Diois


----------



## Shut Up Legs (16 Aug 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I went for a stroll to get a photo of my front door...
> 
> View attachment 368038


Now you're just being cruel, what with these photos and the others in the bike-in-front-of-cols thread. You have any room for another over there? Australia really sucks.


----------



## john59 (16 Aug 2017)

Clipper race fleet at the Albert Dock, Liverpool.


----------



## Aravis (16 Aug 2017)

A view of Glyn Neath, South Wales on yesterday's outing:


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2017)

Seems that the Co-Op used to market their own range of bicycles. Poster in the museum shop at New Lanark.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (16 Aug 2017)

The falls of Corra Linn on the Clyde at New Lanark today, with the hydro turned off


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Aug 2017)

Both from Iceland


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Now you're just being cruel, what with these photos and the others in the bike-in-front-of-cols thread. You have any room for another over there? Australia really sucks.


The kettle's on... though a bit busy playing my trumpet in between rides this week... concerts in Crest and Die at the end of the week. Next week would be better...


----------



## mickle (16 Aug 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2017)

Fig Rolls








Yummy yummy


----------



## robjh (17 Aug 2017)

I was riding behind this yesterday, piglets being moved around a pig farm in Suffolk.




I find it a slightly sad picture really, all those little faces and you know that it's not going to end well for them.


----------



## simon.r (17 Aug 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (18 Aug 2017)

A wonky early 13th C. 'round' window at Valcroissant:


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (18 Aug 2017)

A short wander in the Pentlands today.


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Aug 2017)

Last nights ride


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Aug 2017)

Archie


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Aug 2017)

Concert done at this church in Crest this evening:


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Aug 2017)




----------



## al-fresco (19 Aug 2017)

Challenge accepted!






They lied!


----------



## jayonabike (19 Aug 2017)

Dusk over Scroby sands wind farm in Norfolk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2017)

Car show, at Temple Newsam (east side of Leeds) this afternoon, as part of the 'Family Fun Day' for St Gemmas Hospice


Lancia HF




Little competition
'Dog-Leg' gear-shift on.......??
Clue; RHD, & 'home market'




1958 Chevrolet
Possibly the one that I wanted to take home with me
(barring a TVR Chimera)



MGB RV8s
There were 9 there!!!




And, on the ride home, on Colton Lane & Selby Road (while it's still a 'b-road' at Whitkirk)
Some Knights Templar crosses on various houses
http://www.bbc.co.uk/leeds/content/...l_history_knights_templar_trail_feature.shtml
3 pics of the same house


----------



## Spartak (19 Aug 2017)

Sunrise over Shirehampton.


----------



## L Q (19 Aug 2017)

Journey home last night, as it's Friday I drive home as I take all my clobber for washing etc.

Drove through that below and 5 minutes later Sun was shining.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Aug 2017)




----------



## Cycleops (20 Aug 2017)

A couple of lads who live just around the corner. When you don't have you need to make do, the cars they made themselves from some aerosol canisters.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Aug 2017)

A home-grown walnut, extracted intact from its shell. Little pleasures...


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2017)

Home made banana loaf


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Aug 2017)

Bivi a month number 16th in a row 
8 out of 8 in 2017


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Aug 2017)

Pictures say a thousand words, so here's my Iceland trip in photos

If you are interested, and have the time to kill to flick through. Here are my better photos from Iceland day by day

Day 1
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm2Y2ew3

Day 2
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm6NKohP

Day 3
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm33EmaZ

Day 4
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm33EVNa

Day 5
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm2A7fyB

Day 6
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm6NNfx4

Day 7
https://flic.kr/s/aHsm6E2DT1


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Aug 2017)

My view at col de Menée while I stuffed my face with a baguette full of St Agur cheese and tomatoes. Mmm.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Aug 2017)

The river Dovey


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2017)

Out & about today, not a lot of time, as I had a block-paved driveway to 'de-moss'

Earlsheaton Tunnel, on the_ Ossett-Dewsbury Greenway
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Documents/sports-leisure/cycling-walking/ossett-dewsbury-greenway.pdf_

*Most of the route is here........* http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Dewsbury Loop.htm

I've been meaning to go & have a look for a while, but only just done it
I'll have to look at the _Spen Valley G/W_ soon too

The cyclist is purported to be Brian Robinson (Ravensthorpe CC)






The remants of the Chantry Chapel (Medieval) frontage
- one of the remaining 4 'bridge chapels' in the country -


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Aug 2017)

360 camera fun


----------



## biggs682 (21 Aug 2017)

These pelicans were going on a wander .


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Aug 2017)

One from this morning...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2017)

Not a lot of time today, so just had a ride down to 'RedHouse' (the interchange of A638; Wakefield - Doncaster road, & the A1)

The Red House was once a Coaching establishment, that had a stables

On the other side of the (present) road, was what I'd come to look for
The old southbound 'Great North Road', before all the improvements, still with Cats-Eyes in place


----------



## Oldbloke (22 Aug 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (22 Aug 2017)

Not me, (I'm better looking) but Ralph from Holland carrying out one of our cranes annual services, and he borrowed my 360 camera for a shot high over the Mersey


----------



## Dave 123 (23 Aug 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2017)

Another lunchtime view


----------



## Oldbloke (23 Aug 2017)




----------



## PeteXXX (23 Aug 2017)

My favourite rusticle, in one of the old railway tunnels on the Brampton Valley Way.


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Aug 2017)




----------



## MossCommuter (23 Aug 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 369695


Dog on the right is saying "no, really, watch! The good bits coming in a minute"


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Aug 2017)

Fame of sorts on www.fatbike.com, click on this link below to see the photo I posted a few pages back
https://fat-bike.com/2017/08/wallpaper-wednesday-by-johnclimber/


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Aug 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Another lunchtime view
> 
> View attachment 369640


That's Mont Aiguille, isn't it?


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> That's Mont Aiguille, isn't it?


It certainly is, in its non-aiguillish profile, from Vallon de Combeau. 
https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/08/23/vallon-de-combeau-walk/


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Aug 2017)

Mr WD wanted to go to fairbourne today. He has a new atlas that. Is crap. It shows roundabouts that don't exist and turn-offs that arnt there either. We ended up in Barmouth. Doh. Anyway, we enjoyed our magical mystery tour. A photo of the harbour


----------



## Oldbloke (24 Aug 2017)




----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Aug 2017)

Not arranged, just encountered...


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2017)

Shock horror, we had _clouds_ today! On the plus side, they make interesting photos. Here's one of the Drôme at Die.


----------



## grecinos (25 Aug 2017)

This is a photo my father took of the solar eclipse this past Monday. Where I live (Southern California), it wasn't a total eclipse, but 66%. Nevertheless, a breathtaking event. At its fullest, it appeared as though I was wearing sun glasses, very earie, imo.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Aug 2017)

From the other side of Silver Street bridge


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Aug 2017)

Commute home


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Aug 2017)

I took a short diversion on my way home. Worth the effort.


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Aug 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (26 Aug 2017)

[/url]
360 Jubille Woods Owl


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (27 Aug 2017)

Had to get up early for this one to avoid the traffic.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Aug 2017)

Plymouth Hoe war memorials to First and Second World Wars. Poppies on Tour...


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2017)

One from earlier this morning


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Aug 2017)




----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2017)

One of the wonders of the world. Combe Laval. Leaves me speechless every time.











I was going to say "If you ever go there...". But I'll just say "Go there" instead.


----------



## Tin Pot (27 Aug 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (27 Aug 2017)




----------



## Aravis (27 Aug 2017)

Just a straightforward Cotswold view, but still a memory of a pleasant afternoon's blackberry picking on Castlemorton Common at the southern end of the Malverns. The view is looking directly towards Winchcombe, where many an Audaxer and sportive rider has suffered greatly!


----------



## rualexander (27 Aug 2017)

Spin down the coast from Dunoon and round to Loch Striven today.


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Aug 2017)




----------



## Speicher (28 Aug 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 370316



West Bexington?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (28 Aug 2017)

The view of Edinburgh from East Lothian




Gullane beach, in the background the Pentlands and Arthur's Seat


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Aug 2017)

Speicher said:


> West Bexington?


Nope. Just inland from Chesil Beach.


----------



## Cycleops (28 Aug 2017)

Cattle hazard. More considerate than a lot of motorists though.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 370350
> 
> 
> Cattle hazard. More considerate than a lot of motorists though.



Was it a stampede, or were they just fast moo-ving?


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Aug 2017)

For some reason, when I ride to work on my mountain bike I come over Garret Hostel bridge-


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2017)

Hazlewood Castle, looking north-west, as seen from the_ 'Battlefield Trail', _with regard to the Battle of Towton, 1461)

Yesterday afternoon




http://www.hazlewood-castle.co.uk/

Taken roughly here (map below the image)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3536709

http://www.historic-uk.com/HistoryMagazine/DestinationsUK/The-Battle-of-Towton/
http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/york/hi/people_and_places/history/newsid_8673000/8673322.stm


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Aug 2017)

Dartmoor earlier this morning...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Aug 2017)

During, a diversion, on a brief ride this morning
Woodnook Lock, on the eastern end of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
With 'Stevensons Bridge', over the Calder






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2704852

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278029



Penbank Weir, on the River Calder, from the A&C N towpath
There's a better view, apparently, from the other bank of the river



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3278005


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2017)

North Wales. Name that mountain in the background.


----------



## MossCommuter (29 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> North Wales. Name that mountain in the background.
> 
> View attachment 370595


John


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2017)

User3094 said:


> Conway?


Think bigger.

I'm ignoring Mossy


----------



## Tin Pot (29 Aug 2017)

Your Finger You Fool.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2017)

Too many to choose from today. So this one will do.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (29 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> North Wales. Name that mountain in the background.
> 
> View attachment 370595


Pen yr Ole Wen from the wee road below the youth hostel


----------



## Crackle (29 Aug 2017)

Ffoeg said:


> Pen yr Ole Wen from the wee road below the youth hostel


Yep.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2017)

Poo. Time to head back to Devon. So here's my last Phrench Photo till February. Vallée de la Roanne, from col de Pennes road.


----------



## al-fresco (30 Aug 2017)

Prees Heath, Shropshire.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Aug 2017)

al-fresco said:


> Prees Heath, Shropshire.
> 
> View attachment 370761


I like this photo


----------



## Mrs M (30 Aug 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2017)

One from earlier today


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Aug 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> One of the wonders of the world. Combe Laval. Leaves me speechless every time.
> 
> View attachment 370258
> 
> ...


(_sigh_) One day...  In late June / early July, I spent 2 weeks visiting every col my legs could manage:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2017-italy-and-france-alps-and-pyrénées-cycling-trip.220988/
Feel free to read it if you have the time (warning: it's an 18-post trip report, so takes a while to read).
I'd love to visit the _Parc naturel régional du Vercors_ one day.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Aug 2017)

Cycleops said:


> View attachment 370350
> 
> 
> Cattle hazard. More considerate than a lot of motorists though.


At least these road users weren't using their horns.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (30 Aug 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Too many to choose from today. So this one will do.
> 
> View attachment 370633


It's too small, though: do you have a larger version of that photo to post?


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's too small, though: do you have a larger version of that photo to post?


Any good?

https://unanglaisendiois.files.wordpress.com/2017/08/img_20170829_120517197_hdrblog.jpg


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> (_sigh_) One day...  In late June / early July, I spent 2 weeks visiting every col my legs could manage:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2017-italy-and-france-alps-and-pyrénées-cycling-trip.220988/
> Feel free to read it if you have the time (warning: it's an 18-post trip report, so takes a while to read).
> I'd love to visit the _Parc naturel régional du Vercors_ one day.


Let me know if you do - I'd happily share a ride or two if I'm there.

Thanks for the link... I've got nearly three hours on the train to Paris today...


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> (_sigh_) One day...  In late June / early July, I spent 2 weeks visiting every col my legs could manage:
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2017-italy-and-france-alps-and-pyrénées-cycling-trip.220988/
> Feel free to read it if you have the time (warning: it's an 18-post trip report, so takes a while to read).
> I'd love to visit the _Parc naturel régional du Vercors_ one day.


Thanks for the read - you've done all the famous climbs I haven't! As much as anything I do my blog as an aide memoire, so I can re-enjoy my days on the bike. Also, given that now I'm (mostly) re-riding roads I've ridden before, the focus of my blog on photos gives me a good incentive to keep my eyes open for stuff or angles I've not seen before.

Incidentally, if you do do Vercors, I'd not base a whole stay on it: the weather up there can stay miserable for several days, even in the summer - my base to the south of the plateau gives me the option of going to Vercors on fine, hot days, but heading elsewhere on dodgier days. Also there are great, but somewhat limited choices of alternative routes... but must-see places are Col de la Bataille, Combe Laval, Gorges de la Bourne, the road up to Presles from there, and the Canyon des Ecouges. I've not done the Gorges du Nan yet, as it's too far for a day's ride from Die, but I gather that's good. My only regret is not passing my bike over the gate and riding down the out-of-bounds Grand Goulets balcony road: I walked it, my friend cycled, before we were told off by someone in a maintenance vehicle.


----------



## al-fresco (31 Aug 2017)

OK. Not one of my photos but definitely the best I've seen today. Conor Dunne and Esteban Chaves:


----------



## numbnuts (31 Aug 2017)

Southampton Container Port


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2017)

This guy followed me this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Aug 2017)

New Court- my very temporary patching post cable laying











Roll on September '19.


----------



## HarryTheDog (31 Aug 2017)

al-fresco said:


> OK. Not one of my photos but definitely the best I've seen today. Conor Dunne and Esteban Chaves:
> 
> View attachment 370886


Conor was a junior in my road Club ( Glendene) I found it a complete waste of time trying to draft him as I am the hieght of Chaves, the draft effect from just his bike was negligible, his arse and rest of his body was above my head. He is a really nice bloke by the way.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (31 Aug 2017)

Work took me here today.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2017)

Back from France, but stayed a night in Valence, where they have a rather splendid bandstand:


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> It's too small, though: do you have a larger version of that photo to post?


Getting back home and on the laptop I've seen that Wordpress conspired to minimise the photos when I linked to them on here - posts now edited for the full glory of the scenery. Right click to download.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Aug 2017)

Hooray, my Passion flower has come out to play!
Slightly disappointed though, as it obviously had the wrong label on it 
I was expecting red, purple and some white, got just white though and a different shape.
Never the less quite chuffed I've grown a flower native to warmer climes in my back garden 
Plus it's taller than me


----------



## al-fresco (31 Aug 2017)

HarryTheDog said:


> Conor was a junior in my road Club ( Glendene) I found it a complete waste of time trying to draft him as I am the hieght of Chaves, the draft effect from just his bike was negligible, his arse and rest of his body was above my head. He is a really nice bloke by the way.



I was thinking that it's a rare sport that can accommodate two such widely divergent athletes.


----------



## john59 (1 Sep 2017)

From my ride this morning!


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Sep 2017)

Old and new both looking quite splendid this morning


----------



## booze and cake (2 Sep 2017)




----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Sep 2017)

View media item 9738mine, new, but used, in place of my BeOne, and instead of an emtb, which was going to be my next purchase, but now isn't, as I have this..
And very nice it is too!


----------



## midlife (2 Sep 2017)

Ffoeg said:


> Work took me here today.
> 
> View attachment 370945



Nice view, where is it as it looks familiar


----------



## Mrs M (2 Sep 2017)

stoatsngroats said:


> View media item 9738mine, new, but used, in place of my BeOne, and instead of an emtb, which was going to be my next purchase, but now isn't, as I have this..
> And very nice it is to!


Very smart


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2017)

Up in the frozen north, where polar bears roam. Wharfedale.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2017)

And from the top of Worcester cathedral


----------



## Speicher (3 Sep 2017)

Ffoeg said:


> Work took me here today.
> 
> View attachment 370945



Please tell me where that is.


----------



## PK99 (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 23692 (3 Sep 2017)

@midlife and @Speicher it's looking across the back of Knock Pike and Dufton Pike from the wee road up to the NATS station on Great Dun Fell


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2017)

Early morning preening in the Dales...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Sep 2017)

One from Rose park in Great Malvern


----------



## Vertego (3 Sep 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> A home-grown walnut, extracted intact from its shell. Little pleasures...
> 
> View attachment 369029


Was riding around the Lot valley, just west of Cahors a few years ago. We found walnuts fallen wild alongside a few roads. Little pleasures indeed. Tasted great...and they were free.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2017)

Vertego said:


> Was riding around the Lot valley, just west of Cahors a few years ago. We found walnuts fallen wild alongside a few roads. Little pleasures indeed. Tasted great...and they were free.


'My' walnuts are actually from my neighbours' trees - they nicely overhang my garden  Sadly, this year, I'll not be there at the right time to 'tidy them up'.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2017)

The quite extraordinary Kingsdale valley in the Dales:


----------



## mickle (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (3 Sep 2017)




----------



## Oldbloke (4 Sep 2017)

For use of passengers in local railway station waiting area...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Sep 2017)

That time of year again


----------



## al-fresco (4 Sep 2017)

Black and white in Llansantffraid.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2017)

Newby Hall, somewhere up north.


----------



## flake99please (4 Sep 2017)

Portobello beach.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2017)

Oldbloke said:


> View attachment 371704
> 
> 
> For use of passengers in local railway station waiting area...


In theory it's a nice idea, but more often than not someone comes along to hammer out something they've learnt partially by ear, take a few wrong turnings, stop before the end, try something else, forget how the second bit goes... by which time my coffee at Valence TGV has curdled.

Still better than piped muzak though.

How about, instead...


----------



## JohnClimber (4 Sep 2017)

My stealth Google 360 photo shots continues with this one from today from one of the most famous beaches of North Wales, Whistling Sands.
Simple look for the blue dots in the area and drag the yellow man over the dot and let go. 
https://goo.gl/maps/KrEgJjmBh3r


----------



## JohnClimber (5 Sep 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (5 Sep 2017)

https://goo.gl/maps/r1X79h7Saw42


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2017)

From the Forest of Bowland:


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2017)

Near Osmotherley


----------



## Mrs M (7 Sep 2017)

"The Big Guy" has met his match


----------



## mickle (8 Sep 2017)




----------



## jowwy (8 Sep 2017)

Currently lying on a sunbed in the canaries


----------



## Mrs M (8 Sep 2017)

View attachment 372449
First attempt at a meat sauce recipe from my Italian friend.
Beef mince, pork loin, pork sausages, onion, garlic, red wine, fresh tomatoes, basil and passata.
Will simmer overnight in the slow cooker, tastes amazing already


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Sep 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 372451
> View attachment 372449
> First attempt at a meat sauce recipe from my Italian friend.
> Beef mince, pork loin, pork sausages, onion, garlic, red wine, fresh tomatoes, basil and passata.
> ...




7.30 for 8?


----------



## Mrs M (8 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> 7.30 for 8?


Bring a bottle


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Sep 2017)

2 shots from the very same spot while waiting for the wife to come out of a shop.


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Sep 2017)

Yellow.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2017)

I'm going to bend the rules today, and have a video wot I didded at Combe Laval. Sorry about the camera work, but my camera mount wasn't working, so I held the camera in one hand, and held the handlebar with the other, while trying not to go over the wall and down the 300ft drop to the right. Wuss.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Sep 2017)

Bull rush from this morning's walk


----------



## Mrs M (9 Sep 2017)

Wee update 
Meat sauce and pasta was amazing   
Very rich and tasty 
Mr M wanted mashed potatoes with his but this request was firmly denied


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Sep 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm going to bend the rules today, and have a video wot I didded at Combe Laval. Sorry about the camera work, but my camera mount wasn't working, so I held the camera in one hand, and held the handlebar with the other, while trying not to go over the wall and down the 300ft drop to the right. Wuss.



Did you have to turn round and cycle back up ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2017)

Blackburn Aircraft Memorial, in Sherburn-in-Elmet
They had a factory & airfield there (airfield still survives, as did some buildings until recently)





Plus, a novel use, for a closed Bank (NatWest, in this case), practically opposite the plinth


----------



## midlife (9 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Blackburn Aircraft Memorial, in Sherburn-in-Elmet
> They had a factory & airfield there (airfield still survives, as did some buildings until recently)
> View attachment 372634
> View attachment 372635
> ...



Many happy memories of Sherburn-in-Elmet, My Godfather lived there. I got my Carlton Cobra given to me there as we always went there at Christmas


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Did you have to turn round and cycle back up ?


I'm guessing you know it. Well, actually, I turned around to go back to take a few more photos, then carried on down to the bottom. It turned into quite a hard ride, as I did the ascent from St Laurent-en-Royans, which goes on and on. More here: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2017/08/27/combe-laval-circuit/

Oh, and the route: https://ridewithgps.com/routes/25105311


----------



## biggs682 (10 Sep 2017)

One from my ride this morning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2017)

midlife said:


> Many happy memories of Sherburn-in-Elmet, My Godfather lived there. I got my Carlton Cobra given to me there as we always went there at Christmas


A nice town, I like it


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Sep 2017)

Blackpool


----------



## Shut Up Legs (10 Sep 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm going to bend the rules today, and have a video wot I didded at Combe Laval. Sorry about the camera work, but my camera mount wasn't working, so I held the camera in one hand, and held the handlebar with the other, while trying not to go over the wall and down the 300ft drop to the right. Wuss.



You know the video view would have been far better if you'd ridden right next to the wall, don't you?


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> You know the video view would have been far better if you'd ridden right next to the wall, don't you?


Next time, when I've got the camera on my helmet, and both hands on the handlbars, I might get a bit closer. Notice the moment when I'm thinking "I hope a car doesn't come round the corne .... oh schitt.."


----------



## john59 (12 Sep 2017)

We've just got back from Pembrokeshire and the weather was good to us!


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Sep 2017)

View media item 9819Not from today, but Sunday last, with no time to post then, a local first uphill ride off road, with +160 bmp for a short while, whilst the Oh waited at the top, enjoying the pedal assist from her new Cube.
Whilst some may think that pedal assist bikes are for cheaters, she has completed 130 miles in 6 rides, and is seriously itching to use her bike more. This compared with only 250 miles across the whole year to date on her beautiful Fuji, which she loved, but hated road cycling.
Here's to some decent miles together for us!
SnG


----------



## biggs682 (13 Sep 2017)

One from the weekend






I don't think they were edible


----------



## Mojonaut (13 Sep 2017)

One from last week..........


----------



## booze and cake (14 Sep 2017)

Yesterday afternoon at Trinity Buoy Wharf. Storms a coming....and yes 5 minutes after this I got a thorough soaking.


----------



## Welsh wheels (14 Sep 2017)

The recent storm brought down a large tree in the local park


----------



## MossCommuter (14 Sep 2017)

Welsh wheels said:


> The recent storm brought down a large tree in the local park
> 
> View attachment 373388


FAKE NEWS! (referring to the Aileen thread, if you're not aware of it)


----------



## booze and cake (15 Sep 2017)

john59 said:


> We've just got back from Pembrokeshire and the weather was good to us!
> View attachment 373076
> View attachment 373077
> View attachment 373078



This is brilliant. I showed it to my sister who is an occasional visitor to Pembrokeshire, and she's desperate to go and see it. Could you provide a bit more detail on the exact location please?

They are a rare sight for me in London, but I came across some brilliant badger art today for my street art thread, so here's my urban badger offering


----------



## john59 (15 Sep 2017)

booze and cake said:


> This is brilliant. I showed it to my sister who is an occasional visitor to Pembrokeshire, and she's desperate to go and see it. Could you provide a bit more detail on the exact location please?
> 
> They are a rare sight for me in London, but I came across some brilliant badger art today for my street art thread, so here's my urban badger offering
> View attachment 373640



The badger was at the 'Welsh Wildlife Centre'!


----------



## booze and cake (15 Sep 2017)

Excellent, many thanks @john59


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Sep 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> View attachment 369591


Stunning


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Mr WD wanted to go to fairbourne today. He has a new atlas that. Is crap. It shows roundabouts that don't exist and turn-offs that arnt there either. We ended up in Barmouth. Doh. Anyway, we enjoyed our magical mystery tour. A photo of the harbour
> View attachment 369817



That's not a bad place to be by mistake, had a week training out that was as an RAF jaunt

Beautiful


----------



## welsh dragon (15 Sep 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> That's not a bad place to be by mistake, had a week training out that was as an RAF jaunt
> 
> Beautiful




You are right. It is nice, especially when there arn't too many people


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Sep 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 372451
> View attachment 372449
> First attempt at a meat sauce recipe from my Italian friend.
> Beef mince, pork loin, pork sausages, onion, garlic, red wine, fresh tomatoes, basil and passata.
> ...



Instructions needed 

I love all of those ingredients


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> You are right. It is nice, especially when there arn't too many people



I live in a house full of women, I don't hear that very often


----------



## Mrs M (15 Sep 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> Instructions needed
> 
> I love all of those ingredients


Brown beef mince, onion and garlic in a small amount of olive oil in a saucepan.
In a frying pan brown diced pork loin and pork sausages in small amount of olive oil (I did the sausages in the oven first though).
Once pork and sausages are browned pour a generous amount of red wine into the pan and let this simmer gently until the wine has evaporated. 
Then put all the meat together in one pan
Add 2 or 3 fresh chopped tomatoes, jar (or more) of passata, small pinch of sugar and some fresh basil.
Cook slowly for around 3 hours.
I put mine in the slow cooker on low overnight.
( my pork was a bit tough so I picked it out and discarded it, not a big pork fan) did add flavour though 
Served ours with pasta bows (my friend uses tagliatelle)
Very rich and very tasty and full of flavour.
Hope you enjoy


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Sep 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Brown beef mince, onion and garlic in a small amount of olive oil in a saucepan.
> In a frying pan brown diced pork loin and pork sausages in small amount of olive oil (I did the sausages in the oven first though).
> Once pork and sausages are browned pour a generous amount of red wine into the pan and let this simmer gently until the wine has evaporated.
> Then put all the meat together in one pan
> ...


Many thanks 

I'll try it next week


----------



## booze and cake (16 Sep 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (16 Sep 2017)

Got some landscaping today 
Just some chuckies and plants, big improvement on what we had


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Sep 2017)

Gone are the Alps, gone is the heat, gone are the blue skies. Devon and autumn is definitely where I am now.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Sep 2017)

Merseyside last night/this morning
This was my 17th wild camping bivi a month in a row 
And 9 out of 9 in 2017


----------



## wisdom (16 Sep 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 373842
> 
> 
> View attachment 373843
> ...


Looks great fun.Such freedom.


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Sep 2017)

wisdom said:


> Looks great fun.Such freedom.



It is everyone should try it, if you in Blackpool why not head south and come and join us one night?
Camp sites are wild campers idea of hell.
Plus search out #MicroAdventure on social media


----------



## jowwy (17 Sep 2017)

Some exploring affter my hols.....needed wider grippier tyres though


----------



## Gez73 (17 Sep 2017)

New Tenner!!


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Sep 2017)

Gez73 said:


> New Tenner!!




I quite like the look of the new notes.


----------



## Biff600 (17 Sep 2017)

Just cleaned it after this mornings ride


----------



## booze and cake (17 Sep 2017)

This watering hole must need a lot of watering.


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Sep 2017)

Looking down on London town...


----------



## Vantage (17 Sep 2017)

From the tippy top of Conwy Castle today. 
Going home tomorrow. Boooooooo.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2017)

Vantage said:


> View attachment 373940
> 
> From the tippy top of Conwy Castle today.
> Going home tomorrow. Boooooooo.



Some great views around the old town wall's in Conwy


----------



## grecinos (19 Sep 2017)

Saturday's 104 mile GranFondo in Tehachapi, California. A near picture perfect day. I had my GoPro camera set to take photos every minute. I was busy riding, so I had no time to compose them.

Here are some of my favorites:


----------



## Chappy (19 Sep 2017)

Finally got some leave so rode to Hardys monument this morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2017)

Saturday, at Nostell Priory, after the ParkRun
I first saw it last week, but didn't have a camera with me then, so took this with my iPhone
Sorry, not the best of pictures

I'd be happy with it, in my garage


----------



## avsd (19 Sep 2017)

Not today but Saturday 16th. It is a really beautiful climb but you need a reasonable degree of fitness. Not a climb you want to walk up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Sep 2017)

Todays post
I didn't know that that a certain TV 'stop-motion' Penguin had its own town, & was financially secure too!
Bought, via Amazon, and posted from China, for the princely sum 97pence!!!!








I just couldn't find a mudguard mounted one locally, only the seat-post mounted derivatives
Sadly it's wrongly angled, & would sit a long way up the mudguard (over a foot from the lowest point!)



Should I sent it back, for a refund?


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2017)

Topsham again - water, light and clouds forever changing...


----------



## Biff600 (19 Sep 2017)

A totally original 1959 Porsche 356 at a clients premises this morning


----------



## Dave 123 (20 Sep 2017)




----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Sep 2017)

avsd said:


> Not today but Saturday 16th. It is a really beautiful climb but you need a reasonable degree of fitness. Not a climb you want to walk up.
> View attachment 374343


Looks like you got lucky with the weather. I was up there in September last year, and it was 0 degrees, misty and windy.


----------



## Biff600 (20 Sep 2017)

On the way to a job in Thetford today.


----------



## YahudaMoon (20 Sep 2017)

Well not from today, 4 days back

Manchester Ship Canal






Pomona Docks






The start of a new build, Oxygen Tower






New build for Owen St Tower 1 and 2 or 3 and 4? Manchester new tallest build


----------



## avsd (20 Sep 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Looks like you got lucky with the weather. I was up there in September last year, and it was 0 degrees, misty and windy.


 The weather was cold 2 degrees but clear and calm. I did not have overshoes or long finger gloves for the descent which was a mistake. Used plastic bags over shoes next day on the Galibier to good effect. Earlier on the week I missed the Galdon due to heavy rain. One I will go back for in the next few years.


----------



## YahudaMoon (21 Sep 2017)

Oxford Rd, Manchestrer







Cavedish St bike rack, Manchester








Venity @ Manchester School of A\rt






Unknown artist. Manchester School of Art






Unknown artist, Manchester School of Art






Unknown artist, Manchester School of Art






Manchester School of Art






Topped out new tallest building in south Manchester. Hotel Staybridge, near School of Art


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2017)

YahudaMoon said:


> Cavedish St bike rack, Manchester


Quite an appropriate location, I guess?




Just a quartet taken, with iPhone, on my run home this evening (circa 18:30)

http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html
The (long-gone) House (& partially surviving) Stable Block are behind me in these two images
'Stanley Lodge' (7th pic) was located where the tree-line meets the lane, at the right-hand edge of frame


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Sep 2017)

A few






from the morning dog walk today 

Cold and misty but the pooch likes it


----------



## Vantage (22 Sep 2017)

Not taken today, but on Monday morning before leaving the camp site.
As long as the sky isn't soaked with clouds or rain, this is what we normally wake up to. Coming back to north west England is depressing when there are views like this.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Sep 2017)

This morning - following some hot air balloons on the way to work.. beautiful morning !


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Sep 2017)

The woods were in the last flush of summer today...


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Sep 2017)

Enjoying the B2B on a sunny afternoon


----------



## midlife (23 Sep 2017)

[QUOTE 4967990, member: 9609"]winter wheat
View attachment 374922
[/QUOTE]

Those lines of wheat produce really odd moiré fringes on my tablet, very psychedelic


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Sep 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View attachment 349334
> View attachment 349336
> 
> View attachment 349335
> ...



Was down there again today, walking with SWMBO, & Dogs
Not the best of images, as it was taken through the trees, as we left
The vegetation has increased substantially since my photos, in my quote





Sluice-gates, from the opposite bank
Date on the gates, is 1827
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2067117


----------



## Mrs M (23 Sep 2017)

My Passion flower is suffering with the recent change in weather 
Took a wee cutting inside and she's flowering.
Thought she was all white but a wee purple tinge showing now


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Sep 2017)

The pigeons are impressive in Corsham...


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2017)

Two monsters at rest in the mist


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Sep 2017)

Three from today's jaunt on t'heath (aka the hellhole that is London)...


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Two monsters at rest in the mist
> 
> View attachment 375143


Ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !
Don't wake them !


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Sep 2017)

Discovered my action camera takes still photos as well..


----------



## Cycleops (24 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Discovered my action camera takes still photos as well..


Which one is it Jim?


----------



## biggs682 (24 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Ssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !
> Don't wake them !



There was a genset purring away in the blue container that you see in the picture


----------



## grecinos (25 Sep 2017)

No, this isn't a comet or meteor. It's a rocket that was launched last night, about 200 miles west of my residence, here in California. A rare occasion. Like a fireworks show super-sized.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Which one is it Jim?



Drift Stealth 2, been good so far but my oh my the manufacturer support is lacking !


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Sep 2017)

grecinos said:


> No, this isn't a comet or meteor. It's a rocket that was launched last night, about 200 miles west of my residence, here in California. A rare occasion. Like a fireworks show super-sized.
> 
> View attachment 375309


Take that Kim Jung Un.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2017)

Yesterday, during a ride

'Bramham Crossroads' (A1/A64 interchange, to the east of Leeds)
The houses date back to when it *was* a crossroads, I'm not exactly sure when it matured into a roundabout, let alone how it is today

The kerbstones are from the roundabout, as the lane by the houses was the 'Great North Road'





Back then..............
1912, supposedly




1960's?
'White Hart Inn'
Cottages on extreme left of image


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2017)

Yesterday, again
As the old song goes

_"Knock 3 Times On The Ceiling If You Want Me.........."




_


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Sep 2017)

Arjimlad said:


> Discovered my action camera takes still photos as well..
> View attachment 375285


I discovered yesterday, through sheer incompetence, that my phone has a motor drive built in. You touch the screen to take a shot, but if you hold a finger on the screen it takes a succession - maybe five per second. You used to have to pay hundreds to get that facility on a 35mm SLR - and haul the brute around, and go through all the hassle of fitting it. Now you just put a finger on the screen. Amazing.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> I discovered yesterday, through sheer incompetence, that my phone has a motor drive built in. You touch the screen to take a shot, but if you hold a finger on the screen it takes a succession - maybe five per second. You used to have to pay hundreds to get that facility on a 35mm SLR - and haul the brute around, and go through all the hassle of fitting it. Now you just put a finger on the screen. Amazing.



Yup.. I use that a fair bit... nifty catching my son shooting a semi-auto shotgun. Seeing the breech open and the empty shell fly out all over about 8 pictures !


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Sep 2017)

Isle of Wight bivi weekend


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2017)

My winter pair


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2017)

Disused/abandoned Barnsley Canal, at Walton
In, what is now, Walton Colliery Nature Reserve 
More, or less, here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/154928





NewMillerDam
On, the A61 (Wakefield - Barnsley section)


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

When this fell off the wall into the loo last night it woke us up


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> When this fell off the wall into the loo last night it woke us up
> 
> View attachment 375720




Oh dear. That's not funny.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Oh dear. That's not funny.



Can you imagine if someone had been sat having a ..............


----------



## welsh dragon (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Can you imagine if someone had been sat having a ..............




Indeed.


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> When this fell off the wall into the loo last night it woke us up
> 
> View attachment 375720



Looks like one for https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-spooky-stories.224289/ ... unless... did someone in the house hate this picture? Are you sure they were in their bed?


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Looks like one for https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-spooky-stories.224289/ ... unless... did someone in the house hate this picture? Are you sure they were in their bed?


yes just the 2 of us here and we were both pushing the zzzz's


----------



## gaijintendo (27 Sep 2017)

biggs682 said:


> yes just the 2 of us here and we were both pushing the zzzz's


Another rational explanation: How hard were you pushing the zzzzs??


----------



## biggs682 (27 Sep 2017)

gaijintendo said:


> Another rational explanation: How hard were you pushing the zzzzs??



We were upstairs and that loo is downstairs and zzz's go upwards


----------



## Spartak (28 Sep 2017)

Collecting conkers on this mornings commute ;-)


----------



## Mrs M (28 Sep 2017)

Sam hiding, then spying on his big brother


----------



## midlife (28 Sep 2017)

Shadow said:


> ...a couple from this afternoon's ride...
> 
> View attachment 375936



Blimey it's autumn where you are !!

For some reason the pics are now below...........


----------



## Shadow (28 Sep 2017)

...a couple from this afternoon's ride...


----------



## Spartak (29 Sep 2017)

New artwork that's appeared on the Bristol - Bath cycle path. 
On the Lawrence Hill railway bridge.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)

Faversham creek.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Sep 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (29 Sep 2017)

Mr M's birthday today so took him out for lunch at the Cove Bay Hotel, Aberdeen.
Never been there before but heard good reports.
Not disappointed, the haddock and the steak pie were excellent, even gave us a wee take away dish with the tiny amount of fish I left (for Thomas) 
Nice views out to sea as well.
No tea tonight and off for a wee snooze


----------



## Cycleops (29 Sep 2017)

Spartak said:


> Collecting conkers on this mornings commute ;-)


Hope that not on rack ready to go in the oven.


----------



## Spartak (29 Sep 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Hope that not on rack ready to go in the oven.



No placed around doors & windows to stop spiders from entering the house ;-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2017)

Friday morning
Circa 04:45

Newly marked lane
'Stanley Hill'
A642 'Aberford Road'
(between Stanley & Pinderfields General Hospital)

Ironically, the traffic on this road, has probably dropped by 75%+, since a 'relief road' was opened a couple of months ago, to bypass this road




My picture was taken above the car on left, & the new road, curves left, through the position of the stone-wall
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3363698


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2017)

Biff600 said:


> A totally original 1959 Porsche 356 at a clients premises this morning
> 
> View attachment 374389




The only Porsche, barring their tractors that I like


----------



## Spartak (30 Sep 2017)




----------



## Mrs M (30 Sep 2017)

Hooray, finally taking my living room rug to the tip and getting a new one.
Think someone wants to hold onto it though, good for claw sharpening


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Oct 2017)

Lost in a great patch of this glossy-leafed plant, a single,solitary flower. How it hopes to propagate like that I can't imagine.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2017)

The mill on Hardwater.


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> The mill on Hardwater.
> 
> View attachment 376445



I heard a story of Ghosts near there, a Victorian couple, apparently killed in a coaching accident 

Apparently


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Oct 2017)

Capella lugs...





1963 Carlton Catalina.


----------



## furball (2 Oct 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Lost in a great patch of this glossy-leafed plant, a single,solitary flower. How it hopes to propagate like that I can't imagine.
> 
> View attachment 376441


That's Vinca. It spreads by puttting out runners that root.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Oct 2017)

furball said:


> That's Vinca. It spreads by puttting out runners that root.


Well there yer go - once again CC proves you learn something new every day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Oct 2017)

Yesterday

I had intended riding home along the river (Calder) bank, & then through the Woods, *but*, I got about 50 yards before I was going sideways, but still in the correct direction with both wheels in different ruts, with both mudguards clogged up

I took this. just off the path, on what is called the_ 'Trash Screen Bridge'_, it carries a bridleway & vehicular access (via locked gates)
(I detoured onto the bridge, hence the direction the bike is facing)






This is it as seen, from the modern Aquaduct
I would have been following the river in the direction of the photograph (shown in map under photo, as 'dismantled railway')
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4907910


*
NB;*
The orange object, in the background, is a North Sea Oil Rig survival 'pod'/craft
The pedico-ed building in the background was the Office for the coal-staithes there; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416251

This is the history of the older aquaduct; http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Ferry-History.html


----------



## midlife (2 Oct 2017)

furball said:


> That's Vinca. It spreads by puttting out runners that root.



From which a range of drugs were developed I think.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (2 Oct 2017)

Between Achmelvich and Lochinver


----------



## matth411 (3 Oct 2017)

Bored on a nightshift, on an RFA vessel. Bike cleaning with baby wipes and found that the lube I used has congealed around my cassette. Proper clean later I think!


----------



## Fonze (3 Oct 2017)

Just back from Geneva ..


----------



## Salty seadog (3 Oct 2017)

Coffee on the cliffs....


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Oct 2017)

Collected within 20 seconds or so, from a single tree, on the footpath. Back in my day they'd have been eagerly seized on by kids, but I suppose nowadays they're all slumped in front of their shoot-'em-up video games with dead eyes and class b drugs.... *sigh*


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Oct 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Collected within 20 seconds or so, from a single tree, on the footpath. Back in my day they'd have been eagerly seized on by kids, but I suppose nowadays they're all slumped in front of their shoot-'em-up video games with dead eyes and class b drugs.... *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 376714



They are such a good colour


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Oct 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Collected within 20 seconds or so, from a single tree, on the footpath. Back in my day they'd have been eagerly seized on by kids, but I suppose nowadays they're all slumped in front of their shoot-'em-up video games with dead eyes and class b drugs.... *sigh*
> 
> View attachment 376714


I love conkers

I always feel sad when I see them squashed on the road and really uplifted when I do see the occasional little 'un collecting them.


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Oct 2017)

When I were a lad we'd fling sticks up in the trees to try & bring 'em down. Now they carpet the ground... *sigh*


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (3 Oct 2017)

A few today from along the River Kirkaig.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Oct 2017)

Somewhat less wild than the post above...!


----------



## uphillstruggler (3 Oct 2017)

Sundown last night


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Oct 2017)

Fonze said:


> View attachment 376692
> View attachment 376691
> Just back from Geneva ..


Ah, the _Jet d'Eau_. I stayed 2 nights in Geneva last year, at the end of my cycling trip.


----------



## And (3 Oct 2017)

Matlock this evening


----------



## Fonze (3 Oct 2017)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Ah, the _Jet d'Eau_. I stayed 2 nights in Geneva last year, at the end of my cycling trip.



Where was your trip around ?
Is there a thread on here about it ?
I wanted to cycle but had so much planned it was t possible.
Lovely city but very expensive


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Oct 2017)

Fonze said:


> Where was your trip around ?
> Is there a thread on here about it ?
> I wanted to cycle but had so much planned it was t possible.
> Lovely city but very expensive


This was the cycling trip I did last year:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2016-france-pyrenees-and-alps-cycling.207598/
This year's cycling trip:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/2017-italy-and-france-alps-and-pyrénées-cycling-trip.220988/

I did no cycling in Geneva, though: it was just my last stop on last year's trip, before I flew home.


----------



## pawl (4 Oct 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> When I were a lad we'd fling sticks up in the trees to try & bring 'em down. Now they carpet the ground... *sigh*




Health &Safety will be in touch.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 4984311, member: 9609"]Is that Inverkirkaig falls ? I once walked in to see that on a week when we had something daft like like a foot of rain - it was just astonishing, it was the size of the Spey or Tweed just pouring over a cliff.[/QUOTE]
Yes, those are they.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2017)

Sandwood Bay today.


----------



## addman100 (5 Oct 2017)

Morning ride on holiday looking at the village of Puigpunyent, Majorca.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2017)

Just a potter about this morning, on the CGR
I did head along the_ 'Trans-Pennine Trail'_, between Methley & Woodlesford (Lemonroyd, I think?) Lock, along the River Aire. for a distance, leaving it via Bollough Lane, back to John O Gaunts




This map (below the image, is the approximate stopping place where I took mine, but that photograph is looking in the opposite direction
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2974107


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 Oct 2017)




----------



## al-fresco (6 Oct 2017)

The road to Orseddwen.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2017)

Went for a short run this morning, supposedly to see how I feel for Sunday

Took camera with me


Looking to the north-west, from this bridge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/366401




A small pond, that's surprisingly not in Geograph!!

But, if you look at the map in the link above, it's off the lane, from the Church, that crosses the railway


----------



## XC26 (6 Oct 2017)

Got fed up painting the bathroom so went out on the bike. This was my lunch break at Thornton Reservoir, Leicestershire.


----------



## midlife (6 Oct 2017)

al-fresco said:


> The road to Orseddwen.
> 
> View attachment 377208



Just out of curiosity would it be possible to see that pic in colour?


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2017)

On the bike near Achiltibuie and the Summer Isles today. Watched a golden eagle being mobbed by buzzards not far from where these were taken.


----------



## grecinos (7 Oct 2017)

On my usual route, I saw some deer crossing the road. They jumped over a barbed wire fence like it was a door step. I had just enough time to take out my smartphone and take a few photos. Not the best quality, but a rare moment, nonetheless...


----------



## pawl (7 Oct 2017)

XC26 said:


> View attachment 377245
> 
> Got fed up painting the bathroom so went out on the bike. This was my lunch break at Thornton Reservoir, Leicestershire.







I live quite close toThornton reservoir.Have never cycled round it.

I have walked the dog there and befor my knees started protesting used to run round the reservoir.The garden centre opposite the car park entrance has a decent cafe.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Oct 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (8 Oct 2017)

N+ too many  and out of focus


----------



## booze and cake (8 Oct 2017)

I'm posting this first one, not because there's anything special about the photo, but because I've never seen it like this, ever. I normally cycle through Hyde Park, but the cycle routes were closed there today because of some runners running. Having just crossed over the perma-traffic of Hyde Park Corner and wishing to avoid doing that again, I asked a nearby Marshall for alternatives, 'go up Park Lane' they said....really, THE Park Lane? I have done before, but I'd rather not, its 4 lanes of traffic in EACH direction, so is essentially a reduced speed limit motorway...but today this section was closed off, 4 lanes of inner city motorway and I had it all to myself, cycling one handed up the middle taking pics with the other hand, not something I've ever had the chance to do before, and may never do again!




And this was followed shortly after by another first for me, going through Regents Park I realised I was'nt the only one enjoying the nice weather and stopped briefly to share a minute with some giraffes, as you do


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2017)

Parallel lines.






This was mid-ride, and is the main line near Tiverton. My Paris-to-Rome friends and I did a slightly bonkers route, from Exeter to Taunton, crossing all the road bridges over the M5 between the two places... 34 in all, in a 70-mile route.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Oct 2017)

A Chelsea Pensioner playing conkers at the World Championships in Southwick today, watched by a couple of large leprechauns. 

You don’t see this happening every day!


----------



## john59 (8 Oct 2017)

Birkenhead Park Run, from yesterday!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Oct 2017)

Ovenden windfarm this morning, as you can see, it was quite cloudy........
Viewed from the A629 (Halifax - Haworth road), between the Thornton Road junction, & the (closed) _Denholme Gate_ pub
Taken whilst travelling up to the 'Withins' fell-race




And................ after the said race, on arrival back at the car......................


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Oct 2017)

One from about 7 miles in to my century ride yesterday. Was pleasantly surprised with how well it came out.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (9 Oct 2017)

Overcast so struggled to get a clear pic, Manvers Waterfront just off the TPT to Barnsley












Tpt



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 9 Oct 2017


----------



## booze and cake (9 Oct 2017)

Big Ben is getting an exoskeleton




And over in West Brompton is what looks like the world championships of Top Trumps for cranes. The red one is massive, I was wondering how the hell it got there, I'm pretty sure it was'nt on the back of the lorry on the left, that looks toy size in comparison. I'm guessing it comes apart in sections and was built on site.




EDIT: just googled it, It was made by a company called ALE and it took 6 weeks to build using 2 other cranes, has a lift capacity of 4300 tonnes, at 120m high is twice the height of Nelson's column and has a ground space or approx 2 football pitches.It is being used to lift the beams which supported the weight of the Earls Court exhibition centre above the London Underground lines, the largest of which is called 'Big Bertha' and weighs 1500 tonnes. They plan to build an 8000 home development on the site, a new High St and a 5 acre park. Blimey.


----------



## rualexander (9 Oct 2017)

Just back from 3 weeks in Corsica and Elba


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Oct 2017)

Dahlia Flueriel


----------



## Spartak (10 Oct 2017)

Delicious ;-)


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2017)

It's nice having a view like this on the doorstep, after the commute home...


----------



## Mrs M (11 Oct 2017)

Nice chilled day off work today, wee bit of shopping in town, met my good friend for coffee and cake  then relaxing in front of the TV this afternoon, accompanied by the "baby" Sam, getting bigger (and naughtier) every day!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2017)

Not exactly today

More of a _'found some prints, that I've scanned today'_
if that's okay??

'The Castle'
Roundhay Park
February 1992
When Roger Hammond won the World Junior Cyclo-Cross Championship




Myrtle Park
Bingley
February 1992(?)
Steve Douce, Richard Thackray, Chris Young, & Nick Craig (possibly??)


----------



## Mrs M (11 Oct 2017)

Our Thomas has been teaching "baby Sam" some manners this evening  about time!
Sam wrestled Thomas off the back of "his" armchair (big mistake)!
Sam was firmly put in his place by the mild mannered big guy  who reclaimed his spot.
Sam is quite mouthy and aggressive which is quite common in hand reared kittens, so not his fault.
Mr M says Thomas is "large and in charge".  Sam agrees.


----------



## john59 (12 Oct 2017)

From this mornings ride!


----------



## midlife (12 Oct 2017)

john59 said:


> From this mornings ride!
> View attachment 378304
> 
> 
> ...



Looks a bit like the area around Formby Point ?


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Oct 2017)

john59 said:


> From this mornings ride!
> View attachment 378304
> 
> 
> ...



There's some big skies there


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2017)

midlife said:


> Looks a bit like the area around Formby Point ?


Looks a bit like Burton marsh.


----------



## john59 (12 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Looks a bit like Burton marsh.


Burton marsh it is!


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Oct 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (12 Oct 2017)

john59 said:


> Burton marsh it is!



When I ride with my brother from Neston toward Chester or in to North Wales I find it really odd leaving the marsh and going into that bloody industrial estate!


----------



## Vantage (13 Oct 2017)

I spent yesterday morning trying to teach Tara that most difficult of tricks..."Fetch".
Tried again today. Been through two tennis balls and came home absolutely covered in mucky paw prints and soaked through again. She just doesn't get it.
She goes after the ball, then proceeds to rip the hell out of it instead of bringing it back.
There's always tomorrow.


----------



## Dave 123 (13 Oct 2017)

Salvia hot lips


----------



## Mrs M (13 Oct 2017)

Went a wee run in the car today.
Ended up in Edzell, nice wee tea room and butcher. 
Wonder if the butcher's bike still goes? 
Was tempted to go for a spin


----------



## grecinos (14 Oct 2017)

Today was the 70th birthday of a local U.S. Air Force base, and the 70th anniversary of the world's first supersonic flight by test pilot Chuck Yeager. In commemoration they had a celebration and a flyby over the nearing counties, including the one I live in, Tehachapi. They flew right over my residence and my father was lucky to have taken this photo (there's a bit of haze due to the local fires just north of here). There were four planes that flew right over us, he was able to capture one of them. A B-1B Lancer.


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Oct 2017)

None of my pictures of the day are mine; they're all from an exhibition I went to this evening, about the lives of Untouchables and tribal people - ie, the poorest of the poor - at the heart of India's economic boom.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Oct 2017)

Nothing much
Taken yesterday actually

I was sitting parked up, in the Panda, waiting for daughter to finish College, & just happened to focus on the pattern, as it reflected on the windscreen

Three years, we've had that thing, & I've never noticed the letters before, merely mentally marking it down as a pattern

It's the top of the dashboard


----------



## Tin Pot (15 Oct 2017)

Finally got something out of the rose bush planted two months ago.


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2017)

A couple from t'heath. Turned out much nicer than the forecast!


----------



## swee'pea99 (15 Oct 2017)

..and one more (I went back on the bike, sans hound)


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Oct 2017)

Straight Outta Compton




which is exactly what Compton Lane does...


----------



## JohnClimber (15 Oct 2017)

New phone camera shots from today. 
These first 5 are as they come straight out of the OnePlus 5 #VeryImpressed


























Slightly edited from the RAW photo










And one with a fair bit of editing on the laptop


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2017)

I ventured only as far as the Co-op today, but the timing was good.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> New phone camera shots from today.
> These first 5 are as they come straight out of the OnePlus 5 #VeryImpressed
> View attachment 378832


Similar idea, but I didn't have a bale of straw.













Bridge ride



__ briantrumpet
__ 16 Oct 2017


----------



## Cycleops (16 Oct 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> None of my pictures of the day are mine; they're all from an exhibition I went to this evening, about the lives of Untouchables and tribal people - ie, the poorest of the poor - at the heart of India's economic boom.


Nice pics. The poverty is staggering, never seems anything like it even here in Africa. India is still a very backward country in many ways.


----------



## dickyknees (16 Oct 2017)

Gusting Force 12 here today.


----------



## john59 (17 Oct 2017)

Storm Ophelia brought some branches down.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2017)

To paraphrase, the film. 'Jaws'................
_"We're gonna need a bigger Tractor!"
_
Not so much stuck, as 'embedded'
NewLands Lane
Normanton
Its sister vehicle had got out, as it passed me, just by the railway bridge, as I ran home from work (circa 17:30)
Apologies for poor quality, as it was an iPhone, not a proper camera

Here (just a 100 yards, or so, south-east of the bridge)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675566


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> To paraphrase, the film. 'Jaws'................
> _"We're gonna need a bigger Tractor!"
> _
> Not so much stuck, as 'embedded'
> ...



I can only imagine the amount of cr*p that is going to leave on the road when it's finally dragged out of there...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Oct 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I can only imagine the amount of cr*p that is going to leave on the road when it's finally dragged out of there...


Yes, it would, but they were transferring the Bales (reels?) to a barn, another 1/2 mile along a lane that is only used by a few fishermen, & for access to a quarry ('gated' too), just on the north-west side of the railway, so should be clean by the time they get back to a 'public road'


----------



## JohnClimber (17 Oct 2017)




----------



## Dave 123 (17 Oct 2017)

Outside my front door... too good to touch!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, it would, but they were transferring the Bales (reels?) to a barn, another 1/2 mile along a lane that is only used by a few fishermen, & for access to a quarry ('gated' too), just on the north-west side of the railway, so should be clean by the time they get back to a 'public road'


I forgot to include this

There's an 'abandoned'_ Gentlemans Residence _at the far end of the Lane
Well, that's not strictly accurate, as the Hall is gone. & just the farm buildings/Stables remain
If I run through the Woods, I'd be (practically) running through the front door whilst in the Woods!!!

http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


----------



## And (18 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Outside my front door... too good to touch!
> 
> View attachment 379251


Dave, I found this fellow at EWR airport yesterday, is he missing from outside your front door?


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Oct 2017)

Some from today's work trip to Manchester


----------



## MossCommuter (18 Oct 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> Some from today's work trip to Manchester
> 
> View attachment 379337
> 
> ...


I like your photo of The Midland Hotel

It's fish eyed but it works. The sky, the height and the sense that it's "gathering" is Manchester. 

What did you shoot with? It's it a phone?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> To paraphrase, the film. 'Jaws'................
> _"We're gonna need a bigger Tractor!"
> _
> Not so much stuck, as 'embedded'
> ...


Removed at some point, before I had a look at 10:00 Wednesday morning

Those are fairly deep ruts, I reckon the John Deere would have got through, but the trailer drawbar/chassis rails & axles just dragged it to a halt


----------



## JohnClimber (19 Oct 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> I like your photo of The Midland Hotel
> 
> It's fish eyed but it works. The sky, the height and the sense that it's "gathering" is Manchester.
> 
> What did you shoot with? It's it a phone?



The Midland hotel is with my phone's camera
The fisheye ones were with my 360 Ricoh camera


----------



## Drago (19 Oct 2017)

On a SAR course, quiet lunch in the car.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Oct 2017)

I'm currently in Menorca. It's a bit changeable today. This one got us a bit damp!


----------



## Zanelad (19 Oct 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Outside my front door... too good to touch!
> 
> View attachment 379251



Nice, a couple of weeks ago I watched a spider spinning a web whilst waiting for the bus. Me, not the spider. Fascinating to see. Clever too.


----------



## Biff600 (19 Oct 2017)

All jump in !!!


----------



## booze and cake (19 Oct 2017)

I saw this today, looks like a cross between a Beetle and a Bentley, a much better hybrid than the Toyota Pious


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

How much?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> How much?
> 
> View attachment 379628


If sir has to ask.........

Can't see what the sign says but I'd guess at somewhere between £500K and £700K


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> If sir has to ask.........
> 
> Can't see what the sign says but I'd guess at somewhere between £500K and £700K




Higher


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Higher


Out of my price range then.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Out of my price range then.



Bah you can afford it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2017)

And carrying on the car theme

Spotted this afternoon, Glasshoughton, near the ASDA (not far from '_Xscape_')

Singer Vogue, a 'badge-engineered Hillman Hunter
Just parked on the grass, no 'For Sale' sign, or anything


----------



## And (22 Oct 2017)

Where I'm working this week - William Penn Hotel, Pittsburgh PA


----------



## Spokesmann (22 Oct 2017)




----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Oct 2017)

I heard his owner call him - he's called Leroy...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Oct 2017)

Highclere Castle from Beacon Hill. The sun popped out for a quick look at just the right time.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Oct 2017)

My lovely wee equine pal 
Interested in the bike, as always, tried hard to push her over  naughty!
Wee pic of us both


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Oct 2017)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 379738


I hope you popped into the Dolphin for a pint of Bass. I didn't 'get' Bass till I had some there. Even better, they let you take in fish & chips from next door.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Oct 2017)

Its still over 2 months away, but the Christmas lights are up in Oxford St




I saw this nearby too, don't know if its Chrimbo related, but I like how empty the normally busy roads are


----------



## And (23 Oct 2017)

Hudson Hornet c.1954 - and I thought they only existed in the movies...


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Oct 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I hope you popped into the Dolphin for a pint of Bass. I didn't 'get' Bass till I had some there. Even better, they let you take in fish & chips from next door.



Not at 7.30am in the morning!


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Oct 2017)

Very humid and quite warm here and very misty. This was taken 10 minutes ago.


----------



## booze and cake (23 Oct 2017)

A snail caravan. Is this classed as trolling the inevitable tailback of vehicles stuck behind it?


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Oct 2017)

Quite possibly my best photo of the year.... even if I say so myself.... and it was taken on my new camera phone as well


----------



## The Lone Rider (24 Oct 2017)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 379991
> 
> 
> Quite possibly my best photo of the year.... even if I say so myself.... and it was taken on my new camera phone as well



Fantastic Picture


----------



## midlife (24 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5012483, member: 9609"]
View attachment 380131

@T4tomo[/QUOTE]

Whitby


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2017)

A slightly weird one for me: a beautiful example of the vernacular style of building here, north east of Salisbury, at Berwick St James. It's a deliberate mixing of flint pebbles and limestone. There's something lovely about the reflection of the very local geology/geography in the man-made environment. It's art.


----------



## Zanelad (24 Oct 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 379864
> My lovely wee equine pal
> Interested in the bike, as always, tried hard to push her over  naughty!
> Wee pic of us both
> View attachment 379862



Why the long face


----------



## T4tomo (24 Oct 2017)

[QUOTE 5012483, member: 9609"]
View attachment 380131

@T4tomo was there yesterday, recognised your avatar[/QUOTE]
Indeed! God's country


----------



## Leaway2 (25 Oct 2017)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 379864
> My lovely wee equine pal
> Interested in the bike, as always, tried hard to push her over  naughty!
> Wee pic of us both
> View attachment 379862


Mane looks a bit slack


----------



## matiz (25 Oct 2017)

pub by the harbour has got the half term sign out


----------



## Welsh wheels (25 Oct 2017)

Lovely weather for a ride this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2017)

View from the Barge Inn, on the Kennet & Avon Canal this morning.


----------



## robjh (25 Oct 2017)

John o'Gaunt viaduct in Leicestershire, on a long-closed railway line to Melton Mowbray


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2017)

I will stick to my selle SMP


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Oct 2017)

All getting a bit autumnal in the woods...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (26 Oct 2017)

On my ride to Goole along the canal












Canal



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 26 Oct 2017


----------



## graham56 (26 Oct 2017)

Repairing the dijk walls.


----------



## Oldbloke (26 Oct 2017)

Ambrieres les Vallees, Mayenne


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Oct 2017)




----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Oct 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Brown beef mince, onion and garlic in a small amount of olive oil in a saucepan.
> In a frying pan brown diced pork loin and pork sausages in small amount of olive oil (I did the sausages in the oven first though).
> Once pork and sausages are browned pour a generous amount of red wine into the pan and let this simmer gently until the wine has evaporated.
> Then put all the meat together in one pan
> ...



Time will tell , lunch for friends tomorrow.

Thanks again for taking the time to put the recipe up.


----------



## Mrs M (27 Oct 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 380437
> 
> 
> Time will tell , lunch for friends tomorrow.
> ...


Looks great, hope you all enjoy


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Oct 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Looks great, hope you all enjoy



Already tastes great.

Gonna turn it off soon and let it sit overnight

Lovely and thanks again


----------



## And (27 Oct 2017)

Crich Tramway 'village'


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Oct 2017)

Working on Dartmoor has its advantages... a lunchtime spin out to Widecombe.


----------



## cm2mackem (27 Oct 2017)

A working red phone box, yep I checked


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Oct 2017)

Just popped out for some milk and...wow!


----------



## Salty seadog (28 Oct 2017)

we have sky....


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Oct 2017)

No cows, and no sun today, but another pleasant lunchtime spin on Dartmoor...


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Oct 2017)

River Mayenne at Montgiroux


----------



## Oldbloke (28 Oct 2017)

and another


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Oct 2017)

London 6 day. Slight zoom on my iPhone, once transferred to iPad it took on a watercolour quality...






Cav is on the left.


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Oct 2017)

A couple from this morning on t'heath - a Henry & a hound...


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2017)

Ah, butter wouldn’t melt 
Out in the front garden picking up leaves (they’re all back) 
Got talking to a neighbour I’d not met before, out walking her German Shepherd.
She was admiring the kitten looking out the window 
Asked if I’d seen the black and white cat, I said “you mean him” as Thomas appeared.
She laughed and said he was known as “the stalker”
Apparently he follows them along on their walks and only stops when they get home and go indoors.
Thomas has been very well behaved lately, just been taking his mischief elsewhere


----------



## BlueDog (29 Oct 2017)




----------



## And (29 Oct 2017)

Bradford Dale, Youlgreave.


----------



## And (29 Oct 2017)

Mrs M said:


> Ah, butter wouldn’t melt
> Out in the front garden picking up leaves (they’re all back)
> Got talking to a neighbour I’d not met before, out walking her German Shepherd.
> She was admiring the kitten looking out the window
> ...


I'm not not normally a 'cat fan', but that's a tremendous photo!


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2017)

And said:


> I'm not not normally a 'cat fan', but that's a tremendous photo!


Thank you


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2017)

Now back in Topsham, and the early sunset...






EDIT: BTW, this is a Thames Barge. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thames_sailing_barge


----------



## ianrauk (29 Oct 2017)

Star Hill climb Knockholt, Kent.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2017)

Hanson House
A recently restored/modernised mid-1500s 'farmhouse', not too far from me (400yards in a straight line)




https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101253748-hanson-house-farm-normanton#.WfYpObp2vIU

I had the pleasure of looking around this, when it was still semi-derelict, and simply used as storage for the builders merchants that was on the same site (who, if memory serves owned it at the time)

This is how it looked 12-13 years ago

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3950348009413&set=a.3298627196800.2142501.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## biggs682 (29 Oct 2017)

My car earlier today


----------



## rualexander (29 Oct 2017)

Nice day out in Perthshire.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Oct 2017)




----------



## uphillstruggler (30 Oct 2017)

It's going to be a lovely day


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (30 Oct 2017)

Just got back from work, definitely a fresh one on the way back looking like a clear day ahead 












Back from work



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 30 Oct 2017


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Oct 2017)

Conducting running repairs on a friends snapped chain. I hope thats padded shorts I've got on under the strides or I need a nappy change.....


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2017)

The River Taw at Eggesford...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2017)

*Two contributions
First...............
*
Whilst driving to a few places with wife & daughter
I only realised where we were, when I saw the Clubhouse
I did know what it was, & the story...................


Huddersfield Sailing Club
Boshaw Whams Reservoir (south-west of Holmfirth)




What might look like just an elevated Control Tower, is (possibly uniquely?) a section of the Emley Moor TV mast that collapsed in 1969!!

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/huddersfield-sailing-club-race-control-tower


http://www.examiner.co.uk/news/west-yorkshire-news/emley-moor-mast-fell-46-8874429


Inside the present Mast; https://www.28dayslater.co.uk/emley-moor-tower.t19393#post-305867


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Two contributions*


*Secondly................
*
Wife & daughter, should have been in Barcelona this week (College half-term)
But, due to a family medical crisis, they cancelled it

So, whilst out, for a drive about, to take their minds off constant Hospital visiting, it was declared that a trip out was in order

The first thought, was a visit to the café/garden centre, up at Royds Moor - near the Wind-Farm north-west of Penistone
I knew of it, but had never been, this was turned down
So it was a circuitous route to the _Oil Can Café_, at Hepworth, via Carlecoates & Hade Edge, passing the Sailing Club, in the picture above

*Digressing!!*
I found a mega climb, just out of Hade Edge, rather twisty/steep, with a line of cobble too!! (around Washpit)
Green Lane, to Lamma Well Road
See here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4303350

Sadly, upon arrival, the 'OCC' was closed on Mondays

Joanne me about one that she, & her business partner had visited, near the Emley Moor mast, so we went there instead
https://www.thorncliffefarmshop.co.uk/

I did notice these interesting flavours in the shop section
(there was also a Jaffa Cake...)





Afterwards, it was decided to head over to Batley, a reasonable trek over) to visit the Foxes Biscuits factory shop
So, after a few cut-throughs (Emley, Midgely, Netherton, Horbury Bridge)
We were held up on Hostingley Lane, whilst a large herd of dairy cows were walked across the road



Then on arrival in Batley, the damned shop was also closed on Mondays...................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Oct 2017)

Possibly, a trip to Halifax tomorrow dinner-time/afternoon

Thus, maybe pictures of the refurbished Piece Hall?
Plus, if we're there, I'll want a visit to Trooper Lane, Beacon Hill, & the wonderfully evocative _Magna Via_ (aka Dark Lane)


----------



## biggs682 (31 Oct 2017)

Wheel stripping last night


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2017)

Not a scene today, but a new addition to the collection. I've wanted an older Falcon for a while (my first 'grown-up' bike was a Black Diamond in the 1970s), and this one popped up locally on Gumtree. Turned out it was a parent of one of our Exeter Wheelers Academy riders, so no worries about its provenance...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Possibly, a trip to Halifax tomorrow dinner-time/afternoon
> 
> Thus, maybe pictures of the refurbished Piece Hall?
> Plus, if we're there, I'll want a visit to Trooper Lane, Beacon Hill, & the wonderfully evocative _Magna Via_ (aka Dark Lane)


Got there

Had a wander around it, it seems so.......... sterile, compared to how it was even 10 years ago
My old 110 'Heritage' Station Wagon is there somewhere
(Sunday 7th October 2007



Granted, the stone looks better for the sand-blasting






(the infamous) Trooper Lane can be seen staggering up the hillside, in the distance, above the gate
I drove up it afterwards, still can't believe I managed to run well over half-way up it - to the first corner after the cobbles start


----------



## Vantage (31 Oct 2017)

Can't do it this year due to my current location. 
It was a fun night. Future Mrs V and I and all our kids.


----------



## Mojonaut (31 Oct 2017)

Rutland Water yesterday, no relation just seemed a lovely tribute.


----------



## Aravis (31 Oct 2017)

The Severn Estuary from Hock Cliff, Fretherne:


----------



## Cronorider (31 Oct 2017)




----------



## classic33 (1 Nov 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Got there
> 
> Had a wander around it, it seems so.......... sterile, compared to how it was even 10 years ago
> My old 110 'Heritage' Station Wagon is there somewhere
> ...


They've made a pigs ear of the Piece Hall. An East Gate that was never there to begin with.

From there via Blackledge, South Gate and to Beacon Hill via Berry Lane and back in 15 minutes. Followed by a 1lb, 14 inch Cumberland Sausage, eaten in 14 seconds on live radio.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2017)

classic33 said:


> They've made a pigs ear of the Piece Hall. An East Gate that was never there to begin with.
> .


And the integration of the old Church spire, into the Library, adjacent to the inserted entrance





And a slightly humourous street name


----------



## GuyBoden (1 Nov 2017)

Went to North Rode again, because there's a fantastic old National Cyclists Union sign.

Here's an older photo I took of the sign.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2017)

I picked my moment carefully... to lie down on the old A30 at Fairmile to get this one:


----------



## Spartak (2 Nov 2017)

Somerset Monument, Hawkesbury Upton.


----------



## simon.r (2 Nov 2017)

First ride of the season when it’s been properly dark and a coffee stop at the Golden Arches:


----------



## BlueDog (2 Nov 2017)

At Longleat Safari Park.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2017)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 381451
> 
> 
> Somerset Monument, Hawkesbury Upton.


It's a pity you can't go up it - must be a fabulous view. I was there a few weeks ago, and these days you don't even get a view from where you took the photo, since everything has grown up so much. Reckon I first cycled there in about 1977, from Bristol.


----------



## grecinos (3 Nov 2017)

The local train passed just as I was descending this mountain.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Nov 2017)

This crank sends a tingling sensation


----------



## Spartak (3 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> It's a pity you can't go up it - must be a fabulous view. I was there a few weeks ago, and these days you don't even get a view from where you took the photo, since everything has grown up so much. Reckon I first cycled there in about 1977, from Bristol.



It's quite a climb from Inglestone Common I choose the easier route from Hillesley.


----------



## The Crofted Crest (3 Nov 2017)




----------



## Cronorider (3 Nov 2017)

Harbourville, Nova Scotia


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Nov 2017)

A Topsham boat... and seagull.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Nov 2017)

A set of 27" x 7/8 folders still with original box.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2017)

A storm coming in...


----------



## Mrs M (4 Nov 2017)

Sam, the little one is not so little now.
6 month’s old tomorrow according to his SSPCA docs.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (5 Nov 2017)

Dog walk this morning..


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Nov 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2017)

Oh I do like to be beside the seaside...


----------



## rualexander (5 Nov 2017)

Loudon Hill today.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2017)

I just checked the proper camera, and this one came out quite nicely:






Who knew that mud could be so pretty?


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Nov 2017)

The view from the top of the church yard at Wembury after my sister in laws wedding yesterday


----------



## thegravestoneman (5 Nov 2017)

*3*3=



*


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2017)

Exeter Canal


----------



## swee'pea99 (6 Nov 2017)

I go there most weeks, but I can honestly say I don't think I've ever seen the heath lovelier than it was today...


----------



## Mojonaut (6 Nov 2017)

A few from today's 60 miler out to Wansford, clear blue skies and almost no wind.

Kings Cliffe Memorial






Blatherwycke village





Tea n cake at Wadenhoe


----------



## gbb (6 Nov 2017)

Maybe should be in Mundane News .
This Henry was being chucked out up my street. I was talking to the owner and he stated...'it's fook d mate, big style'
'Do you mind if I take it , I might get some spares off it?'
'Be my guest'

It did indeed go bang when I plugged it in (used a RCD socket as a safety net). A little investigation ... £2.99 for a new on off switch, a clean up...bobs yer uncle.


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 Nov 2017)

The Heart of Steel in Rotherham


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Nov 2017)

Police warning letter on its way !

I realise my manly thighs and calves are mesmerising but really...  back off


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2017)

Just lIke it's on rails.............




Whilst I was on my way to have a haircut, after work, earlier this afternoon

The location; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/978704


http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Local-Collierys.html
Scroll down to; _'Victoria Colliery', & 'Nagger Lines'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2017)

gbb said:


> View attachment 382092
> 
> Maybe should be in Mundane News .
> This Henry was being chucked out up my street. I was talking to the owner and he stated...'it's fook d mate, big style'



We've got one in the shed, I use it for vacuuming the cars out
Damned good for that

It's funny, I was talking about them to someone at work today, & I suggested that whilst they're not a _'wet & dry' _vacuum,, they are a_ 'moist & damp'_


----------



## uphillstruggler (7 Nov 2017)




----------



## Oldbloke (7 Nov 2017)

One for DIY SOS?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2017)

It's been nice but cold here today and I took the chance to head for the hills. Quite pleased with how this pic came out:


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 382186


EPO?


----------



## pawl (9 Nov 2017)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 382186




Does Lance Armstrong own that cafe.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Nov 2017)

Leaway2 said:


> EPO?





pawl said:


> Does Lance Armstrong own that cafe.



they were taking, not giving 

it now means that I can claim the plastisizers in my blood were from a donation


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2017)

Top-Tube art, arrived in this mornings post





http://www.indibike.co.uk/mint-sauce-top-tube-graphic-39940-p.asp

And if, you don't know............ This Is Why


----------



## simon.r (11 Nov 2017)




----------



## simon.r (11 Nov 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Top-Tube art, arrived in this mornings post
> 
> View attachment 382633
> View attachment 382634
> ...



Jo Burt not happy about this. Can’t quote Twitter posts, but see @VecchioJo tweet on 30th October.


----------



## And (11 Nov 2017)

Sheep Pasture incline.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Nov 2017)

Steel resting against steel


----------



## Spartak (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## And (12 Nov 2017)

Church of the Holy Cross, Ilam


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Nov 2017)

Just pottered about this afternoon, as it was cold & windy

Along the riverside path, looking into the 'Cut'
This is where the Rivers Aire & Calder meet, as can be seen in the little map in the Geograph link
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/398948

The large brick building was the company offices. & also used to register goods






'Nagger Lines'
Part of the Trans-Pennine Trail (between Aberford Road, Stanley & 'Stanley Ferry')

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2470546
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/959085


----------



## simon.r (12 Nov 2017)




----------



## Levo-Lon (13 Nov 2017)

Highlight of my day..nice.sometimes I wish I was a florist!!


----------



## Cronorider (13 Nov 2017)

Crackadonner


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Nov 2017)

A watery sun...


----------



## Oldbloke (13 Nov 2017)




----------



## And (13 Nov 2017)

On the way to Sir William Hill, Eyam.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2017)

Topsham again, from yesterday evening. The sun had been AWOL for most of my ride, then reappeared just as I got home. Oh well.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2017)

Just 100 yards from my house...


----------



## booze and cake (15 Nov 2017)




----------



## Mojonaut (15 Nov 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Steel resting against steel



That looks like Twywell, stopped there myself a few times


----------



## Mojonaut (15 Nov 2017)

After a while waiting for parts got the Fatty back out on the trails today and it was great


----------



## Levo-Lon (15 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> Just 100 yards from my house...
> 
> View attachment 383190




Holy crap!!!! only the path is still visible


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2017)

Mojonaut said:


> That looks like Twywell, stopped there myself a few times



Certainly is , if ever you are up and out early at the weekend drop me a line


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2017)

meta lon said:


> Holy crap!!!! only the path is still visible


Global warming, innit?

Actually, seriously, there are some houses about 50 yards from there the ground floors of which will become water features if the sea level rises by just 1ft - as it is they are below the road level, and the road acts as a levee even now at some high tides. Just out of sight on the right of this photo from 2014






Fortunately my house is a good 12ft higher up a side-road.


----------



## grecinos (16 Nov 2017)

These cows were bathing in the sun as I passed by. I was compelled to stop, so I turned around to take these photos.


----------



## Mojonaut (16 Nov 2017)

Don't go into the light






(one of the tunnels on the Brampton Valley Way)


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2017)

Cheesy. But hey, that's not going to stop me.


----------



## BlueDog (18 Nov 2017)

Back to Longleat Safari Park for The Festival of Lights


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2017)

A soap bubble blowing around on a wet metal post (by the truck wash at w*rk)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2017)

The pre-1830,_ 'Great North Road_' at Wentbridge
After that date, the present day North Cutting, came into use, as the old route was hard on Horses, there's documentary evidence of passengers having to get out of Coaches, & walk up - or indeed, push!!

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4864871


----------



## Dan's Owd Man (18 Nov 2017)

Even trees need extra iron in there diet.Not very regular though as the evidence of its first meal is just visible below the first sign.
Along side the River Trent south of Shardlow.













The Moral of this story is====== DON'T leave your bike too close to a hungry tree.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2017)

Beech trees from different angles


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2017)

More Topsham...


----------



## swee'pea99 (19 Nov 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> Beech trees from different angles
> 
> View attachment 383715
> View attachment 383716


I'm a bit annoyed I haven't managed my normal tranche of autumnal leaves photos - when I've been out I've either not had the light, or not had the right scenes.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Nov 2017)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm a bit annoyed I haven't managed my normal tranche of autumnal leaves photos - when I've been out I've either not had the light, or not had the right scenes.



I love Beech trees, but at this time of year they're just stunning!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2017)

Walton Colliery Country Park

Photo taken just north-west of this one, alongside the railway (Leeds-Wakefield-Doncaster-Kings Cross)
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/sport-a...countryside/parks/walton-colliery-nature-park
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3246089







Barnsley Canal, abandoned, only sections in water
http://www.penninewaterways.co.uk/barnsley/ba38.htm
Alongside Walton Hall (home of the Worlds first nature reserve
UNESCO listing is being sought

http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/walton_1.shtml
http://www.51m.co.uk/sir-david-atte...s2-threat-estate-designated-at-heritage-site/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2017)

The things you see in Birmingham at the weekend.


----------



## gavgav (21 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> The things you see in Birmingham at the weekend.
> View attachment 384101


And where is the one of you......


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2017)

gavgav said:


> And where is the one of you......


Oh, um.... there was this terrible camera malfunction.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Nov 2017)

Actually, it really does look like photos of me at the event are thin on the ground. This is the only one I can come up with at the moment:





I'm second from left of pic for those who don't know. Photo courtesy of Gemma B.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2017)

Just from a book, I was re-reading last night
I took a picture, just to amuse a friend, who's a _biker-bird_ (as I call her, to her face)

What a wonderful turn of phrase Paul Sample has!
I guess some of you will recognise the charactor

Apologies for the blurriness, but the AF couldn't focus on the paper correctly


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2017)

Dinner-time

After a trip into Wakefield, to pick something up, I had a quick call at Chantry Bridge

The 'PackHorse Bridge'
There's no water in evidence now, it's either dried up (re-routed upstream?) or culverted
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1518337
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273509-packhorse-bridge-wakefield-east-ward





Chantry Chapel, & 'Wakefield Bridge'
My photo was taken, standing on the inspection chamber covered in snow, prominent here;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2132154
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....field-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.WhWPzkx2vIU
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101273508-wakefield-bridge-wakefield-east-ward#.WhWP4kx2vIU (twice widened on opposing side)


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2017)

Anybody fancy a beach hut project ? 






I bet it still fetches silly money


----------



## 3narf (23 Nov 2017)

3narf said:


> Here's my picture of the day from Wednesday. It's a bit King Billy in the van this time of year.
> 
> View attachment 243771



Wow, this pic is still getting likes. Unbelievably, although I'm not doing that any more, I actually miss it.


----------



## robjh (23 Nov 2017)

Radio telescopes at Lord's Bridge, a few miles west of Cambridge


----------



## Geoff Crowther (24 Nov 2017)

Quick jaunt this morning. I need to get bike fitness back for next year's project. So, back lanes to Disley, over the top to Whaley Bridge then back home via New Mills. Gorgeous weather. Now to pack for this weekend's backpack over Bleaklow and Kinder, wild camping along the way.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Quick jaunt this morning. I need to get bike fitness back for next year's project. So, back lanes to Disley, over the top to Whaley Bridge then back home via New Mills. Gorgeous weather. Now to pack for this weekend's backpack over Bleaklow and Kinder, wild camping along the way.


I’m very jealous. Won’t it be a bit cold?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (24 Nov 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I’m very jealous. Won’t it be a bit cold?


It was about 5C here today. Dry though. Not too bad when well wrapped up.


----------



## Geoff Crowther (24 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> It was about 5C here today. Dry though. Not too bad when well wrapped up.





Cycleops said:


> I’m very jealous. Won’t it be a bit cold?


Or perhaps you meant camping. So yes, snow expected, probably below freezing. Me and my dog are well equipped and pretty experienced. Our bags are packed, including Islay's doggy panniers.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2017)

One from our stroll today


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 Nov 2017)

Another autumny one...


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Nov 2017)

Top of the former Brodsworth Pit site lovely clear and cool day for a ride 












Brodsworth



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 24 Nov 2017


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2017)

The Gathering Storm


----------



## Mooseriver (25 Nov 2017)

I've been riding my bike.



In Arizona.



It's pretty rad.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Nov 2017)

Another one from yesterday






They are replacing the groins at Hengitsbury head end of Bournemouth beach and this was making the hole's


----------



## Lozi (25 Nov 2017)

This unfortunately is my photo of the day as it sums up how my day went! Never had such a horrible and eventful ride, full story here 
https://www.strava.com/activities/1290264966


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2017)

It was worth waiting until the cold blustery showers had passed today.


----------



## woodbutcher (26 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Or perhaps you meant camping. So yes, snow expected, probably below freezing. Me and my dog are well equipped and pretty experienced. Our bags are packed, including Islay's doggy panniers.
> View attachment 384460
> View attachment 384461


Hello Geoff, just had look at your proposed route through France for next year. It looks great and whats more it would seem as though you will almost pass by my door ( l live very close to a small town name of Prayssac 46. ) in the Lot. If you need a break for shower, food, wash kit or whatever drop me a line and l will give you directions to our door. Bon route !


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2017)

I went to pick up a new old bike from someone at Topsham Station... I'll post a photo of the bike when I've put a saddle on it.


----------



## Spokesmann (26 Nov 2017)

Sunrise over Jennycliff, Plymouth


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Nov 2017)

Lozi said:


> This unfortunately is my photo of the day as it sums up how my day went! Never had such a horrible and eventful ride, full story here
> https://www.strava.com/activities/1290264966
> View attachment 384715


I've given a like for persevering more than anything.

Edit to add: If you fancied copying the write up into the Your Ride Today thread I'm sure it would attract some interest.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Lozi (26 Nov 2017)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've given a like for persevering more than anything.
> 
> Edit to add: If you fancied copying the write up into the Your Ride Today thread I'm sure it would attract some interest.
> 
> Welcome to the site.



Thanks I’m not a seasoned cyclist and I really wanted to jump in front of a car at times 

Thanks for the heads up about that thread I’ll add mine


----------



## swee'pea99 (26 Nov 2017)

Just over the last couple of days there's been a definite shift...all of a sudden it feels like winter's got the upper hand...


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Nov 2017)

After my ride today we went for a walk at Wandlebury


----------



## biggs682 (26 Nov 2017)

Home made cake


----------



## uphillstruggler (27 Nov 2017)

Mooseriver said:


> I've been riding my bike.
> View attachment 384561
> 
> 
> ...



if I ever get to America, this is what I want it to be.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Nov 2017)

And here's the 'new old bike' - a 1970's one (bought from a friend) that I'm calling 'Falcon Two', as I bought 'Falcon One' a few weeks ago. The saddle will have to do for now. The bike will be emigrating to the French house, where it'll live, both for trips to the market (the rack will be useful for carrying back trays of local peaches & nectarines), and if someone stays for a day or two and doesn't want to hire a bike.


----------



## thegravestoneman (27 Nov 2017)

a long way to go


----------



## Geoff Crowther (28 Nov 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Hello Geoff, just had look at your proposed route through France for next year. It looks great and whats more it would seem as though you will almost pass by my door ( l live very close to a small town name of Prayssac 46. ) in the Lot. If you need a break for shower, food, wash kit or whatever drop me a line and l will give you directions to our door. Bon route !


What a lovely offer. Thank you so much. Might you be kind enough to send me a private message with your contact details?


----------



## Geoff Crowther (28 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> What a lovely offer. Thank you so much. Might you be kind enough to send me a private message with your contact details?


Actually, having checked, my route's not close to you I'm afraid. Sad, but thanks for the thought.


----------



## woodbutcher (28 Nov 2017)

Geoff Crowther said:


> Actually, having checked, my route's not close to you I'm afraid. Sad, but thanks for the thought.


No problem, have a safe and enjoyable ride. Look forward to reading your account of it next year .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2017)

thegravestoneman said:


> a long way to go
> View attachment 384960


I know that MileStone well, but invariably see it from the opposite direction, on the 'TurnPike'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2017)

My Octavia's gone in for a service, & an investigation as to why it's gone into 'limp mode'
It's at our regular, & very much trusted, garage

I've got this as a courtesy vehicle
Just parked up, on 'College run'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2017)

thegravestoneman said:


> a long way to go
> View attachment 384960
> 
> 
> ...



Marked here as 'Old M.S' (Mile Stone)
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.7560&lon=-1.2542&layers=6&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> My Octavia's gone in for a service, & an investigation as to why it's gone into 'limp mode'
> It's at our regular, & very much trusted, garage
> 
> I've got this as a courtesy vehicle
> ...



Blimey!, quite an initial cost
https://www.toyota.co.uk/new-cars/auris/index.json


----------



## Vantage (29 Nov 2017)

First outing with the dog cam harness


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Nov 2017)

Chimonanthus praecox- wintersweet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Dec 2017)

Jacksons Yard 
(cuts from Liquorice Way, to CornMarket)
Pontefract

A nice old Bay Window
Not the best quality image, as it's an iPhone pic


----------



## Fonze (1 Dec 2017)

My dog, he would sleep all day all night if he could ..


----------



## gelfy666 (3 Dec 2017)

Little thief at Coed y Brenin today.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2017)

Xmas cake making 













And the finished product.


----------



## gelfy666 (3 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Xmas cake making
> 
> View attachment 385825
> View attachment 385826
> ...


get the brandy soaking in


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> get the brandy soaking in


 totally alcoholic free


----------



## rualexander (3 Dec 2017)

Some shots from last night's Revolution track event in Glasgow.


----------



## gelfy666 (3 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> totally alcoholic free



Still nice, just don't over do the marzipan.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2017)

gelfy666 said:


> Still nice, just don't over do the marzipan.



don't like to say this but no marzipan or icing just pure cake


----------



## JohnClimber (3 Dec 2017)




----------



## BlueDog (3 Dec 2017)

Down on Shapwick Nature Reserve, Somerset.


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2017)

Railroad station in Normal, Illinois.


----------



## welsh dragon (4 Dec 2017)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 385948
> 
> Railroad station in Normal, Illinois.




Careful you don't get crushed in the rush GA


----------



## Spartak (4 Dec 2017)

Picture of the Severn estuary.... Taken whilst I was fixing a visit from the Fairy !


----------



## Jenkins (4 Dec 2017)

This morning's commute. Wonder why I was slightly late in?


----------



## Gravity Aided (4 Dec 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> Careful you don't get crushed in the rush GA


Around train time, it gets kind of hectic.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

Jenkins said:


> This morning's commute. Wonder why I was slightly late in?
> View attachment 386014


cant blame you being late


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Xmas cake making
> 
> View attachment 385825
> View attachment 385826
> ...


What a treat for the eyes and the tastebuds lm sure. However l do like a culinary challenge so here is my lunch today ! A slice of 3day old homemade (base and all) pizza. Im a bit of a whizz at pizzas so while my guardian is away in Sweden visiting her mother, l made a couple of the very finest examples.
Of course after three days things have gone a bit stale so here is the solution....olive oil and a frying pan....result hot pizza with a crispy base, delish
l did have to remove the "floret" of broccoli as it was rather soggy, other than that..... TRIUMPH !


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> What a treat for the eyes and the tastebuds lm sure. However l do like a culinary challenge so here is my lunch today ! A slice of 3day old homemade (base and all) pizza. Im a bit of a whizz at pizzas so while my guardian is away in Sweden visiting her mother, l made a couple of the very finest examples.
> Of course after three days things have gone a bit stale so here is the solution....olive oil and a frying pan....result hot pizza with a crispy base, delish
> l did have to remove the "floret" of broccoli as it was rather soggy, other than that..... TRIUMPH !



Well done you


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> Well done you


Do l sense a touch of irony not to say a whiff of sarcasm in your comment ....l do hope so ,l certainly deserve it


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Do l sense a touch of irony not to say a whiff of sarcasm in your comment ....l do hope so ,l certainly deserve it



no it was a genuine reply


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Dec 2017)

Well l thank you for that, and it goes without saying that l am envious of your Christmas cake, l'm pretty sure if l made one it would turn out "sad"as my old mum used to say


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2017)

woodbutcher said:


> Well l thank you for that, and it goes without saying that l am envious of your Christmas cake, l'm pretty sure if l made one it would turn out "sad"as my old mum used to say



go on give it a go , i try and cook one cake a week as it saves buying a mass produced one that is full of additives etc etc


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> go on give it a go , i try and cook one cake a week as it saves buying a mass produced one that is full of additives etc etc


Sounds like a plan and l'm with you 100% on mass produced stuff, wouldn't touch it with a barge pole. Anyway there really is no need here because there are two markets a week within 10km of where l live and all the stuff is sourced locally and woe betide any trader that sells stuff not grown or made in the Lot


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Dec 2017)

Castleford

A nice remaining cast 'bumper', reinstated to use




Blue plaque, on the Museum/Library
http://www.vconline.org.uk/thomas-bryan-vc/4586004674

http://friendsofcastlefordlibrary.org.uk/book.htm


----------



## L Q (6 Dec 2017)

Nice week away in the Dales, didn’t bring the bike this week as I didn’t fancy the black ice, big mistake as it’s been really mild this week.


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Dec 2017)

Several 360 edited camera shots

View attachment 386333


View attachment 386334


View attachment 386335


View attachment 386338


----------



## simon.r (7 Dec 2017)

An added bag adds realism I think:


----------



## biggs682 (8 Dec 2017)

One from this morning's commute


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Dec 2017)

One from my short ride this afternoon:


----------



## screenman (8 Dec 2017)




----------



## JohnClimber (8 Dec 2017)

4.8" of Fat Bike winter fun #LetItSnow


----------



## Katherine (9 Dec 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (9 Dec 2017)

I'm being a naughty boy in Tiverton, playing The Messiah.


----------



## L Q (10 Dec 2017)

A rather chilly Dales.


----------



## Basil.B (10 Dec 2017)




----------



## biggs682 (10 Dec 2017)

One with snow going past my nose that looks like frozen snot


----------



## JohnClimber (10 Dec 2017)

Nothing special photography wise but I'm very proud of my handy work from today (I didn't get out on the bike)





Took out the campervans fridge, cut out 2 large rectangular holes, fitted a couple of 4" computer fans to suck in cold air in to the bottom vent, so that the air rises behind the cooling fins on the fridge and blows out of the top vent, re fitted it, sorted out the plumbing, gas supply and electrics.
Jack of all trades.......... you know the rest


----------



## gbb (10 Dec 2017)

Not mine, seen on FB, I want one


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2017)

Well, I did cycle to the Bridge Inn (Topsham) and back home (the return journey might have been slightly wobbly) to play at their annual carol evening, so I'll post the photo here. I've missed just a couple of years since 1993. Scary how the time flies. A drop or two of Yo Ho Ho makes the time fly even faster.


----------



## Vantage (12 Dec 2017)

-4 this morning.


----------



## Mojonaut (12 Dec 2017)

A few from Sunday, first snow for Fatty.


----------



## simon.r (13 Dec 2017)

Could this be my Jungian ‘shadow’ to my daytime role?


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (15 Dec 2017)

On the way back from a night shift 












Last commute of 2017



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 15 Dec 2017


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2017)




----------



## thegravestoneman (15 Dec 2017)

not your run of the mill War Memorial but an Oak one at Burton Salmon


----------



## ChrisEyles (15 Dec 2017)

My lunch spot today at work. Had to mountain bike out there to do a bit of tree safety inspection work. It's a hard life.


----------



## simon.r (15 Dec 2017)

Time to sell a bike or two. Or get a bigger garage


----------



## Dave 123 (16 Dec 2017)

A bucket full


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Dec 2017)

One from last weekend...


----------



## wisdom (16 Dec 2017)

Granddaughters riding lesson for a birthday treat


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2017)

This is where I'm working tonight ... playing Bach. Doesn't get much better.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2017)

Our tree


----------



## Leaway2 (16 Dec 2017)

Barbados cycling.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Dec 2017)

This is in 2 parts.

1. Going down the steps


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Dec 2017)

Part 2

Going up the same steps.


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2017)

Mrs Dave on ice


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Dec 2017)

Topsham tonight


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2017)

Taken on the run to work this morning
(first for about 8 working days)

'Pylon Pond', off NewLands Lane
Still frozen over, at 10:30

Apologies, for quality, iPhone, not a proper camera






Located here, within the blue-circle, in the map below the picture
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516021


----------



## Alex H (19 Dec 2017)




----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Dec 2017)

Can't beat being out on a ride when the sun's coming out 












Sunrise



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 19 Dec 2017


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Dec 2017)

A rather nice view from a short, lumpy & muddy route.


----------



## grecinos (21 Dec 2017)

I was lucky to capture this photo as the local train was ascending the "Loop".


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (21 Dec 2017)

Pretty miserable and overcast, normally see for miles from here












Cusworth pond



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 21 Dec 2017


----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2017)

Me according to my granddaughter


----------



## simon.r (22 Dec 2017)




----------



## Thorn Sherpa (23 Dec 2017)

Passing through Doncaster this morning 












Memorial



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 23 Dec 2017


----------



## simon.r (23 Dec 2017)

@raleighnut @TVC @Lullabelle Note the Ainleys sticker. Don’t think they’re there anymore, but used to be near the Clock Tower.


----------



## TVC (23 Dec 2017)

simon.r said:


> View attachment 388264
> 
> 
> @raleighnut @TVC @Lullabelle Note the Ainleys sticker. Don’t think they’re there anymore, but used to be near the Clock Tower.


Yes, long gone unfortunately. I used to buy my gig tickets there.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2017)

Eleanor's cross


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2017)

simon.r said:


> View attachment 388264
> 
> 
> @raleighnut @TVC @Lullabelle Note the Ainleys sticker. Don’t think they’re there anymore, but used to be near the Clock Tower.


As @TVC says it's long gone, I bought a few records there once 'Revolver' had closed


----------



## simon.r (24 Dec 2017)

Brompton and miner:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2017)

Called at Squires mid-morning, whilst out for a brew & a widdle; http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp

This was in the parking area
Research prior to writing this shows it may be a 1923 model, with a 225 cc engine
That's by comparing the images to my photos

I got talking to another biker, who'd just come in, on his modern Suzuki, as we examined it

Looking at the RE, it's practically a bicycle frame, adapted to the engine, with springer forks
Front light was taken care of, with a LED torch strapped to the handlebars

The owner had, with an adaptor plate, fitted a disc-brake to the rear wheel
*BUT................* the front brake was operated by rods........ and, scarily (to our eyes, but commonplace then) had wooden brake-blocks!!







This, I think???
http://classicsmotorcycle.blogspot.co.uk/2011/05/royal-enfield-201-25-hp-1923.html

_Chapeau_ to that rider!!


----------



## rualexander (24 Dec 2017)

Two views from a quick visit to Culross this afternoon.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Called at Squires mid-morning, whilst out for a brew & a widdle; http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp



And, on the way there
Back Newton Lane 
Which is from the crossroads, at the top of 'Mary Pannell Hill' (A656, 'Barnsdale Road', the Castleford - HookMoor road; where it joined the Great North Road, via Aberford)




This Geograph link has a map below it, to show the location
Taken slightly further east than mine
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2628638


----------



## biggs682 (25 Dec 2017)

Festive feet.


----------



## Alex H (25 Dec 2017)

Alnwick Christmas Lights


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2017)

A very very quiet Meadowhall shopping centre this morning


----------



## Tin Pot (25 Dec 2017)




----------



## welsh dragon (26 Dec 2017)

Managed to take a photo of a rainbow this morning.


----------



## graham56 (26 Dec 2017)

Taken this morning, but not by me.
Winters Gibbet near Elsdon, Northumberland.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2017)

The remnants of the overnight snow in Bristol, at Kings Weston House


----------



## Biff600 (27 Dec 2017)

Get 'em while they are fresh, next week they will be clearing the shelves ready for the Halloween stuff !!!


----------



## Mojonaut (27 Dec 2017)

Weather in the UK, yesterday a sunny road trip, today wind and white stuff, never gets boring here


----------



## BlueDog (27 Dec 2017)

Out for a different type of ride today...


----------



## Houthakker (27 Dec 2017)




----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2017)

Post lunch we went further afield to Severn 'Beach'. If you have that sort of sense of humour, it's worth going here to try to imagine this as a 'seaside' resort. Mind you, post Brexit, maybe it'll come back into fashion.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (27 Dec 2017)

Askern pit wheel 












Askern pit wheel



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 27 Dec 2017


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Dec 2017)

Walking rather than riding today in the Shropshire Hills:


----------



## gavgav (27 Dec 2017)

A walk with @Rickshaw Phil today and a couple of “arty” shots in the Snow, that I was quite happy with


----------



## Alex H (28 Dec 2017)

A visit to the beach.






Inner Farne from the beach below Bamburgh Castle





Bamburgh Castle from the land side (as opposed to the seaside)


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2017)

On Exmoor for a few days...


----------



## User19783 (28 Dec 2017)

We stopped off in Goring today for coffee, afterwards we went for a walk around the town, tbh we had forgotten about Gorgeous George Michael and his home. RIP


----------



## JohnClimber (28 Dec 2017)

Today's Liverpool set


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Dec 2017)

Any guesses?


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2017)

The rather splendid Bishops Lydeard church, taken yesterday - one of the best of the group of 14th/15th century Somerset churches sharing this style.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Any guesses?
> 
> View attachment 388903



ice on a car bonnet or panel ?


----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Dec 2017)

biggs682 said:


> ice on a car bonnet or panel ?


Too easy! It was actually just rain on the car roof, but I think you get the points.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Dec 2017)

swee'pea99 said:


> Too easy! It was actually just rain on the car roof, but I think you get the points.



Thanks sure i can use some extra points


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Dec 2017)

Frozen Frickley this morning!












Frickley



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 29 Dec 2017


----------



## simon.r (29 Dec 2017)

I know I’ve mentioned this bike elsewhere on the forum, but it really is proving to be a great workhorse. Me, it and a weekly Sainsbury’s shop earlier today:


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2017)

A squelchy walk this morning:


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (29 Dec 2017)

simon.r said:


> I know I’ve mentioned this bike elsewhere on the forum, but it really is proving to be a great workhorse. Me, it and a weekly Sainsbury’s shop earlier today:
> 
> View attachment 388999


Is that a Pashley Pronto? Great looking bike


----------



## simon.r (29 Dec 2017)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Is that a Pashley Pronto? Great looking bike



Yes, an ex Whistl / TNT Pronto. 

More here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/tales-from-todays-utility-ride.194502/post-5083695


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Dec 2017)

Paxton Pits nature reserve


----------



## rualexander (29 Dec 2017)

Day out at New Lanark and the Falls of Clyde today.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2017)

Dunkery Beacon view this morning


----------



## Spokesmann (30 Dec 2017)

Saddlebags...


----------



## JohnClimber (30 Dec 2017)

Llangelynin church high above Conwy

The year's nearly at an end (one day so at least 1 photo still to take tomorrow)
since 2009 I've been taking a "photo a day" and here is the good, the bad and the ugly from 2017 (so far)
https://www.flickr.com/photos/25655510@N02/albums/72157678592704285


----------



## guitarpete247 (31 Dec 2017)

Plaza de Espana Sevilla yesterday afternoon. We fly back today.


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Dec 2017)

Out earlier today in Saltram, near Plymouth...


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2017)

Getting ready for a spin!!!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Dec 2017)

Clear Sunday morning on quiet country roads can't beat it












Skelbrooke



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Dec 2017


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2017)

It always pays to look round and see what's behind you, even when you're looking at a rainbow...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2017)

*Saturday*
The dilapidated, (mainly) Sandstone, boundary wall to Waterton Park, to my right (200 years old)
The Squire of the time, Charles Waterton, had it built to keep poachers off his land, and protect the wildlife within, often spending hours watching
It's being put forward for a UNESCO World Heritage listing, as the worlds first Nature Reserve
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-estate-designated-at-heritage-site-1-7216101
http://www.bbc.co.uk/bradford/sense_of_place/walton_1.shtml
https://www.experiencewakefield.co.uk/thedms.aspx?dms=3&feature=1073&venue=2190474
*




*

*Today*
Partially hidden MileStone, on the Barnsdale Road/'Ridge Road', between _Peckfield Bar_
(where the A63 Leeds/Selby turnpike, intersects with the A656 Castleford - Aberford)
_

_


On, the old 'GNR' in Micklefield
_

_










Thorn Sherpa said:


> Frozen Frickley this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pit site, that's used as a '4x4 Pay & Play'???


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Dec 2017)

Yeh had to turn around and join back on the bridal path I'd taken the wrong path and ended up crossing over a small bridge onto the site! Didn't realise it was an Off road place till I got to the old farm and gated bit near the main road! Wont be going over there again needless to say!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2017)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Yeh had to turn around and join back on the bridal path I'd taken the wrong path and ended up crossing over a small bridge onto the site! Didn't realise it was an Off road place till I got to the old farm and gated bit near the main road! Wont be going over there again needless to say!



http://www.frickley4x4.co.uk/

I used to go to Tong (between Leeds & Bradford) with my 110
That had some big holes & deep water 
Heck, Dave (the site owner) used to swim a Stalwart in one of the ponds!!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Dec 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> http://www.frickley4x4.co.uk/
> 
> I used to go to Tong (between Leeds & Bradford) with my 110
> That had some big holes & deep water
> Heck, Dave (the site owner) used to swim a Stalwart in one of the ponds!!


Frickley was tough going on a tourer, the Marathons had their work cut out to say the least! Ive ridden over most of the old pit sites my side of Doncaster like Askern and Carcroft with no end of people using 4×4's on them (obviously not legit!) So it didn't even register to me it could be a proper off-road place


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> the bridal path



Otherwise known as the isle


----------



## furball (31 Dec 2017)

MossCommuter said:


> Otherwise known as the isle


Maybe aisle?


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Dec 2017)

Yesterday went for a walk at Wicken Fen. The reed beds were looking all silvery in the afternoon sun. I took this with my iPhone through my binoculars


----------



## MossCommuter (31 Dec 2017)

furball said:


> Maybe aisle?


Yeah, aisle, cos that was, like, the, err, joke


----------



## furball (31 Dec 2017)




----------



## Tizme (5 Jan 2018)

By Nunney Castle, near Frome. Nothing like stating the obvious


----------



## Dave 123 (5 Jan 2018)




----------



## I like Skol (5 Jan 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> http://www.frickley4x4.co.uk/
> 
> I used to go to Tong (between Leeds & Bradford) with my 110
> That had some big holes & deep water
> Heck, Dave (the site owner) used to swim a Stalwart in one of the ponds!!


I went to Tong many times over the years in various vehicles, even took the MTB once but that wasn't very successful . Tong was great and I did have the pleasure of being driven through the site in the Stalwart once. It was a shock and a shame about Becky! 
I think I went to Frickley once but remember it being pretty boring on the whole with miles of slippy slag between a few stupid or damaging sections which just seemed to attract the rev it & wreck it brigade! Most 4x4 sites are not great for cycling around.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2018)

I was due to go out for a ride this morning, but the combination of lots of rain yesterday evening, followed by a sharp frost put me off... you might think that this looks like rain on my saddle... but it's ice!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2018)

A prettier one...


----------



## booze and cake (6 Jan 2018)

Cross posted from today on my street art thread, but it made me laugh so much I think its worth posting here too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2018)

I like Skol said:


> I went to Tong many times over the years in various vehicles, even took the MTB once but that wasn't very successful . Tong was great and I did have the pleasure of being driven through the site in the Stalwart once. It was a shock and a shame about Becky!
> I think I went to Frickley once but remember it being pretty boring on the whole with miles of slippy slag between a few stupid or damaging sections which just seemed to attract the rev it & wreck it brigade! Most 4x4 sites are not great for cycling around.



Becky?
Daves daughter. or wife
Why. what happened

Brian Hartley, a journalist, who lived in Mirfield, with a couple of the 4x4/Land Rover magazines used to have a Leyland Martian. but swapped/px-d it for a Stolly, so he also kept his there

I've MTB raced at Tong, in the early 90's. it was a dust-bowl in the dry, & the stickiest/most glutinous of places when wet
Pics on my FaceBook pages, 'public access'


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jan 2018)

One from our club New Year 10-mile time trial this morning. The winner was...


----------



## pawl (7 Jan 2018)

Red and Green is definite fashion faux pas.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2018)

One rather sunken in the middle cocoanut and cherry sponge I knocked up earlier.






Once I spread some buttercream you will never know.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jan 2018)

pawl said:


> Red and Green is definite fashion faux pas.


I'll be sure to tell George...


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jan 2018)

Wall art in Sonderborg, Denmark.


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Jan 2018)

Beethoven


----------



## Jenkins (7 Jan 2018)




----------



## Alex H (7 Jan 2018)

Alnmouth


----------



## Kernow_T (8 Jan 2018)

Portmellon, nr Mevagissey Cornwall @0930 this morning.
Took me 10 minutes to pluck up the courage to whip through it (cars in the see not uncommon there) but there was no way I was turning round and going back up a 14% hill


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (8 Jan 2018)

Good little trail through the woods this evening 













Wood



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 8 Jan 2018


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jan 2018)

I contemplate this every day for a minute or so as I walk to work.


----------



## Nigel182 (9 Jan 2018)

Out today did my 1st 1/4 Century of the Year



I


----------



## palinurus (9 Jan 2018)

Most mornings on the commute I do a cycling selfie to send to Ms P. when I get to work. Here's today's, just can't leave the contrasty B&W filter alone.


----------



## Tizme (9 Jan 2018)

An "upcycled" former Phone Box:





Lamyatt, Somerset


----------



## Tizme (9 Jan 2018)

"sorry love, took ages to find a parking space..."


----------



## gaijintendo (9 Jan 2018)

Tizme said:


> An "upcycled" former Phone Box:
> View attachment 390919
> 
> 
> Lamyatt, Somerset



I encountered one of those in Bendochy whilst touring Ayrshire a couple of years back!
View attachment 390924


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2018)

Topsham this morning


----------



## Crackle (11 Jan 2018)

Moel Famau this morning





Me and the dog walked up in the cold mist whilst son2 ran up and around a bit


----------



## RoubaixCube (11 Jan 2018)

Not a particularly great picture but it was taken on my mobile phone at full zoom. I wanted to show how smoggy the BT Tower was on my jaunt around oxford street today. The way it looks here is like a space shuttle about to launch. Not a spectacular picture by any means.






::EDIT::

Oh and heres a picture i didnt upload last year around same time when i was on a ride to hertford with a friend. We encountered some pretty heavy fog.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (11 Jan 2018)

A graffiti free subway on the commute back from work!












Subway



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 11 Jan 2018


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2018)

Part of the '_Wakefield Wheel'_, as it passes through NewMillerDam
http://www.cycling-wakefield.org.uk/wakefield_cycling_maps.htm





The start/finish of this particular 'link' of the '_Wakefield Wheel'_
It's a steep little ascent, on bare earth/loam/rotting leaves
I had to use 34 x 25, standing up
However, as good as Duranos are, they did slip slightly
(maybe, if I'd used the '28', I could have stayed seated?)






'Hall & Wing' house
Crab Lane (Crab Yard?)
Off the A61 (Wakefield- Barnsley road)
NewMillerDam


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jan 2018)

That will go down nicely.


----------



## Spokesmann (14 Jan 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## RoubaixCube (14 Jan 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 391436
> 
> 
> View attachment 391437
> ...



Beautiful pictures. they look almost like paintings


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jan 2018)

A _'selfie',_ if allowed, in this thread?



My pal Alison & myself, at Nostell Priory (site of one of local ParkRuns)
It was our 'Club Handicap'
http://www.ackworthroadrunnersandac.co.uk/winter-handicap/4572012406




I'm not fit enough, & had forgotten about it, until I passed a few of them running on Doncaster Road, at Ackworth
Alison, at the moment, isn't running either


Sorry, about the colours. as that is a 'hi-viz' yellow/green helmet, not white


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2018)

Went power walking  at Aberdeen beach yesterday, no pics.
Further afield today to Lunan Bay, (between Montrose and Arbroath). Lovely beach,  even better in Summer though. A fat bike would be great fun there.


----------



## Spokesmann (14 Jan 2018)

RoubaixCube said:


> Beautiful pictures. they look almost like paintings



Just a digital filter on the camera. Thanks.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2018)

Brief watercolour light this afternoon...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jan 2018)

Often waiting till showers clear brings interesting light.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

My birthday cake 









Made by other half can't wait till later today.


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 391739
> View attachment 391740
> ...


Many happy returns


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 391739
> View attachment 391740
> ...


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 391739
> View attachment 391740
> ...


Happy birthday have a good one


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

Thorn Sherpa said:


> Happy birthday have a good one


thank you


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Happy Birthday.


ta


----------



## Mrs M (16 Jan 2018)

biggs682 said:


> My birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 391739
> View attachment 391740
> ...


Happy birthday 
Enjoy that lovely cake!


----------



## JohnClimber (16 Jan 2018)

Some camera phone shots from this weekends Welsh Winter Bike Packing Event ride
92 miles and 10,000ft of ups and downs






The bothy we stopped in





What a setting





You can't close a door on the toilet with a view like this 





Unforgettable views





The bike that did the work





At the highest point of the ride





The last climb of the day up through the Sweet Lamb rally stage area


----------



## gbb (18 Jan 2018)

Wind 'damage'.













Our factory is on a massive development, not sure if all this insulation has been blown off houses or industry construction projects but it''s everywhere. ..I mean everywhere. Some contractor will take a financial hit just to replace it all...


----------



## gbb (18 Jan 2018)

Oh dear...its our building round the back.
Bear in mind that bit sticking up on the left is around 8 to 10 ft long..same again for the bit on the right...its ripped up a fair section of the roof and the winds pulled out masses if insulation .


----------



## TeeShot (18 Jan 2018)

The nearest I’ll get to a pot of gold!


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (18 Jan 2018)

Decided to take a different route back home from work, wasn't the best idea when my front light was nearly dead!












Woods



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 18 Jan 2018


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2018)

Starting rehearsals with this... taking the trumpet for a walk...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2018)

It looks like some remote wasteland, but it's Marsh Barton, right next to a massive trading estate, and only a mile from the centre of Exeter... a haven for wildlife.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Jan 2018)

Part of the London Luminere Festival, a phone box in Covent Garden turned into a tropical fish tank. Such an excellent idea, big crowds and everyone loved it. I took loads more pics of all the other exhibits that I'll post on my street art thread tomorrow.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2018)

Thackray Medical Museum
(Leeds, next door to 'Jimmys'; St James Hospital)
A family visit this afternoon; SWMBO, daughter, father-in-law, daughters b/f & myself
http://www.thackraymedicalmuseum.co.uk/





Iron Lung, built at Morris Motors!!!




Victorian slaughter-house depiction



Medical Leeches (yes, live ones)



Artificial arm
very realistic, even down to pores & hairs


----------



## JohnClimber (20 Jan 2018)

He's amazing.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2018)

JohnClimber said:


> View attachment 392451
> 
> He's amazing.....


----------



## Mo1959 (21 Jan 2018)

booze and cake said:


> View attachment 392255
> 
> Part of the London Luminere Festival, a phone box in Covent Garden turned into a tropical fish tank. Such an excellent idea, big crowds and everyone loved it. I took loads more pics of all the other exhibits that I'll post on my street art thread tomorrow.


Nice, but they're not tropical. Fancy goldfish varieties.


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jan 2018)

Took this old girl out for run yesterday, makes a change form bikes!


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jan 2018)

I think it's time to replace this chain


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Jan 2018)

Nice walk around Ferry Meadows


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2018)

Today;
Entering Clayton West, on the 'Denby Dale turn-pike' (A636), & the packhorse bridge




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/38977



Further along the A636, at Cuttlehurst


----------



## midlife (21 Jan 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Took this old girl out for run yesterday, makes a change form bikes!
> 
> View attachment 392474
> 
> ...



Nice . I had a red AW11 MR2 registration E522 DFV.

Must dig out a pic


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jan 2018)

midlife said:


> Nice . I had a red AW11 MR2 registration E522 DFV.
> 
> Must dig out a pic


Yes good cars, this is a rev 3 MKII on a private plate.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jan 2018)

Taken on Friday, as I was getting ready to leave work
(taken from inside the building, to the R&D bays, which are at 'basement level')

Is this what happens before Hogmanay???


----------



## Alex H (22 Jan 2018)

Lindisfarne


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2018)

Sometimes the light just stops you in your tracks.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jan 2018)

What I believe to be a 1956 De Soto Adventurer?
In Castleford, of all places!!
Not listed, but the place seems to be almost deserted, & maybe just used for storage. as that was the shop entrance behind the cars
http://www.cas-am.co.uk/about.php





Oh, & a 4th generation Corvette sneaking in


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2018)

Just a potter round today, camera in pocket, as usual
'The Old Ale-House'
Greenside
Walton
Purported to have been frequented by 'Navvies' building the (MIdland Railway) Leeds-Rotherham line (which is mere yards behind it)




Cycle-Path, following (the course of) a loop of the above railway, to join the Wakefield-Doncaster mainline, exiting at Sandal & Agbrigg Station



'The Kings Arms'
Heath
Almost in its entirety a conservation village, with a very large percentage of buildings listed

Still gas-lit!!
http://thekingsarmsheath.co.uk/
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/england/warmfield-cum-heath-wakefield#.WmdGIEx2vIV


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2018)

A moody sky between Wroxeter and Cressage this afternoon:


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (24 Jan 2018)

The lads at work found out it was my Birthday, after a night shift head to the bike shed to find a taped and tie wrapped bike  












Sabotage!



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 24 Jan 2018


----------



## simon.r (25 Jan 2018)

I like daffodils. A sign of Spring and all that:






Yeah, I know they’re probably force grown in a greenhouse somewhere and imported at ridiculous environmental cost


----------



## Biff600 (25 Jan 2018)

Won this for giving the best presentation today


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jan 2018)

Ogwen Valley today.


----------



## dickyknees (26 Jan 2018)

User3094 said:


> Love that place, thats near Beddgelert looking up to Snowdon right?



No that’s looking at Tryfan from along the NCR 82 Ogwen Valley with the A5 road on the left, the waterfall is from Llyn Ogwen.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@53.1187522,-4.0324915,13z


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jan 2018)

One from last night's tinkering session


----------



## plantfit (27 Jan 2018)

A swollen river Witham near Thurlby Lincolnshire


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jan 2018)

For some reason the old village stocks are stored away in their own special place behind a local church. Somehow it makes them seem all the more real, not being put on display for tourists: it feels more like they've been popped round the corner for storage till they have need of them...


----------



## rualexander (29 Jan 2018)

Drizzly day out in Perthshire, ford at the top of Little Glenshee road.


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Jan 2018)

After yesterday's tide, time to give the attack terrier a trim...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2018)

I'd been for a haircut this morning (after having trimmed the beard, for the first time since starting it in October!)
This is part of what was built as a private Asylum!! - where families would pay for relatives to be looked after (incarcerated??), rather oddly, after the rates funded West Riding Pauper Lunatic Asylum was built not far away (known as Stanley Royd)
Maybe pride/causing a scene wanted them to keep it all quiet?

Rooks Nest Road
Between Stanley & Outwood
We know (if they still live there), the family reside here, I believe it's all one house???
(their son went to junior school with our daughter)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/905254





The old Schoolhouse (single storey section)
Further along Rooks Nest Road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/905295







rualexander said:


> Drizzly day out in Perthshire, ford at the top of Little Glenshee road.
> 
> View attachment 393752



A nice little spot (last one listed)
http://www.wetroads.co.uk/perth.htm


----------



## gaijintendo (30 Jan 2018)




----------



## Biff600 (30 Jan 2018)

From a place I was auditing today near Canary Wharf


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

Biff600 said:


> From a place I was auditing today near Canary Wharf
> 
> View attachment 393927


Add that to the photo challenge thread. The theme is "TLC"


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Jan 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> Add that to the photo challenge thread. The theme is "TLC"


I could add this from todays ride :





Edit to add: Somehow my bike has managed to look quite clean in the photos on my last few rides so I took this close up to illustrate the reality.


----------



## MossCommuter (30 Jan 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I could add this from todays ride :
> View attachment 393938


Yeah, probably a better choice


----------



## Mojonaut (31 Jan 2018)

Fatty on the local trails a couple of days ago (was wetter than it looks)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2018)

Two today

All the furniture moved out of the front parlour
Carpet/underlay cut-up, & taken to local Council tip
New carpet being fitted tomorrow
w_ell it is a Victorian (1899 build) house_





CGR cleaned, very thoroughly yesterday evening
Doubtless why it rained, _very heavil_y, during the early hours!!
Note, even the mudguards were scrubbed internally
Cotton-buds in the drop-outs/around cable-stops


----------



## mickle (31 Jan 2018)

Enjoying the newly installed two speed SRAM Automatix coaster hub. Four cross lacing because why not? (and it compliments the two cross front. That only i will ever notice). I've had to swap outothe sprockets to get the best ratios, and will probably swap again for one more tooth when I next replace the chain. The hub is very tidy in use, changing up cleanly andashifting down only when I take pressure off the pedals. I'd recommend it very highly for use on a city bike. If it wasn't for the fact that SRAM just discontinued it.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Jan 2018)

mickle said:


> View attachment 394064
> 
> 
> Enjoying the newly installed two speed SRAM Automatix coaster hub. Four cross lacing because why not? (and it compliments the two cross front. That only i will ever notice). I've had to swap outothe sprockets to get the best ratios, and will probably swap again for one more tooth when I next replace the chain. The hub is very tidy in use, changing up cleanly andashifting down only when I take pressure off the pedals. I'd recommend it very highly for use on a city bike. If it wasn't for the fact that SRAM just discontinued it.



Nice lacing, but look at the state of that chain.

It could do with, er, a clean.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (1 Feb 2018)

Full moon this morning on the commute from work












Full moon



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 1 Feb 2018


----------



## Vantage (1 Feb 2018)

My new cycling helmet arrived today.


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## Dave 123 (1 Feb 2018)

This was taken on Monday, somewhere over Northern Spain


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Feb 2018)

I ordered a pint and appear to have been transported back to the 70s...






Had I been paying attention I would have clicked my fingers like Michael Caine and requested a straight glass...


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I ordered a pint and appear to have been transported back to the 70s...
> 
> View attachment 394234
> 
> ...


Gordon Bennett - that's taking the piss, and then some.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (2 Feb 2018)

One from a ride round Langold lake 












Langold



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 2 Feb 2018


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Feb 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Gordon Bennett - that's taking the piss, and then some.



Don't worry, I got it topped up.


----------



## swee'pea99 (2 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Don't worry, I got it topped up.


I should hope so! Reminded me of an ancient Andy Capp cartoon - looking dubiously at his 'pint': "D'you think you could get a large whisky in there?" "Ooh, I should think so." "So should I - fill it with beer!"


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2018)

A bit of a spooky one today - Buckfastleigh church. I rang a full peal there in the days when it was a working church, but it burnt down in 1992. It's got quite a history http://www.legendarydartmoor.co.uk/buckfastleigh_church.htm

Anyway, the light caught it rather nicely today...


----------



## dickyknees (2 Feb 2018)

Menai Suspension Bridge today.


----------



## flake99please (3 Feb 2018)

I had the pleasure of meeting Honza Galla and Jan Herberk from Azub whilst at Laid Back Bikes yesterday. They were en route to Dublin, but took the time to show David (LBB proprietor) and myself some of their other models in the Azub range. One of which was a prototype Azub Ti-Fly with a 26/26/26 configuration.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2018)

Here's a challenge for you - has anyone else ever seen a gradient in percentage terms that includes a fraction? 

"Yer, Denzel, this ol' 'ill into Parracombe is 1 in 6, shall us make it '16%' or '17%' in new money?"

"Dunno, Bert. I never did the metric at school, see, and in fractions we only got talking about adding apples and oranges, and then I got lost."

"Well, Denzel, let's just split the difference and call it '16½%.'

"OK, Bert."


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Honest under the duvet I was pedaling hard


----------



## Houthakker (4 Feb 2018)

On my walk this morning, too icy to ride.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Feb 2018)

A glorious clear winters day ride this morning.


----------



## rualexander (4 Feb 2018)

Local run out to Loudon Hill today.


----------



## Goggs (4 Feb 2018)

Lovely day today. This is just off the track over les Alpilles between Saint-Remy-de-Provence & Les-Baux-de-Provence. I've lived here 2 years now & never knew this track existed. The joys of an electric bike.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Feb 2018)

Rococo Gardens Painswick this morning...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Feb 2018)

The only 'out & about' photos, I have from today, are some old prints that I scanned, that date back to between 1986 & 1993


I did take this late this morning, after a ride though
A few of the pot-holes, on my regular route to/home from work
Birkwood Road
Altofts
(heading into the village, from 'Stanley Ferry')

Part of the series of pot-holes, essentially on the 'riding line', for a right-turn onto High Green Road
Go to the right of them, & it's risking getting clipped by opposing traffics mirrors

Stay to the left, & following traffic often attempts a last-minute overtake, even with a hand signal!






The Cottages in my photograph are just beyond the Methodist Church in the GeoGraph link (red brick building beyond the Robin Hood)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/451698



This one was, about 200 yards behind where I stopped, but was filled in last week
That was a fair old depth!


----------



## simon.r (6 Feb 2018)

A mate of mine drives top end cars to new owners, car shows and so on and has sent me these:


----------



## Alex H (6 Feb 2018)

simon.r said:


> A mate of mine drives top end cars to new owners, car shows and so on and has sent me these:
> 
> View attachment 394772
> View attachment 394773
> View attachment 394774



Are they free with the car?


----------



## simon.r (6 Feb 2018)

Alex H said:


> Are they free with the car?



£17k apparently


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Feb 2018)

simon.r said:


> A mate of mine drives top end cars to new owners, car shows and so on and has sent me these:
> 
> View attachment 394772
> View attachment 394773
> View attachment 394774



Chain looks a bit slack...


----------



## Diggr (6 Feb 2018)

Playing in snow nr stirling


----------



## simon.r (7 Feb 2018)

[QUOTE 5142935, member: 9609"]so does he deliver the car then ride home ? wouldn';t have thought the new owner would be overly impressed with a 200k car being delivered with a bike suckered onto the roof.[/QUOTE]

Delivers the car then uses public transport to get home. 

I presume this was driven to a car show or dealer rather than a new owner. Or perhaps to a potential new owner who’s into bikes for an extended test drive. 

One thing he told me made me smile - 99% of the Aston Martins he drives are right hand drive automatics. When he went to the AM factory to do their ‘driving test’ he had to do it in a left hand drive manual!


----------



## Alex H (7 Feb 2018)

Bamburgh

The beach






The castle


----------



## dickyknees (7 Feb 2018)

Worth the slog up South Stack hill today.


----------



## thegravestoneman (7 Feb 2018)

On top of Holme Moss


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2018)

thegravestoneman said:


> View attachment 394974
> On top of Holme Moss


I could see the snow up there, from the top-floor of PGH this morning
Then from my attic window (& the top of 'PineApple Hill', when I drove daughter into Wakefield, at tea-time)


----------



## thegravestoneman (8 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I could see the snow up there, from the top-floor of PGH this morning
> Then from my attic window (& the top of 'PineApple Hill', when I drove daughter into Wakefield, at tea-time)


It marked the boundary the other side of the hill was a winter wonderland.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (8 Feb 2018)

Just starting to get light when I get back from a night shift now 












Sunrise



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 8 Feb 2018


----------



## TeeShot (8 Feb 2018)

A pleasant ride in the Cheshire lanes today


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2018)

An apple


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Feb 2018)

I'm en route to the French house, and as it'll be dark by the time I arrive, here's a snap of Valence TGV station, whose geometry is rather photogenic.

I'm not sure what my local roads are going to be like: last year I had a day or two in shorts, but this year it's decidedly colder and snowier. Whether it's wheels or feet for amusement, you'll have to wait and see. So will I.






Edit... I took another after the lights had come on...


----------



## simon.r (9 Feb 2018)

Alex H said:


> Bamburgh
> 
> The beach
> 
> ...



I don’t know if you work for the the local tourist board, but that’s made me decide to make Northumberland the destination of my next weekend away. It’s year since I’ve been up that way and I remember the area fondly.


----------



## Alex H (10 Feb 2018)

simon.r said:


> I don’t know if you work for the the local tourist board, but that’s made me decide to make Northumberland the destination of my next weekend away. It’s year since I’ve been up that way and I remember the area fondly.



No, I don't , but places like that are the reason we've moved here after living in France. (actually it's all Robson Green's fault)


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2018)

And here's my first daylight view of home. A tad chilly, but the bike will be out later.


----------



## rualexander (10 Feb 2018)

Loch Lomond from Conic Hill yesterday.


----------



## arnihrolfur (10 Feb 2018)

No biking today!


----------



## hoopdriver (10 Feb 2018)

arnihrolfur said:


> No biking today!
> View attachment 395295


Why not?


----------



## Biff600 (10 Feb 2018)

From yesterday, I love it when you visit a client to audit them and they are ready for you................especially on a Friday !!


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2018)

No snow or ice here, so a post-market 30-miler... this is looking towards col de Pennes:


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2018)

A couple from this morning's ride











A couple of Aston Martin's


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2018)

Rather dull today....


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Feb 2018)

Flashback Sunday .... 










And from today


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Feb 2018)

Romo causeway, Denmark. 40km. -6 degrees


----------



## swee'pea99 (12 Feb 2018)




----------



## thegravestoneman (12 Feb 2018)

Spot the error, no prizes given


oh and three wheels at the Trinity seemed suited.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Feb 2018)

Thanks to some spectacular weather today, a few lucky ones on my occasional blog: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2018/02/12/dromois-drama/

but, if I have to choose one, it's got to be this one.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Feb 2018)

On a morning wander on foot from my house... this is on my indirect route into town:


----------



## mickle (13 Feb 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (14 Feb 2018)

Snow alert: here's home this morning...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2018)

Later in the day I went with some friends to Les Sucettes de Borne, some remarkable vertical remnants of upended strata. How some of them have remained almost defies belief.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (15 Feb 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> On a morning wander on foot from my house... this is on my indirect route into town:
> 
> View attachment 395648


Aargh! 
I wish my upcoming European cycling trip wasn't still just under 7 months away. I'll be in the Pyrenees, in 2 separate B&Bs, cycling for 4 weeks, up countless Pyrenean cols. The wait is driving me nuts...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Aargh!
> I wish my upcoming European cycling trip wasn't still just under 7 months away. I'll be in the Pyrenees, in 2 separate B&Bs, cycling for 4 weeks, up countless Pyrenean cols. The wait is driving me nuts...


Sorry to torment you! I'd best not mention that I've got another seven weeks here between now and then...


----------



## Biff600 (15 Feb 2018)

From a visit I had to make over at the East End of London today

Nice to look at, and I wouldn't mind a blast, but I would NOT want to clean it


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (16 Feb 2018)

The morning's are getting lighter earlier now, soon see some sunshine when I finish on nights 












Getting lighter



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 16 Feb 2018


----------



## Alex H (16 Feb 2018)

The Angel of the North on the 20th Anniversary of it's installation


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2018)

There are definitely upsides to coming to the pre-Alps at this time of year


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

Day 2 in my Jim jams suffering with noroviral black death Ebola.


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Feb 2018)

The sky had a strange and beautiful iridescence last night as I headed pubwards...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Feb 2018)

I've a few snaps to show off from the last week having been on La Palma. Nice to get away for a bit and I didn't really want to come back.





Nice hotel.





Banananana plantations.





Black beaches.





Bond villian's lair. (Alright, one of the observatories at Roque de Los Muchachos)





Pine forests.





A lesser summit (Pico Bejenado - 6000 feet ASL) but harder work to reach.





Hello down there! Watch your step!





Heading for the summit of a dormant volcano (Volcan Teneguia). It was seriously windy up there.





A stroll through the lava fields.


----------



## Drago (16 Feb 2018)

@Rickshaw Phil is Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Feb 2018)

Drago said:


> @Rickshaw Phil is Chuck Norris!!!


----------



## Spartak (16 Feb 2018)

Waterfall at Cheddar Gorge.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Feb 2018)

Spring is getting closer


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Feb 2018)

Today I got drenched. I'd stared at this view from my front door for too long, and decided to go for a ride anyway. Oops.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Feb 2018)

*This Morning*
RAF Church Fenton, parked near the Control Tower
I so wanted a go!!!
(Reynolds-Boughton)




*This Afternoon*
Misson
east of (ex-RAF) Finningley

I guess someone will know where it is. what it is, what it was meant for, & the business that owns the site now
It is a place I've known about for many years, but have never been into
(a friend has, but told me after he'd been)




*Edit @ 20:10
*
Also, this afternoon, whilst on a circuitous journey back from Misson
I had intended a few _'Great North Road'_ related images, northwards from Bawtry, but it was too busy, & the images kept flaring due to the bright Sun light


----------



## Spartak (17 Feb 2018)

Taken this afternoon at the National Trust grounds - Dyrham Park, South Gloucestershire.


----------



## BlueDog (17 Feb 2018)

A mini murmuration of starlings...


----------



## Elysian_Roads (18 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *This Morning*
> RAF Church Fenton, parked near the Control Tower
> I so wanted a go!!!
> (Reynolds-Boughton)
> ...


----------



## Elysian_Roads (18 Feb 2018)

Recognised the missile as a Bloodhound surface to air missile. Remember building one as an Airfix model as a child! A quick Google reveals they were based at RAF Misson to defend other local airfields against air attack. Need to working on my posting skills!


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Feb 2018)

The weather came good today after yesterday's drenching. Not a bad way to leave the place till my return at Easter.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Recognised the missile as a Bloodhound surface to air missile. Remember building one as an Airfix model as a child! A quick Google reveals they were based at RAF Misson to defend other local airfields against air attack. Need to working on my posting skills!


Indeed it is!
I remember the model too

Misson, is a couple of miles east of (RAF) Finningley...... which is now_ Robin Hood/Doncaster Airport_
The Bloodhounds were there as the surface-air defence system, for the airfield..... which was a V-Bomber (nuclear) base
Co-incidentally XH558 was stationed at Finningley for 8(?) years

It's still known as _'The Rocket Site'_



_
_
If you open this, & look at the aerial photographs, the launch points can be easily seen
http://www.ljacksonandco.com/index.php/visit-us
_
_
Fast accelerating little buggers too!!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloodhound_(missile)
As this quote, in the text, states;
"_By the time the missile has just cleared the launcher it is doing 400 mph. By the time the missile is 25 feet from the launcher it has reached the speed of sound (around 720 mph). Three seconds after launch, as the four boost rockets fall away, it has reached Mach 2.5 which is roughly 1,800 mph_"


----------



## midlife (18 Feb 2018)

I thought I was the only kid who made an airfix Bloodhound.






I knew someone who worked on them, they had magnetic core memory I was told.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2018)

*Yesterday, again*
There can't be many places, in England, where you pass through three Counties in (probably less than) a mile, and on the same road!!!
South Yorkshire > Nottinghamshire> LIncolnshire
B1396 Blaxton - Haxey






*
Today*
'Family trip' to Royal Armouries
(SWMBO, daughter, father-in-law)

Hall Of Steel



Authenticated replica of 'The Sword That Was Broken', _The Lord Of The Rings_ films
(Aragorns)
https://royalarmouries.org/visit-us/leeds/leeds-things-to-see/the-swords-of-middle-earth






Weapon designed/used in the (Ridley Scott)_ 'Alien_' films


----------



## Datum2 (18 Feb 2018)

Much yardage to be had by the Grantham Canal (24,350yds) Yesterdays 55 mile ride around the Vale of Belvoir. The drawback was the bottom gear climb out of Harlaxton up the appropriately named Swine Hill.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2018)

Datum2 said:


> View attachment 396512
> 
> 
> Much yardage to be had by the Grantham Canal (24,350yds) Yesterdays 55 mile ride around the Vale of Belvoir. The drawback was the bottom gear climb out of Harlaxton up the appropriately named Swine Hill.


Any ideas why so precise a measurement?


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Feb 2018)

Nuns Cross farm, Dartmoor


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Feb 2018)

Speeding along in a TGV, and we passed through a small area of heavy hoar frost... amazing.


----------



## Dave 123 (19 Feb 2018)

Wet Monday, wet witch hazel


----------



## mickle (19 Feb 2018)

Filey beach


----------



## biggs682 (21 Feb 2018)

One failed freewheel


----------



## Alex H (21 Feb 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2018)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 396798



I like it!!
Not too far from me (5 -6 miles) there's* still *a road sign that states 'Great North Road'!!!


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2018)

The bike known as SMIDSY


----------



## Alex H (22 Feb 2018)

Snowdrops at Howick Hall Gardens.


----------



## Alex H (23 Feb 2018)

Attached to the facade of the White Swan, Alnwick.


----------



## mickle (24 Feb 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2018)

It's cold outside this morning.


----------



## mickle (25 Feb 2018)

Shake down run.


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

Out for a walk with the family yesterday around Langsett reservoir.


----------



## Spokesmann (25 Feb 2018)

Plymouth Sound...


----------



## Buck (25 Feb 2018)

And another looking down onto the reservoir itself


----------



## Shadow (25 Feb 2018)

Went to Ferring beach on friday:

The Boy on the Beach



Beach Ripples



Beach Pebbles


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (25 Feb 2018)

New tires on the mother's scooter 












Scooter



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 25 Feb 2018


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2018)

Buck said:


> Out for a walk with the family yesterday around Langsett reservoir.
> View attachment 397298



Did you end up back at_ Langsett Caff_?

https://bankviewcafe.co.uk/#home


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2018)

Too many scruff-bags dropping their unwanted/unfinished take-aways, around Wakefield, on Friday/Saturday nights out, for the Pigeons to eat.......
Hence, they grow..................................


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2018)

Snow in a cobweb hammock


----------



## Drago (26 Feb 2018)

Just got back from a ride. Someone missed me.


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2018)

Unmistakable signs of spring today in the Forest of Dean. It might look a little different in a couple of days...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Feb 2018)

No Alps, but home town no.1 ain't too bad either. Topsham this evening...


----------



## Aravis (26 Feb 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> No Alps, but home town no.1 ain't too bad either. Topsham this evening...
> 
> View attachment 397597



This is not today, of course, but Topsham is the sort of place that can look good in any weather:






My avatar is Topsham too.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Feb 2018)

Aravis said:


> This is not today, of course, but Topsham is the sort of place that can look good in any weather:
> 
> View attachment 397601
> 
> ...


...it's OK if you like boats


----------



## JohnClimber (26 Feb 2018)

Waiting for the perfect shot by Johnclimber



Brick works by Johnclimber



2018-02-25_08-48-03 by Johnclimber



2018-02-25_07-59-45 by Johnclimber



2018-02-25_08-00-06 by Johnclimber



IMG_20180225_125143 by Johnclimber


----------



## Mrs M (26 Feb 2018)

The “fattie” waiting patiently for tomorrow


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Feb 2018)

My 60km extended commute home yesterday was in -5. It was ok to start but 40km was into a headwind making it feel colder. My right foot felt like a brick. I will be sticking to 50km rides until it warms up a bit.


----------



## simon.r (27 Feb 2018)

Snow or no snow, the Sainsbury’s shop still needs to be done!


----------



## MossCommuter (27 Feb 2018)

The commute


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2018)

No snow in Topsham...


----------



## plantfit (28 Feb 2018)

Plenty of snow, no one about,clear cycle path,three wheels equals FUN


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Feb 2018)

3 from work today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2018)

As the text states....
Circa 08:30


Yes!! I was running, wearing Inov-8 fell-shoes (X-Talon 212)
And shorts.............................


On the way back home, circa 18:20
Ferry Lane (Stanley)


----------



## biggs682 (1 Mar 2018)

Almost tropical


----------



## Siclo (1 Mar 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (1 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> No snow in Topsham...
> 
> View attachment 397747


Snow in Topsham


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2018)

Oops


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2018)

Another one I took yesterday evening - I rather like the bleakness, in contrast to the previous one where the colour of the phone box stands out (neither has been edited in any way, other than the phone's internal processing).


----------



## Spartak (2 Mar 2018)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (2 Mar 2018)

Also posted elsewhere on CC so apologies if you've already seen it.

Slightly wintery for a ride this morning:


----------



## Datum2 (2 Mar 2018)

Feeble amount of snow in PE28 land but still cold on a bike.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2018)

"My boat in front of a house".

Actually not my boat. It was bought from eBay for £9000 by locals, and they are in the process of completely renovating it. Two years or so so far...


----------



## pawl (2 Mar 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 398093
> Oops






Is that Accy washing machine.He did ask sometime ago if he could use washing up liquid in his washing machine.


----------



## ChrisEyles (2 Mar 2018)

I was suffering serious sledge-envy this morning so took the MTB out for a spin in the afternoon. We don't often get snow in sunny Devon... a shame as it was ace fun!


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2018)

The “fattie” camouflaged by the rocks


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Mar 2018)

Following the path cut by the snowplough at Little Lyth:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2018)

'Hartleys Bridge'
FerryBridge
From 1804, to the mid 1960's (not exactly sure what year), this carried the _'Great North Road' _over the River Aire (better known. perhaps. as the A1)






Then it was bypassed by the dual-carriageway, reinforced concrete bridge............................. now, itself superceded by the mid-2000's new A1, that sweeps to the western side of FerryBridge Power Station, also avoiding the roundabout, at FerryBridge Services, where it intersected the M62


----------



## Mrs M (4 Mar 2018)

My new little friend


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Mar 2018)

10C here now, and I cycled into town in shorts for a swim. The snow is almost gone, if not the memory of it.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> 10C here now, and I cycled into town in shorts for a swim. The snow is almost gone, if not the memory of it.
> 
> View attachment 398540


You went for a swim? Doesn't look deep enough


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> You went for a swim? Doesn't look deep enough



@briantrumpet is only a short person


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Mar 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> You went for a swim? Doesn't look deep enough


I set 'em up, you knock 'em down.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Mar 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @briantrumpet is only a short person


A piccolo trumpet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2018)

This morning, whilst out, I had a look at the new swing-bridge that's in the process of installation over the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
It's from Water Lane, to Calder Row. the row of (ex) Canal company terraces on the other side





The predecessor was a vehicular bridge, but has been chained in the_ 'Canal Open'_ status for quite a few years
I am given to understand there was a legal battle over the vehicular rights over part of Water Lane, as someone claimed ownership
(besides, it wasn't in great condition prior to removal)

The Geograph link shows the previous bridge, & footbridge, which I have used many times, on my XC run to work (pre 'Eastern Relief Road' & forthcoming new housing estate, closing a couple of paths/tracks)
It also has a location map, below the picture
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2935983

From the poster, it looks like the bridge will be locked in the_ 'Canal Closed',_ as the need for a key is stated
Presumably the key will not be removable, unless the bridge is returned to _'Canal Closed' _status?


And, looking down the Canal, towards the road bridge, & the Marina
This is the footbridge that will be closed, when it opens


----------



## JhnBssll (4 Mar 2018)

My Roubaix hit its first thousand miles this morning so we had a bit of a party this evening 






Ok, the wife's on holiday and I got a little bored


----------



## Spartak (5 Mar 2018)




----------



## Thorn Sherpa (5 Mar 2018)

Day with the kids yesterday no cycling so decided on a walk round Sprotborough Falls 












Sprotborough Falls



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 5 Mar 2018


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Mar 2018)

User3094 said:


> Is Trouts still going?


Yup - very much so.


----------



## Datum2 (5 Mar 2018)

Mid afternoon bike ride included part of the perimeter of RAF/USAF Molesworth via a hard surface bridleway. Home to a high security nature reserve by the look of it. I believe they may also be reading Kims il Jongs post here. Anyway its all probably moving to RAF Croughton soon.
The track on the inside is much better but for some reason they wont let you ride on it!






edit- all a bit tangled up


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Mar 2018)

Holy Ghost Alley in Sandwich.


----------



## Alex H (6 Mar 2018)

Sir Henry Percy KG 'Harry Hotspur' 1364 - 1403


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2018)

A newly cleared off (all foliage removed) '_Boot & Shoe Garage_', opposite the old pub of the same name


There looks to be a newly located caravan storage/sales/repair business starting there

This is on the 'old' A1, just by the point where the A63 joins from 'Peckfield Bar'/Leeds
Locals (or A1 travellers) may remember that there was a flyover here, to join the A1-south

How it looked 4 years ago




Surprisingly. Geograph has none of the 'B & S', but this is the location, as it is now (map below picture)
The photographed garage is between the Motel, & the B1222 (on the south-bound side)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1910345


*EDIT @ 20:05

*
1988 map of the area, note flyover marked



An old photograph??
(mid-late 60's?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Mar 2018)

*Second admission of the day*

In a a glass-case inside http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp

Previously there was a 70's Kawasaki in it, a ''Triple' (750, I think?)

Now this beauty is in there
Sorry for reflections


----------



## Biff600 (8 Mar 2018)

Another work-orientated picture..........


----------



## Mojonaut (8 Mar 2018)

Out and about offroad during the Beast from the East, just brilliant.


----------



## Mojonaut (8 Mar 2018)

Datum2 said:


> Mid afternoon bike ride included part of the perimeter of RAF/USAF Molesworth via a hard surface bridleway. Home to a high security nature reserve by the look of it. I believe they may also be reading Kims il Jongs post here. Anyway its all probably moving to RAF Croughton soon.
> The track on the inside is much better but for some reason they wont let you ride on it!



I've done the southern fence reached by going up through Molesworth village, there was a sign pointing to the right, the track was very narrow and lots of overgrowing brambles and rose briars and it came out near the main entrance. When I got home and checked the map that section didn't seem to be bridleway.................... at least I didn't get shot


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2018)

*Pontefract*
Tuesday (sorry!!)
The rear gable of the neglected, ruinous Swales Yard Merchants House
CornMarket
It was the_ 'Counting House'_ pub for a few years
Suspected to date back to the 1400's in parts (& oldest building in Pontefract, after the Church & the Castle)

Liquorice Way end of the building (Swales Yard, to the right)





Seen here in better days; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/234676



_Liquorice Way_ plaque
Pontefract 

On the side of what is now a Tattoo parlour


----------



## Alex H (9 Mar 2018)

National Cycle Route 1, near Warkworth


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2018)

I had a ride over to see my buddy/work-collegue Chris, who's been off work for a while with medical problems

During the visit I took a few pictures in his town

Hillman Avenger, at a garage on ClunterGate



The left-hand shop was a photographers/photography show
It's certainly been closed a while, as the (painted) phone number is '0924'
The '01...' numbers came into being in 1995 (I checked)





The right-hand show was a Tobacconists
It seems as though it's used for something now (storage?), as that window/blind look quite recent, & the door left that way for effect, or to make it look as though there's nothing work breaking in for?


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Mar 2018)

See what I mean...?


----------



## MossCommuter (9 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I had a ride over to see my buddy/work-collegue Chris, who's been off work for a while with medical problems
> 
> During the visit I took a few pictures in his town
> 
> ...


My first car was a Chrysler 1600 Super Estste


----------



## mickle (10 Mar 2018)

Funny how the world turns sometimes. The black Condor we've had for years but although it fits three people in the house no one rides it. Selling it though, requires fresh powdercoat as the original lacquer has yellowed badly and gone sticky. Weird. Anyway, I stripped it down ready for refinishing and that very day I happened across the blue one in the corner of a friend's workshop and purchased it from him for sixty quid. It's a cross bike which will get some extra braze ons to convert it into a tourer. It was as if holding a bare Condor frame magically attracted another one to me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I had a ride over to see my buddy/work-collegue Chris, who's been off work for a while with medical problems


More from the same area

The _'bowing Courtier'_ was the emblem of Melbourne Brewery (of Leeds)


----------



## biggs682 (10 Mar 2018)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Mrs M (10 Mar 2018)

Cute wee Beetle


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2018)

No bike today to put in front of the church: Chew Magna. It looks like the tower is taller than the church is long.


----------



## ChrisEyles (10 Mar 2018)

Here's one from today's outing - a bridleway I'd be seriously impressed if a horse could have navigated! 






More pics from the ride here: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bridleway-bashing.231522/#post-5178594


----------



## Vantage (10 Mar 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 399331
> Cute wee Beetle



If I could ever drive, it'd be a Beetle 
Love'em.


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Mar 2018)

3/3 BAM (bivi (_wild camp_) a month) and 23rd in a row.

A local one in Merseyside















You don't need flat ground with a hammock










Topless


----------



## Datum2 (11 Mar 2018)

Todays ride took me past the former RAF base at Upwood, Cambs. The infrastructure has long been derelict including what I summise is the commanding officers house, a rather large and imposing construction with quite a bit of ground. This is next to a main road for all to see. The whole site is rundown and vandalised so it brought a big smile to my face when I noticed that 2 sows, a boar and some piglets were free ranging in the grounds of this house. Excellent!


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Mar 2018)

We waited to see if the sun would come out.

It did, but not on Severn Beach.






PS, if you go to Severn Beach, even in the height of summer, don't bother to take swimming trunks.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (12 Mar 2018)

The rain just hasn't stopped today 












Rain



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 12 Mar 2018


----------



## biggs682 (13 Mar 2018)

One on this morning's ride taken along the Ridge , Great Doddington.


----------



## Alex H (13 Mar 2018)

What you see from a car..........





and what you see from a bike. The 14th century gatehouse of Hulne Abbey.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Mar 2018)

I was _out & about _around Altofts/Castleford earlier

*1. *Leyland Comet
Possibly 1957 -1960 model
Pottery Street
Castleford
Presumably, belonging to the Fairground families that reside in the yards in the Potteries area?






*2. *1965 Dodge Custom Royale (pink/black)
1960 Studebaker Hawk (bronze)
1964 Ford Galaxie Country Sedan 'Wagon'
Oddly, it's right-hand-drive!!!
Maybe of Belgian/German manufacture?

'Cas-Am Cars'
Methley Road
Castleford







*3. *Ford Capri 2,0S
Rather oddly sized tyres, & an even odder rear-spoiler!
It still appears to have the 'fishnet' Recaro seats in place!!





Rather curiously/co-incidentally all 5 vehicles were less than 100yards from each other!!
The Dodge, & Studebaker, are both for sale
The Galaxie, is (I think) there for restoration


*4. *Co-Operative Society Building
Vickers Street
Castleford
Now flats


----------



## Dave 123 (14 Mar 2018)

My window boxes in work are back on track after the beast from the east battered them


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2018)

_'Newton Abbey_' (as it is named)
Probably a Chapel, or large farm/manor house, that was abandoned?
This is practically all that remains

Viewed from Newton Lane
(on the 'S-bend' by Newton)

Apologies for quality, the camera was trying to focus on the hedge





https://ancientmonuments.uk/108141-fairburn-ings-newton-abbey-moat-ledsham#.Wqk3uEx2vIU


http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2869254
Viewed from the opposite side to me; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/523356


----------



## Alex H (15 Mar 2018)

Warkworth Castle


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Mar 2018)

Pelargonium Mabel Grey. As lemon scented as a lemon scented thing


----------



## Mojonaut (16 Mar 2018)

Got drenched out in the woods yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Mar 2018)

Mine is from yesterday






It's an area of the garden that was all dug up and well disturbed last year when we had the patio extended .


----------



## flake99please (17 Mar 2018)

Portobello taking a hammering from the Easterly wind.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Mar 2018)

One from within the garage


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Mar 2018)

Out this morning before the clouds came and the threat of snow.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2018)

I was supposed to be doing a 200km audax today, but decided not to...


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Mar 2018)

A walk around Wimpole to see my friends


----------



## Mojonaut (18 Mar 2018)

Out in the Mini Beast today.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2018)

Lunchtime for the birds on the Exe - a bit of a frenzy after yesterday's incessant snow here.


----------



## woodbutcher (19 Mar 2018)

Back from the Pyrenees today goodby snow and piste .....


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Mar 2018)

Not the best diversion route


----------



## bruce1530 (19 Mar 2018)

Just as well I wasn’t riding a fat bike. I’d never have got thru that gap..,,


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (19 Mar 2018)

Market place at Doncaster on the way back from work 












Cycle Mural



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 19 Mar 2018


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2018)

Apologies, second one of the day, but I enjoyed some chilled beer tonight at one of the country's best pubs. Fortunately it's just a five-minute ride from home.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Apologies, second one of the day, but I enjoyed some chilled beer tonight at one of the country's best pubs. Fortunately it's just a five-minute ride from home.
> 
> View attachment 400722


Are they all your empties, @briantrumpet? Ps love your photos, keep them coming.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> Are they all your empties, @briantrumpet? Ps love your photos, keep them coming.


Yes, empties, but it wasn't me who drank their contents. I merely helped out a little with another barrel tonight.

In case you're wondering, it's The Bridge Inn at Topsham. Well worth a visit.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes, empties, but it wasn't me who drank their contents. I merely helped out a little with another barrel tonight.
> 
> In case you're wondering, it's The Bridge Inn at Topsham. Well worth a visit.


If I'm ever down that part of the world, will be sure to give it a try. Cheers!

Was curious about the "insurgent country" singer playing there. That is a musical genre that has passed me by....


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2018)

Elysian_Roads said:


> If I'm ever down that part of the world, will be sure to give it a try. Cheers!
> 
> Was curious about the "insurgent country" singer playing there. That is a musical genre that has passed me by....


Occasionally locals Steve Knightley and Phil Beer (aka Show Of Hands) do a gig here... rather amusing, as they can pack the Royal Albert Hall when they choose to play in London.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2018)

Out & about today, just 'pottering' really
'Caleb Crowthers Almhouses'
George Street
Wakefield
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/660612

Built for (chosen) poor who worshipped here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/660615





There's another Crowthers Almshouses in Ackworth, but attributed to a Mary
I have no idea if any family connection?



'Chantry Chapel'
(officially; _Saint Mary On The Bridge_)
One of only 4 remaining Bridge Chapels in the country

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1518305










briantrumpet said:


> Occasionally locals Steve Knightley and Phil Beer (aka Show Of Hands) do a gig here... rather amusing, as they can pack the Royal Albert Hall when they choose to play in London.


I first heard them on the 'Radcliffe & Maconie Show', when they guested during Mark & Stuarts 'Jurassic Coast Walk' (a mixture of live & recorded broadcast)


*EDIT @ 14:54*
I've just checked my old photo-files, & the Ackworth Almshouses are 'Lowthers', not 'Crowthers'
Easy mistake...............


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2018)

More Topsham...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2018)

Just a local 'potter' again, today
Out on the CGR, as I knew I'd be venturing onto tow-paths

After heading out of town, I utilised a very short section of the _'Wakefield Wheel_', from Station Road, to Altofts Hall Road, by heading in a northerly direction here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1405344
Once in Altofts, it was past St Marys Church (where we got married) & a right turn, down Foxholes Lane to the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal

Towpath/Birkwood Lock access road
Looking in opposite direction; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/509906




Birkwood Lock




A substantial stone-constructed culvert that runs under Canal, adjacent to the Birkwood Road bridge, over the Canal
Under this parapet; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1843521




Birkwood Road Bridge
My commute-route to work crosses it
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1401303



A marker stone by the bridge
I'm not sure what the '29' signifies




The two Aquaducts
The bow-bridge is the older, & dates to 1839
Grade 1 listing too
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/827597
https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101261690-stanley-ferry-aqueduct-normanton


----------



## Mojonaut (21 Mar 2018)

Out on the roadie, first springlike day for a while, still a nasty old wind but lovely to see blue skies and mostly unbroken sunshine.

BT's Morborne Hill radio mast (the concrete one) that's a separate lattice tower behind it. (Cambridgeshire).


----------



## Mojonaut (21 Mar 2018)

Same ride as tower photo above, along the way I met Mike Dooley out near Lutton and The Giddings (Cambs), rode alongside and had a chat, found he was cycling from Middlesbrough to Australia!

He has a Facebook page for anyone interested in his progress.

https://www.facebook.com/Wheres-Dools-2000063056702458/


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Mar 2018)

Whitstable harbour today.






A narrow alley. 






Apparently they don't sell beer....


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Mar 2018)

Don't look now, but I think it might be spring at last....


----------



## Siclo (22 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A marker stone by the bridge
> I'm not sure what the '29' signifies



It's not the bridge number because it's Altofts Bridge, Number 3, more info here, more likely to be a distance marker, I'm guessing to the Ouse at Goole


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2018)

Siclo said:


> It's not the bridge number because it's Altofts Bridge, Number 3, more info here, more likely to be a distance marker, I'm guessing to the Ouse at Goole


I did look later, in the evening, after that

Yes it is a milestone, as evidenced by this 25" OS map, from 1908
Marked in the standard way as *'M.S' *(north of the over-bridge)
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.7051&lon=-1.4619&layers=168&b=1

In that case, it will be to Goole, as that was the destination of the _A&C N_
I grew up not that far from the Canal. & can remember seeing the 'Tom Puddings' on the Canal, but in limited numbers, & Hargreaves barges moving sand/gravel along it


----------



## Spartak (22 Mar 2018)




----------



## Alex H (23 Mar 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Mar 2018)

In the grounds of (ex RAF) Church Fenton, this morning

(we were officially there)


----------



## Salty seadog (24 Mar 2018)

Someone likes the birds.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Mar 2018)

"My trumpet in front of a Messiah". 

In Exeter Cathedral.

I've lost count of how many times I've played this. I've even lost count of how many times I've played it in Exeter Cathedral...


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2018)

You're doing it wrong.....


----------



## Alex H (25 Mar 2018)

Went to Low Newton by Sea on the tandem today. As it's a dead end , we didn't bother going down the hill 

Castle in the distance is Dunstanborough.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2018)

Trainspotting...


----------



## Salty seadog (25 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Trainspotting...
> 
> View attachment 401478



Too easy.....


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Trainspotting...
> 
> View attachment 401478


We did the Gunnislake line today as well - great fun, not least because I reckon it must be one of the slowest trains in the UK - mostly between 10 & 20mph, I reckon, and two unmanned/ungated level crossings where the train has to stop and toot its horn before proceeding. There's also the splendid viaduct at Calstock.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2018)

The Cruck-Framed Market, at Penistone

A marvellous structure


----------



## Mojonaut (25 Mar 2018)

Making the most of the good weather with a local 30 miler on the fatty, found several of these guys modified for running on railway tracks, being used for some local line upgrades.


----------



## grecinos (26 Mar 2018)

This squirrel jumped out of nowhere during Friday's ride. It never had a chance. Went right under me, getting squashed by my rear wheel. I looked back, but it didn't appear to be moving. R.I.P.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (26 Mar 2018)

grecinos said:


> This squirrel jumped out of nowhere during Friday's ride. It never had a chance. Went right under me, getting squashed by my rear wheel. I looked back, but it didn't appear to be moving. R.I.P.
> 
> View attachment 401591


Seems wrong to like the post, but I know what you mean about them coming from nowhere. Had a recent near miss on a cycle path, luckily both of us escaped injury!


----------



## jowwy (26 Mar 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2018)

Teigmouth this morning


----------



## wonderloaf (26 Mar 2018)

Follow the Bear....


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Mar 2018)

First time in absolutely ages we've had dry-ish roads so took the "best" bike out for its first trip of the year, a quick 20 miler up the Lowman valley in mid-Devon. 









I'd almost forgotten just how much I *love* this bike!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Mar 2018)

Red Hall
Wrenthorpe
One of the gems of the area, sadly 'surrounded' by a new housing estate, a bypass, and a retail park
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....wrenthorpe-and-outwood-west-ward#.Wrj1vExFzIU
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/31073







Presumably the owner, of this house, is a Terry Pratchett aficionado?
Isn't that where Rhys Rhyssson is from?
A new house, built, at Carr Gate, where the Wakefield area Driving Test centre was


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Mar 2018)

The big front door at work


----------



## Salty seadog (26 Mar 2018)

Big ducks round here....


----------



## Mrs M (26 Mar 2018)

grecinos said:


> This squirrel jumped out of nowhere during Friday's ride. It never had a chance. Went right under me, getting squashed by my rear wheel. I looked back, but it didn't appear to be moving. R.I.P.
> 
> View attachment 401591


Poor wee squirrel


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A new house, built, at Carr Gate, where the Wakefield area Driving Test centre was
> View attachment 401630


Is that near Llareggub?


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2018)

ChrisEyles said:


> First time in absolutely ages we've had dry-ish roads so took the "best" bike out for its first trip of the year, a quick 20 miler up the Lowman valley in mid-Devon.
> 
> View attachment 401626
> View attachment 401627
> ...


That's a nice valley too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Is that near Llareggub?



Twinned with.................


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Mar 2018)

Topsham's magic lantern show


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Mar 2018)

An inviting Exmoor road, in Lorna Doone country - I hope I'll be on the bike rather than in the car next time.


----------



## Dark46 (29 Mar 2018)

Sunrise and Nelson, New Zealand


----------



## dickyknees (29 Mar 2018)

North and South Stacks today.


----------



## Salty seadog (29 Mar 2018)

Pet cemetery near me seems popular. This is about a third of it.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Mar 2018)

Not quite sure if this works, but it's the only one I took today, as it tiddled down most of the day...


----------



## Dark46 (30 Mar 2018)

Better one of tail on dslr. Sperm Whale near Kiakoura. New Zealand.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2018)

One from our front garden and a bit of rain


----------



## Mojonaut (30 Mar 2018)

A short trip round the local fields on the fatty, got home just as a hail shower hit, not usually that lucky. Brief stop at Sywell thought there might be an event on being Easter but it was business as usual by the looks of it.







Hawker Hunter and below it a Canberra cockpit section.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Mar 2018)

Aaaand... snow again in Devon, at Sidmouth now... crazy.


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (31 Mar 2018)

No snow here just lots of rain! The path and road are just one big puddle












More rain!



__ Thorn Sherpa
__ 31 Mar 2018


----------



## Dave 123 (31 Mar 2018)

No snow in view here, but once at the top I could see snow in distant Snowdonia.


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Mar 2018)

This warning sign has been here for about 40 years although a couple of replacements.


----------



## Tin Pot (31 Mar 2018)

Spotted this Raleigh singlespeed beauty today - the solid metal (non-cable) brakes still function, can’t speak for the rest!


----------



## Alex H (1 Apr 2018)

The Easter crowds at the beach at Low Newton by Sea


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2018)

The snow didn't last, unlike my pesky virus. Still, trying to beat the bug with some cycling and fresh air...


----------



## jefmcg (1 Apr 2018)

True, dat. 




Tide was still coming in fast.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2018)

@Mojonaut show on tomorrow at Sywell


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Apr 2018)

Just catching up





This morning





The Beatles





Time for a close up





Candid shot





Rat thing





Elsbeth


----------



## TyrannosaurusTreks (2 Apr 2018)

Managed to get a couple hrs in yesterday before the down pour


----------



## Salty seadog (2 Apr 2018)

Toll bridge in Sandwich, not often this is opened.


----------



## mickle (2 Apr 2018)

Ignoring the expensive kiln dried logs which are now sopping. Ignoring the new shed with temporary plastic sheeting because it's too wet to felt. Ignoring the inner tube museum which hasn't had a new exhibit for over a year and ignoring the 1935 tandem I just bought which really shouldn't be out in the rain, but there's no room left in the garage or the aforementioned new shed. The Marin. I'm doing a frame swap. My recently completed SMIDSY bike turned out to have such piss poor clearance that it wouldn't accept a 28c tyre and a mudguard. It got clogged up with SALT recently FFS. So this old Kentfield has a butted chromoly frame, slightly longer base and tt and enough clearance to take a fender and a 35c tyre. Yay. I need to add some braze-ons for low rider and bottle cages and I'll have myself a super duty tourer!




Smidsy:


----------



## flake99please (2 Apr 2018)

Edinburgh airport


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Apr 2018)

I'm working in sunny Sidmouth every night this week.


----------



## Dave 123 (3 Apr 2018)

Lettuce leaves Basil fresh from the propagator


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2018)

Bank holiday bliss.........zero cars, dogs or walkers


----------



## Mojonaut (3 Apr 2018)

Met the Ditch Monster on todays mudfest field ride.


----------



## Trigger369 (3 Apr 2018)

Visiting ma bro over Easter.


----------



## midlife (3 Apr 2018)

jowwy said:


> Bank holiday bliss.........zero cars, dogs or walkers
> 
> View attachment 402817



Just out of curiosity where is that? Looks like near Lancaster.


----------



## jowwy (3 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity where is that? Looks like near Lancaster.


Mon and brec canal, south wales


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Apr 2018)

Sidmouth was rather sunnier tonight. Some crumbly cliffs...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2018)

Have a piece of cake






Homemade of course


----------



## Dark46 (4 Apr 2018)

Is it a Welsh Chess set or Kiwi set.? Both lands have far too many sheep!!


----------



## Spartak (5 Apr 2018)

Lunch.....


----------



## woodbutcher (5 Apr 2018)

Plagerising L.C. again l fear ...
“O mussels" said woodbutcher,
“You’ve had a pleasant run!
Shall we be trotting home again?”
But answer came there none--
And this was scarcely odd, because
They’d eaten every one.


----------



## Alex H (5 Apr 2018)

The river Aln just before Alnmouth


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2018)

It's nice when you try out a different route, and you end up with a view like this:


----------



## Dark46 (6 Apr 2018)

Overlooking Wellington Cable car(That's what they call it)


----------



## graham bowers (6 Apr 2018)

Wall, Staffs.


----------



## flake99please (6 Apr 2018)

Pentland hills from the A702 (Castlelaw Hill).





2 hours later...


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Apr 2018)

Camellia Lavinia Maggii


----------



## Elysian_Roads (6 Apr 2018)

Poster advertising an upcoming festival. What bemused me was the fact Gary Barlow had sold out, but Noel Gallagher and Elvis Costello hadn't.....


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2018)

I went down to East Midlands Airport today, to pick wife & daughter up, after a 'girls week away'

I set off early, as I had a couple of things in mind
I did have plans to visit the AeroPark, by the runway, but it's seemingly not open on Fridays 1. 
(they have a Vulcan, a Lightning, a Nimrod, & a Buccaneer, amongst others)

So............... I ended up driving a loop, & had a look at the Swarkestone Causeway

It dates back to the 13th Century (the actual bridge is 1850's)
The Causeway had been widened, & is the longest bridge in the Country


From Wikipedia....................
In 1745, Swarkestone Bridge was the southernmost point of Bonny Prince Charlie's advance on London, in his attempt to claim the British throne.[1] Finding no reports of support from the south, they turned back to Derby and then retreated to Scotland and their final defeat at the Battle of Culloden.[2]









https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swarkestone_Bridge
http://www.historyanorak.co.uk/history/TheNewHistoryanorak/archaeological/sites_swarkstone.html

1. Yes, I know there's the Car museum there, but it's mainly F1, by the looks of it, which more sinks my boat, than floats it!!!
Granted, there's the military side ,& the BRM/Vanwalls, that's the plus side


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2018)

Sunrise along the A14 this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Apr 2018)

Between today's two shows, and a quick stroll on Sidmouth beach


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2018)

A proper crankset


----------



## Alex H (8 Apr 2018)

A couple of new friends from a walk along the beach at Beadnell Bay


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2018)

A short local bimble today
Wasn't out overly long, as it's daughters 17th today

A sign, as you ride down to the Altofts - Castleford Cycle-Track, by the Lafarge Concrete Plant
(by Wakefield Europort)
The A-C heads off, to the right. on the corner
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3856459




Further along, after last weeks heavy rain, & the silt left
The next sector was interesting on slicks, without slowing down
(no, I didn't fall off/have to put a foot down..... all those years of CX racing)





One of three architecturally (very) important buildings in the Castleford area
(now) 'Three Lane Ends Business Centre'
By Oliver Hill, probably best known the North, for his gorgeous Midland Hotel at Morecambe

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oliver_Hill_(architect)
https://c20society.org.uk/botm/three-lane-ends-infants-school-castleford-yorkshire/






The others, being '_Voysey Row_', & _The 'Rising Sun'_ (not far from jct 30/M62)
CFA Voysey - which are still visited by group of architecture students, from Universities


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2018)

And another
it was actually in the yard of a wet-fish supplier, in Castleford, & I only saw it by chance


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Apr 2018)

Hard to believe it was nearly 4 years ago!


----------



## Dark46 (8 Apr 2018)

Bending prop


----------



## Leaway2 (9 Apr 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Bending prop
> View attachment 403576


Fokker 50?


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2018)

I'm back in my French mountains, though someone's nicked the sun...


----------



## TeeShot (9 Apr 2018)

Flapjack, Ice cream and coffee. Highly recommended. 
Great Budworth ice cream farm today


----------



## midlife (9 Apr 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Bending prop
> View attachment 403576



Learn something new every day 

https://www.eaa.org/en/eaa/eaa-news...-bent-propeller-or-just-a-trick-of-the-camera


----------



## woodbutcher (9 Apr 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Plagerising L.C. again l fear ...
> “O mussels" said woodbutcher,
> “You’ve had a pleasant run!
> Shall we be trotting home again?”
> ...


hello Katherine


----------



## biggs682 (10 Apr 2018)

Rhubarb coming on nicely


----------



## Alex H (10 Apr 2018)

Edlingham Castle


----------



## flake99please (10 Apr 2018)

A well deserved hot chocolate.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2018)

A marsh harrier, near Recoubeau, having its plumage rearranged by the wind...


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Apr 2018)

I had an urgent call in work from the Porters Lodge. A rat or a horse or a bear was trying to get through a window..... I went armed with a stick, bucket and empty compost bag.
The water vole meekly got in the bucket and we took him to the river. I was expecting him to flee but he must have been starving


----------



## Dark46 (11 Apr 2018)

@Leaway2 Bombardier


----------



## mickle (11 Apr 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

One cup or two


----------



## biggs682 (11 Apr 2018)

Pudding


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Apr 2018)

Escoulin, with its fantasy ruins on one side, and fantasy hilltop chapel the other


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2018)

Today, whilst in Bramham
(on the old _'Great North Road_' route)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214346792935966&set=ms.c.eJxNysENwAAIAsCNGhCFuv9ifTXxezmi2GrnnZ5J9uEv25IBHqnVrH1PYrCOmDL6nikapQ~_N~%3BhWP.bps.a.10214336261072676.1073741886.1601508436&type=3&theater




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214346785455779&set=ms.c.eJxNysENwAAIAsCNGhCFuv9ifTXxezmi2GrnnZ5J9uEv25IBHqnVrH1PYrCOmDL6nikapQ~_N~%3BhWP.bps.a.10214336261072676.1073741886.1601508436&type=3&theater


https://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101393137-old-fox-cottage-bramham-cum-oglethorpe


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2018)

I gather it's quite balmy back in Devon... meanwhile here at home no.2 we had fresh overnight snow on the mountain:


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

Looking out over Clifton gorge


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Looking out over Clifton gorge
> 
> View attachment 403948




that should be behind spoiler tags; I hate heights


----------



## biggs682 (12 Apr 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> that should be behind spoiler tags; I hate heights


 sorry


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2018)

I noticed it yesterday morning, on the way home, with daughter, after her Hospital appointment (wasn't able to stop though)
So, I did on my ride home from work, this afternoon




It's the white section of road, & this was at the northerly end, at the junction with Ferry Lane
http://www.cbrd.co.uk/road-schemes/wakefield-eastern-relief-road/

*Who?*
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-40976974
http://www.wakefieldfhs.org.uk/Nelly Spindler.htm


----------



## Spartak (12 Apr 2018)

Street art at Montpelier Station ..


----------



## MossCommuter (12 Apr 2018)

Spartak said:


> Street art at Montpelier Station ..
> 
> View attachment 403979


I liked this wall art but only after looking at it _very_ carefully

Yes, I know where the politics thread is >>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2018)

With this one of Saillans and les Trois Becs, I could almost pretend it feels like spring here.

It doesn't.


----------



## gaijintendo (13 Apr 2018)

I thought his was some extreme traffic calming measure, but it's a Fire Path...


----------



## woodbutcher (13 Apr 2018)

Our cherry tree, Spring has finally sprung !!


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Apr 2018)

Still precious little sun here, but at least the clouds put on a good show today.


----------



## Alex H (14 Apr 2018)

The coble used by Grace Darling and her father, in the rescue of survivors from the wreck of the Forfarshire .


----------



## Spokesmann (14 Apr 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2018)

Numbers 1, & 2, 'The Palace'
(as the glass above the front doors states)
Aire Street 
Knottingley

Logic dictated, by the name, & the facade, that it was built as a Cinema, or 'dance hall'
Then I had a look when I got home/changed
http://cinematreasures.org/theaters/47951


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2018)

Almost spring...


----------



## Salty seadog (14 Apr 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Apr 2018)

That's almost as odd, as the boat that used to be in Leeds, up by the University 



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213752352715332&set=a.10205511838227620.1073741854.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2018)

On the former Letterkenny to Burtonport Railway line



ne.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Apr 2018)

The sun was coming up in the distance


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2018)

Spring sprangded good & proper here today. Here's Pontaix


----------



## Mojonaut (15 Apr 2018)

Out near Thurleigh Beds.


----------



## Datum2 (15 Apr 2018)

A sign post nest?





Beyton, Rougham and Hesset are snugly tucked into this tightly clipped coniferous hedge.


----------



## grecinos (16 Apr 2018)

I saw this tractor up the road...





It was going just the right speed, so I caught up to it and stayed in its draft for about 4 or 5 miles. Fun stuff


----------



## plantfit (16 Apr 2018)

At the Mini meet yesterday,Brayford pool Lincoln


----------



## Arjimlad (16 Apr 2018)

Just feeling very fortunate to be able to cycle to work on days like this, and to extend my route to ten miles, including some country lanes.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2018)

This'll do: the Drôme valley, from near col de Pennes:


----------



## MossCommuter (16 Apr 2018)

This fella was singing in the hedgerow; I was stood a metre away but he wasn't at all distracted by me. Spring time. Horny I suppose...

Te, te, teerrr, te, te te too

I have no idea what he is but I enjoyed his singing.


----------



## Mojonaut (18 Apr 2018)

Unseasonal temperatures so a first T-Shirt n shorts ride of the year (for me at least), a lot of these pink fields around, looks like grass, suspect it has been sprayed to kill it off quickly so it can be plowed in? Anyone know about such things?


----------



## Tony Raynor (19 Apr 2018)

Gentle ride around Sunk Island, beautiful long tree lined road.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2018)

Tony Raynor said:


> View attachment 404968
> View attachment 404969
> Gentle ride around Sunk Island, beautiful long tree lined road.



looks an ideal cycling area


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Apr 2018)

Tony Raynor said:


> Gentle ride around Sunk Island, beautiful long tree lined road.


That looks a lot like a bridge! Get over to the Cycling Photo Challenge:

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cycling-photo-challenge-the-current-challenge.187127/


----------



## Leaway2 (19 Apr 2018)

Tony Raynor said:


> beautiful long tree lined road.


It looks like the opening credits of secret army.


----------



## beastie (19 Apr 2018)

Finally...... sunshine!


----------



## MossCommuter (19 Apr 2018)

Subway butty in the Sunshine


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2018)

The old road-sign. on the 'Black Swan junction'
The road originally was a 'T-junction here. but is now a crossroads


There was also a 'White Swan' pub next door to it, but that's now a CCTV/Hi-Fi repair business
Seen here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363089




How it looked, date unknown
That's a Bedford CA van, which came into production about 1954(?)





And, a gate that's been in-situ, for a lot of years, & I pass a lot, but have never photographed before for some odd reason
Surprisingly, the gate's not on GeoGraph, but is about 100yards closer to the M62, than this Fish shop
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4321554


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Apr 2018)

biggs682 said:


> looks an ideal cycling area


Nah, this is an ideal cycling area


----------



## tyred (19 Apr 2018)

Watching the sun set behind the Derryveagh mountains earlier this evening. I don't think I have ever saw a more glorious sunset. My humble camera equipment couldn't do it justice.


----------



## Elysian_Roads (19 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> How it looked, date unknown
> That's a Bedford CA van, which came into production about 1954(?)


The car in the front looks like a Hillman Minx. If it is a series II, then apparently they were produced from 1957.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Apr 2018)

Don't think they're family. 





Cool cruiser .





Fun in the sun.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Apr 2018)




----------



## midlife (21 Apr 2018)

beastie said:


> View attachment 404987
> Finally...... sunshine!



Looks very quiet and peaceful, is it near Penrith?


----------



## swee'pea99 (21 Apr 2018)

[QUOTE 5220338, member: 9609"]is that now ? just noticing the rape starting to flower, we're quite a few weeks behind[/QUOTE]
Yesterday. We're in the Norfolk Broads and there's rape everywhere.


----------



## beastie (21 Apr 2018)

midlife said:


> Looks very quiet and peaceful, is it near Penrith?


About 15 miles South of Penrith. 
The if you ride up towards Haweswater dam take the private access road on the left just before said dam.


----------



## Bryony (21 Apr 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (21 Apr 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Apr 2018)

Seen whilst going to pick daughter up from boyfriends, slightly earlier this evening


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214413076793021&set=a.10212123015342916.1073741877.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## MossCommuter (21 Apr 2018)

Bryony said:


> View attachment 405277


Magnificent!


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Apr 2018)

Bryony said:


> View attachment 405277


Reminds me of this, taken on the Isle of Islay a couple of years back...


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Apr 2018)

A few more from our weekend away in the Broads...


----------



## gaijintendo (22 Apr 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> A few more from our weekend away in the Broads...
> ...
> View attachment 405460


I live that one. Reminds me of myself: knackered but still functional.


----------



## Spartak (22 Apr 2018)

Discovering new bridlepaths .....


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2018)

The Devon summer bike went for its first spin of the year.


----------



## Bryony (22 Apr 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> Reminds me of this, taken on the Isle of Islay a couple of years back...
> 
> View attachment 405454


That’s a great photo!


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Apr 2018)

Bryony said:


> That’s a great photo!


Thanks!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2018)

Spartak said:


> Discovering new bridlepaths .....
> 
> View attachment 405530



Was it an old branch line, that trees are encroaching on, or a resurfaced hollow-way?


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Apr 2018)

Spartak said:


> Discovering new bridlepaths .....
> 
> View attachment 405530


There's a path just like that near my in-laws', going up a local hill called Cadbury Hill, which once had a stone age settlement on the top. Every time you go up you can feel history all around you...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> There's a path just like that near my in-laws', going up a local hill called Cadbury Hill, which once had a stone age settlement on the top. Every time you go up you can feel history all around you...


Near Halifax, there's the_ 'Magna Via'_, which was the medieval route to the Manorial Courts in Wakefield, that's a magnificent survivor, if restored, & it leads into another hollow-way, called _'Dark Lane'
_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/841842
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/843083
https://ancientmonuments.uk/104007-magna-via-hipperholme-and-lightcliffe-ward#.Wt2xyExFzIU
https://jumadesign.co.uk/milestonesite/Halifax.html


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 Apr 2018)

One more from Norfolk - three hatted ladies behind a breakwater:







Made oi laff.


----------



## Alex H (23 Apr 2018)

Another crowded Northumberland beach (I did have to wait a minute to allow the only person to get out of shot)

Druridge Bay


----------



## slowwww (23 Apr 2018)

Bryony said:


> View attachment 405277



Just viewing the green and deciding what club to play from the bunker?


----------



## jowwy (24 Apr 2018)

The setting of the sun over porto mogan, gran canaria

Picture taken from mogan hotel and beach club


----------



## Biff600 (24 Apr 2018)

From Saturday's ride (on the treader, not the rattler !)


----------



## jowwy (24 Apr 2018)

Last weeks view


----------



## Tony Raynor (24 Apr 2018)

Tonight’s view of Lenzburg castle from the hotel balcony.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2018)

Woodbury Castle. A friend of mine bumped into a couple who had driven some distance to see "Woodbury Castle", thinking it was some impressive structure from the Middle Ages, complaining that it wasn't a real castle. Well, it's a very impressive Iron Age fort, which has recently had quite a bit of work done on it clearing undergrowth etc. It's got some good views too, roundabout.


----------



## Alex H (25 Apr 2018)

Warkworth Castle (again ) but with flowers!  (5 weeks since the last photo)


----------



## Jenkins (25 Apr 2018)

Felixstowe seafront, shortly after a cloudburst....


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Apr 2018)

Last nights mammatus clouds


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Apr 2018)

7 miles to the big purple, singing, Dinosaur





Plus, a rather h-u-g-e pothole, on Kirkthorpe Lane, Heath
That's one of the big motorway cones, that was roughly 4" under the surface to the top-face of the base!

Here; just behind the photographer & over his right shoulder
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2072507


----------



## swee'pea99 (27 Apr 2018)

*sigh*


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Apr 2018)

Rehearsing for a big concert tomorrow in Exeter Cathedral


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Apr 2018)

After a 7 hour arduous journey, a bit of Wembury beach to soothe the soul


----------



## tyred (27 Apr 2018)

Mt. Errigal (~2,500 feet). As you can see the traffic was terrible.


----------



## Welsh wheels (28 Apr 2018)

Bwlch mountain road looking down towards Treorchy


----------



## simon.r (28 Apr 2018)

I can honestly say that I've never seen this one of these on my local cycle-paths before today


----------



## midlife (28 Apr 2018)

simon.r said:


> I can honestly say that I've never seen this one of these on my local cycle-paths before today
> 
> View attachment 406343



Has somebody died and the police drawn around them in white?


----------



## Alex H (28 Apr 2018)

simon.r said:


> I can honestly say that I've never seen this one of these on my local cycle-paths before today
> 
> View attachment 406343



Has the circus come to town? (a small one,anyway)


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2018)

Simplex spring bottle cage






Been hunting this for a while now , so glad I found it this morning in my garage.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2018)

City Centre car-show in Wakefield today
I rode in, after finishing work @ 14:15

 

Any clues??



Phil Coulson's in town?



I liked this F100


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> City Centre car-show in Wakefield today
> I rode in, after finishing work @ 14:15
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not seeing any photos.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm not seeing any photos.


Odd, all public, & the 'Media' link should work A-Okay 

Still, here's the originals & extras

This sounded _so goo_d, with open headers






I think a Delahaye, but stand to be corrected



'Lola'?
















The Mirth-Mobile;




On a VW van


----------



## Alex H (30 Apr 2018)

Hare checking out the building works


----------



## Salty seadog (30 Apr 2018)

The driver of this van stood by my car in the shelter of a building for 2-3 minutes before making a run to it and getting in. He timed it well, the waves were smashing over the sea wall every few seconds .


----------



## Dave 123 (30 Apr 2018)

Queen’s Road, Cambridge


----------



## rualexander (30 Apr 2018)

Trial packing of new Sonder Frontier ahead of three week holiday in the Scottish highlands in three weeks time.


----------



## dickyknees (30 Apr 2018)

Trying to capture the spring arrivals feeding today.


----------



## Salty seadog (1 May 2018)

Loud and proud....


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 May 2018)

jowwy said:


> View attachment 405742
> 
> The setting of the sun over porto mogan, gran canaria
> 
> Picture taken from mogan hotel and beach club



I had the best tomato salad ever there, it was a little less built up back then, nearly 20 years ago now...

edit: that makes me feel old


----------



## jowwy (1 May 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> I had the best tomato salad ever there, it was a little less built up back then, nearly 20 years ago now...
> 
> edit: that makes me feel old


24yrs ago was the 1st time i went. It was defo less built up then


----------



## Tin Pot (1 May 2018)

Don’t think I uploaded this yet. Apart from my avatar. Love it


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2018)

From a few weeks ago, sorry
Royal Armouries, Leeds

What the skies would look like, when the Archers fired their Long-Bows


----------



## Dark46 (2 May 2018)




----------



## midlife (2 May 2018)

Dark46 said:


> View attachment 407039



Is that a C17 from a funny angle?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2018)

My phone this morning
Both staff, & patients..................


----------



## Dark46 (3 May 2018)

midlife said:


> Is that a C17 from a funny angle?


Flew over at the Australian Grand Prix in Melbourne.


----------



## Dark46 (3 May 2018)




----------



## Spokesmann (3 May 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 May 2018)

Ackworth Moortop

On the roundabout, where the A638 (Wakefield - Doncaster) & A628 (Barnsley - Pontefract) roads intersect






Up Pontefract Road at High Ackworth, near the Market Cross



My daughter attended the School that provided the Union Jack shorted rider


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 May 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2018)

The 3 R's according to biggs682


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 May 2018)




----------



## Spartak (4 May 2018)

Taken on this mornings early commute....


----------



## RegG (4 May 2018)

Taking a break during yesterdays ride and enjoying the view (and the sun!).


----------



## Vantage (4 May 2018)

Mum always said I had a face like the back of a bus.


----------



## Nigel182 (4 May 2018)

Today's first Trip out on the MTB attempting to get it set up.....seemed to go well depending on how my Knees,Calves, and Hands feel tomorey !!!!!





all in all a good day at the Gravesend CycloPark.


----------



## NorthernDave (4 May 2018)

The quiet before the storm...




Thorner, pre-race today


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 May 2018)




----------



## Alex H (4 May 2018)

Fallen Tree Art - Cragside


----------



## Salty seadog (4 May 2018)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 May 2018)

Rode into mid Wales today so a couple of sheepish pictures:


----------



## Dark46 (5 May 2018)

Sperm Whale. Not sure if I have already posted it lol. Old age hmm.


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2018)

Nearly ouch


----------



## swee'pea99 (5 May 2018)




----------



## Alex H (5 May 2018)




----------



## Salty seadog (5 May 2018)

Resistance training.. ...?






Is not a great pic, I caught up with this lady, got the camera ready but she turned off and I got this as I flew straight on. If it's not clear to you that's a purple balloon she's dragging behind her.


----------



## ChrisEyles (5 May 2018)

Went out for a cracking ride on Dartmoor last week. One of my favourite landscapes in the world


----------



## briantrumpet (5 May 2018)

Exmuff...


----------



## NorthernDave (5 May 2018)

Reflective


----------



## Jenkins (5 May 2018)

This just about sums up the colours of Suffolk on today's ride - Blue skies, yellow fields and grren grass


----------



## grecinos (6 May 2018)

Last weekend's ride. Out in the country, here in California. Required the ascension of an H.C. climb. Rewarded by the wonderful view.


----------



## Alembicbassman (6 May 2018)

25 mile round trip to to Doncaster airport with a stop to take some pics.


----------



## Dave 123 (6 May 2018)

This was inevitable really...




He only released her when I said I needed her to ride the tandem!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 May 2018)

A splendid 140 miles on the bike today, around Devon & Somerset, including Exmoor & the Quantocks.


----------



## biggs682 (7 May 2018)

Car boot haul


----------



## Alex H (7 May 2018)

More Tree Sculpture from Cragside (by the same artist as the head up there ^)


----------



## plantfit (8 May 2018)

After my trike ride this morning I decided to start my restored stationary engines








Set them to nice slow tickover


----------



## Tizme (8 May 2018)

For some reason this tickled me:




And I found this halfway up a hill at Downhead, Somerset:




Unfortunately it wasn't working.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2018)

Taken for elsewhere...

What a hoarder I am!!



That said, there's some copies of 'Street Machine' & 'Custom Car', dating back even further!!

Such as this one. 

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3835206290942&set=a.1960142975531.2109736.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## Mistyscot (9 May 2018)

At Bawdsey Quay


----------



## plantfit (9 May 2018)

My ride today was passed the Beckingham ranges (Notts/Lincs border)





And some strange balls on the electric wires between Fenton and Stubton (Notts/Lincs border)


----------



## simon.r (9 May 2018)

We have very, very few good quality cycle lanes in Nottingham. But at least the ones we do have provide handy parking spaces for lorries


----------



## simon.r (9 May 2018)

I fear that a standard, middle aged man, close crop haircut is not too distant. Until it happens I’ll enjoy the helmet hair!


----------



## Welsh wheels (9 May 2018)

The Brecon Beacons


----------



## mickle (9 May 2018)




----------



## simon.r (9 May 2018)

Mistyscot said:


> At Bawdsey Quay
> View attachment 408385





simon.r said:


> I fear that a standard, middle aged man, close crop haircut is not too distant. Until it happens I’ll enjoy the helmet hair!
> 
> View attachment 408421



Am I imagining iit, or did there used to be a ‘Show us what you look like” thread?

Can anyone with better searching abilities than me find it and post a link?


----------



## Mojonaut (10 May 2018)

A few pics from Hols in Jura France, 8 days of trails and woods challenging climbs but worth it for the views.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 May 2018)

It looks like budget cuts are hitting the Bay City Police Department too, as Starsksy's had to trade in the Gran Torino


----------



## Arjimlad (10 May 2018)

Just a lovely commute today..ten miles, gorgeous weather.


----------



## Alex H (10 May 2018)

WW2 Beehive pillbox near Embleton on NCN Route 1 (coastal path option )


----------



## booze and cake (10 May 2018)

Pagoda in Victoria Park


----------



## Arjimlad (10 May 2018)

plantfit said:


> My ride today was passed the Beckingham ranges (Notts/Lincs border)
> 
> 
> View attachment 408402
> ...



I think those keep the line afloat when the road floods.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 May 2018)

simon.r said:


> Am I imagining iit, or did there used to be a ‘Show us what you look like” thread?
> 
> Can anyone with better searching abilities than me find it and post a link?


You aren't imagining anything, there have been a couple. I think this is the one that was most recently active: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/what-do-you-look-like.52378/page-64


----------



## Vantage (10 May 2018)

Out with Tara today.


----------



## TeeShot (10 May 2018)

A busy Rochdale canal, taken from the bridge where it joins the Bridgewater canal in Manchester today


----------



## Arjimlad (10 May 2018)

This felt a little too close for comfort on the way home


----------



## briantrumpet (10 May 2018)

Back to Topsham


----------



## Alex H (12 May 2018)

Mutant Bluebell


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2018)

A church and railings, but no bike 

But it's worth it: the excellent St George's Church in Tiverton, built "beginning 1714-1716 to the designs of John James, the designer of St George, Hanover Square. Completed 1727-1733 after a period of use as a warehouse". Grade 1 listed, and, according to the listing "This is the best C18 church in Devon which compares well to the best examples of the period elsewhere in the country. It was begun, according to Pevsner, with a view to accommodating dissenters in Tiverton. Externally and internally it is very urbane and, as Pevsner states, it has a 'harmonious interior little disturbed by later alterations'."


----------



## Alex H (13 May 2018)




----------



## swee'pea99 (13 May 2018)

A 'Dryad's Saddle', apparently... from the heath this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (13 May 2018)

Garden is looking all spring like..


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2018)

There's only one way to get to a gig:


----------



## pogey (13 May 2018)

Way upstate NY thus a.m.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2018)

*The 'War Horse'*
LINPAC Crossroads
_Mill Pond Meadow _
Featherstone 
A645, between Wakefield & Pontefract

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...ure-rides-200-miles-to-featherstone-1-9131680






View: https://www.facebook.com/BBCLookNorthYorkshire/videos/10156366524309626/?hc_location=ufi



_*Sharlston Hall*_
Sharlston Common
About a mile west of the Horse. but off the main road
Various additions made to it, since it was originally built, circa 1450

Location; (A645) is the red road, at top corner'
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2119743


----------



## Vantage (14 May 2018)

When it rains it pours. Prescription lenses and cost a bloody fortune. 10 miles to go with particularly blurry vision. Not a happy bunny. 





Gotta sort this first.


Once again the bike stopped dead on a small bump and plummeted me off.
Getting pissed off with this carry on.


----------



## Alex H (14 May 2018)

That yellow stuff really attracts the flies.


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 May 2018)

From my ride this evening 

Jeffrys hill near longridge 

What a view, all the way to Blackpool


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2018)

Found this Polar Heart Monitor, whilst clearing out a few boxes in the garage, that have probably not been touched since we moved here 14 years ago
Oh!, & a pair of down-tube shifters (8-speed RX100, I think?)
There'll be riders looking at this, who've never used them



Another find, whilst sorting through boxes in the garage
This was in the original(?) plastic wallet
It'll have been there 14 years!!
It's titled '1988 - 1989 handbook' on the first page
Yes, that is a Leyland-DAF Sherpa van

And look at the size of that Monitor!


----------



## Alex H (15 May 2018)

Blue boat, blue water


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2018)

Afternoon snack


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

On Thornes Lane (near the River Calder, & the Hepworth Gallery)
Wakefield

El Camino
(64-68 model)
'327' badging on front wings






Just over the road, on a side-street
'56 Ford Popular
Not sure what engine, couldn't see up into the bay


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2018)

Earlier in the morning
RoperGate
Pontefract

Motif, above the entrance to the Post Office


----------



## Jenkins (15 May 2018)

The woods off Monument Farm Lane in Foxhall this afternoon


----------



## JohnClimber (15 May 2018)

From this weekend no biking involved


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 May 2018)

I call this one 'Fallen Trees' - creative huh?


----------



## pawl (16 May 2018)

JohnClimber said:


> From this weekend no biking involved
> 
> View attachment 409449
> 
> ...


 

Great pics.


----------



## Dark46 (16 May 2018)

Perth across the river Swan


----------



## uphillstruggler (17 May 2018)

I don't have a caption or reason for taking this one


----------



## Katherine (17 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> When it rains it pours. Prescription lenses and cost a bloody fortune. 10 miles to go with particularly blurry vision. Not a happy bunny.
> 
> View attachment 409202
> 
> ...



Uh oh!
I finally fell off on Sunday night - after 7 weeks, when I couldn't get my foot unclipped!


----------



## wisdom (17 May 2018)

Taken by someone else but I'm afraid it has to go on.
The last survivor of the dambusters raid
Johnnie Johnson.






Total respect to all our armed forces staff past and present.


----------



## Jenkins (17 May 2018)

Waldringfield village is having a scarecrow competition and one of the entrants is...


----------



## snorri (17 May 2018)

Tasteful grafitti seen on an east coast slipway.


----------



## simon.r (18 May 2018)

‘Hiding’ my bike (sorry for the awful pun):


----------



## Vantage (18 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Uh oh!
> I finally fell off on Sunday - 40 - after 7 weeks, when I couldn't get my foot unclipped!



Hope you're ok.


----------



## Katherine (18 May 2018)

Vantage said:


> Hope you're ok.


Bruises and a cut on my knee, bruised hands. Glad of the gloves. Bike is fine.
I think you had the worst fall! Sorry about your glasses. I can't make out the problem in the photo of your bike.


----------



## wisdom (18 May 2018)

plantfit said:


> After my trike ride this morning I decided to start my restored stationary engines
> 
> 
> View attachment 408244
> ...


They look nicely restored.I love the sound of a lister running slowly.


----------



## Vantage (18 May 2018)

Katherine said:


> Bruises and a cut on my knee, bruised hands. Glad of the gloves. Bike is fine.
> I think you had the worst fall! Sorry about your glasses. I can't make out the problem in the photo of your bike.



I don't know about that. All I had was a few stingy nettle stings. No blood loss.

The left/front sti unit got knocked round the bar so I had to straighten it.
I've since discovered the gear hanger was bent in that off and try as I may, I can't fix it.
Luckily the new frame I'm getting is steel so much easier to straighten if it happens again. 
I've managed to sort of fix my glasses. The smoke lens is a loss (but I didn't like it much anyway) but I've 3 other lenses I can still use.


----------



## dickyknees (18 May 2018)

Lovely ride around the Great Orme, Llandudno today.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2018)

This morning's ride


----------



## briantrumpet (19 May 2018)

Topsham's looking pretty this morning.


----------



## plantfit (19 May 2018)

Ventured out of Lincolnshire this morning and went into Nottinghamshire.
Collingham near Newark on Trent



Saw this old petrol pump outside Besthorpe Notts



Back into Lincolnshire now at Eagle village,eight miles to home


----------



## Vantage (19 May 2018)

My new project......


----------



## Alembicbassman (19 May 2018)

Emily the cat approves of the new bike


----------



## Mojonaut (19 May 2018)

Pic of the day from my 100 miler on Friday


----------



## simon.r (20 May 2018)

A Nottingham University building, taken from a rowing boat!


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2018)

I rode with this bloke today 








What a guy .


----------



## plantfit (20 May 2018)

simon.r said:


> A Nottingham University building, taken from a rowing boat!


Cracking building that, donated by Jessie Boot of Boots the chemist fame, thanks for posting,bought back a lot of memories for me


----------



## Vantage (20 May 2018)

This is not good. The chap at Spa said these tyres would fit. 
That's way too close a clearance for my liking.


----------



## Alex H (20 May 2018)

Now that's what I call a chain link! 






(part of the Union Chain Bridge over the Tweed)


----------



## Salty seadog (20 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I rode with this bloke today
> 
> 
> View attachment 410124
> ...


----------



## Alembicbassman (20 May 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (20 May 2018)

For some reason I seemed to be the only person on a bike crossing Dartmoor today east to west. Jolly nice it was too, though I'm sure the hills were steeper than last time. This is at Merrivale, looking towards King's Tor.


----------



## Dave 123 (20 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Lovely ride around the Great Orme, Llandudno today.
> View attachment 409879




We were up there on Thursday, on the tandem. It was really lovely


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2018)

'Aire & Calder Navigation Canal'
_Stanley Ferry_
(best known for the Grade 1 listed aquaduct)




Hand-made nail, found on the towpath, by the dismantled (in process of being replaced) swing-bridge there
Doubtless it came out of the timbers of the old decking (showon of 1905 OS mapping)



The old bridge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5379


----------



## Mojonaut (20 May 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I rode with this bloke today
> 
> What a guy .



A shadow of his former self


----------



## JohnClimber (20 May 2018)

Dandelion sunet





Empty beaches are the best beaches


----------



## wisdom (20 May 2018)

Found this old photo of my late dad.
Taken in 1944 at Woodhall spa. That's his lanc behind the tea van it is pencilled on the back tea break 1944 style


----------



## dickyknees (20 May 2018)

Ah, you took the steep route then?



Dave 123 said:


> We were up there on Thursday, on the tandem. It was really lovely
> View attachment 410231
> 
> View attachment 410232


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Ah, you took the steep route then?




Up by the little church. Was there another?


----------



## dickyknees (21 May 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> Up by the little church. Was there another?



I should have said steeper route. 

We took the road around the Great Orme which I think is less steep than the road passed the church up to the half way station and then to the Orme summit.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> I should have said steeper route.
> 
> We took the road around the Great Orme which I think is less steep than the road passed the church up to the half way station and then to the Orme summit.



After we went to the top we came down past the church again and carried on for the full loop around. It was good fun.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2018)

Topsham in the mist - the view at the end of my road...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 May 2018)

A weekend at the coast with @gavgav, riding trains and drinking beer.





Arriving at the coast on the Friday evening.





Glorious weather at Porthmadog the next morning.





Our engine on the outward journey.





A rare sight - Snowdon without the summit shrouded in cloud.





Having attended the Rail Ale Festival at Dinas station our train for the return trip arrives.





Heading back to Porthmadog and looking across to the distinctive Matterhorn-like shape of Cnicht.





A visitor to the line. Lyd from the Lynton and Barnstaple Railway. It was built by the Ffestiniog's Boston Lodge works in 2010.


----------



## Serge (21 May 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Lovely ride around the Great Orme, Llandudno today.
> View attachment 409879


I've always fancied climbing that. And there's a pub at the top to keep the legs moving.


----------



## Mojonaut (21 May 2018)

Took the fattie up to Rutland Water this morning, what a beautiful day.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2018)

One from yesterday evening


----------



## Tizme (22 May 2018)

Saw this some time ago in my local cemetery whilst walking the dog. Had to investigate how he won the MC, such an "insignificant" gravestone for a real hero of WW2. 

Fought at Pegasus Bridge and awarded his MC 2 days later rescuing a wounded soldier. Later wounded in action, recovered and returned to action. After a distinguished career in the Army he became DG of Battersea Dogs Home. Moved to Shepton Mallet after retiring to Warwickshire.
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/obituaries/1310157/Colonel-Henry-Tod-Sweeney.html

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tod_Sweeney





Apologies if anyone thinks this is not the place for this.


----------



## Tizme (22 May 2018)

So on a lighter note:


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2018)

A bee on an Allium purple sensation


----------



## swee'pea99 (23 May 2018)

Half-moon tonight...


----------



## plantfit (23 May 2018)

wisdom said:


> Taken in 1944 at Woodhall spa. That's his lanc behind the tea van it is pencilled on the back tea break 1944 style



The airfield site has now been restored to a nature park with parts of the original runway still visible,there is also the "communal" area for RAF Woodhall Spa opened and restored now named "Thorpe Camp" full of history about the site,well worth a visit, I worked on the old airfield when it was a sand and gravel quarry until its closure about five years ago


----------



## 3narf (23 May 2018)

We just finished putting this Apollo together at Access Bike Project in Stroud. Here's no1 son giving it a shakedown.


----------



## User10571 (24 May 2018)

Tin Pot said:


> Don’t think I uploaded this yet. Apart from my avatar. Love it
> 
> View attachment 406901


Its funny how you can regognise a location by the most abstract of details.
Top of Duke Street Hill just outside LBG station.
The banner on the bridge behind was produced by one of my competitors.....


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 May 2018)

Just got back from the garden centre (that's my missus in the background, choosing stuff).






Damn place is about the size of Lincolnshire.


----------



## swee'pea99 (24 May 2018)

Another from the garden centre...






Whata lotta Buddhas


----------



## jongooligan (25 May 2018)

It's a struggle to grow up around here.


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 May 2018)

"I knew I shouldn't have worn my stilettos to go down the recycling centre."


----------



## Alex H (25 May 2018)

The 3 bears in the Alnwick Garden






No porridge though


----------



## Spartak (26 May 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 May 2018)

Any guesses where I am? I'll give you a clue: there definitely aren't any mountains, and I'm not in France.


----------



## Alembicbassman (26 May 2018)

I used to have a Ford Cortina that looked just like this 

Hand-made nail, found on the towpath, by the dismantled (in process of being replaced) swing-bridge there
Doubtless it came out of the timbers of the old decking (showon of 1905 OS mapping)



The old bridge; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5379[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alex H (26 May 2018)

Forgotten Art


----------



## pawl (26 May 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Any guesses where I am? I'll give you a clue: there definitely aren't any mountains, and I'm not in France.
> 
> View attachment 411072



Up the creek without a paddle.


----------



## Oldfentiger (26 May 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Any guesses where I am? I'll give you a clue: there definitely aren't any mountains, and I'm not in France.
> 
> View attachment 411072


Looks like a Fenland drain to me.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 May 2018)

Oldfentiger said:


> Looks like a Fenland drain to me.


It is indeed - the road is French Drove - we were en route to Wisbech.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 May 2018)

Sometimes what I can do with virtually no skill and a cheapish modern camera (a Sony HX50) takes my breath away:


----------



## Dave 123 (26 May 2018)

Mrs Dave ready to do Women V cancer night ride


----------



## mickle (27 May 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

Family trip to Haworth (SWMBO, daughter, daughters b/f, father-in-law, & myself), so hopefully there'll be a few images to add to this thread, plus the 'Benchmark/Trig-Point' (in General Cycling Discussion) & the Railways thread too!!




jongooligan said:


> View attachment 410897
> 
> 
> It's a struggle to grow up around here.



Crikey, & I thought it was breezy just to the west of South Milford (& just east of the A1's)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202751939031865&set=a.3907346094392.2153767.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## simon.r (27 May 2018)

From yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2018)

The stunning church at Moulton, Lincs. No bike involved. That beautiful spire is 14th century, and in superb condition. The interior is splendid too. I think the cycling round here would be dull (well, for someone who likes hills & big hills), but the tedium of the roads could be alleviated by searching out all the historic churches. They seem to have suffered less at the Victorians' hands than Devon's churches.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2018)

Butter wouldn't melt




Except we know him better


----------



## Dark46 (27 May 2018)

KCC out in the rain


----------



## simon.r (28 May 2018)

My neighbour put this out for the scrap man. Rescued and on its way to http://nottinghambikeworks.org.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2018)

Adel Church
A (more or less)_ un-messed about with_ Norman Church

I was within 1/2 mile of this, for Stage 4 of the Tour de Yorkshire, but didn't go to it, thus a return visit was on the cards
http://adelparishchurch.org.uk/church-buildings/our-church.html
Built 1150-1160




​


The doorway surround is wonderful!!



Some damned large keys!



A replica, of the (stolen!) circa-1200 original 'Sanctuary Knocker'





A quite impressive Tomb in the graveyard


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2018)

More flatland churches today, including Ely Cathedral (gosh), and the rather more modest Threxton, with its round tower. Inside is a stunning 14th-century font, and pre-reformation wall decoration, which survived by being covered up, right into the 20th century. Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## Welsh wheels (29 May 2018)

Garth hill


----------



## mgs315 (29 May 2018)

Didn’t manage to get out over the bank holiday so figured sod it, even if it’s raining I’m going somewhere.

Forty-eight miles later I found myself in Brighton. Ditchling Beacon isn’t too bad.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2018)

Inside the 'Boston Stump'. A most spectacular church inside and out - well worth a visit. I had my 85-year old mother with me, so we didn't climb the (274ft) tower.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2018)

Somewhere on the Norfolk coast today...


----------



## Alex H (31 May 2018)

Big Castle


----------



## dickyknees (31 May 2018)

RAF Valley today.






Red Arrow through the heat haze.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 May 2018)

The Lincolnshire Wolds were looking pretty today. I'd never want to ride the Fens (yawn), but the Wolds are a whole different matter. Sadly I haven't got a bike this time


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jun 2018)

Back from the Fens holidays (_sans vélo_) now. Photo from last evening, taken from behind the cottage near Wisbech we rented. TBH, not an area which I'd choose per se (especially for cycling), but a good centre for exploring with a car. In particular, if you're interested in churches and history, or in the development of agricualture and drainage systems, it would be a splendid place.


----------



## Trigger369 (1 Jun 2018)

On an afternoon spin today . 
HMS CAROLINE at Belfast titanic docks


----------



## Mojonaut (2 Jun 2018)

Friday and a much welcome sunny break from the misty murk we've had here for the last week, thankfully we've been spared the worst of the storms (though I do enjoy a a good lightning show now and again). Out on the Fatty around the local trails including Pitsford Resv. surprisingly quiet considering it's half term.


----------



## PMarkey (3 Jun 2018)

Thursday on a 200 km audax perm,the mist finally breaking up just after Whitewell on the way to Dunsop bridge and the climb over the Trough of Bowland .


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)

I see you, here I come


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jun 2018)

We went to York today, with the primary intention of a visit to the _National Railway Museum_
I've been quite a few times, even taken daughter, but SWMBO hasn't
Neither had father-in-law, or daughters b/f

Pictures from that, are in the 'Rail Enthusiast' thread

As we left, a structure was spotted on the skyline
I knew it, but wasn't exactly sure where it lay, just the area






The Minster in the distance, my Octavia parked up, & a Citroen 'H' van on a drive opposite!




https://www.holgatewindmill.org/


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2018)

On a quick blast over Woodbury Common this afternoon, and I thought I saw a rabbit in the road... but it was an odd shape, and didn't move... on closer inspection...






I thought the middle of the road was not the most sensible place for a tawny owl chick, so, having stopped a car who was trundling along the road, we checked with this https://www.barnowltrust.org.uk/picking-up-a-live-owl/find-young-tawny-owl/, I used a cloth to gently pick up the chick and place it nearby, in a somewhat safer place...






Then I came home for a nice roast chicken


----------



## Mrs M (3 Jun 2018)




----------



## GuyBoden (4 Jun 2018)

Full Breakfast at Calveley Mill Cafe.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jun 2018)

Definitely a nice day to be out on the bike, on Dartmoor.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2018)

We're having the ridge-tiles reset, & a few slipped slates replaced
However, due to the height of the house (1890s semi, with basement & attic), it's all scaffolded

This was one of the damaged ridge-tiles, it was in a position that couldn't be seen easily from the ground
They're fairly big, it's 18" long, & the sides are 6" deep!


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We're having the ridge-tiles reset, & a few slipped slates replaced
> However, due to the height of the house (1890s semi, with basement & attic), it's all scaffolded
> 
> This was one of the damaged ridge-tiles, it was in a position that couldn't be seen easily from the ground
> ...


What are they being replaced with? Reclaimed or is there a modern copy?


----------



## Alex H (7 Jun 2018)

Tornado shaped contrail


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jun 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> What are they being replaced with? Reclaimed or is there a modern copy?



Builder had some from another local house, that he'd renovated/re-roofed at some point
Ours, & the adjoining semi, were built as managers houses for the local brickworks
(we have paperwork, back to build-date)


----------



## Spartak (7 Jun 2018)

Storm passing across NE Sardinia ....


----------



## RegG (8 Jun 2018)

Ooooops! Took that corner a bit too fast!!!






Spotted this whilst on the Flam railway in Norway last week!


----------



## Alex H (8 Jun 2018)

The best preserved Roman latrine in the UK (Housesteads fort, Bardon Mill)


----------



## JohnClimber (8 Jun 2018)




----------



## Mojonaut (9 Jun 2018)

From a few days ago, stopped by at Sywell on the way down to Salcey forest, road trip down and off road most of the way back.

F


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jun 2018)

The distinctive crumbly sandstone cliffs at Lympstone, with a sea haze creeping up the Exe.


----------



## Salty seadog (9 Jun 2018)

Some sort of battle bike . 






Nominative determinism .


----------



## iandg (9 Jun 2018)

Attacked by midges when I stopped to take this earlier this morning - so moved on quickly and didn't stop to take anymore snaps


----------



## flake99please (9 Jun 2018)

Some of the ‘20 milers’ having a wee rest after the climb up to one of reservoirs in the Pentland Hills


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2018)

Some New Zealand black grass


----------



## Mojonaut (11 Jun 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Some New Zealand black grass



I have some of that, spreads easily, didn't realise it was from New Zealand though.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jun 2018)

Mojonaut said:


> I have some of that, spreads easily, didn't realise it was from New Zealand though.



Well that's what we have always called it after seeing some for sale in local garden centre at a crazy price


----------



## Mojonaut (11 Jun 2018)

St I'ves from yesterdays 116 miler round trip to Cambridge, used the guided bus route, ( well the cycleway that runs alongside it  ) never seen buses move so fast, must be great for the passengers.


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Jun 2018)

Slobber slobber slobber slobber drool drool drool....


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jun 2018)

Surprised how well this phone photo turned out...


----------



## plantfit (11 Jun 2018)

Yesterday at the Bassingham (Lincs) scarecrow festival


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Jun 2018)

A couple of snaps from today's pootle along Tiverton canal. Loads of dragonflies out this evening and a couple of close encounters with herons (seems fitting for the Raleigh given the head badge).


----------



## JohnClimber (11 Jun 2018)

Early morning woodland light


----------



## ChrisEyles (11 Jun 2018)

Here's one from the other day, putting the new toy through it's paces.


----------



## robrinay (11 Jun 2018)

Frinton on Sea - always wanted to visit and today I did.


----------



## Alex H (13 Jun 2018)

Rhododendron hill near Eglingham


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Jun 2018)

Outside Leeds Town Hall



Took daughter for her Driving Theory test this morning, so I had a wander about whilst she was in


And the Ivanhoe clock in Thorntons Arcade, whilst heading back to the car-park on Lady Lane (below the old 'Red'/Vicar Lane bus station)


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jun 2018)

Today's fast ladies


----------



## JohnClimber (14 Jun 2018)

Storm Hector hits Merseyside 
#ThoughtsAndPrayers 
#WeCanRebuild


----------



## Vantage (14 Jun 2018)

T'was a wee bit blustery today


----------



## Alex H (15 Jun 2018)

Early Environmentalists  (Glanton)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jun 2018)

The original tiles, in our 'porch' (entrance vestibule?), & the stained glass in the front door
1899 build

Opposite 'rotation' to the Nazi corruption of it


----------



## Mrs M (15 Jun 2018)

Very windy here last night, sunny, warmish but blustery.
Grabbed a chance to put out some washing after work while Mr M nipped to the local supermarket for some bits and pieces.
Found the car damaged this morning, not sure how but possibly from a fellow shopper.


----------



## simon.r (15 Jun 2018)

Already posted on the ‘tales from your utility ride’ thread, but I thought it deserved a wider audience.

Forgive me, but I’m quite proud of the fact that I’m preparing to become car free and it shows what can be done on a cheap and cheerful (almost) cargo bike.

Bag of clothes to Oxfam, parcel to the P.O. and a child’s bike (which my neighbour had put out for scrap) to my local not for profit bike workshop.






(Crate of beer on the return journey not pictured!)


----------



## Alex H (16 Jun 2018)

[QUOTE 5277992, member: 9609"]I was round that way a few nights back, they're very noticable, hope they let them cover the whole hillsdie. - my first thoughts it was early flowering heather.
][/QUOTE]

Yes, they look great, but they're very invasive. Still getting used to seeing them in hedgerows


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jun 2018)

Big crane working on the new railway bridge on Finedon road


----------



## Mojonaut (16 Jun 2018)

A few from yesterdays blustery 75 miler, Sywell very busy for a weekday, and stopped for a breather at Carlton Church


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2018)

A busy Wembley stadium for last night's Ed Sheeran concert.


----------



## bigjim (17 Jun 2018)

These concerts are now so big, you seem to be watching through a big screen or like many their phone screen, rather than actually seeing the performer. I don't get it.


----------



## furball (17 Jun 2018)

bigjim said:


> These concerts are now so big, you seem to be watching through a big screen or like many their phone screen, rather than actually seeing the performer. I don't get it.


+1

Also just buying tickets in the first place can be stressful then getting to the location and getting away again. I must be getting old I find the whole big gig thing way too much hassle.


----------



## Alex H (17 Jun 2018)

Green bike (I think someone got a bit carried away - although possibly it may be a subtle hint as to how to use the rack)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2018)

The new _Oil Can Café_, in the workshops/storage area

The real deal
http://ikclassicsandracing.co.uk/blog-3/past-projects/a-c-cobra/












Sadly, it didn't get started

http://thecardingshed.co.uk/


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2018)

I bet you can tell which side of this road the Atlantic is:


----------



## Mojonaut (18 Jun 2018)

Out on the fatty yesterday, 70 miler to Fineshade on and off road, I think I need some new padded shorts though, my rear end was suffering a bit


----------



## plantfit (18 Jun 2018)

On this mornings ride I stopped off at Bassingham for a brew







Good coffee,good toast,good company


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2018)

Our new arrivals


----------



## welsh dragon (19 Jun 2018)

We have 2 young woodpeckers that spend a lot of time at our bird feeders eating (in particular) the fat balls. One got over enthusiastic today and flew into the patio window.

It was a bit stunned and spent a few minutes clinging to one of the outdoor chairs to recover. It flew off a few minutes later unharmed by it's experience.


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Jun 2018)

Thornbridge Hall, Eroica Britannia 2018...


----------



## RoubaixCube (19 Jun 2018)

Was nipping out to the post office when i saw a tribe of these buggers hanging off the yucca plant in my front yard. No idea what they were at the time so i took a picture.






I think its a Rosemary Beetle. I'll have to let the gardener know to get the crop duster ready.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2018)

Sidmouth from Peak Hill, having taken a present to my 86-year-old godmother on her birthday.


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jun 2018)

Trees in one of the tidal lagoons in Trimley Marshes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Thornbridge Hall, Eroica Britannia 2018...
> 
> View attachment 415015



Peugeot 504

Lovely!!, the last of the proper cars from them
I'd love a diesel estate

Almost as nice the Holdsworth (mk2) Cortina


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Peugeot 504
> 
> Lovely!!, the last of the proper cars from them
> I'd love a diesel estate
> ...



Maybe, I still run a very well looked after 306 XND normally aspirated diesel, 25 years old and going strong.


----------



## plantfit (21 Jun 2018)

A bit of bike restoration today, junior penny,wire brushed frame,polished front hub,stuck a few of the old spokes in for photo call (need a new set,so on the lookout),everything wiped down with an oily rag










36 inch front wheel, total height 42 inches, approx built 1883


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Jun 2018)

Shaugh tunnel on the former GWR Plym Valley line


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2018)

Not sure why so named, probably some local legend

The only thing I can see, on the 1900's OS mapping, is a Gas Works at New Sharlston Colliery, which would have been in view from the top
Maybe, there was a flame at the Gas Works?




It's the yellow road, heading east
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/286551


----------



## Kernow_T (21 Jun 2018)

Climbing out of Polmassick towards Heligan Gardens this morning


----------



## Alex H (21 Jun 2018)

Big castle (again)


----------



## Mojonaut (21 Jun 2018)

Love going off road, no two rides are ever the same and today was no different, these four chaps caught my eye sitting on the posts of an electric fence.

Later spotted a huge plume of smoke between me and home, this was as near as my route took me and with the explosions was as near as I wanted to be.

Fire service was in attendance, nr Brigstock, Northants..


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jun 2018)

Peacock butterfly caterpillars.


----------



## Kernow_T (22 Jun 2018)

Where's my cap?

Obviously, given his svelte hill climbers' build, hoping Giant-Alpecin see the potential and sign him up.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Jun 2018)

I thought this one came out quite well from my ride on the Long Mynd this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2018)

The Exeter Canal looking rather pretty this evening. Good job you can't see the sewage treatment works just round the corner on the left.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jun 2018)

Good morning.... Bristol.


----------



## Alex H (23 Jun 2018)

Preston Tower - 14th century pele tower 

(clock added in 1864)


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Jun 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (23 Jun 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> View attachment 415714


I do have a good understanding of basic first year undergraduate physics but I do still ask myself how the effing jeff these things get off the ground


----------



## welsh dragon (23 Jun 2018)

Gorgeous day today. Found this unusual barn with a tiny old door on the side of it.


----------



## Mrs M (23 Jun 2018)

Went to the golf shop at Royal Aberdeen today, busy as there was an amateur tournament on.
Lovely views out to sea, tankers and wind turbines the President objected to, (Trumpton golf is just up the coast)


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jun 2018)

My picture of the day for yesterday .









Was this one of my father with his birthday balloon.


----------



## Vantage (24 Jun 2018)

Got the campsite to ourselves


----------



## TVC (24 Jun 2018)

I have been mesmerised by the locals in Hull.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2018)

I missed the sunset yesterday, so made an effort tonight... wen't for a ride to Budleigh and Exmouth, and got back home to find this.


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> I missed the sunset yesterday, so made an effort tonight... wen't for a ride to Budleigh and Exmouth, and got back home to find this.
> 
> View attachment 416114




Beautiful. I do lke that very much.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2018)

welsh dragon said:


> Beautiful. I do lke that very much.


Thanks - yes, I was happy with how that came out. Actually, I got another, using my posh camera...


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jun 2018)

Peekaboo!


----------



## swee'pea99 (25 Jun 2018)

Bit of a Japanesey sort of feel, I thought, tho' it's actually Turkey...


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2018)

Gleann Gheis Pass - budget for a new set of brake pads from this point onwards.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Thanks - yes, I was happy with how that came out. Actually, I got another, using my posh camera...
> 
> View attachment 416137


Rather nice - getting a some enquiries in the Topsham FB Group if people could buy mounted prints, so am hoping that I can sell a few to raise money for the local hospice support group, who also want to do a calendar of my photos.


----------



## welsh dragon (26 Jun 2018)

The honeysuckle in my garden is in full bloom. There are hundreds of bees buzzing all around it. It smells divine.


----------



## plantfit (26 Jun 2018)

ICE Trike Q26 in Newark market place during this mornings ride


----------



## delb0y (26 Jun 2018)

One grabbed on the mobile phone today at Paddington.


----------



## Alex H (27 Jun 2018)

Foxgloves in the wild - they were at the side of this road for about 200m


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2018)

The Gospel Pass was mighty pretty today. The friends I rode with had done it from north-south last time, and this time we did it south-north - undoubtedly the better way to do it, in our humble opinions.


----------



## Vantage (28 Jun 2018)

Uh oh. Winter Hill has caught fire.


----------



## BlueDog (28 Jun 2018)

Coppers at Wookey Hole


----------



## biggs682 (28 Jun 2018)

Cut away engine


----------



## Mojonaut (28 Jun 2018)

Harringworth Viaduct


----------



## Mojonaut (29 Jun 2018)

Great little Tea shop at Bulwick, Northants. owner even offered to refill my water bottle without even being asked. Nice shady area round the back of the shop lots of homemade cake choices too, I'd scoffed it all before thinking of taking a photo


----------



## Aravis (30 Jun 2018)

This is where I was today. No doubt familiar to many, but unless you include night-time flypasts on the train I'd never been there before:







Not a bike day, I should add.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2018)

Just now
Sorry, but 'available light', so no background really shown

I guess a few of you will recognise the characters?

Lap-Top & iPhone


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Jul 2018)

A floral representation of the Mayflower. The ship that transported the Pilgrims to America. Located in the village of Austerfield, South Yorkshire.


----------



## craigwend (1 Jul 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> A floral representation of the Mayflower. The ship that transported the Pilgrims to America. Located in the village of Austerfield, South Yorkshire.
> 
> View attachment 417174


That's nice!, is it on the junction with the turning to Misson?


----------



## Mojonaut (1 Jul 2018)

Today's ride took me past RAF Alconbury the F5-E replica made a great sunshade.


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's nice!, is it on the junction with the turning to Misson?



It's the other end of the village at High Common Lane and the road to Finningley


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jul 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> It's the other end of the village at High Common Lane and the road to Finningley


Okay, thankyou


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2018)

Goodbye, 2010 Ksyrium Elite. End of an era: my 2010 Ksyrium Elite, which came with my Cannondale SuperSix. It's done, I'd guess, 20,000 miles, taken me from Exeter to Die, Paris to Rome, and many of the 8000 miles of Devon roads. Its rim feels about at thin as aluminium foil now, but the wheel is still as true as a die.

At the suggestion of wheel-building friend @Ian H, I have now ordered a new rim, and shall ponder how to change it over, as the bearings are as good as new. In the meantime, an Ultegra wheel has taken its place, and I can ponder Theseus's Trigger, or whatever the philosophical poser is called.


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Jul 2018)

o bike riding for me this weekend.
Just lots of this






and this


----------



## Ian H (1 Jul 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Goodbye, 2010 Ksyrium Elite. End of an era: my 2010 Ksyrium Elite, which came with my Cannondale SuperSix. It's done, I'd guess, 20,000 miles, taken me from Exeter to Die, Paris to Rome, and many of the 8000 miles of Devon roads. Its rim feels about at thin as aluminium foil now, but the wheel is still as true as a die.
> 
> At the suggestion of wheel-building friend @Ian H, I have now ordered a new rim, and shall ponder how to change it over, as the bearings are as good as new. In the meantime, an Ultegra wheel has taken its place, and I can ponder Theseus's Trigger, or whatever the philosophical poser is called.



I suggest, given radial spokes, bladed, and none-too-many, that you exert your musician's ear whilst pinging them in order to attain similar tension in the rebuilt wheel.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2018)

Ian H said:


> I suggest, given radial spokes, bladed, and none-too-many, that you exert your musician's ear whilst pinging them in order to attain similar tension in the rebuilt wheel.


Should I start with equal temperament, at A=440Hz? I know that the Greek aspired to the 'music of the spheres', but maybe they really meant the 'music of the perfectly rebuilt bicycle wheel'.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Should I start with equal temperament, at A=440Hz? I know that the Greek aspired to the 'music of the spheres', but maybe they really meant the 'music of the perfectly rebuilt bicycle wheel'.



Was Leonardo Greek?


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Jul 2018)




----------



## Wheezy Rider (2 Jul 2018)

Ian H said:


> Was Leonardo Greek?


and did he have a bike?


----------



## Alex H (2 Jul 2018)

A proper bike in Bamburgh Castle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2018)

'Stanley Ferry'
The plaque, for the opening of the 'new' bridge over the River Calder (previous was a toll, & closed over-night)

The Grade 1 listed aquaduct in shot







And the emblems of the two Councils involved
The Normanton emblem is still in use, but sadly, the Stanley is long gone
(my home village)






The new bridge is rather non-descript, & the plaque is on the r/h railing
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5660171


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And the emblems of the two Councils involved
> The Normanton emblem is still in use, but sadly, the Stanley is long gone
> (my home village)
> 
> View attachment 417586



As it stands, nowadays, around the town





Photographed, next to the bridge, in the previous image
British Waterways workshops
Taken on my ride home, circa 22:20
There's a dry-dock in here, & this is where most of the Lock-Gates are made for the network


----------



## Spartak (4 Jul 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2018)

The Exmouth line at Lympstone tonight...


----------



## Alex H (6 Jul 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jul 2018)

Orcombe Point


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2018)

Thornes Park car-show 
Wakefield, this evening

two diverse vehicles

This rod, had been at the Pendine Sands hot-rod bash last weekend, & still shows Welsh beach!
(I've driven on there, in the past)
It's where Guy Martin rode the Rourke bike, to the Land Speed Record

http://www.vhra.co.uk/VHRA/Pendine_Sands.html





The Subaru was initially introduced into the country in 1977, as an estate car (a different front, at that time)
Later, they also introduced a saloon, pick-up & hatchback
All with part-time 4wd (*&* low-range too!!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thornes Park car-show
> Wakefield, this evening
> The Subaru was initially introduced into the country in 1977, as an estate car (a different front, at that time)
> Later, they also introduced a saloon, pick-up & hatchback
> ...



And, the lever


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2018)

I'm in Truro for a concert, so took advantage of a pleasant morning to ride up to Porthtowan:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2018)

Took SWMBO, to pick up her new car at dinnertime


----------



## NorthernDave (7 Jul 2018)

The Wharfe at Thorp Arch


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2018)

A sand-spattered mirror





It's on this vehicle



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thornes Park car-show
> Wakefield, this evening
> 
> two diverse vehicles
> ...


----------



## JohnClimber (7 Jul 2018)

9 out last night on our wild camp south of Southport and it's airshow.


----------



## Alex H (8 Jul 2018)

This is outside a bungalow in a little hamlet - I have no idea why it's there, but it may be something to do with the dairy farm close by  First time I've seen removable "parts" on a bull  (for size comparison - that hedge is about 2m high)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

Barwick-in-Elmet Maypole
86 feet high, apparently


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

Lindas bench
Coldhill Lane
Saxton

@NorthernDave; your stopping point


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Lindas bench
> Coldhill Lane
> Saxton
> 
> ...



I passed there this morning but didn't stop, which is very unusual for me!


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jul 2018)

The place we’re staying in France only has small glasses....


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Jul 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Lindas bench
> Coldhill Lane
> Saxton
> 
> ...



It was roughly 11:15 - 11:30, I think, en-route to 'Squires' for a cuppa, following St Johns Lane, back to the Church, at which point,  a biker _really got my goat._


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

Yesterday morning,


Patti, & Selma never went there

(T_he Simpson_s, reference, in case anyone's wondering)


----------



## Spartak (9 Jul 2018)

Gromit @ Blaise Castle this morning ..


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jul 2018)

On holiday, _sans vélo_, in Wiltshire. Anyone recognise this view? It pains me not to have a bike to take advantage of it.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

Used on a daily basis






Not


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Used on a daily basis
> 
> View attachment 418676
> 
> ...


 What a waste


----------



## Dark46 (10 Jul 2018)

After the F1 GP at the weekend my arms and legs look like they belong to different people. As when I'm on duty I gave to wear trousers that's how I get the raw and roasted looks


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2018)

At Sherborne Castle today - didn't bother with inside, just the gardens, and well worth the £6.50 entry. Anyway, I took a photo of a nesting grebe, and only noticed the precious cargo when I looked at the photo later...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jul 2018)

uphillstruggler said:


> What a waste



Sent a picture to a mate of mine and he wants to buy it


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Sent a picture to a mate of mine and he wants to buy it



I'm not surprised, looks good n goodish nick apart from the plants


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jul 2018)

Near Urchfont:


----------



## Mojonaut (11 Jul 2018)

A few from todays ride around Northamptonshire, Barnwell, Deenethorpe and Southwick.


----------



## Dark46 (12 Jul 2018)

Don't mind if I do


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> The place we’re staying in France only has small glasses....
> 
> View attachment 418459






That’s one hell of a urine sample. You may be a little dehydrated.


----------



## biggs682 (12 Jul 2018)

A cactus in our downstairs loo


----------



## Dark46 (12 Jul 2018)

Start of a new hat style?


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2018)

Lunch....


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jul 2018)

I was surprised to see the car parks deserted here today:






Click here for full resolution/width: https://briantrumpet.files.wordpress.com/2018/07/dsc06818.jpg


----------



## pawl (12 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A cactus in our downstairs loo
> 
> View attachment 418959





Feed daily with liquid Viagra.


----------



## Jenkins (13 Jul 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Start of a new hat style?
> View attachment 418963


Orange army or staff?


----------



## Dark46 (13 Jul 2018)

Staff!


----------



## Dark46 (13 Jul 2018)

Some out of this world reading


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jul 2018)

Rain, rain, rain, rain. Beautiful rain


----------



## Leaway2 (13 Jul 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 419151
> 
> 
> Rain, rain, rain, rain. Beautiful rain


Where is that Mossy?


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Jul 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Where is that Mossy?


It's Flixton Road in Urmston


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2018)

A very red sunrise


----------



## booze and cake (14 Jul 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Some out of this world reading
> View attachment 419116



@Dark46 and @captain nemo1701 as Trek-ies you may enjoy this. My brother directed the TV documentary 'How William Shatner changed the world' back in 2005. While on location filming that he took the following pic, of the Shat holding a heady science book upside down while on the throne, it may have been Stephen Hawking's 'A brief history of time' or similar. This picture is now on the door of the toilet in my flat


----------



## dickyknees (14 Jul 2018)

Caernarfon Airport, handing over donated monies raised as sponsorship when we did the LLC to the Wales Air Ambulance Charity.


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Jul 2018)

Local bike path, its like this for about a mile.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2018)

Rudston Monolith
On the way home, after dropping daughter, & b/f, off at the _'posh portcabin'





_

Blimey, this must have been an early addition to Geograph, with that number! (345)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/345


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2018)

The old AA Box, at the bottom of Garrowby Hill
A166, about 4 miles east of Stamford Bridge





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125982

*EDIT @ 16:45*


_No!!_, I was not using the box to call concerning my Octavia
The two 'failed' cars, bonnet-up, I saw today, were both B*Ws


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jul 2018)

A nice oiler viewed through a crank


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jul 2018)

Dark46 said:


> Some out of this world reading
> View attachment 419116


@Dark46 
I started watching the film last night ('_Into Darkness_'), will finish it tomorrow night, when I get home from work


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jul 2018)

The Sun and a bit of early morning mist


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2018)

I went to Snowdon yesterday to spectate son2 doing the Snowdon half Marathon. I had planned to walk to the halfway station to watch him come down but the slightly sick and tired dog had other ideas, picked a spot lower down the mountainside and told me to get the pork pies out. I then fell half asleep, to be awoken as the first runner thundered past and later on, son2


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jul 2018)

No caption required


----------



## Spartak (16 Jul 2018)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jul 2018)

From Saturday on a climb up Cadair Idris with @gavgav. Fabulous day but my legs don't half ache now.


----------



## Vantage (16 Jul 2018)

I tried going up to Rivington at the weekend as it looked like the fires were finally out. Nope.
The rozzers said it'd be another week at least and that was if the weather helped out with a bit of rain.
Darn it.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2018)

I went for a ride with friends round to another friend's house for dinner. Since it was quite a warm evening, I took two bottles to drink.













Two bottles



__ briantrumpet
__ 16 Jul 2018


----------



## Dark46 (17 Jul 2018)

Getting ready for ride tomorrow with @Donger


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2018)

Just outside my place of work


The post marks the route of the _Wakefield and Aberford Turnpike Road_ created between
1788 & 1789






With two more images HERE


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1212052
https://www.britishlistedbuildings....posite-no-34-wakefield-east-ward#.W050gfZFzIU


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Jul 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (18 Jul 2018)

Looking down Washburndale from Swinsty


----------



## plantfit (19 Jul 2018)

Not Roubaix but still on the cobbles, Newark market place on this morning ride


----------



## Spartak (20 Jul 2018)

Spotted on this mornings commute in Downend, Bristol.

WG Gromit..........


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jul 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 420151
> 
> 
> Spotted on this mornings commute in Downend, Bristol.
> ...



Are the Brunellian 'W & G' still there???
Wallace by the Clifton Suspension Bridge, & Gromit, in Temple Meads??

https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/bristol-news/gallery/wallace-gromit-trail-begins-clifton-1574068


----------



## Jenkins (20 Jul 2018)

As much as I hate the early shift, at this time of the year the commute in does have its upsides...


----------



## biggs682 (21 Jul 2018)

Water drops on the leaves of our purple sprouting plants .


----------



## Alex H (21 Jul 2018)

Craster from Dunstanborough Castle


----------



## gaijintendo (21 Jul 2018)

Found a convenient place to hold my chewing gum.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

*Thelspar Motor Oils*
Carrying the Castleford - Woodlesford - Leeds railway

Barnsdale Road, to my side of the bridge
Church Side to the far side






http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/149748


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jul 2018)

Sundial
Bottomboat Road
Stanley


Surprisingly, it's not pictured on Geograph, 
However, it's a few yards further on, from the old WMC pictured, but on the opposite side of the road
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/455200


----------



## dickyknees (21 Jul 2018)

Went to the brothel in Pompei.


----------



## Spartak (22 Jul 2018)




----------



## Spokesmann (22 Jul 2018)

View of Plymouth from Mountbatten...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jul 2018)

Lime green Caad 8 not in front of a lime tree


----------



## Tizme (22 Jul 2018)

Somerset Levels, cycling home from Glastonbury on Long Drove, (https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place...bcfbf7a558bb26f!8m2!3d51.1740027!4d-2.6741632)


----------



## mickle (22 Jul 2018)

A bit lumpy, but I think it'll hold.


----------



## pawl (22 Jul 2018)

dickyknees said:


> Went to the brothel in Pompei.
> 
> View attachment 420450
> View attachment 420451


 

Naughty boy


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Jul 2018)

Out in Sheffield on the 29er


----------



## plantfit (23 Jul 2018)

Pleased I got my ride in this morning before it got too warm, 





in my back garden at about 2 o'clock this afternoon, phew !!!


----------



## bruce1530 (23 Jul 2018)

I’ve posted this one before, in a ride report, but I like it.....


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jul 2018)

Local bike


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Local bike
> 
> View attachment 420747


Someone will not be amused


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2018)

I'm home: French home.

This is the view that greeted me this evening:


----------



## Alex H (26 Jul 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2018)

A short ride today, post-thunderstorm (hurrah, a good dump of rain on the garden!). This is the view on the road home.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2018)

Tesla - Leeds
Whitehouse Street _'come'_ Hunslet Road
(the old Appleyard Land Rover building)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Out in Sheffield on the 29er
> View attachment 420643



There's a pavement plaque in Leeds, outside the Town Hall


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jul 2018)

_'Cas-Am Motors' _
Methley Road
Castleford
http://www.cas-am.co.uk/index.php

65 - '66??

Rather nice to see one painted in the '60 Seconds' colours

The wing, to the left, is a 1960 Studebaker Hawk

1956 DeSoto Adventurer behind (pink)









I only caught the slightest glimpse of grey, from Methley Road, as this was in the back yard, but it was enough to make me turn round


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2018)

Col de Rousset today, near hairpin 7. My house is down in the hills on the left.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2018)

Something a little gentler today. Lallet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jul 2018)

Thursday 26th afternoon

River Calder banking
Between 'Stanley Ferry' & NewLands Woods 

The final leg home, after the railways & 'spoil-heaps' exploration (that featured elsewhere)
This was the route of a colliery railway, that took coal to waiting barges on the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal

The river is just visible through the gap in the vegetation, to he right of the tree in the upper image






If you scroll down the photographs, to a B&W, of a Locomotive, with a large wagon, on the canal-side (NewLands Basin), this is the line that I'm following
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Ferry-Lane-Photos.html

Map here, shown as 'dismantled railway'
(I was near the blue circle)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2416122


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2018)

It's in the mid 30s here: I'm fine with that, except I hate warm/hot water in my bottles - it gets warm in 10-15 minutes. So I improvised bottle covers from old PET water bottles and an old thermal bag from the supermarket! Bingo - they worked!


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2018)

Most of the lavender has been harvested here, so no 'classic' photo along tidy rows, but I caught this today:


----------



## Tizme (31 Jul 2018)

Met these two ladies on their way to the pub at Corton Denham (taking a slow plod to ensure the pub was open when they got there!)


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2018)

My own team Sky on a superb towpath between Lehon and Evran, Brittany.


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Jul 2018)

A little roadside chapel on this morning's solo exploration ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jul 2018)

Not really _*'today'*_
I did scan all 3 yesterday though

1990 drought, at Thruscross Reservoir. & the remains of West End village are on show

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2991670








This 1907 25" OS map shows the area, before inundation


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jul 2018)

Again, I'm slightly behind the times, this was last Thursday (27th)

I thought Firestone as a 'brand' had gone all together??
Subsumed into Goodyear?
Maybe that's just in the automotive tyre market

It's on an advertising hoarding, between the M62 (jct 31) & Castleford


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2018)

Mountains, schmountains...


----------



## biggs682 (1 Aug 2018)

This morning's sunrise by Wellingborough Rugby club


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2018)

Roadside fauna, at col de la Bataille:


----------



## Spartak (2 Aug 2018)




----------



## Wheezy Rider (2 Aug 2018)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 422187


s'Brizzol.. loads of these guys around the city and they are part of a fund-raising activity for Bristol Children's Hospital.I think there are 678 in all and at the end of the event they will be auctioned off.

Great idea


----------



## DCBassman (2 Aug 2018)

Two very different bikes outside Shoreditch Grind/Old Street station, lunchtime today. 
After a jolly visit to Moorfields Eye Hospital.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2018)

I wondered how this one would turn out...


----------



## BSAMase (3 Aug 2018)




----------



## MossCommuter (3 Aug 2018)




----------



## Threevok (3 Aug 2018)

MossCommuter said:


> View attachment 422326



All the times I have been there and I have never seen what it looks like from outside


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

As I was leaving work this afternoon, this was in the bike-racks
Not sure whether Lambretta, Vespa, or 'an-other'??


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2018)

Who can resist a tractor photo?

Shame the scenery is so plain.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> As I was leaving work this afternoon, this was in the bike-racks
> Not sure whether Lambretta, Vespa, or 'an-other'??
> 
> View attachment 422402


It's modern lookalike of a classic Italian scooter. Chinese made and imported by AJS: https://www.ajsmotorcycles.co.uk/scooters


----------



## pawl (3 Aug 2018)

BSAMase said:


> View attachment 422319






Saddle to far foward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's modern lookalike of a classic Italian scooter. Chinese made and imported by AJS: https://www.ajsmotorcycles.co.uk/scooters


Okay, thankyou


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Aug 2018)

View from room for first night. Drinks at first bar.


----------



## guitarpete247 (3 Aug 2018)

Don't know why first pic came up twice.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2018)

One I really liked from my ride earlier today:





....and a couple that I didn't have room for in my ride write up:




At the summit of the Long Mynd, looking across to the Stiperstones where it appears to be raining. Luckily it wasn't when I was there earlier in the ride.





Descending The Burway towards Church Stretton. The peak in the middle ground is known as The Devil's Mouth. Beyond that is Caer Caradoc to the left and Hope Bowdler to the right.


----------



## BSAMase (4 Aug 2018)

pawl said:


> Saddle to far foward


I have to turn the bracket around to allow it to go back more


----------



## biggs682 (4 Aug 2018)

I nicked Mr Trumps parking space


----------



## Houthakker (4 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> I nicked Mr Trumps parking space
> 
> View attachment 422499


Fake News!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2018)

*Old Great North Road *
Brotherton (just north of Ferrybridge)

Circa 14:00 today
It wasn't the old one, up to the early 60's (I think), as it's on the route of the pre dual-carriageway GNR
The sign is located a few yards south of the (now) mini roundabout, that diverges the (A162) 'Tadcaster TurnPike' from the GNR. as it enters Brotherton village


----------



## mickle (4 Aug 2018)

Mikashima Ezy Superior pedals all the way from Japan via a distributor in Germany. The Time Atac pattern clip-in pedals are discontinued so I was very lucky to get one of the last three pairs in stock in the factory. So I can swap pedals in seconds if I'm doing some miles or nipping to the shops.

*Atac type pedals have more float than Shi**no pattern pedals - and its free float whereas Shi**no type pedals are spring loaded. Kinder on old knees.

I love MKS pedals.


----------



## simon.r (4 Aug 2018)

An afternoon out of the heat.


----------



## mickle (5 Aug 2018)

A Topeak adjustable bottle cage accepts a Stanley 0.47l flask. Which is nice.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Aug 2018)

It’s that time


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Aug 2018)

Triumph Dolomite
A 1500HL, not a Sprint!!

I like those wheels, based on the original Sprint/Triumph 2500/Stag design










Seen here, as I was riding home this afternoon
Pontefract Road
Stourton


----------



## cyberknight (5 Aug 2018)

Velo Moira cake stop


----------



## Spartak (5 Aug 2018)




----------



## Biff600 (5 Aug 2018)




----------



## mickle (5 Aug 2018)




----------



## midlife (5 Aug 2018)

Scottish bank holiday on Monday? Looks a bit Solway- ish


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2018)

On the descent from col de Grimone:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Aug 2018)

Even given its rather isolated position, someone knew about this, & told me








I'm not sure if it's Pi-Pi, or Po-Po (the Eurotrash Giraffes??)


It is in the hamlet (& that's being generous to it!) of_ Byram-cum-Poole_, not far off the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162)
It's not at the houses pictured, but en-route to them
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1620535


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Aug 2018)

From the bar last night.


----------



## guitarpete247 (6 Aug 2018)

cyberknight said:


> Velo Moira cake stop
> View attachment 422793


Is this Moira near Swad. It looks a bit greener than I remember last week.


----------



## cyberknight (6 Aug 2018)

guitarpete247 said:


> Is this Moira near Swad. It looks a bit greener than I remember last week.


The photo was at Birches valley in Cannock  , we meet up outside moira furnace .


----------



## GM (6 Aug 2018)

Tonights walk with the dog in the park...


----------



## Houthakker (7 Aug 2018)

GM said:


> Tonights walk with the dog in the park...
> 
> View attachment 423060


Spectacular.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5274326, member: 9609"]Since I can't find a "Your bike in Front of a Giraffe" thread, I will have to post it here
View attachment 413893
[/QUOTE]

[QUOTE 5339932, member: 9609"]I come across one up here a month or so ago, see this post
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mundane-news.209575/[/QUOTE]

I wonder if yours has migrated?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2018)

Market Cross
Butcher Lane
Rothwell
(LS26)


Sorry not today, but a nice one of a reproduced Cross, but I was yards away from it, & walked around it to see if there was a plaque, before taking of the neighbouring  Stocks
Rothwell was apparently granted a Market Charter in 1408. quite feasibly even before the nearby township (as it was then!) of Leeds/Leodis






The original Cross, which was positioned (or in 1905), about 20 yards to my left
http://www.leodis.net/display.aspx?resourceIdentifier=201832_176504


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2018)

Vineyards at Laval d'Aix


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2018)

A big Haystack


----------



## Tizme (8 Aug 2018)

Two completely different photos:

Spotted on the climb out of Somerton this morning:





And Wagg Drive, just outside Huish Episcopi:


----------



## Serge (8 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> Two completely different photos:
> 
> Spotted on the climb out of Somerton this morning:
> View attachment 423490
> ...


The first photo looks like the aftermath of a hurricane in the American mid-west!


----------



## Alex H (8 Aug 2018)




----------



## Alex H (9 Aug 2018)

Come on you lot! Line up for the photo!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Aug 2018)

Time to charge the batteries for the lights


----------



## Serge (9 Aug 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Time to charge the batteries for the lights
> 
> View attachment 423599


Yep, it's that time of year unfortunately.


----------



## Serge (9 Aug 2018)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 423507


How the hell did you get your bike up there?


----------



## plantfit (9 Aug 2018)

Old engine cleaned and tested ready for the village show this Saturday


----------



## Mrs M (9 Aug 2018)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 423507


She says “what are ewe looking at”


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2018)

It was worth waiting till today's impressive storm had passed.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2018)

New shoe time


----------



## guitarpete247 (10 Aug 2018)

What cleats do the pink ones on the floor take?


----------



## Alex H (10 Aug 2018)




----------



## cyberknight (10 Aug 2018)

Beach time


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Aug 2018)

St Johns Mews
St Johns
Wakefield





Houses around 2 sides (North & West)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5828116
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1120655
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5826701

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1120651


Englands first (planned) suburb. built almost in its entirety circa 1830


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2018)

Aucelon, on one of my favourite descents:


----------



## biggs682 (10 Aug 2018)

A rainbow just before sunset tonight at Felixstowe.


----------



## BSAMase (11 Aug 2018)

slow progress drop bars to come


----------



## welsh dragon (11 Aug 2018)

Every year the lillies in my garden bloom without fail. I don't do anything to them but they still look lovely.


----------



## Alex H (11 Aug 2018)

The heather is out on Wellhope Knowe


----------



## Biff600 (11 Aug 2018)

Out on my big trampoline !!!


----------



## Serge (11 Aug 2018)

Biff600 said:


> Out on my big trampoline !!!
> 
> View attachment 423913


That was a hell of a jump!


----------



## mickle (11 Aug 2018)

Daughter #2 has an unhealthy obsession with Teslas. So her birthday (17) treat was a visit to Leeds Tesla for a burn up in the X. Who'd have predicted that robots would look like this when they eventually appeared. What a thing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

mickle said:


> View attachment 423915
> 
> 
> Daughter #2 has an unhealthy obsession with Teslas. So her birthday (17) treat was a visit to Leeds Tesla for a burn up in the X. Who'd have predicted that robots would look like this when they eventually appeared. What a thing.



My daughter likes them too
I rode past there a few days ago (26th July) , & there was one of those outside, with the gullwing doors open



One of the GPs at my Surgery has a Model S
The Roadster looks amazing!!
Two people I know have deposits down for the '3'
1. Richard, who owns the (very trusted) garage we use
2. Resh, one of our Consultants


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

Off Holmsley Lane
Woodlesford

Does the name imply that the local ne-er do wells inhabited the area?
Should that really be a highwayman on the sign?
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3959902





Oh!, & a 'Hooping Stone' (at the start of the path)


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2018)

It's a Technicolor day here today. The road home from the shops goes through the only possible place, ahead...


----------



## JohnClimber (12 Aug 2018)

No cycling this weekend but out and about in the Campervan in Mid Wales










360 night shot


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

My Gran Fondo & Joannes new (4 week old?) Toyota C-HR 'hybrid'

I'll admit it has some cool features; full external LED lighting (including headlights) - oddly the interior lighting isn't
The 'economy/charging' meter is good to keep on

The radio mixes FM & DAB, as a listing (sensible, for going from Radio 2, to 6 Music)


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2018)




----------



## Arjimlad (13 Aug 2018)

Just picked this lightweight beauty up from an Ebay sale for my little girl.. will replace the heavy but free of charge Apollo she's been riding. I can't wait to see her ride it tomorrow !


----------



## biggs682 (14 Aug 2018)

One from this morning's ride






Hardwater mill.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2018)

First ride on the new (used) bike to club..


----------



## fted33 (14 Aug 2018)

No Explanation for this. spotted on ride on Saturday.


----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

From last nights ride, the buzzard was just "sat" on the thermals hunting, nearly creamed in trying to get my camera out, 3 attempts to get a decent photo, this was the best I could get:




Does not give justice to a magnificent specimen, unfortunately the road was quite busy and had fairly tall and thick hedges on both sides making it difficult to stop and get a good shot and obviously he/she was not keen to hang around when I was pointing something at it!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (14 Aug 2018)

High tide River Severn, Rogiet moors, Gwent levels this morning.


----------



## Tizme (14 Aug 2018)

Baltonsborough:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Aug 2018)

Not a shooting club

The rear entrance of a public house in a local town

_'Featherstone Hotel'_
Green Lane/Station Road junction
Featherstone

Apologies For Quality









http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3522268


----------



## tommaguzzi (15 Aug 2018)

after looking at the first sign i was so suprised to see that the featherstone arms is not a flat roof pub


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Aug 2018)

_'Dobsons Farm'_
Green End Farm
Ouzlewell Green
(between Carlton & Lee Moor)

A young Alpaca

Immediately opposite this sign; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2762528







http://www.therhubarbtrianglefarmshop.co.uk/


----------



## Mojonaut (15 Aug 2018)

After weeks of high pressure and almost no wind, today was a bit of a shock to the system, short 20 miler on the fatty, tail wind home was nice though.

Bet it was windy up there though.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2018)

Fireworks last night at Lesches-en-Diois:


----------



## gbb (16 Aug 2018)

And talking of working at height...




Roof of a 4 storey apartment block, roofers are stood, no H&S measures and the guy stood up, 20 minutes ago we walked to the shop on the corner and he was stood having a spliff down a side street


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2018)

More fantasy-land stuff, from the Gorges des Gâts:


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Aug 2018)

Robbie gets the cone of shame...


----------



## Mrs M (16 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Robbie gets the cone of shame...
> 
> View attachment 425362


Aw, wee guy


----------



## slowmotion (17 Aug 2018)

Little Tribune Bay, Hornby Island.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Aug 2018)

Me and my shadow


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Aug 2018)

There should be a few shots from here, soon, as I intend a visit 
I've not been to the show for about 3 years; due to work, or simply forgetting it was on
However, I'm on day-off (26th)
Hope to see a few old friends, from my days of ownership

http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Aug 2018)

The topsoil is spilling out of the yellow bag onto the road because the towing Land Rover has locked up all its wheels as it tries, successfully, to avoid rear-ending a van which has indicated to turn right for a bacon butty. The Land Rover driver had left a reasonable gap on his approach but failed to notice the van slowing down & stopping until very nearly too late.


----------



## Venod (19 Aug 2018)

Nice paint job.


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> Nice paint job.
> 
> View attachment 425682


Very cool.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2018)

Near col de Miscon, yesterday. A cheeky little climb up to 1047m.


----------



## Tizme (19 Aug 2018)

I had to look twice:




It is a mannequin!


----------



## Serge (19 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> I had to look twice:
> View attachment 425804
> 
> It is a mannequin!


I'd report it anyway, you could've ended up in the canal!


----------



## gbb (20 Aug 2018)

Tragedy...




They've felled a fig tree. I love figs


----------



## biggs682 (20 Aug 2018)

Nothing to say


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

BlockBuster Video'
KirkGate
Wakefield

The chain closed (in the UK) in late 2013, so presumably this shop has been ever empty since?

Monday 20th August 2018


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

Whilst at KirkGate Station, taking these pictures, I was glad to see that the 'Fact & Figures' wall is still there

Monk Street 
KirkGate


Just a few random ones'




'Schweppes-Coca Cola' has a plant up at Carr Gate, near jct 41/M1



As seen from the A1








An area I know well, as I grew up in it
The best known producers, as they're always on TV 
http://www.yorkshirerhubarb.co.uk/



I'll be at Caphouse (the National Coal Mining Museum) on Sunday 26th
http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/



It's a great view from the top of the tower
I've also been inside the Spire







Wakefield Girls High School


----------



## simon.r (21 Aug 2018)




----------



## Arjimlad (21 Aug 2018)

This chap thinks it is OK to be using his phone because I am not police. Asked him not to for reasons of road safety.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Aug 2018)

You get a nice view of the top of Mont Ventoux from col de Perty...


----------



## plantfit (21 Aug 2018)

He looks a bit fick to me, moron


----------



## Tizme (21 Aug 2018)

On the village Green at Priddy:




Not really sure what the stacks are, but they hold an annual Fayre here (which is really good, so I'm told), so they may be to do with that. Perhaps someone on here can enlighten me.


----------



## Glow worm (21 Aug 2018)

One from a little boat trip we took on Saturday.


----------



## Alex H (22 Aug 2018)

Anyone lost a bridge?

EDIT - It's not a bridge - it's a lime kiln!


----------



## craigwend (22 Aug 2018)

Reading Chris Froome .- The Climb with my new friend


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Aug 2018)

Treasure from last nights commute. 8mm.


----------



## Spartak (22 Aug 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2018)

A short, hilly, but worthwhile diversion to Mirabel today.


----------



## Tizme (23 Aug 2018)

Just outside Lovington, Somerset, despite a 30 mph limit and traffic lights just around the bend, drivers insist on taking it at 50-60mph:


----------



## biggs682 (23 Aug 2018)

Top of the Giant pagado view


----------



## booze and cake (24 Aug 2018)

An army of cranes stand around Battersea Power Station like robot surgeons working to revive a very old patient. Moody skies hint that rain is a coming, and it was, but I made it home before the heavens opened, success!


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2018)

I'm not really a car person, but when I see something as pretty as this, even I have to relent.


----------



## woodbutcher (24 Aug 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm not really a car person, but when I see something as pretty as this, even I have to relent.
> 
> View attachment 426666


Just gorgeous , l can't add anything to that !!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm not really a car person, but when I see something as pretty as this, even I have to relent.
> 
> View attachment 426666



956, as used by The Noisettes, in this perfect slice of 2009 pop


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KRFHiBW9RE8


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

I rode up to the National Coal Mining Museum this morning, with constant heavy rain, from leaving the door
https://www.ncm.org.uk/

Why?, for this show
I've missed it for a trio of years, due to work (or just forgetting)
http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/

*Apologies for quality, but it was rather wet, so a misted up lens, & I had nothing dry enough to wipe it*

One of two, that I wanted to take home
101FC
Still on the V8, but with LPG







The other_ "I want it!!"_
80" Series 1









Surprisngly well polished for a 2A





Extremely vibrant Series 3





The prizes





https://www.facebook.com/groups/LeafersAtTPit/?hc_location=ufi


*EDIT @ 08:20, Monday 27th*

Upon offering my thanks for a good little show, on their FaceBook page, one of the (female) attendees replied that I had been strictly adhering to_ Rule 9_ 
Upon looking at her page/avatar, she was on a trackbike, at a Velodrome though!


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2018)

A big tree from yesterday's ride made me feel small .


----------



## Biff600 (27 Aug 2018)




----------



## plantfit (27 Aug 2018)

Today at the Lincoln steampunk festival


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2018)

I think that this will do for today. Les Gorges du Nan. Insane.


----------



## lazybloke (28 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> On the village Green at Priddy:
> View attachment 426166


Surely no trip to Priddy is complete unless you descend into Swindon's Hole? Photos of bike in front of sump, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Tizme (29 Aug 2018)

lazybloke said:


> Surely no trip to Priddy is complete unless you descend into Swindon's Hole? Photos of bike in front of sump, or it didn't happen!


You learn something everyday! I knew there was plenty of caving in the area, but I'd never heard of Swildons Hole! I'll have to find it and take a look (and a photo). Mind you tales like this put me off having a go: http://cavingnews.com/20120423-how-wrong-a-swildons-hole-short-round-trip-can-go 
I get mildly claustrophobic (incident as a kiddie that I've never managed to completely get over) which is strange as I was quite happy to wear Breathing Apparatus and fight confined space fires during my time in the RN.


----------



## lazybloke (29 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> You learn something everyday! I knew there was plenty of caving in the area, but I'd never heard of Swildons Hole! I'll have to find it and take a look (and a photo). Mind you tales like this put me off having a go: http://cavingnews.com/20120423-how-wrong-a-swildons-hole-short-round-trip-can-go
> I get mildly claustrophobic (incident as a kiddie that I've never managed to completely get over) which is strange as I was quite happy to wear Breathing Apparatus and fight confined space fires during my time in the RN.



I went down swildon's several times in decades gone by. Cold, dark and wet. Mostly spacious, but the occasional tight squeeze, plus a few flooded passages if you go far enough. I'm no claustrophobe but I don't see the attraction any more!

Now, Box mines to the east of Bath are interesting. Literally a maze in 3 dimensions , something like 60-70 miles of twisting passages. Lots of stories of groups getting lost in the dark down there, but with an organised group you can see the highlights : The "cathedral" cave is spectacular, the abandoned mine working equipment is fascinating (minecarts on rails, cranes, etc), and the sheer scale of the place takes your breath away.
Don't go underground alone!


----------



## plantfit (29 Aug 2018)

Both water and somewhere that sells drink,Castle barge on the river Trent at Newark


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2018)

I swear that this cat gave me a Gallic shrug when I made a bit of a noise to make sure I wasn't photographing a dead cat.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2018)

*'The Jolly Pinder of Wakefield'*
Lower York Street (junction with) Pinderfields Road





As mentioned in the Robin Hood stories







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Jolly_Pinder_of_Wakefield

https://overtown.org.uk/wakefield/the-jolly-pinder.html
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1020498


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2018)

A misty Hardwater mill this morning


----------



## plantfit (31 Aug 2018)

Today I have been making some spokes for my Ordinary cycle (penny farthing)


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Aug 2018)




----------



## slowmotion (1 Sep 2018)

A wind turbine and a "Nodding Donkey", southern Alberta.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2018)

A misty look across the fields at Easton maudit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2018)

I had cause to drive up towards Selby, on the A19 this morning, so I pulled off for a few minutes

*'Burn Bridge' *over The Selby Canal
The bridge is on the stretch of A19 between Brayton & Burn
View attachment 427916


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4727140

The underside is metal sheeted
View attachment 427917
View attachment 427915


Looking east, towards Brayton
View attachment 427918
​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2018)

I had cause to drive up towards Selby, on the A19 this morning, so on my way back, I turned off the A19, at Chapel Haddlesey, returning through Birkin, via West Haddlesey

_*
Tankards Bridge*_
Millfield Lane
Over the Selby Canal
(to the right/west, lays Birkin)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2586591
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101316360-tankards-bridge-west-haddlesey


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Sep 2018)

I climbed 620m _on foot_ up a hill to eat some Roquefort and tomato sandwiches, and look back at my house.


----------



## Tizme (1 Sep 2018)

The Pier, Weston-Super-Mare:


----------



## plantfit (2 Sep 2018)

Giving the trike a good clean today before autumn gets here,panniers off, seat off,chain and mec's cleaned and re-lubed,all cables re-lubed and had to replace one because it looked a bit tatty at the end, and a good polish using Mr Sheen









I find the picnic table and a workmate bench ideal height to work on the trike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Spotted this Raleigh chained up, when I was almost home, outside _'The Midlad Hotel'_
Looks quite good for the age but it's a *big* frame


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Market Cross (replica)
Rothwell
Commercial Street
Taken from Cross Street (the original stood roughly where I took the picture)


Rothwells Market Charter dates back to 1408 - earlier than Leeds!! (of which it is now subsumed into)
Holy Trinity Church in the background, and the May-Pole too






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1366755


----------



## biggs682 (2 Sep 2018)

Tizme said:


> The Pier, Weston-Super-Mare:
> View attachment 427805



And no sight of the sea


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Sep 2018)

No bikes in the shot (though I had got to Beaufort-sur-Gervanne on one), but a car like this does rather catch one's eye.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Sep 2018)

Old mans beard and blackberries


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Sep 2018)




----------



## rualexander (3 Sep 2018)

How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## MossCommuter (3 Sep 2018)

rualexander said:


> How much wood would a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?
> 
> View attachment 428353


Smasher


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2018)

Combe Laval today. Forget Alpe d'Huez, Mont Ventoux, and come here. It's insane, and so beautiful.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2018)

Combe Laval today. Forget Alpe d'Huez & Mont Ventoux, come here instead. Insane and beautiful.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2018)

*'Superslab CB Centre'*
Bradford Road
East Ardsley
That's the road (A650) that essentially goes between jct 41/M1 & jct 28/M62


----------



## Minotier (4 Sep 2018)

Skala, Kefalonia about ten minutes ago.


----------



## Spartak (4 Sep 2018)

Minotier said:


> View attachment 428450
> 
> Skala, Kefalonia about ten minutes ago.



Beautiful place, haven't been there in over 12 years....

Is Pines restaurant still on the waterfront ?


----------



## Minotier (4 Sep 2018)

Spartak said:


> Beautiful place, haven't been there in over 12 years....
> 
> Is Pines restaurant still on the waterfront ?



Yes, it’s still here on the square overlooking the sea.
We love it here, it is the spot we try to have a week in at least every couple of years.
Though it has expanded all the way along the coast road towards Poros.
The only thing missing is my bike.


----------



## MossCommuter (4 Sep 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2018)

I've left my little corner of paradise for a while, but before I went I sneaked in a little 50-miler to catch this view. Again


----------



## Alex H (5 Sep 2018)

The Big 'E' Memorial - a tribute to the miners of Ellington and Lynemouth.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Combe Laval today. Forget Alpe d'Huez & Mont Ventoux, come here instead. Insane and beautiful.
> 
> View attachment 428370


Just in case you're interested, here's the video of the short descent along the road.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Sep 2018)

I think the old School in Pavenham complete with a clock that dated back to 1877 .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2018)

_*Wheatley Hill Farmhouse*_
Wheatley Hill Lane
Cuttlehurst/Scissett
Dated 1654, on the date-stone on the boundary wall

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101299789-wheatley-hill-farmhouse-denby-dale#.W5PHrfZFzIU










Surprisingly no pictures of it on _Geograph_, but it's the cluster of buildings to the south of the blue circle
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4375313


I first became aware of this building a couple of summers ago, after passing it on a Sunday ride with _Wakefield Triathlon Club_, but rarely get into the area


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Sep 2018)

Yesterday evening: back in Topsham.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

*Garforth House*
Selby Road (A63)
West Garforth
(opposite Lidgett Lane)

When I was a kid, there was a private Zoo here, with Monkeys in cages at the front!
Plus, a roundabout in the yard
Long gone now!!

Read the '3rd' comment, about walking a Lion on a lead!!!! http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=1422

4th paragraph. from the bottom;
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...d-made-yorkshire-puddings-for-elvis-1-7429712


----------



## Biff600 (9 Sep 2018)

A Green Goddess, I had the mispleasure of having to drive one when the firemen went on strike in 2002/3. Seen today at the Haddenham Steam Fair


----------



## tribanjules (9 Sep 2018)

Crossing the M42 racing the rain clouds home this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2018)

I found this amongst my Combe Laval photos. Sometimes stuff happens by chance that you only spot later...


----------



## Mrs M (10 Sep 2018)

Nice wee touch at our lunch out today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Sep 2018)

Daughter
Passed
Today





We've already changed the insurance, to a new company
I need to cancel the preceding Policy (but I got home, after closing time)


Existing policy (May commencement) was in my name, with her as a named driver, for (circa) _£580_ F/C
To change, to her as passed/unsupervised, they wanted an extra _£2,420_ until renewal

Nothing swish, just a 1.4 hatchback

SWMBO did a bit of shopping around, & we've got it to _£1,607_ F/C, in her name (with me as named)
Black-boxed though (plug-in?, not hardwired)


When we first bought it for her, I tried my own insurers, that I have the Octavia with, & they quoted over _£4,500_!!


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Sep 2018)

Twas a good 'un tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Sep 2018)

My picture of the day for yesterday






Was my liver , onion gravy and chips.


----------



## Alex H (11 Sep 2018)

Sunflower at Cragside today


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (11 Sep 2018)

Top of mam nick


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Sep 2018)

Visiting a supplier today and in amongst an eclectic collection of vehicles and automobilia(?), I spotted these three bikes:


----------



## TeeShot (13 Sep 2018)

All quiet before the BSB arrives this weekend


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Sep 2018)

Poster seen in my Barbers this afternoon
(her husband owns it)


----------



## mickle (14 Sep 2018)

Attitude adjustment.


----------



## dickyknees (14 Sep 2018)

Grey Friday on the Great Orme, Llandudno.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Poster seen in my Barbers this afternoon
> (her husband owns it)
> View attachment 429976



Seen here, at the barbers shop a few years ago



It gets 'other attention' too...………..


----------



## iandg (15 Sep 2018)

The old A858 single track to Acha Mor - between showers during yesterday's ride.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

Where Frodo & Sam caught the train?







http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/333061


----------



## Dave 123 (15 Sep 2018)

Door detail, St John the Baptist, Cockayne Hatley.






And a window


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Sep 2018)

'Spit-Roasting' MG GT

_WB Motors_
Church Lane
Normanton

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363084


----------



## Biff600 (16 Sep 2018)




----------



## tribanjules (16 Sep 2018)

Blustery high peak trail today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2018)

*Skipton*
High Street (Church, & Castle, end)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2018)

Last week, admittedly, taken leaning on a railing, at work, with my new Sidi's


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2018)

*Knottingley Weir*, combining a new Hydro-Electric plant

Almost panoramic, as thumbnails!!






I rode along the bank of the River Aire, from Ferrybridge to the weir
I had tried to get to it before once, but was about a mile too far downstream

_The company, & film-clip; _http://www.barnenergy.co.uk/knottingley
_Where's the Weir?;_ http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3617466

It's the same company that constructed 'Kirkthorpe Hydro'
Please view the following post to that link, I do like that particular photograph, I think I did well there


----------



## addictfreak (17 Sep 2018)

Start of club ride from Longtown, Cumbria to South Shields 87 miles


----------



## jowwy (18 Sep 2018)

My view for the next 7 days


----------



## biggs682 (18 Sep 2018)

My old Raleigh


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2018)

Yesterday afternoon


----------



## ChrisEyles (18 Sep 2018)

Tried a new after-work loop this week. 'Twas good!


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Sep 2018)

@ChrisEyles where b that 2?


----------



## Spartak (19 Sep 2018)

Second Severn Crossing taken from a very blustery Severn Beach.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2018)

Spartak said:


> Second Severn Crossing taken from a very blustery Severn Beach.


I always think the official name should be Severn 'Beach'. Got my Gran's car slightly stuck on the 'beach' when I was learning to drive... I think I found the only bit of sandy stuff for miles...


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @ChrisEyles where b that 2?


Looks like the Mendips to me, looking west - Crook Peak and the Somerset Levels in the distance.


----------



## Phaeton (19 Sep 2018)

Tried to ride around Coniston Water, wind in excess of 60mph, horizontal rain, the final straw was.


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Sep 2018)

Dave 123 said:


> @ChrisEyles where b that 2?



@Dave 123 those pics were taken on the West Mendips Way, along the bridleway from King's Wood to Crook Peak. Nearby Black Down and Rowberrow Warren are well worth a look too, loads of bridleways criss-crossing up there.

Well done @briantrumpet for spotting it!


----------



## Aravis (21 Sep 2018)

These are from yesterday, but I had no means of posting until now.

I was a bit surprised to find one of these so close to home, in Brittany:






A pleasure to use, and extremely well-kept, in keeping with everything else at the location:






The water was absolutely gorgeous, but I'd forgotten my swimming things...


----------



## Phaeton (21 Sep 2018)

Aravis said:


> The water was absolutely gorgeous, but I'd forgotten my swimming things...


With the amount of people there would it have mattered?


----------



## User6179 (21 Sep 2018)

The apprentice laying block...


----------



## Aravis (21 Sep 2018)

Phaeton said:


> With the amount of people there would it have mattered?


Tempting though it was, I felt that partially used underwear was the way to go. "No swim" definitely wasn't an option!


----------



## mickle (21 Sep 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (22 Sep 2018)

Nice sunrise this morning


----------



## jowwy (22 Sep 2018)

Sat on balcony in peurto rico, Gran Canaria watching the boats coming in and out of the marina


----------



## dickyknees (22 Sep 2018)

Train spotting today!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2018)

Moonrise over the Pyrénées at 8:15pm.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Sep 2018)

Outside one of Northampton's fine town centre buildings.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Sep 2018)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Moonrise over the Pyrénées at 8:15pm.
> 
> View attachment 431166


That wasn't the one I meant to post: it's from my phone, but the one below is from the fairly nice digital camera I brought with me, and it shows what the moon really looked like.


----------



## JohnClimber (23 Sep 2018)

Very simple one today.

Ride to Carr Mill Dam (the largest inland water in Merseyside.... apparently)





Unpack pack raft from rear harness, life jacket and paddles from the front, inflate raft, load bike on to raft and set a float





Paddle around the lake (well I say lake, it would have been quicker to walk around it.....)





Head under the arches and back again towards the other side/shore





Successfully get out without getting wet





Deflate raft, pack it all away and ride home.

Lots way learnt and fun was had :ugeek:


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Sep 2018)

Went up near Frocester to a place called Coaley Peak View. Can't actually believe that my 85-year-old mother nor we have ever been to this amazing viewpoint on the edge of the Cotswolds for a family day outing from Bristol. Well worth quite a diversion on a clear day.


----------



## plantfit (24 Sep 2018)

Not today but one day last week, Retford Notts


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Went up near Frocester to a place called Coaley Peak View. Can't actually believe that my 85-year-old mother nor we have ever been to this amazing viewpoint on the edge of the Cotswolds for a family day outing from Bristol. Well worth quite a diversion on a clear day.
> 
> View attachment 431284


Ah... stunning views from there. Have you been up to the Tyndale Monument at North Nibley for a view southwards ?


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

Thornbury on a soggy Saturday morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Sep 2018)

Today's challenging bit of driving


----------



## booze and cake (25 Sep 2018)

@Arjimlad oof, liked but I don't like that, what an arse, far too close

This is in the courtyard of the V&A Museum and is part of London Design Week.




Details:


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Ah... stunning views from there. Have you been up to the Tyndale Monument at North Nibley for a view southwards ?


In the dim, distant past, yes. Cycled there (but didn't go up the tower) for the first time in about 1978, I reckon, with a puncture repair kit and 2p in the pocket, in case we had a problem getting home again.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2018)

A rather lovely start to today's commute.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Sep 2018)

A cobweb with the sun


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2018)

Nice again this morning.


----------



## booze and cake (26 Sep 2018)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Sep 2018)

A couple I liked from today's ride up into the hills:





I've just crossed over the Stiperstones and looking in the direction of the Long Mynd.





The view from Plush Hill near All Stretton.


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Sep 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2018)

*Wakefield Museum*
Yesterday
I'd been 'press-ganged' into a meeting with a few of the Consultants, a quartet of Sisters, a couple of General Managers & one of the Medical Directors (all of whom, I know, & can talk to easily, bar one of the GMs, who I'd not met before)

When it was dinner-break, I headed out of the building, as it was a in a Hotel/conference room, in the centre of Wakefield
I'd been to WestGate (railway station) for a sandwich from WH Smiths, & decided to have a browse in the new LibraryMuseum


It has the Charles Waterton collection too, including the Caiman, that he 'rode' to the bank of a river
(the creator of supposedly, the Worlds first Nature Reserve, at his home at Walton Hall
https://www.experiencewakefield.co.uk/attractions/thedms.aspx?dms=3&feature=1073&venue=2190474
http://www.wakefield.gov.uk/Documents/culture-museums/museums/charles-watertons-creations.pdf

However, I wanted to have a look at the Anglo-Scandinavian canoe
http://wakefieldmuseumsandlibraries.blogspot.com/2014/07/stanley-ferry-logboat.html










http://www.bajrfed.co.uk/bajrpress/stanley-ferry-logboat-returns-to-wakefield/

http://www.yorkshire-voice.com/1000-year-old-viking-logboat-returns-to-wakefield/


*EDIT*
_Saturday 29th @ 09:51
_
The village this was found it is my 'home village', where I grew up
SWMBO, & I, lived in a house where we could see the Aquaduct from the front rooms


----------



## TeeShot (27 Sep 2018)

Glorious day for cycling today


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Sep 2018)

I finally got round to buying a Brompton last weekend


----------



## biggs682 (28 Sep 2018)

View for the next couple of days


----------



## Shut Up Legs (28 Sep 2018)

"This autumn sun's gorgeous. To hell with doing my marmot duties in the burrow: I'm staying out here!"


----------



## uphillstruggler (28 Sep 2018)

Post blood donation tea and biccies


----------



## biggs682 (29 Sep 2018)

Down on the beach


----------



## Spartak (29 Sep 2018)




----------



## fted33 (29 Sep 2018)

Friday Night on the A!7. I,ll just park it here while I go for a coffee.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2018)

Our Granddaughter getting me some milk


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 Oct 2018)

Down by the canal

Magnet fishermen have been busy over the weekend


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Oct 2018)

I attended the launch of my cousin's book over the weekend and have ended up with UK (left) and US copies. What I've read of it so far is a lot of fun and I hope it goes down well with the target audience.


----------



## FolderBeholder (1 Oct 2018)

Pedal-powered Armadillo. (Only in LA)


----------



## biggs682 (1 Oct 2018)

Southwold from the Pier


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2018)

Autumnal Devon sun:


----------



## Smudge (1 Oct 2018)

One of my other bikes..... Parked up in Weston Super Mare last w/e.


----------



## booze and cake (1 Oct 2018)

FolderBeholder said:


> View attachment 432422
> 
> 
> Pedal-powered Armadillo. (Only in LA)



 I love this, brilliant!


----------



## JohnClimber (1 Oct 2018)

Saturday 12 noon to Sunday at 10.45am compressed to 1min 50secs


View: https://vimeo.com/292612392


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2018)




----------



## Arjimlad (2 Oct 2018)

[QUOTE 5398944, member: 9609"]well snapped, hope you're handing the vid into the cop shop.

that has to be dangerous driving and a ban[/QUOTE]

Yes, uploaded it - usually ends up with a letter of advice as they cannot prove he was on a network at the time. But perhaps he'll exercise a bit more self-control in future. Ban ?


----------



## Spokesmann (2 Oct 2018)

Out earlier today in Plymouth...


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2018)

Some art work done by local schools on a local underpass .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

*Went Valley
WentBridge*

Under the A1 flyover that dominates the valley now
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...g-bypass-over-valley-of-river-went-darrington
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/718101


----------



## simon.r (3 Oct 2018)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Oct 2018)

Not overly far from me, a gorgeously restored/rebuild Series 3 with a full tilt
Apologies for slightly poor quality, available light, at 17:30

I don't think the AF could 'grab' the slab-sides correctly (2009 Fuji XP10)


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2018)

I have waited years for a picture of the Ian May cycles shop front and i finally got one


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2018)

So far this one


----------



## Dave 123 (6 Oct 2018)

A tarantula...., maybe


----------



## mickle (6 Oct 2018)

Like I need any more projects.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (7 Oct 2018)

boggle hole yha




Robin hood's bay


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2018)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> View attachment 433034
> boggle hole yha
> View attachment 433035
> Robin hood's bay



You've not being attempting the_ 'Wayne Randle Boggle Hole Sportif_', have you?!?!?

*Part 1 *https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/even...-not-to-get-dropped-on-the-way-to-boggle-hole
*Part 2* https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/events/q/date/2016/03/22/who-was-hard-at-boggle-hole
*Part 3* https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/even...s-hard-all-who-got-there-and-all-who-got-back
*Part 4 *https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/events/q/date/2016/03/24/the-tale-of-boggle-hole-ride-day-two

The ride there was. apparently, 96 miles, over 4400 feet of ascent, 5 hours (average, it states of 19.5MPH)


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (7 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> You've not being attempting the_ 'Wayne Randle Boggle Hole Sportif_', have you?!?!?
> 
> *Part 1 *https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/even...-not-to-get-dropped-on-the-way-to-boggle-hole
> *Part 2* https://www.planetx.co.uk/news/events/q/date/2016/03/22/who-was-hard-at-boggle-hole
> ...


Sounds like hell. Went with the other half and got really drunk at the smugglers inn Robin hood's bay


----------



## plantfit (7 Oct 2018)

At a tractor run today raising funds for the full sized Lancaster bomber memorial just off the A46 on the Notts/Lincs border, this one is a scale replica


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Oct 2018)

In a layby on the A63 late AM, on my way to pick up daughter, from her boyfriends (at Hull University)

I was going to go to the Country Park/Foreshore for a look at it, but there was some event, as the traffic was backed up considerably
Maybe next time


----------



## Biff600 (7 Oct 2018)




----------



## Vantage (8 Oct 2018)

Out riding with the doggy yesterday.


----------



## simon.r (8 Oct 2018)

The morning after the night before on the Goose Fair site:






@Fnaar


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2018)

My view today


----------



## Alex H (10 Oct 2018)

Waiting for the ref...........


----------



## delb0y (10 Oct 2018)

Dawn.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2018)

Vantage said:


> Out riding with the doggy yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 433152


Complete with swinging, poop-bag



_*
'Trans-Pennine Trail'/'Wakefield Wheel'*_
Section between Aberford Road (opposite Lime Pit Lane) Stanley, and 'Stanley Ferry' (Ferry Lane)
Footpath section, branching off through Smalley Bight Farm
(where a very good Yorkshire cyclist lived, after marriage, & a contemporary of Beryl Burton)







The houses behind are on Aberford Road, at Stanley Grove
The crossing point can be seen on the map, below the picture; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2478175


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2018)

_*Vickers FV433 'Abbot' *_
Self Propelled Gun

Tanks have rotatable turrets, SPG's don't (they simply elevate/depress the barrel, & act as a 'platform')

Sharp Lane House 
Leeds Road 
Robin Hood

It's been there for quite a few years, but I keep forgetting to photograph it, he used to have a Ferret Scout Car, at the other side of the house, but it wasn't there


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Oct 2018)

I am looking at sails on Lake Como today.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Oct 2018)

The church spire at Easton maudit this morning with the sun coming up around it.


----------



## Shadow (15 Oct 2018)

On Bur Way, Church Stretton last week while away for a few days;
looking east (ish)...
View media item 10871... and looking west (ish)
View media item 10872


----------



## Shadow (15 Oct 2018)

An old red brick building on the main drag in Bishops Castle
View media item 10873
Why post on CC?
Because the old plaque to the right of the front door. Does anyone know of this building and its current use?
View media item 10874


----------



## midlife (15 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _*Vickers FV433 'Abbot' *_
> Self Propelled Gun
> 
> Tanks have rotatable turrets, SPG's don't (they simply elevate/depress the barrel, & act as a 'platform')
> ...



I'm sure the Abbot's gun rotates.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2018)

Taken about 10 minutes ago, a couple of hundred metres from home.


----------



## rualexander (16 Oct 2018)

Day out mountain biking over the hill behind Dunoon on sunday.


----------



## TeeShot (17 Oct 2018)

Holidaying in Ilfracombe this week


----------



## Spartak (17 Oct 2018)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2018)

Atmospheric up on the Long Mynd and the Stiperstones today:


----------



## Alembicbassman (18 Oct 2018)

Waaaay Toooo Cloooose


----------



## Alex H (18 Oct 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (19 Oct 2018)

Marin in the morning mist


----------



## plantfit (20 Oct 2018)

Was given the instruction to clean up before going on my ride this morning while she was at the gym (or is it Jims?)
So I opted for the ride first as soon as she had gone, rebel to the core!


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (20 Oct 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Waaaay Toooo Cloooose
> 
> View attachment 434481
> 
> View attachment 434482


What a kn#b


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2018)

A rather glorious day here in Topsham. A pity I couldn't go for a ride (following my trying to use the back of my cycle helmet - with my head inside it - to remodel part of the road surface yesterday), but wandering around town with a camera has its upsides.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2018)

@briantrumpet hope you are ok ? 

Sunrise somewhere between Creaton and the Brampton's this morning


----------



## Spokesmann (21 Oct 2018)

Sun rise over Plymouth.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2018)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> What a kn#b




i think his name is Tim?


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Oct 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Sun rise over Plymouth.
> View attachment 434765


That's glorious!


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @briantrumpet hope you are ok ?


Yes, thanks, treating it (under doctor's orders) as mild concussion, and just a few aches. A lucky escape.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes, thanks, treating it (under doctor's orders) as mild concussion, and just a few aches. A lucky escape.



Sounds like it was


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Oct 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Sounds like it was


You can find the video on the Tourmalet video thread in General Cycling Discussions, if Schadenfreude on a Sunday morning is your thing. I hadn't planned anything dramatic...


----------



## Biff600 (21 Oct 2018)

Shame I didn't get it plumb, and shame that I got the arm of my glasses in the shot.......but you get the idea !!


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Oct 2018)

Autumn bike ride in the park


----------



## dickyknees (21 Oct 2018)

Bit of a do in Buenos Aires main street yesterday.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2018)

*The George Cross* awarded to Malta, for their 'siege' in 1942
National War Museum
Fort Elmo 
Valetta
http://heritagemalta.org/museums-sites/national-war-museum/


Taken on Friday 19th October


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Oct 2018)

Late October. Bonkers.


----------



## Mark65 (22 Oct 2018)

On the Leeds to Liverpool canal near Blackburn this morning.


----------



## Chappy (22 Oct 2018)

Yesterdays ride was the sort that made me remember why I love cycling so much. Just me the road and song birds.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2018)

My sister is starting to take cosplay for events quite seriously now.


----------



## Alembicbassman (22 Oct 2018)

Clumber Park today.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Oct 2018)

Another glorious day here in Topsham, and another sunset worth snapping.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2018)

Mdina (The Silent City)
Malta

Outside the 'town walls', by the bus stops/car-park
Tuesday 16th October 

A nice _take_ on a bike-rack!


----------



## swee'pea99 (22 Oct 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Mdina (The Silent City)
> Malta
> 
> Outside the 'town walls', by the bus stops/car-park
> ...


What a coincidence! A friend sent me this, from Tirana in Albania just yesterday:


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (23 Oct 2018)

lets see if I remember how to do this...

First what we saw yesterday as we were riding, don't worry is not venomous the guys said... I didn't stick around to find out! 






And on our way home before it got darker... Some lite MTB






it was a long Summer here...


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2018)

Gosh. That was quite some sunset tonight. Worth two photos...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Oct 2018)

Another easy day on the MTB... So easy that I decided to walk with my bike up this little hill... 






The strava ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/1923191095

The view at the top of the hill..






I really suck at this MTB stuff... Same reason why I do it, to get better at it.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Oct 2018)

I have been off the bike due to a bad chest for a few days so it was wonderful to be rewarded with a morning like this for my recovery ride to work today.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2018)

Sheep safely grazing.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Oct 2018)

My brunch


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Oct 2018)

Still warm here... Cold weather is coming.. (Sunday)


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Oct 2018)

Airbus Beluga throwing out rainbows


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2018)

Nipping out for a quick lunchtime spin is rather pleasant when your work is in the middle Dartmoor...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2018)

My place of work for three days...


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2018)

Autumnal day at Tyntesfield, North Somerset.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (27 Oct 2018)

Cafe stop, just before it started snowing


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (27 Oct 2018)

Good morning..!


----------



## JohnClimber (27 Oct 2018)

Rivington was looking at it's best today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Oct 2018)

Joanne brought this home for my tea, or to take to work tomorrow for dinner

I'll hazard a guess that it'll be fairly similar to Lentil Dahl

But...………….. _'Otter_'...…………………………….


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (28 Oct 2018)

After a day off the bike yesterday today was a day to ride on the road bike that I had abandoned over the last 2 weeks...



That is the place of return. On the way back we had a nice ramp before the long downhill... (pic is not the best but it gives you an idea) 20% gradient.







Heeey look that is me..!! 500 meters at 20% is enough.

The ride? https://www.strava.com/activities/1932130616


----------



## swee'pea99 (28 Oct 2018)

Bit of autumn colour from The Hell That is (that there) London:






Hampstead Heath, to be more specific.


----------



## Biff600 (29 Oct 2018)

From yesterday.........................and where it should be !!


----------



## Mark65 (29 Oct 2018)

Taken from the top of Darwen Tower, Lancashire today with my bike parked at the bottom.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Oct 2018)

One I quite liked from today's ride. Concord College, Acton Burnell:


----------



## Arjimlad (31 Oct 2018)

Screen grab from the helmet camera, a beautiful morning again.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2018)

I'm back in France for a few days, with my 85-year-old mother and a car. Weather's not looking great, but with this view it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Houthakker (31 Oct 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm back in France for a few days, with my 85-year-old mother and a car. Weather's not looking great, but with this view it doesn't really matter.
> 
> View attachment 436383


I want to ride down that road!


----------



## Threevok (31 Oct 2018)

Really ? I wanted to ride up it


----------



## Houthakker (31 Oct 2018)

But I do down so much better than I do up.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2018)

Houthakker said:


> I want to ride down that road!


Both ways are superb - it's a very moderate gradient with no steep ramps, an hour up and 25 minutes down, roughly. 

Reckon I've probably done it more than 50 times now... wish I'd kept an accurate count. It's just 15 minutes from my front door.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2018)

It's all a bit psychedelic here now, despite the rain...


----------



## TeeShot (1 Nov 2018)

Hard to believe it’s November 1st


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (1 Nov 2018)

Windy day out there.. 

But totally worth getting out of bed. Today was some sort of holiday here.






The ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/1939512313 if you are too lazy to click it says 130 km and 1950 meters of climbing


----------



## Spartak (2 Nov 2018)

Early morning ride to Bath along the cycle track from Emersons Green. Frosty start to what looks to be a glorious autumnal day.


----------



## booze and cake (2 Nov 2018)

I've been up in mid Wales where it was getting down to well below freezing at night, minus 8 in nearby St Harmon earlier in the week, which was the coldest in the country and coldest October evening for 20 years according to the local BBC news. Despite that this rose in a sheltered part of my mum's garden has obviously not got the winter is coming memo.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Nov 2018)

A fast ride to get ready for the weekend... https://www.strava.com/activities/1941592009

And my turn around point.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2018)

I have to fess up to cheating this week: the bike is staying dry, as I've got my 85-year-old mum with me, and her cycling days are long past. So I'm treating her to the autumnal sights of the area, on routes I'd normally be doing on the bike. 

Having said that, I'm not minding too much being in a car, as the weather has been a bit pants up till now. Still, it brightened up in the end today. Briefly.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Nov 2018)

It's starting to look quite autumnal now - Golden Acre Park this morning:


----------



## FolderBeholder (3 Nov 2018)

Joshua Tree Ca.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Nov 2018)

At the end of the day...


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2018)

A little local stroll while the mist clears, and a nice view back to my house... well, its roof, anyway. 

But last full day here  ... for now


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Nov 2018)

What? I forgot to post a pic from yesterday? Let me fix that..!






The ride? https://www.strava.com/activities/1943626896


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (4 Nov 2018)

I just realized that I could have pot a pic from today as well...

Oh well here it is..!






And the ride from today.. https://www.strava.com/activities/1945612428

Have you notice I change wheels and tires from Summer to Winter?


----------



## Mark65 (5 Nov 2018)

Taken at Hoghton Tower near Blackburn today.


----------



## booze and cake (5 Nov 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (5 Nov 2018)

Took the hound for a walk at Temple Newsam today. 



Shame the weather was so grey and gloomy as the autumn colours are really impressive this year


----------



## booze and cake (5 Nov 2018)

And another from today in Hyde Park, this one I'm calling 'double vision'


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2018)

Have returned from France now, but made one last little jaunt out with my mum to somewhere she wanted to see - the old village of Mirabel, with its ruined chateau and cypresses.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Nov 2018)

After a long weekend of cycling yesterday I took the day off... Today it was time to get the legs moving again so we headed out with some of the guys.

The ride is a segment that I created with the intention of seen any improvements today was not a day to beat personal records, just to spin the legs.






The clown looking one is me.. Jesus what a face!

Strava ride: https://www.strava.com/activities/1949089890

Wish me luck tomorrow we are going to see a house that we might buy here in town. (has spare bedrooms to rent out )


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Nov 2018)

I know that this isn't photographically of any quality, but I thought I'd put it here for your amusement: peer into the gloom at the cliff on the right hand side of the photo, and you'll see a definition of a mad French road. Cut into the cliff of the Canyon des Ecouges, this now-closed road is utterly bonkers.






I've got a few more from a few years ago here: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2015/08/06/col-de-romeyere-1074m-and-the-canyon-des-ecouges/


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Nov 2018)

First day of my proper down-tools concussion rest (I'm actually following doctors' orders for once), so a gentle stroll in between the showers:


----------



## Kempstonian (8 Nov 2018)

There are some great photos in this thread!


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Nov 2018)




----------



## FolderBeholder (8 Nov 2018)

This little fella chilling on our Tangerine tree....


----------



## Threevok (8 Nov 2018)

Not really my picture but someone just posted this in one of the strava groups, and it made my day.


----------



## Alembicbassman (9 Nov 2018)

Astral cargo 747 delivering fresh cut flowers from Kenya to be sold in florists across the region. Seems a long way for them to come to last a week in a vase.


----------



## biggs682 (10 Nov 2018)

A very poignant one this morning







Thrapston memorial stone and silhouette


----------



## Dave 123 (10 Nov 2018)

From a walk up Moel Famau this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Nov 2018)

And still the storms pass by...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> A very poignant one this morning
> 
> View attachment 437852
> 
> ...



Excellent!!

We have the Wakefield Cathedral Choir wreath, in our care, at home
Daughter was the one who laid it last year


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Nov 2018)

Ulleskelf this morning.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Nov 2018)

If I have to pick a pic from today's ride... 

Has to be this one!






It is a special feeling to drop someone. Specially since the first time this local guys took me for a ride I was going backwards on the mountains. 

Beautiful day!


----------



## FolderBeholder (11 Nov 2018)

Alembicbassman said:


> Seems a long way for them to come to last a week in a vase.
> 
> View attachment 437755



Thats exactly what I tell my wife whenever a “flowerable” (but flowerless) event rolls around....


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Nov 2018)

1981 Jack Taylor Marathon


----------



## swee'pea99 (11 Nov 2018)

You really can't go wrong on Hampstead Heath at this time of year.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Nov 2018)

Aberford this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Nov 2018)

Today in Topsham...


----------



## booze and cake (11 Nov 2018)

For @cosmicbike


----------



## 8mph (11 Nov 2018)




----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (12 Nov 2018)

Nature called here...






Istan, just a few km away from Marbella for those familiar with the area. This would be the view from the top of the climb. 14 km of it.

P.S: Just found out about the CycleChat Club in Strava..! I am the guy from Coin..Malaga


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Nov 2018)

I was thinking about calling these photos 'Today In Topsham', so I could abbreviate it, then I thought, maybe not...


----------



## GM (12 Nov 2018)

One from over the park while walking the dog this morning, been trying to capture him for weeks....


----------



## FolderBeholder (13 Nov 2018)

From Hinkley, CA (yes...the one from the Julia Roberts’ film “Erin Brokovich”)


----------



## 8mph (13 Nov 2018)

GM said:


> One from over the park while walking the dog this morning, been trying to capture him for weeks....
> 
> View attachment 438464


Wow, fantastic shot!


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (13 Nov 2018)

Leeds cycle hub


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (13 Nov 2018)

Week opener for me here...

Man it got dark so quick... Not even 6 pm and was this dark.

Roads still empty enough, wide enough and smooth enough.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2018)

Birmingham this morning:





A lifesize Lego Noddy Holder.


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (14 Nov 2018)

Top of Mortimer road out of midhopestones.


----------



## plantfit (15 Nov 2018)

Ancestral village of Gonville-Bromhead of Rourkes Drift fame (Zulu war)


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Nov 2018)

Watching the Rickshaw Challenge go by at Welshampton today:




Fair play to them - they had a tough day of hills yesterday but keep on going.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (15 Nov 2018)

Good spot to start or to turn around.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Nov 2018)

Picked up a passenger it won't leave .


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Nov 2018)

All grey in Topsham today.


----------



## plantfit (17 Nov 2018)

This mornings local villages ride,only eight miles but still good fun on a trike
this one speaks for itself



in front of the new village hall,(Carlton le Moorland), in the process of being re built


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Nov 2018)

Mr WD has been cutting the grass in the top field today.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2018)

Brighter today... well, the weather, if not me.


----------



## Andy_R (17 Nov 2018)




----------



## FolderBeholder (17 Nov 2018)

plantfit said:


> This mornings local villages ride,only eight miles but still good fun on a trike
> this one speaks for itself
> 
> View attachment 439101
> ...


Man I’d love one of those trikes...
Aren’t enough MUPs in my neck to justify (and I would NOT ride in So Cal’s wild traffic) 
Thanks for posting those pix!


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2018)

Andy_R said:


> View attachment 439147


Is that the Lake District? I feel I ought to be able to place it... it's a lovely photo.


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Nov 2018)

Out this morning in Plymouth...


----------



## JohnClimber (18 Nov 2018)

Last nights wild camp, 
Number 11/11 "Bivi a Month" for 2018
My 32nd in a row*


----------



## swee'pea99 (18 Nov 2018)

Stunning utterly cloudless sky over the hell that is that there London this morning...


----------



## Andy_R (18 Nov 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Is that the Lake District? I feel I ought to be able to place it... it's a lovely photo.


It's Grisedale Beck on the way back from Helvellyn via Dollywaggon Pike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2018)

Yesterday, during a family day-out, to Beverley (East Riding of Yorkshire)

Wife, daughter (her b/f) & father-in-law all went to the Minster
I went up to the North Bar, & had forgotten about this, in North Bar Within

I didn't go it, wasn't sure on service times, as I'd said I'd meet them at a certain time, either at the Minster, or at Wednesday Market (yes, a place)
http://cafevelobeverley.co.uk/






And, on the road outside, as a left-over from the Tour de Yorkshire stage start, here, back in May


----------



## Denis99 (18 Nov 2018)

Cefn Coed Colliery , near Crynant South Wales. Now just a museum...


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2018)

Andy_R said:


> It's Grisedale Beck on the way back from Helvellyn via Dollywaggon Pike


Aha, thanks, yes, St Sunday Crag to the left. Got it now... a nice stroll.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2018)

Possibly the same bird as before, but a different lighting designer this time...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Out this morning in Plymouth...
> 
> View attachment 439319



Too wet, for that beauty, to be out


----------



## Ian H (19 Nov 2018)

Actually not today, but a few days ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2018)

Beverley (again)
East Riding of Yorkshire
Saturday 17th

_*North Bar*_
It's older than the Minster, by about 10-15 years!

_From North Bar Without_









And, from _North Bar Within_
There's no 'town walls' though






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...wall-piers-and-railings-beverley#.W_KWUvZ2vIU

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bever...Kx8ezYddmYHL6lO_mNcCxtTR6cLzEwmudp1Edm8uum7h4

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5...oRZTsv4721tf31BJ8XvVvlJBB4eZqcdeHEmd23Xo7OUG8







*As An Aside;*
East Yorkshire Motor Services, the regional bus company had special bodies on its double-deckers, in order to use this route





Seen here, compared to a standard body;
http://www.old-bus-photos.co.uk/?p=...0WnfPV58Xd6k9CFJK0R0ySQX0WNnfaBdaeB5EKJFzwZPc


----------



## Spokesmann (19 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Too wet, for that beauty, to be out


Was dry...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Nov 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Was dry...


I was viewing that, on my phone, at that point, so maybe the definition wasn't good enough to discern any dampness?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2018)

Replacement of the groynes at Southbourne earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2018)

Not-sunset, for a change.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2018)

Spokesmann said:


> Was dry...


In Plymouth?


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Nov 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> In Plymouth?


Indeed!


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Nov 2018)

Smart reflection


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Nov 2018)

Turned out nice in the end...


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Nov 2018)

The calm before the metcon storm...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2018)

The Exe wasn't looking nearly as serene today...


----------



## biggs682 (22 Nov 2018)

Another burst main caused this flooding on my commute .


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Nov 2018)

A snapped link on the chain on this bike has probably cost me about £2000 in lost earnings so far (recovering from concussion), but we're still friends. Going for short walks and rides and taking photos is my therapy for now.


----------



## Threevok (23 Nov 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> A snapped link on the chain on this bike has probably cost me about £2000 in lost earnings so far (recovering from concussion), but we're still friends. Going for short walks and rides and taking photos is my therapy for now.
> 
> View attachment 440036



Where to is that ? 

Looks familiar


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Nov 2018)

Threevok said:


> Where to is that ?
> 
> Looks familiar


End of The Strand in Topsham, looking towards Exmouth, with the so-called 'Goatwalk' on the left. No goats to be seen these days though.


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Nov 2018)

Keeper getting a nippy NIP !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Keeper getting a nippy NIP !
> 
> View attachment 440043



How can that motorist see out of that screen !!!!


----------



## Arjimlad (23 Nov 2018)

biggs682 said:


> How can that motorist see out of that screen !!!!


Very poorly, so he'll be getting prosecuted.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Very poorly, so he'll be getting prosecuted.



Rightfully so


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2018)

Can you tell which box our granddaughter opened ?


----------



## JohnClimber (24 Nov 2018)

Arjimlad said:


> Keeper getting a nippy NIP !
> 
> View attachment 440043



Your shouldn't cover up their plate, you should send it straight to the police


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Nov 2018)

JohnClimber said:


> Your shouldn't cover up their plate, you should send it straight to the police


I did that and the police are sending a notice of intended prosecution to the registered keeper!


----------



## Katherine (24 Nov 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> A snapped link on the chain on this bike has probably cost me about £2000 in lost earnings so far (recovering from concussion), but we're still friends. Going for short walks and rides and taking photos is my therapy for now.
> 
> View attachment 440036


Oh no! Sorry to hear that. GWS. I'm also enjoying my walks whilst off the bike.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Nov 2018)

Katherine said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that. GWS. I'm also enjoying my walks whilst off the bike.


Thanks - you too! I might not have helped in the recovery by riding home from the hospital on the day I fell off...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2018)

Topsham, of course.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Nov 2018)

Wetherby, this afternoon, on a 'family outing'

The bridge, which carried the _'Great North Road'_ until the very late 50's
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...er-wharfe-with-attached-war-memorial-wetherby

Widened twice (this is the arch closest to the town




Illustrated extremely well here; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5922357


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Nov 2018)

An hour or so listening to Bradley Wiggins in Cambridge being interviewed by Matt Barbet.


----------



## oldwheels (25 Nov 2018)

Castle Stalker,Appin


----------



## JohnClimber (25 Nov 2018)

Pedal out





Inflate pack raft, strap bike to said pack raft





Paddle home


----------



## mickle (25 Nov 2018)

Our exceedingly pregnant Peggy is fed up. Two days til due day.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2018)

Topsham, from 'the other side'.

No, it's alright, not that 'other side'. My concussion hasn't killed me (yet). The other side of the Exe and the Exeter Canal.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (26 Nov 2018)

I like this one from yesterday's ride.

Happy faces!


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (26 Nov 2018)




----------



## pawl (26 Nov 2018)

mickle said:


> Our exceedingly pregnant Peggy is fed up. Two days til due day.
> View attachment 440389


 

What a beauty. Brings back fond memories of my late Cocker Spaniel Sally 

Post pics of the puppies please


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Nov 2018)

It's tiddling down here this morning. So here's one from yesterday evening instead.


----------



## EltonFrog (27 Nov 2018)

mickle said:


> Our exceedingly pregnant Peggy is fed up. Two days til due day.
> View attachment 440389



What breed is she?

Any News?


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Nov 2018)

Haha, just got my post-concussion brain scans (checking I had one) back from the hospital. Fascinating - dozens and dozens of slices. Here's a nice mixture of bones, eyeballs, brain and ears.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2018)

Just come home to find these boxes have arrived


----------



## mickle (29 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> What breed is she?
> 
> Any News?



Tonight probably....


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Nov 2018)

Over Woodbury Common today:


----------



## plantfit (30 Nov 2018)

Triking past the building progress of our new village hall this morning


----------



## mickle (30 Nov 2018)




----------



## EltonFrog (30 Nov 2018)

mickle said:


> View attachment 440994



Cute. What breed are they?


----------



## mickle (30 Nov 2018)

CarlP said:


> Cute. What breed are they?


Show Cocker


----------



## Katherine (1 Dec 2018)

mickle said:


> View attachment 440994


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Dec 2018)

Apologies, I will get back to gates, churches, and Topsham, but just one more of my recovering head. I've been learning all about DICOM viewers, one of which rendered this extraordinary view of the upper part of my skull, as scanned to check on my skull and brain, seen from below. The fine bone structure is, well, beautiful, I think.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Dec 2018)

So you didn't like my skull, eh? Pah, there's no accounting for taste. Have a train instead then, punks.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2018)

Nice to see some colour in the garden during December


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Dec 2018)

Sunny chilly day here... I am not used to cold days anymore..


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Dec 2018)

Normal service has been resumed. Topsham this morning.


----------



## Johnno260 (3 Dec 2018)

I need a better rear mudguard but she didn’t mind! lol


----------



## sir adrian dangerous (3 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Just come home to find these boxes have arrived
> 
> View attachment 440813


Has Christmas come early ?


----------



## biggs682 (3 Dec 2018)

sir adrian dangerous said:


> Has Christmas come early ?



They were good value honest


----------



## swee'pea99 (3 Dec 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> Apologies, I will get back to gates, churches, and Topsham, but just one more of my recovering head. I've been learning all about DICOM viewers, one of which rendered this extraordinary view of the upper part of my skull, as scanned to check on my skull and brain, seen from below. The fine bone structure is, well, beautiful, I think.
> 
> View attachment 441126


Stunning.


----------



## mickle (3 Dec 2018)

Elvis


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2018)

mickle said:


> View attachment 440994


Aw


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Dec 2018)

Got up for my early morning ride, mobile doesn’t do the Moon and Venus justice.


----------



## Threevok (4 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> View attachment 441417
> Got up for my early morning ride, mobile doesn’t do the Moon and Venus justice.



What is that ? 

The Teddy Bear Reaper ? 

An Ewok ?


----------



## Johnno260 (4 Dec 2018)

Threevok said:


> What is that ?
> 
> The Teddy Bear Reaper ?
> 
> An Ewok ?



haha it's an awful picture of the Moon and Venus, crappy iphone camera.


----------



## cuberider (4 Dec 2018)

My car windscreen this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Dec 2018)

My moving picture of the day... I just found this video of a concert I played in in France last August... the English of the French soloists is a leetle interesting, but the trumpets sound good enough.


----------



## jayonabike (4 Dec 2018)




----------



## Spartak (5 Dec 2018)




----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2018)

Even cats have dog days


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2018)

One from yesterday evening, as it's tiddling down now, and I'm feeling rubbish, and can't be bothered to go out. So there.

Anyway, it's a 17thC. house in Topsham, one of the famous Dutch houses here. The bay windows are a Georgian alteration, and it looks like they've been trying to fall off ever since. It might be coming up for sale, if you've got £2m or so lying around.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Dec 2018)

Some I liked from my century ride yesterday:













It was a clear and frosty start to the ride, then at Cressage I dropped down into the mist hanging round the river.


----------



## Johnno260 (6 Dec 2018)

Nice Phil! one of my goals was a century ride this year, but I never managed it!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Dec 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> Nice Phil! one of my goals was a century ride this year, but I never managed it!


Perhaps the chance will come up next year? They're hard work but feel very satisfying to have completed.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Dec 2018)

Yesterday evening... it's only a week or so before the evenings start getting lighter


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Dec 2018)

Caught in the act.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Dec 2018)

From this morning






My first time above the clouds!


----------



## Butchersbike (8 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> From this morning
> 
> View attachment 441750
> 
> ...


Having spent several holidays cycling round Casarabonella, I would love to know where this was taken-your photos always make me want to book a flight!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Dec 2018)

Butchersbike said:


> Having spent several holidays cycling round Casarabonella, I would love to know where this was taken-your photos always make me want to book a flight!



Aaawww Casarabonela is a great climb to Puerto Martinez, quiet and almost no traffic.. 

This one was taken in Mijas Pueblo, one of the many spots that they have there overviewing the Mediterranean sea.. Yesterday it was under the sea of clouds.

If you ever come this way and want to know new routes without the worrying of planning let me know. If you need some advice I can help you as well. 

Special prices for CC members but you pay the beer and or coffee 

Note: this is what I do for a living, but for the advice I won't charge anyone.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Dec 2018)

Dodging showers again today. There are benefits.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Dec 2018)

Several Santas kayaking down the Leeds Liverpool canal


----------



## Butchersbike (8 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Aaawww Casarabonela is a great climb to Puerto Martinez, quiet and almost no traffic..
> 
> This one was taken in Mijas Pueblo, one of the many spots that they have there overviewing the Mediterranean sea.. Yesterday it was under the sea of clouds.
> 
> ...


Done the climb up to Puerto Martinez a few times then out to El Burgo or Ardales-truly stunning landscapes and dead quiet!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Dec 2018)

Butchersbike said:


> Done the climb up to Puerto Martinez a few times then out to El Burgo or Ardales-truly stunning landscapes and dead quiet!
> View attachment 441846



No idea when was the last time you were there. The road out of town to the top of Puerto Martinez was redone almost completely.

On the other side the top to the crossing of Ardales or El Burgo looks more and more like a classics circuit... It is all messed up and bikes need a tune up after riding them. We had a lot of rain latety and the roads here do not like to mix with water. 

Bonela Alozaina Yunquera el Burgo bonela is a better loop...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Dec 2018)

I am ready fueled up for tomorrow...

New restaurant in town, Argentinian BBQ... Great news for me


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Dec 2018)

One taken just as the stormy weather came in yesterday afternoon:


----------



## Alembicbassman (9 Dec 2018)

The new Blackburn Meadows biomass power station in Sheffield.


----------



## Butchersbike (9 Dec 2018)

Twelve months ago today-dont want any more of that thanks!


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Dec 2018)

I do like the foreshortening effect of long lenses. This is a photo of Topsham from Exmouth, 7km away. The barn near the top of the photo is the other side of Exeter, about 14km, and the faint tree on the top left skyline is about 25km, I think. Taken on a Sony HX50, about 50x zoom, handheld but resting on a fence.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Dec 2018)

Sunny chilly Malaga for you...


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Dec 2018)

The Turf Lock, where the Exeter Ship Canal meets the Exe.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Dec 2018)

The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> Sunny chilly Malaga for you...
> 
> View attachment 442052



@Butchersbike do you recognize that switchback?


----------



## Butchersbike (10 Dec 2018)

I


The_Weekend_Report_Guy said:


> @Butchersbike do you recognize that switchback?



Is that dropping back into Casarabonella? From what I recall there is a food factory of some description on the right just round the corner. I think I took this from further up the mountain-wish I was there today!


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Dec 2018)

Butchersbike said:


> I
> 
> 
> Is that dropping back into Casarabonella? From what I recall there is a food factory of some description on the right just round the corner. I think I took this from further up the mountain-wish I was there today!
> View attachment 442161



It is coming back from Puerto Martinez.. No idea what is there. Some sort of sport arena to call it somehow. You can see the new tarmac there. check the post on your ride today there is more pics.. Or the strava ride.. Posted like 40 pics from sunday. was a slow ride somehow (???)


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (11 Dec 2018)

Just sitting here and remembering Sunday....


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2018)

I quite liked this one of Topsham from yesterday:


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Dec 2018)

Retro chocolate - I hope it tastes as good as it used to...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2018)

Here comes the sun


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2018)

Bleurgh - I'm feeling rubbish, and it's a horribly grey day, so here's one from yesterday's walk with a bird watcher.


----------



## Alembicbassman (12 Dec 2018)

Men in tights


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Dec 2018)

I'm feeling decidedly grey today, and these birds at Topsham look a bit like I feel.

EDIT - actually, I feel more like the boat on the bank opposite.


----------



## pawl (13 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Here comes the sun
> 
> View attachment 442325





That’s one hell of an ass savour.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Dec 2018)

pawl said:


> That’s one hell of an ass savour.



Creates loads of down force


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Dec 2018)

Looking across the Exe from Topsham to Turf Lock Hotel.


----------



## slowwww (14 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Creates loads of down force


So I take it you have a lot of issues with a loose rear end?


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2018)

Having been battered and drowned by Deirdre for most of the day, at least we got a bit of a sunset.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Dec 2018)

In front of Wellingboroughs cenotaph this morning .


----------



## mickle (16 Dec 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2018)

A farming sunset...


----------



## Dave 123 (17 Dec 2018)

Mathematical Bridge, Cambridge


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2018)

Here's Woodbury Salterton Primary School, built in 1847, and still in use. Grade ll listed.


----------



## ukoldschool (18 Dec 2018)

Blackfriars bridge looking east


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (18 Dec 2018)

Somewhere before Yunquera in Malaga...







I keep forgetting to post here..


----------



## Arjimlad (18 Dec 2018)

Extra protection for dry toes on a wet ride home....worked beautifully


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2018)

Topsham this morning, and a bit of blue sky...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (19 Dec 2018)

Climbing day..!

15 km at 5%... 

Sunny enough to make you sweat going up the hills.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (19 Dec 2018)

and now you can come in for free isn't it..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2018)

Today;

Newark, Nottinghamshire
Still up on _Beast Market Hill _(by the Castle)
Which is a stretch of the (Old) _Great North Road,_ as it crosses the River Trent, to head towards South Muskham, via the _Causeway_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2018)

Yesterday

37 & 39 KirkGate
Newark
Nottinghamshire

16th century, but with earlier timberwork

Alleged links to Charles 1st


To the left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3211361
To the right; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3211364

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101196265-37-and-39-kirkgate-newark#.XBtkqfZ2vIU


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Dec 2018)

Having taken this photo this morning, I suppose I ought to write and post my Christmas cards....


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (20 Dec 2018)

Casarabonela fountain


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5474751, member: 9609"]good idea - and with the over abundance of them in the verge and hedges you will never need take any with you.[/QUOTE]
Good in snow, when it is deep and crisp and even.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Dec 2018)

Leaway2 said:


> Good in snow, when it is deep and crisp and even.


...and when the chips are down.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (20 Dec 2018)

Pedalled a bit faster just in case..


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2018)

Taken me ages to pack this up


----------



## mickle (21 Dec 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2018)

Where Topsham ends. The house on the left is worth about £3m. Well, that's what people would pay, if that's the definition of what it's worth. To be fair, it has got quite a nice view.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Dec 2018)




----------



## Mrs M (21 Dec 2018)




----------



## Alex H (21 Dec 2018)




----------



## biggs682 (22 Dec 2018)

The moon somewhere near Risely


----------



## Vantage (22 Dec 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2018)




----------



## Mrs M (22 Dec 2018)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 443394


Found the perfect frame on sale in Debenhams for the pic.
Nice prezzie for Mr M from wee Sam


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2018)

A Canada goose this morning...


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2018)

Omg white Ferrero rocher


----------



## Mrs M (23 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> Omg white Ferrero rocher
> 
> 
> View attachment 443576


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (23 Dec 2018)

Not the best picture ever, but it wasn't the best morning ever either.


----------



## Wheezy Rider (23 Dec 2018)

briantrumpet said:


> A Canada goose this morning...
> 
> View attachment 443564


What a really great image. Brilliant


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2018)

Wheezy Rider said:


> What a really great image. Brilliant


I'd seen some sort of possibility, so took a few as the bird looked in various directions... the photo really took itself


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> The moon somewhere near Risely
> 
> View attachment 443420


Mr. B if you saw the full moon on the shortest day you should consider yourself fortunate because it has only happened ten times in the previous 200 years !!


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

Vantage said:


> View attachment 443434


The grammar is ok , it is you're spelling which is rubbish !


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> Mr. B if you saw the full moon on the shortest day you should consider yourself fortunate because it has only happened ten times in the previous 200 years !!



@woodbutcher I do consider myself lucky , I have a loving partner , garage full of great bikes and I am in good health what else could I ask for


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> @woodbutcher I do consider myself lucky , I have a loving partner , garage full of great bikes and I am in good health what else could I ask for


Absolutely nothing and l honestly cannot add to that  Except to say that the world would be a better place if more of us valued what we have and not what we craved for !!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2018)

woodbutcher said:


> The grammar is ok , it is you're spelling which is rubbish !


Your having us on...


----------



## rualexander (23 Dec 2018)

Short run up the track from Callander to Balquhidder today.


----------



## dickyknees (24 Dec 2018)

A quick rushed, grab shot of a kingfisher with fish taken on a 250mm zoom.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2018)

Our home made Christmas cake 






Very tasty as well .


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2018)

I hadn't really realised until yesterday that Little Egrets weren't actually very little:


----------



## Spartak (24 Dec 2018)

Picture of the Second Severn Crossing taken this morning from the orginial Severn Bridge.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (24 Dec 2018)

Feliz Navidad..!

From today's ride






And for many more pictures and stories about the rides here is an amazing thread !

https://scontent-mad1-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=9088ad4d0cba6589867f24b4a607de48&oe=5CCEF5D0

Happy Christmas..! Merry Christmas or whatever you celebrate this time of the year!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2018)

I hope everyone has a good 'un today, wherever you are. One day, maybe, I'll spend Christmas in house no.2...


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Dec 2018)

From yesterday's early, misty ride. Tyringham bridge.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2018)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 443863
> 
> 
> From yesterday's early, misty ride. Tyringham bridge.


Lovely!


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Dec 2018)

Wembury beach this morning 






It ain’t me!


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2018)

Boston Park Rotherham overlooking the Don Valley towards Sheffield.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2018)

With yesterday being so grey, and me in a Bristol suburb, opportunities for photos yesterday were limited, but this little chap was singing his heart out:


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Dec 2018)

It's taken me 54 years of being a Bristolian to get round to taking this photo... in fact, the first time I've taken any pictures of Brunel's remarkable bridge.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (26 Dec 2018)




----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (26 Dec 2018)




----------



## JohnClimber (26 Dec 2018)

Bike and pack rafting


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Dec 2018)

River Erme estuary, Mothecombe


----------



## Wheezy Rider (26 Dec 2018)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> View attachment 444052


Could be a setting for one o' them Noir Scandic Series's. Apostyof, eh! probably wrong!


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2018)

One from today's walk . Little pink balloons .


----------



## grecinos (27 Dec 2018)

A day, climbing in the mountains...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2018)

Electrification makes for a different sort of sunset-on-train-tracks photo.


----------



## Justinslow (27 Dec 2018)




----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2018)

Clevedon today...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2018)

More Bristol sightseeing, and a view of St Mary Redcliffe from Brandon Hill. I used to ring the bells there regularly.


----------



## biggs682 (30 Dec 2018)

No idea


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2018)

More fun with a long lens and foreshortening:


----------



## Salty seadog (31 Dec 2018)

This little coffee shop in Eastry where I grew up seem to like cyclists.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2018)

This was the other Severn Bridge shot from yesterday.


----------



## grecinos (31 Dec 2018)

Some photos of my recent ride. Straight from my GoPro camera.


----------



## beepbeep (31 Dec 2018)

biggs682 said:


> No idea
> 
> View attachment 444603


on a green hill far away ??


----------



## biggs682 (31 Dec 2018)

beepbeep said:


> on a green hill far away ??


I have no idea


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2018)

Three 'stationary' bikes from today's ride. Who knows where?


----------



## Spokesmann (1 Jan 2019)

Titanium and rust...






First ride of 2019...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2019)

A gentle bimble to Exmouth, and a long lens across the Exe brought together a nice collection of boat, train, and the Starcross pumping station for Brunel's atmospheric railway.


----------



## southcoast (1 Jan 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Three 'stationary' bikes from today's ride. Who knows where?
> 
> View attachment 444970




Under the Boardwalk 


View: https://youtu.be/EPEqRMVnZNU


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2019)

southcoast said:


> Under the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/EPEqRMVnZNU



Haha! Well, yes it sort of is, but it belongs to a rather famous station...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2019)

southcoast said:


> Under the Boardwalk
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/EPEqRMVnZNU



It's at the near end of Dawlish Station:


----------



## southcoast (1 Jan 2019)

Yes had a feeling it was Dawlish. I know that area fairly well.


----------



## Arjimlad (2 Jan 2019)

Lovely frosty ride to work today


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2019)

It's a nice one today.


----------



## mickle (3 Jan 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2019)

The sun didn't come out as expected, the light was poor, the skies monochrome, the birds distant... so I ended up with a rather approximate view across lots of curlews and avocets to Exmouth. And I quite like its impressionistic effect, after all that.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jan 2019)

Sometimes you just get lucky.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2019)

The best pub in the world.


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 Jan 2019)

Micklebring South Yorks overlooking the M18


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jan 2019)

So far today it has to be this one


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2019)

Another sunrise


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The best pub in the world.
> 
> View attachment 445716



Whitbread Tankard
I remember that, & Trophy Bitter, from my youth


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whitbread Tankard
> I remember that, & Trophy Bitter, from my youth


The irony is that now they permanently have a frequently changing beer list of about 8-10 interesting real ales served straight from the barrel, and listed on their menu (which often changes during the course of an evening, when one barrel runs out and they tap anther). You won't find a better pint anywhere. Just a pity I'm off beer for a while...


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jan 2019)

A seasonal snap.


----------



## pawl (8 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whitbread Tankard
> I remember that, & Trophy Bitter, from my youth


Watneys Red Barrel and there was a Flowers one ,can’t remember what it was called.
Just remembered Flowers Keg Bitter.One Of my favourites.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 Jan 2019)

Freaking Salvi (one legged guy) almost killed me yesterday..! What a strong guy!






And for those that still don't know who the Weekend Report Guy is, this is me fooling around..






Beautiful afternoon here... 16 C a bit windy but good enough for shorts and a base layer with arm warmers. (i am spoiled by this weather already)


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jan 2019)

It was a beautiful one yesterday evening.


----------



## mickle (9 Jan 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2019)

This robin was definitely on the impertinent side:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Jan 2019)

Fabulous sky at the end of my ride yesterday:


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Jan 2019)

Fun under the sun here...


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2019)

I’ve just bought a new compact camera, this pic was on a memory card from my old broken camera.
Anglesey Abbey


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jan 2019)

A Little Egret at Topsham:


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2019)

Cambridge


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Jan 2019)

Here is another couple from the past. Anglesey Abbey.


----------



## simon.r (11 Jan 2019)

Weak winter sunshine earlier today:


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jan 2019)

The Turf Lock Hotel and Powderham Folly, from Topsham.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jan 2019)

I'm back to my cheeky robin....


----------



## beepbeep (13 Jan 2019)

Full Steam ahead.........


----------



## Mrs M (13 Jan 2019)

Wee toddle on the fattie


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jan 2019)

A nice dappled sky on my morning commute


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2019)

This little one had left his perch, bit shy though


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2019)

Wee sunset with Teddy Bear and Holly (she’s a bit prickly) still  though


----------



## Alex H (14 Jan 2019)

Spring has sprung in Rothbury


----------



## mickle (14 Jan 2019)

Trained them to sit in the shape of a pentangle when we're casting spells.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> View attachment 447127
> 
> 
> Trained them to sit in the shape of a pentangle when we're casting spells.


 Very well trained


----------



## rualexander (14 Jan 2019)

Sunrise this morning.


----------



## beepbeep (14 Jan 2019)




----------



## booze and cake (14 Jan 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 447079
> This little one had left his perch, bit shy though





Mrs M said:


> View attachment 447080
> Wee sunset with Teddy Bear and Holly (she’s a bit prickly) still  though



I must say Aberdeenshire looks a lot nicer in January than I was expecting


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jan 2019)

BOTD. I'm guessing it's some sort of finch, but I don't really care too much, not being a bird-watcher. As I explained to someone else, I find the whole business of bird-watching slightly weird, but at the same time I do like taking photos of them, partly for the challenge, and partly because they make nice photos when you get it right.

EDIT - apparently it's just a sparrow, which is some sort of finch... not that I care, really.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Jan 2019)




----------



## pjd57 (15 Jan 2019)

Coming soon, beside the Clyde.



￼


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jan 2019)

Another bird in Topsham.


----------



## biggs682 (16 Jan 2019)

I must be getting old


----------



## Threevok (16 Jan 2019)

I know how you feel

The very day I turned 50, I got Free Parker Pen mailing through the door


----------



## Mrs M (17 Jan 2019)

Poor Teddy Bear has had a sore eye, let me bathe it every day but not getting better. Contacted Freddy from Freddy’s Cat House, (we’ve met him several times and he has little feeding stations for the cats all over Playa Blanca). 
Freddy came round to take Teddy Bear to the vet, he will keep him at his temporary cat shelter for a few days to recover and get his eye drops, then release back in his home area. Freddy is an amazing, kind, cat hero who works tirelessly to help the cats in Playa Blanca  (Teddy is in the pink cage) 
Thank you Freddy xx


----------



## Leaway2 (17 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> I must be getting old
> 
> View attachment 447406
> View attachment 447407


Well at least it is not for the "crem"!


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jan 2019)

Welcome sunshine and blue skies this morning. The phone box is listed, and is now a book exchange 'library'.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2019)

Blimey, what a contrast to yesterday. Grey, grey, grey, and cold and windy.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jan 2019)

One of the many stained glass windows in the NEW Coventry Cathedral .


----------



## Donger (18 Jan 2019)

Not taken today, but a few days ago on a Channel hop. A nice bit of bike art in Boulogne:


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2019)

A misty morning. Lovely


----------



## plantfit (19 Jan 2019)

Getting the crank arms fettled ready for when I finish making the pedals, just waiting on the NOS pedal rubbers to arrive next week


----------



## beepbeep (19 Jan 2019)

Ouessant sheep....


----------



## beepbeep (19 Jan 2019)

[QUOTE 5503777, member: 9609"]a day off from the bike - thumberlands endless deserted beaches

View attachment 447381

looking south

View attachment 447382

looking north[/QUOTE]
Budle Bay from Ross Sands ??


----------



## booze and cake (19 Jan 2019)

@Donger I love that pic, it would make a brilliant addition to my street art thread, https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/

It features a bike too and those have been few and far between, so bonus points for that. It would be great if you don't mind posting it there too please.


----------



## booze and cake (19 Jan 2019)

Too pixelated to cycle, even walking is a struggle. 'Resolution' by Anthony Gormley on Shoe Lane.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jan 2019)

A boringly grey day today, so one from yesterday evening instead...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2019)

'Crow Park Bridge'
Sutton on Trent
Nottinghamshire

The new_ Great North Road_, to the left
The _Old Great North Road_ to the right, where it hit a level crossing (there's a road-sign still bearing that name)

The bridge was there by1950, on the 1/25,000 OS


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216500198449758&set=ms.c.eJxNyLENADAIA7CPqkADIf8~%3B1q3CowMZXUB4qq2OE3~%3BEsS73gFbeNUNaNWvaaSUeJLkR6g~-~-.bps.a.10213582673593460&type=3&theater


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jan 2019)

Had forgotten there's a lunar event tonight. Here's one from earlier, as I shan't be up in the middle of the night:


----------



## 8mph (21 Jan 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2019)

ROTD (robin of the day)...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2019)

I think I was rumbled.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2019)

Smashing tea tonight


----------



## rualexander (22 Jan 2019)

Dug the Brompton out for the first time in about 3 years yesterday, short run and cut back through windfarm, didn't expect there to be snow on the ground though.











Note Brompton at bottom of wind turbine for scale.


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Jan 2019)

Taken on my snowy walk to my daughters this evening..


----------



## midlife (22 Jan 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Smashing tea tonight
> 
> View attachment 448471



Bubble and squeak?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jan 2019)

midlife said:


> Bubble and squeak?



Ooh yes , can't beat it


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jan 2019)

Another ROTD. Sorry, but I just can't resist.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2019)




----------



## mickle (23 Jan 2019)

Wesley


----------



## Vantage (24 Jan 2019)

The real reason for carrying an emergency blanket. Not getting a cold wet bum whilst havin a brew


----------



## biggs682 (24 Jan 2019)

Too you all


----------



## Denis99 (24 Jan 2019)

Afternoon in a local park.


----------



## Dave 123 (25 Jan 2019)

Me , in the med in January.....


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jan 2019)

I guess I've been past this house (Shell House in Topsham) about 30,000 times, and have never taken a photo of it. Last time it was on the market, it was for £950k... not bad for a terraced house.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jan 2019)

Special gnocchi at Jamie's


----------



## mickle (25 Jan 2019)

Bramble


----------



## MrBeanz (26 Jan 2019)

I like taking pics at night with a tripod and full manual controls shooting in Raw format. Fun hobby and get some cool pics.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jan 2019)

Après le déluge...


----------



## mickle (26 Jan 2019)

Dennis.


----------



## mickle (26 Jan 2019)

Rita


----------



## Dave 123 (27 Jan 2019)

From the castle in Alicante last night


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2019)

I keep getting screen grabs of these turbines as they catch the early morning sun on my ride to work.

Beautiful morning, today.


----------



## Mrs M (28 Jan 2019)

Playtime?


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jan 2019)

Breakfast view 






And yes I eat in the dark .


----------



## pawl (29 Jan 2019)

mickle said:


> Bramble
> 
> View attachment 448993




Love the name.


----------



## mickle (29 Jan 2019)

> ="pawl, post: 5517968, member: 12080"]


 We have Bramble, Rita, Wesley and Meg and the one we're keeping is Dennis (after Skinner). We chose the names Bramble and Wesley and the new owners just went along with it :-)


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (29 Jan 2019)

I do the pic do the talking...






Nop! Is not France or Italy in the high Alps during a Summer day. Is right here in Malaga!!


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2019)

A light dusting of snow on the higher ground in Devon today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Today, whilst passing through the village, on our way back from http://www.goinglocomodels.com/
_

'Shaw Building Services' _
Muralled ('wrapped'???) Mercedes van

Lime Pit Lane
Stanley
Wakefield









In conjunction with another van, covered in_ pretend_ Minis







The vans were parked by the white houses, at the very top of the frame, seen through the trees
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/978716


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jan 2019)

One of the more unusual items to be sold on eBay - a local couple bought it for £9000, and are restoring it, as a labour of love.


----------



## Mrs M (31 Jan 2019)

One from recent trip, taken from top of the volcano in Playa Blanca, Lanzarote


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Jan 2019)

With our local Patisserie Valerie now closed, we had afternoon tea at Malmaison instead:





And very nice it was too.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2019)

The view from my house this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2019)

I went out walking with a friend and his dog this morning... you don't want to see the friend, but his dog...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2019)

Earlier this afternoon, in Morley, just off Queen Street




















And, further down Queen Street, by the Town Hall




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/409051


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Feb 2019)

ROTD:


----------



## craigwend (3 Feb 2019)

Most of the other roads had defrosted ..


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Feb 2019)

A bit cheeky of me, but it's a public space, and I rather liked the anonymous contemplation...


----------



## Denis99 (5 Feb 2019)

Sunny Aberavon.


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Feb 2019)

The ice is breaking up.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2019)

It's a nice one this morning, especially compared with yesterday's gloom & dampness


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2019)

The rather splendid Exeter Cathedral (and St Leonard's Church), which still dominates the skyline 700 years after it was built.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Feb 2019)

Storm Eric eventually buggered off... well, in a straggly sort of way. A rather scruffy robin said "hello" afterwards.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Feb 2019)

One from tonight's quiidash around 16 miles


----------



## Zipp2001 (9 Feb 2019)

Installing studs into my new tires for my 29 plus bike, 400 total studs.


----------



## MrBeanz (9 Feb 2019)

Zipp2001 said:


> Installing studs into my new tires for my 29 plus bike, 400 total studs.
> View attachment 451482




The only stud on my tires is me!


----------



## biggs682 (9 Feb 2019)

Spring has sprung


----------



## booze and cake (9 Feb 2019)

The Seven Ages of Man statue by Richard Kindersley, inspired by Shakespeare's 'As You Like It'. Set amongst the brutalist concrete of Baynard House, it shows the youngest head at the bottom and the oldest at the top. Perfectly camouflaged in this scene, a visiting pigeon perched on the top head was a nice touch.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2019)

More birds this morning: a mixture of avocets and black-tailed godwits, having been spooked by something... it was quite a sight to behold.


----------



## Dave 123 (11 Feb 2019)

Spin time....


----------



## booze and cake (11 Feb 2019)

Info: https://www.londonremembers.com/memorials/king-edgar


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Feb 2019)

It's the lapwings' turn to be jumpy today...


----------



## MrBeanz (13 Feb 2019)

Wishing it was Spring again. Missing the nice evenings in the park with my ride partner.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Feb 2019)

Sunset from my house, yesterday:


----------



## booze and cake (14 Feb 2019)

Wellington arch at Hyde Park Corner has a new addition for valentines day.


----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2019)




----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 452288



Brilliant - we scuttled out of the office to try to catch a glimpse but it was very low in the sky.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2019)

Dawdling along in slow moving traffic, drifting into the cycle paint, I seem to have caught this lady on my camera. Duly reported.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Feb 2019)




----------



## Spartak (14 Feb 2019)

Arjimlad said:


> Brilliant - we scuttled out of the office to try to catch a glimpse but it was very low in the sky.



Taken on Gypsy Patch Lane...


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2019)

Another one filmed & reported.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Feb 2019)

We're the Sweeney son, and we 'aven't 'ad any dinner


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2019)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Feb 2019)

One that was quite atmospheric from my ride today:


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2019)

Yesterday lunchtime, I wasn't sure if I'd be well enough to make the journey today, but I'm quite glad I was, and did, as this is what 'home no.2' looked like when I arrived today:


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2019)

One of the views from the walk back from the Saturday morning market in Die. However many times I come here, the area's extraordinary beauty still takes my breath away.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Feb 2019)

This morning's bit of loveliness, five minutes' walk from my front door. Romeyer. Jeez.


----------



## tyred (17 Feb 2019)

Far from the Maddening crowd - somewhere in the Derryveagh Mountains,


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Feb 2019)

One from today's walk: Vassieux-en-Vercors, razed to the ground, and its population slaughtered by the retreating Nazis in July 1944, in retribution for local families aiding the Vercors Maquis. Incredibly beautiful, though you might forget the beauty when ascending the hill behind, up to col de la Chau, which sits just a degree or two steeper than you'd like it, and it cooks from mid-morning, in the summer.

I'm still on two feet, and spurning the bike, trying not to trigger a relapse of my post-concussion syndrome. Though going for snowy stomps instead might not be ideal. Hopefully, I'll get away with it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2019)

Aire Valley Cycles

Friday 15th afternoon



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216731001979702&set=ms.c.eJxVy9kJwDAQA9GOglZ7KOq~%3BsWBCjPP7mAkwRhlAWBZ4xSuwTXuyP1lNy2MewvUhD8lpq2pLoG6S~_jUpK~%3BUAJ~%3B4Y~%3Bg~-~-.bps.a.10215988756624032&type=3&theater


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2019)

A snatched photo of a griffon vulture from my local walk up the valley yesterday:


----------



## mickle (22 Feb 2019)

My old banger got shunted by a bus whilst parked in the road outside my house. My insurance company laid on a replacement. The current equivalent is a V90! Bloody hell what a thing! 






Things have moved on a bit since mine was made.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2019)

Aha. I'd never been here before at sunset, but I thought it might be good.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Feb 2019)

The river Drôme today. Lovely.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2019)

Old bikes don't die 






They get painted yellow and placed in pots


----------



## Mrs M (24 Feb 2019)

One from today’s ride, on a cyclist/pedestrian bridge over the Aberdeen bypass.
Noticed far less traffic on the surrounding country roads and lanes


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Feb 2019)

Last full day here for now, and I went out on a corker of a walk: this was my lunchtime view, part-way along a rather exhilarating ridge, while I munched sandwiches made from organic Tomme de Quint cheese from the neighbouring valley. Sublime.


----------



## grecinos (25 Feb 2019)

After rain, ice and snow, I've managed to get a ride in today on one of my favorite climbs...










I could feel the concussive sound of the engines passing by, in my body as I was ascending.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2019)

OK, last self-indulgent "I can see my house" photo for a while. But it looked like this this morning, and I had to leave.


----------



## jowwy (26 Feb 2019)

Love commuting on this beast and what a view


----------



## NorthernDave (27 Feb 2019)

Spotted today


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Feb 2019)

Mmmmm...breakfast.


----------



## Denis99 (28 Feb 2019)

Visit to The National Botanic Garden of Wales.

There is now a Bird of Prey Centre situated there, flights and demonstration daily.

My best shot.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Mar 2019)

An egret at Topsham:


----------



## Dark46 (1 Mar 2019)

A out of action Tiger!


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2019)

Ladram Bay from the coast path this morning:


----------



## biggs682 (2 Mar 2019)

Old Landie spotted behind a gate this morning






Don't think it had moved in a few years


----------



## Mrs M (2 Mar 2019)

Stopped off on our morning cycle at the local beach.
Don’t think that’s a guillotine beside Mr M!! 
For lifting the boats methinks


----------



## 8mph (3 Mar 2019)

The coconut man with his bicycle.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Mar 2019)

Storm Freya passing by...


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2019)

Look at this farking dog's dinner. That's wire wool and expanding foam.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Mar 2019)

Not so much a smiley face more like a grumpy grimmace


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2019)

Not the sunset I was hoping for, but it'll do.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Mar 2019)

ROTD


----------



## Dave 123 (8 Mar 2019)

The car is Swedish.
I assume they are going to or coming from Crufts.....
A pit stop in Cambridge.


----------



## ianrauk (8 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5551787, member: 9609"]
View attachment 455156
[/QUOTE]
That is stunning


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2019)

A rather large stone retaining wall/bridge abutment, taken this afternoon

Ex_ Great Northern Railway_

_*Lady Anns Crossing*_
LampLands 
(Upper Batley)





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1673414
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/92606

See the _Upper Batley_ section; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Adwalton Wakefield.htm


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 Mar 2019)

Came across this little bloke whilst walking the dog this evening, no idea what it is but I hope it made it across the path


----------



## biggs682 (9 Mar 2019)

A nice sky


----------



## MossCommuter (10 Mar 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> View attachment 456544
> 
> 
> Came across this little bloke whilst walking the dog this evening, no idea what it is but I hope it made it across the path


I think it's a common lizard

I've only ever seen one so they're either not common at all or very good at hiding


----------



## uphillstruggler (10 Mar 2019)

I didn't think it'd be exotic but knowing my luck, I would have helped it on its way and come out in a rash


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2019)

_En voiture_ in Surrey/Sussex, but a rather nice view of Leith Hill Tower.


----------



## tyred (10 Mar 2019)

Lough Inshagh


----------



## grecinos (11 Mar 2019)

I found a (lil) buddy on my bike ride today. He was on the opposite side of the fence and eventually found a way through. One of the nicest dogs I've encountered yet. I had just enough time to get my smartphone out of my pocket and take a few photos. He looked to have a radio collar of some sort. Shortly after, he spotted his owners (in an all-terrain vehicle) in the distance and went running towards them just as quick.


----------



## MrBeanz (11 Mar 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (11 Mar 2019)

No prizes for guessing where I was today... sadly not me on the bike.


----------



## MossCommuter (11 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5562744, member: 9609"]it seems to have quite a long body, my first thoughts were a newt (may be a great crested) they could be looking for a new pond at this time of the year?

but you could be right in thinking Lizzard.[/QUOTE]
How big was it @uphillstruggler ?


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Mar 2019)

MossCommuter said:


> How big was it @uphillstruggler ?



About 3 inches long, didn't want to get too close as I didn't want the dog harming it


----------



## tyred (11 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5563153, member: 9609"]I love your area - what a joy it must be to ride there, very jealous.[/QUOTE]

I am indeed very lucky to have so many beautiful routes, most of which are very rural with little traffic (although they are spoiled by the boy racer brigade who use them as race tracks). 

The reason I've taken to riding an old mountain bike recently in preference to my road bikes is that it opens up all the gravel paths and laneways like most of yesterday's ride as I increasingly like to get to really peaceful places with no idiots trying to powerslide ancient BMWs around blind corners.


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Mar 2019)

tyred said:


> I am indeed very lucky to have so many beautiful routes, most of which are very rural with little traffic (although they are spoiled by the boy racer brigade who use them as race tracks).
> 
> The reason I've taken to riding an old mountain bike recently in preference to my road bikes is that it opens up all the gravel paths and laneways like most of yesterday's ride as I increasingly like to get to really peaceful places with no idiots trying to powerslide ancient BMWs around blind corners.



I'm thinking of re-knobbly ing my ancient mtb for a similar reason, I want to hit trails and bridle ways but unfortunately my single speed genesis day one decade doesn't give me this option unless I spend another £300 and get a hub gear on the back


----------



## MrBeanz (12 Mar 2019)




----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> View attachment 457130


Lovely..............oh to be somewhere warm and dry right now!


----------



## MrBeanz (12 Mar 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Lovely..............oh to be somewhere warm and dry right now!




Southern California!  OF course it's overpriced!


----------



## Mo1959 (12 Mar 2019)

[QUOTE 5564444, member: 9609"]are you getting a bit bored with our weather ?
I'm desperate for a bit of warm sunshine, had enough cold damp and wind for this year[/QUOTE]
Yep. Heavy rain and strong winds forecast for the next week at least. I’m getting really antsy sitting here. Think the waterproofs will be going on shortly for a walk at least.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Mar 2019)

Nice to come back to this, after a rather wet day on the roads returning from Surrey to Devon:


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Mar 2019)




----------



## Vantage (15 Mar 2019)

Electrician must've had a pint or 15.
Weatherspoons.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Mar 2019)

Spring is definitely on the way...


----------



## Heltor Chasca (17 Mar 2019)

Youngest daughter (9) is dark. So dark. But damn she’s funny


----------



## Shearwater Missile (17 Mar 2019)

This was taken on 1st March, I thought that I would show it to remind us what it is like to have little or no wind ! Taken at Lackford Lakes in Suffolk from one of the bird hides. Suffolk Wildlife Trust.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Mar 2019)

Some of my bikes got some fresh air this afternoon






The others were left in the garage .


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2019)

No option this morning other than to "watch the birdie".


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2019)

Something a bit different today:


----------



## mudsticks (20 Mar 2019)

Turning over the old sod -

Dry enough for ploughing today. 

Onion and leek ground preparations.


----------



## Vantage (20 Mar 2019)

Loving the camera on this new phone


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2019)

Cormorants are 'pretty' as such, but I still find them impressive, in their rather own 'prehistoric' way:


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2019)

I was early in Exeter Cathedral for a concert tonight, and took advantage of its emptiness, and having my proper camera to hand. It's a stunning place, and a privilege to be able to make its 700-year-old interior resound with the sound of my trumpet (along with a lovely orchestra of fellow musicians).


----------



## biggs682 (23 Mar 2019)

Hedgerow bloom's









On my longest walk for 4 days a total of 1215 steps .


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Mar 2019)

A different concert, a different lighting scheme. A friend of mine does event lighting for work, and she says Exeter Cathedral is rather fun to do. I can see why.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Mar 2019)

First half-decent sunset in Topsham for a while...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2019)

A bit cool but nice at the Welsh Coast yesterday:


----------



## mudsticks (24 Mar 2019)

More sun at Topsham again. 

Plus some water to be seen...
Yesterday there was barely any, extreme low tide as was.


----------



## Arjimlad (24 Mar 2019)

Attracted by the buzzing around this pussy willow.. spring pollination


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Mar 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 459098
> 
> 
> More sun at Topsham again.
> ...


Thought that looked familiar...


----------



## Spartak (26 Mar 2019)

Did the Brecon Horseshoe Ridge walk yesterday, climbing Corn Du, Pen Y Fan, Cribyn & Fan Y Big .... 

Weather was fantastic, so took loads of pics, here's a few....


----------



## Vantage (26 Mar 2019)

Spartak said:


> Did the Brecon Horseshoe Ridge walk yesterday, climbing Corn Du, Pen Y Fan, Cribyn & Fan Y Big ....
> 
> Weather was fantastic, so took loads of pics, here's a few....
> 
> ...




Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiice!


----------



## Smudge (26 Mar 2019)

Riding some tracks around local fishing ponds in this great weather we're having today.....


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2019)

This robin was enjoying the weather this morning, singing his little heart out...


----------



## biggs682 (28 Mar 2019)

Some blossom buds waiting to open






And an orchid


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Mar 2019)

Sunday 24th

Since he retired, Super Mario appears to now cook Pasta

Junction of St Marys Gate, & Church Way
Chesterfield
Derbyshihre








http://cipolliniuk.com/


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Mar 2019)

Just one more robin photo... I know they're not hard to photograph, but even so, I quite like this one.


----------



## richardfm (28 Mar 2019)

Spartak said:


> Did the Brecon Horseshoe Ridge walk yesterday, climbing Corn Du, Pen Y Fan, Cribyn & Fan Y Big ....
> 
> Weather was fantastic, so took loads of pics, here's a few....
> 
> ...


Where are all the people? I've only ever been up at weekends and it's packed


----------



## Spartak (29 Mar 2019)

richardfm said:


> Where are all the people? I've only ever been up at weekends and it's packed



We purposely avoided the weekend. 
Probably only saw about 10 other walkers...


----------



## Smudge (29 Mar 2019)

Really liking this used folder i bought recently. Very comfortable ride.


----------



## Hicky (29 Mar 2019)

Not today but last night....warming(burning) herself after wallowing in the said pond behind her....dosey dog.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (30 Mar 2019)

I have just had a week off the bike as I have been to Yorkshire with the wife on holiday. These two pictures, one is Beningborough Hall (in glorious sunshine)
View attachment 459963
View attachment 459965
View attachment 459963
View attachment 459965
which was about 12 miles from where we stayed and it was very popular with cyclists who were stopping off at Home Farm cafe for a drink. The other picture is a longtailed tit and that was at Nunnington Hall walled garden. I was lucky as I had seen it once but I waited a few minutes and it came back for a photo. Nunnington was a bit further away amongst the Howardian Hills. Good cycling terrain but hardly saw any in that area, maybe the potholes put them off as there were plenty. Both those properties are NT and well worth a visit. Back on the bike then this week !
View attachment 459963
View attachment 459965


----------



## MrBeanz (30 Mar 2019)

Nice solo ride today, 31 miles with my spiders.


----------



## Spartak (30 Mar 2019)

Found a new bridleway....


----------



## biggs682 (1 Apr 2019)

That monMon morning feeling


----------



## pawl (1 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> That monMon morning feeling
> 
> View attachment 460295


That red tulip looks like me after a ride.


----------



## rualexander (1 Apr 2019)

Day out down to the Clyde coast and Isle of Cumbrae yesterday.
Firth of Clyde busy with naval vessels of various types for Joint Warrior exercise


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (1 Apr 2019)

rualexander said:


> Day out down to the Clyde coast and Isle of Cumbrae yesterday.



Lovely pictures!


----------



## Grant Fondo (1 Apr 2019)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> Lovely pictures!


I'll second that!


----------



## jowwy (1 Apr 2019)

My pic for today...is the same view i had 6mths ago, from the same hotel, same floor and same room

Marina Suites Aparthotel - Gran Canaria


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2019)

I've torn myself away from Devon, and here's an early example of borage near home no.2, in France. You'll probably get the odd cycling scene in due course...


----------



## Biff600 (1 Apr 2019)

My new (to me) guitar, picked it up this evening.........now to upset the neighbours


----------



## Levo-Lon (1 Apr 2019)

Biff600 said:


> My new (to me) guitar, picked it up this evening.........now to upset the neighbours
> 
> View attachment 460459




Nice Telecaster..


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Apr 2019)

My longest trundle since October and my concussion... 48km to Vercheny, and a view down the river Drôme. A passable reward.


----------



## Katherine (2 Apr 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 Apr 2019)

Haha, winter's returned to my French place, though we've got off lightly in the valley - there's about a foot of snow up on the plateau at 1400m.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Apr 2019)

Winter makes a temporary return to Shropshire:


----------



## booze and cake (4 Apr 2019)

Thankfully there were no bikes locked up here when whatever happened here happened. Fear not hapless folk of south east London, the Council's cone-age and ribboning division are all over this


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Apr 2019)

So, nasty rainy day in an architectural gem, Liverpool!




St Georges Hall.
Designed by a 25 year old architect in 1839. How he landed that one, no idea.
Bloody brilliant.




How many people have clocked it when exiting Lime St. Station and not given it a second thought? One of the finest neo-classical buildings in the world.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2019)

In the Drôme valley:


----------



## jowwy (5 Apr 2019)

Another awesome day on the island.....my balcony view is amazing











And this handsome beast


----------



## Biff600 (5 Apr 2019)

A couple of pics today, one from a year ago (to the day) from the top of Snowdon after cycling up (and down) it in the snow and ice. And the second is from today, from a mere 240m up !!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Apr 2019)

Another day, another bridge. But the same river: the Drôme, at Pontaix.


----------



## jowwy (5 Apr 2019)

The pool bar at night


----------



## Vertego (6 Apr 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Another day, another bridge. But the same river: the Drôme, at Pontaix.
> 
> View attachment 460961



Brian, you seem to have a little more water in the river than when we were there last September.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2019)

This 








After what seems like a lifetime of not riding .


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2019)

Vertego said:


> Brian, you seem to have a little more water in the river than when we were there last September.
> 
> View attachment 461003


Haha, yes, indeed! There's rarely much there from June onwards, until November, unless there are wild storms. Even then, I'm surprised how rarely it looks really full - I can hardly imagine how much rain there must have been to wash away the old bridge just before Die (in the 1990s, I think).

You might enjoy the album from yesterday: https://unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com/2019/04/06/pontaix-by-bike-joncheres-on-foot/


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2019)

Only two days after my snow pics, Spring is back on again in Shropshire:


----------



## Vertego (6 Apr 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Only two days after my snow pics, Spring is back on again in Shropshire:
> View attachment 461153


I would 'like' that image, but, oh how I hate that stuff!!! Sets my hayfever off, which then stays with me through to the end of September!


----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2019)

Soon be rhubarb crumble time


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Apr 2019)

Vertego said:


> I would 'like' that image, but, oh how I hate that stuff!!! Sets my hayfever off, which then stays with me through to the end of September!


I'm not really very keen myself as the air is going to be filled with the sickly smell of the stuff for ages and it makes any footpaths that run through the fields where it's planted impassable. It does make for a good photo though.


----------



## tyred (7 Apr 2019)

Mt Errigal (c2,400 feet) and what I think might be called Lough Altran.


----------



## MrBeanz (8 Apr 2019)

Wife on Glendora Mtn Rd (GMR to the locals). 13 mile climb with 3,220 ft of gain!


----------



## FolderBeholder (8 Apr 2019)

At Mesquite Dunes, Death Valley NP, California


----------



## MrBeanz (8 Apr 2019)

Ride with friend Aimee after her vacation in Finland. She had a pretty nice pic of the Northern Lights she allowed me to post as my pic of the day!

Aimee on our 31 miler.






My fat head with Aimee behind me.






Her vacation to Finland.


----------



## TeeShot (8 Apr 2019)

A pair of cobbled bridges (there’s one in the background) near Tarvin in Cheshire


----------



## pawl (8 Apr 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Only two days after my snow pics, Spring is back on again in Shropshire:
> View attachment 461153




I hate the stuff
Do quite a bit of walking .get to the top of a hill.Look at view al you can see for miles are the garish yellow of Oil See d Rape.A blot on the landscape.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Apr 2019)

From my stroll round the block this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2019)

The awesomeness of modern cameras... just don't ask me what the flower is called.


----------



## tyred (12 Apr 2019)

Cycling in paradise.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (13 Apr 2019)

This little bird is often heard but not so easily seen as it is usually very well camouflaged and also likes the higher parts of trees. I was lucky that this one was quite a bit lower in the branches so able to get a half decent shot. To think that these bird over winter in Africa or the Med before flying back to the UK. No long queues at check in and long waits for their luggage ! 
I saw a sparrowhawk in the week whilst out on the bike who flew along side me for a few metres. He certainly scared the little birds away.


----------



## stoatsngroats (13 Apr 2019)

A few miles today, using both my bikes at some stage during the day!


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Apr 2019)

No great artistic quality here, but it's that time of year again...


----------



## midlife (14 Apr 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> This little bird is often heard but not so easily seen as it is usually very well camouflaged and also likes the higher parts of trees. I was lucky that this one was quite a bit lower in the branches so able to get a half decent shot. To think that these bird over winter in Africa or the Med before flying back to the UK. No long queues at check in and long waits for their luggage !
> I saw a sparrowhawk in the week whilst out on the bike who flew along side me for a few metres. He certainly scared the little birds away.
> 
> View attachment 462130



Just out of curiosity what is it?


----------



## Stu Smith (14 Apr 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Here's a challenge for you - has anyone else ever seen a gradient in percentage terms that includes a fraction?
> 
> "Yer, Denzel, this ol' 'ill into Parracombe is 1 in 6, shall us make it '16%' or '17%' in new money?"
> 
> ...


Just bumping this one, as I can't believe it's the only gradient with a ½% on the sign. Or was someone just 'avin a larf?

Any other examples?


----------



## plantfit (16 Apr 2019)

Just had to stop and take a picture of these four guy's today riding through Thurlby Lincolnshire,great to see them,thanks for the wave


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2019)

I'm spending some time in Lustleigh... well worth a visit, but be warned if you're on a road bike... the local network of roads is rather extreme in places! But the village itself really is picture-postcard.


----------



## GM (16 Apr 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The awesomeness of modern cameras... just don't ask me what the flower is called.
> 
> View attachment 461751




According to the new app I've just got on my phone that identifies plants, its a Hepatica Nobilis ( American liverwort )


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2019)

GM said:


> According to the new app I've just got on my phone that identifies plants, its a Hepatica Nobilis ( American liverwort )


Thanks! I'm rubbish at retaining names of plants and birds, but still like taking photos of them, as they are such good subjects.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2019)

I don't normally do B&W versions of colour photos, but I think this one works...


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2019)

Cowslips in the morning mist


----------



## simon.r (18 Apr 2019)

Sadly, I can’t help thinking ‘World Wide Web’ whenever I go past this sign. 

Photo taken this morning:


----------



## plantfit (18 Apr 2019)

Jaguar, Land Rover, Trike? Trike every time


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2019)

A diversion from my normal route home, to follow a public bridleway
I've always known this route as the 'Miners Path', as it led towards the site of a local Pit
For anyone familiar with the area, it leads from Birkwood Road, to NewLands Lane

The Geograph link states 'footpath', but it is a Bridleway;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2034477






Looking back towards me, from the other side of the trees
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4844108





If you look at the OS maps, below the images, it rejoins NewLands Lane, just east of the remnants of NewLands Hall, following an (derelict) estate boundary wall part of the way

https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


----------



## Mrs M (18 Apr 2019)

A wee bunch of tulips from a friend at our lunch date (my favourite flower)


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2019)

Part of the disused and abandoned Moretonhampstead branch line at Lustleigh. Absolute crying shame that, like the Teign Valley line, the course of the line was sold off after Beeching, as it would be a superb walking/cycle trail now, instead of which there's a just a couple of hundred metres at the Moreton end left. The main road, and the only sensible route along the Wray Valley isn't a road for the faint-of-heart (though splendid fun descending from Moreton if you're confident in traffic).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Part of the disused and abandoned Moretonhampstead branch line at Lustleigh. Absolute crying shame that, like the Teign Valley line, the course of the line was sold off after Beeching, as it would be a superb walking/cycle trail now, instead of which there's a just a couple of hundred metres at the Moreton end left. The main road, and the only sensible route along the Wray Valley isn't a road for the faint-of-heart (though splendid fun descending from Moreton if you're confident in traffic).
> 
> View attachment 462865



Simply a wonderfully, evocative, image


----------



## Bonno (19 Apr 2019)

Sa Pobla, Majorca


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2019)

A bunch of wild flowers growing in the grounds of At Mary the Virgin Church at Whiston .


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Apr 2019)

A tiny, tiny flower.


----------



## Borderman (19 Apr 2019)

View looking towards Simmondley and Glossop from the highest point on my ride today.













Panorama of Simmondley and Glossop



__ Borderman
__ 19 Apr 2019


----------



## mudsticks (20 Apr 2019)

Turns out you _can_ have a garden bridge, over The Thames, accessible to pedestrians and cyclists... 

With a skatepark too. 

You've just got to get the right people involved in creating it. 

Waterloo Bridge.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2019)

I like the way this one came out...


----------



## mickle (21 Apr 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Apr 2019)

Cherry Blossoms
_Church Of All-Saints_
Normanton (not far from my house)

Rode to work today, on _Preston,_ as I was on a 07:00 - 16:00
Feels odd, after 2 years on the CGR










Here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4772264

I knew the approximate age, but not about the Altar
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/99353


----------



## Borderman (22 Apr 2019)

I live for roads like this on beautiful, clear day with as little traffic and people as possible....bliss.


----------



## Shadow (22 Apr 2019)

This is in a woods on a little used lane, apart from cyclists and equestrians, which can easily be seen travelling along the lane. What cannot be captured by camera or passing thru by most motorists is the full aroma of the blooms.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2019)

Shoreline on Lough Beagh as sun sets. Was truely magnificent. This photo reminds me why I prefer to usually carry (but didn't today) my old Fuji bridge camera - it would have picked this up so much better than my phone did.


----------



## Vantage (23 Apr 2019)

The Spa passed its 2000th mile today


----------



## mickle (23 Apr 2019)

Weekend wheeling & dealing ended me up with one of these:


----------



## rualexander (24 Apr 2019)

Easter weekend sunny offroading.


----------



## MrBeanz (24 Apr 2019)

I wonder how this skinsuit would do in a time trial?


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (25 Apr 2019)

Some singletracks with the boss..


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Apr 2019)

mickle said:


> Weekend wheeling & dealing ended me up with one of these:
> View attachment 463834


"not sure about that saddle tho' '"


----------



## bruce1530 (28 Apr 2019)

I had a passenger for several miles today.


----------



## wisdom (28 Apr 2019)

New challenge.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Apr 2019)

arty shot of me and another rider as we came around a turn, another member had gone ahead at the last junction due to traffic and was waiting to capture the crew.


----------



## TeeShot (29 Apr 2019)

From Axe Edge, looking towards the Cat and Fiddle pub on the distant horizon


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

Colour collection


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2019)

I had a feeling it might be a good 'un tonight...


----------



## wisdom (29 Apr 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Colour collection
> 
> View attachment 464511


Love the red and yellow one.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Apr 2019)

wisdom said:


> Love the red and yellow one.



It's rather nice even if I say so myself


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2019)

Swanage in Topsham. The squadron flew past at just the right moment.


----------



## Spartak (2 May 2019)

River Avon this morning taken from the cycle path on the Avonmouth Bridge.


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 May 2019)

Out in a wet Doncaster today.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 464781
> 
> 
> River Avon this morning taken from the cycle path on the Avonmouth Bridge.


Lovely!

Your challenge is now to take a photo when the tide's right out, and still try to make it look lovely


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2019)

Today on my ride home from _T de Y_ stage 1

A little _Yellow_ Fergie...…………..??
Yes, TE20s, are normally grey






BUT, the Tour de Yorkshire is passing by tomorrow, for Stage 1, of the Womens, & Stage 2 of the mens

It's on the A645 (Wakefield Road), between Featherstone & Pontefract

https://www.farmercopleys.co.uk/event/tour-de-yorkshire-field-party/


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/524317


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2019)

Junction of New Road, turning right onto Bank Wood Road, on the section between Little Smeaton & Womersley

There was only 10 minutes, on the cameras internal clock from the Katsuha car & blue skies, to the hailstones!!

It's the closest picture on there, it's the junction to the west of the blue circle, & heading north to east; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2602610















Welcome to Yorkshire!!!
Tom Pidcock looked at ease, in the TV coverage, when I watched that section, upon returning home


----------



## tyred (2 May 2019)

Relaxing 25ish miles after work on my Brompton. I love this bit of unclassified road along Lough Gartan. First time to ride it on my Brompton.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2019)

A rather chilly sunset tonight...


----------



## biggs682 (4 May 2019)

Blue bell corner


----------



## tom73 (4 May 2019)

TDY stage 2 yesterday


----------



## biggs682 (5 May 2019)

Breakfast is assured


----------



## briantrumpet (5 May 2019)

Haha, this morning's art. Completely un-retouched, this is a real photo, but at about 8 miles distance, and 120x zoom.


----------



## Vantage (5 May 2019)




----------



## Houthakker (5 May 2019)

Pulled off my usual road into Churchtown near Garstang. Usually just pass it by on the main road but what a lovely little spot. The Wisteria smelt lovely.


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 May 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2019)

Bucyrus Eyrie 1150
aka _Odd-Ball_

St Aidens (former) Open-Cast
Swillington

That bucket is between 20 & 25 Cubic Yards capacity
It's *big*, to stand in









http://www.walkingdragline.org/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4557903


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2019)

_No Candlesticks sold??_
Leeds Road
Allerton Bywater






Slightly oddly, the village has 'WF' postcodes, but Leeds STD codes

Parts of Sherburn-in-Elmet are even more curious;
'LS' postcodes (Leeds)
Pontefract STD code (West Yorkshire)
It's in North Yorkshire


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 May 2019)

That excavator was on Abandoned Engineering the other day. Can't beat a massive machine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 May 2019)

Alembicbassman said:


> That excavator was on Abandoned Engineering the other day. Can't beat a massive machine.


Yes it was, but it's not exactly 'abandoned'


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 May 2019)

Out on the bike by Robin Hood Airport


----------



## Venod (6 May 2019)

Gods own county


----------



## briantrumpet (6 May 2019)

A view from the Bickleigh to Cadeleigh road: quintessential Devon. The significance of the ride for me is that it's the longest ride (60 miles) I've done in 7 months, thanks to the absolute b4stard that is post-concussion syndrome... I'm just hoping now that I really am emerging out of that long dark tunnel at last, and that today's effort wan't be objected to by my slowly healing brain. Still, if it does the ride and its views were worth it.


----------



## Biff600 (6 May 2019)

Afnug said:


> Gods own county
> 
> View attachment 465376



Bloody cyclists, holding up all that traffic !!!!


----------



## biggs682 (6 May 2019)

Some iris from our garden


----------



## Hicky (7 May 2019)

Seen this Saturday in Mcr.....freehand apparently. It certainly fitted with its owner.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (7 May 2019)

Just a little bit of colour to share on a cool day to remind us that the tulips actually prefer it cooler.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217309908892013&set=ms.c.eJxNzMENxEAMQtGOIgMzNvTf2CqXja9P8FHEqJJSAzYe~%3BKUjpM8SMfBoiR0WtmTE0noBvKzhLjPI8S6ft~_z9esvem~%3BiyNLtjII39mmH5fjIXUnd~_Z3Uu6A~-~-.bps.a.10216637029910459&type=3&theater


----------



## NorthernDave (7 May 2019)

Today's weather forecast was grey and overcast with a threat of showers and a maximum temperature of just 7 degrees, but we still forced ourselves out for a walk...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 May 2019)

Sunday 5th

_Chatelaine_
Lower Oxford Street (junction with Pontefract Road/A656)
Castleford







*For sale. Again;*
https://www.whitegates.co.uk/proper...TB1_0GUxwT0-Ttg5ePMIxvX8D4bwRxdTmrWjCblhSHohI

*Where;*
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7...SOfXjdPdq_NaV_ik7utISOlukwxJK7LowxBW3JcZgyFXg

*Wowhaus; *
https://www.wowhaus.co.uk/2019/04/1...chard-art-deco-property-castleford-yorkshire/

*A portion of the history;*
https://www.themodernhouse.com/past...J-W6lMX5aALome2C5JGWeCL9-_9b6sfM3elulimQjAVSg


Not quite the architectural marvel, to be expected in 'Cas-Vegas'


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 May 2019)

That is me yesterday... Climbing up to El Torcal in Malaga, Andalusia






Is not very often someone takes a pic of me..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2019)

Two new tyres for my Octavia estate
After I had a rear off-side puncture last Friday*






*I wanted to fit the same as are on the front, as the previous examples of same make/model had covered almost 39,000 miles & were still legal 
(but not enough tread-depth to prevent traction control light flickering at 60MPH, on a wet M62!!!!)

Plus, both take-offs were quite well-worn, on the inner edges; '_Feathered'_
Plus the 'greying', due to UV light (in sunlight)

Both fitted quite nicely in the boot of SWMBOs C-HR


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (9 May 2019)

I let the pic do the talking


----------



## NorthernDave (9 May 2019)

Terrible weather again today, despite which the beach was crowded.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 May 2019)

A serene scene at Topsham yesterday evening:


----------



## beepbeep (10 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Today's weather forecast was grey and overcast with a threat of showers and a maximum temperature of just 7 degrees, but we still forced ourselves out for a walk...
> 
> View attachment 465587



nice view - made better while having pint in The Ship....


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

It's been a long week


----------



## woodbutcher (10 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It's been a long week
> 
> View attachment 465887


Is it an alien life form come to earth in order to sit at the feet of the master ,to enhance its knowledge of the bicycle ?


----------



## biggs682 (10 May 2019)

woodbutcher said:


> Is it an alien life form come to earth in order to sit at the feet of the master ,to enhance its knowledge of the bicycle ?



No it's a runner bean plant


----------



## Arjimlad (11 May 2019)




----------



## tyred (11 May 2019)

Sunset at Trá na Rosann bay


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (12 May 2019)

In support of my sister


----------



## TeeShot (12 May 2019)

Did a bit of climbing today


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2019)

Another Topsham sunset...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (12 May 2019)

I am sure that this view has been photographed thousands of times ever since Kevin Costner was there wearing tights, however with lovely light it still makes a good image. Only a 3/4 mile walk from Steel Rigg car park too but with 292 feet of climbing.


----------



## rualexander (12 May 2019)

Panoramic view over Glasgow from Ardochrig 






Loudon Hill





Cows admiring view out to Arran


----------



## tyred (12 May 2019)

Downhill Beach


----------



## Jenkins (12 May 2019)

Sometimes you get lucky with cheap hotel rooms - the view from my room at Milton Keynes' Willen Lake Premier Inn yesterday evening


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2019)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## Hicky (13 May 2019)

The dog sparko after a spontaneous park run.
We (ms and I)haven’t done one in a while, he’s fitter than us being a working dog but he likes a good nap afterwards....nothing made that head lift off the floor for half an hour


----------



## craigwend (13 May 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2019)

This morning

Newly (partially) resurfaced road, as part of my commute - done overnight
This is the 'underlayer', as all of the 'iron-works' are standing proud
Sadly, now they're going to ruin it by _'tarring & chipping_' it


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217357223914859&set=a.10217321221374818&type=3&theater




Here, looking in the same direction as I am;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2165746


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2019)

Sunday 12th
Circa 04:45

Lower down the hill, & around the far corner, than the picture in the previous posting
The mist, along the River Calder & Aire & Calder Navigation Canal


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217343619014745&set=a.10216637029910459&type=3&theater


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 May 2019)

This may not be the most exciting photo on this forum but I have posted it only because it would have been such a good ride and not in the car. The road is the one across the moorland from Ropehaugh to the A689 near Nenthead on the Northumberland / Cumbria border. We stopped and just admired the peace and quiet, only lapwing, curlew and black grouse to keep us company and at 18 degrees it was lovely, very little in the way of wind. It would have been a good ride. This road is only about 5.3 miles long but has over 1200 feet of climbing, not that hilly compared with some parts I know but it just wanted to be ridden. Virtually no traffic either.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> This may not be the most exciting photo on this forum but I have posted it only because it would have been such a good ride and not in the car. The road is the one across the moorland from Ropehaugh to the A689 near Nenthead on the Northumberland / Cumbria border. We stopped and just admired the peace and quiet, only lapwing, curlew and black grouse to keep us company and at 18 degrees it was lovely, very little in the way of wind. It would have been a good ride. This road is only about 5.3 miles long but has over 1200 feet of climbing, not that hilly compared with some parts I know but it just wanted to be ridden. Virtually no traffic either.
> View attachment 466521


I know that feeling of "I wish I were on the bike", from when I was driving around the North Pennines a couple of years ago. What a waste of beautiful cycling roads, to be chugging round in a Renault Clio...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2019)

Last night's wasn't too shoddy either...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> This may not be the most exciting photo on this forum but I have posted it only because it would have been such a good ride and not in the car. The road is the one across the moorland from Ropehaugh to the A689 near Nenthead on the Northumberland / Cumbria border. We stopped and just admired the peace and quiet, only lapwing, curlew and black grouse to keep us company and at 18 degrees it was lovely, very little in the way of wind. It would have been a good ride. This road is only about 5.3 miles long but has over 1200 feet of climbing, not that hilly compared with some parts I know but it just wanted to be ridden. Virtually no traffic either.
> View attachment 466521



That's how I felt, back in February on the summit (of all places) the A6, over _Shap_
Given how unendingly busy it was pre-M6, it's almost eerie

It was a still day, nothing could be heard, after I turned my own car off



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216738656651064&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216738656891070&set=a.10216598128977960&type=3&theater



https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5...nMKMVtI8CFDntHdANEBIxQJzRD3Az_RsxcFKOj_1XrEb8

The only two vehicles seen, in at least 5 miles of the route!


----------



## Shearwater Missile (15 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's how I felt, back in February on the summit (of all places) the A6, over _Shap_
> Given how unendingly busy it was pre-M6, it's almost eerie
> 
> It was a still day, nothing could be heard, after I turned my own car off
> ...





Unfortunately in East Anglia quiet places are getting less and less as more housing is being built, when will it all stop ? It makes you realise and appreciate tranquility when you find it. Nothing better than only hearing nature and perhaps just the tyre of your bike on the road. Happy days !


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 May 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 466581



Barmouth


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Barmouth



Yep.... Lovely day yesterday rode round the estuary and climbed up to Llynnau Cregennen lakes from Arthog.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2019)

This took some getting out


----------



## Hicky (16 May 2019)

Someone was getting busy.....its mate attacked me further down the canal to protect its young, I wasn't even close to them ya nobber.


----------



## TeeShot (16 May 2019)

A ride with my mate Dave today. Pausing at the top of Windgather before descending into the Goyt valley


----------



## pjd57 (16 May 2019)

@Pat "5mph" favourite bike counter has been busy recently.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (16 May 2019)

pjd57 said:


> @Pat "5mph" favourite bike counter has been busy recently.


I passed it at 5.50am this morning, it had only 8 on the clock


----------



## Shadow (16 May 2019)

A public house not too far a ride from me. The bike above the door has been there a while and unlikely to be ridden anytime soon.






The George & Dragon, Dragons Green.


----------



## pjd57 (16 May 2019)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I passed it at 5.50am this morning, it had only 8 on the clock


I often wonder how many people make up the 60,000 passes.
It could be the same few hundred going by every day .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 May 2019)

Consigned to the rubbish?
Fax machine

It was sitting on top of a rubbish bin, in a layby, on 'Black Road' (A655, between Normanton & Wakefield)
I saw it, & had to stop








The layby is about 200 yards, the far side of the old Midland Railway cutting;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/365611

Scroll down to _Goosehill to Oakenshaw_;
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Leeds Derby.htm


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2019)

Today's sea view


----------



## Hicky (17 May 2019)

Pee-ing everywhere. Sweet corn, beetroot, broccoli also put in. Garlic, onions, shallots and tatties(in bags) much further on.
Hopefully the pigeons keep off them.


----------



## MrBeanz (18 May 2019)

Nothing like a hot warm sunny ride and tan lines.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2019)

Some horse power on Great Yarmouth beach .


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2019)

Flying the flag


----------



## Denis99 (19 May 2019)

National Botanic Garden of Wales visit.


----------



## smokeysmoo (19 May 2019)

Paid a quick visit to Victoria this morning.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Consigned to the rubbish?
> Fax machine
> 
> It was sitting on top of a rubbish bin, in a layby, on 'Black Road' (A655, between Normanton & Wakefield)
> ...



I guess someone got chucked out of the office and the wife would not let him work from home, but he liked this spot with a rubbish bin for all those incoming faxes ! Why not use email like everyone else !!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

smokeysmoo said:


> Paid a quick visit to Victoria this morning.
> 
> View attachment 467114



Is it just me, or do the hands on that statue look like they'd be just right for hanging the bike from by the crossbar?
Now I'm not suggesting for a minute that anyone should do this...us cyclists have a bad enough name as it is without such carrying on.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Is it just me, or do the hands on that statue look like they'd be just right for hanging the bike from by the crossbar?
> Now I'm not suggesting for a minute that anyone should do this...us cyclists have a bad enough name as it is without such carrying on.



I think it must be some kind of new initiative introduced by the council to allow bicycle servicing in town centres. Not so good to use with a sloping crossbar. Perhaps the hands are adjustable !


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2019)

A little competition, no prizes however. What is the flower ? I will give the answer later.


----------



## tyred (19 May 2019)

Somewhere on the Hook Head peninsula. It's finding random places like this which inspire me to keep cycle touring.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> A little competition, no prizes however. What is the flower ? I will give the answer later.
> View attachment 467220



It is wild garlic also known as ramsons. You could certainly smell it before you saw it. I just thought that is was quite a nice flower, perhaps not one for the garden border unless the smell kept cats away !


----------



## briantrumpet (19 May 2019)

Absolutely nothing to do with bikes, but...


----------



## Shearwater Missile (19 May 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with bikes, but...
> 
> View attachment 467252


I don`t recognise it . Do you know what it is ? Wild or otherwise ?


----------



## briantrumpet (19 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> I don`t recognise it . Do you know what it is ? Wild or otherwise ?


Wild. Just cow parsley I think, weighed down by a shower.


----------



## Katherine (20 May 2019)

I knew the wild garlic pic! It grows in th woods near us and you can definately smell it before you see it.


----------



## grecinos (20 May 2019)

I was riding through a town called Stallion Springs. First time I've seen this many deer in someone's front yard so far away from the wilderness. (I counted five of them, one hopped over the fence as I was approaching to take a photo).


----------



## tyred (20 May 2019)

Early morning walk in Tramore.


----------



## Hicky (20 May 2019)

A couple from the garden this morning the hell hound in one of the pics is the pup in my avatar age 5.5yrs awesome mutt, I know the beds needs weeding a little....


----------



## biggs682 (20 May 2019)

Had this female sparrow feeding from my hand earlier today .






It was the highlight of the day .


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 May 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Wild. Just cow parsley I think, weighed down by a shower.



Nice picture, flowers that perhaps we take for granted. Oilseed rape is gradually going over now and that is not just confined to the fields as it has spread to hedgerows and central reservations of main roads. I am sure that some artistic soul has taken a great shot of it. I know ages ago I did. The smell alone is enough.


----------



## TeeShot (20 May 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Nice picture, flowers that perhaps we take for granted. Oilseed rape is gradually going over now and that is not just confined to the fields as it has spread to hedgerows and central reservations of main roads. I am sure that some artistic soul has taken a great shot of it. I know ages ago I did. The smell alone is enough.


I have fun with the macro ability of my camera, taking photos of tiny flowers & florets - the beauty in miniature helps me look anew at familiar plants.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (21 May 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I have fun with the macro ability of my camera, taking photos of tiny flowers & florets - the beauty in miniature helps me look anew at familiar plants.
> 
> View attachment 467362



Very artistic picture. That would not look out of place framed and on the wall.


----------



## Leaway2 (21 May 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Flying the flag


Upside down!


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Upside down!



Made in China and sold cheaply here


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 May 2019)

A short 2 miler, between appointments, followed by a small lunch...





A little detail...


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Very artistic picture. That would not look out of place framed and on the wall.


Thanks. Doubly pleasing, as I suspect very very few people have picked up on the miniature beauty that hundreds of them walk past each day.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2019)

Another sunset, aided by boats coming back up the river.


----------



## Spartak (21 May 2019)




----------



## MrBeanz (22 May 2019)

My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years. Gina had donated a kidney the hard way back in 2000. Lasted one year then failed. 20 years of medical problems then his heart finally failed.

Services on Monday at Skyrose Chapel Rose Hills Cemetery.


----------



## Mrs M (22 May 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years. Gina had donated a kidney the hard way back in 2000. Lasted one year then failed. 20 years of medical problems then his heart finally failed.
> 
> Services on Monday at Skyrose Chapel Rose Hills Cemetery.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this.
Best wishes x


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 May 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years. Gina had donated a kidney the hard way back in 2000. Lasted one year then failed. 20 years of medical problems then his heart finally failed.
> 
> Services on Monday at Skyrose Chapel Rose Hills Cemetery.
> 
> ...


A like for the photos and my condolences for your loss.


----------



## Rocky (22 May 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years. Gina had donated a kidney the hard way back in 2000. Lasted one year then failed. 20 years of medical problems then his heart finally failed.
> 
> Services on Monday at Skyrose Chapel Rose Hills Cemetery.
> 
> ...


I'm really sorry to hear about your stepson. Condolences. 

Those are lovely photos.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (22 May 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years. Gina had donated a kidney the hard way back in 2000. Lasted one year then failed. 20 years of medical problems then his heart finally failed.
> 
> Services on Monday at Skyrose Chapel Rose Hills Cemetery.
> 
> ...



Life is far too short and we must be grateful for each day we have. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrBeanz (22 May 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> Best wishes x





Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the photos and my condolences for your loss.





Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for the photos and my condolences for your loss.





Surly Bruce said:


> I'm really sorry to hear about your stepson. Condolences.
> 
> Those are lovely photos.





Shearwater Missile said:


> Life is far too short and we must be grateful for each day we have. Very sorry for your loss.



Thank you All!


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years. Gina had donated a kidney the hard way back in 2000. Lasted one year then failed. 20 years of medical problems then his heart finally failed.
> 
> Services on Monday at Skyrose Chapel Rose Hills Cemetery.
> 
> ...


A lovely building. 
Condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2019)

As Brian T has gone all macro when not next to the river or in Die, here is a vase of aliums from the garden, plus a close up!


----------



## Shadow (22 May 2019)

Two days ago a sculpture was installed to honour the 11 men who died at the Shoreham Airshow nearly 4 years ago.

View media item 11218
Each individual 'arch' represents one of the 11. One of them, Mr R J Smith, was a keen cyclist apparently. His arch has a bicycle wheel design at the top. The airport may be seen in the background.


More images my be found in my album in my profile page.


----------



## MrBeanz (22 May 2019)

Shadow said:


> A lovely building.
> Condolences to you and your family.



Thank you!


----------



## tyred (22 May 2019)

Not a bad place to eat one's lunch.


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 May 2019)

Out by the lake.


----------



## Vantage (23 May 2019)

My bike is literally falling to bits on this ride. I wondered what it was that was rattling. Zip tie to the rescue!


----------



## Hicky (23 May 2019)




----------



## Alembicbassman (23 May 2019)

The famous bus stop with no bus !

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-engla...30nrs5nPMRRKiI_9sWuBCueWSwWXoEw4d-5YAr_5dmvho

View attachment 467670


----------



## TeeShot (23 May 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (23 May 2019)

Mk stadium tonight with Take That


----------



## biggs682 (24 May 2019)

Two cool things for a hot day


----------



## tom73 (24 May 2019)

Day out with Mrs 73 on her longest ride yet.


----------



## fossyant (24 May 2019)

This. It's the downhill off South Head into Hayfield, meaning the mighty struggle of the day is sort of over. Still 13 miles to do, but some idiot rode the 22 mile return to the Jacobs Ladder 17 mile route (noted as hard on MTB mapping web sites).

There is a huge drop on that photo, that I wasn't attempting as I was knackered (look for the ridge on the path). In agony after nearly 40 miles off road. My back is fine though...


----------



## tyred (24 May 2019)

Stopping to look at a piece of roadside art work - The dancer and the fiddler.


----------



## Venod (25 May 2019)




----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

Less than 7 miles from the heart of the metropolis


----------



## midlife (25 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Less than 7 miles from the heart of the metropolis
> 
> View attachment 468036



Looks very tranquil  where is it?


----------



## NorthernDave (25 May 2019)

midlife said:


> Looks very tranquil  where is it?



Westfield Lane off Main Street in Thorner near Leeds.


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 May 2019)

Three along the promenade for a late lunch!


----------



## Spartak (25 May 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 May 2019)

A visit to the stunning Parcevall Hall Gardens in Wharfedale today, and a lucky couple of post-rain hours with plenty of sun. This is just one of dozens of photos I took. Couldn't stop snapping. Do go if you're in the area. Just £7 entry.


----------



## Katherine (26 May 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> My stepson was laid to rest on Monday. 38 years old, medical problems over the years.


So sorry for your loss.


----------



## biggs682 (26 May 2019)

A tree lined track


----------



## biggs682 (27 May 2019)

Today's car boot haul


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Less than 7 miles from the heart of the metropolis
> 
> View attachment 468036



Thorner!!!

You'll have to scroll down to it; http://www.wetroads.co.uk/westyorkshire.htm


20th April 2006, according to the file


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2019)

I had to overcome my 'Technophobia' yesterday afternoon, as the memory card I use in my day-to-day camera (Fuji XP10) has collapsed


Too many removals & insertions, into the slot on this Lap-Top has split the case

I did try some very thin tape on it, to no avail, as it jammed in the slot, & in the camera

So a new one had to be purchased
To my surprise, I couldn't get a 'like for like' as it was too small

Conversely, I was happy with the price of the new one
£9.00 for a 16Gb card!!
Now it has capacity for 20.000+ images, at the quality/compression that I use!!







* NB; *one of my older digital cameras still has a 128Mb card in, & that will take 100+ shots!!!

I thought it was a lot of memory, until Amelias boyfriend pointed out that he uses a 256GB card in his Nikon DLSR!!
Then again, the Lap-Top, I'm typing on has 1TB of storage!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2019)

From earlier this year
Wednesday 30th January

It's a nice pattern



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216575608894972&set=a.10216073934073415&type=3&theater


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 May 2019)

My last pic from the weekend, with a gentle couple of miles along the Prom.


----------



## mickle (27 May 2019)




----------



## mickle (27 May 2019)




----------



## Spartak (27 May 2019)

Windy seafront at Weston Super Mare.


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2019)

Mid-ride sheltering under a large tree...blooming weather forecasters....


----------



## MrBeanz (27 May 2019)

Katherine said:


> So sorry for your loss.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2019)

Who recognises this view then? Rather glad I wasn't on the bike to admire the view this afternoon...


----------



## booze and cake (27 May 2019)




----------



## MrBeanz (27 May 2019)

24th was my birthday 56 years old






, a gift from a cycling buddy and a smile from my wife.. :-)

Mall pic before I got kicked out! Well not really kicked out but was told photography was not allowed at the mall. You kidding? I see a hundred people taking pics every day. Cell phone is more risk in my opinion. I can't call someone on my camera and tell them when the lute is being taken out of the registers. WTH!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 May 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Who recognises this view then? Rather glad I wasn't on the bike to admire the view this afternoon...
> 
> View attachment 468340



Park Rash


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Park Rash


Haha, had to Google the name... yes, it is! Looking towards Kettlewell and Wharfedale.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2019)




----------



## TeeShot (28 May 2019)

Youngest messing about at the local BMX track


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2019)

Next road to identify... a lumpy one... looking west here:


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2019)

Wildlife, at Kiplin Hall today:


----------



## Jenkins (30 May 2019)

Left on the steps outside the church in Thornham Magna...


----------



## Spartak (30 May 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2019)

Lucky one of the day... near Semerwater


----------



## booze and cake (30 May 2019)

Oooh @Spartak that's excellent, is that in Bristol? It would be a great addition to the 'street art' thread if you don't mind posting it in there too. 
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/post-5638546


----------



## Spartak (30 May 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Oooh @Spartak that's excellent, is that in Bristol? It would be a great addition to the 'street art' thread if you don't mind posting it in there too.
> https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/street-art.221565/post-5638546



Done...


----------



## briantrumpet (31 May 2019)

I'm back from the Yorkshire Dales, and Topsham put on its own light show for my return.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jun 2019)

Macroville...


----------



## Mrs M (1 Jun 2019)

A wee herd of youngsters came charging over today as I cycled past, so stopped to say hello 
They seemed very interested in the bike.
Handlebars covered in slobber and the one with the white face tried to open the saddle bag.
They’ll be gone soon  meat factory is 5 mins up the road.


----------



## stoatsngroats (1 Jun 2019)

We were temporary Carers for this one last evening, into this morning!








9 miles for us today, and the OH’s longest ride on her Brompton. She’s really enjoying the easy ride, even when compared to her ebike, but she thinks the saddle could be changed to improve the comfort.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jun 2019)

Our neighbour for the next couple of days


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

Not just illuminating aircraft on approach to Yeadon Airport

But, one of the remaining floodlamps that lit St Peters Church, before its demolition, (mainly) due to subsidence making it structurally unsafe
Stanley (between Wakefield & Leeds)

My parents were married there, I was christened there, went to Cubs in the Crypt






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1578522

During the process; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3863647

Before, during, post; https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Saint-Peters-Church.html


----------



## FolderBeholder (3 Jun 2019)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 468881
> 
> 
> We were temporary Carers for this one last evening, into this morning!



Doxies. Our family’s breed of choice. That one is a heartbreaker,


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2019)

A minion hitching a ride


----------



## Vantage (4 Jun 2019)




----------



## pjd57 (4 Jun 2019)

the WhiteHouse in Maryhill has emerged from behind the builders boards at last.
Free wheel North run a workshop and led rides from this venue that sits on the Forth and Clyde canak


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jun 2019)

Someone was messing about in their boat...


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jun 2019)

Free camping in Denmark️


----------



## Denis99 (5 Jun 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 468860
> 
> They seemed very interested in the bike.


They probably recognised the saddle as being part of one of their friends...


----------



## rualexander (5 Jun 2019)

Cairngorms in the evening on the Balmoral Estate a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2019)

Now That's What I Call A Sunset 62... I happened to look out of my window at just the right moment... saw what was happening, grabbed my camera, and ran to the quay. A high tide was right on time...


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> They probably recognised the saddle as being part of one of their friends...


It’s a canvas bag 
Probably more interested in the apple contained within for my wee pony friend


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jun 2019)

Went for a wee toddle about Stonehaven today.
Fantastic fish and chips from The Bay chip shop 
Some lovely sculpture popping up around the place


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2019)

Arrived!!


For _Senior Management_ & myself


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jun 2019)

In honour of Jack Shuttleworth and Mark Connelly Orr who are riding the Transatlantic bike race on their Bromptons.

I thought I would ride mine to work today. Im glad I did. It was a lovely ride.


----------



## MrBeanz (7 Jun 2019)

This is my pic of the day. We went to visit my daughter in small desert town. Lovely view. My mother was sitting by the window with a lovely view of the mountains. I tried to get a silhouette picture but I could not get the right setting to pic of the mountains outside the window as then she would be way too dark. I didn't want to set the camera to pic up the mountains and use a flash as she would be way too light for what I wanted.

Heck with it! I took her pic low light then ran outside and shot a pic of the mountains.

Then took the images home to my comp. Opened up GIMP (free online photoshop type program, I love it!) 

I took the original image with the washed out windows and turned it to a PNG file and erased the sections inside the window frames, time consuming.

I then opened the mountain pic as a jpeg. Placed the cut out window png file over the jpeg and merged the images. Like placing a sheet of paper with cutouts over another sheet to see thru the cutouts of the top sheet.

Cool stuff! So I made the image I wanted ha ha! Cheating but hey, it was fun!

Original image







erased the inside of the window frames. Windows are black in the edit program like cut outs.








Then I placed the cutout image over the mountain pic






Then merged the images together after placing the images in correct positons.

This is the result.


----------



## Leaway2 (7 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Then took the images home to my comp. Opened up GIMP (free online photoshop type program, I love it!)


Good Gimping. My fave photo/image app.


----------



## Phaeton (7 Jun 2019)

Taken by my son in law,


----------



## Levo-Lon (7 Jun 2019)

Delicious, peach a d orange


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Jun 2019)




----------



## MrBeanz (8 Jun 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Good Gimping. My fave photo/image app.




Thanks! I have Lightroom that I paid for as a standalone program (no ongoing payments for me online). 

Then I got GIMP free online. Most use Lightroom and Photoshop together, compliment one another. But I hear GIMP is just as good from others. Heck, too much for me to handle so more than good enough. But for free? I'll take it. Save me a few bucks not having to buy Photoshop.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

It says a lot about security


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It says a lot about security
> 
> View attachment 469909


I would never ever do a thing like that...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I would never ever do a thing like that...



It just amazed me as it's a nice big house on the edge of a nice village and they use a stupid lock and then leave the key in ..... i was tempted to take the key


----------



## Shearwater Missile (8 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> It says a lot about security
> 
> View attachment 469909


" Would the last person out kindly take home the key" . Looks as if they forgot !


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jun 2019)

I really wasn't expecting to see one of these in Topsham... sorry the photo's fuzzy, but it was on 120x zoom, hand-held.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jun 2019)

At Elland Road, celebrating 100 years of Yorkshire's #1 football team






#MOT100


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jun 2019)

Such big feet for a 2 week old baby


----------



## booze and cake (9 Jun 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (9 Jun 2019)

This one, from last night, at 10.30, after I'd returned home after playing trumpet in Bach's Mass in B Minor, reminded me that the longest day is now less than two weeks away...


----------



## MrBeanz (10 Jun 2019)

I like playing around with the camera and have mentioned it to a waiter friend at our local favorite restaurant. They asked me once if I might take pics of one of their games. They were happy with the pics and dinner was on them our next visit. This is now the third time they asked me to take pics and seems the exchange for food shall take place tomorrow! 

3 brothers on the baseball team, 2 of them waiters at the restaurant.


----------



## TeeShot (10 Jun 2019)

Riding up through the Goyt valley to the Cat and Fiddle yesterday


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217576027304807&set=a.10217321221374818&type=3&theater


Located here, it's used as part of the Wakefield CC summer road-races
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1669803


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jun 2019)

Men of the sea. Esbjerg, Denmark.


----------



## Zipp2001 (11 Jun 2019)




----------



## Zipp2001 (11 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> I like playing around with the camera and have mentioned it to a waiter friend at our local favorite restaurant. They asked me once if I might take pics of one of their games. They were happy with the pics and dinner was on them our next visit. This is now the third time they asked me to take pics and seems the exchange for food shall take place tomorrow!
> 
> 3 brothers on the baseball team, 2 of them waiters at the restaurant.
> View attachment 470202
> ...



Photos for food !


----------



## tyred (11 Jun 2019)

At this time of year when the days are long, there is a 28 mile loop I often do after work, and if I do, I nearly always make the time for a quick wander around these magnificent gardens at Glebe House on the shores of Lough Garten. One of my favourite places locally.


----------



## Salar (12 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Taken by my son in law,
> 
> View attachment 469766



Film camera?


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2019)

Salar said:


> Film camera?


Camera on phone, Galaxy S9 I think but might be wrong


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> They asked me once if I might take pics of one of their games.


Is Baseball any less confusing than Basketball, went to see a pro match in Orlando I think we just about understood it when it finished


----------



## Salar (12 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Camera on phone, Galaxy S9 I think but might be wrong



Interesting, I would have been convinced that looking at the colours etc it was from a film camera.


----------



## Phaeton (12 Jun 2019)

Salar said:


> Interesting, I would have been convinced that looking at the colours etc it was from a film camera.


He just happened to catch the moment, as far as I know there were no filters on, just a click & shoot.


----------



## Salar (12 Jun 2019)

Probably the slight light blue / ultra violet cast which is giving the effect.


----------



## Denis99 (12 Jun 2019)

Wells Cathedral


----------



## Vantage (12 Jun 2019)

Took this a week or so ago.


----------



## MrBeanz (13 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Is Baseball any less confusing than Basketball, went to see a pro match in Orlando I think we just about understood it when it finished




I played baseball for several years. But basketball, my least favorite sport, I do not understand and don't care to ha ha! I can live without basketball.


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Jun 2019)

5 minutes on the sewing machine and I knocked up a marker triangle for the back of the bike. It even glows in the dark.


----------



## Shadow (13 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> I can live without basketball.


Me too. And yet I find myself following the outcome of this years NBA finals. The Raptors have the chance to take it out of the US for the first time. Strangely, the Raptors' home is in a place where your town is named from! And the Raptors' coach/manager served his coaching apprenticeship in the BBL (British Basketball League). Weird stuff, as weird as the game itself. And as weird as the factoid that the game was 'invented' by not a 'Mercan, but a canajun.


----------



## MrBeanz (14 Jun 2019)

Some dude asked me to come down to a local boxing club to try some boxing pics during practice. Better lighting where the shows take place but this was a dark stinky gym so it was hard to catch a clear shot with the bad lighting and fast action. But I tried, sure would be easier with flash but can't blind the boxers ha ha!

First attempt, can only get better! Full manual at a high iso, 3200 to allow enough light. Only f5.0 with my lens. Maybe I will try my 1.8 fixed lens next time hoping it will allow more light and better image.


----------



## Salar (14 Jun 2019)

Good stuff. 

It's difficult photographing moving objects ( I used to take pics of motor bike scrambling, my best shots were of the start line when nobody was moving )

Go for a shallow depth of field with your 1.8 lens to knock background out of focus and maybe experiment with a slowish shutter speed to get some blurred movement?

Also watch the burnout from the windows and doors.


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2019)

Trying to get home before all this comes down


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jun 2019)

Trimming the bushes.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Jun 2019)

Some shots at Atcham from my ride yesterday evening:


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jun 2019)

At home today


----------



## Zipp2001 (15 Jun 2019)

Exploring on a half day Friday.


----------



## Zipp2001 (15 Jun 2019)

Took my bestest little buddy (wife) out for her 3rd and longest ride ever 12 miles. Visited the old rail bridge went by the little falls, and checked out the frog pond.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2019)

Clyst Honiton, on my ride this evening... it's just about four miles from Exeter city centre...


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2019)




----------



## TeeShot (17 Jun 2019)

Tatton park today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jun 2019)

Rode to work at dinnertime, for a late-turn
Went into the changing room I use, to see this....




A rather nice Bob Jackson, set up as a 'guardless commuter

The peg that the only helmet in there was hung up on threw me, because the jacket under it was badged as representing a certain branch of the NHS, & I had thought I knew who the bike belonged to

Nice tubing too 



The owner did reveal himself, & it was who my initial thoughts turned to
(he'd just put the helmet on a random peg, that had a coat on)


----------



## Spartak (19 Jun 2019)

View of Second Severn Crossing from the orginial Severn Bridge.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Jun 2019)

Some flowers from our garden


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jun 2019)

With a £100 camera...


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> With a £100 camera...
> 
> View attachment 471550


Wow......that’s impressive!


----------



## Phaeton (19 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> With a £100 camera...


Which one?


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jun 2019)

Phaeton said:


> Which one?


Second-hand Sony HX-50. Good for a lazy snapper like me... all on auto.


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2019)

Sunset over the River Swilly.




While driving home from my dance class in horrible torrential rain which seriously restricted visibility, there was brief break in the rain and the clouds lifted revealing a glorious technicolour sunset so I made a short detour to photograph it on my phone. A few minutes later the torrential rain returned...


----------



## Smudge (20 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Second-hand Sony HX-50. Good for a lazy snapper like me... all on auto.



I have the HX-80..... I had no idea they could do macro this well.


----------



## Starchivore (20 Jun 2019)

Salterhebble and Hebble trail today, Halifax


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> I have the HX-80..... I had no idea they could do macro this well.


It can be a bit hit & miss on the focus, but it's well worth playing with, for those 'lucky ones'.


----------



## Smudge (20 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> It can be a bit hit & miss on the focus, but it's well worth playing with, for those 'lucky ones'.



Yes, i really should take it out with me and use it more.
Years ago i had a DSLR, but i never took it out with me due to its size and sold it. Then a few years ago i bought a mirrorless camera and again i rarely use it, because even that is a fair bit bulkier than a compact. Hence then buying the HX-80.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2019)

Smudge said:


> Yes, i really should take it out with me and use it more.
> Years ago i had a DSLR, but i never took it out with me due to its size and sold it. Then a few years ago i bought a mirrorless camera and again i rarely use it, because even that is a fair bit bulkier than a compact. Hence then buying the HX-80.


Exactly - it'll fit in a trouser or jersey pocket. Even then I'd not used mine much for a year or two, favouring the ease of the phone camera, but I realised how much I missed the optical zoom, image stabilisation, macro ability, and quality of proper camera photos when I started using the Sony for flowers and birds extensively. The phone now comes a very distant second.


----------



## Mo1959 (20 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> . The phone now comes a very distant second.


They are always improving though. I’ve just got the Huawei P30 pro and snapped the mtb this morning. Not too shabby.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> View attachment 471685
> 
> They are always improving though. I’ve just got the Huawei P30 pro and snapped the mtb this morning. Not too shabby.


Oh yes, for some shots, even my cheapo Moto G pulls off quite a good job, and if you spend decent money on a phone, even better, but even then, they won't match a 30x optical zoom with specialised photo processing software, and a good image chip.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2019)

The road less travelled....


----------



## Vantage (21 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> They are always improving though. I’ve just got the Huawei P30 pro and snapped the mtb this morning. Not too shabby.



The missus and I upgraded to P20's earlier this year. The cameras have amazed us as to just how good they are.


----------



## Starchivore (21 Jun 2019)

tyred said:


> The road less travelled....



That looks great, where is that?


----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2019)

Starchivore said:


> That looks great, where is that?



It's a bridal path that runs through the Glenveagh National Park in Co. Donegal.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jun 2019)

Northamptonshire at 3000 ft above Brixworth . 





Coming down in a field be Old


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2019)

Craggy Island has nothing on the back roads of South Holderness ...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jun 2019)

I rode out to Plymtree Church near Exeter, having read that it had a fine collection of medieval carved wood bench ends and rood screen. Struth! I can't imagine anywhere outside of a cathedral having a finer collection, and in such a small space. Breathtaking.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

What happened next ?


----------



## Katherine (23 Jun 2019)

biggs682 said:


> What happened next ?
> 
> View attachment 472038


You swore and then inspected the damage.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Jun 2019)

Katherine said:


> You swore and then inspected the damage.



Exactly


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

_The Man In Black_


The Picture Box Gallery 
BullRing
Wakefield


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2019)

craigwend said:


> Craggy Island has nothing on the back roads of South Holderness ...
> View attachment 471924




That’s rude


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _The Man In Black_
> 
> 
> The Picture Box Gallery
> ...




Any one remember the original Man In Black Valentine Dyle If memory serves me correct Is was a program on BBC steam radio.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> That’s rude



So is the _TickleCock_ _Bridge_ in Castleford, that caused an uproar, when the Council wanted to rename it to _Tittle Cott_

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-fight-to-keep-saucy-underpass-name-1-2609745

See towards bottom; http://www.castleford.org/history/cas032.html

https://www.geograph.org.uk/of/ticklecock+bridge


----------



## pawl (23 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> So is the _TickleCock_ _Bridge_ in Castleford, that caused an uproar, when the Council wanted to rename it to _Tittle Cott_
> 
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-fight-to-keep-saucy-underpass-name-1-2609745
> 
> ...




Great sense of humour up in Yorkshire Love lt.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

pawl said:


> That’s rude



And as for the street in Whitby, to the south of swing-bridge, over the Esk/harbour...……….
(cuts a corner from Bridge Street, to Church Street)
I can't use the old name on here

Nowadays it's Grape Lane

In Victorian times, it was reputed to have been one of the haunts of the local _'Ladies of Negotiable Affections'_
It was locally known as '_Grope._.. word that rhymes with the Foreign Secretarys surname; Jeremy Hunt) _Lane'
_

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1593516


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jun 2019)

I saw these on the way to work this morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jun 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2019)

@steveindenmark 

Somehow, this is brought to mind (from 1:40) 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aC4rEWpMumw


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jun 2019)

Haha, the light was getting interesting anyway, then right on cue a couple of ducks came into shot...


----------



## TeeShot (24 Jun 2019)

At the Lymm historic transport festival. It was for sale, I didn’t ask!!


----------



## johnblack (24 Jun 2019)

Snake


----------



## TeeShot (24 Jun 2019)

Castlefield, city centre Manchester


----------



## arnihrolfur (24 Jun 2019)

Something a bit different from your green country


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jun 2019)

Picture of the day? Picture of the year as far as I am concerned according to the Life of Beanz!

Wife lost her 38 year old son last month (May 8th). Last year her second son had been in the hospital 6 straight months with a massive stroke and heart attack. After years of dialysis for both boys, the toll has been taken. the second son is also not expected to live much longer.

She was off the bike for a whole year last year, came back for a few rides over 2 months then her older son passed away in May. Off again for nearly a month and a half but I was able to talk her into getting back on the bike.

Yes, she donated a kidney for her older son back in 2000. Only lasted a year.

So to you, this may just be a pic, but to me, pic of the year. Getting back on the bike after losing a son. I told her cycling was good for the soul.


----------



## furball (25 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Picture of the day? Picture of the year as far as I am concerned according to the Life of Beanz!
> 
> Wife lost her 38 year old son last month (May 8th). Last year her second son had been in the hospital 6 straight months with a massive stroke and heart attack. After years of dialysis for both boys, the toll has been taken. the second son is also not expected to live much longer.
> 
> ...


Just liking this doesn't seem enough.
Presumably you read about Mavis Paterson and her circumstances that led to her recent LEJOG.
Cycling can be such a supportive thing. 
All the best to both of you during these challenging times.


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2019)

Didn't really want to click like due to your wife and yourself's horrendous life experience, but I do like to see that you have encouraged her to stay strong and keep going.


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jun 2019)

Mo1959 said:


> Didn't really want to click like due to your wife and yourself's horrendous life experience, but I do like to see that you have encouraged her to stay strong and keep going.




Thank you!


----------



## MrBeanz (25 Jun 2019)

furball said:


> Just liking this doesn't seem enough.
> Presumably you read about Mavis Paterson and her circumstances that led to her recent LEJOG.
> Cycling can be such a supportive thing.
> All the best to both of you during these challenging times.



Thank you! I did not read Mavis Paterson. Do you have a link or a way I can find it? Thanks!


----------



## Mo1959 (25 Jun 2019)

MrBeanz said:


> Thank you! I did not read Mavis Paterson. Do you have a link or a way I can find it? Thanks!


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-48730994


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jun 2019)

I have just been sent my new cycle jersey. Julemaerkefonden is a Danish organisation that helps children get over all sorts of problems so that they can regain their childhood. I have supported it for years.

Ideal for wearing in UK traffic.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jun 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Haha, the light was getting interesting anyway, then right on cue a couple of ducks came into shot...
> 
> View attachment 472377


Virtually the same spot, the next evening:


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Jun 2019)

A few pics from yesterday's ride. We'll soon be moving away from mid Devon so I'm trying to make the most of the countryside before we do.


----------



## rualexander (25 Jun 2019)




----------



## biggs682 (27 Jun 2019)

Lots of great wildlife pictures last few days .






But I like this one of two male duck's .


----------



## Vantage (27 Jun 2019)

Two reasons why I wouldn't change a thing if I was able to relive my life.
My youngest and this young lady, my eldest. Prom night. 
I've never been more proud


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2019)

I was feeling reflective this morning... let's go through the arched window!


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jun 2019)

A lucky one this morning...


----------



## SteveF (29 Jun 2019)

Grand Harbour Valletta...


----------



## Alembicbassman (29 Jun 2019)

Decided that taking my road bike down trails was not going to make it last very long, so £60 well spent. It was bought as a complete bike, but needed a bit of fettling


----------



## tyred (30 Jun 2019)

Dunmore House gardens.


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jun 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2019)

Circa 13:35, today

Part of the Trans-Pennine Trail (I think??)
Along the top-path (bridleway) of 'Half Moon'
Kirkthorpe






Further back (north-west) behind me; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5831404


If you look at the map, below the picture, you tell why it's called _'Half-Moon'_
It was the River Calder, cut off when the railway embankment was created, with the river realignen


----------



## Alembicbassman (30 Jun 2019)

SteveF said:


> Grand Harbour Valletta...
> 
> View attachment 473047



My uncle was there during the siege manning an anti aircraft gun shooting at the Luftwaffe.


----------



## MrBeanz (30 Jun 2019)

Just enjoying the ride with Gina today.


----------



## TeeShot (1 Jul 2019)

Coming down off the Great Orme


----------



## biggs682 (2 Jul 2019)

First serving of home grown purple sprouting , part of last night's tea .


----------



## Denis99 (2 Jul 2019)

One man and his dog.


----------



## pawl (2 Jul 2019)

steveindenmark said:


> View attachment 472502






I don’t normally like really garish cycling tops,.I do like the colour combination of that top.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jul 2019)

A boat or two and a Topsham sunset...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2019)

*"All Aboard!"*

'Charlottes Ice Cream
Whitley 





*
*
http://www.charlottesjerseyicecream.co.uk/

Map below, image; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5259820


----------



## oldfatboy (4 Jul 2019)

These were beside the road as I rode by


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2019)

Another evening, another Topsham sunset...


----------



## biggs682 (5 Jul 2019)

Cheese and beetroot door steps


----------



## Mrs M (5 Jul 2019)

Taken on today’s ride, a view of Aberdeen city and out to sea.


----------



## newts (5 Jul 2019)

Quick trip to the Lighter for a Friday afternoon pint.
Some of the boats in the background have turned around with the rising tide in one of the pictures posted above :-)


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2019)

Sorry, but another crazy Topsham sunset.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jul 2019)

newts said:


> View attachment 474088
> 
> Quick trip to the Lighter for a Friday afternoon pint.
> Some of the boats in the background have turned around with the rising tide in one of the pictures posted above :-)


You should have hung around... see above


----------



## MrBeanz (6 Jul 2019)

A rose opening up on my Dad's rose bush who passed away 11 months ago. Moms said the bushes haven't produced roses in years. I started caring for them then they started really popping out quite a few flowers. 


If anybody wants to know the setting I used. Full manual. 50 mm fixed primed lens, f stop 2.8, shutter speed 1/160 of a second, ISO 100. I used the 2.8 so the depth of field would be more shallow capturing the bokeh (making the background blurry). I was able to use an ISO of 100 because the fixed lens allows higher aperture settings resulting in the ability to shoot with lower light situations without using a flash. OKAY, I know none of you really care!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

SteveF said:


> Grand Harbour Valletta...
> 
> View attachment 473047


Was there in October
First time I'd been, I'm not really one for (foreign) holidays, give me_ a wet week in Whitby_ anytime!!
But, as it was wifes 50th, out 20th wedding anniversary & my birthday the same week, I couldn't say no; safely, or easily!!

We did a Grand Harbour cruise, & a 'round the island' too!
(we stayed up the coast, at Qawra(?)

We did go into one of the museums & saw the remaining Swordfish
I knew of the blockade, but it was interesting to see the full story (of the losses)







Camina Is;and???



Would we go again?
NO

Best part for me was last 30 min of flight. over Peak District, Wakefield & Leeds
Even flew over where I work!


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not really one for (foreign) holidays, give me_ a wet week in Whitby_ anytime!!
> 
> 
> !




Interesting point. Can i ask why?
Not arguing, genuine question, and am assuming nothing about you.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

@Blue Hills 

Sure!
I just have no real interest
*1978 - or 1979*; I went to Gran Canaria, when I was 14

*1997 *Next was honeymoon, USA/Canada; NYC, Boston, Montreal, Ottowa, Toronto, Niagara-on-the-Lake, Washington DC, Philadephia
(I'd consider Toronto & Washington again)

*2012* Florida (both wife & myself disliked the place, daughter enjoyed

*2018* Malta


*1994*(?) I did go to France, but only for the day (Graham Baxter Sporting Tours) to see Paris-Roubaix
I know it was 1994, when g/f (wife) & I went to Holland for a long weekend in car, & camped (I know, when, by the car we had)

SWMBO thinks it's because I don't like flying, but the best flight I've ever had was in a 4-seater, at 2,000 feet over the Yorkshire Dales (taking off at Sherburn-in-Elmet)

Simply not bothered
Wife accepts that (most of time) & goes, with daughter
She knows I'd not sit at the side of a pool/on beach, & would constantly be on edge waiting to come home


----------



## newts (6 Jul 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> You should have hung around... see above


If i'd hung around in the pub till sunset, I would have consumed far too much beer!
It's about 25 minutes from me, just enough time for a spin, pint & back before Mrs Newts got home from work.
There are few better places in the South West than Topshum at sunset :-)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Interesting point. Can i ask why?
> Not arguing, genuine question, and am assuming nothing about you.


I ought to have added, it's not a touch of xenophobia, either


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I ought to have added, it's not a touch of xenophobia, either


I didn't think it was for a second.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> I didn't think it was for a second.


No worries
I even work with 2 Lancastrians, & get on with them

That's hard for a Yorkshireman to admit to!!


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

Well as a lancastrian i welcome yet further proof of your open mind


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

newts said:


> It's about 25 minutes from me, just enough time for a spin, pint & back before Mrs Newts got home from work.
> )


And would never know you'd sneaked out?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Well as a lancastrian i welcome yet further proof of your open mind


One from Burnley, & the other from Colne


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

ah well I would complete the triangle then - not Bermudan even for a Yorkshireman.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2019)

My wee “thinking place”


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

ok, confession time mrs m - what were you thinking when there?

it is defnitely a wonderful spot.

Where exactly?

Apologies for the grilling.


----------



## Vantage (6 Jul 2019)

Haven't been on this trail for over 15 years and figured it can't be that bad...






A little further on, my legs gave up on me, my energy wained and I discovered just how crap I'd become with my bike handling skills 
The majority of the trail was walked and I breathed a sigh of relief when the service road came into view 
Tara had way more fun than me.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 474223
> My wee “thinking place”


Can they make it ashore?
Are they coming for me to disturb my peace?
No, they just had a wee look and carried on, phew


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> Haven't been on this trail for over 15 years and figured it can't be that bad...
> 
> View attachment 474224
> 
> ...


Is that why the dog (Tara?) appears to be praying?


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2019)

Vantage said:


> Haven't been on this trail for over 15 years and figured it can't be that bad...
> 
> View attachment 474224
> 
> ...


You got a stunning bike and a lovely wee dog 
No worries


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Jul 2019)

A self portrait, and a brace of Brompton bicycles


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Jul 2019)

Mrs M said:


> Can they make it ashore?
> Are they coming for me to disturb my peace?
> No, they just had a wee look and carried on, phew


interesting, but, nah, you've had more interesting thoughts than that while sat there.

I'd bet my house, or at least one of my many bikes, on it.


----------



## Mrs M (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> interesting, but, nah, you've had more interesting thoughts than that while sat there.
> 
> I'd bet my house, or at least one of my many bikes, on it.


You know me!


----------



## geocycle (6 Jul 2019)

One of the most interesting cafes in the NW. Curiosity Corner, Heysham near Morecambe, is not well named but is a gem for its food. Sandwiches are great but the cakes are extraordinary. Where else can you get chocolate, liquorice and beetroot cake or orange and almond slice with a blackcurrant dressing? It also has a 50s R and B vibe. None of the above would normally attract me but it just works!


----------



## newts (6 Jul 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> And would never know you'd sneaked out?


It's our little secret, our daughter was with me, had to bribe her with cider before riding back. Next Friday we'll go to the Turf locks (opposite side of the estuary), the beers better & cheaper


----------



## Zipp2001 (7 Jul 2019)

That was a nice ride, now time to relax.


----------



## tom73 (7 Jul 2019)

Made a new friend


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2019)

If only I could paint...


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2019)

tom73 said:


> Made a new friend
> 
> View attachment 474323


Careful. A horse tried to eat my Carradice saddlebag once when I left my bike unattended up against a hedge.


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2019)

Mt. Errigal


----------



## craigwend (7 Jul 2019)

The shadow ...


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Jul 2019)

craigwend said:


> The shadow ...



Well spotted craigwend, so many people seem not to notice shadows! 


View media item 10858


----------



## rualexander (8 Jul 2019)

Couple of nice 'Moggies' in Moffat today, think there was a rally/meet on locally.


----------



## tom73 (9 Jul 2019)

Day one of 3 beer, fun, free food samples , plenty of freebies (inc odd bit of cycling stuff) and get up close with the best British farming as to offer.
Plenty to do and see what ever the weather.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

*Fished Out*
Lifted out of the River Calder, under what is simply known as 'Calder Bridge'
This bridge carried the 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway', over the river & was built circa 1850


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217807504331588&set=a.10217321221374818&type=3&theater



From under this one, same side of the banking as the photograph was taken; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5702097


----------



## stoatsngroats (9 Jul 2019)

A short evening ride, what a glorious evening!


----------



## Zipp2001 (11 Jul 2019)

Special Delivery from London.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jul 2019)

Earlier this afternoon
_
NewLands Park_
(part of the NewLands Estate)
I was just pottering about, having ridden up the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal towpath/Birkwood Lock access road, then up Foxholes Lane, to Lee Brigg
Then past Altofts Lodge Farm, towards the woods











I'm approximately, where the base of the 'R' is for Normanton, in the map below the photograph (I'm looking North)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091017


https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Newland-Estate.html


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Jul 2019)

Reward


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jul 2019)

A lucky one from Bristol Botanic Garden (well worth a visit!)


----------



## Zipp2001 (13 Jul 2019)




----------



## the_craig (13 Jul 2019)

My road got blocked today by the farmer and his dug herding his sheep.

His sheepdug earned his crust keeping the sheps in check.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2019)

Today's fruit harvesting


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jul 2019)

This was my other lucky one (thanks to modern camera technology) from Bristol Botanic Garden:


----------



## Denis99 (14 Jul 2019)

Walk in Afan Forest this afternoon.


----------



## tom73 (14 Jul 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> This was my other lucky one (thanks to modern camera technology) from Bristol Botanic Garden:
> 
> View attachment 475443



Great pic they are a thing of beauty and truly amazing they have the highest kill rate of any animal. They fly towards the space the pray will fly to they don't chase them. Only other animal that can do that is us. Eg run towards where a football will be.


----------



## geocycle (14 Jul 2019)

A traditional approach to the Yorkshire Dales.


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jul 2019)

The Sound of Mull and Ben Hiant and above the mirror the village of Kilchoan with the hills of Rum in the distance today.


----------



## tom73 (14 Jul 2019)

Not every day you are allowed to ride past an elephant. 
Let's ride event's rock


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jul 2019)

Found this fella in the garden last night after going out to see what the dog was het up about


----------



## tom73 (15 Jul 2019)

Freshly cut not quite show blooms but they still smell as sweet.


----------



## Leaway2 (15 Jul 2019)

uphillstruggler said:


> Reward
> View attachment 475161
> View attachment 475162


Blood doping .


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jul 2019)

Leaway2 said:


> Blood doping .



I doubt they'd be interested unless they want to help increase my leisurely pace


----------



## the_craig (15 Jul 2019)

My big yin completed her first ascent of Tinto hill.

Great going for a 6 year old.


----------



## simon.r (16 Jul 2019)

Part of a solar farm taken from a fairly new ‘greenway’ in South Notts:


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 Jul 2019)

Turning rejected urn boxes into custom banks.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2019)

Ardnamurchan with MV Clansman coming in from Coll and Tiree.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2019)

Distant Glengorm Castle, Isle of Mull. Isle of Coll and Cairns of Coll to the left of main island today.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Jul 2019)

Cairns of Coll are on the right of the main Isle of Coll not the left as I put earlier.


----------



## tom73 (21 Jul 2019)

Came back from the early morning ride out to find this beauty and boarder full of bee's.


----------



## geocycle (21 Jul 2019)

Grey clouds, wild landscapes. Border country between the red and white roses.


----------



## newts (21 Jul 2019)

The Quay & Rope Ferry, Exeter this evening & as it was c1908


----------



## Spartak (24 Jul 2019)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jul 2019)

I thought these came out quite nicely from my ride this morning:


----------



## Denis99 (24 Jul 2019)

Evening walk along Aberavon beach.


----------



## Denis99 (25 Jul 2019)

Interesting piece of street art, given the recent banksy in Port Talbot.

I like it, good sense of humour.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2019)

Lavender and a swallowtail butterfly... it was worth getting stung by something as I took this. South east France, BTW, not Topsham.


----------



## Spartak (25 Jul 2019)

Hermeville, Normandy.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Selby Canal
As seen, from the A63 (now Selby By-Pass) William Jessop Bridge

Not much use, & only 2 Locks on it, hence the weed (not much 'current')
Southern end; River Aire
Northern end; River Ouse (in Selby)

6 miles long









The bridge; https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132536-brayton-bridge-brayton#.XTrZo3dFzIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3643450

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selby_Canal
https://canalrivertrust.org.uk/enjoy-the-waterways/canal-and-river-network/selby-canal


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Jul 2019)

My ride the other day. I bring along a camera and tripod and try to capture the simple beauty of a bicycle ride.


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## Spartak (28 Jul 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2019)

Spotted on today's bike ride at Laval d'Aix:


----------



## booze and cake (29 Jul 2019)

Not from today but I've been camping near Pembroke for a few days, and wifi and computers were far, far away, so here's a few days worth of 'my pic of the day', better late than never. 

I think this is Burnet moth. I know @furball has helped me identify butterflies and moths in the past, was wondering if they or @briantrumpet or anyone else can confirm?




Some lovely views, and pretty quiet and stunning sand beaches around there.








Standing on the edge of the world........well the edge of Wales.




And here's the magical St Govan's chapel. Built in the 14th century it was built in a fissure in the rock once occupied by the hermit, St Gofan/Govan in Welsh/English, who settled there after successfully using the remote location to hide from pirates some time around 500AD. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Govan


----------



## furball (30 Jul 2019)

Pretty sure that is a Burnet moth. It tends to be associated with ragwort.


----------



## tom73 (30 Jul 2019)

+1 for Burnet moth


----------



## booze and cake (30 Jul 2019)

Thanks folks


----------



## Spartak (31 Jul 2019)

Sunset last night at Le Touquet, France.


----------



## mudsticks (31 Jul 2019)

Sunflowers, grown as a soil conditioning green manure. 

But doesn't half make me hanker after some flakey milk chocolate..


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2019)

A standard tourist pic of Tobermory looking south. Normally I would miss out the barriers and some rooftops but had to get the bike in so the whole effect is a bit messy. I wish somebody would chop that intruding branch as well.


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2019)

Yesterday lots of Painted Lady and Red Admiral butterflies which migrate from the Mediterranean. Could not get a decent Red Admiral pic but here is s Painted Lady having a rest.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2019)

booze and cake said:


> Thanks folks


I've no idea of their names, or of the birds I photograph. I just like taking pretty photos


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2019)

I'm afraid to say that we drove up the Col de Rousset, as we wanted to go for a walk from there. But my cycling friend Andy is pointing at my house


----------



## Spartak (31 Jul 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 477822
> 
> 
> Sunset last night at Le Touquet, France.



Better weather tonight.......


----------



## Shut Up Legs (31 Jul 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm afraid to say that we drove up the Col de Rousset, as we wanted to go for a walk from there. But my cycling friend Andy is pointing at my house
> 
> View attachment 477867


I miss the French Alps  A lot of the views over there, even from the chalet I stayed at near St-Jean-de-Maurienne, were like that.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I miss the French Alps  A lot of the views over there, even from the chalet I stayed at near St-Jean-de-Maurienne, were like that.


It's the stuff of dreams. You'll be back, I'm sure


----------



## Shut Up Legs (1 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> It's the stuff of dreams. You'll be back, I'm sure


I plan to. No thanks to _le rhume et le mal de gorge_, I did nowhere near as much cycling there as planned, so I have unfinished business.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> I plan to. No thanks to _le rhume et le mal de gorge_, I did nowhere near as much cycling there as planned, so I have unfinished business.


Pretty much a metaphor for life... but at least it's good to have something to aim for...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2019)

The goal of my longest ride since my concussion last October: the col de la Bataille near Léoncel on the Vercors plateau. 85 miles done in the day, and 7500ft of climbing. So far, the brain hasn't protested. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Aug 2019)

Public Bridleway & 'Wakefield Wheel'
From Station Road, to Altofts Hall Road
Altofts



An almost (to me anyway) colour infra-red
It just seems to seep colour






Can't find any pictures of it, but this tree would be approximately where the 'A' of 'Altofts' is, on the little OS map
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1405344

I was stood here, on the bridleway, just south of the (shown) beck/stream


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2019)

"I can (almost) see my house", from the other side... somewhere in them thar hills. The view at the top of this morning's walk.


----------



## craigwend (3 Aug 2019)




----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Aug 2019)

The Albert memorial, today, during the Prudential London Freecycle.


----------



## rualexander (4 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> The goal of my longest ride since my concussion last October: the col de la Bataille near Léoncel on the Vercors plateau. 85 miles done in the day, and 7500ft of climbing. So far, the brain hasn't protested. Fingers crossed...
> 
> View attachment 478293



There's a nice track runs off to the right on the treeline on that sloping hillside.
We had to venture down it when there a few years ago and the road was closed just beyond where your photo was taken.
The track eventually brings you back to the road a few miles further round.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2019)

rualexander said:


> There's a nice track runs off to the right on the treeline on that sloping hillside.
> We had to venture down it when there a few years ago and the road was closed just beyond where your photo was taken.
> The track eventually brings you back to the road a few miles further round.


Indeed - there are some amazing tracks and paths around here - if I had a mountain bike I'd probably be exploring the tracks around here, and I ought to do more walking... but the roads ain't bad either.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2019)

Public Bridleway
Goosehill Lane (Warmfield) to Warmfield Lane (Kirkthorpe)










Closer to the northern end; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4481843
The 'PB' follows the hedge-row, halfway up the hill (on left); https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/356334


----------



## tyred (4 Aug 2019)

Overlooking Mulroy Bay


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Aug 2019)

Actually yesterday’s, but I ran out of time to post!


----------



## Vantage (5 Aug 2019)

First night ride in a looooooong time.


----------



## geocycle (5 Aug 2019)

Had a lot of rain in the Dales so went waterfall spotting. First is Catrigg Falls, second Stainforth Foss. Both in Ribblesdale. Catrigg is a mile up a hill from Stainforth and relatively little visited.


----------



## TeeShot (5 Aug 2019)

Delamere Forest


----------



## oldwheels (6 Aug 2019)

Not so many Red Admirals among the thousands of Painted Ladies but I eventually got this one on my phone.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2019)

I thought all the lavender here had been harvested so last night's sighting was a bonus...


----------



## Shut Up Legs (7 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> I thought all the lavender here had been harvested so last night's sighting was a bonus...
> 
> View attachment 478894


That reminds me of my 2017 cycling trip to France. The tour group I was in stayed at a hotel near Bedoin, and the day before we rode up Mont Ventoux, we rode through the Gorge de la Nesque, and passed a lavender field much like that one on the way back to the hotel.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2019)

One day this road's going to slide off the mountain...


----------



## Andy_R (7 Aug 2019)

The village of Kandersteg in the Canton of Bern, seen from the cable car station at Oeschinensee






The glacial lake of Oeschinensee and some 45 or so Explorer Scouts from County Durham


----------



## Shut Up Legs (8 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> One day this road's going to slide off the mountain...
> 
> View attachment 479095


That was my thought during several of my recent French Alps rides. Some of the roads are in pretty precarious locations.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> That was my thought during several of my recent French Alps rides. Some of the roads are in pretty precarious locations.


Indeed they are, and though some of them serve tiny populations, they do a brilliant job of keeping them open, most of the time. When they do have to close them for repair work, sometimes the diversions are extremely long. Goodness knows what they do when there is a major problem with a single dead-end road serving a remote village!


----------



## tom73 (8 Aug 2019)

The garden nectar bar was hard at work this morning. Full of lovely customers


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Aug 2019)

Military trainee pilot getting his low flying practise in today:


----------



## Heltor Chasca (8 Aug 2019)

You know not to leave wet cycling shoes in the tent. Now look!


----------



## tom73 (8 Aug 2019)

Should wipe off if not do same more and be the only one with a patterned ground sheet. Once word gets round everyone will want one


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2019)

Another butterfly from my evening stroll:


----------



## mickle (10 Aug 2019)




----------



## tom73 (10 Aug 2019)

Came home from a day out by the sea to find we had a visitor. After a few go's they finally left


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2019)

The same buddleia bush, but a beetle, rather than a butterfly, this time. A 'rose chafer' beetle, apparently.


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Aug 2019)




----------



## Spartak (11 Aug 2019)

Nice walk around the National Trust grounds at Dyrham Park....


----------



## Grant Fondo (11 Aug 2019)

New bike day! Bell and relectors off, old 105 pedals on...time for a blat i feel. Hope the headset suspension thingy works, time to find out.


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2019)

Glenveagh National Park - the best time to go is later on in the evening when the bus service has stopped and everyone has gone home and I can experience peace and tranquillity


----------



## oldwheels (12 Aug 2019)

On Sustrans route 78 above Kentallen. The road from Corran ferry to Ardnamurchan and the Mull ferry at Lochaline runs down the other side of Loch Linnhe. This side is Duror to South Ballachulish. Bit of a curates egg. I prefer the southern section from North Connel.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Aug 2019)

My ride home was enriched by sharing the road with this 1945 9ltr Morris yesterday evening


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Aug 2019)

Another car related one. A prototype of the new Land Rover Defender caught out on test at Llanwddyn yesterday:





Although you get the general gist of what it'll look like when launched, I notice that the bonnet, roof and rear quarter panels are dummies. There is also something being hidden behind the industrial grilles on the front bumper


----------



## Mrs M (14 Aug 2019)

Selfish Parker has been across our driveway for at least an hour! 
Quite annoying as there’s plenty of parking around here.
Could have parked anywhere but chose across our driveway, selfish entitled “person”


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 480046
> Selfish Parker has been across our driveway for at least an hour!
> Quite annoying as there’s plenty of parking around here.
> Could have parked anywhere but chose across our driveway, selfish entitled “person”



I don't know if it's the same in Scotland, but down here in England you can ring plod and they'll come and tow the car away if it's parked across a dropped kerb and preventing you leaving...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Aug 2019)

_"Waves on t'Cut"_
Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Between Kings Road Lock (bottom of Foxholes Lane) & BIrkwood Lock
Altofts






It was a heck of a headwind riding to work along here , yesterday dinnertime (circa 12:30)
(using towpath, as my usual road, has a full closure for water main repairs)

What 'towpath' looks like at this point
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4908728


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2019)

Errigal Mountain


----------



## Olikana (16 Aug 2019)

Thank you for your photos. They are wonderful. I like photos with old bikes. For some reason I remember my childhood.


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Aug 2019)

Tyke has been learning about bicycle maintenance. 

This is what counts as domestic bliss in our house


----------



## Mrs M (17 Aug 2019)

ChrisEyles said:


> Tyke has been learning about bicycle maintenance.
> 
> This is what counts as domestic bliss in our house
> 
> ...


That’s one happy boy!


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> That’s one happy boy!



He is a lovely lad. Multi-talented too, as well as bicycle maintenance he helps with cooking too!


----------



## midlife (17 Aug 2019)

Takes me back to when I had a pet rat, named 'Ming', very friendly


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2019)

Another nine days left here... but I can console myself with the fact I'll be back in November, January, February, March, June, and August... unless all travel to foreign lands is banned by then...


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Aug 2019)

No Topsham sunsets from me for at least a week, but this'll do in the meantime... just outside my front door tonight...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2019)

_Honda CT90_(??)

Tesco SuperStore
Quinton 
Birmingham
Sunday 18th August 2019












I suggest a 'CT 90', as it looks like this
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honda_CT90


----------



## Smudge (21 Aug 2019)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 480046
> Selfish Parker has been across our driveway for at least an hour!
> Quite annoying as there’s plenty of parking around here.
> Could have parked anywhere but chose across our driveway, selfish entitled “person”



That is seriously taking the piss.... I hope you had the opportunity to vent your spleen.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2019)

A cloud 'waterfall' at Col de Menée: it was a slightly weird experience riding through it to get to the tunnel through to the other side of the col, and on the other side everything was in complete murk.


----------



## Mrs M (22 Aug 2019)

Beautiful butterfly in the garden today, very colour coordinated with the lavender


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2019)

I'll take it as 'Picture Of The Day', as I saw it outside the same house again, this afternoon
(taken Wed 30th January 2019)

I just hope the 'Three Little Pigs' weren't helping the work along!?!

Lime Pit Lane
Stanley
(Wakefield)


----------



## guitarpete247 (22 Aug 2019)

It was a bit warm today


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2019)

guitarpete247 said:


> View attachment 481279
> 
> It was a bit warm today


Haven't been there for a while. Nice.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll take it as 'Picture Of The Day', as I saw it outside the same house again, this afternoon
> (taken Wed 30th January 2019)
> 
> I just hope the 'Three Little Pigs' weren't helping the work along!?!
> ...


There's a van locally painted up as The Mystery Machine. Saw it on my latest ride but couldn't get a pic. Will have to keep an eye out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> There's a van locally painted up as The Mystery Machine. Saw it on my latest ride but couldn't get a pic. Will have to keep an eye out.


There is, or was....., a VW (LT31??) painted the same way, around Wakefield

Market Street
Wakefield










That's quite apart from the T5, that's got an entire RS4 4x4 running gear (the 4.2 V8), & annihilates Evo's on the drag-strip!!


Plus, this belongs to my Barbers husband, as part of his Limo hire company
Dawns car must have being serviced that day







It sometimes features on local Police tweets/social medias

View: https://twitter.com/wypdogs/status/489499211659243520?fbclid=IwAR2MFdwFiAtjYJhHiLmugJF-lhvvnHn5DVGYh3XoGYab4HkqB5O_oC_VF-s


----------



## Denis99 (23 Aug 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2019)

It doesn't matter how many times I ride along the Combe Laval Road... it's still absolutely amazing. Why it's not rammed with cyclists all summer, I'll never quite understand. It's one of the wonders of the world. Pictures never really do it justice.


----------



## Vertego (24 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> It doesn't matter how many times I ride along the Combe Laval Road... it's still absolutely amazing. Why it's not rammed with cyclists all summer, I'll never quite understand. It's one of the wonders of the world. Pictures never really do it justice.
> 
> View attachment 481417


Brian,

That really does look a spectacular ride. It's a real shame that we couldn't fit it in last year!


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2019)

Vertego said:


> Brian,
> 
> That really does look a spectacular ride. It's a real shame that we couldn't fit it in last year!


It's out of this world. It's best to ride it top to bottom if you can, as the craziness just gets better and better. It feels a bit safer now that they've raised the height of the wall in a few places! The photos still don't do it justice. BTW, I've got a Facebook Page where I put all my French riding stuff, if it interests you: https://www.facebook.com/unanglaisendiois/


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Aug 2019)

Note to self: visit Vercors region when the Alps get "old".


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Note to self: visit Vercors region when the Alps get "old".


Do it sooner rather than later! But I'd probably not want to stay on Vercors itself, as the weather can be 'interesting', even in the summer: you need to pick your days carefully. There are several 'must ride' roads: Col de Rousset, Gorges de la Borne, Route de Presles, les Gorges du Nan, le Canyon des Ecouges, Col de la Bataille... all quite breathtaking. And if you're into WW2 history, the place is awash with it. Stunningly beautiful, and also moving.


----------



## Denis99 (25 Aug 2019)

Sun out in the garden


----------



## oldwheels (25 Aug 2019)

A cruise ship anchored in the middle of the Sound of Mull. Strange place to anchor. Hope one of the bulk gravel carriers does not come up as they are constrained by draft and would not even notice the bump. The other boat is the ferry from Castlebay heading for Oban. Ben Hiant and the entrance to Loch Sunart behind on the right.


----------



## tom73 (25 Aug 2019)




----------



## tom73 (26 Aug 2019)

Bank holiday day out in Blackpool not complete without a trip from one end of the line all the to other and back on a vintage tram.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2019)

One of the slightly bonkers tunnels in the Gorges des Gâts yesterday - you can just see my bike for scale.


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2019)

Just been out for a ride and I don't know how, why , what or when this picture was taken !


----------



## Vantage (27 Aug 2019)

Pam took this just after Tara the mutt chased Molly the mutt straight through the muck and splatting me with it. 
Friggin mutts!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2019)

You could get into_ Quite A Pickle_, at this junction







Taken Monday 26th (@ 16:50), as the northbound A38, was closed due a RTC

Previous sign; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4564681


----------



## Shadow (27 Aug 2019)

A delphinium in the front yard.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2019)

Last 'insane road' photo for now... heading back to Devon today 

This is the Gorges de la Bourne - a 'must ride' road, if you're ever near.


----------



## booze and cake (28 Aug 2019)

Bumble bee takes flight from a teasel


----------



## Shearwater Missile (28 Aug 2019)

This sunflower is a rogue one which has grown in a tub containing a Photinia (Red Robin). How the seed got there is a guess but probably dropped by a bird. When the seedling started we had`nt a clue what it was so just let it grow.


----------



## Levo-Lon (29 Aug 2019)

Pond i made at work 15 month ago seems to be happy.. 

10 fish i introduced in May 18 have done well..


----------



## hoopdriver (29 Aug 2019)

Morning traffic on my ride. Funnily enough these dozens of dogs were far better behaved and controlled than many of those I encounter being walked along the seafront promenade in ones or twos on (or off) leads. This pack of hounds was no bother at all, merely picturesque.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Aug 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 482409
> 
> 
> Morning traffic on my ride. Funnily enough these dozens of dogs were far better behaved and controlled than many of those I encounter being walked along the seafront promenade in ones or twos on (or off) leads. This pack of hounds was no bother at all, merely picturesque.


What a lovely photo and scene. Certainly something you don`t see every day.


----------



## hoopdriver (29 Aug 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> What a lovely photo and scene. Certainly something you don`t see every day.


Yes indeed. And there I was with my camera already set up! A lovely start to the day. I am glad you like the photo.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Aug 2019)

You know when you wished you had your camera with you but hav`nt ? That happened to me today at Dunwich Heath. We`d had a walk with camera, took a few photos and then had lunch and went back to the car. Then it was time for an ice cream so I left the camera in the car. Had ice cream and had another walk. What was that noise in the sky ? Two Stealth bombers and three support fighters but no blinking camera, ahhhhh ! Went back to the car and within about 15 mins the Stealths came back. Boy, you hav`nt seen anybody get out of a car and get the camera out of the boot so quickly in you life !


----------



## Mrs M (29 Aug 2019)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 482409
> 
> 
> Morning traffic on my ride. Funnily enough these dozens of dogs were far better behaved and controlled than many of those I encounter being walked along the seafront promenade in ones or twos on (or off) leads. This pack of hounds was no bother at all, merely picturesque.


Fine looking horse.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Aug 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Last 'insane road' photo for now... heading back to Devon today
> 
> This is the Gorges de la Bourne - a 'must ride' road, if you're ever near.
> 
> View attachment 482209


That really is a beautiful part of France. That's what I like (and find frustrating) about France: so many gorgeous routes, but so little time for me to visit them all.


----------



## tom73 (29 Aug 2019)

Afternoon walk round Bakewell. View from the old pack horse way often quite and forgotten part of the river. 
Just down the road from site of Arkwright's 4th mill. Now the site of Thornbridge Brewery


----------



## biggs682 (30 Aug 2019)

I was trying to get the sunrise this morning but I couldn't get to the right place


----------



## hoopdriver (30 Aug 2019)

I know that feeling oh so well....


----------



## ChrisEyles (30 Aug 2019)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> That really is a beautiful part of France. That's what I like (and find frustrating) about France: so many gorgeous routes, but so little time for me to visit them all.


I did 1300 miles there this summer, and barely scratched the surface of all the possible routes from home. If I had a car over there, the options would be mind boggling.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2019)

I'm actually back in Topsham for one night, though this could be Côtes de Rhône...


----------



## Katherine (30 Aug 2019)

The Bridgewater Canal in Worsley is orange from the iron ore leaking from the underground canals.


----------



## Goldy (30 Aug 2019)

The river Idle viewed from the Chesterfield canal



uh


----------



## Zanelad (30 Aug 2019)

Shearwater Missile said:


> You know when you wished you had your camera with you but hav`nt ? That happened to me today at Dunwich Heath. We`d had a walk with camera, took a few photos and then had lunch and went back to the car. Then it was time for an ice cream so I left the camera in the car. Had ice cream and had another walk. What was that noise in the sky ? Two Stealth bombers and three support fighters but no blinking camera, ahhhhh ! Went back to the car and within about 15 mins the Stealths came back. Boy, you hav`nt seen anybody get out of a car and get the camera out of the boot so quickly in you life !
> 
> View attachment 482544
> View attachment 482545



Makes me wonder if they're that stealthy why do the need an escort........


----------



## Shearwater Missile (30 Aug 2019)

Zanelad said:


> Makes me wonder if they're that stealthy why do the need an escort........


We could see them coming a mile off so I am sure anyone else could. As a plane they were quite boring to look at. Now if that had been a real plane and not just a flying wing ..............


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2019)

Today's plum crumble


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2019)

I'm in West Wales for the week, and this is my slightly surreal bedroom view:


----------



## tom73 (31 Aug 2019)

Bike ride finished early so off to York for the day. Sat and had my sandwich watching this. 
A few anti Brexit protesters watched and marvelled at it wonder if they spotted it's not a continual carousel but a full on British Galloper ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

Katherine said:


> The Bridgewater Canal in Worsley is orange from the iron ore leaking from the underground canals.
> 
> View attachment 482588


Am I correct in thinking (remembering) that there's a point where the two waters meet, & it's an almost delineated border between 'normal' canal water, & the ochre colouration?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

_The Merchants House_ (formerly 'Saracens Head')
Kings Norton
Birmingham

Was there yesterday, taking items to daughters house
No!!, not wedding guests, that was sheer co-incidence that it was taking place, when I went to photograph this building, & the Grammar School

Saturday 31st August

















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3360357
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/267044

There's also the old Grammar School, about 100 yards away, which is of a similar age

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101343450-the-saracens-head-kings-norton-ward#.XWt3t3dFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

I'd seen it before, on almost every recent trip to Birmingham, to take items to daughters new house, but not been in a position to pull up for a few minutes
Thankfully yesterday, there was couple of spaces_

'Iron Maidens'_
Pershore Road
Stirchley
Birmingham

Saturday 31st August


----------



## Katherine (1 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Am I correct in thinking (remembering) that there's a point where the two waters meet, & it's an almost delineated border between 'normal' canal water, & the ochre colouration?


No, the canal is most orange in Worsley village where the underground canals start at The Delph. The water of the canal gradually gets less orange in both directions as you get further away. A few years ago, a filter system was put in to clean the water and it has been hardly orange at all for a while. However, recently there has been a big project to dredge The Delph and create a new public viewing area which has churned up the iron in the silt, so the water has got a lot more orange again.






This photo was taken from the road bridge looking at The Delph. There are two entrances (closed) set into the rock either side of the new sculpture.





This photo is taken from the road bridge over the main canal looking towards the bridge where the other photo was taken and the junction of The Delph and the canal.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Sep 2019)

@Katherine 

Thankyou


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2019)

My bit of cycle art


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Sep 2019)

I'm not sure what the Welsh for 'bee' is, but here's a Welsh bee anyway...


----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2019)

Somewhere over the rainbow...


----------



## tom73 (1 Sep 2019)

Day out reliving childhood Skegness holidays. Turned out they had an arts festival on. Fun watching folk freak out being followed by these. 






Then one show turned out to be bicycle boy. 24 hours to clear out grandad bike shop. But turned into childhood memories and joy of cycling and fighting evil count carburetor. 






Few hours later by chance this beauty went low over my head. No photo I just savoured the moment. Did get a pic as it banked to go over the beach. Turned out it was going to be the Dakota but at the last minute it developed a fault. What better than flying in a Lincolnshire sky it’s historic home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (1 Sep 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> *I'm not sure what the Welsh for 'bee' is,* but here's a Welsh bee anyway...
> 
> View attachment 483020


It's gwenynen according to my Welsh dictionary.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2019)

_Man On The Moon_
Redditch Road
West Heath
BIrmingham

'Bank Holiday' Monday (26th August)








Renaming pubs, it seems, is nothing new
This one was renamed in July 1969!!
Previously it was the_ 'Man* In *The Moon'_

However, in honour of the Lunar landings

Nice Burgers too!!

_



_


----------



## dickyknees (2 Sep 2019)

End of the runway today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Man On The Moon_
> Redditch Road
> West Heath
> BIrmingham
> ...



With hindsight, after re-reading that, they could have named it _'The Merckx_', or similar, as July 1969, also saw Eddys first Tour de France win


----------



## tyred (3 Sep 2019)

I found the traffic terrible today. Something needs to be done. We need a bypass....


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2019)

A slightly random trip to Llandrindod Wells today, so had to pay a visit to the National Cycle Collection. Obviously surviving on a shoestring, but well worth a visit. Also randomly, an old solid silver 30-mile TT trophy from Exeter Wheelers in 1939.


----------



## mudsticks (4 Sep 2019)

More disgustingly fine weather on the Pyrenean high route.. Just rocks and sky and water, vultures, and izzard. 

. Not ideal cycling country, but fun if you enjoy a bit of scrambling


----------



## Goldy (4 Sep 2019)

I'm heading the right way


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Sep 2019)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 483417
> 
> 
> More disgustingly fine weather on the Pyrenean high route.. Just rocks and sky and water, vultures, and izzard.
> ...


Which lake is it? I spent a month in the Haute Pyrénées last year, and thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## mudsticks (6 Sep 2019)

Shut Up Legs said:


> Which lake is it? I spent a month in the Haute Pyrénées last year, and thoroughly enjoyed it.



Tbh I've forgotten. 

So many beautiful lakes, over the last twelve days or so, mainly on HRP, / Alta Ruta. 






.

Last nights pitch (above) by Estany de Baiau, in Spain on HRP. 
Before storming the border.

Steep scree path up. 
.. You can see why it's the frontier, you wouldn't want to bring an army this way.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2019)

I'm hoping the sun will make a reappearance here to warm the limbs on a ride later... in the meantime, from an autumnal stroll this morning:


----------



## FolderBeholder (8 Sep 2019)

Two iconic British vehicles living in inland Southern California (Ex-Pats?)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2019)

FolderBeholder said:


> Two iconic British vehicles living in inland Southern California (Ex-Pats?)
> View attachment 484309


A nice Series 2A, with tropical roof


----------



## FolderBeholder (9 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A nice Series 2A, with tropical roof


Yeah it’s a nice example and a rarity around here in inland Southern California where you can’t “swing a cat” without hitting a JEEP (there’s one of those in MY garage in fact....right by my Brompton)


----------



## oldwheels (9 Sep 2019)

Bit difficult to work a bike into this one. Cross of St Andrew over Tobermory. We hitched on to the buoy to gut the catch before heading back in.


----------



## Mart44 (10 Sep 2019)

This isn't what was seen by the eye but the Sun caught the camera lens and made the photo a bit colourful:


----------



## newts (13 Sep 2019)

We visited the Butterfly and Otter Farm at Buckfastleigh this morning in the autumn sun. Some very hungry caterpillars. Fascinating to watch the butterflies emerge from the chrysalis stage.


----------



## Mart44 (13 Sep 2019)

Virginia Water, Surrey. The busy A30 road runs over the top of this tunnel:


----------



## Katherine (14 Sep 2019)




----------



## jowwy (14 Sep 2019)

Currently in gran canaria enjoying these views from my balconey suite


----------



## Vantage (14 Sep 2019)

It's not as good as my current view. 






A portaloo. 
I possibly could have better thought out my tent pitch.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (14 Sep 2019)

Not sure if this thing I leaned my bike against this morning could take the weight of my bike. 

Anyway my lock wouldn’t go round it so I went home. Not worth it. Not worth I tell you.


----------



## Leaway2 (14 Sep 2019)

This is me at the tour of Britain just before the 1k. If you squint you can make out my strong jaw line and rugged good looks, leaning against the end of the barrier resplendent in my Cyclechat jersey and white cap. I also managed to bag a teamGB bottle.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Sep 2019)

Heading across the Washlands, Northampton, on the way to Little Houghton..


----------



## Vantage (16 Sep 2019)

I betcha those stupid co2 cannisters couldn't be used as a bike stand!


----------



## Alex H (16 Sep 2019)

The latest extension to the Aln Valley Railway at Edenhill Bridge.


----------



## Mart44 (16 Sep 2019)

Photos taken a few years ago of scaffolding being lowered and fixed into place on Winchester Cathedral's roof. A temporary roof was made over the top of the scaffolding. This was so that the lead roofing could be removed, the lead melted down and made into new sheets for re-covering.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2019)

16th century woodcarving at Sandford Church in Devon:


----------



## geocycle (17 Sep 2019)

This morning’s commute was lovely, shame I couldn’t carry on for a longer ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2019)

My 1934 Olds Super Trumpet:


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2019)

Video of the day, and sorry, it's me... with a friend, playing the Vivaldi Concerto for Two Trumpets, last year. Just for something a bit different...


----------



## jowwy (19 Sep 2019)

Todays view on the tumble


----------



## Alex H (21 Sep 2019)

Bridge over the River Breamish, by the ford near Brandon, part of NCN 68.






It's not very wide


----------



## tom73 (21 Sep 2019)

From yesterday really not often I get midmorning ride. Love every bit


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Sep 2019)

The Fragrant MrsP was swimming the Serpentine this morning for the London Classics medal, whilst I was waiting at the edge of the lake I looked down and saw this little Hot Wheels car that had been washed up.


----------



## Smudge (21 Sep 2019)

I was at Nailsea motorcycle show today and saw this there......


----------



## Spartak (21 Sep 2019)

First pic.... Corn Du & Pen Y Fan 
Second pic... Looking towards Neaudd Reservoir


----------



## Ian H (21 Sep 2019)

Walking on the edge of the Blackdown Hills, near our place.


----------



## booze and cake (22 Sep 2019)

Its conker season.


----------



## geocycle (22 Sep 2019)

Beautiful day yesterday so headed to the lakes. View of Langdale from track by Wise Een Tarn. Throwing it down today so holed up.


----------



## tom73 (24 Sep 2019)

Rain coming down thinking how great the weather was yesterday at the UCI Championships. You just had to ....


----------



## Alex H (24 Sep 2019)

Seal in Eyemouth harbour


----------



## TeeShot (26 Sep 2019)

Between Macclesfield and Bollington.


----------



## tom73 (26 Sep 2019)

Zwift and beer


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2019)

'Visiting' its cousins?

*1. *The 'pop-up shop' on Albion Street, in Leeds city centre








*2. *Reynolds 725(?), at Millenium Square, this morning, before the start of the Elite Mens race


----------



## booze and cake (29 Sep 2019)

When you've not been on the bike for a few days, its raining horizontally, and slow doesn't really describe how slow you really felt.


----------



## Alex H (30 Sep 2019)

On the Beach


----------



## biggs682 (30 Sep 2019)

Sunrise


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (2 Oct 2019)

Guess who is back?


----------



## Spartak (2 Oct 2019)

Waterloo Road in Bristol.... 😉


----------



## tom73 (2 Oct 2019)

Some may say why ride a bike ? Nothing more to say .....


----------



## TeeShot (2 Oct 2019)

Latte overlooking Llyn Ogwen


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2019)

Low sun on this morning's ride.


----------



## Alex H (3 Oct 2019)

Too windy yesterday for the bike, so I walked up to Remote Radar Head Brizlee Wood on Alnwick Moor.








This is the offshore wind farm at Blyth - 24 miles away


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (3 Oct 2019)

Traffic was a pain... 

Right outside Coin, Malaga.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Oct 2019)

One that came out quite well from earlier in the week:




One of my cousins invited me up to Blackpool for a couple of days. After going on The Big One I felt I'd rather sit out the next ride and get photos instead.


----------



## Spartak (6 Oct 2019)

Good day for it...


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

Just before the downpour....


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2019)

The Poisioned Glen


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> The Fragrant MrsP was swimming the Serpentine this morning for the London Classics medal, whilst I was waiting at the edge of the lake I looked down and saw this little Hot Wheels car that had been washed up.
> 
> View attachment 486034


You should restore it, like those fellows on YouTube.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Oct 2019)

Sooo many pictures after a loong week on the bike.




That one tells the story.. more or less.





One of my best shots this week.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Some may say why ride a bike ? Nothing more to say .....
> View attachment 487520
> View attachment 487519


Royd Moor Reservoir? (& Scout Dike, in distance), from Spicer House Lane?
(the south-eastern continuation of Deane Dyke Lane)


----------



## tom73 (6 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Royd Moor Reservoir? (& Scout Dike, in distance), from Spicer House Lane?
> (the south-eastern continuation of Deane Dyke Lane)



Close ... Your right with scout dike the other is Ingbirchworth I'd past Royd Moor on way down and yes Spicer House Lane.


----------



## EltonFrog (7 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> You should restore it, like those fellows on YouTube.


I thought about it for a while, but I rather like it as it is.


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Oct 2019)

My view from the office you can say... While waiting for the boss to come.


----------



## Heltor Chasca (7 Oct 2019)

Photo credit @Cranky Knee Girl


----------



## Cycling Labs (7 Oct 2019)

Stopped at 'The Maharajahs Well' in Stoke Row on my ride.


----------



## Algarvecycling (8 Oct 2019)

From today's training ride. A small village not far from Alcantarilha, Algarve


----------



## Spartak (9 Oct 2019)

Storm sweeping across the Somerset Levels, pic taken from the top of Ebhor Gorge.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Oct 2019)

That must have been an interesting ride out to the boat...


----------



## Vantage (11 Oct 2019)

Evidently I am not as awake as I thought.


----------



## mudsticks (11 Oct 2019)

Northern Spain very lovely so far.
The hills are steepish.. But there's always rolling down the other side.

Gijon, last night, pushed on further west now 

And the people are so friendly, and generous.. 
One bartender today wouldn't let me pay for my coffee and snacks. 

Most drivers are incredibly considerate and give cyclists a great deal of space.. No hassling or dodgy overtaking 

Made a German friend too, who I rode with for a couple of days. 
Good to have moral support to keep going fully laden up the hills


----------



## mudsticks (12 Oct 2019)

Early adopters of the 'green roof' technique here


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> Close ... Your right with scout dike the other is Ingbirchworth I'd past Royd Moor on way down and yes Spicer House Lane.




Have run the '_Thurlstone Chase_' around there, starting/finishing at the 'showground' on High Bank Lane
A toughie!


----------



## tom73 (13 Oct 2019)

Y


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Have run the '_Thurlstone Chase_' around there, starting/finishing at the 'showground' on High Bank Lane
> A toughie!



Yes that is a bit of a toughie for sure


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2019)

Found a truly old Giant Mountain bike today. Thought you might find the graphics entertaining.


----------



## Smudge (13 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 488894
> View attachment 488896
> 
> Found a truly old Giant Mountain bike today. Thought you might find the graphics entertaining.



These graphics scream 80's.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2019)

It's a Chinook, and I can find little historical information on that model. But it's a 23" frame, so I'll be switching everything off my 21" rigid MTB for this one. I don't race or anything, I just use a mountain bike for off-roading in the woods to take a few pictures now and again. So a pound or two of weight is not a concern. Paint has held up well in the intervening years.


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Oct 2019)

Chain stay protector. Note period.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Oct 2019)

Managed to get up early, and the tent down dry










Plenty rain later though.. The midges felt at home @PeteXXX 






Lots of ups and downs on coast road as it dips down to cross the inlets.






Still, all those hills, justify four types of cake apparently.. 

Mine host (I decided to book a room) presented me with this  and lots of hot tea.
Despite looking like I'd arrived by river rather than road, and dripping all over the fine furnishings. 

Might just stay here forever


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Oct 2019)

@mudsticks So you didn't jettison our midgies into the Bay of Biscay!? 😅

Happy touring...


----------



## Venod (13 Oct 2019)

Four towers coming down at Ferrybridge C Power Station.


----------



## mudsticks (13 Oct 2019)

PeteXXX said:


> @mudsticks So you didn't jettison our midgies into the Bay of Biscay!? 😅
> 
> Happy touring...



Thanks 

I'll chuck em out on the way home perhaps. 
But I'm getting rather attached to them.

They're very good listeners, and quite adept at navigation


----------



## tyred (13 Oct 2019)

Overlooking Lough Veagh


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Oct 2019)

The Prince of Wales Bridge, from Almondsbury


----------



## mudsticks (14 Oct 2019)

Aquired some international cycling companions for the afternoon.. Spanish and Hungarian.
Wouldn't fancy these hills and wind with either the backpack or the Cape.. But each to their own. 





Crossing the river into Galicia..


----------



## mudsticks (15 Oct 2019)

Not too early a start


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2019)

Destination Galician hospitality achieved 

Just before it started sheeting down. 
The little ramp is to the cat flap 😊


----------



## tom73 (16 Oct 2019)

That's what they tell you but really it's for the little people living in the wall.


----------



## mudsticks (16 Oct 2019)

tom73 said:


> That's what they tell you but really it's for the little people living in the wall.



My first thoughts too. 

Too much fresh air and exercise over stimulating the imagination


----------



## swee'pea99 (16 Oct 2019)

Never seen the woods so full o' fungi as this autumn...


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2019)

A nice evening to be in Topsham...


----------



## Gravity Aided (17 Oct 2019)

The main focus of my day yesterday, Added different shifters, wheels, and brakes. A very old cruiser, given a new lease on life. I needed a bigger MTB frame, and this, whilst heavy, is also stable and comfortable.


----------



## Spartak (17 Oct 2019)

New roof at Mechelen railway station...


----------



## Ripple (19 Oct 2019)

Unknown kingdom.






And this bird.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Oct 2019)

Another day, another church (North Bovey), and more medieval bench ends. They must have had a good supply of some sort of psychedelic drug back in Devon in the 16th century...


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2019)

Cushioned Pews!

In Anglican (Episcopal) churches in the States, you never see such. 
Sometimes very pretty carved ends, but no cushions.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2019)

I always think this picture is nice. Although they can't identify the Sussex families involved in the heraldry, I can identify the foreground one. Done by the Boy Scouts in the 1930's


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Oct 2019)

Panasonic MC2500 (MC stands for Mountain Cat) in a 24" + frame. A 1988 model, I gave the bike co-op that Giant so I would have room for the Panasonic. It's very light for an MTB. It has a long wheelbase, both with that fork trail, the geometry, and the length of the frame itself. But a very good and stable climber of all sorts of terrain. I haven't gone off road with it, but i tested it in an American alleyway, which amounts to the same thing. Alleys are often unpaved, or gravel, and very uneven, with sharp angles and "features" reminiscent of a mountain bike park.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (20 Oct 2019)

This was taken yesterday morning. Interesting cloud formations over the sea. We could see the cloud way before we arrived, about an hour away from home. The pier was quite quiet then but by lunchtime you could hardly move for people.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

Two doors down from me the house is empty and a pile rubble is in the front garden, out from the rubble is growing a single red rose.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> Two doors down from me the house is empty and a pile rubble is in the front garden, out from the rubble is growing a single red rose.
> View attachment 489956
> 
> 
> View attachment 489957


It's a parable, of some sort.


----------



## EltonFrog (21 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> It's a parable, of some sort.



It might be, the Plymouth Brethren have bought the house.


----------



## rualexander (21 Oct 2019)

Day out on mtb in the Trossachs yesterday.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2019)

CarlP said:


> It might be, the Plymouth Brethren have bought the house.


What's a Plymouth Bretheren?


----------



## EltonFrog (22 Oct 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> What's a Plymouth Bretheren?


Some weird religious cult that seem to be invading the village.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Oct 2019)

Been invaded by splinter religious groups a couple times myself. Best of luck.
When I'm approached by their missionaries, I just state I'm Episcopalian/Anglican and they leave me be.
They just don't know how to respond.


----------



## Alex H (22 Oct 2019)

The service here is rubbish.







(Wallington halloween 'decoration')


----------



## ChrisEyles (23 Oct 2019)

Cranking out some Dartmoor miles on the new toy


----------



## Venod (24 Oct 2019)




----------



## tom73 (24 Oct 2019)

Yesterday really had a late morning spin the 1st time out for a few weeks but still refreshed from it. 
Boy these sheep must build some big sandcastles.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2019)

Our pesky cat studying our car insurance quotes


----------



## ChrisEyles (26 Oct 2019)

Happy Raturday!


----------



## AndreaJ (26 Oct 2019)

The view from our house today, that is normally a field and it’s still raining 😦


----------



## biggs682 (27 Oct 2019)

Underneath the A14 this morning


----------



## Phaeton (27 Oct 2019)

I normally ride though this ford, not today


----------



## tyred (27 Oct 2019)

Glenveagh


----------



## GM (27 Oct 2019)

One from last weekend in Alcudia. Not my bike I hasten to add, a hired jobbie.....


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Oct 2019)

Its rainbow season again 🌈😁🇩🇰


----------



## simon.r (27 Oct 2019)

Another one with more water than usual. The Trent just outside Nottingham this morning:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Oct 2019)

Some from Atcham this afternoon:


----------



## gavgav (27 Oct 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Some from Atcham this afternoon:
> View attachment 490878
> 
> 
> ...


Those first 2 are cracking photos!


----------



## biggs682 (28 Oct 2019)

Here comes the sun.


----------



## plantfit (28 Oct 2019)

simon.r said:


> Another one with more water than usual. The Trent just outside Nottingham this morning:
> 
> View attachment 490860


Looks about ten feet of extra water on there,spent a lot of my younger years down the embankment,lovely picture


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Oct 2019)

Thames running riot at Castle Eaton yesterday.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Oct 2019)

I'm in the 'other house' for a week, and the first day involved an out-and-back along this road, to Châtillon-en-Diois... there are worse roads to ride along...


----------



## tyred (28 Oct 2019)

Enjoying the autumn colours with a little perambulation around the bridal paths on the Lough Veagh shoreline.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Oct 2019)

Yesterday:






Today:






Oops!


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Oct 2019)

Tomorrow:


----------



## addictfreak (29 Oct 2019)

Bumped into this fella today.


----------



## Dave 123 (29 Oct 2019)

I’ve been working in this garden in Stoke Fleming for 2 consecutive weeks.....











today wasn’t sunny!


----------



## iandg (29 Oct 2019)




----------



## simon.r (29 Oct 2019)

addictfreak said:


> Bumped into this fella today.
> View attachment 491096



You’ll have to excuse my ignorance, but who is he?


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2019)

It's quite nice to get views like this five minutes' walk from one's front door...


----------



## Leaway2 (30 Oct 2019)

simon.r said:


> You’ll have to excuse my ignorance, but who is he?


Well it's one of 2!


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2019)

I think the trees are the ones on drugs here.


----------



## addictfreak (30 Oct 2019)

simon.r said:


> You’ll have to excuse my ignorance, but who is he?


Its Simon Yates, Michelton Scott Rider


----------



## craigwend (31 Oct 2019)




----------



## midlife (31 Oct 2019)

Just out of curiosity where's the pic? Somewhere in Hull.


----------



## simon.r (1 Nov 2019)

I was going through some old stuff earlier today and came across my cycling proficiency badge, from, I think, the early ‘70’s.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2019)

Col de Rousset. It's the umpteenth time I've ridden up to it (my guess would be over 50 times), but the view never fails to bring a smile to my face, particularly when it's in its autumnal hues.


----------



## craigwend (2 Nov 2019)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity where's the pic? Somewhere in Hull.


Victoria Dock Village a truly unique place, much quieter than I remembered and always cold 

Route 66 NCN passes round the edge on the Humber 

http://www.vdvh.co.uk/


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2019)

Today's busy road, near Recoubeau:


----------



## Alex H (2 Nov 2019)

Today's busy beach - Low Hauxley and the lighthouse on Coquet Island


----------



## IrishAl (2 Nov 2019)

Foggy...
atop “the Brown Knowes”, co.Derry, Northern Ireland.
Edit: school boy error of photographing the bike and it not in the big ring 🤦‍♂️


----------



## tyred (3 Nov 2019)

Lough Veagh. I have never seen lake water so still and so mirror like. The reflections of the mountains were quite extraordinary. My camera equipment isn't good enough to do it justice.


----------



## Salar (4 Nov 2019)

Alex H said:


> Today's busy beach - Low Hauxley and the lighthouse on Coquet Island
> 
> View attachment 491583



Stop making me homesick.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2019)

I got lucky tonight at Paris Charles de Gaulle airport... I had two chances... the first one took off a bit too quickly, then the second one lined up...


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (6 Nov 2019)

I keep forgetting to post here.. Always posting on Your ride today post






Some 1000 meters above sea level. 

Mijas, Malaga Spain


----------



## booze and cake (6 Nov 2019)




----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (7 Nov 2019)

Now that I remember this thread you will have to put up with me very often..






Gravel riding today till Saturday.


----------



## And (8 Nov 2019)

Hall Leys Park, Matlock, earlier today


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (8 Nov 2019)

Lots of cool shots today and really hard to pick some… According to my taste these ones were the best.






Find the cyclist?






And another white gravel road for you.






https://www.strava.com/activities/2850327846/ just in case you want to know where in the world this place is.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Nov 2019)

Tonight's view at the end of my (Topsham) road:


----------



## TeeShot (9 Nov 2019)

At work yesterday


----------



## Vantage (9 Nov 2019)




----------



## steveindenmark (9 Nov 2019)

Having a stroll around Flensburg, Germany.


----------



## derrick (9 Nov 2019)

It's raining here so we are sheltering in a pub.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Nov 2019)

First snow of the season in Shropshire:


----------



## The_Weekend_Report_Guy (10 Nov 2019)

And then we headed to the mountains.

Know this guy? (is me)






I was been followed.


----------



## EltonFrog (10 Nov 2019)

This was taken on Thursday in Edinburgh.


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2019)

Enjoying the Autumn colours with a little perambulation along the lakeside paths at Lough Gartan.


----------



## rualexander (10 Nov 2019)

UCI Track World Cup in Glasgow last night


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2019)

Tonight's sunset + bike...


----------



## Mart44 (16 Nov 2019)

Raindrops on an oak leaf..


----------



## bigjim (16 Nov 2019)

Nice Autumn ride this morning. Reminds me of the original post I made that started this thread. Different bike but same place.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (16 Nov 2019)

simon.r said:


> I was going through some old stuff earlier today and came across my cycling proficiency badge, from, I think, the early ‘70’s.
> 
> View attachment 491431
> ft


I have one of those, in the loft I think. Forgotten all about it until I saw yours. 1972 mine was.


----------



## Dave 123 (18 Nov 2019)

I’m working in Dittisham this morning


----------



## Alex H (18 Nov 2019)

Another busy day on Boulmer beach.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Nov 2019)

Has to be this one


----------



## Vertego (19 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Has to be this one
> 
> View attachment 493353


Looks familiar. Bournemouth? Sandbanks?


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2019)

Vertego said:


> Looks familiar. Bournemouth? Sandbanks?



Correct between Bournemouth pier and Sandbanks


----------



## steveindenmark (19 Nov 2019)

Cold and wet in Denmark 😁🇩🇰


----------



## Grant Fondo (19 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Correct between Bournemouth pier and Sandbanks


Imagine that on August bank holiday! Wall to wall grockles


----------



## biggs682 (19 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Imagine that on August bank holiday! Wall to wall grockles



It was busy enough yesterday


----------



## Alex H (24 Nov 2019)

A bit dreary in Alnmouth today


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2019)

Early Seasons Greetings one and all... my local Italian in Hoole.


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2019)

Dave 123 said:


> I’m working in Dittisham this morning
> 
> View attachment 493322
> 
> ...


What camera is it Dave? Cracking pics!


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Nov 2019)

I didn't even stop for a beer... honest!


----------



## Dave 123 (24 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> What camera is it Dave? Cracking pics!



just my iPhone


----------



## Grant Fondo (24 Nov 2019)

biggs682 said:


> Correct between Bournemouth pier and Sandbanks


Old Harry in the background, lovely. Best 10 years of cycling i have done in this beautiful area.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Nov 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Old Harry in the background, lovely. Best 10 years of cycling i have done in this beautiful area.


It's an area I lived and worked in but never cycled in


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2019)

Errigal peering through the early morning mist.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2019)

I needed an excuse to get out on the bike today, given the lack of sun, and a ride to Alphington Church, where this extraordinary Norman font has been for 800 years (there's a copy in Temple Church in London) was enough to tempt me out.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2019)

Parlington Drive
(off Cattle Lane)
Aberford
Wednesday 20th November


We had a 'dad/daughter day' & as part of it, I persuaded her to walk up the Drive, to the Triumphal Arch, that the Prince Regent (who become George 4th) didn't like the pro-American wording on it

The trees looked good, as we walked back to the car












http://www.parlington.co.uk/index.lasso

We're at the other end of the tree-line
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5270967

And a few minutes earlier, on the way to the Arch


----------



## Andy_R (27 Nov 2019)

Seen on my way to work this morning....


----------



## biggs682 (30 Nov 2019)

A frosty cobweb picture


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Nov 2019)

The only glow today was the orange of my '75 Falcon...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Dec 2019)

Cool for the ride today, but ample reward with the view at Budleigh Salterton:


----------



## Venod (1 Dec 2019)

It's hard enough, give us a break.


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2019)

Wet feet at today's CX race....


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2019)

Venod said:


> It's hard enough, give us a break.
> 
> View attachment 495035



Which race @Venod


----------



## Venod (1 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> Which race @Venod





Yorkshire Points 6 at Pontefract Park


----------



## IrishAl (1 Dec 2019)

“The Big Ball”
Newcastle, County Down.


----------



## Dave 123 (2 Dec 2019)




----------



## Zanelad (2 Dec 2019)

Andy_R said:


> Seen on my way to work this morning....
> 
> View attachment 494490




Looks like an engine graveyard on Sodor.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Dec 2019)

I was out on a ride, and guessed it was going to be a good 'un tonight, so pedalled rather quickly to get back to Topsham... five minutes later, and it was gone. The sunset, that is, not Topsham.


----------



## matiz (3 Dec 2019)

Taking down our skytower today , it's been sold and going abroad.


----------



## Mart44 (3 Dec 2019)

The oak tree at the bottom of the garden looks good at this time of year when the Sun is shining on it..


----------



## GM (4 Dec 2019)

From tonights ride to the Wembley Winterfest.....


----------



## Vantage (5 Dec 2019)

Out yesterday morning.


----------



## Spartak (5 Dec 2019)

Part of the Berlin Wall, taken during a recent factory visit to Neubeckum, Germany.


----------



## Threevok (5 Dec 2019)

This is the article I originally read BTW

https://www.bikehacks.com/bikehacks/2010/12/st.html


----------



## Alex H (5 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 495500
> 
> Part of the Berlin Wall, taken during a recent factory visit to Neubeckum, Germany.



The wall or the photo ?


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2019)

Deep calm this morning in Topsham...


----------



## Mrs M (5 Dec 2019)

All of my palm trees are still sprouting new fonds


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Dec 2019)

Full steam head in Vojens, Denmark.


----------



## iandg (9 Dec 2019)

My Instagram 'top nine' 2019. All have a Surly in them for some reason


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Dec 2019)

At Teignmouth today...


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Dec 2019)

Santa arrived early 🎅😁🇩🇰


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Dec 2019)

Beautiful morning to cycle to work - again !


----------



## Drago (11 Dec 2019)

Just outside the village. It can be a lovely view, but the grey weather sucked the life out of it today.


----------



## Mart44 (11 Dec 2019)

A frosty scene (except where the Sun has been shining) on Tweezledown Race course, Hampshire.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Dec 2019)

St Andrews at Old


----------



## Alembicbassman (15 Dec 2019)

Out at Robin Hood Airport.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2019)

A ride out to a little church, Rewe, just north of Exeter, and it's jammed full of 15th-century woodwork, including a complete set of benches and bench ends.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Dec 2019)

'Enchanted Forest'
Stockeld Park
A661, between Wetherby & Spofforth

Wednesday 18th, circa 19:00

https://stockeldpark.co.uk/


----------



## biggs682 (19 Dec 2019)

Tea


----------



## mudsticks (19 Dec 2019)

From three months ago, almost to the day, in the Pyrenees.

But I'm so fed up of the grey, and the wet, and the gloom, here. 

And the other gloom 

So ive decided to start going through happy hiking snaps, and, do some trip journalling over Xmas break. 

As a respite from present reality.. 

There are only so many sorrows you can drown with gin alone . 

This is me at a col somewhere, with my trusty kite, which always comes along on trips too


----------



## Mrs M (19 Dec 2019)

Some “old clothes” in the newly refurbished Aberdeen art gallery, a 1920’s tennis dress and day dresses.
All really tiny!


----------



## jongooligan (20 Dec 2019)

The ford over the River Deerness near Ushaw Moor (54°46'45.1"N 1°40'13.9"W)


----------



## randynewmanscat (20 Dec 2019)

View upstream looking south at the river Creuse this afternoon, near La Roche Posay 90 minutes before sunset. Any more rain and the weir will disappear to be replaced by a huge concave wave the width of the river.


----------



## tyred (20 Dec 2019)

I took a bird out for lunch today 





I had a day of work today so did one of my usual loops through the national park with the now-customary cafe stop at the castle. Someone had left the door open and several of the very tame birds had come inside (this happens all the time), including this Robin which after I had finished eating I allowed it to pick the crumbs before it made off with the wrapper from my butter!

I had a long chat with the young waitress as I was the only customer at the time and she was commenting on the fact that last Christmas she was working in Tesco and it was complete pandemonium whereas here it was so peaceful and tranquil it was difficult to believe that on the other side of the mountain there were stressed people sitting in traffic jams, squabbling over parking places and arguing over the rights to the last tin of roses in the supermarket. I think I made the right decision to ride in the opposite direction _AWAY_ from town, sheeple and mayhem so I enjoyed my day off.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2019)

A mossy wall


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2019)




----------



## Spartak (21 Dec 2019)




----------



## geocycle (21 Dec 2019)

Here’s a nice shot looking across Morecambe bay from Silverdale. Lovely light despite drizzle.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 497280


Oldbury-on-Severn?


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2019)

What's this... sunshine??


----------



## Spartak (22 Dec 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Oldbury-on-Severn?



Yes, Cowhill........ Just after I'd had a visitation from the Fairy 🙄


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> Yes, Cowhill........ Just after I'd had a visitation from the Fairy 🙄



Thought I recognised it! Lovely views from there...


----------



## Spartak (22 Dec 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> Thought I recognised it! Lovely views from there...



Yes it was lovely and clear yesterday after the recent rain.... Lots of debris on the roads and quite of few lanes flooded.


----------



## Spartak (22 Dec 2019)

briantrumpet said:


> What's this... sunshine??
> 
> View attachment 497392



Nice picture... 👍


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Dec 2019)

Cycled down to the local grocer especially for these beauties


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2019)

geocycle said:


> Here’s a nice shot looking across Morecambe bay from Silverdale. Lovely light despite drizzle.
> 
> View attachment 497288





Heysham Nuclear Power Station, in the distance?


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> Yes it was lovely and clear yesterday after the recent rain.... Lots of debris on the roads and quite of few lanes flooded.


 A pity I didn't have my bike with me today for the photo... but not far from Oldbury....


----------



## aferris2 (24 Dec 2019)

Relaxing on Christmas Eve. Friendly pelican came to say hello.


----------



## geocycle (24 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heysham Nuclear Power Station, in the distance?



Yes, well spotted. Locals have a power station filter when observing the view. It does dominate!


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Dec 2019)

Alembicbassman said:


> Cycled down to the local grocer especially for these beauties
> 
> View attachment 497557


None to be had in my local shops or on my vegetable patch, as a Briton this is not good news, there wasn't a run I live amongst primitives.


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Dec 2019)

I dropped a piece of Stilton off for the lady proprietor of one of my local bars this afternoon, this 12th century church is opposite. It is a very beautiful clear day and tuffeau looks like this with sunlight on it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Dec 2019)

Used to go to Morecambe/Heysham a lot as a kid

Not been to either since after the Midland reopened, as a grand hotel

And, have even run a half-marathon across the Bay (Flookburgh - Hest Bank)


----------



## pawl (24 Dec 2019)

Alembicbassman said:


> Cycled down to the local grocer especially for these beauties
> 
> View attachment 497557



Ahhhh ugug quick somebody report it,As you may have realised I hate sprouts.Great photo though.


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2019)

Bah Humbug !


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Dec 2019)




----------



## oldwheels (25 Dec 2019)

A Misty Loch Etive Christmas morning 1130. Not a bike but a trike. For picture of the day





does it matter?


----------



## Gunk (25 Dec 2019)

Torcross South Devon earlier today


----------



## geocycle (25 Dec 2019)

A funny Tern, or rather Curlew, Christmas Day, Morecambe Bay.


----------



## steveindenmark (26 Dec 2019)

When you live a abroad, there are certain treasures that just make Christmas


----------



## biggs682 (26 Dec 2019)

Brightly coloured socks


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2019)

I've been in Bristol for a few days, so I rode down to meet a friend and see St Mary Redcliffe, where I used to ring the bells, but never really studied the inside. It's quite something...


----------



## Gunk (29 Dec 2019)

Brampton Valley Way Northampton with my son earlier today


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Dec 2019)

_Red Sky At …..._
Pinderfields General Hospital
Circa 16:15 today









Looking over Wakefield, in the direction of Royds Moor & Barnsley
(my Octavia estate, in shot)
Apologies for quality (iPhone, not a real camera!)

*EDIT; Wednesday 1st January *
That was the only day I'd driven there in December


----------



## tyred (29 Dec 2019)

Overlooking Lough Gartan


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Dec 2019)

I've managed to get to my French pad for New Year, despite the French strikes, and this was the light chez moi this morning...


----------



## jowwy (30 Dec 2019)

Out on the E........


----------



## Spartak (30 Dec 2019)

Went for a run on the Downs at Bristol this afternoon and took these photos looking towards the Clifton Suspension Bridge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Dec 2019)

Spartak said:


> Went for a run on the Downs at Bristol this afternoon and took these photos looking towards the Clifton Suspension Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 498338
> 
> ...



Exquisite!


----------



## mudsticks (31 Dec 2019)

Tour de La Manche


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2020)

Another gratuitous "I can see my house" photo. The weather here is a bit too chilly for riding far (too many morning ice patches), but walking is reasonable compensation when the views are like this. That's a 6700ft mountain behind.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Jan 2020)

On a nice clear day you can watch hot air balloons take of from here .


----------



## Alex H (1 Jan 2020)

Beach at Low Hauxley this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2020)

It seems like most of France has been in fog today. Not this bit though


----------



## Gunk (1 Jan 2020)

Spartak said:


> Went for a run on the Downs at Bristol this afternoon and took these photos looking towards the Clifton Suspension Bridge.
> 
> View attachment 498338
> 
> ...



That is breathtaking, what a view!


----------



## rualexander (1 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It seems like most of France has been in fog today. Not this bit though
> 
> View attachment 498643



I have a photo of that same door from our tour through there in 2015!


----------



## rualexander (1 Jan 2020)

Walk in the windfarm today.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jan 2020)

rualexander said:


> Walk in the windfarm today.
> 
> View attachment 498670
> 
> ...



Great pics... 👍


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2020)

rualexander said:


> I have a photo of that same door from our tour through there in 2015!
> 
> View attachment 498658


Haha! It's a nice one, but I only chose it today because it was just about the only bit of Luc in the sun by 3pm.


----------



## Algarvecycling (2 Jan 2020)

I had a good road bike training ride on New Year's Eve and then yesterday a more leisurely MTB ride for New Year's Day. We've had a good Winter so far for riding.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2020)

A bit nippy here today. Another angle from which I can see my house...


----------



## Alex H (3 Jan 2020)

Low Newton-by-the-Sea, with Dunstanborough Castle in the background.






A great backdrop for a wedding photo


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jan 2020)

A walk up one of the local mountains today... well, after I cycled to the foot of it...


----------



## mudsticks (5 Jan 2020)

Parts of the UK, looking OK right now too.

South Devon


----------



## Gunk (5 Jan 2020)

We were there on Christmas Day it was stunning.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2020)

I rode up a mountain this morning.


----------



## mudsticks (5 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I rode up a mountain this morning.
> 
> View attachment 499194



Whereabouts is this please ? 
Ie nearest town / name of the mountain ??


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Whereabouts is this please ?
> Ie nearest town / name of the mountain ??


It's col de Menée, from Châtillon-en-Diois... I think the peak might be Jocou, or a neighbour.


----------



## iandg (5 Jan 2020)

Took a track I've been looking at on maps for a while now - top part was covered in Astro Turf


----------



## mudsticks (5 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It's col de Menée, from Châtillon-en-Diois... I think the peak might be Jocou, or a neighbour.



Cool, I gotcha. 

I nearly came cycling there (Val de Drome area yes?) this year but got diverted by Northern Spain. 

But that patch is in the data base for future trips.. Life's too short etc etc






More from South Devon


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Cool, I gotcha.
> 
> I nearly came cycling there (Val de Drome area yes?) this year but got diverted by Northern Spain.
> 
> ...


It's fantastic cycling terrain. Let me know if you do come, and I'll point you in all sorts of directions.


----------



## mudsticks (5 Jan 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> It's fantastic cycling terrain. Let me know if you do come, and I'll point you in all sorts of directions.



Thank you, I've heard same from a few other cycling mates .. 

Local nollige is the best


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Thank you, I've heard same from a few other cycling mates ..
> 
> Local nollige is the best


I think I probably know the roads there better than, well, anyone. The locals think I'm mad. unanglaisendiois.wordpress.com will give you a taste...


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2020)

It was time to come back to Devon. No prizes for guessing which airport...






At least I cycled home from Exeter Airport, to offset my carbon footprint by a couple of ounces...


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jan 2020)

Another sunset, but somewhat more serene, and a slower means of transport...


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jan 2020)

Today's views from just around the corner ie 100 yards of my new place of work


----------



## biggs682 (11 Jan 2020)

Got to be this one


----------



## Spartak (16 Jan 2020)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2020)

One from yesterday: At Wildmoor Pool on the Long Mynd.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Jan 2020)

Got off the bus on my way to visit my daughter and saw this. 
The lock goes through the front wheel and around the post. 
Made me chuckle


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jan 2020)

The sunset was behind me...


----------



## Gunk (17 Jan 2020)

Nice photo, near Exeter?


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jan 2020)

Gunk said:


> Nice photo, near Exeter?


Yes, Topsham.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2020)

It was a monochrome morning today:


----------



## matiz (19 Jan 2020)

Seahorses on Weymouth beach this morning


----------



## Spartak (19 Jan 2020)

Nice reflection at Dyrham Park this morning.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (19 Jan 2020)




----------



## rualexander (19 Jan 2020)

Ben Lawers etc across Loch Tay.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2020)

It's cheating really photographing birds on bird-feeders, but I still like this one from this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jan 2020)

When bits of the River Exe freeze, you know it's been a chilly night.


----------



## Vantage (23 Jan 2020)

Didn't see any DeLoreans when I passed through.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jan 2020)

Caught this goat looking at me as I rode by..... So took his picture.


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jan 2020)

I made a frame bag for my Giant Fathom 29 Mtb today. I couldnt find one online. I took a 32km ride home from work and it rained all the way. All in the bag stayed dry. A good result. 😁


----------



## Arjimlad (28 Jan 2020)

Overshoes mitigated the damp but the sunshine and clear sky was wonderful.


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Jan 2020)

Lovely skies this morning 🚴🌄


----------



## Gunk (29 Jan 2020)

Lovely day today perfect for motorcycling or cycling, I’m working all day and I bet it won’t be like this at the weekend 😫


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jan 2020)

A moment when I was glad to have a mobile in the jersey pocket... it passed all too quickly...


----------



## ChrisEyles (1 Feb 2020)

First ride out on the MTB in ages. Still very muddy and hard going up the hills, but good to get out in the sunshine all the same. 









600m climbing in 15 miles somewhat excuse the five point something mph average speed, but I need to get back in shape!


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Feb 2020)

Sunday, so it's time for a church... Bridford, and its screen which is a smidge over 500 years old...


----------



## tyred (2 Feb 2020)

Snowdrops at the gardener's cottage on the Glenveagh Estate. I love to see snowdrops.

There was actually a bit of a special "snowdrop event" on in the cottage today. They are in fact at least a dozen different types of snowdrops in that garden and snowdrops are not native here but were brought home by soldiers returning from the Crimean War where they originate. I feel I learned things today!


----------



## rualexander (2 Feb 2020)

Sunshine and showers today


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Feb 2020)

Cold and damp, but great to be riding 🇩🇰


----------



## Denis99 (4 Feb 2020)

Dry day, windy, helicopter in the shot as well, bonus.


----------



## oldwheels (5 Feb 2020)

Yesterday was the first decent day for a while but Sod’s law dictated that I was travelling with a ferry to catch. I often cycle from here with the trike. Looking up Loch Creran from just after Creagan Bridge.


----------



## Alex H (5 Feb 2020)

Hauxley Wildlife Centre - a bit windy, but sunny


----------



## Denis99 (6 Feb 2020)

Two from today.

Lovely spring day feel.

Afan Argoed, round the wind farm.


----------



## IrishAl (7 Feb 2020)

Greenore, County Louth


----------



## Phaeton (7 Feb 2020)

Lost my hat


----------



## Alex H (8 Feb 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Lost my hat



It's on that tree


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Feb 2020)

Took the long ride home from work as i had a half day.. People complain about mtbs making a mess, horses  wow i was getting well bogged down on my cross country excursion yesterday..


----------



## rualexander (8 Feb 2020)

Day out in the Ochil hills yesterday, Forth Valley, Stirling and Wallace Monument lit by low sun.


----------



## Vertego (9 Feb 2020)

Storm Ciara - a good reason to stay in!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2020)

Lone tree
Farmland, alongside Birkwood Road
Altofts





One of about a dozen individual trees in that field

It can just be seen, or a couple of branches, to the extreme right of the picture
Oddly it's not marked on the OS map, but the powerlines pass very close to the tree (& it's to the south of the road)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/44189


----------



## flake99please (11 Feb 2020)

Craigmillar castle.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

'_Thug Sandwich'_
James Street
Harrogate

Doubtless with added _'Knuckles_'??


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Feb 2020)

It makes a change from a Topsham sunset... I almost missed the best bit... I was just about to go back inside, and then a glow started...


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2020)

Watching storm Dennis at Boyeeghter Strand.


----------



## Spartak (19 Feb 2020)

Taken up on Offas Dyke path above Llanthony.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Feb 2020)

I got this view from the local Lidl this morning:


----------



## hoopdriver (20 Feb 2020)

Having had a nasty spill coming down a 25% grade that had a hidden patch of sheet ice on it, I've been off the bicycle for the past ten days, and counting - my ribs, chest and shoulders feeling like they've been beaten with a cricket bat. And so I've been obliged to do my photography from home. This of the crescent moon as seen from my window - on a clear fresh morning I'd have loved to have spent riding the lanes!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Feb 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 505392
> 
> Having had a nasty spill coming down a 25% grade that had a hidden patch of sheet ice on it, I've been off the bicycle for the past ten days, and counting - my ribs, chest and shoulders feeling like they've been beaten with a cricket bat. And so I've been obliged to do my photography from home. This of the crescent moon as seen from my window - on a clear fresh morning I'd have loved to have spent riding the lanes!


A like for a great photo and I hope the aches and pains heal quickly.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2020)

Possibly one of France's prettiest train stations... Clelles, on the Grenoble to Gap line. That's a 7000ft mountain behind.


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Feb 2020)

Every other Friday I cycle to a breakfast meeting before work, so this morning I stopped & took a picture or two


----------



## Mrs M (21 Feb 2020)

One of the locals outside “The Bay” chippy in Stonehaven 
Looking towards Dunnotar Castle


----------



## Spartak (21 Feb 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Every other Friday I cycle to a breakfast meeting before work, so this morning I stopped & took a picture or two
> 
> View attachment 505462
> 
> ...



Filton...?


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Feb 2020)

This is just gratuitous... it was warm enough here for this today...


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Feb 2020)

Spartak said:


> Filton...?


Yes, looking over the fence from the Shield Retail Centre, down the ring road towards Filton Avenue - breakfast in the Premier Inn's Brewer's Fayre every fortnight with a business group.


----------



## aferris2 (22 Feb 2020)

View from Gibson beach, off the great ocean road


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

_'White Water Canal_'!

Aire & Calder Navigation Canal
Between Kings Road Lock (botton of Foxholes Lane) and Birkwood Lock

It was rather difficult, even to breath, & I was in 34 x 19
(I think '4th' on a 12-28/10-speed Shimano cassette is that teeth?)

Somewhere along this stretch


----------



## rualexander (23 Feb 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (24 Feb 2020)

It's blooming lovely


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Feb 2020)

Actually from yesterday, the last ride of my French stay... the road to Col de Pennes via the Pennes le Sec road... 600m of ascent in 7km. A word of advice... don't ever try this one in the summer, as you'll find out why it's called Pennes le *Sec *- this side of the mountain sits in the sun all day, and gets very hot. Not a pleasant experience, as I discovered a couple of years ago!


----------



## Biff600 (25 Feb 2020)




----------



## oldwheels (26 Feb 2020)

Lady Rock and a snowy Isle of Mull this morning.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Feb 2020)

It's been an exhausting day full of risers and spray head talk .


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Feb 2020)

About to set off from ribblehead station earlier today. Bike temporarily sheltered through door to right.







Luckily, i had prepared well in one of my favourite spoons , about 8.15 in carlisle with a 5.9 per cent of lovely jaipur and a large breakfast.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> About to set off from ribblehead station earlier today.
> 
> View attachment 506329
> 
> ...



What a great place Ribblehead Station is
Sadly it's been at least 10 years since I've stood on that platform


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Feb 2020)

Time to go back i think. Northern actually ran both my trains up the wondrous line bang on time. 10p per trip on northern"s offer before they lost the franchise. Staff great as always and wonderful with bikes. Line best experienced out of season i think, easier to swap sides for the views.
By the by, do you know why the two platforms are offset?
I can also recommend hellifield station - now with live info boards, which is kind of handy when you are there on a feb morn at 6am.


----------



## Vantage (29 Feb 2020)

Some ugly nobber has been stalking me today.


----------



## Mrs M (1 Mar 2020)

Finally reached Papagayo beach, took over an hour to get here, we’ll worth it though!


----------



## Vantage (1 Mar 2020)

I've some training to do before I'm back at 2013 levels.


----------



## hoopdriver (2 Mar 2020)

Not been riding lately as I am on an assignment in Ecuador - my pic of the day: For Whom The Bell Tolls: Buzzards in The Belfry, Pile, Ecuador


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 Mar 2020)

Chateau La Guerche on the river Creuse at five this afternoon. Tuffeau construction same as most buildings here. The sun was just above the raised upland plateau to the west of the river, twenty minutes later it was gone. Taken on a Oneplus phone from the road bridge.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Mar 2020)

Tonight's sunset... very much a day of mixed weather...


----------



## Jenkins (3 Mar 2020)

From yesterday's stroll along the Nottingham Canal - this tree has grown sideways then up out of the canal wall


----------



## hoopdriver (3 Mar 2020)

Think it rains in England? This in the village I was shooting in the other day in the midst of a tropical downpour. I was under a corrugated iron roof and it was positively deafening. I looked out and saw this girl strolling up the main street with an umbrella. Eventually the sun came out again and made it hotter and steamier than ever...


----------



## Mrs M (3 Mar 2020)

Met up with Freddy today, from Freddy’s cat house in Playa Blanca.





Caught up with all the news and met some other cat friends 
Freddy’s van has the new logo


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2020)

Slightly flooded Rover Lennon with the snow-capped peaks of the Derryveagh Mountains in the background.


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Mar 2020)

Just received an email today from our largest customer that the Stocking Holder I've designed for them is a go. I come up with an idea for the customer first after talking with them. Then I do a rough drawing of what I'm thinking, and then talk to them again. They might throw out an idea or two and I then do a very rough sculpt. So several minor adjustments to the sculpt and we now have something that is approved to go to the next stage. My rough sculpt with a build breakdown sheet will now go to our factory and the Master Sculptor for a finished sample to be made. The Stocking Holder will be offered in 228 different dogs, 76 animals, and 20 cats once complete. 











Here is a finished Stocking Holder I designed for a customer last year that exceeded there sales projections for Christmas.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Mar 2020)

The day ahead


----------



## Alex H (6 Mar 2020)

Spring has arrived in Northumberland - Wallington


----------



## Vertego (7 Mar 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (7 Mar 2020)

Well, that's the first time I've featured on the cover of a concert programme... and certainly, standing next to a stuffed elephant.


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Mar 2020)

Well that was fun. Aim for the centre ridge and paddle...... pedal 😊


----------



## Zipp2001 (9 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Well that was fun. Aim for the centre ridge and paddle...... pedal 😊
> View attachment 507786


Now that's my kind of fun, I love a little water.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Mar 2020)

Haha, not for the picture, as such, but the response from my more famous namesake...


----------



## biggs682 (12 Mar 2020)

Has to be a picture of my latest R.E.W Reynolds on its first ride in 20+ years this morning






And the sun coming up .


----------



## Dave 123 (12 Mar 2020)

Some from Salcombe this afternoon .....


----------



## Zipp2001 (13 Mar 2020)

Look what came out of hibernation, and will be going to the detailer in a week or so.





I think I have a few quarter in the center console.





Can you guess how much I have in quarters ?




Ok there in $5.00 stacks.


----------



## tyred (15 Mar 2020)

An Gleann Bheatha - The Glen of the Birch Trees, a view that I never get bored with.


----------



## Zipp2001 (15 Mar 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 508609
> 
> 
> An Gleann Bheatha - The Glen of the Birch Trees, a view that I never get bored with.


I would just pull up a chair, sit back and take in the beauty on a nice warm summer day.


----------



## Spartak (16 Mar 2020)

Taken on this mornings walk.... Look carefully and you'll see two herons and a swan.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Mar 2020)

Self isolating at 5am today.


----------



## Alex H (17 Mar 2020)

new blue passport


----------



## All uphill (17 Mar 2020)

Ms AllUphill took this one on our spin to Wellington this morning


----------



## rualexander (17 Mar 2020)

Sunday run


----------



## Alex H (18 Mar 2020)

I'll just put these here. *DON'T* forget to bring them! (child size boots)






Warkworth Beach


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2020)

You'd cover up the model name, wouldn't you?

Quarry Hill
Horbury Bridge
A642


----------



## biggs682 (19 Mar 2020)

Our rhubarb is progressing nicely


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

A day in the office: on the Panama Hat trail in Ecuador. I've been off in the steamy wilds of coastal Ecuador doing a photo essay on the finest living weaver of Panama hats. Back home now, having gotten home just ahead of all the travel chaos.


----------



## Alex H (19 Mar 2020)

Amble harbour at high tide


----------



## Alex H (20 Mar 2020)

Haring Along






They turned round with a couple of metres of me. I was surprised they didn't run on first sight.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2020)

_'Miners Path' _
(as I've always known it)
Top of 'Birkwood Hill' (by Carringtons Farm), to NewLands Lane)






Seen here, from the opposite direction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2768438

It follows the hedge-line, to the right of image; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2734924


----------



## rualexander (20 Mar 2020)

Who needs cafes anyway?!


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2020)

Watching the sun set at "Murder Hole" beach (Trá Bhá Íochtair).


----------



## hoopdriver (20 Mar 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 509411
> 
> Watching the sun set at "Murder Hole" beach (Trá Bhá Íochtair).


Lovely


----------



## biggs682 (21 Mar 2020)

My R.E.W and some blossom


----------



## steveindenmark (21 Mar 2020)

Lovely in Denmark today 🇩🇰🌞


----------



## biggs682 (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

Bloody hell, almost forgot! My Mum sadly passed away last year but the kids and I usually make a fuss of my lovely wife, she’s a great Mum.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Mar 2020)

Having had a couple of virussy days at the end of last week, I'm staying in for the week, which is quite hard on a day like today... but I know it's the right thing to do, and won't be mixing with people on my release. Anyway, a morning view from behind the prison bars...


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

The Trout at Wolvercote this morning


----------



## Gunk (22 Mar 2020)

Port Meadow was beautiful today


----------



## Spartak (22 Mar 2020)




----------



## rualexander (22 Mar 2020)

Spring at last.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Mar 2020)

While the UK is closing all its parks and open spaces. In Denmark they are all open and we are all finding new tracks to ride and keeping away from the popular places.


----------



## Rocky (23 Mar 2020)

Early morning by the Thames


----------



## Gunk (23 Mar 2020)

MOT day, good timing as I’m guessing most places will be closed later this week


----------



## EltonFrog (23 Mar 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> View attachment 509913
> 
> Early morning by the Thames



Built by the architect Daniel Harris in the 1790's, who was also the governor of Oxford Prison, he used prison labour as well as skilled labour.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Mar 2020)

A daffodil to brighten up your day


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Mar 2020)

A beautiful ride to work at 5am today. No people but lots of deer and 2 foxes.


----------



## Vertego (24 Mar 2020)




----------



## Rocky (25 Mar 2020)

Seen on the Thames this morning...... @potsy can you identify it for us?


----------



## Gunk (25 Mar 2020)

Let the exercise begin!


----------



## Gunk (25 Mar 2020)

High Street Oxford deserted this afternoon


----------



## ChrisEyles (25 Mar 2020)

Out for some therapy on my allotted exercise trip today.


----------



## Alex H (26 Mar 2020)

Busy car park in Bamburgh (long stay next to the castle)


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

Glengorm Castle in the distance.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Mar 2020)

Ardnamurchan with Rum faintly in the distance behind.


----------



## Rocky (26 Mar 2020)

Sunrise on the Thames this morning


----------



## Alex H (26 Mar 2020)

Inner Farne


----------



## keithmac (26 Mar 2020)

Oldy buy a goody, 8 years ago!.


----------



## Gunk (26 Mar 2020)

Oxford Canal this afternoon


----------



## mudsticks (26 Mar 2020)

Not today..

But hard to believe only just three weeks ago, about to get on the train to go biking in Cornwall for a week.

Won't be any high jinks such as this for a while now 

Have to make the best of local lanes for now, and spring is definitely sprunging..


----------



## Rocky (27 Mar 2020)

Early morning walk today


----------



## mudsticks (27 Mar 2020)

Today..

Working in a few acres of last years sunflower / ryecorn mix, with the heavy discs.. 

The good girls alternative to ploughing - which is kind of a shame, because I rather like ploughing 

For the eagle-eyed note the new link arm lifter.. 

Sourced, and fitted by my local hero tractor mechanic guy, who doesn't turn his nose up at smaller / older kit.. 

Also freshly pollard Italian Alder in the background.. 

Bigger branches for firewood, brash for bio-char. 
Trees themselves mainly for crop windbreak. 

Lots of jobs getting tackled during lock down.


----------



## mudsticks (27 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Ardnamurchan with Rum faintly in the distance behind.
> View attachment 510565




Oh lovely Scotland Shire 

Usually make it up there, in the late spring.. 

Not this year, I fear..


----------



## oldwheels (27 Mar 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Oh lovely Scotland Shire
> 
> Usually make it up there, in the late spring..
> 
> Not this year, I fear..


Scotland is not a shire it is a country within which there are some shires


----------



## mudsticks (27 Mar 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Scotland is not a shire it is a country within which there are some shires



Who knew..??


----------



## Rocky (28 Mar 2020)

This would be a great place to hole up......






......on the Thames this morning


----------



## oldwheels (29 Mar 2020)

This morning looking down through the Doirlinn to the Sound of Mull. In the far distance is probably cloud but could be Ben Cruachan.


----------



## Cp40Carl (29 Mar 2020)

The weather is improving. I hereby declare Allez season open. Meols (Wirral) today.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Mar 2020)

A short ride to get away from the town wanderers... and rewarded with a view out from a deserted Woodbury Common (it would normally be heaving on a sunny Sunday) to the English Channel:


----------



## mudsticks (29 Mar 2020)

Waves from just out of shot to the North. 






Green lanes doing their spring thing, very bright, but chilly wind.







And not today, but a beautiful Scottish beach from a while back.

Always quiet there, but must be particularly so right now


----------



## Shearwater Missile (29 Mar 2020)

Indoor shot this week. Now what else can I take a photo of ? Answers on a postcard !


----------



## biggs682 (30 Mar 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> View attachment 511240
> 
> Indoor shot this week. Now what else can I take a photo of ? Answers on a postcard !



Inside an orchid ? 

Carrying on the flower theme a few from around our garden today.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Mar 2020)

I combined my exercise ride with picking up teaching material from school for next term, and a quick food shop in a farm shop. The sun was out for most of it, so that was a satisfying escape from confinement. Can you see where I parked my bike?


----------



## Rocky (31 Mar 2020)

On the Oxford canal


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

I love that part of Oxford, Walton Manor would be my ideal place to live.


----------



## Gunk (31 Mar 2020)

Magnolia Tree today, University Church Oxford


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Mar 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2020)

A rooftop sunset tonight... and some pretty clouds


----------



## Rocky (1 Apr 2020)

Early morning walk by the Thames


----------



## Gunk (1 Apr 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> Early morning walk by the Thames
> View attachment 511831



That’s just down from Godstow lock, beautiful!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2020)

A nice morning to enjoy the permitted exercise on the summer bike:


----------



## mudsticks (1 Apr 2020)

Not from today, but came up on my rolling album from last year in Spain.

Stopping off for refreshments on biking holibobs - how much all that got taken for granted??

Except mapping the days now, is similarly tricky.


----------



## Ashimoto (2 Apr 2020)

Came across this today. It made me chuckle, must have been there a good while


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Apr 2020)

Fortunately, I have a lot of this to ride on.


----------



## Alex H (2 Apr 2020)

I was thinking about this, but it blowing a gale out there and there's still HGV's about.







A1 as it bypasses Alnwick


----------



## biggs682 (3 Apr 2020)

Me and the cat having a breakfast meeting


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2020)

Trying to find interesting things within 2KM of your home #4,765




The Peace sculpture in Ballymacool Park.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Apr 2020)

Not only was it grey and miserable most of the day, so was I, with bellyache. Anyway, I took the bike all of 500m to get a sunset photo at the other end of Topsham. That cheered me up.


----------



## Arjimlad (3 Apr 2020)

I rode into Bristol City centre to see it quiet and depopulated on a Friday evening, but it was this view nearer home which I loved the most.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Apr 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> I rode into Bristol City centre to see it quiet and depopulated on a Friday evening, but it was this view nearer home which I loved the most.
> View attachment 512458


I'm trying to work out what Bristol spire that could be... wouldn't have thought that it could be Redcliffe, so maybe Stapleton??


----------



## biggs682 (4 Apr 2020)

A week after planting seeds we have life


----------



## theloafer (4 Apr 2020)

bike cleaning day ..


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

I presume you’re not using a jet wash!


----------



## theloafer (4 Apr 2020)

thought about it


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

It looks immaculate, where’s the dirt?


----------



## theloafer (4 Apr 2020)

all done... the Rohloff hub and cabon belt helps in the cleaning process


----------



## Gunk (4 Apr 2020)

The dreaming spires looking across from Harcourt Hill


----------



## ianrauk (4 Apr 2020)




----------



## Arjimlad (4 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I'm trying to work out what Bristol spire that could be... wouldn't have thought that it could be Redcliffe, so maybe Stapleton??


It's St Michael's, Winterbourne


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Apr 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> It's St Michael's, Winterbourne


Aha, thanks. That makes sense. I think I might have rung the bells there once, many many moons ago, but I'm not sure. It's an elegant spire!


----------



## Arjimlad (5 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Aha, thanks. That makes sense. I think I might have rung the bells there once, many many moons ago, but I'm not sure. It's an elegant spire!


I had a cub night there not long ago with a detailed talk about the bells, fascinating.


----------



## Rocky (5 Apr 2020)

Perfect early morning light


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

Exeter looking pretty in the distance today...


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> A week after planting seeds we have life
> 
> View attachment 512514



And 2 days later we have


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Apr 2020)

We have haf a few of these nights recently


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> And 2 days later we have
> 
> View attachment 513057



what are they?


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Exeter looking pretty in the distance today...
> 
> View attachment 513013


Exeter looks pretty damn fine close up as well


----------



## Gunk (6 Apr 2020)

Not much social distancing going on there


----------



## biggs682 (6 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> what are they?


Runner beans eventually


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Exeter looks pretty damn fine close up as well
> View attachment 513065



It's just the most fantastic building, inside and out, and I count myself lucky to have played in there countless times, including once on the mighty organ.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Exeter looks pretty damn fine close up as well
> View attachment 513065



And one of the advantages of being an 'insider' is that you can get photos the general public don't...


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> Not much social distancing going on there


Grrrr!


----------



## Grant Fondo (6 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> And one of the advantages of being an 'insider' is that you can get photos the general public don't...
> 
> View attachment 513089


Fabulous! It's probably 30 years since my last visit, I particularly like the Norman tower!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Fabulous! It's probably 30 years since my last visit, I particularly like the Norman tower!


Even better... there are two of them! Oh, and I used to ring the bells in the south tower, including the 3.5 ton one.


----------



## Rocky (7 Apr 2020)

Early morning walk by the Thames


----------



## Mrs M (7 Apr 2020)

Gave Mr M a haircut 
Small disaster with a wee baldy patch at the back but just chopped the rest to blend in


----------



## Alex H (7 Apr 2020)




----------



## biggs682 (7 Apr 2020)

A couple of flowers from around the front garden .


----------



## And (7 Apr 2020)

On one of the blood bikes today - samples to be tested for Covid 19 need transporting to the regional test centre


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)




----------



## Vertego (7 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> Exeter looks pretty damn fine close up as well
> View attachment 513065


It's not quite l'eglise Glandage, is it? (I know, it's not exactly 'My picture of the day')






Being 'confined to quarters' in Basingstoke doesn't quite do it! So, Brian, Exeter or le pays Diois?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2020)

If Carlsberg made 27" tyre's here they are 





Normally I would have been rushing to get them fitted but they can wait a while .


----------



## Grant Fondo (8 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> If Carlsberg made 27" tyre's here they are
> View attachment 513445
> 
> 
> Normally I would have been rushing to get them fitted but they can wait a while .


What type of tricylcle do you have by the way?


----------



## biggs682 (8 Apr 2020)

Grant Fondo said:


> What type of tricylcle do you have by the way?



ha i don't have a trike i just bought the last 3 that the supplier had on offer


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> If Carlsberg made 27" tyre's here they are
> View attachment 513445
> 
> 
> Normally I would have been rushing to get them fitted but they can wait a while .



Fitted some 20” 37mm to front of my recumbent this week. Very nice riding at 40 psi after a winter with a marathon 40mm on the front.


----------



## All uphill (8 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> And one of the advantages of being an 'insider' is that you can get photos the general public don't...
> 
> View attachment 513089


Is it time for a "Your Bike in front of an Altar" thread?

No, I didn't think so.


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Apr 2020)

Sunset in Ibiza


----------



## Rocky (9 Apr 2020)

Sunrise on the canal


----------



## Vertego (10 Apr 2020)

Some time this morning...


----------



## Vantage (10 Apr 2020)

Haven't posted in a while but here goes. 
The theme today is.........

GRAVEL!

So here's some gravel. A substance not found on every inch of the UK therefor requiring a bike specific for it. 







So here's my 'gravel bike' with its 'gravel tyres', 'gravel bag', 'gravel pedals', the doggies 'gravel water bowl' and the 'gravel doggie'.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Apr 2020)

I was naughty and sneaked out for a quick early morning snap 100 yards from my house... my exercise will be later...


----------



## Alex H (11 Apr 2020)

Pino-by-the-Sea, Northumberland, NE66 3BT


----------



## Rocky (11 Apr 2020)

A familiar bridge to some


----------



## stoatsngroats (11 Apr 2020)

Just a short one, checking a route for my daughter, but still some gentle hills which were fun to get up. I was so certain I could do this on my Brompton, I didn’t take water on what was just a 40 minute ride.
So glad I had the chance to get out today.


----------



## Vantage (11 Apr 2020)

Today's theme is......

Gardening!

The rear garden of this house is a bunch of mounds and dips and endless buried crap which years ago caused Pams dog a serious injury.
Yesterday I ordered a tiller and it was delivered this morning! Awesome!
So today I've been ripping the hell out of it in an attempt to level it.
Mum suggested ages ago that I could do it with a shovel. Type 1 diabetic. 
Tiller to the rescue


----------



## And (11 Apr 2020)

Changing the mtb tyres from winter to summer, this was in the rear tyre I removed, it's about 20mm long - Stans 'no tubes' sealant works


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Apr 2020)

Eleven hours after my other "photo of the day"...


----------



## CharlesF (12 Apr 2020)

@briantrumpet , that is award-winning. Superb!

PS, was it be taken at Loch Ness, if so the clearest picture of Nessie ever.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Apr 2020)

Early in the Kent Downs


----------



## mudsticks (12 Apr 2020)

A fine Easter morning, on top of the hill.


----------



## Rocky (12 Apr 2020)

The Thames looking northwest


----------



## And (12 Apr 2020)

No idea who this lady is, she just appeared on the road this morning giving away easter eggs - I declined, but there were many grateful recipients.


----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)




----------



## Katherine (13 Apr 2020)

Great Budworth


----------



## Gunk (13 Apr 2020)

My Rhododendrons are out 👍


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Apr 2020)

...Early sunrise...


----------



## And (13 Apr 2020)

Curbar Edge


----------



## Alex H (14 Apr 2020)

Mini Magnolia


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Apr 2020)

Business as usual for wildlife, both taken on a walk from home at the weekend.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Apr 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 514871
> 
> 
> ...Early sunrise...


Where is that please ? It looks familiar, it looks like Italy along the Amalfi coast but not Amalfi.


----------



## Zanelad (14 Apr 2020)

Mrs M said:


> Gave Mr M a haircut
> Small disaster with a wee baldy patch at the back but just chopped the rest to blend in
> View attachment 513182



I'm getting perilously close to asking Mrs Z to cut mine


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Apr 2020)

Shearwater Missile said:


> Where is that please ? It looks familiar, it looks like Italy along the Amalfi coast but not Amalfi.


Yes that's right, Lake Como, Italy, on the route of the Giro di Lombardia. It was a truly beautiful place to ride a bicycle.

Lockdown is a chance to look for inspiration in tough times, or as another forum reader quoted 'running on memories.'


----------



## Alex H (14 Apr 2020)

Ratcheugh Observatory


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2020)

A beefly


----------



## Shearwater Missile (14 Apr 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Yes that's right, Lake Como, Italy, on the route of the Giro di Lombardia. It was a truly beautiful place to ride a bicycle.
> 
> Lockdown is a chance to look for inspiration in tough times, or as another forum reader quoted 'running on memories.'


Half right with Italy then. You are right about the need for inspiration in tough times.


----------



## Rocky (14 Apr 2020)

A sunny morning on Port Meadow


----------



## EltonFrog (14 Apr 2020)

An acquaintance of mine took this photo of his bike down The Mall earlier this evening.


----------



## Andy_R (14 Apr 2020)

My home town


----------



## All uphill (14 Apr 2020)

Cooking this evening and thought this butternut squash looked good against the worktop.








It certainly tasted good! (The squash, not the worktop).


----------



## Rocky (15 Apr 2020)

Beautiful blue sky on our morning walk


----------



## All uphill (15 Apr 2020)

Here's where our potatoes come from.


----------



## Alembicbassman (15 Apr 2020)

A local bimble on the bike to the top of the hill near Firbeck, Rotherham. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firbeck


----------



## mickle (15 Apr 2020)

Two bikes, one kickstand.


----------



## Gunk (16 Apr 2020)

A deserted Merton Street in Oxford earlier today


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2020)

I couldn't decide what my bike was in front of...


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2020)

View attachment 515810
[ATTACH



The bottom Mishnish Loch with Ben Hiant on Ardnamurchan in the distance this morning. I left my foot in the picture for artistic effect?


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2020)

Along the prom, but not Shoreham-by-sea.


----------



## Mrs M (17 Apr 2020)

Mr M enjoying his curry and vino in the Wendy house, watching Heartbeat


----------



## oldwheels (17 Apr 2020)

Second attempt. No idea what happened first time. Mishnish Lochs this morning with Ben Hiant on Ardnamurchan behind.


----------



## And (17 Apr 2020)

(On a very old bridge, in front of water) Coalpit Lane, Lathkill Dale


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2020)

Rhubarb and apple crumble


----------



## Mo1959 (18 Apr 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Rhubarb and apple crumble
> 
> View attachment 515933


Mmmmm. With custard?


----------



## biggs682 (18 Apr 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Mmmmm. With custard?



Yes i think so


----------



## mudsticks (18 Apr 2020)

The beginning of the bluebell carpet :-)


----------



## biggs682 (19 Apr 2020)

A snail trying to get past our butterfly net


----------



## avecReynolds531 (19 Apr 2020)

Not far from getting back home this morning


----------



## Rocky (19 Apr 2020)

Oxford's sandstone in the glorious sunshine this morning


----------



## Gunk (19 Apr 2020)

Bluebells in our local woods


----------



## Jenkins (19 Apr 2020)

A winding drainage channel on the Trimley mudflats of the River Orwell


----------



## Rocky (20 Apr 2020)

On the Oxford canal this morning


----------



## Gunk (20 Apr 2020)

Tubney House, Oxfordshire. This morning


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2020)

Head of the Mishnish Lochs. I turn where the water ends in the picture as there is a brutal hill to get back up just beyond.
1000 this morning.


----------



## oldwheels (20 Apr 2020)

This morning 0940. Ben Resipole the highest hill in the far distance on the right looking up Loch Sunart.


----------



## Spartak (20 Apr 2020)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Apr 2020)

Absolutely beautiful sunshine out there today but pretty windy. The view towards the Wrekin from Lyth Hill:


----------



## And (20 Apr 2020)

A reminder of a different time





https://www.nottinghamshire.gov.uk/...and-green-spaces/green-spaces/silverhill-wood


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2020)

Another day, another Topsham sunset... it's a bit weird seeing the boats still up on the quay at this time of year, but on the plus side, they do make the photos more interesting...


----------



## Alex H (21 Apr 2020)

You can see my house from here . View of Alnwick across the valley from RAF Boulmer OPs Centre


----------



## mudsticks (21 Apr 2020)

Beautifully mossy beeches in our local woods.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (21 Apr 2020)




----------



## Rocky (22 Apr 2020)

One for @mudsticks


----------



## Rocky (22 Apr 2020)

St Margaret’s Binsey - it was just lovely sitting in the shade


----------



## Alex H (22 Apr 2020)

Pillbox at Craster - apparently over 6,500 still exist


----------



## mudsticks (22 Apr 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> One for @mudsticks
> 
> View attachment 517009





Just for me ??

You're too kind 

But you're right - it's a well known fact that a rotting stump is the easiest route to any girls heart 






A leafy lane backatcha ...


----------



## Archie_tect (22 Apr 2020)

Not a person in sight today and clear blue skies...


----------



## Rocky (22 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Just for me ??
> 
> You're too kind
> 
> ...


I couldn’t find a mossy beech, so, sorry, but a rotten stump will have to do.


----------



## mudsticks (22 Apr 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> I couldn’t find a mossy beech, so, sorry, but a rotten stump will have to do.



It's the thought that counts. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
. 
_Allegedly _


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Apr 2020)

Looking down towards Mount Ephraim Gardens, with both the Swale and Isle of Sheppey, hazy at the horizon.


----------



## And (22 Apr 2020)

Empty car parks in Matlock Bath


----------



## bigdosser (22 Apr 2020)

Tinto Hill South Lanarkshire lovely day still a bit windy..


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2020)

la selfie du jour...


----------



## Rocky (23 Apr 2020)

The Thames in all its glory this morning


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Apr 2020)

From some years ago, taking a break on the Yeongsang river cycle path, South Korea.


----------



## Spartak (23 Apr 2020)

Sunny Brizzle... 😉


----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2020)

Abandoned Westgate Centre Oxford


----------



## Katherine (23 Apr 2020)




----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Apr 2020)




----------



## Gunk (23 Apr 2020)

Great photo @CanucksTraveller


----------



## And (23 Apr 2020)

My lovely wife made some more laundry bags for the NHS


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Apr 2020)

From last year, having a tea break on the Viking Trail cycle route in Kent.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

Manchester from Werneth Low. Worth the 20 minute MTB climb.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2020)

And said:


> My lovely wife made some more laundry bags for the NHS
> 
> View attachment 517398


Yey. My wife has been doing the same and scrubs.


----------



## Rocky (24 Apr 2020)

Misty morning on the Thames and a heron fishing


----------



## bigdosser (24 Apr 2020)

Came across this home made sign today. 100m down the road one side has been tarred and drivers are using the nice shiny side on the wrong side of the road. A situation i witnessed first hand 30secs before.


----------



## Gunk (24 Apr 2020)

Christchurch Oxford, this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2020)

Just occasionally things line up...


----------



## Gunk (24 Apr 2020)

And a sun that looks like Salman Rushdie


----------



## Alex H (24 Apr 2020)

Alnmouth


----------



## Archie_tect (24 Apr 2020)

Gunk said:


> And a sun that looks like Salman Rushdie


Or Emperor Ming!


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)

Tired of bluebells ?? 

Tired of life


----------



## All uphill (24 Apr 2020)

Apple Blossom is good too


----------



## mudsticks (24 Apr 2020)




----------



## Rocky (25 Apr 2020)

No 1 son is in Fiji. Yesterday he spotted a manta (he is studying their behaviour) with fishing line round her mouth and body cutting into her flesh. Today, he and his colleague were able to remove it. The manta is called Maddy.


----------



## mudsticks (25 Apr 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> View attachment 517691
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a good boy. 

Now and then they really do make you proud eh? 

Shame we're such untidy buggers as humans generally.


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2020)

A white blue bell in amongst normal blue bells


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2020)

I didn't manage to get a conventional sunset photo tonight, but then a swan flew by...


----------



## Gunk (26 Apr 2020)

Bluebells Boars Hill, Oxford


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2020)

Today's doll house...


----------



## Spartak (27 Apr 2020)

Nice ride this afternoon along the Gravel tracks of South Gloucestershire... 👍


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Apr 2020)

From a few years ago, again in the Lake Como region. My local lanes don't really look like this.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Apr 2020)

Tonight... at least the rain had stopped...


----------



## Zipp2001 (29 Apr 2020)




----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2020)

On the way out for some fresh air at half seven on Tuesday evening. Looking down my road east towards the val de Creuse by my neighbours place with the setting sun behind.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> On the way out for some fresh air at half seven on Tuesday evening. Looking down my road east towards the val de Creuse by my neighbours place with the setting sun behind.
> View attachment 518649


I see the French lockdown is due to be eased somewhat...


----------



## Arjimlad (29 Apr 2020)

Lovely ride to work today


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I see the French lockdown is due to be eased somewhat...


Yes! On 11th of May if the numbers look acceptable. They are to decide by department and here the cases are low enough that people from other departments are being moved from hard hit areas for treatment. I cannot wait, there will be no visiting bars or restaurants but it is a start of sorts.


----------



## randynewmanscat (29 Apr 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 517635
> 
> 
> Tired of bluebells ??
> ...


I found some last night on my ride in the evening. They aren't too rare here so I will have to admit that some will be dug up and transplanted to my treeline in the garden. I adore Bluebells, parts of Delamere and other Cheshire forests have fine Bluebell carpets that I enjoyed seeing, a true sign of spring.
These orchids are common in the forest here, there are several types and in my ignorance I cannot name one of them. This one from an evening ride in late March just passed.


----------



## Knightly85 (29 Apr 2020)




----------



## swee'pea99 (29 Apr 2020)

Did someone say bluebells?


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Yes! On 11th of May if the numbers look acceptable. They are to decide by department and here the cases are low enough that people from other departments are being moved from hard hit areas for treatment. I cannot wait, there will be no visiting bars or restaurants but it is a start of sorts.


I was actually glad I didn't get to my house in the Drôme at Easter... even if I had got there, it would have been torture to have to have stayed indoors and not cycled, and I'd probably still be stuck there now. Just hoping things are OK for August for me getting there somehow, even if things are still not anywhere 'back to normal'.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2020)

The unexpected post-rain sunset was almost as good as the shin of beef stew I'd just wolfed down...


----------



## Zipp2001 (30 Apr 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2020)

I went apple blossom hunting today:


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I was actually glad I didn't get to my house in the Drôme at Easter... even if I had got there, it would have been torture to have to have stayed indoors and not cycled, and I'd probably still be stuck there now. Just hoping things are OK for August for me getting there somehow, even if things are still not anywhere 'back to normal'.


Your place is in the twilight zone otherwise known as "orange zone", if I understand the statement made last week it means review before 11th of May. I assume you have someone to cut your grass there


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 May 2020)

Sunshine with a lovely local road sign (and just after one of the steepest short climbs around).
Near Holbeam, Kent.


----------



## Rocky (1 May 2020)

In between showers, the Thames this morning


----------



## Mrs M (1 May 2020)

Day off work today so the garden needs cheering up a bit


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> View attachment 518719


Where is that?


----------



## Knightly85 (1 May 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Where is that?


Surrey


----------



## randynewmanscat (1 May 2020)

Knightly85 said:


> Surrey


I only know the Mole valley and Box Hill, Ralph Halperns old house overlooks my mates workshop in the valley, every man and his dog seems to be involved in landscape gardening for the truly wealthy. The view in your picture is very easy on the eye.


----------



## Knightly85 (1 May 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I only know the Mole valley and Box Hill, Ralph Halperns old house overlooks my mates workshop in the valley, every man and his dog seems to be involved in landscape gardening for the truly wealthy. The view in your picture is very easy on the eye.


It's box hill


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

My lad took this at 1 am this morning on his way back from work (firefighter).


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

Apologies for it not being my picture but it was too good not to share.


----------



## Arjimlad (1 May 2020)

screenman said:


> Apologies for it not being my picture but it was too good not to share.


It's beautiful - where is it ?


----------



## Arjimlad (1 May 2020)

I did a little circular ride yesterday & was able to stop and admire this view from Rudgeway on the A38, over towards the Prince of Wales Bridge.


----------



## screenman (1 May 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> It's beautiful - where is it ?



Lincoln Cathedral, it is lit up in blue as support for the emergency services.


----------



## steveindenmark (1 May 2020)

Racing the rain today. I just about won ☔😁🏁


----------



## uphillstruggler (1 May 2020)

From Tuesday 

Keep On giving folks


----------



## Mrs M (1 May 2020)

Finished for today, still lots more to do


----------



## mickle (1 May 2020)

Making a sewing workshop out if an old caravan. It was so rotten ive had to virtually rebuild it.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 May 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> Your place is in the twilight zone otherwise known as "orange zone", if I understand the statement made last week it means review before 11th of May. I assume you have someone to cut your grass there



Yes, I'm guessing its proximity to Italy didn't help, and the heaving masse of Valence (not to mention the local three-kisses-norm for friends).

My garden grass seems to be self-composting if I don't get around to scything it. I'm more upset about my plum, greengage and cherry trees doing their stuff without me...


----------



## briantrumpet (1 May 2020)

Anyway, more importantly, the air was crystal clear this afternoon, and I could almost see all the way to France from Devon (if the world weren't round):


----------



## randynewmanscat (2 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes, I'm guessing its proximity to Italy didn't help, and the heaving masse of Valence (not to mention the local three-kisses-norm for friends).
> 
> My garden grass seems to be self-composting if I don't get around to scything it. I'm more upset about my plum, greengage and cherry trees doing their stuff without me...
> 
> View attachment 519240


That central vertical branch should be snipped in autumn or early next year for an open centre, my opinion and two p's worth. While I'm telling other people how to suck eggs dig a 1M circle 10cm deep around it and mulch with whatever good stuff you have. I managed to rescue three very sad cherry trees via a severe pruning and creating mulching pits around them.
I lost most of my cherry crop two weeks ago after severe storms destroyed the flowers while they where still being pollinated, some you win...
I see a contented looking dog in the background.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> That central vertical branch should be snipped in autumn or early next year for an open centre, my opinion and two p's worth. While I'm telling other people how to suck eggs dig a 1M circle 10cm deep around it and mulch with whatever good stuff you have. I managed to rescue three very sad cherry trees via a severe pruning and creating mulching pits around them.
> I lost most of my cherry crop two weeks ago after severe storms destroyed the flowers while they where still being pollinated, some you win...
> I see a contented looking dog in the background.



Ah, thanks... this photo was 2017... and that's what I've been doing with pruning since, in late summer, to try to avoid fungal infection. Mulching pits a good idea! Late frosts can be a problem - a couple of years ago, one in early May pretty much wiped out the grape and walnut crop of the region.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 May 2020)

You can just about see Iberian Peninsula from Ibiza, as Ive found out today


----------



## Alembicbassman (2 May 2020)

Out and about near Clifton - South Yorkshire (very small Wiki entry  ) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clifton,_Doncaster


----------



## mudsticks (2 May 2020)

The sky was blue enough for Ibiza today.
Sea a bit slanty though. 

Lovely fresh breeze, and the lanes to get there are pretty divine right now. 

Bluebells, campion, fiddle heads, stitchwort, and cowparsley, filling the hedges . 

May is fulfilling her promise


----------



## uphillstruggler (2 May 2020)

Been picking a bit of this recently, made a tomato soup with this as a base, very good indeed


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 May 2020)

An early morning at Harty Ferry, looking out over the Swale at low tide, with the Isle of Sheppey on the left, and the Whitstable coast on the right.


----------



## And (3 May 2020)

High Nelly's Cafe, Tideswell. This cafe closed and was put up for sale before the lock down, which was a tragedy as it made the second best rocky road on the planet. The young lady on the right of picture is not High Nelly, she is my wife who makes the best rocky road on the planet. Fact. It is not our tandem on the wall, as the best rocky road maker on the planet will not entertain the idea of a tandem.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2020)

Between main course and desert, I popped out...


----------



## mudsticks (3 May 2020)

Beech tunnels, looking luscious right now.


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 May 2020)

Cat making use of the unused car during the lockdown.


----------



## mudsticks (4 May 2020)

Enjoying making corduroy, for planting tall brassicas nice and deep.


----------



## Spartak (4 May 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2020)

Bike + tractor!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 May 2020)

From a few years ago: a fine Korean bridge at evening.


----------



## ChrisEyles (4 May 2020)

Out for a quick spin on the SS today


----------



## Vertego (5 May 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Cat making use of the unused car during the lockdown.
> 
> View attachment 519871


That car is way too clean for unused!


----------



## Vertego (5 May 2020)

And said:


> High Nelly's Cafe, Tideswell. This cafe closed and was put up for sale before the lock down, which was a tragedy as it made the second best rocky road on the planet. The young lady on the right of picture is not High Nelly, she is my wife who makes the best rocky road on the planet. Fact. It is not our tandem on the wall, as the best rocky road maker on the planet will not entertain the idea of a tandem.
> 
> View attachment 519797


Pardon my ignorance...what is rocky road? Recipe?


----------



## And (5 May 2020)

Vertego said:


> Pardon my ignorance...what is rocky road? Recipe?


It's sweet and sticky and very, very nice!
The BBC Good Food recipe is good (so I'm told...) https://www.bbcgoodfood.com/recipes/easy-rocky-road


----------



## Alembicbassman (5 May 2020)

Vertego said:


> That car is way too clean for unused!



I got bored and clayed it the other week. Good excercise.


----------



## And (5 May 2020)

Willersley Castle and some cows


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 May 2020)

The Beavers have been busy, they have 5 trees going at once by the river.


----------



## slowmotion (6 May 2020)

My knees.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 May 2020)

From several years ago:
One of the beautiful hairpin bends on the San Salvador climb, Mallorca.


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (6 May 2020)

Nice 17ml undulating run-out on the iron horse with the magic button today.
Hope those Boy Scouts have used the right knots on that dodgy sign!


----------



## Archie_tect (6 May 2020)

Sunny Morpeth.


----------



## And (6 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 520324
> 
> From several years ago:
> One of the beautiful hairpin bends on the San Salvador climb, Mallorca.


It is indeed a fabulous climb - I did this and the climb to Castell de Santueri in the same ride - fantastic day out


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 May 2020)

And said:


> It is indeed a fabulous climb - I did this and the climb to Castell de Santueri in the same ride - fantastic day out


Thanks for the Castell de Santueri mention - I don't know that climb & will look to remedy that (if & when we ever get back to Mallorca).


----------



## Spartak (7 May 2020)

Yesterday...


----------



## briantrumpet (7 May 2020)

One from yesterday - I had stopped to take a photo or two of the leafy canopy, but the appearance of another cyclist in the distance was too good an opportunity to miss...


----------



## Andy_R (7 May 2020)

Finally got the hang of this "star trail" mularkey...from last night....


----------



## Rocky (7 May 2020)

Oxford this morning 





Magdalen College church in the background


----------



## Spartak (8 May 2020)

Some pics from yesterday's walk along the Dramway & Brandy Bottom.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 May 2020)

Busy time for the blackbirds. 😊


----------



## Rocky (8 May 2020)

Bridge of Sighs


----------



## tyred (8 May 2020)

Still a heavy dew and bit of mist on my pre-work perambulation. Has broken into a glorious day though. Good to see that the ewe knows to socially isolate.


----------



## mickle (8 May 2020)

Man size.


----------



## uphillstruggler (8 May 2020)

Not a camping trip but I thought I’d sleep out tonight


----------



## Eziemnaik (9 May 2020)

The White House


----------



## Spartak (9 May 2020)

Early morning ride up to Hanging Hill & Lansdown this morning.... 
This is the view looking east from the beer garden of The Hare & Hounds at the top of Lansdown Hill....


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 May 2020)

From last year, boat carcasses near Conyer Creek, Kent.


----------



## beastie (9 May 2020)

gravelly goodness


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 May 2020)

Limiting how far I go from home is making me revisit places I haven't cycled for ages. Green Lane, Lyth Hill:


----------



## Gunk (9 May 2020)

The Thames, this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (9 May 2020)

Another sunset...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 May 2020)

Several years ago, at the river Moselle cycle path. Vines on steep terraces on the left bank. Below, the river itself...


----------



## Rocky (11 May 2020)

From the Thames towpath


----------



## And (11 May 2020)

Sheep Pasture Incline, HPT


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2020)

Yet another in between main course and pudding sunset... one advantage of the 'lockdown' is that the boats are still out of the water and giving nice profiles in these sunset photos now the sun's heading further around to the west... they'd normally have been off the quay ages ago.


----------



## mudsticks (11 May 2020)

Perfect May hedgerows, from this mornings excursion.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 May 2020)

Loads of life left in that road surface yet :


----------



## Rocky (13 May 2020)

Oxford canal


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 May 2020)

An apple orchard in early blossom, near Conyer last year.


----------



## Vertego (13 May 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2020)

That was pretty tonight!


----------



## ChrisEyles (14 May 2020)

Here's one from a couple of months ago on Exmoor. Can't wait to get out there again now we're allowed!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 May 2020)

...what I wouldn't give to be here again today...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2020)

Really nice out in Shropshire this morning:


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 May 2020)

When your greed gets the better of you.


----------



## Hicky (14 May 2020)

Son no1&2, the M62 in the background and Hollingsworth lake beyond.


----------



## biggs682 (15 May 2020)

Another snail tagged and let loose in the garden .


----------



## Lilliburlero (15 May 2020)

From a couple of weeks ago. So proud of my boy, Heart of Oak ⚓❤️


----------



## BoldonLad (15 May 2020)

South Shields, this morning (15th May 2020).


----------



## Zipp2001 (16 May 2020)

Rainy day so hanging in The Bike Cave.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2020)

Apologies for the selfie, but I rather liked that way this turned out...


----------



## And (16 May 2020)

Chatsworth from New Piece Wood.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 May 2020)

Wales demoted from country to parish


----------



## Rocky (17 May 2020)

Folly Bridge







Mrs Fox hanging out


----------



## Gunk (17 May 2020)

We ride past there regularly. It’s lovely, I never tire of it.


----------



## All uphill (17 May 2020)

A day at home. Lifting my head from the weeding to see this.






Oak trees are big!


----------



## Rocky (18 May 2020)

This guy got in my way this morning and wouldn’t budge.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 May 2020)

I love cycling here. Everywhere was lovely to the eyes & it somehow made turning pedals easier.


----------



## mudsticks (18 May 2020)

A grand day out on The Moors


----------



## Gunk (18 May 2020)

Relaxing by the Thames


----------



## briantrumpet (18 May 2020)

A bonkers 'ford' at Ide - in fact, the road is just the riverbed for about 50 yards. I once drove my Chrysler Sunbeam along it.


----------



## jayonabike (18 May 2020)

Time for a whisky


----------



## BoldonLad (19 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> A bonkers 'ford' at Ide - in fact, the road is just the riverbed for about 50 yards. I once drove my *Chrysler Sunbeam* along it.
> 
> View attachment 523259



Chrysler Sunbeam, now, there is an unpleasant memory!  

Nice photograph


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> A bonkers 'ford' at Ide - in fact, the road is just the riverbed for about 50 yards. I once drove my Chrysler Sunbeam along it.
> 
> View attachment 523259


There is one like that at Clee St. Margaret too. I keep meaning to ride out that way but haven't done it yet (that will be a long and hilly ride).


----------



## randynewmanscat (19 May 2020)

Slightly cheating as the day is Sunday just passed.
René Descartes in Descartes masked up for the coronavirus age on a beautiful socially distant market day.


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 May 2020)

Fun Ride !


----------



## steveindenmark (20 May 2020)

This photo was taken at 4. 30am today. It was foggy and the sun was coming up. There were no fancy photo settings on the phone. Just standard point and shoot. Sometimes you just get lucky. 😁📸 This is how it came out of the phone.


----------



## Rocky (20 May 2020)

Bridge over the Thames this morning


----------



## tom73 (20 May 2020)

1st longer ride of the year. Much needed mental health boost.


----------



## Alex H (20 May 2020)

The crowds are out at Boulmer beach


----------



## biggs682 (21 May 2020)

A clematis starting to unfurl


----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2020)

The Exe at Bickleigh. You'd not normally pause here long, as it's in the middle of a narrow bridge on the main road from Exeter to Tiverton, but they've closed the road for essential repairs further along, so I grabbed my chance...


----------



## downesy (22 May 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 May 2020)

This is the view (a few days ago) at Oare Marshes nature reserve near Oare village, Kent. Looking across to Harty on the Isle of Sheppey. There used to be a ferry service from these two points that saved a long detour by road.
It's a popular destination for the Saxon Shore long distance walk and for many birdwatchers. 
A lovely peaceful place, and for those that know, there's a partly hidden spring (newly repaired) that has the best water in Kent.


----------



## Rocky (22 May 2020)

Moorhen and chick.....just look at those feet!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 May 2020)

Early weekend sunshine looking onto Oare Creek, which runs into the Swale estuary. A long history of boat building & repairs in the area.


----------



## mudsticks (23 May 2020)

Dartmoor looking good again today.
A bit of a stiff breeze though.


----------



## matiz (24 May 2020)

Some of the 6 cruise ships enjoying free parking in Weymouth bay.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 May 2020)

...looking along the Whitstable coastline, with calm water & some colourful boats...


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2020)

This little chap came and perched next to me earlier.


----------



## randynewmanscat (25 May 2020)

matiz said:


> View attachment 524554
> 
> 
> Some of the 6 cruise ships enjoying free parking in Weymouth bay.


I wonder what the owners will do with them, that business is dead in the water for now.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 523196
> 
> I love cycling here. Everywhere was lovely to the eyes & it somehow made turning pedals easier.


La france est un très beau pays


----------



## matiz (25 May 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I wonder what the owners will do with them, that business is dead in the water for now.



There's also hundreds of crew members from around the world stranded on board who would like to go home.


----------



## Rocky (25 May 2020)

Oxford botanical gardens


----------



## tom73 (25 May 2020)

Brompton Bruce said:


> View attachment 524756
> 
> Oxford botanical gardens


Viewed from your back garden


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 May 2020)

...a Bridleway through the apple orchards...near Sheldwich, Kent.


----------



## tom73 (25 May 2020)

Early morning spin got a bit lost but when you have the views who cares


----------



## Alex H (25 May 2020)

A bank holiday and sunny weather brings out the crowds to Boulmer beach. Numbers are double those last Wednesday.


----------



## downesy (25 May 2020)

Working farm on the old largs road ,the water wheel has obviously seen better days


----------



## tom73 (25 May 2020)

Alex H said:


> A bank holiday and sunny weather brings out the crowds to Boulmer beach. Numbers are double those last Wednesday.
> 
> View attachment 524771


Bloody tourists


----------



## tom73 (25 May 2020)

downesy said:


> Working farm on the old largs road ,the water wheel has obviously seen better days
> View attachment 524774


Bit of gaffer tape and a quick blast of WD and it will be fine


----------



## biggs682 (25 May 2020)

The old banana choice


----------



## EltonFrog (25 May 2020)

The entrance to Westgate shopping centre today, it would normally be rammed on a day like today.


----------



## Zipp2001 (25 May 2020)

I had to get new tires for the Z, and put my name on them. These are permanent rubber custom letters you can buy with whatever you want to say. Since I was known as Zipp2001 when I raced because of my bikes I go by that. The last pair lasted the life of the tires.


----------



## flake99please (25 May 2020)




----------



## Racing roadkill (25 May 2020)




----------



## ChrisEyles (25 May 2020)

A couple of pics from yesterday's ride. Lockdown has made our house sale fall through, so I'm using the time to enjoy the lovely bridleways around here while I still can.


----------



## Mrs M (25 May 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> A couple of pics from yesterday's ride. Lockdown has made our house sale fall through, so I'm using the time to enjoy the lovely bridleways around here while I still can.
> 
> View attachment 524930
> 
> ...


A like for the pics, not for the fall through


----------



## Zipp2001 (25 May 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> View attachment 524900


She is a beauty !


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 May 2020)

One from last night, my home made Chimenea and one from today, some fine reading material


----------



## briantrumpet (25 May 2020)

A new road for me, and a new view, near Butterleigh. Shame there's a bike in the way...


----------



## downesy (26 May 2020)

Couple from today wemyss bay train /ferry station and the cloch lighthouse


----------



## Alembicbassman (26 May 2020)

There are some nob heads round where I live.


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

That’ll polish out!


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2020)

Quick snap from the cockpit just after lunchtime. A misty Ardnamurchan and the ferry from Coll and Tiree heading in for Oban. Not sure which one but could be LOTI.


----------



## Zanelad (26 May 2020)

downesy said:


> Couple from today wemyss bay train /ferry station and the cloch lighthouse



The last (and only) time I've been to Wemyss Bay was 48 years ago. Suddenly, I feel very old.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 May 2020)

Yesterday afternoon
Bridge over the River Wharfe
Boston Spa
(roughly, between Wetherby & Tadcaster)


Downstream






Upstream to the Weir





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5369959


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 May 2020)

Yesterday tea-time

'Kirkthorpe Weir' & _EastMoor Beach_

With a lot more people out of camera-sight
Behind the bushes, & on the opposite bank, by the hydro-electric plant (*1*)
_




_
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...sluice-gates-warmfield-cum-heath#.XnkCY0B2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2675880

*1. *

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10209170094161732&set=a.10208206049781225&type=3&theater


----------



## Gunk (26 May 2020)

My garden, I’ve really enjoyed it during the lockdown, I’ve pottered about, restored bikes in it, enjoyed some some nice al fresco meals. Although it’s been a worrying time, it’s not all been bad.


----------



## mudsticks (26 May 2020)

A stupidly hot day on the farm..
Planting aubergines 🍆 and peppers in the tunnel, like a sauna.




Courgettes nearly ready though..





And peas for tea 

Going for a ride first thing tomorrow, too hot in the middle of the day right now. 

And It's only May


----------



## Gunk (27 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Going for a ride first thing tomorrow, too hot in the middle of the day right now.
> 
> And It's only May



It is amazing weather, I’ve actually picked up a bit of tan, I look as if I’ve been on my hols. My son and I were going to do a longer ride today and we’ve decided that it’s just too warm, we’ll go out for a shorter ride along the river later when the sun isn’t quite so fierce. It must be 40c plus in those poly tunnels


----------



## mudsticks (27 May 2020)

Gunk said:


> It is amazing weather, I’ve actually picked up a bit of tan, I look as if I’ve been on my hols. My son and I were going to do a longer ride today and we’ve decided that it’s just too warm, we’ll go out for a shorter ride along the river later when the sun isn’t quite so fierce. It must be 40c plus in those poly tunnels



Yup, we've had to instigate early starts, late finishes, and a 3hr midday siesta. 

Extreme weather events didn't just go away because covid 19 came along. 

Seriously worrying. 

I'm lucky to have a borehole with access to a good aquifer so I can use as much water as I can pump.. But there's a limit to the amount of irrigation pipe I can deploy and utilise at one time. 

I don't know how people with supplies limited by volume or cost, are managing. 

Nothing in the news about it beyond - "isn't it lovely weather now we can go to the beach"

The general population are that out of touch with their food supply.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (27 May 2020)

This isn't from today, but it is the first time it has been digital.

In 2000 I set off round the world for a 19 months trip. I shot on slide film and film. The slides have sat in a closed metal container for the past 18 years or so. I've dug out my old slide scanner and am starting again on doing high quality scans. Jessops did some for me years ago but I was never happy witheir results which were fairly low res. I think Jessops went bust.

Just shows how good slide film was ( and still is if you can get it).

This is on a walk near Mount Cook in New Zealand.


----------



## flake99please (27 May 2020)

Crammond waterfront




West of River Almond (nr, Dalmeny estate)





Some random bridge (or three)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 May 2020)

...Happiness is reading Dutch road signs...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

Picture postcard cottage at Branscombe... I've been putting quite a few thatched cottage photos on my French Facebook page, and they seem to think that all Devon houses are like it...


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 525255
> 
> A stupidly hot day on the farm..
> Planting aubergines 🍆 and peppers in the tunnel, like a sauna.
> ...


Where are you? When I'm at the French place in August, 35C isn't uncommon these days, which is quite warm (but doesn't stop me), though 40C is definitely getting uncomfortable down in the valley, so I'll head up to the plateau, where it's 10C cooler.

Doesn't seem to happen very often in Devon... but my dairy farming friends are definitely crying out for rain now...


----------



## mudsticks (27 May 2020)

I'm in East Devon, yes the grass is very dry and crispy, not much regrowth after first silage cut, and no rain on the horizon.

Only "scorchio" for the forseeable

Edit. And yes usually in the High Pyrenees late Aug early September - very nice - but its often unbearable there at lower altitudes..


----------



## mudsticks (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Picture postcard cottage at Branscombe... I've been putting quite a few thatched cottage photos on my French Facebook page, and they seem to think that all Devon houses are like it...
> 
> View attachment 525466


Shame the Fountain Heads not open..


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> I'm in East Devon, yes the grass is very dry and crispy, not much regrowth after first silage cut, and no rain on the horizon.
> 
> Only "scorchio" for the forseeable
> 
> Edit. And yes usually in the High Pyrenees late Aug early September - very nice - but its often unbearable there at lower altitudes..


I milked for a farmer on sandy soil just east of Exeter for several years, and maize was a real boon in dry years... but even that needs some rain now!


----------



## Mr Whyte (27 May 2020)

Took this of Hove park cafe on Sunday when I had my ride over to the park.


----------



## tyred (27 May 2020)

Social isolation on the road less travelled.


----------



## mudsticks (27 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I milked for a farmer on sandy soil just east of Exeter for several years, and maize was a real boon in dry years... but even that needs some rain now!



But sadly that maize growing is b*ggering the soil now too. 

Late harvest, wet autumns, no time to reestablish cover before the winter comes = lots of run off - especially on those light soils..

All ends up in the rivers, hence the westerly half of Lyme Bay is often red with good Devonian topsoil


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2020)

mudsticks said:


> But sadly that maize growing is b*ggering the soil now too.
> 
> Late harvest, wet autumns, no time to reestablish cover before the winter comes = lots of run off - especially on those light soils..
> 
> All ends up in the rivers, hence the westerly half of Lyme Bay is often red with good Devonian topsoil


Fortunately his land was as flat as a flat pancake. But we digress...


----------



## mudsticks (27 May 2020)

Wistful moment..
A year ago, on the ferry, on the way to be thoroughly midged, and rained on in the hills - 
- all the types of fun ,.

No Scottish holibobs just yet this year but maybe in the autumn.. 

If they'll let us filthy inglishers over the boarder


----------



## tom73 (28 May 2020)

Thought it's high time I got a pic pass it plenty of times.
My old school and car park the scene of my cycling proficiency gone up in world since my 2rd hand Raleigh burner. So wanted to take a spin round it still feel like a big kid when on two wheels


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

Westgate Oxford earlier today (photo taken by Mrs Gunk)


----------



## briantrumpet (28 May 2020)

Dartmouth looking pretty, and pretty deserted, today. And a nice 80 miles there and back.


----------



## Gunk (28 May 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Dartmouth looking pretty, and pretty deserted, today. And a nice 80 miles there and back.
> 
> View attachment 525702



I love Dartmouth, we’ve been holidaying there for over 20 years and were there for last Christmas, I’ll really miss it this year.


----------



## tyred (28 May 2020)

Watching the sun go down somewhere behind the Derryveagh mountains. It was worth the ride to the top of a huge climb to watch this


----------



## Ripple (29 May 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (29 May 2020)

Happy to meet a slow worm for the first time! Couldn't get a good picture - it had really beautiful markings.
I waited there until it was safely into the bank & away from traffic, before continuing.


----------



## mudsticks (29 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 525799
> 
> Happy to meet a slow worm for the first time! Couldn't get a good picture - it had really beautiful markings.
> I waited there until it was safely into the bank & away from traffic, before continuing.


Slow worms are absolutely gorgeous..


And they eat lots of slugs too


----------



## Alex H (29 May 2020)

Sailboat-On-Sea (Boulmer this morning)


----------



## tom73 (29 May 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 525799
> 
> Happy to meet a slow worm for the first time! Couldn't get a good picture - it had really beautiful markings.
> I waited there until it was safely into the bank & away from traffic, before continuing.



Yep they are beautiful not seen one for a few years. 
We had one living in the greenhouse when I was a kid still remember running and fetching my dad when I 1st spotted one. I was Lucky I had a Dad who knew about wildlife. Every time I see one it takes me back.


----------



## Racing roadkill (29 May 2020)

The war horse memorial in Romsey.


----------



## downesy (29 May 2020)

The Kelly dam, between inverkip and weymss bay


----------



## downesy (29 May 2020)

Sub heading down the firth of Clyde to who knows where


----------



## flake99please (29 May 2020)

Slight easing of lockdown results in free for all at the meadows.


----------



## tyred (29 May 2020)

Looking towards Muckish Mountain and looking forward to when the distance restrictions are lifted so I can actually ride there again


----------



## Rocky (29 May 2020)

Port Meadow, Oxford this morning


----------



## pjd57 (29 May 2020)

Home schooling task ....distance , perspective etc


----------



## craigwend (30 May 2020)




----------



## flake99please (30 May 2020)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 526248


Enjoying your new Fat Bike?


----------



## Vertego (30 May 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 May 2020)

...Happiness is the first time out on the road bike after many months of not being out on the road bike...
...at the top of the lovely Dawes Road climb out of Boughton, Kent...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (31 May 2020)

Inside a glacier where the density of the ice refracts blue light at you.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2020)

_Commando Raid_, into 'Enemy Territory', this afternoon


----------



## tyred (31 May 2020)

Socially isolating on Corravaddy forest


----------



## Rocky (1 Jun 2020)

Weston on the Green this morning


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Jun 2020)

View over Pett village, East Sussex, wreathed in ground mist and glimpsed on my ride this morning.


----------



## mudsticks (1 Jun 2020)

tom73 said:


> Yep they are beautiful not seen one for a few years.
> We had one living in the greenhouse when I was a kid still remember running and fetching my dad when I 1st spotted one. I was Lucky I had a Dad who knew about wildlife. Every time I see one it takes me back.



My younger sons first (and probably best paid ever) job was spending an hour after school every day, checking for, and then relocating to the farm slow worms, from a house development site up the road. 

I'm hoping their ancestors are still in residence, although I rarely spot one. 






Camping on the hilltop - the dawn before last - birds were deafening.


----------



## GM (1 Jun 2020)

@YukonBoy has reminded me how lucky I was to get away in January to NZ, and get back!...Here's 'The Wanaka Tree'...


----------



## Rocky (1 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> @YukonBoy has reminded me how lucky I was to get away in January to NZ, and get back!...Here's 'The Wanaka Tree'...
> 
> View attachment 526724


Lovely picture, GM 

BTW you were doubly lucky. Gravel was in NZ in December........and I wouldn't wish him on any of my friends


----------



## tom73 (1 Jun 2020)

Waiting for Mrs 73 this morning well it is our wedding anniversary


----------



## Ming the Merciless (1 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> @YukonBoy has reminded me how lucky I was to get away in January to NZ, and get back!...Here's 'The Wanaka Tree'...
> 
> View attachment 526724



Was just reading about how that’s become an Instagram thing. Weird, back in 2001you just took the pictures you wanted rather tHan copying what others are doing. The expansion of the World Wide Web has a lot to answer for!


----------



## Rocky (1 Jun 2020)

tom73 said:


> Waiting for Mrs 73 this morning well it is our wedding anniversary
> 
> View attachment 526758


Happy anniversary to you both


----------



## downesy (1 Jun 2020)

Wrecked engine at cornalees visitor centre loch Thom Greenock . Will post pictures that gives a brief history, hope you can read them


----------



## downesy (1 Jun 2020)




----------



## Dave 123 (1 Jun 2020)

Taken from Newton Ferrers.....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

Dave 123 said:


> Taken from Newton Ferrers.....
> 
> View attachment 526892



Can you put it back please? The moon is meant to be shared by everyone.


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Inside a glacier where the density of the ice refracts blue light at you.
> 
> View attachment 526500




Which Glacier is that? ....they are magnificent. This is the nearest I could get to Franz Josef Glacier....


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Jun 2020)

As a p.s. to post 10002, here's the magical secluded spring. The water is beautiful. Much gratitude to Kent Wildlife Trust for repairing, and returning this great resource to us.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jun 2020)

Eling Tide mill, on a beautiful sunny warm day.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> @YukonBoy has reminded me how lucky I was to get away in January to NZ, and get back!...Here's 'The Wanaka Tree'...
> 
> View attachment 526724


I had to read that twice


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Jun 2020)

GM said:


> Which Glacier is that? ....they are magnificent. This is the nearest I could get to Franz Josef Glacier....
> 
> View attachment 527014



The Franz Joseph as it happens 😁 That fence in your photo is new since 2001. No barriers or impediments to reach the glacier in 2001. Just some signs telling you basically to be careful.


----------



## GM (2 Jun 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> The Franz Joseph as it happens 😁



Wow, you were very lucky indeed!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Jun 2020)

...from several years ago, the gardens at Villandry in the Loire Valley...


----------



## Gunk (3 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 527276
> 
> ...from several years ago, the gardens at Villandry in the Loire Valley...



We visited the Loire Valley chateaus about 18 years ago (before kids) it was a lovely holiday.


----------



## ozboz (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Eziemnaik (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## downesy (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jun 2020)

I quite liked this one from today's ride:


----------



## Hicky (4 Jun 2020)




----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Jun 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 527276
> 
> ...from several years ago, the gardens at Villandry in the Loire Valley...


I've spent many happy days there with "her outdoors" and a picnic


----------



## randynewmanscat (5 Jun 2020)

Saint-Sylvain church in my commune of 147 people living in 20km2. 
Built in the 12th century but more or less taken apart and rebuilt in 1885.
My local watering hole is just behind and to the left of the camera. The church is undergoing renovation and the tuffeau is dazzling white after being cleaned. 
Photo taken on a oneplus3 phone yesterday after visiting the bar which has reopened after almost 3 months of confinement closure. 




An old undated postcard picture, nothing much has changed.


----------



## EltonFrog (5 Jun 2020)

Some folks training a German Sheperd on a agility course.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (5 Jun 2020)

Shower over the Vale of York


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (5 Jun 2020)

Great War shooting butt on Cannock Chase Staffordshire.
One of many in the area, where large camps were built for training soldiers before leaving for Europe.


----------



## And (5 Jun 2020)

Catch Pit 'hut', Sheep Pasture, High Peak trail


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Jun 2020)

...an Italian sunset, several years ago...


----------



## downesy (7 Jun 2020)

Not from the bike today, but on the dog walk


----------



## Gunk (7 Jun 2020)

Early run out in the Cotswolds this morning.


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2020)

Former CDRJC railway bridge Glenmacquin


----------



## Alex H (8 Jun 2020)




----------



## srj10 (8 Jun 2020)

Loch Thom


----------



## And (8 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Early run out in the Cotswolds this morning.
> 
> View attachment 528257


I absolutely adore that bike, it's just so 'right'


----------



## Ming the Merciless (9 Jun 2020)

Back to scanning my round the world slides. Another one from the Franz Joseph glacier. This time from within the maze of crevasses. This is June 2001.


----------



## Gunk (9 Jun 2020)




----------



## downesy (9 Jun 2020)

Old largs road


----------



## tom73 (9 Jun 2020)

Is that number 5 wizzing past too


----------



## tyred (9 Jun 2020)

Went for a bit of coastal drive this evening after work for a change now that I'm allowed to again and it was also very wet, cold and windy for cycling. I never grow tired of the view from this vantage point at Ballymastocker Strand. A great bike ride too but a tough one from the beach to here as the really steep bits with hairpin bends are hidden by the wall from this angle.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (10 Jun 2020)

This time Fitzroy, Patagonia, Argentina from my round the world slides that I am finally scanning to digital. To give scale, the face you are looking at (Fitzroy is on the right) is 5000 feet high


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jun 2020)

Just a bike where a gate should be...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jun 2020)

Out today, adding a little bit more colour to the verge.

A blind crest on a narrow lane near Oare: it looks like someone has melted a substantial portion of tyre while discovering it's a blind crest on a narrow lane... although I could be completely wrong.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (11 Jun 2020)

One recent photo from NASA Juno mission round Jupiter


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2020)

Lough Beagh in the early morning mist/rain. Had a day of work and so nice to be able to travel outside my area again. I set off early in the morning with a saddle bag full of sandwiches to see where I got to as I haven't done a long ride since pre-Covid lockdown and ended up doing 103.4 miles. My fitness has survived the lockdown clearly but I am definitely tired now.


----------



## Alembicbassman (13 Jun 2020)

Austerfield, South Yorkshire. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Austerfield


----------



## Mr Whyte (13 Jun 2020)

Only took my mobile phone today.



Mr Whyte and St Peters Church by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Gunk (13 Jun 2020)

Must be a good mobile phone, great quality photo 👍


----------



## Mr Whyte (13 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Must be a good mobile phone, great quality photo 👍



Thank you, it`s the Huawei P30


----------



## Bazzer (13 Jun 2020)

Today whilst riding through Tatton Park.
(Screenshot from my bike camera)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Jun 2020)

Stopped for a tea break in North Bishopden Wood, near Denstroude, Kent. Great weather & trails: a fine day out


----------



## downesy (13 Jun 2020)

Gourock front


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2020)

Silver Strand Malinbeg

This is one beach you nearly always have to yourself as many come to photograph it from above but few bother to climb down the 200+ steps to reach it. I always do.


----------



## mudsticks (14 Jun 2020)

Moon setting at 4am

Lookin West Jurassic Coast


----------



## Phaeton (14 Jun 2020)

Almost the end of today's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Jun 2020)

Reculver Towers from a distance.
It's claimed that they are still used to guide ships at sea on the Kent coast.
For anyone interested, there's more information here: https://www.english-heritage.org.uk/visit/places/reculver-towers-and-roman-fort/history/


----------



## oldwheels (14 Jun 2020)

Loch na Keal this morning.


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (14 Jun 2020)

oldwheels said:


> Loch na Keal this morning.
> View attachment 529971


Go on then... I’ll say it. 

It must be tricky peddling under low hanging trees with that striped pole sticking out of your bike.


----------



## tyred (14 Jun 2020)

What is known as the "salmon leap" on the River Lennon. What is left of a dam which diverted water from the river to power the mill wheel further down the hill. Mill is now a posh apartment block.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2020)

Oh, I do like to be beside the seaside... Budleigh Salterton today:


----------



## ianrauk (15 Jun 2020)

A gathering of CycleChatters in Greenwich (Thanks to @topcat1) . Cant remember the year. About 7 or 8 years back I guess.


----------



## hoopdriver (15 Jun 2020)

A fishing boat surrounded by gulls off the seafront at St Leonard-on-Sea, East Sussex very early this morning


----------



## Ming the Merciless (15 Jun 2020)

This slide is from September 2001. I am travelling round the world and at this point was cycling across Tibet to Everest base camp. The photo was taken at 5,800m on top of a pass and Everest is the pyramid in the background.


----------



## srj10 (15 Jun 2020)

Inverkip Marina


----------



## All uphill (16 Jun 2020)

Walking in the Quantocks yesterday. Ms AU in shot.


----------



## downesy (16 Jun 2020)

Lunderston bay




And inverkip marina


----------



## Ming the Merciless (16 Jun 2020)

Everest base camp, on the north side. It’s from September 2001 hence riding old school hard tail. Quite pleased as I was one of only two plus guide who managed to ride the whole way there. A rival Swiss team also gave up a couple of hours short.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2020)

Teignmouth and Shaldon today...


----------



## Vantage (16 Jun 2020)

From last night after a 30mph drive on the motorway due to unbelievably heavy rain, thunder and lightning.


----------



## Caperider (17 Jun 2020)

Trails by my house I ride on my salsa bucksaw on .


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jun 2020)

Looking over to the Isle of Sheppey at the horizon, a small stash of poppies & a young wheat field. Near Luddenham, Kent.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jun 2020)

a different form of travel, but one which took us 2.5 miles across the bay, on smooth, still waters to an island, just off Aguilas. The return wasn’t quite so smooth, then the following day, a 3 mile each way around the mountain to Cabo Cope.
This a few years ago, but not as many as my start here with CC, as yesterday I reached 12 years!


----------



## Gunk (17 Jun 2020)

Stupidly I sold our inflatable Kayak a couple of years ago as we never seem to have the time to use it, I've just had three months where we could have used it!


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Jun 2020)

We have only done those few miles on an in-laws inflatable. But we will soon by living by the coast, so may have to buy one for ourselves this summer.


----------



## All uphill (17 Jun 2020)

Charmouth this afternoon.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Jun 2020)

From yesterday - the road ahead.
One of the best local climbs around, you really feel you're in the beauty of nature.
For me, that's one of the true joys of the bike.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2020)

First flowers on an orange blossom bush we planted last year


----------



## tyred (18 Jun 2020)

The low-lying cloud/mist on Mt. Errigal. The low clouds made for some strange and eerie scenes in the mountains tonight but I only had my phone with me and I couldn't capture things as I would have liked.


----------



## Rocky (19 Jun 2020)

Taken today by no 1 son on the reef he’s replanting in Fiji.....it’s a semicircle angel fish


----------



## Zanelad (19 Jun 2020)

Mrs Z and I used to love walking along the beach from Lyme Regis to Charmouth. A snack in the cafe and then walk back. Keeping one eye on the watch and hoping my tidal calculations were OK. Then a pint in the Cobb Arms to celebrate not being an RNLI statistic


----------



## MonsterEnergy (19 Jun 2020)

flake99please said:


> Crammond waterfront
> View attachment 525363
> 
> West of River Almond (nr, Dalmeny estate)
> ...


its lovely along there


----------



## downesy (19 Jun 2020)

Back road to Largs, looking towards saltcoats and hunterston power plant.


----------



## Alex H (20 Jun 2020)

Busy House Martin


----------



## Solocle (20 Jun 2020)

I didn't realize that my route's second crossing of the A303 was _at grade_. So that was a nice surprise!


----------



## Alembicbassman (20 Jun 2020)

Getting the Piccolo ready for some bike in boot action.


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2020)

Carrickfinn beach


----------



## All uphill (21 Jun 2020)

Kingston St Mary today.


----------



## craigwend (21 Jun 2020)




----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2020)

Trá na Rosann


----------



## Ming the Merciless (22 Jun 2020)

This is in the Lantang region of Nepal and dates from October 2001. I was trekking in the region having cycled across Tibet to get here. I now knew about what has happened in the USA back on 11th September. This kept many trekkers away, particularly those from the USA. So the trekking regions were deserted with many only half a dozen of us around. I'm currently scanning my round the world slides. This was taken early in the morning and you can the Himalayas in the background. This predates the severe earthquakes in Nepal so how it looks now I do not know.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Jun 2020)

Out this morning, the summer sun & colours were lovely. Returning home with a pizza box in a pannier, and water from the local spring in the other


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2020)

The head of Loch na Keal


----------



## tom73 (23 Jun 2020)

Maybe wrong but a pair of cyclists may live here


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jun 2020)

A couple I liked from yesterday's ride:





Tssk, you say hello to some cyclists and they just ignore you.





Looks like a scene from a classical painting at Nox.


----------



## The Bystander (23 Jun 2020)

Couldn't find the YBIF of a sign with your bike's brand name thread.


----------



## freiston (23 Jun 2020)

Gunk said:


> Early run out in the Cotswolds this morning.
> 
> View attachment 528257


The last time I was in the Bell (several months ago), there was a bloody massive dog impersonating a draught excluder on the inside of the door.


----------



## flake99please (24 Jun 2020)

Taken a few moments ago. I wonder what weather we can look forward to today.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Jun 2020)

A collection of the fine lamposts found on Korean cycle paths


----------



## tom73 (24 Jun 2020)

Standing guard after the Spa went for a morning spin to the shop.


----------



## Eziemnaik (24 Jun 2020)

Any beer served in a glass cold enough to freeze the foam deserves a praise


----------



## Alex H (24 Jun 2020)

Bamburgh Castle


----------



## flake99please (25 Jun 2020)

Arthur’s Seat. (Anyone notice something different?).


----------



## downesy (25 Jun 2020)

Largs bay


----------



## And (25 Jun 2020)

Sunset at a socially distanced barbecue, Matlock


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Jun 2020)

Alex H said:


> Bamburgh Castle
> 
> View attachment 532223


The beaches on that stretch of coast are the most beautiful in England I think. Not the warmest though.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Jun 2020)

Candes-Saint-Martin Thursday evening. A view west to the final 300 metres of the Vienne before it joins the Loire on its left bank. 
Taken at a very pleasant picnic spot near the bridge to Chinon. 
I nearly melted, if I had taken my bike I would have been grumpy, it was 38°C.


----------



## Alex H (26 Jun 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> The beaches on that stretch of coast are the most beautiful in England I think. Not the warmest though.



Indeed, but we prefer the temperatures here rather than our last abode (sometimes over 40 deg in the sun) https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/page-622#post-4377776


----------



## All uphill (26 Jun 2020)

Langford Budville at 7am today.


----------



## Rocky (26 Jun 2020)

Corn ripening in the fields near Weston on the Green.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jun 2020)

The Lakenhalle in Ieper, Belgium: venue of In Flanders Fields Museum.


----------



## oldwheels (26 Jun 2020)

The A848 this afternoon. The mouth of the Aros river at low tide looking towards the Green Isles in the Sound of Mull.


----------



## randynewmanscat (26 Jun 2020)

My meadow pre and post haircut today. 14:00 hrs with 1 metre tall grass, 19:00 and stubble. I don't have the gear I pay a farmer to cut it, the grass is chopped finely and dropped as mulch. 
Swifts circled for hours snapping up the life that erupted into flight during cutting. 
Once a year and the bloke who cuts it knows just when to, unerringly. 
Taken looking east to the Creuse with the spuds overdue for banking and west to the Vienne with the orange flowers and vegetable beds.





















Yes its cheating because its four pictures.


----------



## Shropshire65LW (26 Jun 2020)

Lovely evening in Shropshire


----------



## And (26 Jun 2020)

Eagle Stone, Baslow Edge.


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2020)

About to set off for a few miles. Gonna be windy!


----------



## AndyRM (29 Jun 2020)

AndyRM said:


> About to set off for a few miles. Gonna be windy!
> 
> View attachment 533205



It was. Heading out was fine but back into a brutal headwind was like riding into a brick wall. 

Of all the elements, wind is easily my least favourite.


----------



## mudsticks (29 Jun 2020)

Earthing up the corn, ancient mattock still does a good job

And @randynewmanscat youll be pleased to hear the early spuds were done the same way


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Jun 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 533227
> 
> 
> Earthing up the corn, ancient mattock still does a good job
> ...


I've still not done it. Your post reminds me I have work to do if I want a crop.


----------



## mudsticks (30 Jun 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> I've still not done it. Your post reminds me I have work to do if I want a crop.



Chop chop, if you want a crop


----------



## Alex H (30 Jun 2020)

Cresswell 'beach'






(To be fair , the tide is in )


----------



## downesy (30 Jun 2020)

Farm road between I





nverkip & Greenock


----------



## downesy (30 Jun 2020)

Sorry didn't realise it was such a big image


----------



## tom73 (30 Jun 2020)

It’s a hard life


----------



## oldwheels (1 Jul 2020)

On a trike you can stop easily and see more which cars whizz past.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Jul 2020)

...early sunrise with a low tide...


----------



## Alembicbassman (1 Jul 2020)

Made my own puzzle to keep me happy for a few days.


----------



## freiston (1 Jul 2020)

Cycled this road today - and it is a public road, not a track, not a green lane.


----------



## Gunk (4 Jul 2020)

Cycled down to our local artisan bakery this morning, well worth the effort.


----------



## PeteXXX (4 Jul 2020)

Just as well I was walking at this point!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Jul 2020)

My picture(s) of the day - we were on holiday in the Netherlands a few years ago: the barriers descended, the road madly began to rise up...




...Opening scene of the Blues Brothers film?




After a short time, it was the road's turn to descend...




...




...almost back to level...




...and this was the reason why...


----------



## oldwheels (5 Jul 2020)

Bit of ancient oak wood on the B8035


----------



## Gravity Aided (5 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 534192
> 
> My picture(s) of the day - we were on holiday in the Netherlands a few years ago: the barriers descended, the road madly began to rise up...
> View attachment 534193
> ...


I have never seen trolley tracks cross a lift bridge before.
By the way, you need a Mount Prospect Police Car to jump that gap. 
Looks like Tsar Peter the Great came back to the Netherlands to learn more about shipbuilding.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Out today in the breezy sunshine: the Oast house in the background is, for me, a local landmark. It's relatively high up & can be seen from different directions around. The classic 3 white roof cones always make me smile

Sakae randonneur handlebars, a B17 and a springy Reynolds frame (with a Jack Taylor fork rake) are a joy.

On the other hand, several of my friction gear changes were more like "If you can't find it, grind it" and "It's in there somewhere!"
Practice, practice, practice...


----------



## All uphill (5 Jul 2020)

Met this chap today, occupying the middle of the road in Bradford on Tone.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> View attachment 534328
> 
> Out today in the breezy sunshine: the Oast house in the background is, for me, a a local landmark. It's relatively high up & can be seen from different directions around. The classic 3 white roof cones always make me smile
> 
> ...



I've found that the friction changers just take some practice, I'm now changing without really thinking about it, and it's quite satisfying when it engages gear smoothly each time.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Gunk said:


> I've found that the friction changers just take some practice, I'm now changing without really thinking about it, and it's quite satisfying when it engages gear smoothly each time.


There's a curious thing about this - it's only one gear change that's rough - from 5th to 4th. The rest are fine - snappy and precise & as you describe 'changing without really thinking about it, and it's quite satisfying when it engages gear smoothly each time.'

I grew up with friction downtube levers - it's not a new thing for me. It may be that the 4th cog of this freewheel is slightly worn & I reckon it's time for a new chain in any case.

I'll see how it goes...or maybe the (much loved & so far faultless) Record 10 groupset will end up transplanted - as discussed in the vintage frame/ modern parts thread.


----------



## Gunk (5 Jul 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Made my own puzzle to keep me happy for a few days.
> 
> View attachment 533565



Nice project, you should start a thread in the project section.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> I have never seen trolley tracks cross a lift bridge before.


 Yes, me too - to see the pantograph lines up in the sky like that is something else.



Gravity Aided said:


> By the way, you need a Mount Prospect Police Car to jump that gap.


 ...yes, with a Sam & Dave soul collection playing and a 440-cubic-inch plant



Gravity Aided said:


> Looks like Tsar Peter the Great came back to the Netherlands to learn more about shipbuilding.


Nice! I had noted the nationality too.


----------



## tyred (5 Jul 2020)

River Lennon this morning after a heavy night's rain.


----------



## Solocle (5 Jul 2020)

Mud on the lens, but me overtaking a driver who'd pulled out of a side turning perhaps 10 seconds prior. Very quickly vindicated when they turned right at the bottom of the hill, just before a nice steep ascent. Boy would the loss of momentum have been annoying!

Also hit 36 mph doing this, was about 30 before the maneuver, although I was still catching him up at that point (I timed it to a T). Speed limit's 30


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Jul 2020)

A peaceful moment - near Painters Forstal, Kent.


----------



## Rocky (6 Jul 2020)

Mill pond-calm River Thames this morning


----------



## downesy (6 Jul 2020)

Inverkip marina again


----------



## avecReynolds531 (7 Jul 2020)

The tide already covering part of the track on it's way back in, a larger sailing boat out today & a sky not sure what it's doing for sun or rain on the Kent coast.


----------



## Ripple (7 Jul 2020)

Darling, I will save you from everything.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jul 2020)

Our local campsite has a new overnight shelter. 😁🇩🇰


----------



## Tripster (8 Jul 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Our local campsite has a new overnight shelter. 😁🇩🇰
> View attachment 534744
> 
> 
> View attachment 534745


Wow 
And a cool Brompton too


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jul 2020)

Its like playing dodgems. I kept dry on this occasion 😁


----------



## downesy (9 Jul 2020)

Guess


----------



## downesy (9 Jul 2020)

Old largs road


----------



## Ripple (9 Jul 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Jul 2020)

...a pagoda at the end of the avenue...
Loire valley touring


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jul 2020)

Another day. Another bike. 😁🇩🇰


----------



## Tripster (9 Jul 2020)

Koga ?


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jul 2020)

Tripster said:


> Koga ?


No this is my new Specialized Diverge Base Carbon Gravel bike. It is excellent 😁


----------



## Tripster (10 Jul 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> No this is my new Specialized Diverge Base Carbon Gravel bike. It is excellent 😁



wow a bike thats actually in stock too !!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Jul 2020)

A break in the hedge shows a lovely apple orchard. Taken near Painters Forstal, Kent.


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jul 2020)

My other gravel bike 😁🚲


----------



## Tripster (10 Jul 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> View attachment 535150
> 
> My other gravel bike 😁🚲



I am drawing up a short list of bikes:
Trek Domane SL5
Specialized Diverge Sport
.....had a look at your Diverge Base Carbon and popped that on the list but still fancy a Brompton for travelling with
In fairness the Trek would probably suit the ride from my house to Glenridding (via Kirkstone Pass) a little better than the Brommie

Some nice ride of the day pics going up recently by all


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2020)

From a quick trip down to Budleigh Salterton. I can't be bothered to decide what to select for the thing the bike's in front of


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Jul 2020)

randynewmanscat said:


> View attachment 497175
> 
> View upstream looking south at the river Creuse this afternoon, near La Roche Posay 90 minutes before sunset. Any more rain and the weir will disappear to be replaced by a huge concave wave the width of the river.


Late Friday afternoon, the same view upstream in the direction of La Roche Posay. Creuse river at average level for the month, the previous three years of drought exposed the weir cill in places and for months during those summers.


----------



## And (10 Jul 2020)

Can't _quite _see my house from here


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Jul 2020)

Summer colour
Taken near Fisher Street, Kent.


----------



## Onlynutsnbolts (11 Jul 2020)

Cleaning spec's, on a showery Monsal trail, Derbyshire


----------



## tom73 (12 Jul 2020)

Morning mental health reboot


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jul 2020)

tom73 said:


> Morning mental health reboot
> View attachment 535432


Just looking at that view is a health reboot


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

Wall cloud near Interstate 39, dropped dime-sized hail, but thankfully, no tornado.


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

Uncommon touring bike, a Schwinn Passage from the mid-1980's, made but one year and a bit. Columbus Tenax steel. Heavily modified and modernized, but still with bar-end friction shifters. Joytech Hubs, Alex rims, and low gearing added as well. I bought this as a frame and built up from there.


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2020)

Prince of Wales Bridge, taken from the Severn Estuary walk between Redwick & Severn Beach.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Jul 2020)

Gravity Aided said:


> View attachment 535447
> 
> Uncommon touring bike, a Schwinn Passage from the mid-1980's, made but one year and a bit. Columbus Tenax steel. Heavily modified and modernized, but still with bar-end friction shifters. Joytech Hubs, Alex rims, and low gearing added as well. I bought this as a frame and built up from there.


I had no idea Schwinn had used Columbus tubing: the following page states 'Tenax, used exclusively by Schwinn, is Columbus's production-grade version of it's SL and SP professional series.'


----------



## matticus (12 Jul 2020)

(will "the 'Gram" work?)


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/CChGilNlWrC/?igshid=1j2cqtnlkoun5


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I had no idea Schwinn had used Columbus tubing: the following page states 'Tenax, used exclusively by Schwinn, is Columbus's production-grade version of it's SL and SP professional series.'
> View attachment 535505


Yes. Prelude, Premis, Passage and Voyageur, as well as a couple of others, I believe the Tempo as well. The Traveler and a couple of others were True Temper in the mid 80's as well. They were trying to compete with more elite bicycle brands. Trek was building frames from 531 at this time. I have a Bianchi from that era, I should make a comparison of the frame riding qualities. I forget what Columbus steel the Bianchi was made of.


----------



## stoatsngroats (12 Jul 2020)

just noticed this visitor to the garden, and as I was born in a city,it’s fantastic to see wildlife closeup. This taken through the patio doors, at ISO 1000.


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2020)

Mt. Errigal


----------



## Rocky (13 Jul 2020)

The Thames this morning


----------



## matticus (13 Jul 2020)

tyred said:


> Mt. Errigal


Are you quite sure about dat? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Errigal#Naming

(looks gorgeous BTW - I've only been to the south, there's clearly a lot to see in the north too!)


----------



## tyred (13 Jul 2020)

matticus said:


> Are you quite sure about dat? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Errigal#Naming
> 
> (looks gorgeous BTW - I've only been to the south, there's clearly a lot to see in the north too!)



That's what it was called when I was at school although some seem to take offence to it nowadays. 

There is a lot to see in the north and you'll mostly have it to yourself while all the Americans go the Kerry and Galway.


----------



## Vantage (13 Jul 2020)

Saw this chap yesterday. 
Distant cousin of Worzel Gummidge perhaps?


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Jul 2020)

Sleeping accommodation Friday night

lovely clear night with shooting stars and satellites


----------



## Ripple (13 Jul 2020)

Discovery in the attic.


----------



## downesy (13 Jul 2020)

A memorial well on the back overton road, for 6th Argyll & Sutherland Highlanders


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Jul 2020)

Near Sheldwich, Kent today. Afternoon sun & 531


----------



## Alembicbassman (15 Jul 2020)

Bath time fun


----------



## uphillstruggler (15 Jul 2020)

The iron Trunk aqueduct between Wolverton and Cosgrove from river level
There’s a few images of the truck from canal level on this thread so I thought I’d even it up a little


----------



## johnblack (15 Jul 2020)

Frog


----------



## Alex H (15 Jul 2020)

Toad


----------



## uphillstruggler (16 Jul 2020)

Growing in my garden, never grown there before, anyone know what it is apart from a pretty flower?


----------



## downesy (16 Jul 2020)

Stay on the road and off the moors


----------



## Alex H (16 Jul 2020)

I don't think this box has had much use 






It's only 800m from the nearest hamlet


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2020)

That's probably the most expensive thing I've put in a bottle cage... a 2004 Pauillac Grand Cru

EDIT: Just found out it's £36 a bottle!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Jul 2020)

Out today, near Selling, Kent.


----------



## Caperider (17 Jul 2020)

Riding and sitting at the cape cod canal.


----------



## Gravity Aided (18 Jul 2020)

Encountered _The Texas Eagle_ on my way back from the pharmacy


----------



## freiston (18 Jul 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> Growing in my garden, never grown there before, anyone know what it is apart from a pretty flower?


I asked my missus and she replied "Antirrhinum, common name snapdragon".


----------



## uphillstruggler (19 Jul 2020)

freiston said:


> I asked my missus and she replied "Antirrhinum, common name snapdragon".


Thanks @freiston


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2020)

Early morning ride out not been down this way for while. Thought I'd have a change and do a nice loop ended up turning into a 40 mile mile long one


----------



## midlife (19 Jul 2020)

Is that a reservoir somewhere? Looks like a postcard lol


----------



## tom73 (19 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Is that a reservoir somewhere? Looks like a postcard lol


Yes it is Winscar as it happens.


----------



## Spartak (19 Jul 2020)




----------



## keithmac (19 Jul 2020)

Been sorting my photos out and came a cross these next to each other.

One was my son sorting his MT-5 wiring out (we spent a good few weekends sorting his bike, really enjoyed showing him the ropes), next picture along is back at work and just another motorcycle..

Odd how doing the same thing in different situations can be so different.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jul 2020)

This is my new Specialized Diverge base carbon gravel bike. I have circa 1000km on it now and it is proving to be a great allrounder.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Jul 2020)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 536899
> 
> 
> View attachment 536900
> ...


Tyndale Monument??


----------



## mudsticks (20 Jul 2020)

So many good green lanes round our way. 

The cooling tunnel effect appreciated on these hot days. 






And I've grown a very healthy looking crop of sweetcorn this year too.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jul 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Tyndale Monument??



Yes, but it was closed.


----------



## mudsticks (20 Jul 2020)

Spartak said:


> Yes, but it was closed.



Mm, I used to live, and ride near there, hence recognising the view. 

I don't think I ever knew the monument itself to be open to the public. 

Great riding country round that way though


----------



## Alex H (20 Jul 2020)

The crowds are out at Low Newton-by-Sea

Considering the car parks (both full) and the cars parked all the way down the beach road, I was expecting a lot more people than this.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Jul 2020)

Growing hops & hop poles near South Street, Kent. My bike is in there somewhere


----------



## Rocky (20 Jul 2020)

Port Meadow this morning


----------



## tyred (20 Jul 2020)

Getting set up for the night near Glencolumbkille. 

View: https://flic.kr/p/2jodnxB


----------



## Welsh wheels (20 Jul 2020)

The 1000 ft+ climb was worth it for the views


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Jul 2020)

Out today near Hogben's Hill, Kent. I liked this row of trees by the wheat field - green & gold in the summer afternoon


----------



## downesy (21 Jul 2020)

Greenock cut , overton end


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2020)

Overlooking Maghera Strand. Took a fair bit off effort to get up here but worth it for the view.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Jul 2020)

An oast house through a break in the hedge. Taken near Faversham, Kent.


----------



## geocycle (22 Jul 2020)

I just love the Yorkshire Dales


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Jul 2020)

...early sun over the Swale estuary...


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Jul 2020)

Teasel, I see both purple and white varieties in this area.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2020)

Some I liked from my ride on Tuesday:


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Jul 2020)

This evenings playful visit.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Jul 2020)

The start of one of the loveliest roads around this part of Kent- newly resurfaced but definitely still unsuitable for HGVs


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2020)

Six weeks in this hellhole, how am I going to cope?

Actually, the orange Falcon is the new addition to the scene at my French place - as I've driven down, for a change (to avoid the great unwashed), at last I got this one down as my 'town bike', and took the chance of riding it up a stony lane to a local col I'd not ridden to before.


----------



## Spartak (25 Jul 2020)

Rock pooling at Ogmore by Sea with Exmoor across the Channel.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2020)

I've been lavender hunting again today... not much left...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Jul 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I've been lavender hunting again today... not much left...


I'd like to be on the Col du Pertuis between Dieulefit and Bourdeaux and then up to Crest...
but Kent roads will have to do for today: Faversham Creek at low tide


----------



## downesy (26 Jul 2020)

Looking across the Clyde on a beautiful summers day


----------



## Alex H (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## Ripple (26 Jul 2020)




----------



## mudsticks (26 Jul 2020)

Cycling a deux for a change. 

A rather wet day for showing my companion the delights of East Devon. 

Still the drizzle made the steeper hills a bit less hot and bothersome I spose..


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> I'd like to be on the Col du Pertuis between Dieulefit and Bourdeaux and then up to Crest...
> but Kent roads will have to do for today: Faversham Creek at low tide
> View attachment 537976



That col might well be on my list this summer...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2020)

Not a bad spot to stop for a cheese sandwich lunch today...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (27 Jul 2020)

a comfortable bicycle


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Jul 2020)

A wet walk today. Only 4 miles, but quite refreshing..


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2020)

Not the clearest photo, but quite pleased to get a red kite at rest...


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2020)

Just occasionally I spurn all my wheels, and try walking instead. I can kind of see the point when you get views like this morning's...


----------



## Alex H (28 Jul 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Just occasionally I spurn all my wheels, and try walking instead. I can kind of see the point when you get views like this morning's...



I only walk where there's a view and *that* is a view


----------



## Alex H (28 Jul 2020)

Cup and Ring marked rock near the Iron Age Fort in the Simonside Hills, near Rothbury


----------



## Ripple (28 Jul 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (28 Jul 2020)

I've always liked this road sign - cut out in the hedge. A natural frame
Near Luddenham, Kent.


----------



## stoatsngroats (28 Jul 2020)

Having had a few visits from this fox over the last few weeks, he seems to be happy to sit and watch us too! This from this evening, with a zoom lens, but less than 10’ away. So, my best image of him.
He has a mate, but she turns and runs when we try to step outside.


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2020)

In the garden at this morning's break time; bees love echinacea!


----------



## Shadow (28 Jul 2020)

And strolling around it seems there is plenty of nectar to go round.


----------



## Ripple (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## Solocle (29 Jul 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2020)

This one turned out quite nicely...


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2020)

Combe Laval. Doesn't matter how many times I ride this road...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jul 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Combe Laval. Doesn't matter how many times I ride this road...
> 
> View attachment 538879


A Vercors highlight - beautiful


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Jul 2020)

Out today, near Frith, Kent. Beautiful weather & not many cars around
You can just make out the road by the line of trees - a fast descent down to that point, then immediately a stinging little climb which flattens out and follows the ridge up by the houses towards the top left.


----------



## Vertego (31 Jul 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Combe Laval. Doesn't matter how many times I ride this road...
> 
> View attachment 538879


A brilliant ride!


----------



## Alembicbassman (31 Jul 2020)

Sheffield's Winter Gardens - closed at the moment


----------



## tom73 (31 Jul 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Sheffield's Winter Gardens - closed at the moment
> 
> View attachment 538993


Missed cycling though it this year due to let's ride being cancelled.


----------



## tom73 (31 Jul 2020)

Morning ride in the sun then the head wind all the way home went and spoiled it.


----------



## midlife (31 Jul 2020)

Where is that? reminds me of the roads I used to ride as a kid


----------



## tom73 (31 Jul 2020)

midlife said:


> Where is that? reminds me of the roads I used to ride as a kid


 Ingbirchworth


----------



## midlife (31 Jul 2020)

Off to Google


----------



## avecReynolds531 (31 Jul 2020)

A short & picturesque climb out of Newnham, Kent. The church is in the main street & the steeple gives an idea of the height gain.


----------



## Ripple (31 Jul 2020)

Aliens attack !!!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Aug 2020)

This morning - sunshine on water
Taken on the Kent coast.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2020)

Vertego said:


> A brilliant ride!


My standard 95-mile route that has this as a highlight was a little more challenging than normal, with the mercury hitting 39C on the ascent from St Jean to Léoncel...


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2020)

Crossing the former railway bridge near Lifford on the the River Foyle. The bridge crosses to an island in the middle of the river and was resurfaced in concrete to allow farmers to access the land on the island when the line closed. I assume this place was chosen for the railway as using two bridges and the island in the middle avoided having to build a bridge with a very long span as the river is very wide.

My Granddad knew people who lived on the island and my Mum often told about going to visit them by waiting for the train to pass and then walking across on the sleepers.


----------



## mickle (1 Aug 2020)

Lockdown project nearing completion..


----------



## mickle (1 Aug 2020)

Other lockdown project.


----------



## Alex H (2 Aug 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Aug 2020)

Alex H said:


> View attachment 539369


Lovely photo!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Aug 2020)

Tha apple orchards are changing colour these days

Taken by a bridleway near Selling, Kent.


----------



## tom73 (2 Aug 2020)

Looking to get the whole of it but holding on to my phone , my bike and trying to stay up right in the rain with force 10 gale is not easy. 
So much for the forecast gentle winds , who ever came up with that has clearly never tried riding a bike 




Once home it was bee central , one of many stopping off at the nectar bar.


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2020)

Ballymanus Beach


----------



## Vertego (2 Aug 2020)

Sunrise this morning.


----------



## All uphill (2 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 539429
> 
> Ballymanus Beach


Wonderful, I would so love to be there.


----------



## Spartak (2 Aug 2020)

Vertego said:


> View attachment 539430
> 
> 
> Sunrise this morning.








Sunrise this morning...


----------



## Ripple (2 Aug 2020)

Sorry for awful quality. 

Meeting of storks.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2020)

Dang, I don't know what's wrong with me, but I went for another _walk_ today.Well, it was quite a good one, with splendid views from a 1500m rodge, but my favourite photo is this one, as the grasshopper gave me quite 'the look'.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Aug 2020)

On the Crab & Winkle Way, at Clowes Wood. There's a pond here that was used for water for the steam engines on the route. It's important historically in rail: with engineering input from the Stephensons, Brunel and Telford involved.

Now part of National Route 1:
'Go from cloisters to oysters with seven miles of almost traffic-free cycling, the Crab and Winkle Way between Canterbury and Whitstable explores a delightful slice of east Kent, packed with history and nostalgia.'
More information here: https://explorekent.org/activities/crab-and-winkle-way-canterbury-to-whitstable/
Edited to include photo of the notice board.


----------



## Alex H (3 Aug 2020)

Shared Path? 

Shared with the grass 

NCR 1 between Hipsburn and Warkworth


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2020)

I've discovered the joys of riding up dead-end roads in these parts - some of them are quite extraordinary!


----------



## Vertego (3 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I've discovered the joys of riding up dead-end roads in these parts - some of them are quite extraordinary!
> 
> View attachment 539673


I really enjoyed my time, in 2018, in the area. That's despite one or two little 'issues'!!!

When I'm properly back in the saddle, it would be good to return.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2020)

Vertego said:


> I really enjoyed my time, in 2018, in the area. That's despite one or two little 'issues'!!!
> 
> When I'm properly back in the saddle, it would be good to return.


Let me know when you do! I've spent about 60 weeks cycling here, and I'm still not bored!


----------



## tyred (3 Aug 2020)

Murlough Head co. Antrim


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

My bike in front of The Mid Kent Water Company 1937 building, not far from Painters Forstal, Kent.
These kind of water company buildings & telephone exchange buildings are fascinating for me. What happens with them now?


----------



## Alex H (4 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> My bike in front of The Mid Kent Water Company 1937 building, not far from Painters Forstal, Kent.
> These kind of water company buildings & telephone exchange buildings are fascinating for me. What happens with them now?



There was one on Grand Designs years ago (Yorkshire?) - the owners had a car (Mini?) as a piece of furniture.
As it's gone over 20 series now, could be tricky to find it

Edit - This might be it, but it's only part of the programme 


View: https://youtu.be/GGSFcRfKkGE


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

Alex H said:


> There was one on Grand Designs years ago (Yorkshire?) - the owners had a car (Mini?) as a piece of furniture.
> As it's gone over 20 series now, could be tricky to find it
> 
> Edit - This might be it, but it's only part of the programme
> ...




Thanks Alex H, appreciated. That was an amazing building

Trying a thread in the Photo Gallery - duplicated the Mid Kent 1937 picture to start. All contributions welcome.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (4 Aug 2020)

Chateau de Cheverney in the Loire Valley.
From a bike tour a few years ago.


----------



## hoopdriver (5 Aug 2020)

Watching the Barley Moon set over Beachy Head


----------



## mudsticks (5 Aug 2020)

Super sexy Italian tomatoes from today's harvest..
Yes they're supposed to be stripey


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 539917
> 
> 
> Super sexy Italian tomatoes from today's harvest..
> Yes they're supposed to be stripey



Congrats they are fabulous

We grew up on tomato salads (French Mum)....with fresh parsley, raw garlic, and a vinaigrette.

Still a daily favourite😊


----------



## mudsticks (5 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Congrats they are fabulous
> 
> We grew up on tomato salads (French Mum)....with fresh parsley, raw garlic, and a vinaigrette.
> 
> Still a daily favourite😊



Thank you 

Tomatoes on toast..
Or 'brushetta' if we're feeling fancy is standard farm snack in season 

Basil has done really well too.. 

Mmmn, it's great being a peasant farmer at this time of year


----------



## Bad Machine (5 Aug 2020)

Today's harvest.
Bet you they'll be busy tonight as well.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (6 Aug 2020)

Out earlier today - my bike in front of a fabulous lavender. It was so full of bees that it sounded like cycling under electricity pylons, and the perfume was out of this world.
Somedays the power & beauty in nature are just beautiful.


----------



## tom73 (6 Aug 2020)

At the last minute planned day out we've so much missed North Yorkshire this year. 
High up on the defences of Pickering castle on a warm humid day it's usually a lot more clear up here.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2020)

This is literally on the way back home from popping down to the supermarket yesterday evening.


----------



## oldwheels (7 Aug 2020)

A gravel carrier heading down the Sound of Mull to Glensanda for refilling. Taken from my front window.


----------



## Alex H (7 Aug 2020)

Craster and Dunstanborough Castle


----------



## Tripster (7 Aug 2020)

Grasmere this morning on route 6 from Ambleside to Grasmere with my 9 year old son


----------



## tom73 (7 Aug 2020)

Another day out and another one ticked off the English Heritage Abbey list. Enjoying the sun and the river at Roche Abbey not a lot left but it's one of the best preserved floor plans you can find. All set off by a "Capability" Brown designed landscape all in all not bad way to spend a morning. 












You'd not think moments before he's just made off with half of Mrs 73's sandwich.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2020)

If ever either of those two bits of rock decides to slip sideways into the road that goes between them to my house, it's going to be a long detour...


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

Has to be this one from this morning's ride


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Aug 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Has to be this one from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 540426


Lovely photo


----------



## biggs682 (8 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Lovely photo


Yeah I am very happy with it


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2020)

I got quite a view for elevenses today, though I found myself _walking_ again to get here.


----------



## tyred (8 Aug 2020)

Sunset at Ballintoy


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Aug 2020)

The cycling counter & segregated cycle path at Blackfriars, London.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2020)

The Col de Rousset tunnel today.


----------



## Gunk (9 Aug 2020)

Took my son to the beach today.


----------



## srj10 (9 Aug 2020)

Paddle Steamer Waverley


----------



## mickle (9 Aug 2020)




----------



## derrick (9 Aug 2020)




----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2020)

Enjoying a well-earned break near the top of Sliabh Liag - at 1971 feet above sea level these are Europe's highest sea cliffs.


----------



## gunja99 (9 Aug 2020)

Wow. Took up road cycling on 20th May when I got a road bike and done 520 miles on it according to Garmin! Just wow! I think it had done around 350 miles and 5 years old before then! Anyways a shorter ride today (34 miles) to give time for a longer run (my running been suffering due to my new found love of two wheels!)

Nice Cheshire countryside!


----------



## tom73 (10 Aug 2020)

Been up here a few times thought I'd stop off again and enjoy the view the way out is on a blind bend so you have to go slowly. Ended up going too slow once i'd waited for a passing car and down I went.  Still enjoyed the ride though 








The bike is fine just a bit of cosmetic damage to the top of the shifter.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Aug 2020)

tom73 said:


> Been up here a few times thought I'd stop off again and enjoy the view the way out is on a blind bend so you have to go slowly. Ended up going too slow once i'd waited for a passing car and down I went.  Still enjoyed the ride though
> View attachment 540884
> 
> View attachment 540885
> ...


A like for sharing, not for the injury. I hope it heals quickly.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Aug 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> A like for sharing, not for the injury. I hope it heals quickly.


+ 1


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2020)

Col de Miscon today. Still makes me laugh that it's higher than anywhere in England, yet still only has a rough hand-painted sign nailed to a tree.


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Aug 2020)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 538519
> 
> Having had a few visits from this fox over the last few weeks, he seems to be happy to sit and watch us too! This from this evening, with a zoom lens, but less than 10’ away. So, my best image of him.
> He has a mate, but she turns and runs when we try to step outside.



handsome fella


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2020)

srj10 said:


> Paddle Steamer Waverley
> 
> View attachment 540703


I took the soon to be MrsPete on the Waverley from Margate to Southend to watch the airshow about 32 years ago!


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Aug 2020)

A view from Margate Harbour wall across the sand flats at low tide.


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 539917
> 
> 
> Super sexy Italian tomatoes from today's harvest..
> Yes they're supposed to be stripey



hello @mudsticks

they look great, what variety are they, I’ve an allotment that will be mainly tomatoes next year and I’m looking for lots of variety

cheers in advance


----------



## uphillstruggler (11 Aug 2020)

From this mornings stroll with the dog


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Aug 2020)

A touch of Edward Hopper along the seafront promenade at Bexhill-on-Sea...


----------



## mudsticks (11 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> hello @mudsticks
> 
> they look great, what variety are they, I’ve an allotment that will be mainly tomatoes next year and I’m looking for lots of variety
> 
> cheers in advance



Hello 

I'm away from my seed inventory atm. 
Enjoying a bit of wildness in Wales. 





But will have a look at variety name when I'm back.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2020)

Taken whilst riding up to Col de Rousset - and yes, I know I was on the wrong side of the road!!


----------



## biggs682 (12 Aug 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## uphillstruggler (12 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Hello
> 
> I'm away from my seed inventory atm.
> Enjoying a bit of wildness in Wales.
> ...


Thanks @mudsticks 

great image by the way


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Taken whilst riding up to Col de Rousset - and yes, I know I was on the wrong side of the road!!
> 
> View attachment 541179


Great photo.
Out of interest, have you been north of Grenoble into the Chartreuse? The Porte/ Cucheron/ Granier trio are worth it, and the Porte can be varied with the superb Col du Coq: quiet, a 3k descent before the top and some steep kilometres.

The Inner Ring website has a typically excellent article: https://inrng.com/2014/08/roads-to-ride-the-chartreuse-trilogy/

The hexagon is truly a paradise for the bicycle.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2020)

avecReynolds531 said:


> Great photo.
> Out of interest, have you been north of Grenoble into the Chartreuse? The Porte/ Cucheron/ Granier trio are worth it, and the Porte can be varied with the superb Col du Coq: quiet, a 3k descent before the top and some steep kilometres.
> 
> The Inner Ring website has a typically excellent article: https://inrng.com/2014/08/roads-to-ride-the-chartreuse-trilogy/
> ...


No, never got that far, as I seem to keep myself amused down here well enough, and normally don't have a car anyway.

It's also rather nice that I can almost see my house from col de Rousset


----------



## Zanelad (12 Aug 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 541023
> 
> 
> A touch of Edward Hopper along the seafront promenade at Bexhill-on-Sea...


 I really like that. Different from your usual shots, but very atmospheric.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (12 Aug 2020)

Commute to working from home after the storms cleared:


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Aug 2020)

Zanelad said:


> I really like that. Different from your usual shots, but very atmospheric.


Thank you. I try to mix up the styles a bit, do a bit of experimenting. And Edward Hopper is one if my favourite painters


----------



## AndreaJ (12 Aug 2020)

Lightning from tonight’s thunderstorm, taken from the back door trying not to get wet!


----------



## Vertego (13 Aug 2020)

Hawthorn Shieldbug.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Aug 2020)

The model boating lake, Westcliff, Ramsgate.
With no model boats..


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2020)

Plum tree this morning


----------



## mudsticks (13 Aug 2020)

@uphillstruggler

Theyre called "striped stuffer" 

Sourced from 'Moles Seeds'


----------



## uphillstruggler (13 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> View attachment 541393
> 
> 
> @uphillstruggler
> ...



that is just showing off!

do you sell them or are they for personal consumption, I absolutely love tomatoes in all forms. I’ll be purchasing somefor next year

Thanks for the information


----------



## Ripple (13 Aug 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> I absolutely love tomatoes in all forms


+ 1


----------



## mudsticks (13 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> that is just showing off!
> 
> do you sell them or are they for personal consumption, I absolutely love tomatoes in all forms. I’ll be purchasing somefor next year
> 
> Thanks for the information



I know sorry.. 

I sell them as part of the veg- box scheme I run, plus a bit of restaurant wholesale. 

But do also eat loads at this time of year.. 
Definite upside of being a peasant farmer. 






Sundown, just before a four hour thunder and lightning showcase on the Aran ridge, earlier this week .

Not much sleep, but the tent held firm..


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2020)

Vines, mountains, and sun...


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2020)

Sunset at Lough Gartan


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Aug 2020)

From yesterday morning, a sailing boat caught in the sun reflection, and an everyday bike caught in a rut in the causeway (a perfect parking place).
I couldn't tell what sea bird is crossing the sky.


----------



## Ripple (14 Aug 2020)

Help ! My hat is too big !


----------



## srj10 (14 Aug 2020)

Loch Thom


----------



## Solocle (14 Aug 2020)

Highways England Cycle Infrastructure


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2020)

Yesterday's ride to Tréminis was the stuff of dreams. Makes up for having to quarantine when I get back to Devon.


----------



## mudsticks (15 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Yesterday's ride to Tréminis was the stuff of dreams. Makes up for having to quarantine when I get back to Devon.
> 
> View attachment 541840



Why not just stay there, cycling about in the loveliness..?? 

Give it three weeks and they will have changed the quarantine regs again. 

Plus the weather just broke in Devon . 

Got properly soaked on the moor today - nice for a change - but could be like this for a few days yet..


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2020)

mudsticks said:


> Why not just stay there, cycling about in the loveliness..??
> 
> Give it three weeks and they will have changed the quarantine regs again.
> 
> ...


It's very tempting, but I need to at least make the appearance that I'm making an effort to get back in time for work... 

Sadly, the figures in France are still going south... not in this region, thankfully, but it's not looking good nationally.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 Aug 2020)

A pear orchard and horses on the hill, this morning near Painters Forstal, Kent.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2020)

I decided not to swap bikes, not least as the other one appears to be missing a tyre and a saddle.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I decided not to swap bikes, not least as the other one appears to be missing a tyre and a saddle.
> 
> View attachment 541944


The blue bike is very interesting. I know little about French bikes but judging by thr derailleur it is very old.


----------



## tyred (16 Aug 2020)

Ballymanus beach looking towards Errigal.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Aug 2020)

tyred said:


> The blue bike is very interesting. I know little about French bikes but judging by thr derailleur it is very old.


If I remember, I'll have a closer look next time I pass!


----------



## Welsh wheels (17 Aug 2020)

Good view, but still not sure the steepness of the climb beforehand was worth it!


----------



## Alex H (18 Aug 2020)

Boulmer beach packed again (well, the car park was full - where do they all go?)


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Aug 2020)

From this morning, at Oare Marshes Nature Reserve. Lapwings (beautiful) often feed in this field. 




...and this morning's view of the spring - wonderful water.


----------



## Bad Machine (18 Aug 2020)

Picture perfect sky this lunchtime. The photo doesn't do it justice. Just wanted to ride and ride.......


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Aug 2020)

I went for a walk today, again. I can almost see my house from here, down in the green hills dead centre:


----------



## Alex H (19 Aug 2020)

Heather and Lindisfarne


----------



## Ripple (19 Aug 2020)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Aug 2020)

Out yesterday near Norton, a worn out barn by an orchard.


----------



## mickle (21 Aug 2020)




----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2020)

From the venue for my swim this morning


----------



## MonsterEnergy (22 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> From the venue for my swim this morning
> View attachment 543012


Foxlake?


----------



## uphillstruggler (22 Aug 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> Foxlake?



box end near Bedford

where’s foxlake


----------



## MonsterEnergy (22 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> box end near Bedford
> 
> where’s foxlake


there's one somewhere down that way, that has jumps in the water and stuff
looked quite like it


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2020)

Murder hole beach


----------



## mickle (22 Aug 2020)




----------



## Alex H (23 Aug 2020)




----------



## Spartak (23 Aug 2020)

Stourhead.... Must be one of the most photographed National Trust locations...


----------



## stoatsngroats (23 Aug 2020)

My short 15 miles today, just over the hour, and some gravel (and mud) towpath, a few miles of country lanes, checking routes to the City of Chichester. ( self portrait)


----------



## uphillstruggler (23 Aug 2020)

A few about the same topic


----------



## CanucksTraveller (23 Aug 2020)

Scurdie Ness Lighthouse, Ferryden near Montrose.


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2020)

I assume this is a relic from WWII at Castlerock, Co. Derry.


----------



## uphillstruggler (24 Aug 2020)

MonsterEnergy said:


> there's one somewhere down that way, that has jumps in the water and stuff
> looked quite like it


There’s a similar set up at grendon lakes near Wellingborough


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Aug 2020)

Out today, this hay bale must've been on a scale with a Class 1 HGV - impressive. 

Taken near Wormhill, Kent.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (24 Aug 2020)

Dunnottar Castle near Stonehaven, Aberdeenshire.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Aug 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Dunnottar Castle near Stonehaven, Aberdeenshire.
> 
> View attachment 543557



that’s a lovely area to be cycling around, did you get fish and chips on the harbour?


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Aug 2020)

I wish I knew more about fauna and fungi. I’m pretty sure I have eaten this before but I take no chances


----------



## CanucksTraveller (25 Aug 2020)

uphillstruggler said:


> that’s a lovely area to be cycling around, did you get fish and chips on the harbour?



No I didn't go into Stonehaven yesterday although I'll be there Thursday, and yes that's a super chippy isn't it! I think it's possibly the best fried fish I've had.


----------



## uphillstruggler (25 Aug 2020)

CanucksTraveller said:


> No I didn't go into Stonehaven yesterday although I'll be there Thursday, and yes that's a super chippy isn't it! I think it's possibly the best fried fish I've had.



I like that coast, totally different from the west coast but that’s ok with me, some great food along that coast too, proper Scottish fare.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (26 Aug 2020)

Out today near Leaveland, Kent. I find the typical Southern chalk fascinating. 
There was maybe a 20 foot drop there into the pit: could this area be renamed as the (minature) white cliffs of Leaveland?


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Aug 2020)

From my quarantine eyrie in Topsham Towers tonight...


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> From my quarantine eyrie in Topsham Towers tonight...
> 
> View attachment 543844


My daughter rode through Topsham t'other day. Did you see her? She had a Tagalong with grandson behind, and granddaughter on a blue bike?..


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2020)

A shoe, about to get a parking ticket, near Hamtun Market Square..






And, further up the road, the model that it was made from in an empty shop window.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> My daughter rode through Topsham t'other day. Did you see her? She had a Tagalong with grandson behind, and granddaughter on a blue bike?..



If it was before Tuesday afternoon, no, I was 700 miles away.

If it was after Tuesday afternoon, no, as I'm shut indoors for a fortnight.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Aug 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> If it was before Tuesday afternoon, no, I was 700 miles away.
> 
> If it was after Tuesday afternoon, no, as I'm shut indoors for a fortnight.


That's a maybe, then


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Aug 2020)

Last night's quarantine view:


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2020)

Someone get a fire extinguisher...


----------



## stoatsngroats (30 Aug 2020)

a short visit from Foxy this morning, just before we left for our test ride to work tomorrow (Mrs SnG’s, not mine).


----------



## biggs682 (31 Aug 2020)

This one from earlier today


----------



## srj10 (31 Aug 2020)

Corlic Hill,Greenock


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Aug 2020)

A stone 'bench', actually not for sitting on as it's too high and lumpy, by the Crammer pond in Devizes.


----------



## biggs682 (1 Sep 2020)

This morning's sunrise along the Ridge , Great Doddington. 










Not sure but it looked like a hot air balloon was up in the far distance to the right of the sun .


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Sep 2020)

A sunny bank holiday Monday, a bicycle and an open road - how can it get much better. I went for a Mediterranean vibe this time - I might not be able to travel there for real, but it doesn't men I can't imagine it. This was taken at the King George V Coronation Colonnade along the seafront promenade at Bexhill-on-Sea, East Sussex


----------



## avecReynolds531 (1 Sep 2020)

A break in the hedge shows the lined descent and the climb up the other side - near Sheldwich today


----------



## craigwend (2 Sep 2020)

Morning on the River Hull




https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bethells_Bridge


----------



## craigwend (2 Sep 2020)

Facing the other way


----------



## mickle (2 Sep 2020)




----------



## slow scot (3 Sep 2020)

mickle said:


> View attachment 545132
> 
> 
> View attachment 545133





mickle said:


> View attachment 545132
> 
> 
> View attachment 545133





mickle said:


> View attachment 545132
> 
> 
> View attachment 545133





mickle said:


> View attachment 545132
> 
> 
> View attachment 545133


Your top picture is one of the best I've seen on CC. It's a beauty.
Not sure what happened above!


----------



## Alex H (3 Sep 2020)

Druridge Bay (almost back to normal )


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Sep 2020)

Two apologies:

1) It's a video
2) It's me

but I'm in quarantine, and I'm giving myself interesting challenges. This is one of the harder bits of trumpet repertoire, from Bach's Christmas Oratorio, and I'm turbo training whilst playing it. Well, it helps to stop me getting bored.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Sep 2020)

Break time in the Kent Downs today


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2020)

My son loves his carp fishing & this bird visited him on Saturday evening and Sunday morning offering great photo opportunities. On Sunday morning he actually got a bite whilst the bird was sat on his rod. Sorry not cycling but I'm rather proud of his picture !


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Sep 2020)

I've just met this little fella


----------



## tyred (8 Sep 2020)

Lough Conn.

One of the things that I planned on doing over the next few days was al loop around it but having driven part of the road today it is busier and faster than I thought it would be so may look for an alternative.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2020)

View: https://flic.kr/p/2jF1iXo


Newport Co. Mayo


----------



## Alex H (10 Sep 2020)

I'm not entirely convinced that this is a good replacement for the radar equipment that was there a while ago.








RAF Brizlee Wood is having a new radome - building work is ongoing *very* slowly.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Sep 2020)

On NCR 1 today, across the marshes, direction Whitstable


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2020)

View: https://flic.kr/p/2jFjdbB


A very wet and windswept Doolough Valley and I still enjoyed the view.


----------



## hoopdriver (11 Sep 2020)

No, it's not album art - this was the sunrise this moprning at Bexhill-on-Sea. Appparently the weird colours and haze is the result of smoke from the massive bushfires in California, Oregon and Washington state in the US.


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2020)

Newport Quay


----------



## tyred (12 Sep 2020)

A very windy day on Croagh Patrick and it was freezing at the summit for my lunch stop. Overheard some girls talking about having registered over 9,000 steps on her fitbit on the way up.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Sep 2020)

At Exebridge today:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Sep 2020)

We were out this morning in the warm September sunshine


----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2020)

Overlooking Croagh Patrick from Clare Island.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Sep 2020)

One from this morning's ride


----------



## uphillstruggler (14 Sep 2020)

From the dog walk this morning


----------



## Shadow (14 Sep 2020)

Imbibed with last night's supper, finishing the bottle tonight. Superb stuff.
(Was trying to achieve 'correct' colour of wine for another thread and was surprised this turned out so dark. Natural light from north facing window on the left and flash from camera lit the label. Rather like the effect.)


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2020)

Sheeffry Pass.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Sep 2020)

Taken near Old Wives Lees, Kent. A vineyard by the road and a tractor kicking up a dust cloud in the background.


----------



## Arjimlad (15 Sep 2020)

Buzzard this morning, enjoying a fine view over towards North Nibley from Cromhall.


----------



## mickle (15 Sep 2020)

She's in!
After:




Before:


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2020)

Old Head, Co. Mayo early this morning.


----------



## Alex H (16 Sep 2020)




----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2020)

An Ceann Ramhar Co. Mayo. I decided to drive home around the coast today which took quite some time but I think this was my favourite scenery stop.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (17 Sep 2020)

Sun and shade in the Kent Downs, taken near Selling.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2020)

Sidmouth was looking pretty yesterday... though the prospect of the ride up Peak Hill afterwards tends to lurk in one's mind...


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Sep 2020)

On a walk near Haverigg in Cumbria


----------



## avecReynolds531 (18 Sep 2020)

The way ahead - the camera doesn't show the extent of the gradient - a lovely section of road near Fisher Street.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2020)

Thursday 17th


Good advice!!

Bike-rack outside the HSBC Bank
Bridge Street (corner of Market Place)
Newark-upon-Trent
Nottinghamshire


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Sep 2020)

Definitely a lucky one today during my ride... red kites are getting more common in Devon (they've been curiously absent till recently), but it still gives me a thrill to see one. And even more of a thrill to get a decent photo


----------



## tyred (19 Sep 2020)

Early morning walk at the White Rocks, Portrush


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Sep 2020)

The mind boggles.


----------



## Aravis (20 Sep 2020)




----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2020)

My Peugeot UO-8 is starting to come together.


----------



## Alex H (21 Sep 2020)

Breamish Valley, Northumberland National Park


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2020)

There are compensations for taking the slightly slower route along the canal...


----------



## uphillstruggler (26 Sep 2020)

Don’t be fooled by this lovely looking morning sunshine , that lake was cold this morning


----------



## All uphill (26 Sep 2020)

Only 13 miles round trip for a coffee at Willowbrook garden centre.






We enjoyed the company.


----------



## Eziemnaik (26 Sep 2020)

Local gov in Menorca devided to close that den of covid transmissions...




On a brighter side...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2020)

I was rather moved by this 16th-century bench end in Bickleigh church today. Just an image of some sort of peasant from 500 years ago, but as clear as the day it was carved by an anonymous hand.

Actually, possibly even more moving - is it a self portrait of the woodcarver himself? Those look like woodworking tools in the thing on his shoulder, and it's the only image of a person amongst all the bench-ends there.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I was rather moved by this 16th-century bench end in Bickleigh church today. Just an image of some sort of peasant from 500 years ago, but as clear as the day it was carved by an anonymous hand.
> 
> Actually, possibly even more moving - is it a self portrait of the woodcarver himself? Those look like woodworking tools in the thing on his shoulder, and it's the only image of a person amongst all the bench-ends there.
> 
> View attachment 549297


A very early Selfie!


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Sep 2020)

Santa Pod, today. Bit chilly in the breeze, but great fun..


----------



## tyred (27 Sep 2020)

Lough Swilly


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 549424
> 
> 
> Santa Pod, today. Bit chilly in the breeze, but great fun..


Donington Park late Sunday afternoon - much warmer. Waiting for the last race to start.


----------



## Zipp2001 (28 Sep 2020)




----------



## PeteXXX (28 Sep 2020)

Jenkins said:


> Donington Park late Sunday afternoon - much warmer. Waiting for the last race to start.
> View attachment 549564


I've cycled both of these race tracks


----------



## Jenkins (28 Sep 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> I've cycled both of these race tracks


I bet Santa Pod was the easiest to remember which way the track went


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2020)

For a change, I thought I'd take a photo of my drive, before I closed the gates.






But I haven't got a drive or any gates, so here's Bicton instead, the home of Lord Clinton.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Sep 2020)

A break in the hedge and the showers today. Near Painters Forstal, Kent.


----------



## tyred (1 Oct 2020)

Early morning walk in the park, crisp, slightly frosty and so nice just as daylight arrived.


----------



## Alex H (1 Oct 2020)

The new library in Embleton  (open 24x7)


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2020)

Sunrise this morning, as viewed from my house.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Oct 2020)

My boots during a walk around Skegness, yesterday.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (2 Oct 2020)

Taken near Sheldwich - happy to share the road.


----------



## Alex H (2 Oct 2020)

Warkworth Castle


----------



## Vertego (2 Oct 2020)

Bridport, Dorset


----------



## avecReynolds531 (3 Oct 2020)

...Rust in Peace...


----------



## All uphill (6 Oct 2020)

From my walk today.


----------



## Alex H (7 Oct 2020)

Lindisfarne castle and boat sheds (sheds made from 1/2 boats )


----------



## avecReynolds531 (8 Oct 2020)

A classic signpost with directions to the finely named Boughton Malherbe


----------



## Eziemnaik (8 Oct 2020)

You are in the wrong neighborhood boy


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2020)

A good one tonight...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Oct 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (9 Oct 2020)

Before the clouds & showers came in: a calm morning in Topsham...


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2020)

Autumn colours


----------



## Mrs M (10 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 551466
> 
> Autumn colours


You do cycle in some beautiful places


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2020)

Mrs M said:


> You do cycle in some beautiful places


Thank you. I am lucky to live here.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Oct 2020)

More autumnal colours, from a quick trip up to Bristol today... good to see lots and lots of cyclists out on the roads around Almondsbury


----------



## Arjimlad (11 Oct 2020)

From a family ride around the trail in the Forest of Dean today, Mallards Pike and Cannop Ponds. Beautiful day to ride.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Oct 2020)

In the Kent Downs, looking out over the Stour Valley. Enjoyed the fine descent, but it's knowing the payback is the inevitable climb back up.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (14 Oct 2020)

Autumn in Blean.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Oct 2020)

From this morning's ride to WFH, a view across the Frome valley towards the viaduct by Huckford Quarry.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (15 Oct 2020)

A carved bench & history board (outside the chapel of St Cosmus & St Damain) representing the ancient Salt Way.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2020)

Oops, almost got caught out with it getting dimpsy tonight... at least I had a back light to get back from Exeter Quay before my bike turned into a turnip...


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Oct 2020)

Art.

Or just the reflection of the sunset in a Topsham window.


----------



## Alex H (19 Oct 2020)

Breamish Valley, Northumberland National Park


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Oct 2020)

I should have been installed in my French house now for a fortnight, but for obvious reasons, I'm not. Grrr. Oh well, making do with whatever Devon has to offer. Could be worse.


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2020)

Another autumnal photo from Fyne Court near Taunton.


----------



## All uphill (19 Oct 2020)

And a view from there


----------



## ChrisEyles (19 Oct 2020)

My Marin FRS has been languishing in the shed this summer as the rear shock needed a new air seal. Finally got it back in action again and went for a lovely ride this afternoon. I love this time of year with the leaves turning and temperatures dropping.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Oct 2020)

As someone who loves cats, finding this message yesterday at a historic church, made me smile:

'Please could you fill my
bowls with food & water
Many thanks
The Church Cat
xxx'


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

Well, we didn't get the sunshine promised, but still a good day to be beside the seaside...


----------



## All uphill (20 Oct 2020)

A spin around Cheddar reservoir after cycling the Strawberry Line earlier today.


----------



## Eziemnaik (20 Oct 2020)

Summer's end


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> My Marin FRS has been languishing in the shed this summer as the rear shock needed a new air seal. Finally got it back in action again and went for a lovely ride this afternoon. I love this time of year with the leaves turning and temperatures dropping.
> 
> View attachment 553473



Dartmoor somewhere?


----------



## ChrisEyles (20 Oct 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Dartmoor somewhere?



This one's from near Crook Peak, on the Mendip scarp visible on the right as you head north up the M5 towards junction 21. Other than the motorway, it's a lovely view over the Somerset levels from the top. 

I do miss Dartmoor since we moved away from Devon though!


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> This one's from near Crook Peak, on the Mendip scarp visible on the right as you head north up the M5 towards junction 21. Other than the motorway, it's a lovely view over the Somerset levels from the top.
> 
> I do miss Dartmoor since we moved away from Devon though!



Ah, of course - know it fairly well. Thanks. Yes, a splendid view!


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Oct 2020)

Low cloud at Glentress Forest: a day of fantastic mountain biking.


----------



## biggs682 (21 Oct 2020)

Ouch that's going to be expensive to fix


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Oct 2020)

A good day for snails


----------



## avecReynolds531 (22 Oct 2020)

A bridleway through the countryside. Happy cycling.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Oct 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Ouch that's going to be expensive to fix
> 
> View attachment 553758


Cambelt broke I presume?


----------



## biggs682 (23 Oct 2020)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Cambelt broke I presume?


No it's a gear driven engine and not really sure what failed or happened first , lots of theory's and a BIG bill


----------



## Shadow (23 Oct 2020)

Liquid Amber in the back yard...

...colours remind me of one of my favourite artists, Tom Thomson, autumn works e.g.

and


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Oct 2020)

South Yorkshire goes into Tier 3 at midnight so picked up this today to keep me busy.

Diamond Back Ascent from 1994

STX groupset and True Temper AVR Cr-Mo frame.


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> South Yorkshire goes into Tier 3 at midnight so picked up this today to keep me busy.
> 
> Diamond Back Ascent from 1994
> 
> ...



I tried to buy one of those from a junk shop a while back but I thought €200 was a bit steep for it. Yours has a lot of potential.


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2020)

River Lennan


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2020)

This morning's sun rise


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Oct 2020)

tyred said:


> I tried to buy one of those from a junk shop a while back but I thought €200 was a bit steep for it. Yours has a lot of potential.



€200 is a bit steep.  Mine was £15 from the scrap man.

Had a busy morning


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Oct 2020)

It may have been rainy, windy & muddy but today's ride still put a big smile on my face


----------



## avecReynolds531 (25 Oct 2020)

Another bridleway through the countryside. Happy cycling.


----------



## Alex H (25 Oct 2020)

Warkworth Castle - side view


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Oct 2020)

Threatening sky from today's ride as seen from Lyth Hill:




It did spot with rain a bit but not enough to spoil the ride.


----------



## All uphill (25 Oct 2020)

Cheddar reservoir earlier today with the gorge in the background.


----------



## delb0y (25 Oct 2020)

KFC early this morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (25 Oct 2020)

Not from a ride but a walk, some of which went through the beautiful Silk Wood at Westonbirt.


----------



## biggs682 (26 Oct 2020)

Early morning on the bike


----------



## Gunk (26 Oct 2020)

Errands on the Brompton


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2020)

No cycling today, as the weather looked perfect for a Dartmoor walk. It was. Sun, rain, hail, and rainbows.

This one turned out quite nicely - I think I might get a big canvas print of it.


----------



## Alex H (27 Oct 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2020)

Arjimlad said:


> Not from a ride but a walk, some of which went through the beautiful Silk Wood at Westonbirt.
> View attachment 554543



Must be fantastic there just at the moment. Haven't been in properly in about 45 years. There used to be a line of horse chestnuts in a road behind which were fantastic for conkers, and we always used to park there, get the conkers, and walk through the arboretum.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2020)

A grey and very autumnal day today... so I thought I'd post this...


----------



## Eziemnaik (29 Oct 2020)

Yuuuuge skies in Menorca


----------



## slow scot (29 Oct 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> A grey and very autumnal day today... so I thought I'd post this...
> 
> View attachment 555196


It won't fit!


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2020)

slow scot said:


> It won't fit!


I'll send it by chain mail instead.


----------



## Mrs M (29 Oct 2020)

From this mornings wee jaunt.


----------



## All uphill (30 Oct 2020)

From a walk around Neroche Castle today, trying out a new (old) camera.


----------



## Wheezy Rider (30 Oct 2020)

All uphill said:


> From a walk around Neroche Castle today, trying out a new (old) camera.
> 
> View attachment 555400


Looks great. What is the new old camera? Digital or film?


----------



## All uphill (30 Oct 2020)

Wheezy Rider said:


> Looks great. What is the new old camera? Digital or film?


Thanks, its digital, an Olympus OMD 10 bought refurbished about a year ago for Ms Alluphill.


----------



## All uphill (31 Oct 2020)

Still playing with the new-to-me camera.
The colour rendition turns a grey day into something bright and autumnal. I'm sure there's a menu for that somewhere.
The River Tone this afternoon.


----------



## Landsurfer (31 Oct 2020)

My youngest ... we have shared care with his mummies .... We brought him home from hospital





at 11 days old and cared for him until he was 9 months ... we spent the weekend crying when he went to his forever family .... but they asked us to be his Grandparents and he spends 1 night, often more with us and our other children every week .....
Defo my picture of the day .......


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Oct 2020)

The Double Locks, at the end of a pleasant little ride today to make the most of some autumnal sunshine. I didn't stop for a pint, honest!


----------



## biggs682 (1 Nov 2020)

A rare survivor


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Nov 2020)

Not today today, but today two years ago, give or take, and one of the silliest roads you're likely to find: at Cognin-les-Gorges. The red circle shows where the road is, viewed from below.


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Nov 2020)

Victoria Park Lodge, Plymouth


----------



## biggs682 (6 Nov 2020)

A couple of pictures from my quick walk to the dog poo bin .











I don't know about you but somebody's night went with a bang or two


----------



## ianrauk (6 Nov 2020)

Strange cloud formations on the way to work this morning. The photo doesn't really show the expanse of the cloud over London


----------



## tyred (7 Nov 2020)

Took the Rudge out for a little perambulation in the country.


----------



## All uphill (8 Nov 2020)

tyred said:


> View attachment 556985
> 
> Took the Rudge out for a little perambulation in the country.


That is perfect!


----------



## All uphill (8 Nov 2020)

A walk in the Quantocks today. This is Triscombe at midday. A little sun peeping through.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Nov 2020)

Some I liked from my ride yesterday:





The sunrise tries to break through the mist and the clouds as I start out.





Sunshine and autumn colour near Plex.





In the afternoon at Yeaton.


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2020)

Misty walk yesterday around Hawkesbury, South Gloucestershire


----------



## Arjimlad (9 Nov 2020)

Today's ride to WFH, on the trail of the lonesome fridge


----------



## All uphill (9 Nov 2020)

I was looking for a variation on the autumnal theme; this is what I came up with.


----------



## uphillstruggler (9 Nov 2020)

Another Fungi fan

taken on a recent dog walk


----------



## Eziemnaik (10 Nov 2020)

Last year in the Mission


----------



## tyred (10 Nov 2020)

I have been really enjoying taking my walk through the park every morning before work, especially now with all the autumn leaves.


----------



## Eziemnaik (13 Nov 2020)

Spot the imposter


----------



## Tripster (13 Nov 2020)

biggs682 said:


> Has to be this one from this morning's ride
> 
> View attachment 540426


Very very nice 👍


----------



## biggs682 (13 Nov 2020)

Tripster said:


> Very very nice 👍


Right place right time


----------



## Alex H (13 Nov 2020)

Between Craster and Dunstanborough castle, we came across these











Also available in white.........


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2020)

No bike yesterday, as Dartmoor by foot proved irresistible. I got all artistic, briefly.


----------



## biggs682 (15 Nov 2020)

Sun's up the day , although it didn't stop me


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Nov 2020)

Feeling kind of blue this morning


----------



## rockyroller (15 Nov 2020)

may I post 2 from a fun day, not today? this spring, summer & fall had some fun exploring the single tracks & old jeep trails on outer Cape Cod to find my way to the dune edges overlooking the Atlantic. carrying a compass thru the network of trails, I knew that so long as I kept going east, I'd arrive at the ocean. each time was fun & different


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2020)

Right on cue, as the Met Office forecast, the rain cleared an hour before sunset. The only shame was that the pub was shut at the end of the 20 miles. Oh well, there's a stew in the oven anyway


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Nov 2020)

Out and about on the newly built Diamond Back in Micklebring, South Yorks.


----------



## Alex H (19 Nov 2020)

Alnmouth beach this morning


----------



## rockyroller (19 Nov 2020)

Alex H said:


> Alnmouth beach this morning
> 
> View attachment 558977


ooh, flat! anyone, ever fat bike there?


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2020)

Slim pickings at the moment, but I took a shortish diversion this morning on my way into work to get a bit of sunshine and a view, just north of Exeter. This is just 5 minutes by bike from central Exeter


----------



## Bad Machine (21 Nov 2020)

_Speed limit lowered after accident




_


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Nov 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> Slim pickings at the moment, but I took a shortish diversion this morning on my way into work to get a bit of sunshine and a view, just north of Exeter. This is just 5 minutes by bike from central Exeter
> 
> View attachment 559045



I used to commute by bike to Exeter uni, loved the climb up Pennsylvania road to get to that spot! 

Here's mine from today, a nice loop from Bristol through Cheddar gorge:


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Nov 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> I used to commute by bike to Exeter uni, loved the climb up Pennsylvania road to get to that spot!



It's the club hill climb road too, and the ToB will be going up it next year, all being well. They chose it partly because it's our hill climb, which was nice of them!


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Nov 2020)

Only in Devon? This is actually a proper road...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2020)

Still a few bits of autumnal colour around, even if the sun continues to be shy...


----------



## oreo_muncher (23 Nov 2020)

Cat back at home.


----------



## AndreaJ (23 Nov 2020)

Taken while walking the dogs yesterday evening, Llangollen canal in Whixall.


----------



## mudsticks (23 Nov 2020)

Proper wintery watery skies, and skeletal trees, at half moon.

Got back long after dark, it was spooky fun in the woods.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (24 Nov 2020)

oreo_muncher said:


> View attachment 559791
> 
> 
> Cat back at home.


What a beautiful cat!
For those of us who love these wonderful animals, that's a joyful photo.
Our first cat died in my arms after a hit & run, the last decided she'd be completely self sufficient for her own food - reverting to nocturnal hunting. They were incredible & loving characters - a privilege to share life with.
Bike forums have their own lovely cat thread here: https://www.bikeforums.net/classic-vintage/878514-show-me-your-cat.html


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Nov 2020)

It's robin time...


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Nov 2020)

My local leisure centre car park.


----------



## plantfit (24 Nov 2020)

Down a local lane this morning


----------



## Chris S (24 Nov 2020)

ChrisEyles said:


> View attachment 559357



Are those bars upside down bull horns?


----------



## ChrisEyles (24 Nov 2020)

Chris S said:


> Are those bars upside down bull horns?



They're Ritchey venturemax dirt drop bars. Basically a flared drop bar with a weird wiggle in it. The look of them is decidedly marmite, but they actually feel amazing, particularly on more challenging steeper off-road descents when you're on the flared drops. 

The whole bike is a bit marmitey TBH... I set out to build a "gravel" bike but ended up with a drop bar MTB that's just-about-sprightly-enough on longer road sections. I'm dead chuffed with it  

Here's a better pic of them from earlier this year while I was still finishing off the build of this one:


----------



## Tripster (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## Tripster (25 Nov 2020)

And now a spot of Kriega cleaning needed 😭


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## oreo_muncher (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2020)

The sun was a bit reluctant on today's ride, but got there eventually. Well, to Hemyock, anyway.


----------



## Alex H (25 Nov 2020)

Red Squirrel front door, Wallington


----------



## hoopdriver (26 Nov 2020)

A glimpse from the saddle of the ancient village of Pevensey, just after dawn on a hazy November morning.


----------



## Arjimlad (26 Nov 2020)

It looked more misty than this to the naked eye, the sun glinting on the turbine blade at the top whilst the ground was very misty indeed.


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Nov 2020)

From today’s ride in the Chilterns . St Leonards Buckinghamshire.


----------



## Jenkins (26 Nov 2020)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 560326
> 
> 
> From today’s ride in the Chilterns . St Leonards Buckinghamshire.


A lane of my own. How kind


----------



## Juan Kog (26 Nov 2020)

Jenkins said:


> A lane of my own. How kind


your welcome.


----------



## fossyant (26 Nov 2020)

Nuf said.


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2020)

The sign reads "Your sat-nav is wrong".


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2020)

On the ride into work this morning...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2020)

Ian H said:


> The sign reads "Your sat-nav is wrong".
> 
> View attachment 560353



I'd love to know where this is...


----------



## Ian H (26 Nov 2020)

briantrumpet said:


> I'd love to know where this is...


You shall... eventually.😄


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Nov 2020)

Ian H said:


> You shall... eventually.😄


Darn... rumbled!


----------



## Juan Kog (27 Nov 2020)

Ian H said:


> The sign reads "Your sat-nav is wrong".
> View attachment 560353


I see you have a Carradice zip roll bag. I bought one at the beginning of the first lockdown, amazing how much you can " stuff " in one.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Nov 2020)

Socially-distanced coffee this morning at Thorverton. It really is a day of two halves: as per forecast, blue skies this morning for most of the ride, and as we cycled back south to Exeter, a solid band of grey cloud approached, and now we're plunged into greyness.


----------



## craigwend (27 Nov 2020)




----------



## Bad Machine (27 Nov 2020)

For a while today, the fog lifted.


----------



## Spokesmann (28 Nov 2020)

Got a bit of gear to move today...


----------



## Venod (29 Nov 2020)

Long Covid having disturbing effects on cattle.


----------



## All uphill (29 Nov 2020)

A walk in the woods today at Neroche Castle. The day had been grey and misty until 3pm when the sun suddenly broke through.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2020)

Topsham mist this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Nov 2020)

More mellow fruitfulness this morning, on my constitutional...


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Dec 2020)

The ISS passing over Hamtun a short while ago..


----------



## rockyroller (1 Dec 2020)

fossyant said:


> View attachment 560351


there we go! that's what I'm talkin' about! bravo! I'm guessing the clean-up was worth the ride!?


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Dec 2020)

It's only at this time of year I'm likely to be wandrin' the streets of Topsham before dawn. Today made the sacrifice worth it...


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Dec 2020)

The other end of the day today, at the end of a 20-mile blast:


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Dec 2020)

I actually got round to washing my bike off after today's muddy ride...


----------



## Alex H (5 Dec 2020)

The Boulmer Lugworm Appreciation Society day out.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2020)

Only got as far as the turbo in the back garden today as far as bikes are concerned, so you'll have to make do with a sunset stroll to the end of the road...


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2020)

Waterfall in fading light as I returned home from an afternoon ride.


----------



## midlife (5 Dec 2020)

Love the bike in the pic


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Dec 2020)

"Will we get away without paying?" 

Nah, we'll want to go back to Boston Tea Party in Honiton, and the coffee & cakes were too nice. A grand day to be out.


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2020)

midlife said:


> Love the bike in the pic



Thank you. It's a 1951 Rudge which belonged to my grandfather.


----------



## tyred (6 Dec 2020)

Autumnal reflections on Lough Gartan.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Dec 2020)

Morning reflections...


----------



## tyred (11 Dec 2020)

A lot of driftwood on the beach at Malinbeg today. Obviously the waves had given it a serious pounding against the cliffs. The lovely smell of fresh-cut pine transported me back to the woodwork room at school.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Dec 2020)

Doing the club hill climb hill on my route into work this afternoon. With any luck the ToB will be coming up here next September.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2020)

There one minute, gone the next...


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2020)

@briantrumpet 






A bronze of Malcolm Arnold outside Hamtun Council offices..


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Dec 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> @briantrumpet
> 
> View attachment 563325
> 
> ...



Thanks. A fine composer, and troubled genius. 

I was amused by Private Eye's howler in their piece about problems his family are having preventing his medical history from being destroyed. Why were the police wearing his pyjamas?


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Dec 2020)

More scenically, Budleigh Salterton today, on a little pootle from Topsham:






If you're stopping there, the lovely little café at the far end of the beach will be open weekends only from January.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2020)

We had about two minutes of sunshine today. This was it.


----------



## Alex H (17 Dec 2020)

Nelly's Moss Lake South, Cragside


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2020)

December in Devon:


----------



## biggs682 (18 Dec 2020)

One of my colleagues sent me this picture and I rather like it


----------



## gbb (18 Dec 2020)

Hand made by my Grandfather. He made one for each of his children, now passed to me.
He was a master carpenter, a true tradesman I gather capable of making chairs, tables etc.
It's probably never been played after he passed it to my dad, probably never will be played.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (20 Dec 2020)

Going home via the Thames estuary.


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2020)

I rediscovered this pic of me messin' about on Harlech Beach a few years ago.
It was taken twixt descending Fford Penn Llech and ascending Twtil..


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2020)

Argh, no bike photo today, but I did ride my bike around Exeter to deliver some Christmas cards, so here's a snap I took on my way...


----------



## ChrisEyles (21 Dec 2020)

Muddy good fun on yesterday's ride. Just about managed to stay upright despite front & rear wheels traveling in entirely different directions most of the way down


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2020)

Lovely Budleigh Salterton today, on my short Christmas Eve ride:


----------



## weareHKR (25 Dec 2020)

Knew I shoulda put the snow tires on yesterday!


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2020)

Can't find anybody to stay 2m from


----------



## oreo_muncher (25 Dec 2020)

Alembicbassman said:


> Can't find anybody to stay 2m from
> 
> View attachment 565089


That looks like Enfield.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 Dec 2020)

The only castle keep with one round tower I believe.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2020)

As I was riding home from Christmas Day lunch with a couple of good friends, the sunset was rather nice...


----------



## rualexander (26 Dec 2020)

Christmas lunch


----------



## biggs682 (27 Dec 2020)

Out with the birds this morning


----------



## rualexander (27 Dec 2020)




----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2020)

Just turbo for me today, so a phungus photo from my Topsham stroll will have to suffice... I was photographing the smallest plants I could see on my amble, for a change.


----------



## hoopdriver (29 Dec 2020)

A Winter Storm coming in over the Channel, at Bexhill-on-Sea, East Sussex


----------



## weareHKR (29 Dec 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> A Winter Storm coming in over the Channel, at Bexhill-on-Sea, East Sussex


That looks menacing!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (29 Dec 2020)

Looking very seasonal at Lower Pulley today:


----------



## Zanelad (29 Dec 2020)

weareHKR said:


> That looks menacing!



Indeed, and like most storms at sea best viewed from the shore.


----------



## Landsurfer (29 Dec 2020)

Zanelad said:


> Indeed, and like most storms at sea best viewed from the shore.


Unless your a surfer ....


----------



## Gunk (31 Dec 2020)

A flooded Port Meadow this morning.


----------



## bagpuss (31 Dec 2020)

Evil Squirrel .



DSCN0902 by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jan 2021)

Happy New Year, everyone! Not a bad start to it...


----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2021)

I watched a glorious New Year's Day sunset at Beltany Stone circle. It's seem a few thousand New Years and make me realise how insignificant we really are.


----------



## Eziemnaik (2 Jan 2021)




----------



## PeteXXX (2 Jan 2021)

Silverstone #drivelapland last night 🏁


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2021)

Socially-distanced bikes... (it's a good café, BTW, if you're in the Thorverton area north of Exeter)


----------



## stoatsngroats (4 Jan 2021)

Taken in the garden yesterday.
We’ve had the pleasure of this male fox visiting since we moved here in June, and from a wary and timid disposition he has grown to be happy to take food and treats from us.
He had disappeared recently, being away for almost 8 days without a visit, and yesterday’s was the first. He had some food, settled under the hedge on the left for 15 minutes or so, then checked around the grass and patio, and left.
A quick visit again today was welcome.


----------



## Mrs M (4 Jan 2021)

The Tasmanian devil is finally asleep, even got his own eye masks!


----------



## srj10 (5 Jan 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2021)

Getting a bit of sun at Budleigh Salterton on this morning's exercise ride:


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Jan 2021)

1st Snowdrops of 2021on today's walk around Ling's Woods, Hamtun.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Jan 2021)

Dried banana chip poses


----------



## Zanelad (7 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 567278
> 
> Taken in the garden yesterday.
> We’ve had the pleasure of this male fox visiting since we moved here in June, and from a wary and timid disposition he has grown to be happy to take food and treats from us.
> ...



Cracking picture. We have a couple of foxes who visit our garden. They're far to timid to photograph. We keep the lounge lights off, but if they detect the smallest movement from near the window they scarper. They'll come back sometimes.

We put food out for them and the hedgehogs and they seem to use their "own" bowls and will happily feed alongside one another.


----------



## stoatsngroats (7 Jan 2021)

Yes, they can take off pretty quickly if startled, and still sometimes the instinct to run takes over, often if we wake them up. They seem to sleep,so deeply here in the garden.
The image below is the 1st one I took, as he (rather same fox as the earlier post) hid in the bottom of the garden to watch what we were doing.
He, and his sister, and occasionally their mother all call frequently, the the mother is more timid, and we have no images of her so far.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (7 Jan 2021)

I love these bright, frosty days:


----------



## srj10 (8 Jan 2021)

West Coast Alpacas


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Jan 2021)

Redford Barracks, Edinburgh


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 Jan 2021)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> View attachment 567888


You have a barracks for infants? 😂
Thanks for liking my fox images!


----------



## stoatsngroats (8 Jan 2021)

A rare image of our 2 visiting siblings closer together, 1 male, 1 female, but which is which?


----------



## Mrs M (8 Jan 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> View attachment 567957
> 
> A rare image of our 2 visiting siblings closer together, 1 male, 1 female, but which is which?


Lovely pic


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jan 2021)

One from yesterday, to make up for a grey grey day today


----------



## biggs682 (9 Jan 2021)

Some frosty cob webs .


----------



## snorri (9 Jan 2021)

One of the joys of cycling, when you find yourself in an attractive spot you can simply stop and appreciate your surroundings.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (9 Jan 2021)

Local Park on Wedsnesday, before the snow


----------



## Alembicbassman (14 Jan 2021)

Bikes stay in shed today


----------



## Eziemnaik (15 Jan 2021)




----------



## palinurus (16 Jan 2021)

Well it isn't today, but I found and scanned it today. After riding to Dunstable Downs in the early 80s on my Tensor 5-speed with my friend. Presume panniers were added to carry huge pile of sandwiches and large bottle of squash and probably an unreasonable load of tools/ spare clothing etc. Had to bash the front rim back into shape on the way after hitting a large flint in the road. Might have been the day we almost killed a small dog with a boomerang.


----------



## tyred (16 Jan 2021)

Exploring the minor roads inside my 5km radius.


----------



## srj10 (17 Jan 2021)




----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

barmitts, even on a road bike, make a nice place to hold gloves, during a pit stop, on a rainy day


----------



## srj10 (18 Jan 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (18 Jan 2021)

Neigh-bours of yours? See what I did there? I'll get my coat.


----------



## Tripster (18 Jan 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Neigh-bours of yours? See what I did there? I'll get my coat.


Poor but made me chuckle a lot


----------



## randynewmanscat (18 Jan 2021)

Monday late afternoon, weak sunlight on the tuffeau bell tower of Oyré church, a 12th century well proportioned building.


----------



## mythste (19 Jan 2021)

Took one I'm actually quite proud of;


----------



## rockyroller (19 Jan 2021)

mythste said:


> Took one I'm actually quite proud of;


love it, almost looks 3-D!


----------



## srj10 (20 Jan 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jan 2021)

The bike stayed on the turbo today, so you'll have to make do with a robin singing at the top of his voice...


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (21 Jan 2021)

Stopping by woods on a snowy morning


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2021)

Haha, I've lived near this viewpoint for nearly 29 years, and today was the first time that I realised it was there, just a minute off a road I go along very regularly. Twerp.


----------



## srj10 (21 Jan 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jan 2021)

Where and what Srj10?


----------



## srj10 (21 Jan 2021)

Free French Memorial [Cross of Lorraine], Greenock


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Jan 2021)

Nice, I figured it was the Free French.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (22 Jan 2021)

From my walk this morning


----------



## srj10 (22 Jan 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2021)

My stationary bike


----------



## Zipp2001 (22 Jan 2021)

Getting ready to start my winter build.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jan 2021)

haha oh man, so wild looking! almost doesn't look like a bike. do those feel like regular framed bikes or is it a different experience?


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> haha oh man, so wild looking! almost doesn't look like a bike. do those feel like regular framed bikes or is it a different experience?



You can just feel it cutting thru the air easier, and put the disc on the back with the tri spoke front and it sounds like plane rolling down the road. You get a tad more flex when sprinting out of the saddle, but then again I'm no light weight. It does have a suspension system built into the beam but I keep it locked out. It's also a different mindset that I have whenever I throw my leg over the beam to ride. This was a daily ride for 10 years, and still rocking after 28 years.


----------



## rockyroller (23 Jan 2021)

Zipp2001 said:


> It's also a different mindset that I have whenever I throw my leg over the beam to ride


ah interesting & understandable


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (23 Jan 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jan 2021)

A lovely one today... can't complain!


----------



## flake99please (23 Jan 2021)

Outside work


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jan 2021)

From yesterday:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Jan 2021)

A nice bit of snow in Lower Pulley today:


----------



## Gunk (24 Jan 2021)

A fair few inches here in Oxford this morning, first bit of snow for a long time.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Jan 2021)




----------



## stoatsngroats (24 Jan 2021)

A short one, but at least I got out! 😀


----------



## craigwend (24 Jan 2021)




----------



## Zanelad (24 Jan 2021)

Zipp2001 said:


> You can just feel it cutting thru the air easier, and put the disc on the back with the tri spoke front and it sounds like plane rolling down the road. You get a tad more flex when sprinting out of the saddle, but then again I'm no light weight. It does have a suspension system built into the beam but I keep it locked out. It's also a different mindset that I have whenever I throw my leg over the beam to ride. This was a daily ride for 10 years, and still rocking after 28 years.



28 yearrs old! Stone the crows. The design and the bike itself look new.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2021)




----------



## rualexander (24 Jan 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (25 Jan 2021)

Frozen snow and a spiders web


----------



## Zipp2001 (25 Jan 2021)

Zanelad said:


> 28 yearrs old! Stone the crows. The design and the bike itself look new.



It came with a seven year 70,000 mile warranty, and I've logged well over 100,000 miles on her in the 28 years.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Jan 2021)

Should have took mini ck to hospital appointment today but to dangerous on the roads this morning , off work anyway so took mini ck 2 sledging


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jan 2021)

@gavgav and a big hole in the ground:





Gav and I met up for a walk (all within the current rules of course) and his route took us down the path alongside Sharpstones Quarry which, despite all the years I've lived in the area, I haven't walked before.

This quarry produces road stone and its claim to fame is that the stone used for the asphalt at the Silverstone, Bahrain and Abu Dhabi Formula 1 circuits came from here.


----------



## shep (25 Jan 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jan 2021)

In the Exe Valley today... a nice bit of winter sunshine:


----------



## bagpuss (25 Jan 2021)

Whilst out walking today and we met this long face.


DSCN0921 by rebalrid, on Flickr


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Jan 2021)

One from this evenings visit, with Canon 7d and camera flash.


----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jan 2021)

Our hedgehog house, with one, possibly two, inhabitants, sensibly hibernating through the cold weather. 🦔 🦔


----------



## beepbeep (25 Jan 2021)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 570494
> 
> 
> View attachment 570493


Scottish Borders ? nr Jed'. ?


----------



## rualexander (26 Jan 2021)

beepbeep said:


> Scottish Borders ? nr Jed'. ?


Nope.
Whitelee windfarm, southeast of Glasgow


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Jan 2021)

White van man tackles a flood near Acton Burnell. I'm very glad he didn't come along a minute or so earlier when I was wading through and trying to avoid dunking my feet:


----------



## Eziemnaik (30 Jan 2021)

Repent sinners for the end is nigh


----------



## randynewmanscat (30 Jan 2021)

srj10 said:


> View attachment 569981


A free French anchor! Never seen the like before.


----------



## Solocle (30 Jan 2021)

About to turn from the A30, onto the *A30*


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2021)

Solocle said:


> View attachment 571295
> 
> About to turn from the A30, onto the *A30*


A junction I know very well - always nice to get there after the climb up from Yarcombe.

Almost tempting to turn up with a white van and remove the old signage... purely out of a wish to help out, of course, and keep the countryside tidy, you understand...


----------



## tyred (30 Jan 2021)

Looking towards the Bluestack mountains.


----------



## hoopdriver (1 Feb 2021)

Moon over Hastings - seen at low tide during the magic blue hour before dawn


----------



## chriswoody (1 Feb 2021)

Walking the dog next to the river last night.


----------



## mudsticks (1 Feb 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Walking the dog next to the river last night.
> 
> View attachment 571514


This is lovely. 

Here's one from ages back, that came up on my gallery.. From when we were allowed out to play properly 

How much we took all that for granted


----------



## Oldhippy (1 Feb 2021)

I could live right there!


----------



## chriswoody (1 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> This is lovely.
> 
> Here's one from ages back, that came up on my gallery.. From when we were allowed out to play properly
> 
> ...



Nice, that looks like Scotland, how I would love to go there now. I used to Sea Kayak a lot on the West coast, probably my most memorable trip was a four day trip around Rasay and Rona. Wonderful memories.


----------



## mudsticks (1 Feb 2021)

chriswoody said:


> Nice, that looks like Scotland, how I would love to go there now. I used to Sea Kayak a lot on the West coast, probably my most memorable trip was a four day trip around Rasay and Rona. Wonderful memories.




Iirc it's Mull. 

On my way to more Islands... 😊


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Feb 2021)

Budleigh looking murky today:


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Feb 2021)

Off the bike today, so instead I went on foot to find spring emerging...


----------



## biggs682 (4 Feb 2021)




----------



## Arjimlad (5 Feb 2021)

Screengrab from this morning's ride


----------



## shep (5 Feb 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Budleigh looking murky today:
> 
> View attachment 571598


Looks busy!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Feb 2021)

shep said:


> Looks busy!



Actually not that busy - in fact, the quietest I've seen it for ages... lockdown seems to have got all and sundry out taking their daily exercise, and Budleigh is a nice place to do it.


----------



## mudsticks (5 Feb 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Actually not that busy - in fact, the quietest I've seen it for ages... lockdown seems to have got all and sundry out taking their daily exercise, and Budleigh is a nice place to do it.



It's quite busy for January, I ran there over the Commons the other day.. 

My running companion then jumped in the sea.. 

Nuts 

I just held her towel, and applauded the lunacy


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Feb 2021)

Me, somewhere on Rushup Lane, Pennine Way, 2 years ago today. 
Minus 4c, and just before my mate's seat post snapped 💪


----------



## Chris S (5 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> View attachment 572122


Available on ebay for a fiver


----------



## Chris S (5 Feb 2021)




----------



## mudsticks (5 Feb 2021)

Carbon schmarbon.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2021)

mudsticks said:


> It's quite busy for January, I ran there over the Commons the other day..
> 
> My running companion then jumped in the sea..
> 
> ...



Yes, everywhere's been busier than pre lockdown habits... Exe Estuary Trail, Exeter Quay, Dartmoor, Woodbury Common... it seems the Great British Public has discovered the outdoors.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2021)

Woodbury Common yesterday, before the big chill of the weekend:


----------



## mudsticks (6 Feb 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Yes, everywhere's been busier than pre lockdown habits... Exe Estuary Trail, Exeter Quay, Dartmoor, Woodbury Common... it seems the Great British Public has discovered the outdoors.



Of course I have to be all approving of this extra outdoors going, that folk are suddenly doing. 

But they aren't half stirring up a load of mud for us regular users, even on the relatively dry heathland. 

There's a naughty part of me that's looking forward to all the shops opening again, to relieve some of the pressure


----------



## stoatsngroats (6 Feb 2021)

A quick snap during a break whilst WFH yesterday, looking at one of the 2 (almost) resident foxes who enjoyed the sunshine after the rain. I couldn’t see any bluebirds flying, and no mountains either. But I did hear, and then see a small flock these....




Which is quite common at times here apparently.
We’re only 7 months into this area, but my goodness, it’s a peaceful place.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2021)

It must have been *very* windy...


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2021)

One of the 66 stones which make up Beltany stone circle. The entrance stone.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Feb 2021)

My 1969 Worksop built (Carlton) Sun Chris Barber 10 TR


----------



## Jenkins (7 Feb 2021)

From this afternoon's outing


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2021)

A bit of sun in a very green and unsnowy Devon today


----------



## Arjimlad (8 Feb 2021)




----------



## Heigue'r (9 Feb 2021)

A lot wetter than anticipated.


----------



## mythste (9 Feb 2021)

Mrs MythSte kindly volunteered to take some "action" shots. Looks like I know what I'm doing here.


----------



## Arjimlad (10 Feb 2021)

Took the camera for a short walk this morning...


----------



## chriswoody (10 Feb 2021)

Just round the corner from the house whilst walking the dog.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Feb 2021)

A frosty New Zealand black grass


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2021)

FOTD (fraud of the day) - trying to make Topsham look snowy after about 2mm of snow...


----------



## Tripster (11 Feb 2021)

Nice sky out the back this evening


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Feb 2021)

Somehow I managed to trash a wheel today - I must have hit a stone - without getting a puncture. It splayed the rims both sides, and put the wheel out of true, but didn't break a single spoke, though I suspect the wheel wont be salvageable. A neat trick, if a rather costly one.


----------



## Jenkins (12 Feb 2021)

The snow & ice melting off the roof of my Asgard


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2021)

The Market Square this morning when out early for my walk. I wonder when they'll take down the Christmas lights!


----------



## Arjimlad (13 Feb 2021)

Spotted this chap approaching us this morning...


----------



## craigwend (13 Feb 2021)

The road stopped being tarmac as we got to the top and turned the corner...


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Feb 2021)

Nothing photographic today, so here's a nicer one than my trashed rim from yesterday... MBIFO lots of things.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Feb 2021)

Sidmuff today - I made it up Peak Hill without getting out of the saddle


----------



## chriswoody (15 Feb 2021)

Well the cold snap is finally over. Temperatures bobbed over freezing this evening for the first time in over a week. So here's a photo from yesterday to commemorate one of the finest winter weeks in recent years.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Feb 2021)

Just turbo for me today, so here's a bit of spring colour to make amends:


----------



## biggs682 (18 Feb 2021)

Can't take any credit for this one , i use to ride with this elderly couple when i first started cycling .

But this is what cycling is all about surely 


View: https://www.instagram.com/p/CLZs3HTF-0H/?utm_source=ig_web_button_share_sheet


----------



## biggs682 (20 Feb 2021)

A nice group of crocuses


----------



## matticus (20 Feb 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Can't take any credit for this one , i use to ride with this elderly couple when i first started cycling .
> 
> But this is what cycling is all about surely
> 
> ...



You bastard. I just wasted 30minutes stuck down that rabbit hole. Again.


----------



## stoatsngroats (20 Feb 2021)

In the woods, and a bit off the beaten track, Slindon, West Sussex. The woodland across the lane is open, and a favourite spot for Mycologists.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Feb 2021)

Soon be rhubarb crumble time


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2021)

Riding around the local forest paths enjoying some newfound daylight after work.


----------



## Dave 123 (26 Feb 2021)




----------



## weareHKR (27 Feb 2021)

Snow Moon!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2021)

Rather fantastic light yesterday, here in Otterton


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Feb 2021)

My new local views! Still can't quite believe I live here now.


----------



## Tripster (27 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My new local views! Still can't quite believe I live here now.


Looks lovely, and best bit not a sole in sight. Best thing to happen to this country is social distancing


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2021)

Tripster said:


> Looks lovely, and best bit not a sole in sight. Best thing to happen to this country is social distancing



Not even a Dover sole?


----------



## Mrs M (27 Feb 2021)

These two Harley’s down at Stonehaven harbour today.
Love the skull crash helmet on the orange one


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2021)

Sun setting behind the Bluestack Mountains.


----------



## biggs682 (28 Feb 2021)

The sun trying to get through the fog , when I turned around the moon was out the other side of the road .


----------



## Vertego (28 Feb 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> My new local views! Still can't quite believe I live here now.


Where's 'here'?


----------



## Brandane (28 Feb 2021)

Just to prove that the sun does occasionally shine in the west of Scotland. Out on the MTB, negotiating the Land Rover track through Garshangan:


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Mar 2021)

Can't complain...


----------



## downesy (3 Mar 2021)

Wemyss bay station


----------



## biggs682 (5 Mar 2021)

Not my picture as it was taken 66 years ago at my parents wedding


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Mar 2021)

A chilly sea view.


----------



## Oldhippy (6 Mar 2021)

Reculver this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Mar 2021)

Cool but lovely this afternoon. Here, at Turf Lock, at the end of the Exeter Ship Canal


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

Family cycle 13.5 mile loop to Morecambe Promenade. Lunch on the Prom


----------



## matth411 (7 Mar 2021)

👀😂


----------



## Tripster (7 Mar 2021)

matth411 said:


> 👀😂
> View attachment 577488


Was it a wet ride 
Nice looking bike that by the way


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Mar 2021)

An oldish bike (10 years) and an oldish house (400 years)


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Mar 2021)

Brisk on the harbour wall this morning.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Mar 2021)

The sky from my front door, this evening.


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Mar 2021)

I loved the faded painterly effect of this view along the coast towards Norman's Bsy, East Sussex, captured in a rising sea mist and hazy spring sunshine.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Mar 2021)

This morning's view.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Mar 2021)

Had to make do with a coffee from a café nearby, the pub still being shut...


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Mar 2021)

Saw this in a shop awning today.


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Mar 2021)

MBIFO Chichester Cathedral today.
Not many people about in the city from the little area I cycled, no surprise I suppose.
I think this is the best view of the cathedral, but it’s often spoiled by people and buses.
Once the hoarding is down, I’ll pop over and see if I can get an early morning glow on it too.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Mar 2021)

Who wouldn't want to ride down this road?


----------



## stoatsngroats (14 Mar 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Who wouldn't want to ride down this road?


Not me, I’d gladly go along there!


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Mar 2021)

The amazingly flat-topped hills of East Devon: so-called Greensand Escarpment, where a hard flat layer of stone remains surrounded by steep-sided valleys carved by streams. This one is called East Hill, viewed from Aylesbeare Common.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (15 Mar 2021)

Seen at Ford Heath:


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Mar 2021)

Not my photo, but darn fine bike security!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Mar 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 578955
> 
> 
> Not my photo, but darn fine bike security!!


Is he thinking of cycle touring?


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Mar 2021)

My walk to the Co-op this evening to buy pudding...


----------



## chriswoody (18 Mar 2021)

Walking the dog this morning in the fog.


----------



## gtmet (18 Mar 2021)

Filled with even a modest spring tide the Trym looks quite idyllic. Rus in urbe. 
(Sun 14 March 21)


----------



## shep (18 Mar 2021)

Today's challenge.......


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2021)

My A to Z ride this morning... to get vaccinated


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2021)

gtmet said:


> Filled with even a modest spring tide the Trym looks quite idyllic. Rus in urbe.
> (Sun 14 March 21)
> 
> View attachment 579174



Ah, you must be at the Sea Mills end to get a tide... thankfully never gets up as far as Westbury-on-Trym


----------



## tyred (20 Mar 2021)

Making new friends in Lockdown.


----------



## gtmet (21 Mar 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Ah, you must be at the Sea Mills end to get a tide... thankfully never gets up as far as Westbury-on-Trym


View attachment 579174
The photo was taken looking upstream from the bridge on Trym Cross. Somewhere I have read that tides in the middle ages did flow higher, but today the very highest I have seen reached somewhere near the bridge on Dingle Road. Even the most extreme will meet a definitive stop at the weirs near the confluence of Trym and Hazel Brook.


----------



## gtmet (24 Mar 2021)

Claverham Drove, seen from Lillypool Drove. Yesterday.


----------



## Vertego (24 Mar 2021)

Exmoor, above Porlock, Somerset.


----------



## Spartak (28 Mar 2021)




----------



## Leaway2 (31 Mar 2021)

Yesterday in Tatton park, Cheshire. Legs have bites all over now.


----------



## Milzy (31 Mar 2021)

Retro kits are in.


----------



## gtmet (31 Mar 2021)

gtmet said:


> View attachment 579174





briantrumpet said:


> Ah, you must be at the Sea Mills end to get a tide... thankfully never gets up as far as Westbury-on-Trym


A better effort at the full moon just past. This was 12.8 m, enough to get on the quay at Sea Mills harbour, but not into Station Road or the allotments. This morning the same height ran to half way between Shirehampton Road and Dingle Road, and I have seen 13.5 m, so wise to stand by the lifeboats in Westbury.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Mar 2021)

Herne Bay at sunset.


----------



## craigwend (31 Mar 2021)




----------



## Zipp2001 (1 Apr 2021)

Pulled the car out of storage and had it detailed, now I'm ready for some nice weather.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2021)

I'd just cycled up Peak Hill from Sidmouth without getting out of the saddle once, complete with an extra bottle (of Côtes du Rhône) as ballast.


----------



## gtmet (1 Apr 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> I'd just cycled up Peak Hill from Sidmouth without getting out of the saddle once, complete with an extra bottle (of Côtes du Rhône) as ballast.
> 
> View attachment 581667


Those early years cycling up the hill to number eleven have borne fruit...


----------



## Alembicbassman (3 Apr 2021)

First 'stay local' ride after being confined to my 'very local' country lanes for lockdown. 24 mile round trip to Doncaster Airport.


----------



## matticus (3 Apr 2021)

Alembicbassman said:


> First 'stay local' ride after being confined to my 'very local' country lanes for lockdown. 24 mile round trip to Doncaster Airport.
> 
> View attachment 582123


Suspect there are people in that pic staying a lot less local than thee.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Apr 2021)

Taking advantage of the longer evenings... and the sun being out


----------



## tyred (3 Apr 2021)

One old relic with an even older relic.


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Apr 2021)

👍👍👍👍


----------



## tyred (4 Apr 2021)

Watching the sun set at Beltany Stone Circle with some sheep for company.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2021)

Six days to go before they are allowed to serve beer outside:


----------



## Ripple (6 Apr 2021)

Goldcrest. The smallest bird in Lithuania. This one hit a window of the nursery where my mother works.


----------



## pjd57 (6 Apr 2021)

Sunny but really cold day.
View from Baldernock , near Milngavie.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2021)

I was chased home by a hail shower having sat in the sun on Exeter Quay eating fish & chips. The shower didn't catch me


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Apr 2021)

Sometimes knowing that a driver's going to get contact from the police about some dangerous manoeuvre is regretted, but not in this instance..😉😂


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Apr 2021)

Not getting far with the weather as it is, but when this is five miles from the front door, I probably ought not to complain...


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Apr 2021)

Nearly 6 months after my accident I have managed to get out on a short ride. I can manage the spinning gear on the Brompton. Lovely to be out. But its cold. For anyone confused. I am on a bike path.😁


----------



## gtmet (8 Apr 2021)

Other recreations are available....






... but clambering down into ten or more metres of muddy tide does emphasise the attractions of cycling.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Apr 2021)

I found a tiny bit of sun today...


----------



## randynewmanscat (10 Apr 2021)

Thin end of my vegetable plot at 8pm taken on phone with failing camera servo.
Day of April showers and dappled sunshine.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2021)

More sun today than expected, so a little trundle down to Kenton Church....






https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=oa.166242902029587&type=3


----------



## Alex H (11 Apr 2021)

I don't think I'll be getting the bike out today


----------



## DCLane (11 Apr 2021)

The exotic world of time-trialling!


----------



## BoldonLad (11 Apr 2021)

Alex H said:


> I don't think I'll be getting the bike out today
> 
> View attachment 583270



fair weather cyclist


----------



## srj10 (11 Apr 2021)

Perfect day for the hills.


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Apr 2021)

Meadowhall Shopping Centre getting ready for socially distanced al-fresco dining.


----------



## tyred (11 Apr 2021)

Beltany stone circle.


----------



## mudsticks (11 Apr 2021)

Just a bit 'chocolate box' in Devon today...


----------



## tinywheels (11 Apr 2021)

Hastings


----------



## newts (11 Apr 2021)

All was quiet at Starcross. 
The breeze still had a chill about it.
Did anyone else in Devon get caught in the sleety shower today?


----------



## stoatsngroats (11 Apr 2021)

A first visit to the garden by our semi resident Fox, and his new Cubs.


----------



## mudsticks (11 Apr 2021)

newts said:


> All was quiet at Starcross.
> The breeze still had a chill about it.
> Did anyone else in Devon get caught in the sleety shower today?
> View attachment 583425



Yup. 

And dramatic skies, earlier and later. 

It was definitely four seasons in one day..


----------



## Spartak (11 Apr 2021)

Beacon Batch, the highest point on The Mendips.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2021)

mudsticks said:


> Yup.
> 
> And dramatic skies, earlier and later.
> 
> It was definitely four seasons in one day..



Snail (snowy hail). Just a bit in Exeter at about 5pm, but amazing skies all around.


----------



## tyred (12 Apr 2021)

Trá na Rosann beach. My first glimpse of the sea since before Christmas 




I'm thinking of an overnight camping trip whenever it's allowed...


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Apr 2021)

My houseplant, an orchid of some sort, I believe, catching the early sun through the lounge window this morning.


----------



## tyred (13 Apr 2021)

Sunset across Lough Swilly from the top of Grianan of Aileach ringfort.


----------



## biggs682 (14 Apr 2021)

A cracking start to the day


----------



## tyred (14 Apr 2021)

Tonight's luncheon location.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Apr 2021)

Just before descending towards Longnor from Sheen, from a cracking little loop from Earl Sterndale this evening.


----------



## Spartak (16 Apr 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2021)

I spurned the bike this morning in favour of two feet, so I could do the two magnificent hills (and unique in the Peak District) close to where I'm staying... here's Parkhouse Hill as seen from Chrome Hill. A fantastic little walk!


----------



## Vertego (17 Apr 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 584279


Walked past that many times.


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2021)

Burnley visit part 1 - I remember watching a programme about the canal embankment several years ago.





Nice suggestion from @slowmotion and no. 3 of the 'canal wonders' ticked off.


----------



## Alembicbassman (17 Apr 2021)

Snooker time again !


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2021)

Burnley visit - part 2: Pendle Hill


----------



## DCLane (17 Apr 2021)

Burnley visit part 3 - watching the group ride at Barley (then the Steven Burke circuit):






Son no. 2's the one in the middle with red wheels.


----------



## tyred (17 Apr 2021)

Little coastal ride today.


----------



## stoatsngroats (17 Apr 2021)

A short playtime with dad fox today.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2021)

A quick morning stroll before the later morning ride in the sun...


----------



## DCLane (18 Apr 2021)

Son's first 25 of the year. 58:46 on the A19 dual-carriageway near Thirsk.

The new 'normal': no holder, few spectators, results posted afterwards.


----------



## DRM (19 Apr 2021)

DCLane said:


> View attachment 584658
> 
> 
> Son's first 25 of the year. 58:46 on the A19 dual-carriageway near Thirsk.
> ...


I hope the road was quiet, if it's the bit of the A19 after the A168, it's like a race track for cars during the week, and rammed with HGV's too heading for Teesside.


----------



## DCLane (19 Apr 2021)

DRM said:


> I hope the road was quiet, if it's the bit of the A19 after the A168, it's like a race track for cars during the week, and rammed with HGV's too heading for Teesside.



That's the road - it was quiet-ish and that's why TT's are run early in the day on there.


----------



## gtmet (19 Apr 2021)

A quick morning stroll to view the reality of yachting...


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Apr 2021)

Climbing up an old sunken lane on my first calendar





audax in 13 months.


----------



## stoatsngroats (19 Apr 2021)

One flew over the....


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Apr 2021)

Taking in a slightly roundabout route (adding 20 miles) to work today


----------



## craigwend (20 Apr 2021)

Shorts


----------



## tyred (20 Apr 2021)

Nice ride along Lough Swilly tonight.


----------



## Toe Clip (21 Apr 2021)

A “REAL“ Land-Rover, SWB 1956 Series I. Manufactured by the Rover Car Co.


----------



## srj10 (21 Apr 2021)




----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Apr 2021)

Resting.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Apr 2021)

Somehow my 4-mile commute turned into a 35-mile one. Oops.


----------



## Vertego (22 Apr 2021)

Two evening's ago...


----------



## Vertego (22 Apr 2021)

Last night...






Haven't seen one of those for years!


----------



## Spartak (22 Apr 2021)




----------



## gtmet (22 Apr 2021)

Horseshoe Bend.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2021)

Tonight's picnic location.


----------



## Jenkins (23 Apr 2021)

Sometimes the early morning commute is worth getting up for


----------



## randynewmanscat (24 Apr 2021)

Le Rond du Chene hunting lodge an hour ago. Part of an estate with a gothic mansion at the end of a long straight drive from this lodge, the mansion is still there owned by a wealthy person as a country retreat, it gets lived in a few days of the year.
In normal times there is a popular randonnée event on 1st of May, walk, run, bike, horse, various routes in various lengths and competitive looking for the cyclists and runners, the walkers just stroll and chat and the horse riders chat too. Obligatory brocante and burnt sausages on industrial baguette plus various alcohols.
I walk here, I would like to ride but the dogs don't get it and there is trouble so I just walk.




May 1st 2019, last time it was held, taken by the local paper.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2021)

I went on an early purple orchid hunt today... success!


----------



## Basil.B (24 Apr 2021)




----------



## gtmet (24 Apr 2021)

For a change, non-tidal water, at least for the time being. Gordano Moor NNR.


----------



## Ripple (25 Apr 2021)

Ashford full of tulips everywhere.


----------



## chriswoody (25 Apr 2021)

Down by the river today.


----------



## gtmet (25 Apr 2021)

Sometimes the problem is not ten metres of muddy tide, but zero metres of muddy tide. Narrowboat aground this morning on the rapids between Horseshoe Bend and Hung Road. 








Cycling - no water, no mud....


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2021)

gtmet said:


> Sometimes the problem is not ten metres of muddy tide, but zero metres of muddy tide. Narrowboat aground this morning on the rapids between Horseshoe Bend and Hung Road.
> 
> View attachment 585779
> 
> ...


Second biggest tide in the world, I think, at Avonmouth, the biggest being in Brazil.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Apr 2021)

le Selfie du Jour...


----------



## biggs682 (25 Apr 2021)

Seen in Turvey church entrance way


----------



## Spartak (26 Apr 2021)

High tide on the River Avon at Pill Harbour....


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 585880
> 
> 
> High tide on the River Avon at Pill Harbour....



I like the fact that the local doctors' surgery is called Pill Clinic


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Apr 2021)

What a corker of an early evening ride... this was the homeward leg, coming up the Exe


----------



## stoatsngroats (27 Apr 2021)

A garden bird, taken through a patio door on a Canon 7D and 100-400 L IS.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Apr 2021)

With the weather on the change, I decided to get in a few miles today rather than wait for my day off tomorrow. There was plenty of yellow to be seen.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Apr 2021)

Trying out the macro on a new cheap Lumix compact camera...


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2021)

Carrickfinn


----------



## Zipp2001 (29 Apr 2021)

Just playing at work.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2021)

I stomped round the block to the local bird hide. No birds on the bird feeder... thought it was a squirrel on it instead... but, erm...


----------



## tyred (30 Apr 2021)

Trá na Rosann


----------



## gtmet (1 May 2021)

Even if you keep out of the water....




... other recreations can make you very cold.



New Passage.


----------



## gtmet (1 May 2021)

Greenditch Street. 






Cycling in the marshes: calm, sunny, warm, water under strict control.


----------



## tyred (1 May 2021)

I like these wood sculptures that a neighbour has created in their garden.


----------



## biggs682 (2 May 2021)

Earlier today


----------



## srj10 (2 May 2021)




----------



## Colin Grigson (2 May 2021)

A chain thing ....


----------



## tyred (2 May 2021)

Driftwood, Glencolumbkille


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2021)

It's wisteria time...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2021)

I think this photo sums up today well enough...


----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2021)

I very carelessly didn't take a single photo on my 25-mile ride into work today, so you'll have to make do with with this evening's artistic sunset effort on the same wisteria I photographed a couple of days ago:


----------



## Alex H (5 May 2021)

Dunstanburgh Castle


----------



## fossyant (5 May 2021)

After two days of nasty weather, got out this afternoon for 19 miles on the MTB. Started out with wind rain and hail all in the first two miles, then the sun came out. Some serious sea defences being built in Rhyl at Splash Point.


----------



## tyred (5 May 2021)




----------



## Alex H (7 May 2021)

Whitehall Farm in the College Valley, with The Cheviot in the background.


----------



## tyred (7 May 2021)

Ballymastocker Strand, one of my favourite views.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2021)

The bike was behind me, while I took in this view of a serene River Exe yesterday


----------



## ChangFai (9 May 2021)

My picture of the day


----------



## newts (9 May 2021)

More Wysteria.


----------



## gtmet (10 May 2021)

Nailsea Wall.


----------



## Shack (10 May 2021)

We have some great place names down in Devon, and stopped by here yesterday (will this still count?)
Nomansland!


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2021)

You haven't had a Topsham sunset for a while, so here's tonight's, after a day of decidedly 'interesting' weather... fortunately I was working (indoors) during the afternoon downpour!


----------



## Mrs M (11 May 2021)

Saw a wee Robin out on lunchtime walkies with Oscar today. Not quick enough for a pic but snapped the butterfly that seemed to hang around just long enough


----------



## Alex H (11 May 2021)

The end of Harthope Valley, Northumberland National Park, with The Cheviot in the background






The start of Harthope Valley


----------



## gtmet (11 May 2021)

Despite three decades in the west country red soil still surprises me, but blood red puddles, surely there are limits?


----------



## shep (12 May 2021)

Peregrine sat on the Aircraft warning light at Birmingham Post office tower.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 May 2021)

I made the most of the morning this morning before the rain arrived... looks like cycling for the next few days might be more shower-dodging than anything else....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2021)

From a ride up onto the Long Mynd yesterday evening:


----------



## ScotMitchyNew (13 May 2021)

My lovely little castle find today when out cycling


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2021)

Managed to find a tiny bit of sun today, on the circuitous ride home from work...


----------



## briantrumpet (15 May 2021)

I doubt if I'll be doing much cycling this weekend, given the forecast, so two feet on the ground this morning...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (16 May 2021)




----------



## bruce1530 (16 May 2021)

Not from today’s ride, but looking back through some photos, I found this one of a day when I had a passenger.


----------



## Drzdave58 (16 May 2021)

Morning ride


----------



## Alex H (16 May 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> Morning ride



A like for the bike, not the graffiti  and for the confusing name in the background (had to look it up )

What's the bike like without the motor?


----------



## Drzdave58 (16 May 2021)

Alex H said:


> A like for the bike, not the graffiti  and for the confusing name in the background (had to look it up )
> 
> What's the bike like without the motor?


Its got a 3 speed hub. I originally just built it as a cruiser. Ruff cycles build. Later I added the electric kit. I didn't even notice the graffiti till after


----------



## Alex H (16 May 2021)

Drzdave58 said:


> I didn't even notice the graffiti till after


Very Simon and Garfunkel (depending on your age)


----------



## hoopdriver (17 May 2021)

A touch of Edward Hopper on the seaside promenade at Bexhill on Sea, East Sussex


----------



## ClichéGuevara (17 May 2021)

Not one I've taken, unless 'taking' it off another site counts..


----------



## biggs682 (17 May 2021)

Oh f@#k


----------



## Juan Kog (17 May 2021)

Shack said:


> We have some great place names down in Devon, and stopped by here yesterday (will this still count?)
> Nomansland!






There’s one in Hertfordshire.


----------



## Alex H (18 May 2021)




----------



## Ripple (18 May 2021)

That's a bit unusual passenger.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 May 2021)

It was nice to get home without being caught by this on my ride yesterday morning:





Just before taking the pic there was a fairly good lightning flash from it.


----------



## hoopdriver (20 May 2021)

Looks like a good storm to avoid


----------



## pjd57 (20 May 2021)

This guy is a regular visitor to the Free Wheel North bikes at Glasgow green


----------



## Shack (22 May 2021)

Not convinced the signs are accurate


----------



## gtmet (22 May 2021)

Land Yeo outflow, Severn.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 May 2021)

gtmet said:


> Land Yeo outflow, Severn.
> View attachment 590073



Ha, Severn and Avon mud is rather special! Not least because of the humungous tide!!


----------



## gtmet (23 May 2021)

> Ha, Severn and Avon mud is rather special! Not least because of the humungous tide!!


Here is some bonus special mud...


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 May 2021)

Cathedral spires through the summer fields - one of our best days out on the bikes.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2021)

Glad I made the effort to wander down to the end of my road tonight, after the truly rubbish weather today... it was so bad that I resorted to the turbo 😱


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2021)

gtmet said:


> Here is some bonus special mud...
> 
> View attachment 590213



If you know Pill Creek, that's good too!


----------



## gtmet (23 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Glad I made the effort to wander down to the end of my road tonight, after the truly rubbish weather today... it was so bad that I resorted to the turbo 😱
> 
> View attachment 590288


 No mud?


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2021)

gtmet said:


> No mud?



It's a different sort of mud here... it hasn't got the sculpted aspect of Severn or Avon mud (not nearly as big a tide, for starters), though it's good when it's reflective... you don't get much prettier mud than this...


----------



## ScotMitchyNew (24 May 2021)

Morning ride for some shopping


----------



## briantrumpet (24 May 2021)

The showers only just cleared in time for a dry quick evening spin after work... worth the wait though


----------



## Alex H (25 May 2021)

Memorial to aircrews lost in the Cheviots during WWII. 19 Crews commemorated - 16 RAF (including 1 Polish crew), 1 USAF, 2 Luftwaffe.


----------



## gtmet (25 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> It's a different sort of mud here... it hasn't got the sculpted aspect of Severn or Avon mud (not nearly as big a tide, for starters), though it's good when it's reflective... you don't get much prettier mud than this...
> 
> View attachment 590308


Pretty indeed.
But is it mud?
Ur-mud is not shiny and reflective, but glutinous satin:


I suspect sand masquerading under a thin sheet of water, which would fit well with the local red sandstone bedrock.


----------



## gtmet (25 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> If you know Pill Creek, that's good too!


Has potential, but the mud is so cluttered with boats:




It takes some effort to frame a snap that captures the sculptured elegance of special mud:


----------



## briantrumpet (25 May 2021)

gtmet said:


> Has potential, but the mud is so cluttered with boats:
> View attachment 590623
> 
> 
> ...



At this rate we're going to need a mud thread all of its own...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 May 2021)

Actually, I think the boats at Pill Creek are rather good... they look like they are struggling to get upstream on the mud...


----------



## newts (25 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Actually, I think the boats at Pill Creek are rather good... they look like they are struggling to get upstream on the mud...


Whenever i see Pill mentioned it reminds of the Adge Cutler ditty;-

When the nights are dark and stormy
And the bitter north wind blows
Cross the fields from Shirehampton
Where the muddy Avon flows
Where the Pillites gaily ride
Over on the ferry from the other side
The boat starts swingin, you'll hear them singin'
Float in on the tide!


Chorus: 
Pill, Pill, I love thee still
Even though I'm leaving
Pill, Pill, I love thee still
When the ferry boat starts heavin
When the rain down pours, the thunder roars
The lightnin flashes bright
I'll be better by far in The Duke or The Star
Than on the Old Pill Ferry tonight


----------



## mudsticks (26 May 2021)

Assynt 

Scotland - delivering the restorative goods- 
as per usual 

On a day like this, there's no place like it...


----------



## oldwheels (26 May 2021)

Deer in the field opposite my house. A neighbour further along has been feeding them ( there are three of them ). I hope they go in and eat all her flowers overnight.


----------



## Zipp2001 (28 May 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2021)

Got my first bees of the year today - they were out in good numbers - and I'm quite pleased with this snap:


----------



## mudsticks (30 May 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Got my first bees of the year today - they were out in good numbers - and I'm quite pleased with this snap:
> 
> View attachment 591204


That's a nice sight.

So many cuckoo's in Northwest Highlands this year.

They're almost a bit annoying.






A grand day out on the Foinavon Ridge
(some of the scrambles are a bit 'crumby')
Coming from the Arkle end.






With a high camp the evening, overlooking the end of the earth.






Finishing with a scamper down to Sandwood Bay for an end to a weeks trip.

Thank you Scotland 🙏🏼🏞️


----------



## tyred (30 May 2021)

The road less travelled


----------



## newts (31 May 2021)

A Bascule bridge, Swing bridge and a bike.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Jun 2021)

Blimey, it has been dry and warm for a while, my normally flooded (by run off from Exmoor or by spring tides from the sea) section of coastal path is bone dry.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Jun 2021)

..... and now only 150 yards home, and a cool beer on the patio watching the sunset.


----------



## newts (1 Jun 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 591735
> 
> 
> ..... and now only 150 yards home, and a cool beer on the patio watching the sunset.


Blue Anchor?, looks like North Hill in the background.


----------



## matticus (2 Jun 2021)

Yet another rubbish picture of a lovely wildlife moment: bird on a wire over my head. Swift?


----------



## oldwheels (2 Jun 2021)

Castle Stalker, Argyll.


----------



## Zipp2001 (3 Jun 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jun 2021)

Today's picture of pretty mud...


----------



## Zipp2001 (4 Jun 2021)




----------



## LardAbove (4 Jun 2021)

Here we all are, then.....












One mile each way... 

LardAbove


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Jun 2021)

LardAbove said:


> Here we all are, then.....
> 
> View attachment 592157
> 
> ...



Well done, every journey starts with a single step, or, pedal stroke.

I recognise that arch on Hadrian's Cycleway, been through that a few times!

May be you should start a "MBIFO a Firestation" thread?

MBIFO - My Bike In Front Of


----------



## LardAbove (4 Jun 2021)

And......


View: https://www.flickr.com/photos/79339273@N02/51225941015/in/dateposted/


LardAbove


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2021)

gtmet said:


> Pretty indeed.
> But is it mud?
> Ur-mud is not shiny and reflective, but glutinous satin:
> View attachment 590618
> ...



Just a little demonstration that, yes, it's mud... 


View: https://youtu.be/B_Rm4L-Yhh0


----------



## craigwend (5 Jun 2021)

Tall Trees with Turbine #3 (landscape)


----------



## Ripple (5 Jun 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jun 2021)

On the way to Broadstairs.


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2021)

Getting set up for the night.


----------



## gtmet (5 Jun 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Today's picture of pretty mud...
> 
> View attachment 592085



Indeed, it's mud, and a charming scene.

But just consider the compositional possibilities if you remove the extraneous elements...




A Mondrian like composition, elegant in its primeval simplicity.


----------



## gtmet (5 Jun 2021)

Mud, the source of all life...






And the sink of all things...
.



For those who like the extraneous elements....


----------



## biggs682 (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## DCLane (6 Jun 2021)




----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2021)

On Aranmore Island. A good test of fitness 💪


----------



## Alex H (7 Jun 2021)

tyred said:


> On Aranmore Island. A good test of fitness 💪




What's at the bottom? (apart from the sea)


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2021)

Alex H said:


> What's at the bottom? (apart from the sea)


Absolutely nothing apart from a concrete base. I assume it was a landing place for small boats, possibly for the lighthouse that is nearby.


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jun 2021)

And relax.


----------



## gtmet (7 Jun 2021)

With apologies....







I promise to check into an addiction clinic forthwith.


----------



## tyred (7 Jun 2021)

Gweedore


----------



## Leaway2 (8 Jun 2021)




----------



## LardAbove (9 Jun 2021)

Well, if I get too 'pooped' there's always the train...






LardAbove


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Jun 2021)

Dinner on the beach again. 😃


----------



## Ian H (10 Jun 2021)

Cader Idris.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jun 2021)

DOTD (descent of the day) - towards Woodbury.


----------



## RoMeR (12 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> Yet another rubbish picture of a lovely wildlife moment: bird on a wire over my head. Swift?
> View attachment 591776


Swallow


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Swallow



I just did. That's the plateful of brisket done... pudding next.


----------



## biggs682 (13 Jun 2021)

Just the scenery by Lamport.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jun 2021)

Probably an appropriate action shot for today, given the footie later...


----------



## RoMeR (13 Jun 2021)

No bike shot but I found it interesting, just outside Newstead, Notts


----------



## gtmet (14 Jun 2021)

Illustrating the economist's proverb: "A rising tide lifts all boats".


----------



## gtmet (14 Jun 2021)

Blind Yeo, Manor Lane.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2021)

Just the most extraordinary sunset last night... I've never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## srj10 (15 Jun 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2021)

And 24 hours later, the Exe was on fire...


----------



## Alex H (16 Jun 2021)

Field of poppies near Belford - apparently used to make morphine and codeine


----------



## matticus (16 Jun 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> And 24 hours later, the Exe was on fire...
> 
> View attachment 594095


That is just astounding! Would you mind giving the exact location, as I met up with my Dad near there in May, I think he'd like it!


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jun 2021)

matticus said:


> That is just astounding! Would you mind giving the exact location, as I met up with my Dad near there in May, I think he'd like it!



X marks the spot 

If you went down the Strand by all the Dutch houses, you might have spotted the phone box at the end of the causeway - that's where it is.


----------



## matticus (17 Jun 2021)

Much appreciated!
(I went through Topsham following the NCN route back to my train from Exeter. It was freezing cold.)


----------



## biggs682 (17 Jun 2021)

What can I say


----------



## Alex H (18 Jun 2021)

Alnmouth beach - the tourists aren't up yet


----------



## Colin Grigson (21 Jun 2021)




----------



## tyred (22 Jun 2021)

Proof that the council have a sense of humour (and that speed limits are mostly arbitrary, set by the road classification rather than the actual reality of the state of the road).


----------



## oldwheels (23 Jun 2021)

Mention of fire in a previous post prompts this. 
MV Isle of Lewis leaving Oban and MV Coruisk arriving yesterday. Couple of hours later there was a vehicle fire on the car deck. She stopped at the north end of Sound of Mull and with all sorts of vessels converging the fire brigade was put on board with breathing apparatus but the crew had already put the fire out. One of the smaller ferries abandoned it’s timetable and stood by in case of evacuation. Was declared safe and continued to Castlebay. Somebody’s staycation up in flames.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (25 Jun 2021)

One I quite liked from my ride on Tuesday evening:


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2021)

The flower display at school is pretty at the moment...


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2021)

No bike involved, sorry... but a good lens...


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2021)

Little flower on my walk today 😊


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2021)

Mrs M said:


> View attachment 595929
> 
> 
> Little flower on my walk today 😊



That'd be a common spotted orchid. Despite their being common, I'd not noticed them till this year! https://www.wildlifetrusts.org/wildlife-explorer/wildflowers/common-spotted-orchid


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2021)

Sorry, a bonus photo today... as the other one didn't have a bike in it...


----------



## Mrs M (26 Jun 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> That'd be a common spotted orchid. Despite their being common, I'd not noticed them till this year! https://www.wildlifetrusts.org/wildlife-explorer/wildflowers/common-spotted-orchid


Thank you, didn’t know what it was, tiny but very pretty 😊


----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Jun 2021)

New bike park at Meadowhall Shopping Centre, Sheffield. Allen keys, track pump and helmet lockers attached, 

Wasted journey due to Halifax paying in machines being out of order.


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2021)

Exploring the banks of the River Foyle and remains of the railway which ran along side it.


----------



## netman (28 Jun 2021)

Quick 10 miler this afternoon... this was the halfway point - almost felt like I was in the Med somewhere...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jun 2021)

I've been bee stalking again


----------



## RoMeR (30 Jun 2021)

Not my bike but spotted this in Nottingham a couple of days ago.


----------



## BoldonLad (30 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Not my bike but spotted this in Nottingham a couple of days ago.
> View attachment 596578



That is rather trusting, cycle computer or other gadget left on bike?


----------



## RoMeR (30 Jun 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> That is rather trusting, cycle computer or other gadget left on bike?


Yes I thought the same, met the owner shortly after taking pic, very laid back guy. Told me that he'd got rid of his car and this was his main transport, he was loving it. The bars behind the saddle are for his young son.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jun 2021)

Budleigh Salterton this morning


----------



## Jenkins (30 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Not my bike but spotted this in Nottingham a couple of days ago.
> View attachment 596578


Has @Andy in Germany popped over to the UK 


BoldonLad said:


> That is rather trusting, cycle computer or other gadget left on bike?


That looks like a controller for an electrical assist system.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Not my bike but spotted this in Nottingham a couple of days ago.
> View attachment 596578



I like the horizontal wooden bars behind the bags to protect bags and small person from the wheels.


----------



## RoMeR (1 Jul 2021)

Jenkins said:


> Has @Andy in Germany popped over to the UK
> 
> That looks like a controller for an electrical assist system.


Forgot to mention that he had installed a small motor below the BB, so you are probably correct.


----------



## gtmet (1 Jul 2021)

Actually last Sunday, but the thread does need an occasional nudge towards a calmer tonal range...






Trym mouth.


----------



## RoMeR (1 Jul 2021)

Adam's Building, Lace Market, Nottingham


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2021)

My bucolic ride home from work tonight...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (2 Jul 2021)

I was working here today... well okay I was working nearby and staying here, and when I knocked off at 3 I went for a quick swim here and did some emails. 
I fully accept I'm a jammy dodger at times, I'm actually getting paid to do this. 
(The downside of course is 10 days quarantine when I get home and umpteen throat gag tests, but let's not spoil the loveliness of my existence just yet eh? Let me ease into that gradually).


----------



## jowwy (3 Jul 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> One I quite liked from my ride on Tuesday evening:
> View attachment 595694


Is that a drop bar conversion to flar bar rickshaw, how do you find it???


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jul 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jul 2021)

Just something rather lovely at the end of a rather wet day... taken in between downpours...


----------



## gtmet (4 Jul 2021)

Trym confluence-Sea Mills Reach.


----------



## kayakerles (5 Jul 2021)

Part of a trail my mtb and I enjoyed today, goes right through the stream.


----------



## RoMeR (5 Jul 2021)

Just another day in Nottingham city centre


----------



## RoMeR (5 Jul 2021)

RoMeR said:


> Just another day in Nottingham city centre
> View attachment 597477


The guy on the left was telling me that he had yet another £30 fine for noise pollution, his 18th. The other guy is an alien.


----------



## gtmet (5 Jul 2021)

Ashton Court:






Not me, he's pinched my spot!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Jul 2021)

jowwy said:


> Is that a drop bar conversion to flar bar rickshaw, how do you find it???


That one started out with a flat bar and currently has a butterfly bar, which works pretty well. It was just a bit too stretched out for me before.


----------



## Ripple (6 Jul 2021)

Sky at work.


----------



## netman (6 Jul 2021)

Quick 8 miles after work to Christchurch harbour and back...


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jul 2021)

It's probably bad form to do a selfie, but I was quite pleased with today's effort... not least as I managed to find the sun in Budleigh, while it tiddled down all day not many miles north.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Jul 2021)

Quick half an hour spin along coast path at 6.30 this morning before day in the office.


----------



## oldwheels (9 Jul 2021)

Strange cloud formation from my window today.


----------



## geocycle (9 Jul 2021)

Gorgeous Kelvin-Helmholtz clouds! One for the fluid dynamic members of the forum.


----------



## tyred (9 Jul 2021)

Today I cycled in glorious Technicolour 
Ballintoy, Co. Antrim.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jul 2021)

geocycle said:


> Gorgeous Kelvin-Helmholtz clouds! One for the fluid dynamic members of the forum.


Thank you for telling me something I had never heard of before. Must learn more.


----------



## oldwheels (10 Jul 2021)

The B8073 Tobermory to Dervaig road this morning 0830. I have posted a winter pic of this earlier but interesting in different seasons.



. That slight slope in front is actually quite steep nearer the camera and if I do not get a run at it I am well down the gears to get up.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2021)

It rained overnight, then the sun came out this morning.


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Jul 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (11 Jul 2021)

Bottoms up.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2021)

Sunday 11th

Somehow, I don't think that these forks will fit my CGR
Seen up at the top of (what I call) _'Summer House_'










It's the climb from river-bank; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2091017


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jul 2021)

I'm driving 850 miles to see my other Colnago. Having made it past the Eurotunnel French border police, I'm having an overnight stay in Laon. (Well worth a visit, BTW - the cathedral is gothic nuts, with five towers.) 

I'll be in the mountains tomorrow, hurrah. It's been too long.


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2021)

Dunmore House across the field. Patiently waiting for the amazing gardens to re-open.


----------



## Badger_Boom (12 Jul 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> It's probably bad form to do a selfie, but I was quite pleased with today's effort... not least as I managed to find the sun in Budleigh, while it tiddled down all day not many miles north.
> 
> View attachment 597809


Being mere visitors to Budleigh (albeit long, long time ones) we love the view of Otter Head. Allegedly locals prefer the view towards Straight Point and Sandy Cove, Exmouth. This reminds me how much I’ve missed visiting over the last year and a half.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Jul 2021)

I probably ought to apologise in advance for the photos I'm going to post over the next several weeks, but having made good my escape to what should be sunnier climes, I'm darned well going to make the most of it. I needed to go for a quick spin, having been in the car for eight hours or so for the second leg of my journey.


----------



## gtmet (12 Jul 2021)

The world turned upside down.

The grey morning after a night of weeping and lamentation:






But by afternoon even the Western skies are turning blue in honour of the Azzurri:





Blind Yeo and Oldbridge River.


----------



## lazybloke (13 Jul 2021)

Close to M25 J9 on Saturday evening, but felt far more remote. 
I liked the light, although I'd had a fair bit of wine...


----------



## oldwheels (13 Jul 2021)

My wild flower bit is coming along nicely. The tall stuff on the left is what is left of the artichokes hiding the anti deer fence. The photo file is too large so will try a smaller bit.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jul 2021)

Took a while today, but the sun came out eventually, after a soggy, grey start...


----------



## Badger_Boom (13 Jul 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Took a while today, but the sun came out eventually, after a soggy, grey start...
> 
> View attachment 598975


Fabulous! Where are you?


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2021)

Here we go


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Here we go
> View attachment 599046



I'm told plumbing is quite the coming thing in some parts of the country


----------



## biggs682 (14 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm told plumbing is quite the coming thing in some parts of the country



All mod cons us Wellingborough people


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jul 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Fabulous! Where are you?


Die, in the south east of France. That's not a suggestion, that's a place, in the Drôme department. I've got, erm, seven weeks here... well, someone's got to do it.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jul 2021)

It's been two years since I scythed my French 'garden' (long story), but it looks like the orchids appreciated my lack of attention. Obviously they'll survive my general hacking of the jungle!


----------



## Alex H (14 Jul 2021)

More poppies for drug production (maybe - it's the same farm as https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/my-picture-of-the-day-wheres-yours.117414/post-6441177 ) - white this time


----------



## RoMeR (15 Jul 2021)

Flume moth disturbed in my hedge this morning


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (16 Jul 2021)

We found a local walk 6.3 miles. Hot today and very hungover


----------



## Ripple (16 Jul 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jul 2021)

I'm on a lavender mission at the moment: I'm here early, the harvest is a bit late, so I'm trying to get to the places I know that put on a good display... today was Chamaloc. I'll have to admit to an involuntary dismount on my return up the gravel track to the Col de Romeyer... the Falcon really wasn't meant for such indignities.


----------



## newts (16 Jul 2021)

The boat rack at Portland Marina


----------



## tyred (16 Jul 2021)

Bringing the big guns out today at Fort Dunree. 6" with a range of 18,500 yrds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jul 2021)

Stairway in the old tithe barn and temporary town hall. Our team was helping to haul files down those stairs to transport back to the now refurbished "proper" town hall.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jul 2021)

For a moment I thought 'Why would you haul flies?' and then reread it. Silly me then.


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Jul 2021)

Love this.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jul 2021)

A fantastic day hunting lavender today. Cheered me up from trying to understand the government's logic in singling out France for special treatment on the quarantine front... ho hum... maybe 'logic' is where I'm going wrong...


----------



## D_97_goodtimes (18 Jul 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> A fantastic day hunting lavender today. Cheered me up from trying to understand the government's logic in singling out France for special treatment on the quarantine front... ho hum... maybe 'logic' is where I'm going wrong...
> 
> View attachment 599579


Am very envious.
Have you tried the Clarette de Die? Very drinkable.
We camped at L’Hirondelle and would happily return.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jul 2021)

D_97_goodtimes said:


> Am very envious.
> Have you tried the Clarette de Die? Very drinkable.
> We camped at L’Hirondelle and would happily return.



Yes, Clairette de Die is de rigueur if entertaining, very quaffable, and add it's only 7.5%, you don't get plastered on it.

It's a very special place, not least as there are very few British people around, so English is barely spoken, so I can't be lazy. And the cycling is sublime. https://www.facebook.com/unanglaisendiois if you're interested.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Jul 2021)

My "in tray" is a mess as usual.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jul 2021)

I wanted to try to get a profile page lavender selfie this morning for my French lot... was quite pleased with my ability to count up to ten...


----------



## tyred (19 Jul 2021)




----------



## tinywheels (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## tinywheels (20 Jul 2021)

Bexhill this morning


----------



## Colin Grigson (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## JVRider (20 Jul 2021)

Long time bicyclist (35 years), first time poster. I have really been enjoying your forum. Thanks for letting me join. I love seeing photographs of where people bicycle, so this thread is probably where I will do most of my reading. Live and reside in Wichita, Kansas in US. Love taking photos of our rides locally though few will compare to what I have seen on this forum. Been on the same bike for almost 30 years...Trek 1200 Alpha series road bike. Have almost 60k miles on it (some lean years while my children were growing up). Looking forward to more photos from everyone's rides. :-)

A selfie (so to speak)






A photo from a ride December 2020.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2021)

JVRider said:


> Looking forward to more photos from everyone's rides. :-)



There is a specific "your ride today" thread with some lovely pictures but it's hidden in the "general chat" part of the forum.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jul 2021)

MBIFO a French chateau... well, I did take a sneaky look inside the gate, but, as it clearly said 'privé', I thought I'd better leave the bike outside...


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Jul 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (20 Jul 2021)

Did you eat the burger or climb it?


----------



## Zipp2001 (21 Jul 2021)

Visit to the bike cave.


----------



## JVRider (21 Jul 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> There is a specific "your ride today" thread with some lovely pictures but it's hidden in the "general chat" part of the forum.



Thanks for pointing it out. I may have to read that one daily as well.


----------



## JVRider (21 Jul 2021)

When you see this sign, what do you do? One of our more enjoyable gravel (mud) rides.






There was so much mud on the tires we had to walk 1/4 mile to a dry patch until we could get the tires turning again.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2021)

My first Col de Rousset since last August. It's a hill I know like the back of my hand (I wish I'd kept count, but I've been up/down it between 50 & 100 times I think). It's a beaut.

Today has special significance for Vercors too: 21 July 1944 was when the Nazis launched a terrible retribution aid against the Maquis, razing whole villages and killing their populations, from babies up to 90-year-olds. It's both a stunningly beautiful place, but one in which you can't & shouldn't forget its history. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battle_of_Vercors

It was a good day to visit a few of the villages that bore the brunt.


----------



## tyred (21 Jul 2021)

Saw some swans.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2021)

A rainbow and sunflowers instead of lavender today...


----------



## JVRider (22 Jul 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> A rainbow and sunflowers instead of lavender today...
> 
> View attachment 600449


Did you stop to take the photo or snap it while you're riding? Beautiful photo.


----------



## JVRider (22 Jul 2021)

Sunset. Got to get home soon.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jul 2021)

JVRider said:


> Did you stop to take the photo or snap it while you're riding? Beautiful photo.



This one I did actually stop for, once I realised it was creating rainbows. I took a few photos to get the best one. One of the big advantages of riding a bike is that you don't have to find somewhere to park when you see something worth snapping!


----------



## tyred (22 Jul 2021)

Tonight's entertainment courtesy of a thorn, just outside a church gate. Obviously I hadn't prayed enough this week...at least it doesn't take long for rubber solution to dry in a heat wave.


----------



## Spartak (23 Jul 2021)

Bristol Harbourside on last nights commute home.


----------



## Spokesmann (23 Jul 2021)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2021)

A couple from today's ride:


----------



## midlife (23 Jul 2021)

Attingham Park? had to Google the inscription


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 Jul 2021)

midlife said:


> Attingham Park? had to Google the inscription


Indeed it is.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jul 2021)

Back on the lavender, and this was by the track to the recycling depot, haha!


----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2021)

Sitting watching the sun dip below the horizon at Beltany Stone Circle.


----------



## JVRider (24 Jul 2021)

Hot temps locally.....95-100 F. Gravel trails can get hot and dusty.






Best thing to do is find a "people and bike wash station" (otherwise known as splash pads for kids to play in) to rinse off the bike and cool off.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jul 2021)

I went for a walk this afternoon, and allow myself a smile when, one hour from my front door, I can look at the view and see my house


----------



## JVRider (25 Jul 2021)

Bicycling down city path towards downtown (city center).


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jul 2021)

Gotta be one of the prettiest stations - on the Gap to Grenoble line, currently closed for major works, this is Clelles station, overlooked by Mont Aiguille.


----------



## plantfit (25 Jul 2021)

Yesterday really, great day showing the vintage stuff at the Heckington show near Sleaford Lincolnshire


----------



## srj10 (25 Jul 2021)

The Waverley returning to Greenock from Rothesay.


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2021)

Llangrannog Beach taken today from the coast path... 👍


----------



## JVRider (26 Jul 2021)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 601083
> 
> 
> Llangrannog Beach taken today from the coast path... 👍



There are times during my day, week, month, year, whatever, when I say to myself....I think I live on the wrong continent.
This is one of the times. Thanks for sharing a beautiful photo.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Jul 2021)

The UK has some truly jaw dropping views!


----------



## srj10 (26 Jul 2021)

Loch Eck


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2021)

Ooh, which one from this evening's post-DIY bookshelves ride? Let's go for the descent to St Julien-en-Quint:


----------



## Spartak (26 Jul 2021)

JVRider said:


> There are times during my day, week, month, year, whatever, when I say to myself....I think I live on the wrong continent.
> This is one of the times. Thanks for sharing a beautiful photo.



Thanks 👍..... The Ceredigion is a fantastic coastline with lots of stunning views & beautiful beaches.


----------



## Spartak (27 Jul 2021)

Cloudy view of New Quay harbour taken this morning during my 10K run...


----------



## RoMeR (27 Jul 2021)

A ride through Newstead, Notts today.


----------



## RoMeR (27 Jul 2021)

RoMeR said:


> A ride through Newstead, Notts today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry about the triple pic.


----------



## JVRider (27 Jul 2021)

Still hot and sunny locally, so the best daytime rides are under canopied trails.


----------



## kayakerles (28 Jul 2021)

A recent storm dropped a tree which blocked my ride path this morning.






of course there was another way for me to get around. Then I saw Bambi on the way home.


----------



## kayakerles (28 Jul 2021)

Perfectly blocked crossing.


----------



## DCLane (28 Jul 2021)

Son no. 2's wondering whether he can climb this - it's 40.3% at the steepest:






Can anyone guess the location?


----------



## Alex H (28 Jul 2021)

Spoiler: HERE



Whitby



I did cheat tho' - I've never been


----------



## JVRider (28 Jul 2021)

Long ride last night, not necessarily distance (only 35 miles), but time. I had been reading one of the other threads on "daily rides" and it seemed like a lot of people were getting flat tires. Now I haven't had a flat for months. So last night I set out on the road bike, decided to ride some gravel that I had usually only ridden with a mountain bike. And its beautiful and some of the colors are starting to turn (probably due to stress more than temperatures). Temps in the mid-upper 90s. Looks like this when I started:






So what happens to me when I get approximately 16.2 miles from home? Yes. You guessed correctly. Flat tire. No thorns, stickers, tire is fine, it looks like a valve failure. Thankfully I always carry spare tubes with me and a patch kit. So the area is very remote, 5 miles from civilization lots of bugs, snakes, and I get to change a flat tire. Never replaced a tube so quickly in my life. Probably took all of 3 minutes. Was bicycling back on pins and needles (in other words, super cautiously avoiding rocks, pebbles) hoping not to get another flat. By the time I started to get home it looked like this..






So that will be the LAST TIME I read the other thread where everyone talks about how many flat tires they've had. Now off to the local LBS to pick up TWO spare tubes and another patch kit. And maybe some bug spray.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2021)

An unexpected delight from yesterday's ride... I decided to do an extension to my route to take in a road I'd never ridden before, and, lo and behold, when I started to climb, there was a sign for a col I didn't know existed... each time I think there are no surprises left for me here (I guess I've covered about 25k miles in eight years), something crops up. A pity it doesn't quite creep over the 1000m mark ('ve got about 20 or so of those in the area), but this was a great one anyway, and will be visited again, for sure, now I know it's there.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Jul 2021)

Sky over the sea looking towards Welsh coast on this morning's ride.


----------



## biggs682 (29 Jul 2021)

Nearly bought this today till I saw the price


----------



## oldwheels (30 Jul 2021)

The largest jack leg ship in the world apparently being passed by a Calmac ferry.


----------



## srj10 (30 Jul 2021)

Port Bannatyne, Isle of Bute


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2021)

The lavender's mostly been harvested, so I'm moving onto sunflowers...


----------



## JVRider (30 Jul 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> The lavender's mostly been harvested, so I'm moving onto sunflowers...
> 
> View attachment 601746


 
What are the current air temperatures in a photo like this? Beautiful photo, but I am really hoping you'll tell me the temperatures are 70-80F. 

Where I am, this photo, it would be 97F.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2021)

JVRider said:


> What are the current air temperatures in a photo like this? Beautiful photo, but I am really hoping you'll tell me the temperatures are 70-80F.
> 
> Where I am, this photo, it would be 97F.



It's a slightly bizarre summer here... normal daytime temperatures would be 30-35C (86-95F) in July, sometimes going up to 40, but it's not settled into its normal routine yet. I think it was slightly under 30C yesterday. If it's really hot, I get up early and go up to the plateau just to the north, where it's a good 5C cooler. Or I stay indoors with the windows and doors closed!


----------



## furball (31 Jul 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The largest jack leg ship in the world apparently being passed by a Calmac ferry.
> View attachment 601733


A rare sight- a working Calmac ferry🤭


----------



## oldwheels (31 Jul 2021)

furball said:


> A rare sight- a working Calmac ferry🤭


They claim 95% reliability which is probably true. I see them every day passing by to the Utter Hebs. The trouble is current demand outstrips the availability and I am imprisoned on an island because of the floods of tourists as the service was not designed for this.
Talking to a retired marine engineer some years ago who started on steam propulsion and he hated modern ship's engines as they were always breaking down unlike steam which was 100% reliable.


----------



## JVRider (1 Aug 2021)

Had an enjoyable ride this morning with the wife. The city has over 100 miles of bicycle paths. Today I'm showing some pictures from part of the river path, starting in the south part of the city and bicycling towards downtown (city center). This particular path runs (I think for a little over 20 miles). Most of the pictures were taken in about a 10 mile section. Best of all this route we rode today is almost completely free of cars and potential car traffic. Sorry if some of the photos are a bit blurry, I just take the pics as we ride. Stay safe everyone. -JV


----------



## Baldy (1 Aug 2021)

JVRider said:


> Had an enjoyable ride this morning with the wife. The city has over 100 miles of bicycle paths. Today I'm showing some pictures from part of the river path, starting in the south part of the city and bicycling towards downtown (city center). This particular path runs (I think for a little over 20 miles). Most of the pictures were taken in about a 10 mile section. Best of all this route we rode today is almost completely free of cars and potential car traffic. Sorry if some of the photos are a bit blurry, I just take the pics as we ride. Stay safe everyone. -JV
> 
> View attachment 602001
> 
> ...


Which city is that? It does look very nice.


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2021)

Little hiking trip today for a change of pace. 















Glen Peninsula


----------



## JVRider (2 Aug 2021)

tyred said:


> Little hiking trip today for a change of pace.
> View attachment 602145
> 
> 
> ...



Those are mountain bike paths for me. When I see photos like this I'm just jealous. The vistas, terrain and countryside are just beautiful. Makes me wish for retirement and living in a place like that where I can enjoy those views. Thank you for posting.


----------



## JVRider (2 Aug 2021)

Baldy said:


> Which city is that? It does look very nice.



This is in Wichita, Kansas (USA).


----------



## JVRider (2 Aug 2021)

Last one for the day And what a difference a day makes. Saturday was 98-100F. Hot and sunny. Days like those you tend to look for protection from the sun and wind here (which in the summer can easily be gusty at 15-30 mph.) Today (Sunday) was much more pleasant. Our ride today was 77F, almost 22 degrees cooler, and tomorrow night my ride could be 60-65F. Almost felt chilly tonight after Saturday. So I'll share my picture(s) of the day of what I look forward to because the next 2-3 days will be very different and we're probably 3 months away (October) from ur first snowfall here....fall and winter bicycling.

There's no stopping winter cycling here as long as the temperature isn't too cold. Last winter we had some terrible cold spells, like -15 to -20F (which translates to about -28 degrees celsius). That was too cold. Snow is not a problem, unless its the driveway. I can always find streets to ride even after a good snow. Hope everyone is well. :-) -JV


----------



## stoatsngroats (2 Aug 2021)

JVRider said:


> This is in Wichita, Kansas (USA).


Birthplace of Joe Walsh I believe? Kansas is a place I’d like to visit, though most likely never will, and it looks to have some great places to cycle too.
One stop would be Arrowhead Stadium, on game day…..
I see you have an image of a statue p,mis this in recognition of the native tribes people?
How much are these celebrated, or are there problems with this side of history?


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2021)

I told you I was onto sunflowers...


----------



## tyred (2 Aug 2021)

Dunservick Harbour. I love coastal rides.


----------



## JVRider (3 Aug 2021)

stoatsngroats said:


> Birthplace of Joe Walsh I believe? Kansas is a place I’d like to visit, though most likely never will, and it looks to have some great places to cycle too.
> One stop would be Arrowhead Stadium, on game day…..
> I see you have an image of a statue p,mis this in recognition of the native tribes people?
> How much are these celebrated, or are there problems with this side of history?



The Keeper of the Plains is celebrated and will usually draw a big crowd at night when the drums are lit. We tried bicycling down there one night to watch and get some pictures, but it was a weekend night and there were a lot of people, too many people to get a good picture. Some info:

_Keeper of the Plains_ stands at the confluence of the Big and Little Arkansas rivers with hands raised in supplication to the Great Spirit. Since the sculpture's installation in 1974 to commemorate the United States Bicentennial, it has become a symbol for the city of Wichita and a tribute to the Native American tribes who continue to gather at this sacred site. The 44-foot Cor-Ten steel _Keeper of the Plains_ sculpture now stands elevated on a 30-foot rock promontory, surrounded by a plaza which describes the Plains Indian way of life. Fire drums on boulders at the foot of the _Keeper_ dramatically light the night. Plantings of sage, bottlebrush, medicinal herbs, prairie grasses, yuccas and cactus add to the sense of place and time.

Renowed Native American artist Blackbear Bosin donated the _Keeper of the Plains_ to the citizens of Wichita in 1974.


----------



## JVRider (3 Aug 2021)

Took a quick picture tonight on a ride on the east side of the city. 





I was pretty happy with the picture, but my daughter did me one better. She was a swimmer, not a cyclist. She took her picture tonight (below) of the same sunset along the K96 Redbud bike path in north Wichita. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Aug 2021)

Someone dropped in for lunch today while I was eating mine on the balcony...


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Aug 2021)

A quick stop for this image, which I noted on the way out on our 15mile shakedown ride for Mrs SnG to get back to cycling, as we have some time away from work, and she has dropped out of the habit this year…. Tomorrow, maybe, a 30 mile+ ride to show her what a Beryl Burton is, from one of the Cadence places along the South Downs Way.
There maybe a ride report tomorrow evening, if I’m lucky! 😀😃


----------



## oldwheels (3 Aug 2021)

Glengorm Castle with Ardnamurchan and the mountains of Rum.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2021)

The weather's been foul here today, so no fancy bike rides (just down to the market first thing), but counting myself lucky that I can go for an evening walk and get this view twenty minutes' walk from my front door;


----------



## avecReynolds531 (5 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (6 Aug 2021)

All this rain has made waterfalls more impressive.


----------



## Ripple (7 Aug 2021)

Pic taken by my mother and not in UK. Almost domesticated stork - you normally don't see them so close.


----------



## Ian H (7 Aug 2021)

Well, yesterday to be pedantic.


----------



## Colin Grigson (7 Aug 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2021)

I was tending to my lawn this evening, and decided that the view's not bad...


----------



## JVRider (7 Aug 2021)

Fun bridge I frequently cross on many rides.






The water level on the north side (right side) is higher than the left. As the water level rises, it spills over and down the grate running down the length of the crossing.


----------



## tyred (7 Aug 2021)

18th century bridge.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Aug 2021)

It's a rather nice day here today, so I thought I'd take a photo that includes my house  It'd not normally be nearly as green as this, but it's been a wet summer up till now...


----------



## tyred (9 Aug 2021)

I love the random old vehicles and machinery I often find abandoned in unlikely places. I spotted the remains of this old Luton van body still proudly displaying the advertisement of a previous owner a long way away from where it has ended up.


----------



## JVRider (10 Aug 2021)

Old rail bridge in the distance along the downtown river path.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Aug 2021)

Saillans and the Trois Becs yesterday:


----------



## gtmet (10 Aug 2021)

August in the West Country, so my picture of the day must be one of:

Ripe wheat






Flooded roads.






Yesterday in Somerset.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2021)

The Gorges de la Bourne road yesterday. It's always a bit of a thrill riding this one.


----------



## Chris S (11 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Nearly bought this today till I saw the price
> 
> View attachment 601568
> 
> ...


that's not bad if it's the original and not a print


----------



## Chris S (11 Aug 2021)

oldwheels said:


> The largest jack leg ship in the world apparently being passed by a Calmac ferry.
> View attachment 601733


I realize 'Caledonian MacBrayne' hasn't been photoshopped but it looks like it has.


----------



## biggs682 (11 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> that's not bad if it's the original and not a print


I am presuming a print but unsure


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2021)

MBIFO...

OK, I'll admit it's not my bike, and I'm not sure what it's in front of, but it was too good not to photograph.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Aug 2021)

Doing my best to blend into the local scenery...


----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)

A gardener's cottage in the Glenveagh National Park.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (13 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (13 Aug 2021)

Ballintoy. This is a viewpoint I never tire of.


----------



## Archie_tect (13 Aug 2021)

Our 3 week old grand-daughter enjoyed her bath!


----------



## oldwheels (15 Aug 2021)

Chris S said:


> I realize 'Caledonian MacBrayne' hasn't been photoshopped but it looks like it has.


Yes it does look a bit like that but since I took the pic myself I know it is not photoshopped.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Aug 2021)

I haven't got a great head for heights, so I've no idea what I was thinking of when I walked along a balcony path at 1350m on a crumbly limestone mountain. This isn't even classed as 'delicat' on the map (goodness knows how scary those bits would be). Glad I did though.


----------



## tyred (15 Aug 2021)




----------



## Ian H (15 Aug 2021)




----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2021)

Connel Bridge yesterday.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2021)

Ian H said:


> View attachment 604463



No dietician then?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Aug 2021)

Been offline for a few days so these are from the last week:





On a ride up the Long Mynd last Wednesday I was able to recreate a favourite photo of my Raleigh in its latest incarnation. Getting the rider in the background was a bonus.





It's amazing how a pair of stick-on googly eyes completely changes the tone of this poster.





I've been at the Welsh coast for a long weekend. One I liked from a walk on the beach on Friday.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Aug 2021)

I'm having a bit of fun using the self-timer for selfies (apologies)... this one worked out quite nicely... that's a 2000m mountain in front of me, and means I'm almost home.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Aug 2021)

"I can see my house"  Taken during a short post breakfast stroll to the mairie...


----------



## shep (17 Aug 2021)




----------



## RoMeR (17 Aug 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> MBIFO...
> 
> OK, I'll admit it's not my bike, and I'm not sure what it's in front of, but it was too good not to photograph.
> 
> View attachment 603721


I would have taken that too, great pic.


----------



## craigwend (17 Aug 2021)




----------



## tyred (17 Aug 2021)

I took this shot of a derelict cottage yesterday but have been playing with it tonight as I think it works better in black and white.


----------



## rualexander (18 Aug 2021)

Rednecks


----------



## shep (18 Aug 2021)

Top of Post Office Tower in Brum. 

Bye bye crane barrel.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2021)

The rather ridiculous road up to the Vallon de Combeau: you can see it cross the scree slopes, and though when you're on it, it doesn't feel quite as fragile as it looks from here, it's still a fairly hairy road. I find roads like this scarier to drive along than to cycle, as your margin for error is much smaller, and you're stuck in a metal box if something does go wrong. It's a long, long way down to the bottom.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Aug 2021)

My top trump hand playing against our granddaughter , guess who won


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Aug 2021)

My gorgeous daughter gave the world this beauty today … and on my birthday too - how very thoughtful


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2021)

Congratulations to all...


----------



## Colin Grigson (19 Aug 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Congratulations to all...


Thank you Andy …


----------



## BoldonLad (19 Aug 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> The rather ridiculous road up to the Vallon de Combeau: you can see it cross the scree slopes, and though when you're on it, it doesn't feel quite as fragile as it looks from here, it's still a fairly hairy road. I find roads like this scarier to drive along than to cycle, as your margin for error is much smaller, and you're stuck in a metal box if something does go wrong. It's a long, long way down to the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 604969



I really enjoy your photographs of France, but, for some reason, I note my complexion is taking on a green (as in envy) tint


----------



## JVRider (19 Aug 2021)

Picture from our ride on Saturday when the weather was beautiful. Sunny, not too hot, and actual BLUE skies. This photo is taken at the cross section of two bicycling trails - the Red Bud Trail and the K96 Trail. This photo (looking due south) is a favorite spot. During daylight hours in the summer this short climb (maybe 1/2 mile at 5%) is deceptively difficult because south winds 15-30 mph will hit you head on for the climb. Ride it 3-4 times a day and you will know you've been around the block. The trail going north-south here is paved and makes a loop around the city on the east side. Oddly enough, if you turn right (west) the trail back into the city is a gravel trail and much of it completely canopied. Turn left and head further out of the city and the path is paved for 5-6 miles before it turns into more gravel riding (for 4-5 additional miles). 






At the top of the hil9 (in the above photo) I stopped last night to take a picture hoping to get the sunset to the west and some of the city lights, and it kind of worked (below).






This last one is a picture (below) I took last night as well at the Waterfront area on the east side of the city. Lots of restaurants in the area which always makes me hungry. Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Spartak (19 Aug 2021)

Taken at Stapleton Road Station, Bristol this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Aug 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> I really enjoy your photographs of France, but, for some reason, I note my complexion is taking on a green (as in envy) tint



Sorry


----------



## craigwend (19 Aug 2021)

He's not though... 

View: https://youtu.be/zq7xyjU-jsU


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Aug 2021)

The balcony road at Combe Laval doesn't get any less crazy, however many times you ride along it. Totally nuts, and glorious. I was much more nervous driving along it with my mum in the car than I've ever been riding it, though it feels a bit safer now that all of the wall is at a vaguely sensible height (about 3ft), since they raised the lower sections of wall (which all seemed to be at the bits with the biggest vertical drops).


----------



## JVRider (21 Aug 2021)

Thunderstorms building in the 100 degree heat of the day. When I see these, my relaxing-stress free-unwind from a day at work-bicycle ride becomes an individual time trial.


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2021)

Taken during yesterday's walk on The Cotswold Way, just above the village of Horton.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Aug 2021)

I guess it wasn't a bad view to eat my picnic lunch... at about 1500m. I need to prod myself to have a day off the bike to do walks like this, as the rewards are definitely worth it.


----------



## shep (22 Aug 2021)

Chester races.


----------



## kayakerles (22 Aug 2021)

Today's travels included…

















and these tasty herbs…


----------



## Ian H (22 Aug 2021)

Quantock Hills.


----------



## tyred (22 Aug 2021)

Coastal hike today. Carrick-a-rede.


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Aug 2021)

The countryside provided my lunch, cycling home from work.


----------



## JVRider (23 Aug 2021)

Wife and I had an enjoyable ride Sunday. We don't usually go out in the daytime to bike when it gets 90-95 F, but we did today. Rode the Gypsum creek path in the southern part of the city. Paved bike paths with lots of rolls in the terrain. In 35 years of road bicycling I have never ridden this path. It starts in the north part of the city and follows the main arterial highway (north-south) through the city. When it gets far enough south of the city, it redirects (east-northeast) and follows the Gypsum Creek and will eventually lead you back into the city proper winding its way through different neighborhoods and parks. We even found an old Soapbox Derby hill along the way which was fun to climb. Near the crest of the hill it ramped up to maybe 20% and I was trying to hold the camera and shift with my other hand and actually ended up dropping the chain.


----------



## srj10 (23 Aug 2021)

Kyles of Bute


----------



## gtmet (23 Aug 2021)

The English summer strikes again:




Morning at Severn Beach. In fact the shore in the mist is Wales, perhaps Plaid Cymru should be asked to consider carefully whether they really want sole ownership of 'Welsh Sunshine'.

By evening a strong pushback by English sunshine:


----------



## Alembicbassman (24 Aug 2021)

Some new residents in a local village.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2021)

I'm doing some PR stuff for https://www.cyclodromoise.com/ and at the start of this morning's ride from Die, there was a fortunate moment (note, it's not a selfie!!):


----------



## tyred (24 Aug 2021)

At Beltany Stone Circle. Best sunset that we've had in a while.


----------



## Colin Grigson (25 Aug 2021)

My son and I ready for the off ….


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Aug 2021)

Today's ridiculously pretty perched village - Cobonne, near Crest:


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Aug 2021)

Today's lunchtime view, at 1600m, on my walk...it was improved even more by my having a freshly-baked baguette filled with roquefort and tomato.


----------



## Spokesmann (27 Aug 2021)

Plymouth, Victoria Park


----------



## biggs682 (27 Aug 2021)

Why don't they use the bench ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Aug 2021)

It should have been the County of Salop Steam Rally this weekend. Nice to see at least one engine is getting steamed up regardless.


----------



## rualexander (27 Aug 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Why don't they use the bench ?
> 
> View attachment 606285


Under bench heating and two sheepskin footstools, perfect


----------



## rualexander (27 Aug 2021)

First ride after refurb-ing my Brompton over past couple of months, 27km spin on country lanes taking in a visit to Sainsbury's on way home, first time I've tried the shopping trolley mode, works well and no-one batted an eyelid, despite Bromptons being very rare around here.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2021)

Yet another pretty perched village... Autichamp:


----------



## Supersuperleeds (28 Aug 2021)

Best shop name ever?


----------



## sebinho (28 Aug 2021)

Lake Paranoá in Brasília:


----------



## tyred (28 Aug 2021)

Always nice to other people working!


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Aug 2021)

Jack Taylor. Nothing really comes close.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Aug 2021)

On my ride to the supermarket this morning:


----------



## Spartak (29 Aug 2021)

Early start for The Spartak family, left Bristol at 04:30 for the drive into the Brecon Beacons.

Climbed Corn Du & Pen Y Fan to see a fantastic sunrise 🌅....


----------



## Tenkaykev (29 Aug 2021)

A five mile walk to the pub went past a local water tower. There’s a structure attached to the top that was used as an attachment point for abseiling, which was a popular way of raising funds for charities.


----------



## kayakerles (29 Aug 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> View attachment 606667
> 
> 
> A five mile walk to the pub went past a local water tower. There’s a structure attached to the top that was used as an attachment point for abseiling, which was a popular way of raising funds for charities.


Never saw a water tower quite like that here in the States, @Tenkaykev. Can't quite tell if it's made completely out of concrete or other materials as well. Metal support beams too, I suppose.

For others like myself unfamiliar with the term abseiling… It's the same as Rappelling. Both words describe outdoor activities where a rope and a friction device (usually a belay device) are used to carefully descend a cliff face or vertical wall.

Great fun, I’m sure. Never had the chance to try it yet. Takes a bit of training for safety purposes I'm sure.

Must say, 5 miles is a nice pub walk. Nice reward at the end.


----------



## Zipp2001 (30 Aug 2021)

Out and about with the single speed.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (30 Aug 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2021)

Le 'selfie du jour', just coming to the lovely descent towards Châtillon-en-Diois this morning. I think I've mastered the art of counting to ten.


----------



## gtmet (30 Aug 2021)

'Still-life with bicycle',
or
'Picnic with nettles'​





Tyntesfield Sidings.


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2021)

Most incredible cloud cap yesterday evening just up the valley - I've never seen it so smooth. Apparently in Vercors and north west of it it was grey and miserable all day, while it was a corker of a day here. Ha... thanks Vercors!!


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Aug 2021)

I think this will do for today - a corker of a ride to two picture-postcard villages, but this is just the stuff of fantasy, closer to home, along a road I ride very frequently, the Route de Barsac


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Sep 2021)

I went for a bit of a walk today. This was the post-lunch view, at about 2000m:


----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Sep 2021)

Bike chains ready for reuse as decorations...


----------



## Zipp2001 (2 Sep 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (3 Sep 2021)

I'm not going to start a thread MBIFO a cabanon, though I'd have plenty of choice here. Just three days to go, then it's back to Devon gates, assuming I'm let back in.


----------



## GM (4 Sep 2021)

@Rocky One for old times sake ....


----------



## Rocky (4 Sep 2021)

GM said:


> @Rocky One for old times sake ....
> 
> View attachment 607528


Any journalists sitting outside, GM?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2021)

Beautiful Daughter is stating school in a couple of weeks, and as with all German children, she gets a Schultüte. She wants a picture of a Unicorn on hers.

Here's the first attempt...


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Sep 2021)

Wasn't sure which one to post, then this happened.


----------



## JVRider (5 Sep 2021)

Late evening Friday storms brought strong winds (30mph+) and rain (about 2") and most importantly...BEAUTIFUL weather for Saturday. Sunny with some clouds, blue skies, and temps of about 78 F. Showing some of the K96 bike path of the city which runs around the far east side of the city and (like a clock hand traveling backwards from 3 o'clock to 12 o'clock - counterclockwise) eventually crosses other paths for bicyclists/walkers/joggers to explore. A shadowed selfie to get the pics started...





The path is pretty well maintained from its starting point at Central. With a usual south wind (traveling north) this opening downhill can go quite quickly if you wish. The path winds left and right thru many rolling hill sections. Lots of prairie grasses, sunflowers, and more along this path. Foxes, deer, raccoons, skunks, rabbits and snakes are not an unusual sight this far east of the city proper. We took a scenic ride just to get to the beginning segment of the path and it was a ride of almost 45 minutes at a relaxed pace. 











RIding north into a 10-20 mph wind up this hill was enjoyable.






We zipped by a few casual riders.






This crossroads in the path....turn left (west) and you have gravel trails for about 4 miles to reach paved railroad corridor that continue to downtown (city center). Turn right (east) and you have paved paths for 5-6 miles out to Andover, and from there the path turns into crushed gravel for an additional 5-6 miles depending on how far east you wish to travel.










We veered off from the path to head home (south and east) and found a lovely spot for a picture. Stay safe everyone!


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Sep 2021)

By the River Plym


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2021)

I think this is a large reproduction of an 1835 map showing townlands in co. Donegal.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2021)

I'll be leaving here tomorrow... I'm going to miss scenes like this for a while... I guess it'll be the Exe Valley Farm Shop café instead...


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

A photograph of Northampton Boat Club, taken on my walk around The Washlands.

Spot what's wrong!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2021)

My last day here for a while (the journey home starts tomorrow, with a PCR test), so I did a little walk to Font d'Urle to make the most of the sun. To get a sense of the scale, look at the couple of people having their lunch on the grass near the cliff on the left...


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Sep 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 607964
> 
> 
> A photograph of Northampton Boat Club, taken on my walk around The Washlands.
> ...


I ɔɐu,ʇ sǝǝ ɐuʎʇɥᴉuƃ ʍɹouƃ ɐʇ ɐll' ɐdɐɹʇ ɟɹoɯ ƃɹɐss ƃɹoʍᴉuƃ onʇ oɟ ʇɥǝ sʞʎ˙˙˙


----------



## PeteXXX (6 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> I ɔɐu,ʇ sǝǝ ɐuʎʇɥᴉuƃ ʍɹouƃ ɐʇ ɐll' ɐdɐɹʇ ɟɹoɯ ƃɹɐss ƃɹoʍᴉuƃ onʇ oɟ ʇɥǝ sʞʎ˙˙˙


I was trying to get the Union Jack the right way up but that already worked in the reflection anyway


----------



## gtmet (6 Sep 2021)

Blind Yeo, Manmoor Lane


----------



## newts (6 Sep 2021)




----------



## Ian H (6 Sep 2021)

The river Teign and a bike.


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Sep 2021)

View attachment 608119


Scorchio


----------



## Spokesmann (7 Sep 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2021)

Rubbish weather today back in Topsham, so made do with a wander, and a photo of the spoils of travel... this is the (French) local champagne-type fizz, but at a fraction of the cost. And very good it is too.


----------



## tyred (9 Sep 2021)

A famine memorial to the unmarked Mass graves looking towards the 100' tall Spire of Lloyd built in 1791 by Thomas Taylor in honour of his father and to provide work during a local famine at the time.





I believe it was designed by an architect best known for lighthouses!


----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2021)

I've discovered a place called Nobber


----------



## midlife (10 Sep 2021)

There is a place called Gobblers Nob, North or South Carolina I seem to recall when I saw the sign...


----------



## newts (10 Sep 2021)

A pint of Avocet, first of the weekend.


----------



## Zipp2001 (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Sep 2021)

Voting forms have arrived for the German elections...


----------



## cyberknight (11 Sep 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2021)

Cycling fuel stops are much nicer than driving fuel stops don't you think.


----------



## Spartak (11 Sep 2021)

Nice ride out to Chipping Sodbury....


----------



## Badger_Boom (11 Sep 2021)

Got my partner’s ‘new’ bike out of the box and put it together.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2021)

There were two churches with 'open mornings' this morning, so it seemed like a good excuse to ride into town to meet a friend for a massive cooked breakfast, then to go and see the churches. St Michael's, Mount Dinham, Exeter, is worth a visit. I'm not a great fan of Vistorian churches, on the whole, but this is something else.


----------



## Alembicbassman (11 Sep 2021)

Down at the St Leger Doncaster Race Course







View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tctt3M1N_gQ


----------



## tyred (11 Sep 2021)

Visit to a whiskey distillery


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Sep 2021)

It went grey and boring before I got any decent photos today, so you can have last night's sunset from my top floor instead.


----------



## sebinho (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## tyred (13 Sep 2021)

I love watching lock gates in operation. I helped out


----------



## tyred (14 Sep 2021)

Keel Strand, Achill Island. One of my favourite coastal views.


----------



## tyred (15 Sep 2021)

The top of the Sheefrey Pass in Co. Mayo. Worth the climb to enjoy the descent. Thank God for triple chainset!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2021)

Thursday 16th

'_Nagger Lines’_
Between Lime Pit Lane & Rooks Nest Road
Stanley
Wakefield

Once the route of a horse-drawn wagon-way to coal-staithes on the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal

There's been local disagreement as to the name
*1. *Nagger, as in Nag/Horse
*2.* Taken from '*Na*vi*ga*tion' & altered later







This bend in the trail, is about 300yards ahead of where I'm stopped
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1169774

If a left turn was taken, upon joining Rooks Nest Road, after about half a mile, a house now named _Rooks Nest House_, is reached 
In the mid-1800s', this was a private asylum, where your suffering family member would be looked after!
(we knew the family who owned it, as the son went to School with our daughter, wife's been in it, I haven't - they still have old ledgers apparantly)


There are rails remaining across Lime Pit Lane, that are of a narrower gauge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6921223


----------



## tyred (16 Sep 2021)

Killary Fjord


----------



## sebinho (16 Sep 2021)

Lake Paranoá, Brasília


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Sep 2021)

One from Wednesday. A foggy morning is clearing into a nice day at Criggion:


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Sep 2021)

On my way to Canterbury.


----------



## Spartak (17 Sep 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (17 Sep 2021)

Insect life on a stroll this morning:


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2021)

Lough Nafooey


----------



## Zipp2001 (18 Sep 2021)

Spending time with my bestest little man today out by the dam.


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2021)

No cycling today but had a boat trip on Killary Fjord. My first trip on a catamaran. Impressive how smooth it was.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Sep 2021)

Eddy Merckx (Belgium rider number 21 - 3rd from the left) pictured competing in the World Cycling Championships at Mallory Park in Leicester, Leicestershire, England.He finished 29th. The winner was fellow Belgium Jean-Pierre Monsere in 6 hours 33 minutes 58seconds

Found this on the local rags website.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 Sep 2021)

Largish piece of driftwood on the beach this morning.


----------



## tyred (19 Sep 2021)

Somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## tinywheels (19 Sep 2021)

Sunset from Kintyre


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 Sep 2021)

A little stop by the swamp as colors start to change.


----------



## Aravis (19 Sep 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2021)

I'm a bit behind because of a busy weekend...







An apparently deserted Karlsruhe station at 4:45pm on Wednesday 15.09.2021.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Sep 2021)

The one glimpse of sun through the mist on my pre-work ride this morning.


----------



## Turnip5 (20 Sep 2021)

(:


----------



## Turnip5 (20 Sep 2021)

What camera did you use for that?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Sep 2021)

Evening dog walk. Fishermen out on the beach.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Sep 2021)

Turnip5 said:


> What camera did you use for that?



Assuming directed at me?

It's just a mobile phone and not a fancy one (galaxy s9).

Exposure turned right down so the sunbeams aren't overexposed - here's same shot taken with the auto exposure.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Sep 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 610169
> 
> 
> Evening dog walk. Fishermen out on the beach.



Can I ask where you are?


----------



## BoldonLad (20 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Assuming directed at me?
> 
> It's just a mobile phone and *not a fancy one (galaxy s9).*
> 
> ...



Not the "latest" Samsung Phone, but, in its day, quite a "top range" Phone. 

I like the Photograph


----------



## roubaixtuesday (20 Sep 2021)

BoldonLad said:


> Not the "latest" Samsung Phone, but, in its day, quite a "top range" Phone.
> 
> I like the Photograph



It's a work phone - I don't really pay attention to models but assumed as it's a few years old it was by now obsolete!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Can I ask where you are?


That view is looking West towards Dunster on the West Somerset / Exmoor coast.


----------



## gtmet (20 Sep 2021)

Stanton Drew tollhouse.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Sep 2021)

Definitely feeling autumnal now, but a glorious day to pass through Budleigh Salterton...


----------



## tinywheels (20 Sep 2021)

Aravis said:


> View attachment 610063


is that paddy's milestone?


----------



## Badger_Boom (20 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Definitely feeling autumnal now, but a glorious day to pass through Budleigh Salterton...
> 
> View attachment 610183


We may have passed each other. We’re here for a week at my FiL’s place about a minutes walk from your bike. I took this one from about the same spot while out with the dog this morning…




It’s hard to see but mist was forming where the water from Otter Mouth emerges into the bay.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Sep 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> It's a work phone - I don't really pay attention to models but assumed as it's a few years old it was by now obsolete!



Well, it is a few models “out of date”, which of course would bother the “must have latest”, and delight the Samsung Marketing Dept. I think they are up to S12 now (I am reminded from time to time by daughter no4, who “only” has an S10).


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2021)

Return from Stuttgart to Freiburg. Stuttgart station is being "Renovated". 

There are different meanings of the word "Renovated" and in this case it means "Fifteen years of chaos to make a station with less capacity than when they started."


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2021)

I picked a fabulous day for my latest challenge ride yesterday:


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2021)

Ahhhh...


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I picked a fabulous day for my latest challenge ride yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 610291
> 
> ...



I think there might be a bit of a leak in the roof of your house. But the ventilation is A1+


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 Sep 2021)

Always looking for a challenge.


----------



## Alembicbassman (23 Sep 2021)

Was thinking about getting a new helmet


----------



## Ripple (24 Sep 2021)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2021)

Nice sunrise over the Wrekin this morning:


----------



## stoatsngroats (25 Sep 2021)

Looking across towards Jevington, near Eastbourne.
This was on the nice cycle route between Polegate and Eastbourne,,having dropped a car off for MOT/service at our preferred service agent.
The car failed MOT on an airbag warning light, so I didn’t have the opportunity to cycle back to collect it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2021)

Very old bike shop tag on a bicycle: instead of using a sticker German shops seemed to favour metal plates which were bolted onto the headset and I suspect bent to fit around the handlebars, which is a very classy if potentially dangerous idea...

This one is for a shop run by Albert Uhl, who sold bicycles and sewing machines in Offenburg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (25 Sep 2021)

I've discovered our in house bike shop sells everything that they can get off a bike, no matter how old or obscure.






Here's some of the lights on sale...


----------



## gtmet (25 Sep 2021)

Near Severn Bank Farm.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Sep 2021)

Topsham sunset... again


----------



## DCLane (25 Sep 2021)

Note the strategically placed rock:






There's a reason:


----------



## Zipp2001 (26 Sep 2021)

Eat - Sleep - Ride, Repeat !


----------



## Badger_Boom (26 Sep 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Topsham sunset... again
> 
> View attachment 610902


We were there this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> We were there this morning.
> 
> View attachment 610912


Haha!

It's brightened up since then...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Sep 2021)

Bicycle chains being "upcycled" into Christmas decorations last week.


----------



## jowwy (26 Sep 2021)

Super sunday and the ryder cup out in the fresh air on the decking…….if carlsberg did sundays


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Sep 2021)

Couldn't decide which was best. I particularly liked the blue window.


----------



## tyred (26 Sep 2021)

Despite the inclement weather, the beach was very busy with sunbathers.


----------



## oldwheels (27 Sep 2021)

Shieldaig bus shelter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2021)

Washing the commuter in the dark so it wouldn't look too disreputable on the way to work the next morning.


----------



## JVRider (27 Sep 2021)

And now for something completely different. Though it remains more than a month away, here in the midwest of the USA people are gearing up for what is probably considered the 2nd most popular holiday (besides Christmas). Halloween. Don't know if any or all on this forum celebrate. But people dress up in costumes, go to parties, kids dress up in costumes and go trick or treating door-to-door and get candies. The number of households that decorate in some fashion is remarkably high. And what kids don't like free candy? So we were out on a bike ride and I took a quick picture of one of the houses which is almost completely decorated (more than a month away from the holiday.) Enjoy a little taste of halloween in the midwest. I'll try and post some better ones as they pop up. 






There is one very specific neighborhood in the city which draws nearly 5,000 children and their parents every year. We know one of the families and they say some families spend upwards of $1000 on candies for children, Not to mention the energy spent on decorative sets in their yards. 

I found a highlight video on youtube if you anyone wants to see from a few years ago. Cheers!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IMKJChk7Ae4


----------



## Oldhippy (27 Sep 2021)

It is very much an American thing that has gradually crept in here as an 'event'. Luckily I live in a flat and can switch the intercom to silent.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Sep 2021)

I should have put this up for yesterday:






Instructions for the postal voting in German elections.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Sep 2021)

It's that time of year...


----------



## Badger_Boom (27 Sep 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> I should have put this up for yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 611166
> 
> ...


Stimmen Sie früh ab; stimmen oft!


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Sep 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Stimmen Sie früh ab; stimmen oft!



I get two votes as it is without repeating the process...


----------



## shep (28 Sep 2021)

Not always climbing.


----------



## Spokesmann (29 Sep 2021)

Michaelmas Daisies on St Michael's Day.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2021)

Spokesmann said:


> Michaelmas Daisies on St Michael's Day.
> View attachment 611356


Ha, saw loads of these this morning!


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Sep 2021)

Haldon Forest this morning... can't miss a sunny day at this time of year! (Especially after yesterday...)


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2021)

Haha!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Oct 2021)

Somewhere....


----------



## ClichéGuevara (3 Oct 2021)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this, but I couldn't think where else such an inspirational image would fit.


View: https://twitter.com/momentoviral/status/1444401184861822977


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Oct 2021)

Beautiful Wife's extremely Japanese sewing kit.


----------



## Spartak (3 Oct 2021)

After yesterday's rain in the South West the forecast was better for today.... 
So we thought we'd head to Clevedon for a nice coastal walk....


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Oct 2021)

The weather was a little more fickle today than I'd hoped (and had been forecast), but a shortened morning ride was not entirely without its pleasures...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Oct 2021)

Spartak said:


> After yesterday's rain in the South West the forecast was better for today....
> So we thought we'd head to Clevedon for a nice coastal walk....
> 
> View attachment 611951
> ...



Haha - yes, we had planned a 60-miler in the Dartmoor direction, but looked at the forecast and rainfall radar at 8am, and changed our minds... it was a good call!!


----------



## BoldonLad (4 Oct 2021)

Kennet and Avon Canal, today. I am obsessed with Canal Bridges and reflections.....


----------



## Alembicbassman (4 Oct 2021)

Sorting out the tools


----------



## Badger_Boom (4 Oct 2021)

Alembicbassman said:


> Sorting out the tools
> 
> View attachment 612118


You need shadow-board outlnes so you can see at a glance if anything is missing.


----------



## gtmet (4 Oct 2021)

Spartak said:


> After yesterday's rain in the South West the forecast was better for today....
> So we thought we'd head to Clevedon for a nice coastal walk....



A very popular resort:





(And just as grey today as in August. 



gtmet said:


> View attachment 605059


 )


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2021)

Drawing from Beautiful Daughter. The detail on the bike shows how much she's been transported in it during the last six years.

I've never managed to get it to fly like that though...


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2021)

You don't look like how I imagined. 😁


----------



## Spokesmann (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2021)

Very nice photo.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Oct 2021)

Just got the evening dog beach walk in before next belt of rain


----------



## srj10 (5 Oct 2021)

Warship on the Clyde and Alpacas in a field.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Oct 2021)




----------



## Lilliburlero (6 Oct 2021)

srj10 said:


> Warship on the Clyde and Alpacas in a field.



HMS Lancaster 👍


----------



## Spokesmann (9 Oct 2021)

Autumnal feel to my ride out this morning on this 1971 Carlton Corsa.


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2021)

My Dave Lloyd earlier today


----------



## Oldhippy (9 Oct 2021)

On the way along the Viking Trail today.


----------



## gtmet (9 Oct 2021)

Sea Mills railway bridge-rising tide.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Oct 2021)

Sidmouth yesterday


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Oct 2021)

Gosport, looking across to Portsmouth, and the Spinnaker Tower.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Oct 2021)

A Ford, at Titchfield yesterday.
Interesting story, this was bequeathed to a small group of car enthusiasts, who all have a hand in keeping it up and running.
The chap who was driving said the wooden wheels were a little interesting to drive on, and the (rear only) brakes meant leaving a lot of distance to the vehicle in front.
It looked to be in fantastic condition, and was built in 1904.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

Couldn't decide which was best again.


----------



## stoatsngroats (10 Oct 2021)

Lower image for me, it’s lovely!


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Oct 2021)

Haha, I had an idea for a selfie with friends on today's ride... only the second attempt got this


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> View attachment 612908
> 
> 
> View attachment 612909
> ...



I don't recall seeing a detailed shot of your bike before.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Oct 2021)

This is the new Koga, the Rayleigh is being stripped in the spare room and will be completely rebuilt and painted. The Koga is rather splendid and very comfy.


----------



## tyred (10 Oct 2021)

The Drumboe, narrow gauge locomotive just delivered back after a refurb to station where it worked until the line closed in '59. The station in Donegal Town is now a railway museum.

Seeing the train was the purpose of my trip  Couldn't get access to the yard or museum though as it was still blocked by the huge crane which lifted it off the lorry. I believe it weighs 55 tons Need a return trip when I can see it properly and visit the museum. I hope one day they can lay some track for it to run on...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Oct 2021)

Beautiful Daughter on the Big Swing in the next village: We're developing a tradition of cycling to this village, and I push her on the swing for anything up a solid half hour, then we cycle back.


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Oct 2021)

The sign outside Weetabix main entrance from the dispute over the company's disgraceful Fire and re-hire plans..

I'm surprised it hasn't been removed,but happy that it hasn't!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (11 Oct 2021)

Porthcurno Beach this lunchtime.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2021)

From my morning stroll:


----------



## gtmet (11 Oct 2021)

Land Yeo channel


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Oct 2021)

Today's beach, St Agnes .....






....with abandoned bike complete with "beautiful" sea air induced rust patina throughout  just up from the beach.


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Oct 2021)




----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Oct 2021)

New display stand for the items being made by the refugees we are training. 

There will be several of these, and they'll be sent to shops run by our organisation. This is partly to help cover costs but also as publicity; we're showing that just because someone arrived on a rubber boat, it doesn't mean they are incapable of skilled work.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Oct 2021)

Sunset Perranporth beach this evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Oct 2021)

I took the scenic route into work this afternoon - the Exeter Ship Canal:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Oct 2021)

Great day at St Ives, and as we were coming off the harbour beach, a guy was balancing rocks on top of one another, very impressive (apologies my photo does this skill no justice at all)......


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Oct 2021)

Padstow Harbour.


----------



## oldwheels (15 Oct 2021)

Taken today from the cyclepath near Appin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2021)

I can't not put this in here:






On the way to work this morning.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2021)

To make a change. Here is my screenshot of the day. 😁 The highest point in Denmark is 172m. Most touring cyclists who I speak to arrive in Denmark thinking it is quite flat. I have hosted 2 RTW cyclists. One said with the headwinds and hills, it was one of his hardest days riding, ever. The other one collapsed over his handlebars and his first words were " Who the kin hell said Denmark was flat". I found this strava segment map of my area this morning. It sort of demonstrates their point. 🙂 I am used to the hills but we also get our unfair share of headwinds. The undulating hills become a blessing to hide behind.





behind for a few minutes.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Oct 2021)

The new East Quay Community art and cafe development on Watchet harbour, love it, good food too.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 Oct 2021)

A lovely old iron door latch on a barn in Silverstone..


----------



## oldwheels (16 Oct 2021)

Not got my book with me to name this but very colourful from this morning’s run.


----------



## steveindenmark (17 Oct 2021)

Getting ready for my 4.30am, 20km winter commuting 🙂 I use small panniers in the winter as I like to take plenty of extra warm and waterproof kit. We use reflective tape at work and all the scrap I find in bins, ends up on the bike. I ride with 3 lights on the back and 2 on the front. I also carry a spare front and rear light. When that drunk moped rider wiped me out last year. My work collegues accused me of blinding him 🤣🤣


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Oct 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Not got my book with me to name this but very colourful from this morning’s run.
> View attachment 613913


Is it a Fly agaric, Amanita Muscaria?


----------



## oldwheels (17 Oct 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> Is it a Fly agaric, Amanita Muscaria?


Probably but I never remember such names nowadays and need my book which is at home.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (17 Oct 2021)

One I liked from my ride yesterday. Taken at Astley.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2021)

A crying fruit


----------



## dave r (17 Oct 2021)

This is from a few years ago, Maxstoke castle, its more a moated manor house than anything else, its privately owned and normally only opens to the public about once a year.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2021)

Work's been getting in the way of both bike riding and photography 

Still, one must be grateful when this happens at the end of the road


----------



## Jenkins (17 Oct 2021)

Probably the most sunshine seen all day in the part of the East Midlands that I was in today (Mallory Park)


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Oct 2021)

The commuter bike, aka “old Faithful”; a rock solid no frills 90’s mountain bike that was my main transport into college for a couple of years, where its main function was to be suitably old and unattractive that it would be safe to lock to a railing all day in a suburb of Stuttgart. Now its the “reserve” bike for winter or if my regular bike has a mechanical issue.

I realised this weekend that it hasn’t moved in months and the tyres were low. Fortunately for cheapskates like me the local bike shop has a free pump by the front door, so a quick ride across the village solved that problem.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2021)

Just before the halfway point on the morning commute.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Oct 2021)

I think it might be winter bike and mudguards mostly from now on. At least we had enough sun today for a nice 40 miles in between bouts of rain.


----------



## srj10 (21 Oct 2021)

Custom House Quay, Greenock


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Oct 2021)

One minute we were in Budleigh Salterton, the next minute we appeared to be in Venice...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (21 Oct 2021)

Evening dog walk on the beach. Somewhat breezy.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Oct 2021)

Spatulas made by clients, ready to be taken to shops for sale.


----------



## All uphill (21 Oct 2021)

The River Tone earlier today.

I saw, but didn't manage to photograph, little egrets, a great egret and a heron.


----------



## All uphill (21 Oct 2021)

One taken today by our son.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Oct 2021)

All uphill said:


> The River Tone earlier today.
> 
> I saw, but didn't manage to photograph, little egrets, a great egret and a heron.
> 
> View attachment 614545



Je n'egret rien?


----------



## All uphill (22 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Je n'egret rien?


Very very witty!


----------



## Spartak (22 Oct 2021)

Bristol Harbourside this morning, a nice coffee & croissant 🥐 at Spoke & Stringer.


----------



## All uphill (22 Oct 2021)

Not much sun on the Wellington Monument today, but still good to be out.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Oct 2021)

Sunset at Lyth Hill from a ride with @gavgav yesterday evening:


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> Je n'egret rien?



Egrets, I've had a few.

But then again, too few to mention.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (22 Oct 2021)

One the the best rainbows I've ever seen, over Manchester Airport today. 

A wider angled lens was needed!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2021)

roubaixtuesday said:


> One the the best rainbows I've ever seen, over Manchester Airport today.
> 
> A wider angled lens was needed!
> 
> View attachment 614637



It's worth trying the panorama function, if you have one! But yes, great rainbow - not always easy to capture!


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2021)

Not today's, but I think this is my best rainbow photo (even better that my roof is in shot), and then it doesn't really capture the luminosity of the colours...


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Oct 2021)

I was pleased to come across a ford today. Not seen one in ages.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Oct 2021)

On the closed section of road between my village and the next one. Unfortunately this is just a temporary measure while the road is resurfaced.

Bikes are being sent out onto the road itself because wonder of wonders, the cycleway is being resurfaced as well so this week a grobitergrobiter machine sliced the top off and hopefully we'll get a nice new surface from next week, and we can keep away from all the nasty lorries.

The signs spit us out on the wrong side of the road, so here's the commuter bike making its own contraflow...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (23 Oct 2021)

Local seagulls are chuffed that the farmer has ploughed the field behind our garden


----------



## Vertego (23 Oct 2021)

MBIFO... a work in progress wildlife pond on the allotment in progress


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2021)

This is my photo from today... grabbing the two minutes of sunshine we had... I have to admit I was going to go out for a ride later, looked at the grey clouds, the wind in the trees, and just rode to the local farm shop instead.


----------



## Vertego (23 Oct 2021)

MBIFO... the Ford on Clappers Farm Road, Bramley, Hampshire


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Oct 2021)

Bicycles powering Bez's DJ set at the Festival of Nature.


----------



## gtmet (23 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> ..., looked at the grey clouds, the wind in the trees,...



Grey? Hardly trying. Absolutely garish compared to the Severn at New Passage today:


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> Grey? Hardly trying. Absolutely garish compared to the Severn at New Passage today;
> 
> View attachment 614832



It was more like that later!! Though without the Severn's glorious mud...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Oct 2021)

Farmer has finished his ploughing in the field behind our house, made a lovely job 👏


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2021)

A photo from the sunset saunter. The local Heavitree stone is a deeply luminous red, and in the sunset, it's really beautiful. It's a pity it erodes if you just look at it, but the church tower's 550 years old, and will rpobably survive a few more hundred years before tumbling into the Exe.


----------



## gtmet (24 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> ... the Severn's glorious mud...


You have something there, Severn mud has a sculptured brilliance that ordinary muds can only dream of:







Today, Sea Mills Reach.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Oct 2021)

gtmet said:


> You have something there, Severn mud has a sculptured brilliance that ordinary muds can only dream of:
> 
> View attachment 614981
> 
> ...



Tehe. We're not alone. http://powerwaterproject.net/?p=686


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2021)

Autumnal colours are only just appearing here:


----------



## gtmet (25 Oct 2021)

Sheltering from the squall...


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Oct 2021)

Half finished cutting boards from recycled wood ready for planing and rough sanding. This is forgotten old furniture from the warehouse. 

At least it looked forgotten, we didn't ask questions...


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2021)

On foot today, and archetypical Dartmoor in archetypical Dartmoor weather... no Hound of the Baskervilles (or Hound of the Basket Meals), but a bit of Dartmoor magic.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Oct 2021)

Enjoying the peace and quiet on the morning commute along the still closed main road.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Oct 2021)

Bah, not one minute of the sunny intervals forecast today transpired, but Exmouth still has its charms, as long as you're not hoping for a tan on a day like today.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Oct 2021)

Watchet's outdoor sea pool late afternoon today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2021)

Half way to work.


----------



## slow scot (28 Oct 2021)

A group of cyclists heading down to the Inversnecky cafe at Aberdeen beach for a bacon roll.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Oct 2021)

I did actually get in a ride to a farm shop café this afternoon, but, as forecast, it piddled down, heavily enough that I didn't dare to get out even my phone for a photo. So here's one from the dryness of my house, while wet cycling gear drips all over the place...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Oct 2021)

And yes, this descent towards Stockleigh Pomeroy is just as much fun as it looks...


----------



## Vertego (30 Oct 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> And yes, this descent towards Stockleigh Pomeroy is just as much fun as it looks...
> 
> View attachment 615574


Is it fun going up too?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Oct 2021)

Dog walk on Watchet Harbour beach at first light today.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2021)

Vertego said:


> Is it fun going up too?



I have never been up it, as going the other direction involves long draggy ascents followed by short steep descents, and that feels like just totally wasted effort. I like steep up, long down.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2021)

Just caught sunset after a day of work:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Oct 2021)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (31 Oct 2021)

Some snaps from a walk with the dog last week:


----------



## All uphill (1 Nov 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2021)

Half a £1 pumpkin made 3 litres of delicious soup today...


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2021)

Oh, you don't like pumpkin soup particularly... have a tree for supper instead then


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Nov 2021)

The ride into work today took a little autumnal deviation...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Nov 2021)

View as I headed for work this morning, Mother Nature can always cheer you up


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Nov 2021)

A brief stop on the morning commute... just a pity I was stuck indoors the rest of the day!


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2021)

Autumn glory, in Topsham this morning:


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2021)

I went for a ride over Woodbury Common to meet a friend for coffee at Otterton Mill, not expecting to see any sunshine at all, but, at least for a few minutes...


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Nov 2021)

Thought that today's ride was going to be grey and murky... well, most of it was, but the sun put in a guest appearance later on, for a few minutes...


----------



## matticus (9 Nov 2021)

This morning's commute:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (10 Nov 2021)

Activity at the Shrewsbury School boathouse yesterday afternoon:


----------



## plantfit (10 Nov 2021)

A day bike cleaning today, sun was out and the weather was quite mild


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Nov 2021)




----------



## matticus (12 Nov 2021)

I hope that bicycle isn't intended to be To Scale - it's rubbish.

p.s. Wow.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Nov 2021)

Lest We Forget.


----------



## Oldhippy (14 Nov 2021)

Rain brewing up in the distance.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2021)

At this morning's late breakfast stop:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Nov 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> At this morning's late breakfast stop:
> 
> View attachment 617763


Question is Brian, does Robin take his turn on the front?


----------



## matticus (14 Nov 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> At this morning's late breakfast stop:
> 
> View attachment 617763


He looks like he's eaten your breakfast!


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2021)

matticus said:


> He looks like he's eaten your breakfast!



If you'd seen the size of my cooked breakfast, he'd have needed to be a vulture to get himself around it!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Nov 2021)

Our greenhouse still producing.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2021)

Autumnal colours in a Devon lane...


----------



## All uphill (15 Nov 2021)

The newly-restored Wellington Monument today.


----------



## newts (15 Nov 2021)

All uphill said:


> The newly-restored Wellington Monument today.
> 
> View attachment 617907


Is it open to climb up since the restoration?


----------



## Ian H (15 Nov 2021)




----------



## All uphill (15 Nov 2021)

newts said:


> Is it open to climb up since the restoration?


I believe it will be open on a few days a year to limited numbers of people; probably a good thing - I remember going up in about 1988 when I had to collect the key from a nearby farmhouse. The staircase was a very tight fit.


----------



## gtmet (15 Nov 2021)

Autumn colour at Severn Beach.
Monmouthshire is over there somewhere.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Nov 2021)

Wednesday work from home, so lunchtime dog walk on the beach, tide's "slightly" out.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

At the start of a track that leads to Canford School on the outskirts of Wimborne.
View attachment 618120




View attachment 618120


----------



## Vertego (17 Nov 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 618118
> 
> 
> Wednesday work from home, so lunchtime dog walk on the beach, tide's "slightly" out.


The tide always seems to be out on that beach!


----------



## Vertego (17 Nov 2021)

Tenkaykev said:


> At the start of a track that leads to Canford School on the outskirts of Wimborne.
> View attachment 618120
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure that you could get through with your bike if you tried hard enough.


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Nov 2021)

Sywell Reservoir on today's walk.


----------



## Tenkaykev (17 Nov 2021)

Vertego said:


> I'm sure that you could get through with your bike if you tried hard enough.


There’s an unobstructed gravel track a few metres from it. It leads down to Lady Wimborne’s Bridge, which carried a now disused roadway down to Poole


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Nov 2021)

Vertego said:


> The tide always seems to be out on that beach!


It wasn't when I was on the evening dog walk along the sea wall a few minutes ago, waves crashing up over, the fishermen were loving it, ideal conditions for them.

But hey, second biggest tidal reach in the world. ..... think of that non-polluting, guaranteed power source, four times a day, tide in, tide out, tide in, tide out ..... yet to be harnessed


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Nov 2021)

More autumn: the climb up through Haldon Forest from Chudleigh. I thought it might be pretty today


----------



## PeteXXX (18 Nov 2021)




----------



## Tenkaykev (18 Nov 2021)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 618201


It's to prevent you quacking your head 😉


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Nov 2021)

No bike photos today, but made up by playing my trumpet in the totally awesome Exeter Cathedral. It's been a while...


----------



## Alembicbassman (21 Nov 2021)

A chilly (5 degrees C) ride to Clifton Park, Rotherham this morning to catch the last of the leaves.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (21 Nov 2021)

Some advantages to having to do the windows on a day like this.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Nov 2021)

A nice day for a ride...


----------



## Spartak (21 Nov 2021)

Cheddar Lookout Tower.


----------



## JVRider (21 Nov 2021)

Haven't posted in a while. But have ridden plenty of miles. :-) Some pics stateside of our fall weather, where the temps have tumbled. Most daytime rides are with weather about 50-60 F. Already had a few rides in the mid-40s F. Hope everyone is doing well!






Typical of trees in our area...






over the river...






and through the woods...






waving hello to all..


----------



## gtmet (21 Nov 2021)

A more seasonal colour palette - it is November, after all.


----------



## Venod (22 Nov 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2021)

Looking towards the sun again, this time at Old Haldon Hill - a really nice way back down towards Exeter from Haldon.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2021)

gtmet said:


> A more seasonal colour palette - it is November, after all.
> 
> View attachment 618850



C'mon, I know that's really a relief map of part of the Alps pretending to be Avon mud...


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> View attachment 618884



That's one way to access the internal cables! How did that happen... could have been extremely nasty!! (But looks like it wasn't  )


----------



## Venod (22 Nov 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> That's one way to access the internal cables! How did that happen... could have been extremely nasty!! (But looks like it wasn't  )


Don't know the cause, it just came up on my Facebook feed.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Nov 2021)

Bracing and moonlit dog walk along the sea front this evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Nov 2021)

Venod said:


> Don't know the cause, it just came up on my Facebook feed.



Oh, thought it was you...


----------



## gtmet (22 Nov 2021)

A very basic sunset, just the heat of the sun giving way to the deep cold of the universe.





Sea Walls.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Nov 2021)

The sun was behind me for the ride into work today:


----------



## gtmet (23 Nov 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> C'mon, I know that's really a relief map of part of the Alps pretending to be Avon mud...


That was the effect I was aiming for, but have not quite achieved. Next time....


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2021)

From the weekend:


----------



## Badger_Boom (24 Nov 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> From the weekend:
> View attachment 619151


Davros seems to have gone a bit more 'disco' since I last saw him.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Nov 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Davros seems to have gone a bit more 'disco' since I last saw him.


Yes, indeed. It was an amazing build. Wish I had the skills to produce something of that quality.

Incidentally, the stormtroopers really were there to direct the traffic into the show.


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Nov 2021)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> From the weekend:
> View attachment 619151
> 
> 
> View attachment 619152



Excellent to see the volunteers at a mass vaccination site making the job fun...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2021)

The morning commute's little diversion:


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Nov 2021)

Last night's socially-distanced music-making in Taunton... sorry, not a single bike involved, other than my escape from Exeter at rush hour to get home & collect my car.


----------



## Vertego (27 Nov 2021)




----------



## tyred (28 Nov 2021)

I took the offer of a lift to escape the house today for a hobble along the seafront in Portrush.




My shoulders ache now.


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Nov 2021)

My garden this afternoon.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 Nov 2021)

Dog walk along coast path this afternoon, 4 miles out:






.... and funnily enough, 4 miles back (with the Westerly wind behind us, same as on a ride).


----------



## Ian H (28 Nov 2021)

Chimney-piece.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Nov 2021)

Only turbo today, so a Topsham photo _à pied... _MBNIFO the Exe and the lock-keeper's cottage.

_



_


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Nov 2021)

Coffee & Mince Pies


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Nov 2021)

Topsham poseurs this morning.


----------



## gtmet (29 Nov 2021)

Calm, cold but sunny by the Severn today. 






What's all this in the newspapers about the life in England ending this weekend just past in a combination of hurricane and heat death of the universe?


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Nov 2021)

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JVRider (1 Dec 2021)

Weather for Thanksgiving week(end) and opening this week are beyond pleasant and can only be described as unbelievable. Almost 3 hours on Saturday which was unforgettable. The sun is fairly low this time of year as you can see in the photo (shadow cast). Little to no wind, temps hovering between 70-75 F. This taken near a huge dog park south of the city proper...they also have a park for flying RC airplanes (which we stopped to watch for 5-10 minutes. Thursday high may reach 76....this season isn't so bad yet. Recalling our worst weather last season when temps were recorded between -15 and -30 F. 

Will be enjoying this weather as long as we can.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Dec 2021)

A rainbow kinda day...


----------



## 8mph (2 Dec 2021)

3 bicycle mechanics changing a freewheel, which as everyone knows entails dismantling the rear mech then putting it back together with the cage on backwards. I helped out by picking bearings and pawls out of the dust. Team effort!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (2 Dec 2021)

Even the view from our office car park can occasionally look lovely


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Dec 2021)

just rifling through pics of places visited this year, Lligwy chapel and hut circles on Anglesey was an interesting trip.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Dec 2021)

The bright lights of Topsham - which included Venus this evening.


----------



## Badger_Boom (3 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> The bright lights of Topsham - which included Venus this evening.
> 
> View attachment 620304


Beautiful. This is making me worry that the 'Rona will try to prevent my annual Christmas Devon expedition. Again.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Beautiful. This is making me worry that the 'Rona will try to prevent my annual Christmas Devon expedition. Again.



I think you'll be fine, especially if all vaccined up. I'm getting a bit twitchy about my escape to the French pre-Alps though, despite being all boostered up


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Dec 2021)

Diamonds:


----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Diamonds:
> 
> View attachment 620384


I'm tempted to use that as a screensaver, very nice


----------



## Spartak (4 Dec 2021)




----------



## All uphill (4 Dec 2021)

I know it's been done before, but I always like a picture of a Swan.






The Swan was at French Weir in Taunton this afternoon


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Dec 2021)

Sign on edge of our village. Whilst fully agreeing with the sentiments of slowing down and protecting wildlife, the "afterthought" of ..... "and people" ....... always makes me smile.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2021)

I had some time to kill in Torquay yesterday in between a rehearsal and a concert, so went for a stroll:


----------



## biggs682 (5 Dec 2021)

It's a hard life being a 20 year old cat


----------



## Ian H (5 Dec 2021)

The bridge that was never built.


----------



## All uphill (5 Dec 2021)

A rather stylish cow shed on a cold December afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2021)

Another day, another concert, and another day with no cycling  ... still, I got to eat my lunch here in between rehearsals, so shouldn't complain.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Dec 2021)

25 years ago ... on a planet far away ....... 
She’s still a stunner .....


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Dec 2021)

Is that a Phantom?


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Dec 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Is that a Phantom?


FGR2 ... I had 2 Phantoms and a Buccaneer on my inventory ... I was SNCO i/c Visiting Aircraft Section at RAF Conningsby ... I used them to train the squadron guys to tow and park Tornado’s ..... Another weekend in the Mess for Julie and I and local friends ... I commuted from Rotherham to Conningsby each day on my mighty MZ 300 all year round ...


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Dec 2021)

Always thought the Phantom a pretty aircraft.


----------



## ClichéGuevara (5 Dec 2021)




----------



## Ian H (6 Dec 2021)

Room with a view.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (6 Dec 2021)

Up in that there big smoke today, was very quiet.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Dec 2021)

The avocets are back in Topsham, paying a flying visit...


----------



## Zipp2001 (6 Dec 2021)

Tis the season, Santa sending lots of presents to good girls and boys.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Dec 2021)

Storm Barra arrived in Topsham in time for my morning commute. (Second photo is in calmer times...)


----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Dec 2021)

Finally, a "quiet" morning after the past 48 hours of howling wind, initially up over Exmoor and latterly from the sea.


----------



## Threevok (9 Dec 2021)

Not taken by me, but my son, from the school bus this morning


----------



## Badger_Boom (10 Dec 2021)

The perils of living in a University city.


----------



## Tribansman (10 Dec 2021)

Actually yesterday, sustenance after 100 miles in the cold


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Dec 2021)

A quiet corner of Exeter University campus today:


----------



## biggs682 (11 Dec 2021)

A nice sunrise


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Dec 2021)

I quite liked this one from the Welsh Bridge, Shrewsbury on yesterday's ride:


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2021)

Too much work and too little sun is making me a dull boy, at least in cycling terms. You'll have to make do with a local stroll.


----------



## gtmet (12 Dec 2021)

Midday light.





Sea Mills Reach

_(The over dramatic effect you get by pointing an automatic camera towards reflected sunlight.)_


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Dec 2021)

A few weeks old but I've found the photo editor on my phone.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Dec 2021)

Playing the annual carols at The Bridge Inn, Topsham tonight. Rather nice after last year's silence. I've been doing these since 1993, but this was the first one outdoors, and most splendid it was.


----------



## JVRider (15 Dec 2021)

Weather has been hit and miss.....some days warm, some cold. A few pics from our last rides....
Narrow secret path on a super sunny and mid 70s day (2 weeks ago while we still had some foliage)





and now much colder, though not reflected in the photo (same weekend, but temps mid to upper 40s)






I like to ride daily during the weekdays (take an hour or so daily) and took this today during an hour long ride along the river path (no foliage, and temps thankfully of 68F.





....and caught the Keeper of the Plains Statue at sunset on my way back to the office....





One more beautiful day tomorrow (albeit windy) before the cold air moves in.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2021)

An It's-Almost-Christmas rose today...


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Dec 2021)

Drat. Christmas in France has been cancelled. So you'll have to put up with more photos of Devon. One of the nice things about Exeter, is that even from the city centre, them thar hills aren't far away...


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2021)

Not only was I pleased that the new Tiagra brake hoods I ordered were the right ones, but I actually got round to replacing the one that was disintegrating (fair enough - it was 11 years old), but I also replaced the handlebar tape and both brake cables while I was at it. Then took it for a test ride (and stopped before riding into the canal).


----------



## Badger_Boom (17 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> Drat. Christmas in France has been cancelled. So you'll have to put up with more photos of Devon. One of the nice things about Exeter, is that even from the city centre, them thar hills aren't far away...
> 
> View attachment 622479


Commiserations for France but keep the Devonian ones coming. We’ve tested positive so our Budleigh Christmas is cancelled.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Dec 2021)

Badger_Boom said:


> Commiserations for France but keep the Devonian ones coming. We’ve tested positive so our Budleigh Christmas is cancelled.



Thanks BB. And drat by proxy for you! I might go down to see the sea on Christmas Day, if it's nice, and will take a photo for you if I do.


----------



## tyred (19 Dec 2021)

Portrush lifeboat. Not sure why it had been out.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Dec 2021)

I saw the sun, briefly! 

But it didn't shine on me


----------



## JVRider (20 Dec 2021)

Hot and sunny here today....(sarcasm warning)....actually sunny and flipping COLD. Overnight lows were -10C and by the time we got on the bikes it had warmed to 3C. The spillway along the river path looked abandoned, nobody boating, water skiing, swimming, or doing paddle boat yoga. Oh, and the bike into the south 15mph wind was super enjoyable on a cold day.






Turned at some point and headed north along the river path, wind at the back, which made it feel almost summerlike, though ice remained on some parts along the river.






and in a photo worthy of the category MBIFO......

M(wifes)BIFO a rocket ship.






This particular (and historical marker in Riverside Park) was a ritual for many children growing up in this area. It has since been secured so it can no longer be used, but kids would crawl up into it and there used to be a slide attached to it. Good times. And yes, still cold out. Ski goggles work well on days like this.

Hope all have a wonderful Christmas season. Weather is looking like 22C for Christmas Eve and (almost) 16C for Christmas day, so we're very much looking forward to the holiday break!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (21 Dec 2021)

When you get up and find some good friends from up on Exmoor have nipped down to the coast and dropped off our Christmas present (the brace were hanging on our front door handle).


----------



## biggs682 (21 Dec 2021)

A good result


----------



## chriswoody (21 Dec 2021)

Sub Zero temperatures all day today with a thick freezing fog and everything white from the overnight frost that never disappeared. I took this down by the river on the dog walk this morning, believe it or not, it's in colour.


----------



## gtmet (21 Dec 2021)

Solstitial sunset.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2021)

Silly photo of the day. At Otterton Mill. Though _quelle horreur_, they'd run out of mince pies!! 😱😭


----------



## chriswoody (22 Dec 2021)

Another cold and frosty day on the dog walk. Hoar frost is coating every tree and more is accumulating each day as the temperatures are staying below freezing.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2021)

The large sign seemed quite appropriate for how I felt being out and enjoying a long ride:


----------



## FishFright (22 Dec 2021)

Crappy light on a cheap phone but I love how the texture of the grit is different here than on the rest of the Roaches.


----------



## Arjimlad (22 Dec 2021)

What a joy to be out on the bike at sunrise this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2021)

I missed the sunrise this morning, so only saw about seven seconds of sunshine in the distance for the rest of the day. A nice seven seconds though...


----------



## Ian H (22 Dec 2021)




----------



## midlife (22 Dec 2021)

FishFright said:


> View attachment 623221
> 
> 
> Crappy light on a cheap phone but I love how the texture of the grit is different here than on the rest of the Roaches.



Where is that? We've been to somewhere in Yorkshire that has piles of rocks that have been wind eroded but can't remember where


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2021)

Ian H said:


> View attachment 623241



The paint on that sign looks dry to me.


----------



## FishFright (22 Dec 2021)

midlife said:


> Where is that? We've been to somewhere in Yorkshire that has piles of rocks that have been wind eroded but can't remember where



It's in North Staffordshire and the rock type (Gritstone) is common most of the way up the Pennines 

More info https://www.staffs-wildlife.org.uk/nature-reserves/roaches


----------



## midlife (22 Dec 2021)

Thanks 

Found where I was thinking about, Brimham. Enjoyed the walks around the site


https://www.nationaltrust.org.uk/brimham-rocks/features/geology-and-history-of-brimham-rocks


----------



## FishFright (22 Dec 2021)

midlife said:


> Thanks
> 
> Found where I was thinking about, Brimham. Enjoyed the walks around the site
> 
> ...



That's a lovely area too.


----------



## Ian H (22 Dec 2021)

briantrumpet said:


> The paint on that sign looks dry to me.


E's amateur sign-writing. She's not planning to take it up professionally.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2021)

Ian H said:


> E's amateur sign-writing. She's not planning to take it up professionally.



I think it has a certain 'style'.


----------



## biggs682 (23 Dec 2021)

Welcome to Agatha


----------



## Oldhippy (23 Dec 2021)

Didn't know there was a Turkey Butterfly. A right bugger if that flew in your face while cycling! 😁


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2021)

It's been a while since you've had a Topsham sunset from my house. Now that the evenings have been getting lighter for about 10 days, it was about time for one...


----------



## ClichéGuevara (23 Dec 2021)




----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2021)

Christmas Eve shavings


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2021)

Yay, someone gave me a bike for Christmas!


----------



## mpemburn (25 Dec 2021)

My picture of the (yester) day. Not going riding much as my bike’s 400 miles south of here. But here’s Chief the cat.


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2021)

Christmas Day ride to Bawtry, South Yorkshire. A bit chilly at 4 degrees C


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2021)

I hope you'll excuse a second MPOTD, but this little chap sang specially for me this morning... filled his lungs right up, and sang me Happy Christmas.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Dec 2021)

Boxing Day elevenses... 👍


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Dec 2021)

Boxing day dog walk.


----------



## Chris S (26 Dec 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2021)

Bother, loads more rain than forecast yesterday, so putting a brave face on it with alternative plans with my little friend...


----------



## JVRider (28 Dec 2021)

Beautiful weather over the Christmas Holiday (Christmas Eve was 75F (or almost 24 C) - we had some nice rides between the get togethers with all the family. Christmas lights in one of the fountains in College Hill.


----------



## Chris S (28 Dec 2021)




----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2021)

East Budleigh this afternoon:


----------



## JVRider (29 Dec 2021)

On a chilly day ride (ducking out of work for an hour) I decided to keep the warm gloves on. My picture of the day dates back to last summer.

Picture of one of the moon flowers from the wife's garden from this past summer. They bloom at night, and usually wither away the next day. The aroma given off by a garden of these is intoxicating, so much so, that on nights when we have 20 or 30 of them, there might be a hundred bees fighting for a chance to get into one of them.

Just before bloom in the evening...





A bit nerve wracking to go out and take pictures at night because of all the bees, but this is what a single bloom looks like the next morning.
The blooms range in size from 5 to 7 inches in diameter.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2021)

Don't think I'm going to beat this one today:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Dec 2021)

Just a tiny section of the beach we walked on today, just how many pebbles, of how many sizes, shapes and colours , ........


----------



## Chislenko (29 Dec 2021)

A neighbour's hedge, pruned into a train and lit up at Christmas...


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 623996
> 
> 
> Just a tiny section of the beach we walked on today, just how many pebbles, of how many sizes, shapes and colours , ........



It's hypnotising to walk slowly along looking at pebbles like this.


----------



## JVRider (30 Dec 2021)

The temperature was 3c on the ride today, so the warm gloves again stayed on. 

Looking back through the camera, I found a few more pics from the summer I never shared. I had posted pictures of the Keeper bridge before along the river path, but this is a different angle. Of course, the Keeper is off to the right and can't be seen in the picture, and the wife still smacks me on the arm for taking this picture. Its on 3 degree days like today that I really miss summer.


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Dec 2021)

On my way home after a stop over at a friends.


----------



## jowwy (31 Dec 2021)

Fresh air and a mug of coffee……


----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Dec 2021)

Flowers, Mum, myself and Mrs TB (and our dog) laid at one of my late Dad's favourite beaches, RIP Dad


----------



## craigwend (31 Dec 2021)

Last ride of 2021 - took Bob* out for a ride, very windy and unseasonaly mild.

Sun came out, a nice way to end after this year😊



(*Bob=Beast of Burdon)


----------



## All uphill (31 Dec 2021)

Ms AU and our son on Dunster beach today.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> Ms AU and our son on Dunster beach today.
> 
> View attachment 624296


AU, you were just a smidge down the coast from us


----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Jan 2022)

View from our garden today. We had to consult my 80 year old Mum who is staying with us at present, as to what was the strange colouring of the sky. She used her loooong memory, and was able to confirm it was in fact, what is called, Blue Sky


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2022)

@Badger_Boom missed their Christmas Budleigh break, and I promised to post a photo of it in the sun... sorry it's late, but so was the sun! In fact, it was so lovely, I'll break the rules and give you two photos.


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Jan 2022)

The morning cooked breakfast stop...


----------



## craigwend (4 Jan 2022)

H.G Wells - Time Traveller has been in the back garden again...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (4 Jan 2022)

One I liked from my ride yesterday:


----------



## craigwend (4 Jan 2022)

Spot the Robin...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Jan 2022)

Good morning Mr Blue Sky.....


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2022)

It's always nice when you clock a view you've not really taken in before: looking along the Exeter Ship Canal, with Exeter Cathedral on the skyline...


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Jan 2022)

craigwend said:


> Spot the Robin...
> View attachment 625005


Saw it.


----------



## gtmet (5 Jan 2022)

Not me, obviously...





Beacon Batch


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Saw it.



I think that's its name...


----------



## rualexander (5 Jan 2022)

Breaking in the Ice Spiker Pros


----------



## JVRider (6 Jan 2022)

Time constraint at work prevented the daily bike ride today, that and temps of about -2 degrees. So instead, a beautiful sunset on the way home from work.


----------



## oldwheels (6 Jan 2022)

A solitary crow yesterday at dusk.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jan 2022)

Hadn't really expected this this morning...


----------



## JVRider (7 Jan 2022)

View from the car this morning heading into work. Snowy, windy and cold.....temps hovering between -10 and -12 C all day long, too cold for cycling. Hard to believe I was cycling in shorts & jersey a week ago.


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

view from my bike


----------



## Oldhippy (7 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> view from my bike
> View attachment 625364


You know you're on the wrong side of the road. 😁


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Jan 2022)

View from my bike today


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> You know you're on the wrong side of the road. 😁


Oops, my bad


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

Ming the Merciless said:


> View from my bike today


that's fun!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

JVRider said:


> View from the car this morning heading into work. Snowy, windy and cold.....temps hovering between -10 and -12 C all day long, too cold for cycling. Hard to believe I was cycling in shorts & jersey a week ago.


yikes! looks wind-swept too! Brr!


----------



## rockyroller (7 Jan 2022)

so we have new covid rules in the office. we have to wear a mask walking around the office regardless if we are vaxxed or not. if you're vaccinated, you don't have to wear a mask, if you are alone in your individual office. so everyone is wearing a mask as described & when someone comes into my office, or if I go into someone else's office, I wear my mask. except the rule-maker Mr. Bossman doesn't wear his mask in his office if other ppl come into his office


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jan 2022)

There was yet more rain on the way this morning... this was the last sunshine of the day...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Jan 2022)

Dog beach walk at last light.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jan 2022)

The sun came out eventually yesterday, at Powderham...


----------



## JVRider (12 Jan 2022)

The recent snowfall wasn't anything major, just disrupted the afternoon cycling away from work for a couple of days. Pretty to look at.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jan 2022)

A couple of pics from today's walk around Eastfield Park, Hamtun. 
☀


----------



## gtmet (12 Jan 2022)

Somerset.


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jan 2022)

The boys eyeing up my fixie or just thinking “ hurry up we are hungry”


----------



## skudupnorth (12 Jan 2022)

Little madam gate crashing my office


----------



## dan_bo (12 Jan 2022)

Tonight's prom shot.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Jan 2022)

The slight detour was worth it again this morning... the Exeter Ship Canal at 8.30am.


----------



## Badger_Boom (14 Jan 2022)

Spotted this interesting frost shadow while out with the hound this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jan 2022)

While the sun was being shy this morning...


----------



## matticus (14 Jan 2022)

Icy commute, until I reached gritted roads.


----------



## dan_bo (14 Jan 2022)

This afternoon's ride, followed by doggage.


----------



## gtmet (14 Jan 2022)

Horseshoe Bend & Somerset


----------



## hoopdriver (15 Jan 2022)

Fish and cheeps... Hastings, East Sussex


----------



## biggs682 (15 Jan 2022)

In our garden


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Jan 2022)

Most welcome dog walk after a five and half hour round trip in the car to drop Mum off post extended Christmas stay.


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Jan 2022)




----------



## Vertego (15 Jan 2022)




----------



## Tribansman (15 Jan 2022)

hoopdriver said:


> View attachment 626616
> 
> Fish and cheeps... Hastings, East Sussex


...and mushy seas!


----------



## Tribansman (15 Jan 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Jan 2022)

Seaglass hunting this morning at least two pieces in this photo....


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Jan 2022)

Sheer beauty of the natural world.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jan 2022)

Trialling my new turning signal today (I'm calling it the 'Harry Worth')


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jan 2022)

One from last week. An atmospheric view while walking the dog:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jan 2022)

View from the back patio at first light, moonlight on the sea. About to go for an early morning spin on the fixie along the coast path.


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Jan 2022)

That's one gert big tree!


----------



## gtmet (17 Jan 2022)

Winter sun: Cyclists in the marshlands.






Greenditch Street.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jan 2022)

....and full moon at the end of day walk.


----------



## Tribansman (17 Jan 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 626952
> View attachment 626953
> 
> View from the back patio at first light, moonlight on the sea. About to go for an early morning spin on the fixie along the coast path.


Back patio? Lucky bloody sod!


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2022)

Wellington Monument by moonlight this evening


----------



## All uphill (17 Jan 2022)

Another shot.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jan 2022)

Tribansman said:


> Back patio? Lucky bloody sod!


Yep, we still pinch ourselves everyday, to check we do live here.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jan 2022)

A bit of unseasonal colour...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jan 2022)

It was nice out today in defiance of the Met Office warning for fog. A couple from my ride this afternoon:


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Jan 2022)

Marine Court building on the seafront of St Leonards on Sea. A bit of streamline moderne architecture from 1938


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jan 2022)

By the Exeter Ship Canal again.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jan 2022)

It was a frosty robin morning this morning.


----------



## Ian H (21 Jan 2022)

A local landmark


----------



## JVRider (22 Jan 2022)

Downtown river path and it was really a beautiful day to ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Jan 2022)

Ian H said:


> A local landmark
> View attachment 627605



Yes, that's a nice chimney.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Jan 2022)

The days just about to start


----------



## bagpuss (23 Jan 2022)

A lot of top quality pictures on this thread , most enjoyable .Thank you all for posting .


----------



## Toshiba Boy (23 Jan 2022)

I think some other creatures have been on this beach slightly before myself, Mrs TB and our dog


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Jan 2022)

IFO too many things (including France), so I'm putting this here:


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Jan 2022)

Nice of someone several hundred years ago to have the foresight to put up something by the roadside to lean bikes against.


----------



## tyred (24 Jan 2022)

Strandhill. Fish and chips by the sea on my way home from my hospital checkup.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jan 2022)

It was supposed to be sunny this morning...


----------



## All uphill (26 Jan 2022)

A butterfly in January!

Earlier today in Taunton.


----------



## skudupnorth (26 Jan 2022)

Anyone have a problem with gate crashing goats at work


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Jan 2022)

Ahhhh, the days getting that little bit longer, evening dog walk no longer in the pitch black.....


----------



## gtmet (27 Jan 2022)

Frosty night coming.






Sea Mills harbour.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jan 2022)

A sunset, at last... well, just the sun is something unusual at the moment!


----------



## oldwheels (28 Jan 2022)

All uphill said:


> A butterfly in January!
> 
> Earlier today in Taunton.
> 
> View attachment 628274


Quite normal to get these in winter. I saw one on a fence near Aberdeen with freezing temperatures. It flew off eventually.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jan 2022)

The first snowdrops I have seen Denmark this year.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jan 2022)

Happiness would be a cycle track like this... rather than full of people spreading themselves out right across it and letting their dogs run off the lead in front of you, as happened for a lot of the rest of the ride!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jan 2022)

Think I'm going to need to put my saddle up!


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jan 2022)

Early today.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jan 2022)

A lovely morning to be out on the bike (and well wrapped up):


----------



## Tribansman (30 Jan 2022)

Lovely sunset here tonight


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Jan 2022)

Wow!


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jan 2022)

Actually one from yesterday, but taken with @gtmet in mind... not a patch on Avon or Severn sculpted mud, but not bad for Topsham.


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2022)

Damn pony today hunting for my food


----------



## rockyroller (31 Jan 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Damn pony today hunting for my food


hmmm, why does it look like a goat?


----------



## skudupnorth (31 Jan 2022)

rockyroller said:


> hmmm, why does it look like a goat?


Definitely a pony, a Shetland one 😁


----------



## gtmet (31 Jan 2022)

Indeed, incontrovertibly mud, has potential ...


briantrumpet said:


> Actually one from yesterday, but taken with @gtmet in mind... not a patch on Avon or Severn sculpted mud, but not bad for Topsham.
> 
> View attachment 629067



... but wait, ... that hint of coarse granularity, centre right... are you quite sure there is no sand mixed in?


----------



## gtmet (31 Jan 2022)

Winter lane:






Shepperdine.


----------



## rockyroller (1 Feb 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> Definitely a pony, a Shetland one 😁


what a cutie


----------



## skudupnorth (1 Feb 2022)

rockyroller said:


> what a cutie


She’s a little madam and scares the crap out of the goats, sheep and donkeys 😆


----------



## Oldhippy (2 Feb 2022)

My ride today, Herne Bay - Canterbury - Dover Castle. One of my favourite buildings of all time. Pilgrims Way NCN is a delight.


----------



## skudupnorth (2 Feb 2022)

Sheep today !


----------



## rockyroller (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (3 Feb 2022)




----------



## JVRider (3 Feb 2022)

Monday was glorious. Sunny, and almost 21 degrees C, but it was not such a great day to break a spoke. So I replace the spoke the next day and guess what happens to the weather exactly 2 days later? Almost 8 inches of snow. Roads completely snowpacked and icy because it rained first. Temps fell from Monday to almost -13 degrees C. Local area schools have been closed (including tomorrow) for 3 days. 

Thankfully there are a number of prime sledding spots in the city for children. One of the most Norman Rockwell-esque locations is in College Hill. I would guess that a few hundred people ventured out just to this area for sledding.


----------



## rockyroller (4 Feb 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (4 Feb 2022)

Unexpected sunshine always makes a day better.


----------



## oldwheels (4 Feb 2022)

skudupnorth said:


> She’s a little madam and scares the crap out of the goats, sheep and donkeys 😆


Shetlands tend to be bad tempered little b’s.


----------



## tyred (4 Feb 2022)

Glenveagh national Park


----------



## Mrs M (5 Feb 2022)

Sunset from our holiday home 😀


----------



## rockyroller (6 Feb 2022)

Mrs M said:


> Sunset from our holiday home 😀


that looks relaxing!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Feb 2022)

Sidmuff and the Jurassic Coastline looking rather splendid this afternoon, from halfway up Peak Hill:


----------



## tyred (6 Feb 2022)

A very windy Ballintoy Harbour. I suspect parking your bike here might corrode a few things.


----------



## gtmet (6 Feb 2022)

Mud of the day.






All Avon mud guaranteed CE marked limestone silt.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Feb 2022)

Morning reflections:


----------



## oldwheels (8 Feb 2022)

Foula from my brother’s house in Shetland. In real life the island is not as big as this is a long lens shot.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Feb 2022)

Snowdrops at Mamhead Church:


----------



## avecReynolds531 (9 Feb 2022)

Around the Greater London/ Surrey border


----------



## Tribansman (9 Feb 2022)

Sunrise this morning in stag country


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Feb 2022)

Sunset, looking the other way...


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Feb 2022)

I'm loving my new bell from Lion Bellworks... even the oldies of Topsham can hear it!


----------



## mickle (11 Feb 2022)

Dennis. Named after Dennis Skinner who is 90 years old today.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Feb 2022)

Lovely two hour walk down from Wheddon 
Cross to Snowdrop Valley and back up again this morning.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (12 Feb 2022)

A view above the Mole valley


----------



## tyred (12 Feb 2022)

Carrickfinn. My first walk along a beach since my accident.


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Feb 2022)

A sunrise, rather than a sunset, today.


----------



## tyred (13 Feb 2022)

Enjoying a coastal drive in ye olde classic in pouring wind and rain and having a look at one or two remote beaches where I might camp when I am able to cycle again and the weather improves.


----------



## guitarpete247 (13 Feb 2022)

Westminster Bridge yesterday.


----------



## Arjimlad (14 Feb 2022)

A still from the helmet camera, from today's ride before WFH.


----------



## Mrs M (14 Feb 2022)

In a wee cycle stop cafe today. 
Portrait of “The Kaiser”


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Feb 2022)

This presaged a rather changeable day!


----------



## swee'pea99 (14 Feb 2022)

I rarely use the tube, and hardly ever the Jubilee Line, so it's a bit strange to get off a train and find yourself in Blade Runner land...


----------



## gtmet (14 Feb 2022)

Oh, I do like to be beside the seaside ...





Clevedon.


----------



## Mrs M (15 Feb 2022)

From our holiday garden 😀


----------



## Mrs M (16 Feb 2022)

Cruise ship heading into Arrecife


----------



## Chris S (16 Feb 2022)

guitarpete247 said:


> View attachment 630918
> 
> Westminster Bridge yesterday.



Isn't it opposite the Houses of Parliament?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Feb 2022)

Somewhere, over......

A tad "blowy"





view from Watchet Harbour West Beach this lunchtime.


----------



## tyred (16 Feb 2022)

From my after work walk. Moon is amazingly bright but I didn't do great job of capturing on "film."


----------



## oldwheels (17 Feb 2022)

Pre pandemic. The Dwarfie Stane on Hoy. I left my bike by the roadside but the backpack gives an idea of scale. Over 3000 years old and hacked out with non metal tools. Lying down room inside.


----------



## swee'pea99 (17 Feb 2022)

Another from my b/w trip up to town...







God & iron - foundations of an empire...


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Feb 2022)

Another pic from last weekends visit to that there London.


----------



## Arjimlad (17 Feb 2022)

Long shadows this morning..


----------



## tyred (18 Feb 2022)

Lough Veagh.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Feb 2022)

I brought over a new bell to put on my French 'town bike' to frighten the natives. It worked nicely this morning


----------



## Zipp2001 (19 Feb 2022)

About to cross the snowmobile bridge.


----------



## JVRider (20 Feb 2022)

Arjimlad said:


> View attachment 631462
> Long shadows this morning..


I like pictures like this, especially this time of year. I'm always looking for spots to get a pic with a long shadow like that while on the bike. Sadly here in the midwest the weather is more appropriate for making snowmen right now. ☃️


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Feb 2022)

From the morning walk to the village.


----------



## Chislenko (20 Feb 2022)

Might give the pub in the background a miss....


----------



## ClichéGuevara (20 Feb 2022)

I wasn't sure where to put this, so I'll have no problem if the mods move it, but the warning on the lorry caught my eye.

https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...-news/live-hessle-crash-updates-lorry-6691322


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Feb 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this, so I'll have problem if the mods move it, but the warning on the lorry caught my eye.
> 
> https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...-news/live-hessle-crash-updates-lorry-6691322
> 
> View attachment 631935


Looks like the driver passed out or something? Hope he's OK and no one else was hurt.

Good warning.


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Feb 2022)

Made me pensive...


----------



## Peter Salt (20 Feb 2022)

swee'pea99 said:


> View attachment 631936
> 
> 
> Made me pensive...


Looks like someone properly threw their toys out the pram... Cavendish on stage 6 in Oman?


----------



## Chislenko (20 Feb 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> I wasn't sure where to put this, so I'll have no problem if the mods move it, but the warning on the lorry caught my eye.
> 
> https://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/new...-news/live-hessle-crash-updates-lorry-6691322
> 
> View attachment 631935



Sorry Cliche, obviously the resolution on my phone is not good enough to read what it says!!

What does the message say for me and other people with cheap, sh-t phones!


----------



## ClichéGuevara (21 Feb 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Sorry Cliche, obviously the resolution on my phone is not good enough to read what it says!!
> 
> What does the message say for me and other people with cheap, sh-t phones!



It's blurry on the image for everyone I suspect, but a quick google gives a better image of the warning on the back of their vehicles.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's blurry on the image for everyone I suspect, but a quick google gives a better image of the warning on the back of their vehicles.
> 
> View attachment 631975



Very hefty locking system on that door. Where do they. deliver to need such security?


----------



## avecReynolds531 (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## ClichéGuevara (21 Feb 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> Very hefty locking system on that door. Where do they. deliver to need such security?



It's a wild guess, but probably supermarkets.


----------



## BoldonLad (21 Feb 2022)

ClichéGuevara said:


> It's a wild guess, but probably supermarkets.



High value Sliced Bread?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Feb 2022)

Three big storms in a week and you need a boat to get to parts of Shrewsbury this afternoon:


----------



## GetFatty (21 Feb 2022)




----------



## kayakerles (21 Feb 2022)

Another beautiful 18° sunny, though un-February like day off from work for Presidents’ Day allowed me to take a nice spin along the Potomac river in Washington DC. 



Saw a few kayakers out today as well. Would have loved to join them.




A nice paved trail, but on gorgeous days it gets pretty crowded. Would have been better to go early morning.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Feb 2022)

More from the flooding in Shrewsbury. The river peaked at 5.15 metres above the base summer level - just 10cm short of the record set in November 2000. _That _was supposed to have been a once in 100 years event but we have now had four floods close to the record in just over two years! 

More pics in my ride write up here if anyone is interested: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-6670842


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Feb 2022)

It doesn't get much better than today.


----------



## gtmet (22 Feb 2022)

Evening.






Lower Failand.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (23 Feb 2022)

So nice to go for a lunchtime dog walk without the latest storm (named or otherwise) trying to blow me over......


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Feb 2022)

The other side of a green valley through the trees.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 Feb 2022)

Poole Cycle Speedway


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Feb 2022)

Oh, it did get better than yesterday. Shorts & short sleeves, a 1000m col, and empty roads like this.


----------



## rockyroller (24 Feb 2022)

ok guess I'll stop here


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Feb 2022)

I went for a walk to see my house:


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (25 Feb 2022)

Technically my mate took it but think its a great pic.
Excuse me in the corner losing my religion, will to live, energy and the use of my legs, today was a hard ride .


----------



## tyred (25 Feb 2022)

White Park Bay.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Feb 2022)

Today's reasonable haul ....


----------



## tyred (26 Feb 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Feb 2022)

Lovely early morning dog walk, and came across... 




....fossilised Brooks saddle in the rock pools..


----------



## Tenkaykev (27 Feb 2022)

I've been customising one of my Brommies using labels carefully peeled of cans of Northern Monk Beer. There are some interesting designs and each label comes with 400ml of beer 😁


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Feb 2022)

It was way too windy on the seafront this morning to attempt any cycling photography, but the moonrise sure was pretty…


----------



## tyred (27 Feb 2022)

Tide out at Trá na Rosann. Best time of year to walk on beaches as I don't have to share it with other people!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Feb 2022)

Watched the Drôme Classic go past in Eurre today:


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Feb 2022)

I found some bikes that are dirtier than mine:


----------



## All uphill (28 Feb 2022)

Our son's experimenting with a camera controlled by a motion detector. Works well!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Mar 2022)

Outdated concept, now! 
Photo of an old book..


----------



## Toshiba Boy (3 Mar 2022)

Nice one this evening.


----------



## tyred (3 Mar 2022)

Glencar Waterfall


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Mar 2022)




----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (3 Mar 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> View attachment 633672


Now that is a beautiful shot


----------



## briantrumpet (3 Mar 2022)

speedfreak said:


> Now that is a beautiful shot



Thanks. It would have been even nicer without the saddlebag, mudguards and lights, but even so, it came out quite well for a quick snap on the way home from work, in a rush


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 Mar 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Thanks. It would have been even nicer without the saddlebag, mudguards and lights, but even so, it came out quite well for a quick snap on the way home from work, in a rush


I looked at your photo and Avatar then had this mental image of you climbing off your bike, taking your trumpet out of your saddlebag and then the opening bars of " Stranger on the Shore " drifting across the sand...


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Mar 2022)

They've been filling things with flowers in Budleigh.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Mar 2022)

Let the fossil hunting commence....


----------



## tyred (5 Mar 2022)

Kinnegar Bay at low tide. I walked the whole length of the beach and back to the car, my longest walk without crutches since before the accident. Little steps...


----------



## tyred (6 Mar 2022)

Why the long face? Sorry I didn't have any sugar lumps.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (7 Mar 2022)

4g mobile broadband 👌


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Mar 2022)

Went into Exeter briefly to do some shopping before work, and the sun popped out again to say hello, while I was near a big churchy thing. (I took the old Falcon as I didn't trust leaving the Colnago on show in town.)


----------



## tyred (7 Mar 2022)

From my walk this afternoon.


----------



## gtmet (7 Mar 2022)

On your marks, get set, GO!






Classic touring bicycle vs. Classic train, HST short 'GTi' version.

120 W, 90 kg, vs 3.4 MW, 275 t.

NO CONTEST: It was out of the station before I was out of the station yard!

Yatton.


----------



## nonowt (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Mar 2022)

Actually from last week. Sunrise over Coniston Water:


----------



## Buck (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (8 Mar 2022)

Aghhhhhh!!! They're breeding!


----------



## biggs682 (8 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (9 Mar 2022)

These were parked at a motorway service station today. Not my cup of tea mind!


----------



## midlife (9 Mar 2022)

Camouflage for test cars. Not sure why they bother LOL, they are deffo from the JLR stable....


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Mar 2022)

Potatoes, sweet or not. 🥔


----------



## Ian H (10 Mar 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Mar 2022)

Dover Sole this evening, it's so tough being married to a good chef


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Mar 2022)

midlife said:


> Camouflage for test cars. Not sure why they bother LOL, they are deffo from the JLR stable....


It's more to try and hide features and styling details before the launch. On the pre-production Defender I spotted a few years back they'd even pop-riveted a false roof and bonnet onto it.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Mar 2022)

Blue Sky and no wind, woo hoo!


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Mar 2022)




----------



## RoubaixCube (12 Mar 2022)

There was some scampi in the little red box. I saved you some I swear!


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Mar 2022)

Sunshine & mud.


----------



## gtmet (12 Mar 2022)

Waiting for spring.






Sutton Lane, Butcombe.


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Mar 2022)

Today I picked a bridle way at random to see where I ended up. Wonderfully quiet.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Mar 2022)

We took a brief rest this morning from seaglass hunting and throwing the ball for our dog.....


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Mar 2022)

Can't think why the Exe Trail is so well used...


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Mar 2022)

A nice day to be out on the bike today... and taking photos on the move...


----------



## Chislenko (14 Mar 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> A nice day to be out on the bike today... and taking photos on the move...
> 
> View attachment 635418



Are you still active on BR Brian.

Unfortunately because I am friends with Frank Wilson they don't like me on there!


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Are you still active on BR Brian.
> 
> Unfortunately because I am friends with Frank Wilson they don't like me on there!



Yup, still on there.


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Mar 2022)

A couple of pics from an early morning dog walk around The Washlands, Hamtun, today.


----------



## dickyknees (15 Mar 2022)




----------



## Shadow (16 Mar 2022)

Mimosa tree in the backyard...




..taken from inside through the window streaked with the relentless rain!


(on sunday, not today)


----------



## chriswoody (16 Mar 2022)

From the dog walk this morning.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Mar 2022)

Evening beach walk with our dog, ... the shepherd will be delighted


----------



## RoMeR (16 Mar 2022)

The Aboretum, Nottingham


----------



## craigwend (16 Mar 2022)




----------



## Ripple (17 Mar 2022)

2 - 3 days and this magnolia tree will be in it's full beauty.


----------



## LardAbove (17 Mar 2022)

craigwend said:


> View attachment 635625


Is that "No EV.... Dino-fuelly Only!" Parking here, then.....

🤣 LardAbove


----------



## dickyknees (17 Mar 2022)




----------



## tyred (17 Mar 2022)

Ballycroy National Park, Co. Mayo.


----------



## craigwend (17 Mar 2022)

LardAbove said:


> Is that "No EV.... Dino-fuelly Only!" Parking here, then.....
> 
> 🤣 LardAbove


None Fossil Fuel only...


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Mar 2022)

Boat, Swan, lock, lock-keeper's cottage, water, folly, log, buoys... missing a church and a gate though...


----------



## tyred (18 Mar 2022)

The Doolough Valley early this morning. Probably my favorite road and I hope to recover enough to cycle it again soon.


----------



## cyberknight (18 Mar 2022)

mrs ck birthday , a few days after mine so i took the day off work ( still on restricted duties so im not missed atm ) and we went for a cuppa and a walk around merica marina in Willington


----------



## gtmet (18 Mar 2022)

Woodhill & Kilkenny Bays, Portishead.


----------



## Spartak (18 Mar 2022)

View looking north from Severn Bridge this afternoon, after a little ride into Wales.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Mar 2022)

I've been offline for a few days so, some from this week:




Monday: Tried and failed to get my challenge ride in for the month. Nice and sunny out though.





Wednesday: Atmospheric over The Lawley and Caer Caradoc.





Today: Warm, light winds and sunny - it really felt like a proper spring day. Taken on my way to Cressage.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Mar 2022)

Waiting for my breakfast companion at Toast, in Honiton. A really really good breakfast... *had* to go today, as they are shut on Sundays


----------



## Gillstay (19 Mar 2022)




----------



## midlife (19 Mar 2022)

Just out of curiosity where is that?


----------



## tyred (19 Mar 2022)

Westport Quay


----------



## Spartak (19 Mar 2022)

Swansea Bay this afternoon... 🏖


----------



## gtmet (19 Mar 2022)

Silver the pony poses for the camera.


----------



## Spokesmann (20 Mar 2022)

My 1960 Carlton Constellation out this morning in Plymouth.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Mar 2022)

Its official, we're definitely needing some more jars after a great, sunny seaglass hunt this morning


----------



## dan_bo (20 Mar 2022)

Bit mtb this morning


----------



## RoMeR (20 Mar 2022)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 636163
> 
> My 1960 Carlton Constellation out this morning in Plymouth.





Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 636163
> 
> My 1960 Carlton Constellation out this morning in Plymouth.





Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 636163
> 
> My 1960 Carlton Constellation out this morning in Plymouth.


What a beauty


----------



## Spartak (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2022)

On my way home at Old Haldon Hill:


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 636201



Cotswold stone?


----------



## Spartak (20 Mar 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Cotswold stone?



Yes, The Bull at Hinton.

https://thebullathinton.co.uk/

Cracking pub...


----------



## Gillstay (20 Mar 2022)

midlife said:


> Just out of curiosity where is that?


Lyme regis. West side, quite a few of them and just gorgeous.


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Mar 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (20 Mar 2022)

Spartak said:


> Yes, The Bull at Hinton.
> 
> https://thebullathinton.co.uk/
> 
> Cracking pub...



Thanks!


----------



## Chislenko (21 Mar 2022)

So, I took a ride down to Parkgate this morning to see the "devastation" from the weekend's marsh fire and to the untrained eye (me) it looked like it always does!!


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Mar 2022)

I likes bees!


----------



## cougie uk (21 Mar 2022)

Chislenko said:


> So, I took a ride down to Parkgate this morning to see the "devastation" from the weekend's marsh fire and to the untrained eye (me) it looked like it always does!!
> 
> View attachment 636313


That's because that is normal. The fire was further down around Neston way.😁


----------



## Zipp2001 (21 Mar 2022)

I have room in the bike cave because the 370Z came out of hibernation and is going off to the detailers in a few days.


----------



## Chislenko (21 Mar 2022)

cougie uk said:


> That's because that is normal. The fire was further down around Neston way.😁



Looks like I had a wasted trip to Parkgate 🙂


----------



## Cycleops (22 Mar 2022)

Can't claim any credit as this was part of the BBCs Africa week in pictures. Thought it was a lovely picture with the bike connection.
From Burkina Faso which is not far from here:


----------



## dave r (22 Mar 2022)

Coventry's Memorial park in the spring sunshine this morning.


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Mar 2022)

These brightened up a long work day...


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Mar 2022)

First one I've got for ages:


----------



## Zipp2001 (23 Mar 2022)

Off to the bike cave after work to take the studded tires off the trail bikes. The road bikes are eager to join the fun now that the winter snow and ice is gone.


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Mar 2022)

It should have stopped foaming... But it didn't


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Mar 2022)

On the Clyde path, tanker on the flood tife


----------



## Salad Dodger (24 Mar 2022)

We went to the beach today.....


----------



## craigwend (24 Mar 2022)

Caught on Garmin...


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Mar 2022)

I'll admit it wasn't a direct route home from work today.


----------



## newts (25 Mar 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 636709
> 
> 
> It should have stopped foaming... But it didn't


The struggle is real, i had a nearly full can spring a leak in the back of the van a few years ago


----------



## gtmet (25 Mar 2022)

MV Neptune Galene, car carrier.






Departing Portbury.


----------



## wiggydiggy (26 Mar 2022)

RSPB St Aidans Allerton Bywater. This morning approx 0830.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Mar 2022)

You'd never guess it was slap bang by a dual carriageway...


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Mar 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Mar 2022)

Stopped gardening for a minute to watch the newly restarted (first time in c2 years due to Covid) West Somerset Railway 1.15 pass by along the beach ⛱


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Mar 2022)

...... and post day working in the garden, time to enjoy view and delicious food. Cheers have a good evening everyone


----------



## Sallar55 (26 Mar 2022)

Today


----------



## RoMeR (27 Mar 2022)

Railway Club in Bulwell, Nottingham


----------



## RoMeR (27 Mar 2022)

Boundary marker beside the River Trent opposite the City Ground, Nottingham


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Mar 2022)

Loving the later evenings already


----------



## Ripple (27 Mar 2022)

This photo has been taken by my godmother today in my country. Seems nothing extraordinary but somehow nostalgia tickled a corner of my heart ...


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Mar 2022)

Dundee harr, when will it clear









That's better now its clear


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Mar 2022)

Tatooine-on-Sea —- A rather astonishing sunrise witnessed over the English Channel this weekend


----------



## RoMeR (28 Mar 2022)

Just outside Newstead in





Nottinghamshire


----------



## Tenkaykev (28 Mar 2022)

Graffiti on Porty beach


----------



## PeteXXX (28 Mar 2022)

The River Nene under Brackmills flyover on today's walk..


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Mar 2022)

Dundee waterfront


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Mar 2022)

Rustles of spring, even if we've lost the sun...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (28 Mar 2022)

From Friday: A bit chilly out, but a fabulous morning to be starting off on a challenge ride:


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2022)

Sunset at Beltany Stone Circle


----------



## All uphill (28 Mar 2022)

tyred said:


> Sunset at Beltany Stone Circle
> View attachment 637560


Good to see you are out again! Hopefully on the bike?


----------



## tyred (28 Mar 2022)

All uphill said:


> Good to see you are out again! Hopefully on the bike?


Yes thanks. I did cycle there but it's only a few miles from home.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Mar 2022)

All uphill said:


> Good to see you are out again! Hopefully on the bike?


+1


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Mar 2022)

Bowling cycle path bridge


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Mar 2022)

My pineapple upside down cake, fresh out of the oven.


----------



## Tim Bennet. (29 Mar 2022)

It's full of huge bumblebees. Hundreds of them in this one tree alone. It was their noise that made me stop and investigate.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Sign at Stuttgart station showing Ukrainian refugees where to get help and information. The horse is the symbol of Stuttgart, if you're wondering.

Currently Ukrainians have free travel on German railways and public transport; the way back to my apartment I was opposite a family with an son in his teens and a little girl going to another town where they have somewhere to live for now. If they'd not been speaking Russian I'd have thought they were German.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 637669
> 
> 
> Sign at Stuttgart station showing Ukrainian refugees where to get help and information. The horse is the symbol of Stuttgart, if you're wondering.
> ...


That is how support and help should work.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> That is how support and help should work.



Indeed. I'm pretty impressed with how the local authorities are responding.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Indeed. I'm pretty impressed with how the local authorities are responding.


Puts me in mind of how in the nineties I was working for a German company and my manager was saying how Russians have a right to medical treatment in Germany as some part of the reparations of WW2. Is this still the case?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Puts me in mind of how in the nineties I was working for a German company and my manager was saying how Russians have a right to medical treatment in Germany as some part of the reparations of WW2. Is this still the case?



I don't know, to be honest. I doubt it's every Russian in Germany; some Russians and Russian Germans, or Russian Jews may be treated as a special case though.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2022)

I think it might have been the generation that went through the war as he used to say he'd see old ladies and men stepping off the plane to get their teeth done.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Mar 2022)

Cycleops said:


> I think it might have been the generation that went through the war as he used to say he'd see old ladies and men stepping off the plane to get their teeth done.



That's about right: Germany did take its reparations and responsibilities fairly seriously after the war, especially to groups targeted by NS.


----------



## tyred (30 Mar 2022)

Tonight's sunset at the stone circle.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Mar 2022)

It's nice when you have a big room to yourself...


----------



## Chislenko (31 Mar 2022)

The sun breaking through the clouds over a tranquil ( thankfully) Bay of Biscay.


----------



## biggs682 (31 Mar 2022)

I was hoping for a cheese and onion sandwich for lunch but decided against it


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Mar 2022)

On the way to the Kilmacolm cafe meet.


----------



## cyberknight (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Mar 2022)

Last light of a sunny but chilly day


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Mar 2022)

Sunset tonight...


----------



## JVRider (1 Apr 2022)

Just wanted to say thanks for all the amazing photos from everyone. The weather locally has been hit and miss, so when it's nice sunny and warm and I'm in shorts and a jersey, I don't want to stop for a picture. Things are finally starting to look springy so hopefully so photo opps and bike rides will mesh together. But today, after an almost 27 degree day C, I wake up look outside and it's snowing AGAIN. As the wife says, "well, it's Thursday. " This madness has to end.


----------



## Chislenko (1 Apr 2022)

Looking down on Bejar. The motorway we will be rejoining after breakfast in the distance.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2022)

And then the sun came up again... the walk back from the shops is quite nice.


----------



## cyberknight (1 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> And then the sun came up again... the walk back from the shops is quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 638108


not jealous , er yes i am thats a great view


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> not jealous , er yes i am thats a great view



If I get away to France on Sunday, my ride back home from the shops there is quite nice too. I'm a bit spoilt, I'll admit.


----------



## chriswoody (1 Apr 2022)

From Summer conditions to Winter in just one week. Taken on the dog walk this morning:


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Apr 2022)

South of the windfarm


----------



## gtmet (2 Apr 2022)

Chessel Pill.






Yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Apr 2022)

Who knows that tress sprout feathers


----------



## Toshiba Boy (2 Apr 2022)

Watchet, on way back from dog walk.


----------



## gtmet (2 Apr 2022)

The 0854.






Sea Mills, not very impressive post-equinox new moon tide.


----------



## Fredo76 (3 Apr 2022)

Church at Black Mesa


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 638245
> Watchet, on way back from dog walk.


I lived in Watchet many moons ago! 19, Swain Street.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Apr 2022)

From my sunrise walk, with daughter & dog, this morning, along the Nene Path.


----------



## Oldhippy (3 Apr 2022)




----------



## kayakerles (3 Apr 2022)

Meant to post these few whacky sightings from my ride Wednesday, but photo loading was not working. Took these on a 17 mile exploratory ride around town to areas i’d never been before. 










A leftover from Valentines Day fun perhaps.






A local penguin sighting.






Penguins have been Silver Spring Maryland's unofficial mascot since 1990 when an artist was commissioned to do a 100 foot long mural under our Metro station.






When the original one from 1990 was finally crumbling with lots of its paint falling off of it, in 2005 it was replaced with a version printed on aluminum panels with weatherproof and graffiti protective coatings and has survived to this day. There’s not even enough room in the underpass to capture the whole thing in one photo. It’s fun to walk or
cycle past it.






I came across the penguin statue in another part of the city that I’d never been to before. It’s great fun to head out on bike to explore with a camera.


----------



## dave r (3 Apr 2022)

Nipped out to the shed this afternoon and spotted this on one of my ferns, I'm not sure what variety it is but its plump and looks like its had a good winter.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Apr 2022)

Somebody obviously unimpressed with the building of yet more apartments!


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Apr 2022)

First outing on good bike, 2+ years since last use. A view of the city from just before the drop into Kilmacolm.


----------



## pjd57 (3 Apr 2022)

Beside the Kelvin, under the Forth and Clyde canal in Maryhill


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Apr 2022)

le shopping today, with a view.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> le shopping today, with a view.
> 
> View attachment 638628



Crikey, Devon's more hilly than I remember.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Apr 2022)

Today's little walk to look back down on my house


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Apr 2022)

Il va pleuvoir... 🌧☔


----------



## Toshiba Boy (7 Apr 2022)

"Looks warm"


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (8 Apr 2022)

Beautiful morning here.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Apr 2022)

Selfie apology, but this one worked out quite nicely, giving a nice feel of the empty but beautiful roads here.


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Apr 2022)

No doubt about my choice for today. Rarely do I get these vultures well, but this one worked.


----------



## tyred (9 Apr 2022)

Found these sand sculpture things on the beach today. Very nice but sadly more than likely washed away by now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Apr 2022)

Our stand at the artist's market today.






We had a fair bit of interest regarding the wooden mudguards (left)






"PerM" is an an-acronym for "Perspektive für Migranten" which is a programme to help migrants integrate and find work in Germany. My colleague on this team is one of the few people I know who has more ideas than me per day; he also has the skill and confidence to make them happen. I happened to say I'd always wanted to make wooden mudguards, the sort of thought which usually has people rolling their eyes, and ten minutes later he'd built a steamer from a few bits of wood, an old saucepan, & some parts from a heating system. That evening the first damp strips of walnut were clamped into a former.

We're selling them at 50€ each if anyone is interested, although postage would be more expensive assuming I can work out how to do it...


----------



## cyberknight (9 Apr 2022)

school trip 1978


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> school trip 1978
> View attachment 639253


That's the most bobble hats I've ever seen together!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's the most bobble hats I've ever seen together!


A bobble makes a good collective noun.


----------



## Chislenko (10 Apr 2022)

Not so much a picture but a screenshot. I was searching a property website and one of the search criteria is very interesting!!!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Apr 2022)

Up at Mrs TB's family on the edge of Reading, so morning dog walk, rather than along the beach, was through an underpass (with some interesting artwork) through to fields beyond.


----------



## cyberknight (10 Apr 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> That's the most bobble hats I've ever seen together!


if i remember it was a way to identify us if we got lost etc , look kid with hat


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

cyberknight said:


> if i remember it was a way to identify us if we got lost etc , look kid with hat



We had to do this in Japan when our lads were small: each one got a bandanna when we went out where there were crowds; otherwise they became just three more dark haired kids, or as my dear wife put it; "they all look the same..."

I remember when we visited the UK, I saw a kindergarten out for a trip, where they identified all the kids with large yellow badges; in the shape of a six pointed star. I assume it's a generational thing as well as culture...


----------



## Spokesmann (10 Apr 2022)

A build Im currently working on - 1939 Sun Vitesse


----------



## PeteXXX (10 Apr 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> A bobble makes a good collective noun.


Maybe a collective noun for ramblers?


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Apr 2022)

On the face of it not that exciting, but in the eight or so years I have been taking photos of the NCN sculptures I have not seen the first one of a thousand until today. Now I have to cycle to Inverness to take a photo of the last one! Hey how, any excuse to get out on the bike.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Apr 2022)

And no, the road doesn't go up that mountain!


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Apr 2022)

Light bike out for Kilmacolm cafe run


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Apr 2022)

The sun was shy today, but said hello briefly this afternoon...


----------



## gtmet (11 Apr 2022)

Saint Arilda's.


----------



## srj10 (12 Apr 2022)

Gourock promenade


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

gtmet said:


> View attachment 639555
> 
> Saint Arildas.


wow those are some nice old trees!


----------



## rockyroller (12 Apr 2022)

got out for a ride after work yesterday. the young men & women from high school? were out practicing their skulling


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Apr 2022)

Pity about the graffiti...


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Apr 2022)

Weather going downhill




Dumbarton castle


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Apr 2022)

Superb sculpture at a friend's farm. Art within art.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Apr 2022)

Some bluebells making an appearance among the daffodils :


----------



## Chislenko (14 Apr 2022)

Easter tradition apparently..


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Apr 2022)

Cafe day round the lanes south of Barrhead. Fast food then Farm food.


----------



## gtmet (14 Apr 2022)

rockyroller said:


> wow those are some nice old trees!


Perhaps it is a tree picture rather than a church picture...


----------



## rualexander (14 Apr 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (15 Apr 2022)

A walk up to a local viewpoint this morning. Takes the breath away in more ways than one, especially as I saw more vultures than people.


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Apr 2022)

North side of the city Mugdock and the water track along the edge of the Campsies


----------



## gtmet (15 Apr 2022)

Sea Mills Reach.


----------



## Ian H (15 Apr 2022)

Magnolia and moon.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Apr 2022)

Sunset beach walk.


----------



## RoMeR (16 Apr 2022)

Bestwood Country Park today.


----------



## Tenkaykev (16 Apr 2022)

Having a sort out of my chest of drawers and found this at the back. Brought back memories of climbing Ditchling Beacon on knackered legs!


----------



## All uphill (16 Apr 2022)

Another by our son using his Artificial Intelligence controlled Rasberry Pi to catch a blackbird eating a seed in the garden.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Apr 2022)

Sunset (different) beach walk.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Apr 2022)

A nice cycle track, especially with the stonking tailwind I had this afternoon...


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Apr 2022)

Well yesterday, bumped into some friends and had a cafe run with then. Another new cafe added, as its in same village as the usual one. 😁


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Apr 2022)

All aboard! West Somerset Railway running again post Covid lockdowns


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Apr 2022)

I went for a walk in the snow today. In shorts & T-shirt.


----------



## Chislenko (17 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I went for a walk in the snow today. In shorts & T-shirt.
> 
> View attachment 640536




Can't help thinking you just keep showing these photos to brag about where you live. Whilst I appreciate Mathew Faille, Pross etc will fawn all over you on BR, Frank Wilson and company are not so easily taken in on here.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Can't help thinking you just keep showing these photos to brag about where you live. Whilst I appreciate Mathew Faille, Pross etc will fawn all over you on BR, Frank Wilson and company are not so easily taken in on here.




Any reason why I shouldn't share nice photos? 🤔 Sorry if you don't like them.


----------



## CharlesF (18 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Any reason why I shouldn't share nice photos? 🤔 Sorry if you don't like them.
> 
> View attachment 640639



I love them, slightly envious that you get to see fabulous places.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

Sign in Freiburg im Breisgau railway station pointing out that although Germany is now a migration destination, historically many Germans emigrated to the US. I think it's a subtle reminder that "immigrants" aren't just people of a different skin colour coming over here and doing the jobs locals don't want, et, c.


----------



## BoldonLad (18 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Any reason why I shouldn't share nice photos? 🤔 Sorry if you don't like them.
> 
> View attachment 640639



I am often envious, but, I do like the photographs, don’t stop


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Apr 2022)

BoldonLad said:


> I am often envious, but, I do like the photographs, don’t stop




Thanks - OK, so I do know I'm lucky with where I get to call home, but I very much enjoy seeing other people's lovely photos too!!


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Apr 2022)

Kilpatrick Hill from Bishopton, pity its not got any little roads. Mtb country.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Apr 2022)

Ha. These three young 'uns passed me somewhat flamboyantly, without saying 'bonjour'... I didn't have any plan to keep up with them, but then they seemed to run out of steam a bit, so I sat on their tail until they turned off. See, if they'd been friendly, I'd have let their youthfulness win 🤣


----------



## PeteXXX (19 Apr 2022)

A couple of photos from this morning’s early morning walk to Sywell Reservoir.


----------



## Ian H (19 Apr 2022)

In case you thought it was merely a heap of scrap metal & rubbish.


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Ha. These three young 'uns passed me somewhat flamboyantly, without saying 'bonjour'... I didn't have any plan to keep up with them, but then they seemed to run out of steam a bit, so I sat on their tail until they turned off. See, if they'd been friendly, I'd have let their youthfulness win 🤣
> 
> View attachment 640874


Did you have a UK top on. 😅


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Did you have a UK top on. 😅



Haha, non! Not this time. I sometimes wear my yellow Exeter Wheelers Jersey to wind up TdF followers, but the pockets are too small to carry two mobiles, a camera, and a filled baguette for lunch, so I was in all-black disguise, probably smelling of garlic from the meal the night before.


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Apr 2022)

One from my pre-departure walk up the valley this morning. Although there are already drought warnings in place, this stream is fed by snow melt from the plateau behind, so will stay healthy for a while yet. It's lovely to behold.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Apr 2022)

A Parisian bike...


----------



## Ripple (21 Apr 2022)

Met this veeeery friendly cat while on a short bike ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2022)

The bluebells are coming out properly now on Lyth Hill:


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Apr 2022)

Last French one for a while... St Sulpice, in Paris. It's a pity they never finished the right hand tower... literally... not that they had to match, but the stone was prepared for carving but was never done. Still a mightily impressive church. And I can see what they mean about 'Paris in the spring'.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Last French one for a while... St Sulpice, in Paris. It's a pity they never finished the right hand tower... literally... not that they had to match, but the stone was prepared for carving but was never done. Still a mightily impressive church. And I can see what they mean about 'Paris in the spring'.
> 
> View attachment 641236



Give them time; Köln Cathedral stood unfinished from 1560 until the 1840's


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Apr 2022)

More bluebells:









The photos really don't do them justice.


----------



## DCLane (22 Apr 2022)

The view from my hotel room in Lanzarote ...


----------



## Sallar55 (22 Apr 2022)

Trying to find tracks that do not have no entry private etc signs


----------



## All uphill (22 Apr 2022)

Two common birds revealed as having beautiful colours through the art of the photograph.


----------



## tyred (22 Apr 2022)

Looking towards Lough Gartan. Sunny but chilly.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 Apr 2022)

A cafe where I can have a café and see the bike. Don't have a cafe lock.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Apr 2022)

A little floral diversion on the cycle home today.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Apr 2022)

Last light at the end of a great weekend


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Apr 2022)

Wisteria hunting... tis the season.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (25 Apr 2022)

Some rather nice benches on yesterday's hike.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Apr 2022)

Even the view from my Business Park based office window can occasionally be lovely.


----------



## All uphill (26 Apr 2022)

At first sight these looked like turned and varnished garden ornaments, but their location at the site of a fallen tree was against that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2022)

All uphill said:


> View attachment 641964
> 
> At first sight these looked like turned and varnished garden ornaments, but their location at the site of a fallen tree was against that.




I dunno, there's a forest near Stuttgart where someone has sculpted hearts in tree stumps all over the place.


----------



## tyred (26 Apr 2022)

River Lennon


----------



## hoopdriver (27 Apr 2022)

Moonrise over the English Channel


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Apr 2022)

The flowers definitely think it's spring...


----------



## Sallar55 (28 Apr 2022)

On the road to Reinosa, the old track, not so new and the new road.


----------



## tyred (28 Apr 2022)

Overlooking Lough Swilly.


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Apr 2022)

The Eastern Picos from porto de fuentes. The BTT/GR route drops 800m to the village on dirt.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Apr 2022)

The roundabout way to work...


----------



## numbnuts (29 Apr 2022)

Got up this morning to find this, foxes I think


----------



## tyred (29 Apr 2022)

Lough Gartan


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Apr 2022)

Minehead this morning, different sort of busker, and the lady could sing


----------



## fossyant (30 Apr 2022)

Pub stop for a quick beer, my disco slippers are on the floor as my feet were killing me. Out with @dan_bo in his neck of the 'rather nice' woods. Mine is the small bike.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Apr 2022)

I'll be cycling back for the concert tonight, two trumpets, dress suit and shoes all on my back...


----------



## dan_bo (30 Apr 2022)

fossyant said:


> Pub stop for a quick beer, my disco slippers are on the floor as my feet were killing me. Out with @dan_bo in his neck of the 'rather nice' woods. Mine is the small bike.
> 
> View attachment 642462



Footage from the same ride


----------



## Sallar55 (30 Apr 2022)

Up through the gorge, a couple near the top looking down and up.


----------



## Willd (30 Apr 2022)

Flecknoe


----------



## rualexander (30 Apr 2022)

Track from Dunoon to Loch Striven


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 May 2022)

A bag of Shellac...


----------



## Sallar55 (1 May 2022)

Puerto Piedrasluengas


----------



## tyred (1 May 2022)

I enjoyed my day at the steam rally.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (1 May 2022)

Some local graffiti art, Hulls waterfront is full of some incredible culture, need to ride around there more often.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 May 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I'll be cycling back for the concert tonight, two trumpets, dress suit and shoes all on my back...
> 
> View attachment 642472




Bad form on two fronts: quoting my own post, and a selfie... but the evidence... the dress suit & shoes are in the rucksack


----------



## briantrumpet (2 May 2022)

I omitted to prop my bike in front of Hittisleigh Church today to take a photo, so you'll just have to make do with some pretty flowers in front of it instead!


----------



## Oldhippy (2 May 2022)

I took so many photos today but this is my favourite. Hawkinge Battle of Britain museum where the staff kindly escorted me round so I could take this shot.


----------



## tyred (2 May 2022)

Glenveagh.


----------



## Sallar55 (2 May 2022)

GR1 time for a little adventure


----------



## dan_bo (2 May 2022)

Bispham


----------



## Sallar55 (3 May 2022)

Back on the GR1


----------



## newts (3 May 2022)

Work trip took me over the border today.
I remember failing miserably on this climb back in 2018.


----------



## Tenkaykev (3 May 2022)

Post walk pint of Moonlight from Hattie Brown's Brewery in Swanage. I noticed someone has added a set of Rosary beads to the bike that's suspended from the ceiling...


----------



## briantrumpet (3 May 2022)

Twas a calm Exe this morning...


----------



## PeteXXX (4 May 2022)




----------



## Ian H (4 May 2022)

Kind of blue


----------



## Sallar55 (4 May 2022)

To the west then east, weather gods are still smiling on us


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 643070



Not of the dark side is he.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 May 2022)

Seen at the bike shop I visited today:








"Not Drinking Water"


----------



## briantrumpet (4 May 2022)

Taking a diversion on the ride home from work...


----------



## Sallar55 (6 May 2022)

Cycled up to the cable car, you can book a bike on but its going to be busy. Yesterday's as I have run out of data have WiFi now.


----------



## Sallar55 (6 May 2022)

Today in Potes, 




view across town at start of the Puerto de San Glorio climb


----------



## Sallar55 (7 May 2022)

View from Puerto de Pandetrave


----------



## Oldhippy (7 May 2022)

WWII gun emplacement on the top of the cliffs near Dover.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 May 2022)

Last train of the weekend.


----------



## tyred (8 May 2022)

I visited one of my favourite beaches today and am pleased at successfully negotiating all 184 steps from the car park on the cliff top for the first time since before my accident.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 May 2022)

Dartmouth today:


----------



## briantrumpet (9 May 2022)

Not-a-selfie selfie. I thought I saw it drive by...


----------



## steveindenmark (9 May 2022)

Dubia to New York. Taken while out cycling.


----------



## dave r (9 May 2022)

Lupins and Alliums in flower in our back garden.


----------



## newts (9 May 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (9 May 2022)

Dropping off the Puerto de San Isidro at viewpoint third of way down another 600 m to drop 
.


----------



## Gwylan (9 May 2022)

Well, it's the way you read them. Read carefully 

Currently cycling to places I have sailed past.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 May 2022)

Dunster beach, this evening, looking away from the sea.


----------



## Sallar55 (10 May 2022)

Today's elevation graph, hard work but worth it for the views


----------



## briantrumpet (10 May 2022)

Aha, a sunset at last. Not vintage, but passable.


----------



## tyred (10 May 2022)

Double rainbow at Kinnegar Bay


----------



## The Crofted Crest (10 May 2022)

Well, them note pads sure ain't going nowhere.

Book shop at The Hague central station.


----------



## steveindenmark (11 May 2022)

Checking out stage 3 of this years Tour De France. 10 minutes from home. 🙂


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2022)

The Crofted Crest said:


> View attachment 644167
> 
> 
> Well, them note pads sure ain't going nowhere.
> ...



A stationary pedlar.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> A stationary pedlar.



Isn't that one of these:


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't that one of these:




That would be a stationary pedaller.

I'd really like to have a business selling office equipment from a cargo bike, then I could call the business The Stationary Stationery Pedlar Pedaller.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (11 May 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> That would be a stationary pedaller.
> 
> I'd really like to have a business selling office equipment from a cargo bike, then I could call the business The Stationary Stationery Pedlar Pedaller.



So the French guy who used to cycle up our hill in the 60's and 70's flogging his onions draped around his neck, was indeed, a pedlar pedaller.

....and if he'd have brought along some lovely Lyotard Rat Traps to sell too, he would have been a pedal pedlar pedaller  ...and he'd have known his onions.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 May 2022)

Back to more serious matters. Wisteria.


----------



## Sallar55 (12 May 2022)

The top Puerto de Pontons


----------



## Spartak (12 May 2022)

Windy ride out to Severn Beach today...


----------



## Ian H (12 May 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (13 May 2022)

I got the sewing machine out and ran myself up an apron for my TDF BBQ. Dont panic




. I do have my shorts on. 😊


----------



## tyred (13 May 2022)

Lough Akibbon.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 May 2022)

Killerton today. Everything really is looking proper green (or yellow, in the case of the buttercups)...


----------



## Sallar55 (13 May 2022)

Woody Allan in Ovieda


----------



## Sallar55 (13 May 2022)

Some more street art


----------



## newts (13 May 2022)

It's that blooming Wisteria again.


----------



## Zipp2001 (14 May 2022)

Time to re-organize the bike cave because we have a new addition.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 May 2022)

Not actually my pictures but my sister in laws. But I like it. My brother and sister in law left Denmark yesterday to support GB in the ice hockey being played in Finland. They came across an international street market in Finland and got this photo. Tomorrow they get a train to Sweden and change into Denmark shirts to watch Denmark play ice hockey.


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

From a ride I did 2 years ago, ,the descent into Wellesbourne from the fosse way.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 May 2022)

dave r said:


> From a ride I did 2 years ago, ,the descent into Wellesbourne from the fosse way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 644604



Blimey Dave, ridden down there a few times (being a Coventry boy who then lived in Southam from 1991 to 2006 (when I moved down here).


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 May 2022)

Don't you just love this time of year


----------



## Oldhippy (14 May 2022)




----------



## pawl (14 May 2022)

dave r said:


> From a ride I did 2 years ago, ,the descent into Wellesbourne from the fosse way.
> 
> 
> View attachment 644604




If I had to pick a favourite local road it would be the Old Fosse Way
I usually join it at High Cross


----------



## dave r (14 May 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Blimey Dave, ridden down there a few times (being a Coventry boy who then lived in Southam from 1991 to 2006 (when I moved down here).



Its a nice descent, almost as good as the one into Lighthorn, fun on the fixed.😀


----------



## Sallar55 (14 May 2022)

One of the joys of cyclotouring, fully automatic machines.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 May 2022)

A dangerously close pass today.


----------



## Ripple (14 May 2022)

There's a jungle of thistles right next to our booth at work. But they can be beautiful.


----------



## Gwylan (14 May 2022)

Toughing it out in the West of Ireland. Total dump, no one needs to come here, nothing to see.
Box Hill much more fun. 
Guinness not really that great, stick to Heiniken.


----------



## gtmet (15 May 2022)

Yesterday's picture of the day is, of course, this elegant square of roofing felt in Charfield Meadow nature reserve.





Commonly used for adder surveys, but as usual, gingerly lifting it revealed slow worms.


Nevertheless, I paid more attention to the ground as I walked back through the reserve.


----------



## tyred (15 May 2022)

Looking towards Barnesmore Gap in the Bluestack mountains. This is actually a bridge over a former narrow gauge railway which ran through the bog and alongside the road through the mountain pass. The local council are having a feasibility study on turning the disused railway into a cyclepath and it would be a very picturesque one. Given the efficiency of the council I'm sure they will have completed their study by about 2098.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 May 2022)

tyred said:


> This is actually a bridge over a former narrow gauge railway which ran through the bog and alongside the road through the mountain pass.



Which railway was that?


----------



## tyred (15 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Which railway was that?



The former CDR-JC line from Strabane to Killybegs.

This is the interesting section between Ballybofey and Donegal Town.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 May 2022)

Lovely morning for a commute.


----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

Heading up a hill, yesterday morning, just as day was breaking..


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2022)

I've been meaning to take a photo of this Ashburton pub for ages... it's been serving beer for 892 years! It was built to cater for the men who built the church over the road.


----------



## dave r (16 May 2022)

Earlswood Lake, picture taken on a ride I did 3 years ago.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> I've been meaning to take a photo of this Ashburton pub for ages... it's been serving beer for 892 years! It was built to cater for the men who built the church over the road.
> 
> View attachment 644928



Not a Methodist church, then.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 May 2022)

Very still sea this evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (16 May 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (16 May 2022)

A trough in Llangollen.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (17 May 2022)

Taken on today's hike in Little Haywood down to Cannock Chase, lots of mtbs about making me envious . Gorgeous walk and part of the country, enjoying driving through all the countryside.


----------



## Sallar55 (17 May 2022)

Vuelta climb statue 15th etape 2015 and the profile


----------



## Gwylan (17 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Vuelta climb statue 15th etape 2015 and the profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sallar55 said:


> Vuelta climb statue 15th etape 2015 and the profile
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, this not I my league. It looks hot and steep. 20 years in Belgium and The Netherlands sort of cure me of that. But I do miss cobbles


----------



## PeteXXX (18 May 2022)

It's been a bit busy up there this morning..


----------



## Sallar55 (18 May 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Sorry, this not I my league. It looks hot and steep. 20 years in Belgium and The Netherlands sort of cure me of that. But I do miss cobbles


Gwylan have talked to quite a few Dutch cyclotourists in the hills, always ask how they managed to train for climbing with luggage. As usual the answer was, we have a special mountain and it's called the wind. 😁


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (18 May 2022)

Another one from this week's holiday.
Walk down from our shepherd's hut to Blithfield Reservoir


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 May 2022)

A boat shed from a walk on the weekend to Paglesham East End.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2022)

One of my colleagues was updating a display so I suggested it really needed a retro bicycle from my store. She was working on the final display when I left; I'll see what she's designed tomorrow.

I'm trying to get other staff used to the idea that Bikes Look Nice and that they can be integrated into displays in the shop. This isn't ridable because we didn't have time, but I'll change that as soon as I can.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 May 2022)

Woolacombe beach this afternoon, 5 minutes earlier it had been lovely and sunny


----------



## HarryTheDog (18 May 2022)

Another picture from my walk on the weekend, again at Paglesham East end, a big old boat where the wood has rotted away only leaving the steel super structure


----------



## Sallar55 (18 May 2022)

The Puerto before the descent to Reinosa


----------



## Gwylan (18 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Gwylan have talked to quite a few Dutch cyclotourists in the hills, always ask how they managed to train for climbing with luggage. As usual the answer was, we have a special mountain and it's called the wind. 😁



True and with memorable exceptions it will be on your nose.


----------



## rualexander (18 May 2022)




----------



## Ian H (19 May 2022)

A misty ride home from the pub.


----------



## biggs682 (19 May 2022)




----------



## srj10 (19 May 2022)




----------



## Ian H (19 May 2022)

It's lunchtime


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 May 2022)

Nice little half an hour haul


----------



## Sharky (19 May 2022)

Think the chain is a bit slack?


----------



## Sallar55 (19 May 2022)

The roman remains on the hill overlooking Reinosa


----------



## briantrumpet (20 May 2022)

Hoping for better later...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 May 2022)




----------



## Gillstay (20 May 2022)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 645286



Please don't do this as the blue bells bleed where the leaves are crushed and die out. Sorry to be a bore.


----------



## rualexander (20 May 2022)

Gillstay said:


> Please don't do this as the blue bells bleed where the leaves are crushed and die out. Sorry to be a bore.



There's millions of them, a few bruised bluebells won't be an issue.


----------



## rualexander (20 May 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (20 May 2022)

It did get better later.


----------



## derrick (20 May 2022)

Having a beer in our local, and saw this.


----------



## tyred (20 May 2022)

Portsalon.


----------



## srj10 (21 May 2022)

British Bagpipe Championship


----------



## RoMeR (21 May 2022)

Hucknall Market, Nottingham today, a great Pashley from our local Hovis bakery


----------



## Sallar55 (21 May 2022)

The old road


----------



## Willd (21 May 2022)

Not quite the A45 





For some reason my average speed was a bit low today


----------



## Gwylan (21 May 2022)

Total chaos in Athlone today. 

But the pubs are open and the Guinness is good. 

Bivyied at some Lough. The whole of this bit of Ireland seems to be partying


----------



## CharlesF (21 May 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Total chaos in Athlone today.
> 
> But the pubs are open and the Guinness is good.
> 
> Bivyied at some Lough. The whole of this bit of Ireland seems to be partying


We need a picture


----------



## rockyroller (21 May 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (21 May 2022)

Another day, another church, another concert... this time, Buckfast Abbey... and no Buckfast Tonic Wine was consumed!


----------



## Zipp2001 (21 May 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2022)

Walked a couple of miles to the bus stop with the service to Swanage. Noticed the button for solar illumination, something I’d not seen before. ( I had a mental image of pressing the button and the sun suddenly appearing in the sky ☀️😎)


----------



## newts (22 May 2022)

Some days the view is just fantastic.


----------



## rockyroller (22 May 2022)

Zipp2001 said:


> View attachment 645713



hehe old & new, eh? got a bike rack for that buggy?


----------



## rockyroller (22 May 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Walked a couple of miles to the bus stop with the service to Swanage. Noticed the button for solar illumination, something I’d not seen before. ( I had a mental image of pressing the button and the sun suddenly appearing in the sky ☀️😎)


haha that's great. one of our local beaches, on April Fools' Day set up a phony control panel where ppl could change the waves


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (22 May 2022)

Manvers lake today for a steady one


----------



## Ian H (22 May 2022)

Stairway to Heaven.


----------



## Gwylan (22 May 2022)

CharlesF said:


> We need a picture



Sorry I'm a bit, no, very low tech. And lazy.
Will try harder.
It's very nice there, honest. Actual cycle paths. Bit of an innovation for most of UK.


----------



## Gwylan (22 May 2022)

Ian H said:


> Stairway to Heaven.
> View attachment 645790



Well if it was paradise, you could send a sign you were coming ..


----------



## CharlesF (23 May 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Sorry I'm a bit, no, very low tech. And lazy.
> Will try harder.
> It's very nice there, honest. Actual cycle paths. Bit of an innovation for most of UK.



But, this is a picture thread……


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (23 May 2022)

I climbed Asterton Bank yesterday.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 May 2022)

No col sign, here is a view edit forgot to hit the post button


----------



## Sallar55 (23 May 2022)

This is why I love Spain, clean rivers. The Rio Oria runs in a valley full of large industrial factories, fish everywhere.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2022)

Before the rain... Woodbury Common:


----------



## briantrumpet (23 May 2022)

Oops. Might have been premature with my POTD. This happened later.


----------



## Ripple (24 May 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (24 May 2022)

Onto the EV 1 and into Navarra


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 May 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (25 May 2022)

Donation at the shop that will appeal to @Speicher:


----------



## briantrumpet (25 May 2022)

From yesterday, but definitely qualifies...


----------



## guitarpete247 (25 May 2022)

Not today but last week. The rust pattern looks like either a spaniel or Jesus.


----------



## Oldhippy (25 May 2022)

Put a few candles under that and you've got a tourist attraction right there!


----------



## Threevok (25 May 2022)

guitarpete247 said:


> Not today but last week. The rust pattern looks like either a spaniel or Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 646167



Spirit in the Sky ?


----------



## Tenkaykev (25 May 2022)

guitarpete247 said:


> Not today but last week. The rust pattern looks like either a spaniel or Jesus.
> 
> View attachment 646167



Looks like an out of focus Jesus / Mona Lisa. A bit of creative scotchbrite pad use and the tabloids would be all over it 😁


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 May 2022)

Lovely evening for walking the dog


----------



## Sallar55 (25 May 2022)

Though I was back in Scotland 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 for a moment, 




another Samye ling


----------



## Willd (25 May 2022)

Naseby Reservoir


----------



## avsd (25 May 2022)

Tor Head, North Antrim on Monday 23rd May-22


----------



## Sallar55 (26 May 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (26 May 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> View attachment 646337
> 
> 
> View attachment 646338



By coincidence, also today:






Your entry point looks a lot nicer though...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 May 2022)




----------



## tyred (26 May 2022)

There's a lot of roadworks around my way recently so just inspecting the handiwork now that this piece of road has re-opened . So they've taken away a hawthorn hedge (bad in a way), widened the road and put in a footpath (good, as this links a housing estate with town and it was dangerous for pedestrians due to idiot drivers) but why didn't they move the telegraph pole whilst they were at it?  How long before someone crashes into it!


----------



## briantrumpet (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a lot of roadworks around my way recently so just inspecting the handiwork now that this piece of road has re-opened . So they've taken away a hawthorn hedge (bad in a way), widened the road and put in a footpath (good, as this links a housing estate with town and it was dangerous for pedestrians due to idiot drivers) but why didn't they move the telegraph pole whilst they were at it?  How long before someone crashes into it!
> 
> View attachment 646396



Maybe they wanted to give motorists a taste of what cyclists have to put up with on cycle paths...


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 May 2022)

tyred said:


> There's a lot of roadworks around my way recently so just inspecting the handiwork now that this piece of road has re-opened . So they've taken away a hawthorn hedge (bad in a way), widened the road and put in a footpath (good, as this links a housing estate with town and it was dangerous for pedestrians due to idiot drivers) but why didn't they move the telegraph pole whilst they were at it?  How long before someone crashes into it!
> 
> View attachment 646396



It is a good deterrent to pavement driving while saving the cost of moving the pole, and if a car hits the pole the electric company have to deal with it, so a win-win for the council.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 May 2022)

Heading north away from the Pyrenees


----------



## tyred (27 May 2022)

Over-looking Lough Akibbon with a 1400 year old cross for company.


----------



## itboffin (27 May 2022)




----------



## newts (27 May 2022)

I've been back to the canal at sundown.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (28 May 2022)

Another "hectic" Saturday morning in the steaming metropolis that is Porlock, West Somerst


----------



## Sallar55 (28 May 2022)




----------



## gtmet (28 May 2022)

Golden Bloomed Grey Longhorn Beetle Agapanthia villosoviridescens







Knole Hill.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 May 2022)

Riders were invited to ride stage 3 of the TDF from Vejle to Sonderborg today. They have been coming past the garden for about 4 hours. We have been out in the garden cheering them on. Its a lovely day in Denmark today.


----------



## Sallar55 (29 May 2022)

This one is for I like Skol, the bull in Dax.


----------



## briantrumpet (29 May 2022)

On my hols again...


----------



## cycling_eejit (29 May 2022)




----------



## Willd (29 May 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 May 2022)

Forgive two photos for today. Long round trip up to Edgbaston to see the Bears win their 3rd consecutive T20 game (You Bears!), and just managed to get back to West Zummerzet to catch the sunset from home, great day!


----------



## Sallar55 (30 May 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 May 2022)

We went for a walk with a view today - that's the road up to Col de Rousset down there... one of the best bike ascents/descents you can imagine:


----------



## rockyroller (31 May 2022)




----------



## rockyroller (1 Jun 2022)

don't ask, I don't know


----------



## Threevok (1 Jun 2022)

Are they sure ?


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Jun 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (1 Jun 2022)

Lovely start to the Jubilee loooong weekend


----------



## tyred (1 Jun 2022)

Rock Hill House, dating back to the 17th century with a complete re-model and extension in 1832, the house and estate were taken into the hands of the State in the 1930s and used by the army until 2009, lay derelict for a while and then sold by the government and opened as a posh hotel by the new owners in about 2019 after much refurbishment. 









I must try and have a walk around the very impressive looking gardens some time if a non-resident is allowed such a liberty.


----------



## craigwend (2 Jun 2022)




----------



## gavgav (2 Jun 2022)

I went to see Liam Gallagher in concert at Man City FC last night, fabulous evening.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (2 Jun 2022)

Good growing weather


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Jun 2022)

View attachment 647370


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Jun 2022)

Charging stations on the Euro Velo 3, phone or E bike what next.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Jun 2022)

Caught the Poetry bus to the pub.


----------



## HarryTheDog (2 Jun 2022)

From a Walk around Wallasea island in Essex today ( 10.42 miles) . Part of a derelict floating pontoon


----------



## biggs682 (3 Jun 2022)

A relaxing sit by the fishing lakes at Castle Ashby


----------



## Sallar55 (3 Jun 2022)

Gaining some height for the views


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jun 2022)

Summer returned to Denmark today 😀 I got out for a 50km ride on the way home from work.


----------



## potsy (3 Jun 2022)

Little evening walk with my two special ladies..


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2022)

New bird hide at Upton Country park


----------



## gtmet (4 Jun 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 647211
> Lovely start to the Jubilee loooong weekend


Not so lovely continuation, beginning to resemble the last long, wet, wet, wet, Jubilee weekend.


----------



## Tenkaykev (4 Jun 2022)

Walking back from parkrun this morning


----------



## RoMeR (4 Jun 2022)

A few pics from yesterday's bimble around Papplewick, Nottingham


----------



## Sallar55 (4 Jun 2022)

A day of few views


----------



## Grant Fondo (4 Jun 2022)

My cheeky glass of wine spot taken yesterday (wish i was still there!) ... around 20 miles inland of Brindisi, Italy.


----------



## rualexander (4 Jun 2022)




----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Jun 2022)

Beach barbecue in Budleigh Salterton.






Meanwhile, on the high street…


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2022)

Painting lots of silly 28mm figures as a bit of pure escapism on a rainy day...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Jun 2022)

gtmet said:


> Not so lovely continuation, beginning to resemble the last long, wet, wet, wet, Jubilee weekend.
> 
> View attachment 647576


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Jun 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (5 Jun 2022)

Summer really is here in Denmark. Its warm, the roses are starting to bloom and the BBQ is on 🙂


----------



## tyred (5 Jun 2022)

Gweedore


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Jun 2022)

Ridge Of The Day: Crête du Puy at Lesches-en-Diois


----------



## tyred (6 Jun 2022)

Cruit Island


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Jun 2022)

A last glance back at home no.2 before leaving for Devon this morning. Seems I have to actually, you know, work tomorrow.


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2022)




----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2022)

Spotted this tree guarding a wooded copse…


----------



## gtmet (7 Jun 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 647715


Yesterday's picture of the day, about eleven in the morning, Thornbury Vale from Stock Hill.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Spotted this tree guarding a wooded copse…
> 
> View attachment 648021




Isn't it just doing some press-ups?


----------



## Tenkaykev (7 Jun 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Isn't it just doing some press-ups?



Or the Plank 🤔😉


----------



## dave r (8 Jun 2022)

Tenkaykev said:


> Or the Plank 🤔😉



Half or full?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jun 2022)

Tidying up at work...


----------



## Tenkaykev (8 Jun 2022)

This evenings walk in Poole Park.


----------



## Spartak (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jun 2022)

This one of a friend worked out quite well, I think:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jun 2022)

A visit to the Tank museum


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jun 2022)

I've been to the coast with @gavgav for a few days. Very mixed weather but Tuesday was great for a ride along the Mawddach Trail then up to Cregennan Lakes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> A visit to the Tank museum
> 
> View attachment 648211



I saw one of those a couple of weeks ago, also in a French museum, but this one was for the Maginot line, which was a bit strange...


----------



## steveindenmark (9 Jun 2022)

I got home just in time


----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jun 2022)

I wanted a picture of this beside the bike but it was inside today


Andy in Germany said:


> I saw one of those a couple of weeks ago, also in a French museum, but this one was for the Maginot line, which was a bit strange...


----------



## lazybloke (9 Jun 2022)

Bird table acrobatics


----------



## PeteXXX (9 Jun 2022)

The footpath down from Froggatt Edge to the village... It's a bit lumpy


----------



## steveindenmark (10 Jun 2022)

Local area getting ready for TDF


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Jun 2022)

Nearing the end, first sign for Caen.


----------



## gtmet (10 Jun 2022)

Not only are there people who have not grasped that walking wastes energy compared to cycling, but they make it worse.





Strawberry Line.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (11 Jun 2022)

Beach all to ourselves this morning, dog was chuffed


----------



## craigwend (11 Jun 2022)

Waiting for the others to arrive...


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Jun 2022)

I'm lucky to have Budleigh Salterton on the doorstep for an evening ride...


----------



## gtmet (12 Jun 2022)

Buttercup time in the Levels.





Yesterday.


----------



## PeteXXX (12 Jun 2022)

Lots of dead gnomes.. A massacre.... 😔


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jun 2022)

Captain Hastings getting used to his surroundings.


----------



## Willd (12 Jun 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jun 2022)

Waiting for the train to Karlsruhe:


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Jun 2022)

A view at last 




after cycling in the lowlands


----------



## tyred (12 Jun 2022)

Overlooking the River Foyle


----------



## Profpointy (13 Jun 2022)

This quiet Wiltshire village seem to be having a more wild party than most for for the jubilee. A bit inappropriate I'd have thought.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jun 2022)

Close up of Stuttgart Fernsehturm.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Jun 2022)

Short coastal path ride / dog walk up from home, what a beautiful evening


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Jun 2022)

Captain Hasting being introduced to stage 3 of the Tour de France. 🙂


----------



## Thorn Sherpa (14 Jun 2022)

No pictures when we were out as I had a passenger! Only a short run down the Pennine trail today 2 year old loved it!


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jun 2022)

I just got this from Tinybug. Father's day in Germany is a bit earlier than the UK, and they made the "Fathers Day" ladybird card as a craft project at School.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Jun 2022)

Five minutes (by bike) from Exeter city centre.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Jun 2022)

The tour ends here, ferry at Ouistreham


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Jun 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (15 Jun 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (15 Jun 2022)

Looking south


----------



## HarryTheDog (15 Jun 2022)

4 pictures from my walk on the weekend Little Wakering to Great Wakering. I am no bird watcher but could not resist snapping these birds. Also a favourite subject of mine a old wreck. Also a picture of Essex salt marsh going on forever





















for good measure


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Jun 2022)

Single track ride.....


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Jun 2022)

I'll have you know I didn't 'injure' the bridge in any way, just in case this law has never been rescinded. I don't want to be sent to Australia, thanks.


----------



## craigwend (16 Jun 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (16 Jun 2022)

Almost like I'm back in France again... but this was Exeter


----------



## gtmet (18 Jun 2022)

June in the marshlands.






Claverham Drove, yesterday.


----------



## biggs682 (18 Jun 2022)

You have to love nature


----------



## Badger_Boom (18 Jun 2022)

These were outside the cafe where we stopped for lunch.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2022)

No photos today, so you can have a lucky one from last night. I don't think it would have been so well aligned after the beers we had on the way back. Well, it was distinctly warm, so we were thirsty...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Jun 2022)

Rain finally lifted just in time for a "moody" sunset.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jun 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 649489
> Rain finally lifted just in time for a "moody" sunset.



It cleared too late in Topsham


----------



## Willd (19 Jun 2022)

A pub, folly and random stone head


----------



## tyred (19 Jun 2022)

The Waverly at Ardrishaig. 





And a few more from on board.


----------



## craigwend (20 Jun 2022)

Moon Spot


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> The Waverly at Ardrishaig.
> 
> View attachment 649591
> 
> ...



MrsPete, before she became MrsPete, and I sailed on the Waverly from Margate to Southend about 33/34 years ago to watch the airshow.. Brilliant experience


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Jun 2022)

What's on the whirlygig today! 
The dogs collection of grubby chewed up toys that were badly in need of a wash


----------



## tyred (20 Jun 2022)

Leaving Largs this morning. About ten miles later my rear tyre gave up its earthly struggle (RIP). 





Such an amazing day too for a ride along the coast.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2022)

I was late leaving work today, which is why I was here when Beautiful Wife and Tinybug called for the evening, and not in my apartment...


----------



## briantrumpet (20 Jun 2022)

I'm on graduations duty for *four* weeks before my summer hols, but it makes it even more fun when the weather's like today's, and Exeter University's campus is looking pretty.


----------



## steveindenmark (20 Jun 2022)

You buy an electric gravel bike and then the council do this to the road surface for the entire 18km to work. Damm that Tour de France 😁


----------



## rualexander (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## tyred (21 Jun 2022)

Looking at the Brig O' Doon from the top of the Burns monument.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jun 2022)

An evening meander back from work.


----------



## Vertego (22 Jun 2022)

Completely overlooked this thread due to being off bike (almost) under instructions from surgeon!

So, here's one from early June while out on a walk beside the river Stour near Poole.


----------



## craigwend (22 Jun 2022)

Navigating & emerging from the the 'road less travelled'...


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jun 2022)

A bonus day off work & weather like this - what's not to like


----------



## rualexander (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## Vertego (23 Jun 2022)

Another from the same day


----------



## steveindenmark (23 Jun 2022)

That was worth the ride.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 Jun 2022)

Kilmacolm cafe was mobbed, did everyone decide to have the day off. Back home via the golf road.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jun 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> View attachment 650175
> 
> Kilmacolm cafe was mobbed, did everyone decide to have the day off. Back home via the golf road.



They Heard you were coming, obviously.


----------



## tyred (23 Jun 2022)

The view of Loch Ryan from the top of St. John's Castle in Stranraer. I banged my head on the lintel going in. The curator or whatever she's called told me everyone does that as St. John must have been a shortarse!


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Jun 2022)

*Jannie thinks this new Moustache ebike is going to my head. 😁





*


----------



## Shadow (24 Jun 2022)

Head Gardener says "The best show since planting"





"First flower"


----------



## tyred (24 Jun 2022)

I really like the Agnew Park in Stranraer. They've done a great job on it.


----------



## rualexander (24 Jun 2022)

tyred said:


> I really like the Agnew Park in Stranraer. They've done a great job on it.
> 
> View attachment 650383



Nice cabbage trees.


----------



## rualexander (24 Jun 2022)

Sorn, Ayrshire


----------



## steveindenmark (25 Jun 2022)

Ive been busy with the sewing machine, sticky backed plastic and material this week. Making flags and banners for next Sundays TDF BBQ on the terrace.


----------



## tyred (25 Jun 2022)

There was such a crowd at Larne Harbour Station today that I thought I would never get a seat on the train.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jun 2022)

Perranporth, 7.30am dog walk.


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Jun 2022)

My morning panorama from the house - pretty much the pattern of the day... sunshine and showers.


----------



## gtmet (25 Jun 2022)

Plaisters Green,skyline: Nempnett.


----------



## sebinho (26 Jun 2022)




----------



## Badger_Boom (26 Jun 2022)

Yesterday‘s picture: a sculptural concrete wall by Fed Millett at York University. One of a number or pieces by the same artist, many of which are incorporated into buildings that form part of the original 1960s campus.


----------



## nickb (26 Jun 2022)

Roath Park Lake in Cardiff this morning (June 26)


----------



## biggs682 (26 Jun 2022)

A food volcano as our granddaughter calls it.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (26 Jun 2022)

Evening walk from our accommodation to listen to the great Mr Paul Weller .....


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2022)

Summed up this morning's weather, and the speed at which I felt like moving:


----------



## Vertego (26 Jun 2022)

Brian, I keep meaning to ask, what camera are you using? Your close up images are always good & full of detail.


----------



## Gillstay (26 Jun 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Summed up this morning's weather, and the speed at which I felt like moving:
> 
> View attachment 650657



Great image and topic.


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jun 2022)

Vertego said:


> Brian, I keep meaning to ask, what camera are you using? Your close up images are always good & full of detail.



A Sony HX-60. I just use a few auto settings, and let the camera do the rest. A good bit of kit for under £250, and it fits in a jersey pocket.


----------



## Grant Fondo (27 Jun 2022)

Chester Shot Tower taken on this lovely evening. Built in 1799 it's the oldest one in the world.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jun 2022)

No bike photos today, so it'll have to be a flower on Exeter University campus.


----------



## gtmet (27 Jun 2022)

Pensford Viaduct.


----------



## Chislenko (28 Jun 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (28 Jun 2022)

I have started making banners for the weekend. 🙂


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jun 2022)

A Falcon and a swan...


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Jun 2022)

These banners keep popping up in my area. I cannot help but think the Danish farmers should have consulted an Englishman before making them 😁


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jun 2022)

Evening walk yesterday, got to love Nature.


----------



## Grant Fondo (30 Jun 2022)

A wee stroll around Conwy before dinner ...


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jun 2022)

Captain's log...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Jun 2022)

Great sunset for our last evening down at Perranporth. Got to love the Cornish Atlantic Coast. Back to our West Zummerzet Coast tomorrow, will be down here again shortly.


----------



## Gwylan (1 Jul 2022)

Stuck in the garage. Other duties call. Well that's what HID says


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (1 Jul 2022)

We seem to be hosting a visitation of giraffes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Jul 2022)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> We seem to be hosting a visitation of giraffes.
> View attachment 651100



I see they have integrated well into the community and are wearing traditional local garb.


----------



## tyred (1 Jul 2022)

The beach was very crowded with sunbathers today. Very difficult to find a spot.


----------



## rualexander (1 Jul 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (1 Jul 2022)

A bottle cage being put to good use... a St Emilion from a grateful pupil


----------



## Gwylan (2 Jul 2022)

nickb said:


> Roath Park Lake in Cardiff this morning (June 26)
> 
> View attachment 650579



My grandmother lived across the road fro the lake. At the far end from the Scott Memorial.


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2022)

The house is decorated.


----------



## Chislenko (2 Jul 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> The house is decorated.
> 
> View attachment 651198



Is it going past your house?


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Jul 2022)

I cannot get out of my property between 11am and 5pm. The road is the TDF course 

The BbQ and 




Guiness is all ready 😊


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jul 2022)

After a silly-busy week, a bit of repose...


----------



## Vertego (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Willd (3 Jul 2022)

Road to nowhere


----------



## Vertego (3 Jul 2022)




----------



## Grant Fondo (3 Jul 2022)

Nice little festival in Frodsham yesterday.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (3 Jul 2022)

Update to follow in the touring section.....


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Jul 2022)

Triban is in a different LBS as the last one could no longer be trusted. (They took on a lot of new staff and the quality of work went down the drain)

This is what the new shop found... Snapped axel and what I'm guessing is scored bushing. To think that ive been going to the old LBS to service my bike for years and they were doing half the job all along


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2022)

Sorting spokes today...


----------



## Gwylan (6 Jul 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Captain's log...
> 
> View attachment 651043



THe boat attached to yellow buoy in line with the handlebqrs - is a Westerly Seahawk, the boat off to the left of the bike is also a Westerly. 
I have several anoraks, but bike recognition is not one of them.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Jul 2022)

Nice day today


----------



## All uphill (7 Jul 2022)

Summertime and the living is easy.


----------



## steveindenmark (7 Jul 2022)

Is there a problem uploading photos. I cannot do it anymore.


----------



## Chislenko (7 Jul 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Is there a problem uploading photos. I cannot do it anymore.



I had the same problem using the normal Attach files button, had to go to the top bar and click on the three vertical dots on the right to get it to work again.


----------



## dave r (7 Jul 2022)

My Spider Plant is in flower.




My Dianthus going well.


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I had the same problem using the normal Attach files button, had to go to the top bar and click on the three vertical dots on the right to get it to work again.



Sometimes I have to do that too and other times it works using attach button. No idea why.


----------



## tyred (7 Jul 2022)

Giant's Causeway


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Jul 2022)

Lunchtime walk.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Jul 2022)

Back to beautiful Budleigh, for a pasty


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jul 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I had the same problem using the normal Attach files button, had to go to the top bar and click on the three vertical dots on the right to get it to work again.



What did you select after opening the 3 Dots?


----------



## Gwylan (8 Jul 2022)

Scotchlovingcylist said:


> Update to follow in the touring section.....



Can you share your kit list? As an encouragement and a starting point. 
My history has been light weight trekking, alpinism. Don't think I'll need crampons or an ice axe on cycle. 

Do I decide only to be able to make a coffee in the morning and eat on the road or lug all the paraphernalia with me?


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (8 Jul 2022)

@Gwylan Absolutely, I've still to unpack the bike properly so will go through it all and post some pics with the list over the weekend it if that helps
Will do a thread in the touring section (unless one already exists) and tag you.
Ime, an axe will always come in handy, even if its just to exert coolness and fear


----------



## Chislenko (8 Jul 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> What did you select after opening the 3 Dots?



I will try now Steve as can't recall!!

Right just the three dots then attach files as normal.







What you may find is the image may not show. If this is the case make the post, then go back in via edit post and it then shows the image and if you tap insert it then gives you the option of full size or thumbnail. A bit long-winded I accept but it is the only way I can get it to work now.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Jul 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Jul 2022)

The garden is loving this 🌞


----------



## Tenkaykev (9 Jul 2022)

Told my granddaughter these were Dragons teeth.


----------



## Gillstay (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (9 Jul 2022)

The Fairlie 




muir Road and a glimpse of Arran


----------



## rualexander (9 Jul 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (10 Jul 2022)

As two of us had covid last week, and are finding our legs rather wibblier-wobblier than we'd have liked, a 30-mile ride for breakfast was the order of the day. Thankfully we arrived before the Sid Valley Wheelers arrived on their club run


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Jul 2022)

Tide's coming in.


----------



## RoMeR (10 Jul 2022)

Willow Beauty I believe


----------



## ChangFai (10 Jul 2022)

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿


----------



## rualexander (10 Jul 2022)




----------



## geocycle (10 Jul 2022)

Contemplation on a beautiful day…


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Jul 2022)

The evening brings




quiet roads, Glendaruel


----------



## Spokesmann (11 Jul 2022)

My commute into the office...


----------



## RoMeR (11 Jul 2022)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 652325
> 
> My commute into the office...



What a great picture, thanks


----------



## RoMeR (11 Jul 2022)

.Montbretia, always liked growing these.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Jul 2022)

An early walk to keep the dog happy before it got too hot for him. The look on his face at being asked if he'd like to go in the car at 7am was priceless - wish I could include a pic of that too :


----------



## sebinho (11 Jul 2022)

Photo taken with expired film that had been sitting for some years in the camera. Photo taken yesterday.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2022)

Went and took a snap of the Vulcan (somewhere near Stratford)


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Went and took a snap of the Vulcan (somewhere near Stratford)
> 
> View attachment 652387



Looks like Wellesbourne Airfield, not far from the Touchdown Cafe.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Looks like Wellesbourne Airfield, not far from the Touchdown Cafe.



Yes that’s it. I stopped at the cafe for a sausage sarnie and a brew


----------



## roubaixtuesday (11 Jul 2022)




----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Yes that’s it. I stopped at the cafe for a sausage sarnie and a brew



Yes theres some good cafes round there, Charlecote garden Store, The Garden Shed and The Sandwich Delli. I haven't been round that way for ages.


----------



## PeteXXX (11 Jul 2022)

🎶 Whats that coming over the hill - - is it a monster! 🎶 

No. It's my Brommie!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (11 Jul 2022)

dave r said:


> Yes theres some good cafes round there, Charlecote garden Store, The Garden Shed and The Sandwich Delli. I haven't been round that way for ages.



I went by Charlecote, it looked a bit posh for me


----------



## dave r (11 Jul 2022)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I went by Charlecote, it looked a bit posh for me



It is a bit posh, prices a bit posh as well


----------



## tyred (11 Jul 2022)

Runkerry beach.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Jul 2022)

We sat and watched a halo for an hour this afternoon. 🙂


----------



## further (12 Jul 2022)

France


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (12 Jul 2022)

Today’s lunch stop


----------



## tyred (12 Jul 2022)

Lough Akibbon


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Jul 2022)

Hanging on my bike shed..


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (13 Jul 2022)

Lochan near Inverdruie/Polchar (taken yesterday).


----------



## RoMeR (14 Jul 2022)

Signpost for National Cycle Route 6 in Bestwood, Nottingham


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Jul 2022)

Compressor in the lift: hopefully the last item in the workshop that belongs to the previous mechanic.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (14 Jul 2022)

From near the Spey at Broomhill


----------



## Toshiba Boy (14 Jul 2022)

At Worcestershires's New Road ground, watching 50 Over match, England Lions v South Africa, weather is awful


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (15 Jul 2022)

Castle Roy, Nethy Bridge.


----------



## Ripple (15 Jul 2022)

Scream. 😱


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Jul 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jul 2022)

I love dating sites 😁


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2022)

Vulcan on Monday, a Spitfire today:


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Jul 2022)

TdF seat in Denmark.


----------



## johnno60 (17 Jul 2022)

Gotta love a bit of Dartmoor


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Jul 2022)

Yesterday evening, train out to Minehead, and later on, return train, with lights on.


----------



## figbat (17 Jul 2022)

Took a quick ride from our campsite to get my bearings of the local area. Found this.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (17 Jul 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (17 Jul 2022)

An excited sempervivum


----------



## Bollo (17 Jul 2022)

Combe Gibbet and a bit of military history…


----------



## Willd (17 Jul 2022)

Heat has done for the flowers a bit


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (18 Jul 2022)

Another early start to walk the dog while it was cool:


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Another early start to walk the dog while it was cool:



So you have a hot dog later in the day?

I'll get my coat.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Jul 2022)

A quick spin to Swanpool Beach near Falmouth after work tonight:


----------



## Sallar55 (18 Jul 2022)

Shade


----------



## gavgav (19 Jul 2022)

Something non cycling related today, a trip to Antiques Roadshow. I will have to return to work tomorrow because the family silver isn’t enough to retire on 🤣 Crikey it was roasting hot though 🥵🥵


----------



## iandg (19 Jul 2022)

A bit of singletrack gravel fun today.


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Jul 2022)

The Ross Arran


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Jul 2022)

More bike levitation:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Jul 2022)

Said hello, as normal, to the Ancient Mariner this evening, he never answers though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jul 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> View attachment 653665
> Said hello, as normal, to the Ancient Mariner this evening, he never answers though.



Perhaps he's deaf?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (20 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perhaps he's deaf?



To be honest Andy, it has been very hot recently, and I think he was just too thirsty, despite all the water, to speak


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Jul 2022)

Definitely an ice cream day. Blackcurrant and cream, if you'd like to know. Yarde Farm. Gert lush.


----------



## gtmet (21 Jul 2022)

Beacon Batch, Blackdown.


----------



## Jenkins (22 Jul 2022)




----------



## tyred (23 Jul 2022)

Castlefinn. For younger viewers, that box used to contain a telephone and we had to find one and put coins into it when we had to phone someone when out and about!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Jul 2022)

Warm walk earlier on North Hill overlooking Exmoor one way and the sea the other.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## tyred (24 Jul 2022)

1920s Vauxhall outside an old cottage.


----------



## Chislenko (24 Jul 2022)




----------



## PeteXXX (25 Jul 2022)

Two years ago, today, we were in for a spot of rain.. ☔


----------



## gtmet (25 Jul 2022)

Harvest in.






Halmore.


----------



## Gwylan (25 Jul 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (26 Jul 2022)

Advance apologies - if you don't like French things, look away now. It's going to be a bit of a theme for the next few weeks. First up - catching a bit of lavender at the end of the harvest... just a few bits left.


----------



## Gillstay (26 Jul 2022)




----------



## Gillstay (26 Jul 2022)

In case your wondering. If you give them a good rub and a few treats they fall asleep.


----------



## Gwylan (26 Jul 2022)

Gillstay said:


> View attachment 654510



So many "full english", just have to be patientm


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Jul 2022)

Testing my great nephews first bike. Its a Specialized like I ride. He is only 2 weeks old but he will grow into it.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Jul 2022)

A view (and ride) I never tire of:


----------



## tyred (27 Jul 2022)

Peeking through a gap in the hedge at Lough Gartan. The water was just so still tonight. Nice tree too.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2022)

Gillstay said:


> View attachment 654510



Brilliant pic. 😍.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jul 2022)

Tonight on the estuary


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## srj10 (28 Jul 2022)

Waverley at Greenock


----------



## Solocle (28 Jul 2022)

This was Sunday's ride, got a couple of landmarks in.


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Jul 2022)

I'm quite pleased with this taken-on-the-move photo anyway, but it's also pleasing that it records this rider's miscalculation about how fast he'd go up the rest of the hill, after he'd passed me.


----------



## dan_bo (28 Jul 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (28 Jul 2022)

An Indian restaurant in Stonehaven that is designed like a train carriage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Jul 2022)

First tyre hanger, finally sorting the tyre storage problem.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (29 Jul 2022)

Bees with the Eiger, Mönch and Jungfrau.


----------



## wiggydiggy (29 Jul 2022)

Just found this deceased moth in my conservatory, sad it's dead but kind glad it didn't get in the house - it's massive!


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

Breakwater at the end of Ramsgate harbour wall..


----------



## rualexander (29 Jul 2022)

Into the unknown


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Jul 2022)

An inviting road home...


----------



## PeteXXX (29 Jul 2022)

The Antony Gormley iron man statue looking out to sea at Margate.. 
Low tide, so I managed to walk out to it. 

Kent newspaper linkie


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

The Amazing Grace walk. It was here near Buncrana on the shores of Lough Swilly in 1748 that naval officer and slave trader John Newton cried out to God for mercy as his ship was battered by a severe storm and he was convinced that he was going to die. He survived and he gave up slave trading and began to study theology. He wrote the famous Hymn "Amazing Grace" as thanks to God for saving his life during that storm.


----------



## Gwylan (29 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 654793
> 
> 
> Breakwater at the end of Ramsgate harbour wall..



Interesting entrance to Ramsgate at some points of the tide.

Think the SPoons is quite good - we'll for Ramsgate anyway.


----------



## Gwylan (29 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> The Amazing Grace walk. It was here near Buncrana on the shores of Lough Swilly in 1748 that naval officer and slave trader John Newton cried out to God for mercy as his ship was battered by a severe storm and he was convinced that he was going to die. He survived and he gave up slave trading and began to study theology. He wrote the famous Hymn "Amazing Grace" as thanks to God for saving his life during that storm.
> 
> View attachment 654890



His congregation were generally illiterate, so he wrote hymns with memorable lyrics. Allegedly. 

Also knocked out a lot of them. I'd have to Google to find one though


----------



## tyred (29 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> His congregation were generally illiterate, so he wrote hymns with memorable lyrics. Allegedly.
> 
> Also knocked out a lot of them. I'd have to Google to find one though



I suppose few normal people had the opportunity to be educated in the 18th century. 

He definitely did write a lot. I am far from being religious and generally only be at church for family funerals or maybe at Christmas as I like carols but it saddens me that they have messed with the lyrics of the great Hymns of the past as they've ruined them. Much like the way they've ruined the Bible with all the new versions instead of the beautifully written King James version.


----------



## PeteXXX (30 Jul 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Interesting entrance to Ramsgate at some points of the tide.
> 
> Think the SPoons is quite good - we'll for Ramsgate anyway.



There appears to be a full time dredger working. At one point the harbour was almost full of slugde.
It's quite busy with Border Force ships now.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Much like the way they've ruined the Bible with all the new versions instead of the beautifully written King James version.



During my Theology A-level the KJV was pretty much banned in the classroom because of its inaccuracy and bias in favour of James, who was one of the greatest adverts for republicanism the Monarchy ever provided. 

It turns out theology is a bit like the H*lm*t debate writ large...


----------



## tyred (30 Jul 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> During my Theology A-level the KJV was pretty much banned in the classroom because of its inaccuracy and bias in favour of James, who was one of the greatest adverts for republicanism the Monarchy ever provided.
> 
> It turns out theology is a bit like the H*lm*t debate writ large...



Quite possibly but it sounds good when read aloud!


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

tyred said:


> Quite possibly but it sounds good when read aloud!



I never did get that, to be honest. I prefer Shakespeare as I find it marginally more comprehensible.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jul 2022)

Yesterday summed up: first set of bikes fixed and in the showroom...


----------



## Willd (30 Jul 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Jul 2022)

Given how tempting their pastries and sandwiches are, it is quite likely.


----------



## tyred (31 Jul 2022)

A good vantage point!


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Jul 2022)

Just to show how dry it is over here... this is supposed to be a river, the Roubion... barely a trickle now.


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Jul 2022)

Clean air, lichen on signpost


----------



## Gwylan (31 Jul 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> There appears to be a full time dredger working. At one point the harbour was almost full of slugde.
> It's quite busy with Border Force ships now





bigjim said:


> Traffic heavy again
> View attachment 242791
> 
> Getting a bit Amish round here.



Is that S Ken High Street? Daddy has an artisans cottage on nearby Chelsea.


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Aug 2022)

Can you spot my bike? I'd just done an old-school repair with a patch. Didn't mind sitting on a medieval step in Châtillon-en-Diois to do it.


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Aug 2022)

Margate Caves


----------



## tyred (1 Aug 2022)

Glebe House, c1820 which in its time was a rectory, a hunting lodge, a hotel, an army base during the civil war and the home of artist Derek Hill. Now belongs to the State along with the impressive gardens and an art gallery in the adjacent old stable block.


----------



## roubaixtuesday (1 Aug 2022)

Bachsee, just before taking a swim in it. Don't think I've ever had a dip with a better view.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Aug 2022)

On the way back from work: goats with bells on keeping the river bank tidy.


----------



## gtmet (1 Aug 2022)

Severn Beach!


----------



## rualexander (1 Aug 2022)




----------



## RoMeR (2 Aug 2022)

New development on the site of the former Hucknall Aerodrome/Rolls Royce, a bit of thought has gone into making the 2 warehouses blend into the background.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Aug 2022)

Col de Rousset today - got up here at about 8.45, to beat the heat. worth the effort. And the early morning light was fantastic.


----------



## plantfit (2 Aug 2022)

My picture of the weekend, My vintage bikes on show at the Heckington (Lincolnshire) vintage and country show


----------



## roubaixtuesday (2 Aug 2022)

Surfer on the river Aare in Thun


----------



## biggs682 (3 Aug 2022)

This would have been a better picture if the security light hadn't gone out just as I pressed the button


----------



## dave r (3 Aug 2022)

My Spider plant is back in flower again, it occupies a corner in the kitchen and seems happy there


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Aug 2022)

A Delapre dinosaur 🦕


----------



## Toshiba Boy (4 Aug 2022)

Ageas Bowl, Southampton yesterday evening for the Hundred game between Southern Brave and Welsh Fire.


----------



## srj10 (4 Aug 2022)

River Clyde


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2022)

gtmet said:


> Severn Beach!
> 
> View attachment 655327



Once got my car stuck in the 'sand' there. Hard to imagine it as a holiday resort, I'll admit.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Aug 2022)

Always nice to get to this point on the climb up to Col de Carabès (1261m), from where you can see where you've climbed from.


----------



## craigwend (4 Aug 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (5 Aug 2022)

Meeting my great nephew for the first time. I thought it was an important enough occasion to wear a dickie bow. 😊 Albert loved his new bike.


----------



## guitarpete247 (5 Aug 2022)

A cooling drink.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Aug 2022)

The lovely new 'passerelle' shared use path over the Drôme at Crest this morning. It's another scorcher (37C in the shade right now), so I got out at 7am, and as a result got some lovely light. A bit further down towards the Rhone, the river disappears completely below the pebbles. We desperately need lots of rain.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Aug 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2022)

Well, that wasn't quite the sunset I was expecting... a fairly intense forest fire a mile or two from my house last night, brought under control with repeated drops from *four* aeroplanes... I guess the authorities took it rather seriously! No big flames this morning, so, fingers crossed...


----------



## Vertego (6 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Col de Rousset today - got up here at about 8.45, to beat the heat. worth the effort. And the early morning light was fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 655476



I really enjoyed that ride up the col de Rousset


----------



## Vertego (6 Aug 2022)

Admittedly 'my picture of the other day'...

St. Breock monolith, Cornwall


----------



## Vertego (6 Aug 2022)

But this was today...


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2022)

Vertego said:


> I really enjoyed that ride up the col de Rousset




Genuinely think it's one of the best climbs anywhere - it's not hard (no grinding at all), the scenery changes all the way up, you can count down the hairpins (there are eight of them), you get a stunning view at the top, and then through the tunnel you go into a different world. I can be up & down it from my front door in a little over two hours!


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Aug 2022)

Well, I'd rather not have a big forest fire flaring up near me, but I just had to take pictures when the cavalry came in this afternoon, dropping about 24 loads like this:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (6 Aug 2022)

Lovely Perranporth sunset tonight.


----------



## biggs682 (7 Aug 2022)

Two today


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Aug 2022)

As I was an idiot, and took a camera without a memory card in it today, for the 1000m climb to Col de Menée (D'oh!! But also annoyed that the camera doesn't tell you it's not storing the photos anywhere), instead you can have another one of the forest-fire fighters... starting to look more promising now, as they are focused on one or two hotspots, rather than on a broad front. This was the latest helicopter as it left this afternoon, having done several water drops.


----------



## 8mph (7 Aug 2022)

Clapper Bridge, The Abbot's way, Dartmoor


----------



## PeteXXX (7 Aug 2022)

A couple from this morning’s dawn walk from The World's End to Sywell Reservoir..


----------



## ClichéGuevara (7 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> As I was an idiot, and took a camera without a memory card in it today, for the 1000m climb to Col de Menée (D'oh!! But also annoyed that the camera doesn't tell you it's not storing the photos anywhere), instead you can have another one of the forest-fire fighters... starting to look more promising now, as they are focused on one or two hotspots, rather than on a broad front. This was the latest helicopter as it left this afternoon, having done several water drops.
> 
> View attachment 656115



Loving the nod to red nose day.


----------



## newts (7 Aug 2022)

A great weekend at Valley Fest.


----------



## rualexander (7 Aug 2022)

Lamenting the demise of the Jammy Coo cafe in Lilliesleaf from the Cross Keys Inn across the road.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Aug 2022)

Lovely early morning dog walk, going to be another cracker


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

There's a good crop of sloes this year!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 656331
> 
> 
> There's a good crop of sloes this year!



Excellent, more sloe gin making then for us!


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Aug 2022)

30 year old shipwreck. It had been left tied up for 20 years. Then force 10 wrecked it were it now lies.


----------



## guitarpete247 (8 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> View attachment 656331
> 
> 
> There's a good crop of sloes this year!


Must pick some this year.


----------



## PeteXXX (8 Aug 2022)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Excellent, more sloe gin making then for us!





guitarpete247 said:


> Must pick some this year.



Pick your sloes, take them to ~Warner Gin ~ and they'll sort you out.... 🥂


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Pick your sloes, take them to ~Warner Gin ~ and they'll sort you out.... 🥂



We've been making sloe gin for years and still have several bottles left from the early days, that, when finally opened are bloomin' delicious


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Aug 2022)

I'll put two photos here for today. One of my bike diversion into Die this morning (yeah, it should be on the 'My bike on a bridge' thread, sorry!), and the other of why I'm in someone else's house tonight. I'd never seen a mountain burst into flames before.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2022)

PeteXXX said:


> Pick your sloes, take them to ~Warner Gin ~ and they'll sort you out.... 🥂


I always make my own flavoured gins. Aldi gin + Aldi frozen cherries and little sugar. Or Frozen forest fruits + sugar. Garden rhubarb + sugar. I have some rhubarb essence but didn't need it last batch I made, I used forced rhubarb for paler pink and left it 2 months shaking weekly in 1l kilner jar.


----------



## guitarpete247 (9 Aug 2022)

If I use 1l of gin I use 2l kilner jar so have a good bit of extra for tasting when I bottle on 1l IKEA stopper bottles. I filter twice (usually) using funnel and 1 layer of kitchen paper as filter paper.
I find coffee filters take too long and need changing several times.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Aug 2022)

Looks like another lovely beach day ....


----------



## rualexander (9 Aug 2022)

The former Snoot Youth Hostel (the old church), still nestled in the border hills near Hawick.


----------



## tyred (10 Aug 2022)

The tranquil waters of Lough Gartan with not a cloud in the sky


----------



## tyred (11 Aug 2022)

I've rarely seen Lough Swilly so tranquil.


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Aug 2022)

Sadly the forest fire here still rumbles on, but not enough to spoil the view of my house on my return from a 73-mile, 5300ft climbing ride over five cols today. It did rather take it out of me today, but when I looked at the thermometer on my return, at 37C, I guess that might have had a bearing. Hoping for some decent rainage next week tp finally put a stop to the fire and dampen everything else down, including the temperatures.


----------



## rualexander (11 Aug 2022)

Ben Lomond and some cows


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Aug 2022)

Regardless how good you think you are at route planning. Its better if you take more than 20 seconds to plot your route


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Aug 2022)

Yesterday we had a go at taking photos of butterfly with a phone. Its not easy.


----------



## hoopdriver (13 Aug 2022)

Supermoon setting over Beachy Head and Eastbourne


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Aug 2022)

Stayed over at the Ageas Bowl Hilton last night in Southampton, after watching the Hundred 💯 cricket match, and came across this in the bar.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Aug 2022)

A before-market ride (and before it got rather warm... another 37C day)


----------



## Oldhippy (13 Aug 2022)

Leaving Margate today.


----------



## wiggydiggy (13 Aug 2022)

A modern stone circle, according to the plaque it was built in 1997 and is in use by local pagan groups.


----------



## pawl (13 Aug 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Yesterday we had a go at taking photos of butterfly with a phone. Its not easy.
> 
> View attachment 657082



Yes but the butterfly can’t hold a phone


----------



## Spartak (13 Aug 2022)

Llangrannog, Ceredigion in Wales.

Fantastic day, rounded off with Fish & Chips and a beer on the beach for tea...


----------



## Vertego (14 Aug 2022)

Any ideas what this is?

It's attached to trees (several within a 500m stretch of woodland) adjacent to a path. Each tree (all of which are sloes) has a small red ribbon marker to highlight its location. The boxes are about 2" square, 9" long, closed at one end and open at the other.


----------



## geocycle (14 Aug 2022)

@Vertego looks like a small animal box. My guess is hazel dormouse looking at the leaves. Ask your local wildlife trust. They sometimes have footprint pads in them to see what is about, or they could be some nesting conservation initiative.


----------



## tyred (14 Aug 2022)

The road less travelled after a change of bike. Nothing beats huge 28" wheels on a road like this


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Aug 2022)

North of Oban


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Aug 2022)

Argyll Hills, some forest tracks away from the busy Oban Road.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Aug 2022)

Lovely evening walk after some heavy rain (I think that's what it was, haven't seen any for so long)


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Aug 2022)

We saw this boat yesterday at Koukanaries beach. Then again today off Megali Amos beach. Can see it's flying flag of Bermuda.
Marine Traffic app, just show it as Mmm BM


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Aug 2022)

Pic won't attach for some reason.


----------



## guitarpete247 (16 Aug 2022)

Here it is.


----------



## oldwheels (16 Aug 2022)

Sumburgh puffins


----------



## The Crofted Crest (16 Aug 2022)

600 down, 340 to go ...


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Aug 2022)

Deer fences and gates that are locked spoiled the run, steps for walkers but little side gates for bikes none. 😩


----------



## rualexander (17 Aug 2022)




----------



## Spartak (17 Aug 2022)

Llangrannog looking south....


----------



## slow scot (18 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 657741



May I ask where that is. Lovely photo.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Aug 2022)

Amazing what you find washed up on the beach.


----------



## rualexander (18 Aug 2022)

slow scot said:


> May I ask where that is. Lovely photo.



Srath a'Ghlinne, heading north from western end of Glen Artney


----------



## slow scot (18 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> Srath a'Ghlinne, heading north from western end of Glen Artney



Thanks. Strangely enough @Sallar55 posted a picture today, in another thread, of exactly the same area.


----------



## rualexander (18 Aug 2022)

slow scot said:


> Thanks. Strangely enough @Sallar55 posted a picture today, in another thread, of exactly the same area.



Maybe not so strange given that we were there together 😂


----------



## slow scot (18 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> Maybe not so strange given that we were there together 😂



Indeed not. Probably him in your picture!!


----------



## 8mph (18 Aug 2022)




----------



## gtmet (19 Aug 2022)

Calm.


----------



## gtmet (19 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Once got my car stuck in the 'sand' there. Hard to imagine it as a holiday resort, I'll admit.



How?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2022)

A bracelet made by Tinybug for me to wear on my bike ride today.


----------



## tyred (20 Aug 2022)

Stone circle


----------



## PeteXXX (20 Aug 2022)

Checking if there's anything interesting at the bottom of the crack in the parched ground..


----------



## tyred (21 Aug 2022)

19th century woollen Mill, closed 1987, buildings now re-purposed. I have seen old photos from back in the day when that courtyard had bike racks with hundreds of bikes belonging to the workers. Now that we are much more environmentally aware, we can park a Toyota Prius there instead...


----------



## Oldhippy (21 Aug 2022)

tyred said:


> 19th century woollen Mill, closed 1987, buildings now re-purposed. I have seen old photos from back in the day when that courtyard had bike racks with hundreds of bikes belonging to the workers. Now that we are much more environmentally aware, we can park a Toyota Prius there instead...
> 
> View attachment 658198



Sadly so much 'progress' is cack.


----------



## Spartak (21 Aug 2022)




----------



## Zanelad (22 Aug 2022)

rualexander said:


> View attachment 657741



Cracking picture. Makes me want to ride that road.


----------



## GetFatty (22 Aug 2022)

Sunrise reflecting on Canary Wharf


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Aug 2022)

gtmet said:


> How?



Just parked at the end of a row of other cars parked on the 'beach'. I realised why they had stopped there.

I did get it out eventually, but with my 80-y-o gran in the passenger seat, I did get a little panicked...


----------



## gtmet (22 Aug 2022)

Has he not heard of cycling?






On second thoughts, the Portway cycle path parallel to the Avon is fairly dire.


----------



## gtmet (22 Aug 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> Just parked at the end of a row of other cars parked on the 'beach'. I realised why they had stopped there.
> 
> I did get it out eventually, but with my 80-y-o gran in the passenger seat, I did get a little panicked...



Must have been Severn Beach long before I saw it; it is no longer possible to drive onto anything resembling sand. Was it the sand brought in by the LMS to make the resort?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Aug 2022)

Saturday technically.








Todays pic


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2022)

gtmet said:


> Must have been Severn Beach long before I saw it; it is no longer possible to drive onto anything resembling sand. Was it the sand brought in by the LMS to make the resort?



It was about 1981.


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Aug 2022)

Anyway, back to photos, and the recent rain encouraged some young lavender to flower again....


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Aug 2022)

A photo sent to my daughter of granddaughter's choice of book in the library of the Supreme Court of the United Kingdom that we visited yesterday..


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Aug 2022)

This trompe l'oeil in Chabeuil is just too good. That's a flat wall they've painted, even with a bike to keep mine company.


----------



## tyred (25 Aug 2022)

The town park as the rain clouds start to gather.


----------



## Willd (25 Aug 2022)

Newbold Revel


----------



## gtmet (26 Aug 2022)

Denny Island







(Seen from Severn Beach)


----------



## Willd (27 Aug 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Aug 2022)

First meal outside for over a week, after the bloomin Covid lurgy finally caught up with us.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Aug 2022)

Mostly for the pleasure of my correct estimation that he'd tried just too hard to pass me on the run-in to Die. 

And yes, very childish, but a win's a win.


----------



## steveindenmark (28 Aug 2022)

My partner Jannie. The best cyclist I know. Its never too far, lives by the saying "Its never bad weather. Just bad clothes, likes to ride in the dark. Prefers to cycle even though she has a nice car. This was on our 40km ride to get ice cream yesterday. We also had to stop and find books and have a swim. Not bad seeing that at 63 I am her toyboy


----------



## Chislenko (28 Aug 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

Just been out for dinner with Beautiful Wife and Daughter, and these three awesome lads. I really am grateful for the way they've turned out as individuals, all too often despite my mistakes. It's also great to see how they have finally come through the phase of punching each other every five minutes and are now extremely close friends.
Mind you, I had to take about a dozen pictures to get this: I've never known anyone like them for shoving, elbowing and jumping on each other to emphasise a point.

Bonus pic; Tinybug was disappointed that the local ice cream shop was closed so her big Brother gave her a ride to the apartment...


----------



## Sallar55 (29 Aug 2022)




----------



## Willd (29 Aug 2022)




----------



## newts (29 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> View attachment 659242



Langstone Rock?


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> View attachment 659242



I remember my geography lecturer jumping up and down there in the pishing rain, explaining the concept of sinkholes.


----------



## Willd (29 Aug 2022)

newts said:


> Langstone Rock?


Yes, although I had to check to see what it was called.


----------



## newts (29 Aug 2022)

Willd said:


> Yes, although I had to check to see what it was called.



I'm probably in the background of the picture somewhere. I cycled down the other side of the estuary to Exmuff this morning for a coffee at Bumble & Sea.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Aug 2022)

Small people in big scenery


----------



## Chris S (30 Aug 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Aug 2022)

Chris S said:


> View attachment 659347



Brilliant. Should be on most roads at 500m intervals.


----------



## Willd (30 Aug 2022)

Name that pub


----------



## andy63 (31 Aug 2022)

Photos of today's ride.. lovely day on the north west coast of northern ireland..
Gortmore viewing point..




Bit haze but that's the coast of islay in the background and the paps of jura are also visible..
This explains the statue







Looking towards the craggy outline of binevenagh, which is where I was heading





And finally a couple from the top of binevenagh...


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2022)

Lough Gartan


----------



## Spokesmann (31 Aug 2022)

Autumn on it's way.


----------



## steveindenmark (31 Aug 2022)

The last day of summer, I believe. The mornings are getting a bit crisper at 4.30am. It was long finger gloves this morning. Thought about leg warmers. It wont be long. Nows the time to start sorting your lights and reflective kit out.


----------



## iandg (31 Aug 2022)

View from Speddoch Hill today


----------



## tyred (31 Aug 2022)

Spokesmann said:


> View attachment 659497
> 
> Autumn on it's way.



I love the Autumnal colours. My favourite time of the year for cycling


----------



## Toshiba Boy (31 Aug 2022)




----------



## tyred (1 Sep 2022)

The river Lennan.


----------



## craigwend (1 Sep 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (2 Sep 2022)

Drive to Glucksburg in Germany for currywurst and then cake. Its great when you live close to the border of another country.


----------



## iandg (2 Sep 2022)

This is not the trolley bay!


----------



## craigwend (3 Sep 2022)

“This is a true photo . The events depicted in this picture took place at Bethels Bridge - looking to Tickton /Beverley 3/9/2022 ]. 
At the request of the innocents, some images have been blurred...


----------



## tyred (4 Sep 2022)

And the Lord looked down from Heaven in a beam of light, He saw a Moulton and was well pleased. He bestowed a gift of a bar of Dairymilk to the good cyclist. 





_The Gospel according to St. Tyred, ch. 3 v. 24._


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Sep 2022)

In the Gorges de la Bourne yesterday:


----------



## tyred (5 Sep 2022)

Spotted a lovely old Volvo today parked up at Killary Fjord. Some idiot parked a bland modern thing beside it to ruin my photo


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (7 Sep 2022)

Lovely lunchtime dog walk.


----------



## briantrumpet (7 Sep 2022)

And there was I thinking that all the sunflowers had died from the drought...


----------



## Astrodamus (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Regular.Cyclist (7 Sep 2022)

Today’s lunch from a nice little seafood cafe.


----------



## Ian H (9 Sep 2022)

Not today but Tuesday. Gravity went wonky for a while (anyone else notice?)


----------



## briantrumpet (9 Sep 2022)

Ian H said:


> Not today but Tuesday. Gravity went wonky for a while (anyone else notice?)
> View attachment 660513




Please, be seated.


----------



## Gwylan (9 Sep 2022)

gtmet said:


> Severn Beach!
> 
> View attachment 655327



Sailed over that a few times. A puckering- experience, for me.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Sep 2022)

Some bike related pictures, kindly bought for me as a birthday present, now in the Summerhouse


----------



## rualexander (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## tyred (10 Sep 2022)




----------



## Oldhippy (11 Sep 2022)

Love this window I cycled past today.


----------



## Willd (11 Sep 2022)

It's Autumn


----------



## briantrumpet (11 Sep 2022)

A string of diamonds...


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Sep 2022)

Upper Guisachan Forest looking over to Glen Affric


----------



## newts (11 Sep 2022)

Paddington Station this morning


----------



## hoopdriver (12 Sep 2022)

The Beachcombers, Hastings


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Sep 2022)

Outside a shop in Cornwall. Love it!


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2022)

My fermentation lock after I'd run it through the dishwasher..


----------



## Spartak (13 Sep 2022)

Last night's sunset at the Cumberland Basin, Bristol.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

Class 143 in Karlsruhe. 

During the years Germany was divided, the two nations’ locomotives developed in different ways: the west bought locos from the Likes of Siemens and Krupp, whereas the DDR (East Germany) was supplied by centralised locomotive works in Eastern Europe whose policy seemed to be that styling was for the Western Imperialists. In some cases it seems that locos able to start, stop, or pull the skin off a rice pudding were considered suspect as well, judging by some of the less successful clunkers that were built. 

The class 143 above was an east German design that was successful enough that the first locomotives built by after reunification were of this type. Apparently the cab is supposed to be aerodynamic. I can’t say that’s how I’d describe it.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Sep 2022)

Marazion today.


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Sep 2022)

The signposts of the Great Outdoors


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

I am a nerd.


----------



## steveindenmark (14 Sep 2022)

Busy at work making a sail for an Oyster yacht.


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Sep 2022)

Above Strathpeffer


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Sep 2022)

Blimey, I see why they've had to call those hosepipe bans..... Padstow (low tide don't you know).


----------



## steveindenmark (15 Sep 2022)

Can you see what it is yet ?


----------



## rualexander (15 Sep 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (16 Sep 2022)

Can you see what it is yet ? 😁


----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Sep 2022)

Shepherd's delight.......


----------



## Sallar55 (16 Sep 2022)

Maryhill locks


----------



## rualexander (16 Sep 2022)




----------



## Gwylan (17 Sep 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Busy at work making a sail for an Oyster yacht.
> 
> View attachment 661016



Very nice, somebody still got some money then


----------



## Gwylan (17 Sep 2022)

My Primus in front of my bike in front of a church. Near Harty Ferry.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Sep 2022)

By the time I had stopped and got the phone out, these two planes were just about out of view. No idea what they were, but they were flying close together. All I could tell was they were propeller driven, could even tell if they were single or twin.


----------



## Willd (17 Sep 2022)

View from Edgehill


----------



## tyred (17 Sep 2022)

Outside a working forge.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Sep 2022)

Good free fuel haul on the early morning dog beach walk


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2022)

I love the scent of freshly cut barley


----------



## rualexander (18 Sep 2022)

Hot Spam sandwich for lunch today


----------



## Chislenko (18 Sep 2022)

rualexander said:


> Hot Spam sandwich for lunch today
> View attachment 661532



No better sustanance than a cooked Spam sandwich.  Awful stuff cold but cooked it's heaven!


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2022)

Met by this first world problem this morning after my ride.


----------



## briantrumpet (19 Sep 2022)

The good news: they do a great fried breakfast for £7.

The bad news: they don't do it on Sundays.

The good news: I've got an excuse to ride out on another day.


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

_Kappelle ohne Glocken_, Simonswald, Black Forest.


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Sep 2022)

There are worse ways to kill fifteen minutes...


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

2 for 1; Retro bikes during sorting in the bike workshop today.






Well preserved 80's (?) ladies bike with Mavic rims joining the "retro collection which will hopefully get refurbished in Spring.






Rather smart small wheeled 3-speed derailleur bike. I have to admit I rather like this so I may hang it on the wall...


----------



## Sallar55 (21 Sep 2022)

A road for the gravel bike, not much traffic using the passing places


----------



## PeteXXX (22 Sep 2022)

Autumn is on the way...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Sep 2022)

While out walking the dog this morning:


----------



## roubaixtuesday (23 Sep 2022)

On the commute home


----------



## Gillstay (23 Sep 2022)

Walked past this and if you look carefully there is a Robin acting as a figure head in the perfect position on the front. Amused me greatly.


----------



## Spokesmann (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (24 Sep 2022)

Can you see what it is yet 😁

Things got desperate in the energy savings stakes in our house so I had to build my own lighthouse


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Sep 2022)

I was trying to replicate a photo of me arriving at the Col du Mont Cenis of nine years ago, at the Col de Mamhead today (because of the Paris2Rome jersey)... well, it'll do for a self-timer selfie...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (24 Sep 2022)

Chillis, now fermenting for Sriracha.


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Sep 2022)




----------



## roubaixtuesday (25 Sep 2022)

Cycle powered main stage being set up at the start of Wilmslow Car Free Festival today, on what is normally a very busy junction.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Sep 2022)

The weather is changing wind and rain coming in.


----------



## Willd (25 Sep 2022)

Cransley Reservoir


----------



## gtmet (26 Sep 2022)

Evening, Sea Mills Reach:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2022)

Tuesday 27th
Circa 18:20

Along my 'off-road' route home from work

Riding along the old railway embankment from 'Stanley Ferry' towards NewLands Woods
I'm looking towards Birkwood Plantation, & will be where the* 'm'* of '_dismantled railway'_ is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2080626


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Sep 2022)

Tuesday 27th
Circa 18:25

_Chasing Rainbows_
NewLands Lane
Normanton
The Woods, & the remains of the stable block of NewLands Hall, are behind me
Where the hedgerow, to the right finishes is a 'cross-roads', where an arm of the _Trans-Pennine Trail_' runs

The photographers back is probably to the gate; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4157670













*Edited; Wednesday 28th @ 07:00*

This is the sign, at the end of the hedgerow
Third image down
I’m at the NewLands Hall side of it


----------



## Vertego (29 Sep 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (30 Sep 2022)

Not photographic weather today, so here's last night's sunset...


----------



## Willd (1 Oct 2022)

One of the nicer bits of Coventry


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Oct 2022)

Almost the photo I was trying to get...


----------



## guitarpete247 (1 Oct 2022)

Went to Barndale Gardens today. On way back from wedding we went to yesterday.
Any Mathematicians work out what it is?


----------



## guitarpete247 (1 Oct 2022)

It's a 'Thymes Table'.


----------



## Vertego (2 Oct 2022)

Another day, another deer?


----------



## steveindenmark (2 Oct 2022)

A French apple tart with pastry cream, pate sucree pastry and apricot glaze.

My analogy to Jannie was a non league team trying to play in the premier league to see what its like. 😊

I should have put foil over for the last 20 minutes. But it does not effect the taste.

It tastes great. I think I would have squeezed a 1 - 0 win. 😁


----------



## Gwylan (2 Oct 2022)

Name that museum.


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Oct 2022)




----------



## Andy in Germany (2 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> View attachment 663175
> Name that museum.



Perfect camo for that bridge.


----------



## Gwylan (2 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Perfect camo for that bridge.



Do you like it?
Aimed at keeping an over priced dog dropping scratch free.
Needs a stand


----------



## Gwylan (2 Oct 2022)

And the museum?


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> View attachment 663175
> Name that museum.



Im more interested in the bike. What is it and did it come like that or did you wrap it? Why is the battery box black and not the same colour as the rest of it?


----------



## Vertego (3 Oct 2022)




----------



## Gwylan (3 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Im more interested in the bike. What is it and did it come like that or did you wrap it? Why is the battery box black and not the same colour as the rest of it?



Well it's a Cowboy3, stop sniggering.

Anyway, it's a city ebike. Likes the flat plains of The Netherlands and possibly Denmark. Shivers when it sees a hill.

The wrap is to protect the nice matt black paint job. The bike didn't come with a stand, excessively expensive extra. I did the wrap. Bought it off a Chinese website. 

The rear tube is a slot that the battery fits in. Have not worked out how to wrap that and be able to remove the battery.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Well it's a Cowboy3, stop sniggering.
> 
> Anyway, it's a city ebike. Likes the flat plains of The Netherlands and possibly Denmark. Shivers when it sees a hill.
> 
> ...



No sniggering from me.

Mine is a Moustache. It Romps up hills.


----------



## Gwylan (3 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> No sniggering from me.
> 
> Mine is a Moustache. It Romps up hills.
> 
> View attachment 663230



Wish you hadn't told me that.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Oct 2022)

Greatstone Beach in Kent yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

Finally, _finally_, got the bike store organised so I know what's there and where it is.

I give it a week...


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Oct 2022)

Not much from today, so I'll make do with one from work last week, as I arrived.


----------



## PeteXXX (5 Oct 2022)

Hamtun kite flying club. 
They meet 1st Sunday of the month on The Racecourse and... Wait for it... Fly kites. Well, a kite in this instance.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Oct 2022)

Seafront at 7.00 this morning, looks like an interesting day weatherwise.


----------



## Oldhippy (5 Oct 2022)

Third time this year.


----------



## tyred (6 Oct 2022)

I was too far away to manage a decent photo but it was amazing watching it pick fish out of the river and eating.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Oct 2022)

Better than yesterday...


----------



## The Crofted Crest (7 Oct 2022)

Venice yesterday evening.


----------



## Gwylan (7 Oct 2022)

Gwylan said:


> Wish you hadn't told me that.



Research reveals that they tend to cost 50% more than a Cowboy.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (7 Oct 2022)

Bit of a mixture.


----------



## tyred (7 Oct 2022)

Lough Na Fooey in the mist.


----------



## Alembicbassman (8 Oct 2022)

Very patriotic in Firbeck today.


----------



## tyred (8 Oct 2022)

Killary Fjord. A day of mountains, water and ever-changing lighting conditions.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Oct 2022)

I got a complimentary ticket for a concert here... Great Fulford:


----------



## biggs682 (9 Oct 2022)

Two from me 

First is the moon setting






Second is the sun rising


----------



## tyred (9 Oct 2022)

Had a walk around Cong Abbey this morning and marvelled at the beauty of it all and the skill of the stone masons who built it.


----------



## All uphill (9 Oct 2022)

Our son cycled to Maunsel Lock cafe today; there's usually dozens of sparrows there; someone had noticed and wanted their lunch too.




Almost unbelievably the sparrowhawk ( I think) then went into the cafe looking for food!


----------



## Chislenko (9 Oct 2022)

All uphill said:


> Our son cycled to Maunsel Lock cafe today; there's usually dozens of sparrows there; someone had noticed and wanted their lunch too.
> View attachment 664022
> 
> Almost unbelievably the sparrowhawk ( I think) then went into the cafe looking for food!
> ...



Excellent photos.


----------



## All uphill (9 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> Excellent photos.



Thanks!

I'll pass that on to him.


----------



## Vertego (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## avecReynolds531 (10 Oct 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (10 Oct 2022)

It's not mist... it's smoke from a bonfire adding the lighting effect


----------



## avecReynolds531 (11 Oct 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (11 Oct 2022)

An autumn ride...


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Oct 2022)

Glasgow city centre is only 8km away


----------



## sophie2wheelz (12 Oct 2022)

Coffee stop in Surrey Hills


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2022)

sophie2wheelz said:


> Coffee stop in Surrey Hills



I like the horse box cafe.


----------



## Saracenlad (12 Oct 2022)

Looks a bit boring but we couldn't believe we had this all to ourselves. A lovely memorable ride.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Oct 2022)

It was great to get out to Lake Vyrnwy yesterday for my October challenge ride. The effects of the dry summer are still visible in the excess of shoreline that is showing.


----------



## sophie2wheelz (12 Oct 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 664351
> 
> 
> It was great to get out to Lake Vyrnwy yesterday for my October challenge ride. The effects of the dry summer are still visible in the excess of shoreline that is showing.



Sexy ride. I love Raleigh x


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Oct 2022)

Just a rose... today...


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Oct 2022)

Up on an old waterworks track


----------



## rualexander (13 Oct 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (13 Oct 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Up on an old waterworks track
> 
> View attachment 664463



Watch you crash into that bike someone has left in the middle of the path 🙂


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 Oct 2022)

A couple from yesterday.

While walking the dog in the morning:





Then in the afternoon, getting my brother out for his first ride since May :


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Oct 2022)

At the end of the ride...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (15 Oct 2022)

Back to The Watering Hole for lunch


----------



## PeteXXX (15 Oct 2022)

Dovedale fungi on yesterday's walk.


----------



## Gillstay (15 Oct 2022)

Raywoods Ash


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Oct 2022)

Dover Castle today.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2022)

My contribution to seaside art. 🙂


----------



## Chislenko (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Chislenko (16 Oct 2022)

Our new neighbour.


----------



## Willd (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Ian H (16 Oct 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (16 Oct 2022)

Somewhere, over...... Perranporth beach this afternoon


----------



## briantrumpet (16 Oct 2022)

One of my favourite trees, and perfect light this morning:


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Oct 2022)

Searching for StatsHunter tiles. Oh yes we got wet. 😁 But then the sun came out and we got dry again.


----------



## tyred (16 Oct 2022)

The White Rocks beach, Portrush. One of my favourite views.


----------



## biggs682 (17 Oct 2022)

Down amongst the trees this morning


----------



## briantrumpet (17 Oct 2022)

Le selfie du jour, in the enchanted woodland...


----------



## gtmet (17 Oct 2022)

Severn Beach afternoon.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (18 Oct 2022)

Ardoch Rigg looking north


----------



## Gillstay (18 Oct 2022)

Walnut family in fine colour.


----------



## RoMeR (19 Oct 2022)

Nottingham University Campus, forgot which one but some great buildings there.


----------



## Ian H (19 Oct 2022)

I'm gazing across the sea at Wales (somewhere under the clouds).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Oct 2022)

From Tuesday; another morning walk:


----------



## Chislenko (21 Oct 2022)




----------



## Fredo76 (21 Oct 2022)

Winter is coming for this Catalpa tree. It won't be long, now.


----------



## biggs682 (22 Oct 2022)

Autumn colours


----------



## Gillstay (22 Oct 2022)

A superb natural graft.


----------



## tinywheels (22 Oct 2022)

my home, the place that formed me.
Now changed beyond belief.


----------



## avecReynolds531 (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (23 Oct 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (23 Oct 2022)

Wet wet wet


----------



## tyred (23 Oct 2022)

Autumn in the rain.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Oct 2022)

Really pleased with my new water bottle. It has a 3 phase light in the lid. It can be charged up with a usb or the sun.
We used it in the house over the weekend and on the low setting it last 10 hours.

It makes the bike more visible for my 4.30 commute and will also act as a camping light. A useful light source for fixing winter morning punctures.


----------



## steveindenmark (24 Oct 2022)

Ian H said:


> I'm gazing across the sea at Wales (somewhere under the clouds).
> View attachment 665115



Are you in Russia 😁




😁


----------



## Ian H (24 Oct 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> Are you in Russia 😁
> 
> View attachment 665749
> 😁


Nope. Russia was thataway.


----------



## gtmet (24 Oct 2022)

Autumn, Lower Failand.


----------



## biggs682 (24 Oct 2022)

Freshly cooked apple crumble


----------



## Spartak (24 Oct 2022)

Fantastic lightshow last night in Bray Dunes, France 🇫🇷.... ⚡👍


----------



## Chislenko (24 Oct 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (25 Oct 2022)

The bestest tingiest bell, from Lion Bellworks...


----------



## Willd (25 Oct 2022)

Today's off-roading, stayed on today


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Oct 2022)

Autumn in Clifton Park Rotherham.


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Oct 2022)

The start of my 7 mile walk, then a little ride, around Pitsford Reservoir this morning.


----------



## Spartak (26 Oct 2022)

Bruges.... 🇧🇪 👍


----------



## briantrumpet (26 Oct 2022)

More chestnuts than tarmac on this road today...


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> More chestnuts than tarmac on this road today...
> 
> View attachment 665951



I had a similar situation at the weekend, it was like riding on cobbles


----------



## Vertego (27 Oct 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> More chestnuts than tarmac on this road today...
> 
> View attachment 665951



I haven't seen any of these since I was in France about 5 years ago!


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Oct 2022)

Lunch stop


----------



## Fredo76 (29 Oct 2022)

That was quick, alright.


----------



## Oldhippy (29 Oct 2022)

Not particularly artistic, but something @HobbesOnTour said recently reminded me to take my stove, cup and coffee today.


----------



## HobbesOnTour (29 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not particularly artistic


That's an excuse for another ride, another brew and another photo!


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Oct 2022)

Ejer Bavnehøj Denmarks highest natural point at 170 metres.


----------



## Vantage (30 Oct 2022)

Not far off being more gadgety than the Enterprise. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Oldhippy (30 Oct 2022)

What an earth is it all for?


----------



## Chislenko (30 Oct 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> What an earth is it all for?



I was about to ask the same question!


----------



## Toshiba Boy (30 Oct 2022)

Pond behind Dunster beach on a lovely late October Sunday afternoon.


----------



## tyred (30 Oct 2022)

Queen's Quay, Derry City. I'm just about old enough to remember when that was lined with ships from all over the world before they moved to the harbour.


----------



## Vantage (30 Oct 2022)

Chislenko said:


> I was about to ask the same question!



Left to right...

Ebike throttle 
Spare front light (for when the bike isn't going fast enough to power the dynamo lights ie, out with the mutt)
Ebike control unit 
Front camera 
Remote control for f&r cameras 
GPS 
Crap load of wiring for this, that and everything else.


----------



## briantrumpet (30 Oct 2022)

Prettiness personified, on the outskirts of Exeter:


----------



## HobbesOnTour (30 Oct 2022)

Vantage said:


> Front camera
> Remote control for f&r cameras



When do we get "Vantage View"?
Or "Vanatge, The Movie"?
_Just when you thought it was safe to take to the highways and byways_
Or more risqué....
"Vantage does Bolton" 😊

Sorry! I'll stop now


----------



## gtmet (30 Oct 2022)

The clocks moved back, the sun, unmoved, moved on.





Sea Mills Reach.


----------



## PeteXXX (31 Oct 2022)

Daughter & grandkids flying back from Crete at the moment.... Bit busy up there, isn't it!


----------



## briantrumpet (1 Nov 2022)

One of those days when you had to pick your moment carefully to go out.


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Nov 2022)

Very autumnal...


----------



## Vertego (2 Nov 2022)

Just out for a bit of a wander.


----------



## Chislenko (3 Nov 2022)

So the local has put up the World Cup bunting and for the first time in my long life it contains the Dragon🙂🙂

They do have it facing the wrong way mind!


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Nov 2022)

A herd of Rocking Elephants.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Nov 2022)

A couple from Lake Vyrnwy yesterday:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Nov 2022)




----------



## briantrumpet (5 Nov 2022)

This is called a 'road' in Devon, part of Devon's 8000- (yes, 8000) mile network of roads, lots of it apparently held together with cow poo.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Nov 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> This is called a 'road' in Devon, part of Devon's 8000- (yes, 8000) mile network of roads, lots of it apparently held together with cow poo.
> 
> View attachment 667024



Here in West Somerset that's called a dual carriageway!


----------



## tyred (6 Nov 2022)

Enjoying the Autumnal colours


----------



## Gillstay (6 Nov 2022)

Douglas Fir.


----------



## briantrumpet (6 Nov 2022)

Splosh!


----------



## gtmet (7 Nov 2022)

Middle Hope & the Bristol Channel.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Nov 2022)

Today's commute view


----------



## ianrauk (8 Nov 2022)

Todays commute view


----------



## Toshiba Boy (8 Nov 2022)

This evening's sea front dog walk.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Nov 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Nov 2022)

This evening's walk, tide fully in.


----------



## Oldhippy (10 Nov 2022)

Breakfast stop on the new bike. Not my best photo but a lovely bike.


----------



## Juan Kog (10 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Breakfast stop on the new bike. Not my best photo but a lovely bike.
> View attachment 667474


As you have shamelessly taken over the photo thread with pictures of your new bike , you should change your forum name to Old Hussey.


Seriously really nice bike .


----------



## Sallar55 (11 Nov 2022)

A walled town


----------



## tyred (11 Nov 2022)

A very brief interlude between some very heavy showers at Ballintoy Harbour with an atmospheric rainbow.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Nov 2022)

Coming up to its 4th winter on "our" beach, although holiday makers have taken away some driftwood trophies over the years.


----------



## Oldhippy (12 Nov 2022)

A promise of a bright and satisfying day on the bike.


----------



## steveindenmark (12 Nov 2022)

The finishing touches 😁


----------



## Juan Kog (12 Nov 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> The finishing touches 😁
> 
> View attachment 667745


Which ones you?


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Nov 2022)

We came in the back door so we went out the front door.


----------



## Spokesmann (13 Nov 2022)

A few miles today on this 1969 Carlton Truwel.


----------



## Willd (13 Nov 2022)

Corley Rocks


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Nov 2022)

On my way to the Remembrance Sunday parade in Hamtun this morning..


----------



## tyred (13 Nov 2022)

Stranorlar. Not sure if this is a real lake or something crested by the golf club.


----------



## briantrumpet (13 Nov 2022)

Warm and sunny, 13 November... can't complain if it's the last day with naked knees and elbows...


----------



## Sallar55 (13 Nov 2022)

Looking back to today's climb Tizi n Test 2100 m . 45 km climb with 1700 m ascent.




It's the notch on the skyline above the gorge.


----------



## Gillstay (13 Nov 2022)

Chestnut leaved Oak.


----------



## Sallar55 (14 Nov 2022)

It's find lodgings time, downtown Aoulouz.


----------



## briantrumpet (14 Nov 2022)

The challenge of a self-timer selfie riding back towards the camera... first take today. Probably the last one in shorts this year 😭


----------



## rualexander (14 Nov 2022)

Dryfehead bothy lunch stop


----------



## Oldhippy (15 Nov 2022)

rualexander said:


> Dryfehead bothy lunch stop
> 
> View attachment 668104



J would happily live in that.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> J would happily live in that.



I was thinking the same: a roof on the ruined side for the bike workshop, and it'd be perfect.


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Nov 2022)

The lighting designer did good today:


----------



## All uphill (15 Nov 2022)

New friends made on a walk today.


----------



## All uphill (16 Nov 2022)

This sign seen on the same walk was less friendly.


----------



## tom73 (16 Nov 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (17 Nov 2022)

Much more interesting walking than riding a bike yesterday. This is the roughest I have seen it at my local beach in 18 years. Kelstrup Strand. Denmark.






Credit. Viggo Hjort Kohberg


----------



## Sallar55 (17 Nov 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Nov 2022)

Lovely lunchtime walk today.


----------



## Ian H (18 Nov 2022)

The High Street yesterday evening.


----------



## briantrumpet (18 Nov 2022)

End of the working week, before a swim and the cycle home... and less than a month till the evenings start drawing out


----------



## Toshiba Boy (19 Nov 2022)

Dunster Yarn Market, built 1609.


----------



## Sallar55 (19 Nov 2022)

Telouet Kasbah, stronghold of the Glaoui Berber family.


----------



## Fredo76 (19 Nov 2022)

on the Rillito bike path in Tucson


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Nov 2022)

This morning just before the tourists arrived.


----------



## Fredo76 (20 Nov 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> This morning just before the tourists arrived.
> 
> View attachment 668650


Where is that? Looks interesting.


----------



## Willd (20 Nov 2022)

Meon Hill from Loxley viewpoint


----------



## Sallar55 (20 Nov 2022)

Fredo76 said:


> Where is that? Looks interesting.


Here are a few hints, UNESCO site and features in Lawrence of Arabia and Gladiator.


----------



## Ian H (21 Nov 2022)

Holiday apartment with a difference.


----------



## Sallar55 (22 Nov 2022)




----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Nov 2022)

Evening dog walk, Minehead beach.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 Nov 2022)

The tower at the mega solar farm behind the city.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

Got given this today by my handyman. Remember these.


----------



## derrick (24 Nov 2022)

A ride on the prom today


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

derrick said:


> A ride on the prom today
> 
> View attachment 669035



It was similar to this in Herne Bay today except for the high wind, dark clouds, pouring rain and very low temperature. 😁


----------



## Sallar55 (24 Nov 2022)

Town square


----------



## tyred (25 Nov 2022)

Celtic Cross at Killaspugbrone graveyard. The dead have a room with a view!


----------



## gtmet (25 Nov 2022)

Rainbow and Severn Bridge.






The Chessel Pill end.


----------



## pawl (25 Nov 2022)

Looking for assistance

I need a card reader to import photos to my I pad I already have one that connects to my lap top but the connector is larger 
Any advice Thanks for any advise.


----------



## midlife (25 Nov 2022)

Do you mean you need something with a USB C connector, aside from a lightning charge port I think that’s what my iPad has


----------



## tom73 (25 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Looking for assistance
> 
> I need a card reader to import photos to my I pad I already have one that connects to my lap top but the connector is larger
> Any advice Thanks for any advise.



Which iPad ? lIghting connector or old 32 pin?


----------



## tinywheels (25 Nov 2022)

biggs682 said:


> Freshly cooked apple crumble
> 
> View attachment 665783



hells teeth, that's marvellous, looks delicious


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Nov 2022)

Still waters this morning... though not running deep at all here... there's mud just below the gleaming surface


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Nov 2022)




----------



## pawl (26 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> Which iPad ? lIghting connector or old 32 pin?



Thanks for your reply.I assume it’s the lighting connector.It’s the I pad four.


----------



## tom73 (26 Nov 2022)

pawl said:


> Thanks for your reply.I assume it’s the lighting connector.It’s the I pad four.



it will be then so you need one of these. 
https://www.apple.com/uk/shop/produ...96c4d8d70109970b46b3b56216831cec613c2f1daa99a


----------



## pawl (26 Nov 2022)

tom73 said:


> it will be then so you need one of these.
> https://www.apple.com/uk/shop/produ...96c4d8d70109970b46b3b56216831cec613c2f1daa99a



Thanks tom73👍


----------



## Sallar55 (26 Nov 2022)

Plaque for the caravan route to Timbuktu, 52 days away by camel.


----------



## Willd (27 Nov 2022)

Cone party at the end of the road, didn't make it to Kenilworth today, as they're re-doing the A46 junction & I didn't fancy going on the A46


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Nov 2022)

The sun attempts to break through the haze near Lea Cross this morning:


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Nov 2022)

Some of the 400+ saplings, myself, my wife and 15 other volunteers along with 2 Park Rangers, planted up on Exmoor yesterday, on an extremely steep plot. Despite the rain and wind, very satisfying, hopefully people will enjoy the resultant trees in generations to come.


----------



## Sallar55 (27 Nov 2022)

Heading north out of Tata.


----------



## tyred (27 Nov 2022)

Whitepark Bay.


----------



## Trickedem (27 Nov 2022)

A pilot whale. We went whale watching in Tenerife today


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (28 Nov 2022)




----------



## srj10 (29 Nov 2022)

After two months of rain Costa Clyde lives up to its name


----------



## Gillstay (29 Nov 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (29 Nov 2022)

A better camel rolling roadblock


----------



## newts (30 Nov 2022)

Kilkenny Castle in the still of night (&what a night it was).


----------



## Gillstay (30 Nov 2022)

This tree was suddenly lit up by 




a break in the mist and looked as good as the photo.


----------



## delb0y (1 Dec 2022)

First ride since having the pacemaker fitted. Saw a St Bernard, a kingfisher, a bloke on a penny farthing, and this chap putting up a Christmas tree:


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2022)

Americano & Custard Slice... 😋


----------



## Sallar55 (1 Dec 2022)

*A Berbere village almost on the skyline*


----------



## Sallar55 (2 Dec 2022)

About to enter the Tizerkine gorge.


----------



## biggs682 (2 Dec 2022)

My latest culinary find shreddie sandwich with cream cheese filling


----------



## Vertego (3 Dec 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (3 Dec 2022)

The Gorges d'Ait Mansour


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Dec 2022)

More trumpeting than cycling at the moment, which is good for the bank balance, at least...


----------



## ianrauk (4 Dec 2022)




----------



## steveindenmark (4 Dec 2022)

My n+1 turned up yesterday. 🙂


----------



## Gillstay (4 Dec 2022)

Wind shear picking the water off the tops of the waves and creating an ascending curtain of water. Dingle area.


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Dec 2022)

I don't normally do food here, but given the rubbish weather today, I think my roast chicken dinner was the highlight of the day. In case you're wondering, I like sausages.

It's all gone now.

Burp.


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2022)

steveindenmark said:


> My n+1 turned up yesterday. 🙂
> 
> View attachment 670088



I've got one of those two.


----------



## tyred (5 Dec 2022)

Saw these impressive kites yesterday and they even have lights on them.


----------



## briantrumpet (5 Dec 2022)

During the 30-minutes of sunshine allowance today:


----------



## Sallar55 (6 Dec 2022)

Last hill of the day all downhill to Sidi Ifni


----------



## Sallar55 (7 Dec 2022)

Along the coast road heading north.


----------



## steveindenmark (8 Dec 2022)

-4 on my afternoon walk. Very crisp, but beautiful.


----------



## briantrumpet (8 Dec 2022)

On the chilly ride into work this morning:


----------



## Sallar55 (8 Dec 2022)

Thought my waterproof was excess baggage ,it's been raining since we arrived at the riad. The courtyard.


----------



## Shadow (9 Dec 2022)

The previous night's dip below 0° created perfect conditions yesterday for the last of the leaves to fall from the acer in the backyard...


----------



## Toshiba Boy (10 Dec 2022)

Tad nippy today.


----------



## briantrumpet (10 Dec 2022)

It was a tad nippy this morning too, though the snow on Exmoor didn't get as far as Topsham...


----------



## Sallar55 (10 Dec 2022)

The High Atlas has snow on the south as the clouds fade away.


----------



## rualexander (11 Dec 2022)

Clyde winter sunset


----------



## briantrumpet (12 Dec 2022)

An easy choice today:


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Dec 2022)

Atlantic view, sunset and cloud


----------



## Toshiba Boy (12 Dec 2022)

"Cool Dude" outside Minehead station.


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Dec 2022)

A couple from today's dog walk..


----------



## PeteXXX (14 Dec 2022)

Face warmer.... 👌


----------



## rualexander (15 Dec 2022)

A frosty walk in the park


----------



## gtmet (15 Dec 2022)

Beacon Batch:


----------



## briantrumpet (15 Dec 2022)

A bit parky this evening...


----------



## Spartak (16 Dec 2022)

Water Ferries stuck in the frozen Harbourside in Bristol this morning... ❄


----------



## delb0y (16 Dec 2022)

Long tailed tit.


----------



## steveindenmark (16 Dec 2022)

Beautiful in Denmark today. But minus 13 and freezing fog patches. My bike is resting for a few days.


----------



## EltonFrog (17 Dec 2022)

Meanwhile in Maui…

32°


----------



## PeteXXX (17 Dec 2022)

Transporting a new set of wheels home, a while ago, on my British Eagle Touristique..


----------



## Oldhippy (17 Dec 2022)

Great for wheelies


----------



## All uphill (17 Dec 2022)

Giant puffball by the side of the road yesterday, with a foot for scale.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (17 Dec 2022)

Two degrees in here ten minutes ago now getting toasty warm ready for family get ttogether, food and drink.....


----------



## Spokesmann (18 Dec 2022)

Treated my Flyer to some new panniers.


----------



## Oldhippy (18 Dec 2022)

Fabulous colour.


----------



## EltonFrog (20 Dec 2022)




----------



## Sallar55 (20 Dec 2022)

Blue sky day 😄


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2022)

Bike showroom improving by the day now:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Dec 2022)

Chasing the rainbow this afternoon. Didn't catch it. Got wet:


----------



## Ian H (21 Dec 2022)

Santa's Grotto (closed due to unforseen circumstances).


----------



## PeteXXX (21 Dec 2022)

Apple Pie & squirty cream and a coffee ☕


----------



## briantrumpet (21 Dec 2022)

A mysterious mountain mélange on my ride back from Die market this morning:


----------



## Spartak (21 Dec 2022)

Evening sky looking towards Portishead as I cycled over the Avonmouth Bridge earlier....


----------



## ChrisEyles (22 Dec 2022)

Shortest day of the year, wet, muddy, raining - and still absolutely brilliant


----------



## Vertego (22 Dec 2022)

It's getting Christmassy.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (22 Dec 2022)

Another ride, another soaking. I quite liked the moody look it gave to the view from Lyth Hill though:


----------



## briantrumpet (22 Dec 2022)

A seasonal selfie from the morning stroll:


----------



## briantrumpet (23 Dec 2022)

And apologies, another selfie, but you might work out why this wasn't as relaxed a pose at it first looks...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Dec 2022)

Apologies to those who have seen it before, but with it being Christmas Eve I _had _to get this shot :





I also thought this one came out quite nicely:


----------



## craigwend (24 Dec 2022)

yet another clean needed...


----------



## bluenotebob (24 Dec 2022)

Photo from yesterday afternoon - a junction of two greenways, south of Ploërmel .. in effect, two re-commissioned old railway lines.

The greenway on the left – the unattractively-named VD6 – connects Ploërmel with the V2 Voie Verte (St Malo to Redon, via Rennes) at Guipry-Messac.

The greenway on the right – the V3 Voie Verte – also originates in St Malo and runs south to Questembert (quiet roads from there to the S coast of Brittany).

Whole swathes of Brittany have very little in the way of cycling infra-structure but we’re quite well off in comparison.

Very late leaf-fall this year meant the surface was a bit slippery and slushy in places. I hit a concealed branch near the quarry at Trégadon and I still haven’t checked whether my front wheel is still true ..


----------



## briantrumpet (24 Dec 2022)

My Christmas Eve ride up a little hill. Even better, the leg warmers came off for the ascent (but I was jolly glad of them on the descent!!) I never tire of Col de Rousset - a nice little 50km loop from home 😃


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2022)

craigwend said:


> yet another clean needed...
> 
> View attachment 672156


That’s a clean bike in my world.


----------



## Willd (24 Dec 2022)

One of the less busy bits of the Fosse


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Dec 2022)

Christmas Eve festivities about to start. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Alembicbassman (25 Dec 2022)

Christmas Day in Bawtry.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Dec 2022)

Quick 10 minute Christmas Day haul, whilst beach walking our dog this morning.


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Dec 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> My Christmas Eve ride up a little hill. Even better, the leg warmers came off for the ascent (but I was jolly glad of them on the descent!!) I never tire of Col de Rousset - a nice little 50km loop from home 😃
> 
> View attachment 672177


If you do tire of it there's always the old one that goes over the tunnel 😄


----------



## Sallar55 (25 Dec 2022)

Loch Tay


----------



## briantrumpet (25 Dec 2022)

My (hot) Christmas Day lunch at 1000m ASL, mid-point of a four-hour walk during which I saw not a single soul. Was even in T-shirt & shorts. Bliss.


----------



## Chislenko (26 Dec 2022)




----------



## Ian H (26 Dec 2022)

Boxing Day morning. Spot the bike.


----------



## Oldhippy (26 Dec 2022)

This time next week it will be


----------



## lazybloke (26 Dec 2022)

Hadn't been to Winkworth arboretum for a few years but fancied seeing the lake and the Snowman exhibits.


----------



## Vertego (27 Dec 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> My Christmas Eve ride up a little hill. Even better, the leg warmers came off for the ascent (but I was jolly glad of them on the descent!!) I never tire of Col de Rousset - a nice little 50km loop from home 😃
> 
> View attachment 672177



That is a great ride up, and back down again!


----------



## Spartak (27 Dec 2022)




----------



## Spokesmann (27 Dec 2022)

Out this morning on the Plym Valley route, near Plymouth.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2022)

Vertego said:


> That is a great ride up, and back down again!



Yes, have done it countless times now, though struggle to beat an hour for the ascent these days 😉

Just so lucky to have it within 10 minutes of my front door here, and it's deserted most of the year.


----------



## briantrumpet (27 Dec 2022)

Gratuitous photo of my house in the morning mist today. Didn't go riding till it had warmed up a bit.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (27 Dec 2022)




----------



## Alembicbassman (27 Dec 2022)

I got a stray cat for Christmas - I didn't ask Santa for a stray cat - I wanted a new pair of headphones. Now got to take him to the vet to see if he's microchipped, but have a feeling he's going to be here for a while. He's about twice as big as my last cat !


----------



## briantrumpet (28 Dec 2022)

My only riding was a very cautious ride on icy roads down to the market this morning, so here's a photo from the local walk I did this afternoon. I can _almost_ see my house... but I _can_ see where I took yesterday's photo from!


----------



## All uphill (28 Dec 2022)

Charmouth was fabulous today. I love beaches in winter.

The cliffs were gently melting.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (29 Dec 2022)

Lunchtime walks on my "Working from home days" just about beat the lunch time walks around the Business Park with the hum of the nearby M5, on the other days.....


----------



## briantrumpet (29 Dec 2022)

That was a bonus - I thought it was going to stay all grey today, and I'd use that as an excuse for being lazy... and then the sun came out to play for a couple of hours. Too good not to go a roundabout way to the supermarket.


----------



## sevenfourate (29 Dec 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> This time next week it will be
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 672358



Well played Sir ! And Happy Cycling for the New Year…..

**Not at all on topic - but I love number patterns too. Here’s one I planned for recently….


----------



## briantrumpet (31 Dec 2022)

It has to be today's cakes, in front of the highest keep in France, at Crest - I was worried that I'd miss out on the cake quota, as my favourite bakery had shut early for NYE, but Intermarché in Crest saved the day.


----------



## dave r (31 Dec 2022)

briantrumpet said:


> It has to be today's cakes, in front of the highest keep in France, at Crest - I was worried that I'd miss out on the cake quota, as my favourite bakery had shut early for NYE, but Intermarché in Crest saved the day.
> 
> View attachment 672874


----------



## Sallar55 (31 Dec 2022)




----------



## tyred (1 Jan 2023)

Relaxing start to the new year


----------



## Toshiba Boy (2 Jan 2023)

Sun finally out to make a lovely coastal ride this morning. View away from the sea across flooded field towards Dunster castle with Exmoor in background.


----------



## Spartak (2 Jan 2023)

Dyrham Park National Trust.


----------



## gtmet (2 Jan 2023)

SOMERSET VULCANISM?




​


----------



## briantrumpet (2 Jan 2023)

Easy choice today: just a short ride into Die, and a nice spot to line my 1975 Falcon up in front of both the cathedral and my local mountains. I'm heading back to Devon tomorrow, and it'll be drizzling, so not expecting anything photographic till I'm back in Topsham and back on the bike.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Jan 2023)

Woke up to find this on New Years Day:




I'm really glad it didn't land on anything breakable.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Jan 2023)

Yesterday's ride..


----------



## Mike_P (3 Jan 2023)

Another wet day but the rain on the sportcam managed to bring a West Highland Terrier more to attention than it might have been in dry conditions


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jan 2023)

Got back home at 2am...


----------



## Gillstay (4 Jan 2023)

briantrumpet said:


> Got back home at 2am...
> 
> View attachment 673379



Cripes your living in a phone box !! I had to sleep one night in one up on the moors near Buxton and it was gastly, with little sleep. Your nails !


----------



## briantrumpet (4 Jan 2023)

Woah... 4 January!


----------



## Sallar55 (5 Jan 2023)

This brightened up a wet cafe run on the bike.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (5 Jan 2023)

Very bright moonlight dog walk along the seafront this evening.


----------



## tyred (Friday at 21:30)

Lough Gartan.


----------



## gtmet (Friday at 21:31)

Ox House Lane, Failand.


----------



## briantrumpet (Saturday at 19:49)

It's been one of those days...


----------



## Badger_Boom (Sunday at 12:42)

Yesterday (Saturday) rather than today. A couple of pictures of the sea in Lyme Bay before we had to return to the frozen north.


----------



## Sallar55 (Sunday at 16:04)

Dynaplug to the rescue, saved pulling tyre off and using emergency inner tube. The track and some gravel has almost scrubbed off bit that sticks out.😄


----------



## cyberknight (Sunday at 17:40)

Mini ck2 11th cake day party


----------



## Toshiba Boy (Monday at 13:24)

Lunchtime beach walk, myself and our dog had gone from bright sunshine to terrific hailstorm and back to sunshine in a few minutes. You can actually see the straight line of the hailstorm as it moves away up the beach, producing the 🌈


----------



## briantrumpet (Monday at 14:43)

Hmm, black pudding with breakfast!


----------



## briantrumpet (Tuesday at 19:34)

Now a regular visitor to Topsham:


----------

